# Discuss Cooking's Virtual Bed and Breakfast



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Welcome everyone to our Virtual Cafe! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




I figure that folks in here are hungry and need food and drink!  Our menu is HUGE so just ask and I will attempt to whip it up for you. From food from a county fair to sushi and everything in between. I just installed a new esspresso maker and a margarita machine too.
The bank just gave me the keys. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




So what will ya have?!

Oh yeah.... please feel free to 'run' the place when Im not here!! After all this is OUR cafe..... not 'my' cafe.  

Enjoy! Im taking orders!


----------



## crewsk

I know it's only 8:30am here right now but I would like a whiskey sour & some french fries please!


----------



## nicole

Just another coffee sir.


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Whiskey sour comming up!  I'll put the fries in now.  


What kind of coffee Nicole? What do ya care to have in it??


----------



## nicole

Regular coffee. sugar and cream. PLease. Can I put this on a tab?


----------



## crewsk

Thank you my dear!


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Nicole its free! We sold our HUGE Airbus jet and got about 76 million for it.  

Heres your coffee.

And your fries are ready! Want another drink??


----------



## nicole

Sip,Sip......WOW! this coffee is strong, this bad boy would put hair on my chest.  Can i get some more suger please.


----------



## Ishbel

I'd like two Aberdeen rowies with some butter and some home-made bramble jam, plus a pot of Earl Grey tea, please.


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

SURE! We have ten different types of sugar. Which would you like?


And WHO locked themselves in the bathroom!!???


----------



## nicole

I would like regular sugar, please. About 5 packs!. I would spray before anyone goes in there.


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Heres your seedless Bramble jam AND your Aberdeen Rowies!! Took me awhile to figure out the best way to cook the oatcake.  

ENJOY!


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Regular sugar it is! We dont have packets so I'll put it in our silver and crystal serving bowls. 8) 


I better get the bleach for the washroom.


----------



## crewsk

-DEADLY SUSHI- said:
			
		

> And your fries are ready! Want another drink??


 
Thanks, the fries are perfect & yes I'd like another drink. May I also have a piece of that chocolate cream pie?


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Sure Crewsk! *getting extra large glass for Whiskey Sour*


One slice O' DA pie commin' up! *putting homemade whip cream on top*


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Hey Crewsk........ you keep eating and drinking like this your vitual thighs are gonna start getting a little big.


----------



## nicole

Sir, I hate to bother you again. Can i get a wheat bagel with some cream cheese? Thank you


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Ohhhh good! I made a wheat bagel and it turned out a bit to large.... didnt know what I was going to do with it. *getting forklift*

Here you go! Its still warm. *manuvering forklift to put bagel on table* Heres a bucket of cream cheese.


----------



## crewsk

My thighs, virtual or otherwise, weren't very small to start with! Plus I only eat & drink like this on weekends & I just decided to start it a little early today.;-)

Dang, that pie is GOOD!!


----------



## nicole

HELP!!!! anyone hungry? I think I will need a wooden doggy bag please


----------



## crewsk

I'll help you nicole! I feel like I could eat a horse & then some this morning!


----------



## middie

i'll keep it simple... peanut butter pie and a glass of moo juice please? thank you kindly.


----------



## nicole

Thanks, crewks. I almost passed out when he brought this sucker to me.


----------



## buckytom

how about a lobster and asparagus quail egg omelette, with a side of double baked brie stuffed potatoes, and sliced buttered beef tenderloins on toast points?

and a tattingers mimosa?


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Peanut butter pie and a glass of "moo" juice comming UP!  
Hey... I only have "peanutbutter cup" pie. Will that do?
Heres youre ICE COLD milk!


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

> how about a lobster and asparagus quail egg omelette, with a side of double baked brie stuffed potatoes, and sliced buttered beef tenderloins on toast points?
> 
> and a tattingers mimosa




We are out of that. Want a hot dog?  

Just kidding.... but youre NOT getting the toast points!  *giving lobster the deep 6*  *mixing the 14 quail eggs*


----------



## PA Baker

I'll keep it easy for you this morning sush--could I please have a large steamed milk with a shot of vanilla and a honey wheat bagle toasted with butter?  Thanks, sweetie!


----------



## crewsk

UGH! I think I ate too much! Got any Tums or Alka Seltzer?


----------



## nicole

PA, you better watch out for his bagels. He's going to have to bring out the forklift..


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Hey Bucky whats a "tattingers" mimosa?  *checking beef tenderloins*


----------



## middie

peanut buter cup pie will be just fine thank you kind sir.


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

> I'll keep it easy for you this morning sush--could I please have a large steamed milk with a shot of vanilla and a honey wheat bagle toasted with butter? Thanks, sweetie!


 
PA I'll assume you meant cows milk. ;-)  
Well THAT was an easy one! Hope I didnt put in too much vanilla. Here ya go!!!!!!!! ENJOY!


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Here ya go Middie.... BIG slice of Peanutbutter Cup pie! *refilling milk*


*checking on Buckys breakfast again*

Crewsk, here are an assortment of Tums. I like cherry flavor ;-) 

*wiping sweat from brow*


----------



## middie

thanks again ds. you're a gem


----------



## crewsk

Thanks hun! I like the plain old mint ones myself.


----------



## Ishbel

-DEADLY SUSHI- said:
			
		

> Heres your seedless Bramble jam AND your Aberdeen Rowies!! Took me awhile to figure out the best way to cook the oatcake.
> 
> ENJOY!


 
Thanks for that.  Oatcakes?  I'd never have room for an oatcake after 2 rowies 8)


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Lobster and asparagus quail egg omelette. CHECK 
Double baked brie stuffed potatoes. CHECK (I think I put too much salt in)
Sliced buttered beef tenderloins. CHECK.... no toast points! :p 
One BIG Mamosa. CHECK! 

By the way..... the quail is VERY mad at you Bucky!

Man I gotta get some help. *sitting down*


----------



## crewsk

DS, go take a break I'll help you out some...I need to work off that pie!


----------



## PA Baker

Sush, the milk and bagel were perfect.  Thanks!


----------



## buckytom

mmm, thanks sush. 


don't worry, we'll have the quail for dinner.


----------



## GB

Do you have any fried chicken back there? I have a serious craving! By the way, I love what you have done with the place, and sorry about the bathroom


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Fried chicken coming up!!! Hey GB you want the breast of leg? Any spices? I can spice those suckers up.  
I also have some garlic mashed potatos with leftover asparagus from Buckys breakfast. 

Thanks.... I still have to paint the walls. Not sure what color. I think we are going to have to get a better ventilation system in there.


----------



## GB

A breast AND a leg please. Surprise me with the spices, I am always up to try something new 

Those mashed potatoes and asparagus sounds great. Hook me up please.

After I finish I will jump behind the counter and start doing some dishes. This place is starting to get crowded so I would hate to see you run out of plates.


----------



## ronjohn55

Hmmm, the lunch crowd is probably going to be rolling in soon, get ready for the rush!

DS - where does a Bender unit go to hook up some kegs of homebrew? You want them behind the bar or in the cooler?

John


----------



## PA Baker

Sush, I can start baking bread if you want to serve homemade bread and rolls with everyone's meals and I can whip up some desserts, too.  

For lunch, I don't know why but I would love a grilled hot dog and some mac and cheese (I'm feeling gourmet today! ;-) ).  And a big glass of milk.  Thanks, buddy!


----------



## GB

ronjohn55 said:
			
		

> Hmmm, the lunch crowd is probably going to be rolling in soon, get ready for the rush!
> 
> DS - where does a Bender unit go to hook up some kegs of homebrew? You want them behind the bar or in the cooler?
> 
> John


How about right next to GB. I could change my screen name to Norm


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Thanks BG! Im doing laundry with all the tableclothes, rags and aprons. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Ok...... I made fried chicken with a buffalo chicken seasoning.   Dont know if that will sit to well with the garlic mashed potatos though. :roll: And I warmed the asparagus up.

Hope ya like it. And thanks with the dishes! 
Anyone going to take 2nd shift?


----------



## crewsk

Toss me some of that fried chicken too, sounds good! I'll start cleaning the tables for you while it's cooking.


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Well Bender unit..... LOL! We have a seperate granite bar on the other wall. ;-) I was hopping you would bring that up! Care to be bartend for a few hours???

PA..... PLEASE!!!!! Bread would be GREAT! What kind are ya thinking about making? And we really dont have any homemade desserts. I could really go for some too.  

We have a FULLY stocked area for baking. Plus some heavy duty equipment too.


----------



## ronjohn55

-DEADLY SUSHI- said:
			
		

> Well Bender unit..... LOL! We have a seperate granite bar on the other wall. ;-) I was hopping you would bring that up! Care to be bartend for a few hours???


 
I dunno DS - Bender units are notoriously BAD bartenders... something about hording all the booze for themselves! 

John


----------



## Alix

WOOHOO!! *rolling up sleeves* Put me in coach I'm here til 1, I can do the lunch rush. Can I have a quick omelette first? Just ham and gouda please.

_and a tattingers mimosa? _Oh, and DS...Taittingers is a VERY expensive champagne. Our bucky has EXCELLENT taste. *rushing the mimosa over to bucky*


----------



## Maidrite

Hello Nicole,
      We need a Bigger picture of our little girl she looks so pretty (OK Barbara I am talking about pictures of a two year old simmer down ).
  Grillmaster I want a Canteen with CHeese all the way please.  Some Chocolate Rice with or without walnuts please.  and A Sunrise with Bumpershoot please.


----------



## Alix

Um....a canteen with cheese? That sounds a bit chewy. Help! someone translate for me! I'll get your drink though! THAT I can do!


----------



## crewsk

And what is chocolate rice? Sounds interesting.


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Well Ronjohn can ya help in the kitchen? ALix heres your omelete! WITH hash browns!  

Alix what would ya like to do?


----------



## thier1754

I only have a few minutes -- gotta teach a violin lesson.  Could you put together a hot turkey sandwich with dressing and potatoes and gravy?  And a large iced coke?  I need carbs before an hour of listening to a beginning violinist.  Aaargh. Thanks, Sushi! (I brought you a fresh apple pie...Put it in the back and bring it home tonight just for you. )


----------



## pdswife

Good morning.
Could I have a  peach margarita, sugar around the rim instead of salt and a bowl of vanilla bean ice cream?


----------



## Alix

I'll do the bar for a bit. 

Heres that peach margarita and the ice cream pdswife. Can someone figure out what the heck a canteen is and make that turkey sandwich for thier? BTW, Hi thier, missed you around here. Be with you in a sec.


----------



## pdswife

Alix said:
			
		

> I'll do the bar for a bit.
> 
> Heres that peach margarita and the ice cream pdswife. Can someone figure out what the heck a canteen is and make that turkey sandwich for thier? BTW, Hi thier, missed you around here. Be with you in a sec.



Oh YUMMY!  This is the perfect way to start my long day.
I'll be back for lunch.  Thanks!


----------



## thier1754

Thanks, Alix. I'm just going to munch on these complimentary fried pork rinds while I wait...


----------



## Alix

thier1754 said:
			
		

> Could you put together a hot turkey sandwich with dressing and potatoes and gravy? And a large iced coke?


 
Was that a regular Coke? or Diet?


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Thier...... Hot turkey sandwich with Ranch dressing and mashed potatos AND gravy WITH a HUGE iced regular coke. TAAA DAAA!! Here ya go and I hope your lessons go well!!  

PDS....... Peach margarita with REAL peaches in it, sugar around the rim and a bowl of vanilla bean ice cream. CHECK! 
*running around kitchen like crazy man* 
*getting margarita glass that is 2 feet tall* *wheeling out margarita on dolly* *putting LONG straw in glass*

Here ya GO!  8)


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

> complimentary fried pork rinds while I wait...




We dont have pork rinds......   Hey... wheres my shipping material??!!    *knocking bowl out of Thiers hands!!!!!*


----------



## Alix

Sushi, you do the kitchen, I'll cover the drinks, and refill the pork rinds. Want me to show people to their tables too?


----------



## pdswife

-DEADLY SUSHI- said:
			
		

> Thier...... Hot turkey sandwich with Ranch dressing and mashed potatos AND gravy WITH a HUGE iced regular coke. TAAA DAAA!! Here ya go and I hope your lessons go well!!
> 
> PDS....... Peach margarita with REAL peaches in it, sugar around the rim and a bowl of vanilla bean ice cream. CHECK!
> *running around kitchen like crazy man*
> *getting margarita glass that is 2 feet tall* *wheeling out margarita on dolly* *putting LONG straw in glass*
> 
> Here ya GO!  8)




LOL!  You'll find me dozing under the table after I drink that Sushi!  Yummmmy!


----------



## thier1754

Thanks, Alix and Sushi! That's a regular coke, and I was kind of expecting bread dressing/stuffing, not ranch salad dressing.  Could you scrape off the ranch dressing, please? Sushi, why are you making such a cranky face? And do you always sweat this much?


----------



## thier1754

You know, those pork rinds aren't sitting quite right...The smell reminds me of...styrofoam popcorn? I think my ibs symptoms are coming back...Excuse me...(Runnning to the poorly ventilated loo...)


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Thier.... my cousin is dying..... Im a bit sad. :-( 

*bringing back sandwich into kitchen*
*scraping off ranch dressing*
*plopping on turkey dressing with cranberries and putting gravy on the side in a ramakin (small bowl)*
*bringing back to Thier and refilling drink*


----------



## Alix

Sushi! Did you take the "Wet Paint" sign off the bathroom??? Uhoh!


----------



## Alix

I found some pretzels under the bar, want those out instead of the um...pork rinds?


----------



## crewsk

Hey I can't get this bright pink paint off my hands!!


----------



## thier1754

Whew.  I'm back.  Thanks, Sushi, but after that session in the wc, I don't really feel like eating any more. :-(  Could you pack up my lunch and drink in a takeout carton? 

Wait a minute, what's this "Pepto Bismol Pink" paint doing on my tushie???? What the...!!!!!!


----------



## thier1754

No, thanks for the pretzels. Nice of you to offer, though...


----------



## Alix

Sushi! Two orders of turpentine to go! *packing thiers lunch*


Sorry about the paint ladies! I'll put that sign back up!


----------



## Maidrite

Ok Alix  Here is what a "Canteen" is its a loose meat (Loose Hamburgar Sandwich) and You can only get them in OTTUMWA IOWA from the Canteen Lunch in the Alley. (Yes I shared this Info with Barbara and I even bought her a Couple.) There is nothing like them the Hamburgar is steam cooked so all the fat is gone and the meat is still very tender put mustard ketchup or Vine Ripened Tomatoes on it Cheese kind of like Cheese Wiz @ a little salt if you like pickles you just have to have one when you walk into this place its like a blast from the past you sit down in a place not changed from 1927.  there which has been ran by older Ladies since 1927.


----------



## Alix

Cool! OK, one Canteen with cheese coming up! Want a Grape Nehi to go with? 8)


----------



## buckytom

hmmm, never had a canteen, but i've had a loose meat sandwich (a maid rite) in aledo, il. years ago. best sloppy joe-like sandwich i've ever had.


----------



## Maidrite

Now for you CrewSK, Chocolate Rice my Mother made it from us as a treat.  I will have to probe me sisters to see if they have the recipe my mother made everything from scratch.  But this will work for a cheat. Make your rice as normal, Hopefully it turns out fluffy and moist, Add Chocolate Pudding stir well then if you like add walnuts fresh and moist. This isn't exactly moms but it is as close as I have come.


----------



## Maidrite

Dorito, Fresh vine ripe tomato, and Mustard  Sandwiches,  Option no Mustard but Add Bacon and Mayo. I Love it when a pLan comes together.


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

can someone take over the kitchen? I have a phone interview. THANKS!


----------



## ronjohn55

Ooh my head!! Hey, did I miss lunch??

BTW - we're short one keg of Pale Ale now...

John


----------



## thier1754

Thanks for the doggie bag...I'm off to teach.  The customer service is really good, here.  I think I'll be back for dinner. (I hope you're not expecting a big tip.)


----------



## crewsk

Thanks Maidrite, that sounds good! 


OK, now that the paint is off my hands can I refill anyones drink?


----------



## Alix

Just running out to do a quick errand then I will be back to help with the lunch crowd crewsk. 

By thier! Hope you get that paint off OK.


----------



## Maidrite

Yes Alix  Grape would be Great Thank You


----------



## crewsk

Oh no Alix! I've gotta go too! Think it will be OK just to leave the place open & let everyone take care of themselves? I'd put ronjohn in charge but he's asleep under the bar!


----------



## Maidrite

Buckytom Maidrite is not quite as good but made somewhat like it.


----------



## Maidrite

Fresh Rubarb Pie Anyone Hot from the oven these 10 are and yes We have Ice Cream if you like!


----------



## thier1754

Thanks for the concern, Alix.  I didn't expect to spend my lunchtime soaking my behind in turpentine, especially after an ibs (irritable bowel syndrome) attack.  That definitely will come out of the tip.By the way, where's Sushi?  And what's this about a phone interview? He can't pull out now -- His restaurant's already going to be featured in the paper! (I moonlight as a restaurant reviewer.)


----------



## crewsk

I've never had rhubarb pie, I'd like to try a slice!


----------



## PA Baker

Hey!  Sush left without filling my lunch order from 11:45!  I'm still sitting here waiting for my hot dog and mac and cheese!  

Can I come in the kitchen and make it myself?  I'll help do dishes from the lunch rush.


----------



## ronjohn55

PA - how you want that dog cooked? Grilled, boiled, on the griddle?

Now, where did Sushi leave that cheese?????

John


----------



## PA Baker

Grilled, please.  Thanks, ronjohn!  Oh, and check behind the broccoli in the fridge for the cheese.


----------



## Maidrite

Here is your pie CrewSK would your like some Ice Cream on it ?


----------



## PA Baker

I'm here until about 4:30 so I can take over the afternoon snack shift if someone wants to help me.


----------



## Alix

I'm back! I had to run out and stock up the fridge! 

PA, got your mac and cheese, glad to see you got the hot dog. 

Thier, um...how about a FREE slice of fresh rhubarb pie to go? And can we talk about that review? *Slipping thier a 20*

Now, did anyone else get missed? Sushi is attending a sick relative and could use virtual hugs from all. (See Cousin thread) 

HEY BENDER! Get out from behind the bar and crack open another keg, we got people to serve.


----------



## Alix

Oops! Heres your Nehi Maidrite! And some lovely pretzels too!


----------



## Maidrite

Thank You Alix and do you have the link so I can vote for the club ? I should have book marked it !


----------



## Alix

http://chef2chef.net/rank/inter.shtml

Here you go. It is usually at the top right of our homepage.

How's that mac and cheese PA? I made it extra cheesy. Um...ronjohn? You having trouble with the grill back there?


----------



## Maidrite

Thank You Alix, I will put a good word in with Barbara for you


----------



## ronjohn55

Alix said:
			
		

> Um...ronjohn? You having trouble with the grill back there?


 
LOL!! Thinking I shouldn't have used a 30lb bag of charcoal for one hot dog...   

No worries though - I should have this under control as soon as I find the fire extinguisher...

John


----------



## PA Baker

Good thing you're back, Alix--looks like someone was having a little too much fun with the keg...


----------



## Alix

*Running to the back with fire extinguisher in hand* 


OK everyone, we have a special on Cajun style food this afternoon!!


----------



## PA Baker

I'm going to whip up a batch of chocolate chunk cookies.  Anyone want some?  I can also make some into ice cream sandwiches if you'd like.


----------



## crewsk

Alix, I thought we could just say everything is blackened! 

Thanks for the pie Maidrite, no ice cream this time though, I want to get a pure taste of the pie first.


----------



## Alix

Hey PA, I was just going to brew some tea, and write up the dinner specials (like you said Crewsk, Blackened EVERYTHING) Cookies would be perfect. 

ronjohn, you OK back there now? Whew! What a time for Sushi to have to leave!


----------



## crewsk

I have some chocolate chip butterfinger cookies ready to go in the oven! Would that work?


----------



## PA Baker

Alix said:
			
		

> Hey PA, I was just going to brew some tea, and write up the dinner specials (like you said Crewsk, Blackened EVERYTHING) Cookies would be perfect.
> 
> ronjohn, you OK back there now? Whew! What a time for Sushi to have to leave!


 
OK, my chocolate chunk cookies are ready!  Alix, if you can pour me a cup of tea, too, please, I'll put a plate of cookies together for you.

I'm having one of mine and saving room for crewsk's--I want hers with some icecream in the middle.


----------



## Alix

Bring it on! I have the Earl Grey steeped and ready to pour. I'll put on a pot of coffee too.


----------



## PA Baker

Oh, and Alix, if you have room on the dinner menu I'd love to try making a lemon raspberry cream cheesecake I've been playing around with.


----------



## crewsk

PA Baker said:
			
		

> I'm having one of mine and saving room for crewsk's--I want hers with some icecream in the middle.


 

I know what I'm going to have for a snack before I start cleaning the house!!


----------



## PA Baker

Ronjohn, would you like a cookie with your afternoon beer?


----------



## Bangbang

crewsk said:
			
		

> My thighs, virtual or otherwise, weren't very small to start with! Plus I only eat & drink like this on weekends & I just decided to start it a little early today.;-)
> 
> Dang, that pie is GOOD!!


 
I like your thighs.


----------



## Alix

Hey Bang, crewsk went home for the day. What can I get you from the menu? Some fresh cookies?


----------



## ronjohn55

PA Baker said:
			
		

> Ronjohn, would you like a cookie with your afternoon beer?


 
That would be wonderful!!

Mmmm... Cookies and Beer.......

John


----------



## Alix

Too bad we don't have beer flavoured cookies...


----------



## ronjohn55

Alix said:
			
		

> Too bad we don't have beer flavoured cookies...


 
Now you're just trying to put crazy thoughts in my head!

(And it's not like it's THAT hard to do in the first place...)

John​


----------



## PA Baker

How about an ice cream sandwich with my chocolate chunk cookies with a stoudt flavored beer?  And of course a pint on the side, too!


----------



## pdswife

Lunch time!

Please may I have a plate of spicy tuna rolls and california rolls.   Some ice water with lemon would be nice too.  
My tummy thanks you!


----------



## Alix

How about some green tea to start while we get our Sushi chef rolling?  (Heh heh...rolling! I kill me! HEY, anyone back there wanna start some sushi??)


----------



## Alix

*Pouring water* Oops, sorry I didn't get this to you right away. Took too long a break with those cookies and now I am sort of out of the groove!


----------



## pdswife

Alix said:
			
		

> *Pouring water* Oops, sorry I didn't get this to you right away. Took too long a break with those cookies and now I am sort of out of the groove!



No problem... you'll only get a 40 dollar tip though instead of the 41 I was going to give you.


----------



## wasabi

*Excuse me. There's a fly in my soup.*


_____________________________


----------



## PA Baker

Wasabi, that's called fusion cuisine! ;-)  Eat up!


----------



## GB

Hey wasabi got a fly. Where is my fly???


----------



## Alix

*Rolling eyes at GB and picking fly out of wasabi's soup* 

HERE! (oops there goes my tip! )


----------



## middie

hmm what do i want for dinner? ah yes can i have a chopped steak sandwich with au jus on the side?


----------



## wasabi

GB said:
			
		

> Hey wasabi got a fly. Where is my fly???



*GB, there's soup in your fly.*


___________________________


----------



## GB

It is burning my mouth. It tastes very spicy...like it got some wasabi on it


----------



## middie

like it got some wasabi on it


----------



## wasabi

*Bonappetit*


_____________________


----------



## crewsk

Bangbang said:
			
		

> I like your thighs.


 
Thanks Bang! 

Hey, can I get some miso soup & steamed pot stickers? Please?


----------



## Alix

Hey crewsk, glad you're back. I have to run for a bit. Tag me would you? 

Heres the sushi to go out, and the steak sammie is nearly done. I'll be back later. Be good folks, have a great dinner.


----------



## mudbug

you all slay me!!!! too hilarious!


But, um...it's Happy Hour now.  I heard there were 3 for 1 drink specials this evening.  Just bring me the whole dang bottle! (I'll stay and wash up if that will speed up service now.)


----------



## crewsk

Tag, I'm it!


Which bottle do you want mudbug?


----------



## Bangbang

I would like the roast duck with citrus ginger sauce.


----------



## crewsk

It's on it's way Bang!


----------



## middie

um... is my sandwich ready? i'll run in the back and get it myself if it is.


----------



## crewsk

Oops, sorry middie, here it is!


And here's your duck Bang.


----------



## middie

oh yummmmmmm. thanks crewsk !!


----------



## Bangbang

I would like the Roast Duck with citrus ginger sauce.


----------



## wasabi

*The fly is doing a backstroke.*


________________________________


----------



## middie

be glad it's not doing the dead man's (bugs) float lol.

j/k i'll go get you some more soup


----------



## crewsk

Bangbang said:
			
		

> I would like the Roast Duck with citrus ginger sauce.


 
I thought I gave it to you Bang. Sorry, here it is!


Wasabi, don't worry it won't eat much!


----------



## middie

here's your soup wasabi. do you need anything else?


----------



## wasabi

*Well, I never! Forget it, going to Starbucks.*


___________________________


----------



## middie

aw man... i got her more soup and she left


----------



## crewsk

No wonder DS quit when he did!


----------



## mudbug

Sorry, crewsk.  I had to go check out a funny smell in the ladies'.  I'll start with that nice bottle of red over there, and then we will see what happens.


----------



## crewsk

OK, here catch! {{{throwing bottle to mudbug}}} I won't throw you anymore after this one I'm afraid you might drop them!


----------



## Bangbang

crewsk said:
			
		

> I thought I gave it to you Bang. Sorry, here it is!


I seem to be having a problem here. This is not duck:!: Its chicken:!: Ughhhhh


----------



## mudbug

*catching bottle thrown by crewsk expertly due to years of practice*

Thanks, sweetie.  I'll let you know when to just start sliding them down the bar.  Got any pretzels?


----------



## crewsk

Sorry Bang, here's the duck...someone had things labled wrong in the kitchen. 


Good catch mud! Here's the pretzels!


----------



## crewsk

Hey mudbug, can you take over I've gotta go home!


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Hi Guys!!!!! Im back! I had to go shopping for the Cafe!  

*Backing up Semi-Trailer* 
I also bought a coffee tree AND a ROASTER!!  





 I got it DIRT cheap!!!!! There are HUGE beans on this baby!!!!!!  8) 
It looks like Bender unit Ronjohn decided to help himself to some of the ale....... and whats that burnt smell???


----------



## crewsk

YAY!! Great to see you back DS!! Hey, nice tree!


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Thanks! SO whats been going on?? Anyone decide what color we should paint in here? Or a theme? We DO have 2 dinning rooms and the main cafe/ atrium section!! Maybe a theme? Nice leather chairs? We still have $75 million left from selling the Airbus!  

ANNNNND what other equipment do we want?


----------



## wasabi

*Well, with the palm tree, it shoud be a tropical theme. We should name it CocoNuts. I see a nice sunny yellow with a touch of sky blue. Hey! I got it! Name it Wasabi's. Rolls off the tougue, doesn't it?*


_________________________


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Palm tree???!!!   Goofy thats a COFFEE tree! Right????


----------



## wasabi

*No dear boy. That's a palm tree. I was wondering why you said it had a lot of beans.* And we choose this bozo to run the place?


----------



## wasabi

*This is a coffee tree.*


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

I KNEW those beans were too big!!!!!!!!!!!!!!   No wonder why I got a deal on it!!!!! NOW what are we going to do with it??!!! :?


----------



## thier1754

Alix: Thanks for the $20. The restaurant's looking better all the time! Great work!! Not that I can be bought...I'm just more open minded than I was a few hours ago.  And my ibs seems to have subsided.  If the tummy ain't happy, ain't nobody happy...Or was that "If mama..."? Go crew!


----------



## norgeskog

I will have a Cosmo, please.  And an appetizer of grilled sushi quality tuna with Thai salad; and marinated mushrooms with caviar.


----------



## Alix

I'm ba ack! Did y'all miss me? Sushi, I can take the bar for a bit if you like. One cosmo coming right up norgeskog. 

Sushi, I think that burnt smell might be the really big beans I tried to roast in your new roaster...they were kinda big so I turned the heat up really high and well...lets just say its a good thing the fire extinguisher was still back there from ronjohns little grill episode.

Sowwy.:-(


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

*wipping off equipment* *washing floors* *dumping out old ice* *looking for RonJohn under the bar*

Ok whos opening? I have to goto sleep. Im so tired. argh...


----------



## Bangbang

I think the cafe should have some slot machines. Hey.....can I have another guiness?


----------



## nicole

*knock, knock,knock* is this place still open?


----------



## nicole

* shruging shoulders, walking away* Be back in the Morn


----------



## mudbug

*up early, grinding up giant "coffe beans"*

OK, who wants a pina colada with breakfast?


----------



## crewsk

OH ME!! I'll take one mudbug!!


----------



## buckytom

make that 2, with a splash of 151 down the straw!!!!


----------



## middie

i'll have some french toast, sausage, and some fruit please.

with a glass of milk. thank you.


----------



## Alix

Hey, I slept in guys! *tying apron on*

middie, heres your french toast and fruit. 

Coffee for you crewsk, and one for bucky. Where'd mudbug go?

Anyone need anything else? I'll be here for a bit. Hope Sushi is up soon.


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Heres your AMERICAN toast..... sausage (not spicy) and fruit (strawberry, kiwi and banana with a coconut cream)

ANNNNND your ICE cold glass of Milk.  

ENJOY Middie!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Mudbug.... thanks for taking care of those coconuts aka giant coffee beans.


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Ohhh good morning ALix!


----------



## GB

I would love a cup of black coffee and an everything bagel with whitefish salad, lox spread, lox, Jarlsberg cheese, tomato, onion, and lettuce please. Thank you


----------



## Alix

-DEADLY SUSHI- said:
			
		

> Ohhh good morning ALix!


 
Morning handsome! What do you want me to handle? I can pour coffee all around (Kona anyone?) while you do the kitchen stuff.


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Alix if you would like to do DA coffee and are ya any good with bakery stuff???? Cauce I SUCK!


Heres a "everything" bagel we JUST got in from the bakery down the road..... I have salmon salad if thats alright. BUT here is youre lox and the spead with capers! Jarlsberg chese and RIPE and juice tomato, red onion and some killer romaine lettuce! ENJOY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jkath

I'll have a cup of that coffee too, thanks.

Good morning my friends! I've missed you all so!

 I will only be on a bit here and there for another 2 weeks till I finish up a major project. Feel free to pm me anytime.


----------



## Alix

I rock with baking. I'll get a few loaves of bread rising for the lunch rush, and get going on the cookies, cakes and other nummies. There are croissants made fresh from yesterday on the back counter, I'm having one of those with some raspberry jam and some cream cheese. Mmmmmmm.


Refills on the coffee crewsk? GB, middie?


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Jkath we have 45 different types of coffee. Prepared 80 different ways..... so think to your hearts content.... what exactly do you want?


----------



## GB

Yes more coffee please, Thanks!

DS this bagel is perfect and I am so happy you added capers. How could I have forgotten those? Your tip just went up 100%

jkath is back  Now it is a great morning!!!


----------



## jkath

how about a medium-bodied roast, perhaps infused with fresh roasted coconut and freshly toasted almonds.

and actually I'm hungry now. A croissant slathered with butter would be lovely.


----------



## Alix

jkath! We missed you around here! Coffee coming right up!


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

I'll use our starbucks houseblend. *looking for infuser* 

Alix can you get the coffee??
THANKS!!!


----------



## jkath

GB said:
			
		

> jkath is back  Now it is a great morning!!!


 
Thanks, GB 
glad to be back!

I've been busy lately making up the yearbook for one son's school...but also with something really fun - since Feb 7th I've been at the gym every day, and 3x/week with a trainer. I am hooked! yesterday Jeremy started teaching me how to box - & I loved it! My body hasn't been so fit in 15 years - and I'm maintaining at 112. (ulterior motive: Vegas next month and I want to wear a bikini at the pool)


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

I made a few measuring mistakes with your croissant. :-( 
*getting forklift*

*aligning croissant with table*
*lowering croissant on table*
*putting away forklift*

Sorry... I dont measure that well.:roll:


----------



## jkath

aaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhh (croissant almost crushing me) hey! this is good! and there's enough to share - want some?


----------



## Alix

And don't even ASK about how much butter is on there!

Sushi did you check the paint in the bathrooms? We had a little issue with that yesterday.


----------



## jkath

hey, GB - wanna make me a new avatar? (considering I am truly inept at these things)


----------



## GB

You got it. I just sent you a PM


----------



## Alix

*Topping up all the coffee*

I have to dash for a few minutes, daughter headed out to dance class. Be back in a few. Isn't Sushi a good boss that he lets me go at a moments notice?


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Anyone want some NACHOS???!!!! I just melted way too much cheddar cheese for my fondue. :-( 

If so tell me what you want on em.


----------



## crewsk

Thanks for the coffee! It's perfect as usual!  Great to have you back jkath!! Oh, can we put lasagna on the dinner menu? I've got a butt load of it & I'll need some help eating it along with a fresh baked loaf of Italian herd bread & a cheesecake. I gotta run too & finish dusting.:roll:


----------



## lindatooo

DS you Darling!  I love the Cafe!  I've been seriously craving garlic.....could I please have a load of steamer clams in garlic Cream Vermouth sauce and some roasted garlic and a nice warm baguette?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Oh and a glass of Sauvignon Blanc - you pick the vintage, please.


----------



## crewsk

DS, I'll take some nachos with some jalapenos please. I haven't eaten yet & I'm starving!!


----------



## jkath

mmmmm...I'll take some if you mix in diced chiles & onions, and top it over thick sliced french bread with sliced beefsteak tomatoes... oh! and could you broil that?


----------



## lindatooo

*handing Crewsk the Pepcid*  here, sweetie, you'll need this!


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Crewsk.... heres your nachos. I put the chorzio and fresh Pico De guillo on the side.  


Heres your roasted garlic cloves (roasted with chicken broth) and a baguette? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sauvignon Blanc a 2000 from Glen Ellyn.  

Your load of steamer clams in garlic Cream Vermouth sauce is on the way!


----------



## crewsk

Thanks linda! {{popping Pepcid before the first bite}}


Thanks DS! These are GREAT! That's the best pico I've had in a long time!


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

I put in chipolte chilies and yellow onions - diced and on your french bread BUT with Roma tomatos!   The broiler is broke though.... something with a fire yesterday. :-(


----------



## lindatooo

Ahhhhhhh if this ain't heaven I don't wanna go!


Excellent wine choice, DS!  Sante!


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Lindatoo your steamer clams in garlic cream vermouth sauce is READY!!!!!!!!!!!! Enjoy!! Just got the clams in this morning! Watch though its hot!


----------



## jkath

romas work for me 

and about the fire...I was going to tell you about that...you see, last night, I was trying to make a baked alaska, and well, ummmmmm....


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Well dont take the blame for RonJohn now!!! I know he did it! But I appreciate your loyalty to him. ;-)


----------



## jkath

well, kids, it's 9am on the west coast, I've had 3 cups of coffee (1/2 decaf) and a promax bar. Now it's time to go to the gym and work on the abs - I'll see you soon.


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

its fine a Quiznos just went out of business down the road. So we are getting THEIR sandwich broiler!


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Have a good day Jkath!


----------



## jkath

-DEADLY SUSHI- said:
			
		

> Have a good day Jkath!


thanks, sweetie - I will - and you too!


----------



## lindatooo

*bibbing up and digging in*   mflb pl fmleo8uah ghjfdioie;sldjkg! Ahhhhhh!


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

*giving Lindatoo extra napkins and a small bowl of lemon water for cleaning hands*


----------



## lindatooo

Sorry - got that "can't display this page" screen so I pressed the submit button really hard!


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

*cleaning grill floor, pots and pans* *adjusting apron* *cleaning windows* *watering plants*


----------



## Bangbang

I would like a dozen sliders to go please.


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

*getting 20% beef patties* Ok it will be just a few minutes!


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

*cutting buns into 2" x 2" * *steaming minced onions**putting holes in paties* *putting them together*

HERE ya go Bang! I also put in some wedge fries with a few packets of tobasco ketchup.


----------



## Alix

Having the same problem here lindatooo, want me to delete one of those?


Sushi, the bread is ready back there. Some lovely foccaccia and several whole grain loaves, along with some regular white bread. Cookies are in (sugar cookies and Skor bar specials), ready for the pastry order SIR!


----------



## lindatooo

Yes please!


----------



## Alix

Dang middie! You are quick girl! *toasting middie with a glass of Coke*


----------



## middie

-DEADLY SUSHI- said:
			
		

> Heres your AMERICAN toast..... sausage (not spicy) and fruit (strawberry, kiwi and banana with a coconut cream)
> 
> ANNNNND your ICE cold glass of Milk.
> 
> ENJOY Middie!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Mudbug.... thanks for taking care of those coconuts aka giant coffee beans.


this is the best breakfast i had in a long long long time.
thank you so much!! no coffe for me thanks.


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Alix please make some pies! No one seems to be into cakes right now. And if you could make some japanese and polish pasteries THAT would be GREAT!  

Hows the coffee doing?


----------



## middie

Alix said:
			
		

> Dang middie! You are quick girl! *toasting middie with a glass of Coke*


i must have seen it a second or two before you did lol. that's kind of funny.


----------



## buckytom

japanese and polish pastries?  red bean flavored babka? cabbage mochi?


----------



## middie

okay i have to go to my other job. so i'll be back on say around 9 or 10 to help out around here. see ya then !


----------



## Bangbang

-DEADLY SUSHI- said:
			
		

> *cutting buns into 2" x 2" * *steaming minced onions**putting holes in paties* *putting them together*
> 
> HERE ya go Bang! I also put in some wedge fries with a few packets of tobasco ketchup.


 
Thanks buddy. They smell great:!:


----------



## lindatooo

My virtual thighs are making the seams of my virtual pants bulge from reading this thread!  (Of course it couldn't have been all the steamers and garlic bread I ate)


I think it's time for me to go on a virtual diet!


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Bucky...... not quite! LOL!!! That would be an interesting combination though! LOL!


----------



## Alix

OK, pies I got. Rhubarb, apple, cherry, blueberry, sour cream raisin, pecan...what else you want. Got to go peruse a few cookbooks for those other pastries though *scratching head* I was thinking more like eclairs, cream puffs, turnovers...you know...EASY stuff! (OK, so maybe the cream puffs will need to be made by mudbug)


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Ok Middie! I have to go for about an hour. Can someone take over? BUCKY????? Its your turn!!!


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

ALix thanks! can YOU take over for a hour or 2???


----------



## Alix

*dusting flour off on apron and picking up the coffeepot* For an hour or so sure! Those pies will be in there for about that long anyway. EXCELLENT ovens you got here Sush.


----------



## lindatooo

Sushi always gets the best!


----------



## Alix

*putting coffee pot away, wiping tables* Things are quiet out here right now. I'm heading into the back to look after the baking. Ring if you want something.


----------



## pdswife

Ring Ring!



This is the best place in town!  So nice and clean and the service is wonderful!!  Thanks!

I'll have a slice of apple pie please Alex.
(Pie is breakfast food!!)

And some coffee pretty please.  
Vanilla cream would be nice if you 
have it.


----------



## Alix

Good morning pdswife1! Heres your coffee (do you want vanilla cream in that?) and the pie will be just a minute. I just took it out of the oven. It smells lovely. Give me two minutes.


----------



## pdswife

Take your time.  
Hey, bring two slices and sit down and take
a break. You deserve one after all that baking.


----------



## Alix

Hey, I am so there!! *pouring coffee and balancing plates* I'm having rhubarb though. Want a refill of coffee while I'm up? You wanted your pie a la mode right?


----------



## pdswife

Have you ever known me to say NO to ice cream??  LOL.


----------



## Alix

A woman after my own heart!


----------



## mudbug

One gross of eclairs being delivered.  Who's gonna sign for them?  I have a few more stops on my route, but I always bring you guys the freshest stuff.


----------



## Alix

*scribbling illegibly* Thanks Mudbug! These look AMAZING!! Hey pdswife1, want an eclair to top off the pie?


----------



## pdswife

Thanks Mud.  Can't wait to sink my teeth in to one of these.


----------



## pdswife

Alix said:
			
		

> *scribbling illegibly* Thanks Mudbug! These look AMAZING!! Hey pdswife1, want an eclair to top off the pie?


\

Sure... but, only if there's more coffee and vanilla ice cream to go with it.


----------



## Alix

ALWAYS! *pouring more Kona*


----------



## Alix

YIKES! I'm running late! Can someone spell me off for a bit! I'll be back soon I promise. *tossing apron on the table and running for the door, keys jingling*


----------



## mudbug

pds:

better have 3 eclairs.  they're small.

I gotta go back out on the route pretty soon.  Can I get something to go?


----------



## pdswife

ok, between the coffee and the sugar high I'm buzzing!  Thanks for the great start to the day.  I have to go home and pack now.  See ya all later on this afternoon.

Trish


----------



## mudbug

*watching Alix and pds vanish in the distance*

Guess I'll just poke my head in the Subzero in the back and see what I can make for myself..............


----------



## pdswife

I'll stick around and make you something Mudbug.  What is it you're hungry for?   I make some killer poached eggs.

Guess she's gone.. 
Ok, I'll leave the key under the flower pot by
the door for who ever comes in next.


----------



## mudbug

Killer poached eggs will be jes' fine.  With Hollandaise? and a glass of cranberry juice, please ma'am.


----------



## Bangbang

Bang comes back for more sliders. May I have a dozen more with everything except cheese please.


----------



## pdswife

mudbug said:
			
		

> Killer poached eggs will be jes' fine.  With Hollandaise? and a glass of cranberry juice, please ma'am.




Here ya go! Enjoy!  Let me know if you need
seconds.


----------



## pdswife

HI Bang,
have a seat and I'll get those going for you.
Would you like something to drink while you're
waiting?


----------



## mudbug

*wiping chin with hand*  Not now, thanks.  Gotta run myself.  Thanks for sticking around and feeding me! *tossing fiver on the table*


----------



## pdswife

Here's your lunch Bang.  I hope they fill your tummy with joy!

I'm really leaving this time... 
Places to go and people to see.

Shall I put the CLOSED sign up
or will someone else be cooking for awhile?


----------



## Bangbang

pdswife1 said:
			
		

> Here's your lunch Bang. I hope they fill your tummy with joy!
> 
> I'm really leaving this time...
> Places to go and people to see.
> 
> Shall I put the CLOSED sign up
> or will someone else be cooking for awhile?


 
Thankyou very much. Will be back later for some coffee and pie.


----------



## SierraCook

I love the Café. Impressive decor and the clientèle is absolutely da bomb!!

Can I have a BLT, criss-cut fries, and an iced tea for lunch? Thank you.


----------



## Erik

Guess I'm on the clock for a few...what kind of toast??? Also, we serve extra bacon on that BLT!!!!!!


----------



## SierraCook

Sourdough would be perfect!!  Thanks, Erik


----------



## Erik

Here ya go...anything else??? Enjoy!!!


----------



## Erik

Well...Sierra, lunch is on me!!!! I gotta go back to the house and take care of my flu-ridden family. It was nice getting away for a few minutes!!!


----------



## SierraCook

Thanks, it was yummy. The extra bacon was just wonderful. Who can pass up on that!!  Such great service at this cafe.  I will have to come back soon.  I have left an extra tip on the table.


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Remember folks..... the Cafe is FREE!  Since we have sold the Airbus we have MORE than enough to feed us ALL for years to come! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





As a side note I have NEVER seen this group embrace anything so much! Im REALLY excited about it! Long live OUR virtual Cafe!!!!!! Now I have to clean the grease traps.... water our palm tree in the glass attrium and order more pots and pans PLUS get an indoor grill! Im tired of using this George Forman thing!!!  :p


----------



## Bangbang

I would like a black coffee and half a pecan pie please.


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Bang heres the HOT coffee AND pecan pie!!!!!!! Hope you like it!


----------



## Bangbang

Free food is good.


----------



## Alix

*pressing face to glass* Is anyone still here? Is happy hour over? I could use a gin and tonic after my day.


I'm pouring my own, anyone else want something? *heading behind the bar*


----------



## buckytom

beefeaters, tanqueray, bombay sapphire, what kind of gin alix? i guess it's my turn to tend bar.


----------



## Erik

Ya know what...I could probably use a nice cold bottle of Diet Root Beer. Been taking care of an ill family...maybe set me up with a nice tall pint glass with 1/3 full of Stoli Vanilla Vodka, to help wash that down with.


----------



## Erik

Bucky, Alix...think I should fire up the grill???


----------



## buckytom

might as well keep the coals hot erik. ya never know when the overnight crowd might show up. and it's brekkie time down under. better get that side of the counter ready.
here's the soli vanil, hope you like it cold...


----------



## Alix

Tanqueray sounds fine bucky, thanks much...any pretzels left? Fire up that bad boy Erik, I'm ready for a burger too!


----------



## Bangbang

I would like some fried alligator with hot sauce.


----------



## buckytom

ohhh man, bang,  i was hoping i didn't have to wrestle that thing. it ate all of the lobsters in the tank. i kept telling sush that ya gotta have a seperate tank for the alligators.
ok, goin in with the bowie knife. alix, hold my feet, if i stop kicking and squirming, pull what's left of me out...


----------



## Alix

Crikey! He's a big one he is! Goooo Bucky!


----------



## Bangbang

Bucky has heart like a pitbull. Real cool:!:


----------



## buckytom

phew, there ya go. fortunately, only the tail is edible, so i didn't have to kill him. we'll just call him stumpy from now on. ok, erik, knock yerself out. whaddya think, battered and deep fried, grilled, braised. how do you make gator?


----------



## Bangbang

I want it this way............*Fried Alligator
*




2pounds Florida alligator meat, cut intooil for fryingbite-sized piecesGarlic to taste3Florida eggssalt to taste¾cup Florida milkpepper to taste¾cup flour​
Season alligator cubes with garlic, salt and pepper to your taste. Combine eggs, milk and mix well. Dip meat in egg mixture, then roll in flour. Deep fry at 325 until golden brown.


----------



## wasabi

The gator ate all the lobsters?


----------



## Erik

I've worked with gator steaks. Usually blackened w/ a nice ratatouille garnish.


----------



## Alix

Well, only the ones in the front tank...theres still a couple in the back Erik. Got a hankering for one? I'll put the pot on to boil.


----------



## buckytom

don't worry wasabi. gb said he'd be here in the morning from maine with a truckload of lobsters, blue points, and pei mussels...


----------



## Erik

Bangbang said:
			
		

> I want it this way............*Fried Alligator*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2pounds Florida alligator meat, cut intooil for fryingbite-sized piecesGarlic to taste3Florida eggssalt to taste¾cup Florida milkpepper to taste¾cup flour​
> Season alligator cubes with garlic, salt and pepper to your taste. Combine eggs, milk and mix well. Dip meat in egg mixture, then roll in flour. Deep fry at 325 until golden brown.


We could do that...pretty cool!!!!


----------



## Alix

Sorry, meant to type wasabi there. Whew! That was one powerful martini there buckytom! Pour me another while I get that water boiling for wasabi's lobster.


----------



## Bangbang

wasabi said:
			
		

> The gator ate all the lobsters?


 
Thats why they taste so good.


----------



## Erik

Alix said:
			
		

> Well, only the ones in the front tank...theres still a couple in the back Erik. Got a hankering for one? I'll put the pot on to boil.


 Nice!!! 

I'll make a nice chervil garlic lemon butter.


----------



## Bangbang

Are we havin fun yet:?:


----------



## buckytom

lol alix, for martinis, i only let the vermouth breathe inside the glass, the rest is pure, unbruised gin and glacial ice.
gotta have standards.


----------



## Alix

I am LOVING those shtandards! Whoowee!


----------



## Erik

buckytom said:
			
		

> lol alix, for martinis, i only let the vermouth breathe inside the glass, the rest is pure, unbruised gin and glacial ice.
> gotta have standards.


Especially if it's on the house!!!


----------



## Bangbang

Hey:!: I am still waitin on my fried alligator.


----------



## buckytom

umm, sush never said anything about charging customers, so everything is gratis...


----------



## Erik

*Order Up!!!*

Need a pick-up on the fried alligator!!


----------



## buckytom

sorry, alix kept talking and talking. ya know how she gets after a few gins...


----------



## Alix

*balancing tray while chugging martini* I got it! Here you go Bang! Mmmmm...smells wonderful. 

Um Erik, could I trouble you for a bacon double cheeseburger to help soak up some of these martinis?


----------



## Alix

bucky, don't blame it all on me! You're the one pouring!


----------



## Erik

Pork or Beef Burger, Alix???


----------



## Alix

Oooo! Tough call. Surprise me.


----------



## buckytom

lol, nice smiley alix...

hey, the tarbender is never at fault. it's my job to keep morale up, and customers drinkin.


----------



## Bangbang

The gator is yummy! I knew you could do it. Now can I have a glass of Porto and a dish of chocolate covered ants for dessert?


----------



## Erik

Tied 'em both togethers...and steam grillin' that combination Pork and Beef Burger, with some carmelized onions, bacon, and top it with some Cheddar Cheese.


----------



## buckytom

oh man, mudbug is gonna be really mad that we raided her antfarm. get the double boiler ready for the chocolate..


----------



## Alix

You are doing a Mahvehlous job dahlink! My morale has never been higher. Lets try a Crantini this time OK? *sliding glass down the bar to bucky*


----------



## Bangbang

Oh ...um would you add a cockroach to that chocolate please?


----------



## buckytom

juicing fresh cranberries, boiling down sugar cane, umm alix, do you want a vodka or gin crantini?


----------



## buckytom

i'm gonna have to go over to the epicurious.com kitchens to get a cockroach. bbiaf.


----------



## Erik

*Order Up!!!*

Gotta burger up for the martini-drinkin' lady at da bar!!!

I gotta get back to my family...and make sure there sleepin' ok...and go to my paid cookin' gig in the mornin'!!!

(Even though this one would be a heck of a lot more fun!!)

Good night...enjoy!!!!!!!

Be safe!!!!


----------



## Alix

Thanks Erik! Mmmmmph! Gddd brgr!! *smacking lips and wiping face with napkin* G'nite buddy! Have a good day tomorrow. Bucky, Gin please. 

Don't start eating those bugs til I get the camera batteries charged up. I want to see Sushi's face when he sees these posted over the bar in the morning.


----------



## buckytom

'night erik. see ya tomorrow. 
here's your boigah alix.
here's the bugs au chocolate bang.
ok, i'm sittin down with a pint o' cider.


----------



## buckytom

oops, sorry alix, forgot your crantini. (sliding it around a semi-cicular bar to alix)


----------



## Alix

CRASH!! Oops! Darned greasy fingers. Heeheehee...where's that mop? Um...I'm going to brew a pot of coffee. Any takers?


----------



## pdswife

Dinner time!  Oh goody!  What should I have??  
Ya know what??  I'm in the mood for breakfast.  

Can I have... two eggs sunny side up
some fried potatoes with onions and garlic
and some ham?  Oh, and a few pieces of raisen toast ( not too dark with just a little butter)??  Thanks!


----------



## Alix

I'm on it guys. Just let me clean up this mess first pdswife. Have a drink while you wait.


----------



## buckytom

nope, i gotta go too. sush needs the alligator traps reset, and i need to pick up some chicken backs and frozen bunker for bait.
see ya tomorrow night...
be safe, eat well.


----------



## pdswife

Alix said:
			
		

> I'm on it guys. Just let me clean up this mess first pdswife. Have a drink while you wait.



Great!  A shot of tequila if ya please.


----------



## Alix

Want a lime wedge and a salt shaker too? *sliding shot down the bar*

G'nite buckytom. Be careful with those gator traps. Crikey!


----------



## pdswife

Sure that'd be great.  Pour the house a round while you're at it.


----------



## Alix

Just you and me and Bangbang left, and I'm cut off after smashing Sushi's best crystal. He's gonna smack me in the morning. *chopping onions and potatoes, slicing some country ham*


----------



## Alix

Two eggs, sunny side up, 3 slices of raisin toast nicely browned, and some hashbrowns with onions, garlic and a side of ham. Hmmmm! That smells delish! 

Mind if I sit down with my chocolate raspberry torte and coffee and visit a bit pdswife?


----------



## pdswife

Nothing would make me happier!   I'd welcome the chance to get to know you.


----------



## thier1754

Whew...Just blew in from Bainbridge Island.  Long day today, watching my kid's play and taking ferry back and forth to Seattle.  I'm ready for some food.  Who's on grill?


----------



## Alix

Welcome thier! Pull up a chair and I'll run back and fire up the grill. Whats your pleasure tonight?


----------



## thier1754

Hmmm...You know, this may sound odd, but I'd really love an orange slushy.  Can you do it?


----------



## thier1754

And then a grilled hot dog with EB's mustard chow chow.


----------



## Alix

Happens that the grill was nice and hot. Here's your hot dog with mustard chow chow, and do you want anything hard in that slushie?

*yawning* You may need to take over here for the rest of the shift. I can feel my martinis kicking in!


----------



## Alix

OK thier, heres the slushie and the hard stuff is behind the counter. Tag me. I'm off to bed. See you in the morning.


----------



## thier1754

Good night!  I'll just add a bit of Grey Goose and I'm good to go...


----------



## thier1754

I'll take the late night crowd coming in from the theater.  Sleep well.


----------



## pdswife

Hi Thier,  I didn't realize you lived in WA until just now.  Very cool.  There's not many of us from this side of the country.


----------



## thier1754

Yep...Gig Harbor!


----------



## Barbara L

Wouldn't you know that I would pop in here just as I need to leave and head to bed.  How about a nice cup of hot chocolate with gobs of sweet whipped cream on top, to send me to dreamland in a sweet warm way?

Good night everyone!

 Barbara


----------



## Bangbang

Hello:!: Anyone in the kitchen:?:  I would like a coffee,some rye toast,hashbrowns,and a pile of bacon please.


----------



## pdswife

Any one home?  I need some coffee before heading to the airport!  I think Alex was a little generous with my tequila shots last night.... ohhhhh boy do I have a head ache.


----------



## mudbug

HEYYYYYYYYYYYY!!!!

Who broke my ant farm?!  There's broken glass and dirt all over the floor back here, and I see tiny little ant parts on the counter and....chocolate?


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

ANT FARM???!!!!! Who brought in an ant farm!!!!!?????
*cleaning up glass* Ok this place is CLOSED until the exterminator gets here. :-( 
*calling exterminator*


----------



## ifitfeelgoodcookit

champagne+ oj?For me: a joint of wild boar with the pelt still on & a pot of white tea.


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Sorry we are closed because of ants in the Cafe. I called an exterminator and they should be over in an hour. :-(


----------



## ifitfeelgoodcookit

Catch those ants,roll them in sugar,fry them bring them over as a side.


----------



## thier1754

Oops! Sorry...I was asleep in the back room.  I'll check on those orders and get things buzzing here...


----------



## mish

Forget the ants.


----------



## thier1754

Okay, a big mug of hot chocolate for Barb with extra cream - comin' at ya! Bang, here's your rye toast with unsalted butter, crispy hash browns and a rasher of low fat bacon (trying to take care of your arteries).  Pdswife, I poured you some Commencement Bay coffee from right across the water here. 

Mudbug, we're really sorry about the ants...I wouldn't dream of coating them in chocolate for feelgood. I've put together a little matchbox coffin for 'em.  We'll inter them out front in the flower bed later on.

Feelgood, champagne w/oj in a crystal flute for you; the joint's still braising.  That was one tough ol' boar.  We're out of white tea, so I'm giving you a Harney's citrus green.  Hope that's okay.

Whew! Gotta rest here for a minute.  Anybody want to spell me off!?


----------



## thier1754

Heck...sushi closed the door! Now what am I gonna do with all this food??


----------



## mish

Okay, I'll butter Bang's toast.


----------



## thier1754

Hmmm...Are you sure that's butter?


----------



## mish

It's my handy-dandy invention - the butter stick


----------



## thier1754

So, are you marketing your handy dandy invention? We may try some out in the cafe here. Do you make 'em extra large?


----------



## mish

We can try it out today, & we won't have to dirty up any utensils, with the ant inspector coming. Looks like cafe is empty.  I'll check back.


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

OK! We are back OPEN!!!!!!  
*opening windows for fresh air*
The ants are gone and the place has been dipped in bleach for good measure. ;-)


----------



## thier1754

Good to see you, sushi!  I see from your avatar that you've been working out...Can I feel that muscle?:roll: 

I'm going to be around off and on today to do quick grill work.


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Thanks Thier! Why YES..... I HAVE been working out!  

I have to goto my cousins wake today so I wont be around. Infact I have get going now. So we need lots of help in the Cafe today!


----------



## mish

Hi DS.  Went down the street to our competitor for coffee.  Feel more civalized now.  Wondering if patrons had ideas for Sunday brunch menues.  What da ya say?


----------



## mish

Here are some ideas for brunch:

All you can eat of Dungeness crab, peel-it-yourself shrimp, hand-carved roasts, pasta bar, oyster bar, waffles, flapjacks, omelet stations churning out eggs with every filler under the sun, scores of pastries, breads, and fruits, and more bacon and sausage than you can shake a stick at. 

More - Muffins and Scones. Italian sausage and smoked bacon. Hand-carved ham and roast beef. Eggs Benedict. Peel-and-eat prawns. Fresh local Dungeness Crab. Salmon and fresh seafood dishes. Sweet seasonal fruits. Unique, flavorful salads. Made-to-order pastas, crepes and omelettes. Fresh oysters shucked just for you. Apple dumplings, Homemade mousse, cakes and pies galore. You can reload your plate as many times as you like. Please call the restaurant for pricing and reservations.


----------



## norgeskog

Alix said:
			
		

> Morning handsome! What do you want me to handle? I can pour coffee all around (Kona anyone?) while you do the kitchen stuff.


 
I will have the Kona, Alix...:p


----------



## crewsk

I can fill in for about 45 minutes. Anyone need anything?


----------



## norgeskog

Alix said:
			
		

> I rock with baking. I'll get a few loaves of bread rising for the lunch rush, and get going on the cookies, cakes and other nummies. There are croissants made fresh from yesterday on the back counter, I'm having one of those with some raspberry jam and some cream cheese. Mmmmmmm.
> 
> 
> Refills on the coffee crewsk? GB, middie?


 
I will, alix, and also one of the croissants and the raspberry jam and cream cheese.  May I have mine toasted, please?????


----------



## crewsk

Here ya go norgeskog! 1 toasted croissant with raspberry jam & cream cheese. Can I get you anything else?


----------



## thier1754

I've got a wedding rehearsal, but I'll be back for the dinner rush.


----------



## norgeskog

crewsk said:
			
		

> Here ya go norgeskog! 1 toasted croissant with raspberry jam & cream cheese. Can I get you anything else?


.

Which is best here, mimosa or bloody mary?


----------



## crewsk

They're both great! How about 1 of each?


----------



## norgeskog

crewsk said:
			
		

> They're both great! How about 1 of each?


 
great crewsk, one will be before brunch, the mimosa will be the dessert drink of choice.  Easy on the tabasco, please *she asks wimpily*


----------



## crewsk

Here's your bloody mary, light tabasco. Could someone please get norgeskogs mimosa? I gotta run get ready for church!


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

What the heck is up with the site today???!!!! Its SLOOOOOOOOOOOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


I was thinking about uniforms for everyone working in the Cafe. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








What do you think!!!!????


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Poor Norg never got her drink!!!!! Whos responsible??!!!  *tapping fingers*


*checking for ants* *polishing new grill* *hugging new grill* *kissing new grill*


----------



## DampCharcoal

I'll take the science outfit, Sush! Just don't give me a red shirt, those guys always die before the second commercial break!  Where's the outfits for the ladies?


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Damp are YOU thinking what IM thinking?!


----------



## Raine

I can't post a new topic. and When I click on the forum it opens up and looks like the home page, with control panel, quick links etc on the left ahnd side. How do I get back to full view?


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

I agree!!!! I just tried to post a new thread!!!!! ARRRRGGGHHHH!!!!!!


----------



## DampCharcoal

Rainee, I had the same problem, briefly. Everything seems okay now. Sush, if it has anything to do with short skirts and high leather boots, I'm down for it!


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

One word..... catsuit!  


just kidding ladies! Hey..... lets let the women pick their OWN uniforms! And remember.... this is a family establishment!


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

We JUST got a shipment in of fresh fish! *putting in freezer*


----------



## Raine

Still not working and the small forum pages are driving me nuts!


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

GB Said this: 





> HI DS, Andy is in the process of trying to fix some things. I think the new post problem might be related to that.


----------



## Alix

*ice pack on head* Hi guys. Had too many martinis last night...then yanked a rad hose out from under the van. I need some TLC. 

Sushi, what kind of fish you got? Can I have some of whatever is going and about a vat of coffee? I'm off to a class later and I don't know if I will be awake thru it all.


----------



## DampCharcoal

Yeah, I understand that the total process will take up to 8 weeks. I'll be back at work by then and I won't be around much, if at all. :-( Oh well! I still like my idea of skirts and boots!


----------



## Alix

:roll:


----------



## DampCharcoal

Methinks Alix doesn't approve!


----------



## Raine

This is what is on the right side of the page when I click on a particullar forum page. And then all the stuff underneath it.

Then the forum page is in the middle
With these boxes listed on the left side.





It has not been like this in the past. 
Anybody else having this problem?


----------



## thier1754

Sushi: I'd like some of that fish.  Got any calamari? And prawns marinated in the shell would be good. A lightly dressed Caesar and a side of  steamed baby potatoes in a white sauce and a nice white wine. Please!


----------



## Dove

I am seriousley starting to worry about you guys...


----------



## thier1754

Here, Dove...Have some of my frozen fudge pie.  You'll understand. (Whoa! Smaller bites, there, Dove...You're eating the whole thing!!)


----------



## mudbug

Re: cafe uniforms -- I'm getting me some of those checkered pants and you can't stop me!  

I just made a couple of gallons of fresh squeezed OJ if anyone's awake and will start a batch of Goodweed's pancakes and keep them in the warming drawer.  Help yourself.


----------



## crewsk

The pancakes are great mudbug! Thanks!! Can I get an extra large cup of strong black coffee please? I can't seem to get my eyes open this AM.:-( 

Oh, as far as uniforms go I want a poodle skirt & those black & white police car shoes(I can't remember what they are called but that's what I called them when I was little). And DC & DS if you're both real nice, on Fridays I might wear a short skirt & high boots.


----------



## middie

oh no skirts on me. not a nice look lol. i will wear tight jeans and a leather halter top though  .

can i have some oj. and some stuffed french toast with bacon please?


----------



## crewsk

Here ya go middie! Fresh squeezed oj, stuffed french toast & bacon...can I get you anything else?


----------



## middie

no crewsk this is excellant. thank you


----------



## crewsk

Great, I'm glad you like it! If anyone needs anything I'll be in the back making a pot of cheese grits.


----------



## middie

crewsk i've never had cheese grits. can i try a little when it's done?


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

What are cheese grits?????


----------



## middie

something southern sush. want to sit with me a try some when it's done?


----------



## crewsk

Sure middie! Here ya go!


DS, grits are a ground corn product. There's a thread somewhere on here about them. I'll see if I can find it for you.


----------



## middie

oh yum crewsk !! who knew they were so good? okay i didn't know i admit it


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Middie I would love to! Ok.... hit me up with some of these cheese grits!


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Oh yeahhhh......... a big glass of OJ would be GREAT!


----------



## crewsk

Here ya go DS darlin'! http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/showthread.php?t=7697&highlight=Grits


----------



## crewsk

If there are any grits left, I'll stick them in the fridge then slice 'em & fry 'em in some butter for the lunch crowd if anyone wants some.

And here's your fresh oj DS!


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Thanks Crewsk! Excellent! ;-)  So lets talk about this short skirt! :p


----------



## crewsk

How short do you want it? Plus, you have to be very, very good or I won't wear it!:p


----------



## middie

okay i better get to the gym to work off breakfast. don't know if i can make it for lunch but i will be here for a late night dinner and to help do dishes or something.


----------



## crewsk

Have a good day middie!


----------



## middie

thanks crewsk. i hope you have a good one as well.


----------



## PA Baker

I haven't been on this thread since Friday--I can't believe we're up to 41 pages!

Crewsk, can you set aside some of those cheese grits to fry up for me for lunch?  That sounds delish!

Do you need any help?  I have an hour I can spare...


----------



## crewsk

Will do PA! Sure you can help, things are kinda slow right now so I was just taking a coffee break. Pull up a chair & sit a spell!


----------



## PA Baker

Sounds like a good plan!  I'll bring some sweet tea and brownies for us to munch on.


----------



## crewsk

Yummy!!:-D  Thanks!


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Can anyone whip up some calamari? Fried with lime butter sauce????


----------



## crewsk

{{stuffing brownie in mouth}} I got it!


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

*John Travolta* signed up to pitch Heineken overseas—and then vexed the company by saying he prefers water or tea to beer, according to reports.  . . .  *Mick Jagger’s* daughter *Elizabeth Jagger* (left) was caught on video engaging in “s3xual activities” with her boyfriend in a nightclub -– but a British judge has ruled that the compromising footage can’t be broadcast. The couple had a “legitimate expectation of privacy” when they engaged in hanky panky just inside the club’s doors—even though they were captured on a closed-circuit television.

*drinking oj* 
After that last few movies Travolta made I think he would be slamming beers down his gullet.  
And cant these celebs do "it" without a darn camera?
Wheres my calamari?


----------



## crewsk

Here it is DS, had a little trouble getting the ink sacks out. Sorry!


----------



## PA Baker

Thanks for handling that order, crewsk!  I got distracted.


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Thanks Crewsk!!! YUMMMMYY!!!! Its nice and tender! ANd this lime butter sauce ROCKS!


----------



## Alix

*Yawning* Morning all! Any coffee brewed? I could use a gallon or two.Did I hear something about cheese grits? Can I have some with a couple of eggs on top?


----------



## crewsk

No problem PA!

Glad you like it DS. I aim to please!

Alix, the coffee's hot & ready & your grits & eggs is on it's way! How do you want those eggs cooked?


----------



## PA Baker

I'll get Alix's coffee, crewsk.  Alix, do you want French Press so it gives you a little more kick this AM?


----------



## crewsk

Thanks PA!!  I'll be back in a few minutes I have to go fix Savannah's lunch. She's been begging me for a tossed salad with chicken fingers & ranch dressing all morning!


----------



## Alix

ANYTHING PA. French press sounds positively wicked. I'll just nap here til it comes if thats ok? *head on table...zzzzzzzzzz*


----------



## PA Baker

Here you go, Alix--two pots of French press coffee, fresh cream, and an assortment of sugars.  Hope this helps you!


----------



## Alix

Ahhhh! PA, you are a goddess! *guzzling first pot* Whew, feeling better already. Whats on the agenda for today folks? What can I pitch in with?


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

*washing dishes* *watering plants and indoor trees* *bleaching washrooms* *cleaning bakery area*


OK..... anyone that orders today gets a free HAT!!!


----------



## thier1754

*Yawn* Okay, I will rise but I refuse to shine...I could really go for a mug of hot chocolate with whipped cream and a fried egg sandwich.  Anybody mind putting that together for me?


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Alix, can you clean the grills and order things for the bakery? We are out of a LOT of things!


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

And Alix can you make Thiers breakfast? I have to take care of the chicken Im making.


----------



## PA Baker

I'll make Thier's breakfast and then clean out the bakery.

I can help cook again after that so I can pick up the post lunch snackers and such.

While I'm cleaning the bakery, what can I bake for y'all today?

Their, here's your cocoa and fried egg sammy--enjoy!


----------



## thier1754

Burg glommy ummph splick smack...Oops. Sorry. Talking with my mouth full. Burp. That was delicious. I think I can face the day now. Many thanks, PA! Your breakfasts rock.


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

PA can you make some punchkies?


----------



## PA Baker

My pleasure, Thier--any time!  Hope you have a good day!


----------



## Alix

*scrubbing grill* I'm on it Sushi. PA, I will help you do some baking in a few minutes. Theres an order in for cannoli and knishes that should be arriving soon, so we can concentrate on the pies, cookies etc.


----------



## PA Baker

-DEADLY SUSHI- said:
			
		

> PA can you make some punchkies?


 
What is a punchkie????


----------



## crewsk

OK, I'm back! What can I do?


----------



## thier1754

Will do.  Just hope it's warm out today...I get real cold around the tushy area wearing this short skirt and the high boots. Brrr...Live long and prosper, gang...


----------



## PA Baker

OK!  The bakery is cleaned and I have some multi-grain loaves and rolls in the oven for sandwiches for lunch.  I have to run out but will be sure to be back to help with the lunch wrap-up and afternoon shift.  Do we need me to pick anything up while I'm out?


----------



## Alix

Maybe look for those punchkies of Sushis. I don't have a clue what they are either.


----------



## PA Baker

I just googled them and it looks like they're a Polish jelly-filled donut, eated on Fat Tuesday.  Now that I have some recipes I'll be able to whip some up for you this afternoon, OK sush?


----------



## thier1754

The punchkie story: They're kind of like donuts filled with heavy cream and fruit filling. Each punchkie apparently has over 500 calories. They're quite tasty. ( meetmegan.com )


----------



## Alix

I'll watch you PA. They sound yummy. 

I have to dash for about an hour. But I will check in here after that. Thanks again for the coffee...can I have a Go cup please?


----------



## thier1754

Well, I'm off to work.  Below is a classic piece that everyone may not have had sent to them yet. Have a good day, all!

*Memorial:* 

*It is with saddest heart that I pass on the following news.
Please join me in remembering a great icon of the entertainment community.

The Pillsbury Doughboy died yesterday of a yeast infection, and
complications from repeated pokes in the belly. He was 71.

Doughboy is survived by his wife, Play Dough, two children, John
Dough, and Jane Dough, who has a bun in the oven. He is also survived
by his elderly father, Pop Tart.

Doughboy was buried in a lightly greased coffin. Dozens of
celebrities turned out to pay their respects, including Mrs.
Butterworth, Hungry Jack, the California Raisins, Betty Crocker, the
Hostess Twinkies and Captain Crunch. The grave site was piled high
with flours.

Aunt Jemima delivered the eulogy, and lovingly described Doughboy as
a man who never knew how much he was kneaded. Doughboy rose quickly
in show business, but his later life was filled with turnovers. He
was not considered a very smart "cookie," wasting much of his dough
on half-baked schemes.

Despite being a little flaky at times, he still, as a crusty old man,
was considered a roll model for millions. The funeral was held at
3:50 for about 20 minutes. *


----------



## PA Baker

I'm back and have punchkies made just for sushi!  I'm sorry I didn't ask what (if any) filling you like best, sush, but I'm sure that whatever I put in them is your favorite! ;-) 

What else can I do to help around here?  Looks like the lunch crowd is pretty small so far today....


----------



## Bangbang

I want some Muskrat Gravy on Garlic Mashed Potatoes.


----------



## PA Baker

Alright, Bang, I'm feeling daring!  If you walk me through how to make it, I'll give it a try! (pulling out clothes pin to put on my nose!....)


----------



## Alix

They're still working in the bathroom...don't go in there.


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Hey.... we better get that bathroom fixed!  *calling contractor*

Punchkies!!!! WOOOOOO HOOOOOOO!!!!!
*getting earl gray tea*
This is pure heaven! Thanks PA!!!!


----------



## PA Baker

Welcome, sush!  Hey, save one for me if you don't mind.  I'm kind of curious to see what they're like now that I've made them!


----------



## wasabi

*Sush, the restroom, floor?????? Get on it right away. Got to go, got to go, got to go right now.

PA, may I have a large slice of lemon meringue pie and a cafe mocha?*


_________________________


----------



## PA Baker

Coming right up wasabi!  I might have to make a cafe mocha for myself, too.  I'm hitting that mid-afternoon slump!


----------



## wasabi

*Mahalo,PA. Why don't you take a break and join me? By the way, this is the best pie I have every had.*


________________________


----------



## PA Baker

Thanks, wasabi!  I'll have a slice if you agree to have a second one with me!


----------



## crewsk

Hey, watch that first step into the bathroom! Boy that was close!! 


May I have a couple of those punchkies to go please? I promised the kids we would watch Shark Tails & I need something to get me through it agian!


----------



## PA Baker

Well, I got distracted again!  That's what I get for doing two jobs at once.  But if it's not too far into your movie, your punchkies are ready now, crewsk!


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Hey I just made buns! Anyone wanna have hot buns? Dont be afraid! If it makes you feel better you can touch my hot buns 1st. :roll:


----------



## jkath

I'll take some of those hot buns


----------



## Alix

Hot buns....heeheehee! Oh ya...I'm 12! Hey Sushi...I want mine with melted butter please!


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Comming right up!!!! here ya go ladies! My hot buns with melted butter.


----------



## jkath

.....and some butter slathered all over 'em too, if you don't mind. (pouring fresh coffee, adding cream) *oops!*I didn't mean to spill the cream (bending down) uh oh, Sush....
looks like those ants are back!
BTW, Sush - I'm not minding the uniform, but I just hate boots - is it okay if I wear my high slides instead?


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Hey...... who left the TV on CNN??!!!  *clicking back to Fox*


----------



## Alix

Wheres the camera!!!!!


----------



## norgeskog

-DEADLY SUSHI- said:
			
		

> Poor Norg never got her drink!!!!! Whos responsible??!!! *tapping fingers*
> 
> 
> *checking for ants* *polishing new grill* *hugging new grill* *kissing new grill*


 
*norge tapping fingers and foot* no tip here..........


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

*putting chairs in place* Ok we JUST recieved a shipment of massage chairs. They are in the 2nd dinning room. As you know our 2nd dinning room is filled with couches and leather chairs with relaxed lighting. So I think this will make an excellent addition!


----------



## jkath

*click* ugh - not fox - I'm sick of those talk shows!

how about this one **click** - the "80s music station"
they're playing U2, sush


----------



## Alix

Um...what did you request again norgeskog? *running behind the bar*


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

No problem Jkath! *calling exterminators* *yelling at manager*


----------



## jkath

(laying apron on the counter) whew~ I'm going over to those chairs - can someone pleeeeeeeease make me a lemondrop martini?


----------



## Alix

MASSAGE CHAIRS!!!! *tossing apron aside and grabbing a daquiri* Um...Sushi...I'll be busy for an hour or so...sorry!!


----------



## Alix

*handing jkath a lemondrop* OK jkath...think Sushi can handle the dinner rush without us?


----------



## jkath

off subject here... how do I get my new avatar up? GB made one for me  and I can't figure it out......


----------



## jkath

perfect lemondrop, Alix! Thank you! aaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhh

tttthhhheeessseee mmmmaaaasssssaaaggggeeee cccchhhhaaaiiirrrssss aaaarrrreeee gggggrrrreeeeaaaatttt!


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

goto user CP on top and then to avatar. Then upload the bad boy!


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

LOL! @ Jkath!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jkath

-DEADLY SUSHI- said:
			
		

> goto user CP on top and then to avatar. Then upload the bad boy!


I tried that. didn't work....but I'll try again if you make me another lemondrop!


----------



## norgeskog

mudbug said:
			
		

> Re: cafe uniforms -- I'm getting me some of those checkered pants and you can't stop me!
> 
> I just made a couple of gallons of fresh squeezed OJ if anyone's awake and will start a batch of Goodweed's pancakes and keep them in the warming drawer. Help yourself.


 
I am probably late, but I would love the fresh OJ and the pancakes, coffee as well, especially now since someone ignored me yesterday.......


----------



## jkath

-DEADLY SUSHI- said:
			
		

> goto user CP on top and then to avatar. Then upload the bad boy!


okay, I tried again, to no avail. all it says is "edit your avatar" and then the two choices are "save changes" and "reset"....ummmmmmmmmmmm whaddo I dooooo?


----------



## norgeskog

Alix said:
			
		

> *Yawning* Morning all! Any coffee brewed? I could use a gallon or two.Did I hear something about cheese grits? Can I have some with a couple of eggs on top?


 
diddo, but before the food, I need an attitude adjustment that will only come with the strong morning coffee.


----------



## jkath

(handing pancakes, oj & coffee) here ya go! 
sorry about that!


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Dining room 2 already has a theme. VERY relaxed. Couches and leather chairs. Mahogany wood...... dim lighting. And you can eat at the coffee tables and end tables.

BUT we have NO theme for the 1st dining room. Any ideas??!!


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Jkath go here -----> http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/showthread.php?t=8618 
And tell them your problem.


----------



## jkath

I'll give you a theme if you help me with my avatar..........

how about a huge fish tank, the size of the dining room, above the guest's heads?


----------



## norgeskog

-DEADLY SUSHI- said:
			
		

> Dining room 2 already has a theme. VERY relaxed. Couches and leather chairs. Mahogany wood...... dim lighting. And you can eat at the coffee tables and end tables.
> 
> BUT we have NO theme for the 1st dining room. Any ideas??!!


 
Food with an Attitude comes to mind.


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Jkath look at link above that I posted. And I LOVE your idea!


----------



## jkath

or maybe, since it's a cafe, a french theme? I'm going to Paris, Las Vegas next month so I'm in the french mood.
Care for a baguette?


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Norg please be more specific.


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

NOTHING French!


----------



## norgeskog

-DEADLY SUSHI- said:
			
		

> Norg please be more specific.


 
things (or people) with ATTITUDE usually are better meaning that the food KNOWS it is best and we are BEST because we created it.


----------



## jkath

okay so we'll keep the aquarium...and bang can fish out whatever weird stuff he wants (I'm surprised he hasn't asked for eel pate)

ps - checked the link...still no help.
my name is jkath and I am a computer dummy.


----------



## norgeskog

Would anyone like me to make Norwegian Pancakes for the next breakfast???  They are similar to crepes, except they are not rolled.  They are stacked, 15 or so deep, then cut in wedges and served with homemade blueberry syrup and  real whipped cream.


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Jkath the link was there so you could leave a 'help' message. They will get ya on track!


----------



## jkath

of course you'll need to change the uniforms for those in the front dining room. O'Hura wouldn't look right under the sea.


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

LOL! @ Jkath!


Norg PLEASE!!!!!!!!!!!! That would be GREAT!!!!!! We need diversity! I cant WAIT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## norgeskog

Is the theme Return to Star Trek?????


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Im going out for awhile..... I have to pick out the meat at the butchers and the fish at the local market.

Can SOMEONE go and get some fresh vegies at the local market please? Please Please Please!


----------



## jkath

"return" means you left...and sushi never left!

btw, sush - thanks - I posted on the avatar thread.

well, guys, thanks for the martini - I'm off for a bit - take care, and send some of those pancakes my way!


----------



## crewsk

I need some chocolate. Got any? I don't care what it is as long as it's rich & will go straight to my virtual hips!!


I'll pick up some vegies. What kinds do you want?


----------



## norgeskog

-DEADLY SUSHI- said:
			
		

> LOL! @ Jkath!
> 
> 
> Norg PLEASE!!!!!!!!!!!! That would be GREAT!!!!!! We need diversity! I cant WAIT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 
Coming right up, Sush, as soon as I can run to the nearby hills and collect the wild blueberries, probably will add some marionberries or blackberries.


----------



## tweedee

Do you serve steak and lobster?, If so I want the steak medium rare and an all green salad on the side with a margerita and extra limes.


----------



## jkath

*tap tap tap* (waits patiently while stomach growls) *tap tap tap* (checks watch) *TAP TAP TAP*

hellooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo?

I need to buy Sushi a "closed" sign!


----------



## mish

Never closed...how about this sign


----------



## mish

Crewsk, chocolate was missing  

Would you all settle for a cannoli?


----------



## Raine

or maybe?


----------



## thier1754

Norgeskog: You are being neglected.  Now, what was it you wanted?  I will cook it just for you.  Those slackers in the second dining room are falling down on the job. <<Looking superior and strutting off to the kitchen to put on an apron...>>


----------



## wasabi

> Would you all settle for a cannoli?



I'll have two, please.

______________________


----------



## crewsk

I'll take 2 dozen mish!! THANKS!!


----------



## mish

WooHoo the cannolis are going like hot cakes.


Wasabi & crewsk would you like a mocha to wash it down?


----------



## crewsk

Yes please!! Thanks again mish!


----------



## mish

You're welcome crewsk.


----------



## jkath

(quickly grabbing a cannoli off of crewsk's plate while she was chatting) 
mmmmmmmmm! Yum! I must have more....

I'd like to wash it down with a Darling Nikki.


----------



## Barbara L

-DEADLY SUSHI- said:
			
		

> What the heck is up with the site today???!!!! Its SLOOOOOOOOOOOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> I was thinking about uniforms for everyone working in the Cafe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What do you think!!!!????


I just saw Maidrite in his.  Very snazzy!  I think I will hold out for something a little less galactic!

 Barbara


----------



## jkath

It's better than this little mermaid get up that Sushi makes us front-room girls wear. It's kinda hard to walk in the skirt - more like wiggle....and the shells are chaffing me!


----------



## Barbara L

But I hear seafood sales are up!

 Barbara


----------



## jkath

hee hee hee hee hee hee!


(so long as they don't make me do water ballet, I'm good.)


----------



## Barbara L

I'd be sunk!  Literally!!

 Barbara


----------



## jkath

*click* turning off tv
*click* turning off lights
*ding, ding* little bell over door ringing as I close up for the night.
*click* locking door 

'night all.


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

*unlocking door* *turing on lights* *brewing coffee*


----------



## jkath

'morning!

I'll be in and out all day today, but thought I'd stop in for a quick 3 cups of coffee and a croissant....


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Hi cutie! Heres your coffee! We bought extra large mugs!


----------



## Alix

Mug? Did someone say mug? *trembling her way to the coffee bar* Pour me an extra large Maple coffee please. If theres anyone in the kitchen I could do with some toast and PB too please.


----------



## buckytom

(stumbling in behind alix),

could i get a hot pastrami and swiss on rye to go, side of steak fries, and some brown mustard to go please. i gotta run to the old ed sullivan studio to cover letterman tonight. everyone there is out sick. should be fun. i wonder who the guests are...


----------



## Alix

Think we're on our own bucky, wanna raid the fridge?


----------



## thier1754

Here, Bucky: hot juicy pastrami and swiss on rye, side of crispy hot steak fries, and some brown mustard.  Good luck on Letterman! Hot maple coffee for you, Alix, and a nine grain toast with peanut butter. Peel those eyes open! 

I'm off to work...See ya!


----------



## Alix

THANK YOU thier! Mmmmmmm...my favourite Jif!!


----------



## Maidrite

Oh I like to build log cabins in the north.... Er ah sorry may I have a cup of Mississippi-Mud or Big Joe and two tooth picks please ? I would also like a nice garden salad please !  and slip me two table spoons of Blue Cheese dressing. How is everyone?


----------



## wasabi

*Refill please and an order of banana pancakes.*


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

I want to put the coffee in the correct bins. *polishing the rails*


----------



## Bangbang

I am very hungry. Just surprise me.


----------



## Alix

*glug glug* Here you go wasabi, coffee and banana pancakes. What do you want with them? Sausage, bacon?


Maidrite, one green salad and *1* Tbsp of blue cheese salad dressing. Your wife will smack me if I give you too much.


----------



## Bangbang

How long does it take to get a meal here:!: Still waitin:!:


----------



## Alix

Whoops! Sorry Bang, I was in the back. How about some nice stew and a baguette of fresh bread?


----------



## Bangbang

That sounds good.


----------



## Barbara L

I'm just popping in for a quick lift before grading papers (report card grades due Friday).  Could I have your biggest glass of sweet Luzianne iced tea and a Hot Fudge Brownie Delight with 2 scoops French Vanilla ice cream?  I love this cafe!  For some reason I seem to be able to order anything I want and I don't gain weight or get kidney stones from it!  lol  That's my kind of place!

 Barbara


----------



## Maidrite

Chocolate pancakes with real strawberries and creamy whip topping and a Large Glass of 1% milk Please !


----------



## norgeskog

tweedee said:
			
		

> Do you serve steak and lobster?, If so I want the steak medium rare and an all green salad on the side with a margerita and extra limes.


 
Maybe we can get DampCharcoal to fire up the grill.  Bar keep is on the way.


----------



## Bangbang

I would like a pound of chicken salad to go please.


----------



## buckytom

i'm back, thanks for the pastrami and swiss on rye their. it was deelish.

there's a segment on letterman tonight called "guess the green puddle". they pick a tourist to guess what a puddle of green goo on 53rd street is made of. tonight was green rice pudding from the "hello deli". i would like some of that please...


----------



## norgeskog

thier1754 said:
			
		

> Norgeskog: You are being neglected. Now, what was it you wanted? I will cook it just for you. Those slackers in the second dining room are falling down on the job. <<Looking superior and strutting off to the kitchen to put on an apron...>>


 
thank you thier1754, I am glad SOMEONE noticed.  Now I forgot, surprise me with your culinary talents....look good in the old apron


----------



## Bangbang

Hey:!:  Anybody Workin Here! Hello:!:


----------



## Bangbang

Guess I will just help myself to the kitchen and get that chicken salad myself.


----------



## crewsk

Sorry Bang! I guess everyone has taken the night off. Oh, wait, they are all in the 2nd dining room in the massage chairs!

Here's that chicken salad for you though!


----------



## buckytom

i guess i'll have to make my own green rice pudding. or i could go upstairs and suck up what's left on the street after the show...


----------



## Bangbang

Thankyou sweetie. Nice legs.


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

DA rap bunnies! ---> http://www.grayace.com/dex/bunny.html


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Who left the coffeee maker on????!!!!!  ARRRGH! *making new coffee*


----------



## crewsk

Here's your green rice pudding bucky!

Thaknks Bang!

DS, that was just too darn cute!!


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

*moving bagels around with fork lift*


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

*looking at massage chairs* get up jkath!!


----------



## crewsk

I think she's asleep DS.:?


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

I  would LOVE some shashimi!


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Along with some green tea! Or non-MSG rice!


----------



## buckytom

sush, did you get your tongue pierced? shashimi?


----------



## Dove

I've had a headache all day but I think a large slice of Lemon or Coconut Cream pie would help.

Marge


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Nope.... no tounge trauma.  
*brewing tea*


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

AHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!    serving pie!


----------



## crewsk

DS darlin', can I get a shot of Jack pretty please?


----------



## crewsk

Hey, I'm lonely over here! Where's my JD?


----------



## Brooksy

Can I get a Schooner of New and a pound of prawns?

And a JD for the little lady suffering withdrawals over there.


----------



## crewsk

Thanks Brooksy!

**Singing..."There's a tear in my beer cause I'm cryin' for you dear...."**


----------



## crewsk

Here's your Schooner & prawns Brooksy!


----------



## Brooksy

No worries mate,
Must be pretty busy in the old kitchen   

Thanks for the song.


----------



## crewsk

Not a problem! Glad you liked it!


----------



## Brooksy

crewsk said:
			
		

> Here's your Schooner & prawns Brooksy!



Thanks Crewsk   
Crikey, the prawns are huge   

Beer's good too, nice & cold - very refreshing.  

If ya didn't have any Schooners, then a "Middie" would have done.  

(Schooner = 15 fl oz
Middie = 10 fl oz)


----------



## crewsk

Brooksy, I think we've got a little bit of eveything around here.


----------



## Brooksy

What did ya think of my Braised Lamb's Fry Crewsk? 

It really is worth a shot.


----------



## crewsk

It looks good! I'd like to try it but don't know when I'd ever get the chance. Plus I'd be the only one to eat it, hubby & the kids would run away!


----------



## thier1754

Just popping in from work...I'm gonna finish this British section or die trying.  Gotta pack up my violin and music and head out to a rehearsal. 

I have time to do a bit of waiting tables.  No short skirt and boots, however.  I've got on the starched pink cotton shirtwaist, little white triangular cap, hairnet, and a lovely poofy handkerchief pinned to my bosom...And sensible white ground-gripper shoes.  Now, what's up in the kitchen? Anything ready to go out?


----------



## Brooksy

crewsk said:
			
		

> It looks good! I'd like to try it but don't know when I'd ever get the chance. Plus I'd be the only one to eat it, hubby & the kids would run away!



There's plenty of gravy , bacon & onions to put on toast, as I did. The fries put a beautiful flavour through the gravy.

Ok, I gotta go flying, beaut weather, cloudless sky, nil wind, 30degC & MDW in Sydney for the day.

Gotta go CU'll later.  

Godd luck in the cafe.


----------



## crewsk

See ya later Brooksy! Have a great day!!


----------



## middie

hi guys. it's been a long day at work. can i get a sald with bacon and chicken with ranch dressing please? btw ds i loved that link with the easter bunny


----------



## thier1754

Greenery with oinkers and a buck buck with cheese for the little lady at table 3!! And step on it!!


----------



## thier1754

Guitarist called in sick...No rehearsal tonight.  Life is good.


----------



## crewsk

Here's your salad middie! Can you & Their take over? I gotta head on out.


----------



## middie

ahhh so good thanks crewsk. yeah i'll be here a few anyway.


----------



## thier1754

Order to Middie at table 3 -- Enjoy, dear! You let ol' Marge know if you need anything else!  I'll be back to check on you. 

_Puff puff_... Looks like I'm cooking AND serving.  Geez... _Puff puff... _<<Putting some fresh grounds in the coffee pot, emptying the bacon fat into the can and putting away the bleu cheese dressing.>> Guess I'd better start some muffins and cinnamon rolls for tomorrow morning. :-| 

Bye, Crewsk! Have a good night.


----------



## middie

their i can help you out a bit. i'll start with the dishes.


----------



## middie

oh do you mind if i turn on a radio? for some reason i must have music on when i'm cleaning.


----------



## thier1754

Great, Middie.  I hate doing dishes.  It ruins my manicure.  It took me a long time to grow these lovely red nails. I'll wipe down the tables and write the menu on the board for tomorrow.


----------



## middie

hahaha. the only way i can have nails is if i buy them, so dishes though i hate doing them are no problem for me.


----------



## thier1754

Actually, Marge the Waitress has the long red nails.  Peggy (thier1754) can't grow them because I play music all the time and they get in the way.


----------



## thier1754

The music is fine while you work.  As long as it's not heavy metal...


----------



## middie

um..... in that case i better put on my headphones


----------



## SierraCook

middie, I will help you with the dishes. I keep my nails short. Don't worry about the headphones I like to listen to music while I work and heavy metal is OK. Do you have any Metallica?


----------



## middie

sure do but at the moment it's godsmack and motley crue. that okay?


----------



## middie

oh i also have ozzy ratt and 2 songs by pantera


----------



## thier1754

Two of my three sons love Metallica, so I'm used to that.  It's that new stuff where they just scream with no recognizable lyrics that I can't manage...


----------



## middie

thier i don't like music where i can't understand the words either lol


----------



## SierraCook

middie said:
			
		

> sure do but at the moment it's godsmack and motley crue. that okay?


 
"Works for me" as I roll up my sleeves to wash the stacks and stacks of plates.


----------



## middie

good. i'll turn it up so you can hear it. i'll try to keep it low so that their can't hear it though.


----------



## thier1754

Don't worry about me! I'm used to Motley Crue, etc.  My older boys grew up in the 70's and 80's. I'll even listen to Guns and Roses...8)


----------



## middie

ooh their then we'll get along great. i listen to all the "hair bands" still to this day. i never outgrew them lol


----------



## SierraCook

Motley Crue is also one of my favorites. Crank 'er up, Middie!!8)


----------



## middie

turning it up... You just got to scream and shout tear that sucker down you just gotta say hey. primal scream and shout...

oh if my singing annoys you just smack me


----------



## SierraCook

I hope none of the customers are offended by our choice and loudness of our music.  Oh, well we could invite them to join us.


----------



## thier1754

Man...Little Middie and the Primal Scream!! I didn't know you had it in you!! 

...Loaded like a freight train
Flyin' like an airplane
Feelin' like a space brain...


----------



## middie

last i checked there were no customers except jkath who's still snoozing in one of the message chairs. k sierra i'm going to start cleaning the floor so stay on that side of the kitchen for now.


----------



## SierraCook

Don't forget to put out the "Slippery when Wet" sign. I have finished with the plates. Now I am going to start on the pots and pans. Whew!! This pile is huge!!


----------



## thier1754

Gotta go practice...I'm all energized now after a little head banging.  See you two later!


----------



## middie

slippery when wet... hmmm instead of the sign think we can put jon bon jovi there instead???? it's a thought


----------



## SierraCook

I knew you would catch that.  Sure, a little Bon Jovi in the kitchen why not?


----------



## middie

now THAT works for me lmao


----------



## SierraCook

thier1754 said:
			
		

> Gotta go practice...I'm all energized now after a little head banging. See you two later!


 
Bye, Peggy.  Have a good night.


----------



## middie

goodnight their


----------



## SierraCook

middie, I have finished washing the dishes.  So, I am going to make a big platter of chocolate chip cookies for everyone.  Do you want the traditional or white chocolate with macadamia nuts?


----------



## middie

hmmm. i'd say white but why noth both??


----------



## SierraCook

Ok, luckily we have two giant mixers in this kitchen.  Where is the flour?


----------



## middie

i'd say it's in that bag marked flour that's behind you


----------



## SierraCook

I found the flour and the first batch is almost done.


----------



## middie

man does those ovens bake quick !!! and they smell so great. okay my tummy's growling now


----------



## SierraCook

I know this equipment so high tech that I am having trouble keeping up with it. Almost done with the second batch. Then how about a large glass of ice cold milk to drink with the cookies?


----------



## middie

oooooooooh that would be so great. i'll go get it. you want some? i'll get a glass for you too.


----------



## SierraCook

Please middie, I would enjoy a glass.  Cookies are done. Hanging up my apron. I will leave the platter on the counter for everyone to enjoy. :grin:


----------



## middie

okay sierra. here's a big glass for you. i hope someone comes in soon cause i have to be getting my butt into bed soon lol


----------



## SierraCook

Me, too!! How about if we enjoy our cookies and milk and leave the keys on the counter for the next person?


----------



## SierraCook

Middie and I are done for the night.  If anyone needs anything please help yourself.  We have left our CD's on the counter for anyone to borrow.


----------



## middie

sounds good to me sierra.


----------



## middie

goodnight sierra


----------



## SierraCook

Thanks for all your help with my cookies, middie.  It was fun.  See you tomorrow.  

SC


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Stumbling into cafe. Im drunk....... *going into 2nd diningroom* *sitting in massage chair* *passing out*


----------



## SierraCook

Covering Sushi with a blanket.  Hopefully, he won't feel too bad in the morning.  ;-)


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Arrrgghhhh.... my head. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Thanks for the blanket Sierra.  I had a friend over and I over did it.  *eatting pasta*


----------



## PA Baker

Sushi, you get back in that massage chair, and put this warm rag over your forehead.  Take these two asprin with this big glass of OJ and I'm going to go back in the kitchen and brew you a nice strong pot of coffee and make you something bland to eat.  A bagle with cinnamon sugar and butter sound OK?


----------



## middie

my pleasure sierra. i'm going to go into the kitchen and get sush some black coffee. i think i have some aspirin i can give him too. be right back.


----------



## PA Baker

Careful, middie--we better not over-medicate him!  I just gave him a couple asprin.    Could you take this bagle out to him?  I'm hoping it's bland enough it makes him feel better.


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Thanks PA. The bagel and OJ hit the spot.


----------



## middie

*yelling from kitchen*... okay no aspirin !!!

bagel coming up!!! *driving crane into dining room to deliver one plain bagel and a huge mug of coffee*


----------



## PA Baker

You're welcome sweetie.  You need anything else right now?


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Thats quite the bagel!  
Did they fix the washrooms yet?


----------



## PA Baker

They sure did--you slept through all of the work last night!


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Ohhhh good! *running to washroom*


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Im going back to sleep.


----------



## middie

night sush. should i put more coffee on? dumb question wasn't it? lol


----------



## PA Baker

Middie, you can put some coffee on for me if you don't mind.  Here it is 11 AM and I still feel like I'm in a fog!


----------



## middie

pa not a problem. would you like some toast or something?


----------



## PA Baker

Actually some multi-grain toast with butter and marmalade sounds fantastic!  Thanks!


----------



## middie

here's your toast pa. enjoy !!


----------



## PA Baker

Thanks, middie, it's wonderful and just what I needed--you're a dear!


----------



## middie

you're welcome. glad you like it


----------



## PA Baker

The cobwebs are finally clearing.  Is there anything I can get you middie, or anything that needs to be done before the lunch rush?


----------



## middie

um maybe just tidy up in the dining rooms. sierra and i cleaned the kitchen last night. i'm heading into the kitchen to get something to drink so i'll get something to eat since i'm up.


----------



## PA Baker

No problem!

The kitchen looked fabulous this morning, by the way!


----------



## jkath

(growling) good morning.

I am sick. It doesn't sound like I swallowed a frog- sounds like I swallowed the whole marsh of 'em.

Hey - how come Jon Bon Jovi is here? Middie? Do you have something to do with that?

and sleeping in the massage chair was nice, but I'll take some cold/cough medicine with a bagel and a HUGE mug of coffee, please.....


----------



## jkath

(shuffling feet slowly, blanket over head) fine. I'll go get my coffee. Wait! Hey, Jon - can I have some coffee while you're in the kitchen?


<singing from kitchen..."ohhhhhhhh we're halfway there....">

(He brings in coffee)

thanks, Jon. You can go home now.

See you all later - I've got a yearbook to work on. It's due to be sent to Missouri on Tuesday. I'll check in later when my stomach growls and my medicine wears off.


----------



## crewsk

No Jon, you can't go home yet!!!! I need a few words with you in the um... storage room...yeah, that's it! 

Can I get a couple dozen strawberries & some whipped cream please?;-)


----------



## Maidrite

Here you go crewsk  strawberries are fresh pick'em myself Topping is left over from last night.  Anyone want a piece of key lime pie its here on the counter.  I for one am having Blueberry waffles with fresh strawberries and left over creamy whipped topping. And a Large cup of Mississippi Mud, also Large glass of milk I am a growing Boy LOL !


----------



## jkath

<<BANGING ON DOOR>>

Crewsk? are you still in there? It's been over an hour!

looks like it's just me again...
(brewing yet another pot of coffee)

I'll put the foccacia bread in the oven if someone will take it out


----------



## PA Baker

There was a huge delay in your order, crewsk--sorry.  I guess sush is still sleeping off his hangover!  Here are the strawberries and whipped cream--hopefully Jon hasn't left yet!


----------



## jkath

I'll be back soon - must dash out to get more medicine - can someone please take out the foccacia?

oh - and there's an order for buckytom on the frige - seems his birds need some gourmet bird food.


----------



## Maidrite

OK Buckytom heres your order and everythings out and in its place. I am out of here and Beaming up to the Enterprize Opps you all never heard that.   one to beam up ENERgize!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!............


----------



## crewsk

Thanks for the strawberries Maidrite & PA!!  

That foccacia smells great!!


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

I dont think the massage chair was a good idea. My stomach is REALLLLLLLY touchy. Can someone get me a ginger beer? Not that fake crap either. I need the real stuff. And maybe some unsalted crackers. *going back in 2nd dining room and laying on couch*


----------



## crewsk

I'm on my way out so I'll grab it for you DS!


Here ya go 1 real ginger beer(though I think ginger ale would be better for you right now) & unsalted crackers.


----------



## middie

[/QUOTE]Hey - how come Jon Bon Jovi is here? Middie? Do you have something to do with that?

me????? have anything to do with that???? of course i did !!!


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Ginger beer and ginger ale are the same thing sweetie. They both have no alcohol. ;-)


----------



## middie

crewsk i really hate to leave you but i have to get to my other job. can you handle it?


----------



## PA Baker

I'm around for a bit, too, so I can help take over.

Have a good evening at work, Middie!


----------



## Bangbang

Here are some Tums Crewsk.


----------



## Alix

Hi folks! Sorry I have been gone so long! I can pinch hit too. I was off yelling at that darned bathroom contractor!  I brought some fresh baguettes with me and stopped for some lox on the way in. Thought I would whip up a little stew for the dinner crowd. 

Any coffee on? And did I hear something about cookies?

*banging on storage room door* CREWSK!! You're supposed to SHARE your toys!


----------



## mudbug

*stuffing shirt in pants*  Hi, y'all.  I've got to go to work aGAIN in about an hour and I need to eat.  I would like a nice juicy ribeye and a baked potato with butter and sour cream on the side.  I'll have a wee glass of red while I'm waiting for the food.  Medium on that steak, pleez.


----------



## Alix

Hey mud! Merlot or cab? I'll go fire up the grill. Have some fresh bread while you wait. *placing basket of still steaming slices on table, with pot of whipped butter beside it*


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Awwww dont talk about alcohol. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*running to washroom*


----------



## mudbug

merlot, please.  thanks for da bread, Alix.  Smells heavenly.  In fact, skip the potato.  I'll just pig out on this bread here.


I still want the steak.


----------



## Alix

Hey, DS is up. Hope that bathroom got fixed!


----------



## PA Baker

Alix, I just whipped up a batch of my famous chocolate cherry chunk cookies.  You want some with a cup of coffee?


----------



## mudbug

PA, I'll take some with me for my "dinner" break later.  God, I hate this schedule.


----------



## PA Baker

Here's a goodie bag for you, mud.  Have a good evening!  Hope you're doing OK with all this running around.


----------



## Alix

One medium ribeye, baked potato with all the trimmings (you need carbs mudbug you're wasting away with all that working) and a lovely Merlot!

I'm packing you a little doggie bag of those treats mudbug and a thermos of coffee too. Just in case you need a pick me up later.


----------



## mudbug

Boy, it's nice to be taken care of like that.  This joint rocks!

I'll try to crawl back tonight and sweep the floor or something (if Sushi isn't still lying on it) to do my bit.


----------



## Alix

Hey PA, hows the day going? I would love some chocolate cherry chunk cookies with my coffee. I just put a lemon poppyseed cake in the oven too. Man I am going to be waddling out of this place!


----------



## PA Baker

We can eat all we want--virtual food has no fat or calories!

Here are those cookies.  I can't wait to try a slice of your cake--I love lemon poppyseed anything!

I think a nice caramel souffle will be the dessert special for this evening.


----------



## mudbug

PA, puleeeeeze hide a dab of that caramel souffle next to the broom!!!


----------



## Alix

Well I tell you...my virtual butt is not going to fit in my virtual pants pretty soon! 

That caramel stuff sounds yum to me too. 

Hey Sushi. The cafe seems pretty quiet in here the last couple of days. I think we need a celebrity visit or some other stuff to spice things up. *Crewsk! you still in there with Bon Jovi?* Those massage chairs are great but they aren't bringing in the traffic.

I say we get the Rock in to sign...mugs or something. Ya....mugs! Thats it!


----------



## Bangbang

I could bring my buddy John Sinclair(Manager of MC5 and legendary activist) in to do a gig.

http://www.wwoz.org/volunteers/dj_john_sinclair.html


----------



## pdswife

celery.   It's all I'm allowing myself to eat after four days of  "world famous BUFFET" food in Vegas.....lol

And a glass of ice water Pretty please with sugar on top!


----------



## crewsk

-DEADLY SUSHI- said:
			
		

> Ginger beer and ginger ale are the same thing sweetie. They both have no alcohol. ;-)


 
Oh, I didn't know that!


----------



## middie

Alix did you say something about The Rock????? *perk perk*. Jon Bon Jovi who???? Hey I'm kind of beat. Can I get a bowl of chili? Then I can help out for a few if needed.


----------



## crewsk

Alix said:
			
		

> *Crewsk! you still in there with Bon Jovi?*


 

Nope, I let him go a few hours ago. 

Can I get a hot fudge cake with extra cherries & hot fudge? I need something to make me smile for a little while.


----------



## middie

Nope, I let him go a few hours ago. 
awww man what did you go and do that for??????? he would have worked until The Rock got here lmao


----------



## crewsk

Sorry middie! He was tired!!


----------



## middie

but but but... the message chairs!!! he could have snoozed in one of them !


----------



## crewsk

**sniff, sniff** What's that I smell middie? Could it be pie?!?!?


----------



## jkath

(*sniffle sniffle*) I'b still sick..ugh. By dose is plugged.

Hey, when sushi comes out of his coma, tell him that "dub-ya's" daughter Barbara came in a few minutes ago to visit, but she couldn't find him. I think she came in just after Shania was looking for him.


I need some cocoa. and warm fresh bread with butter. and maybe some honey on it. and a blanket.


----------



## middie

crewsk said:
			
		

> **sniff, sniff** What's that I smell middie? Could it be pie?!?!?


roflmao maybe it's *the people's strudel* ?????


----------



## jkath

(climbing over to massage chairs...blanket over head again) 'night 'night....I'll get my cocoa in the morning....


*sleeping*


----------



## middie

okay jkath y ou poor thing. here's your cocoa toast with honey and a nice warm cozy blanket.


----------



## middie

or maybe not... crewsk want some cocoa and toast?


----------



## crewsk

Sure I'll take it. It's raining & cold here so hot cocoa would be perfect!


Awww....jkath is sleeping like a baby! **whispering, I hope you feel better soon.**


----------



## middie

here you go crewsk. need anything else?


----------



## middie

grabbing myslef a blanket and getting a chair next to jkath. just a little cat-nap. night night.


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

> "dub-ya's" daughter Barbara came in a few minutes ago to visit, but she couldn't find him.


  If that was TRUE....... be still my beating heart!

Alix...... what can I say about the traffic? We have had 700 posts in the last 6 days. Maybe they came in to try it out and they just dont like it.  
Have any marketing ideas???


----------



## Magia

A prawn ceviche and a Caipirinha to wash it down, please!
Oh!, and don't forget to bring me my crackers and a sliced lemon  :p 

Cool place you've got here!


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

ANNNNNNNND....................






And heres your crackers and sliced lemon! Enjoy!!!!!;-)


----------



## Magia

Thanks... Some Chef we have here!

I suppose it wouldn't be too much to ask for buñuelos, for dessert, you know... ;-)

I'm posting  the Ceviche recipe on the Ethnic food section.  Just in case anyone is interested.


----------



## buckytom

i'm back. 

thanks magia, gonna check out the ceviche recipe asap. looking around for a recipe i think i can handle.

my foodie mentor died a coupla years ago, and i still had so many questions for him, one of which was how did he make his ceviche. been wanting to duplicate it.

thanks for the bird food jkath! louie and beethoven loved it. louie said it was really f*&^kin' good.

anyone hungry?


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Im going to sleep folks. I hope someone can help for the night shift!


----------



## buckytom

i can cover  'till the midnight shift comes in sush. btw, great place you have here. the free valet parking was a nice touch too. i have a few nephews that need jobs, capisce?  

also, who takes care of your carting/waste management. i might just have a deal for you...


----------



## SierraCook

bucky, I have a craving for a piece of chocolate cake and a tall glass of milk.  Can you help me?


----------



## buckytom

here ya go sc, 7 layers, "big as your head" slice o' cake, and milk chilled to just about crystallization.

oops, gotta run (tossing keys to sc).
few things to take care of before the sandman arrives...


----------



## SierraCook

Thanks for the cake, BT.  The milk temp. is a bone chilling cold, just perfect.


----------



## middie

blink blink. yawwwwwwwwwwwn streeeeeeeetch. wow i didn't mean to sleep til morning !!!  . guess i better get into the kitchen and start brewing some coffee. fry me up some bacon and scramble eggs for my breakfast. just yell into the kitchen if you want something


----------



## crewsk

Middie will you grab me a cup of coffee too please? I can't seem to wake up today.


----------



## middie

no problem cresk. want a splash of bailey's in it?


----------



## crewsk

Sure, why not! Thanks!!


----------



## middie

i'm on it. be back in about 1 minute


----------



## middie

here you go crewsk. one big mug of coffee with a few splashes of bailey's. with as drowsy as you look i thought you could use 3 instead of 1 lol.


----------



## crewsk

Ahhh...thanks, I needed that!


----------



## middie

you're most welcome. need anything else?


----------



## buckytom

'mornin ladies. happy st. patty's day to ya. i brought a sign for sush to put over the door. anyone have a nail and a hammer?
see, it says "cead mile failte", with a harp and a shamrock.

ok, i'm gonna man the griddle for a bit, the special this morning is a full irish breakfast. gotta write this on the sign board out front.

3 fried eggs (or any style)
white and black pudding
bangers and bacon
baked herb topped whole tomatoes
boxtie
home fries
brown bread, muffins, and your choice of toast
yogurt topped with flax seeds and fresh fruit
tea


----------



## middie

good morning bucky. happy st. patty's day to you. forget my eggs and bacon. i want what you're making lol. oooh reminds me i have to call my dad and see when he'll be home. he made me some potato soup again *yummmmmmmm*


----------



## middie

oh yes i'll brb with a hammer and nails


----------



## buckytom

i think i remember you've mentioned that soup before. ever post the recipe. i love potato soups.


----------



## middie

here's the hammer and nails. so what's that sign say? i'm guessing it's gaelic for "welcome"? or close to? nope buck no recipe  . he makes it and when he does he gives me a bunch of it. i'll see if i can get it from him though.


----------



## buckytom

"cead mile failte" means a hundred thousand welcomes.


tell him that i will get him backstage at the letterman show as a trade for the recipe.

(hammering in nail, widening thumb. ouch!!!!!)
there we go.

hmmm, i could use a breakfast guinness...


----------



## middie

lol. i don't know if that will work but i can try. hey my mom loves dave. maybe she'll trade her chili recipe to get backstage lol. she loved it when he would call meg across the street. i think that was when he was in the other stidio though.a hundred thousand welcomes... that's a big arse welcome lol. my dad is half irish half polish but they never spoke gaelic or did any of the st. patty's day things. i feel left out of  my heritage lol. well ONE of them anyway. 

be right out with your guiness sir.


----------



## middie

here's your guiness bucky. think you can take over for me? i have that "domestic" stuff i have to do today. eck. so you have a good one. and kiss the baby for me lol.


----------



## buckytom

thanks middie, gulp. ahhhhhh, nice fresh guinness, just inspected by the rep from st. james' gate.

have a good day, will give ryan a hug for you when i get home.


----------



## PA Baker

I'm here--just running late today!  Middie I'd be happy to take over for you.  Anything inparticular I need to do first?  If not, I think I'm going to make a batch of ginger scones.

Bucky--happy St. Patty's Day!  I see you've started celebrating already!


----------



## mish

buckytom said:
			
		

> i'm back, thanks for the pastrami and swiss on rye their. it was deelish.
> 
> there's a segment on letterman tonight called "guess the green puddle". they pick a tourist to guess what a puddle of green goo on 53rd street is made of. tonight was green rice pudding from the "hello deli". i would like some of that please...


 
BT, I'd guess it was:

a. leftover prop from the Will It Float? segment 
b. the CBS Commissary (sp?) Special of the Day
c. If it's on 53rd street (guessing), you don't want to know. Walk around it, or put up yellow police crime scene tape.


----------



## buckytom

happy st. pat's pab and mish!!!!


lol mish, i think i saw the cooks from the cbs commisary come out after that segment and scoop it up for the dinner rush...


----------



## mish

buckytom said:
			
		

> happy st. pat's pab and mish!!!!
> 
> 
> lol mish, i think i saw the cooks from the cbs commisary come out after that segment and scoop it up for the dinner rush...


 
Happy Happy to you too, BT.

Now I know why the commisary here has a Green Room.   Send us some for Leno.


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

*comming back from shopping* Hey nice sign Bucky!!!!! Thanks!!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Ok...... they didnt have any green food coloring left.  BUUUUUUT........ I went across the street and got a great bulk deal..... on ahhhhhhhh..... GREEN underware. :roll: Specifically 184 pairs. Hey.... they are 100% cotton AND 100% silk!!!!!!! Wait.... that doesnt seem right.
Anyhew, I WAS able to pick up 70 pounds of potatos.... 50 pounds of cabbage and 50 pounds of corned beef! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Plus I snagged these 3 foot foam shamrocks that we can pin on our shirts!


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

ohhh yeah..... Im not too good at cooking this stuff... minus the potatos. Anyone good at whipping this up?


----------



## crewsk

I only cook baked cabbage. I can do that if you want me to. 

Hey bucky, is there any of that Irish breakfast left? If so may I have it?


----------



## Maidrite

Barbara is making Corned beef and Cabbage tonight,  So we will be eating a wee bit of that and maybe some Irish Coffee.  I see you no green, Heres a little pinch for you.   Have a Nice Day


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Thanks for the pinch Maidrite!  Crewsk..... that sounds great! Now who could make the corned beef???


----------



## Maidrite

Barbara will she will be making some anyway I will let her know to put more in


----------



## crewsk

**quatering heads of cabbage, laying each quarter on foil, sprinkling with salt & pepper, dotting liberaly with butter, wrapping foil around cabbage, sliding in oven**

OK, the cabbage is in the oven. Is there anything else I can do after I clean up my mess?


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Well Barbara L better show up to the Cafe soon! I hear this takes along time to make it right! Elf...... you there????? You know how to make this stuff right?!


----------



## crewsk

Hey DS, this 3 foot shamrock is gettin' in my way!!:p


----------



## buckytom

crewsk, i thought you'd want some breakfast, so i made you a plate and wrapped it up. ya just have to fry the eggs.


hey, where'd you guys get those shamrocks.
(sush, this underwear you gave me turned my nether regions green  )


----------



## crewsk

Thanks bucky I appriciate it!! 

Hey, where's my green undies? I didn't get any!:-(


----------



## buckytom

sush is putting them up for sale on ebay crewsk. he said they were yours, and bang bid $10,000.


----------



## crewsk

ROFLMAO!!!! I just bid $20,000 so I could get them back!! My bum is getting cold in this mini skirt!

Speaking of ebay, have any of you heard about the mother selling the monster in her daughters bedroom? Her daughter wouldn't sleep in her room because she said there was a monster in there & the mother told her they would catch it & sell it on ebay. I need to go on there & see if I can find it.


----------



## middie

a monster.... who the heck would bid on a non-existant monster???? anything for a buck i tell ya.


----------



## buckytom

oooh, a monster? how much?????


----------



## crewsk

I don't know. I'm trying to find it but I don't know what to look under. I guess I can try a search on "momsters".


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Yeah.... this 3 ft shamrock is in my way too. :? But if we have a mosh pit tonight it will become might handy!  

No Bucky I did NOT put any underwear on sale on Ebay!  

I got green boxers, briefs and womens styles! They say they a 100% cotton AND 100% silk! So thats 200% of material. I spared NO expense... and they were on SALE!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Sorry about the colors running on Bucky. But thats just part of the fun!!!!!!!!!! You could say its a plant....... nevermind!


----------



## crewsk

Apparently the monster item has been removed. I found a link to it but it says Invalid Item. Oh well, I tried! 
Well then where are mine DS? 

I'm having to really bite my tounge on that last comment DS!


----------



## crewsk

Can someone please take the cabbage out of the oven? It should be fork tender when it's done. I have to go start supper for my family. Talk to y'all later!!


----------



## middie

crewsk i'll go check on it. i have a few more before i have to go myself.


----------



## middie

okay cabbage is done guys. i'll leave it on the counter wrapped in foil so it stays warm for whoever wants any. i'll be back in a couple hours to see if i can help out around here


----------



## Dove

Crewsk, How long do we cook the cabbage and what temp. did you say to bake it?

I can take the night shift over the week end if anyone else wants time off. I always liked the 10 -6 shift when I worked at the Steak House in San Diego. 
Marge


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Dove..... did anyone make the corned beef?

Dove can you make it? Its about 50 pounds.

Pinning foam shamrock on Dove and Middie.


----------



## Barbara L

Corned beef, cabbage, potatoes, carrots, and onions, coming up!

 Barbara


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Thanks Barbara!!!   Maidrite said you were coming but I didnt see your message. I feel bad. Sorry Maidrite! :-( 

*giving Barbara BIG hug and pinning on giant foam shamrock to her blouse*


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Anyone see Ronjohn??


----------



## Dove

Thanks for cooking the Corned Beef..That's pretty heavy for me DS. Back problems..I'll take care of the waitressing.. and someone else can do the kitchen..Tips are great here..


----------



## Alix

Hi all. I had to work today and I am BEAT! Do we have any of those massage chairs with the footie thing attached? I just have about 5 minutes to rest with a cuppa and something sweet before I have to hit the ground running and drive the munchkins to their various lessons. 

Hey middie...did the Rock show up? I called his agent and they told me he would be here Friday...oh wait...its Thursday. Sheesh! I need that massage worse than I thought! On my BRAIN!


----------



## norgeskog

buckytom said:
			
		

> 'mornin ladies. happy st. patty's day to ya. i brought a sign for sush to put over the door. anyone have a nail and a hammer?
> see, it says "cead mile failte", with a harp and a shamrock.
> 
> 3 fried eggs (or any style)
> white and black pudding
> bangers and bacon
> baked herb topped whole tomatoes
> boxtie
> home fries
> brown bread, muffins, and your choice of toast
> yogurt topped with flax seeds and fresh fruit
> tea


 
Buck, my order is in green, however, I MUST have coffee.  I have a rather bad attitude in the morning if I do not have my coffee, strong and black.  Your menu sounds great.  What is white and black pudding???  vanilla and chocolate??


----------



## Barbara L

Dove said:
			
		

> Thanks for cooking the Corned Beef..That's pretty heavy for me DS. Back problems..I'll take care of the waitressing.. and someone else can do the kitchen..Tips are great here..


Any time Marge.  You look cuter in that waitress uniform anyway!  

 Barbara


----------



## Dove

Do you think I should serve wearing my roller skates? My dance skates are in the garage..(since the "50's) I know trhe skating outfits wouldn't fit now but I bet I could still skate... LOL  do we have workman's comp.?


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Yes! Rollerskates!!!!   

I will have a corned beef sandwich WITH potatos and cabbage. And a tall cold glass of Green River!


----------



## pdswife

I'm starving!!!!    
Everything sounds great right now.  
Can I have a burger with swiss cheese and some seasoned fries and a large vanilla milk shake.  Please.


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Comming right up PDS!!!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





*pinning 3ft foam shamrock on PDS*


----------



## pdswife

Thanks Sushi!


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

TAAA DAAAAAAA! Here you go! Happy St Pattys Day!!!!


----------



## pdswife

slurp slurp slurp!  Oh yummy!   Those mushrooms that you added really made it GrEaT!  

Hey, I have some of PA Bakers Coffee Crème Brulee's  in the oven if any one is hungry!  They are to die for!


----------



## middie

Alix said:
			
		

> Hi all. I had to work today and I am BEAT! Do we have any of those massage chairs with the footie thing attached? I just have about 5 minutes to rest with a cuppa and something sweet before I have to hit the ground running and drive the munchkins to their various lessons.
> 
> Hey middie...did the Rock show up? I called his agent and they told me he would be here Friday...oh wait...its Thursday. Sheesh! I need that massage worse than I thought! On my BRAIN!


 
nooooo alix he's not here yet  . friday won't be here soon enough *pouting stomping feet with crossed arms and bottom lip sticking out*
ummm sush this shamrock is bigger than me. is it supposed to be like that??? lol


----------



## middie

i think i'm going to get a warm blanket and curl up in a message chair. just leave me here till the morning.

night everyone.


----------



## Alix

middie, are you planning on being here to greet the Rock when he arrives? *hey! this is my chair! Get your own middie!!*


----------



## middie

you know it alix lmao. i better get to sleep so i look bright eyed, bushy tailed, and downright gorgeous when he gets here  ... alix please can i have this chair tonight it's closest to the door. and if i sleep infront of the door everyone will fall over me


----------



## Alix

*picking up clothes, putting on socks, grabbing blanket and grumping over to the next chair* OK middie but you better SHARE! Crewsk was downright greedy about Bon Jovi.  I never did get my tea. I think I am headed for bed now, I'll just grab a quick shot of Amarula and then I'm off.


----------



## middie

okay i'll share. you can have him next year when i'm done lol. i'm off to bed too (again). goodnight.


----------



## lindatooo

Ok I got the garbage out - put my stint in at the hospital - DH won't get in before 1:00 am pdt - now can I get some comfort food here??????

What DO you mean the massage chairs and attendants aren't here yet? *pouting big time*

Ok - can I get a sloppy joe - heavy on the slop?


----------



## Alix

*zzzzzzzz...wha???* Hey lindatooo, some sloppy joe stuff in the fridge under the gouda cheese. Help yourself. Buns are fresh baked from this morning. Theres another massage chair in the next room...zzzzzzzzzzz!


----------



## lindatooo

Ahhhh thanx Alix!!!!   I'll feel much less grouchy soon!


hugs

2


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Ohhhhhhhhh LADIES......... I have great news!!!!! *getting forklift* *going outside* *coming back in*

The Rock is HERE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Been waiting hours for this!






*giving rock a pen and cup of coffee*


----------



## middie

sush... you're NOT funny  . okay yes you are


----------



## Alix

Um...middie? Bad news. Turns out I called the wrong agent. The guy showing up today is called Laroque. Plays for some team. I think they said hockey (whats that?) Oops. Sorry about that folks. See what happens when you don't have enough coffee in your system?

*pouring a cup of the good stuff and wandering into kitchen to raid fridge*


----------



## crewsk

Hello! Is anyone here? I'm going in the kitchen to fry up some bacon, anyone want some? I think I'm going to have a bacon egg & cheese biscuit.


----------



## middie

Alix said:
			
		

> Um...middie? Bad news. Turns out I called the wrong agent. The guy showing up today is called Laroque. Plays for some team. I think they said hockey (whats that?) Oops. Sorry about that folks. See what happens when you don't have enough coffee in your system?
> 
> *pouring a cup of the good stuff and wandering into kitchen to raid fridge*


um alix then can you call the right guy please???? cresk can you get me some oj while you're in there? jkath gave me her cold that meanie poo poo head


----------



## crewsk

Fresh oj is on it's way middie!

Oh, BTW, can someone please move that rock from out of in front of the door. I almost broke my neck comming in this morning!! 

OK, here's your juice middie. I hope you get to feeling better soon!


----------



## middie

thank you crewsk. you're a gem.


----------



## middie

crud we have to wait for sush to find out where he hid the forklift to  move that rock.


----------



## crewsk

You're welcome middie! And thanks!


Hey, if we find the forklift & DS took the keys, I can hotwire it!!


----------



## middie

crewsk said:
			
		

> You're welcome middie! And thanks!
> 
> 
> Hey, if we find the forklift & DS took the keys, I can hotwire it!!


looking like you might have to crewsk lol. i won't tell if you don't tell !!


----------



## crewsk

My lips shall stay sealed!


----------



## mish

middie said:
			
		

> that meanie poo poo head


 
   Meanie poo poo head? LMAO. (Never heard that one before.) Better get Middie some coffee QUICK. Don't wanna be on her meanie poo poo head list.


----------



## middie

mish... now you HAVE heard it


----------



## mish

Here Middie. Will a cupcake help?


----------



## middie

mish it might thank you. i blame it on the cold medicine and genetics lol.


----------



## mish

Here's one for crewsk too. The gals around here seem to be doing all the work.


[


[/QUOTE]


----------



## crewsk

Awww...how sweet!! Thank you very much mish!! 

Guess what middie?!?! I found the forklift!!! YAY!!!


----------



## jkath

grrrrrrrrrr.......still............sick...........I am not a meanie poo poo  head. I was just sharing like my mama taught me 

I know this cold medicine makes me loopy, but think I just saw the Rock rollerskating with Marge, with a shamrock pinned to his head......could it be?

well, off to wake up the kids. I'll see you later - and I'd like someone to make me a chocolate volcano cake with vanilla sauce, please.


----------



## middie

lol crewsk. hot wiring it?  . if you'll excuse me i think i'm going to lay back down. not feeling good and i woke up at 3:30 coughing and sneezing and i'm tired. i'll be back later.


----------



## mish

Since the gals are doing all the serving...I've hired a waiter for a Fiday night get-together.


----------



## crewsk

I'm working on the chocolate volcano cake & vanilla sauce for you jkath!

Middie, I'm trying to hot wire it but it looks like DS has changed the colors of all the wires!!

Get some rest middie & I hope you'll feel better when you get up.


----------



## crewsk

Hey mish, when he gets done at the cafe can you send him on over to my house? I need someone to wait on me for a while!


----------



## mish

You got it crewsk. Here's our second waiter for tonight's DC party. Everyone is welcome. Dig in whenever you like. The party's on me.


----------



## lindatooo

The wait-staff (feeling very pc this morning) are too cute!  

I'll join ya with the Sausage Biscuit please?  

DS this cafe is the best idea!  Thank you!!!!!

2


----------



## crewsk

Linda, you got it! 1 sausage biscuit comming up!!

Mish, I'm afraid that if that lobster brought food to me I'd be too tempted to eat it!!


----------



## lindatooo

Crewsk!  Don't frighten the wait-staff!  Remember they are alone with your food!


----------



## lindatooo

Oh and thanks for the yummy biscuit!  Gives me the strength to type a little bit longer!


----------



## crewsk

LMAO!! I'll try to remember that!! 

I'm glad you like it!! 

OK, I gatta go for a little while but I'll be back in an hour or so.


----------



## Maidrite

I am hungry how about a BLT extra tomatoes please ! Large 1% glass of milk please.


----------



## crewsk

That sounds really good Maidrite, minus the milk, I'll have sweet tea instead. Mind if I join you?


----------



## middie

*cough cough cough sneeze sneeze*

can i get some chicken noodle soup pleeeeease? i'm stuffy and my whole body aches. i hate being sick


----------



## crewsk

Sure thing middie, here's you soup. Please just don't breathe on me!!

Maidrite here's your BLT & milk too.


----------



## middie

thank you crewsk. i won't breathe cough or sneeze on you. matter of fact i'll go into the other dining room.


----------



## mish

middie said:
			
		

> *cough cough cough sneeze sneeze*
> 
> can i get some chicken noodle soup pleeeeease? i'm stuffy and my whole body aches. i hate being sick


 
Here ya go.


----------



## crewsk

You're welcome sweetie. Thanks for not breathing or anything else on me. I've been sick enough already. I just started to really feel like myself again a few days ago.


----------



## middie

man i really am sick... today's payday and i didn't go get my check :? . crap i really don't want to leave the house.


----------



## wasabi

*Aww, middie, that sucks. Have your soup and get an order "to go". Go home, take your cold meds., and get in bed. Hope tomorrow finds you in better health.


____________________________





*


----------



## mish

middie said:
			
		

> man i really am sick... today's payday and i didn't go get my check :? . crap i really don't want to leave the house.


 
Yep, what Wasabi said.  When you come back, hope to have all the men waiting on us, in their skimpy outfits.


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Did The Rock sign any autographs for you ladies? Crewsk what are ya tripping on him for? Hope you didnt spill the coffee!

*Giving Rock more coffee*


----------



## crewsk

I was tripping on that rock you left in the middle of the front door!!:p  I hot wired the forklift & moved it though. It now has a happy home at the end of the bar.


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

You HOTWIRED it??!!  All you had to do is press the "start" button.


----------



## Alix

WOOHOO!!! Its Friday! Drinks on me everyone! Can I have a very dry martini? No...just a glass of ice cold gin? Mmmmmmmmmmm!!! I'll just try a few of these fancy pork rinds on the bar while I wait.


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

*jumping in mid-air* *knocking foam packaging material out of Alixs hands*


Alix! Stop eatting that stuff!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

*giving Alix iced Gin*


----------



## Alix

Ooops!! *coughing and spitting icky stuff into napkin* Sorry Sushi! We got anything munchie like here? Chips, cheezies? I don't care as long as it is salty. Gin and salt go together.


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

here ya go! Well salted!   And heres a vitamin. Dont want you to loose those vitamins!


----------



## Alix

Ooooooo! Yummy! *Slurping gin and chomping snacks* What are we doing for a dinner special tonight? I saw some nice prawns back there...how about some skewered prawns with a vodka garlic sauce?


----------



## jkath

hmm. Not into seafood - how about this for the special:
filet mignon, medium, stuffed with borsoin cheese, next to a baked potato smothered in butter, chives & sour cream, with a spinach/feta/tomato salad, chocolate volcano cake with vanilla sauce and white zin to go with it?

No? Well, can I have it anyway?

I'm finally feeling better, but Middie, I'm sorry you are sick 
There's a new Tylenol for Coughs/Colds that works well. It's a blue liquid that doesn't taste half as bad as Nyquil but really packs a punch. So no forklift-operating while you're on it.


----------



## Alix

Hey, can I have both? I'm hungry!


----------



## jkath

I can make you the filet dinner, but I'm lousy at seafood since I don't eat it......hmmmm well, here's your first entree - we'll have to get a prawn-expert for meal #2.......


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

*getting forklift* *picking up The Rock* *loading him on truck*

I just said goodbye to The Rock. He had another signing in Boulder Colorado.  

*parking forklift in recieving area*


----------



## jkath

you forgot the "...beeeeeeeeeeep.....beeeeeeeeep........beeeeeeeeeeeeep......"


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Well we have the Cafe' area.... 2 dining rooms... the granite bar attached to the Cafe..... and the glass attrium. Do we need to build this place out? What other rooms should we have?


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Jkath I shoved a scone in the siren..... didnt want to scare anyone.


----------



## jkath

We need a good outdoor area. Here's my thought (and I figured you'd okay it, so the contractor's on his way)
1. Large spanish fountain, floating water lilies, little turtles on rocks, etc, surrounded by wrought-iron tables & chairs.
2. English garden area, full of foxgloves, pansies & hollyhocks, with white-linen covered tables - this is where we'll serve high tea.
3. The GIANT BBQ area. This is where men will congregate, around the pool, and talk about BBQing. There will be a beer fountain just on the other side of the jacuzzi.


----------



## jkath

-DEADLY SUSHI- said:
			
		

> Jkath I shoved a scone in the siren..... didnt want to scare anyone.


 hey! that was my scone!


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

jacuzzi???!!!!   Ok... ok ok whos going to take care of it? Clean it? Make sure the pH is correct? We cant do it! Can we??!!!! 
And the beer garden will be full of bugs at night. I say we should have a cigar room with a view of the lake. And wood paneling. All leather chairs with a poker table AND a BIG screen TV! (plasma of course) Oh and a HUGE sound system!!   Dart board..... pool table.


----------



## jkath

How 'bout those things in addition to what the contractor's already putting in.... (I signed the okay...) and anyway, we can get some of the home-brew stuff from our fellow dc-ers at the beer garden. No bugs - I hired an exterminator. And, as for the jacuzzi, I thought it would be nice after our long hours of working! I'm having a ph monitor installed that keeps it in check continuously. No worries. Ah! The tea garden is finished! Wish Kyles would come over and check it out.


----------



## jkath

and I like the idea of the poker area. I'm in. How much is the buy in, and what are the blinds?


----------



## Raine




----------



## jkath

Rainee said:
			
		

>


 look who's back!


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Whos that? Is that one of the contractors? 

*Looking around* jkath! What did you buy!?
I wanted a mens lounge and a Japanese garden. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





*Going into beer garden* Drinking..... drinking..... drinking. Thank God they put in near-beer!


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Ok Jkath..... I admit.... I LOVE it!  

*kicking back in beer garden* *listening to birds..... and breathing fresh air*


----------



## jkath

-DEADLY SUSHI- said:
			
		

> Ok Jkath..... I admit.... I LOVE it!
> 
> *kicking back in beer garden* *listening to birds..... and breathing fresh air*


 was that "beethoven", Buckytom's bird?

whew! Just came out from the new foyer - it's been expanded! Step just to the right of the elevator and you'll see the fabulous new lounge! (cigars not included). I had corinthian leather (must be said a la Ricardo Montalban) upholstered on the wing-back chairs, and brass tacks trimming them. Do you like the band playing? It was hard to find the "rat pack" on such short notice, but I thought they'd bring "manliness". Oh yeah - I had the elevator installed too - otherwise we couldn't feed the fish and they were getting hungry. Hey~ time for the scuba guy to go feed the fish!


----------



## thier1754

Boy, I could use a good place to lounge and be waited on tonight...Tough trip to the dr. today.  Anybody up for making me a raspberry slushy with a little "extra"??


----------



## Alix

Belly up to the bar thier. One raspberry slushie hard coming up. *WHIRRRRR!!! clink...glug glug...swish down the bar to thier*

Wanna talk about that Drs visit?


----------



## thier1754

Merci!  I feel better already, Alix.  You're a peach...


----------



## thier1754

Hmmm...the dr's visit.  Let's just say I've never come out of a mammogram bleeding before.  Hope that's not too graphic, but geez.  This woman was a sadist.


----------



## Alix

Thanks thier. I've had one of those weeks too! I am going to make me one of those raspberry slushies too. Want some chips and dip?


----------



## thier1754

Sounds great.  Health food is not what I need right now! What's happened during the week for you?


----------



## Alix

Nothing REALLY awful. Just had to get some MORE xrays and meet with a lawyer about my car accident a while ago. That was on top of the usual work (which was unusually busy this week) and Mom's taxi service. So...I am there for the drink and no health food.

What was up for you? *slurp! refilling the slushie glasses*


----------



## wasabi

thier1754 said:
			
		

> Hmmm...the dr's visit. Let's just say I've never come out of a mammogram bleeding before. Hope that's not too graphic, but geez. This woman was a sadist.









_____________________________________


----------



## thier1754

Glub glub...Finished!  That hit the spot. What kind of injuries are you dealing with? Are you okay? Who hit you?

What's up with me is just that I have a wedding to play tomorrow morning and after the doc today I'm not feeling very motivated.  I'm wanting to lie on soft pillows and recuperate a bit. Sigh.


----------



## thier1754

Funny, Wasabi!! Thanks for the giggle.   Actually, I think that must have been what my face looked like when I was being x-rayed.  She really tore me. Hope the guys aren't reading this and thinking, "Too much information!"  Better move on.  (I am thinking about writing my doctor and reporting this woman.)


----------



## wasabi

> . (I am thinking about writing my doctor and reporting this woman.)                                                                                _______________



*I would.



___________________________





*


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

*calling contractors* *making a forest enviroment off the beer garden* *instructing them to make a maze* 

This shall be GREAT from Easter egg hunts too ....... stuff!

hey........ HELLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLOOOOOOOO........ HELP! Im lost! :-(  *surounded in Pine trees* Someone HELP! Im in the new maze! *making dirt hut* *wishing I was hugging stuffed animal* Noooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :-(


----------



## Alix

BLEEDING???? Ouch!!! I can see why you would not be in the mood to play romantic stuff after that! Pull up a massage chair! 

As to the accident, well it was sort of surreal actually. I was at a service station getting a fill, and the pump had clicked off but the attendant was in the booth with someone (paying) so I was feeling antsy and got out of the car in anticipation of paying. Leaning on the door of my car I hear a BANG! I turn my head and see a car spinning toward me. (He had hit a light pole and went out of control) I just have time to process that it is going to hit me and start to jump out of the way. When it hit my car, my car hit my foot and sent me sprawling into a concrete pillar. Nothing broken thank God! Just bruised, and more bruised. Good Ukrainian bones...tough to break. By the grace of God no one was badly injured, and the gas station didn't blow up. My car was totalled (which really makes me mad!) but nothing else happened. We are just exploring what our options are right now. My husband is pretty angry that I was almost killed and wants this guy to pay through the nose. (The guy was completely drunk, doesn't even remember that night.) So...Dr's visits galore, and meetings with lawyers and insurance agents. Sigh. 

*refilling glass again!* Want an ice pack for that owie thier? Or maybe a soft fuzzy pillow to hug?


----------



## thier1754

Sushi...What in particular are you drinking, and how long have you been drinking it???!!!


----------



## thier1754

Wow, Alix.  You were certainly preserved that day, eh?  Amazing.  I don't blame your husband for being outraged.

I was hit by a drunk driver about six months ago.  He died, his passengers were injured, my car was totalled, but I came out just shaken up with a bruise or two.  Really makes you stop and take stock of your life, doesn't it?
Yes, I'd love something fluffy and ice would be nice. :-(   I've actually got to get to bed so I can get up in the morning, pack up, drive to the hotel and try to sound good for the happy couple.


----------



## Alix

thier1754 said:
			
		

> Really makes you stop and take stock of your life, doesn't it?


 
Yes it certainly does! I am sure there were angels on my feet. I don't see how I got where I ended up otherwise. I am grateful beyond my capacity to express. 



			
				thier1754 said:
			
		

> Yes, I'd love something fluffy and ice would be nice. :-(  I've actually got to get to bed so I can get up in the morning, pack up, drive to the hotel and try to sound good for the happy couple.


 
*Handing thier an ice pack and a fluffy pillow* Just curl up in one of these chairs and set the timer for your wake up call. I'll set the coffee maker for 7. G'nite!


----------



## thier1754

Night! Thanks for the tlc.  Hugs.


----------



## Alix

Back at you! Have fun at the wedding tomorrow!

SUSHI! I am turning on all the lights and sending out the tracking dogs...FOLLOW THE LIGHTS SUSHI!


----------



## thier1754

Alix: Your little Sponge Bob avatar seems to really need to go potty...Could you take him, please?


----------



## jkath

{Throwing stuffed animals (tied onto each other with a long piece of rope) into the pine forest}
Sushi.........hold onnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn!
We're coming to get youuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu!
{Throwing thermos of cocoa & blanket in after it}
Here's something to keep you warmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm!


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

*Following stuffed animals* *finding beer garden*
I was LOST! And it was frekin cold out there! What in gods name did they put in that near-beer?! I thought I saw a redhead and followed her out into the maze. Then the trees started SINGING!


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

*cleaning dishes* *scrubbing pots and pans* *washing laundry* 
Can anyone scub the floors and clean the windows? Im pooped.


----------



## lindatooo

I'll get the floors Sushi but I'm hopeless at windows!


----------



## Maidrite

I need Coffee no sugar no cream I want the coffee cup Geico used that really big one please. then maybe I can help!


----------



## lindatooo

*slowly getting to her feet....floors are hard!*

Here you go - biggest cup I could find


----------



## Maidrite

Thank you Lindatoo, As I drink down the hot coffee to the amazement of everyone.  Coffee takes affect maidrite is like scrubbing bubbles ad all over in the Latrines and Floors and Counters, He stops and says, " I don't do windows, PLease may I have another cup I am pooped !"


----------



## Raine

Thank goodness you were not more seriously injured!


----------



## Maidrite

Yea Rainee thats the Good Thing about being a little guy, you can dodge all the bad things. LOL Plus you can ask Barbara I am a TANK !!!!!!!! :p


----------



## Bangbang

Hey:!: Does anyone back there wash there hands:!::?:  I got food poisoning here from the chicken salad. I am reporting this to the Department of Health.


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

You must be mistaken SIR! We clean everything, and we have the freshest food you can find. I would be more than happy to supply you with a hamburger for your inconvienence!


----------



## SierraCook

*Carrying huge pot of split pea soup and putting it on the stove* Here is my contribution to tonight's dinner. Enjoy!!


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Ahhhhh!!! I love split pea! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*getting large bowl* *putting in big croutons*

Thanks!


----------



## SierraCook

You are welcome, Sushi. I will come back later and help with the dishes.


----------



## Barbara L

thier1754 said:
			
		

> Hmmm...the dr's visit. Let's just say I've never come out of a mammogram bleeding before. Hope that's not too graphic, but geez. This woman was a sadist.


Ouch!  Have you ever noticed that the only ones saying, "It only hurts a little bit, just a pinch," are the ones who are doing it to you?!  

 Barbara


----------



## Bangbang

-DEADLY SUSHI- said:
			
		

> You must be mistaken SIR! We clean everything, and we have the freshest food you can find. I would be more than happy to supply you with a hamburger for your inconvienence!


 
Hummmmm:?: How about a lifetime supply to keep my mouth shut:?: ....oh....I want shakes and fries too.


----------



## Barbara L

Maidrite said:
			
		

> Yea Rainee thats the Good Thing about being a little guy, you can dodge all the bad things. LOL Plus you can ask Barbara I am a TANK !!!!!!!! :p


Yep, he's a tank alright.  The only problem is, he puts so much energy into cleaning the bathrooms here that when he gets home he isn't in the mood to clean anything!

 Barbara


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

> How about a lifetime supply to keep my mouth shut:?: ....oh....I want shakes and fries too.


 
Hey thats black mail! Ummmmmm...... sure, ok. Ahhhhhh..... have you tried your hamburger yet? :roll:


----------



## Bangbang

Pretty good but a little over cooked.


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

*waiting till Bang passes out* (THUMP)

*dragging Bang out thru the beer garden and into the giant pine tree maze* *running back into cafe*
Hes gonna be mad when he wakes up! Wonder if he can find his way out of the maze.


----------



## jkath

Sush, he worked as a prison guard......I'm thinking he can get his way out pretty easily


----------



## jkath

Here's a quick batch of extra-fudgy brownies I made. I didn't make dinner - we're going to PF Chang's. Any reccomendations on what to order?


----------



## Bangbang

Ughhhhhh:!: What happened:?: I'm goin to the hospital..when I find my way out of here.


----------



## lindatooo

I brought some Sauteed Chicken Livers, Onions & Mushrooms; mashed potatoes and gravy to the party - help yourselves - 


...and Bangbang you DID NOT contract anything infectious here!  We're the cleanest group in town!


----------



## Raine




----------



## Bangbang

Just came back from the hospital......they pumped my stomach and toxicologists found a near lethal dose of Chloral Hydrate in my system. They are doing test to find out if the burger I ate was the source of the chloral hydrate.


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

I brought some Sauteed Chicken Livers, Onions & Mushrooms; mashed potatoes and gravy to the party - help yourselves - 

*Grabbing plate* *Dumpping potatos and gravy on plate with Chicken Livers*

Thanks Lindatoo!!!!! Im STARVING!!!!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






> ...and Bangbang you DID NOT contract anything infectious here! We're the cleanest group in town!


 
Thats right! You tell em! 

Bang what happened? Can I get you another hamburger or a shake or fries?


----------



## Bangbang

Ha:!: You know what happened and I am bringin Kojak in to prove it:!:


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

I think Columbo would do a better job. :roll:  Well thats fine cause I will be out of town for a few days. Im sure our other staff we be able to assist you. They all have keys for the Cafe' now. See you in a few.  ...........  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 .................


----------



## thier1754

Wow, things have gotten a bit combative here! Personally, I've never had a bad meal at DS's cafe. Great place...I've told all my friends about it.  

Barbara: Yes, those "you may feel some discomfort" people need a little discomfort applied to their backside...All the way down the road out of town. Grrrr. I'm still mad, I guess.

The wedding was nice today, then I played in church for pre-Palm Sunday service afterwards. I'm headed for a bubble bath, after which I can cook if you need some help. I'm up for making a nice veggie and chicken stir fry with some steamed rice, if anybody wants to order it.8)


----------



## jkath

Sushi! Where are you going?
Alix is quite good at handling stuff around here, and Dove is good at waitressing, and Middie & Buckytom & I are good for.....well,,,,,,,, hanging around........


----------



## lindatooo

DS why are you deserting us????? You need to be here!!!! Whatever will we do without you?????

*lindatoo is sobbing in dismay and the dishwater is getting diluted!*


----------



## wasabi

*And Wasabi is good at eating. 


_______________________________





*


----------



## Darkstream

Hey Sush-

What is "a margarita machine"?

Does it really exist?

Do you have a link?


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Darkstream...... heres a link for our margarita machines.  


---------> http://www.margaritaxpress.com/ 

Well I was almost to the Canadian border 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 when I realized that I couldnt fly a plane. So I crash-landed and bought a bike from this kid 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and rode back to the Cafe'. And I am REALLY thirsty!! Anyone know where the Gatoraide is???


----------



## mudbug

Ooops!  Was that Gatorade?  I put it in the margarita machine.


----------



## Darkstream

Wow Sush!!!

I'm gobsmacked.

The erea of the autonomic bartender.


----------



## middie

jkath you'll be happy to know you weren't the meanie poo poo head who got me sick. i found out i have bronchitis


----------



## thier1754

No one ordered my stir fry...Now what am I going to do with all this food? <<Feeding it to the racoons that have gathered outside the back kitchen door...>>


----------



## jkath

middie said:
			
		

> jkath you'll be happy to know you weren't the meanie poo poo head who got me sick. i found out i have bronchitis


 
seeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee? (although I saw you drinking my cocoa when you thought I wasn't looking, so I thought maybe I was....I just wasn't gonna 'fess up to it!)

Sushi - glad you're back!

and I didn't know you were talking about margarita machines.... (sadly feeling out of the loop)
There were some at a Christmas party we attended a couple of years ago. They had margaritas and strawberry daquiris. I tried the strawbs - nice! I see the guy who's business it is, driving around here and there - can't miss his truck - it has a big sign with "MR. MARGARITA" on the side


----------



## Bangbang

Bang walks in with Kojak. Both of us with a sucker in our mouth. We take Sushi in the alley for a talk about his "hamburger".


----------



## wasabi

*Wasabi running into diner shouting RUN, SUSH, RUN!!!!!


_______________________________






*


----------



## norgeskog

-DEADLY SUSHI- said:
			
		

> I think Columbo would do a better job. :roll: Well thats fine cause I will be out of town for a few days. Im sure our other staff we be able to assist you. They all have keys for the Cafe' now. See you in a few.  ...........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .................


 
sush, was your leave cleared and approved??? or are you just AWOL?  You shalla be missed.


----------



## Bangbang

norgeskog said:
			
		

> sush, was your leave cleared and approved??? or are you just AWOL? You shalla be missed.


 
Sush is being "interviewed" on suspicion to do bodily harm with a doped hamburger he gave me.


----------



## luvs

can i apply for a job here? and i'll take a slice of cheesecake, with fresh strawberries, please.


----------



## thier1754

Bang: I see from your profile that you have been a Psychiatric Nurse, Bouncer, and Inline Hockey Coach, and that you do karate and kick boxing. You must know from your medical experience that Sushi is not the type that would ever purposely give you a rotten hamburger. (An exploding cigar, maybe...)  It's just not his style.  So, if you could remove your kick boxing pads and skates, put your gi away and just sit down, I'm sure we can work this out.  (_How much will it cost us to save Sushi's life?...<<passing the hat...>>)_


----------



## lindatooo

How about cocktails for everyone?


----------



## thier1754

A Shirley Temple for me, please!  (I'm a wuss...)


----------



## lindatooo

Oh, and luvs, I don't think there are any applications....just take any job you like!


----------



## lindatooo

Coming right up, their, with 2 cherries!


----------



## Raine




----------



## Raine




----------



## Raine




----------



## Alix

*dropping a 20 in the hat* Hi guys! Sorry I have been away most of the weekend. Unexpected company. I am here for about an hour...*rolling up sleeves and tying on apron* what can I get for anyone? Thier, heres your Shirley Temple, extra cherries!


----------



## Raine

There's a crowd coming in.


----------



## Raine




----------



## lindatooo

I just served her one....their must be a two fisted drinker!


----------



## thier1754

*Hic* Boy, I'm feeling no pain now!  Thanks!!


----------



## lindatooo

Good thing Sush brought in heavy duty chairs here!  We've all got something to hold on to!


----------



## thier1754

Thanks for the 20, Alix.  I'm watching Bang there in the corner, flipping a quarter, scowling, and watching for Sushi.  Those guys with him don't look too friendly...


----------



## lindatooo

Won't he even have a drink?  Or will that make him meaner?


----------



## Raine

Gotta do dishes...


----------



## thier1754

I don't know...Some drunks are mean, some get sentimental.  Shall I try it? Are you there, Bang??? Wanna drink???


----------



## luvs

here's a $20


----------



## thier1754

Merci, Luvs!


----------



## lindatooo

What can we do to insure Sushi's safety?  Bang's friends look a bit menacing!


----------



## Raine

Somebody called the.......


----------



## lindatooo

Great now we'll have to buy all of them drinks!    Hey!  Where did all the new smilies come from?


----------



## thier1754

Well, I tried.  As they say in gangster land, "He ain't talkin'." Maybe if I found him a "good lookin' broad"... <<running out the door in search of one...>>

How about this one?


----------



## Raine

personal stash!


----------



## lindatooo

Rainee I knew you'd come through!  Anybody know who Sushi orders the booze from?  Or does it matter?


----------



## thier1754

I'm not sure, but I did see some big metal tanks and coiled copper tubing out back...


----------



## lindatooo

Oh - ok....  *going into the pinetree maze to fetch some kindling and firewood*Keep the fire extinguishers handy!


----------



## thier1754

I found this note on the floor where Sushi hangs his coat...


----------



## lindatooo

Thanks!  Guess I'll be at it awhile!  But Oh the party we'll have!


----------



## Alix

EWWW! Thier! We can't serve that here! That is strictly for the STAFF! OK, these smileys are WAY cool!  

Heeheehee...theres even one for when I have too much of this premium Java that Sushi serves...


----------



## thier1754

Ah...Caffeine! I just finished off a Cutter's Point tall nonfat white chocolate mocha with whip.  Yum.  Very fattening, but I was at a rehearsal all afternoon, so I think I burned enuf calories to compensate...Maybe... 

Okay, I'm going to whip on an apron and make a big minestrone and some hot sourdough to dunk in it.  Takers???


----------



## Raine




----------



## Raine

Look who just entered the building.......


----------



## Alix

Ooooo! Me Me! I'll take some minestrone and sourdough. I just whipped up a batch of gingerbread cookies and some homemade vanilla ice cream. I'll have some of those while I wait for the minestrone.


----------



## thier1754

Alix!  Eating dessert first!!??  Wait a minute...that's a great idea.  Mind sharing?


----------



## Alix

*passing plate to Thier* Help yourself, just don't eat too many at one sitting or you will be running for that newly painted ladies room.


----------



## thier1754

Mmmph glumph moosh smack...Yummy.  Don't worry, this is only my tenth...


----------



## thier1754

Rainee: Is that the REAL Elvis, or...???


----------



## Alix

UGH! Thanks for the soup and bread thier. I am off to yoga now. Hope we don't do too many foreward bends.


----------



## Raine

Yes it is Elvis.


----------



## thier1754

Take it easy, Alix. Do some sun salutations for me! *Burp*


----------



## thier1754

Rainee: How can you be sure? Would he like some soup and bread? (I don't have any bacon or peanut butter and jelly tonight...)


----------



## thier1754

Linda: How's the booze...er...PUNCH coming?


----------



## Raine




----------



## Raine

He'll take a 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and a


----------



## thier1754

Comin' up!  Here ya go, Elvis. <<Elvis mumbles, "Thank ya...Thank ya verah much...">>


----------



## Raine

Time for a little music, to liven this place up!


----------



## thier1754

I think it's just you, me and Elvis, Rainee.  And I don't dance!


----------



## Raine




----------



## Raine




----------



## thier1754

Wow! The Politically Correct Diversity Banana Dance Team!  Great idea, Rainee.  Introduce them to Elvis...Wait a minute!  He's disappeared again.  Sigh.  No one will ever believe us now...


----------



## buckytom

hey, who was that guy just leaving? i held the door for him, and from behind a big leather collar and sunglasses he said with a sneer "wella, thangoo very much"...


----------



## Raine

Elvis has left the building


----------



## Raine




----------



## thier1754

I have an afadavit here, Bucky, stating that we really DID entertain Elvis here at Sushi's Bar and Cafe; we even fed him a cruller and coffee, right Rainee?

So, Bucky, sign the paper confirming that Elvis is alive and well and dines at Sushi's and WE SERVED HIM??? Please???

Rainee and I want our pictures in the paper and a book deal.  Maybe our faces and stylish bodies on the cover of People... 

(Rainee...are you cut and ripped and tanned?? Good...me neither...)


----------



## thier1754

Good night, Rainee.  Sleep well.  I'll negotiate the contracts for us.


----------



## lindatooo

Probably not!  

We just finished up the Carbonara recipe posted yesterday so we're allllllll fulllllll


----------



## lindatooo

*Hic* Shtill shendihng the shtill......*Hic*


----------



## lindatooo

*toddeling off uncertainly to bed...somewhere....*


----------



## thier1754

'Night, Linda!


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

*looking around* Coast is clear! HEY! cool new smilies!!!! *making Sleepy Time Tea* *Going into 2nd dining room* *finding favorite massage chair*


----------



## thier1754

Hi, Sushi...
Well, we fended off Bang's "family" for now.     I think from now on, I'd stick to the Lumberjack Special* for Bang...Nothing with any food value!  Whew...

*a glass of water and a toothpick


----------



## thier1754

Hitting the feathers...Later! zzzzzzzzzzzzzz...............


----------



## crewsk

WOW!! I can't believe how much I missed!! Can I get the largest cup of coffee you've got please? I've got some French toast going if anyone wants some!


----------



## crewsk

French toast is in the warmer if anyone wants it. I'm going back to bed!


----------



## Raine

One coffee.


----------



## Alix

I just have time for a coffee to go. I am going to miss you all today! OH...did some baking yesterday. *driving Sushis forklift to the back* I made some danishes, croissants and several loaves of bread. Enjoy!


----------



## Raine




----------



## Raine

Morning paper.....


----------



## thier1754

Thanks, Rainee, Crewsk and Alix...I'm out the door early running errands and going to the office. (Is everbody aware that Rainee has some awesome chow chow that her team developed? It's extremely yummy and we have it if you want to take a look. We're trying to make Rainee famous!  http://www.thewhitewhale.com/ebschowchow.htm )

Yummy French Toast, Crewsk! Gotta go...Ciao...


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

*rubbing sleepies out of eyes* WOW!  French Toast.... danishes, croissants and several loaves of bread!!!!! PLUS the morning paper!!!   Thanks Raniee!!!

*getting BIG plate* *stuffing face* *drinking coffee* Great start to a week!!!


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

> Rainee has some awesome chow chow



I would LOVE to try some but Im on unemployment.  
Love that stuff too.


----------



## lindatooo

Morning everyone!  Can I get a cup of coffee, please?  

Hi Sushi!  I spent the night tending the still - we've plenty of the good stuff now!  Maybe enough to keep Bang Bang from hurting you!


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Heres your cup of coffee!! I put the 6 differnt types of sugar and a little pitcher of cream on the tray with it too. 

And thanks for keeping a lookout! Where IS Bang?


----------



## Raine

Lunch coming up...


----------



## lindatooo

Thanks Sush.  He left with some uniforms somebody called.


----------



## Raine

Hey the grill is going!


----------



## thier1754

I'm on my way to work, Rainee...Could you do me a smallish burger with lots of "stuff"? And a big iced Coke?


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Hmmmm......... I would LOVE Grilled Swordfish With Chipotle-Cilantro Butter!!! Any chance you could whip that up?!!


----------



## crewsk

Can I get just an assortment of grilled veggies please? Just surprise me with the assortment!


----------



## Maidrite

Stuff bell peppers anyone? I have Red and Green Stuff peppers right now. Rice and Hambuger or Rice and Ground Turkey for you lean eaters. Also fresh Rubarb Pie. Here is your Grilled Veggies crewsk. I hope eveything is better for you. OK I have to Run My Baked Alasken is falling. Please somebody remind me to get a cup of Joe at some point. Have A Nice Day  . Don't be   headed today.  Remember "You have all your life to pay to much, Today is the day to pay to little".


----------



## lindatooo

Maidrite you rang my chimes!  I LOVE stuffed peppers!  

*2 is making a   of herself*


----------



## Maidrite

My Mother Loved stuffed peppers and so does my wife so I guess I kinda do too!


----------



## crewsk

Thanks Maidrite! I'm finally starting to wake up but I'm fighting off a headache. Oh well, I'll be better in a little while. I'm getting ready to make a chocolate pound cake!!


----------



## Raine

Hey, where is the dishwasher?


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

We installed an automatic dishwasher last Tuesday. Its in the back next to the laundry area. Becareful NOT to get sucked in though!  That water is HOT! Though it does leave you squeeky clean. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Im STILL trying to get the water out of my ears..... cleans the colon out too.


----------



## wasabi

*A little to much info, sush.*


----------



## Dove

DH has to go in for a chest X-Ray to make sure his lungs are doing ok and I am going in for a lower back X-Ray today. DH asked for stuffed Bell Peppers this morning..sooooodo we have take out yet?? Right now fixing them is a Pain In The B***   or I should say back.


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

*putting in stuffed bell peppers in container to go*

I put in just our yellow and red bell peppers Dove.   PLUS I put in My tarragon wine tomato sauce made with a bit of wheat grass for sweetness and a little bit of heavy beef stock!! ENJOY! 
And I pray you feel better my good friends!


----------



## wasabi

{{{{{{{{{{{{{{dove And Paul}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}


----------



## Raine

Who called for a cab?


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

*scratching head* *looking around* I dont know Rainee.


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

*jump starting margarita makers* *putting chips in oven* *making pico de gallo* 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






Anyone care to join me???? *going into beer garden and into jacuzzi*


----------



## Bangbang

thier1754 said:
			
		

> Well, I tried. As they say in gangster land, "He ain't talkin'." Maybe if I found him a "good lookin' broad"... <<running out the door in search of one...>>
> 
> How about this one?


 

YES


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Hey who turned up the heat in the jacuzzi?! *feeling faint* Cant..... get..... out...... of pool..........


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

HELLLLLLP!!!!!!!! *starting to pass out*


----------



## wasabi

*We told you not to drink and dive.*


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

HELLLLLLLLLP!!!!!!! *blub blub blub*


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

*going under* HELLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! *blacking out*


----------



## wasabi

*Wasabi sent us.................





*


----------



## Maidrite

Hey Deadly Sushi this jacuzzi has way to much bleach in it, Its going to peel the paint off the walls, along with other things . Maybe we can do the dishes in the jacuzzi with all that bleach .  Bangbangs lawsuit for food poisioning will be down the drain  . Crewsk I am sorry to here you have a headache. Is your Aunt ok? I hope so Barbara and I have been praying for you both.  Ok I have to run its Barbara and my Wedding Annv. Today. 2 Short Years does this mean I have to   . Have things to do! Have a Nice Day.


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

*spitting out water* *laying on cement next to jacuzzi*


----------



## wasabi

*Maidrite and Barbara-





*


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

HAPPY ANNIVERSARY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Maidrite

Thank you Wasabi and Deadly Sushi and now till we meet again adios amigos. I am cooking at the (Local Mexican) Restaurant tonight   We are going to eat like s. Take Care


----------



## Alix

CONGRATULATIONS! Anniversaries are important. Have fun tonight. 

Sushi, you need CPR??? Talk to me buddy!! Nurse bring a margarita and a burger STAT! *pumping water out of Sushi's lungs*


----------



## Maidrite

By the way DS you need to cut down on the Bleach by the time I got out I had no trunks left.    ! 
Hey  Bangbang you have this symbol in extra smilies


----------



## Maidrite

Thank You Alix, Ya know when you are the Man everything just comes together! Barbara is lording over me  Laughing her head off).


----------



## Alix

Maidrite...you da man alright! We saw that when you got out of that jacuzzi.  

Sushi...SUSHI!! Speak to me man! *administering CPR and AR* Phew! Next time no onions on that burger Sush!


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Yes............. Alix help........ I dont feel good. *coughing*


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Hey.... next one who posts gets the 1000 post PRIZE!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## norgeskog

-DEADLY SUSHI- said:
			
		

> Yes............. Alix help........ I dont feel good. *coughing*


 
*giving sush good pat on the back*  feel better?  would hot tea help?  Probably a hot toddy would serve better


----------



## Alix

Norgeskog won the prize!! Whooo!! Norge, help me get Sushi into his massage chair and bring him some cookies and milk.

*THUD* There you go sweetie. Here's a warm blanket and some hot tea from norgeskog. I'm going to get you some comfort food. Any requests?


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

NORG!!!!!!!!! YOU GOT THE PRIZE!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





*CONGRATS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

*cuddling under blankek on massage chair* *sipping milk* Thanks. (giving puppy dog eyes) I need to rest.....


----------



## norgeskog

Alix said:
			
		

> Norgeskog won the prize!! Whooo!! Norge, help me get Sushi into his massage chair and bring him some cookies and milk.
> 
> *THUD* There you go sweetie. Here's a warm blanket and some hot tea from norgeskog. I'm going to get you some comfort food. Any requests?


 
*hjelping Alix with Sush*  feeling better, need a mud wrap???  I smell the comfor food, wow!


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

must....... clean...... bathroom......

*crawling over to cleaning products* (thud)


----------



## wasabi

*Don't pull a Michael Jackson on me, sush. I do not do restrooms.*


----------



## norgeskog

Alix said:
			
		

> Norgeskog won the prize!! Whooo!! Norge, help me get Sushi into his massage chair and bring him some cookies and milk.
> 
> *THUD* There you go sweetie. Here's a warm blanket and some hot tea from norgeskog. I'm going to get you some comfort food. Any requests?


 
what did I do??? What prize?  Can I share with all of you what ever it is????


----------



## Raine




----------



## Raine




----------



## Raine




----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

(THUMP)  back into the massage chair....    *ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh*


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

*peeking out* thanks Raniee!!! Team Cafe' we should thank Raniee for washing everything! BUT whos gonna do the glass???!!!


----------



## Brooksy

-DEADLY SUSHI- said:
			
		

> *peeking out* thanks Raniee!!! Team Cafe' we should thank Raniee for washing everything! BUT whos gonna do the glass???!!!



Don't look this way, back's crook & someone's sittin' in th' massage chair...


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

I wanna make simple pancakes. We have 24 different types of syup!


----------



## luvs

i had pancakes earlier. better give me a margarita instead.


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Yikes! My  neighbor just came over to "turn it down"!    I was jammin Avril Lavigne. Jerk.


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

I just want folks to remember its not "sushis" Cafe' its EVERYONES Cafe'!!!!!


----------



## jkath

I'm sure you're all in sleepy-land in those chairs, but I needed to vent! It's midnight here, and I'm waiting for the sheets/blankets to finish the first load of wash and for the  carpet to dry in little son's bedroom - bad food is all I can figure  (we went out - we had mexican, but he ordered crapola from the kid's menu) and he threw up everywhere.
(well, everywhere, except the trash can.....)

Maybe rainee can come help me clean 

Maybe someone can pour me some coffee, since I'll be up for a while...


----------



## Raine

Coffee is on.


----------



## buckytom

'mornin rainee. any hot water for tea back there? i could use a pot of earl grey supreme.looks like we need a bucket of cold water....


----------



## Raine

Here's some help.


----------



## Raine

Toast going down......


----------



## Raine

another cup?


----------



## Raine




----------



## Raine




----------



## jkath

(*sniff sniff*) I need coffee.

I was up all night with my son. I got maybe 2 hours sleep total. Poor thing looks white as a ghost.

I'm supposed to be at his  school today, as the principal and office staff have to okay the yearbook I've finished, and it's due to be shipped out tomorrow morning.... 

not a good day.

I need carbs & fat.
Anyone make any fresh croissants?


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

*hugging Jkath* Im sorry sweetie. Heres a cup of joe and a slice of cheesecake. What did you son eat?


----------



## Raine




----------



## Raine




----------



## jkath

-DEADLY SUSHI- said:
			
		

> *hugging Jkath* Im sorry sweetie. Heres a cup of joe and a slice of cheesecake. What did you son eat?


 
grmf mfrmmph  grrmmm........(swigging down the coffee) Good cheesecake! thank you! Is that lingonberry? 

As for the food, he ordered cheese pizza with fries. Typical frozen junk....

now I'm really hungry  - got a thin-sliced roast beef back there - one with an entire avocado sliced on it? You do? hooray~ I'll take it on a french baguette, please


----------



## jkath

having nothing to do with the conversation....
I was just reading an email with a silly tag line - reminded me of buckytom:

>Homer: Lisa, would you like a donut?
>Lisa: No thanks. Do you have any fruit?
>Homer: This has purple in it. Purple is a fruit.


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Purple is a fruit huh? lol! 
Heres your roast beef with a nice soft avacado slice in it on baguette bread!  ENJOY! Oh and a side of smashed garlic potatoes.


----------



## buckytom

poking head up from behind the counter, "somebody call me?"...

i was trying to fix the lines to the wet bar, looks like we blew a seal (i know, it's only ice cream  )...

being forever prepared, i cut off the end of the hose,  pulled out a few tie wraps and saved the coupling. there, we should have good pressure now. (i've actually done this in a pub before. drank for free that night). 
anyone want a frothy root beer?


----------



## jkath

YUM! quite creamy~


----------



## jkath

buckytom said:
			
		

> anyone want a frothy root beer?


 
HERE! (waving hands furiously)

make it a float - it's going to be a looooooooong day


----------



## buckytom

brrrrrrrrssssscccchhhhhhh, plop, plop,


there ya go jkath. hope 2 scoops of vanilla is ok...


----------



## jkath

poi-fect!

nothin' like a frosty mug!

oh - here - try these - I just made 'em this morning - seedless raspberry jam filled butter cookies coated with crushed pecans. Whadda ya think?


----------



## thier1754

jkath: Don't you hate those food poisoning illnesses? I hope you called the restaurant and squawked at 'em. Give your little guy a hug (gently!!) for us.


----------



## buckytom

mmmmmm, deeeeelish!!!!!!! 
oops, gotta run. graphics problems in the evening news. i'll eat them (and leave a crumb trail) on the way to the studio... brb...


----------



## jkath

thier1754 said:
			
		

> I hope you called the restaurant and squawked at 'em. Give your little guy a hug (gently!!) for us.


 
I will call them - but it's only 9:15 here, so I have to wait till they open at lunchtime and then I'll give them a piece of my mind.......

I will hug him, but not yet - he finally fell asleep at 5:15 this morning, so he's snoozing. 


(ps - anyone realize that the smilie in the "more" section for "dew" looks like Tammy Fae Baker?   )


----------



## Alix

* breezing in dragging a pallett behind her * 

MORNING! Is the coffee on? I did some baking this morning. *Unloading lemon loaf, several varieties of muffins, Audeo's banana loaf with chocolate chips, croissants, cherry pie, blueberry pie and an orange cornmeal pound cake.* 


When the weather sucks I bake. We have had nothing but snow and freezing rain and MORE SNOW for 5 blasted DAYS! It is STILL coming down. I am moving in here. *pouring coffee and diving into a croissant*

Did I mention we have at least a foot of this crap? Might be more? I am SICK of winter!


----------



## crewsk

Maidrite said:
			
		

> Hey Deadly Sushi this jacuzzi has way to much bleach in it, Its going to peel the paint off the walls, along with other things . Maybe we can do the dishes in the jacuzzi with all that bleach . Bangbangs lawsuit for food poisioning will be down the drain  . Crewsk I am sorry to here you have a headache. Is your Aunt ok? I hope so Barbara and I have been praying for you both. Ok I have to run its Barbara and my Wedding Annv. Today. 2 Short Years does this mean I have to  . Have things to do! Have a Nice Day.


 

Thanks Maidrite, I'm feeling much better today! My aunt is supposed to be comming home today but her husband is in the hospital with a severe stomach virus!! 

Congrats to you an Barbara on your anniversary!! 

Can I get some sort of really gooey chocolate? I'm going to pour myself some coffee, does anyone else need anything?


----------



## buckytom

alix, lol, "pallett behind"? is that an anatomical reference?


----------



## Alix

LMAO...oh shut up buckytom...I just started with the coffee! I still look like this!    OK, I am going to edit now.


----------



## thier1754

Don't embarass poor Alix...She's been working on getting that "pallet behind" down to a "breadbox behind" for months now.


----------



## Alix

Whooo! You guys are perky today! Gimme some of whatever you had this morning! Seriously though, thanks for making me giggle, I was really grumpy when I got up this morning. You guys always come through for me.

*grabbing another croissant and raspberry jam* Thier, I will have my virtual behind back up to pallett in no time! Mmph...slurp!


----------



## buckytom

and a finer looking pallett i've ne'er seen, alix...


----------



## thier1754

<<Fanning buckytom, who has a "thing" for generous behindage>>  Whoa, boy! She's married!!


----------



## buckytom

even white boy's gotta shout!!!!!!


----------



## Alix

Teehee!


----------



## Alix

Running off to shower. Back in a while. Thier can you hold the fort for a bit?


----------



## thier1754

I'll do my best.  I just wish Bucky would sing a bit more quietly...My dog is howling, and the cat's hiding under the couch.


----------



## thier1754

Okay, I'm whipping up a big batch of lemon pudding...Good for getting rid of that "morning mouth".  And we have a pallet of other goodies.  Dig in!


----------



## Alix

Back! Did you miss me? Whoa! Thier, that lemon pudding looks great! I bet it would be yummy as the filling to a cake too. Let me try some.


----------



## lindatooo

Good Morning all!  I'll have some coffee - and do we have anything with a ton of butter in it - like a really serious coffee cake?


----------



## Alix

I think crewsk brought in some of her chocolate pound cake. That sound good? *pouring some java for lindatooo*


----------



## Raine




----------



## lindatooo

Perfect - and with some whipped cream, please?  Thanks for the coffee - 


Anybody heard if Bangbang & sushi settled their differences?


----------



## crewsk

Alix said:
			
		

> I think crewsk brought in some of her chocolate pound cake. That sound good? *pouring some java for lindatooo*


 
Yep, I sure did! I'm having a big piece right now with whipped cream, strawberries, & kiwi. I figured I needed to get my fruit in for the day!


----------



## Alix

*serving up a piece of cake with whipped cream* Want some fruit on yours too? Refill? 

Crewsk? Want some coffee with that? A little shot of Kahlua or Baileys in there ladies?


----------



## thier1754

Oops...I left for a bit.  Doing a bunch of boring coding on the website. Yawn... Hey, the pudding's gone!  I love it when my food gets eaten.  Was it yummy?


----------



## crewsk

Hey Alix, how about a little coffee with a big shot of Kahlua? The thunderstorm is rolling in here full force & I need something to knock off the edge!


----------



## mudbug

I'll have some purple.


----------



## Raine




----------



## Raine




----------



## Alix

mudbug said:
			
		

> I'll have some purple.


 
Mudbug! Good to see you back! Purple? Um....how about a blueberry danish? Thats as purple as I get.

Crewsk, how about a  little shot of coffee to warm up that Kahlua? *THUD, glass hits the table* Here you go.


----------



## thier1754

I'm off to work.  Hang tight, everybody...I'll be thinking of you!


----------



## crewsk

Thanks Alix, that'll work.


----------



## mudbug

Hi, Alix.  I've got a small window of time today to play, so here I am at my favorite playground.


blueberry danish sounds great.  think I'll scoop me a generous scoop of blueberry ice cream to go on top of that.


----------



## Raine




----------



## Maidrite

Why I am "The Man Today" By Me.  I always buy my lovely wife   , I was Maidrite   , I am always in Charge when Barbara is not at home  and I am not a   just ask Barbara. But mOstly I am "The Man" Because I have a Wonderful and Beautiful "My Lady" .
May I Please Have a Large Cup of Coffee ?


----------



## crewsk

Sure thing Maidrite! Here's your coffee.


----------



## Raine




----------



## mudbug

thanks, Rainee.  did you corner the market on cute smilies?


----------



## Raine

no, not me.

Here ia another one for Chocolate Chef.


----------



## Maidrite

Thank You Crewsk "Good to the Last Drop" ahhhhhhh May I have a Refill?


----------



## crewsk

You are quite welcome! Here's your refill.


----------



## lindatooo

The pound cake and whipped cream sat just perfectly....is there any Kahlua  er I mean coffee left?  With Kaluha and covered in whipped cream would suit me just fine!  Then I'm off for a walk with Gidgett to hopefully moderate my non-virtual behind!


----------



## jkath

I coulda used some of that kahlua in my cocoa!
We just got back from the doc's office - my son didn't have food poisoning afterall - noooooooooooo.....it's a very bad stomach virus.  Poor thing is sleeping again.

Meanwhile, Buckytom, I thought of you - (as my birdcage is next to the computer) my "special" bird has finally given up on having the hots for the other male, and has now dumped out all the food they had left, in order to play with the dish. He is certifiable, I tell ya. Anyone know how to make parakeet pie?


----------



## Bangbang

Bangbang plugs toilets in restrooms.


----------



## crewsk

OH GREAT!! Where's the  plunger?


----------



## Maidrite

Thank you crewsk  . OK bangbang its your turn to do clean up in the latraine. Oh that smell lysol@ anyone help.................... Bangbang  shame on you.


----------



## Alix

OH EWWW!! NO MORE BURGERS FOR BANGBANG! You are strictly on a bland diet MR! Either that or go in someone elses virtual bathroom!


----------



## mudbug

Mudbug plugs BangBang in restroom.


----------



## Alix

Well THAT cleared the place out! I am off to serve dinner to the troops. Fajitas here. I left a bunch of the beef marinating in the kitchen and the peppers and onions are all ready to go too. If anyone is hungry it is waiting for you. Serve yourself tonight. Ciao all!


----------



## middie

okay... i need something to help me cough up the rest of my lung. any suggestions?


----------



## jkath

Middie, any medicine that calls itself an "expectorant" will help you get a productive cough. Sounds like you'll have a "fun" night!

You can also try "Delsym" - it's a 12-hour cough syrup - it does work, and since it's for adults and children, there's no alcohol, I believe.

Or, you could do 3 shots of Jack and be done with it....

good luck!


----------



## Raine




----------



## Raine




----------



## middie

thank you jkath. i'll have bf stop and get some on his way home


----------



## Bangbang

*Burp!Burp!*


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

*comming back from shopping* *backing van into loading dock* Ok folks I have a LOT of food to put away! We needed to get suplies badly. Am I going to stay up allllllllllllll nite putting this stuff away or can someone help out? Please? *grabbing box out of van*


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

*getting slice of blueberry cheesecake and cup of Sleepytime tea* *going into 2nd diningroom and laying on massage chair* Hey.... who made the cheesecake?! Its GREAT!


----------



## pdswife

-DEADLY SUSHI- said:
			
		

> *comming back from shopping* *backing van into loading dock* Ok folks I have a LOT of food to put away! We needed to get suplies badly. Am I going to stay up allllllllllllll nite putting this stuff away or can someone help out? Please? *grabbing box out of van*



I brought Paul's hand truck with me today Sushi so load it up and I'll take a few loads in for ya.  I'll even put it all in it's proper place in the pantry.


----------



## Erik

jkath said:
			
		

> Or, you could do 3 shots of Jack and be done with it....
> good luck!


 That's my kind of medicinal advice!!!


----------



## crewsk

jkath said:
			
		

> Or, you could do 3 shots of Jack and be done with it....


 
Hey that's my line!! But then again I prefer Rock & Rye for coughs & congestion.


----------



## buckytom

"calling dr. bombay, dr. bombay!!!"  


i'll be here, in and out today. here pdswife, i'll help you load up the hand truck and haul stuff in. 
sush, what the heck is in that giant wooden crate with those eyes staring out thru a crack?


----------



## crewsk

Bucky, I think that's the emus.


----------



## buckytom

i really hope we're serving emu eggs for breakfast. i'm not lopping the head off that thing, altough the new stoves sushi installed might be big enough to roast the whole thing.


----------



## crewsk

I think there are a couple we're keeping for eggs. I'll be happy to "lop" there heads off. It can't be that much worse than lopping a chickens head off. I've heard that emu burgers are great!


----------



## buckytom

they are pretty good, so are the tenderloins (don't ask me what part of an emu a tenderloin comes from. they don't have the same back muscles as a 4 legged beast).

they reminded me a lot of turkey burgers, kinda gooey.


----------



## crewsk

Bucky, I guess it comes from the same area a turkey tenderloin does(to me it looks like breast meat that is cut to look like a tenderloin). I love those!! But unfortunantly I can't find them anymore. 

Well, I'm going out back to start getting these birds ready for the grill!! Bucky, can you help me hold on to it till the deed is done? These things are strong!!


----------



## jkath

buckytom said:
			
		

> "calling dr. bombay, dr. bombay!!!"


  
"........Middie is sick......come right away!"

maybe it's all the emus messin' with her sinuses.



speaking of odd foods, Sushi, I put in that lovely GIGANTIC BBQ area for you, and even had fresh buffalo meat sent in from the black hills of South Dakota  When are we havin' buffalo burgers?


----------



## crewsk

We're going to need that buffalo meat jkath. The emu ran away!!


----------



## buckytom

(riding emu into the corral out back, wearing a child's cowboy hat, chaps, and gunbelt)...

wooohoooo!!!! these things are fun. anyone want a ride?


----------



## crewsk

Bucky, you need to join the rodeo!! Ride 'em cowboy!!


----------



## Alix

*Yawn* Morning all! Was that bucky riding an emu I saw or do I need more coffee? I need more coffee. Ahhhh! Thats the stuff. I brought down a load of Alberta beef for that new BBQ area out back. Sssshhhhh! Don't tell anyone I sneaked it across the border!


----------



## buckytom

i was wondering where all of those geese came from that are crapping up the replica of the fontana di trevi in front. alix drove up, got out, and it was like a clown car.  dozens came out, "squawk, squawk, eh, squawk, eh"...


----------



## Alix

BEEF bucky...not GEESE. Those annoying beasties haven't been seen since October or November. Likely won't be seeing them anytime soon with this stupid weather either.


----------



## buckytom

ha! many of us americans are wise to yous canadians, with operation geese infiltration. you might SAY that you are shipping beef, but we know it's just a way of getting more of them south of your border. it's like an avian mariel boat lift...


----------



## ronjohn55

...Ronjohn comes trudging in, a trail of drywall dust in his wake...


<cough>
Bartender! Twin Rocket launchers!! I need a drink or four...

John


----------



## Bangbang

Bang sneaks into cooler and runs away with 50 beef tenderloins.


----------



## buckytom

someone take the saddled emu and a lasso and go catch that varmint bang!!!!!


----------



## thier1754

Gosh...Now someone's going to have to arrest Alix for smuggling Canadian beef and Bang for stealing it! Exhausting. 

The cops are at the door...What shall I tell 'em?


----------



## thier1754

Ronjohn: Here are your libations...and a broom...


----------



## Bangbang

Bang comes in with Department of Agriculture to interview Alix about illegal beef in cooler.


----------



## thier1754

Thier tucks the D of A guys and cops into the massage chairs in the lounge, feeds them glazed crullers, fruit salad, grande white chocolate mochas with whip (and a shot of god bourbon), gives them a neck rub and inquires about their children. D of A guys and cops are now sound asleep, smiling and snoring. Tiptoe out, Alix!!


----------



## Bangbang

Bang is disgusted with the D and A guys and stomps out of cafe.


----------



## Alix

Are they gone yet? Its really c c cold in this freezer!


----------



## thier1754

Oh, Alix!  You poor, chilly little smuggler.  Come on out...the coast is clear.  Here's a cup of hot tea for you and some little cinnamon buns I made this morning.


----------



## thier1754

*wrapping Alix up in a nice warm blankey from the warming drawer and bundling her into a massage chair* Could someone take over for me? I have to go to work...

There, there, Alix. You'll stop shivering in a few minutes. Is that blue lip gloss, or...????


----------



## Alix

Thanks thier, feeling better now. Ahhhhh! I'll just warm up a bit and head on into the kitchen to do a little prep work for dinner. Special tonight...ROAST GOOSE! 

Oh and thier? It was blueberry danish not lip gloss.


----------



## thier1754

Ah! Blueberry danish...MMMMM....May I grab one on my way out? And I'll be back in for a little goose after work.  Wait a minute.  That didn't come out right.


----------



## thier1754

Thier has left the building...


----------



## Alix

LMAO!


----------



## jkath

Bangbang said:
			
		

> Bang sneaks into cooler and runs away with 50 beef tenderloins.


 
STOP BANG! That meat's from the same delivery guy who brought us that burger meat you got sick on!!!

(unless, of course, you are delivering it to the cafe down the street.......)

Alix, you may need to soak your feet - here's a foot spa. Just make sure Bang doesn't think it's soup in there.

Whew~just finished BBQing - wish Rainee was here to help me! Buffalo burgers all around! Who wants one?
RonJohn - it'll go fabulously with your drinks.....
RonJohn? <notices he's laying on the floor, face down>

Okay, now who's going to do the drywall?

Ronjohn?


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

*walking in Cafe..... looking at Emu with saddle hopping thru Cafe*   *looking at D of A guys asleep in massage chairs*   Whats the heck is going on here?! *looking at Bender unit drinking martini* Hi Ronjohn. Hi Alix, Thier and Crewsk! Hi Bucky..... whats with the straw western hat? 

I need at espresso or two.


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Hi Jkath!!!!!!  Bang stole our meat??!!!! Thats it! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I have handcuffs too! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Im calling a friend of mine..... he owes me a favor!


----------



## buckytom

"krrrrschhhhhhh, 1 adam 12, 1 adam 12, respond to the virtual cafe, theft of stolen canadian beef in progress. geese are armed and dangerous"...


----------



## jkath

krrrrschhhhhhh, copy Buckytom. Responding to cafe theft. We have 2 cars on the way. Krrrrrschhhhhhhh do you want us to send in "GOOSEMAN"? Krrrrrrrscccccchhhhhhhh. He is the authority on the disarmament of Canadian Geese and beef-nappers. Krrrrrrsccchhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## jkath

-DEADLY SUSHI- said:
			
		

> Hi Jkath!!!!!!


 
Hey right back atcha~

(we really need a bouncer at the door, here)


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

*taking applications for bouncer for Cafe'*


----------



## norgeskog

middie said:
			
		

> okay... i need something to help me cough up the rest of my lung. any suggestions?


 
A sauna will work.  Or take an old saucepan and fill half full of water and add a tablespoon or two of vicks vapor rub and stand over and lightly inhale the fumes, not too deeply at first.  Some people when congested will cough a lot, too heavy fumes.  This always worked for me.  When I was a kid, my mother would rub my chest with vicks.  To this day I love the smell of that stuff.


----------



## Maidrite

Hey I found this Great Deal on Chicken Hind Quarters and Deer Steaks, Anyone want some ? By the way What is Bang Bang doing down at That other store down the Block ?


----------



## wasabi

_Norg, your post brought back childhood memories. Vicks was a cure- all in my family. Did you know that if you have a cold sore, a dab of vicks will heal it fast? JFYI._


----------



## Maidrite

Hey Sushi I am looking for a new job bouncer might work.


----------



## norgeskog

Bangbang said:
			
		

> *Burp!Burp!*


 
Bang, certainly happy that social faux pas did not go out the back door.......


----------



## norgeskog

buckytom said:
			
		

> they are pretty good, so are the tenderloins (don't ask me what part of an emu a tenderloin comes from. they don't have the same back muscles as a 4 legged beast).
> 
> they reminded me a lot of turkey burgers, kinda gooey.


 
_WHAT, YOU ARE EATING AN EMU - IT IS AN ALMOST EXTINCT FLIGHTLESS BIRD  _


----------



## norgeskog

thier1754 said:
			
		

> Gosh...Now someone's going to have to arrest Alix for smuggling Canadian beef and Bang for stealing it! Exhausting.
> 
> The cops are at the door...What shall I tell 'em?


 
INVITE THEM TO JOIN US FOR DINNER...SLIP THEM A MICKY AND THREATEN TO DO A CITIZENS ARREST FOR DUI ON DUTY....


----------



## Bangbang

Ha! I got arrested but made bail and the case has been dismissed.


----------



## wasabi

*Nobody move. Is there an Alix and a Bang here? I have a warrant for their arrest.*


----------



## norgeskog

wasabi said:
			
		

> _Norg, your post brought back childhood memories. Vicks was a cure- all in my family. Did you know that if you have a cold sore, a dab of vicks will heal it fast? JFYI._


 
wow, did not know that, thanks so much.  I guess this is why I always have Eucalyptus branches in the winder in my home.


----------



## Raine




----------



## Raine




----------



## wasabi

*Calling all cars,calling all cars, Bang is on the run riding a Emu...........Emu? *


----------



## Dove

( This sounds like a soap opera..LOL)

good job guys! it's fun to read..


----------



## Dove

( This sounds like a soap opera..LOL)

good job guys! it's fun to read..


----------



## Raine




----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Maidrite what are your qualifications? Its between you and this guy ----> 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Smash Utugoo and he works for hamburgers.  He dosent really speak much English though.


----------



## Raine

Here comes the dinner crowd>>>


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Ok....... Mr. Smash Utugoo is now our new (and 1st bouncer)!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Please welcome him! *giving Smash a blackened pepper hamburger*


----------



## luvs

i'm mad at my boyfriend, so to make him mad, i'm going to get fat.  so i'll start with chicken wings, double bleu cheese dressing, and 2 beers. for my salad go easy on the lettuce but double up on the bleu cheese dressing. add in extra croutons, thanks. i'll also take a ribeye, 2 baked potatoes with double butter and double sour cream, buttered peas, an extra basket of dinner rolls with extra butter, a vanilla shake, and for dessert, 2 slices of cheesecake with sweetened strawberries.

wait, i changed my mind. i'm not hungry so i'll just get drunk instead. one bottle of a nicely priced red, please. dry and tannic. and a basket of bread, no butter, please. thanks. that's a lot easier than getting fat.


----------



## Raine

Phew! Glad you were joking!


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Sorry Luvs.... no alcohol for you. You have been sick and we want you well! SO....... here are chicken wings with bleu cheese dressing, a ribeye AND 2 baked potatoes with garlic butter and sour cream plus buttered peas.


----------



## lindatooo

Whew I'm beat....what's available here?  Can I have some of that "punch" I made the other day?


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Punch comming up!!!!!!!!   WITH a umbrella in a beautiful crystal glass!


----------



## lindatooo

Ahhhhh thanks, Sush, I really needed that...but next time a little mixer please?  Oh... and I'm ready for the next one.....

All that talk about Easter Dinner!  Not doing it this year - gonna rest on my laurels!  (boxcar sized that they may be!)


----------



## luvs

yep, just joking, rainee, lol. 
sush, i'll just have to go get that wine myself.


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Luvs.... after all your hospital stays.... I just couldnt give you any alcohol... sorry.


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

*feeding the Emu* *scrubbing down kitchen* *making seaweed salad* Anyone want some dark roast coffee? I also have vegi-burgers and some fresh sushi too!


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Ohhhhhh yea...... ok picture this...
If you are a hot dog.... and youre starving, 
would you eat yourself?!


----------



## Bangbang

Bang throws brick through cafe window while riding emu.


----------



## mudbug

Crewsk!!  You need to get in here and fix Bang some breakfast.  He is being a wild child again and you are the only one he will listen to.  I know if you let him eat out of your hand he will calm down and go sit in the corner, quietly wagging his tail.


----------



## ronjohn55

Morning all!

It's early and I'm thinking breakfast...

Oatmeal Stout, anyone??   

John

Beer, it's for breakfast!!


----------



## crewsk

mudbug said:
			
		

> Crewsk!! You need to get in here and fix Bang some breakfast. He is being a wild child again and you are the only one he will listen to. I know if you let him eat out of your hand he will calm down and go sit in the corner, quietly wagging his tail.


 
OK, but it'll have to wait until I get home. I'm at my parents & I'm supposed to be cleaning.  I'm going to get a cup of coffee to go. I need to get busy around here before I get busted!!


----------



## ronjohn55

ronjohn55 said:
			
		

> Morning all!
> 
> It's early and I'm thinking breakfast...
> 
> Oatmeal Stout, anyone??
> 
> John
> 
> Beer, it's for breakfast!!


 
Hello?? Anybody???

Hmm, guess Bang scared everyone off when he broke the window. No stout to be found, either! No worries, I'll make some up!

I'll just set up the brewing stand over by the broken window - good venting for the propane burners  

John


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

*cleaning up broken glass* Talking with Smash Utogoo 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  *Smash goes out looking for Bang* *making coffee and reading magazine*


----------



## Alix

Whats with all the glass? And the plywood over the window? Morning Sushi, Hey ronjohn. *Pouring generous cup of coffee* 

I brought some homemade chicken noodle soup for lunch. If middie shows up make sure she has some, I think she is still sick. Jkath too. Got to get those girls well.

How did the goose turn out last night? Anyone have any? I am going to make some leftover goose sammiches for my lunch. Want one?


----------



## Maidrite

Sushi you should have waited I would have worked  for the same as I am being paid now, because I like you all.  Even Bang Bang and Alix deserve a second chance.  Besides I am a Black Frying Pan   . And have deadly     gas at times just ask Barbara. I would remind you of Casey Ryback with my     skills. Other than That I am purely Human.


----------



## crewsk

Are there any peaches back there? If so can I get one? I need something sweet but light. My lunch is just sitting in my stomach looking for company!!


----------



## crewsk

YAY! I found a white peach! I'm taking it & running out the door to pick TC up from school. I'll see y'all later!!


----------



## mish

I've created a new burger for Bang. Guaranteed or your money back. If you like it, the official name will be the More Bang For Your Buck Burger. Take a bite & see what you think.


----------



## Maidrite

Mish that will do it, but I think Bang Bang needs 3 of those and a Large order of Fries plus a 6 pack of Coke just to settle him down Man can he eat,  He had 5 of my last rubarb pies last time at one sitting.


----------



## mish

Food for thought.


----------



## Maidrite

That will work Mish!


----------



## Bangbang

mish said:
			
		

> I've created a new burger for Bang. Guaranteed or your money back. If you like it, the official name will be the More Bang For Your Buck Burger. Take a bite & see what you think.


 

Yummy! Thankyou!


----------



## mish

Welcome Bang. Here's some fries to go with the Bang Burger...on the house


----------



## Bangbang

Oh man !these fries are great! I feel better.


----------



## wasabi

*Did all of you forget that Bang needs to use the restroom after that huge meal? Anybody knows where the plunger is? Oh yea, and the air freshner.*


----------



## mish

Good food & good company always does the trick

Thinking restaurant revamp here. We need some dancing, great food, no accidents, & a golf course to tee off.  May need to call in the Donald.


----------



## crewsk

May I pretty please have one of those burgers too? I'm starving!!


----------



## Alix

*Beeep beeeeep beeeeep backing up forklift with crewsks burger on it* Want some fries with that?

Hey mish, we have lots of space. Just add in a club over past the massage chair room. Make sure you put in more bathrooms though. These ones are in need of a reno. Again.

I put on a pot of jasmine tea and have some fresh madeleines ready if anyone is in the mood for those.


----------



## crewsk

Mmmmm... thanks Alix! I don't think I'll have room for the fries after I eat all this!!


----------



## luvs

i hafta mop this floor.


----------



## Maidrite

Maidrite puts 12 inch pipe and new super thrown with Turbo Flush@, AM, FM , CLock, (TAPE, 8 TRACK , REEL TO REEL ,) CD , DVD Player with record player also AND LATRAINE AUTO POWER WASHER INSTALLED ALL  READY TO GO FOR bANG bANG 
ALIX YOu and BANG BANG have a warrant out on you guys something about selling old meat to the store down the street I THINK RUN!


----------



## luvs

yep, Bang is on the lam. he might end up in the clink if he keeps up this life of crime. old meat sales are passe.


----------



## norgeskog

Now that is a burger about which we will not say "where's the beef."


----------



## tancowgirl2000

I'm SO LOST!!!!!


----------



## pdswife

Can I just have a nice cuppa coffee and a quiet place to read my book?  After I wake UP I promise to come help out in anyway ya need!!!


----------



## thier1754

Re: the restaurant revamp.  How about violin and harp in the corner in the formal area?  Or fiddle and guitar for some celtic and/or pop in the Irish pub area?  Can do!  And my per/hour is very reasonable. *Thier rosins up the bow and begins tuning her strings...*






(Picture is not really me... )


----------



## buckytom

why are there hundreds of cats in heat outside? what the heck is going on??? 

(only kidding thier)


----------



## thier1754

*Thier, who suffers from low self esteem, sobs quietly in the corner*


----------



## thier1754

*Thier finds a passage in her Psych 101 book stating the following: "Researchers have recently found that violin music exquisitely executed has an aphrodisiac effect on both feline and human animals..." Thier develops an immediate sensation of power and begins rapidly strolling the room, playing wild gypsy music...* 

There's gonna be a hot time in the ol' cafe tonight! The cats are dancing on the fence and the customers are beginning to see each other in an entirely new light...

(warning...this is only fiction...No bad behavior, Bang and the boys...  )


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

*looks at Emu running across Cafe*  


Ok ok.... who thinks its a good idea to build 3 rooms with a TWIN sized mattres and a personal shower for each?! Im tired of sleeping in these massage chairs! 

And Maidrite we would be proud to have you as a bouncer! Smash Utogoo will fill in when youre not here.  
And guys I bought a Slip N' Slide!! 
*connecting hose to sink* *turning on water* *running and jumping on Slip n' Slide........ slidding off rubber mat..... slidding on tile floor..... smashing head into wall* 
Guys?   GUYS?!!! *passing out*


----------



## wasabi

[font=Trebuchet MS, Arial, Helvetica]*





Called 911 sush!


______________________________________





*[/font]


----------



## mudbug

No wonder there's never any dry bar towels around here.  Sushi!!!!!


----------



## tancowgirl2000

Yep....still lost!!!


----------



## buckytom

whatsamatta tanis?  why lost?


----------



## tancowgirl2000

It's been SO SO VERY long Bucky!!! I wanna cry, things just went way beyond me since Ive been gone


----------



## buckytom

you'll be alright tanis. just gotta jump right in. no splashing tho...
from confucius: as a leaf falls from a tree and gently lands in a stream, it joins the stream's flow effortlessly...


----------



## Alix

Just one great big game of lets pretend Tanis.


----------



## Alix

Just stopping here long enough to drop off this mornings load of pastries. *backing up the fork lift* Got something here for every taste bud! I'll be back in a bit. Got to feed my own troops. Girls had a "sleepover".


----------



## buckytom

(stuffing geese back into alix's trunk)... shhhhh, she'll never know, eh...


----------



## Alix

HEY!!! What are you doing back there??!!! Are you trying to get me in trouble going over the border? Don't you know it is illegal to bring the geese BACK into Canada...eh?


----------



## buckytom

"quack, eh"

nothing alix, just checking the tire pressure...

"quack, eh"

shut up ya darn goose. 

be done in a minute alix, just get in the car, here's a thermos of kenya aa coffee for the ride, and some fresh krispy kremes.

"quack, eh"

shut UP darnit, or i'll make pate' out of you....


----------



## Maidrite

Alix did you and bangbang get the thing taken care of  from yesterday? I told them it must have been a mistake. Anyway Have you tried out the new Ladies room? All self cleaning including the whole bathrooms  . I will start on the kitchen today, does anyone ever clean up after themself ?  O well I guess I wouldn't get to try out some of my new inventions if they did. Cup of Mississippi Mud please then I will get started.


----------



## buckytom

(coming out of bathroom dripping, covered in blue stuff)


umm, can we make sure no one is in the bathroom when you hit the self cleaning button? it was like a giant blue whirlpool. i almost got sucked down the drain...


----------



## thier1754

Yawn...Morning, all.  *Thier drags in, exhausted* Man, those cats really kept me hopping last night.  I finally had to turn the hose on 'em.  Expect several batches of kittens before long!


----------



## thier1754

I could go for some tapioca pudding and hot Earl Grey tea. Do I hear geese???


----------



## Maidrite

I am sorry Buckytom someone must have bumped the button . I better put a lock box around it. Boy your hair smells nice though. Did you try out the turbo flush ?


----------



## buckytom

thanks maidrite. i wouldn't want that to happen when some of the new customers were in there. i have to admit, the turbo flush was kinda fun...


----------



## Maidrite

Yea thats true Buckytom but don't do what happened to me I, I tried to clean me teeth it made me   .


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

I need some fiber in my diet. *whipping up black beans with garlic, cabbage and apples* This should do it!!!


----------



## Maidrite

Hello Sushi have you tried the New self cleaning Dutch Oven I just installed?


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

OHHHHHHHHH....... AHHHHHHHHH!!!!! Nice!!!!  
ANd I also love what you have done to the washrooms! (poor Bucky got slimed though)
And with all this fiber I shall soon see how they work myself!


----------



## Maidrite

Don't tell Buckytom, But his underarm deoderant had gave up the Ghost so I decided to help him out .


----------



## Alix

*WHOOOSH!! Alix emerges from washroom with blue hair* Um...Sushi? Got anymore bar towels? I oopsed in the bathroom. I need to clean up and get thier her tea and tapioca pudding.


----------



## Maidrite

By the way I should have told you all to start with you need to hang around in the restroom long enough to go through the rinse cycle and blowdry off cycle, that is if you need a quick shower.   No one has tried the music system.  Oh and Get out right away after the Blowdry  cycle. The wild flower scent cycle is a little strong to start out with !


----------



## Alix

*Grumbling as she heads back to washroom* NOW you tell me! I am going to be under those heat lamps for a few minutes.


----------



## Maidrite

Alix have you seen our new self cleaning Dutch Oven ? I installed it myself. PLease read the instructions before using it!


----------



## thier1754

Thier has passed out from hunger and fatigue.  She is being fanned by the tail of a small, grateful tomcat from the party last night...Merci, Fluffy!


----------



## jkath

Okay, Middie, you'd better not have been drinking out of my cocoa again, unless you want the stomach virus I just got over..... I'm so glad to be back in the land of the living!
(lost 6 pounds in 24 hours!)

I've got a few questions though...
1. Buckytom, have you joined a colony of Smurfs
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





?
2. Bangbang, are you full yet?
3. Alix, would you please take a minute off and relax? You're making the rest of us look lazy!
4. Why are there so many kittens outside?
5. Why does this guy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 keep looking at me funny?
6. Why are there goosedroppings all over Sushi's car?
7. Would somebody please tell this emu I'm not his mama?


----------



## jkath

ummmmmm hello? (tapping foot) hello???????


ever get the feeling that people see you coming and dodge out the back door?


----------



## Bangbang

Bangbang releases 1000 roaches in cafe.


----------



## wasabi

Wasabi runs around spraying........


----------



## Maidrite

Deadly Sushi , I have created a stable warp matrix, faze cannons will be up  in 35 minutes. I am having a little trouble with the food replicators, because Bangbang let 1000 cockroaches go,  and when I process an order there is bug "well you know"  on top. I may have to work into the night They will be ready for service and bug proofed by 07:00.


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

> 1. Buckytom, have you joined a colony of Smurfs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ?
> 2. Bangbang, are you full yet?
> 3. Alix, would you please take a minute off and relax? You're making the rest of us look lazy!
> 4. Why are there so many kittens outside?
> 5. Why does this guy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> keep looking at me funny?
> 6. Why are there goosedroppings all over Sushi's car?
> 7. Would somebody please tell this emu I'm not his mama?


 Yes Bucky HAS joined the Smurfs!

Bang is...... well Im not sure.....
Alix is doing a GREAT job!  
Im not sure about the kitten thing.  
Our new bouncer Smash Utugoo is searching for Bang.
I parked my car in our new automated washroom and its clean now.
I had a LONG talk with the Emu. lol!


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Smash has just brought Bang in the Cafe in cuffs!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I called the cops and have shown them the surveillance video. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




They hauled him off a few minutes ago. Poor Bang.... he turned to a life of crime.   *calling window company and exterminators*

*making sushi rice*


----------



## thier1754

*Thier, Fluffy tucked under her arm, bellys up to the bar and munches on some mini-pretzels...* May I have a small lite beer, please and some hot wings?


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

*giving Thier Amstel Light and a plate of medium spicy hotwings with blu cheese dressing and celery on the side*


Anything else sweetie?? And who or what is tucked under your arm?!


----------



## Barbara L

Wow, the place has changed since I have been in. I like the improvements. I thought I heard someone say something about geese, but other than the goose I got from Maidrite  , no sign of them. I did see a couple emus running around. Odd. Very odd.

Ok, it is 3:54 a.m. and I am a little depressed (something stupid at work), but I'm also happy (Spring Break started at 3:00 this afternoon, so I don't have to go to work for a week.  How about instead of my usual hot chocolate, you give me a couple Mai Tais? That should do the trick. 

 Barbara


----------



## jkath

Barbara L said:
			
		

> but I'm also happy (Spring Break started at 3:00 this afternoon, so I don't have to go to work for a week.  How about instead of my usual hot chocolate, you give me a couple Mai Tais? That should do the trick.
> 
> Barbara


You lucky girl! My kids have another 2 full weeks of school, but then we're taking them up to Santa Barbara to my parents' house, and the next day we're off to......






.........Vegas Baby!


----------



## Alix

*Shuffle shuffle* YAWN! Wheres the coffee? Please...help! *THUD! Alix is face down on the bar snoring.*


----------



## jkath

Fresh joe, comin' right up, Alix!

heeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeere you go! (sliding it down the bar)


----------



## buckytom

intercepting coffee...
hey guys, lets put some whipped cream in alix's hand and then tickle her nose with an emu feather...hehehe.


----------



## jkath

heh heh heh heh


----------



## jkath

pssssssssssssssshhhhhhhhhhhhhtttttttttttttttttttttttt -


----------



## jkath

QUICK, BUCKY! pull a feather out of beethoven!


----------



## jkath

(bucky tickles Alix, she smashes whipped cream all over her face.......)
jkath & buckytom high-fiving
woo-hoo!


----------



## buckytom

anyone want tea?  i'm brewing a copla pots. earl grey with silvertips, sencha with pineapple essence, and genmaicha.


----------



## Alix

*Smush* HEY! What the??? Oh very funny you guys! And before coffee too! *Wiping face with bar towel* Hand over the coffee and no one gets hurt.


----------



## buckytom

lol jkath!!!!    ok, now lets tie her shoes to the counter stool.... hehehe


----------



## buckytom

she's awake, leave the pot of coffee and runnnnn!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jkath

sorry Alix (looking at the floor)...can I make you some scones?


----------



## Alix

*wiping whipped cream out of her ear* Yes please jkath. *GLUG GLUG* Ahhhhh! Was that bucky I saw running out of here?  I have plans for him!


----------



## jkath

_okay, scones are up! Do you want currant, lemon or chocolate-dipped? _


----------



## buckytom

scalding cups, measuring temp of water, getting iron teapots ready.


may i have a scone, butter, and honey please?


----------



## jkath

_one hot buttered scone............coming up!_


----------



## jkath

we're outta honey right now - lemme go outside and check the beehives. (putting on gear)


----------



## jkath

Okay, bucky, got your honey & ........... what the?!!!!
<fluffy, thier's new cat, runs by, covered in honey>

(jkath goes out for a fresh batch)


----------



## jkath

okay, here ya go - fresh orange-blossom honey. I warmed it a bit too.
It's time to go to the gym - see y'all later


----------



## Alix

Oh jkath! These are fantastic! Thanks so much! *pouring another cup of coffee, tying on apron* I'm up to speed now. I am heading into the kitchen to put on some soup for later, and I think I will start the bread too.

Bucky can you handle the tables for a bit?


----------



## buckytom

ok alix, but i'm watching my back. 

never trust a canadian sconed, er, scorned...


----------



## Alix

Dum de dum de dum. Whatever do you mean bucky?


----------



## Barbara L

Did I hear someone mention scones?  I'd like one please.  Lots of butter and (thanks to jkath and no thanks to the cat!) honey.  Also a nice big mug of hot chocolate with a ton of whipped cream would be nice.  

Have fun in Las Vegas jkath.  I'm so jealous!  We'll hold your position open for you here.  

Well, I'm off to do laundry now.  Hand me those bar towels and I'll throw them in too.  Oh yuck!  They are covered in whipped cream and honey!  What a mess!

 Barbara


----------



## buckytom

toss the cat in the machine as well barbara. entertaining and practical, all at once... 

hey, you and maidrite are posting at the same time. don't your fingers get all tied up with each other's?


----------



## Barbara L

Yikes! My cats are all shaking in their little boots!  They used to purr and giggle when they heard the name Buckytom, but for some reason they are now hissing and growling!

 Barbara


----------



## Barbara L

buckytom said:
			
		

> hey, you and maidrite are posting at the same time. don't your fingers get all tied up with each other's?


It is sometimes challenging!  LOL

 Barbara


----------



## thier1754

From Sushi (I don't know how to do that "quote" thing...)<<*giving Thier Amstel Light and a plate of medium spicy hotwings with blu cheese dressing and celery on the side*

Anything else sweetie?? And who or what is tucked under your arm?! >>

Tucked under my arm? Oh, that's Fluffy, my new friend. He's a grateful tomcat that wandered in after the party on the fence the other night. Thanks to my feverish gypsy music performance, he's found himself the girl of his dreams, and they're expecting a litter very soon.

Thanks for the eats!


----------



## Maidrite

We now have fazer banks up and running on automatic looking to bangbangs bugs it will destroy them all. Also all modifications are up and running normal, please read and understand all manuals before using any of them.


----------



## buckytom

a tomcat named "fluffy". 

he must be one tough cat... (like a boy named sue)


----------



## thier1754

Well, I mean to tell ya, I am really ticked off now...I can't untuck Fluffy from under my arm. He seems to be glued under there with a heavy coating of...honey!! Geez, now I have to bathe him. Buckytom, don't you touch Fluffy! I'll do this myself.  <<Thier and Fluffy jump into a hot bubble bath in the cafe kitchen sink and begin scrubbing...>>


----------



## Maidrite

Buckytom,  Barbara and I have a cat but I know its not male, and its name is Fluffy! By the way we have about 25 cats so if anyone wants a free Easter kitty we have some to give away. Plus a Boxer/pitbull dog if someone wants him!


----------



## buckytom

closing the kitchen doors.

their, put on some clothes. this is a family restaurant...
i mean, i'm all for a beautiful woman (and her cat  ) in a bubble bath, but ya never know when the health inspector might show up...


----------



## thier1754

Buckytom, are you questioning my kitty's s*xual orientation? He is *all* tomcat; he just has a lovely coat. And very, very sharp claws.  Don't you, Fluffy? <<Fluffy begins edging toward Buckytom in a low crouch, a soft growl eminating from his throat, his yellow eyes narrowed to slits...>>

Soooo, Bucky.....Cuppa coffee? Donut?


----------



## Maidrite

Not yours Buckytom you know i won't do that anyway to you, But just throw him in the bathroom and use the turbowash


----------



## thier1754

buckytom said:
			
		

> closing the kitchen doors.
> 
> their, put on some clothes. this is a family restaurant...
> i mean, i'm all for a beautiful woman (and her cat  ) in a bubble bath, but ya never know when the health inspector might show up...


 
 We're out and dried off and dealing with Buckytom...


----------



## buckytom

jumping into sink, hiding in the bubbles....


----------



## Barbara L

buckytom said:
			
		

> jumping into sink, hiding in the bubbles....


Little did buckytom know that, in anticipation of his next move, thier had filled the sink with honey and then covered the top of it with bubbles to disguise it!

 Barbara


----------



## thier1754

So, Bucko, a bit sticky, is it???   But, then, you gave me a lovely compliment, so I guess we should make up and move on. Here, take this towel to dry off *hands Buckytom a very linty towel*


----------



## Alix

*Alix, humming, comes back into the kitchen carrying a big fluffy feather pillow* Whats that in the sink??? EEEEEEEKKKK!!!!! BUCKY PUT SOME CLOTHES ON!! *Poooof! Feather pillow explodes and coats bucky*


----------



## Alix

Phooey. I have to run. I will be back to see the outcome of this saga.


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

*comming back from long talks with contractor and zoneing department*
BUCKY!!? What the..........  
HEY!!!! I have just came from the building inspectors office and Im trying to explain things to them about what Bucky said!!! And NOW I see this! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Honey allllllll OVER the floor and sink! Bucky with lint and feathers! Feathers and lint stuck to the floor!!! The Emu is BLUE!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Not to mention the place is a general mess (except the bathroom). *Pacing back and forth* What if some inspector walks in while this is going on?! huh?? HUH??!!!! 
I just had payof..... errrrrrr..... convince the people I spoke with not to close us down until inspecetion. And now I see this.  
Im going into the pine tree maze...........


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

*coming back..... getting saki and little cup* *going back into pine tree maze*


----------



## buckytom

here sush, have a nice cold soju. better than sake. (blowing feathers off the top)
ummm, i need a hot shower to get all of this honey off.


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Darnit! *cant find my way back from the maze* *tripping over pinecone* UUUUUUUuuoooofffffff..........


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

We spent $240,000 for the 1st dinning room. Do we really use OR need it? It has a HUGE aquarium on the ceiling and on one wall. PLUS there is the cost of the guy that feeds the fish. Its beautiful BUt no one has USED the 1st dinning room. Please tell me what you think. And NO one can alter it until we are 100% in agreement. 

Personally I say we make 4 "hotel" rooms with shows and the like.


----------



## buckytom

we don't have to close the entire room, but we could save money by removing the fish tank. let's see if we can get iron chef to come up with dishes for the fish in the tank. it's gotta be him, since they are so exotic...


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

I second that Bucky!


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

*going past beer garden..... going thru 1st dining room.... entering Cafe.... going into 2nd dining room* Ahhhhhhhhhhh..... *relaxing into massage chair*


----------



## thier1754

Thier softly plays "Beautiful Dreamer" for Sushi and tiptoes home to bed.


----------



## Alix

Happy Easter all! I am putting a turkey and a ham in for later. Cheesy scalloped potatoes too. I am not very good at side dishes though so if someone wants to pitch in there it would be much appreciated. 

*Pouring coffee, tying on apron* Hmmmm...looks like I need to do a little clean up in here before I start though. *Puts all food in fridges and cupboards* OK, I think we are all clear. Where is that button that Sushi had installed? *PHWOOOOOSH!!!*


----------



## Alix

WOW! That auto sanitizer is the BEST! This kitchen is sparkly! OK, NOW I am going to get that turkey and ham in the oven. Dum de dum dum. *Puttering around in the kitchen, putting on fresh coffee and putting some croissants in the oven*


----------



## tancowgirl2000

In addition Alix you could make Candied Carrots...mmmmm.....cook your carrots as per normal...whatever that is....when done add your butter/margerine then top with brown sugar till crystally...not too much just enough for a sweet hint of love.....**wondering Alix is just in her apron**


----------



## Alix

How did I miss THAT this morning??? *Alix quickly puts on the required hot pants and half shirt Sushi declared the uniform* I am sure I am going to burn something essential in this get up. Hey Tanis, I can't do carrots. Wanna grab an apron and join me? There is a spare "uniform" over there.


----------



## tancowgirl2000

**A spare uniform??? I'm there!!!  Oh how absolutely flattering....guess I'll have to make sure I's watch what I lean over.  I'd hate to have an accident!**  Why can't you do carrots Alix?  You could do a cucumber salad


----------



## Alix

Cucumber salad! YES! OK, I can do that. I just don't do carrots well. I can eat them raw, or boil them for chicken soup, but any other method of cooking I absolutely make a HUGE mess of them. 

Want a fresh croissant? Still warm. Mmmmmmmm butter on these babies! *Pouring more coffee for herself and Tanis*


----------



## tancowgirl2000

**mmm!  OMG Alix!! These are scrumptious! **takes drink of coffee** ****!!  That coffees hot, how come you get hot coffee!!!


----------



## Alix

OK, I got everything ready to roll. I have to head out to church. Someone tag me here. Oh and wake Sushi in an hour or so. Ciao all!


----------



## thier1754

Ciao, Alix and Tancow! DH is washing the floor and I'm off to play at church shortly, too.  Ham today with potatoes and carrots riced together and scalloped mushroom potatoes for my family, (my mom always fixed those), salad, rolls, baked cheesecake that I did last night and brother is bringing frosted brownies.  Big Longaberger Easter basket full of candy for the guests to snack on. Have a wonderful day, everybody!


----------



## Bangbang

I got out of jail.....I got plans for the cafe.


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

*calling security company* Im installing a few security measures.  SO.... what plans are ya talking about Bang??


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

*stuffing face*

Alix this is GREAT!!!!!!! Thanks!!!!!!


----------



## mudbug

I made too many oatmeal raisin cookies for the new neighbors, and three of them are not even home!  *starting forklift motor*

Look out below!!!!!


----------



## Alix

Oh be still my heart! I LOVE oatmeal raisin cookies with tea! I will heat up the pots and make some Earl Grey and maybe some China White too. Any takers. Mmm these are still warm mudbug! YUM.


----------



## mudbug

I will have some of that tea, Alix.  I would have made half the batch of cookies with dried cranberries instead but I ate the rest of them earlier this week for snacks.  (Also REAL good in microwave oatmeal in the morning.)


----------



## Alix

Dried cranberries RULE!


----------



## Alix

OOF! I ate too many cookies. *waddling off into the pine forest to work off some calories*


----------



## wasabi

*Are we hiding eggs today and who will be the Easter bunny?


_______________________________







*


----------



## lindatooo

Wasabi you must be the Easter Bunny!  I'm ready to hunt!  Everybody else seems to be asleep!


----------



## wasabi

*More for us, lindatooo.*


----------



## Bangbang

Bang gets neighborhood gang to toss bricks through cafe window.


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

HA!!!!!! Little did you know that we installed shatter proof windows since the LAST time you tried this! Plus we are giving the video tape of your actions to the police.... again. This time they arent letting you OUT! *calling lawyer*


Wasabi were YOU the easter bunny?   Nice tail!!!!  

*eatting leftovers*

So.... how was everyones Easter??!!
I just got back from my celebration. I went over to my dads and then over to my aunts WITH my dad. We didnt have anything unique to eat. Just the usual...... Ham.... roast beef..... mashed potaoes.... vegies. It was good though!  


Hey, anyone play the piano? Im thinking out making the 1st dinning room into a lounge. What do ya think?


----------



## Maidrite

Ok Bangbang,and  Deadly Sushi You two gentlemen need to resolve your differences.  I am sick of you two brothers fighting all the time. I am calling your mothers.


----------



## wasabi

> Wasabi were YOU the easter bunny?   Nice tail!!!!



Thank you veddy much.
I just saw Bang running around the corner with a rock in his hand and a lump on his head.


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Maidrite I didnt do anything. Hes trying to bust our place up!  


Wasabi I'll make you some GREAT sushi if you could hop around in that bunny suit!!!


----------



## wasabi

Sush.....You're a baaaaadddddddd boy.


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Your sushi is ready Wasabi!


----------



## wasabi

*Here comes wasabi cotton tail, hopping down the bunny trail...........going to the wood shed now.*


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

> *Here comes wasabi cotton tail, hopping down the bunny trail...........going to the wood shed now.*


 
LOL!   That made my day!!!


----------



## PA Baker

OK--I'm back and ready to work!  I owe you all a few shifts after being gone for a week.  Can I get anyone anything?


----------



## Alix

Coffee? And maybe a nice big gooey cinnamon bun. Cream cheese icing?


----------



## PA Baker

I'm guessing you need the heavy-duty French press kind again, Alix? 

Coming right up with an extra gooy cinnamon bun (how about the one from the center of the pan--that's what we always fight over in my family!) with cream cheese icing.

Mmmm...maybe I'll dish one up for me, too!


----------



## Alix

Mmmmph. Gdd cmmmammn bn! Thks PA. Cffe grt too!


----------



## Bangbang

Bang shines laser into cafe. Woweeeeeeeeeeee! What fun!


----------



## Alix

*Holding up mirror to reflect Bang's laser* Y'know, we need to channel his energy in more positive ways. BANG! Why don't you head out to the new wing and start building the lounge? You can be the foreman! CREWSK! Bang is acting up again!


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

> Coming right up with an extra gooy cinnamon bun



Can I have one too???!!!! I LOVE those suckers!


----------



## Maidrite

Alix while I installed many other improvements I also installed Deflector Shields just push the little orange button with lights around it.   This will protect the cafe from anything.


----------



## Maidrite

Alix get ready I think we are moving up there. Get the Logs ready


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Up where Maidrite?


----------



## Maidrite

Up to Alix's area. Sushi you guys need to read all the manuals from all the goodys I have installed.


----------



## jkath

Okay, Sush - here's some ideas for you:
1. give Bang one of those anklets a la Martha Stewart so we can see his every move - kinda like a Bang-Lo-Jack.
2. Front room: How about a pool hall?
3. When can we put in the indoor ice rink? 
4. Can we just put a petting zoo in the back, next to the pine tree maze for the emu, canadian geese, fluffy the cat and the "roach farm"?

(Pouring up tiny glasses of rose liquer for all those interested - ps. I posted the recipe in beverages)


Good to hear your Easters were nice, guys-
I'm off to the gym for training


----------



## crewsk

Alix said:
			
		

> *Holding up mirror to reflect Bang's laser* Y'know, we need to channel his energy in more positive ways. BANG! Why don't you head out to the new wing and start building the lounge? You can be the foreman! CREWSK! Bang is acting up again!


 
What do ya want me to do? When he gets like this I can't even control him anymore! 

I'll have a glass of that rose liquer jkath. It sounds wonderful!!


----------



## Bangbang

crewsk said:
			
		

> What do ya want me to do? When he gets like this I can't even control him anymore!
> 
> I'll have a glass of that rose liquer jkath. It sounds wonderful!!


 
Yes you can....you know how.


----------



## Bangbang

Alix said:
			
		

> *Holding up mirror to reflect Bang's laser* Y'know, we need to channel his energy in more positive ways. BANG! Why don't you head out to the new wing and start building the lounge? You can be the foreman! CREWSK! Bang is acting up again!


 
Hey this is way more fun than buliding a lounge....but I will think about it. I was thinking mor like bulding another Big House Diner acroos the street from the Cafe. Darn....stop doing that with the mirror. Ughhhhhhh


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

> 1. give Bang one of those anklets a la Martha Stewart so we can see his every move - kinda like a Bang-Lo-Jack.
> 2. Front room: How about a pool hall?
> 3. When can we put in the indoor ice rink?
> 4. Can we just put a petting zoo in the back, next to the pine tree maze for the emu, canadian geese, fluffy the cat and the "roach farm"?




1, Great idea! I'll call the lawyer and see what she thinks.
2. No.... Front area is the atrium and the Cafe area
3. Not enough room sorry.  
4. OK!!!!   Sounds like fun! It will be right next to the beer garden and the maze! Who wants to call the contractor and get things going?


----------



## Alix

Sushi, can we get Bang to organize that #4 thingy? I think he would DEFINITELY be up to intimidating all the contractors into finishing on time. 

Bang, you stop with that laser first and I will put down the mirror. I have some fresh chocolate pudding cookies in the kitchen. Cookies Bang?


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Ok Alix. What do you say Bang?


----------



## jkath

Sushi, you've been holding on to non-grounded wires again, haven't you? I meant, put the pool hall in the now ghost-town-ish dining room #1.

no ice rink, huh? hmmmmmmm.

can we put in some gym equipment somewhere so I don't have to keep driving to the gym?

*think we can charge extra at the petting zoo for the only blue emu in captivity?

hey wait! that sounds familiar...blue emu...where have I heard that - oh yeah!
http://www.blue-emu.com/images/home_01.gif


----------



## PA Baker

Would someone be willing to make a big thermos of hot chocolate for me to take home to my hubby (I'll return the thermos tomorrow)?  He just called to tell me that he got home early and found that with the heavy downpour we've been having all day our one window well was filled with water and was starting to put so much pressure on the basement window that it looked like it was going to blow out (and yes, we have a cover on our window well!  ).  He's spent the last couple of hours outside first bailing the water out of the well while it filled back up just as fast, and then running around trying to connect black tubing to extend the gutters to try to help the problem.

He sounded cold, wet, and really, really grouchy.  On second thought, better add a big shot of something to that cocoa to calm him down--I have to spend the evening with him!


----------



## jkath

Here's an enormous thermos of Cocoa, with Buttershots added. Just the right thing to keep him toasty and happy. Also, I've knitted him some super warm soft socks too.


----------



## PA Baker

Boy, you work fast, jkath!  Thanks!


----------



## jkath

(deep voice coming from the back door)
"Hey, Mack, whey-ya do ya want dees pool tables?"


(jkath scurries over, signs the form and dismisses him out the door)


HEY SUSHI! SUUUUUUUUUUUUUSHI! DELIVERY!!!


----------



## jkath

PA Baker said:
			
		

> Boy, you work fast, jkath! Thanks!


No problem, PA - 
I just hope the rain subsides for you - matter of fact, feel free to send it my way. It began this morning and was gone in a couple of hours.


----------



## Bangbang

-DEADLY SUSHI- said:
			
		

> Ok Alix. What do you say Bang?


 
Ok....BTW those cookies are great Alix. Now what do you want me to supervise?


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

HEY SUSHI! SUUUUUUUUUUUUUSHI! DELIVERY!!!









Woooo Hooooo!!!!!!   Ok put them in the 1st dinning room! *ordering grand piano* *calling up electrician for new lighting*


----------



## jkath

The electrician still isn't here. Anyone want some artichokes & melted butter? I just cooked up a load of 'em.


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSS!!!!!!!!!!! ME!!!!!!!!! I love them!!!! *putting on bib* I hope you made a lot!


----------



## jkath

-DEADLY SUSHI- said:
			
		

> YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSS!!!!!!!!!!! ME!!!!!!!!! I love them!!!! *putting on bib* I hope you made a lot!


Actually, I made a ton, as they're one of my very favorite foods.

(sliding down platter full of artichokes down to sushi...... sliding down bowl of melted butter.............
sliding down plate full of HAAS avocados, peeled & sliced perfectly with a subtle sprinkling of salt on them..........)

Tossing a loaf of freshly baked french bread....

here ya go - anything else?


----------



## wasabi

**Wasabi raising her hand and waving* Me,me! I'll have what sush is having, yummmmm.
*


----------



## jkath

Okay, Wasabi.............catch! (sliding down an even larger platter her way, after noticing she's brought along some hawaiian friends)


----------



## wasabi

*Mahalo.The bruddas I brought over are huge. The large platter will do to start.*


----------



## Bangbang

jkath said:
			
		

> The electrician still isn't here. Anyone want some artichokes & melted butter? I just cooked up a load of 'em.


 
Tired of wating....I will bring my own electrician. He is an illegal but works his tan butt off and is cheap. In fact I am firing all the laborers and replacing them with illegals from mexico. Great workers. Found some at Walmart too. Alix needs to start cooking up refried beans, corn cakes,and tacos. Wait...I can get my good friend Roberto to do it.


----------



## Bangbang

Got some dancers from Miami. Do you like them?


----------



## jkath

Wasabi, I've just finished roasting a few turkeys - here ya go - and a vat of gah-lic mashed potatoes too. 

And, of course, pitchers of Mudbug's limoncello for everyone! Salut!


----------



## jkath

Bangbang said:
			
		

> Got some dancers from Miami. Do you like them?


 
Whew! They're fast!  

Hey, Bang, while your friend Roberto is preparing the meal for our new electrical team, can he also make me a plate of shredded beef flautas in flour tortillas? I'd also like fresh pico di gaillo on top with avocados. And some mexican fry bread, while he's at it.....Tell him muchas gracias from me. Thanks!

Well, my bananas are getting over ripe while I'm here, so I'd better go turn them into a banana bread! Be back in a bit.

(tossing keys & apron to Bangbang....walking out....'bye!)


----------



## Bangbang

No problemo.


----------



## Bangbang

*Burp! Fart!*


----------



## Alix

Zzzzzzzzzz...Wha?? What was that? *Alix stumbles toward kitchen after being asleep in the massage chairs all afternoon* Smells like we need some air freshener in there! Whoo! I love Mexican food but wow! *Hits big orange button to sanitize kitchen*


----------



## Bangbang

I'm going to set up a 2000 gallon Sal****er tank in the Lounge. Going shoppin for equipment. Oh yeh....building a Helo Pad on the roof. I am suggesting new uniforms for the waiters and waitresses. Low cut blouses and short skirts for the gals and zuit suits for the men. Hey....bringing in some dance instructers for Crewsk and anyone else that wants to dance in the lounge.


----------



## jkath

Bangbang!
Ewwwww!
(musta run out of the industrial sized bottle of Beano I gave him for Christmas)

Low cut blouses? nooooooo. Don't want any accidents near the fryer- remember Crewsk's problem!


----------



## Alix

LOL jkath! Wanna turkey sammich? These turkeys are yummy thanks!


----------



## jkath

I'll take turkey on foccacia, with fresh spinach, sliced tomatoes & a big drizzle of balsamic, thanks!

(my banana bread smells so good right now - 12 minutes to go...)

(Here's a Lucy Ricardo moment for you all - I was putting away the ingreds after I put the breads in the oven. So, here goes jkath, with the giant tupperware canister that holds the 5 pounds of flour.....she walks to the cupboard, and tips it ever so slightly, so it will fit the small space...and then she notices the lid isn't sealed....and 4 pounds of flour are on the floor.....yes, this did really happen just now)


----------



## Alix

CLEAN UP ON AISLE 5!! 

jkath, I have days like that ALL the time. My last one was rice all over the floor about 5 days ago.


----------



## jkath

that makes me feel much better!

(well, that and carbs!)

See y'all later - time to check on the loaves & finish with the chicken dinner.

toodles!


----------



## Alix

HEY! you forgot your sammich! Oh well, mine now. Mmmmmm!


----------



## thier1754

Suffering with an eye infection/cat hair eye irritation today...Anybody got a cure?  Just the little fan in the computer makes my eye go crazy.  I'm typing with one eye closed.

I'd like some comfort food.  Could someone whip up a hot turkey sandwich with potatoes and gravy and a big iced Coke?


----------



## thier1754

Hmmm...No one wants to cook for the strange woman who's squinting like a pirate.  I'll just do it mySELF! (said the Little Red Hen).  And she did.


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Ohhhhh.... soory Thier.... I didnt see you.    Comeover to the massage chairs. *whipping up creme' brulee and a big cup of Earl Gray tea* Here ya go sweetie!


----------



## lindatooo

Here you go, their, I just made a huge and I mean HUGE batch of in the kitchen's Braised Short Ribs along with buttered noodles and they are way too good to keep all to myself!

Comfort food coming up!


----------



## thier1754

Mmmm...Aaaaahhhh.  Thank you so much.  I could stay in this chair all night.  And someone knows just how to make creme brulee. Merci! You're a peach.    zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz........


----------



## lindatooo

DH is ensconsced (sp?) in his recliner with a great big smile on his face!


   
2


----------



## thier1754

lindatooo said:
			
		

> Here you go, their, I just made a huge and I mean HUGE batch of in the kitchen's Braised Short Ribs along with buttered noodles and they are way too good to keep all to myself!
> 
> Comfort food coming up!


 
*Thier opens one eye and smiles at Linda...* Wow! Thanks!  There's always room for a little more! Schlurp, munch, smack, gnaw gnaw gulp....Aahhhh...Terrific! Many thanks...'Night....zzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## lindatooo

You are most welcome my dear their!


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

*putting blanket on Thiers lap*


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

*sneaking into Cafe*   *calling contractor to make 3 small bedrooms with full baths above 2nd dining room and build elevator to get up there*

teeee... hee hee........ (hopes everyone likes it)
*sneaking out of Cafe*


----------



## crewsk

jkath said:
			
		

> Bangbang!
> Ewwwww!
> (musta run out of the industrial sized bottle of Beano I gave him for Christmas)
> 
> Low cut blouses? nooooooo. Don't want any accidents near the fryer- remember Crewsk's problem!


 
I'll never live that down will I?  

I've got a batch of chocolate chip butterfinger cookies in the oven that will be done in a couple of minutes if anyone wants some.


----------



## Alix

Can I have some to go? I may need to poke some through the bars of my girls cages. They are EXTRA crabby this morning. Think 9 and 10 is too young to give them coffee? It takes away my morning crabbies.


----------



## crewsk

Sure thing Alix, here's a dozen cookies hot & fresh to-go! I was drinking coffee when I was about 3 or 4. My grandma believd if it was good enough for her it was good enough for me.


----------



## thier1754

LOL Alix! I love the image of poking food through the bars of the kids' cages! I used to leave an "offering" of bread and butter and a glass of juice by my third son's bed at night so he could eat immediately as soon as he woke up, before I had to deal with him!  Don't think I'd start coffee quite yet, tho.


----------



## Bangbang

Immagration officers are here....got all my workers in the freezer. Darn they just found them


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

This is just GREAT!


----------



## Bangbang

I am going down to immigration and see if I can get them their green cards. I got friends in high places.


----------



## Maidrite

Alix you need to give the girls Mountain Dew it has more than coffee, but my mother let me have coffee once in a while so you might just put a little sugar and cream in it  besides look at how I turned out.    FOrget that last part .  Just can't wait to get into that cabin is all . BANGBANG how ya doing You need to be nice see I am trying


----------



## Bangbang

Maidrite said:
			
		

> . BANGBANG how ya doing You need to be nice see I am trying


 
I am workin on it. Iam gettin all my workers green cards so they can stay and apply for US citizenship. They will be back to work on the lounge within 24 hours. In the meantime I was wondering if someone would make me some Peking Duck for when I get back.


----------



## buckytom

ummm, how about peking (canadian) goose? we have way too many of them around. i could only get a few into alix's trunk the other day. it was full of american cigarettes and booze. the geese keep pooping in the pool and jacuzzis. can you bring your pit to clear them out bang?


----------



## Alix

I think one of the snakes would do a better job. Bang, did you get those guys OUT of the freezer? I don't want to find anything scary when I start dinner prep!

Bucky, hush about the stuff in my trunk!


----------



## buckytom

who keep shouthing "la migra, la migra"... i know it's funny to watch everyone scarmble back into the freezer, but we have to get some work done around here.

i wasn't about to say anything about the shovel, ropes, canvas, and lye alix....


----------



## Alix

Geez Bucky! How am I supposed to um...get rid of PROBLEMS with you shooting off your yap??? Heh heh heh. Maybe YOU'RE the problem hmmmm??? *Alix gives maniacal giggle and shuffles off into the pine forest dragging her bag of tools with her*


----------



## jkath

Sushi! why are you installing another elevator? You know, the one we were using for the fish-feeding-scuba-guy is still working! Oh well....guess we need a bellman now.

Wonder if the bouncer has any relatives that are smaller (as to fit inside the elevator).

hmmm. 
seems quiet here....
almost......too quiet........

Bangbang!
(sees Bang tiptoeing through the kitchen with fresh plates of frosted cookies)

<<whispering>>I KNEW you had a heart the size of Texas! Are YOU the one who's been leaving all those nice snacks in the English Tea Garden outside?

I won't blow your cover, Bang - I'll let 'em think you're a rough & tough kinda guy.


----------



## mish

Bangbang said:
			
		

> I was wondering if someone would make me some Peking Duck for when I get back.


 
Ooooh did someone say Duck! Great idea. This cafe needs some upgrading. No more ants, bathroom problems, etc. I'm calling in The Donald for a walk-through! Maybe he will buy it, clean it up, or get rid of it.


----------



## buckytom

mish, i'm sorry to have to say this (combing hair over to one side and sucking in cheeks),

but YOU"RE FIRED!!!!

(only kidding, hehehe  )


----------



## mish

buckytom said:
			
		

> mish, i'm sorry to have to say this (combing hair over to one side and sucking in cheeks),
> 
> but YOU"RE FIRED!!!!
> 
> (only kidding, hehehe  )


 
I quit! Not gonna eat with bugs & bathroom problems.


----------



## crewsk

jkath said:
			
		

> <<whispering>>I KNEW you had a heart the size of Texas! Are YOU the one who's been leaving all those nice snacks in the English Tea Garden outside?
> 
> I won't blow your cover, Bang - I'll let 'em think you're a rough & tough kinda guy.


 

Jkath, Bang is just a big ol' teddy bear!


----------



## Bangbang

Brought my pit in to get rid of the geese. Can I get a ham bone for her? She loves them. My workers have their green cards now and will start work again tonight.


----------



## crewsk

Bang, I've got a ham bone for her. Here ya go sweetie, gnaw away!!


----------



## Bangbang

Thankyou very much. Bang and Sydney lick Crewks face.


----------



## crewsk

OK, OK! You both can stop now, I don't want to drown!!


----------



## thier1754

Gee, Crewsk!...What happened to your face? It's got all kinds of ham fragments, doggie hairs and goo all over it!


----------



## crewsk

Bang & his dog Sydney decided I tasted better than the ham bone or something. I think I'm going to visit the restroom & hit the self cleaning cycle!


----------



## Maidrite

Man that is plain "Nasty" CREWSK at least the Dog has had shots. Bang I am not sure about him. Whats this with bathroom problems I fixed all of those a week ago. Along with the Fazer automatic bug killer. there are no bugs and the bathrooms have no plugups if you use the "Turbo Flush"!


----------



## Maidrite

And the Bathrooms are self cleaning!


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

> Sushi! why are you installing another elevator? You know, the one we were using for the fish-feeding-scuba-guy is still working! Oh well....guess we need a bellman now.


 

We are removing some of the tanks and making dining room #1 into a fun lounge.  We will have bands and a full sized bar too. Plus dramatic lighting comfy seats and tables with a dance floor.... pool tables and specialy coffee bar too!  All of this over looking the pine tree maze and connected to the jacuzzi. Bang is in charge of getting the job right! 
It will be open from 1 hour before darkness till 8 hours later!


----------



## Alix

I'm heading off to deal with my munchkins some more. There is chili in the kitchen for dinner...and Beano on the counter for Bang. Have fun tonight all!


----------



## thier1754

Good luck with those little monkeys, Alix!  Remember: turn around and they're all grown up.  Keep your sense of humor and your sanity will be preserved. Hugs.


----------



## Bangbang

Thanks for the Beano Alix.....*Burp!*
*I hope ot works.*


----------



## norgeskog

I would like to have a  Ramos Fizz please, and an omelette like Alix is having.  A good strong cup of coffee to follow would be really nice.  No cream please.  Also a note for the lunch or dinner groopies today, I have just found the recipe for TGI Friday's Jack Daniels Grill Glaze, I can do chicken breasts or bonless pork chops.


----------



## thier1754

Ooo! Recipe for the glaze, please! I'm just planning dinner, and that might just dress up my frozen chicken.


----------



## wasabi

Bangbang said:
			
		

> Thanks for the Beano Alix.....*Burp!*
> *I hope ot works.*



*Nope, didn't work Bang. You need the xtra strength Beano.





*


----------



## norgeskog

thier1754 said:
			
		

> Ooo! Recipe for the glaze, please! I'm just planning dinner, and that might just dress up my frozen chicken. http://us.f523.mail.yahoo.com/ym/us/ShowLetter?box=Inbox&MsgId=9217_3372922_166008_1519_5077_0_5409_9664_2628144420&bodyPart=1.2&YY=3670&order=down&sort=date&pos=0&view=a&head=b


 
TGI Friday's Jack Daniels Grill Glaze

1 tsp onion powder
1 Tbs tabasco
2 Tbs red wine vinegar
1/4 cup JD Whiskey
2 Cups brown sugar (I question this amount)
1/4 cup water
2 beef bullion cubes
2 Tbs Worcestershire sauce.

Place all ingredients into a sauce pan and bring to a boil, lower heat and simmer 15 minutes. Let cool and brush on cooked meats as a glaze. If BBQ'ing on a grill, this will burn the recipe said, so it is to glaze with not COOK with. NOTE: I am going to try this tonight with less sugar, it sounds more like a brown sugar sauce than anything else. Not much liquids for 2 cups of brown sugar IMHO. Let me know how you do it,

EDIT:  Went back to source and it definately said 2 cups, unless it was a typo on their part.  I found the TGI FRidays dipping sauce, and it called for 1/2 cup packed brown sugar and more liquid.


----------



## Bangbang

-DEADLY SUSHI- said:
			
		

> We are removing some of the tanks and making dining room #1 into a fun lounge.  We will have bands and a full sized bar too. Plus dramatic lighting comfy seats and tables with a dance floor.... pool tables and specialy coffee bar too!  All of this over looking the pine tree maze and connected to the jacuzzi. Bang is in charge of getting the job right!
> It will be open from 1 hour before darkness till 8 hours later!


 
I am getting a permit to have Arm Westling and Poker Tournaments. This lounge should be ready in a week for business. Got the lighting done. Hey...looked into purchasing the rest of the buidling space. We would have room for a Micro Brewery.


----------



## Barbara L

Uh-oh.  I went to sign up for the poker tournament but someone switched the sign-up sheets.  Somehow I signed up for the arm wrestling tournament instead.  Yikes!  Maybe the permits won't go through after all.

 Barbara


----------



## thier1754

Barbara:

Hmm...Looks like you're gonna have to develop some arm strength -- fast!  Here's two gallons of bread dough I haven't had time to knead.  The Hobart's out of commmission, so could you do it yourself?  Knead that dough girl!! Push!! Fold!! Turn!! Push!! Fold!! Turn!! Push!! Fold!! Turn!! Push!! Fold!! Turn!! Push!! Fold!! Turn!! Push!! Fold!! Turn!! Push!! Fold!! Turn!! Push!! Fold!! Turn!! ....I'll be back in a half hour to check on you...


----------



## Barbara L

Oh my gosh!  My arms are starting to look like Popeye's!  Keep that dough coming!

 Barbara


----------



## wasabi

*I hope so girl, look who your first opponent is......

*


----------



## jkath

Hey, Sush - can I run the coffee bar? 
(sliding a double mocha, 2 shots of buttershots, extra whipped cream, 165 degrees down the bar)
Anyway, I like the uniform better - starched white button-down with a short black skirt, green skirt apron.

Also, I need you all to feel my pain - I went in to get my hair cut & colored like usual, and asked her for larger chunky highlights instead of the regular. Ummmm..yeah.... she didn't hear me say chunky, and instead lightened me waaaayyy too much - - good thing I'm going to Vegas soon - it'll blend in perfectly  there - I feel like Jessica Simpson now.

Can someone make me a lemondrop martini with extra sugar on the rim?


----------



## jkath

Hey, Wasabi - Judy looks more like a Jerome. Look at the hands!


----------



## jkath

fine thing - I'll make my own lemondrop.....

off to the gym to work it off now - toodles!


----------



## wasabi

*We should have DNA testing before the match.*


----------



## Barbara L

I'm ready to take her on now!  COME AND GET ME JUDY!!!  JUST YOU TRY!!!!

 Barbara


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

> looked into purchasing the rest of the buidling space



None of it is for sale. It is privately held. Andy owns it all. But we got the money from selling the Airbus airplane. It gave us the funds to open our GREAT Cafe!!!!!   Sorry Bang, but you will have to speak with him.


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

*looking at progress on night club* Well Im going up to one of the free bedrooms.   Good night folks!


----------



## jkath

Well, I hope Sushi noticed the mint on the pillow!


----------



## thier1754

jkath: Sympathies regarding your hair woes.  Doncha hate it when they don't listen? You're such a cutie, though, I think it would be hard to make you look bad...


----------



## Alix

Oooooooo jkath, I hear you on that one! I got my hair streaked a couple weeks before our wedding. When people look at our photos they all ask if thats really me   I was NOT a happy camper!

Hey, are you still here doing the coffee bar thing? I'll have a large whatever is hot back there. No cream or sugar. I can help myself if you are busy.

Y'know, I normally love to spend time with my kids on Spring Break, but the weather has been so wacky we are having to spend WAY more time indoors than is usual and tempers are high! I am thankful that at least there is enough chocolate in the house to mellow us all out a bit   I will be around for a bit this morning, then this afternoon I am taking them off to the movies. 

How did the chili go over for dinner last night? Looks like norge pitched in some chicken too. Mmmmmmm, leftovers for breakie!


----------



## Raine

Our neighbor has really short hair. She got an extension and it doesn't look anything at all like her.  Saw her at the house with the groom, day of the wedding, and I was wondering what strange woman he was going inside with. Until I found out it was the bride.


----------



## PA Baker

Alix, here's a pot of strong, dark coffee for you and a chocolate cinnamon scone for good measure.

You know, I here Benedryl works wonders in helping kids get along!


----------



## Alix

Mmmmmmmmmmm chocolate cinnamon scone and coffee!!! It doesn't get much better than that! Thanks PA!

I have heard the same thing about Benadryl, Must get me some! If not for them FOR ME!


----------



## mish

Alix said:
			
		

> normally love to spend time with my kids on Spring Break, but the weather has been so wacky we are having to spend WAY more time indoors than is usual and tempers are high! I am thankful that at least there is enough chocolate in the house to mellow us all out a bit


 
Hey Alix, this might help take the edge off & have some indoor fun at the same time 

Chocolate Covered Cherry Jello Shots

1 cup creme de cacao
4 oz package cherry jello
1 cup hot water

Heat water to boiling point. Dissolve jello in the water, add creme de cacao and chill in plastic shot glasses. Serve when ready. Serve in:Shot Glass
----------
Chocolate Covered Martini

1 1/2 oz vodka
1/2 oz Godiva® chocolate liqueur
1/2 oz vanilla schnapps

Chill cocktail glass. Mix Vodka, Godiva, and Vanilla Schnapps. Stir, do not shake. Place single cherry with stem in chilled cocktail glass. Strain over cherry. Serve in Cocktail Glass


----------



## Alix

Frantically pasting...THANKS MISH!


----------



## mish

You're welcome Alix.  

Sushi, did you say we have an aquarium? I always forgot to feed my fish  so here's a back-up recipe. (Hope it brings a giggle.)

Aquarium Jello
4 envelopes gelatin
Blue Curacao liqueur
Purple Endive
assorted gummi fish
1 package candy

Use a new or well-cleaned goldfish bowl. Mix gelatin according to package directions, substituting curacao for water in whatever ratio you prefer. Place the hard candies in the bowl. When gelatin is cool but not yet setting up, pour it slowly into the bowl and be careful not to disturb the candies or the color will run. Cool until half-set then add foliage and fish, placing them with strands of spaghetti. Refrigerate until serving-time.


----------



## jkath

thanks for the pats on the back - worst part is that I was a hairdresser for a long time & I hate not having control!
I may be calling her today, but it's weird, as she's always done a great job, and she's a good friend too...hmmm. 
Hey, can I have some of those shots, guys? It may lessen the pain before my training this morning at the gym 

BTW, I just made fresh yeast rolls, if anyone wants some - I think later I'll broil some with thinly sliced steak & tomatoes on top for lunch.

Who wants coffee? (tying on apron) Making 20 espresso shots and lining them up on the bar...

Sushi, this coffee bar was brilliant. Where else can you get a specialty coffee drink of your choice with extra "spirits" in it?!


----------



## Alix

WHOOHOO! Espresso shots! *Alix starts tossing them back...*


----------



## Alix

OK, now that I am all buzzed up I have to take off for a bit. Back in a couple of hours. I left a pot of turkey veggie soup simmering back there. I think that might go well with the buns you made jkath. 


See y'all later!


----------



## mish

Alix said:
			
		

> WHOOHOO! Espresso shots! *Alix starts tossing them back...*


 
  Have a great day Alix.


----------



## jkath

Well, Alix only had 6 espresso shots, and Mish only took one from what I can see.... that leaves 13 for me!
       

off to the gym!


----------



## Maidrite

Look here I am the only one in shape to be a sumo wrestler so if it comes to that I take Barbara's place. I SHOULD be in The WWF but they are just not in my league  .  Hey Alix I would like a scone I have never had one.  Oh here is a tip for you all, in the winter when you decide to make homemade snow Ice Cream, Don't choose the yellow snow its not lemon flavored .


----------



## PA Baker

Hi Maidrite!  Here's a chocolate cinnamon scone for you, and an extra for Barbara, too.  Sorry for the delay.  I guess we still don't have our staffing worked out well here all the time!  

I made a mixed field greens salad with cranberry walnut dressing to go with Alix's soup and jkath's rolls if anyone wants to join me for a late lunch.


----------



## Barbara L

Ok, you think you're going to take my place Maidrite?  Just try me.  With my newly built up Popeye arms, I have a feeling you won't find that as easy as you think! Barbara


----------



## Barbara L

PA Baker said:
			
		

> I made a mixed field greens salad with cranberry walnut dressing to go with Alix's soup and jkath's rolls if anyone wants to join me for a late lunch.


Count me in PA.  I could definitely use a lunch break right now.  Could you add some spinach leaves to that salad?  I need to keep up my strength you know!

 Barbara


----------



## PA Baker

No problem!  The salad now has field greens and baby spinach and crumbled goat cheese or ricotta salata (am I spelling that correctly?)--your choice!  It goes so nicely with the soup and rolls!


----------



## buckytom

a ga ga ga ga ga ga ga. barbara is strong to the finich-k.


----------



## Barbara L

You said it buckytom!

I would like it with goat cheese PA.  Thank you.   The soup and rolls smell great Alix and jkath!

 Barbara


----------



## buckytom

toot toot!


----------



## Bangbang

-DEADLY SUSHI- said:
			
		

> None of it is for sale. It is privately held. Andy owns it all. But we got the money from selling the Airbus airplane. It gave us the funds to open our GREAT Cafe!!!!!  Sorry Bang, but you will have to speak with him.


 
I will get my native american friend Big Fists to give him and offer he CAN'T refuse. Big Fists also got our gambling permits for the Cafe. Hey.....Barb looks like she is on steroids. Check those arms out


----------



## buckytom

i know a native american guy that works for cnn, his name is "dances with wolf blitzer"....


----------



## PA Baker

We might have to make Barb our bouncer if she keeps on eating all this spinach!


----------



## Barbara L

I was already tested this morning, since it was one of the rules of the arm wrestling tournament.  Clean as a whistle!  Nope, it was all that dough thier starting me kneading last night.  That is my new training regiment.  I knead dough for 15 minutes every hour.   

 Barbara


----------



## thier1754

Oooooffff...kersplatttttt.....*Thier arrives with a half whiskey barrel of fresh, rapidly rising bread dough, hefts it out and heaves it onto the bar.* Here ya go, Barbara; today's dough delivery.  You go, girl!!


----------



## Barbara L

Thanks thier!  I was just about out of dough!

 Barbara


----------



## thier1754

My pleasure, Barbara.  I love watching others exercise.


----------



## thier1754

Barb: I like your blue and white outfit with the red barbells...Kind of patriotic...​


----------



## PA Baker

Maidrite, I just posted the chocolate cinnamon scone recipe here for you:

http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/showthread.php?p=100596#post100596


----------



## Bangbang

Gettin Roberto to cook Barb some Cochinita Pibil to help build her strength.


----------



## thier1754

I checked out that recipe on the Food Network, Bang.  It sounds delicious.  Where did you first taste it?


----------



## Alix

Hey Barbara, what you gonna make with that dough when you are finished kneading it? Since it is Easter maybe we could braid them into paska loaves? (Its egg loaf dough right thier?)


----------



## crewsk

Can I get some milk very quickly please? I did a stupid, stupid thing!!! I planted some cayenne pepper seeds today & even though I washed my hands, I just found out I didn't get all the oils off them! I was eating a pecan caramel cluster & my mouth started burning!!


----------



## Alix

*Glug glug, clink, swish! Alix sends milk down the bar to Crewsk*


----------



## PA Baker

Yikes!

Here's a big, big glass of cold milk.  Do you want some fresh baked bread too?  I hear that can help.


----------



## crewsk

Thank you both very very much!! Sure PA, I'll have some bread too. Can I get it to-go? I've gotta get started on a peanut butter pie. I'll make a few extras for the cafe too!


----------



## Alix

Peanut butter pie? Whoa. That sounds positively decadent! Do you drizzle chocolate on it too? Can you post the recipe please?


----------



## crewsk

Sure thing Alix! This one is topped with chocolate pudding so it dosen't have chocolate drizzled on top. I have not used this recipe yet but I got it from a lady I go to church with & she makes them all the time.


----------



## thier1754

Alix said:
			
		

> Hey Barbara, what you gonna make with that dough when you are finished kneading it? Since it is Easter maybe we could braid them into paska loaves? (Its egg loaf dough right thier?)


As a matter of fact, it's very eggy. It's a brioche dough and it should braid just fine. I even sneaked some currants into it and a bit of home made candied citron.

Hey! My eye's finally getting better this afternoon.  Did somebody pray?  If so, merci!


----------



## crewsk

Here it is Alix!! http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/showthread.php?t=9615


----------



## Alix

I said a quick one for you when I read it thier. And THANKS crewsk! Going to copy that one out.


----------



## PA Baker

I think that since it's so nice today, we'll light the grills behind the cafe and have a large cook out for dinner.

I'll bring some garlic and balsamic vinegar marinated chicken breasts and red potatoes to grill.  What else should we have?


----------



## thier1754

I'll bring fruit salad with kiwis, strawberries, early melons, Fuji apples and raspberry yogurt.

Thanks for the "quick one", Alix!


----------



## Bangbang

thier1754 said:
			
		

> I checked out that recipe on the Food Network, Bang. It sounds delicious. Where did you first taste it?


 
I had a mexican buddy that made it. It was pretty good.


----------



## Bangbang

Barbara L said:
			
		

> I was already tested this morning, since it was one of the rules of the arm wrestling tournament. Clean as a whistle! Nope, it was all that dough thier starting me kneading last night. That is my new training regiment. I knead dough for 15 minutes every hour.
> 
> Barbara


 
I ordered this manual so you can train correctly. I would be thrilled to be your coach. I ordered a table.

Check it out.
http://www.eiyc.com/techmnl.htm


----------



## Bangbang

Big Fists purchased the remainder of the building....my workers are breaking down the walls to make sure there is room for the brewery. We also set aside a private excercise room for Barbara and anyone else that wants to train to arm wrestle. This place is going to be awsome. Got to go get some more workers.


----------



## Bangbang

The Poker Table will be here tomorrow. How do ya like it?


----------



## Bangbang

Here are the chairs


----------



## jkath

Bang, I love the table and chairs! They are perfect!
BUT>>>>>>>>

How come when I asked for gym equipment so I wouldn't have to drive there each day, noooooooooooooooobody cared...all of a sudden Popeye...er..I mean Barbara shows up and it's "let's build her a room".........(*sigh*)

oh well...back to work (tying on green apron)
You like how I added rhinestones to my apron guys?


----------



## jkath

Okay, who ordered the half-caf vanilla latte with rum?
Hellooooooooooooooo! Drink order up!


----------



## norgeskog

PA Baker said:
			
		

> No problem! The salad now has field greens and baby spinach and crumbled goat cheese or ricotta salata (am I spelling that correctly?)--your choice! It goes so nicely with the soup and rolls!


 
Is it possible to have gorgonzola instead?


----------



## Alix

Oooooo. Not sure WHO ordered that jkath but if no one else claims it I will take it!


----------



## thier1754

I think we need some democracy here at Sushi's Cafe...Like this: Bang moves that the place be turned into a brewery and arm wrestling training facility, someone seconds the motion, and he gets an "aye" from the majority to pass it into law. Bang, are you being a bit pushy?? *Thier taps her foot and furrows her brow at Bang, waiting for a reply...*


----------



## Bangbang

Kath...Its still Sushi's Cafe.....I thought he wanted me to make one wing the fun lounge. I know I can get a bit carried away but I just want it to be the best Cafe in North America. We will even have our own Beer. Just think. Sushi's Dark Ale. Ok.....can I have a crummy Miller Light. Ughhhhh Alright....you get your own personel Total Gym. At least I did not build a pool.


----------



## jkath

Thier! Just let him go about his work  - it's kind of like Sasquatch - you can't disturb him or he'll get mad again and throw more rocks!

I like his poker room, anyway.

Thanks for taking that drink order, Alix - can't figure out who ordered it....

Coffeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee! Coff-Coff-Coffeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee! Get yer hot coffeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!

Here's a plate of munchies for you guys - bruschetta on toast points, portabellos sauteed in butter & garlic,  black olives, and a salad of buffalo mozzerella, romas, basil & italian dressing.


----------



## jkath

Bangbang said:
			
		

> Ughhhhh Alright....you get your own personel Total Gym. At least I did not build a pool.


 
<<jumping up and down like a tiny blonde pomeranian>>
wheeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!

Since my trainer works at the gym by my house, can I get a new trainer for this gym?
(*over loudspeaker in best "ronco" voice: "Now accepting applications"*)


----------



## Bangbang

Thanks Kath.....this just arrived.

http://www.addabrewpub.com/


----------



## thier1754

*Thier melts in the face of Bang's humble charm...* Sorry if I hurt your feelings, Bang, but you do have a tendency to charge ahead. Strong, creative "idea" people tend to do that, and everyone else runs along behind shouting, "Wait for me!!...Wait for me!!"  

I'd like the first turn at the poker table...Are we playing for chips or pennies or...??


----------



## Bangbang

Ok Kath....I would love to do be your trainer if you can't find anyone.


----------



## Bangbang

thier1754 said:
			
		

> *Thier melts in the face of Bang's humble charm...* Sorry if I hurt your feelings, Bang, but you do have a tendency to charge ahead. Strong, creative "idea" people tend to do that, and everyone else runs along behind shouting, "Wait for me!!...Wait for me!!"
> 
> I'd like the first turn at the poker table...Are we playing for chips or pennies or...??


 
The buy in is 25 bucks and you get 200 bucks in chips. Winner takes all. We need 8 players to start.


----------



## Bangbang

Thier ......would you like to go shopping for a chandelier to hang over the poker table? You can spend as much as you like.


----------



## jkath

BAng, you're Barb's exclusive trainer!
<loudspeaker comes back on: Still accepting applications...>

I love the microbrewery! Only 30 square feet, huh? What are you demolishing for it? (and can I help? I'm pretty good at that stuff)

question: if the buy in for poker is $25, and you get $200 in chips...where did those other $125 in chips come from?

I say buy in is a flat benji. No limit hold 'em.


----------



## ronjohn55

Bangbang said:
			
		

> Thanks Kath.....this just arrived.
> 
> http://www.addabrewpub.com/


 
Malt extract?????

NO GRAINS??!?!?!

*NO BREWMASTER?!?!?!?!*

Bang! You're killing me!!!!!!  

I'll be off in the corner if anyone needs me.......   

John


----------



## lindatooo

mish said:
			
		

> You're welcome Alix.
> 
> Sushi, did you say we have an aquarium? I always forgot to feed my fish  so here's a back-up recipe. (Hope it brings a giggle.)
> 
> Aquarium Jello
> 4 envelopes gelatin
> Blue Curacao liqueur
> Purple Endive
> assorted gummi fish
> 1 package candy
> 
> Use a new or well-cleaned goldfish bowl. Mix gelatin according to package directions, substituting curacao for water in whatever ratio you prefer. Place the hard candies in the bowl. When gelatin is cool but not yet setting up, pour it slowly into the bowl and be careful not to disturb the candies or the color will run. Cool until half-set then add foliage and fish, placing them with strands of spaghetti. Refrigerate until serving-time.


 

I've Gotta do that!!!!! Thanks!


2


----------



## Bangbang

ronjohn55 said:
			
		

> Malt extract?????
> 
> NO GRAINS??!?!?!
> 
> *NO BREWMASTER?!?!?!?!*
> 
> Bang! You're killing me!!!!!!
> 
> I'll be off in the corner if anyone needs me.......
> 
> John


 
Hey! Come out of the corner. We could use some help with the first recipe. I was thinkin maybe a Mild English Ale that ya can drink alot of and not get wasted.It will make the local cops happy too. What do you think? Don't forget we got to run this by Sushi.


----------



## Barbara L

Ahem! I thought I heard my drink order come up as I was washing my hands in the restroom. What happened to my half-caf vanilla latte with rum?

Thanks for the manual Bang. 


			
				jkath said:
			
		

> How come when I asked for gym equipment so I wouldn't have to drive there each day, noooooooooooooooobody cared...all of a sudden Popeye...er..I mean Barbara shows up and it's "let's build her a room".........(*sigh*)


jkath, the secret is all in the amount of the bribe. 

 Barbara


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Hey now... hold on there Bang. We have no room for a gym! *getting rid of contractor*. No gym! Also, no arm wrestling either! Sorry but I have to put my foot down. This is a place to eat and drink. Those tables ared GREAT!! Love the chairs too!  We can put them in the back next to the pool table. 

Also, Ronjohn..... you are our brewmaster!!!! CONGRATS!!!  

ANy ideas for a band we can hire for the lounge?


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

> Big Fists purchased the remainder of the building....my workers are breaking down the walls to make sure there is room for the brewery. We also set aside a private excercise room for Barbara and anyone else that wants to train to arm wrestle. This place is going to be awsome. Got to go get some more workers.


 
*Who is Big Fists?! This place isnt for sale. Period!  *
*We arent breaking down walls for a brewery EITHER!!!!!! We are putting that stuff in the back next to the bakery.*


----------



## Barbara L

*sniff*  *Walking away with head and Popeye arms hung low*

 Barbara


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Ohhhhhhhhh fine.   Barbara youre breaking my heart.  


Alright....... *calling back contractor*    *Giving Barbara a big hug*


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

*going in Kitchen to whip up a plate of pasta and basil red sauce*  Hey there are flowers all over the Cafe' area! They smell great AND they are beautiful! Who ordered them?

*getting Guiness*
*relaxing on stool at counter*


----------



## Barbara L

Thanks Sush!  Wanna arm wrestle?  I need more practice!

 Barbara


----------



## Bangbang

Fine.....I quit and my workers are coming with me. I will build my own place across the street form yours. HA Big Fists takes back permit for gambling and the brewery. You are on your own  Bang tosses firebomb into cafe.....while nobody is in there......I hope...... I got my people finding cat meat in your freezer. Whats up with that Ughhhhhhhhhhh! Knocking myself out and nobody appreciates it


----------



## mish

lindatooo said:
			
		

> I've Gotta do that!!!!! Thanks!
> 
> 
> 2


 
Thanks lindatooo. Was hoping patrons would like the idea of a virtual fish tank & chocolate jello shots.  (Sometimes I feel like I get lost in the crowd...weeping.)


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Ok!   *putting arm on table* *clenching Barbaras hand* GRRRRRR!!!!!! *sweat beading on forehead* AAARRRRRRRRR!!!!!

*fart* OPPPPPSSSS!!!   *Barbara slamming Sushis arm on table and flipping me off chair*
*laying on floor*   Wow Barbara! Kneading that dough WORKED!!!


----------



## Barbara L

-DEADLY SUSHI- said:
			
		

> Ok!  *putting arm on table* *clenching Barbaras hand* GRRRRRR!!!!!! *sweat beading on forehead* AAARRRRRRRRR!!!!!
> 
> *fart* OPPPPPSSSS!!!  *Barbara slamming Sushis arm on table and flipping me off chair*
> *laying on floor*  Wow Barbara! Kneading that dough WORKED!!!


No, it was the gas.  I had to get out of there!

 Barbara


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

> Fine.....I quit and my workers are coming with me. I will build my own place across the street form yours. HA Big Fists takes back permit for gambling and the brewery. You are on your own Bang tosses firebomb into cafe.....while nobody is in there......I hope...... I got my people finding cat meat in your freezer. Whats up with that Ughhhhhhhhhhh! Knocking myself out and nobody appreciates it



Hey!!!!! I appreciate it! I like the table and chairs you ordered! ANd I can get a permit LEGALLY! And you destroyed our Margaritta machines!!!!!!!!!!    Why did you have to trash out kitchen with a fire bomb???????!!!!!


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

> virtual fish tank & chocolate jello shots.


 Heck I love the idea!!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			










> No, it was the gas. I had to get out of there!


 LOL!!!! Sorry!


----------



## Maidrite

As soon as BangBang throws firebomb cafe's defense system kicks in. #1 system puts firebomb out in mid-air by using countermeasures to put fire out and ditch firebomb in dumpster.#2 Drops Marshmellow fluff on Bang Bangs head. #3 Warns BangBang not to try that again.#4 Maidrite says he will sub for his Beautiful wife in brawl.


----------



## mish

-DEADLY SUSHI- said:
			
		

> Heck I love the idea!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL!!!! Sorry!


 
Aw, thank you Sushi, wiping tears, blowing nose. HONK HONK.


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Sould we ban Bang from the Cafe? I wanted this to work out but throwing a fire bomb in OUR Cafe just isnt cool.  

Maidrite thank God you installed the fire supression system!!!!! Now I have to order NEW Margaritta machines.


----------



## Maidrite

We can just use the two workers Bang forgot about in his departure, they use to tend bar.   Besides they really like our pay. I really like Bang Bang and he has been trying perhaps we should give him till the end of the week .


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Ok Maidrite. Till the end of the week.

Hey I can go for some shrimp with garlic butter sauce! Anyone else want some?


----------



## Bangbang

Ok......I was just having a anxiety attack.....more like panic and I tossed a few harmless flash bangs grenades when nobody was there. I am real sorry for my behavior and would just like to know in specifics what Sushi wants me to build and not build...what permits he wants and does not want. If he just wants a whimpy cafe with donuts and coffee thats fine (just another Krispy Kream....Ughhh but he will need to pay my workers for what they have done. [_edited_] It was almost finished.Ughhhhh Do you have any idea what it will cost me to send this equipment back 

http://www.sandia.gov/media/NewsRel/NR2002/flash.htm


----------



## buckytom

got any more of those grenades bang. cool! let's go chuck 'em in the koi pond and see what floats...


----------



## wasabi

*Hold on there, no one moves. Hear there are some illegal aliens working for a Mr. Bang. I need to see green cards, NOW!


*


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

> I am real sorry for my behavior and would just like to know in specifics what Sushi wants me to build and not build...what permits he wants and does not want.



Well please no outside help from the mob.   Also the Cafe or any part of it is  not for sale. Plus we cant expand any furthur. All our land is used up. So we can only go upwards.  

Please no illegal aliens. BUT.... its cool that you fixed that problem!   We need to finish turning the dining room into a lounge. Bang has done a GREAT job so far! Alas, we have no room for a gym.   We need to make a stage with lighting and a second bar.... plus a coffee bar for those of us that dont want to drink. Oh yeah.... we need a killer sound system and stage lighting too! The brewery will be in the back in the kitchen. RonJohn and Bang are the Master brewers. If anyone wants to add to the Cafe we should make sure everyone will agree on it. At the far end of the lounge we can have the DJ room which can be your office Bang, if ya want it.   How does that sound everyone?


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

> *Hold on there, no one moves. Hear there are some illegal aliens working for a Mr. Bang. I need to see green cards, NOW!*




   Ok..... everyone has their green cards. Bang got that sorted out a few days ago. 
Hey anyone feed the animals in the back? The Blue Emu looks ticked off.


----------



## SierraCook

Sorry, DS.  I forgot it was my night to feed the animals.   *plunking a bag of emu food down on the floor* I will get right on it.


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Thanks Sierra.   Watch your fingers!!!


----------



## SierraCook

Why do you have a lion back there?  Nobody told me that I would have to bring my lion tamer's outfit from my circus days. *Dusting mothballs off outfit*


----------



## SierraCook

TaDa!! I found my outfit. The lion is back in his cage. All the animals are fed and bedded down for the night.


----------



## thier1754

A random question on behalf of a family member who's trying to break into the theater tech biz: Anybody ever worked in this field? Know anyone who has? If so, any advice/guidance/ideas?  Thanks!


----------



## ronjohn55

Bangbang said:
			
		

> Hey! Come out of the corner. We could use some help with the first recipe. I was thinkin maybe a Mild English Ale that ya can drink alot of and not get wasted.It will make the local cops happy too. What do you think? Don't forget we got to run this by Sushi.


 
Ok, sounds good! One 3% english mild coming up!!

But first, we gotta get rid of this malt extract system - we brew the real way, with grains! Making beer from pre packaged malt extract is like making brownies from a box!  

Hi, my name is John, and I'm a Beer Snob....


----------



## ronjohn55

-DEADLY SUSHI- said:
			
		

> Well please no outside help from the mob.


 
But Sushi, you do realize we need to saerve alcohol, right??? Who do you think we get the permits from???  

John
(I'm affiliated wtih the Purple Gang out of Detroit, myself...)


----------



## Alix

OK all. I spit coffee all over the keyboard this morning reading your antics of last night. Now I need a new one. Jkath? You back there yet or do I need to brew my own?

Um Barbara? Sorry about your latte...that was me  I have a little problem with coffee. I'm in therapy for my addiction. 

Y'know, when I went out back this morning to feed the zoo back there I couldn't find the emu. I found some feathers though. I also heard some suspicious slurping and crunching sounds from that weird cave thing near the edge of the pine trees. Did someone mention a LION??? 

Um, I think I will stay in here where it is all safe and quiet and do a little baking. Got a couple cheesecakes in and a chocolate beet cake just about mixed up. *Pours another coffee* Anyone need anything?


----------



## crewsk

*huff, puff* *pushing in cart with 100 dozen chocolate peanut butter pies* 

Hey, can I get a little help here? A lion just chased me down the street & I'm exhausted!!


----------



## Alix

Whoops! Coming crewsk! Oh man, remind me to tell you about my peanut butter pie disaster yesterday after we put these in the fridge.


----------



## crewsk

Whew! Thanks Alix! 

Oh no, what happened to your pie?


----------



## PA Baker

Don't leave us in suspense, Alix!  What happened?

I was thinking about making chicken and eggplant parmesan sammies for the lunch rush today.  Anyone want to lend a hand?


----------



## Alix

I see you found my sad tale of woe. For anyone else who is interested here it is. http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/showthread.php?p=101016#post101016


----------



## crewsk

Alix, it may have been a sad tail of woe but it did have a happy ending!


----------



## Alix

Thank goodness! I really don't like to waste stuff, so I would have been very put out to have to toss stuff in the garbage! I will have to try it the real way next time!


I am off to take the girls out for a walk to feed chickadees. I will be back later. Save me a piece of pie would you please? The cakes are out and cooling. I made 3 cheesecakes and there is cherry topping, blueberry topping, and raspberry topping. The chocolate cake is particularly yummy. Enjoy!


----------



## crewsk

I think I'll have a slice of cheesecake with blueberry topping & a cup of coffee. Can I get anyone else anything while I'm in the kitchen?


----------



## thier1754

A cup of green tea, please.  I'm working on getting the sugar out of my diet, so no sweetening in the tea, please! Then I'm going for a long walk around the harbor.  Puff puff...


----------



## Maidrite

DS I am sorry but I must insist that I be able to protect the whole place with needed safety protection devices sometimes without anyone knowing about it, its the only way to make it safe for everyone! 
 Lets go up two stories for a gym and a swimming pool .

    Hello Alix and Crewsk how are you to Ladies doing ? Care for some fresh Cream Puffs I have Regular, Strawberry, Chocolate, and Blueberry. I made 8 dozen of each plus 20 Gooseberry pies. Me and Barbara can't have any!!!!!   does anyone have a small bowl of Total cereal@ I can have and some skim milk    .


----------



## PA Baker

Maidrite, I'll get you a bowl of Total if I can try each kind of your cream puffs--they sound great!


----------



## Maidrite

That sounds like a plan, but promise to get some extra napkins I think I put to much goody in them


----------



## PA Baker

No problem--that's the best part!


----------



## Maidrite

I use to love smoking  and eating    I quit smoking august 1 of last year, now I am trying to lose weight   anyone who as an addition and says how hard it is should have to try not eating . It is way worst  . Why couldn't I be one of those that needs to gain weight so I can eat eat eat     .   Now I know what is larger than a bread box and smaller than a elephant !!!! Me  .


----------



## crewsk

thier1754 said:
			
		

> A cup of green tea, please. I'm working on getting the sugar out of my diet, so no sweetening in the tea, please! Then I'm going for a long walk around the harbor. Puff puff...


 
Here's your green tea their! Sorry it took me so long, I got lost in the cheesecake.  

Maidrite, congrats on quitting smoking! I'm on my 3rd month of being smoke free & it feels wonderful!!


----------



## Maidrite

Same to you then Crewsk,  Speaking of Green Tea I have a neighbor next door he has a clothing shop, but he is from India and he just gave me some Green tea would you like a cup ? He gave me half of the Box.    I have some Imperial gunpower green tea as well.


----------



## crewsk

Sure Maidrite! I need to get all the sugar out of my system from that cheesecake, peanut butter pie, & your cream puffs. I'm going to be climbing the walls in a few minutes if I don't!


----------



## Bangbang

Anyone want a Lion Steak? Lion Stew?..Lion Burger?


----------



## Maidrite

lions steak please


----------



## Bangbang

Hey Sushi.....can I get an estimate on building up? The lounge is almost done. Just have to finish the dance floor and clean up. Started our first batch of brew. This will be a low alcohol beer so people can drink a lot of it without gettin sloppy drunk.
Dark English Mild Ale
Light DME
Black Patent Malt just enough tomake the beer a deep black color
Crystal Malt
Fuggles Hops

Enough for 450 gallons.


----------



## Maidrite

Crewsk here is your cup of tea and a full pot of tea in case you want some more  

    Bang Bang may I try some of the brew as you get it ready ?  Will you have any bock brew ?


----------



## PA Baker

Maidrite, if there's any tea left, I'd love a cup.  I just can't get warm this afternoon!  Your cream puffs were fantastic!  I think I'll have another with the tea.


----------



## ronjohn55

Bangbang said:
			
		

> Hey Sushi.....can I get an estimate on building up? The lounge is almost done. Just have to finish the dance floor and clean up. Started our first batch of brew. This will be a low alcohol beer so people can drink a lot of it without gettin sloppy drunk.
> Dark English Mild Ale
> Light DME
> Black Patent Malt just enough tomake the beer a deep black color
> Crystal Malt
> Fuggles Hops
> 
> Enough for 450 gallons.


 
Ok, lessee here....

That'd Be:
300lbs light DME
40lbs Black Patetnt Malt
10lbs Crystal 90L (Can't use too much, or the beer will finish too sweet)

Oh, and 77 ounces of Fuggle Hop pellets in a 90 minute boil. And I reccomend wyeast 1968 for the fermentation - it's a wonderful British Ale yeast

Can we PLEASE switch to all grain brewing??? We're gonna need to sell another Airbus if we keep going through that much DME - the stuff is EXPENSIVE!!!  

John


----------



## PA Baker

John, that's like another whole language to me, so I say do whatever makes you happy!


----------



## ronjohn55

PA Baker said:
			
		

> Maidrite, if there's any tea left, I'd love a cup. I just can't get warm this afternoon! Your cream puffs were fantastic! I think I'll have another with the tea.


 
PAB, step over to the brew kettle! We'll have 450 gallons of beer boiling for 90 minutes. It'll throw off some heat for sure. (Hope you don't mind the smell of hops...)

John


----------



## PA Baker

Growing up we lived about 5 miles from a brewery and if the wind blew right all we could smell was hops, so the smell doesn't bother me a bit.  And if it'll help me get warm, I'm there!


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

> can I get an estimate on building up?




Well, I was thinking about making a big garden in the back. We would have to destroy Doves woodshed though.  
What does everyone think? Is it worth it? If we go forward with it Bang will you supervise building it?
As far as going upwards.... I have to talk to the zoning folks. What did you have in mind Bang?


----------



## thier1754

A belated thanks for the tea, Crewsk!


----------



## Maidrite

PA Baker here is your Tea, Thank You trying my cream puffs have as many as you like


----------



## jkath

PA Baker said:
			
		

> Growing up we lived about 5 miles from a brewery and if the wind blew right all we could smell was hops, so the smell doesn't bother me a bit. And if it'll help me get warm, I'm there!


 
I know the feeling, PA! The Miller Brewing Plant is about 5 miles away, and it's located right on the edge of the freeway. If you drive by, you can smell it for a long time!

By the way all, please be proud of me  - I just hooked up my new computer. (2nd one I've ever had - first was back in '98)
and it works!

Back to the issues at hand: I'd like a cup of green tea too, and some peanut butter pie, 3 creampuffs....and a lionburger.

Sushi, as manager of the coffee with spirits bar, I'm asking if we can have a co-manager to dispense the teas. I'm lousy at that part. 

Maidrite, thank you so much for installing all the protection for our cafe! We do appreciate it (well, all of us except the blue emu...by the way, where is he?)


----------



## Maidrite

PA Baker here is your Tea, Thank You trying my cream puffs have as many as you like


----------



## PA Baker

Thanks Maidrite--I'm back for more!  You've got me hooked today!


----------



## thier1754

Maidrite: Two extra large cream puffs for the road, please...I have a long afternoon of practicing and pulling weeds ahead. Gotta work of all the Easter candy...Wait a minute...Cream puffs...??...Make that celery sticks.  


P.S. Stuffed with cream cheese.


----------



## norgeskog

ronjohn55 said:
			
		

> Ok, lessee here....
> 
> That'd Be:
> 300lbs light DME
> 40lbs Black Patetnt Malt
> 10lbs Crystal 90L (Can't use too much, or the beer will finish too sweet)
> 
> Oh, and 77 ounces of Fuggle Hop pellets in a 90 minute boil. And I reccomend wyeast 1968 for the fermentation - it's a wonderful British Ale yeast
> 
> Can we PLEASE switch to all grain brewing??? We're gonna need to sell another Airbus if we keep going through that much DME - the stuff is EXPENSIVE!!!
> 
> John


 
Sounds like we are becomming a micro brewery, what are we going to name our special made beer???


----------



## Alix

OK, just dropping in for a few minutes. jkath, I am excellent at tea! II can help there. Tomorrow though, I'm running out again now. I just brewed a pot of green and ginseng if anyone needs a pick me up. One of those and some of those cream puffs would have you bouncing. Any peanut butter pie left?


----------



## Bangbang

ronjohn55 said:
			
		

> Ok, lessee here....
> 
> 
> Can we PLEASE switch to all grain brewing??? We're gonna need to sell another Airbus if we keep going through that much DME - the stuff is EXPENSIVE!!!
> 
> John


 
Why not do both? Will we have enough room? I won 200 miliion in the lotto so expense will not be a problem.


----------



## Bangbang

-DEADLY SUSHI- said:
			
		

> Well, I was thinking about making a big garden in the back. We would have to destroy Doves woodshed though.
> What does everyone think? Is it worth it? If we go forward with it Bang will you supervise building it?
> As far as going upwards.... I have to talk to the zoning folks. What did you have in mind Bang?


 
Ok.......a gym with showers,a juice bar,steamroom, heated whirlpool,and oriental massage,and salon for the ladies. I know some great Japanese ladies that will work cheap. I will build it with my lotto money without my mob friends too. Just run this through the city zoning people. If they refuse can I get my Mob buddies to convince them? That will be the only time I use them. Please......please.....you don't want to find yourself wearing concrete shoes on a boat do ya? Hey....business is tough sometimes. Big Fists says he will owe ya a a favor if you get this approved.Free protection with noweekly payn offs. Lets have lunch at the Big House Diner and talk about it. Just you,me and Big Fists. Or we could go deep sea fishing just you and me. What do ya think?


----------



## crewsk

Alix said:
			
		

> OK, just dropping in for a few minutes. jkath, I am excellent at tea! II can help there. Tomorrow though, I'm running out again now. I just brewed a pot of green and ginseng if anyone needs a pick me up. One of those and some of those cream puffs would have you bouncing. Any peanut butter pie left?


 
Alix, I saved you a peanut butter pie! I had to feed the rest to Bang to help keep him in a good mood though. He's bouncing all over the place now!!


----------



## jkath

*Thanks so much for stepping up, Alix!*

sush, how are you doing with all the expansion? Here, have a fresh croissant. Still flakey & buttery! Also (swishhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh) here's a mocha-latte-extra whipped creamy with a shot of kahlua. Nothin' like comfort food 

Alix, I've left you a green apron on the counter  -  feel free to embelish. 

Thier - pass me a couple of those celery sticks too...nah, forget it - Maidrite? Maidrite? Do you still have creampuffs? Can I have a dozen?

Bang - please keep me on your good side! Here's a filet mignon, wrapped in bacon with a side of a giant baked potato smothered in chicken gravy.


----------



## thier1754

jkath: I'm saving a plate of those yummy celery sticks for you, should you decide to change your cream puff ways! 

I'm donating a karaoke machine to the lounge and hiring musicians.  What kind of music do you want?


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

> Sushi, as manager of the coffee with spirits bar, I'm asking if we can have a co-manager to dispense the teas. I'm lousy at that part.



Well ok.   I shall start interviewing redhe.... errrrrr people tomorrow.  



> Ok.......a gym with showers,a juice bar,steamroom, heated whirlpool,and oriental massage,and salon for the ladies. I know some great Japanese ladies that will work cheap. I will build it with my lotto money without my mob friends too. Just run this through the city zoning people. If they refuse can I get my Mob buddies to convince them? That will be the only time I use them. Please......please.....you don't want to find yourself wearing concrete shoes on a boat do ya? Hey....business is tough sometimes. Big Fists says he will owe ya a a favor if you get this approved.Free protection with noweekly payn offs. Lets have lunch at the Big House Diner and talk about it. Just you,me and Big Fists. Or we could go deep sea fishing just you and me. What do ya think?


 






 Right now I feel that we should stick to finishing the lounge, getting used to the brewery and think about building a large garden in the back. Ok folks..... put in your vote for the garden.... and remember to make room for it, we have to knock down Doves woodshed.  
Also, two people from the FBI were in here earlier asking about Big Fists. I told Agent Mulder and Agent Scully to speak to Bang, and that I would cooperate fully.


----------



## Maidrite

Ok I am sorry I have been working so hard I have brought 50 dozen more of each of the cream puffs we already had so of plus also 50 dozen more in blackberry,lemon, lime and coconut, Bon Appetit . Sorry Jkath and Thier here you go, I have been so busy I made 100 dozen from scratch no bake cookies and 200 pounds of chocolate rice. Getting Fork Lift to unload everything.

I just don't know how Bang Bang has all that energy i can't keep up with him .


----------



## Maidrite

Bang Bang can I have a triple of both kinds of brew please, man am I pooped. Sushi have you had any of Bang Bangs brews yet ?


----------



## thier1754

Uumph, schlurp, smack, smurrrph, shhhouppp, smack, smack...Oh, my...the coconut is especially good, maidrite. Could you please come live at my house? And may I have the chocolate rice recipe?


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Hey did anyone know Im Italian?! I called some of my relatives and they said they are comming over in a few days to stay a week or two!  

If a guy named Angelo, Armando, Pasquale, Valentino, Antonio, Bruno, Franchesco, Giovanni, Zanebono, Giuseppe, Luciano, Luigi, Vincenzo or Asti Spumante comes in when Im not here tell them I said 'hi' and give them an espresso!  
Oh YEAH.... our adopted cousin Boris (hes Russian but he likes to think hes Italian.... so dont say anything.... hes gets mad!   )


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Thats a lot of cream puffs! *grabbing 4 lime* *stuffing face* Daahzz ah gaad!!!!! *gulp* Thanks!!!


----------



## wasabi

*Capesh, sushi.*


----------



## Bangbang

-DEADLY SUSHI- said:
			
		

> Well ok.  I shall start interviewing redhe.... errrrrr people tomorrow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Right now I feel that we should stick to finishing the lounge, getting used to the brewery and think about building a large garden in the back. Ok folks..... put in your vote for the garden.... and remember to make room for it, we have to knock down Doves woodshed.
> Also, two people from the FBI were in here earlier asking about Big Fists. I told Agent Mulder and Agent Scully to speak to Bang, and that I would cooperate fully.


 
Mulder is dead and Scully is pregant with my kid....so forget about any cooperation.


----------



## Bangbang

Maidrite said:
			
		

> Bang Bang can I have a triple of both kinds of brew please, man am I pooped. Sushi have you had any of Bang Bangs brews yet ?


 
Be patient.....it will be at least three weeks before this first brew is ready. We are on real time here.


----------



## Bangbang

-DEADLY SUSHI- said:
			
		

> Hey did anyone know Im Italian?! I called some of my relatives and they said they are comming over in a few days to stay a week or two!
> 
> If a guy named Angelo, Armando, Pasquale, Valentino, Antonio, Bruno, Franchesco, Giovanni, Zanebono, Giuseppe, Luciano, Luigi, Vincenzo or Asti Spumante comes in when Im not here tell them I said 'hi' and give them an espresso!
> Oh YEAH.... our adopted cousin Boris (hes Russian but he likes to think hes Italian.... so dont say anything.... hes gets mad!  )


 
Funny......my real name is Pasquale.


----------



## Maidrite

Sushi I  now have the U.S.S. Defiant online with a stable warp field. Shields are online as well.


----------



## Bangbang

-DEADLY SUSHI- said:
			
		

> Well, I was thinking about making a big garden in the back. We would have to destroy Doves woodshed though.
> What does everyone think? Is it worth it? If we go forward with it Bang will you supervise building it?
> As far as going upwards.... I have to talk to the zoning folks. What did you have in mind Bang?


 
Workin on a Hops garden right now. Hey what are those funny lookin seeds you brought in.....I hope those are not ....well you know.


----------



## Maidrite

Anyone want to beam up and go for a ride ?


----------



## thier1754

Sushi, I'd like to be in charge of the rose garden, a section of the larger garden.  We'll need some nice, well rotted compost, some spray to keep the aphids and black spot under control, and an expense account so I can go shopping!


----------



## Maidrite

I think Sushi should too!


----------



## thier1754

This is the first rose on my list: "Nancy Reagan".  In case you're not a rose person, roses are usually named after a person, and many prominent women have had a rose named after them. This one is growing in our yard here at home; great scent, pale creamy peach color (lighter than the picture). Roses cost about $15 ea., so I'm going to need at least $150...


----------



## Maidrite

Thier those are very nice  .


----------



## Bangbang

thier1754 said:
			
		

> This is the first rose on my list: "Nancy Reagan". In case you're not a rose person, roses are usually named after a person, and many prominent women have had a rose named after them. This one is growing in our yard here at home; great scent, pale creamy peach color (lighter than the picture). Roses cost about $15 ea., so I'm going to need at least $150...


 
Big Fists is a big fan of Roses.......he is sending some to Sushi right now....with a.....well lets just call it a suggestion regarding the expansion UP


----------



## Bangbang

Maidrite said:
			
		

> Sushi I now have the U.S.S. Defiant online with a stable warp field. Shields are online as well.


 
Ral cool....I am goin to test it with these. If it works we have a deal with some friends of mine.

http://www.sandia.gov/media/NewsRel/NR2002/flash.htm


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

> This is the first rose on my list: "Nancy Reagan". In case you're not a rose person, roses are usually named after a person, and many prominent women have had a rose named after them. This one is growing in our yard here at home; great scent, pale creamy peach color (lighter than the picture). Roses cost about $15 ea., so I'm going to need at least $150...


 You got it Thier!!!!!!   I love roses! I think we should plant a few herbs too.


----------



## thier1754

Thanks, Sushi!  I promise to choose carefully and not splurge. Tomorrow, when everybody's around again, you all can feel free to request your favorite rose. 

Herbs? How about lavender? It's tough and comes back every year. And rosemary and sage, too.  Great when you snip off a few tender sprigs and slip them under the skin of a roasting chicken with a little butter. Yum.


----------



## crewsk

I wanna plant something!!!! I love playing in the dirt! How about some dill in that herb garden & instead of knocking down Dove's woodshed can we use it to support a yellow climbing rose called golden showers? They are tiny flowers(about the size of a quarter), thornless, & beautiful!! My grandma has one that's over 12 feet high!

Their, I love that Nancy Reagan rose! My roses aren't doing real well since we moved. But, I'm hoping they do better this year.


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

> instead of knocking down Dove's woodshed can we use it to support a yellow climbing rose


 
But theres not enough room.   Or we could make our outdoor petting zoo smaller. But what are we going to do with our animals.


----------



## ronjohn55

-DEADLY SUSHI- said:
			
		

> But theres not enough room.  Or we could make our outdoor petting zoo smaller. *But what are we going to do with our animals.*


 
Heh Heh...

I'll get the grill going!!   

John


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

LOL!   Well YOURE killing them then!


----------



## PA Baker

We should just wait 'till Bang gets here.  I'm sure he'd be more than happy to help!


----------



## jkath

Thier - not only are the roses pretty, and will decorate the cafe well, we can also use them to brew up more batches of my rose liquer!

sushi, I know it's expensive, but since Bang won the lottery, I'm sure you won't mind me asking for 1500.00....I'd like to plant a mature Haas avocado tree - the one I'd like bears about 1200+ avos a year. It'll also provide shade in the summer 

I'm also thinking of growing artichokes too - ever seen a plant? They are outrageously weird looking, with their long stems


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Jkath..... we have about 71 million dollars left from selling the Discuss Cooking Airbus! We have no money problems at all!!!   Would you like to put the avacado tree in the middle of the pine tree maze? I think its to large for our garden area. And what gym equipment do you use the most?


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

*going in elevator up to the 2nd small bedroom* *showering..... putting on swim trunks and flip flops. Getting towel* *getting Iced coffee in Cafe* Ok folks Im going for a relaxing soak in the whirlpool. Anyone care to join me? Its a BEAUTIFUL day!


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Darn bugs! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*spilling coffee in whirlpool* GAAAAAR! Im going to get coffee stains where the sun dont shine.


----------



## thier1754

Crewsk: Golden Showers sounds beautiful.  Sushi, couldn't we buy that little piece of land that's adjacent to ours -- it's just an abandoned gas station now -- and expand just a bit? Then we'd have space to keep Dove's woodshed and expand the garden area.  Just think: we could grow all of the vegetables for the cafe!  And roses for jkath's amazing liquers! If we buy a couple of bunnies and put their wire-floored hutches over the compost bins (we did this when we lived in CA), we'll have the hottest compost in town! All the kitchen scraps can go out there to decompose...Organic veggies...Yum!!


----------



## jkath

-DEADLY SUSHI- said:
			
		

> Jkath..... we have about 71 million dollars left from selling the Discuss Cooking Airbus! We have no money problems at all!!!


_*Woo Hoo!*_



			
				-DEADLY SUSHI- said:
			
		

> Would you like to put the avacado tree in the middle of the pine tree maze? I think its to large for our garden area.


_*I think you're right on that one - does that mean I have to drag my ladder thru the maze though?*_



			
				-DEADLY SUSHI- said:
			
		

> And what gym equipment do you use the most?


_*Let's see: Stairmaster, Precor Eliptical, Rowing Machine, Treadmill for running...gotta havemy ab benches, and free weights...that's good for starters....  *_


----------



## jkath

Thier:another rose recommendation: I have tons of pink "dream weavers" that are great climbers (15' at least) - I'll bring some bare roots over there. & to go with your Nancy Reagan, I'd recommend my favorite, "Just Joey" - I've got one in my front planter that I can donate


----------



## thier1754

Ooo!  Just Joey is at the top of my "to buy" list! Did you know that it was named after a woman -- I think her name might have been Josephine -- not a man?

Thanks for the donations...I'm not familiar with Dream Weaver, but it sounds yummy. I don't have a lot of pinks.  I seem always to fall in love with the cream and peach tones.

Gotta go shower and get to work.  Putting Harney's Teas up today.  Later!


----------



## thier1754

Anybody here successfully raised rabbits in a colder/damper climate like Western Washington?


----------



## Bangbang

Bang has cleaver in hand herding animals into corner.


----------



## Alix

UGH! jkath, pour me one of those hard coffees would you? Sorry I am so late today. Its been a   of a day so far.  I can man the tea side of things for a while. I brought some buttermilk biscuits and some carrot cake and some gooey cinnamon buns. The biscuits are to go with the fried chicken I brought in. 

What happened to the petting zoo? I haven't seen any animals around here for a while. And what is that smell? Didn't we install a fan for the brewing area?


----------



## thier1754

The SPCA arrives in the nick of time and relieves Bang of his cleaver. The Petting Zoo is placed in protective custody with a special guardian.


----------



## Alix

Hey thier, just made some Champagne Oolong. Want a cup? How about a Turtle brownie? Still warm and oozing caramel.


----------



## ronjohn55

thier1754 said:
			
		

> The SPCA arrives in the nick of time and relieves Bang of his cleaver. The Petting Zoo is placed in protective custody with a special guardian.


 
Bender puts out the grill... grabs a fishing pole and a 6-pack - I umm.... need to go check the aquarium.... 

John


----------



## thier1754

Alix said:
			
		

> Hey thier, just made some Champagne Oolong. Want a cup? How about a Turtle brownie? Still warm and oozing caramel.


Oh my gosh.  That sounds great.  Both, please!


----------



## mudbug

What are you people THINKNG???!! A garden and no one has mentioned homegrown tomatoes!  Tsk, tsk.


----------



## Alix

Hey mudbug, we were just waiting for you to come plant em. Want a brownie and some tea before you start? 

Heres yours thier, and whipped cream on the brownie.


----------



## thier1754

Mmph...Numnum...Smack...Slurp...Thanks, Alix. You rule.


----------



## mudbug

Okay den.  I'll get some tomater plants in the ground when it warms up a little mo'.  yes on that brownie, pleez.


----------



## Alix

*Fsssssshhhhht* Here you go mudbug, one brownie with whipped cream. Want some coffee with that? jkath isn't around right now, but I can probably figure out how these machines work.


----------



## mudbug

oooh, yummy!  whipped cream!  No thanks on the coffee - I'm drinking wine since it's afternoon now.  And then it will be evening and I can open another bottle.


----------



## Alix

Hmmm (still only 215 here) you definitely need some nibblies to go with that wine. How about some roasted garlic and brie on crackers?(Fresh out of cheezits, sorry!) And I think I saw some caviar back here too. Bacon wrapped scallops maybe?


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

> Sushi, couldn't we buy that little piece of land that's adjacent to ours -- it's just an abandoned gas station now -- and expand just a bit? Then we'd have space to keep Dove's woodshed and expand the garden area.



I tried Thier, but the ground is contaminated from petrochemicals. Its a biohazard.  



> *I think you're right on that one - does that mean I have to drag my ladder thru the maze though?
> 
> *
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *-DEADLY SUSHI-*
> _And what gym equipment do you use the most?_
> 
> 
> _*Let's see: Stairmaster, Precor Eliptical, Rowing Machine, Treadmill for running...gotta havemy ab benches, and free weights...that's good for starters....  *_


 
Drag your ladder? Yes.   BUT.... we COULD plant it right between the beer garden/jacuzzi area and the pine tree maze!  

Jkath we have the 3 small berdrooms with full bath over the 2nd dinning room. We COULD make 2 of the bedrooms into one small gym for you!   It cant hold ALL that stuff but you can pick 3 or 4 of those things and then decorate it the way you like!!! What do ya think??


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

> Bender puts out the grill... grabs a fishing pole and a 6-pack - I umm.... need to go check the aquarium....




Go for it Bender Unit!!!!   We made sure that all the aquatic life is eddible.   Just make sure to keep from fresh tuna for our sushi!


----------



## norgeskog

thier1754 said:
			
		

> jkath: I'm saving a plate of those yummy celery sticks for you, should you decide to change your cream puff ways!
> 
> I'm donating a karaoke machine to the lounge and hiring musicians. What kind of music do you want?


 
Raggae please, find Eek-A-Mouse, he is great.


----------



## mudbug

Alix said:
			
		

> Hmmm (still only 215 here) you definitely need some nibblies to go with that wine. How about some roasted garlic and brie on crackers?(Fresh out of cheezits, sorry!) And I think I saw some caviar back here too. Bacon wrapped scallops maybe?


 
No caviar, thanks, but a boatload of everything else.  Waddya mean, what's for dinner?  I'm havin' mine now!


----------



## Alix

OK all, I am hanging up the apron for the afternoon. I am going to go bask in the sun for a while. Lord knows the snow could show up anytime now. LOL. Be good and I will check in over the weekend if I can get on the puter.


----------



## Bangbang

thier1754 said:
			
		

> The SPCA arrives in the nick of time and relieves Bang of his cleaver. The Petting Zoo is placed in protective custody with a special guardian.


 
Not realy...I managed to get one animal done. How do you want your lamb?


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

*testing sound system in the lounge* HEY! Is the beer ready yet?? *feeling walls shaking* *playing past U2 CDs* *going on dance floor* Hey its still dusty in here. *cough* Wooooooo Hooooooo!!!!!!!!! *shaking money maker*


----------



## jkath

-DEADLY SUSHI- said:
			
		

> BUT.... we COULD plant it right between the beer garden/jacuzzi area and the pine tree maze!


_*that is the perfect place! I can hace a beer before picking the avos and then soak in the tub afterward!*_



			
				-DEADLY SUSHI- said:
			
		

> Jkath we have the 3 small berdrooms with full bath over the 2nd dinning room. We COULD make 2 of the bedrooms into one small gym for you!  It cant hold ALL that stuff but you can pick 3 or 4 of those things and then decorate it the way you like!!! What do ya think??


*Sush, this is why I adore you so - -----always being so thoughtful! Okay, if I can't have it all, I'll take the stairmaster, one ab bench and a small assortment of free weights. And I'd like it painted perriwinkle, please.*
** 
*Bang, you know, I don't care for lamb, but I have heard good things about emu...heh heh*
** 
** 
*And Alix! I'm sorry you've had a rough day! While mudbug & I imbibe in more wine (how about white zin, mud?) Why don't I pour you a huge cup of vanilla french roast, add some spiced rum, whipped cream on top with chocolate shavings and some roasted hazelnut butter cookies to go with them? Here ya go....*


----------



## jkath

*Hey! Is that U2 I hear? Woo hoo!*
** 
*(*shake shake shake*)*


----------



## Brooksy

** Brooksy walks up to the counter holding his ears, can't hear himself think from U2 playing . Sees a new sign on the wall.**
It reads:

** LADIES.... PLEASE KEEP _(Edited) _OFF THE COUNTER **


----------



## jkath

*Brooksy! Shame on you! I saw you nailing that sign up earlier!*

** 
*Anyone for a latte?*


----------



## Brooksy

jkath said:
			
		

> *Brooksy! Shame on you! I saw you nailing that sign up earlier!*




 

Wasn't me.....  Must been "Michael frm FtW". 'e's got a beard as well.  Truuuuuuuuust me. 

Mind you, it has an aussie accent hasn't it?


----------



## jkath

*fine, then.*
*I'll drink the latte myself..........*
** 
*(*sigh*...wishing my little gym was ready!)*
** 
*Oh well, I'm tossing the apron to whoever walks in next...must go for a bit  - *
** 
*<<putting on another CD: Prince>>*
*Oh yeah! *
*(*groovin' like there's no tomorrow*)*


----------



## thier1754

norgeskog said:
			
		

> Raggae please, find Eek-A-Mouse, he is great.


 
Will do! Anything else?


----------



## jkath

*Thanks, Thier - looks pretty empty here tonight - *
*I'm guessing most people have a life.... *
** 
*Oh well  -  I just brewed up some hazelnut coffee and I'm making up some fresh strawberry shortcake with whipped cream.  *
** 
*Any takers?*


----------



## thier1754

I'm a taker.  Boy, I've got a lot of stationary bike riding to do, though, to get rid of the candy pudge around my middle.  I've been so tired, and when I'm tired, I go for the sugar.  Guess I'll have the coffee, but please hold the shortcake.


----------



## jkath

*Thier! Take it from me - the stationary bike is a great idea for doing cardio, keeping your heart rate up & giving you more energy (provided you do it at least 30 min 2x/day....*

*but for the middle...the bike won't do much. Crunch those abs! *
** 
*And, with the newfound slimmer tummy, you'll be less apt to go for the sugar !*
** 
** 
*((Forklift sounds as it backs up......."beeeeeeeeeeeeeep..... beeeeeeeeeeeeeeeep......beeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeep"))*
*<<Installing latest addition for my little gym: another ab bench so Thier and I can work out together  >>*


----------



## thier1754

Hmmm...Do you think an old computer slave like me could really get the waistline back? What else should I do for the middle (I'm skinny everywhere else...)?


----------



## jkath

*Well, your waistline needs crunches. Really. People get larger around the middle from the foods they eat. It's a bummer, huh?*

*But, in the short 2 months I've been working with a trainer, my tummy has completely flattened. Granted, it was just a little pooch when I started, but now it's pretty hard. It's mostly from crunches, situps, pushups, and some bench work with free weights on the arms where you're keeping balance, as your legs are in midair. I do alot of cardio & stairclimbing too.*
*If you've got a big gym nearby, I totally recommend checking it out! Also, my sugar intake has lessened, and my water intake has increased dramatically, which is a very healthy thing indeed!  *
** 
*Now, back to slicing strawberries...*


----------



## jkath

*Changing CD on dance floor music:*

*New Order's "Bizarre Love Triangle" comes on....*
** 
*oh yeah....*
** 
** 
*anyone else gonna play DJ or is it just me minding the coffee bar & playin' tunes?*


----------



## Alix

I'm back for a bit. But ditch the coffee bar! I got the keys to the liquor cabinet! *flipping bottles a la Tom Cruise* Any requests?


----------



## jkath

***I'll take the usual....*
** 
*Malibu & Coke*
** 
** 
*it's the only alcohol I can drink many of and never ever get drunk...I learned about it from a woman (about 150 years old) who played 21 with me in Vegas years ago...*
** 
** 
*sorry - still got Vegas on the brain! I wish someone from DC was going so I could meet them!*


----------



## Alix

jkath, Come on girl, live it up a little! *malibu and coke slides down the bar to jkath. Alix puts on a little Eddie and the Cruisers, On the DARK SIDE!*


----------



## jkath

*Hey Alix! While sushi isn't here, let's get a giant screen TV! Bang left a few million of his lottery winnings to be used "on whatever"...so let's go to Best Buy!*


----------



## jkath

Alix said:
			
		

> jkath, Come on girl, live it up a little! *malibu and coke slides down the bar to jkath. Alix puts on a little Eddie and the Cruisers, On the DARK SIDE!*


 
*I love that song & the movie was amazing! Wasn't it somebody-somethng and the beaver brown band?  *


----------



## Alix

John Cafferty and the Beaver Brown band. Met him. He is HOT.


----------



## jkath

*Reeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeealy?*
** 
*Hey! that movie can be the first one we play on "Movie Night at the Cafe" *
*Sounds good, eh?*
*(hey, look - I'm speakin' canadian!)*


----------



## thier1754

Okay, jkath...When do you work out? Morning? Evening? Before the meal? After the meal? *Thier gets out her clip board to take notes and waddles over to get a pencil.*

"And we'll have FUN, FUN, FUN 'til her Daddy takes the T-Bird a wa-a-a-ay!!!" *Thier is trying out the karaoke machine she bought on eBay...*


----------



## Alix

Yes reeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeally! (LOL to the Canadian speak) He opened for Foreigner when they were here in (OMG I am so old) 85 and I was part of the choir singing with Foreigner so we got to meet all the celebs. 

I think we need an 80's movie night to start off our little theater. What do you think? All 80's all the time. Heeheehee!


----------



## jkath

Alix said:
			
		

> Yes reeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeally! (LOL to the Canadian speak) He opened for Foreigner when they were here in (OMG I am so old) 85 and I was part of the choir singing with Foreigner so we got to meet all the celebs.
> 
> I think we need an 80's movie night to start off our little theater. What do you think? All 80's all the time. Heeheehee!


*Alix, you are not old.*
*That would make me old. *
*You are not old. *
*(repeat three times)*
** 
*80's night would not be complete without my favorite all time movie, The Wedding Singer*
** 
*Robbie:* Some of us will never ever find true love. Take, for instance...me. And I'm pretty sure that guy right there. And that lady with the sideburns. And basically everybody at table nine.


----------



## thier1754

My first 80's choice: Dirty Rotten Scoundrels.


----------



## Alix

OK, Wedding Singer is a must. The plane scene at the end with Billy Idol is my favourite! 

I must also insist on The Big Chill. Not quite the same as the Wedding Singer, but a keeper nonetheless. 

Hey thier, crank up that karaoke girl! *Alix puts on the disco ball and strobe lights for thier*


----------



## jkath

thier1754 said:
			
		

> Okay, jkath...When do you work out? Morning? Evening? Before the meal? After the meal? *Thier gets out her clip board to take notes and waddles over to get a pencil.*
> 
> "And we'll have FUN, FUN, FUN 'til her Daddy takes the T-Bird a wa-a-a-ay!!!" *Thier is trying out the karaoke machine she bought on eBay...*


 
*I work out most mornings, and some evenings too - at least 9x per week does it for me. Each work out is 45min - 1hour 30min, depending on if I'm working cardio, upper body or lower body. I'm telling ya' - if you get a trainer, you will be so full of energy and addicted to the gym! Also, I eat my favorite protein bar (promax honey nut) in the morning, then work out, and then drink a large glass of "N4ked Juice" Protein zone. (the 4 should be an "a", but we're not allowed to use that word! Its a soy-based beverage with oodles of fresh fruit juices. They sell it in a lot of cities, but it's made really close to me.*
** 
** 
*Ps - like the singing!!*


----------



## thier1754

*Thier is singing and doing crunches at the same time...* "Little...puff puff puff...things mean...puff puff puff puff...a...puff groan...LOT!!" Call the EMT's!!!


----------



## jkath

Alix said:
			
		

> OK, Wedding Singer is a must. The plane scene at the end with Billy Idol is my favourite!


Robbie: "See, Billy Idol gets it. I don't know why she doesn't get it." *...*


----------



## Alix

All right! THATS IT! Enough workout talk! This is a BAR. We have fun here. Now belly up to the bar ladies. *sliding another malibu and coke to jkath, and a nice crantini to thier. Swilling her own gin and tonic* Ahhhh! Much better. Where are da boys? We need some dancing here tonight!

Sushi? Ronjohn? MJ? Anyone out there?


----------



## jkath

*More movies: Breakfast Club, Pretty in Pink, 16 candles...*
*(wait - is this a Molly Ringwald revival?...)*
*Oh yeah - she's in every movie ever made in the 80's*
** 
*Yeah! Where are the boys? Maybe sush has a date with a readhead!*
*Maybe with Molly? hmmmmmmmm*
** 
*Ronjohn needs to brew us up some of the good stuff...*
*and I'm sick of the M&C - *
** 
*G&T, actually, Tanqueray & Tonic is my other "regular"*


----------



## jkath

*I've got an idea...maybe it'll bring 'em in*
** 
*The weathergirls: "It's raining men"!*


----------



## Alix

Mine too. I could pound these babies all night long. Ok, how about some Karate Kid, Back to the Future, Blame it on Rio. THAT one was before Demi had her "surgery".


----------



## jkath

*St. Elmo's Fire too!*
** 
*and we must have *
** 
** 
*FAST TIMES AT RIDGEMONT HIGH*
** 
Mr. Hand: Am I hallucinating here? Just what in the **** do you think you're doing? 
Jeff Spicoli: Learning about Cuba, and having some food.


----------



## thier1754

Rain Man, The Princess Bride, Roxanne, Somewhere in Time, This is Spinal Tap, Top Gun, Monty Python...You can tell from some of my choices that most of the movies I saw were ones my sons dragged me to. But I do like all of the ones on that list. I love all of the improv movies from Spinal Tap on through A Mighty Wind.

Bartender, I'll have a Shirley Temple, please. Double cherries! (Hey--It's Friday night!)


----------



## Alix

Oh YA! And how about Can't Buy Me Love? 

We are going to need a full week, not just one night of 80's flicks. 

Hey, where did thier go? *Alix peeks under bar*


----------



## Alix

Well I have to dash and put some kids to bed. I will check in before lights out to see if you are all still here. Have fun and don't forget to turn off the disco ball before you leave. Ciao!


----------



## jkath

*Can't buy me love! Great one - I adore Patrick Dempsey!*
** 
*Here's a hint to another we MUST have:*
** 

"Strange things are afoot at the Circle-K"
**


----------



## thier1754

I'm going for a walk around the harbor, so you're in charge, jkath.  Thanks for the inspiration...Guess my ten minutes on the HealthRider every morning isn't gonna cut it, huh?!! I'm thinking flat tummy now, and I'm on my way. 1-2-1-2-1-2-1-2-1-2-1-2.......

Ciao!


----------



## jkath

*'night alix!*
** 
*I'd better go too - must do another load of dishes and laundry... *
** 
*oh well, hopefully sushi and the boys like our new big giant TV!*
** 
** 
*guys?guys?*
** 
*(throwing apron to Thier - ) It's all yours!*


----------



## Barbara L

I'd help out, but I just fell over a pile of junk and bunged myself up a little (just bruises and a slightly bent toe).  So, I think I'll go sit in one of the massage chairs for awhile.  Would someone mind bringing me a nice big hot chocolate with whipped cream?  Massage chair and hot chocolate--the perfect combination for bruised shins and egos.  

 Barbara


----------



## jkath

*Sorry I'm late with the hot chocolate, Barb - here ya go! Extra whipped cream (laced with vanilla rum)*


----------



## jkath

*1. What are you doing up so late?*
*2. What movie would you like me to put on the big giant TV?*


----------



## jkath

*Bang, was that you that just walked in the Cafe?*


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

*dancing butt off* Hey this new lounge ROCKS!!!!!!!! *kissing Jkath* *opening shirt* *looking at stomach* *closing shirt* Booogie Oogieee!


----------



## jkath

*whoo-hoo! Finally! A dance partner!*
** 
**


----------



## jkath

*<<new CD on the dance floor music: Depeche Mode: just can't get enough>>*


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

*shake shake shake* whew Im pooped. *going to bedroom  above Cafe*


----------



## Chef red

I would like a vanilla double machiatto please. And while you are there could some one please explain how I go about starting a new thread of my very own. I am new to the net and slightly (or maybe massively incompetent), please help me.


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

*rubbing eyes* Heres your vanilla double macchiato. I hope you like it.   Its like a little sip of coffee but STRONG! As for making a new thread just click on 'new topic'.


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

ARRRGHH. My head. *poping ibuprophin* *going back to sleep*


----------



## crewsk

jkath said:
			
		

> *Thanks, Thier - looks pretty empty here tonight - *
> *I'm guessing most people have a life.... *


 

I was sound asleep by 9:00 last night. I had a 1 hour theraputic massage yesterday & then I went shopping with my mom & my kids. Then hubby met me at my parents house & they took us out for Mexican. I was almost too tired to move when we got home. I did find out it's a bad idea to go to sleep right after eating Mexican food, It gives me really strange dreams! I had one that Paula Deen was my personal chef & all she knew how to cook was fried chicken.


----------



## jkath

* oh now that is weird!*
** 
*although, if  I were to have a personal chef, she'd probably be one of my top three!*
** 
*Now, kids, I'm making a giant (think tank) pot of coffee for you - it's a cinnamon blend. You should like it. Also, I have lots of strawberries and plums left, so I've cut them up with cantaloupe and have some fresh munster cheese and brie to go with it.*
*For those of you who want something heavier, there's ham steaks and bacon-wrapped filets on the grill. Help yourself!*
** 
*See you later - I'm off to the gym!*


----------



## Alix

jkath, just so happens I own Bill and Ted's Excellent Adventure! It is on my list of all time favourites! Freud dude! Miss of Arc. Love it love it. 

I'm just stopping in before I take the kids to their lessons. Load me up please. *Filling go cup with coffee, snagging a scone off the pile* Have a good morning, I'll be back in the afternoon if I don't get press ganged into painting a bedroom. Ciao!


----------



## Maidrite

Alright I am the Disco , and though 70's music was better, I can go with 80's stuff, Devo,Boy George and Cultury Club, Cindy Lauper, Wam ,and Punk Rock music.
Man can I disco!  I remember it like yesterday!.... Well you can tell by the way I use my walk I'm a women man not time to talk !!!! ........ ............ 

Alix may I please have some Irish Coffee while you are in that cabinet.


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Well, its been awhile but heres your coffee. Hope ya like it! I got the largest mug I could find. *rolling out 3 foot coffee mug*


----------



## jkath

Maidrite said:
			
		

> Well you can tell by the way I use my walk I'm a women man not time to talk !!!! ........ ............
> 
> Alix may I please have some Irish Coffee while you are in that cabinet.


 
*Maidrite, you ARE officially the Disco King around here! Get that silky shirt out of the closet!*
** 
*I saw Sush pouring you that coffee, but it must need a fill up by now, so here's another, and since it's getting later, I added extra irish to it *
** 
** 
*Alix: here's one for you  (not quite verbatum) *
** 
*- "Hey Bill, remember when I asked her to the prom?" "Shut up, Ted"*
** 
*I must go - getting the food for Bangbang's big poker game  - *
*how about sliders all around? And stuffed jalepenos?*
** 
*<<Tossing keys in the air>> Next one thru the door, take over!*


----------



## luvs

where are those platforms at? (luvs knelt over, halfway in closet, tossing random shoes over shoulder into a growing pile.)5 minutes later... luvs screaming out muffled cries for help, as the pile of shoes tiiped and knocked her over and she's now face down on the closet floor, buried in all those shoes.

5 minutes after that...


----------



## Bangbang

Went to a funeral today....I'm whipped.


----------



## sarah

sorry to hear that bangbang! was it a close friend?


----------



## Bangbang

It was my aunt. She was 85. It was nice to see family that I had not seen in many years. I hope you are feeling better. Would you like a coffee?


----------



## sarah

i'm feeling a lot better bang! thanks 4 asking,and yes i would love a cup of coffee with a piece of french apple pie..could you get me that?


----------



## Bangbang

No problem..you got it.


----------



## Bangbang

Think I will do some work upstairs. I'm bored. Bang takes bottle of 10 year old scotch upstairs.


----------



## Alix

Hey. What are you doing up there? Is that where the gym is going? Bang, I just put out a bunch of spring rolls and pork dumplings. Want some?


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Ohhh I'll have some!   I need something to energize me. I just feel like laying around. Whos turn is it to feed the animals? I wonder if Ronjohn caught any fish. Anyone know if that beer is ready to drink?


----------



## Alix

I know the beer isn't ready yet. And there are quite a few fish still in there. I brought some beer with me Sushi. Want a Canadian?


----------



## Alix

Hey jkath, heres one for you...

"YOU KILLED TED YOU MEDIEVAL ****WEED!"


----------



## jkath

Bill: You ditched Napoleon! 
Ted: Deacon, do you realize you have just stranded one of Europe's greatest leaders in san Dimas? 
Deacon: He was a d***. 

*Alix - here's more - San Dimas is actually about 2 miles from my house...and "waterloops" where they took Napoleon is Raging Waters, about 10 minutes from here  *
** 

** 
*Hey, luvs - good to see you here - have you recovered from your closet injury? *
** 
*Bang - don't drink all the scotch - the emu wanted some to marinate in.*
** 
*Sushi - I saw a lot of fish in the fridge, so they must be biting. But you can filet them - that's way beyond my knowledge.*


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

*turning on mood lights in lounge* *playing ZZ Top* Hey Jkath..... care to start serving beer from our new bar in the lounge? I'll take a Sam Adams please.... 2 of them!!


----------



## jkath

*Tying on rhinestone-studded green apron, <<swoooooooooosh...sliding beer down to Sushi>>*


----------



## jkath

*aaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhh! <<beer slides off of the bar>> CRASH!!!*


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!! Wasted beer!!!!


----------



## jkath

*Here's another (walking it over and handing it to sushi)*
** 
**


----------



## jkath

*I'll join you, sush (pouring another & sitting down) Sorry, can't dance to ZZ without my cheap sunglasses*

*<<changing CD...>>*


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Robbie is good! *gulp.... gulp.... gulp* Ahhhhhhhh! Ice cold thanks Jkath! Care to dance?


----------



## jkath

*Bronski Beat "*Run away, turn away, run away, turn away, run away."


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Is that a 'no' to dancing?


----------



## jkath

*CD change:  Depeche Mode: "Just can't get enough"*
*great to dance to!*
** 
*Hey, Ronjohn should be here - he can bring more beer!*


----------



## jkath

* Well, the entire CD is up, and Sushi is snoozing, I see....*

*<<dragging him by the feet..**BUMP**>> *

*Oh shoot! Sorry about that! Was that your head that hit the corner of the bar?*

*<<tapping foot nervously....>>what to do ....**<<Pouring a shot of jagermeister into sushi,hoping to revive him before anyone notices jkath knocked him out on the bar....>>*


----------



## luvs

i need 24 cold shots of tequila rose. you guys forgot my birthday.


----------



## luvs

you know what? make it jaegar. i'm getting drunk tonite.

what kind of friends forget your birthday, anyhow?


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Im up! Im up!!!!!   Hey Luvs...... 24 shots is a bit much dont you think?! *going on dance floor* *shaking money maker* Hey my head hurts! *rubbing head*


----------



## Maidrite

Ok I am glad to be back had to make a light jump but made it back in one piece. I have a new Dremel tool today, and that is always a good day .


----------



## jkath

*sorry about your head, Sush...........um.......it was the emu.......yeah...............that's it.......*
** 
*Luvs, look at the threads! Sush & I wished you HB!*


----------



## jkath

*CD changes: Van Halen*


----------



## jkath

*Sushi, you never told us if you like the giant TV Alix and I got last night - whadda ya think? Why don't you put a movie on?*


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

What?! *watching TV* 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 *thats right man.... play it again Sam*   *rubbing head* Emu MY


----------



## jkath

*okay, I'm sorry - it was me...but I didn't mean to hit your head! I'm just a little clumsy in these sensible clogs you make us wear. I hate them. Can I put on my dark pink pumps instead? They're more me.*


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Okay! No problemo!


----------



## luvs

luv's is shakin her booty.
a round for everyone!!!!!!!!!!!!!
and turn that disco ball up higher!
any non-drinkers, may i ask you to have one for my forgotten birthday, anyway, A-HHHHEEEEEEEEEEMMMMMMMMMMMM sober middie, lol!


----------



## jkath

*whew! Much better! looks better with the skirt anyway.*
**


----------



## jkath

*Here's to you, Luvs! Any musical requests?*
** 
*<<quickly pouring rounds and rounds of birthday shots>>*


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

*drinking tequilla shot* Hey can I dance or WHAT!? (yes I am a DARN good dancer! I won a contest 5 years ago) Lets PARTY!!!!!!! Wooooooooooooo Hoooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jkath

*dance contest, eh? Was Denny Terrio there?*


----------



## Barbara L

Rats!  No dance contest for me.  I think I cracked my toe last night.  Not bad, but just bad enough not to be able to dance (well, that and the fact that I have no talent).   

 Barbara


----------



## Barbara L

P.S. I guess I'll just have to be satisfied being married to the newly proclaimed DISCO KING!!  LOL

 Barbara


----------



## jkath

*I'll dance for the both of us, Barb - can you man the big giant tv?*


----------



## jkath

*I love dancing - just never get to go *


----------



## Barbara L

You've got it jkath.   

 Barbara


----------



## Barbara L

jkath said:
			
		

> *I love dancing - just never get to go *


I love singing and dancing.  But I have to do them both where no one can see or hear me!  LOL  The only adult I can sing in front of (I have no problem in front of little kids) is my husband.  

 Barbara


----------



## jkath

*whatcha gonna play?*
** 
*<<changing CD: The Cure: Just like Heaven*


----------



## Barbara L

aaaaaaaaaaaaaah!  The Daylight Saving Time Monster just slithered through the lounge, zapping my bar-stool to an hour later.  Almost 3:00 now.  *Grabbing a mug of hot spiced apple cider to go.*   Goodnight everyone!

 Barbara


----------



## jkath

*nighty night,Barb!*
**


----------



## jkath

*okay, Sushi, we gotta get the food going for tomorrow - *
** 
*I'll start on the overnight blueberry french toast. I'm also going to hard boil the eggs for the deviled eggs and I just went out and picked 40 avocados to slice on sourdough toast with butter. Can you get together some meats and fruits? Thanks!*


----------



## jkath

*okay, all done - Sushi? sushi? *
*<<jkath notices chocolate chip cookie crumbs all over the floor........leading to the massage chairs.......there is sushi, passed out - tequilla in one hand, cookie in the other.*
*Putting yellow blankie over sushi.  Turning off light...turning off big giant tv...turning off music....turning off disco ball...locking up for the night..>>*
** 
*g'nite all!*


----------



## jkath

***Good Morning!*
** 
*<<Opening door to cafe, flipping over the "closed" sign to "Open: come on in">>*
** 
*<<Starting up giant vat of coffee, turning on lights, opening back door to get a nice fresh breeze, checking on Sushi {still asleep}, turning on CDplayer, not too loud : U2- "you don't have to go it alone", sweeping floor, walking outside to cut some roses for the tables (thanks thier for planting those!), chasing blue emu back into his pen, putting french toast into the oven, cutting up fruit {since Sush didn't hear me last night}, looking for bacon...mumbling to self that bang must've crept in overnight, as all the bacon is gone, with a note reading "heh heh heh...it's mine now">>*


----------



## thier1754

*Yawn* Good morning, jkath! What can I do to help?


----------



## Bangbang

Cooking up the remainder of the bacon....yummy. Ok..Ok I will order some more. Going to get Apple Cured. Its the best. Going to finish the gym and steam bath today. The Whirlpool is done and the walls are all finished up.


----------



## thier1754

Mmmm...Apple cured bacon sounds great.  Only two pieces for me, though...jkath is keeping an eye on my waistline (what waistline??), so I gotta be good.


----------



## Bangbang

BLT's coming up for who ever wants one.


----------



## SierraCook

Thanks, Bang.  Can I have a PepsiOne with that and a side of fries, please?


----------



## Bangbang

Coming up. I have cheese cake for dessert.


----------



## Bangbang

I slipped and my hand went into the fryer. Ughhhhhhhhhhh Sticks hand in ice bin. Will someone pleae clean this floor up Ughhhhhhhhh


----------



## SierraCook

Quick someone call 911!! *Slipping on floor while trying to get to bang* Ow, I hit my head.  Bang are you OK?


----------



## Bangbang

I'm having chest pains and trouble breathing.


----------



## SierraCook

Where is Audeo when we need her?  *Ambulance siren wailing outside the door.*  Stay calm, bang, the paramedics will be here any minute.


----------



## Alix

WHOA! There's grease everywhere and all kinds of medical debris. What HAPPENED last night??? Geez, go out one night and all heck breaks loose. 

*putting on apron, sweeping up bits of bandage and tape, scrubbing up the grease puddle*

Now that the kitchen is in order I am putting on a big pot of pea soup. Got to use up that ham bone. I'll prep a couple pizzas while I'm here. Mmmmm, leftover french toast? Those better be blueberries and not emu pellets in there.


----------



## Bangbang

Bang goes into cardiac arrest in hospital. Brother Boomboom and sister Powpow enter cafe to help finish upstairs.


----------



## thier1754

Gee, Bang, I'm sorry you're porely. Have you been resucitated? Are you getting grafts for that hand and arm? 

What can you tell us about BoomBoom and PowPow? Should we be afraid...very afraid? 

Guess what they're using in Brazil for burn grafts -- frog skin! Amazing...Here are the results before (newly grafted) and after: 






*Thier runs out the door on a frog hunt for Bang...*


----------



## Alix

Frogs? Thier, if you find one lets eat its legs later!


----------



## thier1754

Alix said:
			
		

> Frogs? Thier, if you find one lets eat its legs later!


 
I'm there, dude!


----------



## Bangbang

Hi....this is Boomboom.....Bang is in a coma and on a feeding tube. He is gettin graphs on his burns using frog skin that you guys brought in. Thankyou very much. You have nothing to feer from me and Powpow but watch out when Bambam comes to town. He is a Russian Mafia Boss. Great guy unless someone gives him a hard time. Then its well......not pretty.


----------



## Bangbang

Bambam walks into cafe with two body guards and a women requesting a table in the back.


----------



## Alix

*Bustles Bambam and entourage to a table in the back, serves them chilled vodka and perohe* Um, Sushi, you here? We may have a situation brewing! Anyone speak Russian here?


----------



## Bangbang

Bambam thanks Alix and pinches her butt.


----------



## Bangbang

Bambam requests to have meeting with Sushi and lights up a cuban cigar.


----------



## Alix

*Alix rubs butt muttering about the Big Knife and marble rolling pin and goes to find Sushi*


----------



## Bangbang

Boomboom and Powpow walks up to Bambam and asks him to leave but Bambam refuses...demanding to talk to Sushi immediately. Boom slaps Bambam across face and demands he leave. Bambam leaves but promises to be back. Powpow goes with him.


----------



## Bangbang

Boom goes upstairs to finish work with his sons Peepee and Poopoo.


----------



## Bangbang

Powpow comes in with new neon sign for cafe. Sushi's Cafe and Brewery. This is a gift from Bambam.


----------



## wasabi

Peepee and Poopoo


----------



## Maidrite

Hello all meet my friend Mr.Spock, he holds hand up in odd manner and says, "Live long and Prosper". May we have some Romulian Ale please.


----------



## Bangbang

Sure thing. Enjoy My brother Bang has awaken and will be back within a week.


----------



## Bangbang

Peepee and Poopoo are workin on a fund raiser to for to raise money for Alix and Sushi to attend New Yorks School of Culinary Arts.....anyone else interested needs to apply.


----------



## Bangbang

We will have a Breakfast Buffet in the morning.............starting at 7 am........this will include....scrambled eggs......sausage....bacon....hashbrowns...biscuits...gravy...roast beef hash...strawaberries,pineapple,peaches.


----------



## jkath

** 
*ooh! nice sign!! I like the neon!*
*<<tying on rhinestone studded green apron>>*
*Where is Sushi???*
** 
*Alix, hope your backside doesn't bruise...*
*I checked upstairs, but the double P brothers seem to be gone, so is my gym ready? Or are they still waiting on my laura ashley paint?*
** 
*I'm looking forward to tomorrow's breakfast faire - sounds wonderful, especially peaches with apple smoked bacon.*
** 
*Has anyone noticed that the CD I put on this morning is still playing? <<changing CD: Sting: dream of the blue turtles>> "there's a moon over bourbon street tonight......"*
** 
*Making cool rise brioche for tomorrow's brunch crowd. Putting it into the frige to rise. Making a big pot of decaf for whoever may stumble into the cafe this evening.  Making vanilla rum cream to dollop into the coffee.*
** 
*why is there blood on the marble rolling pin that has "Alix" engraved on the side? why is there a "Russian for Dummies" book on the side table? Where is ALL the vodka?*
** 
*<<ordering vodka from the local rep, also ordering extra vanilla rum>> *
** 
**


----------



## luvs

midnight shift. 
luvs visits bang in hospital. the situation is much better.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




audeo has cleared bang for release from the critical care unit.
meanwhile, bang's sister bombbomb has been released from the clink.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



luvs enters cafe and orders a tomato and vodka drink. sush makes a bloody mary instead so luvs throws it in his face, punches him, and puts him in the hospital. he is bang's new roomie.


----------



## jkath

*Poor Sushi!*
** 
*<<jkath goes to hospital with chicken soup with homade noodles, in hopes the boys both recoup faster>>*
** 
** 
*<<goes back to the cafe, tying on green apron>>*
** 
*Luvs! shame on you! Now, behave yourself while I go outside to pick avocados. Can you please feed the animals for me?*
** 
*<<jkath goes outside, picks 40 avocados, and puts plant food on the roses. Checks the tomatoes - doing well!>>*
** 
*<<coming back inside - >>*
*oh Luuuuuuuuuuuuuvs! Do be a dear and check to see if the bathroom is clean, will you?*
*<<quickly locks luvs in the bathroom and hits the red button! out walks BLUE LUVS!>>*
** 
*Luvs is now being chased by a lovesick emu.*
** 
*<<jkath whispers to herself "that'll teach her to go after Sushi!">>*


----------



## Bangbang

Bambam has a police cruiser drive by every 20 minutes for the Cafe's protection. Some undesirables hanging out nearby.


----------



## jkath

*Mr. Bam, you ought to just get luvs to be the new security officer for the cafe. She can stand outside and keep the mugs from coming in. (we all know she can be quite tough)*
** 
*<<getting late, got a call from the hospital - Bang is doing better, and can now eat 1/2 rack of ribs in one sitting, but still isn't back to the 4-rack guy we know. Sushi, on the other hand, is doing quite well, as his redheaded nurse had to give him mouth-to-mouth a couple of times (little did she know he was completely awake). The hospital charge nurse said he'll be out of there by 08:00 Monday morning.>>*
** 
***Yawn** still getting used to this time change.*
*<<turning off disco ball & giant tv. Going outside, turning off lights in jacuzzi, white lights in the avocado tree, saying goodnight to fluffy, the blue emu and blue luvs.*
*Going back inside, turning off CD, sweeping floor, laying green apron on the bar, *
*having a quick shot of hot cocoa, flipping sign to read "closed", turning off lights, locking door>>*
** 
**


----------



## thier1754

Merci for your efforts, jkath.  We've been gone visiting our son up north, watching movies and having prawn pad thai.  Mmmm...

I'll take the morning shift tomorrow. *Thier puts out some chicken to marinate and makes homemade mayonnaise for tomorrow's thin sliced chicken, chipotle, jack cheese and sourdough po'boy sandwiches and mixes a huge batch of wine coolers.  Thick slices the potatoes and covers them in water and a bit of lemon juice for home fried chips and checks on the supply of sel du mer for finishing them off after frying.  Everything's ready, and jkath's brioche will be just the thing for brekkers with a bit of hot, rich cafe au creme.*  'Night, all!


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Hey we should have a celebration for Bang when he gets back! *ordering shirts that say "We Love Bangbang"* *Buying a personalized construction hat and big coffee mug for Bang* Ok whos going to take care of the balloons?


----------



## thier1754

I'll do the balloons!! I'll do the balloons!! I'm a retired street performer and balloon sculptor. *Thier madly begins inflating long, weenie-shaped balloons and twisting them into amazing, crazy, squeaky animal shapes . The crowd goes wild!*






Credit actually goes to stretch.com for this "Jumbo Longhorn"!


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

I sent Bang a card and some bonless BBQ chicken breasts without the skin to cheer him up.

*PLUS..... I bought a portable cardiac defibrillator for the Cafe.*





And anyone that works hear MUST learn CRP and how to operate the difibulator!!! 
Hey I love the balloon Thier!


----------



## crewsk

I know CPR!!! Can I shock somebody, pretty please?


----------



## jkath

*<<tying on rhinestone studded green apron,  or RSGA, to those in the know.  *
** 
*Brewing up a large pot of moka java roast. Pulling brioche rolls out of the oven - mmmmmm they smell good! >>*
** 
*Anyone want a fresh roll out of the oven, smothered in butter?*
** 
*<<eating a half dozen when nobody is looking>>*

*Nice balloon, Thier! Thanks for prepping the po boys - they look wonderful! *
** 
*<<Pouring coffee, adding milk. Eating another 2 more rolls>>*
** 
** 
*Crewsk, maybe you could be the "keeper of the shocker" - Bangbang would want you to be in charge!*
** 
*Sushi  -good to see the hospital discharged you. How's the jaw? *
** 
**


----------



## crewsk

I would guard the "shocker" with my life! It could be deadly if it falls into the wrong hands.

May I please have a couple of those rolls jkath? I need to get my strength back up from cutting down honeysuckle vines earlier. 

I've got a couple of batches of peanut butter cookies ready to go in the oven & then I'll get some salad stuff ready for  the lunch crowd.


----------



## jkath

*Here ya go - hot and fresh!*
** 
*I'm sure you are sore from tearing down the honeysuckle!  Hopefully you've kept some so you can plant a slip in the garden outside near the jacuzzi - it would be nice & fragrant for our soakers~*
** 
*BTW all, what do ya think? <<jkath spins around>> my hairdresser fixed my hair and I love it now. No more platinum blonde, thank goodness - now it's the chunky platinum lights with a darker, reddish blonde color. <<doing the happy dance in the dark pink pumps>>*
** 
*Crewsk, have you seen Smurfette...erm..I mean "luvs"? <<giggle giggle>>*


----------



## crewsk

Thank you so much!!

I'm not sore yet but I will be tomorrow. I'm just waiting on hubby to get off work this afternoon to finish clearing this stuff out. I did find some blackberry vines, or should I say they found me , covered up in the mess along with a bunch of little strawberry plants! I have plenty of honeysuckle we can use around the jacuzzi. It will look really nice with some yellow bells woven in there too(I have some of those I can bring also).

I love your hair! It's beautiful!!

No, I haven't seen luvs today.


----------



## thier1754

I'm on my way to work in a few *oof* but I'm leaving you guys all the makings for the sammies for lunch.  I fried *oof* up the spuds I sliced last night and *grunt* dusted them with sel du mer, but I *ooomph* left a little salt cellar on each table if customers want more seasoning. *Whoof!*

*Thier finishes her crunches and starts upstairs to get dressed for work...*


----------



## jkath

crewsk said:
			
		

> I love your hair! It's beautiful!!
> 
> No, I haven't seen luvs today.


 
*Thanks! Now I'm ready for Vegas! (6 days and counting....)*
** 
*<<luvs walks by, blue as can be, emu in tow>>*
*See, crewsk? There she is.*
** 
*<<yelling>>Luvs, I bought you some fancy bubble bath from the Body Shop - it'll take out the blue and you'll smell yummy too!*


----------



## jkath

*Good girl, Thier!!!! Keep up the crunches!!!*
** 
*thanks for the makings  -  they look fab!*


----------



## crewsk

Is luvs trying to be the first female in the Blue Man Group?


----------



## Maidrite

Fresh Cream Puffs and cream horns. there are strawberry,chocolate,vanilla,peach,blackberry,lime,lemon, orange,cherry,grape,kiwi,and Banana. I made 20 dozen each, Also Dutch Letters I had 40 dozen when I started but I am down to 39 now  . this should keep us sweet  . May I have some tea please ?


----------



## jkath

*<<pouring tea>> Hope this is good - Alix is usually in charge of the tea, but she hasn't come in yet*


----------



## crewsk

*stuffing 2 peach cream puffs in mouth* What kind of tea would you like Maidrite? BTW, these cream puffs are great!!


----------



## jkath

*blackberry creampuffs! Yum! <<hoarding them like a pitbull...>>they're mine mine mine!*


----------



## jkath

*Well, it's time for trainng - off to the gym - *
*<<tossing keys high in the air...they catch on the disco ball...jkath gets avocado picking ladder, places it under disco ball, climbs up, unhooks keys, throws them to Crewsk, while blue luvs runs up and kicks ladder out from under jkath, who is now dangling by a disco ball....which is revolving>>*
*hhhhhhhhhhhhhhhheeeeeeeeeeeeeellllllllllllllppppppppppp!*
** 
**


----------



## crewsk

I'll call the fire dept. to bring in a ladder for you jkath! *dialing 911* OK, they'll be here in a minute. Just hold on tight!!


----------



## crewsk

Jkath, the firemen are here to help you down. *firemen setting up ladder under jkath* *jkath slowly letting go of disco ball & clinging to hunky fireman* OK, jkath, you can let him go now, you're on the ground.

I gotta run for a while & get a few things done in the house. I'll see y'all later! Oh, I almost forgot, there are fresh baby greens, tomatoes, homemade garlic croutons, & a whole assortment of salad fixin's in the fridge if anyone wants them for lunch!


----------



## Maidrite

Take care jkath. Crewsk how about some nice indain green tea please.  Please try one of the Dutch Letters I know they are shaped like a "S" but that is how they are and they taste something like a almond log, Really Good!


----------



## Bangbang

Boomboom comes in with some brewing supplies to make our first Porter. The Mild Ale should be done in about 2 more weeks. Can I have a one of those !/2 pound Sushi Burgers with a Blooming Onion on the side? Bang will be back in a couple days. The frogskin graphs need to heel for a few days before he can be released. No serious damage was done to his heart and he keeps asking about Crewsk.


----------



## Maidrite

Ok here is your order Boomboom, Try a Cream Puff or two or even a cream horn or dutch letter. Did Bang Bang get the Flowers We all at the cafe sent to him ? Please take a few Cream Puffs to him to help him get his energy back, boy do we have plans when he gets back, he is going to be so busy   . You guys are doing a great job in his place we just miss him is all!


----------



## Bangbang

Yep.......He got the flowers and then gave them to his foxy nurse. I saw her last night and her hair and uniform was all messed up after coming out of his private room.


----------



## Bangbang

Bambams daughter Cookoo comes in with one Japanese woman and one man to run Sushi's Massage Parlor upstairs. The Salon is open for business too.His son TuTu is going to help with the books. Peepee and Poopoo have finished everything upstairs. Check out the Fiinish Style Steam Room or the Whirl Pool. Would anyoe like their nails done by Su..or how about a massage by Jon (the o pronounced like o in old)


----------



## Bangbang

Bangbang makes phone call to Alix. I am thinking about giving everyone their own personel beer mug to keep in the lounge. What do you think?


----------



## Alix

OK folks I had the morning from the place downstairs. I need TLC. Lots of it!

Bangbang, no massage parlor please. We have enough trouble with the lookieloos as it is. Can we do something more upscale? Like a spa? 

Sorry I am so late this morning, and I won't be able to hang around either. I am going to set up all the tea alphabetically before I go so anyone can find what they want.

I am going to raid the fridge and see what chocolate we have back there.


----------



## Alix

Oh Bang, I think personalized mugs are way cool. Can mine be a coffee mug though? I am not a big beer drinker.

Hey buckytom, you should be getting happier, the geese are coming home! I have seen several batches of them the last couple of days. Spring is here.


----------



## Bangbang

Alix said:
			
		

> Bangbang, no massage parlor please. We have enough trouble with the lookieloos as it is. Can we do something more upscale? Like a spa?


 
Ok....But can we keep Jon and Su to do the manicures and keep the spa clean. Foot massage will be available by both Jon and Su if you like. They also do acupressure and acupunture. You need to go upstairs and check it out. Have them take down the Massage Parlor sign and replace it with Sushi's Oriental Spa. This will be upscale with no lewd or illegal practices. I am canceling the massage ads in the paper.


----------



## Alix

OK! I am soooo there! I could use a good massage! Excellent idea! Do they have that wonderful nature sounds music and aromatherapy oils? Mmmmmmmmmm how about a hot stone massage.

*Alix tosses the green apron on the counter, grabs a 1/2 dozen chocolate no bake cookies and heads for the spa*

Bang you are a GENIUS!


----------



## Bangbang

Alix said:
			
		

> OK! I am soooo there! I could use a good massage! Excellent idea! Do they have that wonderful nature sounds music and aromatherapy oils? Mmmmmmmmmm how about a hot stone massage.
> 
> *Alix tosses the green apron on the counter, grabs a 1/2 dozen chocolate no bake cookies and heads for the spa*
> 
> Bang you are a GENIUS!


 
Let me know how ya like it. You will just love Jon and Su.


----------



## Bangbang

Bang walks into cafe. I could not spend another minute in that burn center. The smell was horrible. Ughhhh Can I have a Bloomin Onion and a Whiting Sandwich with some hotsauce on the sides. Hey...we need a bottle of this sauce on every table....and at the bar too.


----------



## Bangbang

Alix said:
			
		

> Oh Bang, I think personalized mugs are way cool. Can mine be a coffee mug though? I am not a big beer drinker.
> 
> Hey buckytom, you should be getting happier, the geese are coming home! I have seen several batches of them the last couple of days. Spring is here.


 
Yep.....You can have your own personalized coffe mug.


----------



## Alix

*Alix floats down the stairs with a big smile and new manicure*

Ahhhhhh! Thanks Bangbang, and Jon and Su! I feel like a million bucks! I had a cruddy morning but now life is looking up. I am off to work to warp some young minds now.

Ooooo! Thanks for the mug too Bang. I will hang it up here behind the coffee bar. You are a doll!  By now! *Hugs Bangbang and floats out the door*


----------



## Bangbang

Glad you enjoyed the spa Alix. I need to get a fan to keep the inscense from the spa from entering the cafe. Need to sound proof it too. I will get Peepee and Poopoo to do the work. In the mean time I have scheduled Stray Cats(Brian Selzer) and Jerry Lee Lewis(The Killer) for the next weekend. It will be Rockabilly Weekend.


----------



## thier1754

Bang, I'm heading up to Jon and Su, too.  Do you think she could do anything with my nails? I can't grow them out because of music, but I've never had my nails done before...Maybe polish? Some decals? And I could sure use a foot massage.

Bang, I don't drink beer or other alcohol (unless you want to see a shameless middle-aged woman dance on/under/around the table), but a mug would be great.  Could you write on it, "Ratty"? It's my family nickname, after the Water Rat in Wind in the Willows...


----------



## Bangbang

Anyone want to go deep sea fishing for Mako Sharks? Here is my boat.

Darn....the pic was to big.


----------



## Bangbang

thier1754 said:
			
		

> Bang, I'm heading up to Jon and Su, too. Do you think she could do anything with my nails? I can't grow them out because of music, but I've never had my nails done before...Maybe polish? Some decals? And I could sure use a foot massage.
> 
> Bang, I don't drink beer or other alcohol (unless you want to see a shameless middle-aged woman dance on/under/around the table), but a mug would be great. Could you write on it, "Ratty"? It's my family nickname, after the Water Rat in Wind in the Willows...


 
They can do anything with anyones nails. Ok...Ratty...you got your mug.


----------



## crewsk

Their, I'm after you when you get done with Jon & Su. I pulled something in my shoulder this morning & it hurts like the devil! I also broke 3 fingernails & need them fixed. I finally just got them all the same length! 

Bang, can my mug say "Spaz"? Don't even ask!!


----------



## thier1754

Oh, poor Crewsk! But you're such a _*cute*_ spaz...How did this happen?


----------



## thier1754

Bangbang said:
			
		

> They can do anything with anyones nails. Ok...Ratty...you got your mug.


 
Merci, merci, merci!! *Thier begins brinking an extra, extra large Coke with ice in her new Ratty mug...mmmmmm....*

(Bang, as a former health care person, you'd appreciate this mug, which is one of cafepress's examples.  The caption is *"Extra medication for all! Even if that medication is coffee..."* I think the character must be Foamy the Squirrel...whom we WON'T quote here!!)


----------



## crewsk

Thanks their! How did what happen? The pulled shoulder or the Spaz? The pulled shoulder happened form pulling down honeysucle vines & Spaz is the nickname I got from my brothers friends growing up. He's 8 1/2yrs. older than me & he had some mighty fine friends (a few of them still are)!! Anyway, I would always try to impress them by dancing & singing to whatever Bon Jovi, Whitesnake, Ozzy, Iron Maiden, etc song they were listening to at the time. So, the nicknamed me Spaz. I'm so embarrased that I even admitted to doing that!!


----------



## Bangbang

Ok..... Spaz it is. I was wondering if I could help Jon work on your feet and shoulder.


----------



## crewsk

Sure thing Bang, just be careful with that hand! We want those skin grafts to heal properly.


----------



## thier1754

*Thier develops a suspicion regarding Crewsk's injury after hearing about her past as a mosh pit dancer and finding this photo...* Are you SURE you pulled that muscle taking down vines???




​


----------



## thier1754

Bangbang said:
			
		

> Anyone want to go deep sea fishing for Mako Sharks? Here is my boat.
> 
> Darn....the pic was to big.


 
I'd love to go fishing, Bang.  It sounds great about now.  I'm supposed to be doing a salt and pepper grinder page, and I just am NOT motivated!


----------



## Bangbang

Bangbang said:
			
		

> Ok..... Spaz it is. I was wondering if I could help Jon work on your feet and shoulder.


 
Great Bangs heart starts to race.


----------



## Bangbang

thier1754 said:
			
		

> I'd love to go fishing, Bang. It sounds great about now. I'm supposed to be doing a salt and pepper grinder page, and I just am NOT motivated!


 
Good I will pick you up here at 4 am tomorrow. Bring a coat..and rubber boots. I have the rest.


----------



## Bangbang

Ok.....here is my boat.

http://www.sharkfishing.us/photogallery/BigFish/IMG_3270.JPG


----------



## thier1754

I don't have a pole or tackle, Bang.  What kind of bait are you using? I've never fished for anything big.


----------



## thier1754

Bangbang said:
			
		

> Ok.....here is my boat.
> 
> http://www.sharkfishing.us/photogallery/BigFish/IMG_3270.JPG


 
Mmm...Impressive!  Are you the guy up in the pilot house??


----------



## Bangbang

thier1754 said:
			
		

> Mmm...Impressive! Are you the guy up in the pilot house??


 
Nah..... Thats Boomboom....He is the Captn ...I just like to fish. We have all the tackle and bait we need. Just bring yourself. You may want to pick up some dramamine to prevent sea sickness.


----------



## Bangbang

I just got a a few bids for the Heli Pad  for our use on the roof of this buiding. Would anyone like to go helicopter shopping?


----------



## jkath

*Glad to see ya back, Bang! <<offering up 2 pounds of apple smoked bacon, roasted duck, and a large cherry pie.>>*
** 
*I'll go shopping with you for the helicopter, but only if we can stop and look at shoes too. I need a few more pairs of pumps - (a girl can never have enough) - and can't we just put a bid on the Donald's heli? It's a nice one!*
** 
*Oh, and crewsk, thanks for calling the firemen! <*wink wink*>*


----------



## jkath

*Thier! When you are out on the boat, and have a 60 pound small shark on the line, lean back, chest up, shoulders pinched back, legs slightly bent....it's a great ab exersize!*


----------



## jkath

*one more thing - Bang, my little gym looks lovely! I'm so happy that you guys punched a hole in the wall so I could have the bay window upstairs! The perriwinkle walls are quite a treat, and I like that you hooked up the downstairs' CD/disco system into the speakers for me.*
** 
*Please tell me: it is Brian Setzer that's coming, right? (you put Brian Selzer, and I was picturing a rockabilly guy with one of those glass selzer bottles, like in the stooges' flicks....)*


----------



## thier1754

OK, Bang.  I'll just come with the right clothing.  By the way, I like to sit *very* close to my fishing companions, and I suffer from both seasickness and projectile vomiting.  That's not a problem, is it???


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

*running into Cafe* Hey guys! I JUST got the title for the forest preserve in the back of the Cafe!   Its 4 ACRES! It has a lake that takes up 2.5 acres. The ONLY thing is we agreed that we have to take care of the land. Also, we can NOT build anything on it. It cost us 1.2 million but I feel its worth it! We CAN make a dirt path in certain areas not wider than the width of 2 golf cart. I made SURE it was that size and they agreed to it! WHY you may ask 'the width of two golf carts'????? *looking at truck pulling up in the back* Because I bought 4 golf carts!!!!!!   A bargin at $56,000! 

We cant build a bridge. but as far as the path..... thats up to Alix and Bang. Oh yeah.... we can NOT kill any trees or change the swamp. 

Hi Bang! did you get our card and BBQ chicken? We are all learning CRP too. PLUS I got you a construction hat and BIG coffee mug with you name on it!   Welcome back. 

Oh yeah Im installing steel and cement barriers so no one can drive the golf carts in the cafe by ACCIDENT.


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

> * it is Brian Setzer that's coming, right?*




Nope.... its Bob Seltzer.


----------



## Bangbang

jkath said:
			
		

> *Glad to see ya back, Bang! <<offering up 2 pounds of apple smoked bacon, roasted duck, and a large cherry pie.>>*
> 
> *I'll go shopping with you for the helicopter, but only if we can stop and look at shoes too. I need a few more pairs of pumps - (a girl can never have enough) - and can't we just put a bid on the Donald's heli? It's a nice one!*
> 
> *Oh, and crewsk, thanks for calling the firemen! <*wink wink*>*


 

Hey! Check these out. We need a 4 seater. I like the Raven Series....how about you?

http://www.robinsonheli.com/products.htm


----------



## jkath

*can we have a mini golf course?*
** 
*and how about a swamp boat? The ones like they had in "the waterboy". Do we have alligators in the swamp?*
** 
*Good to see you back, Sush - did you see my gym?*


----------



## Bangbang

-DEADLY SUSHI- said:
			
		

> Nope.... its Bob Seltzer.


 
Yes.....thanks for the correction.


----------



## Bangbang

Ok.....Peepee and Poopoo are going to install a Miniature Golf Course with the Heli Pad in the middle.


----------



## jkath

*heli pad in the middle?*
** 
*I think the insurance company would frown on that one.*


----------



## Bangbang

I have a question.....what is our address? I never thought to look.


----------



## luvs

luvs clad in security uniform (throws fit when she is handed the traditional garb and ends up with a pair of ultra-low cut boot cut jeans with green rhinestones accenting the bottoms and the pockets and a white tee-shirt with 'security' printed on it.) manning the door.
hugs sushi briefly but cannot let her image of a tuff gal be blown. slips him a $20 to keep him quiet.
things are looking calm, so luvs helps out behind the counter for awhile and fixes some fresh coffee and an ice pack for sush. 
tonite's special is crab cakes and they're going fast. luvs wipes the specials board clean and puts up a dessert special. cherry crunch pie and coffee for $4.99. happy hour is winding down. the crowd is thinning out.
luvs senses danger and returns to her post.


----------



## jkath

*yes, Sush...what IS our address?*


----------



## jkath

*luvs, I think you've found your calling - keep up the great work!!!*
** 
*(and hand me some pie, while you're at it, please?)*


----------



## jkath

*I like the green rhinestones, luvs - they go with my RSGA so well!*
*But, you need the dark pink pumps too, like mine, see? <<jkath spins around again. jkath likes to spin around. Must be reminiscent of watching Wonder Woman in the 70's)*
** 
*Bang might take me shopping for shoes and a helicopter later - wanna go?*


----------



## Bangbang

jkath said:
			
		

> *I like the green rhinestones, luvs - they go with my RSGA so well!*
> *But, you need the dark pink pumps too, like mine, see? <<jkath spins around again. jkath likes to spin around. Must be reminiscent of watching Wonder Woman in the 70's)*
> 
> *Bang might take me shopping for shoes and a helicopter later - wanna go?*


 
We are going tonight. Did ya check out these copters yet?
http://www.robinsonheli.com/products.htm


----------



## Bangbang

I am hungry for fried tripe with a mustard sauce.


----------



## jkath

*I like the pink one, Bang (2nd from right across the top). It kinda goes with my shoes.*


----------



## thier1754

Bang, it just so happens I've bought a double-side of beef plus entrails and three sheep's stomachs.  How about some haggis?


----------



## jkath

*tripe? I used to work with a girl who made menudo all the time. I'd rather eat the bowl it was in.*
** 
*By the way, the firemen left me their giant ladder, so I've picked more avocados - want some guacamole with freshly fried tortilla strips?*


----------



## jkath

*time for another workout, only this time I'll try my little gym upstairs.*
** 
*I'll be back in an hour or two. Anyone care to join me? We're working on the back and arms today.*
** 
*<<changes CD to something loud with a great beat, throws RSGA on the counter and changes out the pink pumps for Skechers' Mercury Ritzys>>*


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

> Ok.....Peepee and Poopoo are going to install a Miniature Golf Course with the Heli Pad in the middle.


 NO! no no no no no! We cant do that! Plus we dont need it. Where in heck are we going to go? Bang please terminate that. Crewsk will give ya a BIG hug!!!!!  



> *can we have a mini golf course?
> 
> and how about a swamp boat? The ones like they had in "the waterboy". Do we have alligators in the swamp?*
> 
> *Good to see you back, Sush - did you see my gym?*


Nope. No mini golf. No room sweetie. 



> [*and how about a swamp boat?*/QUOTE]
> The swamp is only 3 city blocks by 3 city blocks with LOTS of dead trees in it. So no on that. Sorry.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Good to see you back, Sush - did you see my gym?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! GREAT job!!!! Thank you Bang family!   Im going up there later!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *yes, Sush...what IS our address?*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Its http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/showthread.php?t=8603
Click to expand...


----------



## luvs

i'd love to go for a spin in bang's chopper.
i need to get pink sneakers, though, i think, sinch i have to chase down the bad guys.


----------



## luvs

whew! i went to see jkath's gym. it's sweeeeetttt!!!!
i went to the whirlpool. bang's manning the door. i had a duplicate of my outfit made for him, clear down to the pink shoes. i had to mace him to get him to put it on, but he finally did. 
luvs is now lounging at the counter, sipping a margarita and chatting with the rowdy crowd at the bar. the place is filling up again. we really need to add on. what we also need is some of those waterbed-things like they have on 'the sweetest thing' in that one club they go to. they glow blue.
uh-oh, time to get to work. ~~shoving the crowd aside gently~~ teenagers are at the bar trying to get drinks. i have to kick them out now.


----------



## thier1754

thier1754 said:
			
		

> OK, Bang. I'll just come with the right clothing. By the way, I like to sit *very* close to my fishing companions, and I suffer from both seasickness and projectile vomiting. That's not a problem, is it???


 
*Thier suspects she may now be an unappealing fishing companion  ... Odd, very odd... She begins chopping onions for haggis, assuming all will want a large helping...

Should anyone be interested, Thier is stunningly attired today in brown leather lace-up ground-gripper shoes, brown and blue plaid pleated wool skirt (modestly hemmed at mid-calf), sturdy support hose, a sensible white cotton blouse with peter pan collar pinned at the neck with a cameo broach, and, of course, she is wearing a sturdy hairnet lest a hair should fall into the haggis. She unfortunately sports a bit of facial hair, having passed her hormonal prime.  The lips are somewhat pleated from years of pursing them at unappreciative diners, and from countless hours rehearsing the bagpipes in her dark little apartment.  She is the quintessential Scottish "lunchroom lady" and is NOT to be trifled with!!*




​*Traditional Haggis (from Evelyn Hlabse, esh2@po.CWRU.Edu)*

        1 sheep's pluck (stomach bag)        2 lb.. dry oatmeal         1 lb. suet        1 lb. lamb's liver        2 1/2 cups stock        1 large chopped onion        1/2 tsp. cayenne pepper, Jamaica pepper and saltBoil liver and parboil the onion, then mince them together. Lightly brown the oatmeal. Mix all ingredients together. Fill the sheep's pluck with the mixture pressing it down to remove all the air, and sew up securely. Prick the haggis in several places so that it does not burst. Place haggis in boiling water and boil slowly for 4-5 hours. Serves approximately 12. ​


----------



## Bangbang

Ok.....the copter and miniature golf idea is scratched by the boss. Ughhh! Ok how about a house boat for the lake or at least some canoes. I would like to look into stocking the lake with catfish and bass. Then we will have our own fresh fish for the Cafe. What do ya think?


----------



## Bangbang

Never tried Haggis before. I will try anything once.


----------



## Bangbang

-DEADLY SUSHI- said:
			
		

> Nope.... its Bob Seltzer.


 
Its Brian Setzer.

http://www.delafont.com/music_acts/brian-setzer-o.htm


----------



## jkath

*<<jkath runs down the stairs, puffing and panting, grabbing another bottled water from beind the bar, ready to go back upstairs for another hour of working out>>*
** 
*Sushi, I'm very much in understanding about the swamp boat - I didn't know it was that small! *
** 
*Bang, can your fish survive in the swamp? Maybe Brian Setzer can help you stock the fish.*
** 
*Luvs, only you could get that outfit on bang - it's Mah-ve-lous!*
** 
*Sushi, I'm having my cousin bring over some pierogies for you, along with many assorted polish baked goods. (to help you forget about the helipad/mini golf episode.*
** 
*Salut! Anyone want to join me? I'm ready to start on legwork now!*
** 
*<<jkath runs back up the stairs, going every other one & disappears into the periwinkle gym>>*
** 
** 
**


----------



## thier1754

*Thier, in her Scottish Lunchroom Lady incarnation, furtively watches jkath running in and out in her _*shockingly*_ revealing purple spandex workout suit, purses her lips in an ESPECIALLY fierce manner, adjusts her sturdy hairnet, and continues chopping onions...*


----------



## Bangbang

Waiting for Sushi to rule on the fish stocking plan. Can I have a Bolo of Beer please.


----------



## thier1754

Bangbang said:
			
		

> Never tried Haggis before. I will try anything once.


 
*Thier smiles fondly at Bang, who clearly appreciates fine cuisine.*


----------



## Bangbang

I rented a blimp to advertise Sushi's Cafe.......hoping to get some more guests in here.


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

We TRIED to get Brian Setzer. But got Bob Seltzer instead.


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

> Waiting for Sushi to rule on the fish stocking plan.




YES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Go for it Bang!!!  



> Can I have a Bolo of Beer please.


ONE Bang. Just one. We love ya.


----------



## Bangbang

Boomboom got a call from a Concert Promoter. She wanted to know if we would let them use the land in back for an outdoor Blues Concert on Memorail day. What do ya think Sushi? I would like to have a fireworks display if you approve. They don't call me Bangbang for nothing. We could put up a beer tent and some food booths.


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

> I rented a blimp to advertise Sushi's Cafe




Cool! But remember its Discuss Cookings Virtual Cafe. Im just a low life manager.   Andy owns it.


----------



## Bangbang

-DEADLY SUSHI- said:
			
		

> YES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Go for it Bang!!!
> 
> 
> ONE Bang. Just one. We love ya.


 
Whoopeeeeeeeee


----------



## thier1754

Haggis is up.  Don't all mob the counter at once.


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

> She wanted to know if we would let them use the land in back for an outdoor Blues Concert on Memorail day.


 No can do. WE would loose our license and deed. We have to preserve our new aquired land. BUUUUUUT..... we could do it in the pine tree maze! But I will have to install water spiggets all over. That would cost $852,000!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Is it that important? If so I will call and get it installed. But remember we are burning thru cash. We might only have 69 million!


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

*learching up to counter* *tasting haggis*   Sorry! Im out! *running to washroom* *Using the rinse cycle* * comming out blue* *running to bar to get a shot of Grey Goose* Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh...........


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

For the person who posts the 2000th message I will send out a PRIZE! Yes.... a REAL prize! All ya have to do is post the 2000th message and give me your addy, I will mail it out ASAP! What is it? HA! Its a surprise! But you should enjoy it.


----------



## thier1754

*Thier, in her Scottish Lunchroom Lady incarnation, glares furiously at Sushi, throws her white, floor-length cook's apron on the counter, and leaves, taking the rest of the haggis with her.  She is heard muttering something about "ungrateful sushi lovers..." Good-bye, Lunchroom Lady!


----------



## Bangbang

Sushi......I will pay for the system with my Lotto money and the city will pay for cleanup. However I thought I would use Peepee and Poopoo to do the cleanup and just pocket the city money for any other projects. I just talked to DNR and they will stock the lake for free. They will stock it with Black Crappie...Bigmouth Bass.....Smallmouth Bass....Bluegills... Brown Bullheads..and Channel Cats. Its to shallow for anything else.


----------



## Bangbang

George Thorogood just walked in and requested  one scotch..one bourbon and one beer.


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

> I will pay for the system with my Lotto money and the city will pay for cleanup. However I thought I would use Peepee and Poopoo to do the cleanup and just pocket the city money for any other projects.


 Awwwwww.... please dont buddy.  We will figure a way out of this. PLUS.... who was that woman that was asking for you???!!   She had LONG blond hair and GREAT eyes! She seemed to want you pretty bad. Her name is Anne. And what a CUTIE!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## luvs

luvs is off of security duty for the night. bang has agreed to cover the next shift. 
removes sneakers and puts on bathing suit and emerges from changing room in a company robe. sush, a request....
can we get an aquarium bar installed?
they run for $75,000.
all right, off to the hot tub to relax and sip some bubbly.


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

LUVS our lounge has a ceiling aquarium! RonJohn went fishing in it a day or two ago. So you already have your wish. Not only does our lounge have ultra-cool gear.... it also has an aquarium ceiling!


----------



## jkath

** 
_*<<jkath runs downstairs, just to see thier walking out>>*_
 
_*<<muttering...gee, that's not what my workout clothes look like...they're black!>>*_
 
_*I'm not so sure I like the idea of the music fest. I'm afraid a bunch of non-caring people will trample this lovely cafe/garden/maze that we put so much effort into. Can't it be somewhere else?*_
** 
*Whew! I'm starving - am in the need for red meat - anyone got a steak around here? <<searching kitchen on a quest for food>> OOh! Here we go <<grabbing a huge tri-tip and trotting off to the grill outside...season...season...season...>>*
** 
*mmmmmmmmmmmmmm - smells good! Anyone hungry? I'll be making twice baked potatoes and a big spinach/bleu cheese salad with this!*


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

*getting fishing gear* Im going fishing in the lake. HEY..... who is going to name the lake??!!!! Right now its called water depositary 127. We need a name! Lets vote!


----------



## jkath

-DEADLY SUSHI- said:
			
		

> For the person who posts the 2000th message I will send out a PRIZE! Yes.... a REAL prize! All ya have to do is post the 2000th message and give me your addy, I will mail it out ASAP! What is it? HA! Its a surprise! But you should enjoy it.


 

*Good luck to whoever it is!*
*(let it be me...let it be me...let it be me...)*


----------



## jkath

*Sushi Lake*
** 
*(kinda makes sense in 2 ways)*


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

*line caught on darn tree* ARRGGGHHHH!!! *pull, pull*


----------



## jkath

*Sush! You caught a bird!*


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

FLIES!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 *running back thru beer garden and into lounge* GAAAAAAAAAAAAARRRRRRRRRRR!!!!!!!!!!!     I feel like a pin cushion!!!!!!


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Lake Sushi? What do you other folks think? Think of a name for our lake!


----------



## luvs

i'll have some of what you're making, jkath.
i'm having a weekly tapas night, starting tonite, 'k sush? any ideas on what to serve?
i gotta go check the pantry to see what needs stocked.
and where's our dishwashers? i can'juggle all of this work on my own.
...5 minutes later
that's it! BAAAAAAAAAAAAANNNNNNNNNNNGGGGGGGGGGG!!!!!!!!!!!!! I NEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEDDD YOOOOOUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU! 
will you go kick some buttt and get these slackers to work?


----------



## jkath

* Lake Iwannachat*


----------



## jkath

*Steak & the works appears on a big platter for luvs*


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

> and where's our dishwashers?


 Sweetie our dishwasher is in the back. We wash our own dishes. Remember.... WE run the place!


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

> *Lake Iwannachat*




Oh! I kinda like that!


----------



## jkath

* merci.*


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

When the **** is Bang and/or Alix gonna make the paths in the forest preserve?! I want to race these golf carts!


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Jkath is the lounge opened?


----------



## jkath

*The lounge has another day or so - still working on getting the perfect lighting.*
*(Bang & thier were supposed to find one...maybe they're still shopping)*
** 
*well, time to go feed the petting zoo pets, and water the plants. Be back later.*
** 
*Can someone make me a lemon meringue pie? I'm craving that sweet/tart thing.*


----------



## Brooksy

G'day Luv's, Jkath, Sushi & all,

Just saying howdy, gotta catch up on the gossip.

Luv's, again I'm so sorry for missing your B'day 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Hope everyone's ok.


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Brooksy!!!!!!!!!!! Have a lobster bisque on me!   Good to see ya around! We have a beautiful granite bar in the lounge and a killer sound system if you care to venture in. Thanks for visiting!


----------



## luvs

brooksy! all is well! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



jkath, i'm right on that pie. it's almost done.


----------



## thier1754

Well, Bang, I think we were supposed to buy a chandelier or something.  Guess we'd better get to it.


----------



## thier1754

jkath said:
			
		

> _*<<jkath runs downstairs, just to see thier walking out>>*_
> 
> _*<<muttering...gee, that's not what my workout clothes look like...they're black!>>*_


 
jkath: You'll have to forgive Thier the Scottish Lunch Lady...She's getting a bit dim in the vision department, and she has real issues with beautiful girls.  They always ignored her at boarding school, where her parents sent her at the tender age of 16 months...She's at home eating that whole haggis all by herself.  I'm a bit worried about her.


----------



## jkath

*quickly popping in - THANK YOU SO MUCH FOR THE PIE, LUVS!!!*
** 
*okay - back later!*


----------



## Brooksy

-DEADLY SUSHI- said:
			
		

> Brooksy!!!!!!!!!!! Have a lobster bisque on me!   Good to see ya around! We have a beautiful granite bar in the lounge and a killer sound system if you care to venture in. Thanks for visiting!



Thanks Sush. I've was in a couple of daze ago & noticed a sign behind the bar. Looks like Jkath has taken it down. The sound system nearly blew my ears off. The girls were really giving it a workout (just before they found the key to the alcohol cabinet). Don't know what happened after that, I bolted. 

My imagination runs out of puff - can't keep up.


----------



## Brooksy

luvs_food said:
			
		

> brooksy! all is well!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jkath, i'm right on that pie. it's almost done.


 Thanks mate,

I think I'll sit here for a while and watch the world go by


----------



## Bangbang

Maybe Fishbone Lake..........or how about Sashimi Lake. Remember the word "sushi" refers to the rice not the fish used in Sushi. I think *Sashimi Lake* would be more appropriate.

*Sashimi 
*Raw fish served chilled, sliced, and arranged without rice.


----------



## thier1754

I like that, Bang.  Lake Friendship is simple but nice, too. 

Lake Hackleback, Lake Sturgeon, Lake Paddlefish, and Lake Whitefish would all be possibilities, since they are all fish that produce American freshwater caviar!


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

*Sashimi Lake* it is!!!!!!!!!!!!  

Thank you everyone! And Bang has replenished the fish in the lake too!
And talking to the county.... I hear there is a fish the size of a 6 foot person in there! Alas he cant be caught. He keep breaking the line! *Agent Mulder & Scully came back in*
I gave them coupons for the motel down the road. 

To helll with this stuff! *getting  $100 tequilla* Im going in the jacuzi! Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh OH! Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!!!!!!!!!!!! This is GREAT!


----------



## Maidrite

Cubs Win Cubs Win Cubs Win     
Cream Puffs For Everyone!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Yup.... hey i LIVE in Illinois..... and they lost. They join every OTHER frekin Illinois team.  Illinois SUCKS!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## thier1754

The crowd applauds for "Lake Sashimi"! Good call, Bang!  

I'm determined to catch that big fish...I'll be looking for a deep-sea-fishing-weight line to hook that guy. When somebody pulls him up, we'll build a special grill and have a PARTY!!

By the way, Bang, I don't really "ralph" when fishing. I'm on for the trip tomorrow. Boots and coat. Sushi, can I have a corner of the jacuzzi? I've been practicing for a quite a while and the muscles are tired.  I'll bring some California rolls and champagne.


----------



## Heat

*Hey people!*

I'm new to this Cafe'  I heard it also sells drinks? Well i would like a Long Island Ice Tea PLEASE! BTW Whos the bartender tonight? I'll double tip'em if they double the Vodka? hmmmmm?? Honey, im home and i've had a hard day, pour me a cold one and oh bye the way..........Well yall know the rest of the song playing!


----------



## thier1754

Here ya go, Heat, and double goodies in it for you.  Why such a tough day?


----------



## Bangbang

You got it Heat Have fun but stop looking at Crewsk that way or we will have to "play cards".


----------



## Bangbang

jkath said:
			
		

> *The lounge has another day or so - still working on getting the perfect lighting.*
> *(Bang & thier were supposed to find one...maybe they're still shopping)*
> 
> *well, time to go feed the petting zoo pets, and water the plants. Be back later.*
> 
> *Can someone make me a lemon meringue pie? I'm craving that sweet/tart thing.*


Yep We better get it very soon. Hey....we will go fishing and get Crewsk and Alix to get the lights. Poopoo wil install them.


----------



## thier1754

We'd better ask them first, but it sounds very nice.  Just rocking in the boat, eating good stuff, with a line in the water and no cares for a few hours.  And *nobody* using the words "cash flow"...Yipee!!!


----------



## Heat

*Thanks Bang, and Thier*

I just got up So early, and i've been cleaning, cooking, (Pot Roast)! Babysitting, and , many many other things. And, i need to just relax, kick off my shoes. and say "Thanks for my Long Island" Bang and Thier, and that little extra sumin, sumin will hit the spot! Turn up the tunes guys. !! Wooooo Hooooo there ya go!


----------



## thier1754

You're very welcome, Heat!


----------



## Bangbang

Bang turns the lights out and locks the door. Sweet dreams.


----------



## thier1754

You, too, Bang. 'Night.


----------



## luvs

all right. i'm closing for tonite. 
good night all and see you tomorrow.


----------



## jkath

** 


*Good night to all, have a lovely day fishing and finding lighting.*



*I won't be in the cafe tomorrow, 'cause*
** 
** 
** 
** 




**
*



*

*I'm goin' to Disneyland!*


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

> Sushi, can I have a corner of the jacuzzi?





What makes you think you cant have the WHOLE thing??!!! *turning up water jets* Relax sweetie! 
*jumping in* ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

*lights going off* uhhhh oH! CRAP! * running to bedrroom on 2nd floor. * taking shower* * hugging stuffed animal*  Ok... you people making fun of me.


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Hey..... where did everyone go? And for your information.... that teddy bear was a redhead!   So ahhhhhhh.... yea. Dont bust my chops now......


----------



## crewsk

thier1754 said:
			
		

> *Thier develops a suspicion regarding Crewsk's injury after hearing about her past as a mosh pit dancer and finding this photo...* Are you SURE you pulled that muscle taking down vines???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​




I'd break my neck if I even tried to do that!


----------



## Alix

*Alix comes in covered in dust and bits of gravel and twigs stuck in her hair* 

WHEW! Those stinking gravel paths were more work than I thought! I hope Sushi likes them. I put cute little inground pot lights around them so it sort of looks like landing strips at night! I made them so they do a circuit of the lake. The paths are nice double wide ones so that if anyone were to have a yen for a golfcart drag race...well, its all good! There are a few nasty turns though. One is especially close to the lake. 

I thought the lake was called Lake Comoniwannacoffy. After the Native word for "no such thing as a good morning".

*Pouring a BIG cup of coffee in her personalized mug* Ahhhhhh! Thats the stuff. I can be here for a little while, but then I have to make a grocery run. Anyone got the list started?


----------



## Maidrite

Hello Alix may I have a cup to please ? Just making my way though the site to take away some wisdom.  What sounds go today ? Man its 83 degrees and the suns out I need out of here!


----------



## Alix

Oops. Sorry I'm so late. Here's the coffee if you still want it. And some blueberry muffins are just about to come out of the oven. 

I am making myself a ham and pickle sandwich on a cheese bagel if anyone wants one I can do two.


----------



## Alix

OK, its pretty darned quiet here today. I am off for a nap in the massage chair. *Nature Sounds CD playing quietly* Someone wake me at 230 so I can go to work. Zzzzzzzzzzzzz.


----------



## thier1754

One for me, pretty please, Alix.  I'm blowing in and out, since I'm late for work and we had some sticky shipment situations this morning.  

You'll all be glad to hear the Thier the Scottish Lunchroom Lady has met a lovely man among the pipers in the Robbie Burns Pipe and Drum Band and they are engaged! She is looking so youthful, blushing and giggling like a schoolgirl.  I'll keep you up to day re: her wedding plans.  She will, of course, wear something tasteful, modest, and practical...


----------



## thier1754

Sushi, did you get my message???


----------



## mudbug

never mind.


----------



## crewsk

Can I get some chicken noodle soup to-go please? TC was sick when I picked him up from school today. Poor kid's sound asleep right now but I'm hoping some soup will make him feel better when he wakes up.


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

its been some time BUT I whipped up a chicken soup with noodles. Sorry NO ONE WAS* HERE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!* Where the heck is everyone?!


----------



## luvs

i'm here, i'm here, settle down boss! i was at the cleaners getting the aprons all tailored and pressed. 
i want an on-site salon so i can get my nails done on my breaks. 
and the breakroom sucks. it needs a big screen plasma tv and surround sound, a cat, and another few computers. we're always fighting over who gets the to use them.


----------



## crewsk

Thanks DS I found the soup & TC really appreciates it! 

Luvs, here's your plate of pinto beans, ham & cornbread. I hope you enjoy it!


----------



## thier1754

*Thier breezes in for a chat and a bite to eat...* You know what I'd love right now? An egg sandwich: chopped hard boiled egg, mayonnaise, salt and pepper on nice soft bread, cream of mushroom soup and a bit of chocolate for dessert.  Mind if I just scoot behind the counter and make some?


----------



## thier1754

*Thier sits alone in a massage chair, absent-mindedly munching on her egg sandwich and sipping her soup from her very large "Ratty" mug...It's so empty in here it echoes...*


----------



## luvs

it's such a slow night, thier, huh?
crewsk, thanks for the meal, it was excellent. 
where's boss at?


----------



## thier1754

Yep, it sure is, Luvs.  Want some of my sandwich? I think I made it too fat and I'm getting full...


----------



## luvs

yes. thanks. i'm fixing myself a cranberry and vodka. can i get you anything?


----------



## thier1754

No, thanks, Luvs.  How are things going for you? Am I correct that you mentioned that you're struggling with a few health problems?


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

> Sushi, did you get my message???


 Yup i did. *getting in golf cart and whipping around lake*


----------



## Bangbang

thier1754 said:
			
		

> *Thier sits alone in a massage chair, absent-mindedly


 
Yeh We were supposed to be fishing Ughhhh Bang tosses chair across the room.


----------



## thier1754

Bang!  Chill! We can go fishing tomorrow!  Besides, it was raining at the lake today, and the fish were all down at the bottom where it's peaceful. We wouldn't have caught anything... Here, Bang, have a hot chocolate and some gingerbread and curl up in the massage chair.  Life's too short to stress.  (I'm assuming you're stressing because you didn't make it to the fishing trip...Am I correct?)   Now, I'm going to read the paper to you...Comic pages only...What's your favorite strip?


----------



## thier1754

Here's one to start with, Bang. Sushi, how's life treating you? How was your day?


----------



## jkath

*<<jkath skips in, humming the small world theme song>>*
** 
*Hi everybody! I'm back from **Disneyland - and SurPRISE! I got everybody personalized mouse ears!*
** 
*Sushi, I have a request (since I brought you the 50th anniversary GOLD mouse ears, & since you're in charge here)*
*Bang has his special Bang mug.*
*Thier has her "ratty" mug.*
** 
*Will you get me a mug?*
** 
*<<jkath turns off the jacuzzi, and then realizes it looks so inviting. Turns it back on & lights the new Tiki Torches she picked up outside of the Enchanted Tiki Room in Adventureland.  Pours a glass of Berringer white zinfandel  and hops in. AAAHHHHH! Adds a "bath bombe" from the "Basin" shop, so now the jacuzzi smells yummy, like tangarines.*


----------



## thier1754

We're going to Disney World in a couple of weeks, jkath! Any advice as to what we should see that's new? We were there a year ago...Wait...I'm talking WORLD and you're talking LAND. Sorry!!


----------



## luvs

i cheated on our cafe tonite. i went to a new real bar and got drunk.
in the massage chair now, just before i go to the sauna room. iscuse my spelling etc; i didid many shots of jaegar and tequila rose. i drank a LOT OF BEER, TOO. AND JUSTR DRIOOPED HALF MY PRETZEL. D@#N.


----------



## Heat

*Hey i thought this was an all nighter cafe?*

 Where is everyone? I can't sleep and i want snack and a Pepsi?


----------



## Heat

*We need to hang this sign!  Hahahaha*





I beleive i've seen a  few think the  silverware was real silver and pocketed them? Dont you think so?


----------



## luvs

don't you know sush has been pocketing the goods on the sly, lol?! 
yep, it's true, he takes the teabags, the coffee filters, the ashtrays, the salt and pepper shakers!


----------



## crewsk

luvs_food said:
			
		

> it's such a slow night, thier, huh?
> crewsk, thanks for the meal, it was excellent.
> where's boss at?


 
I'm glad you enjoyed it luvs!!


----------



## Alix

*Tying on apron, starting coffee, stirring pancake/waffle batter, warming Canadian Maple Syrup* 

Morning all! Sorry I ran off like that yesterday, I fell asleep in that darned chair and almost didn't get to work on time. Got some pancakes started, or waffles if you want em. Putting on bacon and sausages too. Lets get that good smell trickling through everything and get people in. Hey crewsk, want a coffee? How is TC?


----------



## ronjohn55

I'll have a beer. 

A really strong one. Got any barleywine or imperial stouts back there?

John


----------



## crewsk

Yes please Alix, thanks! He's doing better but he's home today because he was still runnng a low temp & complaining of a headache. He slept from 7:30 last night until 8:30 this morning. He never sleeps that much!! Not to mention the nap he took when he got home from school. Right now he's laying in bed reading a book. Thanks for asking!


----------



## Alix

One stout for ronjohn, medium head? *Swoosh! Down the bar it goes* And one coffee for crewsk, anything in that for you crewsk?

Either of you want pancakes and bacon or sausage this morning?


----------



## crewsk

Black is just fine Alix, I'm a little foggy this morning. I'd like some pancakes & bacon please. Let me drink a little coffe & I'll come back there & whip up some scrambled eggs & grits.


----------



## Alix

You got it crewsk. Extra large black coffee, pancakes and bacon. Here you go! 

OK, if you promise not to tell anyone (cuz it might get me kicked off DC) I'll tell you a secret...I've never had grits. What do they taste like?


----------



## crewsk

Thanks for the coffee!

I promise not to tell a soul! I know for a fact that you're not the only one who's never had them either. Grits are rather bland if you eat them plain, kinda like eating paper. I know that sounds bad. For them to taste good they are served with butter, salt, & pepper. You can also have them with red eye gravy(I've never made but it's made from coffee. I'll try to find a recipe). I like to add grated cheddar cheese to my grits when they ar finished cooking, it adds a lot of flavor!

I'm off to the kitchen to cook some eggs & grits if anyone wants anything, just hollar!


----------



## Heat

*Luvs, i thought it looked a little like Sushi*

But i was'nt  positive so i didnt want to post the name. Thanks now we all know where our silverware is going among all the other stuff. hmmmmmmmm What we gonna do with you Sushi??


----------



## Alix

I'll try some grits with cheese crewsk. No redeye gravy for me though, that sounds pretty vile to be honest with you. And we all know I LOVE coffee!


----------



## Bangbang

I am heading upstairs to see Su for a full body massage.


----------



## crewsk

Alix said:
			
		

> I'll try some grits with cheese crewsk. No redeye gravy for me though, that sounds pretty vile to be honest with you. And we all know I LOVE coffee!


 
I don't like red eye gravy myself. It dosen't tast like coffee though. It's got like ham drippings or something in it too. YUCK!! 

Here's your cheese grits, nice & creamy with extra butter melting over the top!


----------



## Maidrite

I wish I was in myrtle beach drinking a sunrise and splashing around in the pool or the ocean. You know what I just may do that have to talk to Barbara and make that long 2 hour drive but boy is it worth it. 83 degrees out very nice  . Oh hi Alix and Crewsk just thinking is all can I have a Large Black Coffee please  .


----------



## crewsk

Here's your large black coffee Maidrite! Yeah, I agree, a trip to Myrtle Beach would be very nice today but it's just a dream for me today too!


----------



## luvs

good afternoon, guys! 
crewsk, i know it's kinda late, but do you have any cheese grits left? i'd love a bowl of them. thanks!
i was thinking of putting a nice down home menu up for tonite.
fried chicken, country fried steak, baked macaroni and cheese, greens, gravy.... plus it's so beautiful out i think we should get the smoker out and do up some brisket and ribs for a late night special. the main dish of your choice, 2 sides, cornbread and a draft for $11 after 9pm. what do you guys think?
green beans looked beautiful this morning at the market so i bought a bunch.
i'm off to pick up some granny smith apples. i'll make some pies or tarts for tonite.


----------



## crewsk

Sure thing luvs! I made extra so I could fry some later too.


----------



## Bangbang

Bang comes back downstairs.....Woweeeeeeeeeeee I feel much better now.


----------



## crewsk

I'm making myself a hot fudge cake with extra cherries & whipped cream. I'm starving!!!! Can I get anyone else anything?


----------



## Bangbang

How about some napkins. I have something on my hands. Must be that lotion Su used for my massage.


----------



## crewsk

Sure thing Bang. Yeah, Su gets carried away with the lotion sometimes!


----------



## Bangbang

Cya all later....got a lot to do today.


----------



## crewsk

Have a good day Bang!!


----------



## luvs

all the best to you and your brother, bang!


----------



## Alix

Did I miss anything? I had to run out for a few minutes. Thanks for the grits crewsk. I'll take one of those fudge cakes too. I just made a fresh pot of Butter Pecan coffee, any takers?


----------



## crewsk

Here's your hot fudge cake Alix & I'll take a cup of the butter pecan coffee please.


----------



## thier1754

I'm headed out, but I'd LOVE some cake! (I'm starting my no-sugar diet...tomorrow... )


----------



## crewsk

Their, do you want to go all out & have a hot fudge cake with extra whipped cream & strawberries? Or would you like something else?


----------



## Alix

Hey crewsk what does your mug say? Mmmmmm thanks for the cake. Thier, you want coffee too?


----------



## thier1754

Yes, please coffee and cake!! I drink the wussie coffee with all of the add-ins.  Can someone make me a nonfat white chocolate mocha with whip?


----------



## crewsk

My mug says "Spaz". After this cake & coffee you all might see why!


----------



## Maidrite

I was just trying to give Alix a hard time   .


----------



## thier1754

Sooo....Will you be breakdancing in your pink sneakers after all of that sugar and caffeine, Crewsk?


----------



## Alix

Maidrite said:
			
		

> I was just trying to give Alix a hard time  .


 
I am ignoring you.  

We are having very nice weather the last few days, OK, maybe not in the eighties, but we made it up to a very respectable 58. So there.


----------



## crewsk

Nah, no break dancing but I will be climbing the walls & bouncing all over the place! Sorta like this little guy


----------



## thier1754

*Thier tucks her cake under her arm and, juggling the coffee cup, trots out the door to work.* Thanks, everybody!  Have a wonderful day.


----------



## crewsk

OH CRUD!!! I gotta go. I think our water heater just busted!! I hear water running out in the storage room!!


----------



## Alix

HOLY COW crewsk!


----------



## ronjohn55

crewsk said:
			
		

> OH CRUD!!! I gotta go. I think our water heater just busted!! I hear water running out in the storage room!!


 
I HATE that sound!!! Had to deal with it twice in the last 6 months!  

John


----------



## crewsk

OK, I can't get ahold of hubby or anybody!!  I just want to shout a couple of very bad words right now!!!!  I went out there & there is hot water all over the place!! It's comming from the valve on the side of the water heater. Well, it's a slow trickle now but it did sound like Niagra Falls when I first heard it.

Can I please get the largest bottle of tequila we've got & a few limes? I need a drink!!


----------



## Alix

*BEEEEP BEEEEEP BEEEEEP, Alix backs out forklift carrying the Texas Mickey of tequila for crewsk* Hang on crewsk, help is on the way!!


----------



## ronjohn55

Bender hands crewsk the 1.5L bottle of the good stuff, along with some sliced limes (No sharp objects for crewsk in her current state)...

Out the side valve? Yep, it's done. Same thing one of mine did.   

John


----------



## Alix

OK, not to make light of this horrible mess you are dealing with crewsk, but I just have to say I love   smiley.


----------



## crewsk

Ahhhh...the pure bliss of tequila!! Thanks Alix & John!! Yeah, I might throw a knife at the water heater...lot of good that will do me now though. Plus I might be tempted to throw it at hubby when he gets home. What's the point of having a cell phone & you can't even get in touch with someone on it!! 

John, there are 2 valves, one at the bottom & one at the top, both are on the side. It's the top one that's spewing water. I just wanted to go take a shower!!!


----------



## crewsk

Alix, I love these two


----------



## Alix

Is pretty cute too. I think this should be Sushi's personal avatar, Mr Innocent.


----------



## Alix

Phooey! I have to dash for a few. Back later! Keep the coffee on!


----------



## crewsk

I agree, that little guy would be perfect for Sushi! I'll make sure the coffee is hot until you get back.


----------



## Maidrite

I need some coffee and thank you Crewsk for the last cup!  Alix is just having a fit cause I can disco better than she can!


----------



## crewsk

You're welcome Maidrite & here's another cup for you! I've gotta run for a while. I turned on the cold water to wash my hands & it's comming out the color of very weak tea!! So, there is no hot water in my house & the cold water looks like pond water! UGH!!!!


----------



## Maidrite

Thank You for the coffee! I am sorry that sounds nasty about your water, Although I would be more like  . But then I am alittle   headed at times  .


----------



## crewsk

You're welcome! I was  . I sounded like a drunk sailor!!


----------



## Bangbang

Be careful with that tequila or you will be crying later.


----------



## crewsk

I'll try! 

It's a good thing I don't have any here right now or I would be drinking it!


----------



## Bangbang

I am trying to avoid the beer right now...got to much to do.


----------



## Bangbang

Ah Heck I am goin fishing.


----------



## Alix

I'm back! How did everyone do without me?

Bang you doing OK? Your brother alright?


----------



## Bangbang

He is on the Psych Unit. They think he may have had a sezure do to alcohol withdrawl. That would explain the symptoms. I will be very angry idf they release him this way. Thats what happened a few years ago and it was a horrible experience for him and the family. SO I am going fishing while I can. Wait....DNR is here to stock the lake. I am going to go watch.


----------



## Alix

Bring back the golf cart in one piece Bang! I sure hope your brother gets the help he needs.


----------



## Bangbang

I will be back in a few......darn golf  cart is for skinny people. Ughhh I went to taco bell today and could not fit in their booths or any other seat they had. Ughhhh I am ordering some Big People Booths for the cafe and lounge.


----------



## Bangbang

Real cool.......we got 20,000 fingerlings of Bass,Crappie,Pike,Channel Cats,Bullheads,and Bluegill in our lake now. Guess what ......I caught a carp while down there. Anyone want to go carpin? Its a lot of fun.

http://www.carpuniverse.com/


----------



## Alix

If you clean it I will cook it. I don't gut fish though.


----------



## Bangbang

Here you go...clean carp fillets. I have a friend that pickles them.


----------



## Alix

I'm dashing again. The ribs are just about done. See y'all later!


----------



## Bangbang

Alix said:
			
		

> I'm dashing again. The ribs are just about done. See y'all later!


 
Guess I will cook these fillets myself.


----------



## luvs

alix, these ribs are delicious! i ran out of napkins, though, opps!
all right, bring on the brisket!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bangbang

Yep...great ribs..I want the recipe. Hi Luv......you make my heart warm. How about a walk in the park...


----------



## lindatooo

thier1754 said:
			
		

> Anybody here successfully raised rabbits in a colder/damper climate like Western Washington?


 
They've been successfully bred and grown in Western Oregon so why not?  They are, however, very emotionally fragile I hear.


----------



## thier1754

Bang...I'd love to "go carpin'"!  Count me in.


----------



## thier1754

lindatooo said:
			
		

> They've been successfully bred and grown in Western Oregon so why not? They are, however, very emotionally fragile I hear.


 
Yes, they are skittish and can die of emotional shock.  I'm not sure how much protection they'd need here in the Seattle area, and we do have raccoons that come out at night, so they'd have to be protected from being frightened to death...??


----------



## luvs

Bangbang said:
			
		

> Yep...great ribs..I want the recipe. Hi Luv......you make my heart warm. How about a walk in the park...


 
of course bang; i luv you... 
gimme that hand and we'll take a walk and talk. smooches!!!!!


----------



## middie

*walking into the door*. hi everybody!! can i gat a french vanilla cappucino? heck, make it a double. still groggy


----------



## crewsk

Hey middie! Mind if I join you for that cappucino? I've got 2 doubles already fiixed here. I think I saw a loaf of chocolate chip banana bread in the kitchen too. Would you like a slice of that too?


----------



## middie

crewsk pull up a chair make  yourself comfy... but don't forget the bread lol... oh and you know what? sweetened butter would be fabulous on that.


----------



## crewsk

Okey dokey!! I just brought the whole loaf of bread & a bowl of butter so we could eat till our hearts (or should I say stomachs?) content. I'm glad you mentioned this cappucino, I was freezing!!


----------



## middie

eat til we're content?? sounds like a plan to me lmao. i'm not really cold though. actually it's almost 60 degrees out but it's raining and gloomy eck. so i thought cappucino might wake me up and hit the spot.


----------



## crewsk

It's about 60, raining & gloomy here too, but for some reason I'm freezing. My hands as like ice cubes!!


----------



## Alix

Hi guys. Can I have some of that banana bread too? 

I am so mad I could spit! For two days some guy has been calling about a swing set we are selling and he is very rude. Today, when I answered the phone he snarled at me and then when I called him on his rudeness he hung up on me. Geez. Good riddance to bad rubbish. 

ANYWAY, enough about me. Sorry. It just left a bad taste in my mouth. The banana bread will fix that!


----------



## crewsk

Sure thing Alix! How about a double French vanilla cappucino to go along with the banana bread? I can't stand rude people! There's no sense in acting that way!


----------



## middie

alix help yourself to the bread. we have sweetened butter oout here to. hey if that guy is rude to you, don't even bother selling him the swing.


----------



## crewsk

Middie's right, I wouldn't sell it to him either.


----------



## Alix

Crewsk! You were the 2000th post! You get Sushis prize!!! Woohoo! Thanks for the vanilla cap offer, but I think I will stick with black coffee with the banana bread. And NO WAY is that jerkface getting our swing. Honestly!!


----------



## crewsk

Cool!! I never win anything!! OK, one black coffee coming up.


----------



## Alix

Oh thanks so much crewsk! You know, you guys are just the best. I stomp over to the computer just muttering obscenities angry and within minutes you have me calm and centered again. Ahhhhh! That coffee hits the spot. 

I am going to try that chocolate pound cake recipe today and put some of sarahs lemon egg frosting on it. What else should we do in here today?


----------



## crewsk

That sounds heavenly!! I was thinking about making that for dessert tonight! Since it's pretty quiet how about we make a huge batch of caramel pop corn, sit back in the massage chairs & watch some really sappy movies?


----------



## Alix

I'm in! Sappy? Hmmmmm. Can't think of a good sappy one at the moment. How about humour? I have When Harry met Sally or Bill and Ted's Excellent Adventure handy. Caramel corn...mmmmmmmmm!


----------



## crewsk

I gotta run & take a shower & get a few things done. I'll see y'all later! Oh, I almost forgot!! Our water heater is perfectly fine!!! The fire & water departments were flushing lines yesterday & it caused to popoff valve on the water heater to pop open. My dad said that air must have gotten in the line & the pressure caused it to pop. I'm just glad that it's fine & we don't have to replace it or have it fixed.


----------



## crewsk

I have never seen When Harry Met Sally! I can't think of anything sappy either. But either of those 2 are fine with me! Oh, has anyone seen Legend? It's an old Tom Cruise movie about the devil & unicorns. I know, sounds wierd but it's pretty good.


----------



## middie

sappy? Steel Magnolias comes to mind. Beauty and The Beast is another. or we can do the 80's like 16 candles The Brekfast Club, St. Elmo's Fire. what do you guys think?


----------



## Alix

I vote Harry and Sally and then some good old 80's stuff. St Elmos Fire and the Breakfast Club work for me.

Crewsk, glad all is well with your water heater. That would have scared the dickens out of me.


----------



## middie

want humor? i have wayne's world and encino man lol. yippee!!! The Breakfast Club one of my faves!!


----------



## Alix

Oh man. I haven't seen Wayne's World in ages! Lets watch that first!


----------



## middie

*singing*wayne's world. wayne's world. party time. excellant!!!


----------



## Alix

*Doing an air guitar riff* Woohoo! Schwing!


----------



## middie

if she were president... she'd be baberaham licoln. 

lol i love garth


----------



## crewsk

Alix said:
			
		

> Crewsk, glad all is well with your water heater. That would have scared the dickens out of me.


 
Thanks! It did scare the dickens out of me. I had no clue what to do & I hate feeling helpless!!

I haven't seen Wayne's World in years!!


----------



## Alix

*Air popper going, butter melting* Hey I need Coke if we are watching movies. Anyone else?


----------



## middie

k i have things i have to attend to here  . i'll be back on in a few hours


----------



## Alix

Phooey! OK middie, can you leave the movie for us?


----------



## crewsk

Pretty Please middie!!!


----------



## thier1754

*Thier pokes her very curly head in the door...* Hey, I got a perm yesterday and I look like thirties movie babe from the neck up! Kinda Garbo, actually.  I'd love to plop down and watch Wayne's World -- Party time!! Excellent!! But I have to go to work and do that darned salt and pepper page.


----------



## thier1754

I love the part where the girlfriend won't let go of Garth and has bought him a gun rack.  My boys all identify with that section, as they've all had psycho girlfriends at one time or another!


----------



## crewsk

I love your hair their!!! Go get your page done & we'll have lots more movies & caramel pop corn ready for when you get back!


----------



## Alix

Thier! Ditch work. Come play! I made chocolate macaroons....*alix waves delicious smell toward Thier*


----------



## crewsk

Ohhh...their, Alix is right you need to stay with us! If you don't I'll eat all those macaroons & I won't be able to move for the rest of the day!


----------



## thier1754

Mmmmm....So tempting.....No, I have to get this done.  If I really burn on it, I can probably get it done in two hours.  Please save me some popcorn, and I'll bring "Best in Show" and "This Is Spinal Tap" to watch when I get back!


----------



## Alix

You know thier, I knew you were a woman after my own heart. I LOVE Best in Show. "I have two left feet. No really, I have two left feet, it makes it hard to buy shoes" Harold Ramis is a scream. That movie left me gasping I laughed so hard.


----------



## thier1754

How about the part where the actor, whose name I forget, is talking his son down off the roof of the shed in the back yard, or describing the suicide at the dinner table? He is always an incredible improv-er.


----------



## Alix

I'm also rather fond of the couple with the "stressed out" chocolate lab (it was a lab right?). "She needs her squeaky! She NEEDS her SQUEAKY!!" 

Catherine O'Hara is a scream too, dancing around all those men in her past.


----------



## Alix

Off to get some lunch and do some ironing. ICK. Tag me someone.


----------



## Bangbang

Bang comes running in all excited. I just saw a monster gator in the lake. It was at least 30 feet long. Can I have a shot of vodka. Woweeeeeeeeee! I got this pic of the monster gator.


----------



## thier1754

Wow! Gators in the lake! Think I'll put off that afternoon swim...

Sorry I faded away, gang, but I got an e-mail from a very close family member who is in a very bad way and I needed to compose the best answer I could.  I want very much to make things better for this person and would appreciate your prayers in that direction.

Gotta go.  See you all later!


----------



## Bangbang

No problem....I will get my brother Boomboom(former Pro Gator Trainer) to train it not to eat people. He says its easy....just uses dummies filled with anchovies and the gator gets sick. We need a name for our Monster. Any ideas?


----------



## thier1754

Reptilia Gigantica, or "Rip" for short.


----------



## Bangbang

Thatwill work. I am gettin some chickens out of the fridge to feed him. Cya later.


----------



## Alix

I have a lasagna ready for dinner tonight. I have some dinner rolls ready to go in the oven and a caesar salad ready to go too. Anyone got anything to add to that?


----------



## middie

awww crewsk and alix you're welcome to use my movies anytime. please feel free to help yourself to them.uh bang... i think you'll need about 30 chickens to feed the crocigator rip. if not more. oh heck with it feed it the whole darn chicken farm just keeps it away from me. he can swallow me in one gulp,       no joke.


----------



## thier1754

Alix said:
			
		

> I have a lasagna ready for dinner tonight. I have some dinner rolls ready to go in the oven and a caesar salad ready to go too. Anyone got anything to add to that?


 
It sounds great as it is.  How about buttering the top of the rolls and adding a grate of parmesan or romano and a dusting of italian seasoning or your favorite herb before warming them?


----------



## Alix

OH ya!! Parmesan all the way. Thoughts on dessert menu ideas? I was going to make that cake of sarah's with the lemon egg frosting, but never got around to it. 

OK, truthfully, Bang fed it to the gator. Now I need some new ideas.


----------



## Maidrite

Middie I would like to see him try to eat me whole  can you say handbags, and shoes? 
Alix we have homemade mac and cheese, Pork Chops, and french green beans and Cottage Cheese, (it will make your hair curly)  . 
Good day to all and hello ! May I have some Coffee ?


----------



## Alix

Coffee coming right up! We have maple on tap today. That OK with you Maidrite?


----------



## jkath

*(jkath walks in carrying a huge box)*

* I've brought over 20 dozen hot cinnamon rolls - any takers?*
** 
*(making a new pot of vanilla coffee, filling up the creamers and sugarbowls)*
** 
*Hey - has anyone seen Sushi lately? I asked him to get me a special mug and he hasn't been back...gee wonder if it's something I said....*
** 
*Thier - have fun at Disneyworld! We've never gone, since D-land is only 30 minutes away. They're getting ready for their 50th anniversary on May 5, so there's a lot of construction going on.*
** 
*Bang, I like your gator! If he still is hungry, I think I saw one or two canadian geese trying to convince the game warden they were from Ohio. (they're hiding in Dove's wood shed)*
** 
*Crewsk - so glad your water heater isn't busted up! Whew!*
*Our latest mishap was when the 9-year old screamed from the shower because the glass door had shattered (original 1955 shower doors didn't have safety glass either!) Fortunately he only got a small cut on his hand.*
** 
*Alix, I was hoping you hadn't turned on Wayne's World yet - I haven't seen that for at least 5 years:*
** 
*"I've had plenty of joe-jobs, nothing I'd call a career. Let me put it this way: I have an extensive collection of nametags and hairnets. "*


----------



## jkath

*and CREWSK!*

*Congrats*
*on being the 2000th poster!*
** 
*wonder what Sushi will mail you!*


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Yeah Im wondering the same thing Jkath!   

Just kidding! *CONGRATS CREWSK!!!!!!!!!!     *
** 
** 
*Of course I need an addy to send it to ya. I will PM you with my phone number.  *


----------



## jkath

*Sushi - good to see you're back.*
** 
*Did you like your mouse ears I brought you from Disneyland?*
** 
** 

*(ummmm, my mug?)*


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

I LOOOOVE the ears Jkath! I already had two strangers feed my cheese and another grabbed me and asked why his cursor wasnt moving!  


Of course you can have a personalized mug silly! Here is the 300 page coffee mug catalong. Becarful of section 5 though..... its a bit racey!!


----------



## jkath

*hee hee hee hee hee*
** 
*hmmmmmmm....I like section 6: women addicted to shoes.*


----------



## Alix

I'll be back in a minute. Got to go get the car from the mechanics. Ciao!


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

> *I like section 6: women addicted to shoes.*




But its a coffee mug catalog.   Are there mugs that look like shoes? I know I wouldnt want to even THINK about drinking ANYTHING out of a shoe!


----------



## Bangbang

Alix said:
			
		

> I have a lasagna ready for dinner tonight. I have some dinner rolls ready to go in the oven and a caesar salad ready to go too. Anyone got anything to add to that?


 
 I am making lasagna too.


----------



## Bangbang

Boom is trainin the gator now........he says there are lots of little gators in the lake too. Swimming will be out of the qustion for now.....however I hired a guy to come in and build a Gator Barrier around a 200 foot sandy beach. I got a permit from DNR to do it. Everyone will have keys to get through the barrier gate. Just make sure you don't leave the gate open or the gators can get in.


----------



## thier1754

Hmmm...I tried to post and it gave me an error screen...Trying again...


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Alix I would LOVE some lasangna!! What kind is it? Also so sweet and sour soup would be great!  

Anyone know how to make sweet and sour soup? 

Bang..... it gets cold over here. How could a gator survive here? I dont think its safe for us to have little gators running around!


----------



## jkath

-DEADLY SUSHI- said:
			
		

> But its a coffee mug catalog.  Are there mugs that look like shoes? I know I wouldnt want to even THINK about drinking ANYTHING out of a shoe!


 
*never mind. *
** 
** 
*Bang, does the gator barrier hold in the wee gators, or do we have to look in the corners of the cafe regularly? Good thing my gym is upstairs!*
** 
*BTW - today I took my kids to a bakery (old bakery/new owners) in our little town's village. They have 3 pound loaves of anything you can imagine, and lovely round rolls for filling with chili & soup. *
*The wonderful owner gave (not sold, gave!) me 2 bags of dinner rolls: sourdough & squaw. YUM! She has a customer for life!*


----------



## jkath

*<<jkath unties RSGA and lays it on the bar. She grabs a water bottle, a towel and heads upstairs to the gym>>*
** 
*There's a big prime rib in the oven, folks, and I've made some creamy dill carrots to go with it. The fresh rolls are on the counter, if anyone's hungry. *
*later guys!*


----------



## luvs

i did a leg of lamb with rosemary and some minted peas. the late night crew loves my lamb. gotta mash my redskins.
bang, can't we just eat that big 'ol gator's tail? 
frog legs are selling for a good price, too; we can have that for a dinner theme one night.


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

> *BTW - today I took my kids to a bakery (old bakery/new owners) in our little town's village. They have 3 pound loaves of anything you can imagine, and lovely round rolls for filling with chili & soup.
> The wonderful owner gave (not sold, gave!) me 2 bags of dinner rolls: sourdough & squaw. YUM! She has a customer for life!*


 I see how it is! I have given you my warm buns before and I didnt even get a thank you!


----------



## mish

jkath said:
			
		

> *There's a big prime rib in the oven, folks, and I've made some creamy dill carrots to go with it. The fresh rolls are on the counter, if anyone's hungry. *
> *later guys!*


 
Did someone say prime rib Love it Reminded me of a fav restaurant years ago called Gulliver's.  We'd order the prime rib, yorkshire pudding & think it came with creamed spinach or creamed corn.  DELISH


----------



## middie

oh yum cinnamon rolls, love 'em. bang you're still keeping that crocigator away from me right? *nervous laugh*


----------



## mish

Can I tempt anyone with their (Gulliver's) menu?​

DINNER MENU
_STEAKS OF ACCLAIM_

_CHATEAUBRIAND_

Center cut tenderloin, served with a truffle sauce.

$27.95​
_"PRIME" NEW YORK STEAK_

16 oz cut served with your choice of herb butter or pepper style.

$32.95​
_FILET MIGNON_

10 oz. Prime filet with seasoned herb butter, or béarnaise sauce.

$26.95​
_PORTERHOUSE_

A 20 oz. cut, served with cognac pepper sauce.

$31.50​
_AGED CHARBROILED RIB EYE_

The pride of the house! Served with port wine mushroom sauce.

$28.95​


_PRIME RIB OF BEEF_

Served with Gulliver’s Famous creamed corn, spinach, creamed horseradish, au jus and Yorkshire pudding.

_GULLIVER'S PRIME CU__T $25.95_
A generous portion, fit for a king.
_TRADITIONAL ENGLISH CUT $25.95_
Thinly sliced English style.
_BROBDINGNAGIAN (BROB-DING-NA-GIAN) $33.95_
The biggest, best and bone in.
​







_ENCORE SPECIALTIES_

​

_COLORADO_ _RACK OF LAMB_

Glazed with rosemary sauce, served with vegetables and potatoes

$29.95

_ROASTED LONG ISLAND DUCK_

With apple compote, red wine cabbage and lingonberry sauce

$21.95

_CHEF RAMONE'S CHICKEN BREAST _
Stuffed with artichoke hearts, Portabella mushrooms and sun-dried tomatoes.

$20.95

_STUFFED "IOWA" PORK CHOP _
A double thick pork chop, stuffed with Shitaki mushrooms and Marsala sauce.

$20.95

_BBQ PRIME RIB BONES _
Served smokey BBQ sauce, french fries and cole slaw. 

$19.95

_VEAL OSCAR _

Served with asparagus, crab leg meat and garlic béarnaise sauce.

$25.95

_BABY BACK RIBS _
A full slab of succulent ribs with twice baked potato and cole slaw.

$23.95

_GRILLED VEGETABLE PLATE _
Fresh vegetables, marinated with herbs and vinaigrette.

$17.95

_HOUSE BBQ COMBO _
Rotisserie chicken, beef ribs and baby back pork ribs

$23.95

_ROTISSERIE CHICKEN _
Marinated in herbs, cooked to perfection

$19.95

_GULLIVER’S DESSERTS_​
_ENGLISH TRIFLE__(Specialty of the House)_

Layers of sponge cake, Bavarian cream, raspberries and whipping cream laced with sherry wine.

$6.75

_CRÈME BRULE_

Creamy custard pudding, filled with raspberries and caramelized sugar crust.

$6.75

_CHOCOLATE CAKE_

Layers of dark and white ganache, served in espresso cream sauce.

$6.75

_N.Y. STYLE CHEESECAKE_

Classic N.Y. style cheesecake, in a raspberry melba sauce.

$6.75

_CARROT CAKE_

A traditional favorite, topped with a rich cream cheese frosting.

$6.75

_CHOCOLATE FLOURETTE_

Almond flour combined with sweet chocolate, served with vanilla sauce.

$6.75

_CHOCOLATE MOUSSE_ 
Served with a raspberry melba sauce.

$6.75​
_Bread Pudding_

Served warm with Jack Daniel's sauce and topped with whipped cream.

$6.75​


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Whos Gulliver? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





And why would we pay for food when we get all our food for free?


----------



## Brooksy

Don't worry Sush, you won't lose any customers.   

Only toes from those gators.

Gee, did you see Jkath mount those stairs?
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Gym's doing it's job.


----------



## mish

-DEADLY SUSHI- said:
			
		

> Whos Gulliver?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And why would we pay for food when we get all our food for free?


 
It was a fav restaurant of mine.  Thought the menu might give us some ideas on what we'd like to whip up at the Cafe, of course.


----------



## thier1754

Mish, what an impressive menu!  I can see why that was/is your favorite place.  Sushi's just upset because his warm buns were rejected...


----------



## luvs

where's bang? i need someone to do some vodka shots with.
sush, can you cook me a filet? thanks, sweetcheeks.


----------



## Brooksy

luvs_food said:
			
		

> where's bang? i need someone to do some vodka shots with.
> sush, can you cook me a filet? thanks, sweetcheeks.



Vodka with 'Gator Aid"


----------



## mish

thier1754 said:
			
		

> Mish, what an impressive menu! I can see why that was/is your favorite place. Sushi's just upset because his warm buns were rejected...


 
Thanks Their. Sometimes I get stumped 'bout what I want to cook/eat.  When Jkath mentioned prime rib, reminded me of yorkshire pudding, spinach n creamed corn, horseradish and a little au jus. Just wanted to share some food for thought is all. The food is great, btw.


----------



## mish

Brooksy said:
			
		

> Vodka with 'Gator Aid"


 
Believe it or not, the other day I made jello shots with cherry jello, poured it in a plastic ice cube tray & put it in the freezer.  It came out a little like sorbet. Not too bad.


----------



## Bangbang

luvs_food said:
			
		

> where's bang? i need someone to do some vodka shots with.
> sush, can you cook me a filet? thanks, sweetcheeks.


 
I am here. Lets tie one on and go for another walk in the park.


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Luvs..... you drinking AGAIN??! *looking at empty vodka bottles*    Here..... take these vitamins. And heres a bottle of Gatoraide. Dont want you getting too sick sweetie.  

I have to go out shopping to replenish the supplies. Anyone want anything unique?


----------



## thier1754

Gosh, Sushi, I'd love a stock of great bottled water, California rolls, Orange Crush and Coke, whole wheat bread and lots of sandwich makings.  And Lays original chips. And some Korean Kimchee. And Symphony bars.  Hmmm...If I didn't know better (and I DO!), I'd think I was pregnant!


----------



## jkath

Brooksy said:
			
		

> Gee, did you see Jkath mount those stairs?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gym's doing it's job.


 
*why thank you sir! I must say, it has done wonders! (all the more reason to dive into any and all brownies at the cafe)*



			
				-DEADLY SUSHI- said:
			
		

> I see how it is! I have given you my warm buns before and I didnt even get a thank you!


 
*I'll always take your warm buns, Sushi. *
** 
*oh, and thank YOU! *


----------



## jkath

thier1754 said:
			
		

> Gosh, Sushi, I'd love a stock of great bottled water, California rolls, Orange Crush and Coke, whole wheat bread and lots of sandwich makings. And Lays original chips. And some Korean Kimchee. And Symphony bars.  Hmmm...If I didn't know better (and I DO!), I'd think I was pregnant!


 
*pregnant...or watching the movie marathon at the Cafe!!!*
** 
*<<jkath puts "Better off Dead" on the big screen.>> *
** 
*I love John Cusack movies*


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Ok.... I got it. Hey..... couldnt we make most of this stuff? *shrug* Well, ok. I'll be back.   *getting in truck*


----------



## jkath

*Make the stuff from the menu? Can I go in the truck too?*
** 
*<<overheard from the movie playing>>*
"Gee, I'm real sorry your mom blew up, Ricky."

*<<giggle giggle>>*


----------



## jkath

*<<apparently Sushi didn't hear jkath>>*
** 
*<<tying on RSGA and getting back to work>>*
*WHOOSH!*
*Okay, whooooooooooooooooooo is the wise guy who thought it would be funny to unscrew all the salt shakers?*
*<<jkath notices a book: "crocs for dummies" next to the salt....>>*
*BANG! Was that you?*
** 
*<<sweeping up salt. Slipping on salt. Sitting on salt.>>*
*Fine. I'll go dunk myself in the jacuzzi.*
*<<Splash!>>*
** 
*Hey! Can someone bring me a decaf with creme de cacao in it?*
*and a croissant? with chocolate? and a strawberry?*


----------



## luvs

Bangbang said:
			
		

> I am here. Lets tie one on and go for another walk in the park.


 
i love our walks, bang. we better hide those empty absolut bottles before sush notices.


----------



## luvs

-DEADLY SUSHI- said:
			
		

> Luvs..... you drinking AGAIN??! *looking at empty vodka bottles*  QUOTE]
> 
> oops. too late.


----------



## jkath

*<<Splash>>*
** 
*ummm...can someone........um..........get this.........um........little crocagator....um.......out of the jacuzzi?*


----------



## thier1754

Here's your libation, jkath.  Sorry about your salty bum...


----------



## jkath

*I'm just saying I'm at a spa having a salt rub.*
** 
*Thanks for the drink and goodies - they look wonderful!*
**


----------



## thier1754

*Thier lures the crocagator out of the spa with a bit of bacon...* This little guy should make a nice pair of slippers...


----------



## jkath

*Thanks Thier!!!*


----------



## thier1754

Welcome!  We'll dye the slippers pink for you, jkath. Hey, I have a starving student in my family who's having a terrible time paying his bills and even just gassing his car.  How can he get a credit card just for gas and emergencies when he's behind on his bills and thinks he'd be a poor risk? I'm chatting with him at the moment...


----------



## Alix

Just tell him to go apply at some banks. SOMEONE will give him one.

Morning all! I'm here for a bit. Coffee's ready!


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Ohhhhh good! I'll have a big mug please. Just black. Anyone have fun plans for the weekend?


----------



## Alix

Here you go Sushi. Want a cinnamon bun to go with?

I am going on a date with my husband tonight. The kids are both going to a sleepover birthday party so he is taking me out to a fancy dinner. I get to play dress up! Whoooee!


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Yeah I'll take one. It doesnt have any nuts in it does it? Im allergic.  


SEE! Husbands should take their wife out more! Thats great Alix! What kind of place is it? American? Chinese?


----------



## crewsk

Thanks jkath & Sushi for the congrats!! 


Alix may I have some coffee & a cinnamon but please? I didn't sleep good last night because of a thunderstorm. 

I'm looking forward to my weekend!! We are having our annual ladies lunchon at church tomorrow & mom & I are doing a table. The theme this year is colors & our color is purple. We had to use the color in a way to show its biblical meaning. My mom set up a practice table at her house so we could see how diffrent things looked & it's beautiful!! I'll take picutres of it when we get it all set up tonight & post them. Our table cloth & napkins are a pale purple & we are using dark purple velvet place mats with a gold design running down the sides, & a velvet runner the same color as the place mats(it's acctually a cutian). Our center piece is a crown of thorns that my mom made & a wooden cross. Our plates, cups, saucers, & napkin rings are white, we are using my crystal glasses, & my SIL's silverware. I can't remember what we're eating, but, I think it's beef stroganof, green beans, & I don't know what else. Cheesecake for dessert. Some of the men from our church will be serving us. We usually have a really good time!


----------



## Maidrite

Alix may I have 2 of your world famous rolls and a 64 ounce Irish coffee, heavy on the Irish please!!!!!!! Thank You.


----------



## middie

oooh can i have a cinnamon roll too please? this weekend i'll be working  . *sigh* why must work ALWAYS ruin my plans??? lol


----------



## Maidrite

How would we know we had GOOD TIMES if we didn't have 5 times as many BAD ONES>>>>>>   .


----------



## Maidrite

Has anyone else had Shreadded wheat with warmed milk on it ? As a child I remember my mother doing this when we didn't feel well or we were having trouble going to sleep. I know you guys think I am nuts!!!!!!


----------



## Heat

*hey Crewsk*

I think that is awesome what your doing at your church. And, working with and being with your mom is dear to my heart. Moms are very special, love'em hug'em and let them know how special they are. Sounds like your gonna have fun and sounds like your table will be beautiful. I'm  looking forward to seeing  your pics! And, enjoy the men serving you! Hahahaha


----------



## Alix

Sorry guys, stupid computer crashed! 

OK, Sushi, no nuts in the cinnamon buns, we have enough nuts around here! 

Crewsk, coming right up! Coffee and warm cinnamon buns. Your table sound beautiful BTW.

Maidrite, *oof! THUD* giant coffee and 2 cinnamon buns as ordered. 

Middie, here you go!
*Wiping forehead* Whew, thats the busiest I have seen this place in a while! I better toss another batch of cinnamon buns in the oven!

Sushi, the restaurant is Canadian food, which would be quite a bit like what you call American cuisine. We are likely heavy on the beef though. This is a 4 star restaurant, and is rated #4 in the city. I am STOKED! I have to decide what to wear now.


----------



## thier1754

Crewsk: What a lovely table! The purples will be very impressive with the gold accents.

Alix: Have fun on your date!  Thanks for the advice on the card...We're not advocates of credit cards and are trying to go "all cash" with mixed success, but he does need a way to make sure he has gas and groceries.  

Gotta go to work.  Got my scans done yesterday but still have to finish pages.


----------



## crewsk

Thanks for the coffee & cinnamon bun Alix!! Both were great!


----------



## Alix

My pleasure you guys. Refills?


----------



## jkath

*Have a lovely time at dinner, Alix!!!*
** 
*Crewsk  -  love the idea! *
** 
*I'll take a cinnamon and some coffee with milk, please.*
** 
*<<sip sip sip sip sip sip sip sip sip>>*
*Thanks! Delish!*
** 
*I'm off to the gym.*
** 
*only 2 more days till I go to Vegas... *


----------



## Heat

*I know its late but.....*

May i have a Cinnamon Roll too Alix? With a LARGE Cup of coffee? My day has just begun, and my body has'nt hahahhaha


----------



## Alix

Coming right up Heat. Want cream in that?


----------



## Alix

BRB. Got to feed kids lunch.


----------



## middie

thanks for the bun alix... it was really yummy and it hit the spot. just what i was craving lol. have fun at dinner tonight!!


----------



## Bangbang

Bang runs off with the remainder of the cinnamon rolls.


----------



## Heat

*oh no Bang!*

Alix promised me one of those. All i want is one!! Please, Please! and Alix i drink my coffee black! thanks a bunch Alix! Comere Bang, STOP running!! I'm gonna catch youuuuu!!


----------



## Bangbang

Bang tosses one to Heat.


----------



## jkath

*<<jkath comes back from the gym with an architect in tow>>*
** 
*Hey guys! I hope Sushi's not here - I used some of Bang's lottery money to pay this guy. He's gonna design a 2-story cape cod style house for Sushi's cats here at the cafe.  I figure that way they won't miss him so much. I'm also having him construct a large "behind the bar" mirror that has a hinge on it, so when Sushi gets scared, he can open it up and get his teddy bear out.*
** 
*Hey, buddy! While you're at it, can you make a large flight aviary outside for Buckytom's parrots? They need a minimum of 50' in length.*
** 
*Thanks, man!*
** 
*<<looking around>> Hey! where are the cinnamon rolls?*
**


----------



## Alix

Sorry Heat, I left the coffee and cinnamon bun right here on the counter! I'll get you another one. All I see here are crumbs and whats that? A blue feather? EEWWWW!! Sushi! That emu is gonna be lunch pretty soon if it keeps snitching food!

Fresh batch of cinnamon buns coming right up. And a batch of oatmeal chocolate chip cookies ready too.


----------



## jkath

*<<pulling huge bird out of the oven>>*
*um, Alix? This is too big to be a turkey....*


----------



## Alix

SHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!


----------



## jkath

***not sayin' a word....*


----------



## jkath

*time to pick up a son - back soon!*
** 
*(save me a cookie?)*


----------



## luvs

i always hated that bird anyway.

well, i wanted some bacon and a cinnamon roll. ba-angggggg!!!! you stole our food again! i was gonna be nice and trade you shifts, but you can work a double. in the PINK rhinstone security outfit, he he!  (psssttt... if you keep quiet i'll make you an emu... errr, TURKEY sandwich.)
i guess i'll just have to make a batch of roast pork with sauerkraut. 
i'm also baking some apple pies; i had a dream i made one.


----------



## thier1754

*Thier pops in covered in potting soil with dirty fingernails* Hi, all.  I just re-potted six big plants in the greenhouse (real, not virtual!). Our office computer that prints all of our orders got sick this morning, so I couldn't finish my project.  Yippee! I love messing around with the plants. Three  big three foot melianthus plants, one that's blooming for the first time, and three 2 1/2 foot scented geraniums.  They were all such good sports, putting up with pots that were squishing their little feet, 'til I got around to moving them to bigger quarters.  Of course, the bugs are all over, now that the sun's out, so I'm spraying everything with soapy water. Nuked a couple of slugs, too.  Darn critters.


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

*rushing into lounge* turning on upbeat music* *going behind bar* Ok folks.... I got a JOB! Im serving drinks for the next few hours!


----------



## jkath

*<<putting on RSGA, sweeping floor, cleaning off counters, putting away dishes out of the dishwasher. Polishing wine glasses (*CRASH!*), well, all but 1, scrubbing down behind the stoves, scouring copper pots, bleaching out sinks>>*
** 
*Whew! I need a warm brownie with vanilla ice cream & hot fudge sauce on top.*
*Anyone make any recently?*
** 
*Oh, and by the way, I've made 2 dozen beef flautas and have them warming in the oven. The avocado tree was just over-doing it, so I made a vat of guacamole too, for dipping.*
*The tortilla chips and fresh pico de gaillo is on the table in the front, and the salada bar is freshly stocked. Also, I helped The Margarita Man hook up the machines - we have regular and strawberry. *
** 
*Be back later, guys.*
*<<tossing RSGA on the counter>>*
** 
** 
*only 2 more days till I go to Vegas... *


----------



## jkath

*Sushi got a job!!! *


----------



## luvs

horray for sush! i'll take one of those strawberry margaritas!


----------



## jkath

*strawberry margarita...coming up!*
*woo! this stuff is cold!  *
** 
*Here ya go, luvs*
*
*


----------



## jkath

*Want one, Sush?*
** 
*What kind of job did you get? (and congrats, by the way!)*
** 
*oh, and don't look at that guy constructing stuff in the corner...um...he's..um.the new janitor......yeah, that's it........*


----------



## norgeskog

Congrats sush on your job.  Hope you like it, what kind of job did you get?


----------



## luvs

thanks, jkath.
sip, sip.
delicious!


----------



## thier1754

Sushi!!!! Awesome!!!! Tell us all about it!! *Thier gets out her best bottle of champagne that she's been saving for just such an occasion and pops the cork.*  Drinks for everyone!! Sushi's buying !! Oops, I mean, I'm buying...


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Drinks comming up folks! *turning levers* *pushing in rod* *pulling out rod* (gurggle) *taking out glasses* (splat)

Here you go!   ENJOY!


----------



## thier1754

Details, details!! The crowd demands details!


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Well I will be the new inside sales guy. The base is only 30k a year BUT commission would be around $80k a year!   PLUS the benefits start after the FIRST month!   In about 2 months the HQ will move from the burbs to the Loop. (downtown Chicago)


----------



## thier1754

Fantastic.  You are so good with people; it's a perfect fit.   Congrats again! Now remember not to forget the "little people" at DC...We love you.


----------



## middie

congrats again sush. hope it works out for you, which i'm sure it will because just like their said you're good with people! 

hmmm can i have an orange dreamcicle? non-alcoholic though please.


----------



## luvs

yum, i think i'll have what middie's having but add a little vodka to mine, please. got any lamb chops?


----------



## Bangbang

Makin you some Lamb Chops with Cranberry Sauce now Luv.


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

(blurb..... glump) *pulling handles.... turning dials* (grrrrr... FA-lomp) *taking out glasses* more drinks folks! Its from a family recipe! Its mixed with some vegis and a lot fruits. NOOOOOOOOO hangovers!   Bang can we fry up some gators? Is that illegal?


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

*putting on Louis Prima*


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

*poping vitamins and Soya Lecithin* *Gulpping tons of water* Singing to the songs. Anyone else wanna man the bar?? *going up to the Spa*


----------



## jkath

*Sushi - I'm so proud of you - the job sounds like a perfect fit!*
*Commission jobs are hard, and it takes the right kind of person, and I do believe that's you! Your warm sincerity will be a wonderful addition to the company.*
** 
*and what a score- benefits after only 30 days?! Woo-hoo!*
** 
*I just made some zuchinni bread & am slicing it and topping it with butter - any takers?*
*It will go nicely with the coffee I'm brewing up.*


----------



## jkath

*We need some par-tay music!*
*changing CD - Def Leppard - Pyromania*
*(this one goes out to Crewsk & Middie)*


----------



## Bangbang

Gator Jamaylaya coming up. Just don't tell DNR


----------



## crewsk

jkath said:
			
		

> *We need some par-tay music!*
> *changing CD - Def Leppard - Pyromania*
> *(this one goes out to Crewsk & Middie)*


 
Wooohooo!!!! Can we hear Pour Some Sugar On Me next? It's my all time favorite!!

Is there any more Jose back there or did I drink it all when I though the water heater busted? If there's some left, can I get a bottle please? My mom was in a bad mood tonight & I need some happy juice!


----------



## luvs

the lamb was delish, bang. thanks. 
sush, i say we fry the dagnabbin crocigators up. i had gator tail in Fla. and it was really good. where's that lasso and the fish net? i'm goin in, guys! get the fryer ready!


----------



## jkath

*hey, if I can keep my mouth shut about an emu, I certainly can keep that one under wraps too. BTW, whenever you write DNR, it makes me think of the only DNR I ever hear about (nurses in my family use it) Do Not Resuscitate. Makes reading your posts kinda odd!*


----------



## jkath

*"Pour some sugar on me......."*
** 
**


----------



## luvs

http://www.justgamerecipes.com/inxall.html

check this out! all KINDS of gator recipes!


----------



## luvs

i got one! i had to have one of the men that were out trespassing and trying to steal our gators haul him in for me on his boat.


----------



## middie

jkath said:
			
		

> *We need some par-tay music!*
> *changing CD - Def Leppard - Pyromania*
> *(this one goes out to Crewsk & Middie)*


jkath i love you lol... must hear hysteria, that's one of my faves by them.

luvs please keep those cold-blooded scaley crocigators away from me or i might  . or worse yet faint from shear terror.


----------



## jkath

*hey - isn't that the guy who was building the cat house? He must be done!*
** 
*Look - he is! Sushi, your kitties have a new house here in the cafe - surprise!*


----------



## jkath

*It's a Def-Leppard-a-thon!*


----------



## luvs

don't worry, middie! i'll keep him away from the main cafe.

jkath, that is the cat-house guy! i said i wouldn't let bang in on the fact that he was stealing from our property if he brought my dinner in.

middie, we hauled him in the rear enterance. 
is that spelled right? entrance or enterence or enterance or, awwww, who gives a hoot.


----------



## crewsk

jkath said:
			
		

> *hey - isn't that the guy who was building the cat house? He must be done!*


 
Must bite tounge, must bite tounge, must bite tounge!!


----------



## middie

crewsk said:
			
		

> Must bite tounge, must bite tounge, must bite tounge!!


keep biting crewsk lol


----------



## jkath

*I almost fell out of my chair, Crewsk! *
*I have a bad habit of saying things before I think them out!*


----------



## crewsk

That's ok, so do I! But usually it's in front of people & I can't go in & delete or change it.


----------



## jkath

*Well, kids, it's time for me to hang up my RSGA and get back to packing - we're taking the kids up to Santa Barbara tomorrow, and we're leaving on Sunday.*
** 
*I'll check back later to see if anyone needs anything.*
*BTW - I'm in the mood for pasta, if anyone's in the mood for cooking....*


----------



## crewsk

Have a great trip jkath!


----------



## crewsk

I'm outta here too! I gotta go find something to wear for tomorrow! See y'all later!!


----------



## middie

jkath i hope you have a great time !!!


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

*sushi hittin' the floor* arrrrghhh. There are SO many hot women........ hgty arrrgghh thAY are sOOOOOOO hoorrrrrtttttt. (thump)


----------



## luvs

have a good time, jkath, and travel safe!


----------



## Alix

Sushi, congrats on the new job! 

jkath, if you are still here what does rsga stand for? Rhinestone something something apron?

I'm just here for a minute while my hubby gets dressed to take me out on the town. Woohoo! Someone make sure we have LOTS of coffee tomorrow morning. I will need it!


----------



## thier1754

I'll be on coffee early before I have to go to rehearsal.  Nice 'n' strong!  Have a great time tonight.


----------



## luvs

alix, i figure it's rhinostone-studded green apron. could be wrong, but it makes sense?


----------



## Bangbang

Peepee caught this Flathead Catfish tonight in our lake. Ready for a catfish dinner tomorrow?


----------



## luvs

horray for peepee, but i hate catfish, bang. it's tastes like the mudsucking disgusting bottomfeeder it is. ~shudder~ i'll have the gator i caught instead.


----------



## Bangbang

luvs_food said:
			
		

> horray for peepee, but i hate catfish, bang. it's tastes like the mudsucking disgusting bottomfeeder it is. ~shudder~ i'll have the gator i caught instead.


 
Ok sweetie....but after you are done with all that vodka you won't know the difference. Let me take you for a walk so you can puke in private. I love you.


----------



## luvs

bang, i can't get the catfish down in the first place. seriously, my Dad made it a few years ago and i could hardly swallow it. i did shove it down cause i know he worked hard on it, but ~shudder~. 
that's the first food i haven't liked since i was about 2, lol.


----------



## luvs

BTW, i luv you too, bang.


----------



## jkath

***<<tying on RSGA (yep, luvs was right, rhinestone studded green apron)>>*
** 
*hi all - back for the late shift!*
*<<pouring coffee...drinking it all quickly>>*
* okay! Now I'm ready to work!*
*hmm! What's this? *
*<<tasting something that looks like chicken>>*
***Spit!*  **gasp!**  *ugh!* *
*Bang! you cooked the catfish tonight, didn't you?*
** 
*<<washing mouth out with a shot of malibu>>*
*ooooh! coconut! yum!*
** 
*Putting on CD: Best of Styx*
*Putting on movie on giant big screen: Sleepless in Seattle*


----------



## Bangbang

So I guess you don't like gator.....ehhhh? Thats ok....more for me to eat.


----------



## jkath

*<<overheard from the movie>>*

"Verbal ability is a highly overrated thing in a guy, and it's our pathetic need for it that gets us into so much trouble."

*<<giggle giggle giggle>>*
** 
*Bang, is that you I hear? *
*Um, no thanks for the gator, *
*but I'd love love love some new shoes and a matching handbag!*


----------



## Bangbang

jkath said:
			
		

> *<<overheard from the movie>>*
> 
> "Verbal ability is a highly overrated thing in a guy, and it's our pathetic need for it that gets us into so much trouble."
> 
> *<<giggle giggle giggle>>*
> 
> *Bang, is that you I hear? *
> *Um, no thanks for the gator, *
> *but I'd love love love some new shoes and a matching handbag!*


 
Ok...I will get my cousin Blamblam on it right away.


----------



## jkath

*I thought your uncle BlingBling did the accesories in your family*


----------



## Bangbang

jkath said:
			
		

> *I thought your uncle BlingBling did the accesories in your family*


 
No.....that would be Bloopy.


----------



## luvs

bang gave me blingbling's # and he came and took my shoe measurements and made all of these shoes for me from the alligator. his # is 1-800-blingyb


----------



## jkath

*Every girl's crazy 'bout a sharp dressed man.....*
*Love the shoes! Can he make me some 4" pumps?*
*<<scrubbing down counter furiously where Bang massacred the fish/gator this afternoon; sweeping floors, wiping down tables, putting out freshly ironed white tablecloths for the morning brunch crowd>>*
** 
*<<running upstairs, realizing it's been 12 hours since the last workout>>*
** 
*Bye! I'll be working out  - I'll be down later to start the bread dough for tomorrow!*


----------



## Bangbang

Noooo .....don't mention Blingbling....he is on probation for illegal hunting of crocs. Bloopy can get around the legal matters for now. Just meet him at Croc Corner. He will get you what you want.


----------



## luvs

sorry, bang, but jkath'll keep it on the downlow. 
jkath, don't you love those pink and red Mary Janes? they're gorgeous! and bling'll give you an awesome price.


----------



## luvs

woooooo-hoo. i'm outta here, finally!!!!!! i'm starving for some company and the BF is on his way to get me. see you all later. probably tomorrow. goin to eat some late night breakfast.


----------



## jkath

*Well, Bang, I'm impressed with your relatives' work!*
*They made these little cuties, *






*and a handbag to match!*


----------



## luvs

cute, jkath! i think i might get a bag like yours in red!
maybe in pastel green since it's in so big for the upcoming season. i did just get a cute green one from Gadzooks that LOOKS like alligator so i guess i'll go with red?


----------



## jkath

*this is actually a Judith Leiber - price (brace yourself!) is $5,510.95 at zappos.com (one of my favorite places to buy shoes)*
** 
*Maybe Bang's cousin, BeemBeem can "find" a bag for you after it "falls off of a truck."*
** 
*Hey! I thought you were going out to a late breakfast...(must be really late where you are!)*


----------



## luvs

i just bought a Coach bag a few weeks ago, jkath. if the men only knew, sigh. 
i'll try to take a picture so you can see it and my faux gator bag.


----------



## luvs

oops, BTW, i did go out to breakfast. it's 5 till 4 in the am here now. our breakfast sucked cause it was cold, so we got the manager, settled the bill, and went and got a doughnut instead.


----------



## Bangbang

I am making donuts and bagels today...taking orders now.


----------



## luvs

i'll take half a bagel, plain? thanks, bang.


----------



## middie

cinnamon raisin for me please


----------



## Heat

*Awesome Bang*

May i have an Everything Bagel with little cream cheese?? And, a cup of coffee? Black please? BTW did you get my msg  i sent you to your inbox?


----------



## Bangbang

Heat said:
			
		

> May i have an Everything Bagel with little cream cheese?? And, a cup of coffee? Black please? BTW did you get my msg i sent you to your inbox?


 
Yep ...I got a message from you and Luv. How do ya all like my doughnuts and bagels.


----------



## luvs

tastes good. not too hungry, though. sorry, bang.


----------



## Bangbang

Are you feeling ok....... Luv? I am heading out to look for a gas grill for our beach.


----------



## Heat

*Yummmmmmmmmmy!!*

Yes, Bang Bagel was delicious! Yummy! Thanks.  I'll be back later for a garden salad with low fat ranch dressing mmmmmm! I'm going to the beach too! With everyone! So give me a ring before yall head out? Ok?


----------



## luvs

Bangbang said:
			
		

> Are you feeling ok....... Luv? I am heading out to look for a gas grill for our beach.


fine, bang.... thanks. just not too hungry.


----------



## Maidrite

Its so great outside right now sun is out and 76 degrees   
 Bang Bang I hope things are well for you!!!!! 
  I think it is Jungle Juice day  
Here is something for all the tables, all the rooms, and My wife which I LOVE VERY MUCH !


----------



## Maidrite

Spice1133 found it first but its true DS is #1 on C2C now!!


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

> Spice1133 found it first but its true DS is #1 on C2C now!!




Huh? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Awwwww man. Im SOOOOOO hung over!  
Im going to lay down in the massage chair.


----------



## Alix

*Alix whips up special hangover cure for Sushi* OK, dude, plug your nose and chug this. I guarantee in an hour you will feel amazing. 

*Putting on spare apron, sans rhinestones* I made some quesadillas for lunch. Anyone? We still have some of jkaths wonderful guacamole and pico de gallo too.


----------



## Alix

OK, time to go nap. I will be back later.


----------



## luvs

sush, get your hungover rear end OUT of that chair or i'll use my mace on you; didn't you read? we're #1 now! 
i'm hungover, too, and all out of curried carrot soup, to boot, but i got my butt up to celebrate!


----------



## Bangbang

Just got done assembling the Gas Grill for the beach. Ughhhh They always say...Easy Assembly...yeh right Ok ...who wants a burger?


----------



## jkath

(this is luvs' taglinei believe that life would not be complete without bootcut jeans, comfy old tee-shirts, and the color pink.

** 
*luvs, I'm so there! I live in my bootcuts, love the tees, especially the cute ones from PacSun and girlfriend, do I love pink! Got  pairs of pink shoes to proove it...(and did I ever mention that back in the 80's my hair was the same color as this font?)*
** 
*I just got back from taking the kids & dog to stay with their grandparents in SB.*
*Early tomorrow, I'm Vegas bound. I wish there were some DC-ers who were also going to be there! Hey! there could be a convention! Drinks & RSGAs for everyone!*
** 
*Sorry to be so darn perky - must be the all drinks I found here on the bar.....*


----------



## jkath

*oh, and Bang - Can I have a burger with some of my guacamole? Thanks!*


----------



## luvs

gulp, um,maybe someone named luvs had very hot pink manic panic hair with purple in it when she was a kid.... Mom and Dad let thier luvs go through the rebel stage but she very, very quickly grew out of it. but not before manic panic red, which for some reason attracted the guys!


----------



## luvs

BTW, bang, can i just have a burger and bleu cheese?


----------



## thier1754

Gee, I've never done anything to my hair...When I was in high school, it was all about "ratted" -- teased -- hair and I slept on 40 -- count 'em!! -- 40 brush rollers. Then spent an hour before school making the bubble perfect from all angles. My first period class was...swimming. Bye bye hairdo.  But, boy did I look good for homeroom! Unfortunately, the guys in homeroom mostly just wanted to borrow my homework, not ask me out. Maybe they were intimidated by my perfect "do"... 

I'd love a bagel with lox and cream cheese, please. And I brought in LOTS more champagne for Sushi to prolong his celebration...Sushi? Why are you running to the loo???!!!


----------



## Bangbang

luvs_food said:
			
		

> BTW, bang, can i just have a burger and bleu cheese?


 
Yep  You got it Oh man I love bleu cheese(stilton) on my burgers ... with a few slices of apple cured bacon. Woweeeeeeeeee


----------



## Bangbang

Ok......people.....I am cookin up a lot of pigs feet for tomorrow. How many want them smothered in hot sauce....or do ya want to do it your self at the table using your favorite hot sauce?


----------



## jkath

*actually, the hair wasn't when I was a kid - it was when I was a hairdresser. When you're in the profession, you have the public's okay to do whatever floats your boat. The pink was fun, & the lavendar came in a close second.*
** 
*Sushi, did I ever mention I was a redhead during that time? It went well with the freckles & the pale skin.*
** 
*Hey, bang, I'm still waiting for my guac burger.*
*(tying on RSGA one last time....making own burger, slapping on munster cheese & salsa & downing it quickly. Putting back a few, and dimming the lights. *
*Jacuzzi time! *
** 
*Well, my friends, I'll be back to chat mid-week. Enjoy the cafe!!!*
** 
****and keep sending good luck thoughts my way - if I win a million on a slot machine, you're all invited to the suite for a big party!****


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

> *Alix whips up special hangover cure for Sushi* OK, dude, plug your nose and chug this. I guarantee in an hour you will feel amazing.




Well that worked! Thanks! Say..... what was in that? There was a chunk of something when I drank it.  


Ahhhh COOL! A grill!   Im going to have to check it out better tomorrow when it day. I have to hit the sack. Gotta get up early for church.


----------



## thier1754

Good night, Sushi!


----------



## luvs

lol, jkath, i luv ya. at least you had pink hair, too. isn't it PRETTY? if you only knew how tempted i am to drive into Pittsburgh right now for some Manic Panic hair color!
have you tried Tigi mega-vitamin shampoo lately? it leaves your hair satiny and is only 7.99, plus 13.99 for the conditioner. i don't even use the conditioner.
i have blondeish hair now, with highlights, but my hairdresser banned me from dyeing my tresses for now, so i shant.


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Thanks Thier!  Heres a hug and a peck on your cheek.


----------



## jkath

luvs_food said:
			
		

> lol, jkath, i luv ya. at least you had pink hair, too. isn't it PRETTY? if you only knew how tempted i am to drive into Pittsburgh right now for some Manic Panic hair color!.


*Actually, what I did was first bleach to platinum (hair's naturally a dark blonde, so that was easy), then used Sebastian's Red Wine Cellophane on top of that. The lavendar was from a mix of Red Wine & the blue one that I can't remember the name of.*




			
				luvs_food said:
			
		

> have you tried Tigi mega-vitamin shampoo lately? it leaves your hair satiny and is only 7.99, plus 13.99 for the conditioner. i don't even use the conditioner.


*Actually, I'm on an Abba kick right now (extra moisture) but I worked for L'anza for a few years (same inventor as Joico) - they are both really good.*



			
				luvs_food said:
			
		

> i have blondeish hair now, with highlights.


 *me too*
** 



			
				luvs_food said:
			
		

> but my hairdresser banned me from dyeing my tresses for now, so i shant.


*yes! always let the professionl do the magic!*
*My hairdresser rocks - her hair goes from black to blonde to purple regularly. She's also a good friend from my church, and has said that our pastor has told her many times that he loves it when she sits in the front row - makes anyone who comes there realize that we're not all about looking a certain way. (well, that and the loud music!)*
** 
*okay...it's midnight and I have to get up in 6 hours, so *
*Goodnight all my dear friends - talk to you Wednesday night!*


----------



## Bangbang

The propane tank on the grill exploded and Boomboom is on his way to the hospital.


----------



## Bangbang

They had to have his hands and a unmentionable reatached this afternoon. He also needed a blood transfusion. The docs asy he will make  a full recovery. He is going to sue Coleman because the grill was defective. He is also going to use the money for future projects at the cafe.


----------



## Bangbang

Decided to get a wood smoker so we can prepare REAL BBQ. I picked this one up. Now nobody will blow themselves up.


----------



## crewsk

COOL!! I love it Bang!! I think I saw a whole mess of ribs in the cooler we can throw in that thing.


----------



## Bangbang

Sounds great to me.......lets do it. How about using an apricot glaze near the end of cooking?


----------



## crewsk

That sounds wonderful!! I love apricot.


----------



## luvs

sweet grill, bang. poor boomboom. can't believe he burnt/lost his hands and his unmentionable. thats awful! 
i was thinking of doing a pig roast, you know, a large pig on a spit; they're absolutely delicious. my parents used to have them roasting away when they threw backyard keggers. miss those days, but now they're getting too close to 50 to have keggers.


----------



## Alix

Whoa luvs, you better back up the truck on THAT thought! People at 50 are MORE likely to have keggers. At least that is what I have noticed!


----------



## luvs

lol, not in this house! Mom and Dad put a stop to those keggers when i was just a little girl of 9 or so.
but when they had 'em, it was a great time. we have a big BIG yard and those drunks would stumble around and we'd eat and eat and i would go get beers for them. i learned how to pour the perfect beer at like 6 years old, lol.


----------



## Alix

I need to introduce you to my family. Partying is an art form. My brother is in his 50's and has intentionally made friends with the fire chief and police chief in his town so he can party HARD without getting his butt kicked.


----------



## luvs

lol, good idea. bonfires equal police. they were always nice about it when they came, but there had to be that one neighbor who would get a stick up thier butt and call
the police.
sigh, my uncle is the fire chief in the next town over. too bad he isn't ours.
how's boomboom, bang? i took him a box of chocolates earlier.


----------



## Bangbang

Boom is in good spirits and will be out of the hospital in about 2 weeks unless infection sets in. He was happy to get the candy.


----------



## Bangbang

luvs_food said:
			
		

> lol, good idea. bonfires equal police. they were always nice about it when they came, but there had to be that one neighbor who would get a stick up thier butt and call
> the police.
> sigh, my uncle is the fire chief in the next town over. too bad he isn't ours.
> how's boomboom, bang? i took him a box of chocolates earlier.


 
My buddy and I had fireworks and a pig roast on the 4th of july a few years back. We invited everyone in the neighborhood and even the cops. We had a great time but always had one jerk that would call the police and they would have to come out. However the police never had a problem with it. We would send pizza to the offended nieghbor.


----------



## luvs

lol, bang, do you even know how much i'm gonna miss you when i sue my way into the hospital, lol. you sweetkins!


----------



## Alix

Morning all. Just popping in to say hi before I take a lunch over to my kid. She forgot hers this morning.


----------



## Bangbang

luvs_food said:
			
		

> lol, bang, do you even know how much i'm gonna miss you when i sue my way into the hospital, lol. you sweetkins!


 
You know I am going to miss you too sweetie.


----------



## Bangbang

Ok.....I am cooking BBQ Brisket on the new grill for us today. Will serve it up with baked beans and slaw.


----------



## Maidrite

I remember the Police cars sitting on friday and saturday nights watching the older kids drag race on a part of strait highway in the town I lived in. they would do it till about 10:30 at night off and on then they would have to stop. The  Police then would only give them a ticket if they got wild or started to fight.  But I remember leaving the house unlocked as well, without worrying you  were going to be robbed. Come to think of it I can remember gas wars of .25 a gallon those days are done. Gas is $2.22 per Gallon for regular unleaded now. I think there is some price gouging going on, Gas has rose .63 in 2 monthes.      I can't wait till I get a solar car, crude oil won't be worth near as much then.  May I have a large cup of coffee now please? Thank You


----------



## middie

maidrite, that's all it is, is price gouging. and it's not only getting ridiculous... it's BEEN ridiculous. wonder when it's going to stop? not soon enough.  

the week before and of memorial day i will NOT be fueling my car lol.


----------



## Bangbang

Lets boycott gas and just walk and bike. Ok....who wants a brisket sandwich?


----------



## luvs

i'll keep on my feet. BTW, we think i broke my foot. this would be the 4th time i broke it. i'm limping around like a lump of luv.


----------



## Bangbang

You have the worst luck I will carry you around.


----------



## luvs

thanks, bang. i'm a lightweight; you could carry me anywhere. can't decide if it is broken what color cast to get? red, i think?


----------



## Bangbang

Yes...... do it in red.


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

> Gas is $2.22 per Gallon for regular unleaded now.


 Thats CHEAP! Over in the Chicago burbs its 2.35 for regular.   Good thing I got those golf carts that run on batteries and not gas!  
Bang give me some brisket please! I LOOOOOVE brisket! But I have to have Famous Daves BBQ sauce!!!! That stuff is better than a good relationship!!!   

Hey.... I just went out to feed the blue Emu. Where did he GO!?  

Im going to find him!!!! *hopping in golf cart* *Zipping around lake*


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Luvs..... you broke youre FOOT?!    What are you doing over there?! Im worried.


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Well fine. I'll make my own brisket sandwich. I still cant find the blue Emu! Anyone know what happened to him?

Hey..... the place is a MESS!   no one has done laundry..... washed the dishes..... OR the pots and pans! The glasses are still at the bar! AARRRRRGGGHHHHHH!!!!!!

Fine.... Im doing the laundry and its 1:20am!


----------



## Charlotte

-DEADLY SUSHI- said:
			
		

> Hey..... the place is a MESS!  no one has done laundry..... washed the dishes..... OR the pots and pans! The glasses are still at the bar! AARRRRRGGGHHHHHH!!!!!!
> 
> Fine.... Im doing the laundry and its 1:20am!


 
Too early for me - and it's 7:15 a.m. here... 

What do you expect from a bunch like us?? Cooking is our passion, no one every said cleaning was!!


----------



## middie

Hey.... I just went out to feed the blue Emu. Where did he GO!?  

Im going to find him!!!! 


don't tell me that stupid crocigator got him !!!


----------



## crewsk

-DEADLY SUSHI- said:
			
		

> Well fine. I'll make my own brisket sandwich. I still cant find the blue Emu! Anyone know what happened to him?


 
Are you sure that's real brisket you're eating & not the emu?


----------



## Maidrite

crewsk I hope its not emu   I will just hurl       
   Doesn't anyone check to see what they are cooking? Bang Bang gave me a bowl of Chili a couple of weeks ago and it had a ear floating in it, Come on guys are you trying to tell me something?


----------



## middie

oh man first a finger in chili now an ear????????? 

i'm not eating chili anymore


----------



## Maidrite

I am with you on this one Middie and now we will have to deal with emu meat, and don't tell me it tastes like chicken, If I wanted chicken I would order horse!!!!!


----------



## Alix

Um. About the emu...well I was out back doing the paths by out to the lake and the emu jumped out in front of my golf cart and well, SORRY! Remember that big turkey a couple of days ago? 

Soooooo. Coffee anyone? I'm making Kona today. And I have some fresh blue blueberry muffins too. Also some lemon poppyseed cake.


----------



## Bangbang

Ok.....BBQ Emu Medallions coming up.


----------



## Maidrite

Thank You Alix I would love to have some of each LOL!


----------



## Alix

One slab of lemon poppyseed cake, one blueberry muffin, and some coffee for you Maidrite. Enjoy!

Bang, the stuff I didn't cook is in the walk in freezer. I didn't marinate it or anything. Can I help prep it?


----------



## Bangbang

Sure Alix...it needs to marinate overnight. Here is the recipe.

*Bbq Emu Medallions *">  [Reset]*Keys :* Exotic Emu Ostrich Bbq Australian Australia Aussie Pacific Australian Oz *Ingredients :*

*1**lb*Emu medallions*1**cup*Red wine*1**x*Onion finely chopped*1**x*Carrot finely chopped*1**x*Leek finely chopped*1**x*Celery stalk finely chopped*12**x*Juniper berriesA few sprigs of thymeJuice and chopped rind of 1 orange
*Method :* 

Mix ingredients together to make a marinade in a stainless steel, glass or ceramic bowl. Add medallions of emu, stir well and refrigerate overnight.
Next day, drain meat, reserving marinade. Barbecue meat until just cooked. Reduce marinade till it becomes a thick sauce. Pour over emu. Serve with simply-cooked baby root vegetables.
This recipe yields 4 servings.
Comments: One of the newcomers to our dinner tables is emu. At last this low fat meat is appearing in restaurants and gourmet food stores. Because of its leanness, it's superb cooked quickly on a barbecue and served with a simple sauce. It can also be baked.


----------



## Alix

Hmmmm. Ok, I will have to go find some juniper berries. We are fresh out. Could we substitute gin?


----------



## Bangbang

Sure....why not. Drunken Medallions.


----------



## crewsk

Can I get some strong black coffee please? I'm cold & I have a massive headache!!


----------



## Bangbang

Here is your coffee Crewsk. Gave ya some hard candy to go with it.


----------



## crewsk

Thaks darlin'! I really needed that!!


----------



## Bangbang

Hope ya feel better real soon. Maybe you should pay Jon and Su a visit upstairs.


----------



## crewsk

Thanks!! I'd love to but hubby will be home soon & I don't have time. I have to get up from here & get a few things done before he gets back.


----------



## Bangbang

No playtime. Ughh That sucks.


----------



## crewsk

Yeah really!! Today is our anniversary & he's leaving tomorrow for a 4 day fishing trip with his dad. I'm a little ticked since I never get a break from him & the kids for more than a few hours.


----------



## middie

happy anniversary crewsk. sorry about the headache. i have some good meds for that, want some?


----------



## Bangbang

Happy anniversary Crewsk. How many miserable years has it been? Just kidding.


----------



## wasabi

*Happy Anniversery, Crewsk


That being said, I will refrain from making any comments about DH leaving to go fishing the day after your anni.
*


----------



## crewsk

Thanks middie, Bang, & wasabi!!  It's been 9 very interesting years. Wasabi, I've had to bite my tounge about this situation more than once over the last couple of days.


----------



## Bangbang

I thik everyone that has been married bites their tongue very often. It is the secret to a long meaningful marriage. Trust me Ok..... Who wants some Liver and Onions?


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Well Happy anniversary Crewsk!   Your prize for the 2000th post will be there in a couple of days! I didnt forget ya.  

Poor Emu. Struck down by a golf cart.   I will eat it in rememberance of all the good times we had.   I wonder what goes good with Emu? I guess I'll make some fried potatos with garlic and rosemary and a side of peas.

Say..... hows the garden going outside? Im not good around taking care of plants.


----------



## thier1754

Sushi: The International Commission on Emu Usage, Care, Training, and Propagation says the following: "Emu should be prepared and cooked only after it has been plucked and the pin feathers singed and picked. Cut off head and legs and remove innards, saving them for another use (pickling, gravies, etc.). Plunge entire emu into a large -- very large -- pot of boiling water seasoned generously with salt, garlic and fresh rosemary. If emu carcass floats to the top of the pot during cooking, weight down with a heavy plate. Simmer gently, skimming any foam that rises to the top. When emu is tender and skin begins to separate, remove emu carefully and brown until crispy in hot EVOO (hi, Rachel!!) until desired crispiness is obtained. (Dry emu first to prevent dangerous splattering.) Serve with creamed parsnips and steamed spinach with a squeeze of lemon."

Regarding the garden: I weeded the roses all afternoon; didn't you NOTICE???!! MEN!!!.......


----------



## thier1754

I'm assuming, since no one is posting, that you've all gone to the market to pick up a live emu (back of the store; look in large wire pen.  If in doubt, follow the smell...resembles fresh chicken manure...). Happy cooking!!


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

> The International Commission on Emu Usage, Care, Training, and Propagation says the following: "Emu should be prepared and cooked only after it has been plucked and the pin feathers singed and picked. Cut off head and legs and remove innards, saving them for another use (pickling, gravies, etc.). Plunge entire emu into a large -- very large -- pot of boiling water seasoned generously with salt, garlic and fresh rosemary. If emu carcass floats to the top of the pot during cooking, weight down with a heavy plate. Simmer gently, skimming any foam that rises to the top. When emu is tender and skin begins to separate, remove emu carefully and brown until crispy in hot EVOO (hi, Rachel!!) until desired crispiness is obtained. (Dry emu first to prevent dangerous splattering.) Serve with creamed parsnips and steamed spinach with a squeeze of lemon."



perfect! Great! What is a EVOO???! Where are we going to get one and whos Rachel?  



> Regarding the garden: I weeded the roses all afternoon; didn't you NOTICE???!! MEN!!!.......


 
 Yes? I did.   Very nice! Very very nice!


----------



## thier1754

Rachel??  Why, she's the girl you're in love with on the Food Network! The one who cooks everything in EVOO!! Sushi, I'm really, reallllly sorry, but she's engaged. *Thier hands Sushi an extra-absorbent Kleenex for his copious tears. Sushi collapses, overcome with grief...*


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

OH the HUMANITY!!!  
How could this BE!? Rachel and I were meant to be together...... as me as her boss so I can call her into my office and FIRE her talentless pie-hole eatting..... over rippened cabbage patch head!!!!!


----------



## Alix

Morning all! Its rainy and gloomy out there today so there will be major baking going on in here today. At some point groceries will need to be on the agenda, but I REALLY don't want to go out there in that crud.

So, *pouring Butter Pecan coffee* anyone have any requests? I started with brown sugar shortbread. Goes great with coffee.


----------



## thier1754

Oh, shortbread, please, Alix!  I'm off to work shortly, but there's always room for shortbread (or was it Jello???). Make that coffee a mocha, please.


----------



## thier1754

-DEADLY SUSHI- said:
			
		

> OH the HUMANITY!!!
> How could this BE!? Rachel and I were meant to be together...... as me as her boss so I can call her into my office and FIRE her talentless pie-hole eatting..... over rippened cabbage patch head!!!!!


 
Now, now, Sushi...You're just bitter because she didn't choose you.  You must move on with your life in a dignified fashion.  Women are like busses...there will be another one along shortly.


----------



## Alix

Mocha coming right up thier. How are you this fine morning? The roses look wonderful and the rain will make them very happy. *sliding plate of shortbread to thier and handing her mocha with whipped cream and shaved chocolate on top*

I am trying to keep a mini rose alive in my house. Any suggestions? I have it in a nice warm south window, I water it religiously and I even mist it. So far it is still alive (a whole week! thats a record for me) and I would like to see it thrive. I have black thumbs though.


----------



## crewsk

-DEADLY SUSHI- said:
			
		

> Well Happy anniversary Crewsk!  Your prize for the 2000th post will be there in a couple of days! I didnt forget ya.


 
Thanks Sushi! I know you didn't forget, I'm a very patient person.

Can I get a cup of strong black coffee & a bag of Jolly Ranchers please?


----------



## Alix

Still got that headache crewsk? Happy late Anniversary BTW. Heres your coffee, and WHEW *THUD* heres your Jolly Ranchers. That is one BIG bag! Can I have a lemon one?


----------



## thier1754

Alix: It sounds like the rose is in a good place.  It's hard to keep some plants alive inside because there's not much humidity in the air -- our houses are pretty dry.  I would say to water it when the pot feels light or the soil is getting dry, but don't drown it.  Bugs love roses, so check for aphids on/under the leaves.

Thanks for the breakfast...Now I'm ready to roll! Played hookey yesterday and went up north to get a new bridge cut for my violin.  Now I have to play it in for a week and decide if I like it.  Next Friday: Orlando!!


----------



## Alix

Lucky BUM! Doing Disney now? Where you staying? Oops. If you don't want to answer that here PM me.


----------



## thier1754

It's okay.  We're staying at the same time share we stayed in two years ago, and I don't remember the name off hand.  We'll do Disney World and Epcot and maybe drive to come other local sights.  We went for many, many years without ever going on vacation, and we have decided we will just DO it once a year regardless of expense (within reason!).  We're taking one of our sons along, since he is still single and a starving student/barista.


----------



## Alix

You have to do MGM too. It was great.


----------



## crewsk

Alix said:
			
		

> Still got that headache crewsk? Happy late Anniversary BTW. Heres your coffee, and WHEW *THUD* heres your Jolly Ranchers. That is one BIG bag! Can I have a lemon one?


 
Thanks!! Yep, still got the headache.  You can have all the lemon ones. All I want are the peach & grape ones.


----------



## thier1754

Alix said:
			
		

> You have to do MGM too. It was great.


 
I'll suggest it! Son is a huge film buff.


----------



## Alix

*Alix slides the Advil over to crewsk* That blows! I hate headaches! Want a refill on your coffee? Maybe you need more caffiene. I also read that most headaches are caused by dehydration so have a gallon or two of water and see if that helps.


----------



## crewsk

Thanks Alix!! I've been drinking a lot of water lately but I know this headache is caused by a little problem I'm dealing with right now. Sure, I'll take a refill! 

Their, have a great time at Disney!! My brother, SIL, their 4 kids, her sister & parents are there right now. The lucky bums!! We went for Thanksgiving 2003 & had a blast! It was great to lay in the pool on Thanksgiving day & not have to worry about a thing!


----------



## thier1754

Thanks, Crewsk!


----------



## Alix

OK, heading off to do some baking. I will be back in a couple of hours. Hold the fort crewsk.


----------



## crewsk

I'll try my best!! I'll only be here another 20 minutes or so though.


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

I want a few watermellon jolly ranchers! Im going to make my famous LIMEonaide. Fresh squeezed limes! Half regular limes and the other half Key limes.   Anyone want some? Help yourself! 

Its very refreshing. 



> Women are like busses...there will be another one along shortly.


Yeah, but the busses always run me over or they are going the wrong way.


----------



## thier1754

Aw, Sushi, none of the women here will ever run over you...We love you! 

My husband's favorite candy is Jolly Ranchers, and the watermelon is yummy.  

Thanks for the limeade...Tastes better than the Fred Meyer bottled water I'm drinking.  Slurp slurp...mmmm...


----------



## middie

ooh can i have the tropical punch jolly ranchers?


----------



## Alix

Big pot of green/jasmine tea and some madeleines just out of the oven. Any takers?


----------



## Maidrite

Yes Please sounds like what I need . Hello Gang.


----------



## Alix

Did you have a good day so far? *Handing over plate filled with madeleines, pouring a fragrant cuppa*

It is still raining and ugly here. I am going to do some more baking in a bit.


----------



## Maidrite

I am unless Barbara has some news I don't know about yet. lol


----------



## Maidrite

Thank You Too by the way


----------



## norgeskog

-DEADLY SUSHI- said:
			
		

> OH the HUMANITY!!!
> How could this BE!? Rachel and I were meant to be together...... as me as her boss so I can call her into my office and FIRE her talentless pie-hole eatting..... over rippened cabbage patch head!!!!!


 
sush you took the words right out of my mouth..


----------



## Bangbang

Cookin up some greens with bacon and onions. Who wants some?


----------



## middie

Bangbang said:
			
		

> Cookin up some greens with bacon and onions. Who wants some?


me please.


----------



## luvs

luvs hoobbles in looking for sushi. sees him and tases him.
eats a bowl of greens and leaves him on the floor, crying.
exits.


----------



## Bangbang

I got those greens out of the garden.....you all should be feelin kind of goofy very soon. Sorry..I did not know. Must have been there from the previous land owner.


----------



## middie

oh man... no WONDER i'm dizzy !!!


----------



## Bangbang

Me too! Hey......anyone want more?


----------



## luvs

sigh, thanks a LOT bang.


----------



## Bangbang

I picked up a shroom picking book today.......and picked some shrooms from the park......I hope they are not "toxic".....anyone want to try them sauteed with onions and ground beef?


----------



## middie

Bangbang said:
			
		

> Me too! Hey......anyone want more?


nooooooooo the more i eat the more i get the munchies


----------



## Bangbang

luvs_food said:
			
		

> sigh, thanks a LOT bang.


 
I would love to share a meal with you. But don't tell Crewsk.


----------



## crewsk

Hey!! I heard that Bang!!


----------



## Alix

Quiet here tonight crewsk. Wanna turn on the disco ball and break out the margaritas?


----------



## crewsk

Yeah!! Sounds great to me!! Hubby is on his fishing trip & the kids are sound asleep, I need to have some fun tonight!


----------



## luvs

Bangbang said:
			
		

> I would love to share a meal with you. But don't tell Crewsk.


 
okay bang...
but none of those wacky greens or shrooms.


----------



## crewsk

*dancing out from behind bar with margarita in hand* Hey luvs!! How ya doin' tonight? 

OK, I just heard aomething wierd!! The lady on a commercial for the 11:00 news just said "Uh-oh, don't eat your Spaghetti-O's until you watch the upcoming news." I'm not so sure I want to watch it!!


----------



## luvs

doin good! woooooooo-hooooo! 
how are you doin?


----------



## crewsk

I'm doin' great!! Just lonely & bored to death!!


----------



## luvs

all right, i'm zonked. gonna get my jammies on and get myself some rest. night guys.


----------



## crewsk

Sleep tight luvs!


----------



## luvs

maybe bang will come share some of his greens with you and liven things up crewsk, lol. 

'night!


----------



## crewsk

Yeah! I think I may pass on those tonight.


----------



## thier1754

I finished my salt and pepper mill page...I've been trying to get that done for days, and something always interrupted.  Here it is: http://www.thewhitewhale.com/peugeot.htm ...Ooooo.....Aaaahhhh...And the crowd goes wild.   Alix, are you still serving madeleines? I'd love one with a cuppa, too.  Like Luvs, I'm about ready for bed.  Lots of stress this week and I seem to have developed tmj.  Never had it before, but my jaws are killing me and clicking on one side.  Anyone got advice on this one?


----------



## crewsk

Great job on the pages their!!


----------



## thier1754

Thanks!


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

> luvs hoobbles in looking for sushi. sees him and tases him.
> eats a bowl of greens and leaves him on the floor, crying.
> exits.




  *picks self off ground*


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

*washing off saliva*  

Anyhew..... I just ate a bit of oysters I cooked in a spicy tomato sauce. I also just remembered after I got heart palpatations and my face started to swell that Im allergic to most shellfish.  Im taking a allergy pill!!!


----------



## pdswife

Hope you're feeling better now Sushi.   Can I get you some water or tea??


----------



## thier1754

Sushi, you goober...Don't take chances with an allergic reaction.  If you get hives or your throat begins to get tight, run do not walk to the emergency room.  (Kick out the illegals who are there with a hangnail and get to the front of the line!!)


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

I dont have any insurance. I cant go to the hospital. Im feeling better. I could go for some room temp water please.


----------



## pdswife

Here's your water and a nice hug Sushi.   
I have to go to bed but, I'll check on ya in the AM


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Thanks!  I feel much better now after taking the pill. *drinking the water* I think Im going to the second floor to the bedroom in the Cafe. That pill made me really tired. HUGS to everyone! Wake me up 10am Central time please. I have to get up and do my taxes.


----------



## jkath

*<<jkath stumbles in slowly, sits down hard on a barstool and there is a large thud as forehead and bar meet>>*

*............groan............*
** 
*It can't possibly be morning. I am not ready to be awake.*
** 
*Please make me the strongest coffee back there.*
**


----------



## thier1754

Here's a large mug of extra strong java for you, jkath!


----------



## Maidrite

Here you go jkath, I know its been a while since you asked but i made it extra strong, How about a couple of me cream puffs ? They are messy but good !


----------



## thier1754

-DEADLY SUSHI- said:
			
		

> Thanks! I feel much better now after taking the pill. *drinking the water* I think Im going to the second floor to the bedroom in the Cafe. That pill made me really tired. HUGS to everyone! Wake me up 10am Central time please. I have to get up and do my taxes.


 
WAKE UP!!! WAKE UP!!!


----------



## pdswife

Coffeeeeeeee 
       coffeeeeeeeee
           COFFEEEEEEEEEEE Please I need some.


----------



## thier1754

More coffee comin' up.  Boy, there are a lot of caffeine deprived folks in the cafe these days...


----------



## thier1754

pdswife1 said:
			
		

> Coffeeeeeeee
> coffeeeeeeeee
> COFFEEEEEEEEEEE Please I need some.


 
Hope that coffee helped. How are things up in Issaquah? It's overcast...no, I take that back...It's raining here in Gig Harbor. The sun is out at the same time.   That's Washington for ya.

I'm taking a day off from work today, trying to lower the stress levels. Still in my jammies!

I've been online this morning checking out ***ual predators in our area, and we have three right here in town.  Scarey.  The news these days kind of makes you worry about your own town. Have you checked where you are?

Well, I'm off to go water plants in the greenhouse. Have a good day!


----------



## pdswife

Oh thank you!!!
That coffee was perfect.   You don't know how much I needed it.

Vacations from work are wonderful. I'm glad that you decided to take a day off.  Sorry that it's raining though.  It's not nice here either.  No rain yet...just drizzle and grayness with the sun poking through in spaces.

I haven't check the s e x offender list lately.. but, a few months ago we were all sent a notice by the police that one was moving in right down the road.  I am so thankful that my child is a grown  up now and I can quit worrying so much about that kind of thing.  I still worry about my saftey but not as much as I used to worry about my son's.   

Enjoy your day off.  Do something really FUN!!


----------



## thier1754

Me, too...Thankful that my guys are grown. We have a lot of children in this neighborhood, though, and it is a concern.  It's just good to know who's out there, some of them just "the guy next door" type that you wouldn't know to watch out for without these local listings.

Let's root for the sun to come out, and you do something fun, too!


----------



## middie

there's 7 in my area. i know exactly where they live. my son doesn't go anywhere without me though. even in the front yard i'm right there with him. i'm not worried about it...YET. however when he starts to go off and do his own thing with his friends i'll be worried sick.


----------



## crewsk

There are 2 in our town out of a population of about 860 people & I know where they all live too. It's a scary thought!!


----------



## pdswife

I really think they ought to keep them locked up... IMO.


----------



## middie

or send them all to a ghost town where nobody else lives, to live amongst each other.


----------



## Alix

Sorry about last night crewsk, I posted and my computer went kerflooie. I hate THAT!

I missed you all today. Darn work! Interfering with my social activities. 

As to the predators living in your neighbourhood and what to do with them. Well, I have my own opinions on that one. They are unprintable here, but they are creative. 

I have no madeleines left thier, sorry! I DO have a pile of oatmeal chocolate chippers sitting around, and some rice krispy squares too. They are going fast though.


----------



## Alix

OK, I have to run for a bit. Making dinner soon. Back later y'all.


----------



## jkath

*Thank you for the coffee! I think I'll need more, though.*
** 
*We got back from Vegas last night. We stayed on the 31st floor at NY, NY and had a marvelous time. The first night I won $500 at blackjack, so the next day I went shopping. (same type of thing on night/day 2 as well) That's my kind of vacation! We had great food (that's the other reason to vacation, right?) including the "Nine Fine Irishmen Pub". At  night there was an irish band, and the folks in the pub were swinging their beer mugs and singing along. It looked just like we were in a movie. The food was fab, of course, with bangers & mustard mash, shepard's pie, fish & chips & a wonderful appetizer with various fruits, cheeses & breads.*
*Then there was Samba, a brazilian place in the Mirage. They brought meat out on large (2-1/2' long) skewers and kept on bringing them in random order till we couldn't eat anymore. There was flank steak, bacon wrapped turkey with a honey glaze, roast beef, chicken legs, pork ribs, pork loin roast & fish filets. They also served rice w/black beans, roasted plantains with honey sauce, carrots in a good sweet/spicy sauce, and a lovely salad with hearts of palm, olives, carrots & a wonderful dressing. *
** 
*Okay, now I'm hungry...*
** 
*I'll take 3 cream puffs, Maidrite!*
** 
*Oh, and crewsk, don't feel bad about your husband leaving the day after your anniversary. When my second son was born, my husband left 6 days later for a trip he'd received through work, so he took his best friend and they golfed! And did I mention I was recovering from a c-section and had a 2-1/2 year old at the time?*
** 
** 
** 
** 
**


----------



## crewsk

I would have hung him by his toenails jkath!! I know what it's like to recover from a c-section & it's no fun even when you have help. I'm more ticked off that if I even mention going someplace for a few hours he has to know exactly when I'll be back, who I'm going with, & what we'll be doing. It drives me nuts!!


----------



## jkath

*hey...are we married to the same guy?*


----------



## crewsk

If we are, he's doing a great job of being in 2 places at once!! Not to mention he's getting across the country really fast! When I talk to him about it he says it's because he wants to make sure I'm safe. Like I can't kick butt when I have to!


----------



## jkath

we are, he's doing a great job of being in 2 places at once!!**"
** 
*lol!!!*
** 
*and I thought his 1-1/2 hour one-way commute was bad!*
** 
*Crewsk, got any southern cooking ideas for the new york steaks I'm bbqing on saturday? or for any side dishes?*
**


----------



## crewsk

I'll be back in a little bit, going to make another strawberry daiquiri & do some laundry.


----------



## crewsk

I'm not too good with steaks, sorry! About all I do to them is marinate them in a a mix of Italian dressing & beer. Sounds odd but it's really good. For sides, I'd have twice baked potatoes, bake the potatoes, scoop it out of the peeling, mash it with some sour cream, chives, &/or whatever floats your boat, stuff that back into the potato skins & bake until the top is browned & crunchy. That's all I can think of right now.


----------



## jkath

*!!!*
*that's what I was planning in the first place for the potatoes!*
** 
*deja vu!*
** 
*oh dear, looks like sushi added on to the cafe again - *
*is that a doughnut conveyor belt?*
*<<jkath leaves to go check it out>>*


----------



## crewsk

Great minds!! 

Ohhhh.....doughnuts!!!! Are there any bluberry filled or sour cream cake ones? Oh on 2nd thought how about some sour cream chocolate cake ones?!?! Dang it! Now I've got a craving for doughnuts & the closest place is 20 minutes away!!


----------



## Alix

Did someone say DOUGHNUTS????

Hey do we have a zipper club going here? (By that I mean women having had caesarians.) I had two. I firmly believe there is no other way to go. Man I hated labour! Whooo...better pour myself a daquiri here the memories are getting to me.


----------



## Alix

crewsk said:
			
		

> Now I've got a craving for doughnuts & the closest place is 20 minutes away!!


 
Send hubby? Or is he still away? I'd say he owes you for taking off like that.


----------



## jkath

*I was thinking of buttermilk old fashioned, myself...oooooooh! Now I  want some too!*
*thank goodness we've got Doughnut Man about a half mile away!*
** 
http://www.sushiandtofu.com/sushi_and_tofu/review_donutMan.htm


----------



## crewsk

He won't be back until sometime Saturday evening. The big turkey!!

I had TC all natural, no pain meds & Savannah was an emergency c-section. She was breach & her heart rate was dropping fast. After 30 minutes of me yelling & cussing they had to put me to sleep. I embarrased the doctor!


----------



## jkath

*Zipper Club! lol!*
** 
*yeah, I've had 2. First son was hard back labor for 26 hours, dilating to only 2. They knocked me out cold and got him out. 2nd was scheduled, but they realized I was allergic to morphine after pumping me full of it!*


----------



## jkath

*okay, that's it - I'm packing up the kids and going to doughnut man. *
** 
*<<jkath unties new vegas style Rhinstone studded dark pink apron with black satin ribbon edging>>*
** 
*Be back soon!*


----------



## Alix

Ow. I had 40 hours of hard labour with the first, ended up in an emergency section and swore never to do THAT again. Thankfully my OB was on board with that idea so my second was easy as pie. 

Sucks that you are allergic to morphine, I could seriously understand how folks get addicted to that stuff. It was SWEET!


----------



## crewsk

My first I was only in labor for 9 hours & dilated from 5 to 9 in 15 minutes. With Savannah, my water broke on Tuesday night & they put me in the hospital, got my labor stopped, & told me I would be there in bed for 5 weeks. That Friday morning at 2 I went into labor & they couldn't get it stopped again so at 9 aomething that morning they did the c-section. She was born at 29 weeks & weighed 2lbs 7oz.


----------



## Alix

YIKES! Mine were big uns. One 9lber and one 8.5lber. That is a teeny little girl you had there! (I only made it to 4 after that 40hours of hard labour!)

Hey, explain to me why they measure dilation in centimeters, but weigh the babies in pounds and ounces? Weird.


----------



## crewsk

OK, moving away from the horror stories of the zipper club!!  

Jkath, I thought of another great side for the steaks!!

I've done this in the microwave as the recipe states & on the grill, it's great both ways! I'm going to post this down in veggies too.

Asparagus with Warm Citrus Dressing

2 pounds fresh asparagus
1/2C. butter
2tsp. grated lime rind
2Tbsp. fresh lime juice

Snap off tough ends of asparagus & remove scales with vegetable peeler if desired.

Place asparagus in 11x7x1 1/2 inch dish & cover tightly with plastic wrap, venting one corner.

Microwave on high 6-7 minutes or until tender-crisp, turning dish half turnafter 3 minutes. Ste aside.

Place butter in 2-cup measuring cup & microwave on high until melted in 30 second intervals. Stir in lime rind & juice. Pour over asparagus & toss to coat. 8 servings.

This is from Southern Living Annual Recipes Cookbook 20th Anniversary Edition.

When I do it on the grill, I just put the asparagus straight on the grill rack & turn it occasionally until it's tender-crisp.


----------



## crewsk

Alix said:
			
		

> YIKES! Mine were big uns. One 9lber and one 8.5lber. That is a teeny little girl you had there! (I only made it to 4 after that 40hours of hard labour!)
> 
> Hey, explain to me why they measure dilation in centimeters, but weigh the babies in pounds and ounces? Weird.


 
She was tiny & still is! She's 5 & is barely 26lbs. TC was 8lbs 8oz. The doc looked at me like I was crazy for having him naturally after they weighed him. I had 2 great coaches though. My SIL who had already had 2 c-sections(little did she know she'd have 2 more after that ) & the 2nd one was only 2 months before TC was born & hubby who held my hand the entire time. 

Yep, that is wierd. I never figured it out either.


----------



## Alix

I am LOLing crewsk. Savannah sounds like my Madeleine. Mads just turned 9 and has just broken 50lbs. She is so teeny!


----------



## crewsk

It's a pain to buy jeans for her! If they fit in length they are too big in the waist & it they fit in the waist they are too short! I spend a lot of time taking up the waists of pants & skirts for her. But, I was the same way growing up. All legs & nothing else!


----------



## jkath

*I'm back from Donut man & man do these doughnuts look great!*
*(I told the kids we have to wait till after supper, tho - I'm making steak tacos with avocado salad)*
** 
*Crewsk, that asparagus sounds so good! I think that would be a great side for us!*
** 
*(and my babies were 8lb2oz and 8lb3oz---but now they're tiny! 12 yr old is 65 and 9 yr old is 55)*
** 
*<<tying on apron again>> what do you guys think of making banana pecan doughnuts for our first attempt at this new conveyor belt?*


----------



## Alix

OMG. Banana pecan??? I am up for that! 

Crewsk, I hear you on the pants thing! Madeleine wore a 24mo size bathing suit til she was 7!


----------



## crewsk

Speaking of kids & size, there is a 10yr old boy who lives behind us & he's 238lbs!! He weighed 6lbs something when he was born. The kid is bigger than my hubby!!

I think banana pecan doughnuts sound terrific!


----------



## Alix

238lbs???? That poor kid. OK, kinda off the donuts now. Bring on the celery.


----------



## crewsk

Alix said:
			
		

> OMG. Banana pecan??? I am up for that!
> 
> Crewsk, I hear you on the pants thing! Madeleine wore a 24mo size bathing suit til she was 7!


 
Yep! Savannah is wearing 4T right now in pants & in some shirts she's still in a 3T. She's been wearing the same bathing suit for the last 3 years! LOL!!


----------



## jkath

*okay, ladies, since the guys aren't here, I'm putting a chick flick on the big giant tv. *
** 
*Any requests?*


----------



## jkath

*okay, banan pecan cake doughnuts are ready! Here's a bowl of warm cinnamon sauce to drizzle on the top, if you'd like.*
** 
*the coffee in the pot is french vanilla, btw*


----------



## crewsk

I feel for the kid Alix. I hate to think of how the other kids at school treat him. 

Anything funny will work jkath.


----------



## jkath

*looks like Bill and Ted's Bogus Journey*


----------



## crewsk

I could look at Keano Reeves all day any day no matter what movie he's in!


----------



## Alix

Swordfish. I am all about Travolta and Hugh Jackman.

Toss me one of those donuts. I made caramel corn for the movie.


----------



## crewsk

These doughnuts are awesome!! I've got some Milk Duds & Whoppers if anyone wants some.


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

> if I even mention going someplace for a few hours he has to know exactly when I'll be back, who I'm going with, & what we'll be doing. It drives me nuts!!


 SOunds like he is insecure actually. I would BET on it!


----------



## crewsk

Yeah, but he's secure enough to leave me alone for 4 days!


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Selfish and insecure?


----------



## crewsk

I'm not starting on this right now. I'm in too good of a mood!


----------



## jkath

-DEADLY SUSHI- said:
			
		

> Selfish and insecure?


 
*no, dear, that would be mine.*


----------



## luvs

hi, guys. can i have one of those doughnuts? they sound good.


----------



## crewsk

Jkath, you're not alone!!


Sure thing luvs! Here's you a doughnut!


----------



## jkath

*Luvs, I made you some special doughnuts - *
** 
*with Pink Frosting!*


----------



## crewsk

I'll BRB, just heard something outside the bedroom window & the neighbors dog is going nuts!


----------



## middie

Alix said:
			
		

> Did someone say DOUGHNUTS????
> 
> Hey do we have a zipper club going here? (By that I mean women having had caesarians.) I had two. I firmly believe there is no other way to go. Man I hated labour! Whooo...better pour myself a daquiri here the memories are getting to me.


 
ummm... another addition to the zipper club here. billy went into fetal distress and had the umbilical cord (hope nobody's eating) around his neck so i too had to have an emergency c-section.


----------



## middie

and please no more talk of donuts i have to be at work at 7 a.m. tomorrow and look at them suckers all day lol.


----------



## luvs

how sweet, jkath. i loveeeee pink. 
better pause the chick flick for crewsk. things alright over there, crewsk?


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Sorry.


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

*loading dock bell rings* Will someone get that?


----------



## jkath

* hey, Sush - come join us for movie night. Here's a doughnut.*


----------



## jkath

* I got it! Hang on!*


----------



## jkath

*What the?  Okay, Sushi, what on earth did you order this time?*


----------



## middie

wait... banana pecan??? that's one i haven't tried before. anymore for a fellow zipper club member ???


----------



## crewsk

luvs_food said:
			
		

> how sweet, jkath. i loveeeee pink.
> better pause the chick flick for crewsk. things alright over there, crewsk?


 
Yeah, freakin' racoon was trying to get under the bloomin' house!  He's got a BB in his butt now though!! 


I still love ya Sushi!!


----------



## jkath

*Middie, I'd NEVER forget you! Here's an extra dozen for you to take home, too *


----------



## middie

oooh thanks... i only want one but i'm sure the b/f and kid will eat 'em all lmao.


----------



## luvs

you put a BB in his butt, crewsk, lol?! don't pi$$ crewsk off, lol!


----------



## jkath

*<<helping a large man named Bruno with a giant wooden crate>>*
*SUSHI! SUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUSHI!*
** 
*What is in this box?*


----------



## luvs

looks like me and sush are the only ones without zippers, wow. i don't have any kids yet.


----------



## crewsk

luvs_food said:
			
		

> you put a BB in his butt, crewsk, lol?! don't pi$$ crewsk off, lol!


 
Yep I sure did!! I'm a pretty good shot with a BB gun & a blow gun. 

Jkath, I'm almost afraid to know what's in that box!


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Its Fred!


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

The farmer called it Fred.   Its a 5 ft tall Avacado! I got a GREAT deal on it! I gave him one of our Golf carts. He loves the thing.  

It weighs about 312 pounds.


----------



## jkath

* and Fred would be................*


----------



## jkath

*a five foot avocado?*
*sush, you are a god.*


----------



## jkath

* oh bummer! I'm done cooking dinner - but I'll be baaaaaaaaack!*
** 
*nobody touch Fred!*


----------



## middie

jkath said:
			
		

> * and Fred would be................*


a 5 foot tall avacado... man that's alot of guacamole


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

*getting forklift and putting giant avacado in Cafe* See!  

its AWSOME!!!!!!


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

*hugging avacado* ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh BA-BEE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## luvs

better get started on making some tortilla chips. looks like we know what tomorrow's special is gonna include!


----------



## crewsk

Sushi, be careful with Fred, if he gets mushed jkath will mush you!!


----------



## lindatooo

Hi everyone!  I will eat anything you guys cook for me - have a broken dog and have been consumed with her care since Saturday - what an awful weekend - the best of intentions gone terribly awry!  I took DH on a relaxing weekend...NOT!  Pup was in MIL's care.  She'll be in her splint for 5 - 7 weeks and will hopefully not need surgery but needs to be kept off her feet during that time - this is a 7 month old pup!  What a task!Hugs everyone I've missed you!


2


----------



## middie

awwww linda i'm sorry about the poor puppy  hope she's better soon !


----------



## lindatooo

Thanks Middie - me too!  I was enough of a slug already!


----------



## jkath

*  <<gently prying sushi off of Fred>>*
*Sushi, honey, you do know that Fred isn't going to last too long around me, right?*
*So, what are we going to do with him? Fred, that is....*
*I've got recipes for avos baked with chicken, pasta with avo sauce, and even a sweet avo pie!*
** 
*<<jkath ties on vegas apron, puts hair up and pushes up sleeves....>*
** 
*Gee, I hope Sierra's around - she would be so mad if she missed out!*


----------



## crewsk

I just want a couple of slices of Fred on some sourdough bread with a slice or 2 of tomato!


----------



## jkath

* I love Fred.*
**


----------



## jkath

* Fred on a tart raft with some life preservers coming up for crewsk!*


----------



## crewsk

Thanks jkath!! Fred is beautiful!!


----------



## jkath

*Here, try this out!*

*AVOCADO SMOOTHIE
*
1 cup vanilla ice cream
2 ounces lowfat milk
6 ounces avocado
1 1/3 cups frozen strawberries
1 tablespoon honey or maple syrup
1 teaspoon nutmeg
1 teaspoon cinnamon
whipped cream

Cut avocado into half. Put ice cream, milk, avocado, and frozen strawberries into blender. Add honey or maple syrup, nutmeg and cinnamon. blend until smooth. Pour into 20 oz. serving cup. Top with whipped cream. Sprinkle extra nutmeg if desired.


----------



## middie

you guys have a good night with fred. i'll see you tomorrow when i get home from looking at donuts all day lol


----------



## jkath

*g'nite, Middie- *
** 
*Hey - can you bring some bakery goodies to the cafe tomorrow?*


----------



## luvs

crewsk said:
			
		

> I just want a couple of slices of Fred on some sourdough bread with a slice or 2 of tomato!


 
i'll have the same, 'cept i want my sourdough toasted and i want some provolone on mine. warm it up a little in the toaster oven, please.


----------



## middie

sure.. i can bring everything if you want


----------



## crewsk

Sleep tight middie!! 

Jkath, that smoothie looks wonderflu! Can I have one of those to wash down this sandwich please?


----------



## jkath

*Warm up that raft's cockles and add some provo, quick!*
** 
*Coming up, luvs!*


----------



## jkath

*<<carefully threading blueberries and diced avos on drink spears, placing one in each tall frosty glass>>*
** 
*Smoothies all around......*
** 
*(I posted it in beverages too)*


----------



## jkath

*...Sushi, what is the other crate for?*
*Is there another surprise?*


----------



## crewsk

Hey look! I've got an avo mustache!!


----------



## crewsk

jkath said:
			
		

> *...Sushi, what is the other crate for?*
> *Is there another surprise?*


 
I just hope it's not alive! Where is Sushi anyway?


----------



## jkath

*look - it's Fred! and he has fans!*


----------



## crewsk

OMG!! That's too funny!!


----------



## jkath

*yeah, where is Sushi?*
*<<dum de dum dum!>>*
** 
*<jkath and Crewsk look around suspiciously.....>*


----------



## jkath

*it's amazing what Californians do, Crewsk
*


----------



## crewsk

I think he's hiding in the jacuzzi. Let's go scare him!!


----------



## luvs

where did you find that pic, roflmao! 

you're too much, jkath. and too good too us; my sandwich and smoothie were delish.


----------



## jkath

http://www.fallbrookca.org/dressedavo1.jpg 






**


----------



## crewsk

jkath said:
			
		

> *it's amazing what Californians do, Crewsk
> *


 
You'd be amazed at some of the things South Carolinains do too.


----------



## jkath

*I love avos, therefore, I love Fred, therefore, I love sushi for bringing me Fred.*


----------



## luvs

gasp! shudder! that's one scary avacado.


----------



## crewsk

luvs_food said:
			
		

> where did you find that pic, roflmao!
> 
> you're too much, jkath. and too good too us; my sandwich and smoothie were delish.


 
Yep! I'm glad Fred is full of good fat & not bad fat!


----------



## jkath

*<<jkath tiptoes behind Crewsk...(whispering: I think you're right - he's in the jacuzzi)>>*


----------



## jkath

*(still whispering) let's get him!!!!*
** 
*tiptoeing as fast as my pink pumps will go.............*


----------



## crewsk

Looks like he's asleep too. I brought a couple of alien masks along for us to wear.


----------



## jkath

* putting on mask   *


*read this and see under "history of the avocado" what the Aztecs thought it looked like!!!*
*(can't put it on this board!)*
http://whatscookingamerica.net/avacado.htm


----------



## luvs

*on the count of 3... *1, 2, 3... * BOO*!!!!


----------



## jkath

*Avocado*

by Al Yankovic 
(sung to the tune of the Eagles' "Desperado")



Lyrics: Avocado
What makes you think you're so holy
You're gonna be guacamole before too long

Oh, you're a green one
You know that you're out of season
You'd better let somebody eat you
Let somebody eat you
Ya better let somebody eat you
Before it's too late


----------



## jkath

*BOOOOOOOOOO!*


----------



## crewsk

BOOOOO!!!

*running away lmao* Did y'all see how high he jumped?!


----------



## crewsk

jkath said:
			
		

> * putting on mask *
> 
> 
> *read this and see under "history of the avocado" what the Aztecs thought it looked like!!!*
> *(can't put it on this board!)*
> http://whatscookingamerica.net/avacado.htm


 
I can understand why they thought that!!


----------



## jkath

*hee hee hee hee hee hee*


----------



## jkath

*hey! Where'd he go?*
** 
*(Sushi's foot is seen dangling from the tree above)*


----------



## crewsk

I hope that's water dripping on my head!!


----------



## jkath

* *
** 
*better be!!!*
** 
*Let's pull him down*
** 
*<<grabbing his ankle>>*
** 
*Hey! this is fun *
** 
*<<swinging like Tarzan>>*
** 
*Crewsk, you try!*


----------



## luvs

ummm, crewsk, i don't think it's raining. maybe you'd better grab a bottle of shampoo and borrow the shower in jkath's gym.


----------



## crewsk

Wheeeee!!!! This is fun jkath!!


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

ARRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRGGGGGGGGGHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## crewsk

luvs_food said:
			
		

> ummm, crewsk, i don't think it's raining. maybe you'd better grab a bottle of shampoo and borrow the shower in jkath's gym.


 
I think it's just water from the jacuzzi. If it's not Sushi is in big trouble!!


----------



## jkath

*yup  - chlorine! It was water, luvs!*
** 
*Sushi! You're awake!*


----------



## crewsk

Hey Sushi, did you see the aliens too?!?!?


----------



## jkath

*hee hee hee hee*


----------



## crewsk

Jkath, luvs, & I saw them! They wanted to experiment with your brain but we protected you!

*giggling behind hand*


----------



## jkath

*<<giggle giggle giggle>>*
*um, yeah, Sushi........that's what happened.....and, um, they said...um... that Jon Luc Picard sent them.....*


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

> Hey Sushi, did you see the aliens too?!?!?


  Yeah I sure DID! After you 2 took off your masks!!!


----------



## crewsk

Who us? Never!!


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

You two are ganging up on me!!!  .......   HEY! YOU two are ganging UP on ME!!


----------



## jkath

*it wasn't us! See? Here's proof!*


----------



## crewsk

Yep, that was them! They used our bodies to sneak up on you but we were able to fight them off.


----------



## jkath

*uh oh! They left their kids for you to babysit, Sushi!*


----------



## crewsk

-DEADLY SUSHI- said:
			
		

> You two are ganging up on me!!!  .......  HEY! YOU two are ganging UP on ME!!


 
You are a bad, bad boy!!


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

They are wondering if they should order out for Chinese or just break for lunch. See what happens when you outsource jobs!!!??


----------



## jkath

Originally Posted by *-DEADLY SUSHI-*
_You two are ganging up on me!!!  .......  HEY! YOU two are ganging UP on ME!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


*hmmmmmmm*


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

> You are a bad, bad boy!!








Wha?!


----------



## crewsk

jkath said:
			
		

> Originally Posted by *-DEADLY SUSHI-*
> _You two are ganging up on me!!!  .......  HEY! YOU two are ganging UP on ME!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _
> 
> 
> *hmmmmmmm*


 
Biting tounge, biting tounge, biting tounge!!!!!


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Sure I'll babysit! *taking out Nyquil*


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Wheres Fred??


----------



## jkath

*hey! Where's Fred???!!!*


----------



## jkath

*jinx, ya owe me a coke, sush*


----------



## jkath

*Fred?*
*Where are ya, buddy?*
** 
*Heeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeerre, Freddie, Freddie, Freddie.......*


----------



## crewsk

The aliens took him!!


----------



## jkath

*NOOOOOOOOOO!*


----------



## jkath

*Whew! I found him! Luvs had taken him into the kitchen, that's all....*


----------



## thier1754

*Thier drags in, raining on everybody's parade for a moment...* Got some hot tea?  My glands are all swollen, my jaw hurts, and I'm on my way to bed.


----------



## crewsk

Thank goodness!!


----------



## crewsk

thier1754 said:
			
		

> *Thier drags in, raining on everybody's parade for a moment...* Got some hot tea? My glands are all swollen, my jaw hurts, and I'm on my way to bed.


 
Sure thing their! Here's you some hot tea with lemon & honey. I hope you get to feeling better soon!


----------



## jkath

*kids, please keep an eye on Fred for me!*
*<<tossing apron on counter>>*
** 
*I need to get some work done around the house - *
*I'll be back later or maybe tomorrow - *
** 
*<<putting fence around Fred>>*
** 
*bye, all!*
** 
****xoxo****


----------



## crewsk

See ya later jkath!


----------



## crewsk

I'm outta here too! I need to try & get some sleep so I can get up to take TC to school tomorrow. Oh crud! I haven't decided what to fix for brekfast yet either!


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Bye guys!   Hi Thier! Did the "you know what" ship? *wink, wink* I have to get going soon also.


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Here is a glass of freshly juiced carrots, apples and some garlic with a bit of parsley. Hope that helps sweetie!


----------



## thier1754

Yep, it went today.


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

KEWL! *wink wink* Ok well off to bed I go! See you all later.


----------



## thier1754

Thanks for the tonic, Sushi! I'm off to bed.  Hugs to all...


----------



## luvs

i logged off to watch iron chef and to have a bite to eat, but it looks like you guys are all going to sleep. 'night!


----------



## thier1754

Policeman at our door at 5:00 this morning. My car was broken into and all of my credit cards and license were stolen. The one time I didn't lock and activate the alarm.

I'D LIKE A LARGE VAT OF BEER...WAIT A MINUTE...I DON'T DRINK...A LARGE VAT OF WHITE CHOCOLATE MOCHA.


----------



## jkath

*oh Thier! I am so sorry!*
** 
*One huge white chocolate mocha for you, plus a soak in the jacuzzi and a massage from jon and su.*
** 
*anything we can do for you?*


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

I feel HORRIBLE!!!!!!!!!!! Do they think they could catch the guy(s)??!!!! And PLEASE tell me that you didnt have your social security number on your drivers license!!!!!!  


I'll whip up the white chocolate mocha for ya. WITH white chocolate shavings on top. It will take a minute or two.


----------



## Alix

Thier! That SUCKS! I hope they catch those  

Sorry about last night folks, I just get settled in to party and have to drive the kids all over the place. Thursdays are BUSY.

I heard about that avo Sushi ordered. *Putting on safety goggles, firing up chainsaw, BRRRRM BRRRRRM!* Let me at it.


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Be careful with that thing!


----------



## Alix

Mwa ha ha ha ha!!! *VROOOM VROOOM!*


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Watch where ya point that thing!!! Thats it Im going out to the garden.


----------



## Alix

Chicken.

*Bzzzzzzz...splish*

Ewww. This is a bit messier than I thought! I am just going to do slices and set them in lemon juice. jkath can do what she wants with them later.


----------



## jkath

*<<slice, slice, mash, mash...>>*
** 
*looks like I have my work cut out for me today!*


----------



## jkath

*Sushi, have you started your job yet? Hope it's going well for you  *

*I had a dream last night that you wrote on DC that you'd found a girlfriend that hated cooking and only ate frozen dinners   Can you imagine?!*


----------



## Bangbang

thier1754 said:
			
		

> Policeman at our door at 5:00 this morning. My car was broken into and all of my credit cards and license were stolen. The one time I didn't lock and activate the alarm.
> 
> I'D LIKE A LARGE VAT OF BEER...WAIT A MINUTE...I DON'T DRINK...A LARGE VAT OF WHITE CHOCOLATE MOCHA.


 
I called Bigfists to look into this matter.


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

I start on Monday Jkath. Frozen dinners huh?!   Well that would make going out to eat difficult. Yeah Im trying to change my sleep patterns. I have to wake up tomorrow at 7am.


----------



## thier1754

Thanks, guys. I was sleeping a bit more.  Things are tough for our family all around right now, and I just didn't need this...


----------



## Alix

Got to dash for a bit. I left a bushel of nice tomatoes on the counter. When I get back I will make salsa to go with that guacamole. Did anyone start the tortilla chips?

And does anyone know how to get avocado out of a chainsaw?


----------



## thier1754

Bangbang said:
			
		

> I called Bigfists to look into this matter.


 Thanks, Bang!! Tell him to have no mercy.   Sushi, I don't think the SS# is on the license.  I'll be calling the DOT in a minute.  We've already cancelled all the cards, which is a problem, since we're going on vacation next week.


----------



## crewsk

Their, that sucks!! I'm keeping my fingers & toes crossed that they catch whoever did it very soon!!


----------



## thier1754

Thanks, Crewsk.


----------



## Alix

OK, I am outta here for a bit. I made the salsa, and the tortilla chips are cooling on the counter. Enjoy! I hope to be back for some part of the weekend, but ball season is upon us so I may not get there. Ciao!


----------



## thier1754

Mmmmm...munch...smack...Thanks, Alix!  Delicious! Have fun this weekend and take time for yourself.


----------



## Bangbang

Bigfists wants some takeout pizza. Two large with double cheese and anchovies.


----------



## jkath

*<<slice, slice, mash, mash...>>*
*Whew! I'm finally done with Fred! <untying apron & throwing it across the room>>*
** 
*Okay, folks, I've hermetically sealed 150 pounds of the mash and stored it in the freezer.*
*Here are 5 avocado pies, 2 pots of chilled avocado soup, 2 dozen baked avo-taters, 4 gallons of avocado chile salsa, 5 kettles filled with fresh guacamole, 3 platters of grapefruit avo spinach salad, and 2 quarts of avocado masque for Jon & Su's facial business upstairs.*
** 
*I must go back to baking...I'm thinking today is the perfect day for gingerbread.*


----------



## Bangbang

Hey....still waitin on 2 pizzas for Bigfists.


----------



## jkath

*and Bang, it took me a while to bake up bigfist's pizzas - - I had to special-order the anchovies from the UK.*
** 
** 
*Thier - any news on the crooks?*
** 
**


----------



## Bangbang

Bigfists and Bambam are checkin in with their informants as we speak.


----------



## middie

oh thier that's terrible!! i hope they find out who did it soon.


----------



## Bangbang

Good news......Bigfist says he found your cards. Seems Bambams goons took this guy out for luch and fed him a chopped credit card smoothie.


----------



## thier1754

Wish I had those cards that Bigfist found...and my license. No news so far. They took the wallet out and the police found the purse in the middle of the street when they were patrolling. 

I'm eating a Symphony bar. And I'm proud! It's definitely a chocolate o.d. day.  Drowning my sorrows...


----------



## crewsk

Hey their! How about some of these chocolate chocolate chunk double decker cookeis I just made? It's 2 cookies with chocolate fudge frosting between them! I've still got my fingers & toes crossed! Man is it hard to walk like this!


----------



## luvs

well, that's just awful, thier. i hope all works out for your vacation. i once read that you should keep photocopies of all yuour cards in case you lose yours. 
i hope bigfists makes hoim drink TWO of those smoothies! 
i better get to work on my special tortilla chips. we're almost out.


----------



## thier1754

crewsk said:
			
		

> Hey their! How about some of these chocolate chocolate chunk double decker cookeis I just made? It's 2 cookies with chocolate fudge frosting between them! I've still got my fingers & toes crossed! Man is it hard to walk like this!


 
I'll take seven, please! And thanks for the idea, Luvs...I will do that when the new cards come.  It's unbelievable: last fall I was hit from behind in my little Subaru so hard that it was totalled.  The guy who hit me flipped his car and died and his passengers were injured.  Then I got this new car from the insurance money, and it was hit in a parking lot a month ago and had to have the whole passenger side replaced.  Now the window is broken and I don't know what other damage there is -- obviously the alarm system doesn't work.  Do I have a target on me?


----------



## pdswife

I'm sorry thier!  Mean people suck!

I've just made a triple batch of my vanilla pudding, if anyones hungry.  I've got some with fruit and some plain.


----------



## Bangbang

thier1754 said:
			
		

> I'll take seven, please! And thanks for the idea, Luvs...I will do that when the new cards come. It's unbelievable: last fall I was hit from behind in my little Subaru so hard that it was totalled. The guy who hit me flipped his car and died and his passengers were injured. Then I got this new car from the insurance money, and it was hit in a parking lot a month ago and had to have the whole passenger side replaced. Now the window is broken and I don't know what other damage there is -- obviously the alarm system doesn't work. Do I have a target on me?


 
Oh man Where do you live?


----------



## Alix

Nope, that was your 3. You should be OK now. Will you get your cards in time for your trip?


----------



## thier1754

Crewsk, please uncross your toes!  You almost tripped over that nest of emu eggs!


----------



## crewsk

Sure thing their! Sounds like you could use a visit with Jon & Su too.


----------



## thier1754

Bangbang said:
			
		

> Oh man Where do you live?


 I'm south of Seattle, Bang.


----------



## Alix

Emu eggs?


----------



## luvs

oh, man. emu eggs! i thought we baked that blue thing. i like all animals but i hated that emu. it used to bite me!


----------



## crewsk

Can I get a bowl of plain vanilla puddin' to dunk my cookies in pdswife?

Thanks their! My toes were really starting to hurt!


----------



## thier1754

Alix said:
			
		

> Nope, that was your 3. You should be OK now. Will you get your cards in time for your trip?


I didn't know there were only three...Yippee! Don't know if the cards will come in time.

I'm done with crisis. We have a family member right now with a marriage crisis, and that's much more important than my car woes. Not as easily fixed, tho...Sigh.


----------



## Alix

Hey luvs, can you say "omelette"?

A little avocado in there? Why not?

Heres your pudding crewsk. How about a coffee with some kahlua?


----------



## crewsk

Thanks Alix! You must have read my mind! I was getting ready to go fix a cup of that in a few minutes!


----------



## Bangbang

thier1754 said:
			
		

> I'm south of Seattle, Bang.


 Oh man ....you got to watch out for serial killers too. Ughhh Seattle breeds them. Must be all the rain.


----------



## Alix

Here you go crewsk. I put a dollop of whipped cream on top with a few chocolate shavings too. Hope you like it. Have you ever had coffee with Amarula? Thats what I am having its awesome.


----------



## thier1754

Bangbang said:
			
		

> Oh man...you got to watch out for serial killers too. Ughhh Seattle breeds them. Must be all the rain.


 
We do have our share of weirdos up here, but probably no more than anywhere else. Except for ME! I'm a bit weird at the moment!


----------



## crewsk

Alix said:
			
		

> Here you go crewsk. I put a dollop of whipped cream on top with a few chocolate shavings too. Hope you like it. Have you ever had coffee with Amarula? Thats what I am having its awesome.


 
No I haven't, sounds good though! Thanks, this is perfect!!


----------



## Alix

OK, my computer is doing something funky. I may crash momentarily so if I disappear, thats why.


----------



## jkath

*I'd like some vanilla pudding too, and Alix, what is Amarula? Do I need some?*
** 
*Luvs, Alix & I made sure the blue emu went in the oven. Remember that big "turkey" dinner?*
*I'm thinking either thier or pdswife bought another one, only this one probably isn't blue, since Maidrite fixed the cleaning button on the bathroom.  Anyway, I'm guessing the emu she bought was a female, and well, now there's this nest...*
** 
*Thier, I'm so ticked off at those crooks! *
** 
*Make sure** you call the hotel in Orlando and let them know about it - if they try to run your card you gave for the reservations and it shows up as stolen, you'll lose your room!*
**


----------



## crewsk

Hey jkath, did you ever figure out what was in that other crate Sushi ordered?


----------



## thier1754

jkath said:
			
		

> *I'd like some vanilla pudding too, and Alix, what is Amarula? Do I need some?*
> 
> *Luvs, Alix & I made sure the blue emu went in the oven. Remember that big "turkey" dinner?*
> *I'm thinking either thier or pdswife bought another one, only this one probably isn't blue, since Maidrite fixed the cleaning button on the bathroom. Anyway, I'm guessing the emu she bought was a female, and well, now there's this nest...*
> 
> *Thier, I'm so ticked off at those crooks! *
> 
> *Make sure** you call the hotel in Orlando and let them know about it - if they try to run your card you gave for the reservations and it shows up as stolen, you'll lose your room!*


 
Oooo...I hadn't thought of that. It's a timeshare, so I think we're okay, but I'll mention that to dh just in case. I know a lot of "auto-pay" stuff, like our website hosts, etc., are going to hit the wall and be sending e-mails shortly. What a pain. I don't know who has what card, but I'm sure we'll be hearing! 

How can people break into someone else's car, steal their personal things, and toss them aside when they're done and then go out and spend the money? Last month we had guys in Spain who got our debit number somewhere and spent $2050 or so in Europe before we figured out why our balance kept going down at the bank. I just don't get that kind of mentality. Like people who abuse children, just using them for their amusement. How does someone grow up to have no conscience?

I'm hardboiling some of the emu eggs for egg salad sandwiches. Serving them with Orange Crush and potato chips. Any takers?


----------



## jkath

* Come to think of it, it's still over there by the karaoke machine... *
*wanna open it up?*
** 
*Wait - lemme go get my crowbar!*


----------



## crewsk

Yeah, I wanna see what's in it. Do you want to eat your pudding first in case it's something that's alive & it trys to run off?


----------



## jkath

*I'll take a sandwich (but please put pickle relish in it - I'm not sure how emu eggs taste....)*


----------



## jkath

* well, since it was delivered yesterday, and there are no holes, I'm guessin' it ain't alive now... I'll eat my pudding with my emu egg salad sandwich.*


----------



## jkath

*Okay, done! yum!*
** 
*Here's the crowbar - (I love working with tools!)*
*Crewsk, help me with this side (mmmmmmmmfffffff) I.........can't...........seem....to.......get ...........it......*


----------



## crewsk

I'll have one too please. Alix put a lot of khalua in this coffee & I'm need some food so I don't get all goofy!


----------



## crewsk

Ugggggghhhhh.....this thing is tight!! What kind of nails did they use?


----------



## thier1754

Crack crack peel peel chop chop muush muush....Whole wheat, sourdough or white?


----------



## jkath

* hey! I think I felt this starting to come apart....mmmmmmmmmmmmmfffffffffff.........*


----------



## crewsk

White for me please their.


----------



## jkath

*I'll have another, Thier - sourdough, please*


----------



## crewsk

Oooff...*falling flat on rear end*


----------



## jkath

*BOOM!*
*the side's off!*


----------



## jkath

*Can you believe what he ordered?! *


----------



## crewsk

YAY!!! Great work jkath! Those muscles are paying off! Now, what the heck is that thing?


----------



## jkath

*Where are we going to put it?*


----------



## jkath

* My guess, from what I can figure out, *
** 
*knowing that Sushi is an avid fan of all things Sci-Fi...*
** 
*I'm thinkin' it's a time machine.*


----------



## crewsk

I still don't know what it is! So how do we decide where to put it?


----------



## crewsk

Ahhhh....that explains all the number buttons! Where do you want to go first jkath? I want to visit Woodstock!!


----------



## thier1754

*Thier lays out a platter of emu egg sandwices on white and sourdough, garnished with pickled yellow peppers, radish roses, purple kale and orange chrysanthemum blossoms.* I'm also serving Harney's Black Currant tea...


----------



## jkath

*either that, or it's a new chair for the cafe.*


----------



## luvs

avacado omelets! good idea, alix. i'll get right on that.


----------



## jkath

*<<gobbling up emu sandwiches, tea, avos and omelettes>>*
** 
*hmmm - not into woodstock - I kinda like being high maintenance....*
** 
**


----------



## crewsk

Thanks for the sandwiches their! They're great!!I love the orange chrysanthemum blossoms & radish roses too!


----------



## jkath

* where to go..........where to go...............*


----------



## crewsk

jkath said:
			
		

> *<<gobbling up emu sandwiches, tea, avos and omelettes>>*
> 
> *hmmm - not into woodstock - I kinda like being high maintenance....*


 
I would have made a great flower child! How about France & we can hit all the expensive spas & resturants?


----------



## luvs

i'm going to 1930. see you guys later! wheeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!!


----------



## luvs

i said, 'weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!!'


----------



## thier1754

Crewsk: Woodstock? He's pretty old by now. I've seen pictures of him; all of his yellow feathers have gone gray, his little feet are arthritic, and he uses a walker now, specially adapted for wings. Oh, wait a minute -- It's a time machine! He'll still be the cute little guy we know and love.


http://froogle.google.com/froogle_u...OsQYbsDjyc4Zw7vxDb027ly_TEaC04lh6SAAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## crewsk

Have fun luvs!!


----------



## jkath

*Thier, you're hysterical!!!*
** 
*I'll take the 80's for 500, Alex!*


----------



## luvs

~luvs tinkering with knobs and buttons.~
ugh, i think this thing is broken...
~suddenly luvs disappears~


----------



## jkath

*Who wants to go to the first Duran Duran concert before they were out of clubs?*


----------



## jkath

*now we have to wait for luvs to come back before we can go anywhere!*


----------



## crewsk

thier1754 said:
			
		

> Crewsk: Woodstock? He's pretty old by now. I've seen pictures of him; all of his yellow feathers have gone gray, his little feet are arthritic, and he uses a walker now, specially adapted for wings. Oh, wait a minute -- It's a time machine! He'll still be the cute little guy we know and love.


 
Not that Woodstock silly! The place with the big party!!


----------



## thier1754

Hang on...I've got us set for Woodstock....WWWOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!

Wow, man, this is amaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaazing!


----------



## luvs

WOAH! that was outrageous!!! you should've seen it, guys! that machine took me to the 50's instead of the 30's. nobody knew what the internet was and they all were dressed like the people in grease and all these girls had puffy pink poodle skirts on! 
you gotta TRY this thing; it's great!


----------



## crewsk

Hey, is that Bang with the beard & Sushi standing next to him?!


----------



## jkath

* WOW, MAN!*
** 
*I see trippy colors here................*


----------



## jkath

*Okay, now where to, ladies?*
*How about the roaring twenties?*
**


----------



## crewsk

I smell something funny!


----------



## thier1754

Wait a minute, Luvs...I think that was ME you saw in the puffy pink poodle skirt. Except mine had merry go round horses...Mother never let me buy the cool stuff...


----------



## luvs

i think it WAS you, thier!
okay, jkath, the roaring 20's it is. i want to be a flapper! i hope we get to meet Clara Bow!


----------



## jkath

*Who here can do the Charleston?*
** 
*Make sure to bring your drinks!*


----------



## thier1754

crewsk said:
			
		

> I smell something funny!


 Me, too, crewsk.  And I'm dizzy and stuff. Woah.  Soooo melllllow... Now I have the munchies real BAAAD! Where're the Twinkies, man? The Twinkies, like NOW!!!


----------



## jkath

*Hey this speakeasy is so much fun! I love these dresses!*


----------



## jkath

*I'm thinkin' we ought to let Thier take a break and hang out for a few more time travels!*
*Luvs, is that you up on stage dancing?*


----------



## crewsk

I have the perfect dress for the roaring 20's!! Too bad I can't dance at all. 

Here are the Twinkies & a bag of cheese puffs their! Mmmmm... Who knew cheese puffs could taste so good?!


----------



## luvs

i think so, too, jkath. she needs to come to. 
yeppers, thats me up on stage!


----------



## luvs

after this, i need a break. gotta go get something to eat.


----------



## crewsk

I love these shoes too!! Ohhh...Alix that feather in your hair looks great!


----------



## thier1754

Oh, man, cheeeeese pufffffs.....Umanumanuma....Radical.....
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






Okay, I think I'm, like, done with the sixties.  Sigh.  I'm ready to hit the twenties.


----------



## crewsk

Come on their! You'll look great as a Flapper!!


----------



## jkath

*I'm more into Glamour! Who wants to follow me to the *
*40's?*


----------



## crewsk

I'll go! I'm up for anything tonight!


----------



## thier1754

But jkath, you're the bee's knees in that little middie dress and your finger curls!


----------



## thier1754

jkath said:
			
		

> *I'm more into Glamour! Who wants to follow me to the *
> *40's?*


 
But...but...I was BORN in '48! Is that SO far back in time?? *Thier glances down at her aging midriff and begins to feel very, very old...*


----------



## crewsk

Nah, that's not that far back their!


----------



## jkath

*Thier, you were just a baby - let's go see the celebrities of the era!
 
 
 
Get ready for some fun, girls!
 
Awaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay we Gooooooooooooooooo!
*


----------



## crewsk

Yipeeeeeee....!!!!!!


----------



## thier1754

When I was in grade school, we wore dresses with crinolines (stiff petticoats) under our dresses and, when it was very cold and snowy, we wore long pants -- leggings -- under the dress until we got to school and then took them off.  No one wore pants, ever!! Geez.  I'm old.


----------



## crewsk

Can I get a hat like the lady's on the right?


----------



## jkath

*Hey look! It's Jimmy Stewart, Donna Reed and Bing Crosby!*


----------



## jkath

*oh how I love this era!*
** 
*Oh dear - must get going - you ladies stay in the 40's ...I need to hop back to 2005 real quick - be back soon!*


----------



## crewsk

Ohhh!!!! I love the 40's!!


----------



## thier1754

I hafta go too.  Rehearsal tomorrow morning so I have to practice. It was lovely! I almost forgot about the car.  You ladies are tons of fun. Later.


----------



## crewsk

Isin't that Humphrey Bogart? He's hot!!

See ya later their!!


----------



## crewsk

I had to check out Donna Reed up-close. I love her gloves! I hate to but I gotta run too. I have to go to my parents in the morning.


----------



## jkath

*Ladies? Ladies? Fine thing! They're still hanging out in the 40's and I've got to clean up the mess in the kitchen! *
** 
*emu eggs everywhere! (sounds like a Dr. Seuss book!)*
** 
*<<jkath pushes up sleeves to rhinestone shirt (to match the vegas apron of course) and begins cleaning....>>*
** 
*I think it's time for some music!*
*<<Puts on Prince's 1999 and dances around the cafe>>*


----------



## crewsk

I'm here jkath! I was getting the mop out.


----------



## jkath

*<<dancing with the mops>>*
** 
*"They say two thousand zero zero*
*party over, oops! out of time....*
 
*2night we're gonna party like it's 1999!"*


----------



## crewsk

I didn't get to party any in '99. I was raising a 3yr old & a husband. Hey, I'm still raising the hubby!! BTW, when did Prince do Purple Rain?


----------



## jkath

*I believe that was in '84 - back in my beauty school days....*


----------



## crewsk

Oh OK, I was only 7 then!


----------



## jkath

*okay, first thier feels old...now jkath....*


----------



## crewsk

These emu eggs are tough to get off the floors!


----------



## jkath

*that's okay though! I got to experience the 80's the first time they were cool*


----------



## crewsk

jkath said:
			
		

> *okay, first thier feels old...now jkath....*


 
Sorry!


----------



## jkath

*yeah, those eggs are kinda hard to scrape off...and this avocado is staining everything in the dishwasher!*
** 
*Let's just push the blue button Maidrite installed in the kitchen & let it do the work for us....*


----------



## crewsk

Sounds good to me! I had forgotten about that thing.


----------



## jkath

*wait a minute...you were 7 when I was 18...that makes you around 28 or so....which makes me............oh dear!*


----------



## jkath

*<<pressing blue button>>*
** 
*Whoosh!*
** 
*um, Crewsk, how come you're lime green? *


----------



## crewsk

I'll be 28 in October. Is there any of your Rose Petal Liquer left?


----------



## crewsk

jkath said:
			
		

> *<<pressing blue button>>*
> 
> *Whoosh!*
> 
> *um, Crewsk, how come you're lime green? *


 
Well, I didn't get get out of the kitchen fast enough!


----------



## jkath

*39 in November...*
** 
*Here's a flask of rose liquer I just happened to have in my pocket (don't tell the boss)*


----------



## crewsk

I won't! This stuff is great! 

Do you smell pine trees?


----------



## jkath

*um, yeah...that's you.*


----------



## jkath

*Since the kitchen is all clean now, maybe you should go get the green out at Jon & Su's and meet me back at the time machine - *


----------



## crewsk

Ewww.... I'm going to jump in the jacuzzi & see if I can get rid of it. That smell is sickening after a while.


----------



## jkath

*good idea!*


----------



## jkath

*where to go.....<<tapping foot>>......where to go...........*
** 

*Hey, Crewsk! How about going to Victorian England?*
*We could have tea!*


----------



## crewsk

Aaahhhh...much better! 

Victorian England sounds great to me as long as I don't have to wear a corset!


----------



## jkath

*how do you like my hair?*


----------



## crewsk

I love it!!


----------



## jkath

*



*
** 
*Hey, isn't that Sushi, Bangbang, MJ, GB, Maidrite & Lugaru?*


----------



## jkath

*Oh dear, must get going...this bustle is killing me!*
** 
*see ya soon! <<pressing buttons on time machine>>*
** 
*Byeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!*


----------



## crewsk

Hey wait up!! I want out of this dress!!


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

------------> http://www.bbc.co.uk/doctorwho/

What the **** are you guys doing with the automatic potato / avacado masher???!!!!  
Jkath... you mashed Fred by YOURSELF??!!! *eating avacado pie* *having avacado soup* HEY!  This stuff is GREAT! 

http://www.bbc.co.uk/broadband/mediawrapper/consoles/drwho/nb_rm_console.shtml?pack1-ep3trail_16x9

So you have been traveling thru time with a avacado masher huh? *tapping feet*


http://www.bbc.co.uk/broadband/mediawrapper/consoles/drwho/nb_rm_console.shtml?pack1-ep2trail_16x9


----------



## thier1754

*Thier "narcs" on Crewsk and jkath* I saw everything, Sushi!! They took your machine and traveled all over in it!  I told 'em not to, but they did it anyway!! *Thier, the total kiss-up, gazes innocently   and adoringly at Sushi.


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

But its a POTATO masher!!!!!


----------



## jkath

*Sushi, you'd better check the box - maybe you got the wrong item sent to you, because Crewsk & I did quite a bit of traveling!*

*Which reminds me....wanna go to the 22nd century? I'm gearing up for Space Travel...*


----------



## crewsk

Yeah & I'm still stuck in Victorian England in this bloomin' dress & my feet are killing me because I can't sit down!!


----------



## jkath

*<<pressing buttons, disappearing, reappearing with a somewhat miffed Crewsk>>*
** 
*Okay, Crewsk, we're back.*
** 
*Now, who wants an Avocado Muffin?*


----------



## jkath

*I've left a large Boston Cream Pie in the fridge - please don't anyone eat it - it's for Thier's sorrow-drowning.*


----------



## jkath

*I left my double espresso out by the jacuzzi,*
*and I'm thinking this bear found it...*


*see you all later on. Happy Saturday!*


----------



## Bangbang

Come on ladies....I got us a ride.


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Im shipping this automatic potato masher back!


----------



## thier1754

jkath said:
			
		

> *I've left a large Boston Cream Pie in the fridge - please don't anyone eat it - it's for Thier's sorrow-drowning.*


*Thier appears from the back room where the frig is with whipped cream dripping off her chin.* jkath, how did you know I needed a whole BCP to soothe my aggravation?  Merci!!! Sugar fixes everything.  Now I feel really, really bad for narcking on you.  Am I forgiven? Here's a whole tray of English Toffee bars as a peace offering... Can I get you anything else? Mop your floor? Walk your dog? Shampoo your hair? Tweeze your eyebrows? Trim your toenails? ANYTHING???


----------



## jkath

*The only thing I want you to do is enjoy the sugar rush!*
** 
*Sushi, I understand you want to ship back our new toy, but maybe it might be fun to have it around, and it may spark some extra revenue for our customers!*
** 
*Why don't you send for a new potato masher?*
*Or, let Barbara mash 'em for you - remember, she's got forearms like Popeye from kneading all that dough every morning for us!*
** 
*By the way, I've finished making petit fours, so there are 14 dozen on the side counter. The pink ones are really good (almond). I've also put 6 tiramisus in the fridge for dessert later.*
** 
*The chickens are done marinating in the balsamic tomato sauce, so they can be fired up any time you're hungry. Take care!*


----------



## Bangbang

Bang sneaks several chickens out to feed the homeless.


----------



## jkath

*Take more, Bang, please!*


----------



## Bangbang

Bang takes 25 more.chickens out of the marinade for the homeless. Thanks.


----------



## thier1754

Back from my Celtic rehearsal, but now I have to go play at church.  But it's all good, 'cause it's stopped raining and the sun's come out!! Gorgeous day!! Have a good afternoon, all.


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

So you wanna keep the automatic masher huh?  Fine but Im going to mash some potatos with it! *getting potatos and garlic* *lifting masher on counter* *boiling potatos* *going to washroom* *washing hands  * *throwing potatos and garlic in masher* (smush... smush.... smash.... smush....)

The texture is perfect! But it needs salt and pepper, with some fresh butter.

Anyone want some? We have no chickens cause Bang gave them to the homeless. *getting out avacado pie*


----------



## luvs

i'll give them a try, sush, thanks!


----------



## middie

taters with garlic???????

i'm in !!!!!!!!


----------



## thier1754

Garlic potatoes here, please!


----------



## middie

their... these are so good i'm STILL eating them... good thing i'm off tomorrow i can spend the whole day in the park walking this off lol


----------



## thier1754

mmmph...gloomph...smucklesmack....numanumanuma...'Scuse me, Middie, I was just finishing up and licking the bowl.


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

I wonder if Crewsk has gotten her 2000 post prize yet. Its been a couple of days since I bought it. 

We are going to have a prize for the person that has the 3000th post too!


----------



## middie

ds honey...can we have more please? *batting eyelashes*


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Im glad everyone enjoyed the potatos!   I wonder if Ronjohn or Bang has checked the beer lately?! Im going to turn on the lights in our lounge and put on some tunes. THEEEEN Im going to hop in one of the golf carts and zip around the lake a few times. Its a BEAUTIFUL night!


----------



## DampCharcoal

I'm with the band, where do we set up?  If this a request gig, let me know in advance!


----------



## middie

advance damp... advance


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Dude play FREE BIRD!!!!!!!!!!!!!! *lighting Zippo*


----------



## thier1754

If it turns out to be me (the 3000th poster), I would like an autographed photo of DS in the kitchen cooking something delicious! Preferable with a significant other...We need to find the perfect woman for Sushi!


----------



## middie

-DEADLY SUSHI- said:
			
		

> Dude play FREE BIRD!!!!!!!!!!!!!! *lighting Zippo*


 
heyyyyyyyyyyyyy that was MY request... okay how about simple man then too? please?


----------



## DampCharcoal

*playing Free Bird* Another five chord song, well, maybe seven chords


----------



## thier1754

Damp, are you a musician??


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

I am one! I can play the radio!


----------



## thier1754

Okay, Sushi, here's your first candidate (Miss Illinois 2004).


----------



## middie

ds can i go for a ride too?


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Nope.... she has funny lookin lips. 

I want HER.  Best eyes I have ever seen.     She makes my heart skip a beat. PLUS she has red hair and freckles!


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Sure Middie!!!!! Lets ROLL!!!!!!!!!!   *flooring gas*


----------



## thier1754

Anne of Green Gables??


----------



## middie

more gas ds!!!!!!! pedal to the metal !!!


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Yup...... Megan Follows. *sigh* Anne. I met her once actually. She had a play north of Toronto a few years back. It was the oddest thing. Surreal. And man is she short! lol!   Anyhow she met me for 30 seconds and STILL didnt fall in love with me. Go and figure.


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Im catching up to you Middie!!!!! Grrrrrrrrr *flooring it* *cutting corners TIGHT*


----------



## middie

ds what's wrong with short people ???????


----------



## thier1754

Megan is darling...Two of my boys had big crushes on her.


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

*passing up Middie* Nothing! *yelling out of golf cart* She looks much taller on TV!!!!! *zoooooooooooooom......*


----------



## DampCharcoal

Whoa! How did I miss Miss Illinois?


----------



## middie

-DEADLY SUSHI- said:
			
		

> *passing up Middie* Nothing! *yelling out of golf cart* She looks much taller on TV!!!!! *zoooooooooooooom......*


oh no he did NOT pass me up !!!! pushing gas pedal through floor of golf cart..

seeeeeeeeya ds lol


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

*cart slowing down* Hey.... my battery is dying.   Rats.... I forgot to put it back on the charger.   *rolling slowly over to charger next to pine tree maze*

*watching Middie zip buy kicking up dust*  

Alright.... Im going to bed. My batteries are low on my cart and on me too. *yawn*


----------



## middie

nighty night ds. i'll be going too in a few minutes.


----------



## luvs

looks like i'm all alone, sigh, but i'm going out to eat in a few.(for real)

guess i'll just fix myself a drink and then take one of the golf carts for a spin before the after 2 crowd gets here. 

sip, sip. mmmm. siiippp. aw, to heck with it. gulp, gulp.

~WHEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE~
this golf cart is awesome!


----------



## thier1754

I'm still here, Sushi!  Just going through some family stuff on the phone...Tough times at our house...


----------



## luvs

yawn, yawn, sigh...
stretch!!
'morning, guys.
i'll have a glass of apple juice and some nice hearty bread, toasted, with some butter and jelly. strawberry jelly.
thanks!


----------



## middie

here's your toast and juice luvs. i'll be in the back baking white chocolate chunk macadamia nut cookies if you want some.


----------



## Alix

Ungh. Coffee me please. I am off to a ball practice in a few minutes and I haven't recovered from yesterday yet.


----------



## luvs

thanks, middie.
i love LOVE white chocolate macadamia cookies, but i gave up chocolate in all forms a year and a half ago. sigh. it's a caffeine thing, and even white chocolate must have residual caffeine even though it's said to be caffeine free.


----------



## middie

hmmmm well i guess i could leave the chocolate out of some of the batter and just make you macadamia nut cookies?


----------



## middie

alix here's your coffee... extra strong


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Where IS everyone today? Hmmmmmm..... *shrug* Im going to bed. !st day of the new job tomorrow. Night all!


----------



## middie

been a reeeeeeeeeeeeeeeealy slow day today at the cafe. i scrubbed everything down from the ceiling to the floor. night ds. good luck witht the new job.


----------



## luvs

i hope you like your job, sush! the best to you! 

it IS slow here.


----------



## Bangbang

Can I get a list of those sugars?


----------



## luvs

middie said:
			
		

> hmmmm well i guess i could leave the chocolate out of some of the batter and just make you macadamia nut cookies?


 
why, thank you, sweetpea!


----------



## crewsk

-DEADLY SUSHI- said:
			
		

> I wonder if Crewsk has gotten her 2000 post prize yet. Its been a couple of days since I bought it.
> 
> We are going to have a prize for the person that has the 3000th post too!


 

Nope, not here yet. We didn't even get any mail Saturday which is odd. We always get something even if it is just junk mail. I'll let ya know when it gets here though!


----------



## Alix

Thanks for the coffee middie, I think it is a bit cold now. I am making fresh. I need it after working last night. How about some vanilla macadamia nut coffee to go with those cookies?


----------



## Alix

Wow. Quiet in here. Hellooooo..... ellllooooo ....ellllooo  What an echo!

I am going to head out and do some errands. Back in a bit. I will check in before I head for work tonight.


----------



## jkath

*No wonder the cafe was empty! *
*<<flipping sign to "come on in - we're open!">>*
** 
*Man, this place is *
*Sparkling Clean!!!*
* Middie, you did a great job!*
*Gee, what am I going to do now?*
*<<running up stairs, going into gym>> Bye for a bit!*
** 
*Hey sush, please tell us how your first day on the job went!*


----------



## Heat

Where is everyone? I was wanting a Ham and cheese on rye? And a cup of Tea? If someone dont get here fast, im gonna help myself!


----------



## jkath

*<<jkath bolts out of the gym and runs down the stairs>>*
** 
*Sorry to keep you waiting, heat!*
** 
*One ham & cheese on rye .......coming up!*
** 
*I've just made myself some peppermint tea - would you like a cup?*


----------



## crewsk

I forgot to thank you for getting me out of Victorian England jkath! Thanks!! That place was getting kinda scary!! 

I need a stiff drink, what do we have around here?


----------



## jkath

*Well, the rose liquer may  remind you to much of england, so how about*
*a monkey? (Creme de cacao, splash o' milk and a teensy bit of 99 bananas)*


----------



## jkath

*I'll float some vanilla ice cream in there too, if you'd like*


----------



## PA Baker

jkath said:
			
		

> *I'll float some vanilla ice cream in there too, if you'd like*


 
It's not quite the same drink, but that has made me crave a coke float.  Mind if I make myself one?


----------



## crewsk

A monkey sounds PERFECT!! With ice cream too please! It's hot here & I need to relax a bit before the neighbors kids come banging on my door to play with TC & Savannah.


----------



## Heat

Oh thanks Jkath!! I sure would love a cup!! and chips back there? bbq ones?


----------



## crewsk

I've gotta run & get some clothes washed, again!! Seems like I have more to wash as soon as think it's all done.


----------



## jkath

*I'm doing laundry too, but it's time to take a break and go to the grocery store.*
** 
*Heat, here's a full pot of peppermint for you - it's extra minty!*
*But, as for the chips, I think we all went through them when we ate Fred.*
** 
*How about these? I've made "crisps" from toasting flour tortilla triangles on a semi-oiled skillet. They're quite good, especially with this brie & berry plate -  have some!*


----------



## Heat

Oh kewl!! Thanks JKATH!! Yummy!! They are good!!! mmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## middie

here you go alix... one vanilla macadamia nut coffee and some white chocolate macadamia nut cookies


----------



## thier1754

Hi, girls!  I'm taking a break from answering customer mail and shelving the British stuff.  I'm bringing in some individual ramekins of fresh custard with a dusting of nutmeg.  Takers?


----------



## middie

oh yes their.. me PLEASE. i love custard


----------



## jkath

*ooooooooooooh custard!*
*<<waving hand in the air>>  Here!*
** 
*and do you have any extra that I could fill some eclairs with?*
** 
****oh, man, now I'm jonesin' for doughnuts again! Looks like it's time to go back to Donutman...anyone want any doughnuts?*
​


----------



## middie

jkath i'd love a glazed croissant... or a honey bun


----------



## jkath

*nooooooooo problemo - I'll pick 'em up for ya and put the box on the counter for you.*
** 
*Anyone else?*
*(I may have some fresh strawberry doughnuts - they are amazing!)\*
*uh oh - time to get the boys now - bringin' doughnuts soon*


----------



## middie

thank you jkath.


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

> It's not quite the same drink, but that has made me crave a coke float. Mind if I make myself one?


 HEY! No one got PA Baker anything!!!!    Whats the deal??!!!! PA visits every so often. And we let her down.


----------



## middie

oh my gosh... i missed that post   

pa i'm soooooooo sorry... ds i'm on it !!!


----------



## middie

here's your extra big order for a coke float pa. i'm so sorry. anything else i can do to make it up to  you??


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

I guess shes gone.  


Thanks everyone for the kind wishes for my job. So far, so good.   It could be a bit harder than I thought. But we shall see. The coworkers seem to be very snooty. They all live in the downtown area of Chicago and have loads of money. So they think their sh*t dont stink.


----------



## jkath

*No coke float for you, PA, unless it's decaf!! (wink, wink!)*
** 
*Sushi - how did your first day on the job go?*
** 
**


----------



## jkath

*Sush, just keep being as wonderfully sweet as you are and those snooty freaks will probably turn into nice people *


----------



## middie

my mother had a comment about people like that ds. she'd sit there and say " they think their sh*t don't stink... well i don't even sh*t"... corny i know but that's what she'd say lol.


----------



## jkath

*by the way, Dove has let me know that this pink is a bit much on the eyes so let's see...*
*how's this? nah, too normal...*
*or this? nah, not me...*
*or maybe this one? Ooooh! I like purple.*
** 
*Okay, purple I shall be (thanks Dove)*


----------



## jkath

*people who are rude generally aren't happy with themselves.*
*That's why you're never rude, Sush.*
** 
*Same for you too, Middie *


----------



## middie

much better jkath.


----------



## jkath

*okay...does that mean you didn't care for the pink either?*
** 
*(i'm starting to feel like nobody would tell me if I had something stuck in my teeth...)*


----------



## middie

no the pink wasn't bad... but i like purple much better. it's my favorite color.


----------



## jkath

*okay, I feel better! *
*I love purple too, and of course, the pink,*
*but if I had to choose one color, it would be butter yellow.*
** 
*I hope your found your doughnuts on the couter...*
*I just finished eating an old fashioned and half of a buttermilk bar and 2 cups of coffee.*
** 
*(hope I'm hungry for the caprese chicken and fettucini tonight!)*


----------



## thier1754

Gosh, sorry I didn't get that custard distributed.  I got bogged down doing a new plate rack page. There's still lots left!

Sushi, don't allow anyone to make you feel small.  Lots of companies have these entrenched people who don't want anybody rocking the boat or changing things.  They're probably insecure and suspicious.  Just take it easy at the front end with changing any procedures, etc., and gradually work your way in.  Shine your light and keep your great attitude!


----------



## jkath

thier1754 said:
			
		

> Gosh, sorry I didn't get that custard distributed.


 
*that's okay, I'll take some now though *

*Thier, any more news on your theft? I'm sure hoping the hotels/restaurants will be understanding!*
*They'd better be, or they'll have to deal with me! *

*PS - there's some fromage fort that I made today in the frige. I was thinking we could put it on crackers and have it with wine while we all watch a movie on our big screen.*

*Where's Sushi? Do you suppose he's sleeping in a massage chair again?*

*Middie, what movie do you want to see tonight? I'm thinking maybe the Lost Boys.*


----------



## crewsk

-DEADLY SUSHI- said:
			
		

> I guess shes gone.
> 
> 
> Thanks everyone for the kind wishes for my job. So far, so good.  It could be a bit harder than I thought. But we shall see. The coworkers seem to be very snooty. They all live in the downtown area of Chicago and have loads of money. So they think their sh*t dont stink.


 

I'm glad your first day went good! I am sorry that you are having to deal with snooty people though, I know how much that stinks!! Just read my sig & try to live by it every day. I do & it's helped me a lot. But of course you're one of the kindest people I know!


----------



## crewsk

jkath said:
			
		

> *Middie, what movie do you want to see tonight? I'm thinking maybe the Lost Boys.*


 
Jkath, Savannah will be thrilled with your new purple words! She is a purple girl all the way!

Dang, I won't be here much longer & Lost Boys is one of my favorite movies!!


----------



## thier1754

jkath said:
			
		

> thier1754 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gosh, sorry I didn't get that custard distributed. QUOTE]
> 
> *that's okay, I'll take some now though *
> 
> *Thier, any more news on your theft? I'm sure hoping the hotels/restaurants will be understanding!*
> *They'd better be, or they'll have to deal with me! *
> 
> *PS - there's some fromage fort that I made today in the frige. I was thinking we could put it on crackers and have it with wine while we all watch a movie on our big screen.*
> 
> *Where's Sushi? Do you suppose he's sleeping in a massage chair again?*
> 
> *Middie, what movie do you want to see tonight? I'm thinking maybe the Lost Boys.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here you go, jkath. Extra nutmeg for you. No news on the theft. We've gotten two of our cards sent by the companies. The bank, of course, is charging us extra fees to replace the debit. Boy, do we hate our bank! They just charge for everything. Greedy buzzards. Oops...Did I say that aloud?? (At least I said "buzzards" and not...Well, you know...)
Click to expand...


----------



## jkath

*then Lost Boys will be featured next movie night for you!*
** 
*Maybe we'll see Happy Gilmore tonight*


----------



## jkath

*greeeeeeeeeeeeeeeedy banks!*
*Doesn't that make you just want to walk in there and ask for all of your money, as you'll be switching banks, due to undue fees?*
*Actually, I'd probably do that!*


----------



## thier1754

Middie, did you get your custard? You're so polite and quiet, you sometimes get neglected.  *Thier hands Middie her custard with fresh raspberries on top.*


----------



## crewsk

jkath said:
			
		

> *then Lost Boys will be featured next movie night for you!*
> 
> *Maybe we'll see Happy Gilmore tonight*


 
Thanks jkath!! I want some sort of fried rice & lo mien for that night too.


----------



## thier1754

jkath said:
			
		

> *greeeeeeeeeeeeeeeedy banks!*
> *Doesn't that make you just want to walk in there and ask for all of your money, as you'll be switching banks, due to undue fees?*
> *Actually, I'd probably do that!*


 
YES!!!


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Ahhhhhh... purple!   

Thats better. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




I have been trying to talk to my cable company for the past 2 hours!!!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 They put me on hold and after 40 minutes of waiting they hang up!!!!!!! And Im calling because they charged me $40 instead of the usual $9!!!!!!!     I am so MAD!!!! After I got that resolved I had to call my electric company because I TRIED to pay my bill but they keep getting my account wrong. grrrrrrrrrrr!!!!!!!!


----------



## thier1754

Don't you hate that? I have T-Mobile for my cell phone and signed up for 300 hours plus free weekends, and I don't use the phone that much. The bill keeps coming in over $100. I have to sit down with the statement and see where they're sneaking in extra charges.


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Yup! *eatting cold avacado pizza* I agree! I ALWAYS have had problems with utilities!!   If you add ALL the hours I have spent on the phone correcting their screw-ups It would total more than 24 hours. 

*drinking carrot juice*
*stuffing face*

(loading bay ringer going off)
Gan sum Un gat dat???!!! *munch..... munch*


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Fine I'll get it.............


*Opening crate* Hes HERE!!!!!!  






Its a Tawney Frogmouth!!!!!! This little guy has a BIG mouth.... AND tounge! He enjoys licking people and things.   Cool! *opening cage* Ill let him hang out in the trees in the atrium we have.


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

*putting out quail eggs and water for Tawny* *wiping off Frogmouth saliva* 

It licked me.


----------



## thier1754

What a cute guy!  I love him!!


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Then why dont ya marry him?


----------



## thier1754

Oh, brother...Are you that little guy who sat behind me in music class and poked me in the back with a pencil?  Pesky little boys!!!


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

*putting pencil away*


----------



## thier1754

I THOUGHT so.  Hmph. I WAS going to invite you to my birthday party at the pizza parlor.  Now I'm going to ask Timmy instead.


----------



## thier1754

Timmy shares his lunch with me when my mom sends baloney sandwiches on Wonder bread.  Yesterday he gave me his CUPCAKE. I LIKE Timmy.


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

I see how it is. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*hugging the Frogmouth for comfort* At least Tawny likes me!





*wipping saliva off face*


----------



## thier1754

Okay...I'm sorry...Don't cry.  You can come to the pizza party. But don't push your luck.  I'm still mad about last week when you dipped my pigtail in the inkwell.


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Ok! I'll make the pizzas!   Can Frogmouth come too?!  


Hey anyone see Bang or Wasabi around lately?!  

Well, Im going upstairs to the small bedroom. Im pooped.


And today I ALSO found out that we can build underground!   They will allow only 1 floor down though because of the soil. Wonder what we could build.  Well good night all!!!


----------



## thier1754

'Night, Sushi!  I vote for a music, construction and arts room down there.  Grand piano, lots of instruments, an area for art supplies, paint, charcoal, fine papers, canvases and easels, clay for sculpting and a potter's wheel, sewing machines with lots of gorgeous fabrics and manequins to check out the patterns, an area for building stuff with lots of wood and fancy tools, welding supplies and metal, car parts and exotic cars to work on, and...???


----------



## middie

jkath i did find my donuts thank you so much. they were yummy. the lost boys??? you got it, one of my all time favorite movies!!! say tomorrow night about 9? lol


----------



## jkath

*<<jkath runs in from the jacuzzi>>*
*all right! Who licked me?!*
** 
*Hey! Where'd everybody go? The movie's on...but noooooooooooobody's here!*
*Oh well, looks like Sushi left some avopizza in the frige. I'm sure he won't mind if I finish it up for him. *munch*munch*munch* *
 
*Happy to Bob Barker: "I'd like to punch that guy in the face right 
now but I can't because I'd get in trouble if I do that. 
I bet you get a lot of that on The Price is Right."*
 
*<<giggle giggle>> I love that Adam Sandler!*


----------



## thier1754

Hi, jkath...I'm here, but I'm in and out practicing.  When my back gets too tired, I check dc to see what's happening.  Then I go practice some more!  Pooped. How's the working out going?


----------



## crewsk

thier1754 said:
			
		

> 'Night, Sushi! I vote for a music, construction and arts room down there. Grand piano, lots of instruments, an area for art supplies, paint, charcoal, fine papers, canvases and easels, clay for sculpting and a potter's wheel, sewing machines with lots of gorgeous fabrics and manequins to check out the patterns, an area for building stuff with lots of wood and fancy tools, welding supplies and metal, car parts and exotic cars to work on, and...???


 
That's a great idea as long as there's a flute down there for me to play!


----------



## middie

*running through the cafe doors*

BEEP BEEP outta my way people starving girl coming through !!! can i have some stuffed french toast pleaaaaaaaaase ??


----------



## PA Baker

Coming up middie!  What sort of fruit topping would you like on that?  I have some wonderful fresh strawberries in the fridge--does that sound good?


----------



## Alix

Sounds good to me PA, I'd love some. I am bringing in a pile of banana chocolate chip bread. I had a pile of dying bananas to use up. Is there any coffee yet? I need some. Working nights SUCKS, I have to get up to see my kids and then I am bagged all day.


----------



## Alix

*Pouring another cup* Hmmm, sure is quiet in here today. I think I will go in the back and prep some chicken enchiladas for later. If anyone needs me hit the bell. *Puts out lovely little pewter bell on coffee counter*


----------



## thier1754

crewsk said:
			
		

> That's a great idea as long as there's a flute down there for me to play!


 
Crewsk, we'll have a Tom Lacy flute for you: 14K gold body and head. Sterling keywork and trim. French pointed cuparms.


----------



## jkath

thier1754 said:
			
		

> Hi, jkath...How's the working out going?


*Going well, thanks for asking. It is so nice to have biceps!*
** 
*<<**ring ring** ........**ring ring**>>*
*alix! Banana Bread, please!!!*
** 
*and where's that coffee?*


----------



## jkath

*Lovely flute! And, I'll need a piano - but I prefer an upright, if that's okay*


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Im at work.  Just checking in. Gotta go.


----------



## Alix

*Hustling out, wiping hands on apron* Hey jkath, hows it going? Want some fresh coffee too? Its nothing fancy, just french roast, but it goes GREAT with the nana bread. Here you go.


----------



## thier1754

Have a great day, Sushi!  Shine your light!


----------



## jkath

*oh yum, Alix! Perfectamundo!*
*This banana bread is spectacular. I especially like how you made it into slices and made butter sandwiches out of 'em.*
** 
***pssst - hey sushi! Have a great day at work!****
** 
** 
**


----------



## thier1754

jkath said:
			
		

> *Lovely flute! And, I'll need a piano - but I prefer an upright, if that's okay*


 
The piano I plan to bring in for you is a Ritmuller: "*The Ritmüller 51-inch Professional Full Upright Piano is our finest Ritmüller upright piano, shown here in ebony *
[font=Arial,Helvetica][size=-1]This professional produces the tone comparable to a 5' 6" grand piano."[/size][/font]


----------



## jkath

*ooooooooooh - looks lovely, thier! I'll take it!*
** 
*ummm, can I have a bench too?*
** 
*Well, ladies, it's time for my nail appt - I'll see ya later!*


----------



## thier1754

No, jkath, you have to stand and boogie while playing


----------



## Alix

jkathy lee lewis! I LIKE it. Hey thier, I have to duck out for a bit too. Can you look after the cafe for a while? I will be back in an hour or so.


----------



## middie

PA Baker said:
			
		

> Coming up middie! What sort of fruit topping would you like on that? I have some wonderful fresh strawberries in the fridge--does that sound good?


 
strawberries sound great !!! only... the stuffed french toast is all gone now   i was so hungry i couldn't wait lol


----------



## thier1754

Sorry...I was gone for a while.  I'll run the cafe for a bit.


----------



## crewsk

thier1754 said:
			
		

> Crewsk, we'll have a Tom Lacy flute for you: 14K gold body and head. Sterling keywork and trim. French pointed cuparms.


 
Oh WOW! It's open holed too!! I must admit it looks much better than mine. If I couls ever afford a new one, that's the one I'd want. Thanks their!!


----------



## thier1754

You're welcome! I have a huge bank account just for furnishing/supplying this room.  Of course, others may want to do something else with the basement...


----------



## Heat

*Hey Thier,*

Yes, Atomic Jed and I and PolishedTopaz were thinking of making the basement into a Night club! Fot 70's-Now!! Good ole Rock n' Roll' , no Rap!! We know of some fantastic Bands. What yall think?????


----------



## mudbug

I will never catch up on the doings at the Cafe.


----------



## jkath

Heat said:
			
		

> Yes, Atomic Jed and I and PolishedTopaz were thinking of making the basement into a Night club! Fot 70's-Now!! Good ole Rock n' Roll' , no Rap!! We know of some fantastic Bands. What yall think?????


 
*works for me! (can we at least have an 80's night each week?)*

*I'm back from the gym and boy am I hungry!*
*Are the chicken enchiladas ready yet? I've made another vat of Guacamole, and I've got bushels of tortilla chips to go around.*

*Can somebody make the salad?*

*Oh! Almost forgot:*
*here's the desert tray I made for the cafe:*
























*hey! how'd he get in here? Better watch out*
*or Tawny Owl will getcha!*


----------



## thier1754

I hate to make salad, but I'll be a taster for the dessert tray (you never can tell, you know...)


----------



## Heat

*Ofcourse JKATH!!*

We all can get together and decide all that! But, i love  the eighties too! Oh yeah!  . "We''ll be Dancin' the Night Away"!! Who Else loves this music? And, who loves to dance to it?  Jkath can i have a piece of that Chocolate cake? Is it sweetened with Splenda?  I'm Diabetic. So i have to watch the sugar. Rock On!!


----------



## jkath

*Enjoy the desserts, girls!*
*(and each one is made with your choice of sweeteners!)*
** 
*Thanks for being the official dessert tester, Thier - I was afraid nobody would agree to having that job*
** 
*Here's a quick mandarin/spinach/bleu cheese/strawberry/pecan salad. It's all I could make, since I need to go.*
** 
*Take care - and save some sugar for Sushi when he's done with his day and needs to forget about the weirdos at work!*


----------



## thier1754

*Thier is busy tasting the desserts as a favor to all...* I live to serve!


----------



## Bangbang

I got a new project....going to build a wine cellar in the Cafe basement.


----------



## Heat

*Yeah Bang!*

Is that gonna be for the New Club we are building? Rock & Roll Bands, From our Classic Backgrounds. Hahahaha. Heat<<<<<is not too Classic (in age) that is! Hahahah Only in Music!!


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Hard day. Im going to the pine forest maze to relax and recharge.


----------



## jkath

* enjoy the maze, sush - *
*care for some cocoa with the little marshmallows?*
* *
*Bang, I love the idea of the wine cellar!*


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

No thanks Jkath. I had a lot of diet Coke.


----------



## jkath

* okay, then how 'bout one of Ronjohn's special reserve beers?*
*I hit a 6pack behind the avocado tree - it's in a cooler marked "biohazard". That way nobody would bother it.*


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

LOL! I found it!   Making me sleepy........


----------



## jkath

*'night sush. Happy dreams.*


----------



## middie

Heat said:
			
		

> We all can get together and decide all that! But, i love the eighties too! Oh yeah!  . "We''ll be Dancin' the Night Away"!! Who Else loves this music? And, who loves to dance to it? Jkath can i have a piece of that Chocolate cake? Is it sweetened with Splenda? I'm Diabetic. So i have to watch the sugar. Rock On!!


 
oooh me i do !!!! i'm still stuck in the 80's lol


----------



## jkath

*Hey Middie *
*Wanna watch the lost boys?*


----------



## middie

yep sure do jkath... but i have to get up early  ... can you watch it for me?? lol


----------



## jkath

*Well, Crewsk isn't here anyway, so there's always another day!*
** 
*Okay, then, looks like my Favorite favorite tonight, *
*The Wedding Singer - *
** 
*<<music begins."you spin me round, round, baby right round like a record, baby...">>*


----------



## Bangbang

Ok....withi a week we will have this. How do ya like it?


----------



## jkath

*HEY GUYS! I just found out the Wedding Singer is going Broadway!!!*

http://www.cbc.ca/story/arts/national/2005/04/15/Arts/sandlermusical050415.html


----------



## Bangbang

Thats cool.......hey.....can I get a 32 ounce Guiness Stout?


----------



## jkath

*Bang! That wine cellar is gorgeous!!!*
** 
*I can't wait for the finished product!*
** 
*Please stock some berringer white zin and some sutter home moscatto for me  - they're a couple of the only wines I'm not allergic to!*
** 
*By the way, here's a triple grilled cheese with extra bacon for ya.*


----------



## jkath

*guiness stout to go with the sandwich - coming up *


----------



## Bangbang

Great grilled cheese.............woweeeeeeeeee! Thankyou sweetie.


----------



## jkath

*you are welcome!*
** 
*I can't see the floor in the picture - is it tile or wood?*


----------



## middie

i think wood would look better imo


----------



## crewsk

I'm getting ready to slide some blackberry pies in the oven. They should be ready to eat by the time the lunch crowd rolls in.

Bang, I love the wine cellar! I agree with middie, I think wood floors would look best too.


----------



## middie

oh yum... love blackberries. need any help crewsk?


----------



## crewsk

Nah, I got it middie, thanks! There are 4 blackberry pies on the counter & vanilla ice cream in the freezer if anyone wants some.


----------



## PA Baker

crewsk said:
			
		

> Nah, I got it middie, thanks! There are 4 blackberry pies on the counter & vanilla ice cream in the freezer if anyone wants some.


 
Yum!!!!  That sounds SO good.  I know what I'm having for lunch!


----------



## middie

helping myself to pie ala mode... anyone else?


----------



## PA Baker

Middie you can cut me another hunk if you want.  I've already had one but it's SO good!   Do you think the purple stains around my mouth is going to give it away?


----------



## crewsk

Glad y'all like it! I acctually do have one fresh out of the oven here right now. It's my first ever double crust pie & it looks pretty good!!


----------



## middie

pa here's your pie... nah the stains won't give it away at all lmao. great pie crewsk thank you !


----------



## thier1754

PA Baker said:
			
		

> Middie you can cut me another hunk if you want. I've already had one but it's SO good!  Do you think the purple stains around my mouth is going to give it away?


 
No, PA, no one will ever know.  However, you have to eat healthy food now. *Thier hands PA a smoothie with yogurt, wheat germ, melon and citrus chunks and berries whirled in it.* Bottoms up!


----------



## PA Baker

thier1754 said:
			
		

> No, PA, no one will ever know. However, you have to eat healthy food now. *Thier hands PA a smoothie with yogurt, wheat germ, melon and citrus chunks and berries whirled in it.* Bottoms up!


 
I know, thier, I'm trying!  Some days it's easier than others.  The pie has fruit in it and the ice cream is a good source of calcium, though!   Thanks for the smoothie--it's delicious and perfect for such a warm day!


----------



## crewsk

That's my kind of thinkin' PA! I ate a pint of chocolate chip cookie dough ice cream every day when I was pregnant with TC.


----------



## thier1754

You were craving calcium, Crewsk, which is normal because you were making little bones in there! I dreamed about having a baby last night...Probably because PA's having one!  You never stop thinking about those new mommy days, even when your kids are all grown up.  It's such an intense but special time.


----------



## PA Baker

I've been making myself a big icecream cone with strawberry frozen yogurt every day.  It's one of the few things thta sounds good to me.  That and oatmeal (no, not together!).  Just don't talk about veggies around me yet  .  It's ironic because normally I go nuts for veggies and salad.


----------



## Bangbang

Its black marble. Wood floors are a pain in the butt.


----------



## middie

marble's good too !!!!


----------



## jkath

*black marble sounds nice- *
** 
*Hey, Crewsk, is there any pie left? I'd love a slice, warmed with vanilla ice cream on it!*
** 
*and PA - when I was pregnant with boy #1, I ate creamed chip beef over toast 5 days a week for 3 months! (Bang, don't you have a good recipe for that on the other site?)*
** 
*During that pregnancy I also drank (brace yourselves ladies) 8 glasses of whole milk per day. I couldn't keep away from it. When I went to the OB/GYN, and his nurse had weighed me, he looked me right in the eye and said, "Ma'am, you are fat. This weight is not from the baby, it's from your inability to stay away from whole milk. I am insisting that you start drinking non-fat as of today" (to which I replied "have you TASTED that stuff? It's awful!") "Ma'am, have you ever tried powdered? It's worse. You'll do fine with skim"*
** 
*I did gain 40 pounds with each boy, but thankfully was able to take it off within 3 months each time. (may have been sooner, had it not been for the c-sections)*


----------



## thier1754

Great story, jkath!


----------



## jkath

*this is why it's good this is a message board and not a phone line - I talk too much at times, and I'm afraid nobody would get a word in edgewise!*
*(someday when we're slow I'll tell you guys how I got on Wheel of Fortune)*


----------



## thier1754

You are a delight and a great addition to the board...Chat away!


----------



## GB

jkath said:
			
		

> *this is why it's good this is a message board and not a phone line - I talk too much at times, and I'm afraid nobody would get a word in edgewise!*
> *(someday when we're slow I'll tell you guys how I got on Wheel of Fortune)*


Don't wait till we are slow. I would love to hear that story!


----------



## middie

me too gb... jkath so you're chatty. we wouldn't have you any other way. we love you just as you are.


----------



## jkath

*Thanks, Thier! *
*and GB!*
** 
*you guys sure know how to make a girl feel welcomed!*
*okay, here goes:*
** 
*I saw a listing in the LA times for "best friends week" on the Wheel. So, like any normal person, I called my most intelligent friend. She'd also been my roommate until I was married. I convinced her that it would enhance her acting skills (she was into theater), and away went the application.*
*One thing that was asked on the app was "what is something unique about you?"*
*I couldn't think of anything, so intelligent friend reminds me I was married after only knowing the guy 14 days. "oh yeah", I said, "I'd forgotten about that"...*
** 
*so, we were approved and went to the auditions. It was like a convention for those people that other people like to people-watch. My favorite set of "friends" was a young (I'd say 25) hairdresser and his friend, an 86 year old woman with a walker. There were also folks that scared me ("they'd better put me on that *&@! show or I'll kick the $#^&* out of them!), and folks who were more monatoned than Ben Stein.*
** 
*so, here comes the naturally caffeinated jkath and itelli-friend. Yes! we can clap! and we can say our answers really really loud! and we can clap some more! (do you know they teach you how to clap? Apparently  I graduated from the Wheel school of Clapping.*
** 
*So we go on the show. Talk about intimidating! There's no such things as a "do-over", unless you're Pat. (who by the way was quite nice) or Vanna (who had made home made gooseberry pies for the whole cast and crew and was also very nice).*
** 
*So, Pat, with his cuecard in hand that tells him what to say, says "so, I hear you had a whirlwind relationship?" and somehow as I was explaining how I was now married and wasn't living with her (the intellifriend) anymore, it sounded as though I was "with" her first! Pat laughed pretty loud. Pat, the man who shares my polish heritage was laughing at a fellow pole. *
** 
*They aired that episode on Thanksgiving that year. For about 3 years I was stopped by barely-even-know-you acquaintences with "OMG! you were on wheel! you made pat laugh!"*
** 
*yep, that's me.*


----------



## middie

jkath... i wish i had seen the show cause it sounded like you two had alot of fun.


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

COOL!!!!!!!!!!!!    Our buddy was on Wheel of Fortune! Did ya win anything?


----------



## jkath

*we did! However, we were not the winners...and we didn't come in second either... *
** 
*But, after taxes (they took out something like 39% immediately from those who'd won cash) we did come in second.*
*We each got a $500 espresso maker (which I donated to an auction for our local MOPS group), 12 ($75 each! )artisan designed espresso cups with saucers (the ugliest things anyone's ever seen, thus they were a hit on ebay), a really comfy la-z boy recliner (I got both, since her house was decorated in victorian...hey I'm selling 'em now - any takers?) and then some little things, oh, and I let her have the years' supplies of centrum and the like *


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

If they come with Jkath then I'll buy em!  

Bang thats AWSOME!!!!! Exactly what we need! Great idea!!!!

Everyone!!!* Listen up!* We have a party of 40 coming in in 2 hours.   The Polish / Mexican Turtle Catchers forum are celebrating their catch of a giant snapper!!!! We have to prepare the dinning room!!! *getting apron*


----------



## jkath

*rushing around with new purple apron on...*
*quick! *
*Let's start with bbqing tri tips (grabbing spatula)*


----------



## jkath

*(unless of course, the snapper is giant enough to feed 40)*
** 
*I'm just thinking of those that love to fish/catch but hate to eat it!*


----------



## jkath

*<<going into salsa garden, picking jalepenos, onions, tomatoes and cilantro>>*
** 
*<<Going up the ladder under the avocado tree.*
*Balancing bushel basket on hip, picking avos>>*
** 
*How many should I pick, Sush?*
** 
*<<finding even more of Ronjohn's special beer>>*
*ya want one of these too?*
** 
**


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

no no..... they are keeping it as a pet! *putting potatos in automatic smasher* *rushing over to refrig* What are we going to make???!!!  Arrrrghhhh!


----------



## jkath

*okay, then - let's go with a Santa Maria Tri Tip dinner, french bread loaves with butter and pico di gallo, mashed potatoes with roasted garlic and ronjohn's beer*


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

ok! *taking out cilantro, lime and garlic*  Its just US!!??? Whos going to serve and fix the tables????????


----------



## jkath

*dessert, dessert, dessert....what to make.............*
** 
*rum soaked banana bread pudding with warm vanilla sauce?*
*creme brulee?*
*triple chocolate overload?*
*mud pie?*
*Baked Alaska?*


----------



## jkath

*fixing up tables as we speak, SIR!*


----------



## jkath

*<<oh man! We're outta butter!*
*I'd better go get some - write down whatever else we need and I'll be back later!>>*


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

I'll make deep fried ice cream!!!!


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Arrrrrrrrrrrrrr!!!!! *turning off oven* *grinding pepper* *dicing onions, cilantro, tomatos, avacado and jalapeno peppers* 

*deep frying ice cream* OUCH!!!!   *squeezing limes* Jkath??!!!! Anyone???


----------



## jkath

*I'm back! Here's the butter, sush.*
** 
*The deep fried ice cream looks great! and it's a great mexican addition to our southern california cusine.*
** 
*<<THUNK>> Here's a big platter of avo slices, mixed with navel orange segments.*
** 
*Hey~ we should make mojitos!*
*(running to the freezer for the chilled mojito and ice)*


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

And what about the POLISH people??!!!


  Here they COME!!!!!!!


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

*Turning on Salsa record of Bobby Vinton* *Hanging picture of John Paul II*


----------



## Raine

For Kitchenelf


----------



## jkath

*well, hey, we're both polish, aren't we?*
** 
*how about rayt's pierogi casserole - lots of fats and carbs (my fav)*
**


----------



## jkath

* they're heeeeeeeeeeere!*


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Ok ok...... sounds good! *serving vodka and beer* Bringing out pierogies and pico de guilo...........


----------



## jkath

* hanging up flag.......whoops! white on the top....hanging up flag..........*


----------



## crewsk

jkath said:
			
		

> *Hey, Crewsk, is there any pie left? I'd love a slice, warmed with vanilla ice cream on it!*


 
If you still want some, there's one hidden in the back of the cooler!!


----------



## jkath

*.......Polish pastries coming right up!*










*thanks for the pie, crewsk! (eating while nobody is looking)*​


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Crewsk!!! HELP US!


----------



## thier1754

-DEADLY SUSHI- said:
			
		

> *Turning on Salsa record of Bobby Vinton* *Hanging picture of John Paul II*


 
You crack me up, Sushi!!


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

They dont like the vodka!   Any idea??? Is the Tri Tip dinner ready??? At least they are dancing.


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *-DEADLY SUSHI-*
> _*Turning on Salsa record of Bobby Vinton* *Hanging picture of John Paul II*_
> 
> 
> 
> You crack me up, Sushi!!


 
At least SOMEONE got it!   


Hey the Polish guys are in the jacuzzi singing!


----------



## crewsk

-DEADLY SUSHI- said:
			
		

> Crewsk!!! HELP US!


 
What do ya want me to do?


----------



## jkath

*Tri tips are ready!!!*
**


----------



## jkath

*How about getting out the potatoes, Crewsk?*
** 
*(side note: did you know you could download bobby vinton ringtones? scary: your pocket sings "Melody of love") **shudder***


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Yeah.... just keep everyone happy Crewsk. And watchout..... they are pinching butts!!!


----------



## jkath

*I thought that's what italians do................*


----------



## crewsk

I can do that jkath!

Now I'm gonna have to explain that bruise to my hubby!!


----------



## crewsk

jkath said:
			
		

> *I thought that's what italians do................*


 

Oh, so Sushi is just trying to blame it on the other guys!! I see how it is!


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

*Frogmouth swooping down* (LICK!) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			







GARRRRR!!!!! He got me! *wipping off saliva*

Serve the main course! I'll get the guys that went into the jacuzzi and serve them there.


----------



## jkath

*nah, I saw those guys...sush's right about ....... HEY! CUT THAT OUT, SUSHI!*


----------



## jkath

*time for french bread & butter w/gaillo*


----------



## crewsk

Sushi, don't say anything with the word frog in it right now. I'm a little sad, we just set a tree frog loose that I caught Monday. He was so cute & sweet!! I'm gonna miss that little guy.


----------



## jkath

*pierogis are boiling, and I think I've got the cabbage ready.*
** 
*Crewsk, can you pull the dessert trays out of the subzero?*
*(oh yeah, sush, I bought a subzero last night and had it brought in when you were at work this morning)*


----------



## Heat

*Hey, im back.*

Gosh, looks like yall need some help. I'll waitress for you. I heard them Polish guys tip well. Hehehehe. Getting on Purple Apron. Hey Jkath. Tables look very nice. Flowers are beautiful.


----------



## crewsk

Sure thing jkath, desserts comming up!


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Sorry Crewsk. Now go help out Jkath! I'll start doing the dishes! *getting bussing cart*


----------



## jkath

*Hey there, Heat!*
** 
*Join the fun! But be careful of the polish guys in the tub!*


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Thanks Heat! I made an extra 5 deep fried ice creams for us after we are done!


----------



## crewsk

OK jkath, desserts out. What else do you need me to do?


----------



## jkath

*mffgh....(smack)... mmmphf.......... those were for AFTER?*


----------



## jkath

*How are you at making rabbit stew? or blood sausage?*
*(not that I'd eat it, but I know the jacuzzi guy keeps pinching me and asking about it)*


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

> *mffgh....(smack)... mmmphf.......... those were for AFTER?*


   Oh GREAT Jkath! 

They are on the dance floor doing the Chicken Dance http://www.whydidthechickencrosstheroad.com/the-chicken-dance.htm around a sombrero.


----------



## crewsk

I've never made either one sorry! I'll give the rabbit stew a shot though if someone else will clean the rabbits.


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Nawwwww forget about that Crewsk.... the guy is drunk. Lets just slean up the mess. They look like they are done eatting and want to dance. 

http://www.kiddyhouse.com/Farm/Chicken/Chickensong.html


----------



## jkath

*how about we feed 'em these polish pastries, and we eat all of the rest of the fried ice cream?*


----------



## crewsk

OK, good, I don't think I could cook a rabbit anyway! That guy from the jacuzzi just asked me to dance but he looks a little creepy to me.


----------



## crewsk

jkath said:
			
		

> *how about we feed 'em these polish pastries, and we eat all of the rest of the fried ice cream?*


 
That sounds like a great plan to me jakth!


----------



## jkath

*let's all chicken dance.*
** 
*duh-duh duh-duh duh-duh duh...cheep cheep cheep cheep*


----------



## jkath

*oh man! the jacuzzi guy's coming this way!*
*(hiding in the broom closet) see ya later guys!*


----------



## crewsk

I'm gone too guys! Hubby just got home!


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

I am ALONE?????!!! Jkath???? Crewsk???? Heat????? Thier???? PA Baker????


----------



## Heat

*I'm here!!!!*

You better keep the Jacuzzi guy away from me tho!! he does look creepy! They left us with the mess to clean. oh my!! and is there  any more fried icecream or did jkath eat all of em'?


----------



## middie

i'm here !! i'll start cleaning the kitchen.


----------



## Heat

Oh Wow!! thanks Middie! I thought DS and that Jacuzzi guy was the only ones left!! Hey we have 2999 members as of right now!!  We are waiting to see whos gonna be the 3000.th one!! Yay!!!  Ok helping Ds bus tables.


----------



## middie

hey let me know when that weird jacuzzi guy is gone cause i want to get in when i'm done cleaning.

*dishes in washer, scrubbing counters and appliances. mopping floor*


----------



## jkath

***peeking out of the closet***
** 
*<<jkath sees jacuzzi guy dancing into the kitchen>>*
*!yikes!*
** 
** 
***ducking back in***


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

*announcing over the sound system* Thank you for sharring your celebration with the Discuss Cooking Cafe! We are honored to have you and we hope you had a great time! We will be closing in 5 minutes. If you have had too much to drink please call a cab! Thanks again, be safe and see you all soon!


*walking to back of kitchen into utility closet and shutting down all lights in lounge and dinning room*


----------



## middie

*running into closet with jkath*


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Get out of our kitchen! *getting out Tazer gun* (ZAAAAAAP!!!!!)

  I'll get his friends to take him home.... you guys can come out now! 

*locking all doors*


----------



## Raine

Looking for something to eat!


----------



## middie

*peeking out of closet*... i think it's safe jkath... rainee you're cleaning all that up now lol


----------



## Heat

Gosh thanks DS, Whew! finally!! Good idea DS!! Sweeping the floor. Lets turn on some Music so we can dance while we are working ok? Whats your preference?


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Rainee We have deep fried ice cream and some BBQ TRi Tips!   Help yourself! And then help us clean up please! I'll do the linin and laundry.


----------



## jkath

***peeking out of the closet***
*hey, Middie, I just saw you leave the closet, so who's that breathing down my neck?*


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

I could go for some Garth Brooks, Heat. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Thanks!


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

*Jkath thats Frogmouth!*


----------



## middie

jkath said:
			
		

> ***peeking out of the closet***
> *hey, Middie, I just saw you leave the closet, so who's that breathing down my neck?*


 
ummmm... dunno jkath


----------



## jkath

* are you SURE?*


----------



## Heat

*Alrighty then!*

Garth it is.............. Friends in Low Places is starting!! Sang it Garth Baby!!


----------



## jkath




----------



## middie

*where the whiskey drowns and the beer chases my blues away... and i'm a-okay*


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Yes Im sure. *going over to Jkath* (LICK!!) GARRRRR!!! It got me again.    It licked me and flew up into the trees in the atrium again.


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Are we almost cleaned up guys??!!!   Thanks for your help Jkath, Middie and Heat!!!!!


----------



## jkath

*hmm. funny how we never see you and tawny in the same place at the same time, Sush...*
*kinda like bruce wayne and batman.......*


----------



## middie

well i was done cleaning then rainee came in hungry.  

see you guys in the jacuzzi !!!


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Yeah sure...... Frogmouth is a foot tall and Im 5' 10". Explain that! *singing along with Garth*


----------



## jkath

* you're a great dancer, sushi!*
** 
*Denny Terrio, watch out!*


----------



## Heat

*Im done here Sushi!*

Man we sound good together Middie! Maybe we can have a Karaoke night in the new club ? What yall think? Middie and i will sing a Duet!! lmao . And, your very welcome Sushi! I made like $100, bucks in tips.  Dang.


----------



## middie

you're welcome ds... now you guys get out here the waters goooooooooooooorgeous !!!!


----------



## jkath

*





jacuzzi time~!~*


----------



## jkath

*oh dear, time to get out already!*
*<grabbing purple towel..>>*
*see you guys soon*


----------



## middie

bye jkath. have a good night


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Im too pooped for the jacuzzi tonight ladies. Im going to the 2nd floor and use our small bedroom. 

Do you think we should build more small bedrooms underground? The wine cellar will probably just take up the size of the attrium. We should have plenty of room left.


----------



## Heat

*Bye jkath night!*

Yeah!! We are gonna have to get ready for the Celebration of the 3000th member. I've already made the Giant cake.


----------



## middie

ds i vote for yes. bed time for me too. night guys


----------



## jkath

*I'm only popping in for a sec - but I like the idea too, so long as there's soundproofing - I think Bang is building some sort of music hall in there too.*
** 

*night all!*


----------



## Heat

Nighty Night me too! im off here in a bit


----------



## thier1754

Hi, troops...I've been troubleshooting my computer.  Found a fix online, but my keyboard didn't work for a couple of hours. Whew!


----------



## Bangbang

Ok........I am real bored.....I have decided to dig out 20,000 square feet under the Cafe for a Music Hall and a Theater. This will be real cool.......don't ya think?


----------



## Bangbang

This will double as a bomb shelter.


----------



## thier1754

Sounds good, Bang.  I'll invite my musician friends to come and play! My son Joe will tech the theater for you.


----------



## Bangbang

Real cool...I know nothin about that stuff. However I am booking George Thorogood and the Destroyers for June 1-5.


----------



## thier1754

How 'bout some light classical/romantic/Celtic? We have violin, twelve string guitar, folk guitar, piano, upright bass and harp.  Oboe if you need her and some Celtic drum...


----------



## luvs

jkath said:
			
		

> * you're a great dancer, sushi!*
> 
> *Denny Terrio, watch out!*


 
gasp! sush is MY boyfriend. if he forgives me. luv me again, sush?


----------



## ronjohn55

What a week!

   If anyone needs me, I'll be in the basement   draining the wine cellar....  

John

PS - The word for the week is stress. Now let's use it in a sentance: Stress is the feeling caused in the body by laws preventing you from beating the  out of somebody who really deserves it.


----------



## PA Baker

Poor John!  Let me know when you need a refill!  

I have a batch of abj's strawberry bread in the oven and it smells just wonderful!  It should be ready in about 5 minutes of anyone would like to try a slice.


----------



## middie

i'd love to try a piece... with some cream cheese please


----------



## Alix

Poor ronjohn! I completely relate. 

Hi all. I am back and feeling much better. Coffee anyone? I made cinnamon buns again. Nice and gooey!


----------



## middie

aix there' coffee in the back. i'd love one of the buns too i'm STARVING. sure hope jkath doesn't mind if i borrow her gym for a couple hours working all this off lol.


----------



## thier1754

Sorry, ronjohn. I understand that feeling, too.  It's good we're civilized, or there would be a string of broken bodies we'd be leaving behind!

Cinnamon roll here, too, please.  Warm with butter?  Thanks! I brought in a big chilled fruit salad for everyone and a yogurt fruit smoothie for PA.


----------



## Alix

Cinnamon buns all around! Thanks for the coffee middie.


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Music Hall? But we already have the lounge with the huge stage. Im up for the theater though!   When is the wine center going to be completed?


----------



## crewsk

I think I'm gonna join John in the wine cellar. My MIL is driving me nuts today!!


----------



## thier1754

crewsk said:
			
		

> I think I'm gonna join John in the wine cellar. My MIL is driving me nuts today!!


 
I'll join both of you...My DH is driving me nuts!


----------



## jkath

*Ronjohn, what can we do to make your week better? Just name it and it's yours. Here's a thought for that person who's on your nerves...*





** 
*Hey! this theater thing sounds marvelous - can we please book some Shakespeare?
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*
** 
*I'd also like the philharmonic to come as well and do a night of Tchaikovsky and Vivaldi, if that's not asking too much.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*
** 
** 
*May I have a cinnamon roll please? I just got back from the gym and I am so ravenous! Middie, did you enjoy your workout? I noticed you huffing and puffing up there*
**


----------



## Bangbang

It will be done in a week. I am ordering wine now. Does anyone have a a request?


----------



## Bangbang

-DEADLY SUSHI- said:
			
		

> Music Hall? But we already have the lounge with the huge stage. Im up for the theater though!  When is the wine center going to be completed?


 
My buddy had a restaurant and dance club in the same building. He had Blues playing upstairs in the lounge/restaurant and a DJ downstairs. It was real nice.


----------



## jkath

*Bang, that place must've been hoppin!*
** 
*Since you got George Thorogood to commit, can you bring in Brian Setzer for a rockabilly/swing night?*
** 
*as for my own wine orders:*
*Moscatto - most are pretty yummy*
*Berringer white zin*
*Edna Valley Vineyards Orange Muscat*
*Late harvest white reislings are good too*
** 
*for the red conniseurs, Robert Mondavi 2002 Cabernet Sauvingon is quite nice*
** 
*thanks Bang.*


----------



## middie

*Middie, did you enjoy your workout? I noticed you huffing and puffing up there*

jkath i think i over did it. had to crawl down the stairs backwards lol. and i drank about 3 gallons of water... i hate water... aw man now i have to go potty 
*doing the " i gotta go " dance*


----------



## jkath

*hurry up, Middie! *


----------



## Bangbang

I got Brain Setzer for memorial weekend.


----------



## jkath

*<<sweeping floors, washing windows, cleaning off oven surface, loading dishwasher, handwashing irish linens, ironing irish linens, cursing at irish linens, wiping down counters>> Whew!*
**


----------



## jkath

Bangbang said:
			
		

> I got Brain Setzer for memorial weekend.


 
*Whoo hoo, Bang!*


----------



## jkath

*we ARE gonna rock this town*


----------



## Bangbang

I ordered a few bottles of this.

http://www.wine.com/wineshop/product_detail.asp?PProduct_ID=YNG170126_2000&Nu=p_family_name


----------



## jkath

*Looks lovely, Bang!*
*Now you need to get a case of that, plus about 35 more varieties for starters.*
*oh, and I'd like you to order me an extra case of this one:*


----------



## Bangbang

I ordered this one for you.


----------



## jkath

*thank you, but I'm allergic to reds - you would love it with a good steak, though!*
**


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

I hope we could think of something REALLY unique for the underground area. You know.... something we could enjoy every day but also something amazing that you might see at disneyland. Im not talking rollercoasters or a ride.... just a VERY unique place. Like a large room that feels like we are in a dense tropical location that doubles as a sauna. Or maybe a simulated venice with a fake river with real water.... where we could have food and drinks lowered down a small elevator. Im just thinking here.... any other suggestions?


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Rohjohn...... Im sorry you are having a bad week.   I understand 110%!!!

I will be your waiter if Im around when you are here. You could drive the golf carts around the lake and I can serve ya your beer.


----------



## Dove

*Hi every one,*
*Just thought I'd come by for a few minutes..getting ready to go out in the RV next Wed-Sunday. It is the Northern California Good Sam Clubs Ralley. The theme this year is the Roaring 20's. I covered a black head band with black pipe cleaners and went to Michaels and found a spray of pretty black feathers with beads mixed in ..attacthed it to the head band and then it will go around Doves harness..she will prance around on stage at the dog show..not a real show..just a fun event.*


----------



## crewsk

That sounds like so much fun Marge!! I can just see cute little Dove prancing around up there!


----------



## middie

*whew* FINALLY done going potty  lmao. ds i vote for venice !!!


----------



## crewsk

If we do Vince, can we have a gondola(sp?) too?


----------



## middie

gondolas are a MUST if we do the venice theme.


----------



## crewsk

Ohhh...& a little man in a red & white striped shirt, black pants, & flat hat pushing it around!!


----------



## middie

gondoliers ? i think that's what they're called


----------



## crewsk

I dunno! I'm just a little blonde Southern girl that's never left the US.


----------



## middie

me either crewsk... unless you count the canadian side of the falls lol


----------



## crewsk

I can't even try to count that!


Well, I'm off to bed. See y'all tomorrow! Oh, BTW, there's a plate of peanut butter cookies on the counter if anyone wants some! They're still warm!


----------



## middie

great crewsk i love pb cookies. have a good night


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

No one even OFFERED Dove anything to eat!!!!!  She hasent come around much. Where is the hospitality!?!


----------



## middie

i'm sorry ds... when i got out of the bathroom she was gone


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Oh well. She knows we love her. SOOOOOOOOOO anyone make dessert?!   i could really go for something with chocolate!


----------



## middie

well creswk made peanut butter cookies but i can whip up chocolate mousse or something.


----------



## kitchenelf

Helloooooooooooo everyone!!!!!  I just made my Slice of Sin - just the chocolate you want sushi - here's a big ol' slice just for you.  Well, it's off to bed I guess - I had to drop by since I was in the neighborhood.  Venice?  Sound wonderful to me.  I also love the Tropical Rain Forest/steam room/sauna/nude beach (oh, I carried that too far on my first trip here!  sorry)  I love the tropics but isn't the downstairs big enough for 3 or 4 different sections?  

Love what you've done to the place sushi!!!!


----------



## middie

slice of sin sounds even better, will have to hold off until tomorrow though. i already overdid it with the strawberry bread and cinnamon roll today. *sigh*

*hiding a piece of cake until tommorow*


----------



## middie

well i think i'm going to crawl to the room upstairs and catch some zzzz's. night everyone.


----------



## jkath

*"O theees eees the night,*
*eees a beau--------teeful night,*
*and they call it*
*Bella Notte..........."*













_*(this is the venetian hotel in las vegas- and the waterway is above the casino, so I'm thinking it will work at our cafe too.)*_


----------



## jkath

*off to wash the dishes - somebody ate all the chocolate sin too! grrrrrrrrrr!*
** 
*oh well, at least there's leftover cinnamon..HEY! who ate the cinnamon rolls?*
** 
*Fine. I'll have coffee then, since I just made a pot and...WHO drank the coffee?*
** 
*grrrrrrrrr*


----------



## jkath

*I was thinking of your rainforest idea, sush, but I'm thinking Jungle Cruise, Disneyland. It's nice, but, it's too much like the gondolas. Let's go for a non-water ride - you know, the dark kind where your little buggy of sorts takes you  through a maze of really cool stuff. *


----------



## middie

*cracks open an eye* and yells down to jkath... it wasn't me !

i like the maze idea too. *nodding back off to sleep*


----------



## kitchenelf

I'm making a pot of nice Costa Rican coffee - got some fresh cream here and some natural, unbleached sugar - ......
........
........
........
........
........
........

mmmmmmmmmmm that first sip is sooooo good!!!!!!!!!  Can I pour a cup for anyone?  jkath - are you saying that a rain forest and Venice are too much alike?  I gotta cup of coffee for you...  

And who did eat all the Slice of Sin?  Musta been a real chocoholic!!!


----------



## crewsk

I'd like a cup please elf. I'm gonna have to drink & run though. I need to go check out a job prospect. Anyone here ever work at a produce stand?


----------



## Bangbang

crewsk said:
			
		

> If we do Vince, can we have a gondola(sp?) too?


 
I am workin on it....how is this so far?


----------



## Charlotte

crewsk said:
			
		

> I need to go check out a job prospect. Anyone here ever work at a produce stand?


 

No, but one of my girlfriends owned one for years... 

Are you building one?


----------



## crewsk

I wish Charlotte!! There is one that just opened about a mile or so from my house & the man who owns it is looking for some help. I thought about going & seeing what exactly he's looking for. I need something to do to make a little $ & get me out of the house. Mainly just get me out of the house. The only problem I'm going to run into is having someone to keep the kids.


----------



## crewsk

Bangbang said:
			
		

> I am workin on it....how is this so far?


 
It's beautiful but kinda spooky too. I love it!!


----------



## Alix

Is there any of that Costa Rican coffee left? I need some bad! *Alix trembles her way to the counter* I was up too late and then up too early dang it. I made lemon filled, and raspberry filled jambusters though, anyone want one? I'm doing raspberry when I get my coffee. OK...I'll start now. *wiping powdered sugar off her face, and shirt* AAAACHHHOOOO!


----------



## crewsk

Here's your coffee Alix! What are jambusters?


----------



## kitchenelf

Here ya go Alix - made just the way you like (I love Costa Rican coffee - anyone going?  I need a couple pounds of it).

Here - use this paper towel to get powdered sugar off your eyelids!!  And next time don't throw it so hard at your face


----------



## Alix

LOL! OOPS! You know how it is when you dive right into those babies! Sugar everywhere. *Sluuuuuurp* Oh my gosh! That is the best coffee ever, thanks guys. 

Crewsk, jambusters are what we call jam filled doughnuts. They are so full of jam they bust when you bite em.


----------



## crewsk

Thanks Alix, that's what I was thinking. May I have a lemon filled one please? I'm craving lemons for some reason today.


----------



## Alix

Here you go crewsk, and an extra big paper towel too. They're messy. I like to tell myself that I am getting my Vitamin C this way. LOL


----------



## Raine

Hey, where did I post that carrot avatar for Elf?


----------



## jkath

***I think that was 2 pages ago - I'll try to find it for you, Rainee*


----------



## crewsk

Here it is Rainee! It's on page 285.http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/showthread.php?t=8603&page=285&pp=10


Mmmmm......thanks Alix!!


----------



## jkath

http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/showpost.php?p=108438&postcount=2849


----------



## jkath

*jinx, Crewsk!*


----------



## jkath

*so, how about some of that coffee I've been hearing about, ladies?*


----------



## jkath

*or maybe a cinnamon roll, since I didn't get one yesterday....*


----------



## jkath

*shoot, at this point I would take a glass of water*


----------



## Alix

*Pouring coffee* Would a jambuster do? Raspberry or lemon? I found this piece of cake behind the sugar canister...looks a bit like Elf's Slice of Sin...want that?


----------



## jkath

*what's a jambuster, Alix?*

** 
*(oh, and i wouldn't eat that cake...it looks like a slice of sin, but I'm not sure if it's not a deterrent for Tawny. check inside and see if Sushi put a mouse in there)*


----------



## jkath

*<<tying on apron>>*
*So, what are we going to make for today's lunch crowd?*
*I'm kinda in the mood to roast some turkeys, or maybe do a whole italian theme, after thinking about Sushi's venetian ideas.*


----------



## crewsk

How about some sort of shrimp? Maybe some linguini with alfredo, shrimp, & asparagus?


----------



## jkath

*okay, but we need some meat in there too, for those of us who only go for the land animals....*
** 
*How about chicken scampi over angelhair (I've got a great rec for that - I should post it today), Chicken Parmesan with  fettucine, beef tortelloni with a bechamel/mushroom sauce and your shrimp asparagus linguini?*


----------



## crewsk

That sounds wonderful! Tirimisu for dessert?


----------



## Raine

Thanks, I just didn't go back far enough.  Man this thread moves fast!


----------



## jkath

*Yep, Rainee, it really does!*
** 
*Crewsk, tiramisu is the perfect choice - let's put a lot of rum in it - afterall, it IS friday!*
*woo hoo!*
** 
*BTW, I put my chicken scampi recipe in the chicken forum. It's one of my freezer recipes that you make a ton, and then have 3 or 4 "no-prep-work, no-clean-up" kind of dinners later on. *


----------



## Alix

Jam filled doughnuts jkath. *Cutting open cake...YEEEEEEEEEK! * OK, that is just GROSS! 

I think we should do a Mediterranean theme. Greek and Italian. I put a couple of goats on the BBQ spit last night. Mmmmmmm.


----------



## jkath

** 
*(Can't say I ever tried goat!)*
*So, a jambuster is a jelly doughnut? Cool word. I'll tell my son - he's a freak for jellies.*
** 
*I'll take a lemon, please.*
** 
*I guess I should have warned you that the "Tawny Treat" was also a couple of days old.*
** 
** 
** 
**


----------



## crewsk

jkath said:
			
		

> *Crewsk, tiramisu is the perfect choice - let's put a lot of rum in it - afterall, it IS friday!*
> *woo hoo!** *


 
Sounds like a plan to me!! I'm gonna need lots of rum to make it through Sunday. We're going up to my BIL's church near the South Carolina/North Carolina border & lets just say they think I'm a bad influence on their daughter. 


*



I guess I should have warned you that the "Tawny Treat" was also a couple of days old.

Click to expand...

 *
Oh now that's just nasty!!


----------



## jkath

*Enjoy your sunday, Crewsk - we're taking out the MIL for a birthday supper. I think she wants japanese. I like the food, but it's one of those that they cook at your table, and your clothes and hair end up smelling like food! <<spraying fabreeze all over self>>*


----------



## Alix

I am off to shower. Back soon. *AAAAAAACHOO* I left you some more jambusters on the counter. Ciao!


----------



## jkath

*oooooooooh! thanks Alix!*
** 
*I'm off too - must complete my MIL's gift today. Besides the other gifts, I always make her a calendar (May-April) with photos of the grandkids, clip art, & family birthdays. I've only got 2 months to go and then it's off to get it bound tomorrow.*
** 
*See ya in a bit (I may stop in for a lunch break later)*
**


----------



## Russell

Got any eyedrops? lmao...actually I could really use espresso right now...

I have such bad allergies


----------



## jkath

*okay, I said I'm leaving...and really, this time I am....*
** 
*here's your espresso, and a blueberry scone. But, with all that, here's some allergy meds, kleenex, some vick's vaporub, eyedrops and a humidifier..and some tea with lemon.*
** 
*Go outside just before the pinetree maze and soak in the jacuzzi for a bit. It's nice and sunny outside, but the wind isn't blowing, so you should be fine.*
** 
*okay. <throwing apron on the counter, pouring a "to-to" cup of coffee and grabbing another jambuster>*
** 
*Bye all!*


----------



## Alix

OK, I will be here off and on for the next couple of hours. I will try not to be too slow with orders. 

The BBQ pit out back is smelling delish! Did someone make up the tzatziki yet? I put a bunch of cucumbers here somewhere...


----------



## Russell

I'm clocking in...anyone need help?


----------



## jkath

*Hey goldfish - could you start the chicken parmesan?*
*Oh, and I made the pasta for the tortellonis - could you make the beef filling and stuff 'em? *
*one more thing, feel free to crank up the sound system that sushi installed. It rocks!*
*Before I go, lemme put on some classic Van Halen.......aaaaaaaaah!*


----------



## Russell

*puts chicken in the oven*
Chicken in the oven
I'll start with that filling now.

'
*turns of Van Halen, puts on some Jet* I hate Van Halen!


----------



## jkath

*I said classic, not new. I know you weren't even born when they were around, but please let an old lady rock.*
** 
** 
*Okay, hows this:*
*(turns on the Cure)*


----------



## Russell

I do know about Van Halen my oplder bro and my dad listen to them...I haven't heard the Cure...*listens* sounds nice...I think I might download a couple of there songs


----------



## jkath

*<<smiling>> you'll dig the cure.*
*(okay, now I do feel old...your dad listens...oh wait, that's right - I have a 12-year old son!)*


----------



## jkath

*how's the tortellonis going? *
*I'm starting the cream sauce - have you seen the mushrooms?*


----------



## Russell

The tortellinis are done *points the the counter*
As for the mushrooms I haven't seen tyem anywhere

*Takes the chicken out of the oven, adds the mozerella cheese to the top, and puts it back in for 5 more minutes*


----------



## Alix

Um...THESE mushrooms? Ooops! I was making salad. Can we share?


----------



## jkath

*The chicken smells great! Have you finished the marinara?*
**
** 
*SWOOP!*

*<<Tawny Frogmouth dives down and grabs basket of mushrooms from Alix's hand>>*
** 
*well, it looks like nobody's having mushrooms now!*


----------



## Russell

Woops....forgot about the marinara...good thing I always keep a tupperware of my grandma's marinara sauce in my backpack...
*runs to go get it*

I hope this will be enough


----------



## jkath

*perfecto!*
** 
*Alix, how's the goat bbq?*
*Did you find the hummus I made?*
** 
*Whew! Just finished making the rest of the fettucine and bechamel.*
** 
*Crewsk was making tiramisu - I wonder if she finished it...*
*<<checking frige>>*
** 
*aaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhh~ YUMMMMMMMM!!!*
*I can't wait to taste it!!!*
** 
*<<putting on OMD...dancing around in pink heels>>*


----------



## Russell

Enough of your music! god...I think we can slve this problem by eliminating the stereo
*takes a baseball bat and starts smashing the stereo into millions of pieces*


----------



## jkath

*you do realize that was sushi's stereo, right?*
** 
*no more smashing, unless you're making the garlic potatoes.*
** 
*Now, the lunch crowd should be here in a few minutes, so let's get the salad done - *
*<<slicing romas, buffalo mozzerella & chopping fresh basil from the herb garden. Drizzling with italian dressing>>*


----------



## Bangbang

Brought my cousin  Beauxbeaux from New Orleans here to teach us how to make cajun and creole food. Makin  a couple gallons of crawfish etouffee right now.


----------



## Alix

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHH! Miguzi! That is just plain cruel! 

Jkath, didn't Sushi tell you about the in house speaker system? Mwa ha ha ha ha! *Alix sneaks away to secret location, soon Judas Priest starts rocking the house...Living after midnight...*


----------



## jkath

*Rockin' till the dawn...........*


----------



## Alix

Oh and the goat is nearly done. I need some tzatziki though, and I can't find the bushel of cucumbers we brought in last week. And who ate all the YOGURT!!!


----------



## jkath

*that's why I like the term "older and wiser"....heh heh heh*
** 
*Aaaah! the rush is here! Who are these people? Where did they come from?*


----------



## Alix

Loving til the morning...


----------



## jkath

*betcha Bang took the yogurt. Don't know why, just a feeling.*
**


----------



## jkath

*I'm gone, I'm gone*


----------



## Alix

*Head stuck deep in fridge* I FOUND IT!!*Humming breaking the law, breaking the law*


----------



## jkath

*Iron Maiden's Flight of Icarus is coming up,*
*followed by Bob Marley's We're jammin'..........*
** 
*Hey, we're cool all over the place.*


----------



## Russell

I felt bad, so I used my life's savings to buy a new stereo.


----------



## Alix

Gllllaaahhhh!!! I thought owls were nocturnal!! Get off the goat! GET OFF!! *waving broom at Tawny*


----------



## jkath

*

**Here's where all those people came from!*
*Apparently there's a tour bus on it's way to Vegas, and they heard we had good eats.*​


----------



## jkath

*Tawny has been conditioned to be a daylight bird. It was one of the perks that made Sushi order him.*
** 
*AAAAAAAAAAHHHH! Get out of my hair <<swatting at bird>> Go away!!!!*
** 
*Do you want to have the same demise as the Blue emu?*


----------



## Alix

Did anyone finish those poker tables? I can serve the beer and munchies if someone else can deal. Hmmmm, we might be able to make enough to hire some cute bouncers.


----------



## Alix

Stupid owl! *bringing in the roasted goat...beeeeep beeeeep*


----------



## jkath

*I'm all over that one, Alix...*
** 
*erm...I meant I'd take over..um..I,,um..not all over them..<<geez>>*


----------



## jkath

*putting on Cure's "hot hot hot"*


----------



## Alix

Heh heh heh! I like the way you think. I am just going to run out for some munchies and a movie. I think I need one of these boys to chauffeur for me. Heh heh. Seriously, be back in a few.


----------



## crewsk

I'm just checking in! We're having a a bout of pretty bad storms right now & need to go sit in the wine cellar until it's over. They didn't let the kids out of school until after 3 due to a tornado warning, so I went in & got TC. The wind was blowing so hard that I could feel the body of my car lifting up!! 

Glad the tiramisu was good jkath!!


----------



## jkath

*haven't had the tiramisu yet, just looked at it real close.*
** 
*Well, the lunch crowd tourbus finally left, after taking about a hundred pictures. *
*Glad things are back to normal. I think I'll join you in the wine cellar, Crewsk.*
** 
*It sure looks nice down here - looks like Bang's almost finished!*
** 
*EEEK! Was that a mouse?*


----------



## Bangbang

Just made some beignets. (ben yay)......who wants some with a coffee?


----------



## jkath

*Perfect! (actually I can hear my coffee pot brewing as we speak!)*
*I'll take nine. I'm really hungry.*


----------



## PA Baker

crewsk said:
			
		

> I'm just checking in! We're having a a bout of pretty bad storms right now & need to go sit in the wine cellar until it's over. They didn't let the kids out of school until after 3 due to a tornado warning, so I went in & got TC. The wind was blowing so hard that I could feel the body of my car lifting up!!
> 
> Glad the tiramisu was good jkath!!


 
OMG that must have been scary!  Glad you're all OK.  We're supposed to get some nasty storms later tonight.


----------



## jkath

*Crewsk, I'm sorry not to have asked the same - what a dope I am!*
** 
*Hope you are all alright!*
** 
*Be careful too, PA*


----------



## PA Baker

Thanks jkath!  I'm grabbing a plate of bang's beignets and staying put!


----------



## jkath

*yep, they look so good!*
** 
*I have no idea how he finds time to cook for us while he's finishing up the cellar (especially while we're all hiding from the storm down here in his way!)*
** 
*<<Putting on def leppard for Crewsk>>That'll take her through the storm!*
** 
*How ya feeling, PA?*


----------



## kitchenelf

crewsk - we're getting your weather - it's ugly outside - turning off computer.  

I'm going into the basement of the cafe - if anyone wants to throw me something sweet it may calm my nerves - may not - but it will be good anyway!! lol


----------



## jkath

*Hey! It just started raining big giant drops - kinda like Vegas rain....*


----------



## jkath

*<<tying on apron, checking on 30 lb. BBQ pork in the roaster, looking for chiles to add to it for pulled pork sandwiches...*
*Kneading dough again for sandwich rolls....*
*I figured this sounded good for a cold night such as this.*
*I think we need soup too. Any suggestions?*


----------



## Bangbang

kitchenelf said:
			
		

> crewsk - we're getting your weather - it's ugly outside - turning off computer.
> 
> I'm going into the basement of the cafe - if anyone wants to throw me something sweet it may calm my nerves - may not - but it will be good anyway!! lol


 
Tossin ya some beignets.


----------



## jkath

*Bang, can I have a few more? *
**


----------



## Bangbang

Here is a dozen and a gallon of coffee till the storm passes. I just saw a twister touch down in the lake...real cool


----------



## jkath

*awesome!*
*Thanks for the beingnets - I was beginning to think the twister had gotten you.*
** 
*<<glug glug>> boy did I need that coffee *


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Hi guys! Its the WEEKEND!!!!    WOOOO HOOO!!!!!  (LICK!!!) Dam it! 







Hey Tawny made a nest up there!   I better get him some food!  *laying out eggs and water*

Hi Elf! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Well..... no one has any other ideas besides the 2 I had for building underground? Hey...... its COLD out there!!! I wonder how the alligators are doing. And what about the garden too?  

Wow! theres quite a spread!!!   *stuffing face* Im going into the lounge to eat. *turning on Louie Prima* This place is spotless!!   The inspector is coming over tomorrow too. Well Im going to have my dinner.


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Anyone think Tawny looks like Jack Nickolsen?


----------



## jkath

*I see it!*


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Yup.... Jack is related..... HAS to be!!!!!!


----------



## jkath

*BTW, sush, I just finished fixing the big stereo. Miguzigoldfish smashed it when I played some classic Van Halen earlier. HA! it's in working condition again.*
*<<putting on "Jamie's Crying">>*


----------



## middie

Alix said:
			
		

> *Pouring coffee* Would a jambuster do? Raspberry or lemon? I found this piece of cake behind the sugar canister...looks a bit like Elf's Slice of Sin...want that?


heyyyyyyyyyy that's MY piece of cake what did you do with it ???? i was hiding it so i could have a piece lol. guess i have to find a btter hiding spot


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

I noticed that.   What the HECK was she thinking?!  It looks like she replaced it though Jkath. But its NO excuse to smash our stuff!   Im banning her from using the gym AND the garden! Grrrrrrrrrrrr...........


----------



## jkath

*Middie, the cake had a mouse in it..a rather....old...mouse*
** 
*so if that's what you were hiding, we need to talk....*
** 
** 
*You may want to check the fridge and see if your good piece is there.*
** 
*oh, and sush, goldfish's name is Russell, so I'm thinkin he's a he.*


----------



## jkath

*and he did cook up a darn good chicken parmesan, and he stuffed all the little tortelonis.*


----------



## middie

ewwwwww a mouse ??? in my cake ??? nope don't want it now lol.


----------



## jkath

*it was a Tawny treat.*
*He gulped it down!*
*well, that and Alix' mushroom basket, and the mouse I found in Bang's wine cellar, and the antennae topper off my car.....*


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

It was a stressful week. Im going to the massage chair. I think im going to order a heat blanket that also can turn cold too so we can use it year-round. It would be nice to use with the massage chairs.   Wonder when Bang is going to finish the small movie theater and wine cellar.


----------



## jkath

*enjoy your rest Sushi - *
*Can you believe it? You've made it through your first week!*
*Hooray for you!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*


----------



## middie

other than being stressful, how are you liking the job so far ds?


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

NICE OUTFIT Jkath!!! 

Its ok.... not a dream job. And now I got an offer from another company. So Im just wondering whaaaaaaa *yawn* to do.


----------



## jkath

*Well thank you! *


----------



## jkath

*In case anyone is interested, I posted a photo of my doggie in the member photos.*


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

*whipping up some california rolls with cilantro and a touch of hot peppers* I ate about 4 rolls. I have 3 left over. If you guys want some eat them now! Has to be fresh ya know. I also Imported some saki. This stuff is GREAT!   The taste is so good you dont have to warm it up, unlike the cheap stuff. BUT... if you enjoy it warm I can take care of that.


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Everyone wonders where the Cafe is. I will FINALLY tell everyone where we are located!  
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.

We are located on the USA / Canadian border. We are located in a town called............. Avonlea!!!!!


----------



## SierraCook

Thanks, DS for the California Rolls they are great!! *Taking a sip of the saki* You just made my evening!!  Do you have any pickled ginger?


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Of COURSE I do!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!   Please dig in! Make sure you use the chop sticks though! Makes it taste better!


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

> *In case anyone is interested, I posted a photo of my doggie in the member photos.*


 I cant find it.


----------



## SierraCook

I love using chopsticks.  I am not that good at them, but practices makes perfect. I made a bowl of miso soup if anyone would like some.


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

I also have made avacado rolls. And a salmon, chive roll with mayo/wasabi sauce! There are 3 avacado rolls and 3 of the salmon/chive rolls. I also imported homemade brewed soy sauce. Not salty.... but very tasty!


----------



## SierraCook

-DEADLY SUSHI- said:
			
		

> I cant find it.


 
DS, Look here  

http://www.discusscooking.com/gallery/showimage.php?i=92&c=3


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Thanks Sierra!  I love looking at pictures!


----------



## jkath

* Hey, sush - are avocado rolls the sushi rolls without seafood? If so, throw 'em my way, with lots of ginger, please, and I wouldn't mind a little saki too (I like it warm).*
** 
**


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

No seafood with the avacado sushi rolls. Sushi is a word for the rice only...... not whats inside. So if you eat sushi rice with just avacado inside you ARE eating sushi. ENJOY!!!!   And please try the custom soy sauce brew. I paid top dollar for it. There is no salty taste. It should all melt in your mouth. Suttle flavors combine with textures. Im full so Im going into the lounge to dance to Louie Prima.


----------



## jkath

*this stuff is wonderful!*
*and how and where did you get this soy sauce? I must have more! (I do have salt allergies, you know) *
*and, more sake please. much much more.*
** 
*can I ask a stupid question?*
*Who is Louie Prima?*


----------



## jkath

*I found him! This stuff is fantastic - *
*perfect for dancing (if I could jive well enough) or for sitting in an old leather chair next to a fire during a storm.*

http://www.masinter.net/JLM/classics/


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

if you have the QuickTime plugin go here: http://www.shadowboxstudio.com/prima.htm 
Its not him in the video.... BUT its his music. Also if you remember a Gap comercial a few years ago, it has his best song. I forgot the name..... something Wail. Its swing BA-beee!


----------



## jkath

*Apparently this new computer doesn't have quick time (neither did the old one), but the link I posted had an entire song  - *
*"52nd Street"*
*I love old stuff like that - *
*I think I was born in the wrong era!*
**


----------



## jkath

*<sweeping up>>*
*All is quiet - I guess everyone had somewhere to go tonight! Oh well, it will give me a good start for tomorrow's breakfast crowd. I think I'll make vanilla blintz filling tonight, and slice up all the strawberries and canteloupe as well. *
*I'll get right on the overnight blueberry maple french toast casserole too, while I'm at it.*
*g'night!*


----------



## middie

aww jkath your dog looks like my old dog shadow did. now i have another lab (yellow) who's alot bigger. okay he's fat lol 108 pounds of lap baby


----------



## crewsk

Whew! I'm glad it's sunny today!!! That storm really freaked me out! There was a tornado that touched down somewhere in our county but I'm not sure where yet. Some reports said it was in the town where TC goes to school & others say it was in the town my parents live in about 10 miles away. I do know that both places lost lots of big trees. 

I'm going out to pick limbs up out of the yard. I'll see y'all later!


----------



## jkath

middie said:
			
		

> aww jkath your dog looks like my old dog shadow did. now i have another lab (yellow) who's alot bigger. okay he's fat lol 108 pounds of lap baby


*108! Whoa!Katie's only 38!*
*Nobody know what breeds she has in her, so we call her a Heinz 57 *
** 
*I see you guys baked up the french toast casserole and finished with the blintzes. Got any left? I just got back from the gym and I'm starved!*
** 
*<<Turning on stereo>> any requests?*
__


----------



## jkath

*Crewsk, I'm glad you guys didn't get anything worse than limbs in the yard - I can't imagine such a forceful wind taking out big trees in your county! Whew! Glad you're safe!*


----------



## jkath

*I wonder if the cafe will be so slow today - maybe everyone's home watching the NFL draft today. Well, since there's nobody around, I think I'll go soak in the jacuzzi *
*<<tossing apron on the counter, grabbing a big towel from the linen closet, heading outside>>*
*<<door slams>>*
*<<door re-opens, Tawny is placed inside, in his birdie cage, door slams again>>*
*<<jkath is heard mumbling something about the bird going after the avocados>>*


----------



## middie

jkath katie looks to me like she's a lab mix... can't figure out with what though. i'll figure it out eventually.


----------



## jkath

*we know she has pointer in her (as she points at absolutely everything), greyhound or whippet (cut really high on the underside) and Border Collie (coloring, agility and instinctive herding) but no lab - wrong body type (skinny minnie) and wrong head shape. All I know is that when I adopet her at the shelter (at 12 months) I begged them not to spay her, as I wanted more dogs. There's some rule that you cannot adopt a pet without having the surgery, so I obliged. 2 hours later, I was in the pet emergency room with her, where she was herniating from sutures that had been pulled too tightly. (Idiots!) This is the dog that understands words (so much so, that we spell words around her often), she won't leave the curb, even if there's a cat taunting her 5 feet away, and she never does anything wrong.  Where do I get a kid like that?*


----------



## Alix

Does she read your mind too? Our retriever does that. It was pretty funny today, she knew it was bath day and she was trying to hide under the coffee table. Silly pup.


----------



## jkath

*strangely, she does seem to know way too much. Fortunately she doesn't mind bath day. *
** 
*<<tying apron back on>>well, I'm going to go out back and pick the avocados, herbs and roses for tonight. Can someone keep an eye out for the UPS guy? I got an email message on the cafe's computer that Sushi's next delivery will be later this afternoon.*
** 
*(wonder what he got THIS time?!)*


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

*Ok.... now that I fixed my computer....... I have contacted a design team to create our jungle room! It will double as a sauna. Anyhew, they are telling me its possible to put in lights that shine through the trees that emulate real sunlight! And they are putting in a sound system that SOUNDS like you are in the jungle to further make you feel youre in the jungle. And lastly a wind machine to simulate a breeze and a water pipes running in the ceiling so that you can make it RAIN!   The BAD part is this will cost about 10 million dollars.  *

*We could construct the Venice thing instead. It also mimics the environment. Wind.... sunshine.... a flowing river.... the sound. No rain though!   Dont know if it will LOOK real though because the horizon has to be painted on the walls. The space we have is about 1500 square feet. *

*OK..... please tell me which one you want. *


----------



## Russell

Sorry I haven't been at work today...Any orders that need cooked?


----------



## jkath

*I love the idea of both, Sush. I'd still say venice, as the rain would be nice in the jungle, but wouldn't we feel like we were at the Rainforest Cafe? *
*I think if we hired an artist directly from Italy, we could have the walls and ceiling painted well.*
** 
*Here's another thought - Could we do a large, 16 seater boat that takes us from room to room, and from the music hall to the restaurant, to the ground level entrance, say, like the Pirates of the Carribean?*


----------



## jkath

*Goldfish! Just who I was looking for  - *
*can you whip me up some triple chocolate pudding? I need chocolate!*


----------



## Russell

Will do...


----------



## Russell

'DING' *Slams hand down on little bell thingy*

Puddin' is ready.


----------



## jkath

*Thanks sweetie! AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHH! *
** 
*C H O C O L A T E ! ! ! ! ! *


----------



## Russell

-hint- -hint-
Tips are welcome you know... ;-)


----------



## jkath

*<<Bell above front door jingles>>*
** 
*<<in comes the UPS delivery guy>>*
*ooh! nice shorts!*
** 
"hey, where do you want me to put this?"


*Sushi! Your package is here!*


----------



## jkath

*Goldfish, here's a tip: don't smash Sushi's stereo.*
*oh, and here's a cannoli for you, and five bucks, only cause you're so quick to give me chocolate.*


----------



## Russell

Thanks!!! I love cannoli


----------



## jkath

*Putting movie on big giant screen "Double Indemnity" with Fred MacMurry and Barbara Stanwyck*


----------



## jkath

*<<pouring coffee>> sitting down on the comfy leather chair*


----------



## Russell

this place needs something new...jkath...what do you think about renovating?


----------



## jkath

*you're kidding, right? This place gets more work done than Disneyland! However....I have noticed that we don't have any outdoor seating, in the front of the cafe, that is. The back is as outdoor as you can get, what with the jacuzzi and pine tree maze and the lake is quite nice, when the alligators aren't hungry.*
*Upstairs, just past my gym is Jon and Su's place, where they do massage and facials and even fix my nails when I break one. *
*The back room is fine too. But, we don't have a front outdoor area! *
*I can't believe we never thought to expand that way - we do have 2400 square feet to work with.*
*What can you come up with?*
*Remember, Sushi has the last say, as he's the keeper of the keys, so to speak.*
*And, any work that comes in must be performed by Bangbang's...uh..."friends"...*


----------



## Russell

I think outdoor front seating would be great!


----------



## jkath

*I'm thinking I would love a large mission-style fountain - I mean large enough to house some turtles who could sun themselves on rocks in the afternoon, and waterlillies floating on the surface. Maybe even a few small koi. *
*We'd need some of those tall outdoor heaters too, so our guests wouldn't complain in the winter. I'd like to see comfy chairs - maybe wroght iron, but with nice thick chair pads.*
*And, an abundance of plants. Ivy growing up the wall, pots of fuschias, begonias and impatiens for color, and ...hey! could we have Bang's guys install an outdoor fireplace on an outside wall? I'd like cobblestone for the floor, and little white lights strung all over, so at night it would sparkle. Maybe even some luminarias hung from the trees (oh yeah, we'd need to have a couple of huge trees put in for ample shade.*
*I wish sushi was here to okay these things.*
*Oh, and Goldfish, remember, money is no object - Bang won millions in the lottery.*


----------



## Russell

who is goldfish? Check out my new name


----------



## Russell

Oh yeah, I like tyour ideas.


----------



## Russell

I guess I'll the Home Depot and the landscaper.


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Seating in the front would be great......... BUT the Cafe is butted up against the driveway. No room to improve there guys. We have to have room to park ya know.  

Im going to make some earl grey and mix up a nice salad with lime dressing. If you want some help yourself!


----------



## middie

i'd love some earl grey.. the weather is so s****y here today


----------



## luvs

i'm just gonna fix myself some warm milk. i'm having trouble sleeping. yawn.


----------



## jkath

-DEADLY SUSHI- said:
			
		

> Seating in the front would be great......... BUT the Cafe is butted up against the driveway. No room to improve there guys. We have to have room to park ya know.


* hhmmffph....let Bang dig underneath, but I can't dream of an outdoor area. When I checked yesterday afternoon, the parking was on the east side, and since we are facing North, there would be some room. I even figured in the plants with the correct sun exposure. Please walk outside again and look for sure? Please?*
** 
*<<brewing up the coffee, hearing the rain coming down...putting the pastries on platters, mixing up the fresh berries for pancakes....>>*


----------



## crewsk

I'm grabbing a bottle of Jack & going to the jacuzzi. It's cold here & I spent the day with my MIL, plus a 2 hour drive with her in the back seat of my car!!     This is how I have felt all day!!!


----------



## DampCharcoal

Enjoy yourself, Crewsk, you deserve it!!!


----------



## crewsk

Thanks Damp! We went to my BIL's church this morning & my MIL didn't bother to inform us that it's & jeans & t-shirt type place so the 4 of us were way over dressed. 

I'm off to relax with hubby for a little bit. See y'all tomorrow!


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Poor Crewsk.   Enjoy the jack. Here is some cola to go with it. And here is a pillow so you can put your head back in comfort in the jacuzzi. Want me to get something for you?


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

> this place needs something new...jkath...what do you think about renovating?




  We just built it!!   First you destroy my radio with a bat and NOW you say we should RENOVATE!!???   GARRRRRRRRRRRR!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jkath

-DEADLY SUSHI- said:
			
		

> We just built it!!  First you destroy my radio with a bat and NOW you say we should RENOVATE!!???  GARRRRRRRRRRRR!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 
*Sush, he's 13. He's always lived in a microwave-style world. My guess is that he hasn't kept up with all of your additions.*
** 

*didja notice I stood up for you on the stereo thing?*

*...and then you nixed my outdoor seating




*


----------



## jkath

*Crewsk, save me a place in the jacuzzi - I'm needing a drink too - how about a nice pale hefeweisen?*
*<<grabbing towel, heading out to the back area>>*


----------



## luvs

i'll take a drink, too. something strong.


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

I did notice Jkath. Thanks.   But why do you want to build anything in the front of the Cafe? Its a small parking lot for our customers.


----------



## Bangbang

No problemo.......Bambam just purchased 90,000 square yards for us to build a parking lot across the street from the cafe....I have contacted some Carnival People so we can have a carnival memorial day. What do ya all think of that!? I submitted a request for a permit today.


----------



## jkath

*Bang, you always have the right answers!*
*(and the best connections)*
** 
*<<down on knees, giving the sad kitty eyes>>please, please, please Sushi?*


----------



## jkath

*coming back into the cafe, grabbing another pint of B.J.'s Brewery harvest hefeweizen and heading back to the jacuzzi. *
*........aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh...............*


----------



## jkath

*Whoa~ must've fallen asleep in the jacuzzi!*
*<<drying off, throwing towel into the linen basket>>*
** 
*<<tying on apron, perkin' the coffee, chopping onions, ham and bell pepper for the omelettes, making banana bread and strawberry muffins>>*
*lots to do this morning - wonder where everyone else is!*
** 
*Such a beautiful morning - looks like rain (my favorite!)*
** 
*Hey, anyone know where Sushi keeps the 25 pound bags of flour?*


----------



## crewsk

I'm here for a little bit. I'll throw some linens & stuff in the washer. Last time I saw the flour it was in the store room next to the sugar jkath.

I'm slicing a beef roast for open faced sandwiches with gravy for the lunch crowd.


----------



## jkath

*found the flour - finally made the muffins and banana bread - any takers? It's still warm....*
*Roast beef sounds so good - *
*how about I make some caramelized onions for that too?*
*(and some horseradish sauce!)*
** 
*Did Sushi ever tell you what was in that box that the UPS guy delivered a couple of days ago?*

**


----------



## jkath

*I've got a craving for avocado egg rolls - I'll whip a ton of those up too.*
*(I'll make a batch of chipotle extra spicy and a mild batch too)*


----------



## crewsk

Yep, I can do some caramilized onions too. I'd like a muffin please. 

No, he didn't tell me what was in it.


----------



## jkath

*Here's your muffin - extra strawberries too - I put some unsweetened whipped cream on your plate too - *


----------



## crewsk

Ohhh....thanks!! I needed that! It's 1PM here & I'm still not awake. I'm making myself an espresso, anyone else want one?


----------



## jkath

*Got my coffee cup right here - fill 'er up!*
*It's only 10am here, but I already did my hour at the gym and I worked on a broken sprinkler head, and started the second load of laundry - I'm needin the caffeine!!!*
** 
*Avo-rolls are ready - want one?*


----------



## crewsk

Here ya go!

I've done 2 loads of laundry & got pork chops thawing for supper but that's all I've done today.


----------



## jkath

*All? that's enough for another espresso...and a chocolate chip macadamia nut cookie!*
** 
*I'm not sure what's for dinner yet - don't know what I'm in the mood for - *


----------



## PA Baker

jkath, could you slide some of those cookies over my way please?  I've been craving chocolate chip cookies all morning!


----------



## jkath

*me too - must be a Monday thing! 
 Although, yesterday I was with my MIL too - so, maybe that's why!
*** 
*I think I'll make gnocchi with a meat sauce tonight with a spinach salad and fresh tomatoes with buffalo mozzerella and basil.*
** 
**


----------



## jkath

*I baked a banana bread late last night, if you'd like some too, PA.*
** 
*(My kids made peanut butter sandwiches out of it this morning for breakfast)*
** 
*I'm in the mood to bake more today...something with lots of fat!*


----------



## PA Baker

After I eat your cookies, I'm coming to your house for dinner, jkath! 

We have a ton of leftover ham from this weekend so I have it easy tonight--just lots of reheating.


----------



## crewsk

jkath said:
			
		

> *All? that's enough for another espresso...and a chocolate chip macadamia nut cookie!*
> 
> *I'm not sure what's for dinner yet - don't know what I'm in the mood for - *


 
But I've been up since 4 this morning! Oh, I didn't count making breakfast though. I don't know what I'm doing tothe chops yet, thought about marinating them in some soy sauce, lime juce, & honey for a little while & throwing them on the grill if it's not raining.

Thanks for the cookie!


----------



## jkath

*chops sound good! and you are welcome, as always!*
** 
*PA - come on by for dinner, but only if you bring the ham too!*


----------



## crewsk

jkath said:
			
		

> _*Although, yesterday I was with my MIL too - so, maybe that's why!*_


 
That'll do it every time!! I was with all my in-laws yesterday.


----------



## jkath

* yes, I know, and I am so sorry!*
** 
*mine isn't bad, but the place she picked for her birthday dinner wasn't anywhere I'd like to go back to. It was japanese, you know, the kind where they cook at your table. But, the soup was unsalted chicken broth with 2 mushroom slices, the salad was the kind you get out of a bag with weird curdly dressing, the vegetables were only onions, mushrooms and zuchinni (the cheapest you can get), the meat portions were TINY and for 6 people, after the tip, was $165 - what a rip!*


----------



## crewsk

Dang! That sounds bad!! There's a place like that that we have gone to a few times & everything is great & the portions are huge! 

My MIL just does & says things to push my buttons just to see how upset she can get me. She also does it to one of my other SILs. But the other SIL is treated like gold.


----------



## jkath

* I do have the upper hand - the only other DIL lives in another state...and I have the only grandkids.*
** 
*Oh crud - dryer is beeping - can you put out the avocado egg rolls for the lunch crowd?*
*(taste one - they're really good!) Oh, and I got a call that we're having another tourbus coming through this afternoon. So, gear up!*


----------



## crewsk

OMG these avo egg rolls are great!! I'll put them out.

I'm gone to pick TC up from school. I'll be back in an hour or so & ready for the tour bus!


----------



## PA Baker

I'll man the fort until you're back crewsk.  I have two huge pans of apple crisp in the oven so we'll be able to feed the bus crowds well!


----------



## jkath

*Whew! <<tossing apron back on the counter>>*
*Those folks were hungry! PA, they ate all the apple crisp and asked for seconds, so I gave them muffins to go. Crewsk, they loved the beef sammies too.*
** 
*I wish Sushi would pop his head in - it's weird not seeing the boss around too much anymore.*
*I've just put a chocolate marble bundtcake into the oven for the next few guests. Anyone want to whip up some creamed cheese frosting?*
*Well, now that it's quiet again, I'm going to put on ladybugs on the roses - I noticed aphids on some, and we don't want to bring those into the cafe!*
*I'll be out in the garden if anyone needs me.*


----------



## crewsk

I'll whip up the frosting jkath!

Yeah, it is quiet without Sushi here.

Oh, there are some praying mantis on the way to help the lady bugs with the aphids! I hate those little critters. Which reminds me, I need to go out & check my roses again.


----------



## jkath

*I'm planting these between the rose garden and the salsa garden for extra color - what do you think?*


----------



## jkath

*Thanks so much for making the frosting!*
*Now, on to the eggplant lasagna for tonight.*
*What other specials should we have?*
** 
*and more importantly...what is in the UPS box? It's driving me crazy!*


----------



## crewsk

Those are beautiflu! I think they'll look great!!

No problem, glad I could help! I'll get some French bread & garlic butter started for dinner.

It's such a small box compared to what Sushi normally orders. I wonder if it'll break if we shake it?


----------



## jkath

*hmmm. only one way to find out...........*


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Im at work....  

Jkath..... I have made a deal with the tissue manufacturer next store to be able to use their parking lot for a monthly fee and IF we repave it. So if you want to do change things out in front, then go ahead.  

Bang, thanks for the thought but we have to have full ownership of all parts of the Cafe. We dont want to be held over a barrel at any time in the future if relations go bad. Im sure you understand. HEY...... hows the wine cellar going? Also, the design team sent us the blue prints for the venitian room!


----------



## crewsk

You still didn't tell us what's in this box!!


----------



## Russell

May I please have A small turkey hoagie and a diet coke..i am really hungray


----------



## crewsk

Sure thing! Here's your hoagie & diet coke. Can I get you anything else?


----------



## crewsk

I'm frying up some beer battered onion rings & then I'm off to help TC find some more insects for his science project. UGH!! I hate bugs!!!!


----------



## crewsk

Onion rings are done & in the oven staying warm, help yourselves, I'm taking a plate with me! I'll either see y'all later tonight or tomorrow!


----------



## jkath

-DEADLY SUSHI- said:
			
		

> Im at work....


*ooooooooh...*
*covert action!*


			
				-DEADLY SUSHI- said:
			
		

> Jkath..... I have made a deal with the tissue manufacturer next store to be able to use their parking lot for a monthly fee and IF we repave it. So if you want to do change things out in front, then go ahead.
> *Sushi you're the best! *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *I'll even help pave the lot. Just let me know when you need me...and thanks*
> 
> Also, the design team sent us the blue prints for the venitian room!


* anyone know a muralist?*


----------



## jkath

*I'm done picking basil for tonight's caprese salad, and I've put in 6 lasagnas.  I'm still not sure what other specials we should have. *


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Jkath!!!! That sounds GREAAAAT!!!!!!! *giving cheek smoochie*

I cant wait till its done! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




While Im waiting I'll have some onion rings. *chomp*

So what are your plans for the front?


----------



## middie

ds you do know she won't tell you unless you tell her what was in the ups box lol


----------



## Bangbang

The cellar is almost done but we are held up because we found human bones and 6 skulls when digging.The Virtual CSI has the cellar roped off for now. They said it will be a at least 24 hours for them to complete their investigation. Smells pretty bad right now. Ughhhhh!


----------



## crewsk

Well that stinks!!

Hey Bang, want some onion rings? There's still a few left.


----------



## jkath

-DEADLY SUSHI- said:
			
		

> Jkath!!!! That sounds GREAAAAT!!!!!!! *giving cheek smoochie*
> 
> I cant wait till its done!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While Im waiting I'll have some onion rings. *chomp*
> 
> So what are your plans for the front?


 
*Hold on - let me finish these onion rings - they are so addicting!!! *
*<<drinking a glass of mandarin heffeweisen with it>>*
*okay - done now.*
** 
*You may have missed the conversation I had with goldfish.....I mean Russell. Here are a few ideas I had...*
** 
** 
*I'm thinking I would love a large mission-style fountain - I mean large enough to house some turtles who could sun themselves on rocks in the afternoon, and waterlillies floating on the surface. Maybe even a few small koi. *
*
We'd need some of those tall outdoor heaters too, so our guests wouldn't complain in the winter. I'd like to see comfy chairs - maybe wroght iron, but with nice thick chair pads.*
*And, an abundance of plants. Ivy growing up the wall, pots of fuschias, begonias and impatiens for color, and ...hey! could we have Bang's guys install an outdoor fireplace on an outside wall? *
** 
*I'd like cobblestone for the floor, and little white lights strung all over, so at night it would sparkle. Maybe even some luminarias hung from the trees (oh yeah, we'd need to have a couple of huge trees put in for ample shade.*


----------



## crewsk

Glad y'all like the onion rings! 

Jkath, that sounds beautiful!!


----------



## jkath

*thank you! (and while nobody's looking, can you give me another platter of onion rings?)*


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

> You still didn't tell us what's in this box!!




Oh yeah!! soap cakes for the urinals and lightbulbs.


----------



## jkath

*Sush, I know UPS doesn't deliver that stuff. Those boring things come from Moe, the delivery guy. UPS only brings exciting stuff.*


----------



## crewsk

jkath said:
			
		

> *thank you! (and while nobody's looking, can you give me another platter of onion rings?)*


 
Sure thing! *slipping jkath plate of rings under table*

Darn, nothing exciting in the box!


----------



## jkath

*thanks Crewsk!!!*


----------



## jkath

*sushi, what are you doing with that horse and that sword?*


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

> *I'm thinking I would love a large mission-style fountain - I mean large enough to house some turtles who could sun themselves on rocks in the afternoon, and waterlillies floating on the surface. Maybe even a few small koi.
> *
> *We'd need some of those tall outdoor heaters too, so our guests wouldn't complain in the winter. I'd like to see comfy chairs - maybe wroght iron, but with nice thick chair pads.*
> *And, an abundance of plants. Ivy growing up the wall, pots of fuschias, begonias and impatiens for color, and ...hey! could we have Bang's guys install an outdoor fireplace on an outside wall? *
> 
> *I'd like cobblestone for the floor, and little white lights strung all over, so at night it would sparkle. Maybe even some luminarias hung from the trees (oh yeah, we'd need to have a couple of huge trees put in for ample shade.*




 I was thinking about a few tables and chairs.  


That sounds expensive!     Ok.... well I will contact the design team and contractors to see what the price is and the village to see if they will allow it.  *heading to office*


----------



## jkath

*Thank you. (ps - bring some of my homemade cinnamon blueberry danishes to the village people (hee hee) that'll get 'em.*


----------



## crewsk

You're welcome! 

Well, I'm outta here! Gotta see how hubby & the kids are doing on the bug hunt. I gave up after 45 minutes of trying to catch a bumblee without getting stung.


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

> *Sush, I know UPS doesn't deliver that stuff. Those boring things come from Moe, the delivery guy. UPS only brings exciting stuff.*


Dont worry about it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Check your lazagna. Crewsk, de-weed the garden.


----------



## jkath

*checking lasagna, SIR!*
** 
*(shall I check it for a long time?)*


----------



## crewsk

Yes sir!!  I'm on my way out now.


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

*getting crowbar* *getting forklift and moving box out back where no one can see*


----------



## jkath

*lasagna is done!*


----------



## middie

yum jkath it looks great !! can i have a piece with some garlic bread and a glass of milk ?


----------



## jkath

*Here ya go, Middie!*


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

*dropping crowbar* *running into Cafe* Im commmmmming! That smells GREAT!


----------



## jkath

*Here are some more goodies I whipped up*


----------



## jkath

* almost forgot the garlic taters!*


----------



## middie

ooooooooh garlic taters too????? must have some !!!! thank you so much jkath i'm starving !!!!!!


----------



## jkath

*me too  -  think I'll dig in too...*
** 
*Sushi, last chance before I leave for a while.*
** 
*what on earth is in the box?*


----------



## kitchenelf

jkath - what's that dish on the right and we get our hands on the recipe?????  That looks great!


----------



## middie

sush get out of my tatos get yer own !!!


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

*grabbing plate with fork & knife* (chomp!) ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh WOW!!!!!!! This is fantastic! *going into lounge and turning on Dean Martin*


----------



## jkath

*Elf - it's chicken lasagna florentine *


----------



## middie

jkath that was soooooooo good thank you bunches !!

i'm going to do the dishes then i gotta run and get kid to bed. bbl.


----------



## jkath

* Sush, you had your chance. I'm going to finish cleaning my gym upstairs and then I'll be down to serve dinner later.*


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

> *Sushi, last chance before I leave for a while.
> 
> what on earth is in the box?*




What are you talking about??


----------



## jkath

*<<tiptoeing over to the box...trying to peek in...>>*
*Darn! Sushi didn't leave the crowbar!*


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Hee hee hee...... ok. *driving forklift with box into loading bay* 

*pulling open box*

Its a collage of all of our pictures!!!   I had a professional oil painter, paint us!  Its in 3 panels. The more people that join the more panels we can have painted.
Hope you like it.


----------



## jkath

*Very thoughtful, Sush, you rock. Is this the painter you used?
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Ummmmm.... I dont think so. He was dressed a bit more modern and much less hair.


----------



## jkath

*this guy?*
** 
*(I feel like we're doing a police line up)*
** 
*Well, in any case, the paintings are spectacular! I like how everyone is doing something relating to their personalities.*


----------



## middie

wow shush... it's beautiful !!! heyyyy who's got the bunny ears up behind my head ????????


----------



## jkath

*I think that's luvs!*
** 
*and what is that I'm holding, Sushi?*


----------



## crewsk

I've got some caramilized French toast, made from thick slices of the French bread I made yesterday, ready for anyone who wants breakfast! There's also some apple topping, real maple syrup, & cinnamon syrup for anyone who wants it.


----------



## PA Baker

crewsk said:
			
		

> I've got some caramilized French toast, made from thick slices of the French bread I made yesterday, ready for anyone who wants breakfast! There's also some apple topping, real maple syrup, & cinnamon syrup for anyone who wants it.


 
_Grabbing plate, fork, lots of napkins, and running to crewsk in the kitchen..._
I'd love some if you have any left!  I brought along the fresh strawberries I got yesterday that are just wonderful!


----------



## crewsk

There's plenty! Do you want any syrup?


----------



## PA Baker

Most definitely!    You better give me an extra slice, too.  I have a doctor's appointment later this morning and given how late they're always running I probably won't have lunch until mid-afternoon!


----------



## crewsk

Here's you 3 slices of French toast & a bowl of each, cinnamon syrup, apple topping, & maple syrup. I'll let you choose which one (or ones) you want & how much.


----------



## middie

me next !! please ??? umm  maple syrup please.


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

I just got off the phone with Kenny Chesneys manager. He is comming over to the Cafe for an autograph session!!  

Then he is going to play 3 songs on stage!!!!!!!   

I hear his girlfriend visited us and loved our facilities. So he will be doing some fishing afterwards. But you cant tell anyone that.
He will be arriving in about an hour. I wont be here.   someone take control!!


----------



## crewsk

Here ya go midde & a pitcher of warm maple syrup!


----------



## crewsk

-DEADLY SUSHI- said:
			
		

> I just got off the phone with Kenny Chesneys manager. He is comming over to the Cafe for an autograph session!!
> 
> Then he is going to play 3 songs on stage!!!!!!!
> 
> I hear his girlfriend visited us and loved our facilities. So he will be doing some fishing afterwards. But you cant tell anyone that.
> He will be arriving in about an hour. I wont be here.  someone take control!!


 

I'll be here!!


----------



## middie

thanks crewsk... kenny's coming... here ??? 

*running to do my hair so i don't look like medusa meets bon jovi !!!! oh and make-up*.. i love kenny he's sooooo cute


----------



## crewsk

You're welcome!


*hey move over & stop hogging the mirror!!*


----------



## middie

crewsk i'm short just stand behind me and look over my head lol. btw the french toast... awesome. better than stuffed


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Ohhhh..... make sure you make calamari for them! Not the breaded kind either. Thanks. There should be...... yup.... here comes the fans!!! *running to front door and locking it* Ok.... they will be parking the bus in the back. Bring them through the loading bay. OH! And set up some tables for them. Also I made a tub with softdrinks and water for him and his staff. Ok.... have fun!


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

He should arive in 20 minutes! Hurry!


----------



## Heat

*Oh myyyyyyyyyyy*

Kenny Chesneyyyyyyyy , hes one of my favorites!! I hope he sings, You had me From Hello, and When the Sun goes down, and omg How forever feels!!!!!!!!!  Im running to put makeup on and ooooooooh some tight fitting jeans  Hahahah and of course my White cowgirl hat!! hahahahah


----------



## middie

scrambling around for my tight black jeans, leather vest, boots , and black cowboy hat... green contacts in good to go !!
how do i look guys ???


----------



## middie

omg How forever feels

oh man heat that reminds me i was watching a kenny special and the girls were singing that... only they were singing " i wanna know how kenny chesney feels"... i was laughing so hard i was crying.


----------



## crewsk

You look great middie & Heat! I'm gonna have to change jeans those this pair is giving me a big time wedgie!!


----------



## middie

hurry crewsk !!!  it's almost show time !!!


----------



## crewsk

Glad you liked the FT middie!! 


What's that new song by Kenny? It's about a girl & a guy that are getting ready to go back home from spring break or something like that.


----------



## middie

something about going back to cleveland... forgot the name 

" And in the morning I'm leaving making my way back to Cleveland".

Now would that be Cleveland, Ohio or Cleveland, Georgia ???


----------



## crewsk

I'm back with an extra large drool bucket in hand!


----------



## crewsk

middie said:
			
		

> something about going back to cleveland... forgot the name


 
I hope he sings that one too!


----------



## middie

tables set... soft drinks ready... who's unlocking the door? lol


----------



## middie

okay i am... walking nrevously to the door... crewsk call 911 if i get trampled... *click* bum-rush of fans pooring into the cafe !!!!!!!!


----------



## crewsk

I'll unlock it! ME, ME! I'll do it!! 

Oh, the song I'm thinking of is Anything But Mine.


----------



## middie

ugggggggh... i think my spleen is stuck on somebody's shoe


----------



## crewsk

I've got some fishing line & a needle, do you want me to sew you back up so you don't miss the show?


----------



## middie

uhhhhhh... would you please ??? can't laugh hurts like the dickens


----------



## crewsk

OK, have some of this gas from the helium tank. It'll make it hurt less.


----------



## middie

ooooooh laughing gas... okay much better


----------



## crewsk

OK everything is back in place & you should be good as new now! You sound like Minnie Mouse now!!


----------



## middie

hey crewsk you're closer...  ask kenny if he means cleveland ohio or cleveland georgia... i have to know lol


----------



## crewsk

*hey Kenny! Do you mean Cleveland OH or GA?"

He said Ohio!!!


----------



## middie

whoo hoo !!!!!!! okay now tell him to meet me at the marriott on 150th lol j/k


----------



## crewsk

LMAO!!! He's headed out to the jacuzzi for a little break. Wanna follow him?


----------



## middie

follow him ??? i'm already there !!! lol


----------



## Heat

*Hahahaha*

I knew he was going to the JAcuzzi so i was waiting on him there. hahaah he walk straight up to me and said . Oh hi their sweetie. Want me to sang you a song????? And i passed out.  So hes giving me mouth to mouth!!! Oh girls come pass out. LOL , LMAO!!!!!


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

*calling Cafe* Hmmmmm.... no one is answering. *Leaving message* Make sure Kenny gets his signing done! It takes about 2 hours!!! And did you offer them the calamari yet???!! Ok have fun and try not to flirt with him.  (click)


----------



## middie

oh crap !!! the calamari !!!!

*running into kitchen to make calamri*


----------



## crewsk

Who us? Flirt? Never!!


----------



## Heat

*middieeeeeeee*

Come out here  to the Jacuzziiiiiiii. Sushi wont know. We will both do the Calamari in a few.


----------



## crewsk

Hey what about me?!? I'm comming too!


----------



## middie

heeeeeeeeeeeat i'm on my way out... WITH the calamari lol. c'mon crewsk we're waiting !!


----------



## crewsk

*splash* I'm here!!


Guess what I just heard on the news?!?!?! Kevin Costner is comming to the upstate of SC! I wonder if I can get tickets to the golf thingy he's playing in or to the High School thing he's going to.


----------



## middie

ooh costner another cutie. well guys reality is calling to me  , soooooo hold my seat in the jacuzzi... kenny don't leave till i get back... about 6:30 or so. see ya guys later !


----------



## crewsk

See ya later middie! Reality is calling me too but I keep stuffing marshmallows in her mouth!


----------



## Heat

*Haahahhahah ok*

Well does that leave me and Kenny alone in the Jacuzzi? Oh myyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!


----------



## crewsk

Yeah I guess it does Heat. Play nice now!! I'll be back in a little bit!


----------



## jkath

*apparently I missed the action - was that Kenny's tour bus leaving through the back road?*
** 
*Well, that's okay - I'm only here to do prep work for a few.*
*Ooooh! Crewsk left a couple pieces of caramelized french toast - oh this is so good!!!*
** 
*<preparing ham, diamond slicing it, pouring special cinnamon maple lemon glaze over the top, placing in oven>*
*this should be ready in a few hours, and I'm making sweet potatoes in orange cups (Konditor's recipe - remember him? I miss his cooking knowledge!)*
** 
*<<preparing corn bread and a lemon poundcake>>*
*Boy - it's quiet in here - hey...heat's missing...and she's not in the jacuzzi...*
*you don't suppose she stowed away on the tour bus?!*
** 
*Sush, when you check in, I've got a question for you - where are you going to hang the paintings?*


----------



## crewsk

Glad you liked the french toast jkath!

*sniff, sniff* It smells wonderful in here!

You didn't miss Kenny. I had him hide in the pantry & told Heat he was leaving & she hid on the tour bus as it was pulling out of the parking lot! Hehehehe!!


----------



## Maidrite

Boy I am so glad to find out you guys weren't talking about me, Barbara use to Box and she has a really Big Iron Skillet. I have found it once or twice LOL  .


----------



## jkath

*look what I found in the closet! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



*
** 
*He is asking for you, Crewsk....*


----------



## Bangbang

Noooooooooooooo! Keep him away fron Crewsk. BTW ....how can you people even think of food with the smell of dead bodies coming from the cellar?


----------



## jkath

*(personally, I think they were planted (no pun intended)  )*


----------



## crewsk

What Bang, there's plenty of me to go around! 

All I smell is jkaths ham & sweet potatoes.


----------



## jkath

*Poundcake's done!*
*Crewsk, I need to go on some errands - *
*do you mind putting a lemon sugar glaze on top?*
*and here's some candied gingered pansies for the garnish.*
** 
*Thanks!*
*(and would you mind asking Kenny if he'd help sweep up the place?*
*All he's doing is walking around posing with his hat...*
*it's getting kinda creepy)*


----------



## crewsk

Sure thing!

I'll get Kenny to sweep up & after I put the glaze on the cake I'll help him clean the jacuzzi.


----------



## Bangbang

CSI agents are removing the bodies now. They also got a warrant to search the cafe.


----------



## Maidrite

Is this guy the one you girls are drooling over, Barbara was watching him last night, To Bad he isn't as talented   as DS, Bang Bang , And I .  Girls shame on you!


----------



## jkath

*Maidrite, you'll notice I wasn't drooling. *
** 
*but whatever floats their boats is fine with me.*
** 
*Ham is ready, as are the sweet potatos in orange cups. Crewsk, thanks for glazing the cake!*
*Anyone hungry?*
*I'm also serving mandarin hefeweizen with the meal, if anyone wants a good orange beer.*
**


----------



## Maidrite

jkath thats ok Barbara is behind me drooling now, And here I am the Perfect Man, They're Boats are about to have leaks  .


----------



## middie

awww man he wasn't asking about me??????? crewsk you suck my dear lol j/k. jkath i'll take a plate it's sounds too good to pass up


----------



## jkath

*here y'are, Middie - *
*ham, sweet potatoes, a square of cornbread with honeybutter, green beans with almonds and a slice of lemon pound cake*


----------



## middie

mmmmmmm i'm in heaven. thank you jkath


----------



## jkath

*no problem - *
*(btw, you didn't want Kenny!)
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



*


----------



## middie

who's says i didn't want kenny ????? he won't fit on the plate


----------



## jkath

*Here's my favorite - *
*I'll take Brenden Fraser minus the blonde girl.*


----------



## middie

my my my jkath yep him too... definately do-able *drool*

(sorry) but he IS !!!


----------



## jkath

*pitter pat pitter pat (what am I thinking?)*
*(in the illustrious words of "Dead or Alive",  "My heart goes bang bang  bang bang!")*


----------



## middie

jkath speaking of mr. do-able man wanna watch encino man and drool with me ?


----------



## jkath

*I'm so there~!*
*Starting up the DVD player on the big giant tv....*


----------



## jkath

*Dave*: He melted... 
*Stoney*: Dave, it wasn't meant to happen. Come on, I'll go buy you some ho-ho's


----------



## middie

anyone who comes in... well help yourself to whatever, we're busy drooling lol


----------



## middie

microwave dings...

Stoney... MEAT GROUP


----------



## jkath

Oooooooowwwwww! Buddy!


----------



## middie

oh man you got him talking like you now??


----------



## middie

the cheese is old and moldy, where is the bathroom?


----------



## jkath

*Let's make it double feature night - all this talk has me wanting to see George of the Jungle too. My favorite quote:*
** 
*Narrator: "Later, in the men's department, the jungle king was pleased to find he looked pretty good in Armani"*
*George: "Pretty darn good"*


----------



## jkath

*I just made a pot of coffee - anyone want any lemon poundcake?*
*there's still some cornbread too.*
** 
*(putting in next movie)...*


----------



## middie

you know i've only seen this movie once  . and it's been a long time lol


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Its about time they get the bodies out of the construction area! Hey Bang how do you like the oil paintings of all of us? I also got a plaque for the lounge saying it was built under your  supervision! 

Jkath lets hang then in the glass atrium in the front part of the Cafe over the palm tree!  http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/showthread.php?t=8603&page=4&pp=40


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

What did you ladies do with Kenny!? Great.... now his manager is going to call me!   Did he even go fishing?


hey who cleaned up? The Cafe looks GREAT!   Jkath we got the green light for the front of the cafe!!!!  You can start ordering everything tomorrow. BUT no turtles. Go and figure. You can use the office in the back of the lounge. Downside is everything you wanted would cost $3.4 million BUCKS!  
Youre going to have be creative. We are blowing thru dough like its water. Im only going to budget $800,000.     Its not going to be ea..... (LICK!!!)


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Middie you there? Wanna share a blueberry pie and a bottle of Merlot?


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Hello? (echo....)   

*shrug*
*shutting off lights and locking all the doors* *going to washroom....... reading PC Gamer magazine* *leaving washroom and going into elevator to 2nd floor* *going into small bedroom*


----------



## crewsk

Yes, Kenny went fishing! He caught a huge largemouth & was extremly happy about it. The last time I saw him, he was still out there fishing. Said something about trying to catch enough crappie to fry for dinner tonight.

I've got bacon, sausage, blueberry pancakes, & eggs(any way you want them) if anyone is hungry.


----------



## middie

-DEADLY SUSHI- said:
			
		

> Middie you there? Wanna share a blueberry pie and a bottle of Merlot?


i'm here ds... now where are you ???? lol


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Im...... at work.


----------



## Bangbang

-DEADLY SUSHI- said:
			
		

> Its about time they get the bodies out of the construction area! Hey Bang how do you like the oil paintings of all of us? I also got a plaque for the lounge saying it was built under your supervision!
> 
> http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/showthread.php?t=8603&page=4&pp=40


 Real cool but I just found another body in our freezer. The Feds think that their has been a  computer hacker serial killer that has been dumping his victims in cyber space ......and thats how they got here.


----------



## jkath

*Bang, I installed a MacAfee unit in the freezer. The body is gone.*
** 
*Sush, I like the placement of the portrait in the atrium - the indirect sunlight was a good option. I figured out what I'm holding in the picture. Verrrrrrrrry funny.*
** 
*I made a really good pie yesterday, and there's a lot left if anyone wants it - it's apple cream. Quite good with the coffee that just finished brewing. Any takers?*
*(I'll post the rec in the pie forum)*


----------



## Alix

Sorry I haven't been around much lately. Things have been nutty here. 

Our hamster died yesterday. Who knew we could all get so attached to a rodent? Many tears, sad little girls (and big girl too!) I am now terrified one of the cats or the dog will be next. Yikes! 

Do I have to have coffee? I am really more in the mood for a Mike's hard Lime....or maybe 6.


----------



## Bangbang

Good idea on the MacAfee unit. I got my hacker uncle Bitbit workin on the issue too. The Feds are pleased but want some burgers to go.


----------



## Bangbang

Alix said:
			
		

> Sorry I haven't been around much lately. Things have been nutty here.
> 
> Our hamster died yesterday. Who knew we could all get so attached to a rodent? Many tears, sad little girls (and big girl too!) I am now terrified one of the cats or the dog will be next. Yikes!
> 
> Do I have to have coffee? I am really more in the mood for a Mike's hard Lime....or maybe 6.


 
Sorry to hear about ypur loss. After about 30 days .....get another one. In the meantime.....here is 4 fingers of Black Vodka.


----------



## jkath

*a 6-pack of Mike's for you, Alix,*
*and 3 dozen burgers (1 doz cheese, 1 doz bacon and 1 doz chili) for the workers, and please have some pie!*


----------



## Bangbang

I think a little humour helps at these times.

A man brings his hamster to the vet's office and lays the hamster on the examining room table. The vet looks at the hamster and says: "I'm sorry sir, your hamster is dead."

Not at all happy with the vet's diagnosis, the man demands, "I want a second opinion!"

The vet whistles and in comes a Labrador Retriever. The lab sniffs the hamster for a minute, looks up, and shakes it's head. "The lab says your hamster is dead." replies the vet.

"I want a third opinion!" The man demands. So the vet opens the back door and in bounds a cat, who jumps on the table. The cat looks the hamster up and down for a few minutes before looking up and shaking it's head. The vet responds: "Your hamster is definitely dead, sir."

"All right what do I owe you?" The man asks, finally satisfied with the diagnosis.

"That will be $650, please." The vet replies. 

"WHAT?? $650 just to tell me my hamster's dead????"

"Well sir, it would have only cost you 50 dollars for my diagnosis. However the other $600 was because you insisted on having the cat scan and the lab test."


----------



## jkath

*Alix, we are so attached to my son's hamster, Bat Girl. She is so loveable - I am so sorry for your loss. *


----------



## Alix

Wooohooo! I wasn't thinking vodka Bang, but it is a good call! *tossing it back* AHHHHH!

Jkath, thanks for the Mikes. I will sip these now, that vodka is going to my head.    I am in for pie if there is any left?


----------



## jkath

*There's about 3/4 of it left- check out the rec in the pie forum. It's really good!*


----------



## Alix

That apple cream one? I copied it. I love grannies. Mmmmmmmm. Good!


----------



## jkath

*Alix and Bang, have you seen the portrait? It's hanging over there in the atrium, next to the palm.*


----------



## jkath

*That's the one - (looks like you really fussed over it)*


----------



## middie

-DEADLY SUSHI- said:
			
		

> Im...... at work.


well hurry and get here so we can share that pie lol


----------



## jkath

*yeah, Sush, when are you coming to the cafe? *
*I need to go over the ordering with you.*
** 
*I'll be in the jacuzzi for a few, though - need to relax!*


----------



## jkath

*<<going over order while in jacuzzi>>*
*Bang's guys have given me these prices on the first items for the outdoor area:*

*18 round pedistal tables...$7,650*
*72 matching chairs...$7,632*
*4 wooden highchairs...$516*

*Fountain...$5,800*
*




*

*waterlilies for the pond: http://images.google.com/imgres?img...&prev=/images?q=water+lily&hl=en&lr=&ie=UTF-8





 $425*
*baby koi (big ones are too expensive) $1,640*
*Construction of outdoor fireplace on west wall: $9,450*
*

*
*cobblestone patio:

$25,675*

*Okay, so far we're at $58,788*
*Let me know if I can go ahead and start the project.*


----------



## jkath

*<<Hopping out of jacuzzi>>*
*<<walking back into cafe>>*
*Where is everybody?*
*<<making a giant carved turkey sandwich with spiced cranberry chutney>>*
*mmmmmmmmmmmmm!*


----------



## Brooksy

I think they've all fainted after reading the improvements quote.


----------



## jkath

*Sush said I could use up to $800,000  - *
*I'm going cheap so far!*

*Here's more to add to the list:*
*White lights (the good ones) $200*
* 12 Large (19"x12") Lanterns:$2,640*
*



*
*2 Small Ficus Trees (with planting): $980 each *
*(Large is shown - Small is only 10' high)*


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

> *Fountain...$5,800*




Wow! Ok.... so far way under budget! About the fountain...... its nice but how much for the water wall that surounds it and the water pump and the electrical work to run a line out to it? 
And the cobblestone.... VERY nice... but is that with install?
ALSO, the plants and aquatic life..... what happens when it freezes over the winter?  

Out side of that..... it will look beautiful!!!


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Awwwww..... wheres Middie? We were going to have pie and wine.


----------



## jkath

-DEADLY SUSHI- said:
			
		

> Wow! Ok.... so far way under budget!
> *Thank you - I can always find the best deals.*
> 
> About the fountain...... its nice but how much for the water wall that surounds it and the water pump and the electrical work to run a line out to it?
> *Bang's guys quoted it at $1950 for the install at first, but after I made them a huge tri-tip dinner and gave them some Mondavi 2002 Cab, and tickets to Brian Setzer, they cut it down to $675.*
> 
> And the cobblestone.... VERY nice... but is that with install?*That is WITH the install! apparently this is the newest in the line, and we will be the first to have it, so they will be using it for their video demonstrations. (I told you I can always get the best deal)*
> ALSO, the plants and aquatic life..... what happens when it freezes over the winter?
> *There is a little unit, around $89 that is hooked into the electrical system of the fountain. It heats and keeps the water at a steady 72 degrees, no matter what the weather.*
> 
> Out side of that..... it will look beautiful!!!


*Still working on the ivy.*
*Hey, since Middie's gone, can I share the pie and wine?*


----------



## buckytom

(ties down horse out front, lights remnant of cigar, pushes thru the saloon doors, sound of spurs)

sching, sching, sching



i hear the proprietor, name o' deadly sushi, says he makes the best red sauce west of the pecos. 

p'tang (spits in spitoon)

well, i'ma callin him out. 
8 qt. stockpots at dawn...


----------



## jkath

*Oh my my my...*
*you must be the one they call........*
** 
*"Bucky the Tom"*
** 
*<<music plays...dun dun DUUUUUUUUUUUUN!">>*


----------



## jkath

*Putting movie on big giant TV - *
*tonight, we are watching*
*"Vegas Vacation"*




*Hey I'm posting #3333!*


----------



## buckytom

tumbleweeds roll by outside.

ooh ee ooh ee ooh, wah wah wah

i rekon i'll be on my way little lady, tell the deadly one that i came a' callin. he can't hide his recipes forever.


----------



## jkath

*l'll try, Mr. "the Tom"*
** 
*(sorry - we watched Bill and Ted the other day at the cafe)*


----------



## choclatechef

Gunfight at the Ok Corral.........

Who's going down like Glen Campbell in True Grit?  

Will it be saloon keeper Deadly Sushi?  Or will it be funfighter, ooops I mean gunfighter buckytom?

See you next week with the thrilling conclusion to this battle -- same Bat time, same Bat place......


----------



## luvs

i'm hungry! i want quiche. guess i'd better get to work on it. any requests?
i was thinking jack and cheddar with bacon for some, and ham and asparagus for the others. or maybe proscuitto.
hey, that reminds me...


----------



## jkath

*Proper English Ivy, carefully puttied onto our existing wall $1,213.*



 

*Black eyed Susans, planted*
*in a semi-circle around the base of the ficus tree: $53.*






*6 hanging fuschia baskets, $160.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*

*5 Umbrellas to shade our guests, $892.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*

*I've changed the chairs and tables - I like these a bit more:*



*but, we'll go with the large sized table, enough to accommidate at least 4 guests at a time. The quoted price remains. I've also added matching green seat cushions for $612.*


----------



## jkath

*prociutto quiche coming up, luvs!*
*Here ya go!*


----------



## luvs

thanks, jkath. i'm not much for baking, anyhow. 
i LOVE the decor!


----------



## middie

-DEADLY SUSHI- said:
			
		

> Awwwww..... wheres Middie? We were going to have pie and wine.


here i am !!! sush i think we'll have to schedule this lol. jkath everything looks so amazing !!! gonna be gorgeous !!


----------



## crewsk

WOW jkath! Great job!! 

I've got a couple warm loaves of chocolate marbled pecan bread if anyone wants some!


----------



## PA Baker

I'll have a slice crewsk, thanks!

Hey can I hire the cafe to make me a birthday cake?  I don't feel up to making one (getting better at eating food, but still having trouble making much! ).  DH said he'd buy me dessert at dinner, but it's still not the same.


----------



## crewsk

Here's you a big slice & a bowl of honey butter to spread on it if you want.


----------



## crewsk

Will this cake work?


----------



## Alix

Happy Birthday to you, Happy Birthday to you, Happy Birthday dear PA....Happy Birthday to you!

Don't worry, once the first trimester is over you will feel like a million bucks. The tiredness disappears almost completely. Not too sure about the nausea, but I hear that goes too.

crewsk, I'll have a slice of that yummy sounding pecan bread. I need coffee too. I am just dropping in before I fly off to work.


----------



## crewsk

Here ya go Alex, pecan bread & coffee! I hope you enjoy it!


----------



## crewsk

Forget that other cake. This one is much better!!


----------



## Alix

*Mmmph, sluuurp* Thanks crewsk. I have seen some of those awesome ideas of jkaths for the patio. I especially like the outdoor fireplace. If we can make sure it is able to cook pizza I know there is a certain Admin who will come and make incredible pizza for us in it.


----------



## Alix

Dashing off now. I will be back this afternoon for a bit. Have fun everyone!


----------



## middie

crewsk can i have a slice of that bread with butter ? i'm hungry


----------



## middie

aw man i gotta go. i'll just take that piece with me. be back in a few hours. hold down the fort.


----------



## jkath

*I'm glad you girls like the decor - but it all has to be approved by Sush before I make the final order.*
*PA, your birthday cake was all gone (those guys must've been starving!), so I made you a little one to take home for you and your hubby. (There's a double layer of fresh strawberries inside)*
**


----------



## PA Baker

Wow--awesome cakes, ladies--thank you!!!!!!!!!!

By the way, I don't have to share too much, do I?


----------



## Bangbang

PA Baker said:
			
		

> Wow--awesome cakes, ladies--thank you!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> By the way, I don't have to share too much, do I?


 
Not with me.......that is to girlie looking for mr to eat.


----------



## Bangbang

Can I have a spam sandwich to go?


----------



## crewsk

*putting clothespin on nose , opening can of Spam, making sandwich*

Here ya go Bang!


----------



## thier1754

Hi, everybody!

I'm still in Florida, but I wanted to check in. What's with the cakes and new decor? Sushi, I didn't bring you Mickey ears, but I mentioned you to Minnie, and she blushed deeply and told me Sushi was her favorite treat. Is there something you haven't told us???  

It's hot and humid and we've had a few thunder and lightning and rain storms. The parks have been very crowded but we've had fun. My youngest son (24) came with us and has been getting some second looks from people, probably because he shaves his head and dresses "Seattle". He's a great guy and we've loved having him. He's enjoyed having a gym here where he can stay in shape, and restaurants with food that actually fills him up. He's a starving student and he's been living on Ramen and assorted bachelor delicacies and the food he can scavange from the coffee place where he works as a barista. 

Flying back tomorrow to work and normal life again. Have fun, cafe rats, and I'll be back to take my shift this weekend!!


----------



## Bangbang

Thanks Crewsk...........its perfect.


----------



## crewsk

Glad you like it darlin'! 


It's great to see you their!! Glad you're having a great time!!


----------



## Bangbang

I brought in my chinese cousin Leelee to prepare Fugu for anyone that is adventurous enough to try it. Talk about Deadly Sushi. 

http://www.destroy-all-monsters.com/fugu.shtml


----------



## jkath

*Thier, we've missed you!*
*and tell Ramen-boy to say hi at the cafe sometime too.*
** 
*

Has anyone figured out the memo that Sushi put on the frige?*
*He wrote in yellow crayon, so I can't tell what it says...*
** 
** 
*Well, folks, I've put in a 7-bone roast in the roaster with my special seasoning rub. It will be done in a few hours, if anyone is interested. Otherwise, here's a quickie snack:*


----------



## thier1754

I'll tell "Ramen-boy", jkath!  A new nickname for the Joester...

We went to Harry Ramsbottom's English Pub in Kissimmee again tonight. Had steak and kidney pie, bangers and mash, and shepherd's pie (no, I didn't eat all that myself  ). The food was very good, but the beer was $5!! My accountant husband had a blood pressure spike at that one.

Gotta go, but I'll be baaaaaaaack...Hugs to all. I miss my sweet/smart/crazy friends at DS's virtual cafe! (I'm an airplane coward...think of me tomorrow and send courage vibes!)


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

> brought in my chinese cousin Leelee to prepare Fugu for anyone that is adventurous enough to try it. Talk about Deadly Sushi.




Hmmmmmm.... must have typed my name into Google.   Im thinking about building an all glass wall sushi bar atop of the Cafe with a Japanese garden outside on the roof. Anyhew I wouldnt try fugu. I like living...... even though Im broke.  



> Gotta go, but I'll be baaaaaaaack...Hugs to all. I miss my sweet/smart/crazy friends at DS's virtual cafe!


 
I miss you!!!!!    But please remember its OUR virtual Cafe. Im just the guy looking after it.   Andy is the owner.


----------



## jkath

*Andy may be the owner, but he is also the silent partner. Wish he'd join in the fun!*
** 
*Thier, don't you love bangers and mash - yum! oh, and we'll be thinkin happy thoughts for you tomorrow for sure!*
** 
*Sush, what do you think of the other additions I put on my list? I can't start till I get your approval.*
*The only thing is, (and I know it's petty, but I must ask) why can't we have a few turtles in the fountain?*


----------



## jkath

*<<turtle says "please let me come live in the fountain, Mr. Sushi!>>*


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

jkath I LOVE everything you have picked out!!!   GREAT job!!!!!!!!!!!   As far as the turtles...... the locals feel that they carry disease to easily and for it to be around food and drink is a health risk. 
Anyhew, get started!   Lets expand. I have called the paving company so we can get the ajecent lot repaved.

Im going in a walk in the Pine Forest Maze.


----------



## jkath

*okay, I understand about the turtles...*
*thanks for the quickie! **woo-hoo!*
** 
** *   doh!*
** 
*approval, that is!!!!!  *
** 
*Enjoy the maze - can you please pick a few avos for me on your way in? (handing Sushi a basket)*


----------



## crewsk

jkath said:
			
		

> *<<turtle says "please let me come live in the fountain, Mr. Sushi!>>*


 

Hey that's a red eared slider!! We had 2 of those as pets once & they're great!! Just have to wash your hands right after you play with them.


----------



## jkath

*you are right - I would have mentioned the name, but I was sure I'd hear "I'll take 2 sliders and a side of fries".....*
** 
*My roast is still cooking, but I'm about to add the potatoes, celery and carrots. I'm also almost ready to put the artichokes in to boil. Shall I make some for you?*


----------



## crewsk

Sure, sounds great! There's still a couple of slices of the bread I made earlier too. We can have that for dessert with some whipped cream & strawberries.


----------



## jkath

*Oh yum!*
** 
*<<grabbing the grand marnier>>can we marinate the strawbs?*


----------



## crewsk

Of course! Marinate away!! I think I'm going to marinate myself in a vat of peach daquiris tomorrow night.


----------



## jkath

*what's tomorrow night? Going to see MIL again?*


----------



## crewsk

No thank goodness!! TC is out of school tomorrow(no telling what he & Savannah will get into) then it's only about 3 1/2 weeks until school is out for the summer.


----------



## Erik

*comes in carrying (2) 5 gallon buckets of the newest elixir*

ladies...where can I put these??? I gotta run and play with the little one. I'll probably be back later and have a few drinks!!!


----------



## jkath

*3-1/2 weeks! Whoa! My kids' schooling lasts till June 16*


----------



## crewsk

Right here on the counter is fine Erik. Thanks bunches!!  Have fun with the little one!


----------



## crewsk

jkath said:
			
		

> *3-1/2 weeks! Whoa! My kids' schooling lasts till June 16*


 
Yep, May 25. It's too close!!


----------



## jkath

*Erik! Faboo!*
*I'll go ahead and help myself then...(grabbing 2 martini glasses, offering one to crewsk)*


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

*testing elixer for content* Hey, we have to be safe with any liquer not in a bottle. The chipmunk aproves!!!!  


*grabbing glass* I think I'll have some!


----------



## crewsk

Thanks jkath! Mmmm....this is great!!

Savannah just saw your pic & asked if it was me!!


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

tawny is chasing me! *running*


----------



## jkath

*Tell Savannah it's her auntie jkath.*
** 
*I found a shirt for Erik to wear:*
*look at the guy on the left:*
**


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!! *tripping on chair*  (LICK!!!!!)


----------



## crewsk

I'll have to tell her in the morning. She's in bed now.


I love the shirt!!


----------



## jkath

* after the chipmunk tried the ghetto martini, he was hungry, so I put him up on the bar...apparently he found the bowl of peanuts.  He's cute, Sush, can we keep him?*


----------



## crewsk

That owl loves you a little too much don't ya think Sushi?


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

*wiping off saliva* *pouring bleach in the jacuzzi* Hey..... who was supposed to clean this thing?!


----------



## jkath

*that was Heat's job.*
*I haven't heard from her since the Kenny episode.*


----------



## crewsk

Not me! 


That chipmunk is adorable. Too bad they chew on things like wires though.


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

> *after the chipmunk tried the ghetto martini, he was hungry, so I put him up on the bar...apparently he found the bowl of peanuts. He's cute, Sush, can we keep him?*




Yup! I got him from Pakistanobole. His profession is to taste alcohol for its purity.


----------



## jkath

*if we do keep the little furball, I think we should name him Ghetto-Monk.*
** 
*I've got to go check the avo tree since sushi forgot... be back shortly*


----------



## crewsk

jkath said:
			
		

> *that was Heat's job.*
> *I haven't heard from her since the Kenny episode.*


 
I think she's still on the tour bus.


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

*looking at Tawny head for Crewsk*


----------



## crewsk

*crewsk diving under table out of Tawny's reach* That was just too close!!


----------



## jkath

*<<running back into the cafe>>*
*SUSHI!*
*When exactly were you going to tell us that Tawny has a mate and a clutch of eggs in the avocado tree?!*


----------



## crewsk

It's safe under here jkath!!


----------



## jkath

*<<ducking under table>>*
*that bird! If he does that again...I'll make mulliga-TAWNY stew outta him!*


----------



## jkath

*<<throwing towel over shoulder>>*
*I'm going upstairs to the gym. I'll try to come downstairs before everyone's asleep.*


----------



## crewsk

I'm grabbing another glass of Erik's elixer & I'm off to bed. See y'all tomorrow!!


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

*comming out of back with eggs and water for Tawny*


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Bye Crewsk!!!! ((((((((((((((((((HUG))))))))))))))))))


----------



## middie

jkath... ghetto monk ??????  

heat's still on the bus ???  
kenny's still here though right ??


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Middie wanna eat some buffalo burgers and drink some beer while driving around the lake in the golf carts?!


----------



## middie

sush i'm already outside waiting lol


----------



## middie

sush ??? where did you go ????? oh well... zipping around lake alone


----------



## jkath

*<<zipping by middie>>*
*Wheeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!*


----------



## middie

*punching gas catching up to jkath*  jkath... did you see sush? he vanished into thin air


----------



## jkath

*Virtual Cafe = The Hotel California*
** 
*you can check out any time you'd like*
*but you can never leave.*
** 
*I'm off to watch the apprentice in a few minutes.*
*Later Gators!*


----------



## middie

yeah i think i'm going to bed myself. night jkath. night sush (wherever you went)


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

> sush ??? where did you go ????? oh well... zipping around lake alone




Sorry. My aunt called that I havent spoken to in AGES. We talked for a few hours.


----------



## middie

that's okay sush. no need to appologize family is more important than zipping around a lake lol.


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Any tips to rid ones self of flagulence?   I have to leave my desk every 10 minutes here.


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

> *When exactly were you going to tell us that Tawny has a mate and a clutch of eggs in the avocado tree?!*




   Whaaaaaaa?! *getting ladder* Im going to check this out! *setting up ladder next to avacado tree*
Well it LOOKS like a nest.....
*climbing ladder*


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Uhhhhh OHH!!!     (LICK!!!!) (lick!)   








*FALLING out of avacado tree* ARRRRRRRGGGGHHHHH!!!!! (THUD) ouch! my back!


----------



## Alix

Sushi, go buy yourself some Ovol. It gets rid of that smelly little problem.

Morning all. Whats shaking round here today?


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Thanks ALix..... never heard of the stuff but I shall look it up in Google for the next time.


Ive fallen and I cant get up! Someone get a spachula and scrape me off the ground.


----------



## Alix

LOL. Just make sure you get the tablets and not the infant drops Sushi. 

*Scrrrraaaaaaaaaape!* There, back in your chair. 

I am pouring some vienna cinnamon coffee and serving buttermilk biscuits with jam, any takers?


----------



## jkath

*<<breathing heavily>> hey....guys....*
*just got....back from the....gym.......ran all.......the.........way here......*
** 
*Can I get a gallon of water?*


----------



## jkath

*I want biscuits!!!  please?*


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

SHes getting the water for ya..... I think. Thanks middie!


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

*getting plate and cup* I'll have some please! 


heres your water Jkath!


----------



## jkath

*Sush, how's the back after the fall?*


----------



## Alix

*OOF! This water is heavy! THUD* Here you go jkath, and biscuits all around, watch it, they're hot!


----------



## jkath

*<<glug.........glug.......wiping mouth...glug>>*
** 
*thanks Sushi!*
** 
**


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Ohhhh Im fine. *rubbing back*


----------



## jkath

*oooooooooh! A second gallon!*
*<<glug...........glug..........>>*
** 
*thanks Alix.*
*I think I've had my water intake for the day...*
** 
*Now, how about a cup of coffee?*


----------



## jkath

*when you have a break from work, come on over to the cafe and have a seat in the massage chair. Then hang out in the jacuzzi with a glass of vino. You'll be fine *


----------



## Alix

Anything in it? I have some lovely farm cream that just came in. *handing jkath a cup of steaming coffee*


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

*munch..... chew* Hey these biscuts are hard and chewy!  And why do they taste like wax??!!


----------



## jkath

*most definitely cream, please! But no sugar*


----------



## jkath

*those aren't the biscuits sush.*
*I think you're eating the votive candle next to your computer.*


----------



## Alix

Sushi! Spit that out! You got my art project!


----------



## Alix

Heres the cream jkath. Its pretty thick. Mmmmmmm! I think I might try some on a biscuit with some jam.


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

.......  ...... (PLAAAAAAAAHHH) *spitting out art* *running to washroom*


----------



## jkath

*wonderful, Alix!*
** 
*So, what's on the menu for lunch today? What should I start preparing?*


----------



## Alix

It is danged cold here, so I am thinking some of that Cajun seafood gumbo might be good. 

And how about some po'boys or Cuban sandwiches?


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

(noises from washroom) *BUUURRRRRRLLLLAAAAAH*


----------



## Alix

Sorry Sushi! I am making candles with my kids, I must have handed that to you by mistake. 

Here, try some of this pie. Rhubarb.


----------



## jkath

*I'll help with the sandwiches, but first I'm making the cheese danish muffins that Wilbur posted on the muffin thread*


----------



## Alix

Ooooo, i better go look at that.


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

OK! Im comming out now.  *hitting auto-cleaner* (swOOOOSH!!!)
*opening door*
 im BLUE!!!!!  

Hobbling over to Alix....


----------



## jkath

*oh dear, you ARE blue!*


----------



## crewsk

-DEADLY SUSHI- said:
			
		

> Any tips to rid ones self of flagulence?  I have to leave my desk every 10 minutes here.


 
Gas-x works great too.

TC sent some fresh butter for us & I'm frying some oysters for some po'boys.


----------



## jkath

*maybe you should take off the white hat...you look like a smurf.*


----------



## crewsk

WOW!!! Handy Smurf got tall!!! 

Oh sorry Sushi, I didn't realize that was you!


----------



## Alix

There there Sushi, sit right here and I will get you something nice. What would you like?


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

*taking off hat*   Im going to go in the jacuzzi for awhile. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




    Bad morning.


----------



## jkath

*well, folks -  *
*looks like I'd better go talk to the contractors about the fireplace. I'm also double checking on the cobblestone color and going to the nursery for any extra little plantings. *
** 
*I'm thinking about a small potted pansy/viola/johnny jump up mix for each table. But, first I want to handpaint each pot. *
** 
*I'll be back later on.*
** 
*(also thinkin about taking the kids to Disneyland after school today. Anyone want anything?)*


----------



## crewsk

Oysters are ready for the po'boys if anyone wants them. I'm off to finish shelling peanuts with TC & Savannah.


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Can you bring a Po'Boy over here Crewsk? My back hurts.

And hows that prize of yours doing? Use it at all?


----------



## crewsk

Sure thing Sushi, here ya go. Here's some Advil to help with your back too.


It's great!! I've used to it grate cheese, lime rind, lemon rind, & juice both of those, Thanks again!!


----------



## Alix

Here's your po'boy Sushi. You are going to have to man the cafe for a bit. Jkath had to go, crewsk is gone and I am leaving for a bit too. Have a good tub. I put the bell out so people can ring for you when they need you. 

Byby for now!


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

> It's great!! I've used to it grate cheese, lime rind, lemon rind, & juice both of those, Thanks again!!




  I sent you a framed picture of me and THATS what you do to it?!  

Hey.... great Po'Boy!!!!    Thanks Alix!


----------



## crewsk

Well, that's not what I got! If it was it would ba hanging in the kitchen where everyone could see your handsome face!! I got a multi-grater w/juicer. The lady at the post office must have opened the box & took your picture for herself!


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

I know.   Just kidding!!


----------



## crewsk

I know!!


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

you have a big tounge


----------



## Bangbang

Yep! I know.


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

........      Ok Bang... good one! Hey when is that construction going to be ready?! I wouls love to have a wine tasting this Sunday. Do you think it will happen?


----------



## Bangbang

Ok....I will get my guys to work overnight.


----------



## crewsk

-DEADLY SUSHI- said:
			
		

> you have a big tounge


 
Yep I do!


----------



## jkath

-DEADLY SUSHI- said:
			
		

> I sent you a framed picture of me and THATS what you do to it?!
> 
> Hey.... great Po'Boy!!!!  Thanks Alix!


 
*Then maybe I'll be the lucky one and get the photo!*
** 
*Back again real quick - I made Wilbur's muffins (they're really good - check out what I changed about them in the muffin thread) So, if anyone wants any cream cheese danish-y lemon-y muffins, they're on the counter, and they're still warm.*
*I've also made another vat of coffee.*
** 
*So, nobody wants anything from Disney?*
**


----------



## Alix

Your muffins sound delish jkath. Pass one over this way. I'll take a coffee too. I have to wade through about 20 emails now. Sheesh!


----------



## middie

jkath i want eeyore !!!! please ?


----------



## jkath

*Here ya go - 3, just in case you need more "energy" to go thru the emails*
** 
*and I made you an extra large mug o java*


----------



## jkath

*Middie, I'll try to get eeyore to come home with me, but he's kinda grumpy. *
*Actually, when they revamped critter country, got rid of Bear Country, and put in a Pooh ride next to the pooh store, they made an area where the Pooh gang hangs out for photos with the little ones. It's pretty cute.*


----------



## middie

jkath tell eeyore i can be grumpy too lol


----------



## crewsk

May I have a muffin & cup of coffee to go please? I gotta go start cleaning out the laundry room.  I hate doing that!


----------



## jkath

*Here ya go, crewsk, 3 for you and another giant mug.*
** 
*Some for you too, Middie - didn't want you to think you were being left out!*
** 
*I need to go do the next load of laundry too, and finish cleaning the kitchen.*
** 
*See ya'll later *


----------



## crewsk

Thanks jkath, this should get me through!


----------



## middie

awww thanks jkath  need to borrow a bat to beat the laundry monsters?


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

*comming out of jacuzzi* I look like a rasin!!!!  Although my butt is firmer. huh..... go and figure.  


I have to order a lot of supplies..... I'll be in the office.


----------



## crewsk

I'm here long enough to grab another cup of coffee. I let the cat out of the garage for a little while & she went & hid in a tarp & is having kittens!! There are 3 so far, 1 calico & 2 orange & white ones. I'll have to wait until she's done before I move them back inside, looks like there may be 1 or 2 more. They are so cute & tiny!! I hope hubby calls on his way home so I can get him to stop & get batteries for the camera.


----------



## mudbug

Kitties!!! I love 'em.  Please post pix if you can, crewsk.


----------



## middie

e-mail me the calico... i have 2 already so what's 1 more? lol


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

I agree! Please take some pics.  


Ok.... so what are we doing tonight? Im still a little blue from the washroom cleanser earlier.   *turning on lights in lounge* Hey, Ronjohn hasnt checked the beer lately. Wonder if its any good.


----------



## middie

i'll be in the kitchen making nectarine melba salad


----------



## middie

i'll make a peach one too in case someone doesn't like nectarines.


----------



## crewsk

She had 4, 2 calico & 2 orange & white. She's sound asleep in the tarp & they are getting their little tummies full. As soon as I can move them & take pics I will. I tried to take some of them in the tarp but they didn't come out.


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

You going to charge them rent?   Wonder if cats have a baby shower.


----------



## middie

aww congrats granny crewsk lol *ducking*


----------



## crewsk

*throwing marble rolling pin at middie* Watch it now!! LOL!!

Sushi, I should charge them rent, it would help pay for their food. 

One of the calicos looks almost entirely black right now. I can't wait until it's completely dry to see its real colors!! I just wanna hold them so bad right now!! I'm like a kid with a new toy.


----------



## middie

you must be hungry crewsk... i just made nectarine melba salad. and i made on with peaches. want any?


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Hey that marble rolling pin was PA Bakers!   Shes gonna put you in the deep fryer!


----------



## middie

sush you want some salad?


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Well ok...... as long as its not iceberg. I like the dark greens. What kinda dressing do you have MA'am?


----------



## middie

it's nectarine melba salad with nectarine vinaigrette... i also made it with peach in case


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Ohhhhh.... Im not a big orange guy Middie. And those necto's are like midget oranges.... freaks me out man!  


How about if I make YOU a seaweed salad? Its REALLY healthy! Ever have it?


----------



## middie

ummm... nope. never had seaweed anything. i'm scared


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Middie... youre a SITE HELPER?! When the  did THAT happen?


----------



## middie

ummmm awhile ago. i forgot when.. same time as crewsk


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Here is what is in it::

3/4 oz dried wakame seaweed (whole or cut)
3 tablespoons rice vinegar (not seasoned) 
3 tablespoons soy sauce
2 tablespoons Asian sesame oil
1 teaspoon sugar
1 teaspoon finely grated peeled fresh ginger
1/2 teaspoon minced garlic
1 small tart apple (1/4 lb) such as Granny Smith
2 scallions, thinly sliced
2 tablespoons chopped fresh cilantro
1 tablespoon sesame seeds, toasted


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Everyone is a site helper but ME!   I dont want to BE one.... I just want the title! *eatting seaweed salad while tearing up*


----------



## middie

okay but leave the seaweed out. i'm not quite ready to try that just yet


----------



## crewsk

I'll take a seaweed salad Sushi! You can give me middie's seaweed too.


----------



## middie

-DEADLY SUSHI- said:
			
		

> Everyone is a site helper but ME!  I dont want to BE one.... I just want the title! *eatting seaweed salad while tearing up*


aww poor sush. your day will come. i sure wasn't expecting to be one lol


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

I just the title.  


*giving Middie dressing on plate with no seaweed*


Heres your seaweed salad x 2 Crewsk.   Hope you enjoy them!


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

We have anything we can feed Bangs workers? They are bustin their bagels down there.


----------



## middie

hmmm. i have a roast made. or i can whip up lasagna. see what they want and let me know


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

okie dokie...... *going to side of atrium and going downstairs*

*walking back up to Cafe*

Anyone speak Cuban???


----------



## middie

ummmm no... but i can make cuban sammiches


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

El compredo Middie! I'll help! Wanna see my banana pepper?


----------



## middie

Wanna see my banana pepper?     
ummmm.... i'm not sure how to answer that


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

*going in lounge and putting in U2.... In the Name of Love* *turning on mood lights with UV lights* Did you ever notice that UV lights bring out stains on your jeans that you though never existied?


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

What?!!! I just got a shipment in and this BAY-BEE is HUGE! (chop, chop, chop) What is in your 'sammagizes'?


----------



## middie

dang sush... that's a HUGE pepper  . looking at jeans hoping there's no stains lol


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Going up on stage and dancing to 'Vertigo'. Hey! Ronjohn did a great job with the beer! HOLA!!!!!! Wheeeeeeeeee!


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Hey wheres that squirrel? Im sure he would care for a sample.


----------



## middie

probably playing with tawny. can't look...making sammiches still for bang and the crew


----------



## middie

okay... sammiches are done. i'm taking them down to the crew then i have to get going. see ya guys when i get back sunday night, or sometime monday


----------



## thier1754

Just blew in from Florida...Collapsing on the couch with sandwich and soup.  See you all tomorrow!


----------



## jkath

*just got back from Disneyland - had a nice time, and bought myself a toy. I can't remember the last time I got a toy for myself at Dland - probably 30 years ago. *
*Anyway, it's an action figure, about 7 or 8" high of Capt. Jack Sparrow, aka Johnny Depp and it looks just like him. He comes complete with his cutlass (the saber, not the car), a gun, a hat and a (you guessed it) bottle of rum. He's even standing in his drunken stupor pose.  He will now be a permanent fixture next to my computer, so feel free to say hi to Jack any old time.*


----------



## luvs

crewsk said:
			
		

> I'm here long enough to grab another cup of coffee. I let the cat out of the garage for a little while & she went & hid in a tarp & is having kittens!!QUOTE]
> 
> HORRAY!


----------



## jkath

*I can't wait to see photos of your little kitties, Crewsk!*
*I bet mama kittie is relieved!*
** 
*Thier, I was sending you happy thoughts all morning to you!*


----------



## luvs

jkath, lets cook something. bang's crew is getting rowdy again. plus the college crew will be rolling in soon.
i'm taking some beers to Bang and them.
~lugging cooler full of Coors Lt. and some Heineken for bang.~


----------



## jkath

*bring him some of my mandarin hefeweizen, too. It's quite refreshing!!!*
** 
*How about we make them Nachos with everything?*
*(I like to put the chips out on baking sheets and load each chip individually, so they look like h'ors d'oevres)*


----------



## jkath

*Laying down tortilla chips, 1 tsp of grated cheddar on each.... 1 tsp sour cream on each...2 olive slices on each....3 cubes of tomatoes on each....4 slices of green onions on each...5 crumbles of bacon on each....*
*a quick shot of Tapatio on each....and there they go into the oven!*

*When they're done, we'll top each with a pretty crescent of avocado and a tiny sprig of cilantro.*


----------



## jkath

*oh dear, must go - I need to put the wee ones back into their beds *
*(too much d-land excitement + new lego sets=way too much fun for sleeping!)*
*'night, luvs - please pass out the nachos - I made 6 baking sheets full of 'em!*


----------



## luvs

i'll heat up some some of the black bean soup i made earlier. they deserve a break.  
don't forget to hide some nachos for us! in the meantime, i'm making some steamed crab legs and a ribeye. i'm doing oysters on the half for the night ccrew, too. hungry?
uh-oh, my drawn butter needs skimmed!!!


----------



## crewsk

I'll be back later to check on things but I just wanted to let y'all know that I posted a pic of the new kittens in the gallery!!


----------



## jkath

*your new little "family" is precious - they look as tiny as my son's hamster!*
* *


----------



## crewsk

Thanks jkath! They are tiny, barely fill up the palm of my hand.


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

How do you get to the gallery??


----------



## jkath

-DEADLY SUSHI- said:
			
		

> How do you get to the gallery??


 
http://www.discusscooking.com/gallery/showimage.php?i=110&c=3
*here ya go, Sush*


----------



## jkath

*Whew! <<wiping forehead>> Cafe's Clean!*


----------



## jkath

*Are we closed today? Not one customer has come through the door!*
** 
*Well then~ I'll go out to the jacuzzi and take a snooze!*


----------



## thier1754

One customer just coming in the door.  Could I have some chocolate mousse, jkath?  I just whacked my little toe and it's ballooned up and red.  Think I broke it...Dang it.  A little chocolate always helps.


----------



## jkath

*<<running to thier with a giant bowl of Mousse au chocolat, with fresh whipped cream on top and dark chocolate shavings, and powdered sugar covered mandarin orange slices around the bottom plate>>*
*Hope I'm not too late with this first aid, thier!*


----------



## thier1754

Aaaahhhhhh...You have no idea...Mmmmmm....I think I'm going to live now.  Many thanks, jkath.


----------



## jkath

*No problem - I made a small helping for myself too * 
_*Good to have you back at the cafe- not too much has gone on, especially today...*_
*I'm wondering if there's a holiday I didn't know about...*
*perhaps it's *"if you live in anywhere other than the extreme west states, do not go to the cafe"* day*


----------



## thier1754

Could be!  More likely, everyone's out enjoying the sunshine.  Our orders have been very slow on the website today, too, so people are out and about. I'm doing website/e-mail catch up and hanging out at my violin technique sites waiting for my owie toe to settle down.  Walking is difficult! 

How are things with you? Where are you in CA? We used to live in San Jose and raised our kids there 'til the youngest was 12.


----------



## jkath

*I think you need to:*
*1. take some ibuprofen*
*2.soak your foot in a small washtub filled with warm water and epsom salt*
*3.have a glass of wine*
** 
*We're down kinda inland of Pasadena (seems everyone knows where the rose parade is!)*
** 
** 
*(Hey - check out the posting I did on "DC favorite recipes" or something like that - I'm thinking it will be a great post full of the best of the best recipes.)*
** 
*BTW - need any coffee or tea to go with that.....hey! your mousse is gone! (need more?)*
** 
**


----------



## thier1754

Thanks, jkath...I did take ibuprofen.  I've been icing, not doing hot water.  Maybe I need to alternate.  Hate to be a wuss, but you can't rush toes.  They're just gonna hurt until they get better.  

I'm going to check out your recipe post! 

Tea would be nice -- I love Harney's black currant.  Got any?


----------



## thier1754

I checked it out.  Super, super idea.  I will consider that section a real treasure.    You contribute so much to this site!!


----------



## jkath

*here's your black currant tea - 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*
** 
** 
** 
** 
*and ice is good for the first 20 minutes or so, but then you can soak it later on...and the epsom salts just make it happy. *
** 
*I'm going to go start on cutting the backbone out of the chickens and rub 'em down with a good spice mixture before I put 'em on the grill, so I may be back later on - hold down the fort for me*


----------



## thier1754

Will do! *sip sip sip*...


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

THIER!!!!!!!!!   ((((((((((((((((HUG)))))))))))))))  How are you??!!   We missed ya!


Wow Jkath...... averything is sparkling AND it smells great in here! Thanks for cleaning up. Good day to do it.... its dead around here.

I just got back from picking up our supplies! Can you 2 help out? Errrrrr...... just Jkath.... Thiers foot is broke. Always soak a broke part in cool water for the 1st 48 hours...... after that soak it in warm water. And LOOSELY tape it to the toe next to it.  

*getting in truck and backing it up to the loading dock*


----------



## thier1754

Thanks, Sushi!  Hugs are good! It's great to be back.  

*limp limp* I can help, but I'm slow.   I'm wearing my dh's shearling lined slippers because I can't get my own on with the fat toe. *Thier shuffles over and starts unloading stuff.* What's in these boxes??


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

General supplies except for that one crate.  Thats the one you ordered Thier! Whats in it????


----------



## thier1754

Oh, great!! My shipment of live squid, lobster, and eels!!  We're going to have a feast tonight!! *Thier begins to unload the tanks and check the viability of the animals...* Looks like all the fish made the trip alive and kickin'.  Yum.  Have you all had eel sushi?  It's yummy. Steamed Maine lobster with drawn butter and fried calamari, fresh from the ocean (almost).  We're eatin' good tonight!


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Im allergic to lobster.   BUT I'll make up for it with the other goodies you ordered! Say........ what the thing in there with the 3 eyes?!!


----------



## thier1754

Three eyes...why, that's a recently discovered sea creature we've affectionately named "deadly sushi", as it has a toxin in it that's destroyed by cooking.  Do you like its delicate shade of lavender and the green feelers all over with cherry red tips? I ordered that one just for you, Sushi! Steam him lightly and serve with cilantro mayonnaise, or slice thinly raw and incorporate into your favorite sushi recipe.


----------



## jkath

*I'm glad I BBQed chicken tonight - *
*not a fan of anything out of the ocean, unless it's still swimming around and I can watch it.*
** 
*Sush, I cannot believe how many boxes you have here.*
*What's that one crate with the big australian flag on it?*
*(at least it doesn't say "live creature"!)*
** 
*Well, if all goes well, my first shipment will come early next week and the pavers will begin tuesday I believe.*
*(unless they can be bribed to come on Monday morning, but that's up to Bang - but  I will bring them big tri-tip sandwiches filled with my pico di gaillo and fresh haas avocado slices)*
** 
*Hope you all have a lovely saturday night - *
*'evening all!*


----------



## luvs

~scrubbing empty vats~

wow! my soup went fast! what should i make now?

hmmm...  ~rummaging through pantry and fridge~

well, i guess i should make burritos. i have all this pulled pork and this roast can be shredded. these beans i couldn't fit in the soup vats need used up.
~putting up late nite special:~
2 Burritoes, 1 Beef and one Pork, side of Garlic Black Beans and Mexican Fiesta Rice, w/ Corona and Lime $11.99
~stirring and chopping~


----------



## luvs

think i'll make stuffed banana peppers, too... half of them wioth ricotta and half of them with sausage for apps tomorrow.


----------



## thier1754

Gosh, Luvs...Your food sounds great.  Can I come live at your house?

We had Asian chicken salad tonight.  Pretty good but I should have made the poofy white rice noodles fresh, as they didn't save very well from last week, even in a ziplock.


----------



## luvs

plenty of room here, thier, see you soon!


----------



## jkath

*<<ghosttown music playing as a tumbleweed rolls through the cafe>>*
** 
*is it just me or has it been reeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeealy quiet here?*
** 
*I've put lemon ricotta pancakes with raspberry butter out for anyone who's hungry.*
*and there's also fresh coffee and earl grey tea in the pots.*
**


----------



## thier1754

Sounds yummy, jkath.  I'm just putting my face on and going to work for a while this morning.  May I have pancakes and tea, please?


----------



## jkath

*Sorry about that Thier, I hope you found the pancakes!*
** 
*My gosh it IS a ghost town here!*
*(another tumbleweed blows by....)*
** 
*ahhhhhhhh! That can only mean ONE thing.......*
** 
*the red sauce showdown between Buckytom and Sushi must be a'comin' soon!*


----------



## thier1754

*Thier whistles Clint Eastwood's favorite tune* Yah dah yah dah Yaaahh...Bum Bum Bum...

I imagine the Virtual Cafe citizens will be gatherin' on the sidewalks to watch that there showdown. 'Pears to be some mighty bad blood between Sushi and ol' BuckyTom...*Mighty* bad blood...(or is that red sauce???)


----------



## Heat

Gosh! Woooooooooooosh! I almost got knocked over by this huge tumbleweed. Hey Jkath, and hey Thier. Just stopped bye to visit. Did'nt want anyone to forget about me. LOL BTW hows the basement coming along? Is Bang still working his butt off? Wow Jkath Place looks so nice. So, hows business? And, i need a Long Island Iced Tea. Think i could just go make it myself? Walks to the liquer.


----------



## thier1754

Help yourself, Heat!  I'm busy here setting up the first aid station for the showdown.  You know...Wet Naps for wiping off red sauce splatters, shampoo for sauce-in-the-hair, cold compresses for high-speed meatball contusions, etc.  It's a dirty job, but someone's got to do it.


----------



## Brooksy

Ready for action.....

But I'll keep out of the way.


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

But my hat hasnt come in yet. I HAVE to have that hat!  

Bucky prepare to eat your words!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Hmmmmmmmm.... *kicking tumbleweed* guess everyone was at church the whole day. RIGHT?!


----------



## jkath

* I  belive this is yours, Sushi*

​ 
* In ride the two hombres...*




*ready to do some red sauce damage......*


----------



## jkath

*these tumbleweeds are gettin' mighty fierce!*


----------



## luvs

yeah!
and the wind is making my hair all windblown-y. 
i need a shot of vodka. BANG! whare areeeeeeeeeeee youuuuuuuuuuu?!!! ~voice echoing~
~luvs fighting winds as tumbleweed gets tangled in hair. cussing. #$)*&^   %^&* )*!@ luvs yanking madly at tumbleweed caught in long locks.~


----------



## jkath

*here, luvs - have a hat.*


----------



## jkath

*(grabbing pink sugar bubble bath)*
** 
*'night folks - I'm going to go for a soak in the jacuzzi*


----------



## luvs

thanks, jkath. i think i'll take red.

just got that tumbleweed untangled. 

think some old West food is in order here. i'm gonna make some cornbread and beans.


----------



## jkath

*<<poking head in from outside>>*
** 
*I'll take some cornbread with butter, please!*
*and a hot toddy.*
*okay...now I'm going!*


----------



## luvs

here you go, jkath. good night!


----------



## middie

i'll take the black one to the right in the middle ! whoa where IS everyone ??? i know they weren't all away with me for the weekend lol. jkath the place looks great !!!


----------



## thier1754

Good morning.  I made bread last night, so we're having toast and watching the news. I've also brought seven loaves into the cafe for everyone -- honey wheat germ bread...Enjoy!


----------



## Alix

Hey all. I missed you! I got so wrapped up getting ready to go away this weekend I forgot to tell y'all I would be gone. OOPS! 

ANYWAY...we went out of town to a dance competition for my oldest daughter. Her group took Gold in her division! We are so proud.

I will be here on and off all day, got to do laundry from the weekend and then there is ball tonight. I am going to make that yummy looking Chicken Divan for dinner. Shall I whip up a few for the Cafe?

I brought in some fresh muffins this morning, strawberry cream cheese and double blueberry. Is there any coffee left?


----------



## middie

alix that's so cool about your daughter ! congratulations !!


----------



## jkath

*woo-hoos are in order for your girl, Alix!*
** 
*I'll take a strawberry muffin.....please! *
*(and some coffee....with milk.....and maybe a reese's.......and a doughnut........oh, and an eclair....and, um, maybe a small bag of good 'n plenty candies)*


----------



## thier1754

jkath: Good thing those are virtual calories!! Are you in an emotional funk, eating all that sugar?  *Thier puts her arm around jkath and walks her away from the treat table...*


----------



## jkath

*nah...it's just that I was at the gym for 1-1/2 hours today and I didn't feel like being healthy! (and the fact that I baked two pies yesterday and couldn't eat them since I had to bring them somewhere didn't help!)*
*I think I'll just go with coffee. and maybe a peanut butter oreo for dunking.*


----------



## jkath

*I'll be back in a bit - Sushi has put me in charge (what was he thinking?!) of paying the monthly bills at the cafe. So, I need to get to that asap.*
*thanks for the coffee!*


----------



## thier1754

Welcome! *Thier gives jkath an Oreo for the road.*


----------



## Alix

Sorry about that disappearing act folks. My computer is having fits again. I think it is time to think about buying a new one.  

Thanks for the congrats to my girl. We are pretty proud of her. I made some spaghetti and foccaccia for dinner tonight. I didn't have enough chicken to do the chicken divan. I am holding off on the shopping until tomorrow...15% off day. Whoohoo!!


----------



## jkath

*Alix, I had to break down and get a new computer last month - *
*fortunately I got a good bundle deal, and even better, the store was out of the printer that came with the bundle, so they upgraded me to a much nicer one*
** 
*But! I copied my important stuff onto a ton of floppy discs...then, after I deleted all the files and had hooked up my new computer, I realized it didn't accept floppys. *
** 
*I'm going to donutman again after I finish at "Tar-jay"...anyone want me to bring any to the cafe?*
**


----------



## thier1754

I'd love maple bars!! Several!!


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Thanks for doing the bills Jkath.  



> *But! I copied my important stuff onto a ton of floppy discs...then, after I deleted all the files and had hooked up my new computer, I realized it didn't accept floppys. *



Find someone that has a floppy drive with a CD burner. Copy the files from the floppy to the hard drive.... from there copy the files to the CD. WA-LAH!  

HEY...... anyone feed the fish in the ceiling aquarium in the lounge that was left over from dinning room #2?


----------



## jkath

*I know it can be done...but........*
*this way I have less clutter in my life if those things don't exist, right?*
** 
*and yes, I fed the fish. I don't eat 'em, but I will feed 'em.*


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Dont eat them?! Why what are you feeding them?


----------



## jkath

*I thought you knew I didn't eat any seafood. *
** 
*oh, and I'm feeding this stuff I found on the counter... here it is <<handing red box to sushi>> GASP! OH NO! this isn't fish food.........it's.....................*


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Its????? WHAT????!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jkath

*it's...it's... well, just look in the tank, sush*


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

*climbing ladder to tank*   JKATH!!!! What did...... what did you DO????!!!


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

They are big! And they look happy and delicious!   You did a good job!!!!


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

*rushing to kitchen and making sushi rice*   Ohhhhhhhhhhh this is going to be GOOD! 

HEY!!!!!!!!!!! Where is BAng???!!!!! We need him to put the seal of approval on the renovations!


----------



## jkath

*thank you.*
*(the box was filled with my vitamins!)*
** 
*I haven't seen Bang in a while. Something about Brian Setzer calling and needing Bang to play backup for a gig or two.*


----------



## jkath

*message for Alix when she comes in for her shift:*
*I watched Bill & Ted's Excellent Adventure last night, and chuckled the whole way through. It just gets better and better.*

"As you can see, Genghis greatly enjoys Twinkies because of the *excellent* sugar rush."


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

*pulling tuna from tank* *tuna pulling Sushi from platform*   ARRRRGHHHHH!!!!!!    HELP!!!!!


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

*trying to catch tuna* This guy is slippery!   GAAAAARRRRRR!!!!! *grabbing tuna*


----------



## middie

jkath said:
			
		

> *message for Alix when she comes in for her shift:*
> *I watched Bill & Ted's Excellent Adventure last night, and chuckled the whole way through. It just gets better and better.*
> 
> "As you can see, Genghis greatly enjoys Twinkies because of the *excellent* sugar rush."


this movie kills me  . i love when they call joan of arc... ms. of arc


----------



## thier1754

Hang on, Sushi!!! *Thier drags Sushi out of the tank by the back of his britches and plops him, dripping, on the counter.*


----------



## luvs

~luvs handing sushi a towel and some hot coffee as he shivers.~


----------



## jkath

+

=
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*I even put some avocado on there for you*


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

*shivering* Thank you Thier and Luvs!!!! *drinking coffee* Im going down to the massage chair and wrap myself with the blanket. I need some rest. And tomorrow Im eatting that tuna!


----------



## jkath

*<<opening all the doors and windows to the cafe, upstairs and downstairs>>*
*It's a beeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee-u-ti-ful day! Let's get some fresh air in this joint!*
*<<taking fresh blueberry muffins out of the oven, drizzling cinnamon streudel over tops>>*
*<<pouring water into coffee pot>>*
*Wake up people!*
** 
*I hear someone special is arriving today - we must make the cafe look it's best!*
*I'll check back later to see if you guys need anything.*


----------



## thier1754

Muffins here, please!


----------



## jkath

*here ya go - careful - they're still quite hot - *
*and here's a plate of bacon and home fries too*
*I think I see Alix in the distance coming down the street - *
** 
*Anyway, I must go! hold down the fort!*
** 
*thanks, thier*


----------



## Alix

I'm up. Fire one of those muffins over this way jkath. I am hopeful that my computer will allow me to stay for a while today. *muttering dreadful threats about machines*

My favourite line from Bill and Ted (although I have a LOT of them) has got to be...

"Strange things are afoot at the Circle K"

Oh, and I love Miss of Arc too, and Mr The Kid, and Frood Dude. Heeheehee. Love the wilting corndog and Socrates calling him a GEEK!


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

I think I have food poisoning. Im really sick!


----------



## middie

oh no ds... been there it's not pretty. anything i can do for you?


----------



## Alix

*Handing Sushi dry toast and ginger ale* Are you sure it isn't something you caught when you went swimming in the fish tank?


----------



## thier1754

In the real world sick?


----------



## Alix

Going to shower. Someone tag me.


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

In the real world sick, yes. I feel better now though. I took some pain killers and drank a thing of soy milk. But man am I tired. *chomping on toast and drinking a bit of gingerale* Ahhhhhhh.


----------



## jkath

*must be from working too hard, sushi.*
*You need to tell them that after 2 weeks and 2 days, you are allotted a 3 day vacation.*
*It's only fair.*
** 
*Painkillers are quite helpful too.*
** 
*Want some pie? I've made 3 apple cream pies in the last 6 days and I'm thinking about making another later on today for a friend. Let me know if you want some for the cafe.*


----------



## jkath

*I hate to say it, but is this thread dying?*


----------



## thier1754

It may be...Where is everyone posting instead?  I haven't checked the numbers.


----------



## thier1754

Looks like everybody's over at "Desserts, Sweets and Baking"!


----------



## jkath

*hmmmmm....*
*maybe I need to bring in the big guns:*
** 
*woo hoo! Guys! over here!!!*
**


----------



## thier1754

*Thier dives face first into the brownie plate...Sucking and chewing sounds are heard...*


----------



## jkath

*hey! I'm trying to lure them back! *
*now, you can have some of this, but leave a little for the others*
*I'll be back later on*


----------



## middie

i'm here !! it has been slow here lately. wonder where everyone is ??


----------



## thier1754

Oh, all right.   I *am *a bit full after eating that platter of brownies/fudge.  How kind of you to prepare them _*just*_ for _*me*_!     *_burp...*_


----------



## thier1754

Hi, Middie! I think everybody's down the street at that new bakery...


----------



## jkath

*have you noticed that everything has slowed down since.........*
** 
*"the incident"?*
** 
** 
*(that would be when sushi got ........*
** 
** 
*a J-O-B!)*


----------



## middie

ooooh you're gonna be in BIG trouble when jkath gets back their


----------



## thier1754

No I won't Middie...jkath LIKES me.  

Yes, jkath, Sushi was the driving force, and he's buried in work these days.  Also, the weather is nicer and our group is probably spending more time outside.


----------



## crewsk

Hey y'all!! Sorry I haven't been around lately, we had an appraiser come to the house tonight & I had to help hubby get the place cleaned up.  I'm glad that's over now!!

I brought a cheesecake topped with peanut butter cups if anyone wants any!


----------



## luvs

hi, guys. be sure to check the 'high bucky noon' thread.


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

This thread is NOT dying!  Its warmer out. We have days of huge amounts of posts and then a few where there are 4 or 5. Its no biggie. Im not worried about it. I dont know about you guys but I really enjoy out virtual Cafe!


DOnt you? If you dont enjoy it then it should die. If you DO enjoy it then it will always be here.


----------



## middie

ds i love the cafe. too bad reality keeps me from posting in here alot.


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Well compare OUR Cafe thats been around for just short time then look at THIS place ----> http://www.williamshatner.com/modules.php?op=modload&name=phpBB2&file=viewtopic&t=15434 

Trust me..... we are busy!


----------



## middie

i am seeing that right aren't i ? 

only 40 pages of posts ????


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Yup.... since 2002.   They dont even have 600 posts yet! So we should feel proud on how great this place is doing! And hey, Im really having a blast! I love you guys and this Cafe a way that we ALL have fun together. And again, there will be days where we will have 80 posts and others where everyone is out because of the beautiful weather. 

I havent even started a marketing campaign for the Cafe yet!


----------



## middie

3 yrs and so little posts. sad sad sad. this is a pretty fun place to post in. if it weren't for you we wouldn't even have this place sush. so i want to say 









and we love you too


----------



## thier1754

Me, too! I think this is an inspired idea and we need to keep it cookin'.


----------



## middie

right now i'm crawling into one of the recliners. pulling blankie up over my head and going to sleep. goodnight everyone


----------



## thier1754

Sweet dreams, Middie!


----------



## luvs

'night, middie!


----------



## Erik

Saturday...does anyone want to have Kentucky Derby virtual party here at the cafe???


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

You have really touched my heart Middie, Thier and the rest of you.     I will crawl into bed with a big smile on my face and my heart warmed. God Night all!


And yes Erik! Just tell us what you want served!!


----------



## luvs

can't wait till the party! what should we get on tap?


----------



## ronjohn55

luvs_food said:
			
		

> can't wait till the party! what should we get on tap?


 
If it's a Kentucky Derby Party, we need to have Mint Juleps!!

John


----------



## crewsk

You beat me to it ronjohn!! 

I'm typing slow today. I ripped half of my right thumbnail off Sunday night when I turned on the shop vac & it hurts like you know what!!


----------



## middie

good morning everyone. i made some peanut butter crunch french toast... any takers ??


----------



## thier1754

Ouch, Crewsk!   That's so painful.  Hugs.


----------



## crewsk

Thanks their! I took the bandaids off a little while ago & it looks nasty!! When the nail broke, it just bent straight back & didn't break off so it not only brised the quick, but I had to pull it the rest of the way off & my thumb nail was a little over a 1/4 of an inch long!! I had to fight real hard to keep from cussing because TC was standing next to me.


----------



## middie

p.b. crunch french toast is in oven keeping warm for whoever wants some.


----------



## thier1754

I sympathize completely.  Over the weekend, I bashed my little toe...It ballooned up, everything around it swelled, and eventually ended up bruising the whole side of my foot. I couldn't walk for a couple of days.  I don't think it was broken, tho I did at the time, but the pain is excruciating for a while.  

I think ripping off a nail has to be a sharp, burning, awful pain, and I hope it gets better soon. Big buckets of sympathy for you.


----------



## crewsk

Bashing toes can be just as bad as loosing fingernails. I think we both need some of middies pb crunch french toast topped with ice cream & chocolate syrup!


----------



## thier1754

Here, here!  That sounds like just what the doctor ordered!


----------



## Alix

OK, I have been so busy I haven't even had time to catch up on the Cafe posts! Whats shaking around here ladies? 

Care for some birthday cupcakes? I made a gazillion. Its my daughters birthday today and I need to take a batch to the ball game tonight. Chocolate with chocolate frosting and sprinkles.

Can I get a sweet tea please? With a lime wedge? I'm parched!


----------



## thier1754

*Thier quickly wipes off the remnants of pb crunch french toast topped with ice cream & chocolate syrup* I'll have some of those cupcakes, Alix! I'm starved...


----------



## thier1754

And here's your tea.


----------



## Alix

Here you go thier, want some sweet tea too?


----------



## thier1754

Please! I still have some homemade honey wheat germ bread left over from a couple of days ago...Fresh butter and strawberry jam on top. Anybody?


----------



## Alix

Can I have some with some sliced turkey, mayo and cucumbers? I need something substantial.


----------



## mudbug

ooooh, alix.  me too.  I have leave for work in 30 minutes.


----------



## Alix

*Putting on apron, slicing bread, toasting bread, slathering on the mayo and piling on the turkey and cucumber* What do you want in your sandwich mudbug? Same as me?


----------



## mudbug

same as you, with thanks to thier for making that awesome bread.


----------



## Alix

Here you go! Watch out, its heavy. I am taking mine with me, I have to run out and do an errand. Back in a few.


----------



## thier1754

Sorry...I was listening to an Irish album.  I'm supposed to play with the singer and there's no music, so I'm transcribing it myself. Puff puff...Haven't done this in a while, and I'm rusty!


----------



## Alix

No biggie, no one was here. I am back for a bit now.  

*Scrubbing dishes, dusting, cleaning out the cupboards...WHAT IS THAT???*


----------



## middie

peeking in over alix's shoulder. 







i'm baffled alix... i just hope it isn't something that's going to attack us


----------



## thier1754

Oh my gosh...It's...it's...Something with green eye stalks and purple prickles all over!!! Let's put it in Sushi's bed!!


----------



## jkath

*I'm not sure if I want to go near the cupboard right now...*
*just doing a quickie check in to say 'hey'. *
*I'm so glad you all want to keep this going - I'm having so much fun (but the laundry is suffering....oh well!)*
*Since all is good, I guess I can let you guys know that the outdoor garden/dining area in the front of the cafe will be having it's tarp removed and you can all see the final product. Hope you like it!*
** 
*Sushi, I checked with the BS site - so....which poster are you?*


----------



## thier1754

Looking forward to seeing that garden!!


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Jkath I cant WAIT!!!!!!!   Hope the weather is nice for it though! Its been a bit chilly over here lately.   And by the way..... WHAT THE   IS IN MY BED!!???   



> *Sushi, I checked with the BS site - so....which poster are you?*


 
I am Deadly Sushi   on William Shatners forum. I havent really posted much in a while. 
Well Im going fishing in the lake. *grabbing fishing gear* If I catch something should I throw it back or cook it?

But 1st I have to go out in the front for..... something......  
*peeking under tarp*


----------



## middie

And by the way..... WHAT THE  IS IN MY BED!!???   

sush sush sush it's something with green eye stalks and purple prickles all over.
lol. sorry i'm being a smart a$$ again.


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

> it's something with green eye stalks and purple prickles all over.


 
Ok.... whos idea was this?!  

*getting tongs and lysol*  *going up to bedroom and picking "IT" up with tongs....... ripping sheets off and spraying disinfectant* 
What in heck IS this thing?!  *walking outside and throwing "IT" into garden*
*Going to change sheets* HEY!!! Who replaced my nice beige sheets with SpongeBob sheets??!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Gaaaaarrrrrrrrrrrr!!!!!!!!!! *putting sheets on bed* Im going to bed!!


----------



## middie

Ok.... whos idea was this?!  
i can't name any names (their)
as far as the sheets that wasn't me
either. i'd have opted for wolf sheets
personally lol. nighty night sush.


----------



## jkath

*I would've given you navy and hunter green plaid flannel, myself. They're more snuggly.*
** 
*g'night sushi.*
*<<hearing snoring in the distance>>*
*<<tiptoeing away, downstairs>>*
** 
*hey middie! Par-tay in the HOWSE!*
*"The roof...the roof...the roof is on fire...we don't need no water let the............."*
*oops, I forgot this is a family site.*
*Putting on Prince's 1999 and dancing around.*
*Get me a coconut rum and coke, please! I'm in the mood for fun!*
** 
*(only the h will be home soon, so I'm sure he'll want to play online poker, so I may be gone soon)*


----------



## middie

here ya go jkath... one malibu rum and coke


----------



## jkath

*aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah!*
*the taste that refreshes!*
** 
*Don't tell Sush, but I had a small firepit put in near the jacuzzi so we can sit in it and make s'mores at the same time.*
*I'm going out there*
*(grabbing hershey bars, giant marshmallows, graham crackers and a jug 'o milk)*
*wanna make some?\*
*gotta go - h is home.*


----------



## middie

jkath i'll wait so we can do this tomorrow. good night !


----------



## thier1754

-DEADLY SUSHI- said:
			
		

> Ok.... whos idea was this?!
> 
> *getting tongs and lysol* *going up to bedroom and picking "IT" up with tongs....... ripping sheets off and spraying disinfectant*
> What in heck IS this thing?! *walking outside and throwing "IT" into garden*
> *Going to change sheets* HEY!!! Who replaced my nice beige sheets with SpongeBob sheets??!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gaaaaarrrrrrrrrrrr!!!!!!!!!! *putting sheets on bed* Im going to bed!!


 
Gosh, what an ill-tempered guy.  That little guy in your bed was a special pet to keep you company.  It took me hours to corner and catch him just for YOU! As long as you don't roll over on him, he's harmless.   And I'm sure the Sponge Bob sheets were a lovely gift from some admirer who thinks you look very very young...


----------



## middie

Good Morning Everyone. Rise and shine. Somebody slap me I'm NEVER this cheerful in the morning lol. Anyway if anyone wants breakfast help yourself. I have to start setting up the cafe for the Red Sauce Show Down between Sush and Bucky.


----------



## Alix

Morning! Sorry I left in such a rush yesterday. That THING in the cupboard really freaked me out.

Did Sushi like the Spongebob sheets I got for him? I made sure he had fresh sheets and even a little mint on his pillow upstairs. I thought he has been working so hard at his new job that he deserved a treat.

OK, fresh croissants and strawberries for breakfast. I am also brewing a BIG pot of butter pecan coffee to go with. Any takers?


----------



## middie

yes me please alix. i'm busy helping their outside set up for the red sauce challenge under high bucky noon.


----------



## Alix

K middie, here you go. I brought some creme fraiche for the strawberries too, and here are your croissants and butter. And of course coffee.

Hey, it looks nice out here! You are doing a great job. I will start prepping the hors d'oerves (sp?) for the party. I can do bruschetta, and some antipasti?


----------



## ronjohn55

Hey, some delivery truck just showed up with about 2 tons of tomatoes - Any idea where to put them???

John


----------



## Alix

Put them in that alcove out by the tents Middie is setting up. The boys can do with them as they will. 

ronjohn, is that beer ready for today? mudbug was asking about it.


----------



## middie

k guys hate to leave you like ths but reality is calling me. i know you guys can handle it. i'll come back and give you a hande when i get back home. about 8ish.


----------



## mudbug

Alix said:
			
		

> ronjohn, is that beer ready for today? mudbug was asking about it.


 
yeah! it's past noon here.


----------



## Alix

Hey mudbug, I just went down to the basement and all the kegs are EMPTY!  

Can you get on the phone and get some over here pronto? Can you order a bunch of wine too, some folks might prefer that with their red sauce when we are taste testing.


----------



## mudbug

I knew it, I just knew it.  Ronjohn's down there prepping Bucky for the showdown.  NO CHEATING, YOU GUYS!!!

*dialing Beer911*  
"Hello?  Emergency here at the cafe.  Need infusion fast.  Yes, right away. Two trucks, please." 

*hanging up and dialing Oenophiles Anonymous (motto: If you can spell it, you are one of us)* 
 "Hello?  yes, DC Virtual Cafe here.  We need 10 - make that 12 - cases of assorted vintages.  Please make sure there is a least one bottle of white marked 'for pds' in that shipment.  Send the bill to Mr. Deadly Sushi."


----------



## Alix

LMAO mudbug, I can spell it, but I am not one! I brought some of my BIL's home brewed red for me and anyone else who can't drink the commercial stuff.


----------



## Alix

Back in a few. Tag me someone! The proscuitto is over there, and the various cheeses are over there. The bruschetta just needs to be assembled. Ciao!


----------



## mudbug

*picking proscuitto out of teeth*  sorry, I had to run after the wine deliverer to tell him to bring back some wine for jkath without sulfites.

I am locking the basement door.  No one named john allowed down there until the showdown is over.

*arranging bruschetta on attractive plates hand-painted in Italy, pouring several glasses of wine in various shades of red and white*  who needs a nosh?


----------



## ronjohn55

mudbug said:
			
		

> *picking proscuitto out of teeth* sorry, I had to run after the wine deliverer to tell him to bring back some wine for jkath without sulfites.
> 
> I am locking the basement door. No one named john allowed down there until the showdown is over.
> 
> *arranging bruschetta on attractive plates hand-painted in Italy, pouring several glasses of wine in various shades of red and white* who needs a nosh?


 
  Um, Hi there, names inspector Bender - City Keg inspections...  I need to get into the cellar to check your recent Keg delivery....


----------



## mudbug

Let me smell your breath first, Inspector.


----------



## buckytom

<<<thud>>>

'bug?
'bug?
muuuudbuuuuug, wake up!!!!!! she passed out from the vapors.
ronjohn, step away from the tiki torch before the whole place goes up!!!!!!


----------



## thier1754

Mudbug, a nosh would be great... Whoooo...I'm feeling a little dizzy.  What's the overwhelming smell??...*Thier passes out cold, bruschetta still clutched in her fingers...*


----------



## mudbug

*raising weakly up on one elbow and glaring at buckytom*  just a minute young man!  as long as I'm down here, let me smell your breath too.


*gesturing faintly to alix's bruschetta feast* here you go, thier, dear.


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

*turning air circulation fans on high* MAN!!!    Ronjohn what the  !!!?? Darn Bender units! Now we have NO beer!  


Ok Bucky..... On Saturday..... HIGH NOON Central Standard time we should post our sauces right HERE in the Cafe! Mano AAAAA  Mano!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





If its nice out we will have our 'set' moved outside, next to the lake. If not then inside the lounge it is! Only Italian songs by Louis Prima, Dean Martin and Frank Sinatra will be played.

Do you accept to these terms??!!!


----------



## middie

anybody else hear the them to "The Good The Bad and The Ugly playing somewhere from a distance ? Or is it just me ????


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Ok Middie..... you drink some of Ronjohns brew? Youre spelling is off today.


----------



## middie

no my spelling is good... it's my typing that's off lol


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

*picking up Mudbug and putting her in massage chair with a Gatorade IV drip* She never knew what hit her.


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

HEY! Did todays shipment arrive yet??!!! I ordered something and I SOOOOOOOOOOOOO want it!


----------



## middie

sush is it in really big box ?? if so it's by the fridge.


----------



## Alix

Just a huge order of tomatoes (under the tent out back, with the cooler fans blowing on them), and the beer and wine arrived a while ago too.


----------



## mudbug

*mudbug stirs in the massage chair, mumbles something unintelligible, picks at needle in arm, and falls back into a stupor*


----------



## middie

alix there's a really big box next to the fridge. didn't you see it? you can fit about 20 of me in it lol.


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Nope not a BIG package..... its about a 3x5 box. Its an order of 10 HUGE Super Soakers!!!!!!


----------



## middie

sorry sush i haven't seen it. unless it came after i left.


----------



## jkath

*oh, those were YOURS, Sushi?*
*drat! I kinda filled 'em with beer and ronjohn and I had fun last night shootin folks walking by the cafe. giggle giggle....*
*it's kinda fun. Wanna try?*
*It's also fun to try to shoot each other in the mouth, while avoiding the nose.*
*pppppppppppssssssssssssssssssshhhhhhhhhhhhhhtttttttttttt see?*


----------



## Alix

*Alix tiptoes into the giant walk in fridge, slings super soaker over her shoulder and leaps out into the cafe* 

Hey middie....*FWOOOSH* Heeheehee!!

Sushi...*FWOOSH*

Mudbug...oh...I shouldn't...*FWOOOOOOOOOSH*

Heeheeheehee, I love these things!


----------



## Alix

*Alix jumps into a golf cart and careens out into the park, laughing madly* See you in a couple of hours guys, I filled all the Super Soakers and put them in the fridge to get REALLY cold. Enjoy!


----------



## jkath

*right behind you Alix <<lacing up running shoes and taking off after the cart>>*
*I'm in the mood to cause some trouble*


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

*wipping liquid off NEW shirt* GARRRRR!!! You GOT me.    REVENGE!!!!!!! Where are those super soakers???!!!! *looking in closet..... looking under sink...... looking behind tree....* (LICK!!!)


----------



## jkath

*Careful, Sush!*
*If Alix used one of the soakers that still had beer in it, *
*Tawny could get drunk!*
*(now that would be a sight to see!)*


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Got ya Jkath! *going outside and grabbing hose*   Just TRY it!!


----------



## Brooksy

mudbug said:
			
		

> *mudbug stirs in the massage chair, mumbles something unintelligible, picks at needle in arm, and falls back into a stupor*


SUSHI!!
That wasn't Gatorade, that was the red wine!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Look at the smile on her face.   

So long as she's enjoying it.


----------



## jkath

*aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!*
*I'm comin' to get you sushi!!!!!*
** 
*<<ducking behind bar>>*
*<<Popping up behind big giant TV>>*
** 
*YOU ARE TOAST, MR. SUSHI.*
*TAKE THAT! *
*pppppppppppppppppppppsssssssssssssssssshhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhtttttttttttttttttttttttt*


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

*dropping hose* My new shirt is ruined. *getting bucket and filling it water* ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh JKATH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! *flinging water at Jkath*    Uhhhhhh ohhhhh.....


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

*water shrinking cotton shirt to show off muscles*


----------



## jkath

*well, now that I'm wet....I'm jumping into the jacuzzi!*
*truce, sush?*
*<<sushi nods politely>>*
*<<jkath extends left hand for a handshake and whips a super soaker out of her right and completely saturates sushi>>*
** 
*hee hee*


----------



## jkath

*nice pecs, sush.*
**


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Im going to change.   *sucking in gut*


----------



## jkath

*change? we were just getting started with the fun!*
*oh all right.*
** 
*I'm going for a soak and then dinner. Wake me in a few.*


----------



## middie

hey man... how did i get into this mess ? lol. who's going to splain to the cops why i smell like beer ? nevermind i'll just sleep here again lol.


----------



## luvs

~luvs enters cafe and concludes that the whole crew has gone mad.~
what's wrong with mudbug? and why does it smell like beer in here?
~luvs shrugs, goes to fridge, and curiously picks up squirt gun.~
hey! beer!
~luvs fills mouth with high-pressure blast 'o brew.~


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Mudbug is fine.... it IS Gatoraide. *giving her stuffed animal* Hi Luvs!   Care to hang in the lounge? Youre music choice!


----------



## Brooksy

-DEADLY SUSHI- said:
			
		

> Mudbug is fine.... it IS Gatoraide. *giving her stuffed animal* Hi Luvs!   Care to hang in the lounge? Youre music choice!


 I bet Muddy wakes up with a hangover rather than a sugar rush.


----------



## luvs

hey, sush! how about some Pink Floyd!
~luvs goes to jukebox and puts on tunes~
look, mudbug woke up.


----------



## middie

mud might have woken up but i for one am turning in. nighty night guys 
snoozing in chair.


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Im pooped too. *going up to 2nd floor* Goodnight all. LOOOOOOOOG day.   Love you guys!


----------



## thier1754

Gosh darn it, I missed Sushi again.  And Middie...


----------



## luvs

i'm going for a dip in the jacuzzi. things are slow around here tonite.
BTW, sush, i contacted someone about building an Olympic-sized pool for this summer. the workers are coming tomorrow to start digging. i ordered towels and lounge chairs, and all kinds of pool equipment too. i hope you don't mind. the bill is kinda high. 
can't wait!
i was thinking of doing a pig roast tomorrow, weather permitting. what do you guys think?
when is the red sauce showdown?
here's what our pool will look like:


----------



## crewsk

I've got a fresh pot of butter pecan coffee & some hot orange cranberry scones if anyone wants some. I'm going to throw some linens in the wash & visit the jacuzzi for a while if anyone needs anything.


----------



## Alix

Did I hear butter pecan coffee? Wooo! *pouring a cup* AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHH!!! Good stuff crewsk. Is it quiet in here today? Anything need prepping?


----------



## crewsk

Yeah, it's pretty quiet today, so, do whatever you want Alix. Glad the coffee's good!


----------



## middie

morning everyone. *eyes half open*. going to help myself to coffee and a scone.


----------



## Alix

Hey guys, I have to dash to get a seatbelt fixed in my van. Back soon.


----------



## PA Baker

See ya Alix!  I'm thinking about making buffalo chicken salads for lunch.  Does anyone want one?


----------



## crewsk

I do, I do!! That sounds great PA! Anything I can do to help?


----------



## PA Baker

Do you want to make some iced sweet tea?  I make these suckers hot so you'll want a lot to drink!


----------



## crewsk

Sure thing! I'll slice some lemons for the tea too.


----------



## PA Baker

Sounds good--thanks!  Salads are ready when you are!


----------



## crewsk

Mmmm...this is perfect! Thanks PA!


----------



## crewsk

I hate to eat & run but I need to get a couple of things done before I pick TC up from school. See y'all later!


----------



## Alix

*Cough cough* Who left this pot of soup on the stove on high??? Oops, that was me!  Seriously folks, you should see my house right now, thank god for hood fans. I am now banning myself from the kitchen. I am clearly not in the right headspace for it today.


----------



## crewsk

Don't feel bad Alix. Last week I was preheating the oven to 400 & when I opened it to slide whatever it was I was going to cook, I found one of my dinner plates with a piece of country fried steak on it covered with foil from supper the night before(hubby was supposed to take it out)!  Luckly the plate didn't break.


----------



## jkath

crewsk said:
			
		

> Don't feel bad Alix. Last week I was preheating the oven to 400 & when I opened it to slide whatever it was I was going to cook, I found one of my dinner plates with a piece of country fried steak on it covered with foil from supper the night before(hubby was supposed to take it out)! Luckly the plate didn't break.


 
*That reminds me of the time we went to Grandma's house and it smelled awful - she had preheated the oven for a turkey, and when she opened the door, there was all her melted tupperware that she had stored in it!*
** 
*I'm poking my head in quickly, but need to go pick up son #2. Be back soon. Would someone mind brewing up some coffee for me? I'd like some to go with the cookies I made last night. If anyone wants any, I already brought 12 dozen to the church, but I've still got 3 dozen left. (they're best warmed in the toaster) *


----------



## thier1754

Just popping in before I leave work.  Busy day today.  Think we'll go Mexican tonight.  I'm snacking on our British toffee...Gotta get away from all the goodies.  Hugs to all.


----------



## middie

starting coffee for jkath and whoever else wants some


----------



## thier1754

PA Baker said:
			
		

> Sounds good--thanks! Salads are ready when you are!


 
Not too much pepper in that buffalo chicken...Don't want that little person to start sweating!


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

> BTW, sush, i contacted someone about building an Olympic-sized pool for this summer. the workers are coming tomorrow to start digging. i ordered towels and lounge chairs, and all kinds of pool equipment too. i hope you don't mind. the bill is kinda high.


 

Nope. Sorry. No pool. We have NOOOOOO place to put it. Plus we have to start hanging on to our money.  We are spending it like water. And Bang STILL hasnt given us the OK that the wine cellar is finally finished.


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

There is a big crate of cherry tomatoes that were supposed to arrive. Its actually a NEW variety! They are Cherry Bomb Tomatoes!!   Got them at a HUGE discount! Seems that when you poke em they REALLY pack a punch.   Thought they would be fun. I got them from the same farmer the raised Fred the avacado.


----------



## Alix

Freaky. It won't let me on the newest page without posting. So here I go.


----------



## jkath

_*Those tomatoes sound fun, Sushi*_
_*but be careful!*_
** 





** 

_*I must be going - my soup is ready*_
_*(made broccoli/potato/corn/chicken chowder *_​​_*and there's vanilla cream filled strawberries for dessert)*_

*
*​*
*


----------



## Alix

*Mmmmph* There WERE filled strawberries for dessert, but um...a really big guy came through and ran off with them. Ya thats the ticket! *Alix wipes the cream off her chin*


----------



## middie

yum juicy maters. jkath i'm on my way over !!


----------



## jkath

*I'll post the recipe later tonight or tomorrow - it's super easy (I make it with my kids)*
** 
*okay, now I'm really going...really!*
**


----------



## middie

bye jkath !!


----------



## middie

if anyone wants coffee help yourself. i'm going out to the jacuzzi and making s'mores.


----------



## middie

btw it's cherry almond coffee


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

> *Mmmmph* There WERE filled strawberries for dessert, but um...a really big guy came through and ran off with them. Ya thats the ticket! *Alix wipes the cream off her chin*




I SEEEEEEE! Well we will call the authorities and found out (spongeBob) who it is!   So, Alix what were they filled WITH!??


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Jkath.... I understand! Those cherry bomb tomatoes could wreak havok!    BUUUUUUT I have a PLAN!!!!!   We make Bloody Marys and you HAVE to eat the tomato!!! What do you think????!!!! Anyone wanna try one?


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Oh YEAH...... who has fed the fish? And Jkath when are you going to unravel your creation in the front?! And who has de-weeded the garden? And whats with all the avacados onthe ground from our tree in the back? And anyone put out some quail eggs and water for Tawny? PLUS what about our alcohol testing squirrel???!! Come ON you GUYS!!


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

> if anyone wants coffee help yourself. i'm going out to the jacuzzi and making s'mores.


 (SPLASH!!!!!!) Hi Middie! I have cleaned the kitchen and scrubbed the floors. Im relaxing. *eatting s'more*


----------



## middie

*yelling in from jacuzzi* I fed the fish, i think crewsk weeded the garden. i'll take care of tawny. jkath will take care of the avacados lol.


----------



## middie

oh hey ds there you are. guess i don't have to yell anymore do i ? lol


----------



## middie

ds don't leave. i'm going to take care of tawny real quick. i'll brb.


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

*splash* Im gaining some pounds.   My gut is hanging over my trunks. Great.... this isnt relaxing, just depressing.


----------



## middie

ds tawny says *lick* !! please don't talk about gaining pounds i can relate lol. i've even been working out and gaining.


----------



## luvs

sush, i can't believe we can't get a pool! not even a small one?


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Getting old SUCKS!   I love the saying "youth is wasted on the young".


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Luvs.... we only have room for the jacuzzi. Water is GREAT and the jets are going. Come on in and join us!


----------



## middie

who's getting old ??? i'm 29 and holding lol. i'm older than my mom she's still 21


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

oh wait..... *getting guacamole and chips* *going back to jacuzzi* THIS helps!!


----------



## middie

guacamole and chips ontop of s'mores ? yummy sush


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

LOL!!!! Im not a s'mores kinda guy.


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

hey nice suit!


----------



## middie

*looking up at all the stars* hey sush, do you think we can put an observatory above the cafe ?


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Awwwww...... I wanna put my sushi bar up there with a japanese garden.


----------



## middie

can't we just put that in the observatory ?


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

*eatting guacamole covered chip* We could buy a thing you look in that makes planets look bigger! *drinking another vodka shot* (gulp)


----------



## middie

a telescope ? cool... can i keep it in the sushi bar though? that way i can be up there to look at planets and constellations and meteor showers and stuff ?


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

okie dokie....... *drinking vodka shot* (gulp) *eatting guacamole covered chip* HEY! Look at ME! (splash.... BURP.... slpash)


----------



## middie

thank you sush !! 









looking


----------



## luvs

-DEADLY SUSHI- said:
			
		

> Luvs.... we only have room for the jacuzzi. Water is GREAT and the jets are going. Come on in and join us!


 
ooookaaaaaaayyyyy. sigh
~shoulders drooping.~
SPLASH! hey, want a beer, anyone? pepsi, middie?


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

looking at what? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




We have to order it 1st. Hey..... what are ya drinking ma'am?


----------



## thier1754

-DEADLY SUSHI- said:
			
		

> *eatting guacamole covered chip* We could buy a thing you look in that makes planets look bigger! *drinking another vodka shot* (gulp)


 
You mean...a TELESCOPE??!! My posts always end up at the end of a page I didn't find 'til it's too late.  I wanted to be the one to embarass Sushi...But then, he wasn't embarassed anyway.

I just practiced for an hour and my fingers are shredded.  Got anything cool and slushy for a sweaty musician?


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Want a GWAKO covered chip Luvs?!


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Thier you gonna join us in the jacuzzi???!!! Please?!


----------



## middie

luvs that would be great thank you


----------



## middie

-DEADLY SUSHI- said:
			
		

> looking at what?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We have to order it 1st. Hey..... what are ya drinking ma'am?


you said to look at you so i did lol.


----------



## luvs

hi, thier!
i'm gonna be pretty absent some nights. i am signing up for a bartending course, a wine-tasting class (again ) and an international cuisine course in June. can't wait!
so i can bartend. 
can't wait for the sushi bar!


----------



## thier1754

-DEADLY SUSHI- said:
			
		

> Thier you gonna join us in the jacuzzi???!!! Please?!


 
Sure, I'll join you...As long as you turn out the lights and I can wear my head to toe 1910 bathing costume.  Homey don't do bikinis...


----------



## middie

hi there their !! come on in. water's great.


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Ohhhhh...... thats right Middie. You dont drink. You are the designated jacuzzi scooper. HEY! did ya see last weeks Simpsons? It reminded me of Linda Cardellini on ER who is HOT and I BET she likes Toyotas!!! (burp)


----------



## middie

no sush i'm sorry i missed the simpsons


----------



## thier1754

luvs_food said:
			
		

> hi, thier!
> i'm gonna be pretty absent some nights. i am signing up for a bartending course, a wine-tasting class (again ) and an international cuisine course in June. can't wait!
> so i can bartend.
> can't wait for the sushi bar!


 
Wow, Luvs!  Good for you! Say, did they finally snatch out that little foodie tube they left in you?  Or are you just sneaking liquid refreshment through it??


----------



## middie

hey luvs that's great !! i want to bartend again. i did it for a few months at a really slow bar and i loved it. it was just a shots and beer bar so i never got to make mixed drinks or anything.


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

I know she likes em cause I think I gave her a lube job and she mentioned something about tuna and how they swim very seductivly and THEN I flipped the omelet.


----------



## thier1754

-DEADLY SUSHI- said:
			
		

> I know she likes em cause I think I gave her a lube job and she mentioned something about tuna and how they swim very seductivly and THEN I flipped the omelet.


 
     What did I miss here? Or...What SHOULD I have missed???


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

you missed the hash BROWNS bay-BEE!!!


----------



## middie

ummm sush... how many drinks did you have ???


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

*drinking another vodka shot* *running into lounge and turning on lights*


----------



## thier1754

*Thier hauls Sushi out of the jacuzzi, dashes some cold water in his face, smacks him around a little and sends him to the corner 'til he can behave...*


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

lets ROCK!!!!!   And WHY do you like the ROCK???!!! huh?? Im cooler!


----------



## middie

*looking at thier and luvs*


----------



## thier1754

I think Sushi's having an identity crisis...


----------



## middie

-DEADLY SUSHI- said:
			
		

> lets ROCK!!!!!  And WHY do you like the ROCK???!!! huh?? Im cooler!


yes you are cooler. i'm mad at the rock anyway he hasn't been wrestling for a long time now


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

OUUUUCH!!!!! Quit smacking me!!!! Im awake! OUCH!!!!   Hey wanna dance Thier?! *going over to DJ station*


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

*putting on the  1968-1970s Beatles. I am the WALRUS!!!! kooooo kooooo KA CHOOOO!!!!!


----------



## thier1754

-DEADLY SUSHI- said:
			
		

> OUUUUCH!!!!! Quit smacking me!!!! Im awake! OUCH!!!!  Hey wanna dance Thier?! *going over to DJ station*


 
Eehhhhhh....Dance?....Gee..I..think I'll sit this one out. *C'mon girls, we've got to get some food into this guy.  He's been working too hard and not eating enough.  Too many shots on an empty stomach.*


----------



## thier1754

I'll dance the next one with you, Sush!!


----------



## luvs

thier1754 said:
			
		

> Wow, Luvs! Good for you! Say, did they finally snatch out that little foodie tube they left in you? Or are you just sneaking liquid refreshment through it??


 
still got the feeding tube! i don't mind. it's so small you hardly notice it's there.
tee-hee, you're supposed to put pop through it to keep it unclogged. ~burp~ 'scuse me!


----------



## middie

i think there's some buffalo chicken salad left in there their


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

New livers are cheep right? Cause thats what I heard and then I went to WAl-Mart and found this KILLLER deal on camping gear. I LOVE camping. Am I alone here??!!


----------



## middie

nooooooo sush i love camping too !!!!


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

*dancing with Thier cheek to cheek*


----------



## luvs

middie said:
			
		

> *looking at thier and luvs*


 
i dunno. he must've gotten into the moonshine again.


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Luvs if you are drinking PUT IT DOWN!!!!   Your body cant take it and Im sure Im not the 1st person to point it out. 


On another note LUVS...... lets sha-SHAYYYY up to the bar and have a drink.


----------



## thier1754

No, Sushi, new livers are not cheap. 

Camping would be fun...We used to camp all the time when I was a kid.  I can still see my mother, standing in the rain in the early morning, wearing my dad's jacket and huge galoshes, burning breakfast over a campfire and saying cheerfully, "Aren't we having fun??"  My sister and I, who were only interested in looking good for the boys in the next tent and frequently checked ourselves in the mirror to see if our hair was perfect, would try to muster a smile.  It usually rained on our camping trips.  It's Washington!


----------



## middie

okay guys hate to leave you but i'm tired so i'm grabbing me a room and going to sleep. see you guys sometime tomorrow 





sush i hope you don't end up with a hangover lol. their and luvs you guys take care of him tonight please?

nighty night guys.


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Middie my BUDDY.... NO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!   Dont leave man, Im gonna play your request!


----------



## luvs

-DEADLY SUSHI- said:
			
		

> Luvs if you are drinking PUT IT DOWN!!!!  Your body cant take it and Im sure Im not the 1st person to point it out.
> 
> 
> On another note LUVS...... lets sha-SHAYYYY up to the bar and have a drink.


 
i just got a case of beer and cracked open my 1st of many! 
now put a sock in it and lets go have that drink.


----------



## luvs

night, middie. i'll see to it that our dear sush eats something. i'll go get him some take-out sushi.


----------



## middie

-DEADLY SUSHI- said:
			
		

> Middie my BUDDY.... NO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  Dont leave man, Im gonna play your request!


 
awwww man no tears please !! or i'll start lol. okay sush i'll stick around about 15 minutes then i gotta go


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Wooooo Hooooo!!!!   lets dance! *twirling Middie around* Middie what is the last song you want to hear?!


----------



## middie

hmmm sush that's a toughie. anything by phil collins would be good


----------



## thier1754

Okay, Sushi, we'll all add you to our dance card.  I haven't danced cheek to cheek since...Andy's wedding!  It's time...


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Luvs...... I dont want you to hurt your liver. Thats all. BUT if you think youre safe then lets PAR-TAY!!!!


----------



## middie

sush you sure you don't mind dancing with a 4'11" shortie like me ? lol


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Thier.... you look lovely tonight.    *playing "The Lady in Red"* *slow-stepping with Thier*


----------



## middie

oooooooooh that's a good song !


----------



## luvs

it's ON, sush! WOOOOOOOOOOOO-HOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!
~luvs dancing barefoot on bar~


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

*getting breath* Middie youre eyes are sparkling in the.... ummmmm..... lights.   Take my hand! You are the egg to an omelette!


----------



## thier1754

Why, thank you, Sushi.  I do look quite nice in this gown...I always wear red satin in the evening. And pearls and pumps, too, just like June Cleaver.  Helps me do dishes and practice better, and I can fold laundry like nobody's business!!


----------



## middie

awww sush... i've heard you're the milk in my cereal but never have i heard i'm the egg to the omelette lol. that's cute


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Luvs watch the tappers!!!   I went to a place named Tappers and they kicked me out after I blacked out and I lost my 'Star" bucks to get a lap dance. HEY! Where is that guacamole?!


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

*tipping hat to Thier* It was a pleasure ma'am!


----------



## middie

k sush what are you going to play for me?


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Luvs you are QUITE the dancer!!!!    Woooooo HOOOO!!!!!


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Middie all I have playing right now is smooth intrumental music.  Hey where is everyone?!


----------



## middie

that's okay sush i can dance to that


----------



## thier1754

I'm here, Sushi!  The dress got a little tight, though, so I've changed to my red flannel drop-seat jammies and pink bunny slippers.


----------



## middie

oh man... don't tell me luvs fell off the bar again !


----------



## middie




----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Jammies??!!!!      I want to put on mine! *going to elevator* *going to small bedroom and getting out PJ's*


----------



## luvs

~bustin moves, showing off~

look at me NOW, sush!

~swinging some beads left over from Mardi Gras over head.~


----------



## luvs

THUMP!

.......owwww.


----------



## middie

okay i really really have to go to bed guys. sush we'll dance tomorrow i promise. i'll even dance with you 3 times if you want as long as you don't cry.


----------



## middie

*reaching down and picking luvs up off of the floor*
careful luvs. there's some cherry almond coffee in the back if you guys need it .


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

> ~bustin moves, showing off~
> 
> look at me NOW, sush!
> 
> ~swinging some beads left over from Mardi Gras over head.~


     Ummmmm... ahhhhhh.... yup.


----------



## luvs

thanks, middie.
goodnight.


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Coffee for ALL of us!!!    (thud)


----------



## thier1754

Good night, Middie.  Sleep well.  *Yawn* Think I'll pack it in, too.  I play all day on Saturdays and I haf to get up early. Hey, Sushi...Roy Rogers jammies!!! Good call!!! (But don't you think the fringed holsters and silver pistols are a bit much???)


----------



## middie

roflmao their. good night. love ya guys


----------



## luvs

thanks, anyhow, but nix the coffee for me. i don't drink caffeine.
i'll just take another shot of Absolut.


----------



## thier1754

Love you too, Middie. Sweet dreams.  Night, all!


----------



## luvs

luv ya, too, middie. 

night, thier.

sllep tight, guys.


----------



## thier1754

*Thier wraps Luvs up in a big fluffy blankie and tucks her gently into bed.* Night, Luvs. xo


----------



## luvs

night. xo.


----------



## crewsk

*slipping quietly into café with megaphone behind back* 

*GOOD MORNING SLEEPY HEADS!!!!! *

There's a pot of fresh hot coffee in the kitchen & I'm starting a big Southern breakfast of bacon, country ham, sausage, biscuits, gravy, grits, eggs(any way you want 'em), tomato slices, cantaloupe, & hoe cakes. Hope y'all are hungry this morning!!


----------



## middie

*eyes crack open*. smells great in here !!!

scrambled please crewsk. i'm starving !!


----------



## crewsk

Sure thing middie! One hungry "womans" plate commin' up!!


----------



## middie

oh thank you crewsk you're the best !


----------



## crewsk

Here's your breakfast middie! I gotta run take a shower & make sure the house is picked up. Someone's coming to see about buying my old car & I may have to watch her kids while she drives it(I love my hubby for volunteering me ). See y'all in a bit! Help yourselves to breakfast!!


----------



## middie

thank you thank you thank you crewsk. after i eat i must shower and get ready for work myself... bummer. okay who wants to kidnap me today ??? anyone ????


----------



## Alix

I'll trade you places middie, I am doing a birthday party with 10 screaming and giggling girls and I haven't cleaned up or made the cake yet. Wanna switch?


----------



## thier1754

Thanks for the breakfast, crewsk!  I hafta play fiddle all day and then pull weeds, so I need that good stuff. Alix, I'd love to take those girls...Want to play my rehearsals??


----------



## crewsk

I just wish I was doing anything except staying home today. It's so pretty outside. Maybe I can talk hubby into taking us fishing at the river later this afternoon.


----------



## middie

Alix said:
			
		

> I'll trade you places middie, I am doing a birthday party with 10 screaming and giggling girls and I haven't cleaned up or made the cake yet. Wanna switch?


sure alix why not ?


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

> *GOOD MORNING SLEEPY HEADS!!!!! *





  leave me alone! ouch!


----------



## crewsk

Awww...Sushi is a grumpy bear this morning.


----------



## jkath

*Man, did I miss the party of the month or what?!*
*Thier, you get the brownie points for the one that made me spit out my coffee: *
** 
Hey, Sushi...Roy Rogers jammies!!! Good call!!! (But don't you think the fringed holsters and silver pistols are a bit much???)


*Alix, good luck with the birthday party! I gave up on those a couple of years ago - now whichever son is having a birthday gets to take a friend or 2 to Disneyland instead.*
** 
*Crewsk - good luck on selling the car! Didn't you say you were selling it to buy something special? Good luck with the stranger's kids! EEK!*
** 
*Middie - I wish I was there for you last night - looks like you needed a hand to keep sush from drowning in the jacuzzi - good thing I'd made all that guacamole before I left!*
** 
*Sushi - first things first: what the heck were you talking about last night? I'm thinking either you were drunk as a skunk, or you've suddenly developed ADHD. Either way, your jammies were cute.*
*Oh, and as for the avos on the ground, I'm letting some of them fall - they'll help fertilize and feed the root systems in the trees. Also, I brought my dog today - she'll help with cleaning them up - she's an avo dog!*
** 
*Everyone say hi to Katie the wonderdog.*


----------



## crewsk

Thanks jkath! Looks like that something special may have to wait.  We've run into a few things that are more important right now.

Hi Katie! There's a nice big ham bone in the fridge if your mommy says it's OK for you to have.


----------



## jkath

*Katie is sitting up looking pretty for the ham bone (she does all sorts of tricks)*
** 
*I know the feeling about prioritizing! I hate it when that happens! *
** 
*and I forgot to answer a question sush asked: Remember, I said Monday would be the big unveiling of the outside patio dining area thingy *
** 
*Please, folks - I've got all my ducks in a row, but I need to have a good name for this area. Any suggestions?*
** 
*Also, if anyone wants a dessert, I've still got oodles of Grandma's cookies, some strawberry creams, gingerbread with lemon sauce and a big dish of solid chocolate balls.*


----------



## crewsk

She's so cute!!

I hate it too but we really need new windows & we can get most of them & have them installed for what we get for the car. Luckly my dad & a friend of his have a window business.

*running away with dish of chocolate balls*


----------



## jkath

*windows! good investment!*
*When we bought this house, they'd recently put in double-panes. We had no idea how fantastic that was till the summertime when our neighbors were complaining about the heat and we hadn't even turned on the a/c yet.*
*(we all have the same house on our street)*


----------



## jkath

*uh oh, laundry beckons...*
*be back soon.*
**


----------



## crewsk

We have the old ones with storm windows & some are either missing screens or they're torn. We're having the vinyl tilt windows put in. I'm keeping my fingers crossed that we'll have enough to be able to put a garden window in above the kitchen sink. But, if not it's not a big deal, I'll just be happy to have new windows that I can open.


----------



## jkath

*that will be so nice!*
*I have a neighbor with a garden window - it always looks so nice! speaking of gardens, I need to start going through the planter under my kitchen window - it's time to put in color!*
*I'm going to plant more tomato plants in pots too. Last year I got some cherry-sized tomato plants at Wal-Mart and they are still producing. They never stopped all year!*
*I want to find more of those!*


----------



## Erik

I'm kinda busy today getting things starightened up around the house and getting ready for Mother's Day dinner, but as promised...I'm dropping off a Buffet for everyone for Derby Day;

Appetizers: Roasted Bacon wrapped Asparagus, with a Chipotle Sour Cream Dip, and a Spring Mix Salad, with all of the trimmings, and dressings.

Main Courses: Pork Tenderloin stuffed with Carmelized Onions, Spinach and Parmesan with a Lemon Leek Cream Sauce, Good Ol' Fried Chicken, and Broiled Rainbow Trout topped with a Cilantro/Honey Butter.

Sides: Loaded Double Baked Potatoes, Roasted Seasoned Baby Carrots, Garlic Smashed Potatoes, Pasta Primavera.

Desserts: Key Lime Coconut Cheesecake, Kentucky Bourbon Spiked Bread Pudding, White Russian Cake

Plenty of Mint Juleps and Cocktails to enjoy!!!

Dig in...have a blast!!!

I'll check in a little bit to say hi...


----------



## Maidrite

heres something to think about crewsk I used to work for Windsor windows in monroe so you may get some of the windows I made LOL !


----------



## Alix

Um Erik? You married? ANYTIME you want to cook that stuff I know a Canadian girl who would LOVE to be a taste tester!


----------



## thier1754

Alix said:
			
		

> Um Erik? You married? ANYTIME you want to cook that stuff I know a Canadian girl who would LOVE to be a taste tester!


 
No, no...That's all right, Alix.  Erik already promised *I *could be taste tester...Didn't you, Erik???


----------



## luvs

wait, wait! erik luvs me! he even fixed my plate for me with flowers on it!


----------



## thier1754

luvs_food said:
			
		

> wait, wait! erik luvs me! he even fixed my plate for me with flowers on it!


 
   Oh.  *Sniff* Okay...


----------



## Erik

Hopefully, there's enough food for EVERYONE!!!


----------



## luvs

okay, erik.
~luv twists flower between thumb and forefinger and sniffs it before crestfallenly wiping away a tear.~
~mumbles, 'i thought he LOVED me...'~
sniffle, sigh.


----------



## luvs

on a happier note, i brought 25 rotissere chickens to share. they're delicious. help yourselves!
we need to stock up on bar snacks. sushi ate them all lasrt night. i'm going to order some Wild Bill's beef jerky, Lay's chips, Doritoes, a barrel of hard pretzels, some peanuts, some pistachios, and some Snickers bars. we need salsa and tortilla chips, too.
sush, since i can't have a pool, can i also order a few pounds of macadamias?


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

> I'm kinda busy today getting things starightened up around the house and getting ready for Mother's Day dinner, but as promised...I'm dropping off a Buffet for everyone for Derby Day;


 
Thank you!!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 *digging in* 

Macadamia nuts?! Luvs we have a 16 pound macadamia nut in the 2nd fridge on the bottom wrapped in paper. A friend sent it to me but Im allergic. 

Im on a bender. Wheres the beer? Anyone order the alcohol?  ............   OH..... thats my job.   *going to office*


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Found some rum!  Tomorrow is workout day!  *sip* HEY! What do you call a cow with no legs???










Ground Beef!!!


----------



## luvs

, sush. 
uh-oh. on a bender? i'll go with you. i'm on beer #4 and ready for another!!!!!!!! WOOOOOOOO-HOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!! 
gimme some of that rum, please.
~holding out glass and adding caffeine free coke to rum.~
woah, BABY! this macadamia is HUGE.
~lugging macadamia from shelf and breaking off pieces with cleaver~
~holding coconut-sized piece and once again dancing barefoot on bar for sush~


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Hey there are a few customers around.   Luvs can you help them? I need to clean the jacuzzi.


----------



## DampCharcoal

I just got caught up on The Duel! What's going on with that? Will there be blowing dust and tumbleweeds with a random mom grabbing her wandering kid out of the line of fire?  I can't wait to see the recipes!


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

No.   Bucky isnt around this weekend. We had to reschedule. I had to give all those tickets back.   I think we shall do it next weekend.


So how are you Damp? *giving Damp a Bloody Mary* Whats going on with the golf course?! And WHAT is the name of the grass on the putting greens?!


----------



## luvs

sure thing, sush.
~luvs tying on apron and mixing drinks, slicing pork tenderloin and cutting up chicken.~


----------



## DampCharcoal

'Sup, Sush!!!  Are you sure that Buck isn't wussing out on ya?  

The superintendant called me into his office yesterday and said, "You got a raise, don't tell anyone and by the way, you're in charge of the course Sunday." Sweet!  Not too bad for a shmuck like me to be entrusted with a Top Ten Most Visited golf course on the busiest day of the week!!!  The grass you're asking about is called bentgrass. It's called "bent" because it lays flat instead of growing up. Here's our site: clovervalleygolfclub.com 
Here's the site that ranks us: ohiogolfguide.com

Sorry, had to brag and boast! How have ya been, dude? Any chicas?


----------



## jkath

*Hello all - *
*Hey, Damp! You haven't been to the cafe lately - how've you been? I'd offer you some food, but Erik's offering was unbelievable and there's still so much!!!*
** 
*Erik, I've tasted your Kentucky Bourbon Spiked Bread Pudding, and before I start slurring my words, I need the recipe! Could you post it?*
** 
*Sush, you are going crazy on the drinking - you are worrying me. Please sit down and have a cup of coffee with me. <<Pulling up a chair>> here we go - nice and hot*
** 
*and, you say tomorrow is workout day? Tell me more!*


----------



## jkath

*Damp - your course is absolutely gorgeous!!!*


----------



## DampCharcoal

Hey, jkath! I've been pretty busy but life is good! It's 73 right now and I've been enjoying a few mimosa's!  Thanks for the kind words about the course! Not bad for a small crew, huh?


----------



## jkath

*Hand me a mimosa, will ya?*
*It's about the same weather here as well.*
** 
*You must stop by the cafe more often and tell us your funny golf stories *


----------



## DampCharcoal

Here ya go, I hope ya don't mind Spumante!  My funny golf stories wouldn't go over well here, you'd probably be the only person that would get it!


----------



## Alix

Its cooler here. I am ready for some Baileys in my coffee. I tell you, maybe I should just put some coffee in my Baileys after this party we just finished. 9 screaming 11 year olds in my basement, tunes blaring, munchie mix flying, balloons being pounded. Wow. They made me proud. Only one party casualty so we are doing OK.


----------



## luvs

sounds hectic alix, lol. little partiers. make sure they didn't get into sushi's stash of rum! 
all right, i'm out for tonite. going bowling and beer drinking. see you guys later!


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Jkath... Im just relaxing.   And eatting Eriks donations. Nothing is on TV tonight.


----------



## Alix

Have fun luvs. 

Just you and me Sushi. Wanna make some maki and have some sashimi? I think there is tuna arriving any minute now *Bzzzzzzzzzzzz!!!* And right on cue...theres the fish delivery, I'll get it!


----------



## DampCharcoal

Alix and Sush, enjoy your meals but avoid fugu!

http://mdn.mainichi.co.jp/news/20050505p2a00m0dm008000c.html


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Ok Alix!!!   Lets do it! I'll make the rice.


----------



## thier1754

*Thier peeks in the window and smiles watching Sushi and Alix having a lovely time cooking together. Tiptoes away...*


----------



## luvs

~luvs behind thier~

they hug briefly and giggle. how cute, they say, before tiptoeing away together, sharing a bottle of Absolut.


----------



## thier1754

Absolut...Thanks for sharing, Luvs! *Hate to tell Luvs that I don't drink, so I just quietly fed my glass of Absolut to the cat...*


----------



## Alix

*Tripping over the cat on the way into the cafe* What the? Hey kitty, wake up. Peeeyew!! You smell like a distillery! You can stay out here til you sleep that off. What the heck happened to you?

Hey Sushi, I am still full from all that maki and stuff, how about you? I only have room for coffee this morning.


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

I feel GREAT!!!!!!!!!!    That sushi hit the spot Alix! Im going to change and jog around the lake. And I HATE jogging! lol! After that I going to the juicer and put in some wheat grass, garlic, carrots and ginger. THEN Im going to the gym! I need to get that booze out of me and get my rear in gear!!


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Hey Jkath Im going to make a juice bar in the front if that alright with you.   Maybe we could get some supplements too. Going to have to ask the city if it ok though. Dont want to step on any toes there.


----------



## jkath

*Love the idea of a juice bar! Perfect for going to right after the gym. Let's see...we'll need a couple of box freezers for the ice and fresh fruit (to make lots of smoothies), a good sized counter to hold the protein powder and fresh wheat grass... another small counter to house at least 4 blenders (which will need to be industrial grade strength), and a vitamin case and a smaller case for freshly baked high protein muffins and pizza bread.*
* How does that sound? Too much of an investment or okay?*


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Sounds ok.... but one blender it just fine.  

You going to open tomorrow?


----------



## jkath

*one? Do you KNOW how long the line will be?*
*How about we compromise on 2 reeeeeeeeeeealy big ones?*


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Two NORMAL ones. We dont know how much of a need there will be. If it exceeds our capacity then will we get others. And by the way..... I ordered a blue-ish apron for you with glass beads on it. You look really nice in blue.   Does you husband have a favorite color on you?


----------



## thier1754

Boy, Sushi, you run a tight ship. I'd vote for at least three blenders, unless you love to wash dishes...Here are some wheat grass juicers, too... http://www.fernsnutrition.com/wheatgrass.html

I hear these guys have a good manual citrus juicer if you want to start with a domestic model: http://www.thewhitewhale.com/oj.htm . (Okay, shameless plug...We do sell a lot of these!  )


----------



## jkath

*Can't wait to see the new apron - I'm always very excited about anything embellished, you know*
*(and no, husband doesn't have a favorite color on me, so long as I'm wearing 4" heels.)*
** 
*I guess 2 blenders will suffice. Thanks for the thought!*


----------



## Dove

Jkath,
I think you would look good in Copper with your hair color ...
Dove


----------



## Alix

Juice bar??? If you are thinking of taking any space away from the coffee bar you can FORGET IT! *Alix drapes herself over the counter and hugs it*


----------



## crewsk

Maidrite said:
			
		

> heres something to think about crewsk I used to work for Windsor windows in monroe so you may get some of the windows I made LOL !


 
I don't know who he gets his windows from now but it used to be Reynolds. They changed companies because they found one with better windows at a lower price. 


I used my new silicone bundt pan I got for Mother's Day & made a chocolate pound cake for the cafe!! Hope y'all enjoy it!!


----------



## thier1754

Yummy!  Thanks, Crewsk.


----------



## Alix

*Drag, shuffle* Any coffee made?


----------



## middie

french vanilla okay alix ?


----------



## Alix

As long as it is fully leaded YES!


----------



## middie

you got it then. here ya go alix... FULLY loaded french vanilla coffee.


----------



## Alix

Ahhhhhh. Thanks middie you are heaven sent this morning. It is ugly outside and somehow that makes it a slower start for me.


----------



## thier1754

Alix, are you a fellow "not a morning person"?  I'm trying to get my heart started as well.  Gotta get in the shower now and get going.  Cup of that coffee for me, too, Middie?


----------



## middie

alix if i could share my weather with you i would. it's gorgeous out. 69 degrees sunny not a cloud in sight. going up to 80 today. not meaning to brag but we deserve it.


----------



## thier1754

Have fun playing in the sunshine, Middie!  You do deserve it!


----------



## Alix

It has been lovely here the last week, so I shouldn't complain, but it is overcast and darned chilly this morning. It is also spitting rain. BLECH. 

Thier, not a morning person is a VAST understatement. I try very hard not to be a crabby pants when I first get up, not always successfully. My kids learned very early in life to ask "Has Mom had her coffee yet?" before asking me to do anything in the morning. They have had some pretty funky hairdos precoffee!


----------



## middie

oh sorry their. here's your coffee


----------



## thier1754

Alix said:
			
		

> It has been lovely here the last week, so I shouldn't complain, but it is overcast and darned chilly this morning. It is also spitting rain. BLECH.
> 
> Thier, not a morning person is a VAST understatement. I try very hard not to be a crabby pants when I first get up, not always successfully. My kids learned very early in life to ask "Has Mom had her coffee yet?" before asking me to do anything in the morning. They have had some pretty funky hairdos precoffee!


 
Hee hee...Funky hairdos! I can picture that.   I am in complete sympathy.  I used to wake up and stare at the wall or into space for a while in the morning when the kids were little, and I remember them mentioning it...Just couldn't get in the groove.  I think it's a blood sugar thing, actually. We have sugar issues in our family...


----------



## thier1754

middie said:
			
		

> oh sorry their. here's your coffee


 
Merci.


----------



## middie

oh please don't mention bed-head. i have it worse than anybody else i have ever met lol.
you're welcome their.


----------



## Alix

Hit me again middie, I can feel the brain cells starting to fire up. I was just reading lutzzz's recipe for Clam Chowder and I think I will make some of that today. I am sure my kids will gag, but hubby and I will enjoy it. Not sure I dare to use my mandoline (see recipe in Soups)  though, last time I did, I nearly removed the tip of my thumb!


----------



## thier1754

Alix, don't you have a safety holder for your mandoline?  You shouldn't use it without one.


----------



## middie

here you go alix. *pouring more coffee*


----------



## Alix

thier1754 said:
			
		

> Alix, don't you have a safety holder for your mandoline? You shouldn't use it without one.


 
I sure do thier and I use it religiously because I am something of a clutz with knives (Lots of bits of myself removed  ) HOWEVER, my hands were wet and my thumb slipped, I managed to yank myself back but not QUITE in time to save myself completely.

Thanks middie. I am ready to rock now. What should we prep for lunch in the cafe? I will start that clam chowder, what else do you think we need? Maybe some fresh french bread?


----------



## thier1754

Ouch.  That sounds bad.  Were you able to put the thumb back together without stitches?


----------



## middie

i'm on it alix


----------



## Alix

thier1754 said:
			
		

> Ouch. That sounds bad. Were you able to put the thumb back together without stitches?


 
Um, sort of. I stuck the flap back down, but it didn't all adhere. I healed quickly though. I didn't even bleed on the potatoes too badly.


----------



## middie

okay bread's baking. i have to get ready for work so can someone take it out when it's done?


----------



## thier1754

Will do, Middie.  Shall I cool them on a rack or cover them with a towel?


----------



## crewsk

I need a big ol' glass of ice cold lemonade. I just finished weeding the front flowerbeds & I'm too pooped to move!! It's hot & kinda humid here today. I don't know the temp right now but it's supposed to be in the mid 80's. I need to do more work outside but I'm too tired.


Their, you know about roses. What's the best thing to do for black spot? My roses look the best that they ever have & they are starting to get it.


----------



## Alix

Clam chowder is on. I made the standard New England kind and my Dad's famous Manhattan style is simmering gently back there too. I have to dash folks. I will be back later. Thanks for all the coffee middie, I needed that. Ciao thier and crewsk.


----------



## thier1754

Crewsk:

Black spot is a problem, that's for sure. Ortho puts out a fertilizer/systemic product that can help. But the best thing you can do is to start a consistent spray program every week or so with Rose Pride or a similar spray. Some more tender roses will suffer some damage, so don't saturate the most tender growth. Remove any leaves that are infected if possible and throw them away or burn them, and keep them off the ground around the plant, too, since they can re-infect the plant. If your roses are placed where the sprinklers can reach them, they're very vulnerable. My roses that are doing best are in an open area where they don't get any water unless it rains or I water them by hand. No grass there. Roses don't like getting wet and can also get rust if they never have a chance to dry out. I'm having a lot of trouble with black spot already this year, too, and I'm having to get out there and deal with it, because we've had a lot of rain...


----------



## crewsk

Thanks their! Mine are next to the house but the soil drains very well & they don't get watered unless it rains or I water them, which I haven't been doing. I'll check out the sprays & fertilizer too. My grandma gave me all but one of my rose bushes & she rooted the ones she gave me from her plants so they are very dear to my heart. My tiny white one is full of flowers right now!


----------



## jkath

Dove said:
			
		

> Jkath,
> I think you would look good in Copper with your hair color ...
> Dove


 

*good one, Marge! *
** 
*Middie & Alix - my sister has a license plate frame that reads, *
*"All the coffee in Columbia cannot make me a morning person"*
*Sounds like you guys!*
*and talking about bedhead! My older son is growing his hair out, like all the other junior high boys. We passed the peter brady hair, but now it's almost unruly. Today when he woke up, there was a big curl going straight up from the top of his head, about 3-1/2" up. He looked like a Dr. Seuss character.*
*Thank goodness I used to be a hairdresser and have all the tools!*
** 
*I just got back from the gym and the sports store. Guess what I got?  *
*That's right, only they're red - I'm taking boxing classes starting wednesday. *
** 
*Any more coffee left? I could use some. *
*And Crewsk, feel free to come on over and help me with my front planter - I'm supposed to be working on it this week.*


----------



## thier1754

Boy, jkath, you are just the most in shape person in the cafe!! Have fun with that new class. 

Crewsk, your grandmother sounds like a very precious lady. Do you still have her? 

Yesterday, speaking of moms and grandmoms, was a tough one for me, since it was Mother's Day.  The priest told us to thank our moms on earth, or in heaven if they were already there.  I did okay 'til he said that, and then the tears came.  I miss my mother so much. Lots of teardrops on the fiddle while I played the hymns.


----------



## crewsk

jkath said:
			
		

> *And Crewsk, feel free to come on over and help me with my front planter - I'm supposed to be working on it this week.*


 
Sure thing jkath! I'll be on the next flight out! 

Their I am lucky enough to still have my grandma. I love her dearly & every moment I have with her I'm thankful for. She told me yesterday that she's got some more plants rooted for me when I'm ready for them. In a way I know how you feel too. I was doing OK yesterday until our preacher had michrophones set up at the front of the church & gave us a chance to tell our mothers how much they mean to us. I looked over at my dad & he was crying when my mom went down to tell my grandma how special she is. We lost my dads mom when I was in high school & we all still miss her greatly.


----------



## jkath

*Thier - get out your violin! and bring your quartet friends! Quick! We need you!*
*Okay good - glad everyone is here*
*{psst....start playing - how about something from Vivaldi's four seasons.....how about Spring?...okay! Go!}*
** 
*<<beautiful music playing>>*
** 
*<<jkath unveils the newest part of our cafe, complete with cobblestones, a lovely outdoor fireplace (for warmth and for Alix to fire up the wood-cooked pizzas), lots of ivy climbing up the building, potted plants with many flowers, large ficus trees for shade, the large fountain, full of waterlilies, luminary lanterns swinging in the breeze and tiny white lights strung in the trees.>>*
** 
*<<flipping the "on" switch>>*
*<<the fountain starts to trickling, the white lights magically turn on>>*
** 
*Welcome! *
*I've made Monte Cristo Sandwiches for everyone, along with Zinfandel spritzers with strawberries.*
** 
*(would someone please help me name this place?)*


----------



## Alix

HOE? *H*eaven *O*n *E*arth? Nope, that might raise a few eyebrows, how about Eden? Taken. Um.....The Arbor?

Pass one of those Monte Cristos my way, I'm starved!


----------



## middie

ohhhhhhhhh jkath it's beautiful !!! *wiping a tear away* names names names...
hmmm. Cafe Eden ? Nah. The Sanctuary ???


----------



## jkath

*Middie, when I think Sanctuary, I think of "she sells sanctuary" by the cult.*
*(I'm sure in her you'll find......the sanctuary....)*
** 
*like "the arbor", but we'll still take some more ideas too*
** 
*glad you guys like it.*
*You can thank Sushi for okaying all the goodies &*
*Bangbang for the use of his contractor & staff too.*


----------



## thier1754

It's lovely!  I especially love the lights! 

I'm playing The Little Rushlight and then we'll do Vivaldi. I'm bringing a small string orchestra for the occasion since we're doing Vivaldi.

For a name...I like "Sanctuary", too.  Why let the Cult steal a perfectly lovely word??


----------



## jkath

*I'm still not loving it....*
*How about "the Garden Room"?*



* What do you guys think of these beauties? We can make frozen drinks, including my favorite, Mojitos!*


----------



## thier1754

jkath said:
			
		

> *I'm still not loving it....*
> *How about "the Garden Room"?*
> 
> 
> 
> *What do you guys think of these beauties? We can make frozen drinks, including my favorite, Mojitos!*


 
How about "The Bower"?


----------



## jkath

* The Bower? am I missing something? (need more caffeine, obviously!) is that a coffee pot you have in your hand? May I have a cup or four?*


----------



## jkath

*How about "Paradise Cafe"*
*"Paradise Garden"*
*"Utopia Gardens"*


----------



## thier1754

The Glade: An open area in woodland, created by felling trees, which is warmer and brighter than the surrounding woodland and offers ideal condition for many butterflies and wildflowers

Bower: A shaded, leafy recess; an arbor; a leafy, flowery retreat or sleeping place


----------



## jkath

thier1754 said:
			
		

> The Glade: An open area in woodland, created by felling trees, which is warmer and brighter than the surrounding woodland and offers ideal condition for many butterflies and wildflowers


 
*Welcome all, to our newest virtual creation,*​ 



The Glade​


----------



## jkath

*Thank you all for coming to the opening day festivities!*
** 
*Now I must go busy myself in the kitchen making dinner!*
*See you all later, and Thier, you found the perfect name!!!!*


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

I LOOOOOVE it Jkath!!!!! *looking around in amazement* The trees...... the lights..... the beautiful fountain!!!! How relaxing! Everything looks first class. I kinda like the name The Grotto though. The Glade makes me think of the scented spray.   BUT..... this is YOUR part of the Cafe. So you name it what you want.   Im impressed beyond belief.  You really put your heart into it. Its a wonderful night. Alas I have just come off of 12 hours of straight work.   I need to sleep. Wish I could stay out and enjoy it all. Also, some singer called and said hes stopping by tomorrow morning. He knows Kenny Chesny. And Kenny put in a good word! Tim someone...... forgot his name..... *yawn* Im going inside..... having a glass of milk and hitting the sack. Oh yeah...... Jkath I ordered a plaque for your new addition! And your new apron came and is on the *drinking soy milk* loading dock in the back. Hope you like it! Goodnight all! *going into elevator*


----------



## middie

Tim... as in McGraw????????? Okay people this one is MINE !!! I hardly got to see Kenny at all. Hey is Heat STILL on that bus ???
Goodnight Sush. Sweet dreams. I'll be turning in soon myself.


----------



## jkath

-DEADLY SUSHI- said:
			
		

> I LOOOOOVE it Jkath!!!!! *looking around in amazement* The trees...... the lights..... the beautiful fountain!!!! How relaxing! Everything looks first class. I kinda like the name The Grotto though. The Glade makes me think of the scented spray.  BUT..... this is YOUR part of the Cafe. So you name it what you want.  Im impressed beyond belief. You really put your heart into it. Its a wonderful night. Alas I have just come off of 12 hours of straight work.  I need to sleep. Wish I could stay out and enjoy it all. Also, some singer called and said hes stopping by tomorrow morning. He knows Kenny Chesny. And Kenny put in a good word! Tim someone...... forgot his name..... *yawn* Im going inside..... having a glass of milk and hitting the sack. Oh yeah...... Jkath I ordered a plaque for your new addition! And your new apron came and is on the *drinking soy milk* loading dock in the back. Hope you like it! Goodnight all! *going into elevator*


 
*First, Middie, I just saw on CNN (while I was running 2 miles on the treadmill at the gym) that Kenny got married to Renee Zelwiger (sorry, can't spell that one) today at the Virgin Islands. Apparently they met each other in January during a Tsunami relief thingy.*

*Sushi - I like the grotto too. Hmmmm I hadn't thought of the room spray until now! oh dear, poor thier, and she put so much thought into it, but I think you are right. The grotto it is.*
The Virtual Cafe​Welcomes you to​The Grotto ​

*I love my new apron (*twirling around in it*) I even got matching shoes:*
*

*

*thanks again for all your support and putting up with all my crazy ideas! *

*I just made some warm cinnamon cocoa and some gingersnaps, if anyone is interested in a night-time snack.*

*Well, good night all - sweet dreams!*


----------



## thier1754

The Grotto's fine!  I grew up with a lot of classic Brit literature, so I lean that direction. Whatever we call it, it's lovely...


----------



## thier1754

jkath said:
			
		

> *First, Middie, I just saw on CNN (while I was running 2 miles on the treadmill at the gym) that Kenny got married to Renee Zelwiger (sorry, can't spell that one) today at the Virgin Islands. Apparently they met each other in January during a Tsunami relief thingy.*
> 
> *Sushi - I like the grotto too. Hmmmm I hadn't thought of the room spray until now! oh dear, poor thier, and she put so much thought into it, but I think you are right. The grotto it is.*
> The Virtual Cafe
> Welcomes you to
> The Grotto ​
> 
> *I love my new apron (*twirling around in it*) I even got matching shoes:*
> *
> 
> *
> 
> *thanks again for all your support and putting up with all my crazy ideas! *
> 
> *I just made some warm cinnamon cocoa and some gingersnaps, if anyone is interested in a night-time snack.*
> 
> *Well, good night all - sweet dreams!*


 
Good grief!  More shoes!  From now on, I'm going to call you Imelda.


----------



## middie

married???? oh well, bummer. middie strikes out again


----------



## jkath

*GOOD MORNING ALL!*
*Wake up wake up wake up wake up!!!!*
** 
*(caffeine + gym = jkath has way too much energy)*
** 
*I've got the tri-tips a-grillin, the bread rolls have just been delivered, the pico is almost done and I've smashed about a zillion avos for guac.*
*Who's hungry?*


----------



## thier1754

*Thier grabs a quick cup of coffee and flies by on her way to work...* Thanks, jkath!


----------



## middie

can i just have milk ? i'm still stuffed from dinner


----------



## Alix

*Yawn* Morning all. Whoa...jkath...slow down girl.  OK, after you pour me the last of this coffee we are switching to DECAF!


----------



## jkath

*This IS decaf! (I already got to the caf earlier)*
** 
*Okay - who wants pie? I'm in the mood to bake today.*


----------



## middie

i'll have a very small piece please. i'll make room lol


----------



## Alix

PAH! *spitting coffee in the sink, grumbling and making fresh coffee*

That is a cruel joke jkath. I will help you with those pies, I am in the mood to bake too.


----------



## crewsk

WOW!! The Grotto looks great jkath! 

I'm starving today. I didn't eat much last night & it's catching up with me. What kind of pie are you baking? I'm going to make a sour cream pound cake today to have with the lemon curd I'm making.


----------



## jkath

*I'm not sure yet - maybe something like a chocolate pie or maybe custard. I've only got one crust, so I can't do a 2-crust pie. *
** 
*Sorry about the coffee, Alix - I thought you knew!*
*Have an espresso muffin - that'll do it*


----------



## crewsk

I vote for chocolate!!


----------



## jkath

*I have to check and see what ingredients I have on hand!*
*<<going to check>>*
** 
*and while I'm at it, maybe I'll pay some bills too...ugh.*
** 
*See you later!*


----------



## Alix

How about chocolate pecan pie? Mmmmmmm. I'm going to make a rhubarb pie for dessert tonight. Maybe we will have it while we watch Amazing Race.


----------



## thier1754

Pie! Here, please!!


----------



## Alix

What kind thier?


----------



## Alix

Heres a piece of rhubarb, one of chocolate pecan, and a cup of coffee. I have to dash for a few. Catch you later folks! I will be back in about an hour.


----------



## thier1754

Choc pecan, please.  Large piece.


----------



## jkath

*Maybe I'll make lemon meringue!*
** 
*Be back soon*


----------



## Alix

I'm back for a few. Anyone still here? *here here here* Hmmm. Guess not.

*puts on apron, selects CD and cranks the volume* Time for a little rocking and baking.

I got my first real six string,
Bought it at the five and dime...


----------



## thier1754

I'm here!  Redoing our olive oil page.  Ho hum.  Great olive oil, tho, and it was 'way overdue for an update.


----------



## jkath

*Played it till my fingers bled*
*was the summer of '69*
** 
*rocking with ya Alix...*
*but I need to go do some errands *
*hold down the fort ...*
*and here's some limeade for your troubles (with a shot of malibu hiding inside)*


----------



## Alix

Me and some guys from school...

Thanks jkath, that hits the spot. Ahhhhhh!

Had a band and we tried real hard...

Come on thier, everybody, you know the words!

Jimmy quit, Jody got married, should have known we'd never get far


----------



## thier1754

Eh...I don't know the words.


----------



## Alix

Tsk tsk thier...Bryan Adams, Summer of 69. I won't post all the words cuz then there will be a spate of  . LOL

How about a little Maroon 5? She will be loved?


----------



## crewsk

Neither do I their. 

May I have a piece of chocolate pecan pie too please? I'm having major chocolate cravings today. Here's a sour cream poundcake & lemon curd if anyone wants some!


----------



## Alix

OK, I have to do this now. Bryan is a good Canadian boy and I have to support him. Now thier and crewsk, I want you to think excellent guitar and a good driving rhythm when you read these lyrics. 
 
_I got my first real six-string
Bought it at the five-and-dime
Played it till my fingers bled
It was the summer of '69

Me and some guys from school
Had a band and we tried real hard
Jimmy quit and Jody got married
I shoulda known we'd never get far
Oh when I look back now
That summer seemed to last forever
And if I had the choice
Ya - I'd always wanna be there
Those were the best days of my life

Ain't no use in complainin'
When you got a job to do
Spent my evenin's down at the drive-in
And that's when I met you

Standin' on your mama's porch
You told me that you'd wait forever
Oh and when you held my hand_
_I knew that it was now or never
Those were the best days of my life

Back in the summer of '69

Man we were killin' time
We were young and restless
We needed to unwind
I guess nothin' can last forever - forever, no

And now the times are changin'
Look at everything that's come and gone
Sometimes when I play that old six-string
I think about ya wonder what went wrong

Standin' on your mama's porch
You told me it would last forever
Oh the way you held my hand
I knew that it was now or never
Those were the best days of my life

Back in the summer of '69_


----------



## Alix

Oops, heres your pecan pie crewsk


----------



## thier1754

crewsk said:
			
		

> Neither do I their.
> 
> May I have a piece of chocolate pecan pie too please? I'm having major chocolate cravings today. Here's a sour cream poundcake & lemon curd if anyone wants some!


 
Oooo, yummy.  Thanks, Crewsk!


----------



## Alix

K, the pies are done, and I made a batch of smartie cookies (M&M cookies) too, they are ready for the after work rush. I have to dash for a bit. Likely won't be back til tomorrow. Ciao!


----------



## choclatechef

I don't want pies or cakes!!!

Give me a double shot of whiskey straight up!!!!!


----------



## crewsk

I think I'll join ya chocolatechef! *sitting shot glasses & bottle of whiskey on counter* Bottoms up!!


----------



## thier1754

Whatzamatter, ladies?  Drinking so early in the day?


----------



## crewsk

Early? It's 5:40 PM here.


----------



## thier1754

Sorry -- West coast time here!!


----------



## crewsk

I forget we're on different times too their.


----------



## jkath

Alix said:
			
		

> K, the pies are done, and I made a batch of smartie cookies (M&M cookies) too, they are ready for the after work rush. I have to dash for a bit. Likely won't be back til tomorrow. Ciao!


 
*Smartie....Cookies? *
*You mean with the little round candies? If so, I must have the recipe - it's little son's favorite candy in the world.*
** 
*Choclate and Crewsk, I see your shot glasses are empty.*
*Let me give you some goodies:*
** 
*1/3 each in a shot glass:*
*Godiva chocolate liquer*
*half & half*
*dark rum*
** 
** 
*I'll have some dessert if there still is any left.*
** 
*I'll be gone till tomorrow - *
*Tonight I'm going to a ladies' tea at my son's school. It's being catered by a friend of mine, and apparently there will be a raffle, and booths set up with all the moms that do home party stuff like pampered chef, cookie lee, etc. It will be nice to be able to just look and not feel pressured to purchase!*


----------



## middie

oooh i loved bryan adams. i'll take some pecan pie please. have fun jkath !


----------



## jkath

*Thanks, Middie - *
** 
*okay..now I really am leaving...really....*


----------



## thier1754

Have fun, jkath!  I'll be pulling weeds...  (Note self-pity in voice...Thier is *such* a trooper... )


----------



## choclatechef

Thanks so much for the drinks guys.  I don't often drink, but today I needed it.


----------



## thier1754

choclatechef said:
			
		

> Thanks so much for the drinks guys. I don't often drink, but today I needed it.


 
How come, chef??


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Gee traffic was BOOMING today.   Looks like Tim never showed up.   *shrug* Can I get anyone something to eat?

I just made some beer. Ok..... I just poured some.


----------



## thier1754

Um, how about a lime slushy?  I'm working in the sun and getting hot.


----------



## thier1754

Any good looking girls on the freeway today, Sushi???


----------



## middie

i'm thinking she had a really bad day. poor cc


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

No Thier..... no good looking ladies that I have seen on the highway. Freeway its not though.   There are 2 tolls each way. 40 cents each. ANNNNNNND if you dont have something called an I-Pass which you put on your windshield and automatically deducts money from an account you set up with the state, then it would cost me 80 cents per toll!   ANNNNND there are some tolls around here if you dont have the I-Pass device that would cost $1 per toll. 

Traveling on the highway costs some dough around Chicago.


----------



## middie

ack sush that bites


----------



## middie

Looks like Tim never showed up. 
*sigh*... no, no tim today  .
i think it had something to do with kenny
getting married


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

I was hopping that The Grotto would get a nice kick-off. Im going to have to contact some agents!   Anyone you folks would like to see appear at the Cafe? I have some Italian 'friends' that could get them here.   And if not that way we have some dough. I wanna see Shania Twain OR Eva Longoria.   Possibly Linda Cardellini from ER. Oh MAN!!!!   Hmmmmmmmmm..... we have some GOOD choices!!!


----------



## middie

Phil Collins. He may not be that attractive but **** is he a great musician.


----------



## thier1754

We are having a new bridge built near town that will have a three dollar toll at least one way.  Anyone going to/working in Seattle or anything up north from our little town will get gouged.  Most of the people here didn't want the bridge, but they are building it anyway. Here's a picture of what the two bridges will look like when they're done (the one on the left is our bridge now, and the one on the right is the new one under construction): 



So much for our sleepy little town, that used to have a small highway leading away from our pretty bridge.  Now there's a huge interchange. It looks like LA now. Know how much we're gaining? TWO LANES!!


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Phil Collins?   Im a bit surprised. He lives in a suburb of London. Thats gonna be some BIG coin! Anyone on this side of the globe?!  


Thier that is one EXPENSIVE bridge!!! Holy cow.... do they wash your car as you drive through?   Will you have to take it every day?? 

By the way I made some avacado dip with a flash of buffalo wing sauce and garlic. *bringing chips out* 
I also made a pitcher of lime-on-aide. ENJOY!!!!


----------



## middie

sush he has several houses. one in london one in sweden and one around la i'm sure. he's bound to be in the u.s. somewhere !!!! if not then... hmmm orlando bloom maybe?


----------



## thier1754

Yum...Thanks, Sush.  That hits the spot.  Think I'm going to grill outside tonight. I use Rainee's barbeque sauce.  We don't carry it yet, but I think we're going to start stocking it.  It's really nice and isn't loaded with sugar.


DH is out pulling weeds. I banished him to the yard and away from the tv! He's had his second glass of wine, so he's 'way too entertaining right now, anyway.  Drives me a bit batty!


----------



## choclatechef

thier1754 said:
			
		

> How come, chef??


 
Sorry thier!  I just saw this post.

To understand you will need to read my thread about Ebay confused or fraud.  It is a mess!


----------



## middie

oh chef i read that. sounds like a crock of shnit to me


----------



## choclatechef

Oh Middie!  You are priceless!!!!


----------



## middie

no i'm not. okay yes i am. j/k. just giving you my honest opinion. and that's exactly what it sounds like to me.


----------



## thier1754

I read the posts and your situation, chef.  I was cheated on eBay, too, although most of my purchases were fine.  I ordered a Rowe pottery pitcher that looked fine in the picture, and the description said it had never been used, just displayed. When I received it, it obviously had been designed to have a lid, which was missing, and the inside was dirty as if flowers and water had been stored in it for a long time -- it was discolored.  I voiced my objections to the seller, and she told me it never had a lid and had just sat on her counter without anything in it.  Not true.  

She also had taken weeks to ship it, and at first I was very nice about her oversight and told her not to worry and that I wouldn't give her a bad feedback.  Then I received the item and saw the condition and really should have given her bad feedback.  I ended up giving no feedback at all. I'm a wuss.


----------



## choclatechef

middie said:
			
		

> no i'm not. okay yes i am. j/k. just giving you my honest opinion. and that's exactly what it sounds like to me.


 
Well, I usually try to give folks the benefit of the doubt, so that's why I posted about my Ebay seller here.

Cause if I was picking on her without good cause, I wanted to know.  I hate to be mean to folks when I don't have to.

I knew you guys would set me straight.  Thanks.


----------



## choclatechef

thier1754 said:
			
		

> I read the posts and your situation, chef. I was cheated on eBay, too, although most of my purchases were fine. I ordered a Rowe pottery pitcher that looked fine in the picture, and the description said it had never been used, just displayed. When I received it, it obviously had been designed to have a lid, which was missing, and the inside was dirty as if flowers and water had been stored in it for a long time -- it was discolored. I voiced my objections to the seller, and she told me it never had a lid and had just sat on her counter without anything in it. Not true.
> 
> She also had taken weeks to ship it, and at first I was very nice about her oversight and told her not to worry and that I wouldn't give her a bad feedback. Then I received the item and saw the condition and really should have given her bad feedback. I ended up giving no feedback at all. I'm a wuss.


 
There are a few bad apples out there, but most of the sellers are good.  

I am sorry about your bad experience and rejoice over our good transactions.


----------



## thier1754

-DEADLY SUSHI- said:
			
		

> Phil Collins?  Im a bit surprised. He lives in a suburb of London. Thats gonna be some BIG coin! Anyone on this side of the globe?!
> 
> 
> Thier that is one EXPENSIVE bridge!!! Holy cow.... do they wash your car as you drive through?  Will you have to take it every day??
> 
> By the way I made some avacado dip with a flash of buffalo wing sauce and garlic. *bringing chips out*
> I also made a pitcher of lime-on-aide. ENJOY!!!!


 
Sushi -- Did you fall into the tub of lime-on-aide and drown?? Hellooooooo?


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Sorry Thier..... just got distracted from a TV show. Im so tired I can fall over. Hey..... wheres Crewsk? Anyhew I HAVE to get to bed. Im realllllllllly busy. Hard to relax lately. *drinking soy milk* I have to goto to bed guys. I love ya! *going into elevator*


----------



## thier1754

Good night, Sushi!  Sleep well!


----------



## middie

Good Morning People. I'm making french vanilla capuccinos. Any takers ?


----------



## jkath

*ooooh! here! here! I'll take one, Middie!*
*But I have to make it quick - it's time to wake up the boys for school.*
** 
*BTW - Love the Phil Collins idea, but, for a closer icon, can we get Elton John? He lives in Vegas currently. Or perhaps Billy Joel, if he's out of rehab again.*
** 
*As for Orlando - if you can invite him, I'm inviting Captain Jack, erm, I mean, Johnny Depp.*
*Thanks for the coffee, Middie-girl...(throwing a scone) here - have a blueberry scone - they're quite good!*


----------



## middie

you're welcome jkath. elton would be good. my little sister loves him. thanks for the scone.


----------



## jkath

*<pouring another cup of coffee>*
*I'm way too energized today - still waiting for the boys to finish breakfast.*
** 
*Sush, I'm so sorry to hear about the toll roads - that's absolutely horrid!*
** 
*Okay, Middie, I've spoken with Elton's guys. He can't come. Maybe Sushi could get his "connections" to persuade them differently.*

*I've got my boxing class today, so I'll be back later on*


----------



## crewsk

-DEADLY SUSHI- said:
			
		

> Hey..... wheres Crewsk?QUOTE]
> 
> I was up with TC until midnight working on an extra credit project for school that was due today. We built a model of the fire depatment. I've still got paint on my hands!!
> 
> 
> **__
> 
> 
> 
> _*As for Orlando - if you can invite him, I'm inviting Captain Jack, erm, I mean, Johnny Depp.
> *_
> 
> 
> 
> _*
> 
> As long as he comes dressed as Capt. Jack!! *_
Click to expand...


----------



## Alix

Just a black coffee for me please. And nudge me when Johnny and Orlando get here. I think we should invite Keith Urban too.


----------



## crewsk

I'm outta here for a while, laundry is waiting to go inthe dryer & it's off to the shower. I left some tuna, chicken, & egg salad in the fridge & a fresh loaf of sourdough on the counter if anyone wants sandwiches for lunch!


----------



## crewsk

Here's your coffee Alix! See ya later!!


----------



## middie

i gotta go too. must get a work out in today. see ya guys later


----------



## Alix

Thanks for the coffee guys. Catch you later! 

*Door squeaks open and who is silhoutted in the doorway but...*

Morning, can I get you something? *GASP!* Can I have your autograph?


----------



## jkath

* <<jkath faints as she sees who is walking in the door in front of her>>

*


----------



## jkath

*Alix! Quick --- get him a bottle of rum~!*


----------



## Alix

Um uh...uh...


----------



## jkath

*Gee, Alix, it's just you me and the pirate...*


----------



## Alix

Yaaar! Oh Mr Depp, would you like to come out to the grotto with us? I have a lovely bottle of rum and some daquiri mix...are you hungry? *jkath, grap that plate of samosas and tapas!*


----------



## jkath

*right behind you, Alix*
** 
*<<following out to the grotto>>*
** 
*Lovely day, eh?*
** 
*(quick Alix - think of something interesting to say! We've got to keep him here!)*


----------



## Alix

*Just quietly shut and LOCK the door to the grotto jkath, then we have him all to ourselves*

Isn't it lovely out here Mr Depp? Tell me, what projects are you working on currently? We are so pleased that you found time to join us here at the Virtual Cafe. Drink?


----------



## jkath

*Have some more rum, Johnny - Malibu is nice, but you seem more like a captain morgan kinda guy. Have you finished Pirates 2?*
** 
*Alix? Why is he sleeping? are we that boring?*


----------



## jkath

*oh man! I've got to get ready to go to the gym...darnit!*
** 
*Well, Alix, you lucky girl! You get to entertain Mr. Captain Jack while everyone else is away. *
** 
*Have a lovely time!*


----------



## Alix

I'll just read my book out here while he sleeps. I think we fed him too much rum jkath. Oops. Shhhhh! Where's the umbrella, we don't want him to burn? 

See you when you get back. I am sure we will still be here.


----------



## thier1754

THAT'S OKAY, JKATH!!! I'll take over...*drool*. So, Mr. Depp, what are you doing for entertainment these days?


----------



## crewsk

*bang, bang, bang, jiggling doorknob* Hey let me in!!!! I want some ...umm rum too!! Yeah that's it, I want some rum!!!


----------



## Alix

*Click* Come in ladies and SHHHHHH! I fed him a wee too much rum. But lordy isn't he gorgeous!


----------



## crewsk

Oh yum! I could just eat him up!! Wasn't it so nice of him to come dressed as Capt. Jack?


----------



## Alix

*Yawn* He looks so peaceful in that lounger. I think I will just sit in this lounger and catch a few z's til he wakes up.


----------



## jkath

_*I'm back folks, but only for a cup of soup. Where's Johnny Depp?*_
_*oh....he's still sleeping!  I need him to autograph my Captain Jack action figure.*_
_*Well (handing over Jack) if you see him, ask him to sign it, please? I'll be back later. <<giving him a peck on the cheek>>*_
**​


----------



## jkath

*me again. <<looking around, peeking under the tables, searching behind the bar, running out to the grotto, climbing into the avocado tree and looking around with a spyglass that was left behind>>*
** 
*Hey! *
** 
*WHERE IS JOHNNY DEPP?*
** 
*(you leave for a short time and the captive.....I mean......"guest" is gone!)*


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

I saw him get into a limo. He left a rose though!


----------



## middie

ah crap !!!!!!!!  i missed him !!!!!! 
i'm really hating work for this !!!!!!


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

He also took of his shirt because he was dripping with sweat!! Poor guy.  His darn leather pants we practically GLUED on him.


----------



## middie

Sush... DON'T rub it in


----------



## thier1754

Sushi, you sadistic guy, torturing us poor married women like that!!


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

What??   Im telling you what happened.   I think he may have a persiration problem.  



(chuckle)


----------



## middie

sush... i don't like  you anymore. you're being a big meanie head


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

HEYYYYYYY!!!!! Wheres the LOVE??!!!!   Give Sushi a HUG!!!!!


----------



## middie

got your love right here pal    

you know i'm kidding right ?


----------



## thier1754

Hmmmph.  No hugs here...Unless you make me a big chocolate torte with raspberry filling!!


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

I forgot about our 4000th post *PRIZE!!!!!!!     *


Ok..... since I have no money right now..... youre going to have to wait. Jkath is STILL waiting.   Im sorry but in about a month (if I dont loose my job by then   ) I shall send you a gift!


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

> got your love right here pal




OUCH!!! *stop*.......... 
OUCH!!! *stop*..........
OUCH!!! *stop*.......... 
OUCH!!! *stop*..........
OUCH!!! *stop*.......... 
OUCH!!! *stop*..........
OUCH!!! *stop*.......... 
OUCH!!! *stop*..........
OUCH!!! *stop*.......... 
OUCH!!! *stop*..........
*sushi running*


----------



## thier1754

Gosh, Sushi, I had no idea I was the prize winner!       I'd like to thank all the little people...  


I don't want a "thing" prize...I want a funny story that's a Sushi original.  I will keep it and read it and laugh when I have a tough day.  Deal??


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

> Unless you make me a big chocolate torte with raspberry filling!!



But I dont bake very well.   Ummmmmmm 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  OK!

*getting on apron and hat  *  *putting on 'serious' face*  *going in office and calling bakery*


----------



## middie

-DEADLY SUSHI- said:
			
		

> OUCH!!! *stop*..........
> OUCH!!! *stop*..........
> OUCH!!! *stop*..........
> OUCH!!! *stop*..........
> OUCH!!! *stop*..........
> OUCH!!! *stop*..........
> OUCH!!! *stop*..........
> OUCH!!! *stop*..........
> OUCH!!! *stop*..........
> OUCH!!! *stop*..........
> *sushi running*


 I was KIDDING you dork


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

> I don't want a "thing" prize...I want a funny story that's a Sushi original. I will keep it and read it and laugh when I have a tough day. Deal??




I dont know if I come up with a funny story at the moment. I have a lot of stuff on my mind. I'll see what I can do though.


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *-DEADLY SUSHI-*
> _OUCH!!! *stop*..........
> OUCH!!! *stop*..........
> OUCH!!! *stop*..........
> OUCH!!! *stop*..........
> OUCH!!! *stop*..........
> OUCH!!! *stop*..........
> OUCH!!! *stop*..........
> OUCH!!! *stop*..........
> OUCH!!! *stop*..........
> OUCH!!! *stop*..........
> *sushi running*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _
> 
> 
> I was KIDDING you dork


 

*Sushi on floor with ketchup on forehead* (moaning)


----------



## middie

yep... a dork lol


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Possibly.


----------



## middie

we love you anyway sush


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

I *KNOW* you do!   

Middie.... besides working at the virtual Cafe..... what do you do for a living?


----------



## middie

i work in the bakery dept. in a grocery store.


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Do you enjoy it? What do you do with a misspelled cake?


----------



## middie

some days i like it. lately it sucks though cause alot of people were layed off. i've never seen a misspelled cake. but i guess nicole (the cake decorator) would scrape it off and redo the whole thing. we have had people order cakes and never came to get them. when this happens we either cut the cake up and give it to customers as samples or we put it in the employee break room.


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

*looking at dark clouds in the distance* *turning on radio* *dancing........ changing channel* Sounds like a big thunderstorm is rolling in!!


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

> or we put it in the employee break room.




  THEEEEEN what happens??!!! Do you have a lot of cakes in there?


----------



## thier1754

Sush: Sent you an e-mail.  Did you get it?


----------



## middie

well then the kids who work at the store devour it lol. we haven't had to many this year.  last year it seems we put at least 2 back there a week.


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Thier: A regular email? Nope.


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Middie.... Im sorry..... Im in a goofy mood.   What does the husband do?


----------



## crewsk

I'm grabbing a cup of coffee & some BC headache powder. My head is throbbing!! Anyone got a nice soft blankie & can curl up with for an hour or so?


----------



## middie

husband ?? ack please don't call him that!!! lol 

he was a mechanic, but right now he does assembly in a factory


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

> soft blankie & can curl up with for an hour or so?


 Heres a nice soft blankie..... and a big stuffed dog with floppy ears.


----------



## crewsk

Thanks Sushi, but I brought my stuffed skunk with me. Ah heck, I can snuggle with the doggy too!


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

*hearing big drops of rain on glass atrium roof* Its starting!   *hitting button to put automatic roof over animal shelter*


----------



## thier1754

-DEADLY SUSHI- said:
			
		

> Thier: A regular email? Nope.


Never mind...You got it!


----------



## middie

must be a long band of storms sush cause it's starting again here too


----------



## crewsk

We had our storms yesterday. I don't want anymore this week so y'all keep them up there!


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

The wind is whipping up! *rain blowing against Cafe* *lights going on and off* 

Im getting the candles!


----------



## crewsk

OK, since I am afraid of storms & would really be hiding under a table , I'm going back to reality to empty & load the dishwasher. See y'all tomorrow & have a good night!


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Ok Crewsk..... see you soon!   *going into lounge and getting a lite beer*


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

The storm knocked the power off. Back up generators are working but Im shutting all the lights off. Im tired. Wonder when 3rd shift is comming in. Oh well. Goodnight folks! *going into elevator*


----------



## middie

night sush sleep tight. night crewsk


----------



## thier1754

Night to all the sleepy-heads!  I'll be up for a few more hours, since I'm a night person.  Just finished teaching a new student in his forties. He's jazzed! Such fun starting people out...


----------



## middie

i'm usually a night person too, but it's been a long day. good night all


----------



## jkath

*I always miss all the fun around here! *
*Bummer that Johnny Depp left (but I will keep the rose, since nobody else claimed it!)*
** 
*So, Middie, when you guys are jonesing for sugar, do you have friends place fake cake orders and then not show up so it goes in the break room?*
** 
*Nighty night guys - it's getting late.*


----------



## crewsk

I'm in an unusually good mood this morning, almost on the hyper side of things. I just wanna sing, dance, & cook all at the same time!! For breakfast at the Café today, I have a sausage breakfast pizza(pizza dough topped with milk gravy, scrambled eggs, sausage, monterey jack cheese, & green onions), mixed fruit topped with vanilla yogurt(peaches, strawberries, grapes, raspberries, blueberries, & blackberries), & creme brulee coffee. 

Right now I'm working on a loaf of honey wheat bread for lunch or snacking & there is a red velvet cake in the oven that I'll use a cream cheese icing on.


----------



## jkath

*<<grumbling sound as jkath stumbles in the door>>*
** 
*coffee.*
** 
*must have coffee.*


----------



## crewsk

Good morning jkath! Beautiful day isin't it? Here's a nice cup of hot creme brulee coffee for you!


----------



## jkath

*thank.*
** 
** 
*you.*
** 
** 
** 
*crewsk.*
** 
*<<sip.....sip........sip........gulp.........gulp>>*


----------



## crewsk

The bread is in the oven & the cake is cooling. Can I get you anything else jkath?


----------



## middie

jkath said:
			
		

> *I always miss all the fun around here! *
> *Bummer that Johnny Depp left (but I will keep the rose, since nobody else claimed it!)*
> 
> *So, Middie, when you guys are jonesing for sugar, do you have friends place fake cake orders and then not show up so it goes in the break room?*
> 
> *Nighty night guys - it's getting late.*


lol no jkath we just snag donuts out of the case or bake up some cookies  
crewsk breakfast sounds amazing can i get a plate? i'll save room for cake too.


----------



## jkath

*coffee.*
** 
*more coffee, please.*
** 
*oh dear, I heard my son's alarm clock - looks like it's time to get the boys ready for school.*
*<<grabbing breakfast pizza and running out>>*
** 
*thank you Crewsk, I'll be baaaaaaaaaaaaack!*


----------



## crewsk

Sure thing middie, a slice of breakfast pizza & bowl of fruit for you! Hope you enjoy it. Jkath, here's more coffee for you. I'm going to ice the cake if anyone needs anything just hollar!


----------



## middie

oh yummmmmmm. thank you so much crewsk. it's delicious !!


----------



## crewsk

Glad you enjoyed it middie! The cake is ready if anyone wants some & the bread is now cooling. I'm off to work in the flowerbeds. See y'all later!!


----------



## middie

have fun crewsk. i'll help myself to some cake and then i'll clean the kitchen when i'm done.


----------



## middie

okay everything in the kitchen has been scrubbed from the cabinets down to floor. it's very slippery in there so be careful until the floor dries. i have to go work out and shower so i'll bbl.


----------



## crewsk

The kitchen looks great middie! Thanks! I decided the flowerbeds could wait a little longer. I'm going to sit down here & have a cup of coffee & some fruit.


----------



## jkath

*aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!*
*<<jkath slides across the kitchen floor>>*
****CRASH!!!****
*whoo! that was fun - gonna do it again..........*
*aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!*
** 
*more fun than a slip n slide!*
** 
*woooo hooo!*


----------



## Alix

Hey all! I'm back from helping with my daughters field trip...WHOOOOOOAAAAA! Yeehaw! that floor is slippery! 

Looks awesome in here. Did my buddy Johnny leave you guys any notes or anything? He told me he would. We took off for a ride around the lake in one of the golf carts and I totally forgot (heh heh) to tell you where we were going. It was a blast. I will make sure I show you all the pix when I have them developed.


----------



## thier1754

Alix said:
			
		

> Hey all! I'm back from helping with my daughters field trip...WHOOOOOOAAAAA! Yeehaw! that floor is slippery!
> 
> Looks awesome in here. Did my buddy Johnny leave you guys any notes or anything? He told me he would. We took off for a ride around the lake in one of the golf carts and I totally forgot (heh heh) to tell you where we were going. It was a blast. I will make sure I show you all the pix when I have them developed.


 
    Now listen here, missy...What're ya doing, hogging that there handsome young man all fer yerself? *A mob of angry, _lonely_ local wimmen begin moving toward Alix, pitchforks in hand...* Where're ya keepin' him, now...Cough him up before we see to it ya never drive a golf cart agin!!


----------



## Alix

Hey now...everyone just calm down! I didn't get any time with Bon Jovi as I recall and no one was here...so we just took a little spin. Then he had to go. It isn't *MY* fault none of you were here. He would have snuggled...er...taken you riding too! 

*Picks up the rolling pin and then spies the mop* 

Now back away and no one will get smacked with this here mop!


----------



## crewsk

Who wants to help me pull some taffy? I'm still so hyper I can't stand myself right now!!


----------



## Alix

I'll help you pull taffy, and then lets have a nice cup of chamomile tea in the jacuzzi.


----------



## thier1754

*The village wimmen hang their heads, turn and trudge off, dragging their pitchforks in the dust behind them...* That Alix woman sez he "had to go"...Hmmmph..."Had to go..." More likely she's got him stashed somewheres. We'll be a-watchin' her winders at night.  That Alix woman looks 'way too pert if ya ask me...She's gittin' some lovin' somewheres, that's fer sure.......


----------



## middie

slow night. i'm heading to the jacuzzi. if ya need something help yourself to it. oh i made peanut butter fudge. it's in the fridge.


----------



## thier1754

Yummy!  Thanks, Middie.


----------



## middie

you're welcome. i also put some eggs and water out for tawny and i fed the fish.


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

(LICK!!!!!!!!) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






GARRRRRRRR!!!!!!!  

Ok...... Im going to make red oyster sauce pasta. Having a Guiness and going to bed. I'll make extra for anyone who wants some.


----------



## middie

thanks ds. you have a good night


----------



## Brooksy

-DEADLY SUSHI- said:
			
		

> Ok...... Im going to make red oyster sauce pasta. Having a Guiness and going to bed. I'll make extra for anyone who wants some.



Red Oyster Sauce Pasta   . Don't forget to post the recipe (pretty please).


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

*putting leftovers in fridge* Well, love ya guys and see you tomorrow..... FRIDAY!!!!!!! 

I shall post da recipe my friend!   Goodnight!


----------



## middie

night again sush. sleep tight.


----------



## Brooksy

-DEADLY SUSHI- said:
			
		

> I shall post da recipe my friend!   Goodnight!



Thanks mate, enjoy your lullabies...


----------



## middie

i think i'm going to go catch some zzz's myself. goodnight guys.


----------



## thier1754

Sweet dreams, Middie.


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

God Im tired.  ATTENTION people. In a couple of hours Emeril Lagasse will be stopping by to make a few dishes by request.    I had to punch my donation up a notch to get him here, but I figure you might enjoy it.   Just make sure the kitchen is clean! Also, if someone could catch a perch or two from the lake that would be great for one of his dishes. 


Im off to work now. See ya'll tonight.


----------



## middie

*racing out to lake to do a little fishing*
Ah there we go. I caught 4.
*running around like mad to clean kitchen*

good morning people. if you want anything help
youselves... but please clean up when you're done.


----------



## jkath

*hey guys! Please ask Emeril to make his tamarind glazed pork chops with maple sugar sweet potatoes and stick 'em in the freezer. I'm going to Vegas in a half hour - be back Sunday*
** 
*Have a great weekend!*


----------



## middie

sure will jkath. have a great time !!


----------



## thier1754

*Thier scoots in and does some prep work for Emeril...* Okay, I've made the "trinity" for him -- diced carrot, celery and onion, chopped his garlic and made some chicken broth and a nice medium roux. I'm off to work...Back later!


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Hey..... some guy chumped us!   His name was Emeril Lasawsay.... NOT Lagasse! He took our fish, vegtables and some of our pans then took off!!!    What the  !!!!


Ok... ok..... *going behind the bar* *turning on mood lights* Im serving drinks. Happy FRIDAY!!!   What will you have?


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Hmmmmmmm....... *polishing brass rails* *drinking shot of spiced rum* Where is everyone?


----------



## thier1754

I'm here, Sush.  Ticks me off that that guy fooled us!  Why, I oughta...


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Yeah! I know.   What a jerk! Can I make you a nice Earl Gray? Want some lemon?


----------



## thier1754

Please! A bit of sugar, too, please.


----------



## middie

so then who's going to make the glazed pork chops for jkath ?? uh-oh. i guess i better do it. sush can we press charges on that idiot ?


----------



## middie

okay all i had a very long day so i'm turning in. goodnight everyone. sweet dreams.


----------



## Bangbang

Well Boomboom has partially  recovered from the grill blast and has taken up readin the Tarot because he can't do much ......other than sit on his butt. I was wondering if we could start doing Tarot Readings at the Cafe .....just for fun.


----------



## thier1754

middie said:
			
		

> okay all i had a very long day so i'm turning in. goodnight everyone. sweet dreams.


 
Good night, Middie.  Sleep well! 

Good to see you Bang!!   But count me out on the tarot readings. 

How is your brother doing?


----------



## crewsk

I'm just grabbing a cup of coffee, spoonful of peanut butter, & a banana to go! I'm of with the kids & my mom for a day at the Norris Community Fest thingy. The land of free food, drinks, games, rides, music, & blood pressure! I guess they have to do free blood pressure screenings because of all the fried foods they're feeding people. I'll see y'all later! Have a great day!!


----------



## middie

sounds like alot of fun crewsk ! take me too !!!


----------



## Alix

Ugh...coffee...strong and black. I froze my butt off last night watching daughter #1 play ball. It SAID it was 72 but let me tell you the wind felt like about 2!!! I ache all over from shivering and I have it to do again with both girlies all day today.


----------



## middie

here some strong black coffe for you alix. hope the weather is better for you today. you want some aspirin or anything?


----------



## Alix

Took a handful of ibuprofen already. Ahhhh, thanks for the coffee. I need another vat of it to take with me. Wish us all luck! It is SUPPOSED to be warm today, but it is still windy. BLECH, I have eaten enough shale already!


----------



## Bangbang

thier1754 said:
			
		

> How is your brother doing?


 
He is doing much better ...thankyou.


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

BANG!!!!!!!! We missed you! Where have you been? Everything alright?


ALso ..... finish the wine cellar please.


----------



## Bangbang

Ok....the cellar will be done Monday. Things are better here. Boomboom wil be doing Tarot Readings for free in the lounge.


----------



## crewsk

middie said:
			
		

> sounds like alot of fun crewsk ! take me too !!!


 

We had a great time! The kids had their first pony rides today while we were there. I was worried that Savannah would be scared because they put her on the biggest one there. She had a blast though & didn't want to get off! TC got stuck on the smallest pony but he got on it like he had been riding all his life.


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Awwwwwww!!!!   cute!!!!! I wish I was horseback riding right now. How was the weather there? Looked a bit rainy. It was pouring in Chicago yesterday. Huge storm. Alas no lightning.   I LOVE a good storm!


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Ok Bang. We are counting on you! There are wine bottles all over the place.   We need to put em' away!


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Hey, we just got a box of Chayotes in. What in heck ARE these things??? 

And no tarrot readings please. Carrot readings.... yes. Tarrot readings.... no.


----------



## middie

crewsk how cute !!! i remember pony rides. like damp i wanna go horseback riding now lol. i love horses.


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

> like damp i wanna go horseback riding now


 

Damp?  
*shrug*

Well, Im going to clean the place up, and then Im off to bed.


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Hey Thier..... your mail slot is full. *trying to shove letter in slot*


----------



## Alix

Ungh. Coffee....cooooofffeeeee. *zombie walking to the pot*

EMPTY!  *making fresh*


----------



## middie

Damp?  
*shrug*

oh sush i'm so sorry !!!! i was half asleep when i read that !!! i feel terrible now.
alix where's that coffee ???


----------



## thier1754

-DEADLY SUSHI- said:
			
		

> Hey Thier..... your mail slot is full. *trying to shove letter in slot*


 
I cleaned it out. Sorry! It's all that junk mail...


----------



## thier1754

Alix said:
			
		

> Ungh. Coffee....cooooofffeeeee. *zombie walking to the pot*
> 
> EMPTY!  *making fresh*


 
*Thier rushes over with coffee for Alix...* Here ya go...Whoops!! Almost tripped over the cat.  Watch out, Alix!


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

I think we should get a wood burning pizza oven. I have an urge to try and combine sushi and pizza.  Plus we could deliver the pizzas to get more income! What do you guys think?


----------



## luvs

sounds good, sush. i love ricotta on my red sauced pizza. yummmmmmmmmmmmmm.


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

*turning on The Simpsons* *getting avacado sushi rolls* Ok..... this is what I live for. Its the season finale too. Put all calls into my voice mail.


----------



## middie

no problem ds. btw did you see my appology?


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

WHy yes I did see it! LOL! Its ok. I thought it was funny. Then I remember you hitting me over my head again.... and again!  I still have a slight concusion.


----------



## jkath

*Okay, kids, I'm back from Vegas.*

*Some of the things I saw in Vegas:*
** 
*1. There IS a way to make Neil Diamond's music even harder to digest: have a bad lounge singer cover his music.*
** 
*2. Along the same lines, "The girl from Iponema" should be banned forever. *

*3. A young girl playing at my blackjack table split 2 queens when the dealer was showing a 7. Then she complained that she was losing money.*
** 
*4. Drunk people are fabulous entertainment.*
** 
*5. One size does NOT fit all. Especially belly shirts.*
** 
*6. One heineken is $8.50 at the new Wynn Hotel & Resort.*
** 
*There's much more, I'm just very very sleepy.*
*Tomorrow morning I'll be back, so would someone mind making a pot of coffee around 8:30 CA time?*


----------



## jkath

-DEADLY SUSHI- said:
			
		

> I think we should get a wood burning pizza oven. I have an urge to try and combine sushi and pizza.  Plus we could deliver the pizzas to get more income! What do you guys think?


 
*Sushi: check the Grotto - *
*there's a wood burning fireplace out there for Alix to make her pizzas.*


----------



## middie

wb jkath !! now go get some rest !!


----------



## middie

btw i'll get the coffee on. anything in general you'd like ?


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

> *One heineken is $8.50 at the new Wynn Hotel & Resort.*


  Holy CARP!  It would take me $100 to get loaded! 

One more reason not to drink I guess.   Well we are happy youre back! I had your apron cleaned AND pressed! I cleaned it and then Crewsk sat on it by accident.  

Well Im off to bed. Night everyone!  *heading to upstairs bedroom*


----------



## middie

good night sush


----------



## jkath

-DEADLY SUSHI- said:
			
		

> Holy CARP!  It would take me $100 to get loaded!
> *My mojito was $9! Next time I'll try their other mojitos: pineapple or lavendar!*
> 
> Well we are happy youre back!
> *thanks - great to be back*
> I had your apron cleaned AND pressed! I cleaned it and then Crewsk sat on it by accident.  *That's okay, as long as it's still sparkling with all the embellishments I'm good.*
> **
> Well Im off to bed. Night everyone! *heading to upstairs bedroom
> 
> *'night Sush - I think I'm turning in, too.*


----------



## thier1754

Good night, all.  By the way, Sush, holy carp is only found at the Vatican in the Pope's special fish tank.   Hugs.


----------



## crewsk

-DEADLY SUSHI- said:
			
		

> Awwwwwww!!!!  cute!!!!! I wish I was horseback riding right now. How was the weather there? Looked a bit rainy. It was pouring in Chicago yesterday. Huge storm. Alas no lightning.  I LOVE a good storm!


 

It was cloudy, hot, & humid Saturday. The sun came out off & on though. When I took those pics, it was really cloudy.


----------



## luvs

thier1754 said:
			
		

> Good night, all. By the way, Sush, holy carp is only found at the Vatican in the Pope's special fish tank.  Hugs.


i thought for a second that 'holy carp' said something else, oops. you know, a-hem. thought we were talking about something only a roll of Charmin can take care of.


----------



## crewsk

-DEADLY SUSHI- said:
			
		

> I had your apron cleaned AND pressed! I cleaned it and then Crewsk sat on it by accident.
> 
> 
> 
> Hold on one second there mister!! My rear may be big but it's not nearly big enough to press the wrinkles out of an apron or anything else for that matter!
Click to expand...


----------



## Otter

crewsk said:
			
		

> -DEADLY SUSHI- said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had your apron cleaned AND pressed! I cleaned it and then Crewsk sat on it by accident.
> 
> 
> 
> Hold on one second there mister!! My rear may be big but it's not nearly big enough to press the wrinkles out of an apron or anything else for that matter!
> 
> 
> 
> Well, at least he didn't accuse you of pressing the table cloth with it!
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## crewsk

Gee thanks Otter!!


----------



## luvs

uh-oh, otter! better not say her bum could press a tablecloth!


----------



## crewsk

OK, enough talk about my bum. What's for breakfast this morning? I think I'm just going to have a bowl of fruit with some vanilla yogurt. I'm not real hungry.


----------



## middie

here ya go crewsk... yogurt and fresh fruit. got the coffee going too.


----------



## luvs

i am starving for french toast with hot strawberries and whipped cream. plus really crisp bacon.
sigh; too bad our cafe is fake.


----------



## middie

i can get you that virtual food luvs lol. okay i gotta go. reality's calling grrrrrrrrr


----------



## Alix

Hey all, sorry I disappeared the other day. I just took that coffee and RAN. OK, I got frozen to death on Friday night, sunburned my nose and chest on Saturday and on Sunday, settled in to a nice tan. Geez. Welcome to Alberta, you don't like the weather wait a minute!

*tying on apron*

OK, for lunch today I am thinking we should break in that pizza oven in the grotto since Sushi was talking about it. Lets start with a nice pomodoro, and then bacon and mushroom, and maybe a nice Hawaiian or two. Any requests?

*starts kneading dough and singing Thats Amore*


----------



## thier1754

Sounds fantastic.  How about a veggie pizza with artichoke hearts, olives, fresh tomatoes (seeded), green peppers, onions, tons of mushrooms, and three kinds of cheese?


----------



## Alix

Oooooooooo thier! My mouth is watering! *oiling the pizza stone, spreading the dough and sauce*

What kinds of cheese you want on that one!


----------



## thier1754

Fresh mozzarella, a bit of cheddar, and grated Romano, please.

But don't oil your stone! Just use cornmeal.  You don't want your stone to get rancid.


----------



## Alix

STill a new stone. I'm seasoning it a bit yet. I actually do the cornmeal too. 

Sounds like a fabulous combo.


----------



## thier1754

Taking a coffee break...Tall nonfat white choc mocha, orange currant scone, and Nathan Milstein on the 'phones playing Bach.  Life is good.


----------



## Alix

Mmmmm. I am going for lunch. Chat with y'all later. Pizza dough in fridge and all the fixings are there too. Ciao!


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Im at work.   Checking in...... gotta go.


----------



## thier1754

Ciao, Alix!  Hugs, Sushi.  Knock 'em dead!!


----------



## jkath

*hi guys!*
*wanted to check up on the cafe and see how things were - it's good to see it's slow, since today is a busy day for me!*
** 
*<<grabbing a to-go mug of hot coffee and a bagel with cream cheese>>*
*se ya soon!*


----------



## thier1754

Bye, jkath!


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

> Pizza dough in fridge and all the fixings are there too. Ciao!




OK! Getting pizza dough and rolling. Its sushi pizza time!    Alright, here we GO! As the sauce Im putting on a glazed terriaki sauce. Im mixing together mozzarella, rice vinegar and a tad bit of sugar. I'll put chopped sea weed over the sauce. I'll also put some avacado and sushi grade salmon and tuna slices on top of that. THEEEEN here comes the cheese mixture. After that its a mix of a sauce. Sesame oil & seeds and a bit of wasabi mixed a lightly coated on the cheese. Finally I have sliced and diced cucumber (without the seeds) and topped it all!!!  

Its going into the oven until the cheese melts but doesnt brown. 

Tell what you guys think! Its called Italian Sushi Fusion.


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

WAIT!   I'll put the cucumber on AFTER its cooked.


----------



## jkath

*sounds bizarre, but oddly interesting...*
** 
*why don't you write it on the "specials" board and see if you can get some takers?*
*I would try it, but you guys all know I'm a "no seafood kinda gal"*
** 
*I'm having some coffee and a frozen old fashioned doughnut. Anyone want some?*


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Hmmmmm.... what kind of coffee? Any cinamon in the doghnut?


----------



## thier1754

Me, please.  I'm the mom who put the kids' Easter candy in the freezer so they wouldn't eat it all at once, then couldn't help myself and gradually ate it...frozen.  (Well, the kids did get *some*, but...)


----------



## jkath

*Vanilla Nut Coffee and the doughnut is the Old Fashioned kind - Buttermilk round is another word for it. I love 'em frozen!*
*Anyway, here ya go - have a try - they're good, but addicting!*
** 
*How's the pizza coming, Sush?*


----------



## thier1754

*Thier grabs a frozen donut and coffee on her way back to practice some more...* Thanks, jkath!  You always have a great stash.


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

I'll take the doghnut!   Alas Im alergic to nuts.  


Thier! Step AWAY from the freezer!


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

*going outside and looking in wood burning oven* ARRRRGHHHH!!!! FIRE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!   *running to get fire extinguisher*


----------



## jkath

*Is that the fire department I hear coming down the street?*
** 
**


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

*pulling out pizza* (PPPPSSSHHHHHHHT!!!!) my PIZZA!!!!!


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

*falling to knees* NOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!   Well here comes the fire department. HEY! Why arent they wearing shirts??!!! What kind of town is this?!??


----------



## jkath

*Sushi, those bright yellow jackets ARE their shirts, silly.*
** 
*Hey, now that the pizza's a goner, have some of this Chicken Alfredo I made. It's very rich and tasty. *
** 
*Or....you could make it into a chicken alfredo pizza, if you want to cook some more outside...*


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Jkath I'll take up your offer.   Looks great. I think I put too much sesame oil on the pizza. Have any grated cheese around? You look lovely tonight.   Change your hair?


----------



## thier1754

-DEADLY SUSHI- said:
			
		

> I'll take the doghnut!  Alas Im alergic to nuts.
> 
> 
> Thier! Step AWAY from the freezer!


 
*Thier whips around to smile guiltily at Sushi as she hides a fistful of donuts behind her back.  Chocolate donuts...which have now deposited frosting all over her backside.* Donuts? What donuts? The freezer? What freezer??


----------



## jkath

Have any grated cheese around?

*why yes - some fresh romano...it's the good kind from the italian deli.*

 You look lovely tonight.  Change your hair?
*hee hee! Nope - that's just all the extra hairspray from the Vegas weekend *
**


----------



## jkath

*Thier - quick! Catch (jkath throws a shout-wipe at thier) It'll take the chocolate right off of those purple velvet pants. BTW,where are you going, all gussied up like that?*


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Thier!!!!!   Jkath she needs an intervention!!!!!!!    PUT THE SWEETS DOWN!!!!   (help me out Jkath!  )


----------



## thier1754

jkath said:
			
		

> Have any grated cheese around?
> 
> You look lovely tonight.  Change your hair?
> *hee hee! Nope - that's just all the extra hairspray from the Vegas weekend *


 






It's stunning, jkath!!


----------



## jkath

*<<jkath puts out her hand>>*
*Thier, hand over the doughnuts. Please. It's for your own good.*
** 
*<<Thier obliges, somewhat willingly>>*
** 
*jkath hands half to sushi and shoves the other half in her mouth, gulping down some coffee to wash 'em down.*


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Crap..... 24 is on...... I mean I have diarea...... I have to goto the washroom..... for about...... an hour.


----------



## jkath

thier1754 said:
			
		

> It's stunning, jkath!!


*Thanks! I worked all day to get it to keep it's shape! and getting it blue was even more fun!*


----------



## jkath

*go watch your show, sush. *
*I'll be going too - I need to shape some burgers we're putting on the grill in an hour.*
** 
*Thier, can you watch the fort?*
** 
*Oh, and can you figure out what we can do about the front door? I like the little bell over the door, but the door itself is kinda boring. We need something pretty, and inviting. *
** 
*See ya later!*


----------



## thier1754

Hey! Wait a minute!!! You ate...my...do.......nutz.....

Fine. I'll put a basket on the outside of the door and fill it with flowers.  Happy?  *Thier folds her arms and pouts...* See you guys later.


----------



## jkath

*<< whispering>>*
*Okay, now that Sushi's gone, I can give you this - but don't tell him!!!*
** 
*<<jkath hands Thier a large box of 100 assorted doughnuts from Donutman>>*
*I just couldn't be rude to you ever!*
*This way, Sushi thinks all is well, and we can snack on these sugary treats till the cows come home. Let's hide 'em in the back of the freezer!*
** 
*<<talking loudly>>*
*umm, Yeah, ummm, Thier, I think I left my purse here...yup, there it is...well, I'll be going now...*
** 
**


----------



## thier1754

-DEADLY SUSHI- said:
			
		

> Crap..... 24 is on...... I mean I have diarea...... I have to goto the washroom..... for about...... an hour.


My husband is nuts about "24". I try not to talk to him when it's on.


----------



## thier1754

jkath said:
			
		

> *<< whispering>>*
> *Okay, now that Sushi's gone, I can give you this - but don't tell him!!!*
> 
> *<<jkath hands Thier a large box of 100 assorted doughnuts from Donutman>>*
> *I just couldn't be rude to you ever!*
> *This way, Sushi thinks all is well, and we can snack on these sugary treats till the cows come home. Let's hide 'em in the back of the freezer!*
> 
> *<<talking loudly>>*
> *umm, Yeah, ummm, Thier, I think I left my purse here...yup, there it is...well, I'll be going now...*


 
Hee hee...Bye, Jkath! Thanks for the intervention.  I'm MUCH better now!!


----------



## Raine

Anybody up for a little horseshoe?


----------



## thier1754

Sure! Just don't stand behind the post...I get a little wild with that flying metal. Guess what we're having for dinner? Hot dogs with your chow chow!! Yummy.


----------



## Raine

Yum indeed!   Gonna have to order it in gallons now, so we can use it in the new joint.


----------



## thier1754

My customers haven't discovered it yet, but when they do, you'll be hearing from us often.


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

ummmmmmmm..... *flush*   Ok... 24.... errrrrrrrr.... Im done. HEY!   Whats with all the crumbs!!!????   JKATH!!!!!!!! 

Hey, Raniee I tried your Chow chow. VERRRRRRRY good! 





Kudos to you. Im almost out of the stuff. Thier youre quite good at horseshoes. Im going to soak in our jacuzzi, and then go out to our fireplace in The Grotto. Anyone care to join me?


----------



## Raine

Glad you enjoyed it. Folks eat it on all sorts of stuff.  Soon, we'llbe able to share it with a heap of folks. And it will be the only place to get hotdogs served that way. Not counting cooking them yourself.


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Well, I know a few hotdog places in Chicago that should have your chow on the menu. I LOVE mustard!


----------



## middie

make room for me sush !!


----------



## thier1754

I'm jumping in, too!


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

*splash!* Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh........ feel the stress MELT away!


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

*looking at Middie and Thier* (*splash!!*)  hee hee hee.....


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Well..... Im pruned up enough. And my muscles are flabby.   Its time for me to dry up and hit the matress. BUT..... one last splash...... *SPLASH!!!!*   Night guys! And try the apple cider with lime I made on the counter before you goto sleep.


----------



## middie

good night ds. i will try that before i turn in.


----------



## thier1754

A delayed good night, Sushi.   Drying off and hitting the sack.  Night, Middie!


----------



## middie

good morning everyone. coffee's on. sush that cider was good !


----------



## luvs

morning, crew! i want a t-bone and eggs, yummmmmmm! but eggs make me emit not-nice noises, (blushing).


----------



## middie

how do you want your steak done?


----------



## middie

oh and your eggs? scrambled? over easy? sunny side up? poached?


----------



## luvs

hey, thanks, middie! medium-rare and scrambled eggs would be great!
want to split an order?


----------



## middie

i'd love to luvs !!! okay one med. rare t-bone and scrambled eggs coming up !


----------



## middie

here ya go luvs. sorry it took a few. i had to cook my steak a little more. i go for med. well.


----------



## middie

well reality's calling me again (that sucks). i should have never given them my name lol. anyway i'll bbl after work  

have a good day guys


----------



## Bangbang

The wine cellar is done........feel free to help yourself.


----------



## thier1754

Thanks, Bang! I know my husband will want Louis Martini Cabernet Sauvignon and Le Blanc des Blancs.


----------



## jkath

*Bang, the wine cellar is really stunning - **It looks like it's out of a movie set.*
*I especially like how you've stocked such a diverse selection!*
*Well done.*
** 
*May I please have some muscat?*
* (*if Bucky were here, I know he'd mumble something about not serving muskrats, except on deep south day. I wish he'd stop by!)*
** 
*I've made taco fixin's for the early dinner crowd. And, I'll pick some fresh mint and limes for mojitos. Anyone wanna try their hand at making deep fried ice cream?*


----------



## Bangbang

Gald you like it. It is organises by year,winery,and location. Just help your self. There is $4 million in wine down there. I payed for it my self with gambling wins and well a little help from .....well you know.


----------



## Alix

Too early for wine for me. I am just finishing my coffee. 

How did the pizzas go last night? Hey! WHAT HAPPENED TO THE PIZZA OVEN??????

Sushi? You know anything about this?


----------



## jkath

*wasn't me, Alix....I haven't looked out there ye............OH DEAR! What happened?!*


----------



## Alix

I don't know. It looks bad though. All that blackened stuff and what is that foamy stuff? 

Someone said something about firefighters with no shirts. Didn't anyone take PICTURES??????


----------



## jkath

*Sushi said that to make me look, but they were all properly dressed in their yellow jackets and big boots. I will say, though, that due to Sushi's experimental foods and love of blowing things up, we should get him a chaperone that's a chef. Would that be a "chefperone"?*


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Did we have any deliveries today? I ordered hops for the brewery and some other things. 
The wine cellar is DONE!!!!!    *going downstairs* Looks great Bang! Thanks! 
Sorry about the pizza oven.  I put on too much oil and... POOF!!!!!! I called the contractors to clean up and repair it.

We have a play scheduled for the Lawn Chair Enthusiasts Club on Thursday. The play will be put on by the Actors Acting to Accquire Acceptance group. They require a LOT of attention AND applause...... even if you dont like it. So everyone that drinks...... drink! They *could* suck.  It will be held in the lounge. Also, the Enthusiasts bring their own seats..... lawn chairs. So we are going to have to stack our chairs in the back. We also need to make BBQ for them and I need someone to run the lights for the play.


----------



## jkath

*Oh dear Sushi!*
*I wish I'd seen your calendar!*
*You may need to change the *
*.                   Actors Acting to Acquire Acceptance *
*to another day, as I've already booked the *
* .                  Bewildered  and Betrothed Bridesmaid Barflies*
*for Thursday. *

*I do believe they drink quite a bit, so maybe the Lawn chair Enthusiasts Club will appreciate hanging out with them.*


----------



## thier1754

Could you squeeze in the Vibrating Vivaldi Violinist Virtuosos?  They're already on their way!


----------



## jkath

*Okay, Thier, the virtuosos are in, but only today,*
*as the Wandering Warblers of West Wyoming will be here Wednesday.*


----------



## jkath

*and Thier's Thinking Three-person Thesis will be giving a lecture on Thursday.*
*I hear it's thrilling.*


----------



## thier1754

jkath said:
			
		

> *and Thier's Thinking Three-person Thesis will be giving a lecture on Thursday.*
> *I hear it's thrilling.*


 
Thanks for including the VVVV's!  Unfortunately, the hit show, *Thier's Thinking Three-person Thesis, *will not be able to attend, as Theodore, the *Thinking Three-person Thesis'* Thespian (he theorizes while thwacking his thorax) and Thelma Thanposis, their road manager, are both down with throat infections.


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Oh crap. The AAAAs have already put a deposit down!    Can we put the BBBBs in the Grotto? Why does this always happen to ME?! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





What do the BBBBs want to have to eat and drink?
And then the WWWWs are comming tommorow?!
I resign the ownership of the Cafe!


----------



## thier1754

No no no, Sushi!  What you need is a Entertainment/Talent Director to handle all this scheduling.  Jkath just volunteered...DIDN'T YOU, Jkath????

Come over here, Sush, and stretch out in the recliner next to mine (I've been on the road all day and I'm kicking back with a Lime Slushy).  Now, turn on the massage...Isn't that better?


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Ahhhhhhhhhh!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  *wiggling toes* that IS better!!!! Thanks Thier!!!! ((((((((((((((((HUG))))))))))))))) Ok I retract the 'ownership' statement.  Jkath youre gonna iron all this stuff out.... RIGHT?  


Im in a good mood now! Ill make burgers out by the lake for those of you guys want some.


----------



## thier1754

Burger for me, please.  Minimum meat, maximum "fixin's". Thanks!!


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

(SWAT!) I think the flys are starting to come out. Oh well.   I have made 2 medium rare burgers. *chopping onions and garlic together*


----------



## thier1754

I'm antsy tonight.  Took my violin to get an "oil and lube" and I have nothing to practice on...makes me nnnn-ner-vvvvvous...


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

*cutting burger in half long ways* I have 2 whole wheat buns with steak sauce.... my onion / garlic mix with a dash of mustard and a BIG ripe tomato!   


ENJOY!


----------



## thier1754

Awesome. You are da bomb, Sushi (I'm so cutting edge with the slang...Watta woman...   .)


----------



## luvs

~slipping key into lock and opening the door~

'morning, guys! i'm going to get started on breakfast. 
since the place is empty i think i'll skip cooking any eggs- don't want them to overcook.
french toast and hot strawberry topping will hold up well.
i broght some of Mom's chili with me, too, to make for the lunch crowd.


----------



## crewsk

I'm grabbing a cup of coffee & some ice cream to go. I think I'm going to lay in bed & watch Titanic, Moulin Rouge, Dirty Dancing, or Dirty Dancing Havana Nights, just can't decide which one yet. See y'all later!


----------



## luvs

here you are, crewsk!


----------



## crewsk

Thanks luvs! I needed that little break from the world!


----------



## jkath

*'morning all - *
*can I have some of Mom's chili, Luvs? *

*Crewsk, I've only seen one of those, so I can't give a recommendation...*
* Tonight I'm watching The merchant of Venice(the latest one with Al pacino, Jeremy Irons & Joseph Fiennes.) Shakespeare rocks.*

*Sushi, I'm not too great at scheduling - I get sidetracked when they offer me food. The BBBBs have asked for an all-fruit buffet, btw.*

*I suggest Thier as your new scheduling manager.*
*<<phone rings, jkath answers>>*
*Thier, maybe you can take this call - it's from the*
*Giggling Gardening Great Grandmas. They say they need to be worked in alongside the Hawaiian Hunky Heros and the Fabulous Friends of FireFighters.*
*Thanks!*


----------



## luvs

here's a nice hot bowl, jkath. let mw know how you like it!


----------



## jkath

<<sprinkling grated cheddar on top, grabbing a handful of saltines>>

gulp.
YUM! Tell Mom she's hired!

well, kiddos, back to laundry-land - catch ya later


----------



## luvs

she said 'thank you', jkath.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North

Hey Sush;  Never been in here.  Quite a nice place you got, and such great clientelle.  Do ya think you could whip up some fresh brook trout, you know, teh good stuff, from the icy waters of Lake Superior?  Just dredge 'em in a bit of flour, salt lightly and pan fry.  And I think a side order of sweet-spuds, with just a bit of orange-juice glaze, and coconut sprinkled on top.  And I need something hot and green.  Got anything special in that area, like some steamed artichoke or something?  And I'd like a bit of melted butter with that, oh, and a cold glass of real milk.

Thanks.  Oh, by the way, maybe you could stop by and give me and Luv's some pointers.  We're building a new Sammy Shop on the other side of town and we're both new at this.  Luv's a gem.  But we could use some experienced advise.  Hope to see ya there.

Seeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

*getting phone and hitting INTERCOM*

ATTENTION EVERYONE!!! Our beloved Discuss Cooking Virtual Cafe has been removed from the honor of being a "STICKY"!!!  

After more than FOUR THOUSAND visits from folks that enjoyed our virtual establishment we have been removed from being the headliner of the Off Topic Chat. After ALL the work.... after pouring our heart into making this a fun thread we have the dishonor of being tossed into the regular mix of things. After every person that has contributed to our Cafe..... after all our ideas..... all the fun and coffee served every morning..... WE have been downgraded to just a standard thread!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Our beloved sancuary is in danger of being NO MORE.  

Therefore I am tying myself to the palm tree in the atrium with chains until we are being put back where we belong. Plus Im going on a hunger strike!!! I figure I can last about a week. And Im starting it now. *putting down phone* *calling store and ordering chain*


----------



## choclatechef

I am with you Sushi!


----------



## jkath

Hello, Goodweed - 
Here's your trout - sorry it took so long, but it's a long flight from California to Lake Superior! The orange juice glaze is made from my neighbor's orange tree. Hope you like it!


Sushi, Sushi, Sushi...you are silly.
Since we post on it every day, it'll keep getting bumped to the front page anyway. Never mind about if it's sticky or not. You just keep happy here, and we'll see you every day. Don't worry!
I've put on Vertigo for you, and I've had a plate of your favorite Sushi flown in from Japan. Hopefully that will make you


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

JKATH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! How could you?!   Im NOT budging!


----------



## jkath

Again, you are one big silly.

You don't need to budge! I like this cafe, and I know many others do too.
But, considering there's like a bizzillion posts, I'm thinking it will act as it's own sticky.
A while ago I asked if it was getting to be a ghost town, and I remember a certain person who shall remain nameless (okay, it was you) saying it would last.
You were right! 
Just keep the coffee pots filled, make sure Bang keeps up on the wine cellar, 
and keep soaking in the jacuzzi.
Did you like the Sushi I imported for you?


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

I stand by what I said. If everyone that belongs to our Cafe feels the same way as you then so be it.  But I look forward  visiting here to see whats going on even a few times a day. (I know.... get a life) And this will *kill* this thread. Period. And Im not about to let that happen! And Im not eatting anything.


----------



## jkath

you have to eat. I made chocolate chip cookies....and they're still warm.....


----------



## luvs

uh-oh, sush! looks like you're going to have a feeding tube just like me! 
i'm calling the doctor RIGHT NOW and scheduling your surgery.
dinner's on me; do you want Ensure or Nutren? shaken or stirred? unflavored or vanilla?... (not that it really matters, lol, but the vanilla smells good).
it's either a life of being chained to a tree with an IV pole and a bag (as bucky put it so well once) of tubular gut drip or going off of this horrible, insidious hunger strike!
is it worth it, man, i mean, is it really WORTH it?
~luvs falling to knees and pounding on floor with fist, sobbing~ 
THE CAFE SHALL LIVE ON!


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

You said in your sand-wich shop post...... "The time has come". What in heck does THAT mean? Power hungry or something? And back off with the IV stuff. Im sticking to my guns. I question your intention of providing this forum with just another place to "hang out". Everything was just peachy before. The Cafe serves sandwiches.


----------



## luvs

temper, temper.  
men!


----------



## jkath

Sushi? Is that you? Or, has an alien taken over?
I'm having a men in black moment here.

What happened? I like working for a happy boss who let me plant an avocado tree.


----------



## jkath

Sushi, I know you're hungry. Here's a little something.


----------



## jkath

I'm off to cook my taco fixin's - if anyone is hungry, there's a plate of brownies on the counter. The hot fudge sauce is in the crock pot on low and there's vanilla ice cream in the freezer.
See ya!


----------



## thier1754

Thanks, jkath.  You're a peach.


----------



## jkath

couldn't resist!


----------



## thier1754

That's me, chubby cheeks and all!


----------



## jkath

*yawn*
I'm off to get the kids in bed.
*yawn*
<<grabbing a quick cup of cocoa>>
g'night all!


----------



## thier1754

'Night, jkath! Hugs.


----------



## jkath

right back atcha thier - 
okay, now I'm really going....


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

*tapping fingers* Where are those chains? I should have used 2nd day air. But NOOOOOO I used standard ground. I KNEW I 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  (LICK!!!!!!)   Awwwwwww man. *eatting Jkaths sandwich*


----------



## kitchenelf

Technically a sticky is for stuff that WON'T stay on the first page but everyone needs to read - it's for stuff that doesn't get many posts.  As much posting that goes on this thread will not ever move off the front page much  less down half-way - unless you let it.

It is the most popular thread around - that's not "sticky" material.  Sticky material is when I have to give you a lecture about damaging that palm tree with those chains.


----------



## kitchenelf

jkath - there's a place in Cleveland called I believe Syman's (I think that's how you spell it - it's on Sinclair Ave somewhere around 30th or 40th???  Middie, does that sound right?) - they serve sandwiches like that - absolutely awesome.  They've been in business since the early 50's and I get one whenever I go back.


----------



## Alix

Morning all. Coffee all around! I made cinnamon buns too.


----------



## thier1754

Sounds lovely, Alix.  I'm on my way on the road in about fifteen minutes, but a cup would be great first!


----------



## Alix

Here you go thier, its maple. Want a cinnamon bun too?


----------



## choclatechef

kitchenelf said:
			
		

> Technically a sticky is for stuff that WON'T stay on the first page but everyone needs to read - it's for stuff that doesn't get many posts. As much posting that goes on this thread will not ever move off the front page much less down half-way - unless you let it.
> 
> It is the most popular thread around - that's not "sticky" material. Sticky material is when I have to give you a lecture about damaging that palm tree with those chains.


 
Oh!  I didn't know.....


----------



## kitchenelf

Love the angel!!!!  Hey, why aren't you using that Hobart to bake up some goodies here????


----------



## pdswife

Any chance I can get a large cup of coffee to go 
and a apple fritter??   I've got a list a mile long to get
done today.


----------



## luvs

look, sush. i know you were being a crab-as* for a couple of hours last night before you edited your very not-nice message, but i know the cafe is a big deal to you, and sush, IT'S NOT GOING ANYWHERE! i know i'll be by daily! we LUV your place!
just cause it doesn't have a sticky doesn't mean a thing; not for such a happy, comfy, home-like thread.
now remove the chains and the protest signs, and i'll cancel your surgery. BUT, if you keep fasting, i'm NOT cancelling surgery, because we NEED you around to keep our place going. 
call me later, okay? we have to make up!
weed came by and had nice things to say about the cafe!
knock off the worrying. 
as IF we'd let our beloved cafe just go down the drain!


----------



## jkath

kitchenelf said:
			
		

> jkath - there's a place in Cleveland called I believe Syman's (I think that's how you spell it - it's on Sinclair Ave somewhere around 30th or 40th??? Middie, does that sound right?) - they serve sandwiches like that - absolutely awesome. They've been in business since the early 50's and I get one whenever I go back.


 
Actually, that photo was from the new "carnagie deli" located at the Mirage in Las Vegas. Apparently each sandwich is made with 1-1/2 lbs. of meat!
I'm so excited, as that's one of the places I'm staying at this summer, and they've already sent me passes to the deli.
Hooray!


----------



## jkath

Choclate! Fire up the hobart...
I've got carb cravings!


----------



## middie

yes elf there is... it's either slyman's or sliman's. i can't remember how it's spelled. EXCELLENT HUGMUNGOUS corned beef sandwiches. the best in town !!!


----------



## thier1754

Alix said:
			
		

> Here you go thier, its maple. Want a cinnamon bun too?


 
Missed that bun before I had to dash.  Are there any left?


----------



## choclatechef

Ok, Ok, Elf and JKath!  

I guess I have to get busy.  I just got several bags of walnuts, so I think I will make an old fashioned walnut cake.

Hey Elf!  Did you see my new toy -- The chrome Kitchenaid G?  His name is Silver Surfer!


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North

Deadly Sushi;  You misunderstand what I'm trying to do.  And you miuderstood the purpose of the sticky.  I'm not trying to compete with you.  Mine and Luv's Sammy shop is an exercise in running a virtual Sandwich shop, complete with the hassles of ordering supplies, paying for bills, food preperation, etc.  I could never open a shop in real life as I haven't the capitol to do such a thing.  And besides, the health insurance coverage alone would send me into bankruptcy.  The virtual Sammy shop will let me explore a dream in a safe environment, a place where I can create and test new ideas, see how virtual customers respond to the ideas, the menues, the atmosphere, etc.  And you are more than welcome to join in, if you so desire.  Your shop and mine are to completely different projects.  We are no threat to each other.

Seeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## jkath

Choclate......
is that cake I smell?
mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm!!!

I'll brew some cinnamon pecan coffee to go with it.


----------



## thier1754

Over here!! I haven't had anything sweet to eat for...um...ten minutes.


----------



## jkath

Here, thier - 
I just made some blueberry cheesecake bars -  have 5.


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

I appologize from my un-Sushi-like manner. I just had a bad day and I hadent had anything to eat the whole day. And I like things that I love that dont change. SO...... to everyone, Im sorry.  

Especially sorry to Weed of the North. 

Im going to have a *going into lounge and grabbing bottle* few tasty beverages 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








 and then hop into one of the golf carts and take a few laps around the lake.


----------



## choclatechef

jkath said:
			
		

> Choclate......
> is that cake I smell?
> mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm!!!
> 
> I'll brew some cinnamon pecan coffee to go with it.


 
Sorry to take so long, but I got distracted.  Here is your nice warm walnut cake!  

I even made my own special icing......to make up for my tardy behavior.


----------



## pdswife

This is grand Cocolatechef.   Can I have a cold glass of milk with it pretty please??


----------



## jkath

Choclate, 
this cake is beyond delectable.
thank you so much!!!
(grabbing another piece)
be back soon!


----------



## choclatechef

Thanks JKath!

Coming right up Pdswife!


----------



## middie

ooooh walnut cake ??? drooling big time. *looking for my bib*


----------



## choclatechef

Have all you want middie.  

There are not many calories here in the Cafe! 

And I can whip up another cake in a flash.


----------



## middie

oh wow thanks cc you rock !!


----------



## jkath

Choclate, can you post this recipe?
I need it. It's not a want, it's a need.

Hey, look over there - it's the good year blimp!
(everyone looks up, jkath grabs the rest of the cake and runs)

ciao!


----------



## middie

heyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy let me have just one more slice pleeeeeeeeeeease ???
*running after jkath with plate and fork in hands*


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North

No apology necessary Sushi.  I'm going to have remove myself from the fun for a day or two.  Our Cultural Dept. is having an Honor's Breakfast for Motherhood.  We want to sho our appreciation to those women who aren't just having kids, but who are molding and teaching the next generation.

I think our society has lost sight of Motherhood's true value.  So I'm gonna make some women some very good pancakes, and fruit smoothies, and smoked ham (gonna cook it on the Weber tomorrow night), and other really good, and good-for-you stuff.  This is all taking place on Saturday morning.  But don't worry, I'll be back after the chores are done.

Seeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## jkath

Goodweed, after you're back, feel free to post those recipes!
(and save me some pancakes and smoothies too, please!)

So.........I've just let the jazz trio in... they'll be playing in the Grotto momentarily.
I've got some fruit and cheese plates on every table and some
beautiful grapefruit lemonade to go with it.

<<music playing>>
Isn't it great?


----------



## middie

*still chasing jkath with a plate and fork*


----------



## jkath

handing over empty plate, licked clean.

ummmmm...sorry? It's just that choc is such a good baker!

Okay, here's a plate just for you
<<handing middie a plate with strawberries, blueberries, raspberries, kiwi, brie and jack.>>


----------



## Brooksy

'scuse me........


----------



## middie

darn... i really wanted the cake  
but this'll work too  . well all it's been
a very tough week for me and it's not even 
over yet  , so i'm going to head out. calling
it one heck of an early night. love ya guys, see ya 
tomorrow.


----------



## jkath

you are excused, Brooksy.
Now, what are we excusing you from?

Oh! there's the oven timer - gotta skee-daddle!


----------



## Brooksy

Tripped coming through the door, and expleted in an annoying way...

I was distracted by the goings on. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Middie's plate & fork looked more like a shield & spear.


----------



## thier1754

-DEADLY SUSHI- said:
			
		

> I appologize from my un-Sushi-like manner. I just had a bad day and I hadent had anything to eat the whole day. And I like things that I love that dont change. SO...... to everyone, Im sorry.
> 
> Especially sorry to Weed of the North.
> 
> Im going to have a *going into lounge and grabbing bottle* few tasty beverages
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and then hop into one of the golf carts and take a few laps around the lake.


 
Of course...Don't even worry about it, Sushi. You'll have to be patient with *me* next time I have "one of those days"...    ...Deal??


----------



## thier1754

jkath said:
			
		

> Here, thier -
> I just made some blueberry cheesecake bars - have 5.


 *Thier wolfs down five bars in three minutes...* Thanks so much for leaving those for me, jkath.  They hit the spot!  The spot, actually, that's between my chest and my knees... *Thier begins madly doing crunches.*


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Deal Thier! My golf cart finally ran out of juice.   Im going to hang in the Pine Tree Maze for a bit! *going upstairs and changing into robe with Japanese things scribled on it* 


*Bowing to everyone* Im going to meditate out there and eat some of Chocolate Chefs creation!!!!    Thanks Chef!!


----------



## SierraCook

Pine Tree Maze??  Sounds like my cup of tea.  Hey, Sushi wait for me, mind if I join you?  *Running to catch up with Sushi*


----------



## SierraCook

Darn, I have lost him.  Not sure which way to go.  *panting from running*  Oh, no I see paw prints of a mountain lion.  Hope he did eat our Sushi!!  *running faster*


----------



## choclatechef

jkath said:
			
		

> Choclate, can you post this recipe?
> I need it. It's not a want, it's a need.
> 
> Hey, look over there - it's the good year blimp!
> (everyone looks up, jkath grabs the rest of the cake and runs)
> 
> ciao!


 
Girl, you are too much!. 

I'll post that recipe when I can get it off my other computer.  I promise


----------



## SierraCook

This does not look like the Pine Tree Maze anymore.  The woods are deeper and darker.  *Crack*  What was that?  I better find Sushi fast.


----------



## SierraCook

I see something in the dark. Maybe it is Sushi!! Oh, no it is the mountain lion!! Ok, stay calm. *grabbing a big stick off the forest floor* The lion is coming closer. Suddenly, it springs back on it's haunches and lunges forward. *A rope drops out of the tree and I grab for it.* At the same time a bright blue flash lights up the dark forest and the lion is knocked to the ground stunned. *Turning around to see who my rescuer was I find that he or she is gone.*

What to do now? I must find Sushi. How will I ever find him in this deep dark forest?


HELP!!


----------



## SierraCook

No one is coming to my rescue?  I wish I had some food from the cafe.  *Curling up by a rock to sleep*


----------



## thier1754

I'm coming, Sierra! *Thier races in and grabs Sierra, holding off the "whatever" in the shadows with a blazing torch. On the way out they find Sushi running in in his robe with the Japanese things printed on it.  Sushi had been delayed by a lovely redhead who had been sashaying by in a leopard loin cloth...*


----------



## SierraCook

Whew, thanks, thier. Is there any hot chocolate in the cafe? I sure could use something warm.


----------



## SierraCook

Oh, look a plateful of BakersDozen's iced cinnamon bun scones. They are perfect with the hot chocolate. *Munching on a scone between sips of hot chocolate.* I will have to make sure to save some for Sushi, he would like these.


----------



## thier1754

Help yourself!


----------



## jkath

thier1754 said:
			
		

> Sushi had been delayed by a lovely redhead who had been sashaying by in a leopard loin cloth...*


 
ummm, thier?
ummmm...the redhead was in a leopard LOIN CLOTH? 

<<grabbing a cinnamon scone>> mmmm! these are tasty!
anyone make cocoa? AH HA! Sierra did! Thanks Sier................. hey! Sierra's here! Good to see you.
That pine tree maze is pretty amazing, and Sush gets lost there pretty often. I'm thinking of installing a lo-jack in his shoe. Have you seen the Avocado tree? That was my favorite planting so far.

<<gulping cocoa>>
well, dearies, I must go - tata!


----------



## thier1754

Well...A loin cloth and fern pasties...Women have loins, too...


----------



## thier1754

[size=+2]*Loin Cloth-* A strip of soft, tanned skin or cloth, which was worn by men between their legs; it was folded over a belt at the front and back.  In battle it was considered brave to capture an enemy’s loin cloth.[/size] 

Hmmm...Regrouping here...


----------



## thier1754

Okay, we're talking about a g-string and skirt with bra top. Whooee! We'd better keep an eye on Sushi.  The woods must be full of these babes!


----------



## jkath

popping in

grabbing a large pot of coffee and running

popping out


----------



## crewsk

I brought rubens on fresh rye bread for the lunch crowd! There's also some chocolate pots de creme in the fridge & roasted garlic taters staying warm in the oven.


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

What a night! I saw these odd looking animals and I heard Sierra yell for help!   Next thing ya know I woke up under the Avacado Tree!  


Well... I better get back to work!


----------



## Alix

Hey everyone, sorry I haven't been around much. We have company from MN and I am not able to get on here much this week. Just thought I would let you know I haven't totally abandoned you. I miss y'all and will be back ASAP. Keep the place running smoothly while I am away.


----------



## choclatechef

Ok.  Thanks for telling us.

Yall, keep me grounded!


----------



## jkath

Crewsk, I'll take some of each, please! I just finished 75 minutes at the gym and I'm hungry as a hippopotamus!

I've cut up a bunch of fruit for anyone who wants a sweet snack. It's in the fridge.

I'm going out to pick more avos - the tree is hanging down from the weight!


----------



## Maidrite

Sushi I hope we never battle cause I don't want to be Brave !     
     Thanks for the lesson Thier !!!!!


----------



## Alix

Battle? Did I miss something? I am dropping off some apricot/orange marmalade muffins, let me know what you think. I messed around with a recipe and this is what I came up with.


----------



## jkath

oh those are so good! They taste like summertime!
Yum!

Here, try my blueberry cheesecake bars.


----------



## Maidrite

Alix read above on this page from thiers posts you will understand !   
       I will try one of your muffins, tell your family I said Hi!


----------



## Alix

LOLOLOL!! OK, I found that reference. Don't worry Maidrite, we won't make you be brave.


----------



## crewsk

jkath said:
			
		

> Crewsk, I'll take some of each, please! I just finished 75 minutes at the gym and I'm hungry as a hippopotamus!


 
Sorry it took me so long to get this to you jkath! Here's your ruben, potatoes, & pots de creme. I hope you enjoy it!

Alix, your muffins are terrific! So are your blueberry cheesecake bars jkath!


----------



## kitchenelf

I need a nice refreshing glass of good ol' sweet tea - I like lime in mine - anyone else want some?


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

COOOOL!   I just got my speedos!!!!! They have the name of the Cafe on there and The Grotto on my front side. *going into washroom and changing......*

TAAAAA DAAAAAA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! *coming out of washroom with speedo on* what do you guys think??? *Slapping stomach tire*
I figure we need the exposure..... so I took one for the team.  


Hey..... its COLD in here.


----------



## kitchenelf




----------



## kitchenelf




----------



## thier1754

*Thier walks in, unaware that Sushi is modeling...She takes one look, turns pale, begins to reel around and faints dead away. Thier has become a "Speedo bump"...*

Beware of fragile middle aged women when prancing around in your trunks, mister!


----------



## thier1754

"The Grotto" on "the groin?" Hmmmm....


----------



## jkath

Sushi!!! Woo woo woo woo!!! Well, now that we've seen that getup, I guess you'll have to keep it on for the whole day.


----------



## jkath

thier1754 said:
			
		

> "The Grotto" on "the groin?" Hmmmm....


 
Grotto on the Groin sounds like a golf course!


----------



## thier1754

Hee hee...Or a restaurant! Or something grotty you might catch in the locker room if you're not careful...Eewwwwww....  Think I'll go take a bath...


----------



## jkath

Heyyyyyyyyyy...you all know my favorite movie to watch, right? No, not my favorite movie...my favorite one to just "watch"...nevermind the sound... George of the Jungle.





He wears a loincloth. Now Sushi's prancing around in one too....
Thier, we are lucky girls, you and I.


----------



## thier1754

Sigh...Yeeees, indeedy-do! The scenery is goooood here at the cafe. Come over here, son, and peel me a grape!


----------



## jkath

Thier, I think you need Mae as your avatar! She suits you perfectly!


----------



## jkath

BTW, since we're talking about handsome men in loincloths (yes, you too sush),  I promised Middie I'd post this - it's the
"Thunder from Down Under" at the Excalibur. I think our jacuzzi needs a Cabana boy. What do you think?


----------



## thier1754

Hmmm...Very fun idea, jkath, but I think I'm embarassing the White Whale enough already!


----------



## crewsk

I want the one in white!!!!


----------



## jkath

hee hee hee hee


----------



## thier1754

jkath said:
			
		

> BTW, since we're talking about handsome men in loincloths (yes, you too sush), I promised Middie I'd post this - it's the
> "Thunder from Down Under" at the Excalibur. I think our jacuzzi needs a Cabana boy. What do you think?


 
*Aaaaaaaa!! Too much information! Too little coverage!!* *My blood pressure! My heart!* *Thier shields her eyes, turns her back, and immediately immerses herself in the tasteful book, "Emily Post Answers Today's Most Pressing Questions".*


----------



## crewsk

Well, hubby is waiting on the computer. I'll see y'all later!! Hmmm...I wonder if I could get him to put on a loin cloth for me later!!


----------



## SierraCook

jkath said:
			
		

> Heyyyyyyyyyy...you all know my favorite movie to watch, right? No, not my favorite movie...my favorite one to just "watch"...nevermind the sound... George of the Jungle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He wears a loincloth. Now Sushi's prancing around in one too....
> Thier, we are lucky girls, you and I.


 
jkath, George will be really comfortable in the tree house that I just finished building in the Pine Tree Maze. *Putting down hammer and wiping brow.* The tree house also will have a hot tub and chaise lounges for those who want to get closer to nature. Watch out for Shere Khan the Tiger. He has been hired to patrol the borders of the woods to keep out any other cats like the one that tried to attack me and Sushi last night.


----------



## thier1754

Bye, Crewsk!


----------



## jkath

Sierra, that's great!
Is there a rope to swing on?


----------



## SierraCook

What would a tree house be with out a rope swing.  It goes out over the lake.


----------



## jkath

woo-hoo!
<<running outside....>>

wheeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## SierraCook

When you get done swinging on the rope swing, jkath, there is a pitcher of lemonade in the tree house.  I just made it, so it is nice and fresh.


----------



## jkath

Oh yum! This is exactly what I needed
<<wiping brow>>
good thing I went to the gym today!

Hey, is that salsa I see in the fridge?
<<taking out a large bowl of fresh salsa>>
<<reaching into the big bin and pulling out freshly made tortilla chips>>
I'll go pick a few avos from the tree - 
be right back


----------



## jkath

<<smash smash smash smash smash smash>>
<<adding lemon, lime, salt, tapatio>>
<<smash smash smash smash smash>>

guac's here!

Dig in!


----------



## SierraCook

Ah, guac.  I love guac.  *Digging in the bowl with a large tortilla chip*


----------



## SierraCook

*Placing a bowl of Mexican Black Bean Dip on the counter.*  Jkath, this will go perfect with the guac and salsa.  Also, here are some sombreros.  Anyone want a margarita?


----------



## jkath

hmmm...don't like tequilla....
But, I do LOVE the mojitos! ole!


----------



## SierraCook

I never have had mojito.  Lets make some of those!!  What ingredients do they have?


----------



## jkath

Never had a mojito?
AAAHHH!
Okay, lemme find my reicpe....


----------



## jkath

Mojito!

First muddle 2-4 mint sprigs with the juice of 2 limes. (really work them into it till they're toast) Then, add 2-3 oz. light rum and some soda water (to taste) Put in a shaker with ice, and shake away. 

Pour into a glass (yes, you want the leaves in the glass - it's fun when you sip 'em up through a straw) and enjoy!

The Wynn in Vegas also makes Pineapple mojitos and the one I really want to try, the Lavendar Mojito.


----------



## jkath

you can add simple syrup too, if you like it a bit sweetened.


----------



## SierraCook

Wow!!  When I go to my parents anniversary party tomorrow night I will see if the bartender has the ingredients to make me one.


----------



## thier1754

*Thier peeks out from behind her tasteful etiquette book and eyes the guac.* Any extra for me?  I hear it's good for the heart...

Are the underwear boys gone?   (jkath: I know I seem like Mae West, but underneath I'm really the child of the Scottish Lunchroom Lady... )


----------



## jkath

tell me if you like it - it's very refreshing!

My kids are done playing Baseball on their gamecube, so it's time for me to go hang with them before bed 

Take care and have a fantastic time with your mom and dad!!!


----------



## SierraCook

Thanks, jkath.  Have a great evening with the kids.


----------



## thier1754

'Night! Have fun.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North

Right about now, I need something simple and tasty.  I'm thinking a good liverwurst on whole-wheat toast, with a slice of vine-ripened tomato, some crispy-cold Romaine lettuce, and a slathering of Miracle Whip.  For a beverage, how about a good A&W Root Beer float, in an iced mug.  Oh, and some quiet conversation, maybe about great rock bands, whose roots were firmly planted in classical, unless of course we're talking "The Alman Brothers", or CCR.  I just want to relax.  Oh, and throw some breaded onion rings in the fryer too.  Thanks.

It's been a long day and tomorrow will be even longer, but more fun, I expect.  

Seeeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## jkath

Alman Bros, liverwurst on whole wheat toast and an A&W float...

Heeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeere ya go!


----------



## kitchenelf

jkath said:
			
		

> Mojito!
> 
> First muddle 2-4 mint sprigs with the juice of 2 limes. (really work them into it till they're toast) Then, add 2-3 oz. light rum and some soda water (to taste) Put in a shaker with ice, and shake away.
> 
> Pour into a glass (yes, you want the leaves in the glass - it's fun when you sip 'em up through a straw) and enjoy!
> 
> The Wynn in Vegas also makes Pineapple mojitos and the one I really want to try, the Lavendar Mojito.



OMG - a mojito is my favorite - you muddle, along with the lime and mint, some sugar.  Splenda works well too.  Simple syrup is great if you are planning on making a lot - saves a lot of steps.  I make my simple syrup with lime zest and mint leaves then strain.


----------



## middie

i'm here !!!!!!!!! was having puter problems !! jkath thanks for posting that picture... in a word YUMMY. I want the one in the middle with only the pants on with the long hair... oh yeah i'll take him in a heartbeat !!


----------



## jkath

kitchenelf said:
			
		

> OMG - a mojito is my favorite - you muddle, along with the lime and mint, some sugar. Splenda works well too. Simple syrup is great if you are planning on making a lot - saves a lot of steps. I make my simple syrup with lime zest and mint leaves then strain.


 
GREAT IDEA!


----------



## jkath

middie said:
			
		

> I want the one in the middle with only the pants on with the long hair... oh yeah i'll take him in a heartbeat !!


 
Okay. He said he'd stay around today. His name is Thor.
He's not the sharpest knife in the drawer, but eye candy makes up for it. Here's what he had to say about you, Middie:
"Thor like to stay. Thor want to feed grapes to girl."


----------



## middie

can he stay till about 10 ??? lol i have to work and do "family stuff" with my son and the idiot today after


----------



## jkath

I asked him. He said "Thor stay here. Thor need food to make big muscles. Thor hungry"

Maybe you could feed him and he'd stay, like a stray cat....


----------



## middie

lol. okay i'll bring something in with me when i stop by. in the mean time i guess i should get ready for work *sigh*... see ya guys later


----------



## jkath

sounds good - almost time for me to go too - my son's friend is coming over for lunch followed by taking them to a b-day party.


----------



## choclatechef

Give me a double Chivas Regal on the rocks!  It has been a hard day and I am frustrated!


----------



## luvs

apology accepted, sushi. 
can i have some consomme, please?


----------



## jkath

chivas for choc and consomme for luvs - 
steppin' out now, kids - see ya!


----------



## choclatechef

Thanks jkath....*swigging down my drink*.  I needed that!


----------



## luvs

delicious, jkath. thanks.


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

LOL! You guys crack me up.   Im slipping into something a BIT more sheltering.  


Hi Middie! Whats wrong with the computer?

I spoke to Sierra and because of her professional background in ecology I put her in charge of keeping our lake, gardens and pine tree maze in tip-top condition.   

Im off to pick up some needed groceries. *hopping into truck* See you guys in a bit. Anyone wanna go with me? Its a LONG drive.


----------



## thier1754

I'd come, Sushi, but I'm off to play at church.  Have fun! (Not missing that Speedo, Sush...   )


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Very funny Thier!     


Ok well Im off! Im going to make a stop at this sandwich joint on the way.


----------



## middie

hi sushi !!!! the idiot did something to my computer and it wouldn't connect to the internet. i made him fix it too !!!


----------



## middie

okay i'm back... where's thor ??? i want my grapes


----------



## middie

okay well i guess thor will have to wait till tomorrow evening sometime i have to get my butt into bed. have to be AT work at 6 a.m. grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

*backing up truck in loading dock*


Ok guys Im BACK!   Can someone help me unload this sucker?


----------



## Brooksy

Here y'are Sushi, I got the barrow.

**Takes boxes from back of truck, loads 'em onto barrow, wheels 'em into kitchen. Back for more**

Strike, you got enough Sush!! Expecting a big crowd?


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Thanks Brooksy!!!!!   Yeah, we were running really low on stuff. *getting forklift* I bought this ULTRA cool Sweet Tart!!  It weighs about 90 pounds! I had to out bid this other place for it.   *gently putting giant Sweet Tart on Cafe counter* You know.... what the heck are we going to do with this thing?? Im starting to get buyers remorse. 


I also got these beautiful potted flowers for all the women here. They smell wonderful! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Plus I got this mirror that makes everyone look skinny! Where should I put it though?? *unloading more boxes*
I guess I'll leave that up to someone else.


----------



## thier1754

Ooo...I want the skinny mirror, please! I've got two broken toes and I haven't been able to move around much this week and I'm sure I've put on some pounds.


----------



## Brooksy

**Brooksy breaks into a sweat, wipes his brow***





How big is this truck Sushi? This is my 20 trip. Phew.

*Unloads last barrow, leans on the door jamb & rolls a smoke. Sees 2 evil eyes peering at him from the front, so slinks off down the back, out of sight & lights up**


----------



## Brooksy

**Brooksy returns from down the back looking a bit worse for wear**




Hey Sush, that plant you brought back WAS pretty good. Any more? 

Starting to get the munchies.


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

*gives Brooksy tall glass of ice cold lemonade* Here ya go my friend!  Thanks for the help!


Did you say you ate a PLANT??!!!  

Thier how did you break your toes? Can I get you anything sweetie??


----------



## Brooksy

**Knocks back the lemonade greedily with a big BEEEELLLLCH at the end**  





Wow, man!! Excuse me. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Ahhh I needed that. Thanks Sush.   

Ate the plant? Er yeah, that'll do.   

We're waiting for the story on your toes Thier, how'd you bust your toes?


----------



## jkath

Sushi! You aren't in your speedo 
oh well...

Brooksy, you've done waaaaaaaaay too much work! 
Here's a mojito for you - nice and refreshing!

By the way 
<<munch munch>>
this sweet tart is fabulous!
<<munch munch>>
I'd say I ate about 4 pounds of it already!

Here's a treat: have you tried the Star Wars Dark Side M&Ms? They are dark chocolate....my favorite! Yum!

Here's a bag for each of you

and Sushi, the potted plant is so sweet!


----------



## Brooksy

Thanks Jkath, a mojito. They are very nice indeedy, rum, lime, mint - yum. 

**Hope the boys don't see me with this glass, umbrella & fruit salad.**

A bit different to beer, very refreshing.

While I got your attention Sush, (Yeah I know, wrong thread) we had the first episode of the new series of Dr Who last night where we were introduced to Rose. Not a bad looking young lady, but I still love (lust) Leena. Next week the Dr takes us to view the end of the world.

Fifty years old and still enjoying Dr Who. I really should GET A LIFE.


----------



## jkath

You do have a life, Brooksy - 
it's with us!

glad you liked the mojito - I had one with dinner tonight at the Elephant Bar. I had a juicy tri tip with roasted spinach, and a flame roasted tomato with parmesan broiled on top. quite good!

Brooksy, just curious, what time is it now for you?


----------



## Brooksy

1455 is the time 2:55 pm.

I should be out the back sharpening the chainsaw. I have to go and get some firewood tomorrow. DW is getting a bit chilly, temp is down to 40F overnight now so I should have been out last week....


----------



## jkath

almost 10pm Saturday night here...
I wish I had your cold evening!
It's about 75 degrees (it was around 100 today)

I've made some apple cream pie  
Have a slice!

Hey, Sushi...where are you?


----------



## Brooksy

ER, Sunday is the day. So now, it is 1458 Sunday 22.


----------



## Brooksy

Do you guys have daylight saving?

17 hrs difference.

Our days are great, mid 20's C (70's - 80), great flying weather, great anything weather, except swimming.

Great pie, beaut cream gotta be from a Jersey, very rich. Thanks.


----------



## jkath

Thank you  - I love apple cream. The problem is I make it too often, so I eat it too often!

We do have daylight savings time - actually, Arizona is the only one that doesn't do it. I lived there for a year and boy was it confusing!


----------



## Brooksy

I dunno what's happened to Sushi, he roaring around on the forklift, then talking to Thier, I was waiting to hear about her broken toes, so now he's probably got himself lost in the maze again.

I have to head out into the hills tomorrow to 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 for the old fireplace.

DW insists it's 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but we haven't even had a frost yet.

It must have been a sight to see Sushi running around in his Speedos. Here at night it wouldn't have been a big problem (if you know what I mean).


----------



## Brooksy

Definitely gotta go out & overhaul the Chainsaw. Might test it in the maze if Sushi gets lost again  . KIDDING.

See y'all later.

Jkath - we'll certainly have to get those Mojito's into brown bottles. Try Tequilla in a grapefruit - similar to 'juicing up" a watermelon. We used to call it a "Pukka Grub"


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Yikes..... I couldnt bring up the site for the last hour.  

Anyhew, about Doctor Who, I've seen the last 6 new episodes.   The last one I saw was Fathers Day. It was very moving. I was in tears actually. I wont say what it was about though. Dont Want to ruin it for ya. I thought the one you will see next week was a lot of fun! They even played the song Toxic by Britney Spears!!   So far though my favorite was The Unquiet Dead. That was the 3rd episode.  

And YES Rose is HOT!  Billie Piper is so CUTE! I love her smile.


----------



## Brooksy

"The next issue of Dreamwatch magazine will feature an exclusive report that the agent for *Billie Piper* has confirmed to the magazine that she will be leaving the series during its second season. "She's not doing the full season," the agent told Dreamwatch, indicating that she will likely appear in three to seven episodes of the second series."

Leena has nicer legs. Strike me pink I could chase her through the bush.

Beat me, beat me....... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







No I gotta keep going, just came through to get a drink.


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Billie Piper is LEAVING???!!!!   This has been a very tough week for me. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Man...... I have gotten so used to her. Watching her evolve has been a huge part of the fun. Plus shes HOT!!! Ohhhh rats.  

Im going to bed. I hope church tomorrow shall pep me up.


----------



## thier1754

*Thier hobbles in...* Thanks, Sushi, for the lovely flowers.  The toes are getting better...slowly.  Actually one was broken several years ago and flared up with the newly broken one.  I have pretty brittle bones, so it takes quite a while to heal.  Broke a shoulder a few years ago -- the top of the bone where it fits in the socket broke clean off.  I couldn't play for a year, which was the worst part.  But I'm tough and playing again, and the toe will eventually heal.

My boys really liked Dr. Who, but Joe is a huge Red Dwarf and Black Adder fan.  We've got all the episodes (except he's moved out now, so we don't get to watch them any more...drat!). We like Thin Blue Line, too.


----------



## jkath

<<jkath stumbles in, not from a broken toe, but because somehow morning came about 5 hours too early>>

coffee.

I.......need.........coffee.

please.


----------



## luvs

a steaming cup for you, jkath. 
i think i'll fix some chocolate mousse.


----------



## jkath

the breakfast of champions!
thank you thank you thank you thank you thank you........

I think a croissant would be just right too. And maybe this dish of strawberries.


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

*exiting elevator* *running while putting on tie* 

Im late for church!!!!

*Pours half cup of coffee and cold water*  (GULP!)

Talk to you guys later on today!

*runs out of door*


----------



## jkath

Bye, Sushi!

ps - the tie looks very nice - good to see you opted not to wear the speedo for service.


----------



## crewsk

Enjoy the service Sushi! We're home this morning, Savannah couldn't wear her shoes because she has really bad blisters on the inside of each foot right next to her big toes. I had to lean them with peroxide last night & I thought hubby was going to have to sit on her to hold her down. Poor little thing screamed it hurt so bad. We have to go to church tonight though. The kids are doing their musical & TC & Savannah are both in it. I can't wait, it should be really good! 


Are there anymore croissants left? I think I want one toasted with honey butter.


----------



## jkath

Here ya go - toasted with honey. Like some mint tea with that?


----------



## crewsk

Thanks jkath! Mint tea sounds perfect.


----------



## crewsk

Well, I'm off to baby my roses, pot a couple of bleeding hearts for my brother, & play with the kittens(they're walking now). I'll see y'all later!!


----------



## jkath

bye Crewsk
enjoy the kitties!


----------



## crewsk

I'm here just to grab a glass of lemonade. We had a ball with the kitties & there are 3 new pics of them in the gallery. I'm off to rescue a tree frog from the kids! See y'all tomorrow!


----------



## luvs

here's your lemonade. i made little lemonade ice cubes with maraschino in the middle and threw a few of those in. the kittens are adorable! they got big!


----------



## crewsk

Perfect! Thanks luvs!! Yeah, they have gotten big. Their mama takes great care of them!


----------



## luvs

well, i'm out for the day, gang. going to a festival as soon as the fiance is done babysitting his little sister.


----------



## crewsk

Have a great time luvs & eat a burger or something for me!!


----------



## luvs

thanks, crewsk. we left early cause it looked like rain. we ended up stopping at this restaurant where our friend shelley works along the way and i had half a smoked chicken. it was good! 
plus i picked up 4 antique cast iron skillets and 2 antique atlas jars and 2 cute little wine glasses.


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

*looking at giant Sweet Tart* Wow!   Someone has been knocking off a couple of chunks. I hear that if you drop a little bit in that has been ground up..... in say, vodka and seltzer or tonic water that its really good. I think I'll pass on trying it though. 

*grabbing super soaker and filling it* Well, Im going out in the back.... get a golf cart and goto the lake and squirt the frogs.   hee..... hee...... hee.....


----------



## choclatechef

luvs_food said:
			
		

> thanks, crewsk. we left early cause it looked like rain. we ended up stopping at this restaurant where our friend shelley works along the way and i had half a smoked chicken. it was good!
> plus i picked up 4 antique cast iron skillets and 2 antique atlas jars and 2 cute little wine glasses.


 
 Great finds!  Were the jars clear or colored glass?


----------



## luvs

they were clear, choc. i just washed them and scruubbed the rust off the closures as best i could a little while ago. do you like antiquing, too?


----------



## choclatechef

Sure do!  I have found some fantastic kitchen equipment that way.

I use aqua glass canning jars for canisters.


----------



## thier1754

Just popping in on my way to The Revenge of the Sith...I hear it's a thinly veiled reference to the present admin and the war in Iraq.  Sigh.  How about some good ol' entertainment with no agenda?  What did you guys think of it?  Well, back in a couple of hours.  Ciao!


----------



## luvs

i've seen the aqua ones on ebay. they're pretty jars. i plan on using mine for cannisters, too. sugar and flour, and if i can find another, beans.
i love depression glass. i asked my Grandfather for a set of red glass he had- it was beautiful glass- but he got confused and gave it to my Aunt instead, sigh.


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Thier, I was going to see it today. But my buddy has 2 kids and a wife. Its would cost him some tall bucks to take them all. So I decided to just relax for the most part of today. PLEASE tell us how it was!


----------



## SierraCook

-DEADLY SUSHI- said:
			
		

> *looking at giant Sweet Tart* Wow!  Someone has been knocking off a couple of chunks. I hear that if you drop a little bit in that has been ground up..... in say, vodka and seltzer or tonic water that its really good. I think I'll pass on trying it though.
> 
> *grabbing super soaker and filling it* Well, Im going out in the back.... get a golf cart and goto the lake and squirt the frogs.  hee..... hee...... hee.....


 

Sushi, I am going to have to call the frog protection department.  I put those frogs in there to eat the mosquitos.  Am I going to have to talk to Dove about taking you to the woodshed?  

Instead you can use all that energy more creatively.  I have set up an archery range on the southside of the lake.  Everything you need is there.  Please no shooting at the wildlife, please.


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

But the frogs LIKE it Sierra! 

Awwwww...    *putting super soaker away* 
Archery huh? I dont know how. Sounds dangerous too. You have a trainer I could use?


----------



## jkath

ouch! Sushi, that was me! Good thing you're using the suction cup arrows...otherwise I wouldn't be able to sit down for a week!

btw, your hair looks fantastic!


----------



## luvs

sush, i'm hungry! i'd hug you if you warmed me up a soft pretzel and some cheese!


----------



## jkath

make it two pretzels, but just butter on mine, please.

and how about some coffee too?


----------



## jkath

uh oh - time to put the kids to bed!

*yawn* maybe me too! the 100 degree heat today made me tired!

Goodnight, all...see you in the morning!


----------



## luvs

night! put that coffee down! the stuff is horrible, i mean it!


----------



## thier1754

Revenge of the Sith was sold out for the 7:00 show, and we weren't up for the late show.  Sorry, gang!


----------



## Bangbang

Be careful in the cellar........I found 2 bottles of wine that had anti freeze in them.


----------



## luvs

'afternoon, bang. so which bottles are those?


----------



## Maidrite

I need the Gieco Cup the big one full of coffee! The Number one  plus a piece of the best pie in the place please ! Did any of you go see the Last Star Wars movie "Return of the Sith" this weekend ? It was good !


----------



## crewsk

Maidrite, I wish I had time to sit down for a movie this weekend. Here's your order with a slice of the best strawberry pie in this place! 

I need a tall glass of sweet tea please. Mind if I join you?


----------



## crewsk

Well, I'm going back to reality to load the dishwasher & decide what to have for supper. Theres a warm loaf of English muffin bread & homemade orange marmalade on the counter if anyone wants some. I'll see y'all later!


----------



## Maidrite

crewsk before you go here is your Large cup of fresh made sweet tea !


----------



## jkath

*Popping in*
<<grabbing a piece of pie and some sweet tea>>
*popping out*


----------



## luvs

i came for some nice hot french onion soup, but can we nix the crouton? just cheese, please. 
i brought some ginger-sage carrot soup.


----------



## jkath

Here's your french onion. Normally it's my favorite, but it's almost 100 degrees again, so I'm more in the mood for something cold....like a frozen doughnut!
Yep, a glass of milk and a frozen doughnut......
<<rummaging through the freezer>>
Hey! What on earth is this? Luvs, have you ever seen one of _*these*_ before?


----------



## crewsk

Thanks for the tea Maidrite! What is that you're holding jkath? Looks kinda extraterrestrial.


----------



## luvs

thanks! it's delish!

~ring, ring! ring, ring~
'sushi?'
'yes?'
'ummmm, what the heck is that thing in the freezer?'
'it's a freeze dried donkey. just add water and he comes to life!'
'what are we going to do with a donkey, sush?'
'ride him around on the golf cart, of course!'
'okay'
'gotta run!'
'bye'


----------



## jkath

aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa

<<jkath drops the donkey and runs out the back door>>


----------



## crewsk

*pouring bucket of water on donkey*


Hey, he's kinda cute!! Noooo.....!!!!!!! Don't eat luvs carrot soup!!


----------



## crewsk

I'm off to throw supper in the oven. The donkey is tied to a tree in the pine maze & he's been fed & watered. Someone might want to check on him to make sure he dosen't chew through the rope. He's kinda fiesty! Oh, btw, what are we going to name him? Have fun & I'll see y'all tomorrow!


----------



## thier1754

*Check out my kid!*

My son, Andy, is lead designer for a THQ game "Evil Dead: Regeneration". This has been a loooong project for him and his team and is his first opportunity as lead designer -- he's been in game production work in the past -- and it's been getting great reviews. It will be out very soon. We're proud parents -- check it out! He's in the* Friday* link ... http://thqate3.com/


----------



## middie

crewsk i say we name it don after much much beloved idiot bf  . can you hear the sarcasm ? lol


----------



## crewsk

LMAO middie! 


How great for your son their!! You have every right to be proud!!


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Thier! He has my DREAM job!   I would LOOOOVE to be a designer for games. I play PC games like that very often. Thanks for the link and tell Andy that I want to work with him!!!  


Don the donkey huh? Ok.


----------



## thier1754

I have one word for you, Sush: STRESS! It's a great, creative field, but the stress is brutal.


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

I say bring it on!   It cant be worse than inside sales / telemarketing right?  


I just wanted to say that Im drinking a beer from Ronjohns new batch he made for us. Its chocolate ale!!!!


----------



## middie

*rushing back into the cafe*

did i just hear the word chocolate ???????


----------



## thier1754

-DEADLY SUSHI- said:
			
		

> I say bring it on!  It cant be worse than inside sales / telemarketing right?


 
  There's stress in every job, that's for sure. Even mine! Luckily, I love our customers, and getting to know them is the best part.


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Why YES! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Chocolate BEER!!! Its usually made during the winter months BUT I thought it would be a great dessert for The Grotto!


----------



## middie

ummmmm... can i just have the chocolate ? you can keep the beer !!! lol


----------



## luvs

we'll split it, mid. you take the chocolate, since i won't eat that, and i'll take the beer since you won't drink that!


----------



## jkath

I saw some chocolate beer at Trader Joes yesterday, but opted again to get the Mandarin Hef instead.

Thier, we're all proud of your son! 

Don Key, the Donkey. I LIKE it! So, shall we take Don out to the meadow just beyond the lake and let him hang out for a while? I need to clean up - he's not a clean fellow... 

PS - hey Sush! Like the boxing gloves - too bad you can't join my boxing class on Wednesdays!


----------



## middie

he's not a clean fellow... 

jkath you're not kidding about that !!!
lmao


----------



## jkath

are you talking about Don the Donkey or Don the as.......um boyfriend


----------



## luvs

maybe we can accidentally run over that smell donkey with a golf cart.
hmmmmmmm...


----------



## jkath

Middie, you want to run over the Donkey or the boyfriend?

I'm sure you're talking about the Donkey, right?


----------



## middie

no jkath i was talking about the idiot... errrr bf


----------



## jkath

still being a little dear, eh?

Tell 'em Santa ain't coming to town.


----------



## luvs

or your don key, middie.  we'll run over my jacka*s while we're at it! his real name is jack, too, lol!


----------



## middie

roflmao !!!!!!!!! especially not now cause that's what he wants lol


----------



## jkath

hmmmmmmmm

Does this tell us something, ladies?


----------



## middie

tells me men are idiots lol


----------



## jkath

Not all men!
Let's see, there's Buckytom, Maidrite, GB, MJ, Sushi, Goodweed.........there's a lot of fantastic guys out there...


----------



## jkath

My computer's not loading pages quick enough, and half the time the website isn't responding... grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr.

I'll come back in a while if I can, kids - 
take care!
(and could someone make me a tray of brownies? I need them!)


----------



## luvs

i can't bake, but here's my attempt at brownies, jkath. i put chocolate chunks in them!
siiiiiiiiiiiighhhhhhhh, i MISS chocolate. it's been a year and a half since my good-bye. it was a little bottle of Godiva liquer that my Mom got me for Christmas and it was deee-lish! and that was the end of me and chocolate. (caffeine, you know?)
sob, sniffle, weep.

~revving golf cart with middie as passenger~
-vroom, VROOM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! (squealing tire)
CRASH!  CRUNCH!  okay, took care of the men!


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Men are NOT jerks..... just 90% of them. 24 is DONE. I can now breathe!


----------



## jkath

good thing you're in the upper 10 percent, Sush.

Luvs, these brownies are wonderful!
<<stuffing them in mouth>>
mrffgrrhfff brffmrr


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Thanks Jkath. *getting wrinkles out of shirt..... sucking in gut* Im going to bed. I love you guys. *going into elevator*


----------



## jkath

night sweetie - Have a good sleep...
oh, and watch out for the ..........
oh...never mind....I don't think he comes out too often at night unless you're in Illinois....


----------



## luvs

yeah, only in chicago, jkath. 
'night, sweet sush. sleep tight.


----------



## middie

what comes out at night in illinois ????????


----------



## middie

okay, until i know the answer i'm going to hide and sleep under sushi's bed.


----------



## Bangbang

luvs_food said:
			
		

> 'afternoon, bang. so which bottles are those?


 
You have to open them and smell them. You must know what anti freeze smells like to locate these bottles.


----------



## Brooksy

** TRIP - STUMBLE, SPLATT. Brooksy trips on pile of evil smelling...........**

What the ***'s that! Horse Sh*t?

** Brooksy gets on his hands & knees and takes a good whiff**

That's not horse sh*t...... **Takes a look around & spies a pair of long ears behind a tree**

Donkey sh*t!! What the devil's a donkey doing in here? Are those cart tracks on it's belly?


----------



## luvs

Bangbang said:
			
		

> You have to open them and smell them. You must know what anti freeze smells like to locate these bottles.


 
time to go sniff the stuff Dad pours into my car sometimes and see if i drank any wine that smelled like it.


----------



## luvs

oops, brooks, lol! 
me and middie kinda accidentally, um, crashed into the donkey.
and her boyfriend. 
and my BF/fiance.
all at once.
twice. 
each.
oops.


----------



## luvs

all right, crew. i can't stop yawning. time to hook up my new bag of formula and get some sleep! 'night, guys. luv you all.


----------



## luvs

after i finish this beer. my old bag of formula has to run out, anyway. gross, i know, but that's the story of my life!


----------



## jkath

Brooksy, you slay me!

Yep, those are golf cart tracks, but that's not the donkey, that's Middie's boyfriend. Don the Donkey is over there (pointing at the meadow) dozing in the shade.

Well, I've just popped in for a handful of M&Ms and I'll be going.

Night!


----------



## Brooksy

luvs_food said:
			
		

> after i finish this beer. my old bag of formula has to run out, anyway. gross, i know, but that's the story of my life!



Sorry Luv's I was bumped off. 

Strange things these donkeys with tyre tracks. Strange things these BFs with tyre tracks.  

Hope someone's been tasked with the cleanup.    

Off to bed with you Luv's. Good night. 
What you see when you've left yer gun behind Jkath.


----------



## Brooksy

all

It's the middle of the arvo over here.


----------



## Brooksy

Ok, Everybody's gone to bed, time to get to work
Where's my gun. here it is ->Fumbles through pockets<- 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Time to get me some donkey. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



->Brooksy thinks about it awhile and decides to practice a bit down in the cellar<- 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




->Limping back to kitchen to look for a band aid, Brooksy decides to leave the Donkey alone.   <-


----------



## thier1754

Brooksy...Are you trying to get out of military service by shooting yourself in the foot?


----------



## Brooksy

Hello Thier,

There a donkey running around here somewhere. Can't you smell it? Look at this pile **** here, and here and here and.... well...........

Do you know when the band aids are?

Ouch...


----------



## thier1754

Here, Brooksy...You can use some of my bandages I'm using for my broken toes. And some gauze.  Looks like we're both hobbling a bit!  Sniff sniff...yep.  There's a critter around here somewhere. 

Well, I'm off to bed.  Hold down the fort!


----------



## Brooksy

Ok Thier, Thanks for the bandages. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Good night to you. I've gotta go out the back and light the BBQ.





Snags, rump, capsicum & onions on this cool evening. Coupla beers - bewdy.


----------



## crewsk

If anyone hurts my donkey, they're going to have to deal with me!!  Just think of all the good fertilizer he'll give us for the plants & he'll help keep the grass & weeds down so we don't have to cut it. Guess what I found in the pine tree maze? It's a baby pot belly pig!! Isin't she cute? I named her Tinkerbell, gave her a buttermilk bath, & put a little pink bow on her tail. I'm going to leash & potty train her. Pigs are really smart!


OK, who wants breakfast? I've got French toast stuffed with strawberries & cream cheese, bacon, & eggs. Coffee's brewing too!


----------



## middie

crewsk me.. you read my mind !!!


----------



## Alix

Coffee, bacon and a bagel please. Thanks crewsk.


----------



## thier1754

I'd love some, Crewsk.  I'm starving!


----------



## crewsk

Middie, Alix, & their here's your breakfast! I hope you enjoy it!!


----------



## middie

thank you crewsk... this is fantastic. love french toast !!!


----------



## crewsk

Glad you like it middie! I love french toast too.


----------



## middie

well i must go. reality's calling. i have to leave for work in about 10 minutes and i'm not dressed yet lol. see ya guys later. hope you all have a great day


----------



## crewsk

Have a good day middie!


----------



## jkath

Hello, Tinkerbell!

So, this little piggie went to the beauty shop I see! I like the bow.

I've just come from the gym, so I need a big glass of water. While I'm here I think I'll make some  blondies, since luvs can't have chocolate. Maybe I'll put some butterscotch chips in 'em too.


----------



## pdswife

Am I too late for breakfast?
I have an hour before my mud bath appointment over at the shop.

Can I please have some of that french toast and 
a large cuppa coffee?  Thanks!


----------



## jkath

wow! hair looks great!

here's your french toast and coffee - I think I'll join you in some - I'm bushed!

I've made some warm cinnamon butter drizzle for the french toast too. Want some?


----------



## pdswife

Sure!  Sounds great!   Thanks for making me feel younger and look younger!   

I feel great!!!


----------



## luvs

i love the blondies, jkath! deee-lish. 
woooooo-hooooooo, it's off to the groccery store with me in a little while! gotta hit the showers first and discusscooking. i LOVE grocery shopping!


----------



## crewsk

Glad you like the Tinkerbell's bow jkath! She's a sweetie & doing great with being house broken. She really likes corn cobs & gummy bears. The gummy bears are a treat when she goes out to potty. I fed & watered Don & Tinkerbell is under the bar asleep. I'm outta here to start supper! See y'all later!

*grabbing a couple of blondies to eat while I cook* These asr great jkath! Thanks!


----------



## jkath

It's almost time for me to head out and get the kids. 
Here's a pile of bagels. I got a discount if I bought 12 dozen, so help yourselves!
I'm taking 2 each of the plain, blueberry and strawberry ones.

bye!


----------



## Maidrite

DS have you seen Bang Bang ? I was hoping in between his busy day he might find time to Bring some wine and cheese samples I have a table and server to keep them on, it is all ready and has a cooler built in.  Please let him know. Come by and I will trim that forest out of your ears for free. By the way I would like a number 4 with diet pepsi and a No Fear Sugar Free Energy Drink please.  I see jkath caught me with a wig on and they thought it was you for a minute. Sorry about that DS


----------



## jkath

DS is still at his other job, Maidrite - 
but, here ya go - 
a chopped octopus on toast with gooseliver relish (you DID say #4, right?)
and here's your ice cold diet pepsi and your No Fear SF.

While I'm at it, here's a pumpkin bagel with cinnamon cream cheese for dessert.
(much healthier than a donut!)


----------



## jkath

Woo-Hoo! We have a celebrity in our midst!
sushi's tagline was chosen for our community!
(I will admit that I did, indeed, vote for it)

So, now that we have a famous owner, should we raise the prices and hire a bouncer?


----------



## thier1754

Definitely raise the prices.  All excess profit should be donated to the White Whale Charitable Fund (just put my name on the checks...  ).  Oh, all right...Put Sushi's name on 'em.  He's earned it!


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Holy cow!!!!    They DID pick my tagline! Does that mean I WON??!! I never win ANYTHING!  

WOW! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 *doing happy dance*


----------



## jkath

you RULE!!!

way to go Sushi...

oh, I'm sorry........... Mr. Sushi.


----------



## middie

dance away sush. you deserve it


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

No need to call me MISTER Sushi. All ya need to do to make me happy is laugh at all my jokes and tell me that Im loosing weight.   


Actually Im sick.   My throat is on fire and my nose is dripping along with my sinuses. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Thier how are you toes? And Brooksy I hope youre on the mend! 

Crewsk..... the pig is SOOOOOOO cute with that bow!  

Wheres Don the donkey? Its a little ripe in here. If I wasnt sick I would clean up. Can someone please sanitize this place?


----------



## middie

sush i'll do it. first i think i'm going to help you get to bed. don't want you to get any sicker than you already are. c'mon.
*walking sush up the stairs and tucking him into bed*
do you need anything before you go to sleep ?


----------



## luvs

i'll cook him some chicken soup, middie.

the donkey is out in the field, but i thought i'd let him come in for awhile earlier... guilt over running him down with the golf cart set in... 
i'll go get the bleach and start scrubbing.


----------



## middie

luvs we didn't run over the donkey did we ??
i thought we ran over the idiots a few times ?


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Thanks guys!   


All I need is a hug and a glass of club soda and a few asprins. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  ..................


----------



## middie

here sush wake up a sec and take these hon. *handing sush a glass of club soda and some aspirin*. *hugging sush*. sush you feel kind of warm. i think you have a fever !!!
*LUVS I NEED A THERMOMETER UP HERE !!*


----------



## luvs

middie said:
			
		

> luvs we didn't run over the donkey did we ??
> i thought we ran over the idiots a few times ?


 
lol, we mowed the idiots down good! mine's out of intensive care now, though. how's yours?
but we acidentally hit donkey cause the wusses hid behind him as we were plowing towards them.


----------



## luvs

~dashing up stairs~

here's the themometer! he's flushed. looks like a fever to me!


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Thanks Middie ((((((((((((((((((HUG)))))))))))))))) *taking asprin and club soda* (gulp)

*closing eyes*


----------



## middie

thank luvs. open up sush * jamming thermometer into mouth*...
yep 102 just as i thought. *calling a doctor*.


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Ok...... doh!


----------



## thier1754

'Night, Sushi.  If you get congested in the middle of the night, I...I mean *MIDDIE*...will get up with you and wipe your nose. Seriously, I'll be thinking of you.  Colds and flu are just the worst.  Here's some egg custard with nutmeg for you.  My mom always made it for me and it made me feel much better.  <<<hug>>>


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

No doctor! I just wanna....... *yawn* goto sleep.......


----------



## middie

okay sush. doc says it sounds like sinusitis to him. he's coming over tomorrow to check you out and maybe prescribe you some antibiotics. he says in the mean time to get to sleep and to listen to us girls cause we know what's best. mother's/woman's intuition ya know.


----------



## luvs

middie's right. gotta trust that women's intuition. there's nothing like it. 

so rest for you, mister, and lots of fluids.


----------



## middie

okay i've been nominated... move over sush looks like i'm sleeping next to you tonight to wipe your nose if needed. aw man why me their ???????


----------



## middie

okay everyone since he's going to sleep i might as well too. or at least try. if i need any help i'll call for whoever's here. night all !!


----------



## thier1754

Why you, Middie? Well, 'cause you're just the most patient and compassionate.


----------



## luvs

i'll stay overnight in the kitchen and cook up a storm since sush won't be up to it.

chicken noodle soup, black bean soup, sauerbraten, crock pot reuben, pierogies....


----------



## thier1754

*Thier plops down at the counter to watch Luvs cook and to be official taster.*


----------



## luvs

here are some potato and cheddar cheese pierogies in pools of melted butter, thier. i sprinkled on fresh scallions instead of sauteed onion for a springtime specialty! 
here's a bowl of chicken noodle soup, too.
hope you like it!


----------



## thier1754

Ummmmyummmmslurpsmacknummnumm.....


----------



## luvs

i'm glad you liked it, hon, lol.


----------



## thier1754

Off to bed with a full tummy...thanks, sweets!


----------



## luvs

welcome! 'night! sleep tight!


----------



## Brooksy

-->Brooksy comes sniffing around the door<--
Fee Fi Fo Fum
I smell the pooh of a porky bum

-->Peers around the cafe, sniffs again<-- Strange, seems to be coming from the bar..... Couldn't be. I'll just go & set up my smoke box in the pine forest, duck over to the garden and trim the pecan tree for some wood, then I find me some bacon of the hoof.

-->off goes Brooksy with smoke box under arm..........<--

Don't worry Sushi, I'll have some fresh bacon for you shortly..


----------



## thier1754

...pooh of a porky bum?


----------



## luvs

hi, brooks! have some pierogies! and i made some chicken noodle soup! rest of the stuff is still cooking.
poor sush is sick, but middie's looking after him. 
~handing brooksy a steaming plate of buttery, scallion-y pierogies~


----------



## crewsk

Brooksy said:
			
		

> -->Brooksy comes sniffing around the door<--
> Fee Fi Fo Fum
> I smell the pooh of a porky bum
> 
> -->Peers around the cafe, sniffs again<-- Strange, seems to be coming from the bar..... Couldn't be. I'll just go & set up my smoke box in the pine forest, duck over to the garden and trim the pecan tree for some wood, then I find me some bacon of the hoof.
> 
> -->off goes Brooksy with smoke box under arm..........<--
> 
> Don't worry Sushi, I'll have some fresh bacon for you shortly..


 


Well, I was going to wait until Tinkerbell got a little bigger to eat her because she's only about 5lbs right now. Really, wouldn't it be wise to wait until we can at least roast her whole & feed a crowd?


Are there any pierogies left? I think I'll have a few for breakfast.


----------



## middie

morning everyone. poor sush, he slept but not soundly. he's having a hard time breathing. he's still sleeping. can i have some pierogi's too ?? potato and cheese is my favorite !!


----------



## luvs

pierogies all around!
ummmm, sorry, tink, but a pig roast is always a great time...
you were always a GOOD pig, though! and the bow is so YOU!


----------



## luvs

i'm getting the vaporizer prepped to take up to our guy. i put some Vick's in it.


----------



## jkath

Sushi, how are you feeling? Still sniffly?
Here's some ginger ale and a popsicle.

The place sure is clean, luvs! Good job.

But.......do we have to oust tinkerbell? Please re-think it! I'd rather cook a ham from the store.


----------



## crewsk

I'll think about it jkath, but fresh ham is so good!!


----------



## luvs

thanks, jkath! i used a half bottle of clorox!
don't worry, i called the butcher and got a good price on a whole pig for a roast. tink won't be for dinner anytime soon! at my Parent's keggers in thier 20's, they used to just put a big hog on a spit roaster and cook it for a looooong time. few things i remember were so yummy. it self-basted and the meet just peeled off.


----------



## crewsk

Luvs, IMO, that's the best way to have a pig! YUM!!!! I have an uncle who raises cows for meat & he's talking about getting pigs for the same thing. The bad part is that I made pets of the first 2 cows he had. But he gave me a bunch of meat from them because I helped him take care of them. That was some of the best beef I have ever had. OK, we can keep Tink as a pet. She's just too cute to have for dinner!


----------



## thier1754

I'm excited...I'm watching my tracking info for a UPS shipment. I've bought a new violin that's coming from Albuquerque and it's in Salt Lake City this morning. Should arrive on Friday. I'm hoping it will be THE one I've been looking for. Here's the man who made it: www.whedbeeviolins.com . He concentrates on cellos now, so his violins can be hard to come by. Here's a picture of the bow I bought a few months ago (it's like the Justin Poirson bow pictured--same maker, but that is not the price I paid for mine): http://www.indyviolins.com/in_stock4.htm . Now I have to go out and get lots of work to pay for my new equipment.


----------



## crewsk

Congrats their!! You'll have to play something at the next big Virtual Cafe party!


----------



## thier1754

I'm there, dude! (dudette???)


----------



## crewsk

Well, I'm outta here. Need to put my face on, go see my brother at work to drop off some bread & a plant then it's off to my parents then church. Have a great evening & if I don't see y'all tonight I'll see ya tomorrow!


----------



## thier1754

Bye, Crewsk!


----------



## Alix

Your new baby arrive yet thier? I am waiting for a new set of contacts that are taking FOREVER to get here. Hope your violin is quicker!


----------



## jkath

Hey Alix! How'd it go with the guests this week?


----------



## thier1754

Me, too, but contacts are so necessary. How long have you been waiting? My fiddle was supposed to have been shipped last Wed., but it didn't even get to the UPS store until Sat. The owner was sick. Then they didn't get it on the truck until Monday night.  I'm playing another one while I wait that I'm considering buying instead...It's on loan for a week. I have a week with the other one to decide whether I'm going to keep it. It's supposed to be a great instrument, and I'm really excited.


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Thier thats pretty darn exciting!!!  What will it look like? Did he give you options for color? Do you get to pick certain sound nuances of it? You know.... could it sound 'warmer'? What kind of wood? What kind of strings? *ahhhhh.... CHOOOOOO!!!!*

Argh, I still feel crappy.


----------



## middie

sush who told you you could get out of bed ??? !!!
btw what did the doc say ?? you better get back to bed
or i'm gonna call him again !!! do you need anything?


----------



## jkath

One nyquil smoothie....commmmmmmmmmmmmmming up!


----------



## thier1754

-DEADLY SUSHI- said:
			
		

> Thier thats pretty darn exciting!!!  What will it look like? Did he give you options for color? Do you get to pick certain sound nuances of it? You know.... could it sound 'warmer'? What kind of wood? What kind of strings? *ahhhhh.... CHOOOOOO!!!!*
> 
> Argh, I still feel crappy.


 













You can control the sound to a small extent with adjustments, but the voice is pretty much characteristic of each violin and depends on the maker, his skill, the woods and varnish, the age, etc. The quality of the bow makes a huge difference, almost more than the instrument...

Sorry you're feeling crappy.


----------



## jkath

That violin is so gorgeous!
My younger boy has one that is a quarter-sized violin. It's so tiny, but it's cause he's tiny! The only problem is that he just can't seem to get it, and cats in the neighborhood make less shrieking noises than him. I'm hoping he'll chose a wind instrument next year!


----------



## jkath

Thier, you need to go check out the vacation thread that Sizz started - she's asking about if anyone has recently vacationed in FLA - she needs you!


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Mmmmmmmmm!!! NyQuil Smoothie!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 If someone can turn up the vaporizer that Luvs got me and can you turn on a fan? The sound soothes me.  
That was........   tasty Jkath.....


----------



## jkath

Sorry, it wasn't supposed to be tasty, just something to make you feel better.
<<turning on vaporizer and fan>>

Here's a Calvin & Hobbes book for you. That always makes me feel better!


----------



## thier1754

jkath said:
			
		

> Thier, you need to go check out the vacation thread that Sizz started - she's asking about if anyone has recently vacationed in FLA - she needs you!


 
I'll do that shortly...Son just called with a bizarre work problem and I'm trying to advise...


----------



## thier1754

jkath said:
			
		

> That violin is so gorgeous!
> My younger boy has one that is a quarter-sized violin. It's so tiny, but it's cause he's tiny! The only problem is that he just can't seem to get it, and cats in the neighborhood make less shrieking noises than him. I'm hoping he'll chose a wind instrument next year!


 
Chances are, if he's receiving instruction at school, it's not from a string player and he won't get the help he needs to begin to make pretty notes.  If he's motivated and is musical, don't give up yet...Get him a few lessons with a music/string major from a nearby college who enjoys small children and can set him up properly. Make sure his fiddle and bow are in reasonable repair and playable.  Some music stores really give crap to the beginners if the parents don't know what to look for.


----------



## luvs

bye, guys! going to Red Lobster for a Lobsterita and then to see Return of the Sith! 

sush, don't forget: plenty of fluids and lots of rest. i left you a pot of chicken noodle soup in the fridge.


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

*mumbling* I saw Star Wars yesterday. I really enjoyed it..... much better than the last 2 craptacular movies. Ticket cost me $9.60.........


----------



## jkath

Actually, Thier, it is from a string teacher - our little community is one of the last that has a great music program, and there's string, brass, woodwinds and vocal teachers. In 4th and 5th grade, they receive instruction every other day. Beginning in 6th, it's a daily 45 minute class. My older boy played the stand-up bass in 4th, and didn't love it (although I did!) and went to clarinet in 5th. This is year 2 for him, and he's really good and likes it a lot.
I'm thinking my younger will do better with wind next year as well. 
(They are only allowed strings in 4th, and then wind comes in at 5th. Percussion is a possibility beginning in 7th, however, you can try out in 6th if you've been trained)


----------



## jkath

everything okay with your son, thier?


----------



## thier1754

Don't know yet about the son...

You're so fortunate to have a good music program.  Alas, they've died out in almost all the schools in favor of sports.  The graphic and musical arts are such an important part of our education, and it's a shame that they're not respected as they should be among educators.

Best to your little fiddler...I hope he finds the instrument he likes!


----------



## jkath

thanks! 
I totally agree on how lucky we are here! That's one of the (many) reasons we love our little community. The best part is the big music festival they have in June. All 6 elementaries, 2 middle schools and the high school all play at a college, together. It's amazing!


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Jkath are you still there? Did you get my PMs?


----------



## jkath

I did, and it'll take you about an hour to read the last one....
(I didn't realize I had DC on when I was taking a survey for the last hotel I stayed in. They lied when they said it would "take a few minutes"  ...try 30!)


----------



## jkath

okay kids, dinnertime - I'll be back on later

(Anyone want some of my lemon brownies? They are scrumptious!)


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Hmmmmmmmm...... LE-MON .........


----------



## middie

i'll try one jkath thank you. sush wake up hon. gotta take your meds. *handing over meds and some club soda*


----------



## jkath

Here's a lemon brownie for you - I just put lemon extract in the batter, and then mixed lemon juice and powdered sugar together for a glaze and topped it with a sugared lemon peel.

I'm off to donutman now. I desperately need my doughnuts. They are calling me.

Sushi, bundle up and have your herb tea. 
*putting the fan back on for white noise*

Here's your teddy 
*tucking it under sushi's arm and fixing the blanket so it's straight*

G'Night!


----------



## middie

thanks jkath !! sush i'm going downstairs to get some milk for my brownie. call me if you need me.


----------



## thier1754

Just finished teaching my little Munchkin. Sushi, here's a popsicle for you to get that yucky taste out of your mouth and give you some fluids. And I brought you these soft, cushy spa socks for walking around as you convalesce.


----------



## luvs

how's sush? is the fever down? 
the movie was great, but we ended up having a lot more to drink than we intended to... we missed the 8:30 showing so we had to fill the time till 9:15. so we had to have one Lobsterita, 3 shots of Absolut, then off to the mall restaurant where i had a draft and another shot of Absolut and my love had cap'n n coke.. my Mom let me get a 6-pack earlier, so after that and these two other beers i have, i'm off to bed.
the margarita i had when my Mom and i were out to dinner was so much better than the Lobsterita. it was too watery, sigh. $7.50 for a crappy drink.
we went book shopping, too. i had to RE-buy 3 books, all of which i highly recommend and all of which i've spilled tube feed on or lost somewhere in my room... 'the devil wears prada', 'confessions of a sociopathic social climber', and 'the secret life of bees', plus a new very awesome book, 'the Holocaust chronicle'. history absolutely FASCINATES me; i love it just as much as i love cooking, especially WWII and the Depression era.


----------



## jkath

Luvs, you're the second person to recommend "The Secret Life of Bees" lately. I may need to get out to the library soon.

Sushi, I hope you're feeling much much better. I hope your meeting went well this a.m.

Thier, has your violin arrived? I'm hoping that when it does, you'll post a photo of you playing it for us.

The coffee is brewing, kids...pull up a cup!
<<taking bacon maple scones out of the oven>>
<<plating the eggs (making my sister's "Cream Cheese Scrambled Eggs" recipe)>>
who's hungry?

Well, I'll put these on the counter, as it's time to wake up the boys for school.
I'll stop by later on this morning.


----------



## crewsk

Jkath, you can add me to the list of people recomending "The Secret Life of Bees". It's one of those books that you start reading & then never want it to end. There is another book by the same author, Sue Monk Kidd, called "The Mermaid Chir" that's on my list of "to read" books.


*pouring cup of coffee, writing out plans for my day"


Hope you're feeling better Sushi!


----------



## middie

cream cheese scrambled eggs??? have to try those it sounds good. just got home from a 2 mile walk so i'm starving.


----------



## Maidrite

DS you had better be better tonight all the guys are coming over to play cards remember you invited us over. Bang Bang becomes a unhappy camper when we don't play cards. Oh I need to run have some hair to trim I need a number 3 to go and my Giant Geico Cup filled please. Here are the 20 dozen assorted cream puffs you asked for freshly made of course.


----------



## jkath

Okay, Maidrite, a #3 to go...are you sure about that?
Yes?
Okay, one shirley temple on the rocks, a cucumber tea sandwich, a lacey heart cookie and a cream puff, in a pink box with a bow.
(I hope this is for Barb!)

"Here's your Giant Geico Cup, sir"


----------



## crewsk

He's not doing the robot jkath!


----------



## thier1754

jkath said:
			
		

> Thier, has your violin arrived? I'm hoping that when it does, you'll post a photo of you playing it for us.


 
I'll do that...It's in Hermiston, OR this afternoon and should make the final leg tomorrow.


----------



## Maidrite

Crewsk yes I do the robot, it was popular during the disco period.  Thank You Jkath oh and by the way I really should get a number 3 for Barbara too!  Jkath there are a couple of  ladies looking to have you hi lite their hair, Buckytom offered and they said Thank You but we will wait till that nice young girl comes back ! It hurt Buckys feelings, he was going to try out the New Flow-bee I bought him after hi-liting their hair for them!


----------



## thier1754

Hmmm...The winning tagline has been changed to Discover Cooking. Discuss Life.  What happened to "Food"??


----------



## middie

jkath said:
			
		

> Okay, Maidrite, a #3 to go...are you sure about that?
> Yes?
> Okay, one shirley temple on the rocks, a cucumber tea sandwich, a lacey heart cookie and a cream puff, in a pink box with a bow.
> (I hope this is for Barb!)
> 
> "Here's your Giant Geico Cup, sir"


 
i love the geico he's so cute


----------



## luvs

whew! i just cooked up a storm!  i made split pea soup, pickled some green beans, and cut up 8 thin steaks and put them into my jerky marinade! 
when the soup is done i'll bring some to the cafe. it smells yummy.


----------



## luvs

soups done! here are some oyster crackers to add to it.

whew, i did even MORE cooking! i made open face soft-shell crab sammiches and fried mozzarella.


----------



## thier1754

Thanks, Luv, but it's just too hot here for soup.  Do you have any sherbert? Raspberry, maybe?


----------



## luvs

hi, thier!
one raspberry sherbet, coming up! it's hot here, too. i just had some baby watermelon but think i might join you and have some sherbet. lime for me.


----------



## thier1754

Yum.  Thanks, Luv.  Slurp...Aaaahhh!!


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Hey..... who changed my tag line?   Even when I win, its not good enough. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Im feeling a bit better today guys!!!   Last night was rough though. Didnt get much sleep. But at least I can breath! *making cup of green tea and eating spinich pastry thingy*


----------



## middie

Glad to hear you're feeling better sush. tag line was changed but i think it's for the better otherwise the logo will have discuss cooking on it twice.

Attached Images
http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=98&stc=1 http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=97&stc=1
i personally like the 2nd one better. it's still your tag line just reversed.


----------



## thier1754

I thought the winning tag was Discover Food. Discuss Life.


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Ohhh well. No biggie I guess. *going to kitchen and grabbing lemons* Im thirsty! *making lemonade*


----------



## middie

middie said:
			
		

> Glad to hear you're feeling better sush. tag line was changed but i think it's for the better otherwise the logo will have discuss cooking on it twice.
> 
> Attached Images
> http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=98&stc=1 http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=97&stc=1
> 
> i personally like the 2nd one better. it's still your tag line just reversed.


 
okay i put this on the new page so other people will see it


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

I tried to look Middie but this is what I got




> *-DEADLY SUSHI-*, you do not have permission to access this page. This could be due to one of several reasons:
> 
> 
> Your user account may not have sufficient privileges to access this page. Are you trying to edit someone else's post, access administrative features or some other privileged system?
> If you are trying to post, the administrator may have disabled your account, or it may be awaiting activation.


----------



## middie

oh sorry sush. it was the picture of the logo. one that says discuss cooking and underneath it it has discuss cooking discover life.
the other was the logo that says discuss cooking and underneath that it says discover cooking discuss life. 
your tag line was just reversed so it doesn't say discuss cooking twice.
i like the 2nd one better, it's a better play on your words i think.


----------



## crewsk

I've got a craving for something & I just can't put my finger on it. I hate when that happens!!   I want something sweet for a few minutes then it's something salty, then sour, spicy, OK, y'all get the idea I'm sure!  How about a bowl of vanilla ice cream, some salt & vinigar chips, & hot wings? That should take care of it all. I brought some praline graham cookies for everyone to munch on too.


----------



## luvs

yum, crewsk. delicious cookies! (do you really make these? i so can i have the recipe? they sound awesome.)
~spraying crumbs and mumbling 'delicious.'~
i hate getting into those modes where i can't decide what to eat. it's frustrating.


----------



## crewsk

I just posted them in the Cookies section. They are really easy & yummy!! I'm making them to take to a dinner at church Sunday. It'll be a nice change from all the usual cakes, pies, & other goodies we have.


----------



## luvs

thank you! just saw the recipe!


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

I dont see where my tag line was changed. Was it just a mistake?

I won fair and square. We all voted. So who is changing it. If its by mistake then no biggie. But if its on purpose then there will be some NOT so happy folks!  


Anyways, I love big band music! *going into lounge and turning on disco ball* Im in the mood for some relaxing tunes. *turning on Glen Miller* I'll drink my tea and HEY! Theres Crewsk! *dancing with Crewsk* You look beautiful!


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Im getting sleepy.   What kind of tea was that??!!!   







 Can.... someone help me into the elevator to the 2nd floor.... and into the bedroom?


----------



## thier1754

I agree, Sushi.  At least you need to be informed, I think.


----------



## luvs

that was kava kava tea, sush, to help you get a good night's sleep.


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

tea..... has.... kava. Someone..... put me in.....bed (thump)


----------



## luvs

~covering sleepy sushi with a blanket.~
night, sush.


----------



## crewsk

-DEADLY SUSHI- said:
			
		

> Anyways, I love big band music! *going into lounge and turning on disco ball* Im in the mood for some relaxing tunes. *turning on Glen Miller* I'll drink my tea and HEY! Theres Crewsk! *dancing with Crewsk* You look beautiful!


 
Thank you darling! You looked mighty handsome yourself last night.


----------



## luvs

morning, guys. how are you all?


----------



## thier1754

On my way to the office...Putting up our new line, D*mn Good Jerky, and the tea accessories in the Brit section. Fiddle should arrive in about an hour, so I'm bringing my bow and the other fiddle for comparison. Good times at the office today! I put in two hours practicing yesterday, tho, and my hands are telling me they're not used to that much work any more. I'm a wuss.

Have a great day, everybody!


----------



## luvs

so glad your fiddle is yours, again, thier!


----------



## Maidrite

I need two # 5 to go and a Mt. Sushi cup of Mountain Dew to go please have a lot of work to do !


----------



## crewsk

Maidrite, here's 6 foot long hot dogs, 2 orders of 1/2 & 1/2(fries & onion rings), slaw, & Mountian Dew to go. Hope you enjoy that!!


----------



## Alix

Holy cow! Thats a hungry man! I just need some iced tea please. Nice and cold and sweet!


----------



## Maidrite

Thank You crewsk one of those is for Barbara. Stop in for a free mud bath any time. I wish I could snap into a slim jim LOL


----------



## crewsk

You're very welcome & thanks! Hold that mud bath open for me Tuesday. I'll need it after this weekend!! Wish I could afford a real spa day next week.


----------



## crewsk

Here's you tea Alix! Which reminds me, I need to make another gallon before hubby gets home.


----------



## Alix

Mine goes through it by the gallon too! It is really nice out today, so I have been outside for hours and now I am overheated. Whew! *Glug glug glug* AHHHHHH! I need a refill please! I brought in some little snowball cookies. At least we can pretend they cool us off!


----------



## Maidrite

May I have some cookies Alix and Unsweet Ice Tea if I need it sweet I just put Barbara's finger in it ! 
And no I didn't cut her finger off!


----------



## Barbara L

Maidrite said:
			
		

> May I have some cookies Alix and Unsweet Ice Tea if I need it sweet I just put Barbara's finger in it !
> And no I didn't cut her finger off!


LOL  What a kook!  That reminds me of what Charles Ingalls (Laura Ingalls Wilder's father) said about his wife Caroline's cornbread.  She pressed her handprint in the  top of it when it was just about set, and he said that was all the sweetening he needed.

 Barbara


----------



## crewsk

I need some prayers & crossed fingers!! Well, actually TC does. Hubby just took him to the hospital becase we think his right thumb is either broken or dislocated. It looks really bad.  He fell off his bike & it bent all the way back. I'm hoping that if it's anything other than sprained that it's just dislocated. Well, I'm off to give Savannah a bath & find sonething to fix for supper.


----------



## thier1754

Oh, gosh, Crewsk!  Prayers for sure for your little guy.


----------



## Barbara L

I'm praying for TC too Crewsk. Poor guy!

Barbara

P.S. How are Savannah's blisters doing?


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Crewsk! Man that HAS to hurt! Just thinking about it makes me cringe!!!  what kind of bike was it? Those little kid sized motor bikes or the standard pedal? Gives us some feedback ASAP.


----------



## crewsk

Thanks their & Barbara! Savannah's blisters are almost gone. I found these bandages by Band-Aid for blisters. Between those & epsom salt water they look great! Her feet just have funny tan lines because I had to wrap them with tape to keep the bandages on.


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Hey what about me Crewsk?


----------



## crewsk

-DEADLY SUSHI- said:
			
		

> Crewsk! Man that HAS to hurt! Just thinking about it makes me cringe!!!  what kind of bike was it? Motor or pedal? Gives us some feedback ASAP.


 

It was pedal. He was riding aroung the yard & slammed on the breaks to keep from hitting Savannah & he fell, landed on his thumb & the messed up the handlebars on his bike(he was more upset about that that he was his thumb). It happened earlier today & he didn't really start complaining about it until a few hours ago. He has a high pain tolerance though. He sprained his hip last spring & it was almost a week before he stared complaining about it & we even knew he was hurt.


----------



## crewsk

-DEADLY SUSHI- said:
			
		

> Hey what about me Crewsk?


 
I didn't see your post until after I posted that one. Sorry! Thanks Sushi!! I appriciate it & I'm sure TC does too!


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

When I was young and got hurt my dad would yell at me!   He was mad that I was "so dam* stupid" that I hurt myself. Feel the Italian love.


----------



## crewsk

Well, I yelled at TC before I knew he was hurt because he has been told a blue million times to slow down & watch out for his sister. I feel bad now for it though. He's on bike restrictions for a while now. He can't ride it unless his dad or I are outside too. If his thmb is broken though he can't ride it at all. Plus he's leaving for camp Monday so he won't be able to get on the zip-line or rope swing over the lake.


----------



## crewsk

I going to grab a shot of JD & I'm outta here. I need to keep the phone line open in case hubby calls. I hate having dial-up!!!


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

> a blue million times




Huh? ANd did you say youre going to drink a SHOT before driving?!


----------



## luvs

poor TC! i hope he's okay!


----------



## jkath

<<running in, wearing gym clothes>> - I just finished running a mile - is there any of that tea left? I sure could use some!
 I've been here and there and everywhere today! And now that I'm done, I have to clear out Ty's room so I can pull out the carpeting, etc tomorrow. (by myself - egads! what am I thinking?!)

I'm making a run to either Taco Bell or Mickey D's later on (kids want fast food, and since I'll be cleaning, it's easier for me!) Does anyone want anything?


----------



## middie

awww poor tc. give him hugs for me crewsk. i sure hope it's not broken.


----------



## middie

a taco supreme jkath. please?


----------



## jkath

No prob - I'll bring it by on my way back home.

I'll try to swing by again - I'm afraid I've gotten myself painted into a corner with this one!

Have a lovely Friday, everyone!


----------



## crewsk

-DEADLY SUSHI- said:
			
		

> Huh? ANd did you say youre going to drink a SHOT before driving?!


 
No, I'm not drinking a shot & then driving, I'd never do that!I meant that I was grabbing a shot of JD & getting off the computer. Oh & "a blue millon times" just means more than I can count.


Thanks middie, I'll give him plenty of hugs as soon as he gets home. My MIL just called & said they brought a 10 yr. old child in on the helocopter & had to take care of him/her fist so it'll be a while. She said they had already x-rated TC's had & looks like it may be broken right below the thumb around the pad of his hand. He's right handed & that's the hand it is.


----------



## middie

oh man crewsk. that poor little guy. i had to learn to use my left hand when i broke my wrist. it's going to be hard for him.


----------



## crewsk

Well, hubby just called & they are on their way home. The doc said because of where it is it's hard to tell if it's broken or not & if it is it's not a bad break but it looks like he tore some tendons away from the bone. They didn't put a cast on it but they wrapped it with an ace bandage & he has to wear that for 2 1/2 to 3 weeks & we have to take him to his regular doc in a week to have it checked. The doc said that the pressure from the ace bandage will help the tendons reattach. TC had the pleasure of watching them set another little boy's wrist twice. It didn't hold the first time. Hubby said TC started to get nervous about being there then.


----------



## middie

just make sure to have lots of children's motrin on hand


----------



## crewsk

I already do middie! Sometimes I think I should buy stock in that stuff.


----------



## middie

you and me both crewsk. and i only have 1 kid lol


----------



## Alix

OK, UGH! Crewsk, I am so sorry to hear about TC's booboo. That sounds NASTY. Thank goodness they heal so quickly though. My youngest smashed her bike a few weeks ago (managed to leap away from it without injury) but ripped the streamers off the handle. She was mightily ticked at THAT. So I can just bet that TC is steamed about messing up his handlebars.


----------



## luvs

glad they didn't have to put your little guy in a cast, crewsk! 
i came by to fix myself a drink. do we have any mixed nuts?


----------



## middie

we always have mixed nuts on hand luvs. just gotta look around cause they're never in the same spot from one night to the next lol.


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Crewsk, is he alright? Whats the final word for him? Tendons?   OUCH!!!!! Poor kid. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  PLEASE give him a hug from us all.


Im going to make some spicy tuna sushi rolls. *getting into robe* Can someone whip up some of my special green tea?


----------



## thier1754

Here's some humor for all of you, courtesy of my brother, David:
 
HOME REMEDIES THAT WORK 
1. If you are choking on an ice cube, don't panic! Simply pour a cup of 
boiling water down your throat and presto! The 
blockage will be almost instantly removed. 
2. Clumsy? Avoid cutting yourself while slicing vegetables by getting 
someone else to hold them while you chop away. 
3. Avoid arguments with the Mrs. about lifting the toilet seat by simply 
using the sink. 
4. For high blood pressure sufferers - just cut yourself and bleed for a 
few minutes. Thus will reduce the pressure in 
your veins. 
5. A mouse trap, placed on top of your alarm clock, will prevent your 
rolling over and going back to sleep after you hit 
the snooze button. 
6. If you have a bad cough, take a large dose of laxatives, then you 
will be afraid to cough. 
7. Have a bad tooth ache? Smash your thumb with a hammer and you will 
forget about the toothache. 
Sometimes, we just need to remember what the rules of life really are: 
You only need two tools: WD-40 and Duct Tape. 
If it doesn't move and should, use the WD-40. 
If it shouldn't move and does, use the duct tape. 
Remember: Everyone seems normal until you get to know them. 
If you woke up breathing, congratulations! You get another chance. 
And finally, be really nice to your family and friends, you never know 
when you might need them to empty your 
bedpan.


----------



## middie

roflmao about 2 5 and 6. thanks for the laugh their


----------



## middie

okay guys i think i'm going to turn in. i have a looooooooooong day of work ahead of me tomorrow *ack*  . not to mention i'm working sunday AND monday too  . monday's probably worse cause i have to be there AT 6 a.m. they better not be stupid customers either or i'm breaking out the  AND the   seeing as i'm so happy that time of morning lol. hope you all have a great weekend holiday. i'm sure i'll be in sometime over the weekend just not sure when. so you all be careful and have fun !!


----------



## luvs

see ya, middie! i found the mixed nuts. thanks. 
here's your tea, sush. can i have some sushi? i have a hankering for some right now.
thier, that list was so funny! my first laugh of the day. i liked #3 the best.
~mixing caffiene free coke and captian morgan.~
anybody want one?


----------



## thier1754

I'm somewhat partial to number three myself!  Eeewwwwww!!


----------



## jkath

...hi guys - boy, am I tired!

Crewsk, I'm so sorry to hear about TC! Why is it that kids always seem to get hurt on the week summer begins? Poor guy!

I've got nothing on Ty's floor right now except him in his sleeping bag, with Katie dog right next to him. All contents of his bedroom are littering the living room right now. My husband is trying to watch TV through the rungs of the bed frame that is currently sitting sideways. It's actuall kinda funny.
Tomorrow I'll pull out all the closet stuff, and then I get to try to take off 2 ceiling-high bookcases that are bolted to the walls....(or maybe I'll cut the carpeting around them and leave 'em there).... Then out comes the old carpet and padding, and then it's on my hands and knees for about 4 hours scrubbing all the sticky residue off (think gum) the floor.  Anyone want to help?


----------



## thier1754

Gosh, kath, I'd _*love*_ to help but I...uh...I have to shampoo my hair and brush the cat and clip my hangnails and bleach my teeth and practice and..........


----------



## jkath

gee, thier, you are obviously a busy girl...
how 'bout the rest of you?

(or could someone at least bring me a warm toasty sourdough parmesan soft pretzel and a thermos of coffee tomorrow morning?)


----------



## luvs

um, well, jkath, you know i'd LOVE to, but it just so happens that my doctor JUST called and said that i shouldn't scrub any floors, as it's hazardous to my health.
sigh. too bad.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 i was REALLY looking forward to helping you scape the goo off the floor, too. what a shame...
i'm gonna make a cheeseburger and have a cold beer. are you hungry? i'll make you one, too, if you want.
man, am i bored. i turned down an invite to the bar cause one of the gals who was going had a cold and i didn't want to catch it. so here i am, all alone.


----------



## jkath

Good morning!
*Good for you luvs, to not go out "a-drinkin". 

I've put the coffee pot on, and it's still brewing. This morning we're having vanilla nut. I'm not going to start the carpet-pulling till around 8, and it's not even 7 yet, so let's get some breakfast made...

let's see....How about Blintzes? 

<<Making my favorite Blueberry/Cointreau warm sauce>>

Anyone want to fry up some thick slice bacon?


----------



## Alix

*Putting on apron* I don't have too long here as we have to go do dance photos today but I will take the bacon and omelette stations. What would you like? *szzzzzzzzzzzz!!!*


----------



## luvs

morning, ladies. how're you guys doing?
lol, jkath, don't congratulate me TOO much for not going out barhopping. i still downed 11 beers so far and my Mom is taking me to get another 12-pack. (my car is broken and i wouldn't drink and drive, regardless.) i only have 3 beers to my name now, and i need some more.
i'm hungry! can i have a few blintzes, jkath?
~frying thick-sliced bacon~
sizzle, sizzle. OUCH! i got splashed! @#$%&* bacon!
i'm making some saged sausage patties, too.
i ordered some vermont maple syrup the other day, 6 1-gallon tins of it. it should be out on the loading dock by now.


----------



## jkath

I love Maple and Blueberry together!

I'll take an omelette, Alix, but can I have cottage fries, tomato and bacon inside, with a little horseradish cheddar?

Thanks!

uh oh...Ty's up...looks like it's time to pull out the carpet....


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Luvs...... why is your mother assisting you in your death by alcohol? I dont get it.

You KNOW we love you! Why are you drinking so much? 

Im praying that you stop or at least cut back. You are destroying your body. I LUV you whether you are drinking or not. But please put our minds at ease......


----------



## luvs

sush, my Mother isn't assisting me in my death. she's driving me to the beer store so i don't get behind the wheel of my car that only has one functional headlight. 
she takes the keys off of me when i've been drinking. we have an agreement on that.
as i've proven to her time and time again, if she doesn't take me, i'll just have someone else get it for me, and she knows that. she and my Dad hate when i go out barhopping and to parties, so they just prefer to take me to get alcohol that i can drink at home with a few select people.
i'm being 24, sush. 
what we do around here is go to bars and clubs and keggers, ALL of us 20-somethings and even some of my 30-something friends. we drink, then drink some more, and then drink some more. it's just what you do in my town. we're all lushes. and believe me, lol, i have a mild case of lush-ism as opposed to some of those guys!
sush, i've just been a lush since 16 years old. i was on a beer-drinking team. i'm famous for doing the first 8-minute kegstand in town. i am noted for my tolerance to alcohol. that's just who i am. i've been at this for a long time, and it isn't gonna change anytime soon.
believe me, i have improved. i used to triple-book myself for weekend parties in high school.
i'll stop drinking so much when i get older.


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Okay. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




But ask yourself. If you had a child. If you were a mother.... and you saw her/him drinking a LOT, what would you think or feel?



> welp, i have some gripes.
> i have MANY gripes.
> *i can't sleep.*
> my hair will not cooperate.
> *i lost 4 pounds.
> my feeding tube is leaking and stomach acid burns like crazy on the skin!
> i've been exceptionally cranky and i don't know why.
> i hurt my sweet Mom's feelings.*
> my boyfriend is 28 and has been acting like he's 70.
> i burnt my favorite all-clad pot.
> *i lost my cell phone charger.*


 
I'll shut up now.


----------



## luvs

oh, i'd hate it, sush, just like MY Parents hate when I drink, but they're letting me have my day. they've accepted that that's just what us kids all do. i'm not the only kid in the family who drinks like i do.


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Well, you will be moving out soon. So after that I hope that their influence (everyone that drinks so much) will go away. And you will be content spending your money in other ways. Like shopping, bills, food, cool devices like iPod, a new car or whatever. But to protect your liver I suggest thta you take Milk Thistle. (((((((((((((((HUG))))))))))))))))))

------> http://www.ahrq.gov/clinic/epcsums/milktsum.htm

Milk Thistle regenerates your liver.

Here are some flowers Luvs


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

*polishing brass in lounge* 

*cleaning huge grill next to lake*

*cleaning & putting out patio furniture*

*testing outdoor sound system*

*looking at big grease smudge on pants*  

*checking beef, lamb, pork and chicken in freezer*

  Yikes! We are low on meat! 

*going into office and ordering*


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Anyone see the American flags I ordered for Memorial Day?  


*filling up super soaker*


----------



## luvs

thanks for the flowers, sush. i wub you! 
i don't expect things to change when i get my own place; my friends will probably just travel on down to my place to party and i'm sure some people will show up at my my door at 6am in search of a place to hang out.
i'm afraid to take milk thistle, sush. it might interact with my medications. i'm on 21 medicines.


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Twenty ONE???!!!! Wait wait wait..... dosent the alcohol destroy or enhance some of the things that youre taking?



*grabbing super soaker* *SQUUUUUUUUIRT!!!!!!!!!!*

*looking at Luvs soaked* hee hee hee........


----------



## luvs

not really, sush. if i actually TOOK the pain pills i'm supposed to be on, i'd be in trouble, but i flushed both kinds.

hey! i just got soaked! 
that's it! where's that other squirt gun? ~digging through fridge~ 
~filling squirtgun with ice water and food coloring.~

sush? i have a surprise for you! where are you?


----------



## thier1754

Sushi, it's great to have you back taking care of things and running the place. Give Luvs a squirt for me and tell her that we love her and to stop doing dumb stuff...Wait a minute, I'll do that myself:

Luvs!!! Stop doing dumb stuff!!! You are bright and talented and have skill in the kitchen and many other areas, I'm sure...Look for some similar people in your town. You can't tell me every single young person in town is a boring lush...


----------



## luvs

why, thank you, thier.
but i'm not going to give up the alcohol. i kid you not, i know ONE person who doesn't drink, and she's anorexic and lives 40 miles away and has a baby and is almost 30. and i know a LOT of people, thier.
~look, thier! a DONKEY is behind the the counter!...
GOTCHA! you're just as soaked as ME now!!!!  ~


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

*giving Thier a towel* 

Hey! Dont squirt her! She is unarmed!   Thats it! You are SOOOOOOOO going to get soaked! 

*filling up super soaker again*

And get that food coloring out of the gun!


----------



## luvs

hey! i was unarmed when you got me, lol!
~rolling and rolling in a very dramatic way with soaker in hand~
gotcha again, sush! woo-hoo! 
grrrr, my shirt STILL isn't dry!
~stomping away like a big 'ol baby~
that's it! i'm going to change my shirt!


----------



## thier1754

Whyyyyy do I get the feeling you changed the subject, Luvs??? Oh, well.  Squiiiirrrrrrrrtt! Gotcha!!


----------



## thier1754

-DEADLY SUSHI- said:
			
		

> *giving Thier a towel*
> 
> Hey! Dont squirt her! She is unarmed!  Thats it! You are SOOOOOOOO going to get soaked!
> 
> *filling up super soaker again*
> 
> And get that food coloring out of the gun!


 
Thanks for the towel, Sush.  Now my mascara's running and I'm all muddy.  Going upstairs to regroup...

Funeral for a old friend in an hour, so I'll be checking in tonight. xo


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Hey Thier... wanna ride around the lake in one of the golf carts? I packed some dark chocolate M&Ms and real Japanese green tea!


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Oh.... you are going. Ok. Luvs you wanna go with me?


----------



## thier1754

-DEADLY SUSHI- said:
			
		

> Hey Thier... wanna ride around the lake in one of the golf carts? I packed some dark chocolate M&Ms and real Japanese green tea!


Rain check!


----------



## luvs

thier1754 said:
			
		

> Whyyyyy do I get the feeling you changed the subject, Luvs??? Oh, well. Squiiiirrrrrrrrtt! Gotcha!!


the subject wasn't changed! it was lost to important things like soaking sushi with my squirtgun!
if you want to bring the subject up again, that's fine by me!
~shrugging~


----------



## luvs

sure, sush! i can't wait! where's the golf cart? meet you out front, okay? i have to wipe up all this water first!


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Whhhheeeeeeee!!!!! *whipping around corner*


HEY! We have to pull in Luvs! We have a delivery!
*parking golf cart*

The meat I ordered is here. *putting on gloves and going to loading bay*


----------



## luvs

~gloving up to help sush~
my WORD, sush, how much meat did you order, lol?! the whole loading dock is FULL! 
looks like it's party at the cafe come Monday!


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

The party starts today Luvs!!






Maybe Bucky can grill for us. Or Bang? Im good at grilling but Im no pro either.

*stuffing pork ribs into freezer*

Luvs, can you ask someone? Im really (LICK!!!!!)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 ............ hungry. *wiping Tawny saliva off*

Can anyone tell me why a Tawny Frogmouth enjoys licking people?


----------



## luvs

i'm not a pro at grilling, but i know a medium rare seak when i see it!
one grilled ribeye for our very hungry sush!
here you go! hope you like it....
now where are bang and bucky....hmm?


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

(chomp) Hey, not bad Luvs!   I like mine a bit more rare. But I like the seasoning you put on it!! I dont even need a steak sauce.


Ok.... what festivities should we have this weekend? 
I say we all camp out in the back and have a fishing contest! We can pull out a few kegs and margarita makers and grill! 
Any other ideas?


----------



## Bangbang

I would like a little snack...ummmmm.......how about 10 links of breakfast sausage and a couple waffles with hashbrowns?


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

You got it Bang!!!!  


*getting potato shredder*

it will be done in a few Bang. Hey, can you BBQ for us? What do we need to buy??


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

You want a beer with that?


----------



## jkath

Oh! I love to fish!
I even bait my own hook. Are we using salmon eggs, night crawlers or cheese?

Here's some beer, guys - it's a good one - mandarin hefeweizen.
Very refreshing on a hot day out on the lake.


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Im going to use a night crawler, but you can use whatever you like. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Thanks for the beer, but its a bit to citrus-E for me. Plus its a beer for girls.  


Heres your order Bang. Enjoy!!!


----------



## jkath

heyyyyyyyyyy!
Ronjohn said he'd like it! 
are you calling him a girl?


Okay, here's a guinness stout 
<<pouring it out, consistency of maple syrup>>
is that more manly? I swear, this will put hair on your chest.


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

I have plenty of hair on THIS chest. Good deal! (GULP!)

You know Ronjohn / Bender unit will drink ANY type of alcohol!


----------



## Bangbang

-DEADLY SUSHI- said:
			
		

> You want a beer with that?


 
Yes.thankyou.........I am cookin ribs right now. use a St Louis cur(flap amd skin removed)  season with salt and pepper or your favorite seasoned salt lightly. Rub this in with yellow mustard.....heat coals on one side of cooker....place drip pan with an inch of apple huice in on other side of cooker. place ribs on grill over drip pan(not the coals). Cook for 45 minutes and add more coals....cook anotherer 45 minutes.........then baste with your favorite bbq sauce and add some more coals....cook for 45 more and eat with slaw,baked beans,and pecan pie. Remember you are cooking over low indirect heat. Keep cooker covered at all times. I use a oven thermometer andt try to cook between 200 and 250......NO HIGHER.


----------



## luvs

bang, have a shot with me. i'm in trouble with these guys for drinking so much and i need a drink to make it better.


----------



## Bangbang

OK.....to eternal friendship.......dump it down. Ahhhhhh


----------



## luvs

to eternal friendship, bang. ~gulp~
ahhhhhhh. much better. let's have another.


----------



## Bangbang

You got mail.


----------



## thier1754

Back from the funeral...sigh...It was really hot, but the service was nice.


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Sorry you had to start your holiday weekend on a down note Thier.


Hey Luvs, youre not in "trouble" with me. I just know that the alcohol will kill you. Screw the others that drink so much. Let them do that to THEM. But I love ya and I want you around and healthy for a long time!  

Bang! These ribs are _[_edited_]!!!!!!!!!!!!!!_ *getting bib* I made some Tenessee slaw to go with the ribs. *sitting on patio furniture and digging in*


----------



## Bangbang

Glad you like them.


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

*sauce on face* Ooooohhhhhhhhhh YEAH!!!!!!!!!!!  


make more! MORE!!!!   I order you!!!!! This sauce is great!!! Whats in it? I feel funny.


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

*turning up outdoor sound system* *playing Kenny Loggins "im Alright"


----------



## Bangbang

I add some special herbs to the sauce ....this is a secret ingredient.


----------



## thier1754

It's okay, Sush, about the funeral, that is.  He was 82 and had a good life.  It was hard for Paul, though, as he had so much death around  him during his childhood -- his dad died right in front of him when Paul was 12 -- that funerals bring back 'way too many painful memories.  I was able to comfort him, but I wish some day he'd work out some of that really difficult stuff somehow.


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

I see!    Killer sauce man!   Make some more!


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Ok guys.... we have to start a camp fire! I bought 6 tents and you can set them up where ever you like!


----------



## thier1754

I want the cranberry red tent with the black trim, please.  There's room for two!


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Okie Dokie.   *planting huge American flag in dirt*


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

No more sauce for me. Bang no more of that stuff please.


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

*getting out guitar* Anyone know how to play this thing?


*chopping wood for the camp fire*


----------



## thier1754

I do! ....


----------



## thier1754

Silly...I do PLAY THE GUITAR! ... I married at twenty years old, and I had babies soon after, so I was too busy to explore all that stuff, I guess.


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

*getting out inflatable mattresses, lanterns, pillows and sleeping bags* This air smells great!


----------



## thier1754

I brought a butane stove and lantern, some canisters, and a big bag of marinating chicken: balsamic vinegar, lots of garlic, fresh ground pepper, soy sauce, worcestershire sauce, a little brown sugar.  Where do you want me to put this stuff?  I've also cooked up some egg roll filling with baby bok choy, napa cabbage, julienne ham, scallions, oyster sauce, and pepper (pinch of sugar). Who wants to roll 'em?


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Thats a LOT of stuff Thier! Well, can Luvs roll them? I wanna go out on the boat and fish for about 30 minutes.


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

*Sushi on boat* Hey they are bitting! The BUGS are!!! Arrrrghhhhhh!!!!


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Ok..... fishing is over for tonight.    The flys are chasing me!!!!!!! ARRRRRGGGGHHHHH!!!!!!!!!! *sushi runs towards tent slapping and flailing arms*


----------



## thier1754

Here, Sushi! Let me spray you with repellent!  *Thier envelopes Sushi in a cloud of spray.* Oops...Sorry about your plate of food.


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Thanks Thier! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




    Friggin' bugs!    My leftover ribs! Ruined!   Crap. Oh well. Hey Thier.... why are your eyes so glazed over?


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Luvs you out there? *looking into the darkness*


----------



## thier1754

Huh? ljofgiunhewrnk;lkndg;(*&(*^*&%*&^(&)&)_,,...ZZZZZZZZZZzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz......


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Ummmmmm...... *picking Thier up and putting her into her tent and wrapping her into sleeping bag*

Sleep well. *giving Thier kiss on the cheek*


----------



## luvs

-DEADLY SUSHI- said:
			
		

> Thats a LOT of stuff Thier! Well, can Luvs roll them? I wanna go out on the boat and fish for about 30 minutes.


 
i'll roll 'em! thier will help me!


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Rule what?


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

If I smell POT this Memorial Day by the lake will be cancelled! NO DRUGS!!!!!!  


Now lets have some fun! Luvs what do you want to hear on the NEW awsome outdoor sound system?


----------



## luvs

awwwww, sush, i don't do that crap in real life. beer and Absolut and valpolicella are enough for me.

let's hear that music, sush! i can't wait!


----------



## thier1754

snort...smack...zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz...............


----------



## thier1754

Okay...yawn...I've now had my adolescence.  It wasn't much fun...I slept through half the party.  Sorry, Sush.  


Hey, somebody ask me how the new fiddle is!!


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Ummmmm........ (cough) how is the fiddle?  


Im going to put on some Fleetwood Mac if thats cool. Luvs I got you the PINK tent.


----------



## Heat

Hey everyone i drove out to visit yall, i want to join in with the campfire songs lol. I brought marshmellows. And i can sing hehehe Gees this looks like a Smorgesboard, instead of a campout! HAHHAHAHA. Anybody need any help with anything? Sushi What is all them red spots all over your body?


----------



## Brooksy

'Ullo, 'ullo, 'ullo. what's goin' on 'ere then?

Gee, Thier can get a rattle up can't she. Hope the tent is pegged down securely or she'll blow it away.

Just read about TC & his accident, any further news?

One thing about lotsa drinkin' Luv's is that it's an expensive way of turning water into fertilizer. Another is that you'll lose the ability to enjoy down the track.

-->Brooksy cracks another coldie & chews on the last of the jerky<--


----------



## luvs

PINK, sush?!!!! ~hugging sushi profusely~
thank you so much! it's BEAUTIFUL! ~more hugs for sush~


----------



## Brooksy

Hold off the FM Sush, Thier is gunna play the  fiddle or the box. :


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

HEAT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! ((((((((((((((((((((((HUG))))))))))))))))))) good to see ya!   Take a tent. Those red things are mosquitto bites.   Thier can you start playing the guitar after Fleetwood Mac is done? 


*giving Heat a HUGE beer* Lets sit around the camp fire.


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

BROOKSY!!!!!!!! *shaking hands* Good to see ya my friend! Grab a tent and find a place around the lake!  


*giving Brooksy a HUGE beer* WE are listening to Thier at the camp fire.


----------



## thier1754

Sorry, Luvs...I had a one hour adolescence, complete with rebellion and bad behavior. It wasn't much fun. "Had a rattle up??" Pretty funny, Brooksy!!

Well, I have my guitar here, and I'd be happy to play. I don't play that well, tho. Spend my time on fiddle (the new one is fantastic, by the way!). Want to hear some Celtic stuff? Bluegrass? Classical?


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Play the darn guitar!   AaaaaaHEmmmm..... I mean could you please play us the guitar?


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Stevie Nick in the 70's was the HOTTEST women EVER!


----------



## Heat

Hey SUSHI!!! Thanks for the hugs. Hey everyone. Hey Sushi you have a wine cooler ? I dont like beer. Hehe. hey Luv, hey Their, hey Bang Wow that meat smells wonderful!!


----------



## Brooksy

Bluegrass!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Thanks Sush, Glug, glug, glug....


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Holy crap! Your font bugged my eyes out!   LOL! I can accomodate you Heat. * walking into Cafe and grabing cooler* 

Ahhhemmm *walking way out to lake and camp fire* Here ya go!   Its full of ice.


----------



## thier1754

Hey, Heat!  Good to see you! *Ca-jing Ca-jing Ca-jing Ca-jing Ca-jing Ca-jing Ca-jing Ca-jing whang whang whang...blonk  blonk  blonk  blonk  ..C'mon you guys...Dance!!!!


----------



## luvs

hi, heat! what's up?! i missed you!

~dancing to music~
okay. i'm drunk. very. i almost fell down twice. i had almost a case of beer tonite and i'm due at a party at 1:30 tomorrow. time for some sleep. 
just ONE more beer and then off to sleep for me!


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Hey Brooksy this is Blue Grass!!!!  *dancing* Hoooo-AHHHHH!!!!


----------



## thier1754

-DEADLY SUSHI- said:
			
		

> Hey Brooksy this is Blue Grass!!!! *dancing* Hoooo-AHHHHH!!!!


 Hey, Sushi...Where'd you learn to dance like that? Pretty fancy footwork!! Swing Luvs and Heat around and spin 'em out!!


----------



## thier1754

http://www.geocities.com/Nashville/Opry/2130/midi.htm


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Thier you keep playing! Youre fantastic!  *re-filling empty cups* Remember the Alamo!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (burp)


----------



## Heat

lol my font? hahahhahaha  Sowy!  aaaaahhh you didnt need to go all the way back to cafe. Gees Thanks Sushi!!!  Yummmmmmmmmmy It is nice and icy!! Wow thats hits the spot.  Hey If ya gonna play some bluegrass  Their play some Alison krauss . Shes Awesome. Sits down beside Sushi and talks awhile. Man you got ate up. Their starting to bite me too. ouch!! Slaps arm. gotcha.


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Its getting cold out here! *getting closer to camp fire*


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Yeah...... Thier play some Allison Krause w/ Union Station. They are soooooooooooo good!


----------



## thier1754

Here's Alison: http://www.theechoplex.com/mmTHEECHOPLEX/audio/mp3/akus_staylive.mp3


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Brooksy how are things with you? *shiver*


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Thier you ROCK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!   Thanks! Please dont stop. And your "C" is a bit off.


----------



## thier1754

Oops...Thanks, Sushi.


----------



## Heat

Awesome!! Your great Their. Singing  with Allison. Oh yeah just a chillin. Movin' up to campfire too. Should have worn a sweater .  This is great you guys! i need this.    Gonna roast a marshmelloe. wheres some sticks lol gets up going to look for some sticks. lol


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

*giving Thier carrot and blueberry juice* I come prepared!   You should feel better in about 15 minutes. Keep playing!!! *nudge*


----------



## thier1754

Yummy!  Thanks...I'm good for another set.  Doesn't anybody else sing or play?? Let's jam!


----------



## thier1754

http://www.theechoplex.com/mmTHEECHOPLEX/audio/mp3/akus_youknowiloveyoulive.mp3


----------



## Heat

I just Sing , would love to learn to play. Hey Sushi did you put more wine coolers in the cooler? lol Heres some good sticks for marshmellows. lol I love mine Burnt to a crisp!! Burrrrrr getting colder!! Can i fix anyone some marshmellows?


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

There are about 20 wine coolers left for the ladies.  


*yaaaaawn* Its been a long day setting this up*
Thier you are doing GREAT!   Can you play a bit of country music? *tapping feet*


----------



## Heat

Thanks Sushi,  opens next one. Yeah, i love Country, Toby Keith, Kenny Chesney, Hahahhah I dig Rascal Flatts! Their  you are so good!!  Watching Luv dance hahaha shes funny when shes drunk!! Hey can i have some of them brownies. They look sooooooo good.


----------



## thier1754

Heat said:
			
		

> I just Sing , would love to learn to play. Hey Sushi did you put more wine coolers in the cooler? lol Heres some good sticks for marshmellows. lol I love mine Burnt to a crisp!! Burrrrrr getting colder!! Can i fix anyone some marshmellows?


 
I'd love one!! Thanks.


----------



## thier1754

*Playing "I Will Always Love You", the Dolly Parton version (it's only fair...).*


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

*heading towards tent* Im sooooooooooooo tired. Have to sleep. *going into tent and zipping it up. *going into sleeping bag*


----------



## Heat

Toasts a marshmellow for Their. Kewl song Their. Im a singing away with Dolly!


----------



## thier1754

Oh, brother, Heat.  You'd better head for bed, too, right now.  And no uncontrollable giggling, hear??


----------



## thier1754

-DEADLY SUSHI- said:
			
		

> *heading towards tent* Im sooooooooooooo tired. Have to sleep. *going into tent and zipping it up. *going into sleeping bag*


 'Night, Sushi.  Thanks for the great party!  And for being patient with my brief midlife adolescence.


----------



## thier1754

-DEADLY SUSHI- said:
			
		

> *heading towards tent* Im sooooooooooooo tired. Have to sleep. *going into tent and zipping it up. *going into sleeping bag*


 Thanks for the great party, Sushi! And for putting up with my brief midlife adolescence...


----------



## luvs

i'm putting on some david allen coe. now THAT'S good music.

'it was all.... i could do... to keep from 'cryin...'


----------



## thier1754

Thanks, Luvs.  We'll enjoy them.  You are a sweetie!!


----------



## Heat

Hey guys im buzzed on two wine coolers AWESOME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Night Sushi Sleep well! Thanks for the great time Sushi. HAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHH


----------



## thier1754

*Thier scoops up Heat and tucks her into a sleeping bag, zips up the tent and sits alone by the fire, enjoying the quiet. *


----------



## Heat

Hey yall as  speach is slurring. Going to bed Giggles her way to tent and falls in. Gosh sorry Sushi didnt know this was your tent. (giggles and (konks out)


----------



## luvs

okay, CANNOT miss my friend's party tomorrow, so i'm gonna try to lay down.
maybe.


----------



## thier1754

Night all.


----------



## luvs

good night, thier. sleep tight! don't let the bed bugs bite!  i'm gonna lay down now, too. goodnight, guys! see you all tomorrow or the next day!


----------



## luvs

good morning, all! rise and shine! 
~stretching and yawning~
what shall i make, what SHALL i make.... hmmm....
a smoothie sounds good.
~throwing cream, ice, mango cubes, strawberries, apricots, blueberries and nectarines into blender.~


----------



## jkath

Well, my son's floor is done. The hardwood is much prettier than the old carpet.
My back is killing me,though.  Coffee will make it all better. Is there any around?

(PS - my fingers don't type well in the morning, luvs, so I'll be sending a pm your way later)


----------



## luvs

i brought some of my Mom's potato salad. it's in the fridge on the top shelf. help yourselves!
all right, i'll see you guys this evening. this old gal is gonna try to get some more rest and then i have my party to go to this afternoon.


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

(ZIP!!!) *coming out of tent* Well that was a fun night!   Looks like I better clean up. *getting golf cart with garbage can on back*


----------



## thier1754

I'll help you clean up, Sushi.  I've got my spiked stick for all the papers everybody left on the ground.  Cooks aren't tidy, are they?


----------



## thier1754

Funny remark...My dh is at the office printing out some music for me.  Some of it is in Spanish or German, and he asked me if I could still play it.    I told him I can play in any language! Just though that was a funny question...

Do you have Monday off, Sush?


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Yep off Monday. 

Im sitting here wondering what to do. I dont have any money to spend. All of my friends are on vacations or with their families and dont want a 3rd wheel. I could walk around in the park for 20 minutes. Gee what fun that would be.  
I could work out..... yea 
Have any suggestions?


----------



## thier1754

You can talk to ME!  I'm just writing cues in music...boring.  I'm leaving in about an hour, but 'til then we can chat.  After that...Go be where people are.  Don't sit by yourself.  And don't assume nobody wants a third wheel.  We invite my single brother all the time and he's got that great attitude that everybody wants to have around.  Hugggggs to you, Sush.


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Rats I missed ya Thier. *making hot dogs* I had to update a few of my programs.


----------



## luvs

hi, sush. what's up? anyone else here?
just got home from my picnic/party a little while ago. it was a good time. there was a baseball game, a water balloon fight, horseshoes, football, and a pinata for the kids. there was badmition equipment, but only a few people played. lots of yummy food, and plenty of people. it was sunny but a little chilly out, less so inside the pavillion.


----------



## luvs

i'm gonna make a stromboli. ricotta, spicy ham, salami and mozzarella with tomato sauce. maybe provolone, instead. anyone want one?


----------



## middie

ooooooooooooh yeah luvs i do that sounds terrific !!!!


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Luvs it sounds like it was a fun time! And yes I'll have a stromboli!!! *getting napkins*


----------



## luvs

here you go, guys. 2 strombolis! careful, they're steaming hot! i put some warm marinara sauce in some little cups so we have something to dip in.


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

HOOOOOOT!!!!!!!!!!!!!! *knee-jerk reaction..... squeezing stromboli after burning mouth* (SPLAT!)


----------



## luvs

CAREFUL, sush! i SAID they were hot! are you okay? here, have some cold water. and here's a new stromboli since the filling from your is all over your lap now. let it cool a little this time!


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

You know..... it would be great if they invented the opposite of a microwave. Pop something in and set it for a minute or two, take it out and its an ice cube.  


Thanks Luvs! I'll go upstairs and change my pants while the stromboli cools.


----------



## middie

oh yummmmmm luvs these are sooooo good !! 
it sure hits the spot !!!


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

*yawn* 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  Im pooped. *getting cup of cranberry tea* I think Im going to go and read a book in the bedroom. See you folks tomorrow! *getting in elevator*


----------



## luvs

thanks, middie! 'g night sush! 
the cafe needs cleaned up for tomorrow. i'll get started on it.


----------



## luvs

okay, where's that Absolut at? i want the strong stuff. the 100-proof. not that wimpy 80-proof nonsense..
~pouring shot and downing it. pouring another. then another.~
i'm PISSED.
i made beef jerky the other day and just went to get a piece. it filled a gallon-size freezer bag half-full. so imagine my surprise when i found 3, count, THREE scrawny little pieces left and that's it. not even nice pieces. i'm talking little pathetic pieces, here. turns out my gluttonous brother ate the WHOLE bag in ONE night. it cost me $12 to make that jerky.

needless to say, i FLIPPED. i mean, i went ballistic on him. it was not a pretty scene. i have PMS and i'm NOT afraid to use it.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




not only that, but i just found out that while i was in the hospital after my cardiac arrest/siezures, he picked the lock on my lockbox with a butterknife and stole $300. instead of him being concerned that his little sister could've died, he was busy being a conniving, thieving little ******* and stealing the money i work so hard to save. i save my money so that i can have nice things, and he just TOOK it. i have half a mind to file a police report.


----------



## middie

wow luvs. i'm sorry your brother is such a butt-head. that really sucks.


----------



## luvs

thanks, middie.

it DOES suck. oh, my word. you should have SEEN the fight that entailed tonite. it would have made for great entertainment. i'm fairly certain you could hear me bellowing at him clear up the street. i mean, i was ENRAGED, especially over the money. i was was shouting profanities so rapidly that i ran out of breath a few times. i'm pretty sure i spewed split pea soup and i'm almost certain my head started spinning like the girl in 'the exorcist.' he looked truly scared.

big bro learned a life lesson tonite: he*l hath no fury like that of a woman scorned.


----------



## luvs

~blowing airhorn and brandishing megaphone~
all right, gang! time to get up and at 'em! rise and shine! and Happy Memorial Day!
up, i say! it's already twenty after seven! you're sleeping the day away!
~blowing airhorn again~
i'll make you guys some bacon and scrambled eggs and french toast with hot strawberry-blueberry topping and handmade fresh whipped cream.
now hit the showers and i expect to see you all by 8am for breakfast.


----------



## thier1754

It's 8:01 here and I'm still in my jammies...Am I too late?? Don't get mad at *me* Luvs!


----------



## jkath

I'm still in my bathrobe and it's 8:25! I'll be back on working on Ty's room in a bit, but not till the coffee sets in.

May I have some of that breakfast? It really sounds yummy.


----------



## middie

but luvs... i had to be at work at 6 !!!!!  i missed out on breakie ???? 
NO FAIR !!!!!!!


----------



## jkath

here, share my breakfast. It's really good, and she gave me a platter-full.

Let's turn up the tunes....how about Pantera?


----------



## Alix

Coffee please...*gasp gasp* our coffee maker DIED this morning!


----------



## jkath

oh no!!!

That is the worst thing, hands down.

Here is your large coffee extra caffeinated, and a pretty blue plaid thermos full for later.


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

> Coffee please...*gasp gasp* our coffee maker DIED this morning!




  Uhhhhh OH. What do we DO?!   Tea anyone?!

WAIT! We still have the stuff from the coffee bar! And the equipment from the coffee bar is actually better!

I'll order another coffee maker tomorrow.


----------



## jkath

I'm needing a turkey sandwich, so I think I'll make a few before I go back and finish my son's room. Does anyone want one?


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Only if its dark meat Jkath.


----------



## Alix

*wiping mouth, handing back pretty blue thermos* Thanks jkath, you saved my bacon. Refill? And I will take a turkey sandwich. I love turkey.


----------



## jkath

Dark meat turkey, carved up this morning.
How about on french rolls with lettuce, tomatoes, munster and cukes?
Or would you rather have a turkey and mayo on cranberry bread?


----------



## Alix

Wooo! French roll, muenster and cukes here! I'll take white meat though if you have it. And a little extra mayo on mine please.


----------



## jkath

<<slicing the turkey breast>>
Here ya go, Alix.

YUM! I love turkey!!!


----------



## Alix

Gobble gobble. Literally!


----------



## jkath

hee hee hee hee

I think it's time to wake up the little ones. (still sleeping at 9:38)


----------



## Alix

Oh let them sleep you big mean mommy you.


----------



## thier1754

Sandwich here, too, please! Option A, like Alix.


----------



## jkath

Here's your sandwich, Thier. I even put little olives on tootpicks for the top.

Okay, I'll let 'em sleep another few minutes...but I've got to get back to finishing up son #1's room!


----------



## thier1754

Wow...Nice presentation, jkath! Munch munch...Got an icy Coke to go along with it? Please??


----------



## Alix

How about a Coke with lime? I am quite enjoying them.


----------



## jkath

Those are so tasty! I like 'em!
Of course, anything with lime is yummy.....

Who wants to make key lime pie?


----------



## thier1754

Hmmm...Okay, I'll give it a go!


----------



## Alix

I'm dashing out for a shower. Catch you all later!


----------



## jkath

Thanks Thier!
I'm going too...my boys are still sleeping!


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Key lime is my favorite pie!   Im not much of a baker, but I'll give it a try.  


Jkath I'll have my sandwich with cilantro AGED cheddar cheese, mayo with lime and tomatos.


----------



## pdswife

Hi everyone! 
I couldn't sleep last night so I made some Chocolate raspberry macaroon bars and some nut lace cookies.
I'll just leave them on the counter and you can grab one as you're heading out.


----------



## thier1754

Thanks, pds!  Yummy yummy.


----------



## pdswife

Glad ya liked them thier.   Have as many as you'd like.


----------



## thier1754

Oooo...Dangerous words! I'm a sweet lover. Well...I'll just have ONE more...


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Rats! PDS Im allergic.   They smell realllllllllllllly good though! Thanks for making them!  


Hey, did everyone get their US flag for Memorial Day? Im going into the wine cellar and get a few bottles of wine. We can toast the people that died for us.


----------



## thier1754

Excellent idea, Sushi.


----------



## jkath

A toast to those who have lost their lives defending our freedom and to those who are bravely defending right now..


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

I'll toast to that!!! *raising glass* *thinking about the sacrifice*  (GULP!!!)


Hey we are only playing music from 1941 till 1945 today. Jkath shall we dance?!


----------



## thier1754

Those of us with sons and daughters feel deeply for the safety of those young men and women overseas and want their sacrifice to be honored and appreciated. When I imagine having a son over there (my middle son, Andy, was called twice to Bosnia but didn't end up going at the last minute -- at that time, we had no idea how many boys we would lose in that war because things were very chaotic), it tears at my mom's heart.  Our prayers are with all soldiers in combat and we pray for the families of young warriors who didn't come home...


----------



## jkath

Let me get on my dancin' shoes....

Okay, let's give it a whirl!


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Thanks Thier! Cheers! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








Ok Jkath lets do it! *looking at my gym shoes*


----------



## jkath

I want more than anything to learn how to swing dance!


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

I'll order a swing tomorrow Jkath!


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

*turning up Louis Prima*


----------



## jkath

hee hee hee - not a swing...oh! I love to swing on swings too. Okay, order me a swing on a swingset, a porch swing for the cafe (so I can read outside) and a professional swing dance teacher.


----------



## jkath

Now that I know who Louis Prima is....turn it up!


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

It will be placed under your avacado tree sweetie.  


*sushi cuttin' the rug*


----------



## jkath

Under my tree! Perfect!

Let me know when it arrives - my dog Katie would like to come and try it out with me. She likes to sit on bench swings with me, and no doubt would eat all the avocados that fall too.

Whoa! Sush! Great moves! ummmm...did ya mean to do that one? Sush? Can you get up?


----------



## jkath

-DEADLY SUSHI- said:
			
		

> cuttin' the rug


 
That's what a toupee-hairdresser does.


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Arrrghhhh.... by back. I need a breather and I'll be back up. Why dont you dance with Thier?


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

> That's what a toupee-hairdresser does.


   Save it for the Funny Fish!


----------



## jkath

I think Thier left. Probably playing her new violin!

I need to get back to the laundry and finishing up my son's room now. 

Here's some ibuprofen for your back, and some limeade with a maraschino cherry on top.


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Thanks sweetie. Im going in the massage chair.


----------



## jkath

<<draping Grandma's afghan over the already sleeping Sushi>>


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

*feeling Sushis manliness draining away.....*


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

*getting up and going into lounge* Im gonna dance no matter what. *Turning on Toby Keiths "American Soilder"*


----------



## thier1754

Joe could teach you swing, but he's not dancing any more...or again?   I'm hoping he'll get into tango just for fun.  He was a good tango dancer...


----------



## thier1754

Okay, Sushi and jkath...This one's for you!! Let's see some action on that dance floor! http://hometown.aol.com/cle1019/


----------



## Heat

Walking into lounge with some pretzels and mixed nuts. And sitting down watching Sushi dance. lol Whats that called Sushi?


----------



## jkath

<<Popping out from behind the counter>>
Hey, I'm making coke floats. Are you thirsty?


----------



## thier1754

Yes!! *Coca Cola* is my ... er favorite thing! (Can I say "vice"???)


----------



## jkath

thier! eed-ray or-yay ivate-pray essage-may!


----------



## thier1754

jkath said:
			
		

> thier! eed-ray or-yay ivate-pray essage-may!


 
Ank-thay ou-yay, kath-jay! I was in blissful ignorance that this was an issue.  It would have been nice if someone had told me earlier before my adventures with the parsley and the brownies!  I'm such a goodie-two-shoes that I just get a kick out of blowing my image, but I didn't mean to be a bad influence. *Thier bursts into tears.*


----------



## jkath

Hey! There's a delivery guy at the door with a big round package!

Let's go see what it is!!!


----------



## Heat

THEIR IVE NEVER HAD PARSLEY EFFECT ME THE WAY IT DID. POOR SUSHI, I ALMOST FELL ON HIM IN TENT. GOOD THING YOU DRUG ME OUT OF THERE.


----------



## jkath

<<opening up package>>

Does anyone have any scissors? I can't get this tape off!


----------



## thier1754

Scissors for ya, jkath.


----------



## luvs

good evening, gang! 
~toasting to the brave men who fought for us.~
hope you all enjoyed breakfast this morning. 
i brought a big antipasto platter. proscuitto, beef bresoala with olive oil and fresh lemon juice on it, hot sosapretta, rosemary ham, calabrese olives, roasted garlic-stuffed olives, gorgonzola-stuffed colossal green olives, parmesanio reggiano, buffalo mozzarella, sharp provolone, provolone and proscuitto-stuffed cherry peppers, grape tomatoes and fresh mozzarella cured in olive oil with fresh basil, and sardines. i left a platter of assorted artisan breads and dipping oil out, too.
there's also some oysters on the half and a platter of mini bagels with lox and cream cheese.
enjoy!
see you guys later!


----------



## thier1754

Thanks, Luvs!


----------



## middie

jkath said:
			
		

> here, share my breakfast. It's really good, and she gave me a platter-full.
> 
> Let's turn up the tunes....how about Pantera?


 
aww jkath thank you for sharing you're so sweet... did you say... PANTERA ??????   . Yeah okay either 'This Love' or "Cemetary Gates" is a pretty good one too.


----------



## luvs

can somebody make me some beef carpaccio? the way they make it at Ruth's Chris? i have a cut on my palm and can't pound it out by myself. there's some beef tenderloin in the cooler.


----------



## jkath

Sorry it took so long, Luvs, I drove out to Ruth's Chris and got it for you, to go.
<<Opening box>> Wow - that smells good!

Anyway, I finally got the big round box open...
any guesses to what Sushi ordered this time?


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

*whipping up beef carpaccio*  luvs here ya go! ((((((hug)))))))   HEAT, jKATH AND Middie, Thanks for helping out! You ALL deserve a spa day at the Barber Shop on ME!    hey where is Crewsk?   Anyhew, take time out and RELAX! Oh..... Luvs too!!  Guys please enjoy two days of massage and relaxation!  
Now I have to go across the street to the Funny Fish! Sienfeld I hear is going to show!


----------



## luvs

why, thank you, jkath! that was nice of you! want half? here, try the toasts that came with it, too. it's delicious!
oh, no... what did our sush order NOW?
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





i hope nobody minds, but i brought my cats with me. 
~opening carriers~
meet:
ozzy, our snob-cat. but very sweet and loveable. the king of the castle. he knows it, too. i love that cat. 
elmo, our love-bug. very affectionate. he can't meow, so he squeaks instead. he loves belly rubs.
bean, my cat. he's gentle as they come and like to 'bonk', or smack your forehead with his. he loves people and chin scratchins and milk.
esther, our copycat. if the other cats do something, so does she. if they're hungry, so is she. if they get on top of the fridge, so does es. if they lay a certain way, you'll find es a few feet away in the exact same position.
ellie, our arthritic old lady with the pretty pink coller studded with with faux diamonds. she's cranky and very, very stubborn, and very sweet and affectionate. (just a few minutes ago, i was on the toilet and had to get up, and she jumped on my lap 8 times in a row. i'd put her down, she'd jump up as fast as she could and purr in my face. )
'fe, our minature cat. one of my home care nurses thought she was a kitten, but she's 4. she's SO CUTE but don't go anywhere near her tail or you'll need stitches, lol! i have a pic of her posted in the gallery. she likes pettins.
po, our demon cat. if he can break it, it WILL be broken. if he can get into something, you'll find him in it. if he can agitate an older cat, guarunteed he will. but he's sweet as pie and very loveable. poor little guy, lol. the girls HATE him. they screech out these hideous screams even if he's just strolling on by or sleeping in the same room.

poor bean looks a little greasy today. my Mom was taking potato salad out of the fridge and the lid came off. the container turned upsidedown and my boy was covered in potato cubes and mayo. we laughed so hard but it was sad. OOPS!


----------



## luvs

TWO servings of beef carrpaccio! thanks, sush! it's delectible.


----------



## kitchenelf

luvs_food said:
			
		

> ellie, our arthritic old lady with the pretty pink coller studded with with faux diamonds. she's cranky and very, very stubborn, and very sweet and affectionate.



ROFLMAO - the first time I read it as elfie - and thought - Hey, the descriptions fits!!!!


----------



## jkath

hello kitties!


----------



## thier1754

Seven cats??? Wow!


----------



## luvs

kitchenelf said:
			
		

> ROFLMAO - the first time I read it as elfie - and thought - Hey, the descriptions fits!!!!


 
lol, nope, she's an ellie. elf, you don't REALLY wear a collar, do you?


----------



## luvs

they said hello, jkath. thier, yep, we've got seven. a word to the wise: don't go to petsmart and look at the old kitties with no homes. you'll end up with 7 cats.

you should see our vet bills!
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




we had oz and elmo there on friday and bean is going on thursday.
~turning pockets inside out and fining only pennies.~


----------



## luvs

here's 'fe!
(AND the sheets that got ruined when jkath bleached my hair in my sleep, if you look closely.)


----------



## thier1754

Animals are great companions...Our pets might make friends with your kitties...But I doubt it.  They're pretty territorial.  Beavis and Max have this place staked out, and they don't welcome visitors of the animal sort.


----------



## middie

awwwwww sush you shouldn't have *sniff sniff*.
i'm touched thank you so much !!


----------



## luvs

yeah, thanks, sush!
welp, tomorrow's the big day. gotta go get my new feeding tube put in. i may or may not be around tomorrow; i'm not really sure yet.
okay, i'm off to fill the tub with lots of hot water and Baby Magic to make myself a nice bubble bath.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



see you guys later.


----------



## thier1754

Good night, Luvs. We'll think of you tomorrow for sure.


----------



## jkath

'night luvs

Anyone want a piece of cheesecake? I've got one right heeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeere.
It's a toasted coconut cheesecake with caramel sauce.


----------



## jkath

Okie dokie, then....I'll wrap up the rest and store it in the fridge for tomorrow.

<<locking door, putting out "closed for a bit" sign>>
<<flipping off lights, turning off music>>

g'nite!


----------



## luvs

wait! WAIIIITTTTTTTTT!!!!!!! 
i want a piece of cheesecake, jkath! i'm done with my bubble bath now!
~digging through fridge.~
ah, there it is.
yum! that is GOOD!


----------



## luvs

i'm sooooo hungry! i'm on NPO (no food or fluids by mouth). i'm not even allowed to run my feeds when i'm on that. they ALWAYS put me on that, especially when i'm in the hospital. if you even MENTION stomach pain, and no procedures are even scheduled, NPO it is! i usually just have my visitors smuggle me in some ginger ale. unless i'm having an endoscopy, seeing as to how if you eat or drink anything so many hours before one of those, you can aspirate and choke while they're performing it. they're talking about putting me on a long-term narcotic for my stomach issues so my hospital visits may cease, at least, woooooo-hoooooooooo! i HATE it there... but then i have to stop drinking, period, if i'm taking a narcotic.
i'm not sure if they're gonna put me under anesthesia or not. they did the last two times.
i dread this. i have the worst butterflies in my stomach.
okay, i'm done whining now.


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

*Attention Cafe Staff!!!!!*


*Due to complaints that I have gotten concerning excesive postings of drug and alcohol abuse I have to put my foot down!*

*Drug usage can NO LONGER be discussed. PERIOD!*
*Also, posts that contain hints of using alcohol in excess, or just abusing alcohol can no longer be discussed! PERIOD.*

*Sorry, but there were just to many complaints, and I need to keep the Cafe open. *

*Thank you. *


----------



## luvs

yeah, yeah, i guess that was aimed at me. i'll just drink my beer quietly from now on.
boy, talk about getting someone down on a bad enough day! i just try to be honest! but i guess evasiveness and lying are the key to life.


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

I've done it myself Luvs. You know that. Its not directed at just you ya know. And I DONT want you to lie either ya goof ball. If youre drinking you dont have to tell us how much or how often silly. Heck... you could say youre going to have a few margaritas.  

But something like "Im going to get wasted" or "ive been drinking all day" dosent sound to good. Personally I could give a crap but, some people do. And then there are the youngin's that might think its cool to drink 24/7 or/and to get wasted.

Remember its fine to say youre going to our bar and then act funny/goofy. BUT not fine to say something like "Im going to get wasted" or "ive been drinking all day".

Its no big deal.


----------



## Alix

OOOOK! Time for a topic change. 

Who's here this morning and hungry? I am ready and willing to whip up your favourites.


----------



## luvs

alright, alix. topic change. i'm sorry if i was too open about my drinking. it won't happen again. too bad. i was just being straight with you guys.
on another note, my PEG tube appointment is at 3pm. i'm counting the minutes. PLEASE-PLEASE-PLEASE don't let them put me under! i HATE anesthesia.


----------



## thier1754

You're in my prayers, Luvs, and I will send them up all morning.


----------



## crewsk

Update on TC!! The last time I saw him, he was doing pretty good. He left for camp Monday afternoon & will be back Thursday. His hand is black, blue & purple but the swelling has gone done a good bit. He is still in pain but not all tha time. He goes to the doctor Friday morning to have it checked & they will decide then whether or not it needs a cast.


----------



## luvs

thier1754 said:
			
		

> You're in my prayers, Luvs, and I will send them up all morning.


thank you, thier, but we just didn't make it today. my Mom was mandated to some meetings at work and wasn't allowed to leave to take me.
i have an appointment thursday, now, cause she has meetings all day tomorrow, too, and couldn't take me then.
i am really, really upset. now i have to go without eating or drinking anything for another full 2 days.


----------



## middie

hi guys. sorry about the tube thing luvs. sucks not being able to eat. hate to ask you this but is there any of that cheesecake left ? anyway after you get your new tube i reallyy hope it cuts your er visits down. hang in there kiddo.


----------



## luvs

i had to miss my appointment, mid. my Mom was mandated for some meetings and couldn't take me. tomorrow, too, so my new appointment is thursday.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




i just want this nonsense all to be over with. i'm so tired of this tube.


----------



## Alix

Sorry I ditched you guys, my computer crashed. Next major purchase is going to be a new one. Man I am sick of this thing dying on me!

I just wanted to let you know that I will be away a bit the next few days, work and ball tournaments. Work tonight and maybe tomorrow night and ball all weekend. So I will be here Thursday and part of Friday I think.


----------



## middie

luvs i want it to be all over for you too. you have been through so much...  you deserve a well needed break.


----------



## jkath

<<coming out of kitchen>>

Who wants Baked Alaska?


----------



## middie

sounds great jkath i'll have some please.


----------



## jkath

Here ya go, with extra chocolate sauce next to it.

Any other takers? I have to go soon, and this won't keep, so I need y'all to eat it up!


----------



## middie

thanks jkath. i can't eat it all by myself but i can freeze it for whoever wants some when they come in.


----------



## jkath

<<dashing back in, grabbing a slice, dashing out>>
now you don't have to worry about saving so much!


----------



## thier1754

luvs_food said:
			
		

> thank you, thier, but we just didn't make it today. my Mom was mandated to some meetings at work and wasn't allowed to leave to take me.
> i have an appointment thursday, now, cause she has meetings all day tomorrow, too, and couldn't take me then.
> i am really, really upset. now i have to go without eating or drinking anything for another full 2 days.


 
Luvs, you should be able to start the fast again later before your appt., shouldn't you?


----------



## Maidrite

You will be in my prayers Luvs I am sorry you have to do that ! 
      Jkath if you have some sugar free, Barbara and I will have some.   
      Oh I just love my new hair I kinda look like a rock star  
      Jkath did you order the new mud ? oh by the way I need a number 12 to go and a sugar free No Fear power me up drink !  
      Thank You Got to run Busy Busy Busy !!!!!


----------



## Barbara L

Maidrite said:
			
		

> Jkath if you have some sugar free, Barbara and I will have some.


Are you NUTS??!!!  When I'm at the virtual cafe it is real sugar all the way!!!!!!

 Barbara


----------



## thier1754

My sentiments exactly!


----------



## jkath

Maidrite said:
			
		

> Oh I just love my new hair I kinda look like a rock star


Why, yes, you do! Although I think the big purple hat with the feather and sunglasses is a bit much. 



			
				Maidrite said:
			
		

> Jkath did you order the new mud ?


 
Yes! All the way from Detroit........er, uh, London!



			
				Maidrite said:
			
		

> oh by the way I need a number 12 to go


 
Okay, 1 ostrich burger, with dijon and endive and swiss on a toasted kaiser roll. Would you like your side dish to be cheese doodles or fritos?


----------



## jkath

I thought I heard Sushi walk in, but I guess not....
he never told me what was in that big round package that came in....

oh well...


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Darnit.... I got into a fender bender today.   Its not bad but its the last thing I needed. My front bumper on the drivers side has most of the paint off of it plus scratch marks. The other persons car wasnt affected at all. So we didnt call the police and that was that. It was my fault. I was working and I was trying to find this school. I had to set up a alert system. Well I couldnt find it. When I went to turn I looked up to see what the cross street was. WHen I looked back down I was on a collision course. I turned the wheel and hit the brakes. My front bumper hit his just BARELY!!  


It get WORSE! My manager asked me where I was. Well I had a panic attack later. I didnt tell my manager about the accident or the panic attack. I was out of the office the whole day but my manager is keeping tabs on me. 
SOOOOOOO..... he said that Im close to getting canned. He was angry that I didnt tell him I got into an accident or panic attack.

BAD, BAD day!


----------



## middie

awww poor sush i'm sorry you had a bad day. anything i can get for you ?


----------



## thier1754

Oh, phooey...don't you hate days like that?  Luckily, you're surrounded by an adoring mob of female cooks, ready to feed you and console you.  Here's a big bowl of chilled fruit, a grilled focacia sandwich with honey ham and muenster cheese, and some nice salty cashews.  What would you like to drink?


----------



## middie

hey can i get one of those sandwiches too ???


----------



## thier1754

You bet!  I'll make a whole plate and set out a buffet.  But Sush gets the first, most special plate.


----------



## middie

i understand their. i have no problem witht that at all.


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

I want a new life.   I owe $400 for my electrical bill. I was on a deffered payment program. Well I was 6 days late. They took me off and now they expect the WHOLE thing. I have $700 worth of medical bills. I owe the state of Illinois $242 for providing me too much unemployment. I owe the US Government $611. I owe credit card companies $5,100.00
I owe my bankruptcy lawyer $800 from 3 years ago. My rent is $800 a month. My car is $212 a month. Phone & broadband is $60 a month. Cable is $10 a month.

I dont think Im going to make it. Im so afraid. I dont know what to do. And no one can help me really.


----------



## thier1754

I know you do...You're always taking care of other people.  Here's a great big pink candy heart for you, Middie.  You're always waiting on somebody -- we love you!!


----------



## middie

oh sush if only i had the money to give to you i'd do it in a heartbeat.


----------



## BlueCat

It's tough when you suddenly realize that you have all those bad things happening at once, DS. It might help to divide and conquer. You're overwhelmed because you added them all together and it scared you. Try to take one or two of the bills and/or bad situations and take care of that one or two. Then move on to the next. I think that might make them a little less frightening.

BC


----------



## middie

i love you guys too their


----------



## thier1754

Sushi, do you have family anywhere near? Have you thought about a debt consolidation/counseling service, maybe through your church? We had a family member who did that and it has worked out well for them. What denomination are you?


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Bluecat I have thought of that. I have been thinking about the right tactic. Right now folks, my bank account is close to zero. I dont have enough cushion. And I dont have healthcare yet either. What happens if I get injured? My credit has tanked too. I keep trying to put all of this out of my mind, but today everything hit at once. The accident THEN I had to pay to renew my license plate sticker. That was $95.00

It just never ends.

Im a non-denominational Christian. Debt consolidation might work but I hear that destroys your credit worse than bankruptcy. Is that true? Yes, I have family. They have given me about $2000 in the last few years. I cant ask for more. They live about an hour away from me. I cant move in with them. My job would be VERY far away.  


I cant see a way out of this.


----------



## kitchenelf

Sush - you get on the phone and talk to these people.  Be honest with them - see what the least is they will take.  

$95.00 for a sticker????  Ours is $22.00 - wow, that's a lot!

Call these people - you'd be surprised at what some will take as long as you are honest with them.

Any chance of getting some kind of job to make some money - any amount of money will help right now.


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

I called my electric company tonight. I said I can pay $100 a month. They refused. They want it all. I CANT! I just dont have it. I was only 6 days late to pay and they cancelled my deferment plan. I asked to speak to a manager. They gave me a RECORDING and for me to leave a message.


----------



## middie

sush as long as you pay them as little as 1 dollar they can't shut you off. at least that's how it is here. even just a dollar... you're making an attempt to pay it.


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

really??? I wonder if thats true in Illinois!!!  


Im sorry folks. The Cafe is a place to get away from it all. I brought everyone down. BUT it feels so good to be carred about. I actually feel...... wait....... whats that feeling? LOVED! Yes..... I actually feel loved. And that settles my heart.    Heck, I wish we all could live close and visit.


----------



## middie

sush i wish that too. and you are loved. probably more than you realize. don't worry about bringing us down. we're all friends and we need our friends from time to time no matter how bad things can get.  sush i don't know how it is in illinois but try and call around and find out. ask co-workers or friends and see if it's true up there.


----------



## thier1754

-DEADLY SUSHI- said:
			
		

> really??? I wonder if thats true in Illinois!!!
> 
> 
> Im sorry folks. The Cafe is a place to get away from it all. I brought everyone down. BUT it feels so good to be carred about. I actually feel...... wait....... whats that feeling? LOVED! Yes..... I actually feel loved. And that settles my heart.   Heck, I wish we all could live close and visit.


 Me, too.  It would be fun! 

I think you need to take that advice and make lots of phone calls and be persistant, Sushi.  (I've heard you on the phone, and you have a great way of speaking and dealing with people.) It's kinda like us in retail here at the Whale.  If you can't pay -- and sometimes we all run short -- don't be invisible. Find somebody who can be your contact person and let them know what your difficulties are, how you're doing, what actions you're taking to move along, and demonstrate your good faith in attempting to pay.  We're all rooting for you!!! 

Now eat your snack I made you and put your feet up for a while. Here's a warm spaniel puppy who just wandered in...I'm setting him in your lap.  Wow! He's licking your face! He's taken to you already. He'll fall asleep on your lap and keep you warm...


----------



## middie

awwww thier. how sweet. i think sush is allergic though, so can i keep him ?


----------



## thier1754

middie said:
			
		

> awwww thier. how sweet. i think sush is allergic though, so can i keep him ?


 That's up to Sushi...Cats *and* dogs allergy??


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

NOOOOO! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Im allergic (AHHHHHH CHOOOO!) to dogs! Not cats. (ahhhhhhh-CHOOOOO!!!!!)

*running for a Benadryl* (gulp)

Thanks for the snack Their!


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

I better get to bed. I have a "talk" with the boss in the morning.  


Thanks again for everything! I love you guys!!! And I mean it!


----------



## middie

sush try and get some sleep. will be praying for you. we love you too, and yes we mean it also!!


----------



## thier1754

Good night, Sushi.  Sweet dreams to you *and* your puppy (virtual dogs don't cause allergies, so cuddle with him all you want!).


----------



## thier1754

Middie, here's a little girl for you to snuggle...


----------



## luvs

middie, maidrite, thanks.

thier, i am allowed to eat until 12 hours before the procedure. i called and asked. thank goodness. i just got some yummy-looking food, and i can't wait to eat it! 

and poor sush!!!!!!!!! ((((((((((hugs and more hugs)))))))))) i'm so sorry about your crash! ANY accident is scary, nomatter how minor!
i hope all goes well with the boss. 
i'm so sorry you're in so much debt.
have you thought about applying for another credit card to pay off your debts and deferring the payments on that, even if the interest is like 14% or 19%?
i think you'll be okay in the end, sush; things just build up and make it seem even worse than it is sometimes.


----------



## luvs

thier, those sammiches were yummy! i had two!


----------



## thier1754

Glad things are going better for you, Luvs! Help yourself to the sammiches in the middle of the night if you get hungry.  Glad you don't have to stuff them through that little tube!!  


Sushi's having a tough time for sure.  We'll all be praying for him and hangin' on to him from a distance. You, too!


----------



## luvs

thier1754 said:
			
		

> Glad things are going better for you, Luvs! Help yourself to the sammiches in the middle of the night if you get hungry. Glad you don't have to stuff them through that little tube!!


 
maybe i'll have one more. i'm starving! 
lol, i could just see trying to stuff a sammich through my tube. i'd have to throw it in the blender for about a week, first.


----------



## thier1754

How about spaghetti...One noodle at a time??


----------



## luvs

i'd have to put a vacuum extension down my throat to suck the spaghettis in, lol!


----------



## jkath

Aw, man! I missed Sushi, and he needs a hug.
Well, I guess you get it luvs!
((((hey sis))))

wanna share a strawberry milkshake?


----------



## luvs

hugs to my new big sister (((((((hugs)))))))
yum, this milkshake is GOOD!


----------



## jkath

extra sequoia strawberries and a little almond extract in the whipped cream.

I'm still hungry though....I'm thinking frosted flakes and pretzels.....


----------



## pdswife

Here's another hug Sushi.  
Hope things look better in the morning.


----------



## jkath

I think they will.

Want some frosted flakes, pds?


----------



## pdswife

I'd love some... but,  I'm about to go to bed.  It's almost midnight here and I'm sleeeeepy.


----------



## jkath

hey...me too
but, I want to stay up a bit more and finish reading my emails and stuff.


----------



## pdswife

I had an easy day... so, I'm done reading and all caught up on my computer stuff.   Time to read a real book and get comfy in hubby's arms.

Sleep well and dream sweet.


----------



## jkath

'night, PDS


----------



## jkath

Okay, it's officially tomorrow...

good morning!


----------



## luvs

night, pds.

jkath, i'll have some frosted flakes with you. haven't had those since i was 20!
do we have whole milk?
i'll pour us some orange juice, too.
~pouring juice into juice glasses~


----------



## jkath

heeeeeere ya go!
whole milk


----------



## luvs

oh, and good morning! want me to but some hazelnut coffee on?


----------



## jkath

note to self:

do not drink whole milk directly after orange juice.


----------



## jkath

Coffee.....hmmmmmmm....I think I should sleep first, but how about putting the pot on automatic brew for say, 6am Cali time?


----------



## luvs

uh-oh.... here's some pepto-bismol and a trash can.
sorry 'bout that, jkath.
automatic brew is set!


----------



## jkath

pepto makes me kind of sick in itself, so I took a big swig of ice water and I'm okay now.
whew!

thanks for setting the coffee pot.


----------



## jkath

*yawn*
time for beddy-bye...
night luvs


----------



## luvs

glad you're better now. 
'night! sleep tight.


----------



## luvs

forget to mention, i signed up for 2 non-credit courses earlier. a Chinese cooking class and a wine tasting class. i took wine tasting before, and i loved it!
so i won't be around 2 nights a week come june.
i can't wait!


----------



## jkath

*yawn*
'morning...
hazelnut coffee.........mmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## Alix

jkath, you were the 5000th post!! Way cool. I have been waiting to see who got that. Pour me a cup of coffee please, but not hazelnut, I don't much care for that kind. Just anything black please.


----------



## middie

good morning peopl !! i made cinnamon rolls if anybody wants one


----------



## jkath

Alix, here's some cinnamon-vanilla coffee (with extra duty caffeine). 

Middie, can you toss me 2 of those cinnamon rolls? It's not a want, it's a need.


----------



## Alix

Me!!!


----------



## Alix

Thanks jkath. For some reason, hazelnut doesn't do it for me. Cinnamon now....mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm!


----------



## jkath

I'll drink almost any coffee that's flavored ...except one.
A couple of weeks ago I got some Millstone (which I think is pretty tasty), but I tried their "chocolate  velvet", thinking it sounded yummy. I was wrong. I was soooo very wrong. The taste, well, I can't describe it, but I'd rather go without coffee in the morning than have any of that sludge.

I was the 5k poster~I was another one too, maybe 3k?


----------



## middie

here ya go kath and alix * whipping cinnamon rolls to your table*


----------



## Alix

*snag!* Mmmmmm, thanks middie!


----------



## middie

you're welcome alix. i'm not whpping coffee to your table though. i have to draw the line somewhere


----------



## jkath

<<jumping up and catching the rolls mid-air>>

whoo! Thanks, Middie! Good thing I've got my sneakers on!


----------



## middie

you're welcome jkath


----------



## middie

oh crud. it's almost noon here ! i gotta go and get ready for work !!  see you guys later !!


----------



## jkath

hah! It's only 9am here - not even time for my boxing class yet.


----------



## crewsk

It is noon here! I need to go get a few things done. See y'all later!!


----------



## jkath

bye Crewsk! Bye Middie!


----------



## Alix

Geez, I am still in my PJ's drinking coffee. I figure I am entitled after working til midnight last night.


----------



## jkath

Keep those bunny slippers on, Alix. I hear the "June Gloom" will be here by nightfall anyway....and that is most definitely slipper and jammies weather.


----------



## thier1754

Morning, troops!  I'm on a strict regimen this morning...Already did 150 reps on the Health Rider.  I have a family wedding in three and a half weeks and I want to drop ten pounds. Here's my program:

*FOLLOW THIS **EXACTLY** FOR FOUR WEEKS BEFORE LEAVING FOR THE WEDDING. **NO EXCEPTIONS.*

**200 on the bike before breakfast 5 days/wk. NO EXCEPTIONS.*

* *

BREAKFAST: WW TOAST, BUTTER, EGG, FRUIT

 

LUNCH: NON-CREAM SOUP -- AND ANY CRACKERS -- *WITH PROTEIN* (IN SOUP OR CHEESE). *VEGETABLE REQUIRED* IF NOT IN SOUP.

 

SNACK: ANYTHING *WITHOUT SUGAR OR WHITE FLOUR*.  NO EXCEPTIONS.

 

DINNER: ANYTHING *WITHOUT SUGAR OR WHITE FLOUR*.  No more than a quarter of a potato or small amount of pasta, etc. EAT *BEFORE 7:00* AT THE LATEST.  AFTER THAT, DINNER IS OVER. NO EXCEPTIONS. NO FOOD UNTIL MORNING.

* *

*FOUR WHOLE BOTTLES OF WATER* A DAY AT LEAST.  NO EXCEPTIONS.

 

*SODA, SYRUP, MOCHAS, PRESERVES AND CANDY ARE NOT ALLOWED FOR THE NEXT FOUR WEEKS*.  YOU CAN HAVE WHATEVER YOU WANT AT THE WEDDING.


----------



## jkath

See y'all later - time for    class


----------



## Alix

Hey thier, I think I would die on that diet. I know you will do it though. You are one motivated lady!

By jkath! Have fun.

I'm heading up to shower. I will be back later. Ciao!


----------



## Maidrite

Ok Middie can I have a couple of those rolls please ! 
     I need a #15 and unsweet tea about a gallon should do!  
     How is everyone ? I hope it fines you all well ! ok Thank You Got to run!


----------



## thier1754

Alix said:
			
		

> Hey thier, I think I would die on that diet. I know you will do it though. You are one motivated lady!
> 
> By jkath! Have fun.
> 
> I'm heading up to shower. I will be back later. Ciao!


 
I won't die; I'll just feel like it!...I'll come here and chat with you guys and get all motivated.  I have a real problem with sugar and there are many reasons why I need to clean out my system besides losing weight. Have a great day!


----------



## luvs

i ordered a pink kitchenaid mixer and she came today! i'm thrilled! i'm hooked on williams-sonoma; i ordered towels from them last nigt, a monogrammed apron the night before, another apron last week...
i'm outta control.
~singing Phish and dancing. 'run like an antelope, outta control!~
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




i hope the diet works out well, thier! are there any cinnamon rolls left? later, crew!


----------



## thier1754

Virtual cinnamon rolls...I'm there!!! I'll have six, please!


----------



## jkath

Thier, I'm so proud of you! You go girl!!!

You know what is a fun alternative to water? Try the sparkling water with lemon. No sugar in it at all. It's quite tasty! Also, when you get that "sweet' craving, a plum is one of my favorite goodies. Sometimes I need need need chocolate. Don't forget to drink your milk.


----------



## thier1754

jkath said:
			
		

> Thier, I'm so proud of you! You go girl!!!
> 
> You know what is a fun alternative to water? Try the sparkling water with lemon. No sugar in it at all. It's quite tasty! Also, when you get that "sweet' craving, a plum is one of my favorite goodies. Sometimes I need need need chocolate. Don't forget to drink your milk.


 
I'll look for that sparkling water...Good idea! I can't drink milk, as I'm allergic to it. I can get away with it hot in a mocha, but it still sometimes makes me sick. I do take calcium, but I wasn't good about it early on, so I have osteoporosis. It isn't visible to others in my body yet -- you can't tell -- but my bone density scan was pretty pitiful, and that was in '99.  I'm trying to exercise and get the calcium in now, but it's kinda like closing the barn door after the horse is out! And I don't think I could tolerate that Fosomax stuff. Too hard on the innards. Sigh. Prayers would be appreciated; my mom died of complications from osteoporosis, and it scares the sh*t out of me...

Wondering how Sush is doing.......


----------



## luvs

that's too bad, thier. 
my bone density is bad too, they found that out when i broke my foot. i don't know why, with the amount of milk i drink.
i made some baby spinach salad with walnuts and gorgonzola.
there's some limeade, too.


----------



## jkath

Oh   - I'll take the spinach, but can you omit the walnuts (can't have 'em) and switch 'em for pecans? Thanks! 

Thier, keep up with those calcium tablets!

(The sparkling water is also soooooooo fantastic when you really dress it up with crushed ice and frozen raspberries!)


----------



## thier1754

Okay. I'm a wuss. I've only been off sugar/refined carbs for 3/4 of a day, and I have a terrible headache, feel lousy, am tired and cranky. I need a pep talk. Anybody??


----------



## Heat

Umm Their, if your cranky everyone might be afraid to talk to you!!!  J/K. Very good Their, im doing the same thing. Im on a starvation diet! Hahahah. No, im just eating when i feel hungry and watching the refine sugars and fat, calories, and carbs. Hey that is starving HUH? I've been doing good,  i've lost some weight and the first few days was very hard! So, keep on a trucking girl! Your doing Great!


----------



## luvs

you can do it, thier!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




woooo-hooooo! go thier! the first day is probably the worst, and the hunger headache will pass. and you'll look fabulous for the wedding!
i like Pelligrino and Pierrer sparkling water. especially lime Pierrer. it's really good.
here's your salad, jakth.


----------



## thier1754

Thanks, guys!!  No starvation here, just ready to dump the sugar.  I don't believe in abusing the body by starving it, just in eating the way I should. One day at a time. I don't want to have to hide my body at the wedding.  Appreciate the support!  

Anybody heard from Sushi?  I hope he's still employed.


----------



## middie

i haven't heard anything. my fingers are crossed for him though.


----------



## jkath

Thier, drink a cup of coffee or caf tea.  It'll ease the headache.
Here's an interesting fact I heard on the radio yesterday:
Some study in some country (wow! that's impressive!) gave soup to test subjects. Half of them ate from a regular bowl, while the other half ate from a bowl that slowly had more soup pumped in (without the subject knowing it.) When both halves were questions as to their "fullness" they all replied that they were adequately full, even though those with the never-ending-bowls consumed approximately 73% more soup than the others. This goes to show you that your brain looks at sizes of foods to determine whether it will be full or not. I suggest you start using smaller plates and bowls for your meals, and fill it as though it were a regular sized plate. You'll be surprised at your "fullness" after consuming maybe 30% less each meal.

Another semi-related fact I heard years ago: the color orange is an appetite stimulant. Therefore, do not eat off of orange plates, Thier.


----------



## middie

*flinging cinnamon rolls to maidrite and their*


----------



## middie

Another semi-related fact I heard years ago: the color orange is an appetite stimulant. Therefore, do not eat off of orange plates,

no kidding jkath? wow ya learn something new everyday. i never knew that !


----------



## jkath

(I read everything on getting my kids to eat when they were little.)
I'm thinking that's why Denny's, Carrow's and Sambo's all had orange naugehyde booths.


----------



## thier1754

Good ideas, jkath!! Thanks.  I also know that fast food places like to use bright yellow in order to get people through and out the door.  It doesn't encourage customers to stay.  McDonald's did that for a long time, as does Subway.


----------



## jkath

hmmmmm...I never knew that one! My favorite color is yellow!


----------



## middie

uh-oh... better get this place cleaned up before the boss-man walks in.


----------



## pdswife

jkath said:
			
		

> (I read everything on getting my kids to eat when they were little.)
> I'm thinking that's why Denny's, Carrow's and Sambo's all had orange naugehyde booths.



Sambo's!  Now there's a place I haven't thought of in awhile.   We had some of the best Sunday mornings there.

Any body wanna make me some pancakes?  I'm hungry for breakfast now.  Yummy!

Thanks!


----------



## middie

drats...icon things are broken... i'm cleaning i swear !!


----------



## jkath

More trivia:
Sambo's originated in my home town of Santa Barbara, CA. Sam Battistone was the guy who started it all. His kids went to private school with us, so my sister went to their very cool house now and then. His meat was shipped from M&F, a nearby meat cutting plant where my parent's best friend worked. Sam named the streets there after two of his kids, Mark and Cindy. Then he gave Cindy a restaurant chain, aptly named "cindy's". Mark took over some other business. 
The original Sambos, still is in operation, is across the street from the beach on Cabrillo Blvd in SB, it's first and only home. 

Carrow's was from SB too.


----------



## thier1754

not thinking about pancakes...not thinking about pancakes...not thinking about pancakes...not thinking about pancakes...not thinking about pancakes...not thinking about pancakes...not thinking about pancakes...not thinking about pancakes...


----------



## pdswife

There's still one left?  I just told Paulie that we have to go to SB.   I have to eat there again.   Tummy rummbling.


Need a hand cleaning Middie?  I've got some extra time on my hands.


----------



## middie

pds that would be great thank you !!


----------



## pdswife

I'll go scrape the gum from under the tables.   FUN!!  lol!


----------



## middie

i got the aprons washed mirrors cleand floors scrubbed dishes done. i have to go feed the animals next


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Thier you look beautiful just the way you are. BUT..... if you REALLY want to loose weight that seems like a good diet except I feel it needs more fat and carbs. 

I eat peanuts - roasted with no salt or sugar. It gives me lots of energy during the day. And I think beef (drained of the fat) and beans with hotsauce are GREAT too!  

I want to get your opinion.


----------



## pdswife

I have some left over corn for the chickens Middie.  It's in that black box on the counter.   

Kay, the tables are all nice and clean.


----------



## middie

*feeding chickens, donkey, pig, fish, etc*


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

*getting up on stage* *cueing balloon drop* *playing 80s tunes*

*CONGRATS TO JKATH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

*She had the....*
*5,000th *
*POST!!!!*


*dropping silver and purple balloons*


Everyone please give her a hand! We will be having a party outside with Mojitos and guacamole, avacado pie, chocolate key lime tarts and strawberries dipped in dark and white chocolate! Please goto _The Grotto_ to celebrate!!!


----------



## middie

i'll be right there when i'm done feeding these animals !


----------



## pdswife

Oh goodie a party!!!    You should see the gift I got for jkath!  I think she'll love it.


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

What did ya get PDS? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Hey the place looks great and SMELLS great!!!!   Woooooooo Hooooooo!!!


----------



## pdswife

I can't tell you but, we can play 20 questions and maybe, you can figure it out.


----------



## middie

i only hope it stays this way temporarily sush lol


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

*Listening to the band in the Grotto* I cant wait till *eatting guacamole* I show her the gift I have too PDS! These chocolate / lime tarts are killer!!


----------



## pdswife

What'd you get her sushi??


----------



## middie

whew done... i made it. tawny sends her love sush


----------



## pdswife

Nice to see ya here middie can I grab you a drink?


----------



## middie

oh just a pepsi please pds.


----------



## pdswife

There ya go.  I'm glad there's someone else here drinking the plain old boring stuff.


----------



## middie

oh thank you pds. yep no alcohol for me.


----------



## pdswife

None for me either.  I've given it up for the duration!  lol


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

I got the citys health department to allow turtles in the Grotto. They didnt allow them before because of health and disease concerns. But I got past that if we put this blue solution in the water!  

And I got her, her own office which doubles as a bedroom!! Its in the basement next to the wine cellar. She gets to design it too! IN FACT...................

*YOU ALL HAVE AN OFFICE / BEDROOM!!!!!* Youre offices are all downstairs.   AND..... if it dosent get ANY better, you can use the elevator to get down there!


----------



## luvs

sush, how'd the talk with the boss go? good, i hope. 
what's for dinner, guys? anybody want some steak? a big shipment of gorgeous ribeyes came in this morning.
i brought my new mixer to show you guys. isn't she pretty? she's HEAVY.
her name is susie b. k. and i can't wait to use her. i'm gonna make some baguette.


----------



## middie

*YOU ALL HAVE AN OFFICE / BEDROOM!!!!!* 

you mean... i have my own bedroom ????????? sush i love you man !!!


----------



## pdswife

Our very own bedrooms!  YIPPPPPEEEEE!!  Now we never have to leave.

Thank you dear Sushi!!!!


----------



## middie

going to decorate now !!!!


----------



## luvs

thanks, sush! a new bedroom and an office!


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Yup! I had to get rid of the Venice themed room though. I Bought one pair of white sheets a white blanket.... one white towel for each room. Once ya decorate we can give the white stuff to the local charity. They have a decent sized shower and washroom.


----------



## pdswife

The local charity has a good washroom?  Or our bedrooms have a good washroom?

Can I call in a decorater and have a jetted tub added to mine?  Any one else want one too?  I'm sure we could get a better deal if we gave the contractor lots of work.


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

There are 10 'office / bedroom' rooms. And 2 others that are just bedrooms without the office area.

I had to have the contractors build this thing for 15 days and tunnel the dirt away! NOT easy! 

Those earthquakes you felt? It was us building!


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

> The local charity has a good washroom? Or our bedrooms have a good washroom?


 YOU guys have a good one!   Sorry.


----------



## pdswife

Well, worth all the shaking Sushi!   I'll take one of the bedrooms with out an office.  I spend too much time on my computer as it is.


----------



## luvs

jkath, i just read that you're going to vegas and your hotel bills won't even top $200!!!!!!!! WOW!
i got a hotel for like 5 or 6 days in march as a birthday gift to myself, and spent $1,900 between the hotels (we went to 2 different ones), food (and all i was eating was cheap-a*s Denny's!), booze, and a few unmentionables. it was such a great time! but i didn't like people i don't even know showing up at my door ISO a place to party. i had to turn some people away.
i thought my Mom was gonna flip when i said how much i spent, but she just said, 'it's your money' and raised her eyebrows and shrugged.


----------



## luvs

i'm getting a new car, guys!
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




i think i'm getting a yellow H2 hummer. my cavalier has a broken alternator, so i might just sell that.
my Dad is gonna take me out to look for one.
i can't wait!


----------



## jkath

I'm here! What's this
<<purple and silver balloons coming down>>
hey! this is cool! 

TURTLES! WEE-HEE! We have turtles!
Can I name them, sushi?


----------



## jkath

I SAID I'M HERE...

(aren't you going to jump out and yell "surprise"?)


----------



## luvs

SURPRISEEEE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
here, i got you a bottle of red wine. congratulations!


----------



## jkath

Thank you
(psst - allergic to red, but I'll take a mojito with guacamole and chips, if there's any left in the grotto)

I love the music - everybody Wang chung tonight!


----------



## jkath

I'm naming this one Lucy.




and this one is Ethel.


----------



## luvs

turtles are cute. we had one once.
i'm hungry but i'm not allowed to eat, sigh.
i have some leftover veal scallopine that is calling my name, too, and i want a nice big piece of French Pyreness. it's the best cheese.
anyone want a snack so i can eat vicariously?
i have to be up at 9am. i may just not sleep at all.
i can't even take either of my sleeping pills cause i'm not allowed any fluids till tomorrow. well, i might be able to take the one because it's so small, but the stronger one won't go down without water, and i need both.
grrrrrrr, they said they'll probably have to give me an endoscopy. that means i'll have to be put under conscious sedation. although i've refused the anesthesia for several other scopes and was fine. i might do that.


----------



## pdswife

I'll eat a peanut butter and jelly sandwich for you luvs...

I'm sorry you can't eat.    That's hard.


----------



## luvs

aww, it's not so bad, pds. i went for three months on a couple of freezer pops a day when i was sick. i'm just not used to being hungry like i am.
i'll make you a sammich. do you want smooth or chunky peanut butter? skippy, jif, smuckers, all-natural organic, low sodium, or sugar free? blueberry, strawberry, apricot, concord grape, or raspberry preserves?


----------



## luvs

'night, my friends.
i'm off to sleep.
gotta be up in three hours for my appointment.
have a good day, you guys!
i'll post once the anesthesia wears off and let you know how the new feeding tube is.


----------



## luvs

scrap that. i can't go now. i have to go tomorrow afternoon. my boy has to go to the vet and his health matters more to me than a stupid feeing tube leak. we forgot about his appointment. OOPS! 
i can go one more day with the leakage. it won't do me in or anything. it just burns and itches is all. it isn't due to be changed for another two months, anyhow.


----------



## middie

oh good morning guys. i fell asleep while decorating my new room. wolf everything. wanna see? i'm going to have a friend of mine paint a wolf mural on the wall too.


----------



## Alix

Is it too early for a margarita? I just survived the morning from h---!! BOTH my girls were in tizzies, freaking out about what they couldn't find to wear this morning, then lost an earring down the sink etc etc. All the while I am trying to make lunches, feed and medicate the livestock you get the picture. WHEW! I am so glad to sit down with a cup of coffee and chat with y'all. 

So, whats shaking here? I am going to have this cup of coffee and then I will hop up and make some apricot muffins.


----------



## choclatechef

Alix, come play the "name that cookware" game with me!  And I want a muffin.


----------



## Alix

Want some coffee with that muffin? *sliding plate down the bar* And where is the Name the cookware thread? I will come find you.


----------



## choclatechef

Thanks, Yes I will take a cafe au lait.  

It is in the cookware section.  Name that enameled cast iron.


----------



## Alix

Found it! Posted. I don't think I got anything right though. LOL. Too early for my brain!

*pfffffsssshhhhhtttt!!!* Here is your cafe au lait, I put some nutmeg on the foam. Want a cranberry orange muffin now too? They are still warm.


----------



## choclatechef

Yes, thank you.  I haven't had a thing to eat all morning.  They smell delicious.


----------



## Alix

Thanks! I was just fiddling around with some leftover Craisins and OJ and thought I would make muffins with them. I hope like heck I can duplicate the recipe, they are pretty tasty.


----------



## luvs

Alix said:
			
		

> Is it too early for a margarita?


here you go, al. a nice frozen margarita with a lime slice and sugar on the rim.  (sugar is much better than the salt, imo, so that's how i make 'em.)


----------



## Alix

Oh luvs, I shouldn't...but, *sluuurp* Ah! Thanks girl! I needed that!


----------



## jkath

Can I have a cup of coffee and a muffin Alix?


----------



## Alix

Heres your coffee, (cream and sugar?) and what kind of muffin do you want? Apricot or cranberry orange?


----------



## jkath

Milk, no sugar, and as for a muffin.....I can't decide, so I'd better take both, just to be sure....


----------



## Alix

*Prepares a tray with  steaming cup of coffee, crystal milk jug, flower vase (pansies) and two muffins for jkath* Here you go. Think that will get you through todays workout?


----------



## jkath

Well, it may....but I might just need one more muffin....

How did you know I love pansies?! Thank you!

I am so sleepy this morning! I'm so sorry to hear about your kids' meltdown this morning! You know what cures that? After you drop 'em off at school, go directly to the donut store and get the warmest ones they have. Sugar cures everything.


----------



## Alix

DONUTS!!! OF COURSE! Why didn't I think of that sooner! Dang girl, you RULE! 

OK, I am going to hang here for another 15 minutes then it is off to shower and get DONUTS!

Oh, and pansies are my favourite too! I especially love the yellow blotch ones, they look so happy.


----------



## thier1754

Morning!  I'm cooking two eggs and a bit of ham for brekkers. Day two of the mighty Eating Plan. Luvs, I'm sorry you can't get your procedure over and done with.  It won't be long now. Alix, don't eat too many donuts.  You'll end up joining me on the mighty Eating Plan!! sounds like your kids are just doing the end of the school year dance.  Hang in...


----------



## Alix

They are starting early, we still have a month to go! Little boogers. I am laughing about it now, but boy I sure wasn't earlier!


----------



## jkath

Your kids have a month to go? Whoa! I thought mine were in late - their last day is 2 weeks from today. I love everything about summertime, except I lose my quiet time in the late mornings that I've grown to love!

Thier, is soy okay on your system? If so, I have a suggetion for you.


----------



## jkath

I think we should start carrying Chocolated Frosted Sugar Bombs at the Cafe.


----------



## luvs

but i can't EAT chocolate, jkath! 
all right. i'm getting ticked. my phone keeps ringing off the hook. it literally rang 4 times the second i hung it up. i don't even know how so many people got my number.
i've learned the fine art of hanging up on those that you don't know or like. 
i just talked to my best friend, though, and that was nice. i miss her. we're going bar-hopping monday night.


----------



## crewsk

I made a red velvet cake for everyone! My baby's home from camp!!!


----------



## jkath

Welcome back, TC!!!

I'll take a little slice of red velvet, please.
Do you have any decaf to go with that?


----------



## Maidrite

Hello Gang how is all going ? It is a wonderful day in the neighborhood ! May I please have a # 17 with a Lunker Glass of Milk 1 % please I am trying to watch my waistline  . I will leave these 40 dozen cream puffs I made and  my newspaper here for you all ! Thank You Much! Catch me later.


----------



## jkath

One Rose-Petal Mousse with a side of shortbread cookies and a skinny cow.......coming up!

Thanks for the cream puffs! I'll take 8 dozen, if you don't mind.
Can I check out the travel section of your paper please?


----------



## thier1754

Soy? Can do! Whatcha got?? Thanks for the cream puffs, Maid.  I've eaten six. Perfect.


----------



## jkath

http://www.nakedjuice.com/

This stuff is awesome, all around. The name is because it's all fresh ingreds, with no preservatives or bad stuff in it. For breakfast, drink 8oz of their Protein Zone. It will fill you up, it is 100% real food/juice, it has plenty of protein and it tastes really good. I didn't realize it was a weight changer, as I was drinking it for the protein aspect. After having some every morning for 3 weeks, I'd lost 5 pounds. This was a few years ago. I still buy it, and like to visit the factory, which is in my town.


----------



## middie

*whew* i'm beat... was down in my room decorating some more all day. i'm starving. can i have some lasagna?


----------



## thier1754

jkath said:
			
		

> http://www.nakedjuice.com/
> 
> This stuff is awesome, all around. The name is because it's all fresh ingreds, with no preservatives or bad stuff in it. For breakfast, drink 8oz of their Protein Zone. It will fill you up, it is 100% real food/juice, it has plenty of protein and it tastes really good. I didn't realize it was a weight changer, as I was drinking it for the protein aspect. After having some every morning for 3 weeks, I'd lost 5 pounds. This was a few years ago. I still buy it, and like to visit the factory, which is in my town.


 
Checking it out...Thanks!!


----------



## thier1754

Lasagne for you, Middie.  I made it with mushrooms and sausage, too ...Hope that's okay.


----------



## middie

*going into kitchen to make some lasgana and garlic bread* anybody else want some?


----------



## pdswife

Sure.  I'll have a plate.
Does any one want a caramal brownie? I
made a few extra dozen this afternoon.  They are
really good with ice cold milk.


----------



## middie

here's your lasagna and garlic bread pds.


----------



## pdswife

Oh Thank YOU!  it looks so good.


----------



## thier1754

Sob...Nobody ate MY lasagne.  *Thier walks sadly away, drenched in self pity...*


----------



## middie

their get back in here. i ate some of yours too. i'm sorry if i look like a pig but i'm famished. and might i say it was much better than mine !


----------



## jkath

Great lasagna and brownies, guys! Yum!

I think we should have an "all around the world" night here at the cafe coming up. What do you think?


----------



## middie

ooh jkath that sounds like a great idea.


----------



## luvs

but, THIER, i TRIED to have a plate of your lasagna, but you weren't here, and i didn't want to just steal a piece!
(grumble, grrrrrr.... not-to-mention-this-feeding-tube-i-swear-i-want-to-just-pull-it-out-but-i-can't-ouch-that-might-hurt.)'


----------



## jkath

Okay, around the world night is coming soon!

Hmmm....ladies and gentlemen, choose your countries.
Prepare a menu consisting of an appetizer, an entree a side dish and a dessert.
Also, be prepared to tell us of some special festivity that would accompany your country's meal.
What day should we do this on?

I wanna choose Mexico.


----------



## pdswife

I have to go with Greece!!  The food and the people are the best!


----------



## thier1754

*Thier runs a helping of lasagne in the blender until it is liquid, tucks Luvs up in one of the cafe recliners with a fluffy blankey, gets an eyedropper and begins dripping lasagne into her tummy...* Bon apetit!! <<<hugs>>>


----------



## middie

i got italy


----------



## jkath

Okay, we have Mexico, Greece and Italy.....


----------



## thier1754

Scotland/Ireland


----------



## jkath

Scotland/Ireland it is....

luvs, do you have a country yet?


----------



## Alix

No fair! Dang it! I wanted Italy! OK, I will take the Ukraine (for 200 please Alex)


----------



## luvs

thier1754 said:
			
		

> *Thier runs a helping of lasagne in the blender until it is liquid, tucks Luvs up in one of the cafe recliners with a fluffy blankey, gets an eyedropper and begins dripping lasagne into her tummy...* Bon apetit!! <<<hugs>>>


 
((((hugs!!!!!)))) you always take the best care of me. here's a 60 ml. needleless syringe and an adaptor tube; you can just put the the lasagne through my tube that way. wanna see what it looks like? (don't look if you're squeamish)
http://maddysfarm.stormloader.com/button.html
mine's clear and has a blue dot on it, though.


----------



## luvs

BTW, i choose Germany. i'll be making sauerbraten.


----------



## pdswife

That looks painful luvs.   When did you say that you got to remove it??  Sooner instead of later, I hope.


----------



## luvs

it's not so bad, pds. it doesn't really hurt that much, just once in awhile. 

now the FIRST peg tube i had in was another story altogether. it hangs out of your belly by several inches. i was in so much pain from mine that i was on morphine and oxycontin. turns out it was displaced.

i have to have it for at least another year or two.


----------



## jkath

Okay, so we have Mexico, Italy, Ireland/Scotland, Ukraine, and Germany.

Yum!


----------



## middie

okay i'm running back down to my room to finish decorating. wolf everything. trying to get a mural painted on one of the walls. jkath i got the room across from you so if my stereo ever bothers you just bang on my door !!


----------



## jkath

I'll only bang on it because I can't hear it well enough!

I'm starting my decorating tomorrow - wait'll you see it!


----------



## middie

i'm anxious. tell me what you're doing to yours.


----------



## jkath

I'll tell you tomorrow!
Time for me to get outta here!
bye!


----------



## middie

bye jkath. i'm going to crash here in a bit myself. goodnight everyone !


----------



## luvs

goodnight, gals.


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

I just got home from my friends house. I got chewed out AGAIN by my crazy manager after I thought I did a GREAT job today. I got home relaxed. 

Then I listened to my messages. It was Allstate calling me. Saying that the kid that I colided with put a claim in!!!! AFTER he told me that there was NO damage to his car!!!!!    I have a $1000 deductible. 
PLUS my water heater leaked while I was at work. The maintenance came in and changed it. But my carpet is soaked. I CANT BELIEVE THIS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! How could this happen to me???!!!


----------



## luvs

~hugging sush tightly and smoothing his hair~
it's okay, dear sush. i mean, i know it's not REALLY okay right now, but in a month, this will hopefully all be a thing of the past.
here's a HUGE thick-cut t-bone, medium rare, and a big 'ol stuffed baked potato with green bean casserole on the side.
want to have a glass of valpolicella with me?


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Thanks Luvs. This last week was one of the worst I have had in many many many years. Im flat broke already.... this kid said there was no damage to his car. And then he files for an accident. My manager is a nut case. My apartment carpet is soaked. I have bills comming out of my ears. I cant pay most of them. I will probably loose my apartment. I will probably loose my job. I have no place to move yet. And as crazy as it sounds. One of the worst things is I will miss comming to talk to you all.


----------



## luvs

poor sush. 
i know it must be rough. it must be AWFUL to be under so much stress. but please know you're much loved and we're all here for you.
((((((((((hugs!))))))))))
i'm so sorry things are going so roughly for you right now.
maybe you can get a roommate, STAT, and save your apartment?


----------



## jkath

(((((hug))))))
don't give up, buddy.
It's always darkest before the dawn.

I wish we could have a fundraiser.
I'd even sell my pink shoes for it.


----------



## thier1754

Ah, Sushi...It's always like that, isn't it? Troubles come in bunches. Do you have a friend with a wet/dry shop vac to suck the carpet? 

Did you tell your insurance guy that the other driver told you at the time that there was no damage? It's your word against his at this point. If no one called the police and no witnesses signed anything, for all you know the damage to his car could have happened afterward and have nothing to do with you!

Re: the boss. You might address his complaints one by one on paper in a really professional way and cc whoever you think would be useful as a person to hear your side of the problem(s). Include your own issues addressed one by one with a request that he help you solve your difficulties, too.  He is your boss, after all, and you're still in training. You just have to outclass people like that and be super professional. And make sure you leave a paper trail so you have back up for your side. But, of course, you know all that already.  Keep your chin up and come in here where your friends are to keep your sanity!!


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

You would sell your pink shoes for ME?!    I dont know the signifigance of them but they sound close to your heart Jkath. A fundraiser huh? lol Ok how do we do THAT? I have nothing to sell. 

Their, the carpet isnt too bad. I have the air on and a BIG fan going. AS far as the bossman..... the company Im in is small. If I try to address things like that (I have thought of that) then he will see it as an attack and REALLY try to can me. And probably succeed.   He reports to the owner and they are best buddies.


----------



## jkath

I would even sell my gym membership to get you back on your feet, sush.


 Okay, kids, it's time for me to hit the hay. I'm really sleepy and I need to be wide awake - lots of commitments tomorrow to attend to.

Take care and goodnight.
((handing out cocoa to everyone, and Thier gets a glass of n-juice's protein zone))


----------



## thier1754

Slurp.  Thanks, jkath. 'Night, all.  Sushi, it's gonna get better.  You are tough and you have all of us behind you. <<<hug>>>


----------



## thier1754

Hey, Sush! Thanks for posting on Foodies and Friends! I just noticed your post there...

We need LOTS of posters!
Please, guys, help my little board to survive: http://foodiesandfriends.mywowbb.com/

I need ideas for a good logo for my board, too. Ideas??


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

I really do love you guys! Im going to bed myself. Goodnight! Sleep well.


----------



## luvs

here's what i'm donating to the fundraiser. (i seriously was gonna give these things away, but, hey...)
-Magic Bullet mixer in box, unopened
-1 pair medium-blue Dollhouse jeans, bootcut, sz. 0, tags on. includes brown leather belt.
-1 pair sz. 2 indigo blue GAP jeans, bootcut; tags on
-identical pair of indigo GAP jeans, sz. 2, bootcut; tags on
-1 pair sz. 1 GAP bootcut medium-colored blue jeans, tags on
-1 pair Hippie jeans, long, bootcut, sz. 1, tags on
-1 lime green tank top, XS, tags on
-1 pastel green fluted tank top, XS, tags on
-1 sparkly tank top, green, XS, tags on
-pink baseball hat, monogrammed with 'A', tags on
-1 computer w/out moniter, DVD player and burner, used
-1 Cavalier, year unkown, great condition, silver, broken alternator/headlight. brand new battery.


----------



## thier1754

I have lots of stuff, too...But what would be the logistics of a fund raiser?? Is it approved here by Andy?


----------



## luvs

lol, i'm not REALLY selling my stuff, thier! it's all going to charity. remember, this is a virtual cafe?


----------



## thier1754

Virtual, yes, but Sush's problems are real...


----------



## luvs

i know, sigh. that's too bad.
ALL of our problems are real. 
i've had my fair share of them, and they suck.....


----------



## luvs

'morning!
~flipping on lights and straightening out barstools.~
how're you guys all doing?
here, i brought a plate of tea sammiches. help yourself.
okay, i'd better go get myself into the tub. i have to leave here in less than 15 minutes.
can someone make something REALLY good for later? 
i'm starving and sooooooo very, very thirsty, but when i get in, i'm eating half the kitchen!


----------



## thier1754

I'm marinating a whole salmon for you to serve with wild rice and a huge caesar salad and a wine cooler. Chocolate sundaes for dessert with Walker's Shortbread Highlanders.


----------



## jkath

I'll have to eat those chocolate sundaes for luvs, since she doesn't eat chocolate...I guess I'll have to force myself.....heh heh heh

I'll make her a 7-layer lemon/berry trifle....with vanilla sauce on the side.


----------



## thier1754

jkath said:
			
		

> I'll have to eat those chocolate sundaes for luvs, since she doesn't eat chocolate...I guess I'll have to force myself.....heh heh heh
> 
> I'll make her a 7-layer lemon/berry trifle....with vanilla sauce on the side.


 
Oh, you poor thing, jkath.  Choke it down!! I'll also contribute some chilled melon and fruit cubes with a honey poppy seed dressing for something sweet.


----------



## jkath

It is really difficult to help out like this...(shoving more ice cream into mouth) but, I do my best. <<wiping off chocolate mustache>>

Now that I'm full, it's time to go to the gym.

See ya later, alligator!


----------



## thier1754

Wait a sec...Let me get that last blob on the end of your nose...Got it! You wouldn't want the guys at the gym to know about your secret life of indulgence, would you? Have a good workout!


----------



## Maidrite

I pray DS has things get better for him.   
OK I need a #19 and something to Drink ! Here are 50 dozen springrolls to try. They are fresh I just made them!


----------



## pdswife

Is it too late to get some breakfast?  I'm still craving pancakes with lots of 
butter and warm maple syrup... 

And coffee... more coffee.. I have to wake up!

Thank you 
thank you
thank you!


----------



## jkath

Maidrite said:
			
		

> I pray DS has things get better for him.
> OK I need a #19 and something to Drink !


 
Okaya, we-ah gotta da meat-a-balla sandwich and a ....oh, wait, that's a #29. Okay, here's your #19. Frog legs sauteed in EVOO with a honey basil dipping sauce, served up with garlic mashed turnips and chicken toenails. *yeesh!* And for your drink, how about some freshly squeezed tangerine juice?



			
				Maidrite said:
			
		

> Here are 50 dozen springrolls to try. They are fresh I just made them!


These are so good - I love springrolls, especially when you dip 'em in that red sweet and sour sauce.

Thanks, Maidrite!


----------



## jkath

PDS, Here's a gallon of coffee, with fresh buckwheat pancakes (I took the liberty of putting in fresh blueberries and fresh loganberries in the batter) with lots of butter on top and I flew some Maple syrup in from Vermont. 

Here ya go!


----------



## luvs

i'm home from my appointment!! didn't have to get my tube changed, after all. not yet. they just gave me this special transparent latex dressing that allows the skin to heal.
yum, spring rolls!
~taking bite~ 
i pronounce them delicious.
yummmmm. frog legs. i have a package in the freezer.
ribbit.


----------



## jkath

Maidrite, have you decided what country you'd like to cook for on our "around the world" day?


----------



## Heat

*Hey Sushi*

Jkath is right. And, it could be worse. It may not seem like that but it really could be. I will say a prayer for you tonight. Watch and see everything will eventually work out for the better. Chin up, chest out, positive thinking, And stay as nice and sweet as you are and good things will start coming your way! Pm me if ya wanna talk im always here for you Sush!


----------



## middie

jkath... tell me what did you do to you room? i'm still curious. i'm on a need to know basis here !! lol. i made chicken salad sandwhiches and macaroni salad if anybody wants some.


----------



## jkath

Ah, yes...my room.

At first I was considering a purple velvet setee, with deep violet walls...

but nope, it's more me.

Since Sushi gave me the only room that had a window (the hill slopes just enough so I get an ample amount of light, even though I'm downstairs), I decided to use that as a focus of the room. I put in windows that open like shutters, so I'll always have fresh breezes in my room. I found this great old chandelier at a tag sale, cleaned it up and painted it cream with a touch of gold. The walls are painted a vanilla cream color, and all the wood trim is white. There is a white Queen Anne writing desk for my computer, and the chair is an antique that I refinished and painted with fresh white paint and a cream colored chair pillow. Next to the computer is a small glass vase with big white hydrangeas out of my garden. 
The setee is cream and white vertical stripes. There's a white rug, and a rectangular white coffee table with a glass top. There is a large glass vase in the middle, filled with callalilies, also from my garden. There's a gold soft pillow on the setee (That's where I'll nap if I need it) and a matching larger one on the floor for Katie, my dog.


----------



## jkath

I really want some macaroni salad - please tell me there's celery in it!


----------



## middie

yep celery and onion and a few hard boiled egges.
you're room sounds so exquisite jkath but with all the white 
i'm afraid to go in there lol. oh i did get that wolf mural painted
on one of my walls today !!


----------



## Maidrite

I think China is where I am at jkath,  Egg rolls, spring rolls, Egg drop soup, almond cookies , green tea , sweet sour pork, sesamie seed pepper steak, just for starters and of course fortune cookies.
   Good News DS Barbara said you can flop at our house. If you can help us find the spare Bedroom we have a futon and a computer on a diferent line in there!


----------



## luvs

mmmmm, chicken salad sammiches. can i have one? where's the macaroni salad at?
wanna hear how i decorated my room?
i painted all but one of the 4 walls blood red, then painted huge Japanese characters in black on all but the white wall. i have a red round lounge chair, a black down comforter, and red sheets. there is a small black round rug on the floor.


----------



## middie

here's a sammich for you luvs. i'll get the mac salad out of the fridge for ya. since i went with a wolf theme i have alot of black and gray as far as rugs and chairs go. my comforter and pillows have wolves howling at the moon on them.


----------



## jkath

Luvs, that sounds like you.....I wanna hear about Thier's room too.


----------



## middie

oh and a roll top desk for my computer... i hated to do it but i painted it black to match my room.


----------



## jkath

I brought you a gift, Middie.


----------



## jkath

I got you a wolf pup for your room. I figured I have Katie, so you need someone too. I'm not sure if it's a "he" or a "she" but you'll have to name your new little friend.


----------



## luvs

my neighbors have pet wolves! i kid you not! they are gorgeous but are penned up, which seemed just wrong to me, although the pens are huge. there was a big article in the paper about them; some people in the neighborhood were not too happy about wolves being around.
i used to LOVE when the firetrucks would let thier sirens off for curfew at night. the wolves would howl along with them. i'd run up to the bathroom where you sould hear them best; it was one of the sweetest sounds the ears could hear.


----------



## middie

ahhh jkath i love you the most right now !!! hmmm i dunno. i think nikko? totem? king? what do you think? 
okay here's a samll pic of my mural. (the one for now) i'll have more painted later


----------



## middie

luvs do you know how much i'd love it if my neighbors had wolves??? okay you know how many times they'd call the cops on for trying to take them??? lol


----------



## luvs

middie said:
			
		

> luvs do you know how much i'd love it if my neighbors had wolves??? okay you know how many times they'd call the cops on for trying to take them??? lol


 
 
they're pretty awesome, mid.
i think 'nikko' would be a lovely name.


----------



## middie

yeah i always like nikko too. then nikko it will be. i've had that name picked for about 18 yrs now lol. even if i'll never be able to own one of my own some day, i hope to have enough money so i could at least "adopt" one.


----------



## thier1754

I'm off to stay with my sister for a couple of days.  I'll be sketching out my room and I'll show it to you when I get back. Have fun, all! Luvs: I'm very glad you didn't have to have a procedure.  Celebrate with something new to wear!! Size 2...Geez.  Well, I love you anyway...


----------



## jkath

Luvs, here's your gift - for your chinese room.


----------



## middie

awwww... i think you should call him boo-boo luvs considering they eat bamBOO


----------



## middie

here's another one i'm doing a mural of


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Jkath.... you mentioned a round package that came in a few days ago. Its a "BadfeelingsBaddaysuckin" machine!  


If you have had a bad day, or are just mad or down about something, you hook up this thing to your nose (chnozz-olla) and flip the switch! It removes all the BAD stuff.   Its made by Trustin Him, Inc.

*hooking device up to nose*  (SUCK!!!! PLUNK! WHIRL! BUZZZZ......)

*Ahhhhhhhhhhhhh!!!!!!!!!!* Much better!


----------



## jkath

WHEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!!
<<swinging on my new swing>>
WHEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!

Our Sushi is Back!!!

Boy, that thing really works....
Must be a good manufaturer.


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Yup! Great design too! I like everyones room! Except for Middies! Her carpet tryed to bite me.


----------



## middie

those are LOVE bites sush


----------



## jkath

I thought those were Nikko bites.

At least the Panda didn't get you.

Oh, I see you've met Katie. I see her black hair all over you....sorry 'bout that.


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Hey guys, Tom and his Talking Tortellini will be performing tonight! Dont miss it! Women LOVE him.... the guys _made_ of dough!


----------



## middie

if it was nikko biting sush... well look at her. she can't hurt him






does she look like she can cause alot of pain?


----------



## jkath

Okay I'll bite. (*ack!*) sorry Tom.

If you've scheduled Tom and his talking Tortellini, might I suggest double booking him with
the fabulous Flying Fettucine Brothers.


----------



## middie

luvs didn't even see boo boo yet did she?


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

I heard they got sauced.... and the competition ate them up.


----------



## jkath

Okay, I was gonna say that, sush.


----------



## jkath

You're right, Middie - 
luvs didn't see her panda yet.

Funny thing is, my old teddy bear from childhood was a panda named boo boo.
Of course, I named him that becaue I loved to watch Yogi Bear.


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Love bites OR Luv bites?


----------



## luvs

thanks, jkath! i love my new panda! after she tried to gnaw my arm off, we bonded well. boo-boo is a good name, middie, but i think she looks like a madeline.

if you don't mind sush, i'm gonna order some bamboo trees and plant them for madeline. 

i'm a happy camper right now; my love wants to go get sushi at my favorite sushi restaurant tomorrow night. he'll get something else, but i'm getting the good stuff! and some red bean mochi ice cream and some nice warm sake.


----------



## jkath

gee, you think she looks like a cookie?


----------



## luvs

sorry, sush. they were luv bites. i was hiding under the rug and i'm the one that bit your ankle.
jkath, who looks like a cookie? madeline? are you saying she is going to be dipped into milk and consumed?


----------



## jkath

Well, kids, I must leave - busy night tonight with the kids.
I'll catch ya later.

ta ta!


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Yogi Bear.... that outlaw..... pistol wearing, picnic stealing gang rappin pimp? You should see him NOW! Tatoos.... shades... Armani suits. I heard he does lines of dry frozen salmon!


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Ok Middie.... show me your room. *shoving Paige Davis out the door* What did you do to it?


----------



## luvs

later, jkath!


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

LUVs!!! How you feeling? I ordered a down comforter for ya.  Plus I got ya a Japanese plant. Its a little bamboo plant! In reality its a unique piece of 'grass'. A little water and they last a long time.


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Luvs.... just read your post! YES!!!!! Please order them! You have the room with the office right?


----------



## middie

-DEADLY SUSHI- said:
			
		

> Ok Middie.... show me your room. *shoving Paige Davis out the door* What did you do to it?


 
okay sush c'mon in. wolf everything, pillows, blankets, posters. grey and black rugs to blend in with everything.
this is painted on one wall





getting this painted on another wall soon 






then of course jkath gave me nikko as a gift





and that's all i have for now. any ideas to share?


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Share? Ahhhhhh.... dont put in any cats. Bad Idea. Im thinking a crystal sculpture of a wolf on a plinth w ith lighting from under it. I also recommed nature sounds playing lightly in the background from the geographical area Wolves live in. And maybe a stuffed dog that looks like a wolf that you can hug????


----------



## middie

maybe this one too


----------



## middie

oooh sush yeah the sculpture !!!


----------



## middie

oooooooh how about this one ?






i can search all day lol


----------



## middie

another beaut


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Alright.... Im sending you to Wisconsin to get a wolf for our animal sanctuary. You will be with Bright Wind on your adventure. What do you think?


----------



## middie

you sure you want me in wisconsin? not montana or alaska? or wyoming?
oh wait wisconsin does have that wolf santuary up there don't they? 
i forgot the name but i know it starts with an e. 
elias? or something like that.


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Ok ok ok....... I can afford Wisconsin. And HEY.... you can goto the Wisconsin Dells!   Tons of fun! Ok...... go and post what its virtualy like!


----------



## middie

what wisconsin?


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Huh? Wisconsin! The state. With Indians an stuff.  http://www.dellsducks.com/ http://www.dellschamber.com/history/1946totoday.htm

http://www.wisconsin-dells.net/boats_ducks.asp

YOU HAVE FUN GIRRRRRRRRRL!!!!!!!!!!!!!   You have access to our rented private jet! WHY????? Because you love wolves. Bono from U2 gave some dough. So get your rear in gear!


----------



## middie

i knew i liked bono for some reason... i'm going i'm going i'm going !!!!! not sure when i'll get there but i'll report to you asap !!


----------



## middie

okay i'm in wisconsin. that's one fast jet !!

here's where i'm staying. decided to spend the night with nature





here's what the night time sky looks like 



beatiful huh??
i smell alot of cheese right now though. it's been a long day so i think i'm heading to my camper. will have to report more tomorrow !!


----------



## luvs

i just made some vanilla cupcakes with white crisco icing in my pink mixer. (i really did.) i brought you guys a plate of them. the icing is soooooo light and fluffy; you let it beat for up to 20 minutes on top speed.
it's quiet around here tonite.
i'm bored. i think i might see if someone wants to go have a few drinks with me before the bars close. nah, maybe not. it's almost 12:30 already. it's pointless to get all dolled up to go out for a few hours.


----------



## jkath

Hi all - Middie I love your room! 
Did you hear the music in mine? It's soft 40's music and some swing thrown in for good measure. I also put in a bit of contemporary, but it's just Harry Connick Jr.
"it had to be you....................it had to be you.................."

ahhhhh..... <<sipping iced tea with fresh lemon>> this is the life. Well, it's 9:40 pm and I'm off to drop off son #1 for the church's all-nighter(!)
bye!


----------



## jkath

"I wandered around.....and finally found.........the somebody who............"

Where is everybody? Surely not everyone would be out having a ball while I'm here at the cafe....by myself.....

<<leaving new pretty room>>
<<going upstairs>>
<<walking out the back door, picking an avocado>>
<<walking back inside, getting a spoon, halving avocado>>
<<walking back outside, getting into jacuzzi. Looking at stars. Eating avocado with a spoon>>

Now, this is the life!


----------



## luvs

~plucking avacado from tree~
i'll join you, jkath. it's such a beautiful night out.
~crickets chirping, luvs and jkath noshing~
need some seasalt and fresh-cracked black pepper? maybe a little lime? avacados are good that way!
i brought you a cupcake with pink sprinkles.
i can't wait till me and my babe go out for sushi tomorrow. i think i'll get miso soup, a negi hamachi roll and a spider roll, white tuna sashimi, and Japanese beer, then go up to the sushi bar and have warm sake with my babe and red bean mochi ice cream.


----------



## jkath

Hey luvs  - 
I didn't hear you come out here. I'm having my avos plain tonight
<<points over to a pile of many avo skins>>
<<eating cupcake>>

this is good! 

I'm getting sleepy though - time to turn in for the night. Watch out, luvs, I think I heard tawny owl in the tree!

See ya later. Enjoy your night-o-sushi!


----------



## luvs

ahhhhh! just returned from a nice, hot Baby Magic bubble bath.
i also just learned the hard way that Bulova watches must be waterproof. i plunged mine right into the water cause i forgot i had it on. i was so afraid it'd stop ticking, which would have completely ruined my day. i picked it out but my Grandpa got it for me for Christmas; it cost several hundred dollars and he'd kick my butt if i ruined it.
i'm just glad i didn't have my suede bracelet on. i think you'd like it, jkath; it's black and about 1 1/4" wide and has a gaudy silver sunflower with fake yellow and orange jewels studding the flower. a little heart dangles from the buckle on it. i got it at a designer imposter party. the lady ringing my groceries up at giant eagle liked it so much i almost took it off and gave it to her, but i like it too much, and it cost $78, anyhow.
i'm thirsty. i'm gonna have a heineken and an avacado and provolone sandwich with tomato.


----------



## jkath

*wake up*

*sleepyheads!*
Good morning, all - 
anybody need any vanilla nut coffee, and bagels with cinnamon cream cheese?


----------



## crewsk

Yes to all 3 jkath! I've been up for 4 hours & I still haven't had breakfast. 


Last update on TC's hand. I took him to the doc yesterday & then the hospital for more x-ray's. There was a hairline fracture but it is almost completely healed. He has to keep it wrapped for a few more days & then he can go back to pretty much normal activites!!


----------



## crewsk

I'm taking my breakfast to-go! I've got a blue million things to get done before hubby gets back home. See y'all later!!


----------



## luvs

i wouldn't mind one of those bagels, myself.
sorry; i slept in but only got 2 or 3 hrs. sleep so i'm gonna try to lay down again in a few.
grrrrrrrrr.... stupid cell phone is ringing. hang on.


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Jkath... shhhhhhh..... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I was sleeping. Arrrghhhh.... I could go for some green tea. And by-the-way... I LOOOOOVE Harry Connick Jr! Well I likeed him in the mid 90s at least. Jkath you are scarring me. We are twins!


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Why is there a 2 foot tall egg on the counter?


----------



## luvs

because i bought a 600-pound hen and she laid an egg. i had to use a forklift to transport it.
er, um, we're having my curried chicken salad tonite. and chicken soup. and chicken fajitas, grilled chicken over mixed baby greens w/ fries on top, chicken kiev, chicken corden bleu, chicken saltimbocca, and some very large garlic-butter wings. 
here, chicky, chicky, chicken! where areeeeee youuuuuu?
~brandishing meat cleaver.~
aww, man, i can't. that hen and i are good friends now! guess we have a new pet.
let's just have omelets instead.


----------



## luvs

guys, i just returned from the candy store on of my best friends works at.
i come bearing chocolate Ice Cubes (those were my FAVORITE till i gave up the chocolate. i used to drive half an hour away just to get them.); hand-dipped, chocolate-covered, caramel-filled pretzels (some of them have crushed heath bars on them, while others have mini candy-coated chocolate chips, others have coconut, and still others have brickle. (in reality, these are the best chocolate-covered pretzels i've had in my life! if we had a reunion one day, i'd bring 50 of these!) there are some mini peanut butter meltaways, mini cashew meltaways, some chocolate-covered strawberries, and some cordial cherries.
and for jkath:




a beautician chocolate set and a manicurist set. (for all of the work at the barber shop, of course.)


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Thats a big chicken ya got there! We better keep it by the lake. What does it eat?

These chocolate pretzels are GREAT!!!! *grabbing another handful* Thanks! I'll try an ice cube in a bit.


----------



## luvs

here, sush, have some more pretzels.
just returned from my night out having sushi and sake. lovely! i had a spider roll and white tuna. i also had miso soup and a salad w/ flying fish roe. we got red bean mochi ice cream for dessert for free. we also had some Japanese beer.
we went up to the sushi bar to have some sake and watch the chefs prepare the sushi/sashimi, and they were very chatty. very friendly. they're the same chefs that fed my BF white tuna sashimi the first time we went there. i had several questions, all of which they answered very well.


----------



## luvs

BTW, the chicken eats dried corn, mainly. she likes it a lot.


----------



## jkath

luvs, that was so thoughtful of you!
These chocolate pretzels are so good too - thanks for getting dark as well as light (dark's my favorite).

I need to get back to reality world, but I just wanted to say hi!


----------



## luvs

well, hi, jkath!
my, goodness, i'm actually sleepy for once! too much sake, i guess. 
getting my newest pics developed tomorrow! look on the gallery to see the new 99-pound me in a few days. (i lost some weight but am doing my best to re-gain it) maybe next week.


----------



## middie

stopping in. my reality's being at work for the next 3 days grrrrrrr


----------



## jkath

<<running in....grabbing a donut....running out>>


----------



## middie

good night guys. i'm still up in wisconsin. will report back tomorrow night sometime


----------



## thier1754

Hey, where did everybody go? I'm home, and I missed you all! I'm taking a break from practicing and had to stop and read all the posts since I left yesterday afternoon. Man, I missed some good food. Any of those little cuppy-cakes with the fluffy frosting left, Luvs?


----------



## thier1754

Here's what my dh is buying me for my birthday: http://www.theviolincase.com/511.htm Pretty, huh? Well, I'm going to sink into the jacuzzi with a fist full of avocadoes and Catalina Dressing.  I cut 'em in two, take out the pit with one mighty whack of my chef's knife and a quick turn, and then fill the well with dressing and eat with a spoon.  Aaahhhhh...Now that's living.


----------



## luvs

i just so happen to have 2 left, thier. here you go, two cupcakes!
tonite, i'm making pepper cheese muffins, but i'm modifying the recipe. 
i got my brother to try sushi tonite, and he LOVED it, lol!


----------



## luvs

i want to hear some Janis Joplin.
~putting on CD~
~singing and flitting about~
'oh, Lord, won't you buy me a color TV?
dialing for dollars is trying to find me...
i wait for delivery each day until three
so oh Lord, won't you buy me a color TV?'
i'm famished. is there any cheddar cheese and artisan bread?


----------



## jkath

Good morning all!
Where is everyone?
<<brewing coffee...it's macadamia nut today>>

I've just come from a run to donutman. I've got jellies, sprinkles, buttermilk bars...
but please save me the glazed old fashioned...it's for later (after I eat my protein)


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

*running through kitchen* Im late for church! *pouring OJ and coffee together* (GULP!!)   BLECK! *shoving cookie and scrambled egg down throat* (GULP!) 
Gotta go!!!!  *running out of Cafe*


----------



## jkath

bye, Sush
(cookie? I didn't have cookies out this morning...I wonder what that was that he grabbed...)


----------



## thier1754

They were the fresh peanut butter cookies I left on the counter. Luvs (thanks for the cupcakes!), I love Janis Joplin, too. Nobody in my family can figure out why, but she just touches something in me. Think I'll dig up her album and blast it this morning. Dh is in a really bad mood; maybe it will jiggle his brain cells and shape him up!


----------



## jkath

I missed the pb cookies?! *ACK* 
Do you have any more? I absolutely love peanut butter cookies with a passion (so long as they're really soft without big chunky nuts)

OH NO!!!! It just occurred to me - I think Sushi is allergic to nuts! You'd better rush over to his church service and make sure he's okay...and breathing!


----------



## thier1754

No worries...I also made coconut macaroons and currant jelly thumbprint cookies, too, so he probably had a couple of those instead.  Here's a whole plate of pb's for you, jkath!


----------



## jkath

Thank you so much!

<<I'll be gone for a few, so I really needed these!!>>


----------



## Heat

Hey everyone!! How is everybody doing? And, whats this i hear about everyone getting their own rooms? ? hmmmmmmmm?


----------



## thier1754

Yes, we have them, but I still haven't decorated mine yet. Too busy this weekend.  Howyadoin, Heat?


----------



## luvs

hey, my loves. how are you all doing this evening?
i'm hungry. anyone want to share some udon noodle soup with me?


----------



## pdswife

Wow.. It took a lot of work and energy but,
I think I'm done with my bedroom!!!   How do you like it?


( I hope the photo I took shows up here.)


----------



## Heat

Wow!!!!!! Pds that looks wonderful!!!! Very Ellegant!! I also like that mirror at the head of the bed  . Shuddup Heat!


----------



## jkath

Who wants steak? I'm so in the mood for it, but dinner isn't for another hour or two....

I guess I'll make some desserts instead. What do you think...boston creme pie or triple chocolate cake?


----------



## jkath

oooooooooooooooooooooooookay.....I see everyone else is having dinner already.
<<putting on sneakers>>
I'll be upstairs in the gym if anyone needs me.


----------



## jkath

<<running back down stairs, turning on stereo>>
Since it's just me again, I'm putting Harry back on....
<<pouring a cup of tea>>

"It had to be you, 
it had to be you 
I wandered around, and finally found 
The somebody who.........
 could make me be true 
Could make me be blue
or even be glad 
Just to be sad 
 thinking of you" 

ahhhhhhhh! Looks like it's just me & Harry tonight!


----------



## luvs

~running up the stairs and tapping jkath on the shoulder.~
what's up? i jsut finished buying my love some food. the jerk. 
i'd love a steak! are they ribeyes? filets?
i'll make some baked purple potatoes to go along with them.
i can't have any dessert (chocolate, ya know?) so i'll just have some of this angel food cake with fresh strawberries and whipped cream.


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

That cookie WAS peanut butter! Im not allergic to peanuts. And actually, peanuts are not nuts! They are in the same family as legumes! Beans!


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

*pulling out tape and putting into VCR* *dimming lights* I just happen to have a video on peanuts!  *ROLL FILM!!!*




Synonymous with baseball games, circus elephants, cocktail snacks and, of course, peanut butter and jelly sandwiches, the hardy, buttery and nutty taste of peanuts are ever popular in the American culture. Raw, roasted, shelled or unshelled, all forms of peanuts are available throughout the year. Contrary to what their name implies, peanuts are not true nuts but a member of a family of legumes related to peas, lentils, chickpeas and other beans. Peanuts start growing as a ground flower that due to its heavy weight bends towards the ground and eventually burrows underground where the peanut actually matures. The veined brown shell or pod of the peanut contains two or three peanut kernels. Each oval-shaped kernel or seed is comprised of two off-white lobes that are covered by a brownish-red skin. 

*Peanuts Rival Fruit as a Source of Antioxidants*



Not only do peanuts contain oleic acid, the healthful fat found in olive oil, but new research shows these tasty legumes are also as rich in antioxidants as many fruits. 

While unable to boast an antioxidant content that can compare with the fruits highest in antioxidants, such as pomegranate, roasted peanuts do rival the antioxidant content of blackberries and strawberries, and are far richer in antioxidants than apples, carrots or beets. Research conducted by a team of University of Florida scientists, published in the May 2005 issue of the journal _Food Chemistry_, shows that peanuts contain high concentrations of antioxidant polyphenols, primarily a compound called p-coumaric acid, and that roasting can increase peanuts' p-coumaric acid levels, boosting their overall antioxidant content by as much as 22%. Plus, in recent years, researchers at University of Florida and several other universities have bred new peanut varieties with higher levels of oleic acid—the monounsaturated fat responsible for many of olive oil's health-promoting effects. Called SunOleic peanuts, these cultivars, which contain 80% oleic acid and only 2-3% linoleic acid, not only provide the health benefits associated with this monounsaturated fat, but remain fresh 3 to 15 times longer than regular peanuts, and are also much lower in saturated fat. 

*History*



Peanuts originated in South America where they have existed for thousands of years. They played an important role in the diet of the Aztecs and other Native Indians in South America and Mexico. 

The Spanish and Portuguese explorers who found peanuts growing in the New World brought them on their voyages to Africa. They flourished in many African countries and were incorporated into local traditional food cultures. Since they were revered as a sacred food, they were placed aboard African boats traveling to North America during the beginning of the slave trade, which is how they were first introduced into this region. 

In the 19th century, peanuts experienced a great gain in popularity thanks to the efforts of two specific people. The first was George Washington Carver, who not only suggested that farmers plant peanuts to replace their cotton fields that were destroyed by the boll weevil following the Civil War, but also invented more than 300 uses for this legume. At the end of the 19th century, a physician practicing in St. Louis, Missouri, created a ground up paste made from peanuts and prescribed this nutritious high protein, low carbohydrate food to his patients. While he may not have actually “invented” peanut butter since peanut paste had probably used by many cultures for centuries, his new discovery quickly caught on and became, and still remains, a very popular food. Today, the leading commercial producers of peanuts are India, China, Nigeria, Indonesia and the United States. 


*See!!!*


----------



## luvs

yep, peanuts are legumes, not nuts. i learned that in first grade from a substitute teacher. she had a moustache. she needed a wax job! uck! 
they're really good for you. i eat natural peanut butter all the time because it's so good for you.


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

I guess I will clean the jacuzzi and feed the animals. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I'll be back in a bit. *grabbing different animal food*


----------



## luvs

um, sush, i know we already have like 2 million pets, but can i bring my pet hamster, patches, to the cafe?
there isn't anywhere to put his cage in my room anymore, not since i got my printer/copier/fax machine...
my Dad is getting ticked cause i had to put him in the dining room.
i'm gonna fix myself a cucumber, sprout and cream cheese sandwich. anyone want one?


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

ARRRRRGGGHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!   *Sushi running past screen door in back* The...... (huff) chicken (puff)....... chasing me!!!!!!


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

*running through garden.....*  Arrrghhhhh!!!!!   *screaming like little girl*


----------



## middie

i'm back from wisconsin !! i went to minnesota too. i HAD to go to the international wolf center. here's what it looks like 

Tour the Center 
















here's lakota whom i fell in love with 





they wouldn't let me bring her back grrrr. in fact they wouldn't let me bring ANY of them back. isn't that mean ???. i'll have to post the pics i took in wisconsin tomorrow sometime. this time i promise i will.


----------



## luvs

-DEADLY SUSHI- said:
			
		

> *running through garden.....* Arrrghhhhh!!!!!  *screaming like little girl*


 
lol, big belly laugh! 
my chicken showed you! her name is lilly. i'm gonna have jkath tint her feathers pink with aqua blue tips tomorrow. i'm getting the donkey dyed red.


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

*running past avacado tree and into Pine Forest Maze* Arrrrrrghhhhhh!!!!   Chicken.... catching...... UP!!!!! HELLLLLLLLP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## middie

*throwing down corn so chicken quits chasing sushi*


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

*running past Middie* Here it comes!!!! RUUUUUN!!!!!  


*running onto golf cart and flooring it* aaarrrrghhhhh!


----------



## middie

*running !!!!!!!*   SUSHI DON'T LEAVE WITHOUT ME !!!!!!


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

*catching Middie* Lets GO!!!!!!!!! *looking back*   *chicken pecking at rear of cart*


----------



## middie

why isn't he eating the corn ???????  luvs where are you ?????
you're hen's trying to eat US now !!!!


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Middie, dump the golf balls at the back of the cart! *zipping past lake* Its dark out here and I cant see anything!


----------



## middie

*dumping golf balls*... alright !!!!!  the chicken had a wipe out lmao


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Woooooooo HOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!   Its going to be a feather duster tomorrow!!  


*zooming back to rear of Cafe* Good job Middie! Ok.... once we stop, RUN and I'll shut and lock the door behind us.


----------



## middie

*waiting to run*... he can't peck his way into the cafe can he?? if so we're making wings lol


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

*slamming on breaks* RUN! The hen cant break through the Cafe. Maidrite installed a security system! *closing door after Middie and Sushi gets in and locks door*


Whew.......


----------



## middie

*running!!!!* you okay sush?


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

First time I had a 600 pound hen after me.   Im exhausted.


----------



## middie

me too. i think i'm going to bed. hope i don't have nightmares about fried eggs chasing me lol. night sush


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

What are we going to do with that thing? 

Anyhew, Im going into my room..... taking a shower and going to sleep. I think I pulled a groin muscle.  

*going into elevator*


----------



## middie

we'll let luvs deal with it when she gets here... take some aspirin for that there groin pull *ouch*. sleep well sush


----------



## luvs

middie said:
			
		

> why isn't he eating the corn ??????? luvs where are you ?????
> you're hen's trying to eat US now !!!!


 
lol, you goofballs make me laugh so much.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




~twirling lasso and catching chicken~
got 'er!
you two are safe now.
~holding corn for chicken to eat~
OUCH! she BIT me!...
hmmmmm.... WHERE exactly did i put that meat cleaver? 
here, chicky, chicky, chicken!


----------



## jkath

Why is it that I keep missing all the good stuff?!
Oh well.....

I hope Sushi doesn't get "Chicken Pox" 

Middie, I'm so glad to see you are home from the wolf refuge. What a beauty, that lakota!

Luvs, I made you a warm pear tart, since you can't have chocolate. There's a nutmeg-vanilla glazing sauce in the bowl next to it, and some french vanilla ice cream too.


----------



## jkath

hmmm...again, it is quiet the minute I walk in....


----------



## luvs

jkath said:
			
		

> hmmm...again, it is quiet the minute I walk in....


 
i'll fix that!
~blasting dave matthews~
the pear tart was excellent; thank you, jkath. yummmmm.


----------



## jkath

Hey! Dave is cool.

Ummmm....why do you have white feathers all over?


----------



## jkath

*yawn*
I'd better head off to bed.
I'll check my pms in the am.


----------



## luvs

er, um, WHAT white feathers? 
~frantically brushing feathers off of shirt~
~feathers falling to the ground~
are you implying that i did the 600-lb. hen in?
~hiding meat cleaver and lasso~
ummm, we just got a shipment... gee! well, my golly! it just so happens to be 600 pounds of chicken! (yeah! that's it! we got that chicken in a shipment! they won't know where it REALLY came from!)
um, gang, i kinda can't find the hen. (that might be because she's chicken salad now. 





)
i plead the 5th.


----------



## thier1754

Whaaa....What the *heck* is this in the sink??? It looks like a mountain of GIANT GIBLETS!!! Why, this chicken heart's as big as my head (and that's mighty big, folks... )! Luvs, what've you been *doing*? And *where's* that 600 pound chicken?? 
 ...buck...buck...bu-u-u-u-ck...


----------



## thier1754

Sushi, do you have some giant bacon and an enormous toothpick?  I think I'm going to make one of those livers wrapped in bacon...What do you call 'em?


----------



## luvs

thier1754 said:
			
		

> Whaaa....What the *heck* is this in the sink??? It looks like a mountain of GIANT GIBLETS!!! Why, this chicken heart's as big as my head (and that's mighty big, folks... )! Luvs, what've you been *doing*? And *where's* that 600 pound chicken??
> ...buck...buck...bu-u-u-u-ck...


 
ummmmmm, uh-oh! how did all those giblets end up in that sink? gee, that's funny....
jkath, did YOU do that? for SHAME!
and, thier, you ask what i've been doing? well, um, i've been out in the farm with a meat cleaver. WAIT!!!!! you didn't just read that! it's all in your head! what i REALLY said was, er, um.......
let's see......
um.... i was cleaning the cafe!
yeah, THAT'S it. i was cleaning the cafe.
once again, i plead the 5th.
and i'm not really sure WHERE that big 'ol 600-pound chicken went ... want a chicken sandwich?


----------



## thier1754

Buck buck.  No thanks...


----------



## jkath

Hey! I'm innocent!
MMMmmmmmmmmmmmm! Mighty tasty chicken salad, luvs!


----------



## jkath

It's happening again!  

Every time I walk through the door at the cafe, people vanish! I'm starting to feel like I'm being avoided....


----------



## thier1754

*Thier jumps out from behind the door and gives jkath a big hug and a bouquet of pink and purple tulips.*


----------



## jkath

(((((hug)))))
Thanks so much, Thier! I needed that! Oooooh - these are gorgeous. Let me go get my crystal vase. These will bring such a pretty color into my room!

So, birthday girl (yeah, I know I'm late, but it's more fun to celebrate for a week) did you have fun at your sister's house?


----------



## thier1754

I did! Actually, my birthday is the tenth, but she wanted to celebrate early.  It was nice.  We took a long walk through a wonderful park -- many acres of trees, grasses and flowers, and a duck pond stocked with bass. Beautiful and so relaxing. Her house is very "zen", a great contrast to mine, which is always noisy with animals and adorned with interesting clutter. She craves the quiet, as she works with addicted or disadvantaged and dysfunctional people all day who have so many needs and problems. Home needs to be low stimulation. We discovered that, when we have our long talks, we burst into tears at the same moments!  We're very different, but underneath we have the same heart and the same wiring.


----------



## jkath

What a wonderful memory to bring back home!

Well, then, I guess I'll give you your present on the tenth then...
<<hiding present behind the back door>>


----------



## thier1754

I have a crummy headache, so I think I'm going to go get a latte or some lunch.  I'll be back shortly.  Here's some French wired ribbon to tie around your tulip vase...Several pastel watercolor shades to set off the flowers.  See you in a few!


----------



## jkath

Just like me, you are....

thanks!


----------



## luvs

here's some aspirin, thier, and a a nice cold glass of water. 
i churned some vanilla ice cream for you guys. it's delicious.


----------



## jkath

I'll take some ice cream. But it needs something...ah ha! Fresh strawberries!

Yum!


----------



## thier1754

Mmm...Thanks, Luvs.  I'll plop a scoop into my latte. Slurp.  Think I'm gonna live...  

Latest project: When we lived in CA, we had two bunnies.  We perched them over our compost bins to make the compost...well, COMPOST! I ordered a basic bunny book from Amazon a couple of weeks ago and I'm thinking of doing that again.  Anybody know about raising bunnies in a colder, wetter climate than the Bay Area?


----------



## thier1754

Who could *not* love bunnies?


----------



## thier1754

jkath said:
			
		

> Just like me, you are....
> 
> thanks!


 That's nice to know!  

Now...What's that sticking out from behind the door???


----------



## jkath

um...oh that...um......nothing?


----------



## thier1754

Ooo-kay.....


----------



## middie

jkath i'm not avoiding you i swear !! it's that thing called reality... something about having to go to work against my will *pout*


----------



## Maidrite

I don't know about that Middie,  I like work, I could watch it all day !  
Bring on the Jester, Ok we need more wine in this place without Bang Bang we keep forgetting! He is very good at keep us on our toes. Where is he ?
OK I need a #23 to go super size it and here is 50 pounds of fresh boiled peanuts strait from the south !


----------



## thier1754

Hi, Middie!


----------



## middie

okay one ostrich egg over easy with wheat toast coming right up !
hmmm what to do with all those peanuts ?


----------



## middie

hi their !!! how are you ??


----------



## luvs

thier1754 said:
			
		

> Who could *not* love bunnies?


 
is that not the cutest thing you've seen in your LIFE?! i'm getting a flop-eared bunny! my Mom's gonna kick my hind end, but i don't care. i want a bunny.
did you know wasabi said rabbits CRY when they know they're going to be shot?


----------



## thier1754

middie said:
			
		

> hi their !!! how are you ??


 I'm good.  Just finished doing the labels for today's shipments.  Yawn.  I'm going to go to Borders tonight and get a bigger album for my violin cd's and have a taco salad at Wendy's.  All by myself.   I'll let you know what anatomical bits I find in the chili...


----------



## middie

lol their okay. here's hoping it's a... toe?


----------



## thier1754

Hmmm...I'm thinking...No, I'm NOT thinking.  I won't be able to eat it if I do! Erg...


----------



## middie

lol. seriously i hope there's nothing but chili ingredients in it


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

> Just like me, you are....


 

Ok.... YODA!!!   Just kidding, I am, Jkath!


----------



## thier1754

I'm sure there aren't.  I feel bad for Wendy's.  Unstable/dishonest customers can ruin a business.

When we had our brick and mortar store, we used to carry large bath beads about the size of a grape, and they were in an open bowl to be bought in "eaches". A mother came in with her daughter and was checking out the merchandise, when suddenly her daughter cried out and clutched her face.  The mother came running over to ask where the bathroom was so she could run water on her poor daughter's face. Evidentally, her daughter had picked up one of the bath beads, squeezed it until it exploded, and the liquid landed in her eye.  Was mom mad at daughter? Heavens, no! It was our fault...We still laugh about the amazing exploding bath beads that leap out of the bowl and squirt in children's eyes.  The joys of retail. Luckily, most of our customers were/are terrific.


----------



## middie

don't you just love those customers who don't keep an eye on their kids and blame the store/establishment they're in when something happens to the kid?? i just want to bea the h**l out of them people.


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Wow! We will have none of that at the Cafe!  If we DO...... we will squirt bath beads in their EYE!!!


----------



## middie

you mean i can't beat them?? aw man sush take all my fun away why don't ya *pout*


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Dont POUT! *grabbing a bath bead*


----------



## middie

um...... okay i'll stop pouting (until you turn around) lol


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

*turning around to watch Tawney*


----------



## thier1754

middie said:
			
		

> don't you just love those customers who don't keep an eye on their kids and blame the store/establishment they're in when something happens to the kid?? i just want to bea the h**l out of them people.


 
Gee, Middie, tell us how you REALLY feel!    I'm off to run errands but I'll be back later. (Sushi...cluck.)


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Cluck? .................. CLUCK??????  *Running out of Cafe and across the street to The Barber Shop*


----------



## middie

oh sush turned away *pouting again*
quickly stops as sush turns around yet again


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

I swear I just did something. Did someone erase my memory?    Anyhew, Im going to put on some Italian tunes LOUD and clean. *getting rags and polish*


----------



## middie

i'll go feed the animals again. i know poor nikko is starved.


----------



## jkath

-DEADLY SUSHI- said:
			
		

> Ok.... YODA!!!   Just kidding, I am, Jkath!


 
I was thinking the same thing when I read it back, but I figured if I made mention to it, the cafe staff think I was a bit weird. Good thing to know we have the same brain again


----------



## jkath

Love the music - makes me want some chicken parmigana, cheese raviolis with meat sauce, pasta fagiole, salad, white zin and french bread...oh wait! I had that last night at one of my favorite restaurants!
(and yes, I ate it all!)

<<dancing around, helping to clean the cafe>>


----------



## luvs

-DEADLY SUSHI- said:
			
		

> Ok.... YODA!!!   Just kidding, I am, Jkath!


 
ROFLMAO!!!!!!!! i seriously had the EXACT same thought.
serious, i am. that was an excellent movie, says i. i shall go see it again, thinks i.


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

*scrubbing brass railing* Sorry I cant help but to sing!   Jkath stop rubbing the floor with butter!


----------



## jkath

luvs_food said:
			
		

> that was an excellent movie, says i.


 
You sound more like the voice you hear when you ride the "Pirates of the Carribbean".


----------



## jkath

-DEADLY SUSHI- said:
			
		

> *scrubbing brass railing* Sorry I cant help but to sing!  Jkath stop rubbing the floor with butter!


 
Sing away - you have a nice voice!
As for the butter, it's fun to do, and it's even more fun to watch you slide around with the mop. Maybe you should wear cleats next time you clean.


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

I bought a new monitor today!!!!   The old one was going. I bought a ViewSonic 19 incher for TWENTY BUCKS!!!!  


Thank GOD I had enough dough to cover that. This thing goes for $200!! I went to the Salvation Army and there it was. I looked at IT..... it looked at ME. I tested it..... it..... it was heavy!     But now everyone looks so much BIGGER!!!   I had a 17 incher before.


----------



## thier1754

I prefer the way I look on a 17 incher...


----------



## thier1754

I'm going to be rehearsing with an Irish guitarist and singer at the beginning of July and we may put some stuff together to play and sing at Kell's Irish Pub in Seattle. He's one of their regular musicians. I've been practicing my jigs and reels and some of his music. Should be fun! If/when we get a set put together, I'll post a photo of the gig.  Here's Kells: http://kellsirish.com/ Won't tell you which guy it is yet, in case it doesn't end up coming together...


----------



## luvs

i put some Tool in the cd player.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




after that i'm putting the Beatle's Rocky Racoon.
'choices always were a problem for you...
what you need is someone strong to guide you.
deaf and blind and dumb and born to follow. what you need is someone strong to guide you.
like me. like me-eeee. like MEEE-EEEEEE. like me-eeeee.
if you want to get your soul to Heaven, trust in me, now;
don't you judge or question.
you are broken now, but faith can heal you.
just do everything i tell you to do.'

~changing cd after song ends~
~singing Beatles~
his rival it seems,
had broken his dreams
by stealing the girl of his fancy.
her name was magil,
and she called herself 'lil,
but everyone knew her as nancy.'

i'm putting on sarah mclaughlin's 'angel' next.
'in the arms of the Angel, far away from here.
from this cold, dark hotel room,
and the fear that you feel
you were pulled from the wreckage of your silent reverie
you're in the arms of the Angel;
may you find some comfort here.

then i'm putting on Hole's 'amethyst' and 'doll prts'.

i'd like a stiff drink, please. caffeine-free coke and captian. thanks.


----------



## luvs

jkath said:
			
		

> You sound more like the voice you hear when you ride the "Pirates of the Carribbean".


 
do i, asks i?


----------



## luvs

-DEADLY SUSHI- said:
			
		

> I bought a new monitor today!!!!  The old one was going. I bought a ViewSonic 19 incher for TWENTY BUCKS!!!!
> 
> 
> Thank GOD I had enough dough to cover that. This thing goes for $200!! I went to the Salvation Army and there it was. I looked at IT..... it looked at ME. I tested it..... it..... it was heavy!   But now everyone looks so much BIGGER!!!  I had a 17 incher before.


 
i would have sent you one of my extra ones, sush! too bad i didn't know you needed one.
my subwoofer is being a brat. i'm gonna have to get a new one.
i was listening to Tool's 'opiate' and noticed the woofer wasn't vibrating even though i had the music turned up about as high as goes.
drat.


----------



## jkath

Just checking in - I'm only here for a tiny bit. I have to grill a lot of chicken thighs for dinner, and I also bought some king crab for the h and one son who like it.
Busy busy busy!

Ever had one of those phone calls that make you smile?
I just had one and it made my day.


----------



## jkath

Bye all - the chicken is almost done.

I may be on later, but if I'm not, Sweet Dreams!


----------



## thier1754

What made you smile with that call?


----------



## middie

Ever had one of those phone calls that make you smile?
I just had one and it made my day.

jkath as a matter of fact i did about 6:00 this evening


----------



## middie

okay guys i'm heading down to my room. reality needs me at 8:00 a.m. tomorrow until 5:00 p.m. eck!!!
goodnight guys


----------



## luvs

nighty-nite, middie. sleep well.


----------



## thier1754

Good night, Middie!  I'm turning in, too.  Lots to do tomorrow. Sweet dreams to all.


----------



## luvs

i'm upset. my Mom and Brother were in a car accident earlier.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




some lady crashed right into them. they're sort of all right, but my Brother is having a lot of pain and my Mom thinks she has whiplash. plus she hit her head really hard. we're practically ordering her to go to the hospital or the doctor.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



the car's not in too bad of shape. the exhaust is ruined and the bumper was hanging by a thread, but my Dad fixed the bumper. some of the paint from the other car is scratched into my Mom's car now. she is gonna have one he*l of a time getting a good trade-in on that car now.
there was a car i was going to buy the other day and the guy said it was hit in the rear end and the quarterpanel. my Dad was like, 'NO! you are NOT getting a car with that kind of damage.' i just flipped him the bird and said i'll do what i want, but he's right.


----------



## thier1754

Take a deep breath, Luvs.  Let them calm down and go to the doc or the hospital tomorrow. You get some sleep, too.  They're going to need their gutsy little Luvs tomorrow for moral and physical support.  Promise?


----------



## luvs

i promise i'll be there for them, thier. 
i can't promise i'll sleep, though. probably not. i've been drinking so i can't take my sleeping pills. maybe tomorrow or the next night.


----------



## thier1754

You'll all be in my prayers.


----------



## luvs

thank you, thier.
good night. sleep tight.


----------



## jkath

thier1754 said:
			
		

> What made you smile with that call?


 
Just realizing life's potentials.


Luvs, why are you still here? You need sleep girl! I think Thier is right - you need rest so you can be there for Mom and Bro tomorrow.

(did you tell your Dad he was right afterall?)


----------



## jkath

Well, since it's just me again, I'm turning up the stereo while I clean up around here.

<<turning on Sinatra's duet with Bono "I've got you under my skin">>

<<sweeping, mopping, cleaning tables, humming along to the music>>


----------



## luvs

jkath said:
			
		

> Just realizing life's potentials.
> 
> 
> Luvs, why are you still here? You need sleep girl! I think Thier is right - you need rest so you can be there for Mom and Bro tomorrow.
> 
> (did you tell your Dad he was right afterall?)


 
i'll be on my computer all night, jkath. i always am. i'm 'jammin to Tool and Phish and Sarah Maclaughlin and hanging out on the computer till later.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 i'm gonna lay down later but i probably won't get to sleep. not today. i just slept the other day.
and nope, i didn't let my Dad know he was right. not yet. he knows he's right, lol.


----------



## crewsk

Anyone feel like coming to help me pack up my house? I'm tired of wrapping & boxing stuff!!! I've been up since 5 this morning & haven't gotten much of anything done. I have drank 2 pots of coffee though. I wish I could find a pic of our new house!! I want to show it to y'all!!


----------



## jkath

luvs_food said:
			
		

> nope, i didn't let my Dad know he was right. not yet. he knows he's right, lol.


 
Tell him, luvs. He may know he's right, but you need to acknowledge it. Really. 

Crewsk! I'll be right over after I get some packing tape, styrofoam peanuts and a bunch of newspaper.

PS - if you're packing plates, put a paper plate between each one and they will not break!

See ya later - gotta go do the gym thing


----------



## crewsk

Here's the house. It's not a very clear pic, but it's all I could find. Jkath, I'm actually planning on packing my dishes with my towels & stuff between them. I'll keep the paper plate idea in mind too. Thanks!!


----------



## PA Baker

I love it, crewsk--it's adorable!  My house is the same colors!  I especially like the big front porch.  It looks like you'll have lots of room for gardening, too!  I'm really happy for you!


----------



## crewsk

Thanks! The front porch really isin't all that big, it's rather narrow but on the left side there is a pretty good size porch. I'm going to have to invest in some fire ant killer before I do much of anything in the yard though. Those little things are everywhere!! After talking to some of the neighbors, they are having a tough time with them this year too.


----------



## PA Baker

I've never had to deal with fire ants--thank heavens!  It looks like you have a nice sized lot for being in a sub-division.  That's the one complaint I have about our house.  The neighbors on either side are just too close for comfort some days!  

Does this mean we no longer get to talk about Norris?  What town are you moving to?


----------



## crewsk

We delt with fire ants at our last house. I found out the hard way that we had them in the front yard & couldn't wear shoes for about a week. It is a nice sized lot, that was the one thing I looked at before deciding on this house. I want neighbors as long as they aren't sitting right on top of us. Nah, we can still talk about Norris. I'll be coming back to visit with some of our neighbors quite frequently I guess. We're moving back to Liberty. We lived there for about 6 years. It's bigger than Norris & everyone wears pants (unless you get lucky enough to be in Family Dollar when the town exhibitionist decides to try on clothes in the middle of the store )! TC won't have to change schools either.


----------



## jkath

Crewsk, that house suits you so well! It is really adorable. I'm so happy to hear that TC will be in the same school too - that's such an important factor!

Is that a little tree in the front, on the left? If so, what type is it?
Are there any pre-established gardens?


----------



## Maidrite

Is Liberty Closer to Us Crewsk ? 
Congrats on buying a house. I feel for you with the Fire Ants We have 1.5 Acres of Fire Ants. I Love Driving over their 2 foot High Hills. I have a couple of bags of Killer with their names one them .  
I borrowed the Fraze from First Blood with my bandana on "I'll give you a war you won't believe"
I can't do that smashed up lip thing he does though!


----------



## Maidrite

Oh while I am here can I please get a double order of #34 and Two Big Gulp cups of "UNSWEET" tea. 
Sorry but last time my tea was like pancake syrup. 
 Oh and by the way I sing Elvis Songs just like him, name one just name it!


----------



## jkath

Okay, we have a jkath special coming right up: 1 french dip with horseradish sauce and munster on a toasted (not grilled) french baguette. Side order of a twice baked potato and a cup of french onion soup. (Now THAT is a meal!)
And some unsweet tea, with a fresh lemon slice.

Elvis...hmmm - never got into him, but how is your jailhouse rock?


----------



## crewsk

jkath said:
			
		

> Crewsk, that house suits you so well! It is really adorable. I'm so happy to hear that TC will be in the same school too - that's such an important factor!
> 
> Is that a little tree in the front, on the left? If so, what type is it?
> Are there any pre-established gardens?


 
Thanks jkath! 

There are 3 trees like that across the front. One on the right side & 2 on the left. I think there uesd to be 2 on each side. I have no clue what they are. I'll have to get a closer pic of one of them & see if I can find out. There aren't any established gardens but there will be before long!! I know that to the left of the side porch, will be turned into my rose bed.


Maidrite, Liberty isin't any closer to you. It's right outside Norris. So, we're only moving about 5 miles from our house now.


----------



## luvs

grrrrrr... i HATE my brother. i'm about to clock him. he locked me out.
i'm putting on sarah mclaughlin's 9/11 memorial version of 'angel'.
it always makes me cry but it's very soothing.
so does that movie 'city of angels'. they play 'angel' during it.
i sob.


----------



## Heat

Luvs, That my favorite sobbing song of mine. It was played at both my mother and my sisters funeral. Its absolutley beautiful!!  I sing it myself.


----------



## luvs

i need a drink. i'm making a margarita.
anyone else thirsty?
in reality, i'm waiting on the 'ol fiance so we can go out to this Greek festival here in town. 
i really, really hope they have beer there, though.
GRRRRRRRRRRR.... my subwoofer is giving me the hardest time. i'm about ready to chuck it into the trash can.


----------



## luvs

Heat said:
			
		

> Luvs, That my favorite sobbing song of mine. It was played at both my mother and my sisters funeral. Its absolutley beautiful!! I sing it myself.


 
oh, that's so sad, heat! i got misty-eyed just reading your post.
another one that gets me is pink floyd's 'wish you were here.'
my friend's teenaged little brother drowned and that's what they played at his funeral. a couple of my friends' Dads came and played it along with some of my friends on thier acoustic guitars while we hung out around the bonfire- we were at a kegger-, and it took all of my strength not to start weeping.


----------



## luvs

~putting biggie smalls cd in cd player~
singing and dancing... 'biggie, biggie, biggie, can't you see?
sometimes your words just hypnotize me.'
(i seriously can't quit dancing and singing. i've been at it all day and alll of last night.)

grrrrrrr, i just got 3 new voice mails. hang on while i get them.


----------



## jkath

Around the world day is coming soon  - maybe tomorrow?
What do you guys think?


----------



## thier1754

Feeling overwhelmed...Heck, I haven't even decorated my room yet.


----------



## jkath

Then who are all the guys in the white overalls that keep coming in and out of here?


----------



## thier1754

............


----------



## jkath

They're carrying paint buckets, ladders, and that guy over there has a tool belt.
Hey! Isn't that Ty Pennington?


----------



## thier1754

I've been listening to my new cd...Go to Amazon, do a search for "Hahn Lark Ascending", go to "Samples", and choose "Lark Ascending".  It's soooo beautiful.


----------



## thier1754

jkath said:
			
		

> They're carrying paint buckets, ladders, and that guy over there has a tool belt.
> Hey! Isn't that Ty Pennington?


 






Yes!!


----------



## luvs

whew, i am in LOVE with the music. i was just listening to janis joplin's 'mercedes benz'.
when i was sick in the hospital with some heart problems, the entire floor got together and sang 'mercedes benz.' some of the gals tapped the beat out, and the whole gang sang some janis. it was awesome. we all got to forget that we were sick for a few minutes. it got pretty loud, lol! we really got into it....
the one guy had his acoustic guitar there, and he'd play songs like 'stairway to heaven' and 'crtis lowe' and some hendrix for us all the time. he was so passionate when he played. it was awesome. it made being ill so much easier; we'd all go into the room when we heard him start playing, and we'd clap and cheer for him.


----------



## jkath

Thier, do you know what Ty is doing in your room, or is he giving you a makeover surprise? ooooooooooooooh! look! There's Carter!


----------



## thier1754

I have no idea...What is he doing??


----------



## jkath

Looks like the Macarena to me.


----------



## thier1754

........


----------



## jkath

Come on, they're doing the conga line!
<<grabbing thier and throwing her between Ty and Carter>>
You go girl!


----------



## thier1754

Aaaaah! I don't dance!! I'm too embarassed!


----------



## thier1754

Oh.....All right.....







Thier burns up the floor!!​


----------



## luvs

Heat said:
			
		

> Luvs, That my favorite sobbing song of mine. It was played at both my mother and my sisters funeral. Its absolutley beautiful!! I sing it myself.


 
i want my tattoo to come from the lyics of that beautiful song:
'let me be empty and weightless and maybe i'll find some peace tonight.' (the words are changed up a little for the tattoo.)


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Thier.... that is a BEAUTIFUL song!   Makes me want to buy it actually. For the trip back home from work. Ok.... I just came back from the Toyota dealership. I went in to get a radiator flush, and then they found out that my differential was leaking. Its a gear box that is part of my transmission. So I would up paying alot more than I thought I would.   BUT.... if they didnt catch it, it would have destroyed my transmission that would cost about $2700 to replace. So it was a good thing. But $265 bucks out of the Ol' account. ARGGHHH!  Well they also ajusted my rear breaks for nothing. That was VERY nice of them!  Anyhow Im pooped and I have a meeting at 7:30 in the morning. Im going out to the avacado tree to pick a ripe one, chomp on that and then Im off to bed. *going out in back*


----------



## jkath

Sush, would you mind picking one for me too?


----------



## jkath

Thier, you look ravishing. Now, let go of Ty....I think he can't breathe.


----------



## thier1754

*Thier, smooching Ty enthusiastically after affectionately bending him over the sink in the kitchen, suddenly notices that he has an enormous giblet stuck in his hair spikes...* luvs!!! Didn't I tell you to get rid of those...eeeeewwwwww...


----------



## jkath

Poor Ty.
He didn't even say goodbye.

Thier! Let's see what he did to your room!
(Have you seen Middie's, Luvs' and mine?)


----------



## luvs

um, oops! i got mad and threw a handful of hen guts at him. 
i start cooking class tomorrow night, guys! (non-credit.)


----------



## thier1754

I'm ready for the tour...


----------



## jkath

okay! Let's go!
Hey...where's Middie? 
Wait till you meet Nikko.

***wag wag wag *** Thier, this is Katie, my dog.


----------



## thier1754

No wonder, Luvs!! What am I gonna do with you??


----------



## jkath

I think Sushi got lost again.


----------



## thier1754

Patting Katie...She likes me!  Maybe it's the scent of day old giblets...


----------



## jkath

Naw...she's just a good judge of character 

Sooooo - how does your room look?
Ready to open the door and see it?


----------



## thier1754

Lead the way!


----------



## jkath

is this your room?


----------



## jkath

ooooooooooooooooohhhhhhhhhhhhhh

aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## jkath

Looks like Ty left his shoes, though


----------



## thier1754

I hope so!! It's so peaceful.  Is there a place for my music and instrument and my books??


----------



## thier1754

I was gonna mention that...They're a bit big for me!


----------



## thier1754

Actually, I was thinking a bit bigger, size-wise.  And maybe greens, pinks and yellows...


----------



## jkath

Just off camera to the left, is a large "atrium-conservatory" kind of bay window for your music.


----------



## jkath

Maybe this is someone else's room....


----------



## jkath

​is this it?​


----------



## jkath

or this?


----------



## thier1754

I think this may be close...


----------



## jkath

Thier, I have that same chair in my garage.
And, the toile pillow looks a lot like stuff I have too...


----------



## thier1754

Yes, that's definitely my room.  I love cottage style.  But thanks for the other ideas...I really like the green silk spread room with the white wood molding canopy, too, but I like more color.


----------



## jkath

BTW, I just pulled a devil's food bundt cake out of the oven and plated it. I'm cutting it into slices with lemon curd between 'em. Want some? It's still really warm.
<<gulping down milk>>


----------



## thier1754

I'm very partial to toile.  It just feels right to me. 

Well, I'm off to practice.  I have a whole binder of music to learn in the next couple of days.    Hugs!


----------



## thier1754

jkath said:
			
		

> BTW, I just pulled a devil's food bundt cake out of the oven and plated it. I'm cutting it into slices with lemon curd between 'em. Want some? It's still really warm.
> <<gulping down milk>>


 CAKE??? YES!!!


----------



## jkath

g'nite, Thier.

Have a good practice.


----------



## thier1754

There's always time for cake.


----------



## jkath

Here - take half. My kids waited up for it, so they had their cake, I had mine, and there's a lot more.

And here's some lemon curd for the road.


----------



## thier1754

Mmmm...Thanks, jkath.  You're the best.   Night!


----------



## luvs

where's that megaphone? and my airhorn?
morning, crew! 
i'm made blt's with peppered bacon for breakfast. they're in the oven on low heat to keep them warm. 
~pouring glass of milk~
~taking bite of sandwich~
yummmmmm!
can't wait till class starts tonite!
can't wait to meet my classmates, either.


----------



## jkath

<<stumbling into the cafe, wearing fuzzy blue bathrobe and purple slippers>>
coffee.

please.


----------



## luvs

i can't do it, jkath! coffee is bad for you! (well it is IMO, lol)
here, have a cosmo instead. we all know booze is MUCH better for you at 9:53 in the morning.


----------



## jkath

<<drinking 2nd cup of half/caf half/decaf with lots of milk, no sugar>>
Okay, I am awake. Did I miss anything?


----------



## thier1754

Miss anything?  Well...Brad and Angelina were here, and the Chippendales stopped by, and Sushi was chased by a giant toad...No, you didn't miss anything.


----------



## jkath

Okee dokee then.

I'm kinda ticked off today. Last night I told the h we couldn't attend a wedding we'd been invited to, as it was during the time of our upcoming vacation. He says "No, we'll probably go.". Now, the vacation plans have been set in stone for a while now (Vegas on July 4th for a week), so I asked him why. The answer: "oh, yeah, my boss asked for the same time off, so he'll probably get it and I won't." This was the only time my nephew could go (we take him), and it's the only time I was getting the fabulous deals. I could just spit.


----------



## thier1754

jkath, you sound very upset.  I'm really sorry about the scheduling mess up.  It's very hard to make plans and have them blasted like that.


----------



## jkath

Especially when he's known about this situation for a while. 
You'd think I'd be used to this, as this type of scenario is a common occurrence around here, but I'm not.

Oh well, ***whoosh**** bad thoughts are gone now.

How did you like my cake last night? There's still a bit more....


----------



## thier1754

No cake yet, thanks.  I'm having my high protein breakfast...


----------



## Maidrite

JKATH do you have any more of that cake ? May I please have a piece ? I brought these cream puffs over I am sorry there are only 10 kinds and I only have 10 dozen of each but they are fresh made. 
 Oh may I get a # 44 with extra mild sauce and a Sugar Free No Fear Power Drink, With a Big Gulp Unsweet tea Please.


----------



## jkath

Here ya go...Chorizo, jalepeno, and onion-egg scramble in a tomatillo-habenero tortilla, topped with avocado slices with extra mild sauce....one SFNFPD, and a huge slice of devil's food bundt cake with lemon curd on top.

Order up!


----------



## Maidrite

DRINK DRINK FIRE FIRE did you put All the seeds on here or use Extra Hot Sauce? I feel this burn now and I better it willl Burn MORE Later!


----------



## jkath

You said #44..........
I think you may have wanted the #43:
plain bean burrito, no spice, no sauce with mild cheddar.

Did you ever get your meal yesterday? It was the jkath special.


----------



## crewsk

Here's a bottle of liquid extra strangth Maalox Maidrite. It'll take care of the burn now & later! Trust me, I know!!


----------



## jkath

Gotta go, kids - time for my    class.
Take care!


----------



## crewsk

Here's a gallon of homemade butter pecan ice cream & a fresh sour cream pound cake that's still warm. I've gotta go get the kids clothes together for church tonight. See y'all later!


----------



## Maidrite

Thank YoU Crewsk and I will remember that Jkath Thank You!
OK DO YOU KNOW WHAT THE LONGest Word IN the Dictionary is ?


























SMILES       THERE is a "S"      Mile        "S" between the two S's! 
You KNow what I never could firgure why I always Got into Trouble in Class, Can any of you ?


----------



## luvs

jkath said:
			
		

> Okee dokee then.
> 
> I'm kinda ticked off today. Last night I told the h we couldn't attend a wedding we'd been invited to, as it was during the time of our upcoming vacation. He says "No, we'll probably go.". Now, the vacation plans have been set in stone for a while now (Vegas on July 4th for a week), so I asked him why. The answer: "oh, yeah, my boss asked for the same time off, so he'll probably get it and I won't." This was the only time my nephew could go (we take him), and it's the only time I was getting the fabulous deals. I could just spit.


 
whack him in the gut and chase him with a broom. then cook the meal he hates the most for dinner, but not before you put his favorite shirt through the paper shredder, deflate his football, and bathe his razor in some poison ivy. (make sure you wear rubber gloves. )
not that i've done any of these things.  
like i always say, he*l hath no fury like that of a woman scorned...'
hear that, men?


----------



## middie

jkath said:
			
		

> Poor Ty.
> He didn't even say goodbye.
> 
> Thier! Let's see what he did to your room!
> (Have you seen Middie's, Luvs' and mine?)


 
their go back to page 131... you can see the murals i have painted on my walls. and there's a pic of my baby nikko too.


----------



## jkath

luvs, I've found the best way to make an impression when someone makes me mad.
Be indifferent to them. Act appropriately, do what is expected of you, but no small talk, and answers are short and to the point. 

This way, you're not being rude, or vengeful, you're not hurting anyone, but you are making your point quietly. Sometimes people hear you most when you whisper.


----------



## crewsk

Very well said jkath! I have tried both approaches & find the quite one gets many more results.


----------



## jkath

...and nobody can get mad at you!


Well, I'm off to do some plumbing - the bathroom sink is all clogged up!


----------



## Maidrite

It is better to have one True friend that to have many fair weather friends.


----------



## luvs

oh, i'm great at ignoring people and offering up the silent treatment, jkath, believe me...
the jerk will utter something that ticks me off.
so then i cross my legs opposite him.
usually this is in the car, so i stare out the window. or go 80 mph, if we're in my car.
i kick my leg to and fro and keep one eyebrow raised if he's the one driving.
kinda like this:
https://home.comcast.net/~gapgal_81/pics/1.bmp
but the smile is a bitter one.
sometimes i'm not really even mad, but i have to keep him in line, 'ya know?
usually i won't call him for 2 or 3 days after that and i'll ignore his incoming calls, till he calls me in and leaves a me message and cries.
i'm a born b****.


----------



## jkath

<<running in>>
Who wants a big juicy burger? Me too! Let's get grilling!


----------



## thier1754

Count me in! Cheese, avocado, lettuce, mayonnaise, some of Rainee's chow chow, and a frosty Pepsi, please!


----------



## jkath

Oh Thier, that sounds just right!

2 of everything...........coming up!


----------



## thier1754

*Thier sits at the counter on her little red naugahyde spinny-stool, bouncing up and down and spinning around, waiting for her burger...*


----------



## mitch_the_chef

*Is your menu this HUGE!?*

Well since you have a big menu I was just wondering if you could oh I dont know, make a fois gras and wild boar terrine. I would also like a display of cheese, I want ATLEAST 113 different kinds, and I want them all to be brie. I would also like a shirley temple to drink and some strawberry cheesecake. Haha just playin' with ya'.


----------



## thier1754

No no, Mitch...It's all right! Jkath can make all that stuff.  Oh...She's not here. Hmm. As a matter of fact, I have a terrine I just chilled overnight that you may have...I made two fois gras and wild boar terrines yesterday. (I would have taken the extra to my sister's house, but I was so exhausted after capturing the boar and cooking that I just retired for the night after dinner.) We only have 112 cheeses because jkath ate the brie last night at midnight...I heard her rustling around in the dark kitchen opening cracker wrappers.  Sorry! Here's your Shirley Temple (my personal fave) and your cake, but save that for dessert. Bon appetit!


----------



## jkath

Mitch! Hey buddy, good to see you here. Yes, I indeed ate that brie, but "TA-DA"! I've brought you quite an array of fresh cheeses, including cranberry brie, pepper brie, creamy brie, hard brie, onion brie, and well, brie brie.

Hey, thier, can I have a Roy Rogers?


----------



## thier1754

You bet! Here you go: 1 oz cherry mix \ 2/3 sprite \ 1/3 coke ice \ rocks. Drink up!


----------



## jkath

oh yum! Thank you so much!

I'd better go - I'm hoping to get a call


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

*Stumbling into Cafe*  arrrgghhhh. LOOOOONG day at work.   Im pooped.


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

*going over to massage chair with spiked lime-on-aide* Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh..............  *squishing toes* This is what I need! Come on guys. There are 2 more chairs. I would love a nice conversation. Lets talk about politics and religion!


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Ok... I see how it is. No one is around so I guess I better clean my room. Its a MESS!!! *getting out vaccum and rug shampooer*


----------



## middie

*peeking head into sushi's door*
hi sushi !!! how ya doin? i'm hot
so i'm going to get me some ice
water. would you like some?


----------



## middie

sush ? sushi ? where did ya go ??
oh well. nikko looks like it's just
you and me.


----------



## middie

okay nobody's here... so nikko and i are going downstairs. see ya guys later


----------



## thier1754

I'm here, ready for politics and religion...Hellooooo???


----------



## middie

i hear voices !!!!!!
*running back upstairs*

helloooooooooo??????


----------



## middie

hmmm i must be hearing things.
*going back downstairs*


----------



## luvs

middie? did you just say that you hear voices? uh-oh..... ~flipping through phone book in search of psychiatrists in middie's area~ ~looking up side effects of thorazine and electroshock therapy~

sush, you and i have already talked religion over the phone, so we don't have much to talk about in that department, but politics would make for a nice, heated argument!


----------



## middie

*hearing voices again*
*running upstairs ONE
more time*


----------



## luvs

here, mid. i just spoke with the doctor and he prescribed a pill for you that he said will make those voices go away, at least for a little while.
after that i need you to get into the car and put your seatbelt on. were going to the loony bin. er, um, i mean DISNEY WORLD! yep, THAT'S it.... DISNEY world...... 
~gently guiding middie to car~


----------



## middie

okay luvs you're not very funny


----------



## luvs

yeah, yeah.
you know you love me, middie! 
wanna share a steak and cheese hoagie and some chips with me?


----------



## middie

yes i do love you and yes i would love to share a hoagie and chips with you. i'm starving.


----------



## luvs

~slicing sammich in half and putting half onto a plate for middie~
here, middie, i gave you a plate with a wolf painted on it.

on another subject, class was awesome tonite! we made some yummy food. my classmates were nice.


----------



## thier1754

Hi, Middie!  What did you make, Luvs?


----------



## middie

oooh luvs this is a beautiful plate !! i'm glad you enjoyed class. how many weeks are you in it?


----------



## middie

hi their !! how are you?? did you get to meet my nikko yet?


----------



## thier1754

I'm fair to middlin' -- I held a sick little baby yesterday and today I'm coming down with her virus.  Not good, since I have to play for a wedding Friday and Saturday.  I'm chucking Cold-Eze.

I'd love to meet Nikko! Is that the little wolf pup?


----------



## middie

here's my baby nikko their







isn't she the cutest? yes she is a wolf.
for a wolf she's pretty laid back... she does like
to nip at sushi's ankles though lol


----------



## middie

oooph their i'm sorry you're under the weather. would you like some tea with some honey and lemon?


----------



## thier1754

That would be lovely.  Thank you! Hugs to your little wolf pup.  Beautiful!


----------



## luvs

thier, we made some chicken and some beef stir-fry, and some fried rice and something else i forget.
mid, class is only 4 weeks long, but i have a wine-tasting class again for 6 weeks.
i wanted to take some more classes, but my Mom said 2, and 2 only, so 2 it was.
sigh.


----------



## middie

here's you tea with honey and lemon thier. be careful it's hot


----------



## middie

are you going to share your food with us sometimes luvs?


----------



## middie

okay well i keep getting booted off of this site so nikko and i are heading for bed. have a goodnight their and luvs.


----------



## luvs

i sure will, middie! i left some of the food on the counter in warmers so you guys could try it out.


----------



## thier1754

Thanks, girls.  You always cheer me up.  Sweet dreams!


----------



## luvs

i called some of my friends and my fiance and they're coming by to play some music for you guys.
~luv's jakie and her friends playing staind's 'outside' and pink floyd's 'wish you were here'~
~luvs once again flitting about, dancing and singing~
i remember a concert i was at, i think it may have been roger waters, but it also may have been phish or dave matthews, and i found this phishhead's ID. i need to think about it for a minute. i had to send it home to him.
actually, it must have been phish, cause i remember being worried that he wouldn't have his ID if he was following phish. OOPS!


----------



## jkath

helloooooooooooooooooooooooooo?
Anyone still here? The lights are off, but I think I hear voices downstairs...


----------



## luvs

you and middie are BOTH hearing voices, jkath?! what is going ON here at this cafe?
uh-oh.   my Mom just shoved my door open and is LIVID because i have my music vibrating the whole house. she's flipping out on me as i type.


----------



## jkath

ah! I found the voice! It's you, luvs!

Oh, look at Sushi, asleep in the massage chairs again.
BTW, Sushi hasn't shown us his room yet. I heard he was cleaning it, but I can't wait to see what he's done with the place.

Is that stir fry I smell?


----------



## luvs

yep, that's stir fry you smell, jkath.
whew... it was just me you were hearing.
middie's safe now; i took her to the psych ward,- er, um, i mean disney world!-
and the very nice doctors gave her a shot that made all the voices stop just before they put her into the leather restraints and the straightjacket.


----------



## jkath

Are you sure that was middie you took? I just saw her with Nikko outside the cafe. She said she was taking him for a walk and then she was off to bed. 

luvs...who did you take?


----------



## luvs

lol, jkath, if you think about it for a second i'll bet you can figure out who i REALLY took, lol!


----------



## luvs

Heat said:
			
		

> Luvs, That my favorite sobbing song of mine. It was played at both my mother and my sisters funeral. Its absolutley beautiful!! I sing it myself.


 
how sad, heat. sigh.
that's the song i had asked my Mom to play at my funeral when i die.
i just listened to the september 11th version of it and cried.
that version is soooooo sad; it has recordings of a guy whose friend was in one of the buildings and he was in the building earlier, and some other people who were there, and president bush speaking of it.
you must hear it.


----------



## jkath

Hi guys!
I have to be in and out of here quickly, as I'm making lunch for a friend today. 
I'm just dropping off these doughnuts from Donutman. They're big round glazed doughnuts that they split open with a great big cooking spoon, and then shovel a ton of either fresh strawberry slices with sauce or peaches with sauce into them. They are famous for these babies, so I thought I'd share 'em with you.

I'll try to come back later - this place needs cleaning!


----------



## middie

grabbing me a strawberry donut...
oh yummmmmmm... to die for.
i can see why the donutman is famous.

starting to scrub kitchen from the cabinets down.


----------



## jkath

Hey Middie - need help?
I've just finished making lunch - I made my famous "Summer Salad". I'm bringing the first batch for lunch with a friend. My little one is at Disneyland today with the all the academic achievers from school, and the older one has an academic award ceremony tonight. It'll be hard to feed everyone at the same time, so Summer Salad is on the menu for dinner too.


----------



## choclatechef

I found six carbon steel knives this morning for my auntie at the thrift shop for a buck each!  

I just finished washing and steel wooling them, and now I am going to spend some time with the sharpening stone.

I also found three pyrex pie pans, a pyrex square cake pan, and a pyrex loaf pan.  I washed them up for the Boys and Girls' club and they are on the dish drainer now.

A little bleach in the wash water for disinfecting purposes, and they all shine like new.


----------



## jkath

Now THAT's shopping!

I go to estate sales for stuff like that too. Usually the older stuff holds up so much better than new.

Middie and Choclate, want some Summer Salad? I've got a TON!


----------



## choclatechef

The knives are all sharpened now, and tomorrow, I will surprise my auntie with them!

Sure, I'll have some salad.  I haven't eaten lunch yet.

Do you have some lemonade?


----------



## Maidrite

May I have some Jkath and Hello Middie and Choclatechef.
I need a #51 and some Cottage Cheese on the side please! And yes a Big Gulp of Ice Tea unsweet please. Has anyone seen Buckytom? It was his turn to sweep yesterday! Oh well I swept it up myself. Have a Nice Day Girls.


----------



## jkath

Choclate, I have some Lemonade-Iced Tea. Want some? I'll even put a mint sprig in so it's pretty.

Yes, Maidrite, please take some - It is spilling over the top of my 18 qt. roaster that I have to mix it in. As for the # 51...Okee dokee. Blue cream of wheat, blue jell-o, grilled blue-gill and bleu cheese dressing on the salad. Would you like your Cottage cheese blue?
Oh! and would you like some of the Lemonade-Iced Tea too?

Sweeping looks nice, btw.


----------



## luvs

YUM! strawberry-covered glazed donuts!


----------



## choclatechef

Hi Maidrite!

Thanks jkath!  That just hit the spot.


----------



## thier1754

*Thier drags in, hair sticking up on top, eyes half closed...* Hi, gang.  Anybody got an instant cure for cold/flu? I have to play tomorrow and the next day and I feel like something the cat dragged in....


----------



## jkath

Here ya go - cold eze swabs for your nose, some vitmin C and a big giant orange juice. Oh, and here's some eucalyptus aromatherapy drops, and some echinacea tea.

I need to go - time for lunch.

Bye all!

(PS - Thier, thank you, again for what you did)


----------



## thier1754

jkath said:
			
		

> (PS - Thier, thank you, again for what you did)


 You're welcome, jkath. You're dear to my heart...

I'm drinking and swabbing...Thanks for the cures!


----------



## middie

jkath thanks for the salad it was so good.
cc you need to take me shopping with you.
you find the great bargains !! their i hope you're
feeling better by tomorrow. and hi maidrite !! luvs
eat another donut hon.


----------



## luvs

alright, gang. i'm off to go through my potential tatoo artists' portfolios and then we're going to the bar. i talked to our friend shelly and she wants us to come over, too.
i might get my tongue re-pierced tonite. i have to find my old pink barbell first. i took it out 5 years ago, but they're coming into style again.
when my Parents bought me a pierced tongue for my 16th birthday, the first thing i did was eat some granola, and then i went out drinking at a party. OUCH!


----------



## luvs

havin another donut first, though....
dancing to tool and belting out song.
okay, i really have to get into the tub. i'm 'spossed to be ready already. but jerk is late.


----------



## jkath

Hellooooooooooooooooooooooo kids!

I'm stuffed from lunch, and had wonderful conversation. What could be better?

Middie, did you see that show last thursday night (about the has been 80s bands?)


----------



## middie

i did jkath. i was disapponted that loverboy lost but arrested developement won...
talk about wrong !!! oh guess who i just talked to ( hee hee hee)


----------



## jkath

Loverboy SO should've won! But, arrested development was really tight. 
Tiffany looked old and tired. The flock of seagulls guy *whoa*! not a good singer, imo.
So, who'd you talk to?


----------



## middie

i talked to the pan-man. twice this week tee hee


----------



## middie

and i was never a tiffany fan to begin with


----------



## jkath

*woo woo!*

*you go girl!!!!!!!*


----------



## middie

i wish i could


----------



## jkath

You can. The fear of the unknown is really scary, but you can.
You are very strong!


----------



## jkath

I'm listening to Sting's "Nothing like the Sun"...I picked it up at the library today. I used to have it, but I got rid of all my music one time. (dummy me!) I also picked up Louis Prima, on Sushi's recommendation. I also got a copy of Alton Brown's "I'm just here for the Food".
I love the library~!


----------



## jkath

By the way, IcyMist may be dropping by the cafe in the next day or two...so let's get this place sparkling!


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Im going to the Pine Tree Maze and relax for awhile. Really long day.


----------



## jkath

<<bringing Sushi a nice cold drink and a plate of pasta>>

Sorry to hear that, Sushi. Just don't get lost on your way back.


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

The path is always lighted on my way back.   *drinking* (gulp) Thanks Jkath.


----------



## jkath

Ahhhhhh - smart move!

Would you like anything else? Cheesecake, perhaps?


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Nope, Im fine.   Im Zen-ing out.


----------



## thier1754

Welcome, Sushi! Kick back and be comfy.


----------



## crewsk

There's a fresh pot of cinnamon pecan coffee & I'm taking a large cup to go. I have to clean my parents house today, mom is on her way back from New Orleans. YAY!!!! She's been gone a week & I miss her! Plus, I have to put her anniversay present on the bed. Daddy got her a bed skirt, pillow shams, & coverlet that she's been wanting for a while. She'll be beyond happy even though she accidentilty found it a couple of weeks ago when she was getting the suit cases out of the closet.


----------



## jkath

mmmmmmmmmmmmmmm! Cinnamon Pecan coffee - it's wonderful, Crewsk. Have a great time getting your mom's gift all ready - sounds so nice

I've already been to the gym, fixed breakfast for the kids, made their lunches and ironed h's suit. Whew~! And it's only 7:35. I'm beat!

I'm in a cheese mood, but I need protein....got any fixins for omelettes?


----------



## Maidrite

Thank You Jkath, I enjoyed my meal yesterday while listening to Elvis sing "Blue Moon" and "Blue Seude Shoes" wearing whatelse a blue Jump suit and of course his Blue Saude Shoes while sitting in our new blue mud bath. Then I watched a Show about Blue whales, and Blew my own Horn. I just Hope I don't have a Blue, Blue, Christmas. I think I just Blew my Nose, Yuck I hope thats Not Blue.      Nope it was (GREEN) oh   .
OK new things, I need a #57 and Yes I think I will try some of Your tea in a Big Gulp Please! :bounce
Hi Choclatechef how you doing ?
OK I must go I need to get back to Cutting Hairs !  
Have a Nice Day  !


----------



## jkath

One #57.........coming up! One big broccoli, basted and braised, baked beans,  broiled basil bruschetta and banana bread. Oh, and some L-IT in a BGC.


----------



## luvs

good morning! i'm starving! 
can i have some cream cheese scrambled eggs with cheddar cheese on top with some hot sauce and some buttered white toast? and a beer? a heineken?
thanks!
i made some black bean salad to scoop up with tortilla chips. it's very garlicky! it's on the counter.
i have wine-tasting class tonite. it'll be great.


----------



## Maidrite

Looks like I better Bridge the gap with Bronson,Bogey,Bacall,and Brosnan movies. Belching on Broadway during a BIG Buffalo Burger Blowout on Barmisva, drinking Brisk BlueTea!


----------



## jkath

Cream cheese scrambled eggs with cheddar and hot sauce, and buttered toast.......coming up! *ding*
But, no beer - Bang told me he lost the keys to the wine cellar, and I just moved all "spirits" downstairs 2 days ago. So, we have to wait for him. 
So, how about some warm milk with vanilla Quik? 

The black bean salad looks really good! I think I may need to have a plate-full!


----------



## jkath

Uh-Oh, Maidrite! The #57-B meal was too strong for you!
Quick! Drink some water, or you'll be babbling Bs all day!


----------



## Maidrite

Jkath you make me smile


----------



## jkath

<<putting fists on waist, a la Wonder Woman>>
Well, I see my work here is done...off to fight the laundry monsters!


----------



## Maidrite

Barbara always wants me to help her fight them off with her too! I am just afraid of monsters !!!!!!


----------



## luvs

jkath said:
			
		

> Cream cheese scrambled eggs with cheddar and hot sauce, and buttered toast.......coming up! *ding*
> But, no beer - Bang told me he lost the keys to the wine cellar, and I just moved all "spirits" downstairs 2 days ago. So, we have to wait for him.
> So, how about some warm milk with vanilla Quik?
> 
> The black bean salad looks really good! I think I may need to have a plate-full!


thanks, jkath. don't worry about the beer. i have a few in my bag.
but warm milk with vanilla quik souds great, too!
i'll have both.
i hope you enjoy the salad! it has black beans, minced onion, red pepper flakes, cilantro, avacado, minced garlic, and a little red wine vineger and olive oil.
there's some sour cream in the fridge if you need it.


----------



## Alix

Oh my lord. I have missed so much on here. How will I ever catch up? I don't have time right now to read everything so if I say something dumb just ignore me. 

How are you all? I missed you! Things are wild here right now. I brought some blueberry bagels  with regular cream cheese and some cracked wheat ones with smoked salmon cream cheese. I'm putting on a pot of coffee, anyone want some? Lets sit out on the patio and catch up.


----------



## thier1754

Hey, Alix!! I've missed you! I don't have time to sit on the patio, since I have to shower and go to work and then to a wedding rehearsal, but let's catch up later.  Sounds like you've been extremely busy.  Catch us up on your life!


----------



## luvs

great to see you alex.
~heading out to patio~
anything good for lunch? hmmmmm.... i might make some steak salads and bloody marys. anyone hungry?

~snacking on cajun popcorn.~


----------



## jkath

Still there Alix?


----------



## Alix

Hi thier! Sorry you can't stay to chat. Yes indeed things have been busy. I have picked up some shifts at work and ended up covering for two people at once.  As well, the kids ball/dance/school schedules are always nuts in June. Once I get past the 18th of June I will be a BIT calmer. Dance will be over then and all I will need to worry about is tournaments for ball. Cities and Provincials (Like state championships for you guys). It is always so nice to get back in here and catch up with y'all. 

*Kicking back in a patio chair, sipping coffee*

Hey luvs, I would love a steak salad, but hold the booze for me. Got too much driving and it is WAY too early here. Not even noon yet. 

Mmmmm, bagels and salad for lunch. Sounds yummy. I am going for another coffee. Anyone?

OH, I brought some pots of petunias for the sunny half of the patio (Daddy Blue's and Whites) and some pansies for the shady half (Swiss giant yellow blotch and blue blotch in the other pot). What do you think? do we need some hanging stuff for the awning?


----------



## jkath

*ahem* AL-IX!
are you ignoring me?


----------



## jkath

*sniff...sniff*
Alix is ignoring me.
<<hanging head>>
I need cocoa.


----------



## jkath

<<head hanging even lower>>
well. okay, then. I'll take my ball and go home.


----------



## luvs

there, there, jkath. chin up. i'll make you some cocoa with marshmallows. (((((((hugs))))))
i posted a pic of the house i'm buying on a new thread, guys. be sure to check it out!


----------



## jkath

hoo-ray! Cocoa!!!
Thank you - mmmmm - extra chocolatey!
I like to play "bobbing for marshmallows"

I'll go check out your pad.


----------



## Alix

I'M HERE! Sorry jkath! Kids came home and wanted lunch. GEEZ! Don't they know they shouldn't interfere with my computer time? LOL!!

Heres some cocoa, please don't be mad! I missed you! Whats shaking with you?


----------



## jkath

okay, extra cocoa accepted. *sniff...sniff*

Actally, I'm on my way out the cafe door. Laundry monster is still trying to devour me, and I've got like 19 things to do before I pick up the boys from their schools. Then, it's going shopping for new sneaks for the little one, and the h wants me to pick up some lobster tails (yuk!) for this weekend. If you know how to cook those thingies, will you post a recipe? He's invited his mom over and I've never cooked or eaten them, so I don't quite know what to do with them. I'm also buying some food for me to make on the grill. Quite possibly tri-tips.


----------



## Alix

Don't you just toss them into a pot of water and boil them?


----------



## thier1754

http://www.adelphiaseafood.com/recipes/Lobster%20Tails.htm


----------



## luvs

that's how me and my Dad cook 'em, alix. but we get live lobsters, not the tails. hang on, i know i have a recipe here, somewhere...found it!
*BROILED LOBSTER TAILS*
_2 qts. water_
_2 tbsp. seasalt_
_1 24-oz. pkg. South African lobster tails_
_1/3 c. butter_
_lemon wedges_

_bring water to boil. add salt and lobster tails. cover and bring to boil again. simmer 15 min.; drain. cut undershell with scissors to prevent curling. insert long metal skewer through tail to shell side, then through shell again. place meat-side up on broiler rack. brush with butter. broil 2-3 minutes. serve with melted drawn butter and lemon wedges. _
_serves 3-4._


----------



## crewsk

I want to cry!! We just gave away our mama cat & 2 of her kittens. They are going to a nice farm to live. We couldn't take the mama cat to our new house because she won't stay inside anymore & we didn't want her getting run over(or stolen) in the subdivision we're moving to. We're keeping 2 kittens as house cats when we move though. I've had Littlebit for almost 5 years.


----------



## Alix

Oh crewsk! My heart is breaking for you! I would be an absolute mess. I am glad you get to keep two kittens though. Can you visit Littlebit?


----------



## Alix

Laundry beckons. I will see you all later.


----------



## Barbara L

I'm so sorry that you had to give up your Littlebit.  I'm sure she will love living on the farm, but she will miss you.  It is good that you put her safety first. 

 Barbara


----------



## Maidrite

Barbara will let you have Little Baby Guy , and Chick-O-Stick she is going to have some kittys, HOW Many Do you WAnt ??????????    
Oh and for all of you, we ship worldwide !!!!!!!


----------



## luvs

later, guys! i'm off to wine tasting class!


----------



## middie

0h crewsk i'm so sorry you had to give them up. but you're keeping their safety in mind so you did the right thing. i know your heart is aching. mine aches for you. hopefully you can visit her.


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

I'll be spending a few hours in the Pine Forest Maze. *grabbing bottle of water and opening back door*


----------



## jkath

Want company? I have chips and salsa.


----------



## jkath

Hmmm. 
First Alix ignores me....
Then Sushi ignores me...

I'm beginning to think I scared them away.


----------



## jkath

I'll be out building a patio set if anyone needs me.


----------



## Alix

How is the patio set coming jkath? I think we need flagstones out here and a hammock. What do you think?


----------



## middie

a hammock? most definately !!!


----------



## Alix

I actually think we need some cute cabana boys (and girls) to serve us slushie drinks while we swing in those hammocks.


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

I have come back!   Red does NOT go with olive green!   I shall tell you more soon. And WHO is going to scrub the floors and wash the aprons?


----------



## luvs

i'm home from wine tasting! it was a good time. my professor is such a hippie. he's a cool guy. he's the same one i had last time.
sush, i already washed all the aprons. they're ironed and in the linen drawers.
i made a big batch of tabbouleh and some hummus. there are whole wheat pita wedges in a bag on the counter.


----------



## middie

heyyyyyyyy i just scrubbed the floors... what happened???
ah well back to scrubbing


----------



## jkath

If red doesn't go with olive green, then how do you explain the little olives in a martini?

The patio set is going okay - but it's about a million pieces. I'm about 70% done.
Must go though - I'm making a late snack of smoked gouda, creamy munster, pepper jack, brie, french bread rolls, 2 different crackers, cantaloupe, red grapes, apricots and a glass of wine.
See y'all later. 
Middie - the floors look sparkly!


----------



## middie

thanks jkath... hey can i have some of that late night snack because it sounds really really good !!!! you can keep the wine though lol


----------



## middie

okay i'm going to bed... jkath i have a little mini fridge in my room so whenever you get a chance can you put that snack in there for me ? don't worry about waking me and nikko up because we're pretty dead to the world when we're sleeping. thanks hon.


----------



## Maidrite

Yes I am still up are you all not glad ? Lets Have Some Jungle Juice! Jkath I know you can't be asleep Yet!


----------



## luvs

i'll have some jungle juice! 
i'm putting some johnny cash on, rest his soul. i love his cover of nine inch nails 'hurt'. his version is so much more beautiful than trent reznor's. he had his day just before he passed with the awards he won. gorgeous song!
i'm sooooooooo busy tomorrow; i'm not so sure i'll be on very much. i have to go see my house, go to the library, buy a new cd player, go to the post office, go to the grocery store, go look at my tattoo portfolios, and then i think babe and i are going to the bar. i have some calls to make, too.
whew!


----------



## Barbara L

Luvs, I have the Johnny Cash video of Hurt also.  I love it.

 Barbara


----------



## luvs

that video tugs at my heart, barb. 
i love music so much. i have such a passion for it. 
i used to bury my head under my pillows with my headphones on and it was like a lullaby.
i want to get a red fender guitar and a good teacher so i can start playing. i taught myself to play some songs on the piano, but that's about the extent of my talent. 
i'm listening to rap at the moment and i'm just waiting for my Dad to come scream up the stairs, '(my name), turn that **** OFF!!!!!!' the bass shakes the house and it ticks my Parents off so very, very much, lol. it's all right when THEY blast
music at 2am, of course.
~dancing and rapping along with biggie~

sure as ****, my Dad just came bellowing up the steps, 'turn that DOWN NOWWWWW or i'm cutting your cable right in half and i'm not kidding you! do you know it's 4 in the morning and your Mother and i are trying to SLEEP?!!!!'
so i was like, 'oh, and you're not gonna wake her up with your big mouth!' and turned my bass up all the way.
the bedroom door slammed.
we get along so very, very well. 
grrr, i have to go get new speakers and a new subwoffer tomorrow. i paid my brother to let me borrow his speakers for now cause mine went out on me.


----------



## luvs

'night, guys. i'm off to bed. i have to go see the house in about 2 1/2 hours so i need to get some sleep. 
i brought a bunch of  blueberry-mango smoothies and some graham crackers. some cream cheese muffins are cooling off on the stove.
later, all!


----------



## jkath

g'morning....
I just couldn't sleep any longer! 
I'll take some of those cream cheese muffins, luvs - they'll go great with this ham steak!

As for my late night snack - I cut up all the cheeses (except the brie, of course) and put them into baggies, but, even at 10 I wasn't hungry, so I have them ready for today. 

I'm thinking about going to some esatate sales this morning (it's not even 6:30 yet here) and then off to the gym later on.


----------



## luvs

aww, here i am again. i couldn't sleep. i'm gonna hang out in the hot tub and take a nap.
i have so much to do today and i haven't had a wink of sleep. 
maybe some food will wake me up.
i wanted to go to mcD's but am too sleepy.
i'm gonna lay down for 20 minutes till i go meet my real estate agent.


----------



## jkath

g'night luvs!


----------



## jkath

Well, folks I'm going out to some estate sales now. I didn't find too much last week, although I did pick up a nice Williams/Sonoma cookbook for a buck. See ya!


----------



## crewsk

Thanks Alix, Barbara, Maidrite, & middie! I'm feeling better this morning about giving her up. I will be able to visit Littlebit but I'm afraid that if I do I'll have a hard time leaving her. Maidrite, 2 kitties is going to be plenty for us, thanks for the offer though! I cuddled with the 2 we kept for a couple of hours last night. One got stuck under the pillows on the bed. It was so cute! I have to decide what to name them though.


----------



## crewsk

Have fun jkath!


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Jkath, nothing like a garage sale! I LOVE them!!!  A set of golf clubs for ten bucks! Great speakers for $25.  The deals are fantastic!   If I wasnt so hung over I would go out and find a few right now! Now does anyone have an icepack and a few asprins???


----------



## crewsk

Here ya go Sushi, an ice pack & asprin. Why don't you go lay down for a while?


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

I think I will Crewsk. Im going to the massage chair. Arrrghh. Can you make a bloody mary? That would help. Drinking isnt good. *putting icepack on head*


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Can someone make a bloody mary? OUCH! My head......   This massage chair ROCKS!!!!


----------



## jkath

Crewsk, are the kitties boys, girls, or one of each?

I'm back from the morning sales, and there wasn't all too much today, as there's quite a chill in the air (which I love!). However, I did get a lovely California Cookbook, 16 very nice, heavy BBQ skewers, and a silver cake cover with a pretty handle. 

Here's a bloody Mary, Sushi - sorry about your head!


----------



## jkath

Okay, kids, time to get back to the patio set. Hopefully I'll have it done by lunchtime.

See ya!


----------



## luvs

good night guys. i'm so tired. i'll talk to you all later.


----------



## middie

night luvs. *going into kitchen to make a chicken salad sandwich*
anybody else ?


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

I WANT a bloody mary! *going into the bar and producing one* (grurgle)  Ok I need this! (gulp!)


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Anyone  account for all the old people buying our stuff? *bus pulling up*


----------



## jkath

Where are those people from?


----------



## jkath

Hmmmm....those folks never walked in the door  - they just went to the trading post and bought junky souvenirs. They didn't even stop in the Barber Shop either. Go figure!

Oh well...
I'm making a feast for dinner tonight. I've got 5 lobster tails (I don't even eat it, but I'll cook it), 2 london broils that are currently marinating in my version of Rainee's lager marinade that I'll grill, the various cheeses and fruits I cut up yesterday, rice with scallions and roasted garlic, french bread, spinach salad, and I just finished frosting a vanilla/dark chocolate chip bundt cake with dark chocolate frosting.


----------



## jkath

Check out the drink recipe I posted in "drinks and beverages"...I need a name for it.
The lobster's about ready to be boiled and the steaks are already on the grill....anyone hungry?


----------



## luvs

hi, guys! what's up? 
how 'bout crancellos as a name for for your drinks, jkath? it sounds yummy. next time i go to the liquor store i'll have to get some absolut and try it out. 
i'm hungry. is there anything yummy to eat?
~shuffling through pantry and fridge~
yum! middie's chiken salad.
~making sammich with salad and cukes~
~taking bite~
 it's da bomb!


----------



## jkath

Crancello sounds really cool....but we need to integrate that whole spearmint thing. That's what makes it mine, afterall.....

Oh! This is good chicken salad!
Please tell me it's not from the big hen though....
<<spitting out feather>>


----------



## luvs

good morning, crew! 
i'm gonna be a rebel and have some sugar cookies for breakfast. with frosting! BLUE frosting! and sprinkles! (and don't you try to stop me, either! i've already made up my mind about this. )
then i'm gonna get started on breakfast for you guys. a nice, yummy, unhealthy one.
i'm making mashed potato cakes with ketchup on the side, fried cornmeal mush with syrup, bacon, and saged sausage patties with toast on the side. i'll make multi-grain toast with butter and jelly. milk or juice to drink. at least the toast will be somewhat healthy.
i'm going to meet my new cats today! (when i leave here and get my place, i'll be adopting them). they're 2 females, and they're pretty old. i think the one might be white and i forget what the owner said the other one looks like. i think she might be calico. it doesn't matter what they look like. i just want to give them a home. i'm not gonna be taking my cat, bean, with me when i leave; he's too used to my Mom and Dad's kitties and his Grammy and Pap-Pap (my Parents) and i just think it'd be extremely disruptive and upsetting to him if i took him away from them all. he's a gentle giant.
i'm gonna miss him something fierce, but it's best for him, and i'll be bringing him over a few days a week to see me.


----------



## Alix

Morning all! Just popping in before I head off to the tournament. Its raining here today. Should make for some fun ball.  

Hey luvs, I can't handle that much in the morning, but I'll take some of the bacon and a coffee. OK...maybe an omelette if you're making them.


----------



## jkath

Morning...I need my coffee, but it's still brewing...

I was hoping Sushi was around...I need computer help!!!
I want some breakfast too, Luvs, but not yet...I can barely type.


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Morning everyone!!   Im going to make some green tea if anyone would like some.


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Computer help? Im here for ya Jkath!   Sushi at your service.


----------



## luvs

for you alix, bacon, an omlette with cheddar cheese and scallions and a nice cup of hot coffee. and for you, jkath, some nice hot coffee, too. but i want you to have some toast, at least. can't run on empty all morning! 
do you need any cream or sugar, ladies?
i'm so hungry. (for real.) i think i'm gonna go have something to eat pretty soon, here.


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Here Luvs..... I have a pulled pork sandwich with beans and coleslaw on the side. All for you!


----------



## jkath

sushi! clean out your pm mailbox- it's too full and won't accept any more!


----------



## jkath

Luvs, I'll take that toast - can it be really sour sourdough with butter? yummm!
And, how about making it into a sandwich with bacon and avocado too?


----------



## jkath

*WHOA!*

We just had quite an earthquake about 2 minutes ago!

Like ridin' out a wave!


----------



## jkath

Here's the message sushi - I'm guessing you're at church and left your computer on...

My computer was being a real pain last night! I tried to take the photos from my new camera (have had it about 3 weeks) and put them onto the computer (have had it about 2 months). I've done this process 3 or 4 times now, without problem. But this time, it not only infected/killed the photos, the computer had a hissy fit and wouldn't do anything. I tried to click on this thing called "big fix" that's in the computer, but when it tried to get onto the internet, AOL wouldn't open and said that if I clicked here or there, it would install the AOL for me...even though I've had AOL all this time....

In a nutshell: Too many grey boxes popped up saying I was doomed.

help?


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

You alright Jkath?   How big of a earthquake was it?? I cleaned out my mailbox.


----------



## jkath

Sure - I like earthquakes, so long as there's no big damage. It was weird - I heard a tiny pre-shock first (the sliding glass door rattled quickly) but I thought it was the dog (she sleeps with her head against it, probably wishing she was outside chasing the kitties) and then about a minute or two later KA-BOOM! I don't know where the epicenter was, and the news doesn't have anything, so it may have been a tiny one. Felt like maybe a 3.0 to 3.4 here.


----------



## jkath

Sushi - the message is above, re: the computer flare-up.


I'll let you guys know if I find out where the quake was centered. Hope nobody is hurt! I'm particularly worried about the folks in Malibu - their houses keep sliding down the hills.


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Ok.... this is what you do Jkath. Go out..... buy a new computer.  Just kidding.   You might have a virus on your computer. Do you have anti-virus / anti-spyware / anti-malware? I think the 3 best are MaCaffee, Spybot v1.4 and Adaware. 

Then again, what happened might have been a fluke. Did you reboot the computer? How is it operating now? There are so many questions to ask you. Its somewhat difficult to know what happened. It could be that your camera isnt operating properly..... it could be a conflicting software issue, or it could be a hardware issue. I hate to be so general, but its difficult to assess.


----------



## jkath

I found out the earthquake was 20 miles south of Palm Springs, (about 1-1/2 hours from me) and it was a 5.5 with no injuries. Whew!


----------



## jkath

I heard a cute joke this morning: 

Q - What do you call a stalk of celery that is blushing?

A. - Rhubarb


----------



## middie

i'm glad nobody was hurt jkath.


----------



## jkath

It's nice when they center out in the middle of pretty much nothing but golf courses and desert!


----------



## middie

i'd agree with you jkath but the only time we get earthquakes (which is rare) it feels like a truck driving past the house. i guess that's good since i'd probably be scared to death lol.


----------



## jkath

The only one that scared me was the  January '94 Northridge quake back when son #1 was a baby. I was sleeping on the 2nd floor (where you feel it much worse) and I ran and grabbed him and stood in a doorway. That was the longest quake I can remember, being almost 20 seconds, and it destroyed so much! Thank goodness I was 40 miles away!


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

I heard it on the news radio station here. 5.5 magnatude!  Im VERY happy that youre alright! Anything in the house broken? Good thing the Cafe is built on flexable rubber mounts! If there is an earthquake, the ground will shake but we would be bufferd. Talking about shakes.... I could go for one!


----------



## luvs

-DEADLY SUSHI- said:
			
		

> Here Luvs..... I have a pulled pork sandwich with beans and coleslaw on the side. All for you!


why, thank you!


----------



## luvs

jkath said:
			
		

> *WHOA!*
> 
> We just had quite an earthquake about 2 minutes ago!
> 
> Like ridin' out a wave!


 
uh-oh! are you okay?


----------



## luvs

my computer burnt out tonite. i'm using my brother's right now.
now i probably can't get my house cause i needed ALL i have for the down payment. 
bummer.
sigh.
i'll see you guys soon; gotta get to the store tomorrow and get a computer.


----------



## jkath

Luvs, I'm sorry about your computer! I had to give up my last month of personal training to buy my comp 2 months ago.

I'll try to be back later, but the h needs the comp for an online poker tournament.


----------



## jkath

Poker is over for the h, but I am slee-hee-hee-py!

I've put toasted coconut in with the vanilla coffee, so tomorrow morning, we'll all have fresh kona coffee, well except you, luvs - I put some fresh unsweetened apple juice in the frige, so you'll be craving more food later.

I'm off to bed now - 
g'night!


----------



## middie

gooooooood morning people !!!!! the coffee jkath put together is now brewing and it smells WONDERFUL !!!! i'm making crepes too so whoever wants some c'mon in !


----------



## crewsk

No it's not a good morning middie!  I feel like I have a hangover & I didn't even drink anything last night. Hubby woke me up at 1:30 this morning sitting on the edge of the bed smoking , then around 6:30 TC thought daddy had woken him up & when he found out he hadn't he thought Savannah had done it so he went & woke her up. I was ready to hang someone!! Needless to say, I'm not a happy camper today. I'll take an extra large cup of coffee & a couple of crepes with bluberries though. That should put me in a better mood!


----------



## middie

here ya go crewsk... crepes with blueberries and a huge mug of coffee


----------



## crewsk

Ahhhh.....thank you so much middie! I'm starting to feel a little bit human now! I hate to but I have to run a get the kitchen cleaned. Hubby wants to take down our bed tonight & one of our neighbors may be coming to help him move the headboard.


----------



## middie

okay crewsk. how long do you think it'll be before you're settled in the new house?
not the same here without you everyday.


----------



## PA Baker

What middie said, crewsk--we miss you around here!  I hope everything's going well.  I still can't believe how fast your move is taking place, and with two kids and a hubby to deal with too!   Wish I lived closer--I'd come lend you a hand for a day or two!  When's the big move day?


----------



## middie

*puts a crepe down in front of pa*
eat missy. the baby's hungry. how
have you been feeling lately?


----------



## crewsk

Right now we're waiting on the mortgage broker to get the appraisal & insurance packet. Which should happen today(keeping fingers crossed). After he gets that, we'll be ready for the closing. As far as I know, the latest we'll be closing is the 24th of this month. If everything keeps going the way it's supposed to, it could even happen the end of this week. Once we've closed on the house, I figure it will take us one day to move everything & about 5 years to get it all unpacked!


----------



## PA Baker

Taking huge bite of crepe--thanks, sweetie!  It's tasting wonderful!  I've been doing well, but I was pretty sick all weekend.  I think it was the heat more than anything.  I'm laying low and feeling a bit better today.  For some reason I'm craving a hot dog and mac and cheese for lunch.  Not healthy, and not anywhere near the top of my favorites list, but whatever works!


----------



## middie

oh crap. reality's calling me and he wants to eat lunch lol. see ya later guys.
creps are in the warming drawer.


----------



## jkath

Thanks for the crepes! They're wonderful!
I just delivered all the yearbooks to the kids at school, and have to start selling those that didn't sell yet, tomorrow. Today I've got lunch with a friend (hooray! Mexican food!) and then I'm scooping ice cream for a sundae party at school. All the while, cleaning the house....hmmmmmmmm wonder how that's gonna work.

Anyone wanna come clean my house? 
(pretty please with sugar on top?)


----------



## Alix

Can you clean my house too? And maybe fold my laundry? I am looking at a HUGE pile and it is starting to intimidate me! 

I just popped in to say hello, and I am off to tackle all the housework I ignored over the weekend. I will be back in a couple of hours. Maybe with some baking!


----------



## jkath

Oh, and whoever is going to clean my house, and Alix's, I've also got a huge load of drycleaning to take in, and I have laundry for the washer and dryer as well.
And, I need some yard work done....


----------



## Maidrite

jkath you need to get a second computer and line, Barbara has one and I have one. We are going to get her another soon her is a little flaky and its older. Man I am telling you one of those AMD ATHLON 64 bit XP3800 chips would be sweet. They have a front bus speed of 2000 MEGAHERTZ and 4 Gigabytes of ram space. and 400 GIGS of Harddrive. Add two DVD BURNERS AND A 3.5 Floppy just in case plus 4- USB 2  ports you are set. Kangaro has a 20  GIGABYTE Flash DRIVE NOW. OK I am Not Buck Rogers Yet.  
I Need a # 69 with Unsweet tea please.


----------



## jkath

First off, Maidrite, you could have been speaking Vulcan and I'd understand you as well....

Ok #69: One triple banana pickle sundae, extra bologna, with ginger shavings on top, and a BGIST.

(you ordered it, not me!)


----------



## Maidrite

Give it to Mikey he'll eat it, He'll eat anything!
make that a #99 is what I meant to say and A Big Gulp Unsweet tea!


----------



## thier1754

Ooooogh...I've been sick since last week. This morning I just decided to get up and do what needs doing, since I'm not going to feel better 'til this runs its course.  Had wedding rehearsal and wedding Fri and Sat and church music yesterday and I've been in the recliner sleeping, blowing, sneezing, coughing, etc. the rest of the time. Incredible headache. Okay.  End of vent.

I miss all you guys.  What did I miss?


----------



## jkath

I have a sore throat, and even my banana popsicle didn't help.
The h called and said our vacation was off, as he has to work.
I've had to move it all the way into the middle of August.
I'm very upset.
Okay, now I'm done too.

Maidrite, I'm sorry I didn't get your meal earlier  - I wasn't here all day.
Here's your  #99: Filet Mignon, butterflied with bleu cheese and bacon, a side of a twice baked potato with the works and a baked alaska. Oh, and a BGUIT.


----------



## Barbara L

I topped you all.  Kidney stones.  I'd rather not win that one!  lol  I didn't hurt today though.  Yay!

 Barbara


----------



## jkath

Boy, are we a bunch of sadsacks here!

Let's get out of this slump! Cheesecake all around! (Virtual: no calories, no fat, no sugar, all the taste) and some virtual See's Candies while we're at it!

Barbara, I'm so glad you're feeling better today. Isn't it crazy how we take our health for granted till we are ill?


----------



## jkath

One more thing - I did a switcheroo on the vacation plans (7 phone calls later) and got the same 2 Vegas Hotels (mirage & flamingo) for 7 days for $85 Total Cost.


----------



## middie

The h called and said our vacation was off, as he has to work.
I've had to move it all the way into the middle of August.
I'm very upset.

okay jkath make the original plans. just leave the h at home and take me instead lol


----------



## Barbara L

Thanks for the cheesecake and See's!  I got a See's catalog in the mail recently and I sat there and practically drooled!  I could actually taste them!  

You're right about taking health for granted.  I mean, I was always thankful I had my health, but I didn't know that everything would start falling apart when I hit 40!  I felt like everything would just go on like always!  Live and learn!

 Barbara


----------



## Alix

jkath said:
			
		

> One more thing - I did a switcheroo on the vacation plans (7 phone calls later) and got the same 2 Vegas Hotels (mirage & flamingo) for 7 days for $85 Total Cost.


 
Let me get this straight, you are staying in Vegas for 7 days and it is costing you $85???? Where are you sleeping? On the baccarat tables?


----------



## thier1754

Sadsack #1 checking in...Can I have a banana popsicle? 

Actually, I'm better somewhat.  I took a bunch of stuff which I never do because I hate taking pills -- decongestants, antihistimines, ibuprofen, Cold-Eze...I can't remember how to spell my name or what my address is, but I do feel better.


----------



## jkath

Alix said:
			
		

> Let me get this straight, you are staying in Vegas for 7 days and it is costing you $85???? Where are you sleeping? On the baccarat tables?


 
Every hotel we stay at, we sign up for players' cards. They are free, but it's the hotel's way of seeing who plays there. It also gives them your address and email address. Each time you play at a slot machine, you put it in, and it gives you points. You play at a table, you get points. These points can either be used for goodies (say, a Luxor Sweatshirt, or a Caesar's Palace hat...), cash (well, actually a check made out to you, which you cash at their cashier - last time they gave me $40 as I was leaving!) or you can use it for free food in their restaurants. 
Then, about 2 weeks later, you start getting these lovely glossy ads in the mail...if you utilize one of the ads (which will usually give you a $190/night room for $89, then they bump you to the next level (or if you've played quite a bit). 
I usually get the "3 comp nights + a free dinner for 2 + all spa usage" from Mirage, and Flamingo usually gives me 2-3 free nights + buffet for 2. Any time you use one of these offers, they'll tack on additional nights for a lowered rate.
So, I'm getting 3 free Mirage days + 2 free Flamingo days + 1 Flamingo reduced day = $85. 6 nights, 7 days.

If you ever are considering a Vegas Vacation do this now:
1. go to each major (on the uptown part of the strip) casino's site and register for their emails.
2. Call me and tell me when to meet you there.


----------



## Alix

Holy crap. I am going there to register right now. The "all spa usage" thingy totally sold me.


----------



## jkath

H got an hour long deep tissue massage followed by a sauna and whirlpool last time, while I used the gym facilities (we all know that's my favorite!)


----------



## jkath

Now I'm on my way to Wally World - go read the "Guess What, Mom?" Thread....


----------



## jkath

<<Putting White Chocolate Macadamia coffee into the coffee maker, setting the auto-timer>>

There should be enough for everyone to have at least 2 cups tomorrow morning.
I've put in the cool rise brioche rolls in the frige, so whoever comes in first, please bake them till they're golden!
Thank you!

Good night my friends!


----------



## middie

i'm on my way to bed myself. it's 1:50 a.m. here. good night everyone


----------



## PA Baker

Good morning! Jkath, I just got your brioche out of the oven and it looks great! I also made a blueberry coffee cake and some iced coffee (it's supposed to be 105 here today!) so everyone help yourselves!


----------



## middie

105 ????????  whoa. it's going to be 90 here but with the heat index i think they said 98 !!!  the water in the pool is still freezing so i'm debating wether to go in or not lol.


----------



## Alix

A pleasant 78 here today. I'll have some iced coffee though. Question for you. When you say iced coffee do you mean coffee over ice or do you mean a coffee slushie type thing?


----------



## crewsk

When I say iced coffee, I mean a slushy type thing, but I'd take either one. 

I'm going through withdrawls right now. Hubby packed up all my cookbooks except 2 last night while I was at church with the kids!! I want them back!!!! 


This bluberry coffeecake is wonderful PA! Thanks!!


----------



## PA Baker

Middie, I'd give anything to go in a pool right now. The 105 is the heat index, not the true temp, but hot is hot!

Alex, I brew a pot of decaf, stick it in the fridge overnight, and then drink it with some milk or fat-free half and half, splenda and some ice. Altho a coffee slushee thing sounds good right now, too!

Crewsk, the last time we moved, Nathan knew not to touch any of the kitchen stuff or cookbooks when he was packing.  Those are my babies and he would have been in BIG trouble!   You'll get used to it.  You'll probably be so busy you won't have tons of time to cook anyway.  You can also use it as an excuse for him to take you out to eat (since he was the one who packed the books!).


----------



## crewsk

Matt normally dosen't mess with the kitchen stuff but the majority of my cookbooks had found their way to the bedroom next to the bed(I have no clue how they got there ). I'm deffinantly not cooking much this week but I need to find an ice cream recipe for Thursday. I signed up to bring a churn of ice cream for the last night of VBS. I could kick myself for doing that now! I know there was a thread a while back on here for homemade ice cream so I'll just have to search for that.


----------



## crewsk

Well, laundry is calling & I need to find something for the kids to have for lunch. I'll see y'all later!


----------



## PA Baker

Crewsk, here's the recipe you'd give me awhile back. Let me know if you want others and I can post them:

*Butter Pecan Ice Cream *

1 1/2C chopped pecans 
4Tbsp. butter (DO NOT SUBSTITUTE MARGARINE!!) 

Cook over medium heat 10-15 minutes, stirring often to keep pecans from burning. 

1 small box instant vanilla pudding 
1 can sweetened condensed milk 
1 large can evaporated milk 
1/2C. sugar 
1tsp. vanilla 
1/2 gallon whole milk (or less- depending on size of ice cream maker) 
4oz. cool whip 

Mix together everything except whole milk & cool whip well. Fold in cool whip. Pour into ice cream maker, add whole milk to finish filling. Freeze until firm.



_Mix doesn’t have to be cooked or refrigerated before freezing it. If you want to chill it before hand, just be sure to fold in the cool whip right before freezing it. If not, it will loose it's "air" & the ice cream won't be as "fluffy"._


----------



## crewsk

Thanks PA! I think my mom is making that one though. I thought about leaving out the butter & pecans & making it peach or strawberry instead. I think that should work fine, what do you think?


----------



## Maidrite

Boy crewsk you let a man touch your cookbooks,Yikes  I hope you see them again.  
Does he like to eat?  
Well come to think of it, what man doesn't like to eat, your safe!    
Jkath I need a 66 with a large cup of Diet something!   Be nice!


----------



## PA Baker

crewsk said:
			
		

> Thanks PA! I think my mom is making that one though. I thought about leaving out the butter & pecans & making it peach or strawberry instead. I think that should work fine, what do you think?


 
Yep, that should work!  I wonder what would happen if you used chocolate pudding...


----------



## crewsk

The chocolate pudding is a good idea too! I know we have 5 people signed up to bring ice cream but I haven't looked to see what they're bringing yet. I'll check on that tonight. I may do cookies & cream instead of a fruit. I just can't decide! 


Maidrite, if you could see him you'd know he loves to eat! He's usually only allowed to touch my cookbooks with my permission & when I'm around or tell him to look at a recipe I want to try. But I'll let him get by with it this time.


----------



## jkath

Maidrite, you picked lucky 66!
The Route 66 Burger, with lettuce, tomatoes, onions, pickles,special sauce and jack cheese, The Route 66 Chocolate Malt with whipped cream, The Route 66 sides: Hand Cut french fries, macaroni salad and potato salad combo and The Route 66 Ice Cream Hot Fudge Sundae. (Your car hop should be right out to get that for ya) ...oh! and a Water (that's as diet as they get!) 
Did I ever tell you guys I live a couple blocks from Route 66?


----------



## Maidrite

I LOVE THAT SHOW Jkath.
Boy That hit the spot, BOOM GOES THE DYNOMITE!!!!!!
(Maidrite rubbing his tummy) You gals know what comes next       !
Ya know what I mean ?


----------



## crewsk

NOOOO!!!!! Please don't Maidrite!! *runing for bag of clothes pins & ear plugs"


----------



## Alix

Sorry about ditching you guys earlier. I forgot I was supposed to drive my MIL to the airport so I had to dash out quickly. 

PA and crewsk, when I say Iced Coffee I mean slushy type stuff too. Although I have had the other kind, I am a slushy girl. I love those brain freeze moments on a hot day. (OK, not the pain part!) You know it is really summer then.


----------



## crewsk

Alix, do you know how to get rid of a brain freeze quickly? Just place the bottom of your tounge on the roof of your mouth until the pain goes away. I hate that pain!!


----------



## Alix

Yep! I read that somewhere a while ago. Works like a charm.


----------



## crewsk

Yes it does! TC thought I was crazy the first time he saw me do it.


----------



## Alix

Yes, but your kids will think you are nuts no matter WHAT you do!


----------



## crewsk

How very true Alix!


----------



## Maidrite

Hello Alix you are Right On there!


----------



## Barbara L

I heard that too.  I don't get brain freeze.  I read that only 40% of people do.  I would have thought it was higher, as most people I know seem to.  If I drink a slushy too fast, I get chest freeze though!  It feels like the whole thing just stops there and freezes!

 Barbara


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Hey this place is busy!   Who are the old guys jammin' in the lounge on stage? I see we still have chicken on special!   How much of the hen do we have left?  
And why are Crewsk, Middie and Jkath wearing giant foam meat costumes??!!  

Crewsk is a sausage, Middie is a fish and Jkath is a porterhouse!!!   Hey! You guys in there?


----------



## jkath

Maidrite said:
			
		

> I LOVE THAT SHOW Jkath.


 
What show?



			
				-DEADLY SUSHI- said:
			
		

> And why are Crewsk, Middie and Jkath wearing giant foam meat costumes??!!
> 
> Crewsk is a sausage, Middie is a fish and Jkath is a porterhouse!!!  Hey! You guys in there?


 
I'll have you know I'm a filet.


----------



## middie

jkath i think he's talking about the show route 66.
and why do i have to be a fish????
and who ARE those old men on the stage ???????


----------



## jkath

What show Route 66?
I was talking about the actual stretch of road....


----------



## Barbara L

He doesn't get out much jkath!   

 Barbara


----------



## jkath

So, does that mean he doesn't get his kicks on Route 66?


----------



## jkath

I need to get going  - laundry is calling!

Barb - check your pm!


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

I dont know why youre the fish.   And hey........ nice filet!  


Hey I thought I saw Dove painting her woodshed earlier. Anyone see her???? Ohhhhhhhhhhh DOOOOOVE?????!


----------



## luvs

hello, there.
i've had a long day. i'm fixing myself a tomato, mayo and black pepper sammich and a heineken.
~going into kitchen to fix food.~
~running from kitchen at top speed, screaming hysterically and slamming door shut.~
~gasping for breath~
this giant scallion was CHASING me, guys! it ate the jar of mayo i had in my my hand! jar and all! it even crunched on the GLASS! and LOOK! it took a bite out of my favorite SHIRT!
anyone seen Donnie Darko? know the bunny in it? well, it talked JUST like that bunny!
where's my mace at?
that scallion just became my dinner for SURE.


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Scallion???!!   Its loose in the Cafe??!!!     Ok everyone to your rooms!!!!!!!!!!!! I'll activate Maidrites Internal Security Monitor!!!


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

*Hey...... where is Thier????????????  *I havent seen a post from her in ages.*  *


----------



## jkath

-DEADLY SUSHI- said:
			
		

> I dont know why youre the fish.  And hey........ nice filet!


 
Thanks. Now, why exactly are you wearing that ringmaster's uniform?


----------



## luvs

i'm not sure where she is... maybe vacation? maybe you should pm her, sush.


----------



## middie

*grabbing nikko and running down to my room*
you know that darn scallions looking for a 
fish... foam or not lol


----------



## jkath

Run Middie, Run!!!

I checked Thier's postings, and she was here today - maybe she's just busy, or tired.


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Well if I wasnt wearing the Ringmasters uniform then I would be N aked silly!  


Everyone in their room? Im tracking the scallion on the monitor!!!! It dosent look happy!!


----------



## jkath

I'm not afraid of that big ol scallion - everyone knows filets go best with bleu cheese!

<<grabbing lid of giant pot, running around after the scallion>>


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Jkath why are running around with a lid of giant pot??? 


> I'm not afraid of that big ol scallion - everyone knows filets go best with bleu cheese!
> 
> <<grabbing lid of giant pot, running around after the scallion>>


----------



## jkath

I have to go get my son from his swim party at youth group - watch that scallion for me...better yet, chop it up! I'm in the mood for egg drop soup!


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Someone get Jkath to her room!!! The Scallion must be emitting giant spores that are affecting her!


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Its hidding in one of the refridgerators. I see its outline on the monitor. Ok guys what should we do??


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Ok.... I guess everyone went to their rooms and went to bed. Im doing the same. *locking door*


----------



## middie

no i'm still up. just don't want a scallion terrorizing me


----------



## jkath

I'm back from picking up my son.
But, it's kinda hard to drive wearing a filet costume.

Sushi, you never told us why you're dressed like a ringmaster...


----------



## jkath

and don't forget to play my game I posted....


----------



## middie

well since i have to get up at 5 tomorrow censored: )
i guess i better go to bed and try to go to sleep.
see ya later guys. love you all.


----------



## jkath

night Middie!

Kiss Nikko for me!

(was that him howling...or Sushi?)


----------



## luvs

night, middie, luv ya.

um, i have to go take a shower. i'm covered in scallion juice. 
mmm, have any of you guys tried scallion bottoms with just salt and black pepper before?.... 
~wiping mouth with napkin and slicing tops off of veggie that shall go unnamed.~


----------



## luvs

boy, what a bunch of sleepyheads! don't you know it's only 4:45am? 
oh, well, i'll see you guys when i can. my Brother will be home and want his computer returned, so i'm going to go read 'confessions of a sociopathic social climber'.


----------



## jkath

*yawn*

hey guys.........<<turning on french roast coffee>> g'morning.
I have to wake up the boys in a bit for school, but I thought I'd stop by and get the morning started properly.

<<pulling out the overnight french toast from the frige, popping it in the oven>>


----------



## PA Baker

Morning, jkath!  When are your boys finished with school?  Everyone around here is out already.

I have a loaf of Old Coot's sourdough in the oven.  Thought it would go well with the strawberry jam I made over the weekend.  Do you mind putting a pot of decaf on while you're making the French roast?


----------



## jkath

One giant pot of decaf.....coming up! Is vanilla okay?

I was just about to mix up some strawberries in powdered sugar to top the french toast, but your homemade jam sounds much better!

My kids' last day is tomorrow, and school starts up again on Sept 1, which is the Thursday before labor day.
Yesterday one had Greco-Roman day while the other had "field day"
and today one has "fun movie day" while the other has "board game day"

They don't mind this week at all!


----------



## crewsk

Mmmmmm.....I smell food & coffee!! I brought a basket of blackberry muffins & a side of fresh bacon. I'll slice it for BLT's later.


----------



## jkath

(can I sneak a piece of bacon? I need all the energy I can get to wake up my kids!)

I'll check in later - time to get the boys' morning rolling.
bye guys!


----------



## PA Baker

Crewsk, the blackberry muffins are wonderful!  Are the blackberries from your aunt's fields (I think I remember you saying it was your aunt that has them)?  They're not in season around here yet and when they are, they're really tough to find.


----------



## crewsk

This was the last bag I froze last year. The blackberries are at my parents house. They are just starting to turn red so they should be ready in a couple of more weeks. I can't wait!! 


Sure jkath, have 2 pieces.


----------



## Alix

Ugh. Me need coffee, lots and lots of it! *thumps into a chair looking vacant*


----------



## crewsk

Here ya go Alix, an extra, extra large cup of coffee for you.


----------



## crewsk

Well I need to hop in the shower & run a few errands before I get back to packing. I'll see y'all later!


----------



## Alix

Ahhhhhhhhh! Crewsk you are my best friend this morning. Thanks so much, happy packing!


----------



## jkath

Thanks for the bacon, Crewsk!

Alix, I'm right there with ya. I'm on coffee #4, but it hasn't set it...probably because I put 2/3 decaf in it...so, if I did the math, that means I've had....where's Michael when you need him?!

I'm in the mood for major carbs. Major major major carbs.


----------



## Alix

One and 1/3 cups! My coffee has kicked in! I am going to bake my brains out today. I want to do muffins and lemon poppyseed cake and I might do the cake part of Ken's birthday cake for next weekend. I am asking for opinions in Chocolate Lover's unite if anyone wants to go see what I mean.


----------



## jkath

When's Ken's birthday?
My little one is having his party next weekend too - he'll be 10 on June 30.


----------



## Alix

We are partying on the 25th. I need to get my butt busy prepping soon.


----------



## Maidrite

You all need to do what I do.  I drink a 16 oz. 1% milk, then Diet Mountain Dew, Then Two Sugar FREE No Fear Power DRINKs FRom SOBE, THEN SOME MISSISSIPPI MUD, THen IF I am still lagging 4 Weight LOss Pills. After about a Half hour I feel Like I have a Nucular Power Plant   inside I Now can walk through walls, I feel 12 again. ENERGY LEVEL IS ON MAX>>>      
OK Jkath I need a #65 and Do you have any more caffine ?


----------



## jkath

#65....commmmmmmmmmmmmmmming up!

Order up: 1 large slice of Chocolate Birthday Cake, 2 scoops of vanilla ice cream and a cup of punch. All served on "My Little Pony" plates with matching pink forks.


----------



## Maidrite

Great with that and a couple more Diet pills I can fly to Mars without a rocket !


----------



## Alix

Don't get too skinny there dude, or Barbara won't have anything to hug!

I am off to the shower and then off to bake for a while. I will be back this afternoon for a while.

You guys BEHAVE while I am gone.


----------



## jkath

yes Ma'am! <<saluting>>
I'm off to clean a bit before boxing class anyway.

Maidrite, would you mind getting the lunch ready for us? I think we should have french dip sandwiches, with jack cheese and horseradish sauce. And, french fries too!


----------



## Maidrite

No Problemo, Its done Plus I made two pots of coffee and 80 dozen assorted Cream Puffs . I hope that is enough ! Where is that DS when you need him? THe Food Service Guy wants to know what we need in suppies ? And he wants paid I take care of that!


----------



## thier1754

*Thier sticks her head in the door...* Remember me?


----------



## Alix

Thier! How are you feeling?


----------



## PA Baker

It's so good to see you back, Thier!  Hope you're back to normal!


----------



## thier1754

I'm fair to middlin'...I kept thinking I was better and then I ended up in bed again.  I have a very low bedroom voice this morning and I'm still coughing up ick, but the body is somewhat better, so I'm going to work. This bug was a tough one.


----------



## thier1754

I have to go get going, but I'll be online at work, and I've really missed you guys.  

Here's something interesting I got in my mail this morning...Geez!!

*The most expensive musical instrument ever purchased at auction will be played in public for the first time in twenty-five years at the Kennedy Center by Tchaikovsky prize winner and soloist Yang Liu on June 15, 2005.  The Stradivarius violin, known to musicians worldwide as "The Lady Tennant" was recently purchased at Christie's for $2,032,000, the highest amount ever paid for a musical instrument at auction.*
Crafted in 1699, the violin was bought by Scottish industrialist, Sir Charles Tennant and given to his wife, Lady Tennant in 1900.


----------



## jkath

Holy Cow!!!


----------



## luvs

HI, thier!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
welcome home!
i'm having me a grilled cheese and tomato soup. anyone hungry?
my Grandma's nut horns and apple dumplings for dessert! (they're absolutely delicious.)


----------



## jkath

Grilled Cheese and Tomato Soup! Perfect comfort foods!

I'll also take 4 nut horns and 2 apple dumplings.
Can I also have some decaf with that?

Luvs, try this vanilla shake from In-N-Out (my favorite burger place). It's perfect for you! It's made with whole milk and real full-fat ice cream.


----------



## thier1754

Thanks, Luvs! I got bogged down with a backlog of e-mails when I got here.  I'd love some nut horns!


----------



## luvs

grilled cheese and tomato soup, jkath! nut horns and apple dumplings all around!
want some vanilla bean ice cream with that, jkath?
(my Mom and i are really am making those. i can't wait.)

thanks for the milkshake, jkath.
~stepping on scale~
woah! i gained a pound just by looking at it!


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

WHats a nut horn?? 


What happened to the scallion?? *getting plate and spoon*


----------



## jkath

Think baked goods, Sushi. Yummy baked goods.

Thanks, Luvs - they were delish.
Oh! Luvs - I almost forgot~ I put a pair of my jeans in the washer today with RIT wine. If they look good, I may embelish them a bit more too.


----------



## jkath

Well, kiddos, it's time for me to start dinner - I hope you all have a perfectly wonderful evening!!!!


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Awwww.... dont leave Jkath.  I'll tell you why Im wearing the ringmasters suit. Over the weekend I went to a zoo to see how THEY cared for their animals.

Well the circus was across town so I decided to visit. Though I dont care much for circuses. Anyhow, This little kid kept throwing popcorn at me.  I was SO mad I got up right in the middle of the taming of the lion part. I decided to go back to the zoo. After that crap experience of seeing animals abused and popcorn thrown at me I wanted to see the lions in their relaxed habitat. 
Well there were 2 painters there touching up some of the wooden fense around the lion habitat down below. It was a windy day. Did I mention that? Well when I went to wave to the lions I didnt realize that there was a bunch of popcorn still in my pockets! I took my hand out to wave and the wind took the kernels of popped corn right to the lion and bonked him right on the nose!  
Well we ALL know that popcorn makes lions mad. VERY mad! Go he started crying to climb the walls!!!  All of a sudden the two painters fell into the lion pit!!! What was I to DO????  Remembering the lion tamer and the ringmasters uniform I ran back to the circus!! I QUICKLY bought a frozen banana! I waited it to thaw slightly and then went over to the ringmaster stelthfully.  I quickly tossed the banana peel in front of him....... as he slipped he knocked himself unconscience. I borrowed his clothes, shoes and hat with FULL intention of returning them..... got the whip and headed back to the zoo at TOP speed!
I got back to the lion pit. I looked at the painters tarp. That has nothing to do with my story though. Then I looked down and saw the two painters yelling and crying. I quickly grabbed a rope. It was attached to a bucket. I used the bucket as a anchor and I climbed down into the pit.  

I grabbed my whip! Then four zookeepers shot the lions with tranqualizer darts. They all went to sleep. Thank GOD! Cause I dont know how to USE a whip.  
Well the zoo employees were SOOO mad at me for throwing popcorn at the lions and then dressing up like a ringmaster they chased me out of town. I narrowly escaped. But I made it back. Back to our Cafe.


----------



## Brooksy

-DEADLY SUSHI- said:
			
		

> ..................
> I grabbed my whip! ...............



  

Are you sure it was your whip that you grabbed??


----------



## crewsk

Sushi, you should write childrens books!


----------



## jkath

I love that story!!!!

Can you tell us the next chapter?
Can we all be in it? You're very very good at writing stories!


----------



## crewsk

I wanted a full breakfast this morning so there's cheese grits, bacon, eggs, biscuits, & freshly squeezed OJ in the kitchen. I also made pancakes, strawberry syrup, & whipped some cream for them. I'm off to take a shower & head to the grocery store. I need to get peaches so I can make ice cream for tonight.


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

This one time at bandcamp.......


----------



## middie

sush don't even go there lol


----------



## crewsk

-DEADLY SUSHI- said:
			
		

> This one time at bandcamp.......


 

Don't mess with me! I played flute & had red hair for a while during bandcamp!!


----------



## jkath

Not a clue what's going on....

Sushi, are you doing some covert action again? I'm assuming you're at work...

Hey Crewsk! I made some cornbread this morning and thought of you - want some?
Middie - Listen! It's Pantera!


----------



## Alix

Morning all! I am in a cooking mood! What does everyone want? *putting on a spare sparkly apron*

I am making corned beef hash for lunch and haven't decided on the dinner menu yet. Suggestions? I think we got a nice shipment from the fish market out back...


----------



## crewsk

Yes!! Just let me put a glass of milk in the freezer for about 15 minutes & I'll be ready for it!


----------



## jkath

hmmmm. 
Fish? Well, hmmmmm.
How about surf and turf? I'll start marinading the london broils.


----------



## middie

Middie - Listen! It's Pantera!

Pantera ?????  Where ????
my heart is aflutter now !!!


----------



## crewsk

Who's Pantera? Alix, I'd like coconut fried shrimp for dinner.


----------



## jkath

Yeah...and some guy just dropped off a CD that he found in his driveway....


----------



## jkath

Wasn't Sushi just here? Seems like he saw Alix and I coming through the door and he skeedattled!

Oh well, since it's just the girls now, I've just had these delivered:
<<opening box>>
it's a whole set of antique teacups. We can each have one - 
which ones do you want?


----------



## middie

jkath said:
			
		

> Yeah...and some guy just dropped off a CD that he found in his driveway....


 
jkath lmao... did he give you the cd that i gave him when i found it in my driveway??

crewsk pantera is a heavy metal band but there's kind of an iside joke to it.


----------



## Alix

Hey crewsk, do you have a recipe for those coconut shrimp? I have never made them before. I am always game for something new though.

jkath, can I have the one with pansies on it? Or if you have any Irish Belleek I'll take one of those!


----------



## jkath

yeah ---he had all the band members sign it for you.

So, do you guys each want a teacup? I'm making hot peach tea.


----------



## jkath

How about this lavendar one with the yellow and violet pansies? It's really pretty.


----------



## Alix

Let me just suck back the last of my coffee and cleanse my palate (where's the sherbet? LOL!) OK, now I am ready for tea.


----------



## jkath

<<pouring tea>>

Here's a crumpet. I didn't make them, as I've never had crumpets, but it seemed appropriate.

Middie - tea?


----------



## crewsk

I want this one jkath! 

Alix, I have a recipe somewhere for them but it's packed up. As soon as I can get to my cookbooks I'll post it.


----------



## crewsk

I'll have my tea later, I'm off to the store!


----------



## jkath

That one is fabulous!!! Nice choice

<<shuffling through box, looking still for the perfect one....>>
If I find a pink one, I'll save it for luvs.


----------



## middie

yes jkath i'd love some tea thank you.
can i have the set with the light blue flowers on them ?


----------



## jkath

Oh! I want this one!


----------



## Alix

Heres one...






And heres the other...





I'll take either one. Thanks jkath!


----------



## jkath

how cute is this one, Middie?


----------



## middie

perfect jkath !!!!


----------



## jkath

Look what else is in the box!


----------



## jkath

Middie, you have Nikko and I have Katie - 
Alix or Crewsk...do you want this little puppy to keep in your room downstairs?


----------



## middie

awww is that a little yorkie?


----------



## jkath

looks like it  - I'm hoping it's a girl, as there's a little bow on it's head...


----------



## Alix

My golden might get jealous. I'd better not. Thanks though.


----------



## thier1754

Do you have a teacup that's ivory with a gold trim?  That's the one I want.  And hot chocolate in it, please? With marshmallow?


----------



## jkath

how's this, Thier?


----------



## thier1754

It's lovely...I'll take it! Thank you.


----------



## jkath

<<pouring dark chocolate from Switzerland into the cup>>

Here's your marshmallows - I need to go now - enjoy!
And, have a crumpet too!


----------



## thier1754

Thanks, jkath! My chest feels better already.  Mmmmm....


----------



## Alix

Thier, is that your violin in your avatar? COOL.

I am off to shower now folks, back afterward. *washing, and putting tea cup away in the china cabinet*

I'll make madeleines for afternoon tea. Ciao!


----------



## thier1754

Ciao, Alix! No, that's not my fiddle. I'll see if the photos are still up online...Here's the maker: http://www.whedbeeviolins.com .


----------



## thier1754

My baby! Here's another link with Whedbee's work: *www.beinfushi.com/index2.html*


----------



## Alix

Oooooooooooo! Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa! VEEEERY nice! I thought we were not allowed to call them fiddles though? Not PC and all that.


----------



## thier1754

Not true.  You'll find that many professionals call them a fiddle much of the time. It's kind of a term of endearment or a musician's slang.  Fiddle music is also a style of music - indigenous to certain areas, esp. of the US. But it's all played on the same instrument, made essentially the same way.


----------



## jkath

<<all in unison>>
"Thank you Mrs. Thier"

(I had a feeling like I was back in grade school listening to my teacher)


I'm popping in for a quick bite. Actually, my cottage cheese isn't what I really wanted, but I don't have time for a pan of manicotti florentine right now... so does anyone have one lying around?


----------



## Alix

Thank you. I will mention that to the snob who told me not to use that term. Heehee!


----------



## thier1754

jkath said:
			
		

> <<all in unison>>
> "Thank you Mrs. Thier"
> 
> (I had a feeling like I was back in grade school listening to my teacher)
> 
> 
> I'm popping in for a quick bite. Actually, my cottage cheese isn't what I really wanted, but I don't have time for a pan of manicotti florentine right now... so does anyone have one lying around?


 
Oh, geez.  Did I have the bun in the back and the red pencil over my ear again?  Sorry! I spent so many years teaching my kids and violin students, I guess I slipped into instructor mode...(There WILL be a quiz.  )


----------



## jkath

I like the term "fiddle" - makes me think of real folk playing their instruments from their hearts.


----------



## thier1754

That's what it's all about...for me, anyway! If I can't touch hearts, I don't care to play. I'm working on Celtic music right now -- Irish, Scottish -- and that goes right back to my ancestral fiddle roots.


----------



## crewsk

I'll take the Yorkie!! I haven't even decorated my room yet, can't decide what to do with it. I was thinking of something in mauve & burgundy.


----------



## Alix

I have to go do some housework. BLECH! The dog is looking at me funny around a pile of laundry. LOL. Talk to you all soon.


----------



## crewsk

I'm off to trim Savannah's bangs, plop her in the tub & start the ice cream churn. I'll see y'all later tonight or tomorrow!


----------



## thier1754

Gosh, you're all so organized and busy and accomplishing things.  I'm still in bed half the day...Getting very antsy over here. Going stir crazy, actually.


----------



## Bangbang

Hey......how is everyone? My PC had cancer and just had a dose of chemo. Seems to be working.


----------



## Heat

*Hey Bang*

So your PC's been down huh? Im so sorry! I've been here waiting on someone to fix me a BLT with FRIES!!! Im stressing out!! I want to go a little bizzerk!! So, glad to see ya back!! You know i could go fix it myself, but i wasnt offered a room so i dont know if im still allowed!!


----------



## Bangbang

MY fabulous BLT is on its way. Its made with apple cured bacon, romaine lettuce,vine ripened tomato,and your choice of mayo or miracle whip.


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

> but i wasnt offered a room so i dont know if im still allowed!!




Of course you can have a room!!!   There are 3 with a small office area in it and one without the office in it left. Take your pick. EVERYTHING is white in the room. White floor, white blankets, white towels, white everything. So you have to decorate it! 

And BANG!!!!!!!!!!!!!! WELCOME back!!!   I never thought I would say this but what room do you want? Sit back, have a cold drink of something and relax. Take a cruise in one of the golf carts around the lake or something. 


I have a modified golf cart that should be coming in latter on tonight. I cant tell ya anything more until it gets here.


----------



## Heat

*Aweeeeeee Thats Sushi*

Well then, AWESOME!!!!! Ok i would like one with the office. And, i neeed a little more info? Like who will i be next to? Or across from?  This will be exciting to decorate!! Thanks so much Bang for the BLT! Miracle Whip is Just perfectamundo!!! OOh myyyyyyyyyyyy, this is delicious! Yummmy!!!


----------



## Bangbang

-DEADLY SUSHI- said:
			
		

> And BANG!!!!!!!!!!!!!! WELCOME back!!!  I never thought I would say this but what room do you want?


 
Rooms? Can I share one with Crewsk?.....or at least be next door?


----------



## luvs

jkath said:
			
		

> Think baked goods, Sushi. Yummy baked goods.
> 
> Thanks, Luvs - they were delish.
> Oh! Luvs - I almost forgot~ I put a pair of my jeans in the washer today with RIT wine. If they look good, I may embelish them a bit more too.


 
awesome! did you make me a pair, too?


----------



## luvs

jkath said:
			
		

> That one is fabulous!!! Nice choice
> 
> <<shuffling through box, looking still for the perfect one....>>
> If I find a pink one, I'll save it for luvs.


 
i love it! thanks!


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Bang.... all the rooms are underground in a hallway close to the cellar you built. I nixed the Venice Room idea. So all of them are somewhat close together. But Crewsk is next to Jkath. And so on. So you will be about 7 doors down. Sorry.   Heat you would be between Middie and Luvs.


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Oh yeah..... NO connecting doors.


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

*hearing loading dock bell* Its HERE!!!!!!!! The altered golf cart is here! *going to loading dock*


----------



## Bangbang

Ok.....where is Luvs at?


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Yup! Its a yellow golf cart with red flames AND with 4 wheel drive!!!   It can get through the ruts and thru the Pine Forest Maze with Noooooooooo problem!   This ROCKS!!!!! Ok whos first??


----------



## middie

me !!!!!!!!!!  hopping in


----------



## middie

bang she's having computer problems


----------



## thier1754

I'll hitch on, too! Not too fast, though.  I might get carsick and barf.


----------



## jkath

Luvs, I would have made you some but I didn't have your jeans! I went to start the artwork going down the leg today, but I just couldn't get motivated. I'm stuck right now. I wish I had all my old designs, but about 15 years ago, my very bad neighbor broke into my house and took an entire closetful of clothes. They were all my very best things. 

Okay, enough of that.

Crewsk, you need to work on your room, and Heat, you must have a pet. Most of us keep ours in our rooms. I have my dog, Katie in mine, Crewsk just got the yorkie, Middie has Nikko the wolf pup and Luvs has a baby panda.
Thier didn't get a pet yet, but Ty Pennington overhauled her room for her (as she wasn't feeling well that day)
Sushi, did you ever fix your room?
Bang, how are you going to do yours?


----------



## luvs

i'm here, bang. just not as often. computer burnt out. i borrow computers now till i can get a new one. luv ya!
jkath, i sent you my jeans so you can dye them! :http://www.abercrombie.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/ProductDisplay?catalogId=10901&storeId=10051&parentCategoryId=12203&childCatgroupId=12261&categoryId=12261&productId=207065&langId=-1
they have sequins on the rear end!


----------



## luvs

'MORNING!
WAKE UP! 
i'm making breakfast for 9am. i'm just fixing bowls of farina with cream (or milk) and fresh fruit and setting out some honey-wheat toast and yogurt.
i think it's good for the Soul to start the day with a laugh, so i'm putting some Mitch Hedberg on. he's a comic genious.
http://www.mitchhedberg.net/


----------



## jkath

I'm a bit peeved today, so rather than put you all through listening to my whining, I don't think I'll be around much today. Grrrrrrrrrrrrr.


----------



## crewsk

Bangbang said:
			
		

> Ok.....where is Luvs at?


 

Oh, I see how it is. Just because your room isn't next to mine you drop me just like that? 


BTW, it's great to have you back!! 


Luvs, I've never had farina, what's it like? I think I'll stick with fruit, toast, & yogurt this morning. I made some creme brulee coffee this morning for everyone.


----------



## crewsk

jkath said:
			
		

> I'm a bit peeved today, so rather than put you all through listening to my whining, I don't think I'll be around much today. Grrrrrrrrrrrrr.


 

Awww....jkath, sorry you're having a bad day! If you need to vent, feel free to pm me!


----------



## luvs

just throw something against the wall and burst into hysterics. make sure you become inconsolable. put on the saddest music you own, slam a door, (kick it for good measure) and weep. it'll cure the crankies.
just jokin. cheer up, my friend. it'll be okay.


----------



## luvs

crewsk said:
			
		

> Oh, I see how it is. Just because your room isn't next to mine you drop me just like that?
> 
> 
> BTW, it's great to have you back!!
> 
> 
> Luvs, I've never had farina, what's it like? I think I'll stick with fruit, toast, & yogurt this morning. I made some creme brulee coffee this morning for everyone.


 
you know bang loved me first! just because i couldn't stay hitched to a bigamist....  
anyhows, farina is like cream of wheat, sort of. it's made with semolina, i think, let me go check.
plumb dam*it! it doesn't specify on the box.
it's good, though. very bland w/out sugar and cream, if you ask this old gal.


----------



## crewsk

Ah, thanks! I haven't had cream of wheat in many many years.


----------



## jkath

<<grumbling>>
jury summons during the 4 days out of state family will be here....fax to change courthouses and time of service isn't working....laundry is overwhelmingly big....h can't help w/garage sale tomorrow....people are just mean......and h is being a pill....grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr

does anyone have something I could chomp on for my tmj?


----------



## jkath

If I'm not mistaken, we just had yet another earthquake about 1 minute ago. Felt like the swaying kind.


----------



## jkath

yep. There was a small one, about 50 miles from me. (Sierra confirmed it...so nice to have brainy friends!)


----------



## crewsk

I think all our CA friends need to move east away from the earthquakes!


----------



## crewsk

Alix said:
			
		

> Hey crewsk, do you have a recipe for those coconut shrimp? I have never made them before. I am always game for something new though.


 

Alix, I found the recipe & posted it in Fish.


----------



## Alix

Thank you. Heading there now.


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Wow..... Jkath is everything ok their? Anything break or crack?


----------



## Barbara L

A friend of mine lives in Yucaipa.  When one a couple days ago hit, she was in the middle of teaching her class.  The band class next door stomps and makes their room shake a lot, so at first her kids thought it was just the class next door!

 Barbara


----------



## jkath

We're fine out here - it was a tiny one - the fun kind

I'm so tired out today - too much going on for just one me! I'll be on later, as it's the h's poker night. So, if anyone else like me has no life...log on and say hi!


----------



## jkath

<<lugging in a giant 4'x4' cornbread>>
huff.....puff............huff.........puff...............

I.......just.................made.................this..............for........you..........guys.........

<<PLOP!>> Uh oh...sushi's gonna be mad! I think I broke a tile on the counter!


----------



## middie

why did you not ask for help bringing this in you doof ???


----------



## jkath

well........
That's okay! It's here now - bring on the butter!
and chili sounds good with it!


----------



## jkath

Sushi.....
Where'd this guy come from?


----------



## middie

oooh yeah chili yummy. i'll go make some !!!


----------



## jkath

I think sushi fell asleep at his computer again....


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

I have NOT fellen asleep thank YOU! It has come from the Turtle Islands. It is the Dancing Stickyfrog. It puts others into a trance and then........... LEAPS!!!!!!!   And sticks to its prey. Its then tells them how horrible they are. Finally their prey breaks down and kills themselves. It is also called the Mother-in-law frog.


----------



## thier1754

Ah! The mother-in-law frog! I had one of those at one time. She said things like, "Oh my...Would you like me to take those curtains down and wash them for you?" "You're not going to waste that food, are you?" "My, that little Joe is a fatty, isn't he? Not like his brothers..." (in pre-pubescent Joe's hearing). "I don't think I'll eat the dinner you cooked...What's in it? *pulling out a bean sprout with her fingers* What's this? *pulling out a piece of onion* and this? I'll just have some cereal for dinner. And those left over pancakes from breakfast."


----------



## Bangbang

I want a bowl of compressed snowflakes with a dash of vodka please.


----------



## thier1754

Here's the vodka, Bang, but the snowflakes were stored on the stove and...well...want a glass of water??


----------



## luvs

i thought i smelled cornbread. yum.
think i'll have some chili, too. 
mmmmm. tastes good!
it's so peaceful here right now. got my soft-glowing lamp on and the overhead light off, fan blowing (i keep it on year 'round, even when it's snowing out. the noise is really soothing), tv off.... all is as it should be at least for one brief moment. i love this time of night.


----------



## jkath

g'morning sleepyheads!

<<looking around>>

where is everybody? Maybe I'll go back downstairs and start knocking on doors....
There's a note from Middie - it says she's at work, so I'll take Nikko and Katie out for their morning walks.


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Cornbread!!!!!!!!!!!! I LOVE cornbread!!! *getting butter*


----------



## jkath

Me too, Sush - the problem is nobody else around here had any except Middie and I. Think you could finish off the last 45 pounds of it?

Want some coffee?


----------



## crewsk

Morning all!!  I'm just dropping by to say goodbye for today. We close on our house Thursday & hubby & I have to go pick out ceiling fans & get some fire ant killer then it's home to pack up the garage. I'll see y'all later! 


BTW jkath, this cornbread is wonderful!!


----------



## jkath

Thanks, Crewsk - it's your recipe!


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

No coffee..... but I'll have some green tea please.


----------



## crewsk

Ahhh...I thought it tasted familiar!


----------



## jkath

Green tea it is.

Hungry? I'm thinking of making lemon ricotta pancakes with raspberry butter.


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

This *stuffing face* cownbread isth greeak!!!


----------



## jkath

I'm also cooking up some thick sliced bacon, and I think I may chop up some strawberries and honeydew and add some blueberries for color.


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Jkath that sounds WONDERFUL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  Yes please!


----------



## jkath

So, we know what Crewsk is doing today - what are your plans?


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Hanging out by the pool. Then scrubbing the floors here, polishing the brass rails, dusting and sanitizing the counters. Since no one ELSE has done it!


----------



## luvs

morning, guys.
just checking in and getting another piece of cornbread.
i'm off to the store. 
i saved $62 off of my last grocery bill and only spent $7 total. let's see how i do today. 
my friend jen is the queen of bargain hunting and has taken me under her wing as a rookie shopper and taught me very well.


----------



## jkath

'morning luvs - what did you have....3 hours sleep?


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Bargin shopping!!!!!   Love it!!!!! Nothing like getting a $200 monitor for $20 bucks.   Thats what I did about two weeks ago. I have a 19 inch monitor now. It works perfectly.


----------



## jkath

Speaking of bargain hunting, I want to be out at estate sales today, but h said he had to leave for work by 7:30. So I didn't go. It's 8 and he's still in bed! grrrrrrrrrrrrrrr....


----------



## jkath

Well, kids, I'll be back on in a little bit.


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

He needs his beauty sleep.  Now Im going to the lake and fish for a while. Thanks for the fantastic breakfast Jkath! *taking chunk of cornbread* Now where did I put my rod and reel? Hmmmm....


----------



## jkath

Wait up, Sushi! Can I come? I bait my own hook.


----------



## jkath

okay then! 
Oh, well, I suppose I'll clean this kitchen area instead.....


Oh MY! Where did this come from?


----------



## thier1754

Ducking in and ducking out to jump in the shower and run to rehearsal.  I still sound like a guy this morning but the body is slowly coming back to life.  Hugs all around.  Bye!


----------



## jkath

Hi Thier, Bye Thier!


----------



## luvs

jkath said:
			
		

> 'morning luvs - what did you have....3 hours sleep?


 
not sure. i got up at 3 am.


----------



## pdswife

3 am... oh luvs.  That just makes me sad.  3 in the morning is way way too early.  

You'd better have a huge breakfast and then go take a nap.

I made some French toast and have fresh strawberries to put on top. 
Would you like a few slices?  ( don't tell any one but I topped mine off with some
vanilla ice cream!!)


----------



## jkath

Oh YUM! That sounds faboo!

May I have a bit too?


----------



## luvs

pdswife said:
			
		

> 3 am... oh luvs. That just makes me sad. 3 in the morning is way way too early.
> 
> You'd better have a huge breakfast and then go take a nap.
> 
> I made some French toast and have fresh strawberries to put on top.
> Would you like a few slices? ( don't tell any one but I topped mine off with some
> vanilla ice cream!!)


 
yummmm. french toast. i'm having mine with whipped cream. thanks!
don't worry, pds. i usually don't sleep much at all. haven't for probably 9 years. it's no biggie. you get used to it.


----------



## luvs

all right, guys. see you later. my friend just called and wants me to meet her at the bar in a few. gotta get some lipstick on and finish this bottle of ensure and then i'm leaving.
i left some sushi in the fridge for yins.
not homemade sushi, BTW. got it from my favorite little place.


----------



## tweedee

I like my french toast with a little butter and a sunnyside up egg on top.


----------



## jkath

hey! Where is everyone? Probably out, cause they all have a life!


----------



## Barbara L

Yay! After using the same computer almost every day since October 1999, I finally got a new one today! If this works, here it is: http://www.bestbuy.com/site/olspage.jsp?skuId=7124774&type=product&id=1109937811602
We couldn't afford the monitor right now, but I will keep using the one I have for awhile, and we will get that later. I don't want to set it up until after my class ends Monday. I'm scared I will mess something up and won't be able to send in my last two assignments (one is a PowerPoint which is a group project. I am the team leader, so that would be awful if I lost it and couldn't send it in!).

 Barbara


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Hey Congrats on your NEW computer!!!   Sounds like you will be using Windows XP for the first time. Hope you like it. I do.

ANyone want mashed potatos with garlic and bacon?!?! I know I do!  

Now where did we put that automatic potato masher?


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Ahhhh HA! *putting potatos in* *turning on machine* (FLASH!!!!!!) .......... (POOF!!!!)


----------



## jkath

mmmmmmmmmmmm...morning...............coffee.................please.................


----------



## jkath

How do I keep missing everybody?
<<pouring coffee with milk>>

<<checking for bagels>>ah ha! found one!


----------



## jkath

Well, as nobody is here....I'll just start cleaning the cafe till someone arrives....


----------



## Alix

Whoa! This place looks amazing! Even the light fixtures are polished. What is that pile of laundry over in the...jkath? Oh my goodness! Someone get some avocado STAT!!! She is worn right out with all the cleaning she did!


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

(FLASH!!!!!) ........... (POOF!!!!!!!!!!!)


 *wearing lion cloth* *dirty and scratched up* I wouldnt touch that automatic potato masher!!!  

Either I ate some bad fish or that thing travels thru....... *shaking head* nevermind....


----------



## Barbara L

-DEADLY SUSHI- said:
			
		

> Hey Congrats on your NEW computer!!!  Sounds like you will be using Windows XP for the first time. Hope you like it. I do.


Thanks DS. Actually I have had XP for a year or so. My computer had gotten a virus, and part of what it took to clear everything up was getting rid of my Windows 98. My new one looks like it will do just about everything but wash the dishes! 

 Barbara


----------



## thier1754

Hi, troops!  Happy Father's Day to all the dads.  We're particularly happy to have the dad at our house, since I was at the hospital with him last night; he had chest pains and shortness of breath during the day, and he's already had a double bypass seven years ago, so we couldn't take a chance.  He left the hospital against doctor's orders and didn't stay the night   but he seems okay today.  I think God was giving him a tap on the shoulder and reminding him that, if he doesn't want to go visit Him *right now*, he'd better start taking care of himself.

Have a great day, everyone, and be thankful for the dads in your life!


----------



## luvs

i hope he's all right, thier! ((((hugs))))
Happy Father's Day, men with kids!

congrats on the new computer, barb!

is there anything to eat? i'm, hungry.


----------



## Maidrite

Ok DS heres what it is Its a E-machine. Best Buy and Gateway own emachine. She has a 3400 64bit AMD Athlon 512 MB Ram expandable to 4 Gigabytes of Ram. FSB expandable to 2000 GH. 160 Gigabyte harddrive 7200 speed

onboard sound, onboard ATI 128 video 4 internel fans. 350 watt power supply. 10/100 ethernet, standard phone modum, 7 USB 2 ports, 11 expantion slots,9 in 1 mem. card reader,DVD RW 32X and CD RW 64X so much more She is in Heaven. Next will be a 19 inch screen and a 512 MB AVP Video Card and a better sound card. But hey is good for starters  
I LOVE ATHLONS. 
OK I NEED A # 37 and a BIG GULP PLEASE!


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Sorry I missed ya Jkath. I was in 21 BC.  


Number 37? Ok. One dill pickle. One sweet pickle. One kosher pickle. A bowl of cucumber soup. . A side of coleslaw and mushroom salad. And heres your Big Gulp!  

I hope everyones Fathers Day has been GREAT!

Thier Im VERY happy your dad is feeling well today.


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Here Luvs.... I grilled some hen on the grill slathered with olive oil, salt, pepper, a dash of fennel and garlic. And heres a side of garlic smashed potatoes.   Oh..... and a glass of Gatoraide.


----------



## middie

sorry i haven't been in here to help out much guys. my manager's brother died so the past 3 days i've been working overtime since there's only 2 of us now until thursday when she come back to work. plus i'm in the middle of an 8 day stretch. i'm tired. can i get a back rub anyone? or rub my calves ?


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Calves? Where are they? *looking out the window*


Here is a gel heatpack Middie. Do ya want me to warm up the massage chair? Gone in the whirlpool lately?


----------



## middie

ah yes a gel pack for my neck. going into the jacuzzi now. sush warm up the chair cause that's where i'm heading when i get out of the jacuzzi. thank you much !


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

You got it! Want some crab stuffed mushrooms and a cool glass of cranberry juice?


----------



## middie

ummm cranberry juice sounds good right now. can i get some ice with it too please ? thanks sush.


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

*getting ice* Here Middie. Now let it all melt away. Heres a big fluffy towel and robe. I got the massage chair going. Now I have to go, take a shower and read my new book I got. "Virtual Cafe Management: Chapter 1 See-through Windows"


----------



## middie

sush you're a god send. i love you for it. have a good night.


----------



## middie

*crawling into chair wrapped up in big fluffy robe with hair up in fluffy towel*
*pulling blankie over me*


----------



## jkath

Hey! The avos worked, but where is everyone?

Was that Sushi just ducking out the door? Nice cloth! Woo-Woo!

I may go join middie, but I'm too tired to walk to the massage chairs.


----------



## tweedee

What has this all got to do with Barbara's new kitties?


----------



## luvs

-DEADLY SUSHI- said:
			
		

> Here Luvs.... I grilled some hen on the grill slathered with olive oil, salt, pepper, a dash of fennel and garlic. And heres a side of garlic smashed potatoes.  Oh..... and a glass of Gatoraide.


 
thanks! it was delicious.


----------



## tweedee

Oops! I think I got on the wrong thread


----------



## jkath

Anyone awake around here?

<<making hawaiian macadamia coffee>>
<<putting skillet pancakes into the oven>>


----------



## crewsk

I'm awake, sorta! I'm getting ready to load a few boxes from the laundry room in my car. Moving day is fast approaching!! We get to start Thursday evening!!!!


----------



## jkath

That is wonderful, Crewsk!!!
I'm so excited for you!!!

(and to think that 6 weeks ago, you probably thought you'd be in your other house for years to come!)

Have some coffee, and here's some fresh cantaloupe I've cut up.

PS - I emailed my Aunt about your tomato planting, and she said she saw the very same thing on Paula Deen this past week. Her comment was "well, if Paula does it, you know it's good!"


----------



## crewsk

Thanks jkath!! Yes, I was thinking that exact thing. It's kinda bitter sweet I guess. But it's getting sweeter every day!! One of my cousins, who is also my best friend, is coming up from the lower part of the state Saturday to help us move. I can't wait to see her!! 


Thanks for the coffee & cantaloupe! I needed a pick-me-up.


That's so cool!! I haven't watched FN in so long I don't have a clue what's going on there.


----------



## jkath

I haven't watched much either, with the exception of the Food Star show (which I missed last night) and a couple of Alton Browns.


----------



## thier1754

Well, my dh is still in the hospital and they're giving him the stress test this morning. They're looking for blockages. The whole family down here was with him last night and we kept him distracted and cheered up for a while anyway. If they find a blockage, they'll try to dissolve it with drugs rather than going in again to do a bypass.  Keep him in your prayers, gang!  I'd really appreciate it.

Sush: My dad passed away several years ago...


----------



## crewsk

My prayers are with you & your hubby their!


----------



## PA Baker

Thier, I'm so sorry to hear about your DH.  I'll keep you all in my thoughts.

Crewsk, I'm excited to hear that moving day is this week!  Good, good luck!  You're going to have a crazy couple of days ahead of you.  But just remember you have forever to unpack (as evidenced by my basement)!


----------



## crewsk

Thanks PA! We close at 5 on Thursday & my mom is getting the kids sometime that afternoon & keeping them until Suday. I plan on moving a few things in Thurs & Fri while hubby's at work but the big stuff will be moved on Sat. TC is helping me get clothes & dishes washed & packed today.


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Thier Im sorry.  I read your post wrong. I feel bad.


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

*comming out of office*

Ok guys. Our sales figures are down. WAY down.  If we dont think of some way to get business going again we might have to close down the Cafe. We need to all think of SOMETHING. *Going into lounge and behind bar* *pouring a drink* (GULP!)   Come on team!!!! We can do it!


----------



## middie

ds please don't make me think right now. i just finished day #6 of 8 in a row !!!


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

THINK!!!!!!!!!


----------



## middie

no... don't wanna


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Fine. I will turn off your air conditioning in your room until you decide to use your gray matter. Even though your room is under ground and its always cool.


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

I have an idea! *getting block of chocolate, vanilla ice cream and butter scotch whip cream* *putting ice cream in bowl with a shot of butter scotch whip cream and a chunk of chocolate in ice cream* Here ya go Middie.


----------



## middie

can't use my grey matter now if i wanted to anyway... it's too tired.
granted it's tired all the time, but it really really really is tired now lmao


----------



## middie

-DEADLY SUSHI- said:
			
		

> I have an idea! *getting block of chocolate, vanilla ice cream and chocolate whip cream* *putting ice cream in bowl with a shot of chocolate whip cream and a chunk of chocolate in ice cream* Here ya go Middie.


 
ooooooooh hey this might wake me up


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

I THOUGHT it might.  But I changed the chocolate whip cream to butter scotch.


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Oppppps! Dont want to miss my appointment across the street at the Barber Shop!!!! *running out door whipping off apron*


----------



## thier1754

-DEADLY SUSHI- said:
			
		

> Thier Im sorry.  I read your post wrong. I feel bad.



Silly man...Don't feel bad.  I didn't make it clear that the dad was my husband and not my dad.  My daddy died of Parkinson's and Alzheimer's several years ago.

Paul's tests today did not show a blockage, so they're sending him home with nitro.  However, there's a reason for this sudden angina, and I will go with him to the cardiologist with a long list of questions.

Gotta go pick him up.  Later.


----------



## middie

their whoever's father he is... still sad to hear about. hope he gets well soon.


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Well In any case I just feel bad. Thier how are YOU doing? You feel back to normal? Middie hows that dessert working?


----------



## middie

sush i got an idear... live entertainment. and i'm not talking your local bands. i mean people like phil collins or eric clapton, or phil collins !!


----------



## thier1754

I'm actually okay, Sush...Thanks for asking. Just wanting more answers for dh, and I'm gonna get 'em.


----------



## jkath

Sushi! Where are you? 
Man, I've got lousy timing!

The problem isn't the cafe, it's what we are offering. We need to have more excitement around here....
a contest perhaps?


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Im here Jkath!   Im just downloading my favorite TV show. Anyhew, a contest sounds GREAT! Alas I have no money to give prizes. Well I might have some extra dough later this month. But I LOVE the idea! What do you have in mind? Middie Phil was here last week. That was the old guy on stage.


----------



## jkath

I'm thinking a contest where instead of prize money, you could give something better. (how bout an 8x10 glossy?) hee hee hee - no - like maybe let the winner redo one of our theme rooms or make plans for a big shindig? or........?
Just something really fun. 

By the way, a kitty walked in here with a note in his mouth - maybe you can decipher it:

"meow, meow, Daddy, meow, hungry, meow meowwwwwwwww. Clint"


----------



## jkath

Oh yes, and I took the boys to Disneyland again today, and I have a few messages:
Middie: Long-haired Tarzan said "hi" and asked why you aren't returning his calls 
Alix: Cinderella said to say hello to your little princesses
Luvs: The Mad Hatter wants his green hat and green tea back, and Mr. Toad wants to know where you put his car
Sushi: Ariel, the little mermaid, was asking about you again. She's just your type: redheaded and a fish.
Crewsk: Mike and Sully from Monsters Inc. said they'd help you move


----------



## crewsk

Thanks jkath! We can really use their muscle but I'm afraid TC & Savannah will be upset because they won't be around to see them.


----------



## middie

Middie: Long-haired Tarzan said "hi" and asked why you aren't returning his calls 

jkath because i'm working an 8 day stretch here !!!  tell him i'm off thursday so i'll call jim then !!!

WHY DID NOBODY TELL ME I MISSED PHIL ??????????????
GET HIM BACK !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## middie

and now i'm off to bed. thankfully days 7 and 8 aren't 8 hour days lol


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Wonderful idea jkath! But we must market it! Hmmmmmmmm........... Oh CRAP!   Looks like we are headed for a BIG storm! All the weather channels are forecasting hail. And a tornado warning has gone up!!!!! ARRRGGHHH!!!! *getting on Cafe mic* EVERYONE goto your shelters!!! Goto the base level!!!! This one is going to hit on or right next to us! *hearing pounding of rain on glass* HURRY!!!!   PLEASE everyone to the basement!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

*locking into empty undergroud room* My stuffed animal!!! * hugging stuffed animal and going under mattress*


----------



## thier1754

middie said:
			
		

> and now i'm off to bed. thankfully days 7 and 8 aren't 8 hour days lol


 
Take care of yourself, Middie.  There's only one of you, and you have limits...


----------



## luvs

jkath said:
			
		

> Luvs: The Mad Hatter wants his green hat and green tea back, and Mr. Toad wants to know where you put his car  QUOTE]
> 
> the hatter is just gonna have to deal with it. oh, and let mr. toad know his car is being detailed. thanks!


----------



## luvs

'morning!
i'm famished. 
~getting pan out~
~frying ham steak and getting syrup out~
i'll leave some in the fridge for you guys.
see yins guys later!


----------



## Alix

jkath said:
			
		

> Alix: Cinderella said to say hello to your little princesses




Thanks Cinderelly. My girls say Hi back. (I hope Cinderella DisneyLAND is a better fit than Cinderella Disney WORLD, who looked like she stopped clocks for a living!)


----------



## jkath

mmmmmmmmmmmmmorning.............
must........have...............coffee...........please.............


----------



## crewsk

Alix said:
			
		

> Thanks Cinderelly. My girls say Hi back. (I hope Cinderella DisneyLAND is a better fit than Cinderella Disney WORLD, who looked like she stopped clocks for a living!)


 

Alix the Cinderella who was there Thanksgiving of 2003 was a good fit. They must have had a change. During the parade they had one night Savannah was waving & blowing kisses to all the everyone & Cinderella waved back & blew her a kiss. Thrilled her to death! That's all she talked about for 3 months. She still brings it up every now & then.


Jkath, here's a nice steaming cup of Columbian supreme.


----------



## jkath

Oh thank you Crewsk - it's just what I needed this morning! I haven't even gone to the gym yet - (I try to go between 6 and 7 while everyone's still asleep here). I'll have to go later while the little one is at VBS.
Well, it's 7 now, so it's time to wake up the h, bring him his coffee and iron his suit for the day. Chat later


----------



## luvs

good morning, alix. morning, jkath. morning, crewsk.
crewsk, you made me smile. when i was little, Goofy came up and kissed me on the cheek at disney world during this stage show and i chattered about it for a good week. when we returned, i kept fervently hoping that he'd smooch me again.


----------



## crewsk

Awww..... how sweet luvs! My only close-up experience with anyone from Disney was with a guy on stilts in one of the parades. I was 16 & he made a pass at me. It freaked me out because I couldn't see his face.


----------



## middie

sleep... more sleep


----------



## PA Baker

You feeling OK, middie?


----------



## middie

wore out pa. i'm working an 8 day week. today will be day 7.
loooooong days. nights are too short and i haven't been
sleeping good, so it's catching up to me.


----------



## luvs

wow, middie... 8 day week. i haven't had a job in my life so i don't know what it's like, but it's gotta be exhausting. i volunteered some, but that was enough for me! that plumb wore me out!
i need a bowl of cereal. is there any boo-berry?


----------



## jkath

crewsk said:
			
		

> Awww..... how sweet luvs! My only close-up experience with anyone from Disney was with a guy on stilts in one of the parades. I was 16 & he made a pass at me. It freaked me out because I couldn't see his face.


 
When I was around 18, my sis and I were taking a photo with Captain Hook and he goosed me! 

Luvs, here's your Boo-berry, and I used cream instead of milk. I also put fresh peach slices on top - makes it even better.

Well, I'm off to drop the little one at VBS and then it's time for the gym.
See ya later!


----------



## thier1754

Morning, gang.  Anybody have cinnamon rolls and eggs over easy? A white chocolate mocha would be nice, too! In real life we had carrot apple juice for brekkers, but I can dream...


----------



## luvs

thanks for the cereal, jkath. i always put cream in my cold cereal or on my hot cereal. so much better than plain 'ol milk.
delicious, i say!
gotta go for a few minutes. gotta call my bank.


----------



## luvs

well, that was easy. only took 2 minutes to get my questions answered by the bank.
hi, thier. here, a nice meal of eggs, cinnamon rolls, and a white chocolate mocha.
really sad news, guys. my little kitty, 'fe, has to be put to sleep tomorrow. her heart is failing. she's only 4 years old. she would've been 5, here.
when my family first let me know i just crumbled and wept, but now i'm so much in shock that i can't even cry anymore. i love her just as much as i love the human beings in my family. 
the vet wanted to put her down right away, but my Mom said my Brother said something like, 'uh-uh. that's NOT gonna happen. my little sister will FLIP on you guys if she doesn't get to say good-bye.'
****ed straight, i would've flipped on 'em.
i bought her a pink and purple little cat-sized pillow to lay her head on when we bury her. got a pink fuzzy picture frame, too. gotta go get a recieving blanket to have them wrap her in before they hand her to me. 
i'm devestated. just sick over it. but she's in pain, and she can hardly breathe. 
she's on lasix now to ease the edema, but she's still struggling.
they said she'll go very peacefully.
there's a picture of her in the gallery.http://www.discusscooking.com/gallery/showimage.php?i=75&catid=member&imageuser=1469
my sweet little angel. 
i'm gonna miss her so much.


----------



## thier1754

Luvs: Thank you for the breakfast, and what a shame that that darling kitty is going to leave you.  Our animals are brave little souls and never complain, and it's so often a surpirse when we have to say good-bye.  You will be in my prayers.


----------



## Maidrite

Hello ALL i just unloaded a truck load of fresh sea food in the locker so feel free to have at it. Sushi is waiting for a ear wax job and a flobee haircut. SO I need 2- # 57 to go and 2 big gulp iced teas. Thanks Luvs and Jkath for taking care of things . Heres a bonus for you both!


----------



## thier1754

Well, it looks like I'm in charge of the #57s for you, Maid. Here they are: Two calamari plates with creamed cottage cheese, celery seed rolls spread with clotted cream and coffee ice cream with caramel sauce.  Enjoy!  Glad Sushi's getting that ear wax problem taken care of.  We were all hoping that would happen.  The Flobee cut is a good idea...This would be a good time to go ahead and pluck the unibrow as well...


----------



## jkath

Thier! You gave forgot the Crimson Candied Cherries on top!


----------



## luvs

pretty empty here this afternoon. guess i'll take the aprons to the cleaners and take an inventory of the fridges and pantry.
but not before i have a snack. 
~popping bread into toaster and opening opening coors light.~
ahhhhhhhhhh, lovely!


----------



## jkath

whoa! Not a soul in site...what's going on?
Oh well, at least I picked up the aprons from the cleaners.

Hmmm....what to snack on ....what to snack on.....
<<checking fridge and cupboards>>
Ah ha! A toasted blueberry bagel with lemon curd inside!
Perfect!


----------



## thier1754

jkath said:
			
		

> Thier! You gave forgot the Crimson Candied Cherries on top!


 Oh my goodness...How could I be so foolish? I hope you added them for me.


----------



## middie

awwww luvs i am so very sorry to hear about fe. if you need to talk i'm here for you.


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

We need to cheer Luvs up!!!! Luvs... Here is a Bible (New American Standard) and a keg. Go read and have a beer!  We love ya.


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Ok guys we are having the Smokers N' Suds Sorrority coming over tonight! I dont want anything BAD to happen. Make sure there are twice the ashtrays out and the beer is flowing like wine!   They paid top dollar to come here tonight. And they will be here in an hour. SOOOOOOOOOO lets make some HORSE DERV-EES.   We have, thanks to Maidrite, a lot of seafood. so lets get crackin! I'll set up the lounge.


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Ok... no one around... great.   *running to closet and getting tableclothes..... getting ashtrays....*


----------



## middie

Sush I'll be in to help in a few. let me get the kid showered and into bed !


----------



## middie

Okay Sush here I am !!!!!!!
*snatching tablecloths and ashtrays*


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

COOL! *making bacon wrapped crab fingers with garlic*


----------



## middie

oh yeah i stopped and got more ashtrays !!!
should we use mish's recipe for shrimp and dill
sauce in artichoke cups or abj's lobster mousse?


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Ohhhhhhhh YEAH!!!!!!!!! Great idea!!! Go go go!!!


----------



## middie

okay okay okay going going gone !!!!!!!!!!!
ah heck i'll make both !!!!!


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Here they come!  *tossing away apron* *greeting guests* Hi! Im Sushi. Good to meet ya'll! Please make youre way to the lounge and if you care, up to our bar. Middie! Goto the BAR!!


----------



## middie

Going !!!!!!!  Hi I'm Middie. What kind of beer can I get for you guys ?


----------



## middie

Sush get the food out here pronto !!!!
*sliding beers down the bar*... i've
ALWAYS wanted to do that hahaha


----------



## middie

sush can you help me change this keg ?


----------



## Heat

Gosh looks like i popped in at the right time!! What needs to be done? I'll be  in the kitchen washing dishes if ya need me holler! Im in my good dress so i'll host or help in anyway!! Gosh Middie see that tall dark handsome dude at the end of the bar? He keeps eye balling you!! Heheheh


----------



## middie

Yay Heat. Maybe I'll make a killing in tips lmao.
I'll even share since you're so kind to help !!


----------



## luvs

thank you, middie and sush! 

guess what!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! my Mom said she just can't bring herself to put her down yet, not without a second opinion, so she cancelled her appointment and made her an appt. for thursday with my male cats' vet to see if they can't do something to prolong her days! 
you got me a keg, sush? why, thank you! that'll last me for awhile!


----------



## middie

luvs i hope everything goes well. i hope there's something that can be done. she's so young.


----------



## thier1754

*Thier appears and hitches herself up onto the bar, Coke in hand.* I'm here to represent the Silly but Safe Sorority. No drinking, but we know all the good jokes.  Wanna hear one?


----------



## Heat

Oh Luvs sorry to hear about Fe! I love my dog Killer, and hes precious, it would really be terrible if something happened to him. So i feel for you.>>>>>>Hugs<<<<<<

Middie Noway you keep makin' them big tips girl!! I'm just happy to help! Hey, i have brought in 4 homemade Cheese Cakes you think they might sell tonight? Chocolate, cherry, strawberry, and pineapple?


----------



## thier1754

I'd like to sample some of that cheesecake...gotta make sure it's up to Cafe standards...

First joke:

*The Ugly Duckling*

 

 
Three old maids die and arrive in heaven at the same time.
  When they get there, St. Peter says, "We only have one rule here in heaven:
don't step on the ducks!" 

So they enter heaven, and sure enough, there are ducks all over the place.
It is almost impossible not to step on a duck, and although they try their
best to avoid them, the first woman accidentally steps on one.

Along comes St. Peter with the ugliest man she ever saw.  
St. Peter chains them together and says, "Your punishment for stepping on a
duck is to spend eternity chained to this ugly man!"

The next day, the second woman accidentally steps on a duck and along comes
St. Peter, who doesn't miss a thing.  With him is another extremely ugly
man.  He chains them together with the same admonishment as for the first
woman. 

The third woman has observed all this and, not wanting to be chained for all
eternity to an ugly man, is very, VERY careful where she steps. 

She manages to go months without stepping on any ducks, then one day St.
Peter comes up to her with the most handsome man she has ever laid eyes on
... very tall, dark hair, and muscular. 

St. Peter chains them together without saying a word and walks away.

The happy woman says, "I wonder what I did to deserve being chained to you
for all of eternity?" 

The guy says, "I don't know about you, but I stepped on a duck!" ​


----------



## middie

thier i'd love to hear the jokes. i'm a non-drinker too. 
heat... yeah i think they might sell. these guys still
look pretty hungry if you ask me !!!! lol


----------



## luvs

thanks, middie. there's not a cure, and her last days are coming very soon, but with the lasix she might last for at least a FEW more days. that little sweetpea had a good life, at least. she's spoiled rotten. man, i love that cat.
well, do you guys need any help with the crowd?


----------



## middie

oh their lmao. that's funny !


----------



## thier1754

*Last Respects*

*At a motivational seminar, three men are asked to come up to the stage.*​*They are all asked, "When you are in your casket and friends and family are mourning upon you, what would you like to hear them say about you?*

*The first guy says, "I would like to hear them say that I was the great doctor of my time, and a great family man."*

*The second guy says, "I would like to hear that I was a wonderful husband and school teacher who made a huge difference in our children of tomorrow."*

*The last guy replies, "I would like to hear them say...... LOOK!!! HE'S MOVING!!!!!"*


----------



## middie

oooh luvs... can you bring in the appetizers that are still in the back ??


----------



## Heat

WoW!!!!  Middie that dude is getting smashed!! Rowdy fer sure. Hey Sushi Can we turn up the music a little bit?  I cant even hear Toby Keith singing "I Love This Bar"? Their, whatcha think of the Cheese Cake?


----------



## thier1754

*My Three Sons*

 Three sons left home, went out on their own and prospered. Getting back
together, they discussed the gifts they were able to give their elderly
mother.

The first said, "I built a big house for our mother."
The second said, "I sent her a Mercedes with a driver."
The third smiled and said, "I've got you both beat. Remember how mom
enjoyed reading the Bible? And you know she can't see very well. I sent her a
remarkable parrot that recites the entire Bible. It took elders in the church 
12 years to teach him. He's one of a kind. Mama just has to name the
chapter and verse, and the parrot recites it."

Soon thereafter, mom sent a letter to each son. "Milton," she wrote one son, 
"the house you built is so huge. I live in only one room, but I have to clean the 
whole house."

"Gerald," she wrote to another, "I am too old to travel. I stay most of the
time at home, so I rarely use the Mercedes. And the driver is so rude!"

"Dearest Donald," she wrote to her third son, "*you* have the good sense to
know what your mother likes. The chicken was delicious."​


----------



## thier1754

Heat, the cheesecake was delish. *Burp*


----------



## middie

roflmao their that one's even better !!
heat think we should hire a few bouncers
just in case. sush dissapeared !!!


----------



## thier1754

Okay, last joke for the evening:

*Giddy Up*​*One day a man ran into an old friend and asked him if he was still dating the same girl. "No" Replied the friend. "She wasn't the brightest bulb in the chandelier. Just the other day she decided to ride a horse for the first time. Without any instruction she hopped on and took off at full gallop. Everything was fine for a minute until she started losing her grip and began sliding down the side of the horse. She started grasping desperately at the reigns and the horse's mane. The horse kept it's pace up as she bounced up and down on the ground with the horse's hooves pounding away inches from her head. The horse might have killed her!!... Thank God for that alert Wal-mart greeter who ran over and unplugged the thing..."*​


----------



## middie

lol their... sounds like idiot's cousin


----------



## thier1754

Sorry, but one more for all of the married people with mothers in law:

*Sweet Cheeks*​*A married couple was in a terrible accident where the woman's face was severely burned. The doctor told her husband that they couldn't graft any skin from her body because she was too skinny.*​*So the husband offered to donate some of his own skin. However, the only skin on his body that the doctor felt was suitable would have to come from his buttocks. The husband and wife agreed that they would tell no one about where the skin came from, and requested that the doctor also honor their secret. After all, this was a very delicate matter.*

*After the surgery was completed, everyone was astounded at the woman's new beauty. She looked more beautiful than she ever had before! All her friends and relatives just went on and on about her youthful beauty!*

*One day, she was alone with her husband, and she was overcome with emotion at his sacrifice. She said, "Dear, I just want to thank you for everything you did for me. There is no way I could ever repay you."*

*"My darling," he replied, "I get all the thanks I need every time I see your mother kiss you on the cheek.*


----------



## middie

roflmao. have to tell that one to my dad !


----------



## Heat

HAHAHAHHAHAAHHAHAHAHAHHA!!! GOOD ONES THEIR!! i CAN HANDLE EM' THEY DONT CALL ME THE HEAT FOR NOTHIN' !! Im very good at Kick Boxing. And, i think they just wanna flirt with all us girls!! Sushi does need to get in here just in case you know!! We could always point at him and say "Sorry were with him" HAHAHAHHA


----------



## middie

he's the one who asked me to come in here and help him !!!!


----------



## thier1754

Well, I have to go practice.  See you all later! Keep this place under control.


----------



## middie

see you later their have fun.
heat get that guy off of the
chandalier please !


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

*serving bacon crabs garlic thingies* Thier Those jokes are FANTATIC!!!!!!!!!  You have made my day!!!   Now help us get these guys outta here. If I hear another Led Zeppelin song in the next few days Im gonna PUKE! Arrrrrggghhhh. And someone get the windows open. It smells like an ashtray in here! Wheres Jkath?


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Awwwwwwwwww Middie dont go. But if you DO... thanks for your help!


----------



## middie

*opening windows and turning on exhaust fans*
dunno sush i haven't seen her. hubby's probably
playing poker on the computer right now.


----------



## middie

sush i'm not going anywhere (yet). i was saying by to their she had to go to practice.
besides i'm making killer tips !!!! lol


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

*looking at tips* Someone gave me a wooden nickel.  Thats IT!


----------



## middie

well... i guess in it's own way that's a pretty good tip.
then again... maybe it's WHO gave it to you as a tip lol


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

I want money!   OK! They are starting to leave. Time to clean up. Grrrrrr........


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Heat can you help clean up??? Anyone?


----------



## middie

i'll help. i'm already here. heat's doing dishes i think


----------



## middie

okay the bar and the dining areas are all cleaned up. ashtrays emptied. tableclothes are in the washer now. sush can you put them in the dryer when they're done washing?
i'm going to go to bed now. good night guys


----------



## jkath

Aw man! I always miss the good stuff!
Darn California time!


----------



## Heat

Yep, doing dishes. Bring me them nasty ashtrays. Bye Guys, Yall Come Back now ya here!!!!! Especially you Charlie( tall dark handsome one). Nope, charlie i cant give ya my mumber. And, NO i CANT give you Middies!!! Oh my????? I'll Start Sweeping too!! Gosh not a slice left of my cheese cakes  And, i was saving Sushi a piece!!!! aweeeee heck!


----------



## Heat

Night Middie!!


----------



## jkath

Middie, are you still around? There's some guy with a CD waving it at me. He said it's yours. Should I play it?


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Awwwwwww... no more cheese cake?   Well everything seems to be in control. Jkath nice to see you after the storm.   I HAVE to go up to the bedroom. I am DEAD tired. night folks! Make sure when you wake up that you leave your CLEAN UP tags on the door knob. We hired someone to tidy up your rooms while you are awake.   Sleep well and I left a tiny surprise on everyones pillow. So look when you goto sleep.


----------



## jkath

g'night, Sushi.

(I hope Nikko didn't get to Middie's surprise!)

g'night Heat.

g'night John Boy...
g'night Mary Ellen....


----------



## Heat

Sowy Sushi! And BTW I still havent decorated my room. But, i think im gonna stay in it like it is tonight!! Nite Sushi! Can't wait to see what ya left for us? He He !!! Im going to Sleep too. Hard Day!! Nite all!! Nite JKath!


----------



## luvs

middie said:
			
		

> lol their... sounds like idiot's cousin


 
middie, do think that my jerk and your idiot are related? they have to be.
good night, BTW. 
night, sush. 
sleep tight, you two.


----------



## thier1754

G'night, jkath.  Night, maw. Night paw.


----------



## jkath

Good Morning!
Anybody need a cup of coffee?


----------



## middie

me please... still groggy and i've been up for 4 hours already.


----------



## jkath

me too - I'm on my second cup and I still can't type.


----------



## middie

i can't type anyway lol


----------



## jkath

lol

I'm hungry. I've had a bagel, but I'm still hungry.
I want a plate of blintzes with blueberry/orange sauce on top, thick sliced bacon and a side of sliced strawberries. How about you?


----------



## middie

ohhh yeah that sounds really good jkath !


----------



## jkath

Okay..."we'll have 2, please"....

Hey, who was that waiter? Is he new? Wait! It's that guy from last night - the one that kept winking at you from the end of the bar!


----------



## middie

oh yeah !!!! what's his name... charlie i think.
omg why is he here ??? did he SLEEP here ????


----------



## thier1754

Actually, Charlie slept in my room (I slept on the couch).  He refused to leave until he met that cute little Middie girl.  Determined guy!


----------



## jkath

hmmmmmmm.....well, the massage chair was moved a bit when I came in today.

He's awfully cute, Mid - maybe you ought to ask him out.


----------



## jkath

Oh crud! I'll be back - I need to take little one to VBS


----------



## middie

no wayyyyyyyyyyyy too shy !!!! you guys ask him out FOR me ?


----------



## jkath

Okay, here goes....ahem....

"Um, excuse me? Yes, my friend here needs...ummm (whattya need, Middie?) oh yeah! Ummm...yeah....she needs an extra napkin...(aw, shoot, now it sounds like you're sloppy)...I mean, a fork <<dropping Middie's fork on the floor on purpose>> cause hers is ..<<kicking it under the table>> umm....gone. Please?"


----------



## jkath

"Oh, and bring it by here in a minute"

Middie - it's time for kickboxing class - I've gotta go - good luck with Charlie!


----------



## luvs

what's up, guys?
hey, middie, did you know there's bouqet of roses outside your room? 
gotta dash, but is shall return.


----------



## jkath

it's like a ghost-town around here!

<<tumbleweed tumbles by>>


See?


----------



## middie

wow roses !!!!!! i don't even know this guy yet and he's this sweet ???
maybe i better not let my hopes up cause idiot was really sweet when i first
met him. explain what he looks like to me i don't have my glasses on. all i know
is he's tall and handsome  

*kicking tumbleweed ou of the way*
OUCH !!!!!  that tumbleweed just bit me  

who wants ravioli and garlic bread for dinner ?


----------



## jkath

Okay here's the scoop:

5'10" (perfect for you), dark brown hair, green eyes, I think he said he was in management of some sort, so white collar job, nice teeth, and he says he works out almost every day. Oh, and he drives a navy jaguar.


----------



## jkath

And, I'm all over that ravioli! 
But, when I'm grilling hamburgers later on, you want some of those too?


----------



## jkath

Guys! I found a new candy at Wal*Mart today - ever heard of it?

Almond Joy White Chocolate Key Lime!


----------



## middie

never heard of that combo jkath... have to look for it. it sounds kind of good in a weird way to me lol. sure i'll take a burger when you grill them.

and since pan's to busy this week maybe i will talk to charlie lol


----------



## jkath

Charlie...he looks so familiar....oh! That's it - he looks like Carter Oosterhouse.


----------



## middie

carter osterhouse twin... i'm so there !!
oh charlieeeeeeeeee where are youuuuuu?


----------



## Maidrite

OK Girls pull your tongues in the floor is nasty and you are dragging your tongues across it! 

OK I need a # 63 and a HUge hot tea !


----------



## luvs

#63 coming up!
garlic roasted half chicken, mashed yukon gold potatoes with sour cream and scallions, steamed green beans, and corn pudding.
would you like any dessert with that?

middie, charlie was mopping the floor earlier and i heard him mumbling to himself. there were tears in his eyes. he kept saying, 'my love knows no bounds'.

dinner's ready! c'ya later!


----------



## jkath

Hey! Middie!
Charlie said he was really hungry for some ravioli - got any left? He also said he'd love dessert too - whatcha got behind the counter?


----------



## Maidrite

Thank You Luvs I have been sick and was starving !


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Lord Im tired. *putting duffel bag on counter* Please someone say we have chocolate cream pie or coconut OR Key Lime pie!!!!


----------



## middie

key lime pie coming right up !!


----------



## middie

jkath there's plenty of ravioli left and there's about 2 1/2 key lime pies left


----------



## Maidrite

I just made 10 chocolate cream and 10 Banana cream pies and 80 dozen asst. cream puffs. There is fresh fish in the Locker, I like the shark and Marlin but have what you will ! There is also fresh shrimp,blue crab, and lobster if you like!


----------



## middie

Yay!!!!!!!! I just realized I'm off tomorrow !!!!!!!!!!!!!!
too bad i have to go back saturday


----------



## middie

*yelling across the street to the barber shop*

SUSH YOU BETTER GET IN HERE OR CHARLIE'S GETTING THE PIE !!!!!!

i know you can hear me too lol


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

*rushing in from across the street*Have a BLESSED day off Middie! YOu deserve it! Now Im digging into the Key LIme pie!!! After that and Im off to bed.


Maidrite where did you get all the seafood? You shouldnt have! But thank you!  Is Marlin meat legal??


----------



## middie

okay sush you have a good night. 
i think i'm going to do NOTHING
tomorrow lol.


----------



## Maidrite

You are a riot Middie, By the way have you made a million yet ?  

You know I still love you just the way you are !


----------



## Maidrite

Yea I went fishing deep sea wise. You can catch a few Marlin I may have went over board but hey their cleaned now ! We can have a Fish Fry since Middie said she doesn't work tomorrow guess whos cooking !!!!!!!


----------



## middie

maidrite i can only wish i made a million lmao. then i wouldn't be working !!!!!!!!!
love you too maidrite


----------



## Heat

*Oh myyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!*

All these Roses everywhere?????? Even lining the driveway !! Who decorated with Roses??????


----------



## middie

charlie did heat. remember the guy who was eyeing me ?? yeah well their said he wouldn't leave until he got to meet me. and there's been roses everywhere today ( they started outside my bedroom door) and just expanded from there lol


----------



## Heat

Middie!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Oh myyyyyyyyy, He was HOT!!!! He looked kinda like Carter Oosterhouse!!!!! Middie you better see what hes all about or????????


----------



## middie

heat i gotta work up the nerve to talk to him first lmao


----------



## middie

have to do that tomorrow though (unless you wanna do it for me now lol).
i have to go finish cleaning  my kitchen now (bummer). then i'm going to crash.
good night everyone.


----------



## Heat

Oh gosh i would'nt know what to say to a man thats as gorgeous as him. hahahah. Ummmmmm Hey, Middie would like to talk to you but shes too shy???????? Hahahaha You sleep on it and think of what to say to him tomorrow!! Looks like hes making a bed for himself in the hall outside your room. Hhahaha . Good luck and sweet dreams. May they angels rest on your shoulders tonight!


----------



## Heat

*Woooooo-hoooooooo!!!!!!*

Oh yeah!!! I was the 6000th person to walk in the Cafe????? I didnt even realise that until Sushi Told me!! So Sushi did i win Something??????? GONNA CRAWL INTO BED MYSELF!!


----------



## jkath

Darn! Everyone's asleep except me, and probably luvs, and Charlie. He's pacing right now, and it sounds like he's practicing one of Shakespeare's sonnets. He told me (as I was walking by, carefully trying not to crush all the roses on the floor,) that he took this next week off, so he could be in the presence of his middie.


----------



## luvs

yep, i'm awake! i'm starving for a grilled cheese. i swear i eat at least one a day. usually w/ mozzarella. yummmmm.
good night, middie and heat.
where's charlie? and why do i hear someone singing, 'wind beneath my wings?'
oh well. 
wanna watch 'breakfast at tiffanie's,' jkath?


----------



## luvs

morning!
came by to get some breakfast ready.
i know it's pretty sunny and warm here already, so i was thinking something light. how's fruit salad made with orange segements, granny smith apple sticks, strawberry quarters, blueberries and mango cubes sound? that and some 7-grain toast with cream cheese? i'll garnish each plate with a couple of pieces of starfruit.
uh-oh. someone's out on the loading dock with a REALLY big mailing crate. um, the crate's kind of jumping around. 
good grief. what now?


----------



## middie

morning everyone *stumbling into kitchen*
ooooh breakfast *loading plate with fruit*
caffeine.. i need caffiene. anyone else ?
where's my hottie charlie ?


----------



## PA Baker

Here's some _very_ strong coffee for you, middie, and some good decaf for me.


----------



## jkath

coffee..................please.......................


----------



## middie

luvs and pa are the only ones awake so far... what gives ?


----------



## luvs

here's some coffee, mid. do you take cream? sugar?
charlie was playing guitar outside your door and singing 'wind beneath my wings' last night. 
then he screamed, 'where art thou middie?! doth thy not loveth thy charles?'


----------



## middie

cream sugar please !!!
don't know him enough 
to love him yet lol. i was
out cold cause i didn't even
hear him lol


----------



## jkath

Middie, will you please go tell Charlie-boy that I am not your maid? He just gave me all your laundry and said that his queen needed it by noon. He also said something about taking you on the lake later.


----------



## middie

why did he give you my laundry ? and why do i need it by noon ?????

CHARLES... JKATH'S NOT MY MAID !!!!!! I know you man well but please
leave the other girl's alone !


----------



## jkath

Hey - he's looking pretty snazzy now, Middie - check him out in his "Thurston Howell the third" yachting outfit! Looks like y'all are going on the lake~
What's that, Charlie?
Oh! He said to gear up - boat leaves in 20 minutes.


----------



## middie

*gearing up* but not in anything fancy.
jean shorts and a halter top is good enough
for me lol !!


----------



## jkath

<<tripping, and all middie's laundry goes flying into the air>>
darn rose petals~!

Middie - you look great!


----------



## middie

thank you jkath !!!  enough skin to get some sun...
but not anywhere near overly exposed either .


----------



## middie

*taking laundry away from jkath*... why are you still carrying this around ??
i'll take care of my own laundry lol. can you do me a favor though? look after nikko.
i think she's still too little to take on a boat


----------



## Alix

Good morning. Any coffee? I brought rhubarb cream cheese muffins.


----------



## middie

alix there's plenty of coffee left. help yourself. i'd  love a muffin but i'm still full of fruit salad. can i take one and save it for later ?


----------



## middie

gotta run guys. idiot will be up soon and we're taking billy down to the park for a few hours today


----------



## Alix

Lotsa muffins middie, help yourself. Have fun at the park. Mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm Coffee!!!


----------



## thier1754

Mmmmm...Coffee here, too, please.  Waiting for the doctor to call to see if Paul can go to CA tomorrow to be best man for his brother's wedding.  He has to be checked first and he's trying to get them to squeeze him in.


----------



## jkath

Middie! Are you finished yachting yet?


----------



## middie

HERE I AM !!!!  who missed me ? i'm sunburned lookie !!!!!!
*holding out arms *


----------



## jkath

oh dear!!! You are a true rock lobster.

lemme go get the solarcaine....
******ppppppppppppsssssssssssssssssssssstttttttttttttttttttt*******

feel better?


----------



## middie

ahhhhhhhhhhhh much thank you jkath
well... on a good note i don't blend in 
with the walls anymore


----------



## jkath

You still look like Lucy when she and Ethel fell asleep by the pool in Hollywood.


----------



## middie

roflmao. should i re-dye my hair red then too so i can REALLY look like her then ? lol


----------



## jkath

Then you'd have to worry about a certain someone else....


----------



## middie

who would that be ?
anyhoo i'll be back
after the kid's baseball
game. see ya guys later


----------



## Alix

You dye your hair red middie and Sushi will be all over you. I believe that is what jkath is referring to.


----------



## jkath

Hold on, Middie..... now close your eyes....

<<using blonde eyebrow pencil to make little freckles all over Middie>>

Now Sushi will be impressed!


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

*comming into Cafe* I smell red hair dye.   Whats going on here? Hey! Wheres my watermelons that I ordered??!! I was going to make watermelon margaritas.  

Hey Jkath! Your turtles (LICK!!!!!) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 .......  GAR!!!!!!!!   are all over the place outside! What happened? The health department will kill us if they see that.


----------



## jkath

<<Looking around>> Those aren't my turtles, Sushi - mine are over there in the fountain <<pointing to 2 helpless, sweet, innocent turtles>>
Those roamers are from somewhere else. Maybe Bang or luvs was gonna make turtle soup?


----------



## jkath

Why do people keep sneaking out when I walk in the door?


----------



## jkath

okay, I can take a hint...I'm going upstairs to my gym for a workout.


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Nooooo!!!! I didnt sneak out!!! I went shopping for chipolte salsa!!!!


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

I was really hungry for it. Hey it was 100 degrees over here today! HOT!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I wonder where those other turtles came from. Did they have kids or something? Are they migrating?? What should we do with them Jkath??


----------



## luvs

jkath said:
			
		

> <<Looking around>> Those aren't my turtles, Sushi - mine are over there in the fountain <<pointing to 2 helpless, sweet, innocent turtles>>
> Those roamers are from somewhere else. Maybe Bang or luvs was gonna make turtle soup?


 
awww, i couldn't do it. they're in the fountain now. meet mr. turtle, sunny, hermit, and sweetpea.
i called the zoo and they said they'd take 'em.


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Did the zoo give you any money for the turtles? Did they come in and eat anything? Any of the guys hit on you? Where did Jkath go to? Do you like your room downstairs??


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Hey...... where is Thier??? Hope all is well with her! 

Hey guys I just made some ground beef and rice with authentic mexican flavoring. Grilled peppers.... fresh spices! A squeeze of lime and lemon and some FRESH tomatoes!!! 

its simpe but VERY good! Please try some.


----------



## middie

*wandering in from reality*
hi guys !! ohhh what smells so
good ???  *scooping some into
a bowl*

*swooning*... oh wow sush so 
simple yet sooooooo yummy !!!!
can i have seconds ? lol


----------



## jkath

Sushi! That is exactly perfect! I adore chipotle....love love love!

I see the turtles are gone, but now Katie and Nikko are sad. I saw them playing with them earlier.

Sush, or Middie or luvs, can you please make some sopaipillas for dessert? I want to have a nice warm one drizzled with honey.


----------



## middie

sopapillas ? i can do that *running into kitchen*


----------



## jkath

Thank you!!!


----------



## middie

okay i'm back *running into dining room*
piping hot sopapillas and honey on the side jkath.


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

> sopaipillas


 
What the???? Not sure what that is but is sounds great! Is it a pita with sugar?  Anyhew, no one have feed the animals!!!   Plus no one has cleaned the lounge. ANNNNNNNNND no one has kept our garden up in Thiers abscense.  


Please guys, can we take care of this stuff? Poor animals.


----------



## luvs

-DEADLY SUSHI- said:
			
		

> Did the zoo give you any money for the turtles? Did they come in and eat anything? Any of the guys hit on you? Where did Jkath go to? Do you like your room downstairs??


 
they gave me free zoo passes and some tee-shirts and said a big donation will be coming the cafe's way.
and yeah, they came in and ate. i gave them all lentil burgers, butternut squash soup, and spinach salads with sweet and sour dressing.
and of COURSE they hit on me, sush, i mean, could there be any other way? 
dunno where jkath is. 
and yes, i love my room. very much. thank you for giving us our rooms, sush.


----------



## middie

i'll ge the animals taken care of... no problem-0. 
after that i'll get the lounge. but i'm not touching
the gardens... that'll be bad considering i have not
one but TWO black thumbs !!!!! lol


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Luvs you did the RIGHT thing!!!!! Wish I could reward you. BUT ....... HEY! Youre already hangin' with the best group of folks on the plant that speak English!!!   Best I can do is give you this old wooden 6 inch cross. I hope it will remind you of Gods Word. Lord knows I need something too.


----------



## middie

okay all animals have been fed from the birds on down to nikko. that's ALOT of work 
*wiping forehead*.. and now onto the lounge !!!


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Oh boy...... I have to hit the fluffy bed. Im BEAT!  *going into elevator*


----------



## middie

okay guys lounge is cleaned. like sush i'm going to go visit dream-land. and i'm sleeping in tomorrow !!! first time all week !!!!!!!!

charlie no yelling outside of my door or playing instruments... don't want to keep everyone else up do you ?

good night everyone. see you whenever i wake up lol


----------



## luvs

good night, mid, night, sush.


----------



## PA Baker

I just glazed a loaf of lemon-zucchini bread.  Would anyone like a slice with a glass of fresh iced tea?  It'll make a good breakfast or coffee break on such a warm day!


----------



## jkath

I have hawaiian macadamia coffee ready to go if anyone needs a jolt.....


----------



## jkath

I'll take a slice, PA - that sounds just right for this morning!


----------



## middie

i'll have a piece of bread pa. jkath jolt me. i can kill my son for waking me up at 8:30 !


----------



## PA Baker

Here you go ladies!

I'll sit and smell your coffee since I can't have caffine.  I never thought I'd miss it but I do.  For the first few months, the thought of coffee turned my stomach, now I'd kill for a cup!


----------



## middie

it'll be over soon pa lol


----------



## PA Baker

I know, middie.  I can't believe I'm half-way already!  It's time to start hounding the DH to paint the nursery!


----------



## middie

at this point his nursery was already done. crib up and all lol.
i was a liitle anxious !! lol


----------



## PA Baker

Just a little!  

I've been dragging my feet because we'll find out a week from Tuesday if it's a boy or a girl (I could have gone either way on finding out but hubby really wants to know).  We already have the bedding and it's really neutral but I figured it would be fun just to do some other little things geared towards if it's a boy or a girl--like the lamp, curtain, that sort of thing.


----------



## middie

i did everything winnie the pooh lol


----------



## luvs

PA Baker said:
			
		

> I know, middie. I can't believe I'm half-way already! It's time to start hounding the DH to paint the nursery!


 
halfway already! awesome, PA!


----------



## luvs

middie said:
			
		

> at this point his nursery was already done. crib up and all lol.
> i was a liitle anxious !! lol


 
ummmmm, i SWEAR i don't have my future infant's entire nursery, travel system, diaper bag, baby sling, binkys, and babysitters picked out already even though i don't plan on becoming preggers till next year. 
and i SWEAR my friend hasn't already dug through all her baby's old stuff and decided what my baby is going to have.


----------



## thier1754

Hi, gang!  Who wants to see my new granddaughter???


----------



## thier1754

Little Melody!


----------



## jkath

All it says is the time is expired...........I wanna see Melody!


----------



## jkath

PA - I went caffeine free during both pregnancies, and boy was it difficult (I also went chocolate and mostly sugar free too) But, keep in mind, if you're planning on nursing the baby....the caffeine can't come back till that's over too. (I hadn't thought of that with my first son, and boy did it irk me when the h would walk around with a coffee cup in the morning. I coulda clocked him!)


----------



## thier1754

When you click on the link, it doesn't display?  It does on mine.  I'll try again.


----------



## jkath

you're giving us your account, and we don't have your password, silly!


----------



## thier1754

All I did was paste in the pic like I always do, but it displayed as a link.  Hang on...


----------



## thier1754

I think I will pull it up at work and size it down.  It must be too big.


----------



## thier1754

One more try...


----------



## jkath

nope - still the same info - 
Can you post it here? Would it work to right click it, get it's properties and put 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 in back of it?


----------



## thier1754

hmmm. I think it needs to be sized before I can paste, and I'm not sure just the image stuff would work.  I'm going to size it at work and try again. I can send it to your e-mail and you can try...I lost the addy, tho, when I cleaned out my messages.


----------



## PA Baker

jkath said:
			
		

> But, keep in mind, if you're planning on nursing the baby....the caffeine can't come back till that's over too. (I hadn't thought of that with my first son, and boy did it irk me when the h would walk around with a coffee cup in the morning. I coulda clocked him!)


 
Yeah, I am, and no, I hadn't thought of that!   Guess it's just part of the job.  DH doesn't drink coffee, though, so at least it's one less way he can irk me!


----------



## thier1754

PA, I'm very excited for you! How much longer now?

Here's an easy way to get to that picture of Melody I couldn't get to display...I've put it on our bio page: http://www.thewhitewhale.com/biopage.htm . Just go to the paragraph about Dan's family (7th down) and click on the link to Melody's picture.


----------



## jkath

Their!!!She is gorgeous! Those eyes!!!
That photo was worth waiting for!


----------



## jkath

PA Baker said:
			
		

> DH doesn't drink coffee, though, so at least it's one less way he can irk me!


Thank goodness for that!

Both of my boys were c-sections, and I remember (after boy #1) that they brought in a "celebration meal" for the happy parents. It had steak, asparagus, broccoli, potatoes and champagne. I was ready to dive in when the nurse reminded me that I was only alowed 2 oz. of broth for each meal for the next 3 days, due to my surgery. Rather than sending it back, the h ate both portions. grrrrrrrr.


----------



## thier1754

2 oz. of broth??? Why???


----------



## jkath

I had no solid food for days! They said it was because I'd had surgery. At first I thought it was because he was emergency, and I was unconsious, but I got the same "no solids for 3 days" from son #2's hospital (different hospital, different county even) and he was scheduled.


----------



## PA Baker

Jkath, I would have been sooo angry!!  If anyone deserved a meal like that at that point, it was you!

Their, Melody is just beautiful!!!!  And, I liked reading about your family and business too!  I'm due Nov. 15.


----------



## Alix

Heh heh heh! They gave me a story like that too jkath. Apparently you just need to wait until your digestive system kicks back into gear...Bangbang style, if you get my drift. 

I had a couple of c sections too, and after the second one they brought me a full tray of bacon, eggs, coffee and toast. I hoovered it quick! And sure enough a few minutes later the (snooty!) nurse came in and told me that I had to give back the tray as I was supposed to have a liquid diet. I can't tell you the pleasure it gave me to hand back that empty tray and watch her quietly freak out. Heehee. She thought I was going to die I am sure, but I felt like a million bucks. I was out of the hospital in less than 48 hours that time!


----------



## thier1754

Five more months...Not long!  It will go by quickly. Jkath, I don't get the "no solids" rule.  No other standard surgery stipulates that, not for three days, at least. Hm.  


Yes, Melody is quite beautiful, as is her sister. No prejudice here, of course!


----------



## thier1754

Does anyone here collect Yellow Ware?  I'm putting some online and writing the description -- I'd like some happy thoughts about how neat it is...


----------



## Maidrite

Don't feel bad Alix, and Jkath I was 18 and they put me on a 400 calorie diet for 2 weeks. I dislocated my knee and it pinched a blood vein, I was the Lucky winner of a Blood Clot. At least it went away much faster than they told me it was going to be. I only received Liquids for the two weeks I was there. I was Livid !    
And I didn't have anything to show for it when I was done! Well Kind of a Nice Bill to Pay!


----------



## Maidrite

Oh by the way I need a # 32 with unsweet tea please !


----------



## jkath

here ya go, Maidrite - shark fin soup, chicken heads and duck feet, fried up nice. 
(don't laugh - I was actually served that at a birthday party)


----------



## jkath

Do you guys like my new avatar? I took the photo myself and as soon as I was done my son ate all but the basil leaf!
PS - Thier, it's not yellow ware, but the yellow plate under the blue one is bauerware. (It was Grandma's)


----------



## middie

oh their what a beautiful baby !!! 
her eyes really capture your attention !!

jkath i still don't get that liquid diet thing after
a c-section. i told you how they gave me soda,
yogurt and graham crackers in the recovery room.
about 9:30 or so (3 hrs after surgery) my sister walked
into my room with a large fry, coke, and a quarter pounder
with cheese from mcdonald's for me, and the nurses didn't 
say anything.


----------



## jkath

I asked my sister, who was yet at another hospital and she had the same as me. Must be a California thing.


----------



## thier1754

I like your food shot, jkath! Perfect for an avocado devotee like you.   Glad you all liked little Melody.  She's a very happy baby. We were going to get to see her this weekend, but can't go now because of Paul's heart.  He's very disappointed, missing the wedding and not seeing his grandkids...


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Hi Thier!!!!!!!!!!  (((((((((((((((((HUG)))))))))))))) How are ya? Jkath.... your new avatar is freakin me out.   Why the change? Ok guys.... I ordered 75 pounds of assorted lamb!   Lets goto town! Im making some lamb meatballs.


----------



## middie

i'll make some lamb chops


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

And I found my watermellon order. Turns out they are Key Watermellon.   The size of a large golf ball.   I got a great deal on them. Figures. Grrrrrrrrrrrrr.....  *laying out food for Tawny*


----------



## middie

oh right that reminds me i gotta go feed all the other animals.
i'll do that when the chops are done.


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

*walking out of office with jaw open* Guys....... someone BIG is comming to play at our lounge tomorrow...... *taking seat* I cant believe it.   Why do they want to play HERE??!! Actually if weather permits they will be playing in The Grotto. Ohhhhhhhhh boy.


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

I need the massage chair. Can someone get me a shot of Gentleman Jack?


----------



## middie

here ya go... gentleman jack.
who's coming here ?? and what 
time ?? i hope my real job doesn't
interfere with my helping.


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Fleetwood Mac. *taking shot*


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

I should cancel.


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

I got to get my eyebrows waxed for this! *running out of Cafe*


----------



## middie

Fleetwood Mac ?????
NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOoooooooooooooooooooooooo
DON'T CANCEL THIS !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

speaking of eyebrow waxing... WAIT FOR ME !!!!!!!!


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

*running back into Cafe* Well I put in my order. Hope Maidrite can deliver in the next 15 hours! Middie they want 8 candleobberas. Did I pronounce that properly? They also want white velvet or reflective cloth around the whole outdoor stage. Middie......... is the weather going to be good enough or do we need to bring this inside???


----------



## middie

it'll be hot and humid but it's not supposed to rain. (as far as i know)
i'll start working on the candle things ( don't know how to spell it either ).
check the linen closet... i think there's reflective cloth in there !!


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Dont know if they will play in humid weather. Better call their manager back. *going into office*


----------



## middie

oh yeah stevies hair might go back to medusa-like... you know how she had it in the 80's.
though there's nothing wrong with that cause my hair looks like it now lol


----------



## middie

btw the lamb chops are done !
going to feed animals now


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

*comming out of office*   Thats it. I have had it.   *going behind bar* I made a....... I goofed.


----------



## middie

sush what do you think about this for dinner at the cafe tomorrow ?

Prosciutto Wrapped Chicken Chop
Wood Fired Bone-in Breast of Chicken Wrapped in Prosciutto & Mozzarella; 
Served with Yukon Gold Cheddar Chive Mashed Potatoes 

and this for dessert 

Citrus Cheesecake
Light Housemade Cheesecake Delicately Flavored with Orange, 
Lemon & Lime, Topped with a Mixed Berry Compote


----------



## middie

sush what happened ?


----------



## thier1754

Yummy! Count me in, Middie.


----------



## middie

you're in their !! lol


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Its not Fleetwood Mac.  Its the band Flemming and Zac.  ......   Im going to my room. *going into elevator*


----------



## middie

flemming and zac ???? *taking candle thingies down*
it's okay suh... happens all the time. you never answered
my question for dinner though


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

*calling down to lounge* Serve hotdogs. Your menu sounds FANTASTIC. But I dont think this crowd is worthy of it. *click*  *putting head underneath pillow*


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

*calling lounge* Middie can you come up here?


----------



## middie

running up to sushi's room
*knocking on door*


----------



## luvs

hi, guys. bye, guys. 
i'm going to the other house tonite and i don't have a computer there so i won't be online. 
love the new avatar, jkath.
middie, can i have some lamb chops? lamb chops are the best.
okay, the Parents are are calling for me. gotta look at a few posts and then i'm out.
later!


----------



## middie

luvs please take some chops with you. see ya later sweetie


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Come one in Middie. *opening door to room filled with darkness and green light with a desk with a control panel lit up like a Christmas tree*  Middie... it IS Fleetwood Mac. But the manager told me not to tell anyone. The reason why they are playing here is to get back to their roots. So keep going on everything.... just keep it hush; hush. Ok? They will be here around 6pm. And youre menu is PERFECT!!!!


----------



## middie

okay sush... i know nothing ! i might be late getting here but i'll go ahead and make the dinner tonight so all you guys have to do is reheat it. and i'll go put the candle things back up. and i found the reflective cloth so i'll get that wrapped around the stage too.
need me to do anything else before i go to bed ?


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Can you tuck Tawny into his nest? He likes that. And can you hit the SUPER CLEAN button for the washrooms that Maidrite installed? And could you give me a big hug?


----------



## middie

definately sush !!!! i'll be right back.
*tucking tawny in*
*super clean buttons activated*

okay back sush.
HUGE HUGS FOR YOU !!!!


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Thanks Middie! Im out for the night. See ya tomorrow buddy!


----------



## middie

okay. i think i'm heading in for the night too. i get to sleep in tomorrow !! lol
goodnight sush.


----------



## jkath

Again, I always jump in too late....
Let's see if I can catch up Middie's making an awesome dinner for tomorrow's Flemming and Zac. Bummer...I was hoping for fleetwood mac. I've been told I look like 80's Stevie and I was hoping to see if I do. Tawny looks all tucked in bed, luvs put a note on a pink napkin for us about going to the other house....and Charlie has somehow disappeared.

Oh - and I think the avatar does suit me too. Sush, sorry it freaks you out, but I made it myself.

Just so you guys know, I won't be on much if any till next Friday, as I'll have out of state cousins here, so I was hoping to catch you and say bye!


----------



## Maidrite

Ok DS I am ready for that waxing you want and to trim your Hair and I think you should get another mud bath while you are at it. May I have a Martini Shaken not stirred ! See you over at the Barber shop Sushi!


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

*getting back from the lake fishing* OH! Ok Maidrite! Hey, did you want it dirty or not? Dont want to pour olive juice in it if you dont like it. 

Someone around here to prepare the lounge for tonights concert?


----------



## middie

ds i just stopped in real quick... going to heat up the food. i put the reflective cloth around the stage last night. does it look okay? and the candle thingies are done and strategically (sp) placed around the lounge.

*ding* okay dinners warmed up. i'll put it in the warming tray so help yourself to it whenever you need to

oh and dessert's in the fridge.. don't forget about that !!!!!


----------



## middie

for those who don't know this is tonights dinner and dessert 

Prosciutto Wrapped Chicken Chop
Wood Fired Bone-in Breast of Chicken Wrapped in Prosciutto & Mozzarella; 
Served with Yukon Gold Cheddar Chive Mashed Potatoes 

and this for dessert 

Citrus Cheesecake
Light Housemade Cheesecake Delicately Flavored with Orange, 
Lemon & Lime, Topped with a Mixed Berry Compote


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Middie it looks good. Im surprised we actually HAD the stuff! *loading dock bell ringing* I think the band is here.


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Uhhhhh OH!   Dressing rooms....... CRAP! We dont have any. Maybe we could use some of the bedrooms. But most everyone is in theirs.   Mick here is your energy drink and baked chicken.


----------



## thier1754

Hi, gang.  When's the show?


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

In about an hour. Thier! Fleetwood Mac is here!!!!!! PLEASE take care of them! My dads water heater is leaking. Got to go! PLEASE help them out!


----------



## thier1754

I'll give 'em a good Washington microbrew and some hors d'oevres. Hors d'oeuvres?  Spelling was not my best class.


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

*getting bottles of water and vodka* Setting it on stage. Showtime in 10 minutes!


----------



## thier1754

Cool... ...


----------



## Maidrite

Deadly Sushi did you tell them we are having extra singers tonight ?     

You Look Great I out did myself on you.  Calm Down everything will be fine.

Could I get a Sunrise here and a My-tye please! Sushi needs a Glass of Jungle Juice too!


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

I DID tell them.... the wil join in after their set. 

Here they go!!!!!!  * house lights go down* *stage lights on*   This is SO EXCITING!!!  *Rhiannon*


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

*keeping M. Jackson out of building* Have this margarita Sir and get the **** out!


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Guys work the room! Empty ash trays! Get them drinks! Make some tips!!!!


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

*Gypsy* getting diet Coke, dirty martini, jack and Coke, mango margarita.


----------



## Maidrite

DS isn't Stevie Nicks got a nice voice? Stop that DS everyones looking!


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

* You Make Loving Fun* I have to get 2 Cokes, a screwdriver, boston mumble and 4 shots of shelf tequila. *running around*


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

I wish Jkath was here!


----------



## Maidrite

"Cocktail Style Drink Making" Here are the Drinks DS who do they go to ? I set up a Portable bar here so it won't take as long !


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

*Dreams* these guys still got it!   *getting 5 shots of bottom shelf whiskey; a sunset; a pitcher of Sam Adams beer and a vodka lime with tonic.


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

*Little Lies* Order for a pitcher of Miller Lite, a pepsi, a Bloody Mary and a bourbon with seltzer and a water back.


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

*Sara* A water, a glass of Shiraz, 5 shots of VO, a Bloody Mary and carrot juice with vodka and lime.


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

*Noahs Witness*   What is THIS tune???!!!   GARRRRR!!!! New crap!


----------



## Maidrite

Where is Jkath? Here is the next round of drinks good thing we have all these hoses hooked up so we have a never ending supply of drinks! Looks Like everyone is enjoying themselfs !


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

*Go Your Own Way* *getting a Bj shot, getting 3 glasses of white wine, gin and juice, a pitcher of MGD and 6 shots of rum.


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

*Little Lies* *speech from Stevie*


----------



## Maidrite

Ok Sushi Careful now Stevie wants you to come up and take a bow ! Only one Kiss!


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

*closing song* *Seven Wonders* Getting water, 6 shots of vodka and 2 cups of espesso.


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Maidrite you are NOW  in charge of the other bands. I have to go.


----------



## middie

whoa what a sloooooooooooow day in here today.
oh well gives me more time to clean this place from
top to bottom.


----------



## middie

okay EVERYTHING is clean from the bathrooms to the lounge.
only thing i didn't touch was everybody's bedrooms. animals
have all been fed too ! see ya guys sometime tomorrow !


----------



## tweedee

You forgot to clean the kitchen sink


----------



## middie

oh crap... been a long day again lol 
*cleaning sink*


----------



## middie

well nikko... looks like it's just you and me again.
let's go feed the animals.
*heading out the door*


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Hey there! Wanna play a game Middie???


----------



## middie

okay ds... what are we gonna play ????????


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

I got 6 board games!! I have one Italian one called F.U. its kinda fun!


----------



## middie

don't know how to play that. can you explain it to me?


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Ummmmmmmm.... *wispering in Middies ear*.


----------



## middie

whoa ds !!!!!!!!!! my ears !!!!!! *covering ears*


----------



## Alix

OK, my Mom radar just went off. Who is being naughty in here hmmmmmmmm????


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

How about THIS....... we get supper soakers and wack the birds in the trees????


----------



## middie

wow alix... your mom radar is gooooooooood lol
okay ds i can do that
*grabbing super-soaker*


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

RADAR???!!!!   *getting to jammer* * GARRR!!!!!!!!!! its the wrong band.   *


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

*getting supper soaker* LOCK AND LOAD sweetie!!!   hee hee hee...........    Hope Sierra dosent catch wind of this.


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Middie I think we should have 2 shots of espresso before we go.


----------



## middie

you know what sush... maybe we shouldn't soak the birds...
*shooting water at sushi !!!!!!!!!!!! *


----------



## Alix

*Shaking finger at DS* Young man, what have you been up to? Is that a water gun in your hand? Don't you point that at ...GLAHHHH!!!

*sputter sputter* OK! NOW you're in for it! *stomping over to walkin fridge and removing super soaker with extra backpack of ice water*

Lock and load big boy....FWWOOOOOOSH!!!


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

GARRRRRRRRR!!!!!!!!!! I see how it is! *running out to back to golf carts*


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

HELLLP!!!!! *running from 2 women*


----------



## Alix

-DEADLY SUSHI- said:
			
		

> HELLLP!!!!! *running from 2 women*


 
Oh right! Like anyone here believes you would run AWAY from 2 women.


----------



## Alix

Hey! No fair! You took the battery out of MY golf cart! Miiiiiddie!


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

HA! HA! HA!   Running salvos against Alix dead in the water* (SQUIRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRT!!!!!!!!!!!)


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Hey Middie? (SQUIRRRRRRRRRRRRRT!!!!) *running for cover*


----------



## middie

*dropping out of tree into sushi's golf cart *
squiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiirt !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

ARRRGHHHH!!!!


----------



## middie

*running like a madwoman into the tree maze*


----------



## middie

*popping out from behind tree*
HIYA SUSH !!!!  Squirrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrt


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

did you know Tom Cruise is coming around on Thrusday? I will SQUIRT him too! *going into Pine Tree forest* I'll get ya!


----------



## middie

oh cool squirt him for me too !!! 
*running to another hiding spot*


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Thats it. Im hagging it up. Heck Im freezing now that Im soaked.


----------



## middie

party pooper  ... it's 100 degrees out how can you possibly be cold ?


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

SOMEone has ice in thier gun!!!!!   *squirtting Middie* Now lets enjoy the ice cold A/C of the lounge!!!! Middie you have 1st request!


----------



## luvs

hi!!!!!!!
how have you guys been?
i had a nice, quiet time at my other house but missed my computer. read a couple of books and watched some good tv.
what have yins been up to?


----------



## middie

hi luvs welcome home !!!!!!! haven't been up to much honestly lol
*squirting sush one last time*

okay sush pretty much anything by phil collins will work for me  ... i know big shocker huh ?


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

*playing Phil in his 1982 best* Ok you should enjoy this Middie. Im so tired I cant see straight. * walkinking into elevator*


----------



## middie

good night sush. thanks for playing the wonderful works of mr. collins for me. i just love that man.


----------



## middie

wow his music really mellows me out sometimes. okay i'm off to bed. hopefully see you guys tomorrow.


----------



## Alix

You know what I really hate? 

When you are in the middle of a really fun waterfight and your computer crashes!!   Sorry guys. I WANTED to come back, I just couldn't.

I am off to work momentarily. I thought I would drop off some maple coffee and fresh glazed orange buns. They LOOK like cinnamon buns, only orange. Enjoy.


----------



## luvs

.....time to go get the crew up for the day. where's that squirtgun? with ice.... 
nah, i couldn't be that mean.
i'll fix you guys some peppered bacon to go with alix's orange rolls, instead.


----------



## ronjohn55

Speaking of squirt guns, am I the only one who's ever wondered about putting an igniter at the tip of a super soaker, and then filling it with everclear???  

John


----------



## crewsk

Mmmmm....these orange rolls are wonderful Alix & the coffee really hits the spot this morning. Here's some peanut butter cookies for everyone to snack on! They're still warm. 


John, I had a cousin who used to make torches out of cans of WD-40 & a lighter. He'd just spray it & then light it. I'm surprised he never thought of doing that!


----------



## ronjohn55

crewsk said:
			
		

> John, I had a cousin who used to make torches out of cans of WD-40 & a lighter. He'd just spray it & then light it. I'm surprised he never thought of doing that!


 
I'm not really a spray can type of pyromaniac. I prefer a bottle of everclear or 151 rum and a lighter. 

Get a good mouthful, and the guys (and gals) at the circus have nothing on me.  

John


----------



## crewsk

My cousin is just a plain out pyro!! He'll try to burn just about anything. BTW, I think I found a picture of you!!


----------



## middie

oh yummmmmmm bacon and orange rolls. what a way to wake up... oh and warm pb cookies !! you guys rock !


----------



## crewsk

I'm swiping a couple of cookies & taking TC to the doctor. He didn't bother to tell me that Savannah jumpeb & fell on his hand that he broke & he's been complaining about it all morning. It's slightly swollen & bruised again.  Keep your fingers crossed that it's ok!! I'll see y'all later!


----------



## pdswife

Fingers are crossed.  Hope all turns out well.  That poor boy must be tired of hurting...

What a wonderful breakfast.

I'm working on some "pig on a stick and Persain rice" to serve for lunch.  It'll be done in an hour or so.  Any one interested??


----------



## middie

sure pds i'll have some please


----------



## ronjohn55

Slipping into vacation mode here at work. Somebody slide a cold one down the bar while I check out this link....


http://www.ebaumsworld.com/bender-futurama.html


Hey! it sounds like me!!!

John


----------



## Maidrite

Two cold ones on the way ! 2 XX's I hope you like them !
Can I get a #98 with a bottomless UNsweet Ice Tea pLease?


----------



## luvs

gotta go! i'm so exhausted it hurts. night, guys. see you in a few hours.


----------



## crewsk

pdswife said:
			
		

> Fingers are crossed. Hope all turns out well. That poor boy must be tired of hurting...
> 
> What a wonderful breakfast.
> 
> I'm working on some "pig on a stick and Persain rice" to serve for lunch. It'll be done in an hour or so. Any one interested??


 

Thanks pds. I had to take him to the hospital to have x-ray's but it turns out it's just bruised. They wanted to make sure the growth plate in his hand wasn't broken. I don't know if he's tired of hurting or not but I sure am tired of seeing the hospital!!


----------



## luvs

hi. still awake, here. jake came over just when i was falling asleep and had the audacity to ask me to cook for him. i should have put a frozen burger tightly clad in plastic wrap onto a plate and handed it to him.
i am soooooooooo hungry. is there anything to eat?...


----------



## middie

i just made some turkey sandwich's and macaroni salad luvs. help yourself


----------



## tweedee

How about some fresh cut veggies. I've got some bell peppers (red, green and yellow), Celery and carrot sticks and I've also got some roast beef and swiss cheese grilled in butter sandwiches.


----------



## middie

*opening eye*... 8:43 ???
*going back to sleep*


----------



## PA Baker

Morning, middie!  I'm having a slow start today too! I have some fresh coffee and fruit salad and english muffins if you want some.  The fruit salad has watermellon, bing cherries, nectarines and blueberries in it.


----------



## crewsk

I'm all over that fruit salad & coffee PA!! Is there any vanilla yogurt around? My mom made me a chocolate poundcake yesterday & I brought it in to share. I can't seem to get her to give me her recipe for it though. I may try to go over there when they leave for the mountians Friday & get it. It just about melts in your mouth!!


----------



## middie

*cracking eyes open*... fruit salad ??
chocolate poundcake ??? 
*jumping out of bed and up the stairs*

yummmmmmm fruit... refreshing especially now
because it's so hot and muggy again.

crewsk when you *sneak* the recipe can you please
share it ??? lol


----------



## PA Baker

I was going to ask the same thing, middie--I'd love the recipe, too, crewsk, if you're able to get your hands on it!

It's miserable here, too, middie.  I'm hoping we get some storms to break the humidity a little.  It's beyond uncomfortable.


----------



## middie

pa this is our 11th day in a row of 90 degree plus temps. we were supposed to get hit with really bad storms yesterday. we had thunder and it got really windy but the storms passed right over and hit areas south of us. tomorrow is supped to be a high of 93 degrees again. supposed to rain today and tomorrow but we'll see lol. at least we get to use our pool this year unlike the past 2 years lol.


----------



## PA Baker

What I wouldn't give for a pool right now!!!  We've had the same thing happen here.  Lots of 90 degree days with threats of storms but the either break up before they reach us or pass right around us.  It's so dry, too.  DH is watering the yard now, while he can, cause with this weather I'm sure we'll have water restrictions soon!


----------



## Alix

Morning! Its a beautiful day in the neighbourhood here. The birds are singing (squawking actually...magpies), the kids are happy, (no school), and I am on my second cuppa. AHHHHHHHHH!!!!!

So whats going on here today?


----------



## middie

alix a whole lot of nothing lol. it's really too hot to do much of anything.


----------



## Alix

*Squiiiiiirt!!!* Heeheehee! Hey middie, look what was left in the fridge? Cooler now? *running out onto the patio, giggling wildly*


----------



## PA Baker

middie, we got a big clap of thunder, about 5 seconds of heavy rain, and now it's more sunny and steamy than ever!


----------



## middie

oh yuck pa... well get in your car and come over here. you can be here by 7 lol.
i'm sure it'll still be hot. we'll be at my son's ball game but help yourself to the pool and we'll be home about 8:30 lol


----------



## Alix

*Splooooosh* Heres one for you too PA! Water balloons! Yippee!


----------



## PA Baker

I'm on my way, middie!  Alix, I could use an entire boat-load of water balloons today!  I can't imagine what our electric bill will be like this month after running the AC so much!  

So to cool off, I'm going to get myself a BIG bowl of mint oreo cookie ice cream.  If I'm lucky I'll have some hot fudge hiding in the pantry.  Anyone want some?


----------



## crewsk

PA & middie, I'll be more than happy to share the recipe when I get it!! 


I don't know what the temp is here but it's hot & humid. We've been having storms at night & it rained for a little while yesterday afternoon. There's some pretty nasty looking clouds outside right now. I hope it holds off until we get the rest of the stuff from the other house.


----------



## crewsk

I'm off to find something to eat. I've already had a piece of poundcake & a sour cream cake doughnut. The munchies have struck!!


----------



## luvs

hi!
mmm, i just got some incense and sage candles and plumeria essential oil and it smells Heavenly in here!
i had to go the ER last night! my hands started getting all tingly and then it went up my arms and to my face. then i couldn't move my arms and my hands clenched so tight that my Mom couldn't pry them loose! it was an allergic reaction and they said it was a 'distonic reaction'. scary! i was really dizzy and my blood pressure dropped 30 points.
all better now, though.
i brought some homemade fruit and juice bars to help us cool off. it's hot here, too. they're strawberry-blueberry. help yourselves.


----------



## luvs

wow! cafe's empty tonite! 
oh well, i'll just clean up a little and get something cooking. 
think i'll roast some chickens for sandwiches with lettuce, tomato, mayo and pepper tomorrow and make some black bean soup.
see you guys later!


----------



## luvs

okay. guess you guys are all busy.
i'm putting on 'Dark Side of the Moon' and 'the Wizard of Oz' (know how they synchronize?) and mixing up a cosmo and then maybe going to bed. i have an appointment at 11am tomorrow.


----------



## crewsk

Just thought I'd pop in & say goodmorning! I'm off to the old house to get my roses & a few other plants. My pepper plants are full of blooms & little bity peppers!! I'm glad I kept them in pots. Then it's off to my in-laws for a little while. My FIL was being a big pain in the you know what last night. My MIL called & said she thought he had a stroke but he refused to go to the hospital. Hubby wanted to go up there last night & make him go but my MIL wouldn't let him. Sometimes I wonder if she just wants him to be sick.


----------



## PA Baker

Hope all goes well with your FIL (and MIL).  It sounds like you and DH have your hands full with them sometimes!  

You're so lucky you had a lot of your plants in pots!  It would be awful to have to leave the behind!  I just noticed last night that my tomatoes have a bunch of little baby green tomatoes on them.  Just in time too, becuase my basil is growing out of control--it's time to start making big pots of sauce!!!


----------



## CookinBlondie

How about some caffein free chocolate, some healthy and caffein free soda?   That's about it for me!


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

*comming out of office* 

GUYS!!!!!!!!!!! I have an idea to make up the revenue that we are loosing!  Thing is..... it will cost $8.8 million dollars.  *We can turn this place into a Bed and Breakfast!!!!!     *It would have 32 rooms for guests. We would have to build the rooms above and around the gym and my room. I have been in talks with the village counsil for the last 3 days. If we "donate" to their favorite charity (  ) we could do it!!!

*PLUS *we could build a ramp over the street to the Barber Shop AND give them $50,000 for improvements! 

BUT..... as you all know we cant do this until everyone approves. So PLEASE chime in! We need seven 'yes' votes. 
And we will contract Bang to do the work!


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Wait..... not all at once.


----------



## middie

sush... sounds like a plan to me


----------



## CookinBlondie

LET'S DO IT!!!!!  *yawns*  I'm kind of tired anyway. LoL


----------



## crewsk

YES!!! You've got my vote!



I have fresh hot blackberry muffins & scones for breakfast along with maple smoked bacon.


----------



## Alix

Morning! I'll have a muffin or two. I need coffee first though.


----------



## jkath

<<poking head in door>>
helloooooooooooooooo?


----------



## CookinBlondie

De-Caf Coffee with egg nog, Belgian waffle with raspberry sauce, and a glass of cranberry sauce please.

-Lauren-


----------



## thier1754

B & B sounds good to me, too.  You have my vote.

I'm grumpy this morning.  DH forgot to pay the dish tv bill on time, so we have to wait 'til they process the check sometime today to have tv.  How will I survive without Fox News???


----------



## Alix

CookinBlondie said:
			
		

> and a glass of cranberry sauce please.


 
*Scratching head as she takes order to Lauren* Are you SURE you wanted cranberry SAUCE???


----------



## CookinBlondie

LoL, I meant cranberry JUICE.  Hello!  MAJOR blonde moment there!  Is it too late to change my order?


----------



## Alix

Nope! *pulling juice glass from behind her back* I suspected that was what you really wanted so I brought the juice too. 

Enjoy your breakfast!


----------



## CookinBlondie

Thanks Alix!


----------



## jkath

ahem.
<<sticking head into front door even further>>
helloooooooooooooooooooooooo again!


----------



## Alix

*Tossing apron to jkath* Welcome back! We missed you! Do you want something before I dash out of here? *gives jkath a big hug*


----------



## jkath

thanks for the hug!
Yep - I'd love a plate of eggs benedict, with the eggs over medium, and make it a Californian with lots of avocado slices on top!

Thanks Alix!


----------



## Alix

OK, dashing out now. Be back this afternoon sometime.


----------



## middie

Alix said:
			
		

> *Scratching head as she takes order to Lauren* Are you SURE you wanted cranberry SAUCE???


 
roflmao alix... i didn't even catch that !!!!


----------



## middie

*walking into cafe*

hmmm... wonder where evryone is ?
oh well. making grilled chicken with 
pesto sauce to serve over rigatoni
with garlic bread.

there nikko maybe that'll bring people in lol

*going to feed animals*


----------



## SierraCook

middie, I am here.  *putting some brats on the grill next to middie's chicken . Placing big bowl of potato salad on the counter next to the watermelon.  Stirring brown sugar into baked beans.*


----------



## middie

hi sierra how are you ?
baked beans ? yummy !


----------



## jkath

Hey Middie  - 
that pesto smells great! I'm making chicken breasts with tiny skewered red potatoes on the grill, a bleu cheese salad and blackberry pie.

So, I didn't have time to see what happened this week on "As the Cafe Turns"....
or was it "The Young and the Cafe"?

What's new here?


----------



## jkath

Hey sierra!
Didn't see ya there behind the counter - I'll take a bit of each, if I may


----------



## middie

jkath honestly not much. it's been pretty slow in here lately.
sush wants to make it a bed and breakfast to make up for lost revenues.

blackberry pie ??? i'll take some of that please and thank you lol


----------



## SierraCook

I slipped in the back door!!  *Dishing up beans for jkath and slicing the watermelon*

Hi, middie.  I am great!!  I have 4 days off this weekend. Yippee!!


----------



## SierraCook

I will take some blackberry pie.  It is one of my favorite pies.  Thanks!!


----------



## jkath

Well, the pie's still in the oven for another 49 minutes...but I'll slice you up some when it's finished (along with french vanilla ice cream)

Bed & Breakfast, eh? I could do that. ....
does that mean we have to give up our rooms? 
Well, that's okay, I mean, afterall, we really could get a pretty penny, as they're all customed designed and all. Especially thier's! Ty did hers!

Maybe we could build a big doghouse for Katie and Nikko out by the Avocado tree.


----------



## jkath

4 days off, Sierra? Wow!!!

Any special plans?


----------



## middie

got ya beat sierra... i'm off thursday friday and saturday... then i'm on vacation from sunday to next saturday lol.

want some vanilla ice cream for your pie sierra ?


----------



## jkath

I thought I saw Sushi walk by
<<peeking around the corner>>

Hey! Sushi! Whatcha doin'?


----------



## middie

jkath said:
			
		

> Well, the pie's still in the oven for another 49 minutes...but I'll slice you up some when it's finished (along with french vanilla ice cream)
> 
> Bed & Breakfast, eh? I could do that. ....
> does that mean we have to give up our rooms?
> Well, that's okay, I mean, afterall, we really could get a pretty penny, as they're all customed designed and all. Especially thier's! Ty did hers!
> 
> Maybe we could build a big doghouse for Katie and Nikko out by the Avocado tree.


 
noooooooo we're not losing our rooms jkath. i'll go find sush's post and put it in here so you can see it. gimme a minute brb.


----------



## middie

here ya go jkath...

GUYS!!!!!!!!!!! I have an idea to make up the revenue that we are loosing!  Thing is..... it will cost $8.8 million dollars.  *We can turn this place into a Bed and Breakfast!!!!!     *It would have 32 rooms for guests. We would have to build the rooms above and around the gym and my room. I have been in talks with the village counsil for the last 3 days. If we "donate" to their favorite charity (  ) we could do it!!!

*PLUS *we could build a ramp over the street to the Barber Shop AND give them $50,000 for improvements!


----------



## SierraCook

middie said:
			
		

> got ya beat sierra... i'm off thursday friday and saturday... then i'm on vacation from sunday to next saturday lol.
> 
> want some vanilla ice cream for your pie sierra ?


 
French vanilla, please, middie.  I hope that you enjoy your days off.


----------



## middie

sierra i will thanks . we're planning on taking our son to an amusement park and my mom will be in town too. so i'll be busy i'm sure lol. thanks again. i hope you enjoy your time off too !


----------



## SierraCook

Today, I went and had coffee and a pastry with my parents.  The rest of the weekend I am just going to take it easy and maybe visit a few friends.  It is just too crazy on the highways this weekend to go far from home.


----------



## jkath

Smart girl!


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Ok.... so far 5 YES votes!  But where is Bang? I want to use him as our contractor. If he dosent come around I have to hire Tommy DaMunchini.  

Well welcome back Jkath!!!!! We missed you!  And great to see ya Sierra!!!!  

What are we going to do for the 4th of July? We already have Patriots for Patriotic Parties. They arrive on Sunday at night. And we have 3 camping groups that belong to the Outboard Motor Outfitters for Outdoor Observation. Dont disturb them.  They are cruising the lake observing...... things.


----------



## middie

suh unfortunately i have to work my real job... eck

And we have 3 camping groups that belong to the Outboard Motor Outfitters for Outdoor Observation. Dont disturb them.  They are cruising the lake observing...... things.

i won't disturb them... but do they really have to... observe ?? i know for a fact that what they're looking for is there lol


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

What are they looking for? TELL ME!!!!!!


----------



## middie

you know what they're looking for lol


----------



## jkath

Shhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh! Middie! We aren't supposed to know anything, remember? <<nudge, nudge>>

I think they call it the 7-0s, also known as the "observers of objects of original outer origin"


----------



## jkath

BTW, thanks for the welcome back, Sushi - it's always nice to be back here
(but I miss my cousins already!)


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Well I WANTED to book a Christian group, but we werent listed as a retreat. They are nice folks. But then the redheads for revenge were just too...... something.


----------



## middie

Shhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh! Middie! We aren't supposed to know anything, remember? <<nudge, nudge>>


remember what jkath ?????


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Hey you 2 are acting odd.   Whats going on? The paint fumes have been gone for weeks.   And whats this talk about the lake being 20 degrees colder than it should??!!!


----------



## middie

i thought the lake was heated ?


----------



## jkath

Middie, you can't heat a lake....

unless.....*gasp*~!


----------



## middie

speaking of heated... i'm going to the jacuzzi with my headphones and listen to my new def leppard cd.


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

DUDE! Def Leppard???  20 years later........ they arent good. Middie I need to infuse new music upon you. And here are those things you wanted. The animals in pill form that when you add water they GROW!!!!


----------



## jkath

Hey! Middie~

Here's your free meal you won for being the 100,000th poster on DC:
<<lifting the silver dome off of the platter>>
Hey - this isn't middie's meal - it's fritos and a hot dog! 
Where's *middie's* meal???????


----------



## middie

ds.. i'm stuck in the 80's forget it... i like it that way lol.
thank you for those pills. my son will love them.
And yes they are too good !!!!!!!!


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

The pills disolve in water and the foam animal gets HUGE when added to water. Are WE talking about the same pills??!


----------



## middie

yes sush we are... i wanted them for my son lol


----------



## middie

wow what happened... did everyone fall asleep ??
oh well... guess i'll clean the cafe and go to bed.
good night everyone. oh yeah coffee maker's set
so whover comes in first tomorrow please turn it 
on. it's cherry almond coffee.


----------



## luvs

i didn't fall asleep, middie! i was at class for 3 hours this evening and spent another hour driving to and from pittsburgh then i went shopping, so i wasn't around. plus i spent the day making bread and a game hen and gravy and then macaroni and cheese tonite after class, then i had to get my bread into the oven.... whew! 
busy day!
BTW, since all you got was an oscar meyer and some fritos earlier for making the 100,000th post, i made you a nice, thick ribeye. medium rare with beautiful grill markes. plus whole roasted red baby potatoes tossed with melted butter, then sprinkled w/ fresh-cracked black pepper, kosher salt and and parsley, and fresh sliced tomatoes sprinkled w/ salt, pepper and garlic on the side.


----------



## middie

luvs... i love you !!! thank you !!!
you did have a busy day huh ?
how do you like class ?
oops ! before i forget...
*turning on coffee maker*


----------



## jkath

I'll take a cup, Middie - 
got a busy day and I need something to kickstart me


----------



## middie

here ya go jkath... big cup of joe.
need anything else ?


----------



## jkath

How 'bout those eggs benedict I ordered yesterday? (still waitin............)


----------



## middie

ohhhhhh jkath i'm sorry i didn't even know you ordered them !!!!!
eggs benedict coming right up !!!!


----------



## jkath

thanks so much!!!

I'm off to see my parents today - enjoy your Saturday!


----------



## middie

have a good one jkath. be careful out there today !!


----------



## luvs

morning, gals!
i'm famished. nothing will fit the bill but a grilled cheese, some sun-dried tomato-stuffed Sicilian olives, and a bloody mary. the perfect lunch for today.
~digging through cheeses and breads~
~eating sandwich and olives and sipping drink~
delicious!
about my class, middie, i love it. it's just a non-credit course, but it's something i really love spending some time on.


----------



## Maidrite

May I please have a # 78  and a Large Glass of Milk ?


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

You got it!!!! BBQ ribs (half slab) with cottage fries, coleslaw and a corn muffin. Heres your milk.


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Anyone see Tawny?   Hows #78 Maidrite? Ok.... we still need one more person to give the thumbs up OR down on converting the Cafe into a Bed & Breakfast. I decided to order a few fireworks.   They should arrive later tonight.


----------



## middie

tawny's fat and full sleeping in the tree


----------



## callie

hello????  is the cafe still open?  i didn't see any hours posted...so i just walked on in.  i'm almost ready to call it a night - go watch a little television then off to bed.  just wondering if i can get a little "sweetie" drink here...maybe a little Bailey's and cream?  no coffee, thanks.  it would keep me awake.


----------



## callie

ok...(yawn)...i'll just sit here and wait a little bit.  just resting my eyes...uh, i'm not sleeping.  just waiting...


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

*running into Cafe* Callie!! Im here! Heres your Baileys and cream.    Callie?   Where did she go?   Oh well..... (gulp!) YUMMMY!


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Luvs?? You around? Arent you our night shift?   Hey I got you 4 special embroidered aprons!   They are all different colors. Hope you like them! *opening box* PLUS I have a surprise for you on the 4th!!!


----------



## Heat

"Walks in Heat" ........... Hello, Hello, Hello Echo , Echo, Echo!! Where is everyone!! i know its late but somebodys gotta be around!!


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Im here Heat! Good to see ya!!!   Can I get you anything? How are things going for ya?


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

RATS! Lost another customer.    Well Im tired. *going into elevator*


----------



## luvs

-DEADLY SUSHI- said:
			
		

> Luvs?? You around? Arent you our night shift?  Hey I got you 4 special embroidered aprons!  They are all different colors. Hope you like them! *opening box* PLUS I have a surprise for you on the 4th!!!


 
hi, sush! i'm here now. internet was down.
thanks for the aprons!
~sorting through them~
pink! tye-dyed! green! red!....
they're perfect, sush! beautiful embroidery on them.....
soooooooooooooooo..... what's my surprise??????


----------



## callie

Good morning!!  

Hello??  (looks around)  Oh, no...not again!   24/7...

Well...I'm just gonna sit here and wait till the breakfast crowd shows up!  Sure am hungry...


----------



## middie

hi callie i'm here (for a little bit anyway). what can i get ya ?


----------



## callie

middie!!  Wow am I glad to see you!!!  I'll have eggs benedict, hash browns, whatever fruit is in season, and a bloody mary.  (I have a coupon from sushi... )  Anyone here to join me?  Otherwise I'll just read the newspaper...


----------



## middie

here ya go callie... eggs benedict, hash browns, and fresh peaches with whipped cream ontop.


----------



## middie

oh crud... callie can you tell whoever comes in next i had to go to my real job... and to please come and kidnap me from there ! lol


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Afternoon everyone!   I have to wash down The Grotto out in front. Its muddy. ANyone want me to make something for ya?


----------



## thier1754

I'd love some French toast with lots of butter and brown sugar, please.


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

You got it!!!! It will take a few minutes. Heres a bowl of Grape Nuts to keep ya busy.


----------



## thier1754

*Crunch crunch crunch crunch crunch crunch crunch crunch* Any time now, Sush...This stuff is getting stuck in my molars...


----------



## thier1754

Last night I practiced for two hours on bowing exercises and wiped out my right hand.  So this morning I spent my practice time working on fingering stuff and wiped out my left hand.  Anybody got a couple of hand splints??


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Heres a cold glass of chocolate soy milk to wash it down.  

  *getting forklift*  AND...... here is your American toast!!! 

*setting HUGE plate gently down on table* I made to much batter.   Just work around the American flags I put in it.


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

YIKES! No hand splints. I DO have some lotion for ya though. No fingers are bleeding I hope.


----------



## thier1754

Oh, yum!! American toast is even better.  Wow, those flags are pretty impressive...Just the staffs are six inches long. *Using the flags to splint my hands...* Thanks, Sush!


----------



## thier1754

Thanks for the lotion.  Feels better.  No bleeding -- my fingertips are like leather.  Just tired.  What're you doing today for fun?


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

I will be eatting lamb meatballs the WHOLE day and laying around doing practically nothing!   Ahhhhhhh...... it feels SO good! I was going to go to the pool, but the people out there are VERY odd. This woman 25 years older than me keeps hitting on me. This lesbian couple is ALWAYS there with their uncle. This creepy greek guy that watches the little girls. VERY VERY VERY odd.   YUK! Im not going to the pool anytime soon.


----------



## thier1754

Does the creepy Greek guy need to be reported so the cops can watch him???


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

The cops have better things to do Im sure. Plus I cant prove anything. He hasnt done anything. Its my observation. Oh YEAHHH.... the woman who "watches" the pool is guzzeling beer, and then theres this guy who 'used' to be in the mafia. Italian guy that wears a gold ring on each hand and a gold chain.   He dosent shut up. He talks to everyone there likes its some type of bar. He talks to everyone except his wife thats 22 years younger than him. BLEK!! Every person there disgusts me.


----------



## thier1754

Yep...Doesn't sound like your scene!  That's for sure...Wish you lived close by.  We'd have you and your meatballs over for the day.  Our big plans: Lunch at Wendy's with Joe, pass a care package of British foods over to him and his ballet videos to show his girlfriend, who never saw him dance, and church at 5:00.   Then yard work, trying to get ahead of the weeds, prune more roses, clean out the greenhouse and plant the plants that got too huge in there in the yard somewhere.  And practice if I have any hands left by evening. 

Cranky Pants is in its last week of tweaking of the new game, then Andy gets a break, I hope. He's been working long hours and was really sick this week on top of it all.  Better now.


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Ballet video huh?   Hey, folks at the Cafe get a free copy of the game right?


----------



## thier1754

Uh...Sure, sure....  Free games for all...


----------



## thier1754

Gotta go get ready for the lunch run.  Later, Sush!


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Almost finished with the American toast? Yeah, I wish we were geographically closer too.   I have a view of the pool too. So I can watch the freak show from my 4th floor apartment.


----------



## middie

sush you can come over and use my pool. no weirdos around except for me lmao


----------



## luvs

hi, all!
um, can i get an order of veal scallopine to go? and a gingerale for while i wait? thanks!
so what are you all up to?


----------



## middie

ginger ale coming up. give me a few to make the scallopine for ya


----------



## middie

here's your scallopine luvs. enjoy !


----------



## Alix

Halllllooooo??? Anyone in here? I brought a strawberry shortcake and some fireworks. I figure it is a celebratory weekend on both sides of the 49th parallel so we ought to kick it up a notch. 

Whos with me?


----------



## middie

i'm here alix... i'm looking for luvs... she wanted scallopine and i brought it out to her and she was gone !!!


----------



## Alix

Well sit down with me and we can eat it together. I think I saw a nice Merlot back here to go with...*rummaging behind the bar* Yup, here it is. Mmmmmmmmm, I'll pour, you get extra cutlery. Shortcake for dessert?


----------



## middie

of course alix !!


----------



## Alix

Big plans for tomorrow? We had our bash on Friday (Canada Day, same sort of deal as the 4th) and I am still eating leftovers.


----------



## middie

i have to work until 4. after that i'm meeting the idiot and our son over at a friend's house. we watch them blow off fireworks. that's about it.


----------



## Alix

Gotcha. We didn't do anything big either. Just ate a bunch of red and white food. LOL. 

Hey, scallopine is good, more wine? *Glug glug, filling glasses*


----------



## middie

oh none for me but thank you very much


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

YEAH!!!!! We have fireworks!!!   By the way.... we just need one more person to change this place into a Bed & Breakfast. Im going out to the lake and just look at the beauty.


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

The fireworks are freakin' my cats out.


----------



## Alix

You mean to vote on making it a B&B? I kinda like it the way it is, but hey, whatever you want to do is fine with me.


----------



## middie

sush does it count if i vote twice ?


----------



## Heat

*Sushi, Heres your vote!! Yay!!!!!!*

A Bread and Breakfast Sounds Great to me!!!!!!!!!  
Also a Bed and Breakfast sounds Great !!!HAHAHAHAHHAAAHHAHAHAHA


----------



## luvs

sorry, middie, that i had to dash earlier but i found the scallopine in the fridge. it was delicious. thank you.
sush, 2 of my cats are sitting in the window together watching the fireworks. the other ones don't seem to even notice. i thought they'd be fretful but they're not.
i'm getting started on some stuff for tomorrow. 
all the classics.... baked beans, linguine salad, potato salad, strawberry pretzel jell-o.... 
it'll be in the fridge later if anyone wants any.


----------



## Maidrite

Barbara and I will have some fireworks !!!!!!!!   

It is all good and That is That ! 
I Trust you are all having a good day. I need 2 # 96 to go and a Gallon of Unsweet Tea Please! 
Have a wonderful night and a great 4Th.
 Alix I am Glad you had a Great Red And White Day as weLL !


----------



## Alix

Thanks Maidrite! Hope you have a good day off! (You do have the day off right?)

Here's your tea.


----------



## middie

ooooh strawberry pretzel jello. think i'll take a little bit if you don't mind luvs


----------



## Heat

Strawberry Pretzel Jello? Never heard of such a thing? Have  a recipe luv?


----------



## middie

omg heat its awesome stuff. the pretzels are a crust and you have cream cheese over that and strawberry jello ontop of that.. omg yummmmmmmmmmmmmmmmy


----------



## Heat

Wow!! sounds yummyyyyyyyyy!!! I want the recipe tho. lol is it layers or something?


----------



## middie

yeah heat. i don't have the recipe but i'm sure there's one floating around these forums somewhere. i'll go look for one and pm it to you


----------



## Heat

Thanks soooooooooooo much Middie!! Your a Doll!


----------



## middie

okay and since i have to get up at 5  
i should get my butt to bed. goodnight
everyone


----------



## Heat

Night Middie!! And, thanks again!!


----------



## middie

you're welcome heat. enjoy it... it's really good stuff man lol


----------



## luvs

welp, it's past midnight so it's offically the 4th. so 
HAPPY 4th OF JULY!!!!!!
goodnight, middie!
heat, did you get the recipe from middie? i have a few but i'm sure middie has a good one. it's delicious! another sweet food i actually like. i have to get my friend's mother-in-law's recipe. it had a layer of marshmallow cream in it. first time i had it like that.


----------



## jkath

<<peeking in>>
Just wanted to wish you all a Happy 4th tomorrow - (it's only 10:45 here)

Here's a big vat of lemonade for all your celebrating!
'night!


----------



## SierraCook

Happy 4th. to you also, jkath.  *Placing a couple of apple pies for everyone on the counter*  Be safe and have fun, everyone.


----------



## jkath

<<running back into the cafe, grabbing an apple pie off of the counter, and running out>>
*realizing the apple pie is still quite warm*
<<running back in, opening freezer, grabbing pint of french vanilla ice cream, running out again>>

Thanks Sierra!!!


----------



## luvs

apple pie? thanks sierra! mind if i take my Mom a slice?
and lemonade! mmmm..... that's my favorite summertime drink.
what to make for breakfast? hmmmm.......
how about pancakes with whipped cream, strawberries and blueberries? red, white and blue!


----------



## jkath

Patriotic pancakes.........coming up!
Here ya go, luvs.
How about a smoothie to go with it: raspberries, blueberries blended with ice and a dollop of french vanilla on top?


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Ohhhhhhh... hey that sounds good!!! Can I have some too? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Ok folks... since Bang is in jail for loitering, we have to hire another contractor.   But there will be 32 rooms built above us. I hope it will be completed within 3 weeks. We ALL need to wear hardhats until the work is done so I ordered 20 of them.


----------



## thier1754

Some for me, too, jkath!  Not like I haven't eaten today, but I have to keep my strength up.


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Well the UFO guys are gone but they left thier tents!   Hmmmmmm.... Anyone want a bite to eat?


----------



## tweedee

tents??????????????? what will we do with them?


----------



## callie

tents....hmmm...ya know, they could be used as extra sleeping spaces in addition to the bed 'n breakfast rooms.  The economy package...


----------



## jkath

*ouch*! 
<<bumping into the wall>>
*ouch! ouch!*
<<bumping into the counter>>

Sushi! My hardhat is too big and I can't see a thing!


----------



## Barbara L

Good morning!  I never thought I would be awake at 7:30 on a day off to say that.  But I had 2 important papers that were due last night, and for some reason, when I have important papers due, I can't get to sleep.  I finally went to bed around 4:00.  I tossed and turned, but I just couldn't sleep. I took a warm bath, which usually works, but it didn't, so at 5:30 I gave up and got back on the computer.  I will probably take a long nap later today, but in the meantime, I guess I will get the cafe ready for today's customers.  But first, I am fixing a big mug of hot chocolate with whipped cream.






Whoops!  I licked all the whipped cream off already!

 Barbara


----------



## mrsmac

Yum! I am about to go to bed so some hot chocolate would be great. Also do you have "Fluff" my husband found it on an American website and we are desperate to find out what it is! Is it a bit like marshmallow? I think you make fluffernutters out of it.


----------



## PA Baker

Good morning, a little late!  I have some peanut butter cookies fresh from the oven.  Anyone want one?


----------



## middie

we have marshmallow fluff here. it's like melted marshmallows in a jar... that's the best way for me to describe it.


----------



## middie

pa can i have a cookie please ? can't decide what i want for breakfast lol


----------



## PA Baker

You can have several, if you want!  I made a big batch and DH doesn't like them.  I'll share with you!  

Hey, today's the big day!  I have a check up this afternoon and if baby is behaving we'll see if it's a girl or a boy!!!


----------



## jkath

Better than  marshmallows in a jar, I think.
Think of when you roast marshmallows over a campfire. The inside is soft and kind of melty. That's fluff. It's the melty inside. You scoop it out with a spoon. As a child I learned that this stuff is just moveable enough that when you take out a spoonful, and then tap the jar on a counter enough, you cannot see the scoop you just made. heh heh heh.

Barbara, I'll join you in the hot cocoa, but no whipped cream for me.
And can I have a peanut butter cookie too?


----------



## jkath

PA - enjoy your special time at the ob/gyn! (I'm kinda hoping you don't tell us, as I like surprises) It's so neat when you get to see your baby!!!


----------



## PA Baker

Here are the cookies, jkath--do you want some coffee or milk with them?

I have a feeling I'm going to be too excited not to tell!   But we're not going to tell anyone the name we have picked out until I have the baby.  So there will still be a surprise for you!  I could go either way about knowing but hubby is really, _really _eager to find out.  So I agreed that we could.


----------



## jkath

mmmmmmmmmmmmmGood cookies!mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm

cocoa's gone now, so I'll have coffee with milk, no sugar.
Do keep in mind, that folks you don't even know will most undoubtedly give you their opinion on your son or daughter. It seems like when you're pregnant, everyone opens the door for you, but they also like to tell you why they think you should be having a boy rather than a girl or vice versa. I had fun with that one. 
"Do you know what it is yet?"
"why, yes, I do!"
"well, what is it?"
"It's a....baby!"


----------



## PA Baker

We've been getting a ton of that already--some of the old wive's tales are hillarious.  DH's dad asked him the other day if my nose has been cold.  Apparently if it has been it's going to be a girl.  My mom told me that if it's active at night it's a boy but if it sleeps during the day it's a girl!


----------



## middie

oh great cookies pa thank you !!!
i was eager to find out if i was having
a boy or a girl. i swore a girl. idiot said
a boy... darn if idiot get his way again !
it was cool though cause there were a ton
of us in the room. me, my sister, my mom,
idiot, his mom, and his grandma. just kind of
wish my dad could have made it though. okay
so there only 6 of us... 7 if you count the doctor
but it was a SMALL room !! lol

pa... i'm an enquiring mind and i want to know lol


----------



## PA Baker

You'll know, don't worry!


----------



## luvs

can't wait to hear if your baby is a boy or a girl, pa! i'm happy for you; you must be excited!


----------



## jkath

http://www.feebleminds-gifs.com/baby-14.gif


----------



## Alix

I have to tell you, coming in to the cafe without catching up, this pic threw me a bit. Are we doing Ally McBeal reruns?


----------



## jkath

noooooooooooooooooooo! I never saw the show. It's in preparation for PA's ultasound.


----------



## Bangbang

Hi everyone....can I get a ribeye steak and hashbrowns?


----------



## middie

one ribeye and hashbrowns coming up... medium rare okay bang ?
where have you been btw ????

ally mcbeal ack hated the show. loved the baby though lol


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Jkath.... thats not a hat. Its a mixing bowl.  

Hey! Bang! Good to see ya. Have you been following whats been going on in here lately?


----------



## jkath

So that's why it doesn't fit! I was wondering about the accessories too ...those must be the beaters.

Ah ha! Here's the right one!


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Yup! Now you got it. I guess the ladies could decorate them.   Jkath, you want to pick avacados then EAT them!?


----------



## jkath

Well, since I have my hardhat on, I may as well!

<<grabbing 30' ladder and heading out the door>>

<<singing>>To the avo tree I go, tra la.....


----------



## luvs

BANG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! where, oh, where has my bang been?
jkath, lol, roflmao. i can just see you skipping along and singing tra-la w/ your hardhat on! 
toss me an avacado, will ya? thanks!

i brought some pepperoni rolls. anyone had those before? they're so good. pop them in the microwave for 30 seconds to get the cheese nice and gooey. 

gotta go! bye!


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!! *falling out of avacado tree* AHHHHHH!!!!!!!    (THUD!) ouch.......   ......... *passing out*


----------



## Bangbang

-DEADLY SUSHI- said:
			
		

> Jkath.... thats not a hat. Its a mixing bowl.
> 
> Hey! Bang! Good to see ya. Have you been following whats been going on in here lately?


 
No......my pc was messed up for a long time and I have been real depressed. My wife had back surgery and is having a bad time. My ankle is so messed up I can't walk most of the time without crutches. My wife gave me some Vicodin today and I was able to walk for a few hours but my doc won't give them to me except for post op pain. It really sucks.


----------



## jkath

-DEADLY SUSHI- said:
			
		

> AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!! *falling out of avacado tree* AHHHHHH!!!!!!!  (THUD!) ouch.......  ......... *passing out*


 
Oh Dear!!!!!

Sushi! Wake up!
<<patting Sushi's cheeks>>
Sushi!

Bang - do you know mouth to mouth?


----------



## Bangbang

jkath said:
			
		

> Oh Dear!!!!!
> 
> Sushi! Wake up!
> <<patting Sushi's cheeks>>
> Sushi!
> 
> Bang - do you know mouth to mouth?


 
Yes but I won't do a male.


----------



## jkath

Well, yeah, I understand, but he's your buddy, Bang!

Okay, I'll do it.


Hey what the.......! ****lick**** 
Hey! It's tawny frogmouth!


----------



## Bangbang

jkath said:
			
		

> Well, yeah, I understand, but he's your buddy, Bang!
> 
> Okay, I'll do it.
> 
> 
> Hey what the.......! ****lick****
> Hey! It's tawny frogmouth!


 
Ok......he is fine.....Bang destroys film.


----------



## Bangbang

So what is new here?


----------



## mrsmac

middie said:
			
		

> we have marshmallow fluff here. it's like melted marshmallows in a jar... that's the best way for me to describe it.



Can you buy it easily? What do you eat it with???


----------



## luvs

it's available readily here in PA. i usually see it on the aisle where the ice cream toppings and cones are. 
you can make a sandwich w/ it and peanut butter and also, when i was a tot, the place i went to daycare at made us graham crackers with marshmallow creme and peanut butter and they were really good.
my Pap and i used to make a fudge w/ it, too, when i was a kid.


----------



## mrsmac

Yum Wish we could get it here my hubby would love it.
I might try and find somewhere which sells American food here.


----------



## middie

it's also really good spooned ontop of hot cocoa. 
should be pretty easy for you to find mrsmac

btw guys i have some coffee brewing.
any takers ? it's macadamia nut


----------



## PA Baker

I'll have a tiny cup, middie.  I'm thinking of making some ginger scones, so that would go nicely.  Thanks!


----------



## middie

here's a tiny cup of coffee for you pa


----------



## jkath

Did you guys see the recipe Rainee posted for croissant french toast with grilled peaches? YUM! It looked so good, I've made a huge batch for all of you - 
here ya go!

Middie - can I get a cup of coffee?

MrsMac - let us know how the search goes on the fluff!


----------



## middie

jkath i just read that recipe !!!!!!
FAB-U-LOUS !!!

here's your coffe and thank you for the croissant 
grilled french toast.
NUMMY NUMMY NUMMY


----------



## jkath

thanks  - I needed that coffee terribly!
Today is day 2 for my younger boy's swim lessons (he likes them, thank goodness!) and then I get to go through all my bills - woo hoo. lucky me.
What are you guys up to today?


BTW - there was another package delivered this morning. I put it on the front counter. Do you guys know who ordered it?


----------



## middie

i think sush did. not doing much today. idiot took billy to an amusement park. unfortunately i have to work. tomorrow is his last day of summer school !! 
whoo hoo !!!!!. he just went for a reading program. over the weekend we're going to the race track to watch my dad race his car. sunday i go on vacation !! we're not going anywhere though cause my mom's coming to visit. so i'll be busy all  next week.


----------



## PA Baker

Middie, it sounds like you have a good weekend and week ahead of you!  You deserve a relaxing, fun week off! 

Jkath, I'm right there with you doing bills today.  DH got paid this AM so that means this afternoon we get to see it all leave our account already!   I just did a run to a farm stand and got some wonderful tomatoes and zucchini and to the library.  This afternoon is house cleaning (and maybe a nap!).

I was thinking of chicken salad with walnuts and grapes on baguettes for lunch.  Anyone interested?


----------



## middie

yeah pa that sounds pretty good right now.
want some milk to go with it ?


----------



## PA Baker

Sure!  Thanks!


----------



## middie

okey doke brb...

*walking back in with 2
big glasses of milk*


----------



## PA Baker

Yum!  And it's ice cold, too!  Here are the sandwiches.  I sliced up some watermellon and nectarines for dessert.  It's so humid and muggy here again today, only cold stuff sounds good to eat!


----------



## middie

again pa ? we finally got a break in the weather. only high of about 78 here. but the humidity is way down. it'll be in the 80's over the weeken and back up in the 90's by tuesday. and again no rain in site. been awhile since it rained here.


----------



## PA Baker

We had a major storm late last night--the kind where it rains so hard that it just runs down the street.  I don't think it did the plants any good.  And it just made it sticky all over again.  If it hadn't been thundering and lightening so bad I would have gone outside and stood in it just to enjoy a moment of cooler weather!


----------



## middie

it keeps blowing right past us. there were some pretty bad storms last week but they blew right over or hit to the south of us. our rainfall is 3 inches lower than it should be.


----------



## luvs

can i have a chicken salad baguette, please? thanks!
~delicious~
jkath, my plans for today? i have an appointment at 3pm and i have to go to the salon at 6:30pm. need to get my eyebrows sugared and i'm getting highlights my highlights fixed and lo-lights put in; i was supposed to get that done 2 weeks ago but they had me marked down for a haircut, so i got a trim instead. 
PA, it was raining here really hard last night, too. i went shopping and by the time i left there it was pouring. i was carrying this big coach purse so i just used that instead of an umbrella. lost some change out of it, lol, but i don't care. it was raining hard!


----------



## Alix

Sheesh. You are on a totally different time zone than me luvs, I am just barely ready for coffee, let alone lunch food. One coffee here please. Thanks!


----------



## jkath

I'll take the chicken baguette, but not for another 3 hours! (9:30 here)
PA, that's the kind of day I love (minus the bills of course!!!)

We haven't had a storm in ages....I love storms! Just hot, and pretty smoggy this week.
On the upside, though, I just planted more vegetation this weekend - 8 tomatoes, and an assortment of peppers from red and green bells to sweet banana to jalepeno and the like. Also some strawbs, and more herbs, including pineapple mint.

Time for swim class - be back later!


----------



## thier1754

Bang, I'm so sorry you're going through so much stuff.  Really makes you appreciate the good times when you go through bad health times.  Here's a big chocolate eclair to relieve the pain, and a giant white chocolate mocha to go with (you're not diabetic, are you???)


----------



## Bangbang

Thankyou very much.


----------



## jkath

Thier - got any extra eclairs?


----------



## thier1754

You bet! Here's a platter with pastry cream filled or custard filled, chocolate glazed eclairs and some heart-shaped Napoleons with a raspberry cream layer and powdered sugar and chocolate glaze on top. Enjoy!


----------



## jkath

Thanks Thier! I'll take 8 of each. 
shoot! Now I'm even more snacky....time to visit the donutman.


----------



## thier1754

Sounds like a plan.  I'm snacky, too.  However, dh has gone out to get me California roll sushi and I have my water bottle...No donuts for me.    If I'm really good and take my walk later, I'll indulge in a Cutter's Point white chocolate mocha...nonfat.


----------



## middie

hello ????  is anybody here ???
*not hearing anybody*

*going to feed the animals*


----------



## jkath

Middie! I'm here! I just got back from massive freeway traffic, but look! I brough In N Out milkshakes for everyone! 
But, looks like just the two of us, so we'll have to drink them all! Bummer 
Chocolate, Vanilla or Strawberry?


----------



## middie

here i am jkath !!!!!!!
don't you just love traffic ? lol
vanilla please.


----------



## middie

well so much for my milkshake...  
reality's home... that being the
idiot.  
jkath i'm putting mine in the freezer. 
can you make sure nobody takess it
please ????


----------



## jkath

No problem Middie
<<writing Middie's name in great big letters with a pink sharpie>>

Anyone else want a shake? There are about a dozen left!


----------



## PA Baker

I'd love one, jkath!  I just can't decide what flavor so can I have a sampler size of each?!?


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

*opening eyes* What happened??!!! AHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  WOLF!!!!!!!!!!! *running out of room* What the??!! *running into elevator* (DING!) *running into Cafe* Middie! What was I doing in Middies room? Why does Middie have wolves all over her room??!!  Why do I smell like avacados? 



Oh yeah..... I was picking avacados.  I hurt. Im really soar! Maybe I should lay down in my room for a while. Did my package of silly sting arrive?


----------



## middie

What was I doing in Middies room? 
I don't know sush.. why were you in my room ???  

Why does Middie have wolves all over her room??!! 
Cause i love them goof-ball !!!


----------



## jkath

The silly string? Okay! Now THAT makes sense! Yes, it's over there behind the big counter.


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

If I wasnt so loopy I would grab a can.   *grabbing a can* hee hee hee....  *going into elevator* *turning on intercom* come and GET me! HA! HA! HA!   I heard Crewsk can save me.


----------



## middie

*opening top of elevator*

HIYA SUSH !!!!!!!!!!!!!
Sprayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy


----------



## luvs

i just had a milkshake a little earlier, but thanks, jkath. i'll save mine for tomorrow morning.
i'll see you guys later. i think i'm gonna go take a bath after i read some more posts. i just got some of this TIGI bodywash at the salon and it smells soooo good. between that, all the incense i burn (it smells so good. i burn it constantly to try and get all of my clothes to smell like it. so far it's working. i even got a comment on how i pepetually smell of nag champa), and the plumeria essential oil i use i'm gonna be the best-scented person in town!


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

GARRRRRRRRRRRR!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!        I was reading the news you..... HEY! Youre wearing you hard hat!   Good job! *locking door*


----------



## middie

of course i am sush... don't want to hurt the noggin lol


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Kinda like the hard hat!


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Hey Jkath, Im in my room but could you bring me a bowl of Doritos and a glass of bourbon?   Its for..... ahhhhhh..... something important.


----------



## middie

people always said i looked good in hats lol.
seriously... they have.


----------



## middie

i don't know where jkath went sush but here's your doritos and bourbon.
and i'm off to bed. goodnight everyone


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

JKATH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!    Where are you? Thanks Middie.   Jkath where did you go? Im  suffering from my wounds here. Plus I need to know how The Grotto is doing.


----------



## callie

'night, Middie!  I've got to go, too...dishes to wash before I go to bed.  

Good Night everyone!


----------



## Maidrite

Hello DS just wanted to say hi I am about to go to bed but I must stop off to say hi first. I need a # 49 and a Large Ice tea Unsweet. Oh I bought this Bottle of Russian Vodka for you it is 150 years old. Enjoy! Lime slices on the side!


----------



## jkath

I'm here!
What can I do for you Sushi?


----------



## jkath

Okay #49...a ham and 3-cheese omelette, with mushrooms, black olives, and tomatoes added. Chocolate chip pancakes on the side.


----------



## jkath

Looks like Sushi passed out again - must've really busted his melon from that fall!

The grotto is doing wonderfully! All the plants have really taken root, and the ivy is climbing up the walls beautifully. I've scheduled some chalk painters to come and do some frescos around the walkway. I believe they're doing some da vinci reproductions, as well as Rembrandt and Renoir.


----------



## Maidrite

Thank YoU Jkath !


----------



## jkath

no problem!
Hey - want some cocoa with a big glob of marshmallow fluff on top?


----------



## Maidrite

Sounds good but I am way to full ! But thank you I will take a rain check on that though. Time for bed for me now Sleep tight Barbara will still be around have a Good Night !


----------



## Barbara L

I'll take that hot chocolate, but could you make it whipped cream on top instead?   I'm about to head to bed, and maybe that will relax me.  Haven't slept the last couple nights (literally--I already told you about the night before, but last night couldn't sleep either. I had a headache, so I went ahead and took a couple Tylenol P.M.s and finally fell asleep around 5:30 a.m.).  

 Barbara


----------



## Bangbang

jkath said:
			
		

> Looks like Sushi passed out again - must've really busted his melon from that fall!


 
I am drilling a hole in his head to relieve the pressure.


----------



## tancowgirl2000

Who's on splatter protection?


----------



## jkath

Bang! Don't you dare!
<<grabbing Sushi away just at the nick of time>>
Here - work on this instead - <<handing Bang a birdhouse kit>>

Sushi, wake up!
<<shake shake shake shake shake>>
Wake up!


----------



## Bangbang

OK!  OK! I know what I am doing. Trust me.


----------



## jkath

I've seen how you fix things....remember when you did the electrical work in the cellar?





http://www.feebleminds-gifs.com/electric-shock.gif


----------



## Bangbang

I forgot........what happened? Can you fill me in on whats been happening here?


----------



## jkath

Wish I could Bang, but I was gone for a week - all I know is that Sushi's planning on hiring your guys to transform part of the cafe into a Bed & Breakfast. 
That's about all my knowledge about the haps at the cafe.

Good to see you back, BTW - any more vacationing planned for this summer?


----------



## Bangbang

No vacations at all. I had to cancel my trip to New Orleans for health reasons and my wife just had back surgery si I can't leave her alone.


----------



## jkath

Well, there's always a daily dose of DC, right?
Sorry to hear that, but nice to know you're there for your wife when she needs you


----------



## luvs

hi, bang. hi, jkath. hi, tanis.
so what's on the menu for tonite? anything good?
awwwwww, nikko is out here hanging out with katie. 
~brushing wolf and panda~
i'm gonna feed them some marshmallow ice cream. 

okay, i'm off to order some new clothes for the fall. then i hafta start packing up my spring clothes to take over to my neighbor's girls.
see you guys later.


----------



## jkath

katie wants to be brushed too!

Save some marshmallow ice cream for me too!
Better yet, could you make it into a marshmallow malt? Yum!


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

*comming out of Jkaths bedroom* Thanks for saving me Jkath. Bang, I see youre out of jail for your loitering issues. Hey, whats up with this medical condition? Could you PM me and tell me? You have us worried. I pray things will be alright. Youre a good egg. Except for trying to drill a hole in my head to relive pressure.  


Bang we are building an addition above the Cafe. It will add 32 rooms for guests. *tapping hard hat* We are turning the place into a Bed and Breakfast.   Could you be our contractor? It MUST be done in 3 weeks!


----------



## jkath

<<coming back into the cafe after paying the water bill>>
Sushi - why were you in my bedroom? Did you brush katie? Luvs forgot to.

Yes, Bang - please be our contractor! You're much better drilling into concrete and wood than into skulls.


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

I think katie brushed ME!   You pulled me away to safety from Bang. Thanks again. *looking at massive brew tank* We dont have a brew master.   All the beer is gone and the ingredients are all moldy.   Now I have to pour them into the lake!


----------



## jkath

oooooooooooooooooooo! Don't tell Ronjohn! Hey, where's he been anyway?

Here's a vat of bleach - you may need it for cleaning out the mold.

I need to finish up downloading my antispyware thingy.


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Thanks Jkath. *filling vat with water and bleach* *getting forklift* Im taking this crap to the lake. There has to be $400 of unused ingredients here.  (BEEP! BEEP! BEEP!)


----------



## jkath

Just be careful on that forklift, Sush! Your meds (from your fall) said not to take them and operate heavy machinery!!!!!


----------



## thier1754

Hi, troops! Hi, Bang...Welcome back!  What's going on with your health?  Not being nosey, just concerned.  Tell your wife we're very familiar here with back surgery and it's no fun.  Did she have a laminectomy?


----------



## luvs

one marshmallow malt coming right up! 
here you go, jkath.
pssstttt.... i brushed katie, lol. you'll see if you re-read my post. 
i'm taking her to maidrite's barber shop tomorrow to get a thickening treatment for her fur. 
all right, guys. i'll see you later, probably tomorrow morning.
gotta finish reading posts.


----------



## middie

luvs thank you for brushing nikko. she really needed it. all that fur she's shedding tawny can use it to make anew nest next spring lol


----------



## Bangbang

-DEADLY SUSHI- said:
			
		

> *comming out of Jkaths bedroom* Thanks for saving me Jkath. Bang, I see youre out of jail for your loitering issues. Hey, whats up with this medical condition? Could you PM me and tell me? You have us worried. I pray things will be alright. Youre a good egg. Except for trying to drill a hole in my head to relive pressure.
> 
> 
> Bang we are building an addition above the Cafe. It will add 32 rooms for guests. *tapping hard hat* We are turning the place into a Bed and Breakfast.  Could you be our contractor? It MUST be done in 3 weeks!


 
Ok! I will do it.....but I need to use a lot of my mexican friends to do it in 3 weeks. They are the best workers on the planet and work for less than minimum wage. I don't get it but they even do it while smiling and treat everyone with respect. I can save you bundles of cash on this project. Do you have a special theme in mind?

BTW.....have you noticed the little stitch just above your right ear?


----------



## Maidrite

Thank Goodness BANG BANG your back Buddy, I didn't know if i was going to handle it without your help!


----------



## Maidrite

Bang Bang do you cut hair ? I need another Barber ! 
While I am here can I please get a # 98.5 plus a huge ICE  TEA UNSWEET THANK YOU !


----------



## jkath

<<popping in>>


----------



## jkath

#98.5:
One chili cheese dog, a chile burrito with chile sauce, and Chilly Willy brand ice cream.


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Ok Bang. BUT..... they all better be LEGAL citizens!   Theme? Hmmmmm..... Im thinking English Country. Thats allways a nice look for a B&B. THen again I want something that says "FUN" too. Hmmmmmmm..... anyone have any ideas?


----------



## Barbara L

jkath said:
			
		

> #98.5:
> One chili cheese dog, a chile burrito with chile sauce, and Chilly Willy brand ice cream.


I had heard of your "Chill Out" Special, but I have never had one.  Let me know how it was Maidrite!

 Barbara


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

It has a mixture of 4 beans! Fresh tomatos and ground chuck simmering in it own fat! PLUS the spices!   It tastes great, and its good FOR ya! Plus we have our own mix of tomato, chipolte and jalapeno pepper sauce you can mix in later!


----------



## Bangbang

-DEADLY SUSHI- said:
			
		

> Ok Bang. BUT..... they all better be LEGAL citizens!  Theme? Hmmmmm..... Im thinking English Country. Thats allways a nice look for a B&B. THen again I want something that says "FUN" too. Hmmmmmmm..... anyone have any ideas?


 
They will all be citizens by monday. Big Fist is taken care of it now.


----------



## Bangbang

Maidrite said:
			
		

> Bang Bang do you cut hair ? I need another Barber !
> While I am here can I please get a # 98.5 plus a huge ICE TEA UNSWEET THANK YOU !


 
I only shave heads.


----------



## callie

-DEADLY SUSHI- said:
			
		

> Ok Bang. BUT..... they all better be LEGAL citizens!  Theme? Hmmmmm..... Im thinking English Country. Thats allways a nice look for a B&B. THen again I want something that says "FUN" too. Hmmmmmmm..... anyone have any ideas?


 
ummm...how many rooms?  i think there should be a different theme for each room - Old West (cowboy), Cinema, Tuscan, etc...


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

My buddy is with me and is looking at The Zagat Survey. We are having a party right now and he LOVES this site! Anyhow the thought that everyone is VERY nice!


----------



## jkath

Hello Sushi's friend! Please, have a drink
<<cranking the U2 for sushi>>

Zagat, eh? I hear DC got straight 30s.


----------



## callie

Just thought I'd stop in before I say good night!  Is there a juke box in this place?  I've got a quarter for a song and enough extra for a cup of hot chocolate.


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Callie! Youre in my mind AND heart! What do you wanna eat?   *adjusting the hard hat* This FREKIN' thing! Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrr........ Im going up stairs but I think LUVS can take care of ya! Have some flowers while you wait.


----------



## callie

Awwww...Sush - thanks for the flowers <sniff, sniff>  They smell wonderful!  You have a good night - I'll just sit here and wait a few for Luvs.  Or maybe I'll just wander on home...


----------



## luvs

hey, callie, what do ya need? i'll fix somehting or you.
sush, say hi to your friend for me!
want a drink, cal? 
i think i'll have one with you. a margarita, i think. lime. with sugar instead of salt on the rim.
i'm soooo tired. had to get a new peg tube put in first thing this morning (it hurt so much ~shudder~), and i was at the hospital just waiting and waiting for sooooo long and then i had class not long after that. i need a nap.
where is crewsk, guys? does anyone know?


----------



## callie

Hey, luvs, you had a rough day yesterday...you sit down and let me get you something.  Whatcha want?  Cocoa?  Bailey's n coffee?  Mimosa?  Something to eat??  You just take it easy today...


----------



## jkath

Luvs, you take it easy today!
Here's a strawberry shake for your troubles. (extra whipped cream on top and a strawberry fan)

I'm off to breakfast out and later to a wedding. I've put coffee on, and there are 40 or so danishes warming in the oven. Help yourself to the ham steaks as well.

I'll be back later!


----------



## Maidrite

OK BANG BANG YOU ARE OUR NEWEST BARBER ! 
THANK YOU JKATH NOW I NEED a #127 to go !


----------



## luvs

thanks, jkath. thanks, callie. 
i'll take you ladies up on those offers. 
~sampling shake~ 
yum! and it's pretty with the little strawberry fan.
callie, i'd love a mimosa!
cheers!
what are you guys all doing today? i'm doing nothing. probably going to the waterpark tomorrow, though! woooooooooooo-hooooooooooooooooooo.  i just remembered i have to get a bathing suit. gotta dash!


----------



## luvs

ummmm, maybe not. my Mom was getting ready to go shopping and i asked if i could go with her. she said, 'NOOOOO! i am NOT going shopping with you today! you'll be there all day!' 
i'll go later.


----------



## crewsk

-DEADLY SUSHI- said:
			
		

> If I wasnt so loopy I would grab a can.  *grabbing a can* hee hee hee.... *going into elevator* *turning on intercom* come and GET me! HA! HA! HA!  I heard Crewsk can save me.


 


Sorry I wasn't around to save you Sushi! I was at the lake with hubby & the kids all week. He had to work down in the lower part of the state all week so we stayed at my FIL's camper. I'm so happy to be home & back here!! Does anyone know the best way to treat chigger bites? I've got them on both legs, elbows, bum, & on the bottom of one foot right in the arch!  They are driving me NUTS!!! I used bug spray but forgot that the little buggers can get through clothes. The kids only got about 2 each. They must not be as sweet as me!  Oh well, I did catch a few fish while we were there. 2 brim, a little stripper, & a white perch. All went back in the lake. We took the kids to a lake close to the house tonight when we got home & I caught about 6 little brim. TC & Savannah caught a couple too. We ate well this week too. Monday we grilled 2 racks of beef ribs, Tues. was pork chops, Wed. sandwiches, Thurs. spaghetti, Fri. bbq chicken. I finally learned how to light a charcoal grill & cook on a gas stove!! I'm ready to relax in a house that's big enough to move around in for a while though. I got tired of being cooped up in that little camper. At least there was a pool that the kids & I put to good use! Well, I'm off to bed! See y'all Monday!!


----------



## luvs

good to see you, crewsk!


----------



## callie

A stop by the cafe seems like the best way to wish everyone a good night - see you all in the morning!!


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Well HAPPY SUNDAY everyone! Today we have something special at the Cafe! Instead of Brunch (breakfast / lunch) WE have LINNER!!!    Dinner AND lunch!   We have a number of different things. Filets, garlic smashed potatos, hot dogs, pizza, hamburgers, any type of sandwiach you could THINK of and salad of course! PLUS a standard fair of tasty beverages loaded and unloaded.   So DIG IN!


----------



## thier1754

I'll take some of everything, please.  I've been eating no salt, no fat, no sugar, no taste food and I'm starved.


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Well theres the buffet. Help yourself!   I'll get your drink. What will ya have ma'am?


----------



## thier1754

A very large Shirley Temple please, with two cherries!


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Okiely Dokiely! Comming up!


----------



## thier1754

Schlurp. Crunch crunch. Thanks, Sush.  Gotta go run errands.


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

*giving THier a Cafe button before she leaves* Make sure ya bring back a few customers!


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Alright..... I have been in talks with some BIG companies. We have to advertise! So look for them. And people... EAT! we have a HUGE buffet!


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Well Im off to the lake! HAVE to take a dip!   See ya in about 2 hours.


----------



## luvs

thanks for the buffet, sush. i just had dinner but i'll have a burger later.
~getting glass of sprite~
well, i just stopped by to see if anyone was here. 
bye!


----------



## thier1754

Hi, Luvs:

I'm here for a short while.  How's life?


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Can I get you 2 a drink?! Come ON! I am your male slave!


----------



## middie

hi guys !!! i'm back !!!! had a great time but man did i miss this place !
going to my room to unpack. have to do laundry and all that other jazz.
going to try to grab a nap too. just wanted to let you guys know i'm home
all in one piece. just a little burnt though lol


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Middie!!!!!!!!!!!! (((((((((((HUG)))))))))))) How are ya doing? All that reality can wear ya out.   You look like you need a hour in the jacuzzi and then 30 minutes in a masssage chair.   Let Sushi make you feel at home. Ohhhhhhhhhhhh.... and heres a Shirly Temple. Did I spell that right?!


----------



## middie

you did and that sounds wonderful sush. thank you so very very much.
heading out to jacuzzi right now. (((hugs back))). i'm doing good sush
how are you doing ? i'm a little burnt right now but otherwise great !


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Middie I have this one fella 'John' that will be at you beck and call. Anything you want he will give. Have fun!


----------



## luvs

thier1754 said:
			
		

> Hi, Luvs:
> 
> I'm here for a short while. How's life?


 
ehhh, you know. some great things happen, some good things, some not-so-good things. figure it's like that for all of us, though. thanks for asking.
how're you doing?

i'm gonna go get a cheeseburger from the buffet and have a glass of pop. want anything?


----------



## thier1754

No, thanks. I just had a burger and I'm not that hungry. Gotta rehearsal partner coming, so I'm going to pull the living room together. See ya later tonight!

Oops...I thought you were answering my post a while ago!  Looks like the cafe is filling up. I'll be back in a couple of hours.


----------



## luvs

hi, middie! what's up? where were ya at? (excuse my flakiness).
do you anything from the buffet while i'm up there? there's filet and i know how you love your steak. (me, too, yummmmm!). i'm having a cheeseburger, though.


----------



## thier1754

-DEADLY SUSHI- said:
			
		

> Can I get you 2 a drink?! Come ON! I am your male slave!


 
Here's an eight foot ostrich feather fan, slave, and a plate of grapes.  Feed me...fan me...feed me...fan me...feed me...fan me...feed me...fan me...


----------



## middie

hi luvs !! how are you ? sorry was in my room unpacking and washing clothes and napping lol. then i was in the jacuzzi and the massage chair. what do i want from the buffet ? ummm... yeah a steak sounds great ! but sush sent in john to do that stuff for me. sit down and relax.

their how are you ? okay think i'm going to sleep for the night so i'll see ya guys in the morning hopefully. have a great night everyone.

sush thanks again for john !


----------



## Bangbang

Bang runs through establishment with projectile vomiting. Ughhhhhhhhhhhh! Please help me! ...........


----------



## luvs

bang! mop that up, will ya? we don't need any slip-and-fall lawsuits. here, have some ginger ale.
good morning, all! i'm about to hit the hay pretty soon, here. i have an appointment later and have to go into pittsburgh. 
i'll bring some primanti's sammiches in for you guys. 
see ya later.


----------



## thier1754

*Thier takes one look at Bang's mess and throws up*  Gee, thanks, Bang.  *Goes back to bed*


----------



## crewsk

Well, for anyone who's not sick from Bang's mess I brought in a chocolate peanut butter pie topped with whipped cream. It's pouring at this moment & we had a tornado warning. One was spotted about 10 miles outside of the county I live in. But, that's all over for now. Unfortunantly we don't have a basement but we do have a nice sized hall closet in the middle of the house downstairs so well go in there if we have to. Keep your fingers crossed that we don't!!


----------



## PA Baker

Yikes!  Be careful, crewsk.  And I'm happy to hold on to that pie for you for safe keeping, too!  At least a slice of it!


----------



## crewsk

If I can get one slice of the pie I'll let you hold on to the rest of it for me! It's stopped raining for the moment but the clouds are still hanging around. We're under flash flood watch until 10:30 tonight but we're not in a flood prone area, thank goodness!!


----------



## jkath

I'll take a slice, and Crewsk, just take cover at my house...we don't have that kind of weather....however, we do have all those earthquakes.......


----------



## middie

*running in and grabbing a slice of pie*
hope everything's okay crewsk !!!
okay gotta go !!!!!!

*running out*


----------



## jkath

Hi Middie
Bye Middie!


----------



## thier1754

Be careful, Crewsk! You can shelter here, too.  We have rain but no tornadoes.


----------



## crewsk

Well, all is still fine. It's kinda neat to watch the dark clouds take the rain over to the neighbors house, leave a patch of blue sky for about 5 minutes, & then watch the dark clouds come back with more rain. I had enough time during one of those breaks earlier to get some parsley & it was hot & humid outside. I can handle the tornadoes, at least there's plenty of warning before they are supposed to hit. I see the pie's just about all gone so here's another one.


----------



## PA Baker

Just what I need for an afternoon pick-me-up.  Thanks!  I just cubed some watermellon, too, if anyone wants any.  It's hot and humid here, as well, so I am on a mission to find cool and refreshing food!


----------



## crewsk

Well, I'm off to get supper started & put another load of laundry in the washer. Only 2 more to go after that!!


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

*grabbing slice of pie* Hey becareful in those storms! Bang, what the deal? WHy did you vomit all over the Cafe?


----------



## callie

are there words that just get to you?  "vomit" is one that i'm not crazy about...I'm sitting here eating an eggroll and losing my appetite.  "nauseous" is another one...

i better relocate to another thread...


----------



## middie

well callie... what would you call it ? lol


----------



## callie

I don't know..."barf?"  "puke?"...

nevermind.


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

I actually typed in 'barf'. But it brought me back to my high school days in the 80's. So, I typed 'vomit'. 


SO why was Bang sick? Hope hes alright. Im sure its nothing cooked from the Cafe.   Everyone still wearing their hard hat?!


----------



## luvs

hello. just stopping in to say hi and have a glass of milk. 
bye for now!


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Heres a nice glass of cold milk for you Luvs.   Thanks for stopping in! Hey are you going to your room or your staying out late? Make sure you get back in by 1am!


----------



## thier1754

How about "urp" Callie??  Or "toss his cookies"?? "Lose his lunch"??


----------



## callie

see?  all those are much better.  those phrases don't bother my appetite at all...I haven't heard "urp" for a very long time


----------



## tweedee

How about the word up-chucked?


----------



## callie

All I know is that I WILL be wearing my hardhat as long as Bang or anyone else might be doing - you know - that v word in the cafe.  Is anyone furnishing golashes, too?


----------



## middie

hardhat is a check for me sush !


----------



## thier1754

callie said:
			
		

> see? all those are much better. those phrases don't bother my appetite at all...I haven't heard "urp" for a very long time


 
I agree, Callie.  There's such a thing as dignity, after all . 

...Those other expressions really make me spew! Like, I really blow chunks!!!


----------



## Alix

You know, I have been away a while and when I finally get back in here the first thing I see is a discussion about regurgitating. Ugh. NOT appealing in the Cafe people! 

Whats the deal with the hard hats? We renovating? I tend to spend most of my time out on the patio tending the tomatoes and having margaritas. 

Tim McGraw is in town here on Wednesday and I don't have tickets. Grrr! I will have to see if I can win some.


----------



## middie

Whats the deal with the hard hats? We renovating?

yes alix. sush is making the cafe into a bed and breakfast
the rooms are going upstairs.


----------



## Alix

Oh cool. See what happens when you aren't around much? You miss stuff.


----------



## jkath

Hard hat officially on...still.
I hate the "b" word for that business youv'e been chatting about.
I prefer "praying to the porcelain god"


----------



## thier1754

Alix!  So nice to see you!! I was just being ironic.  Sorry if you were grossed out.


----------



## thier1754

jkath said:
			
		

> Hard hat officially on...still.
> I hate the "b" word for that business youv'e been chatting about.
> I prefer "praying to the porcelain god"


 
Hee hee...Good choice, jkath! By the way, one of our FandF posters was in London the day everything exploded.  Tough times...


----------



## luvs

-DEADLY SUSHI- said:
			
		

> Heres a nice glass of cold milk for you Luvs.  Thanks for stopping in! Hey are you going to your room or your staying out late? Make sure you get back in by 1am!


 
i'm going to hang out in my room and read and watch some tv tonite, sush. how 'bout you?
thanks for the milk. 
i have a curfew now, lol? my Parents took away my curfew when i was 18. i don't want one now!


----------



## middie

*peeking head in door*
sorry i haven't been on 
alot the past few days.
was with my dad over the
weekend. my mom's here 
now for a week. so i just
wanted to poke my head 
in and say goodnight to
you guys.


----------



## crewsk

Here's a fresh pot of Godiva vanilla hazlenut coffee & a pan of still warm cinnamon pecan sticky buns with extra sticky! I'm off to sweep & mop the kitchen & bathrooms before my mom gets here. I'll see y'all later!


----------



## luvs

hello???? good morning! anybody up yet?
hmmmm..... guess not.
i'm soooooooo, so hungry. famished. (for real.) 
i'm not in the mood to cook, though. guess i'll just order in some sushi and sashimi around noon. nothing good is open till then. 
gonna go to my room and see my panda.
later!


----------



## callie

crewsk!  Thanks for the YUMMY coffee and the rolls!  What a great way to start the day!  I'm off to work - hope you all have a great day...see ya later


----------



## jkath

Godiva Vanilla Hazelnut Coffee!
Yum!
I think I'll take real cream instead of milk this moring!

Thanks Crewsk!

Luvs, how is your panda? Didn't I see it wearing a red scarf yesterday?

Anyone in the mood for biscuits and gravy? I sure am!
I'll make enough so everyone can at least have 4 or 5


----------



## callie

jkath - biscuits and gravy sound perfect!  Can I help?  I'm sooo hungry this morning.


----------



## jkath

Please do!
I'll make the gravy, you make the biscuits.

Let me chop up some cantaloupe to go with these strawberries too.

I need more coffee!


----------



## Alix

OMG, my kids are driving me BATTY today!!! I think they got WAY too much sleep. Must go run them in the sun for a while to settle them down. BRB.


----------



## thier1754

*Thier sticks her head in the door* Hi, gang!  I'm out the door for a while.  Have a great day! *Grabs a biscuit, sops it in the gravy, and takes off...Puff puff...*


----------



## crewsk

I'm back!! Boy did my mom have fun finding clothes for me at the thrift store today. I went in the dressing room to try on one pair of jeans & she kept bringing me more stuff to try on. If it fit she grabbed it & said that she'd get it for me. I wound up with 2 pair of Gap jeans for $3 each, 3 pairs of capri pants for $2.50 each, 3 shirts for $2.50 each, a brand new set of king sized sheets with matching dust ruffle still in the original package for $5, & a hardback copy of Jeff Smith's Frugal Gourmet for $1. She also found some really great deals for herself & got the kids a couple of toys. Lunch was good too. We went to Hot Diggity Dogs & I had a Frito pie, it's Frito's topped with chili & cheese, & a Twix ice cream thingy. When she got to my house this morning, she had a gray t-shirt like material gown & a set of pinch, smidgen, & dash measuring spoons for me that she got when they went to Sugar Mountian last week. 


I'm beat now though! Think I'll go down to my room & flip through my cookbook. If anyone needs anything just hollar!!


----------



## jkath

Holy Cow Crewsk!

I need a donut. Time for donutman.


----------



## crewsk

That's what I was thinking jkath! I had gone in expecting to buy my own stuff & mom wouldn't let me. I love her & really appriciate it but it bothers me too. Well, I'm off to start supper! See y'all later!


----------



## PA Baker

My mom's the same way, crewsk and I know just what you mean.  There's no telling them "no" when they don't want to hear it, is there?!?  I can't imagine what mine's going to be like with the baby!


----------



## Maidrite

I need a # 103 with a fountain of unsweet ice tea.


----------



## thier1754

Just got back from lunch. I'm off to look for something funky to wear to an open mike tonight at a local restaurant and then I'm going to leave my cv with a local performing arts academy. Gradually picking up students; fall should be better, when kids are getting back into learning mode (one hopes!). Crewsk, it sounds like your mother loves you a lot but is pretty assertive when it comes to buying you things! Knowing you, I'm sure you handle it with grace; that would be hard, though, when you have to accept things that may not be to your taste. You get a pat on the back for patience. *Pat pat pat.*


----------



## crewsk

PA, she's even worse with the kids!! You're right too, there's no telling them 'no'. Last time I did that, she said, "I'm your mother, let me be happy."

Theis, thanks! My mom pretty much knows my taste in clothes & lets me have the final say in whether I like something or not. I'm lucky she's like that. 

Well, I'm not cooking supper tonight. Hubby called & wants to have pizza delivered to give us both a break tonight. 


Maidrite, here's an extra thick bacon cheeseburger with all the fixin's, fries, & your tea. Hope you enjoy it!


----------



## thier1754

Oh, I see...You just didn't want her to pay for it.  But we moms love to spoil our kids!  It's a mom thing, right? She wouldn't be doing that if you weren't an outstanding daughter.


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Hey Crewsk! Youre NOT wearing your hardhat! What gives??   And the construction crew didnt do SQUAT!!!! Bang!! Whats GOING ON!!????   There is old dough in the mixer and tables that havent been cleaned up!!!!  


This is a CAFE!!! Not a free for all! *stomping into office* (SLAM!!!)


----------



## jkath

Sushi, when you get mad, your ears turn kinda purple and you get those wrinkles around your eyes. Now, take these <<handing Sushi some fresh cucumber slices>> and put them on your eyes and have a seat in the massage chair.<<turning on chair>>
Now, let's give you a facial while we're at it.
<<Mashing avocado>> Here's a good skin treatment for those wrinkles, sush.
<<turning on Bob Marley>>
Ah yah, mahn...we're jammin

Anyone else need one?


----------



## jkath

<<handing sushi a frosted glass>>
Here's some caribbean rum with pineapple juice. I even put in a little paper umbrella for you.


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

*eatting cucumbers and avacado* Have any chips? Hey this is a GOOOOOOD drink!


----------



## jkath

Stop that sushi!
Here's some guacamole I mixed up - it's much better. 
And, a large basket of freshly made corn tortilla chips.


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

But..... Im full.   Hey! Lets dance! *putting on Salsa music* 


da DA.... da da da DA da!


----------



## jkath

Okay new music for you guys:
http://www.artistdirect.com/nad/store/artist/album/0,,3204397,00.html
Okay, before you die laughing, I'll tell you I heard it at a wedding this weekend. It's actually cool - I swear! But, you have to like swing.
It's Paul Anka doing tunes from Nirvana to Bon Jovi to Billy Idol to Eric Clapton.
Click on the one from Van Halen: Jump. I liked this CD so much I bought it.

Okay, kids, stop laughing!


----------



## luvs

hey, there! crewsk, i got a bunch of new stuff today, too. just got in from williams sonoma. i dropped a small fortune there. my favorites are an all-clad pot i got and a wusthof knife i got. now i can't find anywhere to put it all. then a pair of jeans and a pair of pants that i
ordered came. they don't fit, though. gotta return those. 
what did you guys do today?


----------



## jkath

Did anyone listen to my weblink?
Please do!
Try the Spandau Ballet!


----------



## Barbara L

That was pretty interesting jkath!  Thanks!!

 Barbara


----------



## Bangbang

-DEADLY SUSHI- said:
			
		

> Hey Crewsk! Youre NOT wearing your hardhat! What gives??  And the construction crew didnt do SQUAT!!!! Bang!! Whats GOING ON!!????  There is old dough in the mixer and tables that havent been cleaned up!!!!
> 
> 
> This is a CAFE!!! Not a free for all! *stomping into office* (SLAM!!!)


 
I'm sorry....my mexican crew quit on me......and I am having a nervous breakdown so I must withdrawl from this job. This sucks. I expect to be in a straight jacket in a rubber room very soon. Ughhhhhhhh


----------



## *Christina*

oh I take any left overs, its lunch time and I am hungry and I am too lazy to do anything today   Can i have some food pls I take anything


----------



## luvs

*Christina* said:
			
		

> oh I take any left overs, its lunch time and I am hungry and I am too lazy to do anything today  Can i have some food pls I take anything


 
do you want a panini, christina? i was about to make one for myself but i'll throw one on for you, too. i'll get us a couple of bowls of vegetable soup to go with 'em.


----------



## *Christina*

luvs_food said:
			
		

> do you want a panini, christina? i was about to make one for myself but i'll throw one on for you, too. i'll get us a couple of bowls of vegetable soup to go with 'em.


 
oh god yes pls,  I love soup 

For my panini can I have one with ham and tomatos?


----------



## luvs

here you go, one sammich and a bowl of soup! are you thirsty?
i'm having a salami and mozzarella panini w/ tomato and oregano. yum. (think i might make one of those for real, lol. i need some breakfast! )


----------



## PA Baker

Morning all.  I'm headed outside to try to get a little work done in my garden and flower beds before it gets too hot, but I'm leaving a plate of fresh apple bran muffins on the counter if anyone wants one.  Talk to you all later!


----------



## *Christina*

luvs_food said:
			
		

> here you go, one sammich and a bowl of soup! are you thirsty?
> i'm having a salami and mozzarella panini w/ tomato and oregano. yum. (think i might make one of those for real, lol. i need some breakfast! )


 
ok thank you  now i feel better
Yes i am thirsty too


----------



## *Christina*

PA Baker said:
			
		

> Morning all. I'm headed outside to try to get a little work done in my garden and flower beds before it gets too hot, but I'm leaving a plate of fresh apple bran muffins on the counter if anyone wants one. Talk to you all later!


 
Yes i do wand some fresh apple bran muffins, I hope there are still some left


----------



## crewsk

Morning all!*yawn* I'm still sleepy, my coffee is too slow this morning. PA, these muffins are great, thanks! I'm off to spend the day at my parents house, it's cleaning day over there & then church tonight. I'll see y'all later!


----------



## jkath

'morning PA - yummy muffins!

I've got a busy morning too - swim lessons for the little one, then we're off to his friends' house. Seems many of his friends are getting together, wearing their swimsuits and they're each bringing a can of whipped cream. Should be great fun for them!


----------



## PA Baker

Sounds like a good day, jkath.  Enjoy!

I gave up in the yard already.  It's so humid and sultry out that it was tough to breath--even at 9 AM!  A few errands in a bit and then I'm staying in the AC for rest of the day!


----------



## jkath

You need to stay inside and put your feet up, turn on some nice music and sing to the wee one instead!


----------



## PA Baker

jkath said:
			
		

> You need to stay inside and put your feet up, turn on some nice music and sing to the wee one instead!


 
Does that mean no cleaning???   The poor house hasn't been dusted in ages (there's always something better to do), but if you say so, I'll wait another day!


----------



## jkath

<<scribbling on a perscription pad........tearing it off quickly>>

Here you are: follow it to the letter! 
NO cleaning of any sort today.
I'm advising you to reap the benefits of this new medicine called ACICTV*:

(*Air Conditioning, ice cream and television)


----------



## PA Baker

Oh, I like the sounds of that med!!!!!!!  I'm recommending that I take a double dose today! 

OK, gang, I'm off to the dry cleaner and farm market.  The first of the local corn is in season so I'll pick up some for the cafe.  I'll see you later!


----------



## thier1754

Great idea, jkath!  PA needs to slow down and just sit on the nest today  .


----------



## PA Baker

I'm back from my errands and already took some of jkath's medicine!  Half-way through I stopped at one of my favorite ice cream places and treated myself to a waffle cone of coffee oreo ice cream.  Mmmmmmm.  Baby baker kicked away when I started eating it so she's taking after me already!


----------



## Maidrite

Could I Please have a #89 and a Ice tea ? Here are 20 dozen Cream Puffs!


----------



## jkath

#89:
Flour tortilla wrap with a hummus and pesto spread, turkey breast, tomatoes and lettuce. To drink, not just iced tea! Noooo! Luzianne with lemonade ice cubes!

Thanks for the puffs!


----------



## callie

Hey, maidrite!  Are you paying with cream puffs???  Here I've been saving my pennies to stop by the cafe.  I want to know if there's a bartering system going on...


----------



## Maidrite

But of course Callie we always Barter here and at the Barber Shop !

Thank You Jkath here are 20 more dozen Cream Puffs Asst. Flavors !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jkath

Thank you thank you thank you!

Callie, we all work here, so the food's free

<<putting on classical music, going for a soak in the jacuzzi>>
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## Alix

Cannonball!!! *ka SPLOOOOOSH*

Hey jkath, how are you tonight? Want a daquiri? I hired a cabana boy...just ring this bell.


----------



## callie

<putting pennies away>  Thanks, you guys!  I'll be here more often then.  I can work, too!!


----------



## Alix

Caaaallie!! Come out to the jacuzzi! And crank up the music!


----------



## callie

Dang!  I fell asleep counting my pennies last night...everyone's gone from the jacuzzi?????  Hello????????   <turning down the LOUD music>  Well, no sense letting all this go to waste!


----------



## jkath

***pop***pop***pop*pop***pop*pop**pop***pop***pop**pop*pop*


----------



## crewsk

Is that pop corn I hear jkath? 


There's a fresh pot of French vanilla coffee, hot butter pecan pancakes with maple syrup, & bacon for breakfast. I'm starving this morning!! Help yourselves!


----------



## jkath

*pop****pop**pop**pop****pop***pop*pop*pop*************pop*********pop
*************ding!

yep! I'm thinking of making sweet popcorn something today 
after my son's swimming class. Got any ideas? 
(Summertime is so fun - you can do so much with your kids!)

And, please, may I have a plate of all those goodies you've made?
They smell wonderful!


----------



## crewsk

Sounds good jkath! Sorry, I don't have any ideas, I turned my brain off last night & now it won't turn back on. 


Sure thing, 1 cup of FV coffee, butter pecan pancakes with syrup on the side, & bacon. Hope you enjoy it!


----------



## jkath

Thank you!

Are you finally settled into your new house? It must be wonderful!


----------



## crewsk

I'm getting there. I'm settled into the kitchen so I'm happy!! About all that's left to unpack is the stuff that was in our garage & the pictures & things I had hanging. We're having the satilite hooked up this afternoon & once that's done, hubby will be happy! I'm having fun with my bedroom closet. It's the size of TC's bedroom & I've never had a closet that big. Savannah's is about the same size too.


----------



## jkath

Huge Closets....reason alone to buy a house!!!


----------



## crewsk

Yep, I agree! I go in mine sometimes & just stand there in awe. I'm such a redneck!!  I'm really enjoying haing 2 bathrooms too. The only thing I miss having is a garage. We're going to have to buy a storage building with our tax $ next year. Well, I gotta run take a shower & straighten up the house a little before the satilite guy comes. I'll see ya later!


----------



## jkath

Bye Crewsk!

I'm going outside to water all the vegetation and pick the avos for later


----------



## Barbara L

jkath said:
			
		

> *pop****pop**pop**pop****pop***pop*pop*pop*************pop*********pop
> *************ding!
> 
> yep! I'm thinking of making sweet popcorn something today


You reminded me of something.  I bought some perfume about a month and a half ago called Brown Sugar (by BeautiControl).  It smells SO good!  Anyway, I hear some interesting comments when I wear it.  I was at church one day, and one of the teenage girls behind me said, "I smell popcorn!"  I've heard that a few times, and "I smell candy!" or "I smell cotton candy!"  LOL  They also make one called Sugar, which I haven't smelled but would like to try also.

 Barbara


----------



## jkath

Barbara!
My favorite perfume that I wear most of the time is called "Pink Sugar" by Aquolina.  I have had many men walk up to me and sheepishly ask what I'm wearing so they can buy it for their wives!


----------



## luvs

just here to say good evening. so, good evening. i'll see you guys later.


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

> I'm sorry....my mexican crew quit on me......and I am having a nervous breakdown so I must withdrawl from this job. This sucks. I expect to be in a straight jacket in a rubber room very soon. Ughhhhhhhh


 Oh great.   NOW I have to rehire Vinny Boombots.   This transformation is taking forever!   Maybe this isnt worth it. *going into office*


----------



## thier1754

Hey.  Whatzamatter, Sushi?  Managing the cafe is getting to you...Here's a raspberry popsicle.  Kick back and cool off.


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Thanks Thier. Its just stressful to see Bang in bad shape and the Cafe taking a long time to be converted.   Im going out to drive the golf cart around the lake.


----------



## jkath

You should be in a happy mood sushi, what with Barbara smelling like brown sugar, me like pink sugar and thier smelling like a raspberry popsicle!


----------



## thier1754

Smellin' good here...


----------



## crewsk

I smell like peanut butter!!! I had a little accident with the jar of pb earlier.


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

What happened Crewsk?


----------



## crewsk

Well, stupid me had an opened can of mixed nuts sitting next to the open jar of pb & I turned around to ask the kids something. Well, I reached back to get a handful of nuts & stuck my hand in the pb instead. I had pb up to my wrist!! I have washed my hands several times & I still smell like peanut butter!


----------



## PA Baker

That's one of those smells like maple syrup.  You get it on you and it's all you can smell for hours!  I'm sure the kids got a good laugh at your expense!


----------



## crewsk

Yes they did. I had a pretty good laugh about it too, especially after I wiped some on their noses!! Well, I'm off to bed. Got an early day tomorrow. I'm planning on going to my parents to see if there are any blackberries left. I'll see y'all later!


----------



## PA Baker

Sleep tight!  And eat some blackberries fo rme!


----------



## crewsk

Will do!


----------



## PA Baker

I think I'm heading out too.  I still have to make hubby's lunch for tomorrow and I'm dragging tonight.

Have a good night everyone!


----------



## luvs

i smell like nag champa incense and plumeria body oil. i think nag champa is the most beautiful scent in the whole wide world. i go through so much of that stuff. i have to drive a good 45 minutes to get it so i stock up when i do! they have body oil and soap and incense, mmmmm. lovely!
i am going to make myself a seared tuna steak. anyone want one?
goodnight, PA!


----------



## thier1754

All done teaching for the day.  I have great students who work so hard to progress; I'm really proud of them. What's shakin' in here?


----------



## thier1754

Hmmm...Looks like I'm the only one shakin'...*Thier opens the frig, takes out a fresh bowl of chocolate pudding and scoops out a helping into a crystal goblet...Tops it with fresh whipped cream, chocolate shavings and a cherry and sits back to enjoy...* Wish there were someone here to share this with me.


----------



## luvs

that sounds soooooooooo good, thier.... why oh why does chocolate have to have caffeine? one of my favorite things used to be chocolate pudding... mmmm.... 
~luvs bitterly digging through fridge, muttering profanities.~  
did you have a good day?


----------



## thier1754

It's was actually pretty good, thanks.  Here's some tapioca pudding with whipped cream and fresh sliced strawberries, Luvs.


----------



## thier1754

How're your classes going? Still fun?


----------



## luvs

thanks for the tapioca. yum. 
class is awesome. i'm almost done, only 2 left. i have one tomorrow.
my new appointment for my cooking school tour/intake interview (i had to reschedule) is monday. i can't wait! i am so glad i waited till my mid-20's to decide what i wanted to do for a career. i wouldn't have gone with cooking when i was 18, i would've gone to a university and majored in psychology and then regretted it.


----------



## *Christina*

Morning all  

I am always in the bad mood in the morning, can I have a double expresso pls........


----------



## luvs

'morning, christina. what's up?
i'll get you your coffee.... here you go.
i'm having myself some bacon. hungry? i'll cook some extra.


----------



## ronjohn55

*Christina* said:
			
		

> Morning all
> 
> I am always in the bad mood in the morning, can I have a double expresso pls........


 
I know the feeling! For me I think it stems from having to go to work. 

Here's hoping your day gets better!

John


----------



## ronjohn55

luvs_food said:
			
		

> 'morning, christina. what's up?
> i'll get you your coffee.... here you go.
> i'm having myself some bacon. hungry? i'll cook some extra.


 
Luvs! Try this, it's homemade "buckboard" bacon - made from a pork butt, not the bellie, so it still has a bacon taste, but much more meat than fat...


----------



## Alix

Yummy. THAT looks good enough to eat! Just popping in to say hello to all before I run off to work.


----------



## luvs

yummmmmmmmm, ronjohn, i'm swooning. where's that frying pan? bacony goodness....


----------



## jkath

I want some bacon too, please!!!

'morning, Ronjohn
'morning luvs
'morning Christina

So, Christina - why the bad day already?
Is it something a big belgian waffle with extra whipped cream on top would fix?
<<handing Christina a platterful of waffles and bacon>>


----------



## crewsk

I know it'll sure make my day better jkath!! I'm getting ready to head out to see if there are any blackberries left at my parents & I need some extra energy!


----------



## Bangbang

I would like one  half pound of thick sliced bacon and three poached eggs on rye toast please.


----------



## jkath

Hi Bang - sorry it took so long - I was outside caging up my tomatoes and peppers.
Here's your eggs, bacon and rye toast.

How are you doing?


----------



## thier1754

Bacon here, too, please!  Could you do mine like an egg, bacon and toast sandwich, please?


----------



## jkath

certainly Thier!
It's been so long since I've "seen" you!

Here's your sandwich - enjoy!

I'll be taking off soon - much to do today
busy, busy, busy!


----------



## thier1754

Busy, here, too, jkath!  I'm actually looking quite fetching  in my red long johns with the drop seat and my very old purple velveteen bathrobe.  Hair needs work, too. I'm off shortly to make a gift basket...


----------



## Bangbang

jkath said:
			
		

> Hi Bang - sorry it took so long - I was outside caging up my tomatoes and peppers.
> Here's your eggs, bacon and rye toast.
> 
> How are you doing?


 
Thakyou very much. I am fighting a depressive cycle. It sucks! My wife has been very difficult to get along with since her surgery.


----------



## Maidrite

Orders up BangBang here you go. Heres a Cherry Coke to go with it.  

Ok I need a # 81 for Barbara and a # 102.3 for me, and 2 Bottle waters


----------



## crewsk

I've had a rather productive day. I picked almost a gallon of blackberries at my parents. They are in the fridge right now & I plan on making my freezer jam tonight. My back got rather crispy while I was out there though. Oh, I also found out that Japanese beetles like to fly down shirts  & it's fun to tie a string around a June bugs leg & watch it fly around in circles!! I also found a large muskidine(sp?) or scuppernong(sp?), I don't know which one it is, vine that's loaded with fruit. I'll be going back as soon as that's ripe to pick some. I can't wait!! I had a little scare while I was there too. I was in this huge pile of brush picking berries & a huge black snake went between my feet! I'm just glad it wasn't a cotton mouth or copperhead, we find those a lot around my parents house. Ahh...the joys of living in the woods!!


----------



## crewsk

Oops! I didn't mean to skip your order Maidrite, sorry, I was rambling! OK, for Barbara lobster chunks in cream sauce over linguini & for you a bacon wrapped filet, medium rare, loaded baked potato, & 2 bottled waters. Hope y'all enjoy that!


----------



## jkath

Any more bacon wrapped filet left, Crewsk?  It sure sounds good - and I'm not even hungry!

Anyone seen any good movies at the theaters lately?


----------



## crewsk

Here ya go jkath! Would you like a loaded baked potato too? 


I haven't been to a movie theater in so long that I don't even remember what one looks like inside!


----------



## jkath

Crewsk:
Here's something to put in your garden to replace that big black snake!


----------



## jkath

Baked potato? Sure, if you INSIST!
We took the kids to Madagascar last weekend, but I'd like to go see a grown up movie. Unfortunately I bet I see those about once a year! It's just soooo expensive these days.


----------



## crewsk

Too bad it's not a garden though. It's just a huge feild that my uncle normally keeps his cows in. Black snakes don't bother me, they keep the mice, rats, & bad snakes away.


----------



## Bangbang

I am ready for some Alligator.....do we have any?


----------



## thier1754

You bet, Bang. Here's the recipe I'm using to fry some up for you. I've also cooked up some okra in tomato sauce and made some old fashioned beaten buttermilk biscuits with fresh butter and strawberry freezer jam.

*FRIED GATOR, Fried Alligator*

_*Yield:* 6 servings _

3/4 cup all-purpose flour 
3 teaspoons cornstarch
2 tablespoons garlic powder
1 teaspoon salt
1 1/4 cups cold water

2/3 cup cornmeal
2 Florida green onions, finely chopped
2 tablespoons coarse ground black pepper

2 pounds Florida alligator ( gator ) meat, cut in strips 
vegetable oil for frying

Combine first 4 ingredients; slowly add water, mixing well. Set aside. 
Combine cornmeal, onions and pepper in a small bowl or pie plate. Mix well and set aside. Dip alligator meat in flour mixture, let excess drain off then coat with cornmeal mixture and deep-fry in hot oil 375 degrees F for 3 to 4 minutes. Drain on absorbent paper.

_*Per serving:* calories 606, calories from fat 351, total fat 39g, saturated fat 6g, cholesterol 73mg, total carbohydrate 30g, protein 35g._

_Fresh From Florida Cook Book_ - Alligator Recipes


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

I feel we need to celebrate Bang and who he is! I want to have a dinner in the mans honor. PA Baker, I ask you make nice warm rolls, plus a knock out dessert. Everyone else, please make your menu. EVERYONE on this board is invited. Bang.... I need you to tell us a date and relative time for us all to meet! Bang we love ya, and YOU WILL WIN! Its a battle, and the man called 'Bang' will overcome this demon. Again, we LOVE YOU BANG!!!!


----------



## Bangbang

-DEADLY SUSHI- said:
			
		

> I feel we need to celebrate Bang and who he is! I want to have a dinner in the mans honor. PA Baker, I ask you make nice warm rolls, plus a knock out dessert. Everyone else, please make your menu. EVERYONE on this board is invited. Bang.... I need you to tell us a date and relative time for us all to meet! Bang we love ya, and YOU WILL WIN! Its a battle, and the man called 'Bang' will overcome this demon. Again, we LOVE YOU BANG!!!!


 
Thankyou Sushi. How about monday night around 10pm.


----------



## jkath

10 pm.........what's that in California time, dude?


Bang, I'll bring the dark chocolate decadent cake with extra creamy vanilla-rum whipped cream and fresh strawberries for the top.


----------



## luvs

for bang's dinner i'm making my stuffed tuna steak on a bed of wilted baby spinach and bringing some mt. langi ghiran shiraz. yummm.....
see you guys then!


----------



## luvs

stopping by to say good night! i am so tired. i only slept for a couple hours yesterday but then i had to go to my class. i cannot wait to curl up amongst all the cozy 'ol down on my bed and take a looong nap.


----------



## callie

Good morning!!    I'm just zipping through on my way to set up my yard sale stuff...

hmmm...grabbing hot coffee, breakfast burrito and some cantaloupe...

Thanks!  See you all this evening - I'll be plotting my Bang menu!!  Have a wonderful Saturday!


----------



## jkath

Hey! Callie left extra burrito makings for everyone! THanks callie!

I'll be gone most of the day too - busy day...starting with a trip to the gym.....enjoy your saturday all!


----------



## Alix

Morning all. Just stopping in to say hello. I'll check back when there is more traffic thru here.


----------



## middie

just passing through to say hi. mom's still here and i have to go back to work tomorrow ugh


----------



## Bangbang

Does anyone here have any allergy medication? I need some.


----------



## pdswife

Here is a magic pill Bang.  It'll stop ya from sneezing and itching but, won't put
you to sleep!!  Feel better.


----------



## thier1754

Bang: If it's pollen allergy, change your clothes, shower and wash your hair, and keep the doors/windows closed, especially if it's windy. Don't mow the lawn, if you have one. Here's some antihistimine, too.


----------



## Bangbang

Thanks .........I feel better.


----------



## callie

Hey!  Anyone around????  My yard sale day is over!!!  Now I want to stop in to a "sane" place????  I'd love to have a nice glass of wine and some reassuring conversation...lots of crazies out today!  Hello?????  <echo, echo>


----------



## thier1754

Hi, Callie! I'm sane...sorta...


----------



## callie

OK...good enough for me!  I'm pouring - what'll you drink?


----------



## luvs

hi.
glad the boards are up now. 
hey, where's sush? i was supposed to get a surprise on the 4th from him and i didn't. sush, where arrrrrrrrrrrrrrrreeeeeeeeeeeee yoooooooooouuuuuuuuuuuuu?????????!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
i'm going to frizzle some salami and have that on a sammich with some tomato and provolone, grilled, and then i'm out. later!


----------



## thier1754

Um...I think I'd like a raspberry slurpy, please, and some nachos.  Hi, Luvs!


----------



## Bangbang

luvs_food said:
			
		

> hi.
> glad the boards are up now.
> hey, where's sush? i was supposed to get a surprise on the 4th from him and i didn't. sush, where arrrrrrrrrrrrrrrreeeeeeeeeeeee yoooooooooouuuuuuuuuuuuu?????????!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> i'm going to frizzle some salami and have that on a sammich with some tomato and provolone, grilled, and then i'm out. later!


 
I just called you.


----------



## callie

thier, here's a frosty raspberry slurpy for ya!  And a big plate of nachos grande!  Enjoy...


i'm going to sit quietly in this corner and sip a nice glass of wine...what a hectic day.  Saturdays just aren't supposed to be so busy!  I'm going to bed soon and sleep in late!!!!!!!!!


----------



## thier1754

Thanks, Callie!  Hits the spot.  Where are you in the Rockies?


----------



## callie

thier...I'm in the southwest part of Colorado...high in the San Juan mountains - 8600+ feet.  Tiny town of 350 folks (dogs included in that count!)  No place on earth I'd rather be!!!!


----------



## thier1754

That sounds lovely.  I'll be right over! Actually, we're in a nice place, too, but just the opposite...right on a harbor in western Washington.


----------



## callie

come on for a visit!!  really, though, every place has it's own beauty.  I'm a born and raised Kansan...always loved the mountains of Colorado.  Now that I live in the mountains (which I LOVE) I can appreciate the flat-lands and wheat fields of Kansas, too.


----------



## callie

so...I've finished my glass of wine and am off to bed.  Got to bring the hummingbird feeders in so the bears won't get to them.  Hope you all have a good night.  See ya in the mornin'!  I'll get the coffee going unless someone gets here before me.


----------



## Maidrite

Hello all I use to come to Colorado every year My Aunt,Uncle and their Familys live there and Grandmother before she passed on.  In the Golden and Glendale and Vale areas.

My I have a #101 and a #98.6 plus Bottled waters to go?


Sushi where did you go ?


----------



## thier1754

Hmmm...I'd love to take care of that order, Maid, but Bang hid all the menus.  What IS the #101??


----------



## luvs

Bangbang said:
			
		

> I just called you.


 
just talked to you but you know that. it's been awhile.


----------



## luvs

callie said:
			
		

> thier, here's a frosty raspberry slurpy for ya! And a big plate of nachos grande! Enjoy...


 
when i first glanced at your post i thought it said you made 'geriatric nachos', lol. i'm losing my marbles, lol!


----------



## thier1754

Geriatric nachos...Hmm...Soft tortilla chips topped with Ensure?


----------



## luvs

thier1754 said:
			
		

> Geriatric nachos...Hmm...Soft tortilla chips topped with Ensure?


 
hey-ey-ey! i drink ensure and i have learned to like it! you oughta try the stuff that i put through my feeding tube. it's made with chicken, cranberry juice, peas, carrots and tomatoes. mmmmmmm.


----------



## callie

Geriatric nachos!!!  I'm old - but not THAT old! I think the geriatric ones have been soaked first so they're easier to chew...


----------



## callie

Good morning!  The coffee is brewing - it's French Vanilla.  Cinnamon rolls are just coming out of the oven.  Now I'm gonna start on those blueberry pancakes!


----------



## thier1754

Sounds great, Callie.  I'm starved.

Luvs, I do remember you mentioning tubing Ensure.  Actually, the ads for it are quite trendy now.  It's no longer just the convalescent home cocktail.  But that's how I remember it from my parents' time in the home.  Still hard to talk about that one...


----------



## Bangbang

Ensure and liquified White Castles coming up.


----------



## kitchenelf

I had a friend who cooked in a nursing home - on hot dog day those that couldn't eat hot dogs were not left out - they ground up the buns, layered ground up hot dog on top, pureed the pickle relish - then if you wanted ketchup or mustard you just added that - I thought it was pretty neat!

It is now afternoon - anyone need a little pick-me-up shot of espresso?  Maybe a little savory biscotti instead of sweet - like a Parmesan/Rosemary biscotti?


----------



## Maidrite

I am game Kitchenelf for all the above!


----------



## Alix

Espresso here please. Double shot. No biscotti though, I just made some white chocolate chunk pecan cookies, anyone want one of those?


----------



## Maidrite

Yes please I will Take a couple cookies please! Anyone for Roast Beef ? 

I sure want some Ice Tea Please !


----------



## Alix

One iced tea and a couple cookies coming up! *Ping! Alix slides plate and glass down the bar to Maidrite*


----------



## luvs

kitchenelf said:
			
		

> I had a friend who cooked in a nursing home - on hot dog day those that couldn't eat hot dogs were not left out - they ground up the buns, layered ground up hot dog on top, pureed the pickle relish - then if you wanted ketchup or mustard you just added that - I thought it was pretty neat!
> 
> It is now afternoon - anyone need a little pick-me-up shot of espresso? Maybe a little savory biscotti instead of sweet - like a Parmesan/Rosemary biscotti?


 
just before they put my peg tube in they tried me on pureed food. all the food on my tray came up looking like little piles of baby food! i didn't mind the carrots but the roast beef was a bit much...


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Ahhhhhhh..... the Cafe.   I just got back from a 2 day camping thing. Ok...... So is Monday good for everyone for Bangs party? 10 pm eastern time Bang? 

Maidrite, a 101 is two hamburgers with beets, onion and horseradish on it. WIth a side of nachos with swiss cheese and onions. Sorry I didnt get it for ya.  

Luvs, sorry about your July 4th surprise. I forgot.   I was going to give ya $500 so you could buy things for your room and I was going to have a golf cart painted any color you wanted so it would be your own. rats! Oh well..... I guess I can give it to ya now!   Heres the $500 and tell me what color you want the golf cart painted. 


Talking about golf carts..... I think I will take one and drive through the Pine Tree Maze!  

Everyone still wearing your hard hats??!!!   Wheres Jkath?


----------



## Maidrite

Thank You Alix boy these cookies are good!


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Hi Maidrite!   Im going over (BURP!) to get a trim. I'll be right back......


----------



## luvs

-DEADLY SUSHI- said:
			
		

> Luvs, sorry about your July 4th surprise. I forgot.  I was going to give ya $500 so you could buy things for your room and I was going to have a golf cart painted any color you wanted so it would be your own. rats! Oh well..... I guess I can give it to ya now!  Heres the $500 and tell me what color you want the golf cart painted.


 
thanks! i think i'll buy a few things; i need a nightstand and a futon. katie needs some new outfits, too.
and could the golf cart be PINK?????!!!!!!!!!!!!! powder pink?


----------



## Maidrite

Remember to PM Barbara she is here now Luvs about the number! Take care Guys I will see you when we get back !


----------



## luvs

Maidrite said:
			
		

> Remember to PM Barbara she is here now Luvs about the number! Take care Guys I will see you when we get back !


 
just sent her a msg., maidrite!


----------



## luvs

see you guys tomorrow! 
i have to be up early but i have time for at least a good 2 or 3 hours' sleep tonite. maybe more.
i ordered a new pink coat that should be coming soon and i will probably have to sign for it so i need to be up early. can't wait! another pink item!
plus i have an appointment. as usual. a week doesn't go by that i don't have at least 2 appointments and it annoys me to no end.
i'll talk to you guys later....


----------



## crewsk

What a weekend, I'm exhausted!! I made blackberry freezer jam Friday night & it turned out perfect!! Saturday, I smoked 2 turkey breasts, cleaned house, & helped hubby shape up the hedges in the front yard while we were outside, we stopped to talk to one of our neighbors & Savannah stepped in a hill of fire ants & they covered her feet & legs. Luckly our neighbor had his hose pipe on & we were able to wash them off her before she got bitten more than a couple of times. Sunday we went to church then went out to eat with my parents, brother, SIL, neices & nephews. After lunch they all came to our house for a little while. When they all left, we all took a nap & then hubby & I finished up the hedges. I thought weekends were supposed to be relaxing!! That nap Sunday was the only time I slowed down & I really needed it. We stayed up late & watched National Treasure with Nicholas Cage, TC really enjoyed it. 


OK, enough babbling from me! Here's some of my blackberry jam & a fresh loaf of English muffin bread. Hope y'all enjoy it!!


----------



## PA Baker

Hi crewsk!  The jam and bread are wonderful!  Thanks!  We had a weekend similar to yours.  We're still painting (decided to do a couple other rooms while we were doing the nursery) and each is taking at least two coats of paint.  Next comes tearing up some carpet.  We figured we'd be adventurous and try it on our own.  Plus, since stuff is moved out of the rooms to paint already, it should be easier (famous last words!).

I'm about to make a huge fruit salad since we're going through another hot and humid week here.  Anyone want some?


----------



## crewsk

Glad you like it! Sounds like y'all have your hands full! Good luck on getting it all done. I'd come help if I we're closer!


Well, I have to run. After moving in we discovered the garbage disposal dosen't work & someone is supposed to come fix it today. I can't wait to start using it!!


----------



## PA Baker

Thanks, crewsk!

Once you get that garbage disposal up and running you'll wonder how you ever got by without one!


----------



## crewsk

I've been rather productive today with hubby at work!  I've washed 2 loads of clothes, folded & put one load up, unloaded & loaded the dishwasher, made a blackbery cobbler, & got the rest of the berries put in the freezer. Now, I'm off to find a recipe for enough baked beans to feed 20 people! My MIL is throwing my FIL a surprise b-day/retirement party Saturday & she asked me to bring the beans.


----------



## PA Baker

I've been having the same kind of day, crewsk. Aren't Mondays nice?!?  

Here's my favorite bean recipe for a crowd:

*Calico Beans* 
1 lb ground beef
½ lb bacon, cut up
1 (28 oz) can Bush Beans
1 can kidney beans
1 can butter beans
1 medium onion, diced
½ c brown sugar
1 c ketchup
1 Tbsp vinegar
1 tsp dry mustard


Brown and drain beef and bacon. Mix all the beans together, draining most of the liquid. Add rest of the ingredients, stirring all ingredients together. Pour into a 9”x13” casserole and bake at 350F for 1 hr. Ingredients may also be combined and simmered in a slow cooker all day (this is the way I always do them).


----------



## callie

Hi!  I'm just breezing through, dropping off a bowl of cantaloupe and watermelon for an afternoon snack.  Work is getting in the way of my forum time today Hope to see you all later tonight.


----------



## middie

oooooooh yum pa... wish you had posted this saturday cause i could have used it sunday lol.


----------



## luvs

yummy sounding bean recipe, PA! what is the theme/color for the baby's nursery? 
first time i've been online all day, whew! busy day.
gotta go to the store in awhile here and return some calls that i missed. i always forget to take my phone with me when i go somewhere. have to read some posts first, though.


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Who made the enchaladas? Yummy! *getting plate* Hmmmmm Bang isnt here. Well, I better start cleaning some of the dishes. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  Hey! who put a bow in my hair?


----------



## luvs

dunno know whre the enchiladas came from, but they're good!
i put the bow in your hair, sush.
sorry.......... but you just looked so sweet when you were sleeping in the recliner and i thought a little pink bow would make you look even cuter.


----------



## middie

*peeking head into door*

sorry i haven't been around much guys. lots going on around here still.
just wanted to say goodnight to you guys

*closing door*


----------



## thier1754

Oh, Sushi!  The bow!  It's...it's so YOU!


----------



## crewsk

PA Baker said:
			
		

> I've been having the same kind of day, crewsk. Aren't Mondays nice?!?
> 
> Here's my favorite bean recipe for a crowd:
> 
> *Calico Beans*
> 1 lb ground beef
> ½ lb bacon, cut up
> 1 (28 oz) can Bush Beans
> 1 can kidney beans
> 1 can butter beans
> 1 medium onion, diced
> ½ c brown sugar
> 1 c ketchup
> 1 Tbsp vinegar
> 1 tsp dry mustard
> 
> 
> Brown and drain beef and bacon. Mix all the beans together, draining most of the liquid. Add rest of the ingredients, stirring all ingredients together. Pour into a 9”x13” casserole and bake at 350F for 1 hr. Ingredients may also be combined and simmered in a slow cooker all day (this is the way I always do them).


 


TY TY TY!!!!!!! If you were standing next to me I'd hug you!! My MIL dosen't think to ask what else we having going on before she asks me to do something. But of course I said yes. The kids have a swimming party with the church Saturday & since they haven't gotten to do much with the kids from church this summer we're taking them to that for a couple of hours first. Looks like another weekend on the go!


----------



## PA Baker

Glad you like the looks of it!  I'm not a big baked bean fan at all and I love the recipe.  My in-laws are the same way.  We've been asking them since February to come visit (they only live a couple hours away and have passed by our house to go visit other people!) and they haven't.  We got a call yesterday that they want to come down this weekend because this is the last time they'll have free all summer and they want to see us.  Mind you, our entire upstairs is ripped up what with painting, replacing carpet, and whatnot, and we were planning on finishing a lot of the project this weekend.  Guess that's on hold!


----------



## Bangbang

Sorry people......I got in a big fidht with the wife and forgot to come here last night. It was a nasty one. Ughhhhhh


----------



## thier1754

Sorry, Bang.  That's not good.  Everything okay now? How is her pain level? Pain doesn't help relationships.


----------



## Bangbang

thier1754 said:
			
		

> Sorry, Bang. That's not good. Everything okay now? How is her pain level? Pain doesn't help relationships.


 
She is absolutely miserable and spreading it around to everyone. She is on high doses of Vycodin and drinks along with it. I feel like I am in a mental hospital. Ughhhhhh! We are avoiding each other today...I am hesitating to ask her if she wants sloppy joes. I just made some. Wish me luck.....I am goin to ask her now. Run for cover!


----------



## thier1754

*Thier ducks behind the couch as Bang plops a sloppy Joe in front of dw and hightails it out of there!*

Hope you won't be wiping burger and sauce off the walls tonight, Bang!  We'll be thinking of you.  Stay patient and get space when you can.  Vent here at the cafe...Don't vent on the (impatient) patient.


----------



## middie

i'll be hiding down in my room !!!
hope all goes well bang


----------



## middie

*sneaking upstairs making sure everything is clear*

okay everything's clear. i'll be in the kitchen scrubbing
everything down.


----------



## luvs

i'll help you clean, middie.
busy day! i spent my afternoon/early evening in pittsburgh. didn't get stuck in rush hour traffic for once, though!
didn't do much else today.


----------



## middie

thanks luvs you're a doll. what did you do in pittsburgh?


----------



## luvs

middie said:
			
		

> thanks luvs you're a doll. what did you do in pittsburgh?


 
 it's a secret. i'll let you know in a few days.


----------



## callie

Hi!  I know you guys just finished scrubbing and cleaning - it sparkles in here!!!  If I promise to wash out my own cup, can I sit for a few minutes and have a cup of hot tea?  Then it's off to bed...5 a.m. comes around tooooo soon!!!  Anyone else for some herbal tea?


----------



## middie

callie help yourself. i'll have some tea too please


----------



## callie

Thanks, middie.  You sit there and relax...I'll pour you a cup.


----------



## middie

oh thank you callie.


----------



## callie

here's a warm up for you, middie!  I'm off to bed - have a good night.  See you all tomorrow!!!


----------



## middie

callie thanks for the tea. very relaxing.
think i'm going to bed now. goodnight.


----------



## *Christina*

middie said:
			
		

> callie thanks for the tea. very relaxing.
> think i'm going to bed now. goodnight.


 
Good morning!!!  

Can I have a coffe pls  only a coffe from today I am on diet.


----------



## middie

you guys. i have insomnia. i went to bed and couldn't sleep. now the stupid birds are chirping ang my neighbor just left for work. things keep getting better and better.


----------



## PA Baker

Poor middie!  I don't see you logged on now so I'm hoping that you were able to fall asleep.

I'm on my way to a dentist appointment  but I'm leaving you a pot of very strong coffee and some blueberry bagles and cream cheese.  Hope your day goes better than your night!


----------



## luvs

i hear you on that one, middie! i have tried it all, from sound machines to warm milk to several different prescription sleep medications, and i cannot sleep for anything. a few hours here and there. a couple of my docs were amazed that the sleep meds don't make me tired. don't much mind the insomnia, though. i got used to it. 
but hopefully you'll get a good night's sleep tonite.


----------



## callie

Good morning!  Thanks for the coffee, PA - the stronger, the better!!  And the bagels/cream cheese hit the spot!  I'm lovin the blueberries this summer. 

middie, hope you got some sleep after the neighbor left for work!


----------



## crewsk

I'm just here to drop off a couple of loaves of fresh beer bread & grab a cup of coffee. I'll see y'all later, I need to call my mom & then hubby.


----------



## Bangbang

I want an egg salad and anchovie sandwich and a mug of Sierrah Navada Stout ....please.


----------



## crewsk

Here's your order Bang my love!  


I'm off to relax in a nice hot bubble bath. I'll see y'all later!


----------



## Bangbang

Thankyou very much sweetheart.


----------



## middie

wow. slow night. think i'll go feed all the critters


----------



## luvs

hi, middie! 
my Mom rented 'the city of angels' for me. want to watch it? i'll go get a box of kleenex.
what are you doing tomorrow? i'm still waiting on my pink coat. then i have a doctor's appointment. i have to ask them about x-raying my foot for me while i'm there. other than that i'll just be waiting on a call i have been counting the minutes for till i get it. they called today and i missed the call!
i got a package delivered! woooooooooo-hoooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! i didn't see that! gotta to go see what i ordered this time.


----------



## middie

luvs i'd love to see city of angels.
you know i've never seen it yet !
not doing much tomorrow. i have
a doctor's appointment about 4.
other than that nothing.
what did you get ? i'm being nosey.
i'm sorry.


----------



## luvs

it's a good movie, middie. it'll make you cry, though.  we're both going to the doctor at the same time tomorrow. 
about the package i got, it was just 500 grams of nag champa. it's a huge box, lol, but they knocked a few bucks off the price for me.  it's easier to just order it but i hear a local store carries it now. now i have to wait till they get the soap in stock so i can order some of that.


----------



## middie

ummmm luvs can i get a rain check on the movie ?
i feel like i'm falling asleep so i'm going to go to bed
and hopefully i'll be able to sleep. goodnight guys.
love you all


----------



## luvs

night-night, middie. 

we can watch the movie another day. i have it for five days. hope you can get some sleep.
we luv you too, middie.


----------



## callie

'night, middie!  hope this is a better night for you...i spent a couple of years where i didn't sleep well at all.  

i'm off to bed, too.  i have a busy day ahead.  got to get my beauty rest


----------



## callie

really...good night!  it's so hard to leave you guys.  you're such good company!  but, really - i'm off to bed.  and off early in the morning to take a friend to the airport 55 miles away.  have a cup of coffee for me in the a.m.!


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

This place is a MESS!!!   Can someone please clean up the Cafe? The laundry needs to be done.... PLUS our Cafe is a mess.   Flour all over..... grease...... please clean it up. And remember to wear your hard hat!   We will get through this!


----------



## callie

<slinking back into the cafe> hi, sush......i'm here to clean up...i'm wearing my hard hat...


----------



## callie

i was off to take a bubble bath...but that's ok...i'll clean up here first


----------



## *Christina*

pls dont be angry  

Do you need a helping hand?


----------



## msalper

-DEADLY SUSHI- said:
			
		

> This place is a MESS!!!  Can someone please clean up the Cafe? The laundry needs to be done.... PLUS our Cafe is a mess.  Flour all over..... grease...... please clean it up. And remember to wear your hard hat!  We will get through this!


 
I would like to help you  but I'm trying to make my cafe design in my mind . By the way what is your cafe look like? Could you please tell us about it?


----------



## PA Baker

Morning, everyone.  I'm taking after middie, I think--I hardly slept at all last night.  I just couldn't get comfortable.   So I'm taking the easy way out and just offering assorted cereals and oatmeals this morning.  Oh, and there's some fruit left in the fridge if anyone wants some fruit salad.  I might even break down and have a strong cup of coffee this morning if anyone has anything good.


----------



## crewsk

Sorry you didn't sleep good PA. I hated nights like that (still do)! Here's an overnight coffee cake fresh out of the oven if you want any. I'm off to watch The Incredibles with the kids. They've been begging me all week to watch it with them. I'll see y'all later!


----------



## luvs

too bad you didn't get a restful night's sleep, PA. 
very thoughtful of you to bring the assortment of cereals! any rice krispies or special k? those are my favorites. 
later, guys!
wait, did you read about my good news yet? it's on another thread on the off topic boards.


----------



## middie

*wandering in*... what happened to the cafe ?
luvs and i spent hours in here scrubbing !!!!
can i have a piece of coffee cake please ?
and a little oatmeal too ? 
pa i'm sorry i rubbed off on you. hope you
sleep better tonight !


----------



## thier1754

Just ducking in to say hello and go do the Health Rider.  Trying to control my expanding girth from sitting at the computer all day every day. 

We have a new new feature sponsored by our company -- don't miss it! Copper's blog: http://lifeasafoodie.blogspot.com/


----------



## Bangbang

I would like some fried spam with pineapples on french toast please.


----------



## thier1754

Coming up, Bang. How're things?


----------



## jkath

<<popping in>>
hey guys~ Long time no see~
I'm off to the gym for some much needed crunches. Thier, check your pm - I sent you something


----------



## jkath

Thier, you've exceeded your pm space again! You chatty girl, you!

Anyway, I'm off for a bit - take care, all!

<<popping out>>


----------



## Bangbang

thier1754 said:
			
		

> Coming up, Bang. How're things?


 
A little better. My wife aplogised again for her behavior. She goes to her room and tries to stay there when she gets crabby. Crabby is not the word I wanted to use.


----------



## crewsk

Just dropping in to say hey! I'm off to see what kind of trouble I can get into in the kitchen. The baking bug has hit me for some reason.


----------



## middie

crewsk it's hitting me too since i got a new oven lol


----------



## PA Baker

Isn't it great, middie?  It's like having all new recipes to try since everything comes out so differently in a new oven.  I've been itching to bake too.  I'm trying to restrain myself some since hubby's trying to loose weight but since my in-laws are coming Saturday I think I'll make some chocolate chip zucchini muffins tomorrow AM.

What all are you baking crewsk?


----------



## jkath

That's just how I felt with my new oven too - and it amazed me that things came out just like they were supposed to......go figure!

I'm baking a zuchinni bread on Saturday, but I'm also making the blueberry/feta yummy thingy that Middie posted earlier. Tomorrow I think I'm taking the boys to Disneyland again. It's usually at least 10 degrees cooler there than home, so I'm trying to beat the heat!


----------



## Bangbang

I would like some Buttermilk Biscuits with Anchovies in Milk Gravy.


----------



## middie

ummm okay bang brb.
*running to kitchen*

*walking back in*

here ya go... biscuits with anchovies and milk gravy.
anything else i can get for you ?


----------



## Bangbang

That was great......and I get some more? Please?


----------



## middie

coming right up bang...
*walking in kitchen*
*walking back out*

here ya go bang. enjoy !


----------



## Bangbang

Thankyou very much.........you make great grub. Bang pinches Middie.


----------



## middie

ouchie mama !!!!!!!!
no pinching the middie lol
need anything else sweety ?


----------



## middie

okay i guess not. if you need anything please just help yourself... and clean up after yourself !!  i'm going to go to bed now. coffee's set for tomorrow, so whoever comes in just turn it on. see ya guys tomorrow !


----------



## Bangbang

Bang follows Middie home and well ......thinks about takin her to breakfast.


----------



## luvs

'night!
i'm actually sleepy again! 
see you all tomorrow!


----------



## PA Baker

Morning all!  The coffee's on (thanks for setting it up last night, middie!) and I'm just about to mix up my zucchini chocolate chip muffins.


----------



## middie

lol bang. you're welcome pa. can i help you with those muffins ?


----------



## jkath

me too? I'll help!

Okay, time to vent....
I'm so sad! Last night we went to TGI Friday's and the food was horrible! Looks like they revamped everything in a bad way. The steaks were bad, the potatoes were INSTANT! and Vic's "cheddar mashed potatoes" were nothing more than 2 round scoops (yes, scoops) of instant with about a tablespoon of shredded cheese on top. The veggies were few and far between and over boiled, the bleu cheese dressing tasted like milk with 2 crumbles in the whole salad....and the jack daniel's dipping sauce was nothing like before! It was a mix of worcestershire, soy sauce and a bit of brown sugar, maybe. It used to be a thick super-tasty sauce. Even the iced tea was really bitter, like they'd brewed it the day before and left the tea bag in too long) Boy am I fuming still! $90 for nothing!
(I'm done now)

Okay <<getting out chocolate chips> where do I begin, PA?

I'm thinking of making my zucchini bread today instead of tomorrow, as I'm not taking the kids to Disney after all. That'll have to wait till next week.


----------



## PA Baker

Thanks for your help, middie and jkath!  I've been buzzing around the house trying to clean and straighten up for the in-laws visit tomorrow.  We've been inviting them down for the last six months and they never came (drove by to get to other places but didn't stop).  They called earlier this week and said they really wanted to see us, it's been too long, blah-blah-blah, could they come for the day Saturday?  If that didn't work they had no idea when they could come down next, probably not 'till the baby's born in Novmeber.  Hubby was irritated as all heck but felt badly saying no.  So even though our house is ripped up due to the painting and recarpeting we're doing, we're hosting company for the day.

There!  I had to vent too.   Thanks!  Jkath, I"m sorry your meal was so awful last night.  It's always more upsetting when you think about what you spent on it too, isn't it?  Wish I could come out and go to Disney Land with you guys next week--that sounds like fun!


----------



## jkath

oooooooooooooooh....your in-laws sound like oodles of fun! No wonder you don't live in the same town!

I say, eat all the choc chip muffins before they get there. Better yet, let Middie and I help you do that....for the sake of being fair and all...heh heh

I'll go on some rides for you, PA


----------



## PA Baker

Here are 4 muffins for each of us!  Pass the iced coffee, jkath!  It's 89 degrees and 75% humidity here right now.  Ick!


----------



## jkath

here ya go - (I put a little whipped cream on top, as the baby said she wanted some)
Thanks for the muffins!!


Well, I'm off to do the laundry - lucky lucky me!


----------



## middie

oooh muffins yummy. i'll gladly take care of the extra chocolate chips for ya lol.
pa sorry abouth everything being a mess with the in-laws coming and all.
jkath sorry about the dinner. yeah i'd be fuming too


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

*opening door* Wow!  Place looks GREAT!  Looks like callie and Middie deserve SUSHI!!!!! No not me.   Alright you two, we should be expecting a load of sushi grade seafood in about an hour..... I hope.  And yes, I have a hard hat under the chefs hat.  Vinny Boombaats told me (with pleanty of colorful language) that steel and concrete structure is FINISHED!!!!!!!!   The electrical, plumbing, cable and phones will commence on monday! We are nearing COMPLETION!!!!!!! After that, its drywall and fixtures. 


Who wants to pick out the fixtures? Middie? Jkath? PA? Crewsk? callie? Elf? Maidrite? Barbara? Luvs? msalper? Christina? Anyone care to offer their vision? 

Also, we are building a pier!!!! It should hold six 16' boats. Alas, the city ordanence said that they can not have fuel powered engines. Only electric.  

All of this should increase our revenue in a BIG way!!!  

I cant wait.


----------



## callie

<stuffing mouth with seafood> I'd like to help, sush - really...but I'm pretty busy here eating this great seafood that just came in!  Thanks!!! ummmmm...it IS for me to eat, isn't it??


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Ummmmm..... ya might want to wait until I make it into sushi callie.    *putting on robe* Ok..... now stop eatting the raw tuna!   What can I make you darlin'?


----------



## callie

uhhhhh...ok.  guess i'll just hang out and help you make the sushi, sushi.


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

callie???   Im making sushi rice. I can make you anything you want.  http://www.britishtrout.co.uk/Recipes/recipes.htm


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

AHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!! the rice is ready!   *adding sugar, salt and rice vinegar*


----------



## middie

hi guys i'm here !!!!!!! the structure is done ?? 
that's good news boss !!!  so do we still have
to wear our hardhats then ??

maybe we'll all put in our visions for fixtures.
i say go with track-lighting. what do you guys think ?


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

*Sushi in robe* yes! Track lighting is a darn good idea!   And remember its a Bed and Breakfast. It has to have a warm look. 


Yeah..... still have to wear hard hats.


----------



## middie

Track lighting is a darn good idea.


yeah i tend to have them sometimes  


okay warm look... beige. should we go with
beige ?  walls, carpeting... either is fine with
me


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

I was thinking wood floors. With fun animal carpets.


----------



## middie

sush i don't think that'll work lol. 
well maybe with the kids it would


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

but..... but..... I want wood floors!


----------



## middie

okay... beige area rugs ?


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

*EVERYONE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*   The NEW sign is here!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!      We are NOW called Discuss Cookings' Virtual Bed & Breakfast!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

*WOOOOOOOOO HOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Middie...... dont you want wood floors with area rugs of animals like WOLVES????!!!


----------



## middie

sush... i got it in my room lol. of course i'd love to but i don't think the guests would be too keen on it... unless you give the whole b and b an animal theme ?


----------



## callie

ummm...maybe you could have one room with area rugs of animals??


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

ok callie..... maybe in the hallway. Every room will be decorated differently. Hey! where in heck is Jkath??!!   I havent seen her much.


----------



## callie

how many bedrooms are there?  i forget.


----------



## middie

Must have one room with a tropical theme sush !!!!!
i'm not sure where jakth is. maybe busy with the kids
or something. she was here early this afternoon


----------



## callie

I can't find a cowboy smilie...I think there should be an Old West room.


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

You BOTH have a good idea!!!! But thats 2 rooms out of 32!


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Ok.... ok ok..... we have 4 new floors above the Cafe. Each floor has 8 rooms. We have an elevator to do the job of moving folks.


----------



## middie

i'll come up with more sush


----------



## middie

oooh i got one !!!   an ocean theme !!!!!


----------



## luvs

i like the hardwood floors idea. heated hardwood floors! those are the best thing. i love them.
how about making all the rooms w/ different themes like most bed and breakfasts do?
can i have some of that sushi/sashimi you ordered?

i'll stop by later, see ya!


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

LUVS! Give us your ideas!! And it WILL be hardwood floors!   I will assure Middie of atleast TWO wolf rugs.


----------



## middie

and an ocean theme !!!!!!!!


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

YES!!!!!! With a giant aquarium!!!    Hey..... wonder how much that would cost.   I wonder if the structure will support that.   *getting Vinny Boombaats on nextel*


----------



## middie

while you're at it ask him if he can install some kind of indoor rain system for the rain forest room


----------



## callie

I'm dropping off a big bowl of popcorn - watch out - I seasoned it with Tony's...

Hubby and I are taking the furry kids and going camping. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I'll miss you all - see you Sunday!


----------



## middie

have fun callie. thanks for the popcorn


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

*The sign is installed!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*



We are now offically a Bed and Breakfast!!!!!!!!!!!!!!     

Callie.... here is a uniform for ya! You deserve it! ((((((((((HUG))))))))) Shall we all go out and drive our golf carts around the lake?


----------



## middie

Okay guys I think I'm going to turn in early... or at least try.
Callie left some popcorn. I'll leave it on the table if anybody wants
some. Good night guys !


----------



## middie

middie said:
			
		

> while you're at it ask him if he can install some kind of indoor rain system for the rain forest room


 

another idea sush, don't know if you seen it before.
the sign looks fantastic !!!!!!! this is soooooooo
exciting !!!!!!!  i'm taking a rain check on the golf carts 
though. i'll do it with you tomorrow though


----------



## callie

thanks for the uniform, sush!  alright - one quick lap around the lake...can I take the purple golf cart??  Then I'm outta here...trout on a stick tomorrow


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

*wearing goggles* WAAAAAAAAAAA HOOOOO!!!! *whipping around lake with callie*   Oh crap....... no more ground! AHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! (SPLAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAASH!!!!!) *swimming to shore of lake* 



I think we need headlights on the carts.    *walking back to Bed & Breakfast soaked* GARRRRRRR!!!!


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

We are officially a Bed & Breakfast now. But we cant take anyone until the place is finished of course. 


Any drive ups give them a free night when the place is done.


----------



## Bangbang

-DEADLY SUSHI- said:
			
		

> YES!!!!!! With a giant aquarium!!!  Hey..... wonder how much that would cost.  I wonder if the structure will support that.  *getting Vinny Boombaats on nextel*


 
Ok.....I have experince with aquariums......I suggest a salt water aquarium.....but it will cost about 3 thousand bucks at least. Do ya want reef fish or sharks?


----------



## Maidrite

Both Bang Bang !

Sushi Looks great man ! 
Can I still get Ice Tea and a #103?


----------



## callie

We got rained out

  So I'm back!

  No trout on a stick

  Anything to eat around here?


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Of course silly!  What would ya like??


----------



## callie

well.......how 'bout a slice of veggie pizza???


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Veggie pizza huh? Hmmmmmmm....... want me to make it from scratch OR you want a frozen one popped in the oven?


----------



## callie

if i really have a choice, i'll take the made from scratch one.  lots of tomatoes, bell peppers, mushrooms, black olives, artichokes, maybe some pine nuts, pesto, garlic,


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

You GOT it!   *getting out pizza dough in refridge* It should be done in 45 minutes or so. *getting vegies out and slicing* *turning on pizza oven*


----------



## callie

thanks, sushi!!  can i take the purple golf cart for another spin around the lake??  I'll be back in about 45...I'm taking the flashlight!


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

LOL! Sure!   Its all yours. Just be careful. And watch the wood pile for the dock we are building. *handing keys to callie* Here are your keys to the Cafe'....... errrrrrrrr Bed & Breakfast.


----------



## callie

WOW  MY OWN KEYS TO THE B&B???!!!!!! I'm so excited!! 

I'll dodge the wood pile...and do a perimeter check 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			










 See ya later! Thanks for making the pizza!!


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

*pulling pizza out of oven* Well Im cutting this sucker and having a piece! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*yelling out the back of B&B* Your pizza is ready!!!! *getting plate and Guiness for callie*


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Hey where is everyone?   Well Im going into the dinning room and hoppin' in a massage chair!


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Ahhhhhhhh wait...... Im going to my room, changing and going into the jacuzzi!! *getting bottle of Shiraz*


----------



## SierraCook

-DEADLY SUSHI- said:
			
		

> Sierra this is a great thread! Wanna check out the Cafes......... errrrrrrrr Bed & Breakfasts 105 acres of nature? If we had a fire we would be ruined!!!


DS, I have constucted a fireline around the 105 acres of nature. It doubles as a jogging and biking path. I have hired a pilot and helicopter with a bambi bucket to dip out of the lake.





For personnel, I have hired 1 hotshot crew of 20 young, strong and fit men. Get out your cameras ladies. They will start working out in the new fire base tomorrow.


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Good job Sierra!!!!   Guys with wash board bodies????   *sucking in gut*   *wearing larger shirt*


----------



## SierraCook

Sushi, I am sure with a some training and a little conditioning you too can be a firefighter. *Throwing Sushi a yellow Nomex shirt and green pants* Catch Sushi, here is your 45 lbs. of fire gear. That does not include your Pulaski, shown in the picture below.


----------



## jkath

Great photos, Sierra! Your job and surroundings amaze me!

Here, have some cocoa and Barnum's Animal Crackers - it's late!


----------



## mrsmac

Pleeease can I book a room???? My husband came out of hospital today and is grumpy and disatisfied with everything and everyone and my kids are driving me nuts!! If I don't get some R n R I may have a breakdown lol. I'll have a hot choclate and a foot massage too if thats ok? and maybe some tissues for the tears.


----------



## luvs

mrsmac said:
			
		

> Pleeease can I book a room???? My husband came out of hospital today and is grumpy and disatisfied with everything and everyone and my kids are driving me nuts!! If I don't get some R n R I may have a breakdown lol. I'll have a hot choclate and a foot massage too if thats ok? and maybe some tissues for the tears.


 
hey, mrsm, tissues and hot chocolate coming right to you!
hope all goes well with hubby's recovery and hope you have a  smile on your face soon! 
about your kids driving you nuts, lol.... you'd get along well with my Mom, tee-hee; she says her 'kids' (we're in our mid-20's) and my Dad drive her nuts.....


----------



## mrsmac

OMG mine are only 5 and 13 does that mean this will go on for years?????????????
Feeling better after the chocolate and tissues, hubby is asleep, all the pain medication has made him drowsy thank goodness!! He is the worlds first 30 yr old "grumpy old man" lol.


----------



## jkath

g'morning all!
I've just come back from the gym and I'm having an iced coffee with milk (no sugar) and a plain bagel. The place is really looking nice! Bang, have you been doing all this work?


----------



## SierraCook

hey, all the firefighters are cooking ribs and chicken on our huge outdoor grill.  I have made two big bowls of macaroni and potato salad.  Anyone for making baked beans?  What should we have to drink?


----------



## callie

Here's a big container of iced tea, some icy lemonade and assorted beers on ice!


----------



## SierraCook

Perfect!! Thanks for the help. Now I think we need dessert. I will start making a Dutch apple pie. *Tying on apron*


----------



## jkath

Here are 3 giant tub of baked beans: brown sugar with bacon, jalepeno and onion, and spicy chipotle.


----------



## callie

Talking about brownies on the coffee thread inspired me - I'll bring the brownies!!


----------



## SierraCook

jkath said:
			
		

> Here are 3 giant tub of baked beans: brown sugar with bacon, jalepeno and onion, and spicy chipotle.


 
Yummy.  I think this party needs some watermelon.  *Going out to the garden to pick watermelons*


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

mrsmac, the rooms arent finnished quite yet. BUT.... heres a card for a free room for a night when the rooms are completed.  

God its hot outside! Its 101 degrees!


----------



## SierraCook

Sushi, how about flexing your muscles and helping us slice the watermelon for the BBQ?


----------



## jkath

Looking Good Sushi! Have you been working out?


----------



## SierraCook

jkath, he has been training with the firefighters.


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Well thank you ladies!!!   Why are the watermelons blue?


----------



## middie

ummmmmmm cause the smurf's grew them ?


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Smurfs. I see.    Hey, Sierra, how much are these guys costing us anyways? They arent here just so you women oggle them are they?


----------



## Alix

Hey, just 40 some posts til 7000!!


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

cool!  wow...... thats a LOT of posts for 4 and a half months!!


----------



## Bangbang

Ok........I have plans for two 8 foot long 300 gallon tanks. One will be a Shark Tank with some other agressive fish and the other wil be a Reef Tank. I still have lottery money left so I will pay for it. I just need approval to get started and I need to know where they are goin to be placed. How about in the lobby or dining area?


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Thanks Bang! The rooms are going to be themed. So there are 32 rooms. Pick one out. It can be the aquarium room. Vinny Boombaats crew hasnt finished the drywall in any of the rooms yet. I dont know if they ran electrical in any of them. But youre more than welcome to take the elevator up to check em out. Just remember to wear your hard hat!


----------



## jkath

Here's someone for your shark tank, Bang!


----------



## jkath

Sushi, of course the firefighters are here so we can stare at them! Well, that, and they're really nice too. I think I saw a female one over by the bar - maybe you could buy her a cold drink?


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

I thought it MIGHT be a woman. Its just a dude with long hair.   Ok Jkath. How do you think we ahould decorate the halls? Wood? Carpet? Style? Color? I just dont know.


----------



## middie

wood wood wood.


----------



## mrsmac

A soft colour to make it restful. Do you think we should get a feng sui expert out to check it all for us????????
My catfish in the tropical tank have just had babies would you like some for the aquarium?


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Yea! They would be great for the tank! thanks! 

ANd I dig the Feng Shui idea!!!!  

Ok.... we have Middie for wood floors.


----------



## Bangbang

jkath said:
			
		

> Here's someone for your shark tank, Bang!


 I have picked this shark for our aquarium. They do well in an aquarium. Most sharks would be innapropiate for an aquarium. I am looking for a protien skimmer and other filtration to keep the water at the correct parameters. I have three years experience now with marine fish.

http://animal-world.com/encyclo/marine/sharks_rays/Banded_bamboo_shark_FWZ.php


----------



## Bangbang

Here is another fish for out shark tank.


http://animal-world.com/encyclo/marine/lions/blacklion.php


----------



## tweedee

What kind of food does your shark like?. After-all I want to show up prepared to make friends with him. Or is he a she?.


----------



## Bangbang

Shrmp and crabs.


----------



## Bangbang

Here is another.http://animal-world.com/encyclo/marine/eels/zebramoray.php


----------



## Bangbang

......and this.



http://animal-world.com/encyclo/marine/groupers/grouper.htm


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Bang those are fantastic looking! What room number are you going to put the tanks in? Whats a protien skimmer? Will they get to large for the tanks?


----------



## Bangbang

I want to put them where everyone will see them. They will be just fine in a 300 gallon tank. If the shark gets to big we can have shark chowder. However it should be just fine.


----------



## BlueCat

I have a couple of marine tanks myself, Bang. I have a friend who couldn't possibly eat in a room that had a fishtank with fish swimming in it. You might want to keep that in mind for your dining area tank.  

BC


----------



## tweedee

Very interesting Bang


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Well we could put them in the dinning room or lounge. But the smoke in the lounge could be harmful. And BlueCat has a point too. What do you think?


----------



## tweedee

Them! as in shark, crabs, eel????????????????.  How about on the table?


----------



## Bangbang

I think the Lounge is a great idea....the smoke will not bother them. I will get the equipment to handle the smoke. No Problemo. Our Reef Tank will look very much like this.


----------



## Bangbang

We will have three of these in the Reef Tank.....they will breed in this tank.

http://animal-world.com/encyclo/marine/groupers/grouper.htm


----------



## Bangbang

........and these.



http://animal-world.com/encyclo/marine/angels/flame.php


----------



## tweedee

NO Bang...............I'm talking about putting that shark on the table. That means, NO AQUARIUM INVOLVED!. Lots of seasoning.YUM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bangbang

and these........http://animal-world.com/encyclo/marine/tangs/BlueTang.php


----------



## Bangbang

......and these.

http://animal-world.com/encyclo/fishnchips/aug2000/fnc0800.html#critter


----------



## Bangbang

.........and these.



http://animal-world.com/encyclo/reef/corallimorph/corallimorph.htm


----------



## Bangbang

tweedee said:
			
		

> NO Bang...............I'm talking about putting that shark on the table. That means, NO AQUARIUM INVOLVED!. Lots of seasoning.YUM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 
Shark Steaks.......Yummy


----------



## Bangbang

[size=+4]*Oven-Fried
Shark*[/size] *Ingredients:*

*

2 pounds of Fresh Shark Filets
1/2 cup of Rich Milk
1/2 teaspoon of Salt
A dash of Pepper
2 tablespoons of Chopped Parsley
1/8 teaspoon of Basil
1 cup of Dry Bread Crumbs
1/3 cup of Melted Butter or Margarine
**Directions:*

*Wipe the filets with a damp cloth. Pour milk into a small mixing bowl. Add salt, pepper, parsley and basil. Stir will. Dip each filet in seasoned milk, then in bread crumbs. Arrange in buttered, shallow baking dish and pour melted butter on fish.

Bake at 350 to 375 degrees for 30 minutes.

Serves 6.

*


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Hey that sounds GOOD!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Now Im hungry!!!!   Im making some sushi again!!!


----------



## luvs

i love shark. mmmm......

congrats in getting the bed and breakfast opened, sush! 

i went to bath and body works and got a bunch of little bottles of bath items and lotions for the rooms. got some little boxes of godiva chocolates for the pillows and some little bags of specialty coffees from this place at the mall.


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Hey! Thats a GREAT idea!!!!! You rock Luvs!!!!  


I have to ahhhhhhhh inspect the chocolates first though.   Quality control ya know.


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

*wipping chocolate off of lips* Well, all is quiet around here. *cleaning up counter* Guess I'll shut the lights off in the lounge and dinning room and prep the kitchen for the morning rush. *shutting off lights* Im off to bed. *getting in elevator*


----------



## jkath

Hey! It's dark in here!
<<banging shin into the corner of the counter>>

OW! ...........OW! .....OW!..OW!................


----------



## luvs

are you all right, jkath?how were the chocolates, sush?

got my new computer ordered! can't wait to get it! my Brother couldn't fix mine so i'm paying to rent his. needless to say, i want my new one asap.

i'll see you later, my friend is coming to pick me up to take me somewhere in a few minutes. he just came to get me and take me there yesterday. he's a cool guy.


----------



## SierraCook

-DEADLY SUSHI- said:
			
		

> Smurfs. I see.  Hey, Sierra, how much are these guys costing us anyways? They arent here just so you women oggle them are they?


 
Sushi, we will never tell how much they cost.  If it for me and jkath to know and for you to not find out.   Obviously, they are here to do some serious work protecting our forest.


----------



## Maidrite

Just have a minute to say hey everyone I trust everything is fine. I need a # 97 and a gallon of Ice Tea unsweet please ! 

 HAVE A WONDERFUL DAY !


----------



## thier1754

1:30 in the morning.  Just got through reading all the posts here after returning from San Jose and a visit to grandchildren, son and daughter in law, brothers in law and wives.  Yawn.  Missed you all! Book me into a room tomorrow, would you? I'm ready for some peace and quiet. zzzzzz..................... 

P.S. to Luvs...Y'all behave now!  Don't go gettin' frisky with that new feller...


----------



## luvs

tee-hee, thier. 
someone DID say they think he has a little crush on me. and he IS rather gorgeous......


----------



## luvs

good night! i have a doctor's appointment in a few hours. (lol, what else? i must spend half my days at the doctor's office )
gotta get a little sleep. the wrath of my now-angry Mom has fallen upon me: she says something very similar to: 'have you not SLEPT YET? HUH? you had better answer me RIGHT NOW!!!!! HAVE YOU NOT SLEPT? HUHHHHHHHHH????!!!!!!! this is it. if you miss this appointment, i just don't want to hear it, do you HEAR me?!..... i have HAD it! do you hear me?! i....have.... HAD IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!'
um, she might be a little angry, huh?


----------



## callie

luvs...you better not miss that appointment!


----------



## crewsk

Just thought I'd drop off some peach stuffed french toast. I'm off to do some laundry & wash dishes. I'll see y'all later!


----------



## PA Baker

That sounds wonderful, crewsk, thanks!

I'm going to make some chicken and broccoli stir fry for lunch today so I'll drop some of that off later.  Like you, I'm running around doing laundry and 10 other things this morning!


----------



## thier1754

Morning! I'm trying to rise and shine, but I haven't had my hrt prescription for four days now, and I feel crummy. Tomorrow I get it back.  Whew.  Funny how our bodies are so regulated by our hormone system... (Sorry to our male posters; I know this isn't your topic of high interest!  )

It was 104 degrees in San Jose over the weekend.  I'm very glad to be back in the Pacific Northwest.  

I've left a plate of freshly baked coconut macaroons and a big pitcher of cranberry iced tea in the kitchen for all of you.  Stay cool!


----------



## luvs

callie said:
			
		

> luvs...you better not miss that appointment!


 
i cancelled it.  too many doctor's appointments. i get so tired of all those appointments.


----------



## Bangbang

You are bad......very bad Have some of my pecan pie.


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

HEY! NO one got Maidrite his #97!!!!!!!   This is a Cafe!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Wheres the SERVICE??!!! Wheres the HOSPITALITY!!!??? If we cant serve just ONE customer, then whats going to happen when we have 80 guests??!!! GARRRRRRR!!!!!!!!!!!!  

*going into office*


----------



## callie

does someone need a chill pill?????????????


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

*leaving office* Callie.....    How could you say that??   Think of poor Maidrite sitting there with NO FOOD! No service. What if that was you?? I gave ya a uniform because I thought you wanted to serve our guests.    *going back into office*


----------



## callie

but...but...but...no one ever gave me a menu - I have no idea what a #97 is...

I gave maidrite a drink and some chips and salsa....


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

*comming out of office* *tripping on tile  * (THUD!) 


Arrrghh..... *dusting off pants* Ohhhh.... OK! Thats a number 97!!!  

No worries.  ((((((((((HUG)))))))))  Sorry.


----------



## callie

<hugs back atcha>


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

(ding ding!) *walking back to the loading dock*

HEY! Our new meat smoker arrived!!!!!   Anyone know how to use one of these?


----------



## jkath

Sushi, I think this is a job for Smoker-Boy. He should be arriving shortly. I hear he's a whiz with the smokers.


----------



## thier1754

Hey, jkath.  I send you a little pm...No mail in the yahoo was the gist of it...


----------



## luvs

thanks for the pie, bang. yum! 
~putting 'the simpsons' on the bigscreen and pouring margarita~ (love that show!)
anyone need anything?
if not, i guess i'll just shine the silver and take the animals out for some fresh air. gotta find thier ski caps; don't want them catching a chill.


----------



## Bangbang

jkath said:
			
		

> Sushi, I think this is a job for Smoker-Boy. He should be arriving shortly. I hear he's a whiz with the smokers.


 
I have used smokers (drum with hot box type) I can do this. ribs,and brisket coming up.


----------



## thier1754

luvs_food said:
			
		

> thanks for the pie, bang. yum!
> ~putting 'the simpsons' on the bigscreen and pouring margarita~ (love that show!)
> anyone need anything?
> if not, i guess i'll just shine the silver and take the animals out for some fresh air. gotta find thier ski caps; don't want them catching a chill.


 
Ski caps???  

I love the Simpsons, too.  So funny. 

Has anybody seen jkath?  I need to reach her. She's probably sewing rhinestones and sequins on her purple bathtowels.


----------



## SierraCook

Bangbang said:
			
		

> I have used smokers (drum with hot box type) I can do this. ribs,and brisket coming up.


 
Bang, duck.  Here comes an airtanker!!  *boosh, splash, red retardant all over the place*  *wiping retardant from face* Hey, the fire boys must have thought your smoker was a forest fire.  *helping bang hose retardant off the smoker*

Look here comes the hotshot crew.  They will help us clean this mess up.


----------



## luvs

thier1754 said:
			
		

> Ski caps???
> 
> I love the Simpsons, too. So funny.
> 
> Has anybody seen jkath? I need to reach her. She's probably sewing rhinestones and sequins on her purple bathtowels.


 
tee-hee, yeah, ski caps. we have put my cats in little gerber shirts and little onesies that i cut in half when it was cold out and we wanted to let them go get some fresh air. 
last time i saw jkath was when me and middie were out for a spin in the golf cart. she raced us but it was a tie. ummmm..... middie and i kind of forgot to take the key out of the golf cart so it was still running and it rolled over the hill, and ummm, there was kind of a lake in the way, and, ummmm.... oops.... 
better do something quick before sush finds out.... sush, come here. i have a present for you....


----------



## Maidrite

Thank You Sushi for making sure I had my #97, I just love this place !

Ok I need a #117 and extra Ice Tea Please !  
I am a good tipper you know !


----------



## Maidrite

Callie Thanks for fixing My #97 and it was Great ! Heres 20 DS bucks for a tip !


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Ahhhhhh good ol' #117!

Heres a bottle of 1997 dernier cri du jour (last cry of the day), a cracker with sour cream, fish eggs and lemon grass sticking out PLUS french fries and a pack of Marlboro Lights! Served over glass and under the table!!  ENJOY!!!!


----------



## jkath

I am starving! Sushi, do you have anything behind the counter for me?


----------



## thier1754

Here's what they're serving for snacks at the Four Seasons...We call this #126 here at the Bed and Breakfast:

Timbale of Smoked Salmon, Avocado, and Tomato with Shaved Fennel and Hearts of Palm, with Citrus Essence 
Mustard Seed-Crusted Lamb with Provençal Vegetables, Yukon Gold Potatoes, and Cabernet Sauce 

Camembert with air-dried Strawberries and Balsamic Reduction


----------



## jkath

Can I get something for me? (No seafood, lamb or red wine)

Let's see how well you guys know me


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Heres a HUGE slice of avacado, a Mojito and that Spanish thing that is served chilled in a glass based in a tomato sauce thats name I cant think of.


----------



## jkath

avos, pico de gallo and a mojito?


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Yup.   So do you want salted chips or unsalted chips with that? Unsalted?? GOOD! Here you are young lady! *placing food in front of Jkath*


----------



## jkath

wow! you remembered my salt allergy too?
You so rock!

(here's a plate of crawfish and sushi for you)


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Thanks Jkath, but Im allergic.   I can only eat that when I take a Benedryl. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





(LICK!!!!) Gaaarrrrrrrrrrrrr!!!!!! He got me!!!   *wipping off Tawny saliva*


----------



## jkath

..............................


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Thanks!!!   *popping allergy pill* Alright! Let me at those crawfish!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## middie

luvs you weren't supposed to tell him about the golf cart !!!!!!!! lol


----------



## luvs

middie said:
			
		

> luvs you weren't supposed to tell him about the golf cart !!!!!!!! lol


 
i know. oops! uh-oh, middie..... what if he notices it bobbing around in the lake? we sooooo have to blame someone else......


----------



## callie

hey, you guys didn't take the purple golf cart, did you?????  That's the one I've been driving...


----------



## callie

Maidrite said:
			
		

> Callie Thanks for fixing My #97 and it was Great ! Heres 20 DS bucks for a tip !


 
Geez...who'd of thought I'd luck out like that?  I was just giving you the chips, salsa and drink to keep you happy till someone else could help!  I had NO IDEA that was a #97 - phew...

And thanks for the generous tip!


----------



## middie

luvs_food said:
			
		

> i know. oops! uh-oh, middie..... what if he notices it bobbing around in the lake? we sooooo have to blame someone else......


 
tawny did it


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

*taking walk along the lake* Ahhhhhhh.... a summers night! The stars..... the warmth...... the crickets chirping.... the reflection off the....... lake.    WHAT in the HECK is THAT??!!!  


*ripping off shirt and taking off pants* (SPLASHHHHHHH!!!!!) *swimming towards thing in lake*


----------



## middie

luvs c'mon we're going into hiding now !!!!!!


----------



## luvs

uh-ohhhhhhhhhhhh.
~running alongside middie and bolting door shut.~
golf cart? what golf cart?


----------



## middie

*grabs luvs*
c'mon !!!!!!!!
*running downstairs*
he'll never find us in
the closet !


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

*swimming up to purple golf cart*   We paid $1500 to paint the cart for Luvs!!!!   Well she is safe I guess.   *swimming back to shore*

These mosquitos are killing me!!!! ARrrrrrrrgh! *running into B&B* 

*going into elevator and going to room to change clothes* *going back down* LUVS!!!!!????? 


Hello???? I cant believe I gave her, her OWN cart and she sunk it.   I just wanted her to have something of her own to have fun with. Im going to have a drink in the lounge.


----------



## middie

*whispering to luvs.. how come you got your own cart?*


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

*having another drink* (GULP!)   Of all the golf carts in all the fleet of golf carts.... she had to destroy...... *sniff* THIS one.  


Sam.... play the Caddyshack Theme again.


----------



## thier1754

Oh, for heavens sake, Sushi...You know how women are. We're just terrible drivers and we're so impulsive. But you love us anyway...don't you??? Smooch smooch smooch...  Luvs didn't mean to wreck the cart -- did you, Luvs???

Hmmm...Reading past posts...Seems the cart really WRECKED ITSELF!! Yeah! That's the ticket!! (Keep those checks coming, Middie and Luvs.)


----------



## Bangbang

Just bought the lighting for the tanks....they cost me 6,000 bucks. Got to call an electrician to set up the needed electricity to powere everything. Here is another animal I have selcted for the reef tank.

http://whelk.aims.gov.au/coralsearch/html/101-200/Species%20pages/180.htm


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Bang! Beautiful! When are you going to set the tanks up in the lounge?


----------



## luvs

hey, thanks for the idea, thier! (check's in the mail). 
sush, that cart just turned on by itself! but it wasn't the pink one [that i very much love and appreciate! ((((hugs))))]

lol. anyone hungry?


----------



## luvs

middie said:
			
		

> *whispering to luvs.. how come you got your own cart?*


 
sush loves me! or he did, until that cart rolled itself into the lake.....


----------



## Maidrite

Hi Everyone Thanks for my #117 Sushi and now I could use a Large Pale of Ale please !


----------



## SierraCook

*lugging an ice cold pail of ale to maidrite*  Here is your pail of pale ale maidrite.  I hope you enjoy it.  Here are some garlic fries to have with it.


----------



## Maidrite

Thank You SierraCook, I trust everythings fine with you !


----------



## SierraCook

Everything, but the wasp sting that I got about an hour or so ago. It nailed me on the back of the leg. Of course, I just cleaned out my medicine cabinet threw away all the outdated stuff. So, no sting kill or benedryl, etc. Luckily, I have some prescription Zyrtec for my sulfite allergies and took one of them to help with the swelling. I usually swell up and get hives when I get stung. Got a giant wasp swatter that I can borrow?   Other than that I am great.


----------



## luvs

hi! good morning! i have to get to bed. i (as usual) have a doc's appointment.
gotta make some calls and then i'm gonna try to get some sleep.
bye!


----------



## thier1754

Sorry about all those doctor visits, Luvs.  Here's a new fuzzy, cushy blankie for your nap...pink, of course!


----------



## jkath

SierraCook said:
			
		

> Luckily, I have some prescription Zyrtec for my sulfite allergies and took one of them to help with the swelling.


 
They make that? I need that! I want to desperately have sulfites again!

Hope your wasp sting is lessened.


Luvs, I think you ought to paint your pink cart purple and give it to Sushi. It may make him feel better.

Sushi, maybe you ought to put up fencing around the lake so there are no more "accidents".

Bang, your latest choice is totally cool. Great work on the tank dwellers!

Middie, you can come out of the closet now. I just made vanilla milkshakes for everyone!

Thier - have 2!


----------



## thier1754

*slurp suck smack*...Oh boy, those milkshakes hit the spot. Thanks, jkath! 

I'm off to work, so I'll be around in about fifteen minutes. (Don't tell the boss I'm posting here...oh...wait a minute...I'M the boss!  Cool!  )


----------



## luvs

thanks for the blankie, thier.

~trying blanket out to see if it's cozy~

yep! and it's pink! 

jkath, i'll get the cart painted for sush. 

i got my new computer today! she's a beauty. my other computer is working just fine now but i love my new one. can't wait to get her plugged in and booted up. just gonna give the old one away after i wipe out the hard drive and save some items.


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Hi everyone! I have some grilled salmon with avacado salsa! Hope everyone enjoys it! I also bought... yes bought, creme brule (sp?). There are about 10 of them so dig in!!!


----------



## thier1754

Never made it back to the B and B, and now I have a 6:00 student.  Rats.  Thanks for the salmon and creme brulee, Sush! That should get me through an hour lesson.  Later!


----------



## luvs

the golden girls are on, my beer is cold and my new computer is awesome! i might just smile for once. 

it has to have been about a year since i last got a new computer. maybe not a whole year, but it's been awhile. i forgot how nice a brand new keyboard and a new mouse were.

i could go for a snack right now. anything good to snack on?


----------



## Bangbang

-DEADLY SUSHI- said:
			
		

> Bang! Beautiful! When are you going to set the tanks up in the lounge?


 
This is a very delicate operation that will take up to 3-4 months to get everything running well but it will be worth it. Ya can't rush this.


----------



## Maidrite

I am so Happy for you Luvs    We all need something New from time to time!
Past me a Cold one and May I please get a # 112 to go !


----------



## Bangbang

# 112 coming up.......I hope you like sushi......I love it.
You are gettin...raw tuna,octopus,eel,shrimp,and  thinly sliced blowfish with warm saki. Have fun!


----------



## Maidrite

Thank You BangBang I love it here is 20 DS Bucks and Thanks Again keep the Saki coming !


----------



## middie

Middie, you can come out of the closet now.

*peeking head out of door*
you sure jkath ? if i come out of hiding
can i get one of those milkshakes ?


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Middie where have you been??   Hey, where are those firefighters? They ordered 20 roastbeef sandwiches, 5 pounds of mashed potatos, a TUB of salad and a keg of our stout. They BETTER not leave me hangin' here!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Sierra? guys???? where are you at? I need a lady to find these guys that are camping out in the back! And tell them to FLUSH the   Toilet!


----------



## middie

i was hiding sush lol. seriously... my basement flooded from the storms that came through. so immediately after work yesterday he and i were cleaning the basement. even had to rip up carpeting.


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

How much damage sis?   And admit it...... you made him tear that carpet up because you wanted hard wood floors in there!


----------



## middie

not alot of damage sush. just smelly lol.
i'd love to have hardwood floors but not 
in the basement. they'd get so damaged
down there lol


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Can you buy 10 - 15 gallons of bleach and mix it with water and........ awww heck I dont know what the **** Im talking about.


----------



## middie

went through about 3 of them last night. 
got to do it again tonight just to make sure
we got everywhere.


----------



## Alix

Middie that just sucks! You all OK though?


----------



## middie

oh yeah we're fine alix. thank you for asking. no reported injuries. alot of power outages, fallen trees and overturned passenger planes though. it was quite an interesting storm. you'd have thought we had a hurricane up here.


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

ALIX!!!!!!!!!!!!! (((((((((((((HUG))))))))))) Here is some bruchetta and dried bread slices!! Enjoy and relax!


----------



## Alix

Hi Guys! Glad to hear there were no injuries Middie. That sounds icky.

Hey Sushi, thanks for the bruschetta (sp?) can I have a glass of Merlot too? I am coming down with a cold and I need to kill it with some garlic and alcohol, I think this is a good start!


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Middie.... you can have some too even though you crashed the golf cart in the lake.    ((((((((HUG)))))))

Im in a hugging mood. ANyone wants a hug..... come on over! Callie...... I think I might have been a bit tough on you..... heres a BIG ((((((((((((((((HUG)))))))))))))).


----------



## Alix

ME ME!!!! I need a hug! Just make sure you have your surgical mask on so you don't get my germs!


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

*looking into Alixs eyes... deeply* *giving a BIG ((((((((((((HUG)))))))))))* There ya go!!!


----------



## Alix

Whoooooeeeee!!! It is getting hot in here. HEY...my cold is gone! Thanks Sushi.


----------



## middie

((((((( hug )))))))   sush


----------



## callie

Hey, middie!  So sorry about the storm damage...that's no fun!  Hope you are relaxing this evening...can I get you something?  A glass of wine, maybe?


----------



## callie

Sushi!!!  I'm here with sleeves rolled up - whatcha need done this evening?  I'm ready to wash some dishes...that's my specialty!!!


----------



## middie

oh no callie i'm fine but thank you anyway.


----------



## callie

ok...well if you need anything, I'm right here!  take it easy tonight.


----------



## middie

thanks callie. i appreciate it !!!


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

CALLIE!!!!!!!!!!!! (((((((((((((((HUG))))))))))))) I want you to roll your sleves up and eat some bruchetta with my garlic toasted bread slices!! THEN..... relax in the massage chair or the jacuzzi!!!


----------



## callie

Well, thank you soooooo much <hugs>!!!  Just for 15 minutes though (ok, maybe 30 minutes) then dish washing for me!  (How did you know I LOVE garlic????)


----------



## middie

okay coffee's set for tomorrow.
whoever comes in first turn it on.
nikko and i are going to bed. we
had a long day again, so goodnight
everyone. see ya sometime tomorrow !


----------



## thier1754

Good night, Middie.  Sorry I missed you!


----------



## callie

'night middie!  sweet dreams...


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

*going into lounge* *putting a buck into the jukebox* I wanted to play the theme from Casabanca. *going to the bar and getting a bottle*


----------



## callie

someone needs to empty their pm box...


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Ohhhh... sorry.


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Play it again..... stupid expensive jukebox. *taking another.....*  (GULP!!!)


----------



## luvs

hi! what'd you guys do today? 
i went shopping and got this bracelet and a potato ricer and a book and wine glasses/highball glasses and some salt and pepper shakers and a multi-pastel-striped ski cap, too. it's so cute.
i have the hat on right now. i'm freezing and it keeps me warmer.
other than that it was a kind of boring day.


----------



## callie

sounds like a fun day, luvs!  does the hat have pink in it???


----------



## callie

sush - the dishes are done and the kitchen is CLEAN!!


----------



## Maidrite

Slipping in for a midnight snack I need a #126 and a piece of the house cake ! Milk please 1% and large Glass !


----------



## callie

maidrite - here's your 126, a piece of hummingbird cake, a LARGE glass of milk and a toddy to help you sleep   

enjoy


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Good job everyone!!!


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

*in lounge* (when you wish upon a star....)    What THE??!!


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Ok.... who changed my tunes??!!!


----------



## callie

ummm....i like those disney tunes...


----------



## callie

but you can change the music...i'm off to bed - 'night, all!

See ya tomorrow


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

I like them TOO! But..... but.... but......   *sigh* I guess I should go to sleep also.


----------



## SierraCook

luvs_food said:
			
		

> hi! what'd you guys do today?
> i went shopping and got this bracelet and a potato ricer and a book and wine glasses/highball glasses and some salt and pepper shakers and a multi-pastel-striped ski cap, too. it's so cute.
> i have the hat on right now. i'm freezing and it keeps me warmer.
> other than that it was a kind of boring day.


 
Luvs, I had a busy day at work.  Started the  work day at 7:00 am.  First I worked on a fire variance request from a contractor.  Than I drove to Truckee, CA to have a CB and celluar phone installed in vehicle.  After that I went out to the Pearl Timber Sale and inspected their safety signs and road maintenance.  Then I went to lunch with my coworkers.  Went back to the ranger station and finished typing the fire variance document.  Drove back to Truckee to pick up the vehicle.  Went back out to the Pearl TS to find a place to park the fuel truck.  Got in an argument, I mean discussion, with the contractor.  Set up a meeting with another contractor for 7:30 am tomorrow. Did some more paperwork and went home at 6:00 pm.  

It was a good day.  I love days that I am busy like this.  I would rather be busy than have a slow and dull day.  

SC


----------



## luvs

callie said:
			
		

> sounds like a fun day, luvs! does the hat have pink in it???


 
how'd you guess, lol?


----------



## luvs

SierraCook said:
			
		

> Luvs, I had a busy day at work. Started the work day at 7:00 am. First I worked on a fire variance request from a contractor. Than I drove to Truckee, CA to have a CB and celluar phone installed in vehicle. After that I went out to the Pearl Timber Sale and inspected their safety signs and road maintenance. Then I went to lunch with my coworkers. Went back to the ranger station and finished typing the fire variance document. Drove back to Truckee to pick up the vehicle. Went back out to the Pearl TS to find a place to park the fuel truck. Got in an argument, I mean discussion, with the contractor. Set up a meeting with another contractor for 7:30 am tomorrow. Did some more paperwork and went home at 6:00 pm.
> 
> It was a good day. I love days that I am busy like this. I would rather be busy than have a slow and dull day.
> 
> SC


 
sounds like a good day! i can't wait to get my 1st job so i can keep busy.


----------



## thier1754

Promised myself I'd practice two hours tonight...Taking the one hour break.  It's still hot here and I'm all puffy and...well...sweaty!


----------



## crewsk

Morning all! Here's 2 loaves of fresh banana nut bread & some cinnamon honey butter.


----------



## middie

morning guys. 
*turning on coffee*
*grabbing a slice of
banana bread with the
cinnamon honey butter*

mmmmmmm so good !!!


----------



## thier1754

Thanks, Crewsk!  Deeelicious.


----------



## Bangbang

Does anyone feel brave enough to try some Fugu I have prepared under the instruction of my Sushi Master Chef?

*Fugu - Blow Fish*



From Setsuko Yoshizuka,
Your Guide to Japanese Cuisine.
*FREE* Newsletter. Sign Up Now!
*The World's Most Deadly Feast?*

Fugu (blow fish) is a fish which contains deadly poison in the organs. Despite the risk, fugu dishes remain as special feasts in Japan. Even the milt is considered as a great delicacy. Fugu is referred to as blow/globe/puffer fish since it blows its body up. The kanji (Chinese characters) used to write fugu indicates "river pig." In western Japan, fugu is called "fuku," which means "to blow" or "happiness." It's reported that about 40 kinds of blow fish are caught and cultured in Japan and that 10000 tons of blow fish are consumed each year. Shimonoseki-city in Yamaguchi, is known as fugu city and supplies a large amount of fugu. 


There is an old expression such that "I want to eat fugu, but I don't want to die" in Japan. Since fugu's poison can lead to instantaneous deaths of diners, only licensed cooks are allowed to prepare fugu. You must have special skills and knowledge about fugu to be licensed. Poisonous parts of fugu differ, depending on the kind of fugu. Because of the strict regulations, the number of deaths is decreasing. Fugu dishes are usually expensive. One meal can cost $100 to $200 per person at a famous restaurant. But there are inexpensive fugu dishes (from $15 to $20) available at some restaurants. It's said that the most poisonous fugu, "Tora-fugu," is the most delicious. Tora-fugu is expensive and can cost over one hundred dollars at a fish market. Nowadays, prepared-fugu are sold at grocery stores and online stores, and fugu are eaten at Japanese homes. Fugu dishes are becoming more common than they used to be. Winter is the best season to eat fugu.


----------



## luvs

hi, guys. i have company so i was just checking in and then i have to go spend some time with them.


----------



## callie

uh, thanks bang but i'll pass.....


----------



## middie

yeah bang sorry but i think i'll pass too.
don't like fish to begin with


----------



## Bangbang

Wimps Come on.......somebody.


----------



## thier1754

Feed me some, Bang!  I'm up for it.


----------



## Bangbang

I knew you would be up to it. Coming up in 5 minutes. Would you like some Sake with that?


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Deadly Sushi will NOT try some.


----------



## thier1754

Bangbang said:
			
		

> I knew you would be up to it. Coming up in 5 minutes. Would you like some Sake with that?


 
Sorry...I got stuck with a million customer e-mails.  No sake, thanks.  I don't drink. How about just some green tea with citron?


----------



## Bangbang

Ok.....here you go....I will have some Fugu with you.


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Heres you green tea...... with a lime.  


I hope everyones STILL wearing their hardhats! I just spoke with Vinny BoomBaats, and the electrical and plumbing have been installed. They are NOW putting up the drywall!  

We should have the drywall done this Sunday!!!!!!!!  

After THAT...... we need to paint and decorate PLUS get all the fixtures up.


Which leads me to ask everyone.... again. What should the hallways look like?

Also, Should we have themed rooms or all just the same.... country and supper soft beds. 


IF we all want themed rooms we HAVE TO MOVE QUICK!!!!! If we want all the rooms the same.... WE HAVE TO MOVE QUICK!!!!  

Someone HELP! This stress is killing me here!


----------



## thier1754

Thanks, Bang!  I needed a break.  Customer service is wearing, especially on a Friday. Luckily, most of our customers are great. How're things?


----------



## Bangbang

I hope we are ok....I am feeling a little weak and my lips are tingling. Oh cap! I can't feel my legs and arms ...how are you doing.....better call 911. Ughhhhhhhhh! Bang falls off bar stool.


----------



## tweedee

Bang, here's a cool rag for your forehead. Are you ok?.


----------



## mrsmac

I'll call the paramedics, if life is like ER they should be here really fast and with a maximum of drama.


----------



## tweedee

Can I administer CPR?. I'm license!.


----------



## mrsmac

Great and I always say that I've watched enough medical drama to be able to do a tracheotomy and cut someones ribs open to do cardiac massage so lets just work on him ourselves!!! (grins evilly)


----------



## thier1754

Good grief!  What was in that fish???


----------



## tweedee

Great idea!


----------



## callie

***passing through***

<yawning, rubbing eyes>

we were making curly fries...made too many...here's a big plate full of seasoned fries.  

i'm off to sleep early tonight.  see you all tomorrow!  

...i can't believe my favorite purple golf cart sunk in the pond... 

i'll be by in the morning for some coffee!


----------



## luvs

callie said:
			
		

> ***passing through***
> 
> <yawning, rubbing eyes>
> 
> we were making curly fries...made too many...here's a big plate full of seasoned fries.
> 
> i'm off to sleep early tonight. see you all tomorrow!
> 
> ...i can't believe my favorite purple golf cart sunk in the pond...
> 
> i'll be by in the morning for some coffee!


 
i got the old one pulled from the lake and dried off and i had to replace some things in it but it's working just as it always has now and then i got a new one painted purple, too. so now there are two puple carts.


----------



## callie

woo-hoo!  thanks, luvs!  i'll have sweet dreams tonight for sure!!  ahhh..cruising tomorrow in the purple golf cart!  

'night!!


----------



## middie

sush i told you my ideas of theme rooms !!
an ocean theme and a rainforest theme
complete with an indoor rain system !!
let me think of some more. but no circus
ones cause i HATE clowns !!!!!


----------



## tancowgirl2000

*What the h????*

ALIX!!!!  What the ****....you know those are just for Marky.....LMAO!!!!  for shame...ok you can have free use IF and ONLY if I havent been around!!!







			
				Alix said:
			
		

> Whoooooeeeee!!! It is getting hot in here. HEY...my cold is gone! Thanks Sushi.


----------



## luvs

callie said:
			
		

> woo-hoo! thanks, luvs! i'll have sweet dreams tonight for sure!! ahhh..cruising tomorrow in the purple golf cart!
> 
> 'night!!


 
night, cal!
guys, callie is so my new best friend. (she is not yet aware of this.) callie, want to go shopping tomorrow and then go get some margaritas?


----------



## Maidrite

I thought I was Luvs ?  Am I still in the Top 100 ?  LOL  Just teasing Luvs ! 

May I have a # 173 and Something to help me sleep ?


----------



## luvs

awww, maidrite, you know you and barbara are my best friends, too. 
here's your #173, cheese ravioli and marinara sauce with mozzarella melted on top and parsley sprinkled over it, garlic toast on the side and a salad with a nice garlic vinagrette. 
tiramisu for dessert.


----------



## callie

luvs_food said:
			
		

> night, cal!
> guys, callie is so my new best friend. (she is not yet aware of this.) callie, want to go shopping tomorrow and then go get some margaritas?


 
LET'S GO, LUVS!!!  You drive the pink golf cart and I'll drive the purple one!!!  Shopping and margaritas  I can't wait!!


----------



## callie

<tapping foot icon>  LUVS?  Wake up!!  I wanna go...  come on...


----------



## luvs

i'm awake, callie! ready to go?


----------



## SierraCook

Shopping and margaritas?  Can I come too!! luvs, it sounds like fun.  I would like my golf cart to be forest green, my favorite color with racing stripes on the side.


----------



## luvs

c'mon, hop in sierra, you can just ride along in my golf cart till yours is painted! let's go shopping and then drink those margaritas!


----------



## SierraCook

Thanks, luvs.  I am ready to go.  *Tying scarf around neck and pulling goggles down over eyes*  How fast does this thing go?  *Holding on for dear life!!*


----------



## luvs

~revving engine~
~squealing tire and kicking up a cloud of dust~

gotta go for a few minutes. my friend just called to see if i wanted to go out barhopping and to call her in a few minutes. 
so i called her and she was sobbing and we had to hang up so now i have to see if she's alright and to see what's wrong.
see you guys in a few minutes.
i am so upset cause i can't go out w/ her tonite. i'm exhausted, and she's leaving for vegas tomorrow. i should go anyway.


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

*stuck in elevator* HELLLLLLLLLLLLLLP! Hello????? Anyone there??!!!!!  *pulling knob that rings alarm bell* 


HELLLLLOOOOO?????!!!!!


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

*laying down in elevator* Where IS everyone??!!


----------



## SierraCook

Sushi, its Ok I have called the elevator repairman.  *dialing repairman* stay calm he will be here soon.  Oh, drat I cannot wait for him.  *Hitting door with fireman's axe*  It won't open.
*Hitting door again.*  Sushi's hand appears in crack in elevator door.  using his super human strength he pulls himself out of elevator.  

Oh, glad to see that you are safe, Sushi. Sit down in the hot tub to relax your muscles.  *Handing sushi a towel*


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

*sweating* It was HOT in there!   Thanks Sierra! *looking at elevator door*   Yikes! Thats going to cost a few bucks to fix. Hey at least Im out. I think I'll get an ice cold beer Sierra. Care to join me? Where are the firefighters? Did they leave?


----------



## SierraCook

Sure, DS, I beer sounds good. The firefighters they are still here. I last saw them watching a movie in the bunkhouse. Let me go and get them. I am sure they would love to have a beer with us. See they worked hard today.





http://www.wildlandfire.com/pics/hand/arizona2.jpg


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Bunk house?   I wasnt aware we have a bunk house! Where is it?  The city will go crazy if it around the lake! There isnt supposed to be anything built around it. If its in the Pine Tree Maze, then I guess thats alright. (GULP!!!!) Hey, this stout is GREAT!


----------



## SierraCook

SierraCook said:
			
		

> DS, I have constucted a fireline around the 105 acres of nature. It doubles as a jogging and biking path. I have hired a pilot and helicopter with a bambi bucket to dip out of the lake.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For personnel, I have hired 1 hotshot crew of 20 young, strong and fit men. Get out your cameras ladies. They will start working out in the new fire base tomorrow.


 
Remember, DS, it is at the new firebase next to the helipad.  Thanks for the beer.  Here is some fresh salsa that I made earlier today.  *Placing a bowl of tortilla chips on the table*


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Fresh salsa!??!   Now we are talking! 


Helipad?   Where? Man Im loosing it!  

Whats your favorite beer Sierra?


----------



## Maidrite

Hello All I trust things are going well, May I have a # 131.5 to go and a Hat !


----------



## SierraCook

-DEADLY SUSHI- said:
			
		

> Fresh salsa!??!  Now we are talking!
> 
> 
> Helipad?  Where? Man Im loosing it!
> 
> Whats your favorite beer Sierra?


 
Sierra Nevada Pale Ale


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Well we dont have hats.  Ok, heres a half order of #131...... jalapeno poppers, a ribeye rare and garlic smashed potatos with breaded deep fried onions on top!  ENJOY!!!


----------



## SierraCook

Maidrite said:
			
		

> Hello All I trust things are going well, May I have a # 131.5 to go and a Hat !


 
Maidrite, here is your hat.


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Maidrite, what dipping sauce do you want with that? We have horseradish mayo, blue cheese dressing, au jus, HOT chili pepper sauce, tomatilo salsa or our homemade BBQ sauce.


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

We are selling HATS??!!!!    Whaaaaaaaa???!!! Thats it. Im loosing it. Im going up the stairs and going to sleep.


----------



## SierraCook

No, Sushi.  It is OK we are not selling hats.  This hat is one that maidrite left here a couple of days ago.  I found it behind the counter.


----------



## middie

goodmorning gang. thought i'd stop in before work.
coffee's on and i brought in some cranberry orange
muffins. enjoy !


----------



## mrsmac

I might have a muffin but at 8:30 on a sunday night no coffee, maybe a hot chocolate cause I have to go to bed in the next couple of hours!


----------



## jkath

Well, then, come over to California - it's only 7:15 Sunday morning here. You can have plenty of coffee then!

Good morning all! I've put a huge fruit tray on the counter for you. Help yourselves!


----------



## luvs

good morning!
is the newspaper here yet? 
yum, cheese danish!


----------



## callie

middie - i hate clowns, too!  i think they're scary   never did like the circus...


----------



## callie

oh, good morning, everyone!  

<shaking off scary image of clowns>

I love Sunday mornings!!  Can I get anyone else a cup of coffee while I"m pouring mine?  ummmm...these muffins are great!

What's everyone doin' today??


----------



## luvs

~shudder~ clowns. especially those stuffed clowns with the porcelain faces. and that one in 'IT'!'
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





anyhow, i don't know what i'm doing today. maybe going out with my friend if she hasn't left for vegas yet. i think my babe might have said he'd be stopping by, and if so i want to go out and get some drinks and then go see a movie.


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Thats right! NO CLOWNS!! And no Circus themes! 


Problem gang. We have 32 rooms. We have TWO themes. Should we have 5 themed rooms that are more expensive and the rest of them just standard super romantic rooms with huge bed posts and decorated like english country?


----------



## callie

well, sush!  i think that's a super idea!!!  good thinkin!!!


----------



## SierraCook

SierraCook said:
			
		

> Thanks, luvs. I am ready to go. *Tying scarf around neck and pulling goggles down over eyes* How fast does this thing go? *Holding on for dear life!!*


 

Hey, luvs and callie we need to finish our shopping trip.  My golf cart is out of the fab shop and ready to go.  How do you like the forest green paint with white racing stripes?  I got the extra super duper suped up motor.  They wouldn't tell me how fast I can go.  Do you think it was from fear that I would run them over?


----------



## callie

SC - I LOVE your forest green cart!!  The racing stripes are a nice touch!!  luvs???  are you ready??  Let's go!!!  Can we still stop for margaritas???


----------



## SierraCook

I forgot about the margaritas!!  I am game as long as they serve chips and salsa.  Hey, luvs!!  Where are you?


----------



## mrsmac

Good morning, can I have a coffee to go please? While you lot are drink driving in golf carts and painting the town red its Monday morning here and some poor people in the southern hemisphere have to go to work.


----------



## SierraCook

mrsmac, one coffee coming right up.  How about some hazelnut coffee?  I just made some this morning?  I will brew you a fresh pot.


----------



## callie

i'm sorry, mrsmac... 

i'll have a margarita for you!


----------



## luvs

i'm ready to go, callie and sierra! 

i like your new cart, sierra. 

where do you guys want to go shop at?


----------



## SierraCook

I do need some new jeans and shoes.  Where would be a good place to find those?


----------



## callie

i never go shopping - i'm so far away from everything!  i need some new shower gel and lotions...can we stop by Bath and Body, too???


----------



## luvs

SierraCook said:
			
		

> I do need some new jeans and shoes. Where would be a good place to find those?


 
i'm a big fan of abercrombie, GAP, and American eagle, but we could go anywhere you want. we'll probably have to go to kaufmann's or lazarus for the shoes.


----------



## mrsmac

callie said:
			
		

> i'm sorry, mrsmac...
> 
> i'll have a margarita for you!


 
Have a few!!
I'd love some hazelnut coffee thanks, are there any muffins around?
While you guys are shopping could you get me some relaxing bubble bath and some shampoo please? and maybe something for lunch???????????/


----------



## callie

sure, mrsmac...some aromatherapy bubble bath - lavendar maybe - and some herbal shampoo, too!  We'll airexpress some lunch to you!


----------



## mrsmac

You guys are so sweet, if your golf carts ever come to Australia look me up and I'll make daquiiris!


----------



## luvs

we're on our way!
oh, and after we went shopping we went out to my salon and i got you some of my favorite TIGI shampoo.
oh, and we picked you up some lotins and stuff, too.


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Hey! You cant leave the country with those carts!!   *tapping fingers*


Ok..... the 5 rooms on  the top with the best view will be themed!   We have rainforest and the Ocean Room. We need 3 more ideas. How about the cardboard box room? No furniture and the room is encased in cardboard. Live like you were homeless!


----------



## middie

okay we have an ocean room, so how about a beach room?
lounge chairs, umbrellas, beach balls,  sand on the floor ?


----------



## mrsmac

The blender is ready strawberry or mango??

Hope the ocean crossing isn't too rough in the carts! Careful coming through The Heads into Sydney Harbour it gets bumpy.

What about an Aussie themed room for the BnB???


----------



## Maidrite

Well I love it when I am here alone. Lets have a large Glass of tea and just to stop and say hi my friends !


----------



## luvs

hi, maidrite. 
morning, crew. 
i'm sleepy and want to try and get some rest. (i- would it be any other way?-  have an appointment later.) it's like not a day goes by anymore where i don't have an appointment.
i have got to get some sleep. maybe.


----------



## callie

'night luvs and good morning to all!!  

Coffee is ready and here's a platter of fried ham, crisp bacon, hash browns, scrambled eggs and biscuits - can you tell I'm hungry this morning??  "Breakfast is the most important meal of the day"


----------



## middie

oooh yum callie !!!!!!!!
*digging in*

who cares it's almost 4:00
in the afternoon... i didn't eat
breakfast yet !!!!


----------



## Maidrite

Hello Middie, Hello All Thank You for all my meals and My Hat back !  

May I please get a # 127 and a Huge Piece of PIE thats GOOD but has no Calories ? Oh and a Giant ICE TEA no Sugar Please Thank You. 

Here are 50 DOzen Asst. Cream Horns I made This Afternoon, Got to get them out of the House Before I eat One !


----------



## Bangbang

Hi everyone. Just got out of the hospital. It was fish poisoning from tetrodotoxin in the Fugu. I am having some trouble walking but I will be ok. Could I have some pecan pie and iced tea please?


----------



## middie

maidrite on corned beef reuben coming up with a slice of
strawberry flavored air pie (that's new) and a giant iced tea no sugar.

bang hope you're feeling better. don't eat that stuff again. ever.
here's your pecan pie and iced tea.


----------



## Maidrite

Thank You Middie, I knew you would come through ! I am sorry to hear that Bang Bang But I am Glad you are back !


----------



## Bangbang

middie said:
			
		

> maidrite on corned beef reuben coming up with a slice of
> strawberry flavored air pie (that's new) and a giant iced tea no sugar.
> 
> bang hope you're feeling better. don't eat that stuff again. ever.
> here's your pecan pie and iced tea.


 
Thankyou for the pie Middie.


----------



## middie

you're both welcome


----------



## Maidrite

May I please have a shot of something Good ? and a Beer to Chase it please !


----------



## middie

sure maidrite. what do you like ?


----------



## mrsmac

What is a maidrite??????? I thought it was a person's nickname and now people are eating them!!!!!!


----------



## luvs

it's a loose meat sandwich. when we were explaining where we got our DC nicknames from, barbara sai something about that. i'll go look it up to be sure, though. (i was wrong at first. i was thinking it was a pulled-pork sandwich but it's not.)


----------



## Bangbang

Pulled Spam?


----------



## luvs

hey, bang, lol, spam wasn't quite what i meant but if my beloved bang likes pulled-spam sammiches, by all means, go for it! (can you make me one? i want to try one)....

i don't have anything really interesting to say, so i'll be by when i can.


----------



## Bangbang

Here you are........a BBQ Pulled Spam sammich with fresh pineapple and coconut chunks on the side. Made you this Pina Colada too.


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

OK...... Middie wants a beach room. Ok. SOunds good. The sand might get all over though.  Bang Im glad to see your are alright! Stay away from the Fugu! 

I think we could have a Vegas Room.
Maybe a Pirate Room?
Possibly an Oak Room.... very stately!
Or how about a Texas Room?
Maybe a Venice Room?
A Victorian Room?
A Water room complete with a big jacuzzi, sauna and a little pool?
How about a Smoking Room with a cigar bar, a regular bar, dim lighting and a piano?
OR a Cabin room..... comfortable yet it looks like a log cabin inside!
Or an Asian room with bamboo and Feng Shui!
Or a Cave Room with colored lights and jewels on the wall? Or a Sci-Fi room with cousils and buttons and an ultra modern decor? 


ANy ideas???


----------



## callie

<raising hand>

i want an Old West room...covered wagon bed...wagon wheel...oil lamps...horseshoes on the walls for hangers...i keep bringing it up - hellooooooo??????????????


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

callie...... SOLD!!!!!!  

And Im going for the Log Cabin Room!!!  

So far we have the Ocean Room, The Jungle Room, The Texan Room (old west) and The Log Cabin Room.

Thats 28 out of 32. How about 2 more choices. Either from my ideas or your own!


----------



## Bangbang

Got to have a Rainbow Room.


----------



## middie

i got it !!!!!!! an egyptian room !!!!!
little pyramids, a bust of nefretite and
king tut. hyroglyphics on the walls ?


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Egyptian Room..... SOLD!!!!!  


Bang what would be in the rainbow room? What would it look like?


----------



## Bangbang

That is classified info.....ughhh. Think.......Village People......"I want to be a macho man".


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Bang..... gonna have to pass on that one.


----------



## crewsk

I'm pooped!!!!! We fed baseball teams from Guam, Poland, South Carolina, Canada, Florida, Delaware, & Venezuela. California didn't start playing until late so we fixed plates for them to eat when they got to their rooms, Mississippi didn't show up, & Illinois went home earlier today. 


I brought a peanut butter cake & some peanut butter cookies for everyone tonight. Hope you enjoy them! I'm going out to the jacuzzi for a while & then to bed.


----------



## mrsmac

What about an Australian roo??? Gum leaves and wood furniture with koala pictures and kangaroo skin rugs, bit of red dust on the floor maybe???


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Mrsmac!!!!! SOLD!!!!!!!!!!! An Austrlian Outback themed room!!!!


We have our 7 themed rooms now!   

GAR!!!!!! Wait!!! There are four floors added to the top of the Cafe.  We need 1 more room ideas. Sorry guys. My Bad.  

Bang do you have another idea for a room? 

We have an Ocean Room, A Texas Room (thanks callie), An Egyptian Room, Australian Room, Log Cabin Room, Ocean Room and a Rainforest Room.


----------



## crewsk

How about a magnolia room? Burgundy with gold accents & cream magnolias?


----------



## callie

Woo-hoo!  Thanks, sush for the Texas room!!  Tumbleweeds, bandanas, spurs and saddles...it's gonna look great!


----------



## Alix

How about an Arabian nights room?


----------



## thier1754

How about a Northwest Rainforest room? Ferns, beautiful woods, river rocks within a fountain, cool breezes and the scent of evergreens...Oh...You already have a rainforest room...Good! How about a texture room,with all kinds of great things to feel, snuggle in, and sleep on??


----------



## SierraCook

Bangbang said:
			
		

> Pulled Spam?


 
  I like Spam, but I am not sure how it would be pulled. Interesting. Hmmm!!


----------



## SierraCook

-DEADLY SUSHI- said:
			
		

> And Im going for the Log Cabin Room!!!


 
That gets my vote. I will supply the logs!!


----------



## luvs

brrrr.... would anyone be too upset if i put the heater on for a little while? i have to go find my new blankie....
ummm, why is sush passed out in the hot tub with a sombrero on? imean,it's a nice hat, but he's gonna get water all over it.
thanks for the sammich, bang. it was pretty darned good.


----------



## mrsmac

What are all these pulled pork/pulled spam things??? What does it mean???? Stop speaking american lol. 
We'll need nibbles in each room to go with the theme eg. vegemite and beer in the Australian room, maybe a BBQ too.
Why are you cold luvs? Go into the Australian room its very warm all the time!


----------



## luvs

mrsmac said:
			
		

> What are all these pulled pork/pulled spam things??? What does it mean???? Stop speaking american lol.
> We'll need nibbles in each room to go with the theme eg. vegemite and beer in the Australian room, maybe a BBQ too.
> Why are you cold luvs? Go into the Australian room its very warm all the time!


 
pulled pork is pork cooked till it's really really tender and then you shred it between 2 forks and put it on a bun and usually put BBQ sauce on it. yum! the pulled spam, i think bang was just teasing with that one.
i think your idea about putting the vegemite and beer in the room is a good one! we can have toasters at the front desk.
i'm always cold, mrsmac. it's only august and i go around with sweaters or coats on and now i just bought a ski cap to wear, lol. i have some other wool caps i ought to look for.
off to the warm room!


----------



## mrsmac

Thankyou luvs for furthering my education, I'd be lost without you.
You should move to Darwin to stay warm, it never usually gets below about 18 C there, once when we live there it went down to 14 overnight in the Dry season and half my class turned up to school in tracksuits! I have decided you sound very thin which is why you are always cold (then again the other day I thought you were pregnant so I may be wrong lol)


----------



## Bangbang

How about a Bird Room?


----------



## luvs

mrsmac, yeah, i'm definately pretty skinny. 
just not preggers is all, lol. 
i'm glad i went in search of my wool caps! i found my favorite tee-shirt and like 20 clothing items i forgot i had and a couple sets of sheets. i'm just giving most of the stuff away to this new little shop nearby but i have my favorite tee-shirt again!

bang, i think that's a good idea for a room.


----------



## middie

sush i vote for the venice room.
the gondola can be the bed. think
about it.


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Hmmmmmmmmm........ Middie I feel that the bird room would be BEAUTIFUL! But..... we have to feed them and they would keep people up with all the chirping. 

Actually everyone had GREAT visions. Its not easy being the guy to pick the final room.   But I have to go for the romantic and creative aspect of The Venice Room. 


Hey! How are we going to remember all 8 rooms?!   YIKES!

I called up Tutu Versachi to decorate the rooms and to coordinate with Vinny Boombaats with the infrastructure.

The special rooms are going to add 2.4 million. We are running VERY low on virtual cash guys!!!!!   Im praying that the Bed & Breakfast will add the money we need.


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Bang how are the tanks going?!   The lounge really would look GREAT with them. Please get those suckers up and running.


HEY! Eceryone still wearing your hardhats???!!!


----------



## callie

sush!  i just got a call from an acquaintance...she thinks your ideas are great - and wants to invest in the b&b!  in fact, she's prepared to wire 3 million virtual dollars into the b&b account!  all she asks in return is free sushi whenever she visits.  should i tell her yes or no?????


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

no. We must be in 100% control of our place. If we take money then we start liquidating what we own. If they wish to make a blind contrubation then we will give them unlimited access to our B&B!


----------



## callie

i thought that's how you might feel...i'll pass the word on!  (good decision!)


----------



## mrsmac

What about sponsors?? Pepsi presents "The Beach room"??? or maybe not lol.
We need to encourage rich and famous people to come and fleece them so we can get some money or at least free advertising.


----------



## Bangbang

The tanks are almost done.  I just put 650 pounds of liverock in the tanks. When the nitrogyn cycle is complete I will add the animlas.


----------



## Maidrite

Ok, I will tell you 3 Rooms one I have seen and two I would like !

When I was about 12, we went to a place that had Dinner and a show, There were people diving off cliffs into a huge pool like in Acapulco you really felt like you were there. Everything was geared to the mood ! Oh and bye the way BAngBang there were lots of live Tropical Birds flying about it, it was a " Have To Be There Moment " and Most Impressive Time ! 

I will build a Space Ship Room someday and a Galley Room to that theme would be great ! 

And Last but not least, I Love the Ocean. What would be more Fun Than to have a Room in the middle of a huge tank with live salt water fish and coral all around you ! I so want to Scuba Dive !!!!!!! 

Ok I am back to real life can I please Have a #210 and a Large Bumper shoot Drink Please ?


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

> What about sponsors?? Pepsi presents "The Beach room"??? or maybe not lol.
> We need to encourage rich and famous people to come and fleece them so we can get some money or at least free advertising.


 Well we already sponser (DJ voice) NEW!!!! Colgate Pasta Sauces!!! The Sauce that Cleans your Teeth AND satisfys!!!  
They also tell me if you use it with angel hair pasta it acts like a floss!  

Bang the ROCKS!!! I cant wait to see them! WHat kind of lighting do you have in store?

Maidrite #210 comming up! A protien shake, a plate of pasta with (DJ voice) Colgate mushroom Pasta Sauce!!! With a side of baked beans. But I cant figure out the shot you ordered.


----------



## Maidrite

Thank You DS, Barbara needs a # 217 with large Glass of 1% milk and extra toast please !


----------



## mrsmac

Colgate pasta sauce is sure to be a winner!! How are the tanks going? Where are you getting the animals from? Who will feed them???
Can I have a hot chocolate while I'm here please? and do you have any Nutter Butters? (Someone sent me some and now I'm addicted they are to die for!!)


----------



## Bangbang

-DEADLY SUSHI- said:
			
		

> Bang the ROCKS!!! I cant wait to see them! WHat kind of lighting do you have in store?


 
These...........http://www.premiumaquatics.com/Merc...Product_Code=H-A1E14K&Category_Code=hreefstar


----------



## Maidrite

That looks like that will work BANG BANG !  

Could I get a # 214 and Barbara a #227 please large ICE WATERS too PLEase !


----------



## crewsk

#214- 2 eggs over easy, hashbrowns, sausage links, & 6 pancakes- that's for you Maidrite!


#227- 2 eggs scrambled, grits, bacon, & biscuits- that's Barbara's! Oh, I almost forgot, 2 ice waters.

Hope y'all enjoy that!


----------



## jkath

Good Morning! I feel like I haven't been here in forever! 
I'm busily getting ready for my trip, so how about if we make a big meal today first?
I'll go to the back and start the slow-grill for the tri tip steaks (gives me a good chance to soak in the jacuzzi) and I'll go out to the garden and pick some jalepenos, cilantro, onions and tomatoes for a fresh pico de gallo. 
Anyone else want to start with the meal?


----------



## callie

Hi, everyone!  My work day is over and I'm so glad it's Friday!!  Anyone want to join me for a Friday after work margarita???  Warm chips and salsa to go along with!


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

YUP! Count me IN!   What kind of music do you care to listen to callie? *grabbing salsa*


----------



## callie

zydeco! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 <pouring sush a cold margarita>


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Wooooooooo Hooooooooooo!!!!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




love this stuff! Thanks for the margarita!   Hey I'll have the next one on the ice and no salt. Shall we go out front to The Grotto??


----------



## callie

on the rocks and no salt is my fav, too!!  sure, maybe someone will join us - are there speakers out there??


----------



## middie

jkath i'll go in the kitchen and start it


----------



## middie

*peeking head in*
hi sush hi callie.
not ignoring you.
getting dinner started


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Oh YEAH there is!!! Its Jkaths outdoor eatery infront of the B&B. We built it around April. It has 2 margarita makers! And a BIG fountain with turtles in the pool surrounding it. WITH a kicking sound system connected to the lounge in the B&B!


----------



## callie

Great!  That's where I'll be then.  The weather is perfect!!  I want to watch the turtles...

<taking middie a margarita, some chips and salsa>

middie, i'll come help you in a few minutes - hope you like zydeco music!!


----------



## middie

okay great callie !!!!!!!
what's zydeco ??


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

HEY! Where did my salsa and chips go?


----------



## middie

*shrugging cause my mouth is full of chips*


----------



## callie

<bring more chips and salsa AND margaritas>

Here ya go, sushi!   

middie, zydeco is cajun music - sort of cajun country and almost always with accordians.  It's a southern louisiana thing...


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

hey!!!!!   my chips!!!! *going over to Middie*


----------



## callie

middie, go to amazon.com, search music for "zydeco" - you'll find it there and can listen to some samples.


----------



## middie

*looking at sush trying not to chew, smiling sweetly*


----------



## middie

ummmm.. callie i think i'll just listen to my headphones lol


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Hey this is good stuff! Ok........ Middie you have the next tunes. Whatcha gonna play? *pouring callie another sweet n' sour margarita*


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

(DING!!!!) Thats our loading dock. Must be a delivery. *gulping margarita*

Anyone order anything? Its kinda late to get a delivery! *going into B&B and back to loading dock*


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Where did everyone go? Whats in the crate? *eating tortilla chip in pocket*


----------



## middie

sorry sush i had to go to the bathroom. 
maybe i'll play motley crue. i'm not sure
who ordered whatever that is.


----------



## callie

uhhh...you said delivery - that means unloading something - _gotta go - _I'll be back later...


----------



## Bangbang

-DEADLY SUSHI- said:
			
		

> (DING!!!!) Thats our loading dock. Must be a delivery. *gulping margarita*
> 
> Anyone order anything? Its kinda late to get a delivery! *going into B&B and back to loading dock*


 
Yep........I ordered about 300 pounds of  livesand for the marine tanks.


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

ahhhhhhhhh!!! that explains it. Well the rooms are done..... so says Vinny Boombaats. But I dont have 100% confidence in him. If you guys can..... I want you to sleep in each themed room and tell me what you think. 

*looking at fish tanks* Hey Bang, looking good!!!


----------



## pdswife

Congrats on getting all finished Sushi!


----------



## mrsmac

Congratualtions, are we having a B and B warming party??


----------



## callie

I'm washing up the champagne glasses so we can have a proper toast.


----------



## jkath

Congratulations Sushi!
I'm congratulating early, as I leave in the morning. But, when I get to the Wynn in Vegas, I'll toast you with a lavendar mojito.

See you guys in a week!


----------



## Maidrite

Heeeeeeeeeey SUSHI , Nice Digs This will be great for me to stop and sleep on those long days !  May I get a # 147 and a 153 to go along with a case of bottled water ? Thank You !


----------



## Bangbang

I would like a bowl of seafood gumbo and a pitcher od ice water please.


----------



## callie

That's a #1 comin' right up!!  
Here ya go, Bang...anything else for you?


----------



## Bangbang

Thanks Callie......whats a #2?


----------



## callie

Last time I checked, a #2 was a bowl of tomato soup and a grilled cheese sandwich...


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

> 147 and a 153 to go along with a case of bottled water ?


 You bettcha!!!   Allegator soup with roasted turkey sandwich on rye.
And..... a Grilled Ribeye with a ceaser salad and a bowl of of our famous chicken soup! *lugging in case of bottled water* Heres......... your....... case of......... *putting case on counter* bottled water. Enjoy!


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Hey! We have our first guests!!!   A couple that just got married. They want something romantic, so I put them in the Rainforest Room. Hope they brought their bathing suits.


----------



## mrsmac

Excellent!! and we won't have to entertain them cause they're newlyweds so they won't leave their room lol (we did get soundproofing didn't we???)


----------



## Bangbang

Just turn up the radio.


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

callie and Bang...... youre cleaning up that room.


----------



## callie




----------



## luvs

~giving sush a big congratulatory hug~
horray, sush, your first customers!


----------



## Maidrite

Thank You Sushi We enjoyed our meals and Water ! You have a really nice place here. We need a Room for a couple days !


----------



## middie

okay well i slept in the rainforest room and let me tell ya.... that's the best sleep i've gotten in ages !!!


----------



## Bangbang

-DEADLY SUSHI- said:
			
		

> callie and Bang...... youre cleaning up that room.


 What a mess...I won't mention the details.


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Sorry Bang.  Heres some bleach. 




> ~giving sush a big congratulatory hug~
> horray, sush, your first customers!


 
OUR 1st customers!  

Hey, we are getting understaffed!  Wheres Jkath? Crewsk? Thier dosnt visit much either. Ronjohn hasnt been around much. Bucky is a no-show. Barbara L isnt here too often either. Tweedee, pdswife, mudbug..... and PA Baker too. Whos going to take care of all our guests? 

Bang are you going to resume the Master Brewer position? Our brew tanks are empty!  

Well Im just glad to see our NEW staff members.  callie and Mrsmac. OH! I never gave Mrsmac her uniform! Its in the back next to the automatic potato smasher. 

Maidrite, Mrsmac will show you your room. You have your choice of the Ocean Room or the Western Room on the top floor. There is a mini-bar of drinks and snacks under the turtle shell. Same thing in the Western room on the side of the covered wagon.  ENJOY! Oh.... and you can call room service on either the sea urchin or the buzzard.


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

where IS everyone?   Hello? (echo)


----------



## mrsmac

Hi, lucky I just dropped in! I've got my uniform, thanks it fits perfectly! I will try to get some things done before I have to go back to class! What needs doing?


----------



## middie

Wheres Jkath? Crewsk? 

what am i ? chopped liver or what ?????


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Oh Middie.... youre still here!   Thats why you werent in the list! (((((((((((((((((HUG)))))))))))))))


Mrsmac if you could clean the bowls in the sink and the carpet outside of the Rainforest Room that would be GREAT!   I'll make you your favorite dish!


----------



## middie

((( hug back sush )))
nice save by the way 
lol. tonight i think nikko
and i are heading for the
venice room.


----------



## mrsmac

Mrsmac if you could clean the bowls in the sink and the carpet outside of the Rainforest Room that would be GREAT!   I'll make you your favorite dish![/QUOTE

I've finished cleaning, everything looks great, can I get some Nutter Butter cookies and a coffee please? Could I also order dinner for later? I'd love some smoky BBQ ribs and coleslaw and potato salad thanks heaps. Wow what a busy day. I may have a nap in the Ocean room if its not booked.


----------



## msalper

Mmmm... I'm getting hungry..
What Can I DO  to get my favorites..?? 
Do you want me to clean dishes?? or something else... Hurry up...


----------



## Bangbang

Ok...........I brought in a few Kegs from home till I can get another batch of beer made. I am making a Pale Ale,Stout,and an English Bitter......Ok Ok.........I will make a lousy American Pilsner and Lager for those that don't like real beer.


----------



## mrsmac

Ok I can get some Australian football teams to test those beers if you like (they would be beer experts having consumed so much before!) What strenghth beers are you making cause we will have to cater for guests from around the world and I think from what my DH says Americans drink quite weak beer (I've done a rough translation there using polite language!!!) Don't let any of the English near it or they'll want it all to be kept warm!!!!


----------



## middie

anyone up for taco salad ? i just made it and i think i made a little too much lol


----------



## Bangbang

mrsmac said:
			
		

> Ok I can get some Australian football teams to test those beers if you like (they would be beer experts having consumed so much before!) What strenghth beers are you making cause we will have to cater for guests from around the world and I think from what my DH says Americans drink quite weak beer (I've done a rough translation there using polite language!!!) Don't let any of the English near it or they'll want it all to be kept warm!!!!


 
My stout will be 11% alcohol. Serve ths just a bit chilled to bring out the wonderful flavor.


----------



## crewsk

Hey y'all!! WOW! The place looks great, I almost didn't recognize it! I noticed that msalper hasen't been helped yet. Is there anything I can get for you? Just ask & I'll do my best to whip it up for you. I'm heading to my real life kitchen to make some chocolate pot de creme. I'll be back later to check on things & drop some off here!


----------



## mrsmac

Yum can I come over to your real kitchen that sound great!

I need something for breakfast thats hearty. I have both my touch football teams playing this morning in a knockout comp and I need lots of energy to coach them (and scream from the side)
Can I do some cleaning for you this afternoon cause I'm busy all day?
The beer sounds fantastic, proper alcohol content too! Are we going to get a vineyard going out the back?


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

> Mmmm... I'm getting hungry..
> What Can I DO to get my favorites..??
> Do you want me to clean dishes?? or something else... Hurry up...


 Msalper..... ya dont have to do anything!  Just use your virtual coupon. Though.... if you WANT to clean up the bakey kitchen area, feel free!


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Mrsmac, heres a bowl of oatmeal and a protein shake.   Power up and have a great day! If you want to clean the bar and lounge that would be fantastic!!!


----------



## middie

hey guys ! i made some oatmeal raisin pecan cookies. any takers ?


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Im alergic to nuts, but the cookies smell great! Middie can you make a key lime cookie that could intoxicate? We have a convention tomorrow. The Key Lime Lovers from Louisiana are comming in and renting 15 rooms!! I expect big tips for all of us!


----------



## middie

key lime cookies ? you got it babe.
*running into kitchen*


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Can I help Middie? And they like really BIG cookies too from what I have read from their website. What type of liquer are you putting in them?


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

(POOOF!!!!)   Middie...... you got flour all OVER me!


----------



## middie

oops sorry babe !!! yes can you help me please ???
i was thinking rum. what do you think ?


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Tequila I think will enhance the lime part.   Im going up to my room to take a bath. Im sticking to everything.


----------



## middie

okay tequila it is


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

They also request that we make the following with Key Limes.  Salsa, Roast Beef, Pork with onions for an appetizer, sauerkraut and a salad dressing.

Ahhhhhhhh...... any ideas? They are paying us a bundle! 
PLUS...... there will be a guy dressed up as a Key Lime.  His contract states he he not to be sqeezed.


----------



## middie

aw darn no squeezing the lime ??? bummer.
oaky sush i might need help with the menu
but i think we can do it !

these cookies big enough ???
*holding up cookie the size of 
a pitcher*


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Yeah! They are big enough!   They will LOVE it! Heck. I do!   ((((((((((((hugging Middie))))))))))) Its perfect! Let me taste.


----------



## middie

okay sush. *handing over a cookie*


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Hey! I think you got something here!    Did you put the 'stuff' in the frosting or the breading? *getting another cookie*


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Yikes!!!!     Cookies...... good. They will like..... (thump) *Sushi hugging chopping board*


----------



## middie

too much tequila you think ?
or should i add more ??


----------



## middie

sush i put the "stuff" in both the frosting AND the cookie dough


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Key Lime ROCKS!!!!!!!!!!!  Middie, youre the best chef EVER! I will give you a haircut at Maidrites Barbershop if you drag me to the lounge and put on some George Strait!


----------



## middie

okey doke sush 
*dragging sush to lounge*
*plopping sush into recliner*
*turning on george strait*


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Best...... Night..... Ever! *grabbing another cookie* Maybe we should start on the salsa. (thud!!!!)


----------



## middie

sush i got it !!!!!!!!  tell me how this menu sounds 

Key Lime Cilantro Vinaigrette for the dressing
Pork Chops with Key Lime Mustard Sauce.
nothing for roast beef yet but i have mandarin beef that has key limes in it.
and for the dressing a sald to go on... Key Lime Mango Poppy Salad


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

*jumping up from floor* wow! Hey! I feel wonderful. Whats going on??!!   One minute Im under the table. Now I feel like I just woke up!!!!  


Maybe there IS something to these limes! 

Anyhew, Middie your menu is PERFECTION!!!! Lets goto WORK!


----------



## middie

Okay Sush !!!!!!! 
*running back to kitchen*


----------



## middie

Maybe there IS something to these limes

by the way it's not the limes. it was all
the tequila in the cookies lol


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

*getting out 10 lbs of pork chops, 10 lbs of beef tenderloin, 15 mangos and a bushel of cilantro*

Wheres the garlic?


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

ARRRRRRGGGHHHHH!!!! I have to goto my control ro........ errrrrrrrrrrrr bedroom. There is a 'situation'.


----------



## middie

*looking puzzled after sush shaking head*
*going to pick garlic out of the garden*


----------



## middie

okay i'm done cooking. there's extra cookies so whoever wants some help yourself. i'm going to go to bed now. goodnight everyone


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

But.... but but.... the beef isnt done.


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

I guess it could wait. HEY! Middie thanks for helping!!!!!  Youre getting a solid silver button!!!!!!!!!  You can pin it on your uniform OR sell it for $54 bucks!  


THANK YOU!!!!!!!!!!!!! The Key Lime Lovers from Louisiana will LOVE the place!!


----------



## middie

you're welcome sush. i didn't cook the beef cause i don't want it done too well when it's re-heated so i thought it best to wait. thanks for the pin !! okay i'm really going to bed now. goodnight !!!!


----------



## mrsmac

-DEADLY SUSHI- said:
			
		

> Mrsmac, heres a bowl of oatmeal and a protein shake.   Power up and have a great day! If you want to clean the bar and lounge that would be fantastic!!!



Thanks heaps it worked wonders!! I ran up and down the sideline like a madwoman, one of my class said she'd never seen me jump so high! (When the boys scored) Boys won 4-3 but the girls lost unfortunately, boys move through to the next round.
I will go and clean the bar and lounge for the Limes. Do you want me to get some Chilli Lime Crocodile sausages from my butcher? He makes them himself.


----------



## msalper

HELLO!!!!! Anybody here? I opened my mailbox today and I saw a coupon for a meal!!! 
Thank yu Sushi!!!
Surprised!!! Hmmmm... What can I do? Should I use it now, to get breakfast or for lunch today?? I want to think about it...


----------



## crewsk

mrsmac said:
			
		

> Yum can I come over to your real kitchen that sound great!


 

Any time mrsmac!


----------



## mrsmac

Excellent thanks Crewsk, I'll just save up the airfares and be there. Can I bring the kids???


----------



## crewsk

Sure, bring them on, I love having a house full of people!


----------



## Bangbang

Bang walks in stinkin drunk......can I get a coffee please?


----------



## middie

here ya go bang. a huge mug of coffee for you


----------



## mrsmac

Oooh, coffee would be lovely, can I have one? Bang you need to drink lots of water to help with the hangover. Can I get you a hairy lemon?  Vegemite toast is also claimed to be good for hangovers.


----------



## middie

more coffee coming up


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

> HELLO!!!!! Anybody here? I opened my mailbox today and I saw a coupon for a meal!!!
> Thank yu Sushi!!!
> Surprised!!! Hmmmm... What can I do? Should I use it now, to get breakfast or for lunch today?? I want to think about it...


 Msalper.... Im here! A bit late though. I had to take my car in for repairs.     Anyhew, have you decided what you want? If Im not around one of our staff is SURE to serve ya!


----------



## msalper

Thanks Sushi... Don't worry about me.. I can wait for hours.. Take your time...  

Hmm.. I 'm ready to eat cordon bleu for starter... then I'll have baked potatoes stuffed with sausages and double cheese... after that, I want to drink a cup of coffee with chocalate cookies...


----------



## mrsmac

I'll have what he's having!


----------



## thier1754

-DEADLY SUSHI- said:
			
		

> Msalper.... Im here! A bit late though. I had to take my car in for repairs.  Anyhew, have you decided what you want? If Im not around one of our staff is SURE to serve ya!


 
Hi Sush!  Hi, guys!  I've been running around like a madwoman and I never get in here.  Today I was determined to stay home, clean house, practice and talk to the dc gang.  What's happening in here?  Coupons???


----------



## Alix

Hi all. Do you still serve food in here? I thought it was a B&B now. If you still have a cafe I would kill for a latte and some madeleines. Oh look, I brought some madeleines with me! Anyone want some?


----------



## mrsmac

I'll have a latte too please, and can I have a madeleine please Alix? I don't really know what they are but I think they are some sort of pastry? I have just finished breakfast but I am sure they are low fat lol!


----------



## Alix

They are a lovely biscuit. Sort of lemon flavoured. Very light and tasty with tea or a latte. 

Heres your latte, since jkath is off galivanting in Vegas I will just pour ours  *fwoooooosh*


----------



## Bangbang

I feel much better after that Hairy Lemon but now I got hair in my teeth.


----------



## Alix

Hey Bangbang, whats new with you?


----------



## Bangbang

Not much....same ole boring existance.I am renovating my house right now.......... thinkin about making some sushi using a pan instead of my rice cooker. My wife gave it away.  How are you doing?


----------



## mrsmac

Bang, we may have to wax your teeth to get the hair off- hold on while I warm some wax!!


----------



## mrsmac

Alix said:
			
		

> They are a lovely biscuit. Sort of lemon flavoured. Very light and tasty with tea or a latte.
> 
> Heres your latte, since jkath is off galivanting in Vegas I will just pour ours  *fwoooooosh*



That sounds great, thanks. When will jkath be back? Can we do a barista course while shes away so we can work the machine?


----------



## Alix

I'm fully trained, she showed me before she left. I think she will be back on Monday.


----------



## mrsmac

Excellent can you teach me???  Thanks for the madeleine it was delicious. Do you have any more Canadian delicacies hidden away there??


----------



## thier1754

*Thier comes up for air while busily flossing Bang's teeth as he reclines in one of the lounge recliners and watches soap operas.* Stop crying, Bang...You knew it wasn't really Tom's baby Rachael was carrying.  Now dry your eyes and open your mouth!! *floss...floss...scrub...squeak...*


----------



## thier1754

Hi, Alix!!


----------



## Alix

mrsmac said:
			
		

> Excellent can you teach me??? Thanks for the madeleine it was delicious. Do you have any more Canadian delicacies hidden away there??


 
Well I don't know if it is Canadian or not but I love madeleines. How about some maple coffee. Mmmmmmm! 

Hi thier, long time no visit.


----------



## thier1754

Yep.  Life has been crazy.


----------



## Bangbang

Ok.......how about giving me a shave while your at it?


----------



## Alix

Bangbang said:
			
		

> Not much....same ole boring existance.I am renovating my house right now.......... thinkin about making some sushi using a pan instead of my rice cooker. My wife gave it away.  How are you doing?


 
Not too bad, my computer is having fits and we are having a bunch of very expensive things done to fix our house. So I completely sympathize with the reno stuff. 

Oh, and I do sushi rice in a regular pot all the time. Works just fine.


----------



## thier1754

Bangbang said:
			
		

> Ok.......how about giving me a shave while your at it?


 
Okay, a shave it is...A little off the top of the feet while I'm at it? And the back?


----------



## thier1754

*scritch...scratch...swoof...swaff...* Geez, Bang, what's all this fluff in your ears?  Let me get that for you.  Oops.  Can you still hear me? Bang? Bang???


----------



## middie

shall i call 911 ?


----------



## thier1754

Um, I think so, Middie.  He's not responding.  Sure looks good, though.  I do a mean job of shaving!! (Literally??)


----------



## Alix

Stand back I know CPR. middie, you do the rescue breathing I'll do compressions. GO!


----------



## thier1754

Thanks, girls!  I think he's starting to come around.  Oh oh...Are you okay, Middie?  I forgot to tell you Bang had three helpings of KimChee tonight.


----------



## middie

no wonder i feel faint


----------



## middie

okay now nausea is setting in


----------



## thier1754

Oh, dear.  Here, Middie, come out on the porch with me and get some air.  Smell the lavender and roses?


----------



## middie

*stumbling onto porch with their and getting a huge intake of nicely scented air*
okay if i keep doing this i'll feel much better


----------



## Alix

Here's a Pepsi Middie. Sorry about that. Take comfort in saving a life though.


----------



## middie

ahh fresh air and pepsi. thank you guys !


----------



## Maidrite

May I have This Dance stop that Barbara OHHHHHHHH........  HI guys well an ackward moment........I need a number #237 for Barbara and a # 251 lite for me please ! Have a Nice Day !


----------



## thier1754

I played for a lovely garden wedding a month ago. Tonight I've received an e-mail from the mother of the bride telling me that the newlyweds' apartment burned to the ground this afternoon and they've lost everything. Please pray for Alyssa and Brian.


----------



## crewsk

How sad their! They have my prayers!


----------



## Alix

Oh no, that is just awful. I hope they get back on their feet soon.


----------



## thier1754

Thanks, ladies.  Me, too.


----------



## Bangbang

That sucks! How did it happen?


----------



## thier1754

I'm not sure, Bang.  I do know that they were in Eastern WA and began to travel west across the state to pick up some family members who were at camp and deliver them to the Seattle area.  They ran into a huge dust storm and their car blew up.  They tried to turn back, but there was a massive 60 car pile up.  When they finally made it back to Eastern WA, they found their apartment had burned to the ground.  I don't know how the fire started...


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Thier that is sad.   BUT...... they are ok thank God! 

Arrrrghhhh...... I had a birthday party for my friend yesterday. I havent drank that much since I was in college.   I hurt. I hurt BAD. It would help if a single woman came over to snuggle. I LOVE snuggling!   Its sooooooooooo relaxing! Takes care of headaces and hangovers in minutes.

Man, I gotta get married.


----------



## mrsmac

Sushi, hope you are feeling better, I haven't had a hangover in years but I still shudder at the memory!! Have some of Bang's Hairy Lemon and some vegemite toast. I like Coca Cola and a McDonalds Cheeseburger for a hangover but someone has to get it for me.
Send me your requirements in a woman and I'll find you a "top Aussie chick!!". Theres 3 single women at school (teachers not students!!!)


----------



## cara

you should try sour herrings ;o)
that brings back the minerals you lost...
or something different salty... dont`t forget to drink.. but only water or tea...


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

> sour herrings




  sour HERRINGS????   *running to washroom*


----------



## cara

yeah, it really helps...  

Ì`ll try to explain...
you have the hangover because you lose a lot of minerals and salts....
there is a hormon, which makes the kidneys go round, that's why you have to wash your hands so ften when you drink alc  
the kidney is not able to take back all the minerals in the blood and so they will be brought out..... 
hope you understood.. it`s not so easy explaining in a foreign language..... 


bit alternativly you can use anything salty and mineral... ;o)


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

You did a great job!   Thank you! Here are some garlic mashed potatos. I just made them. Well, Im getting ready for the week. Gotta go up to my room. *going into elevator*


----------



## kitchenelf

Saw this and had to say - I love pickled herrings - that may be the same thing as sour!!  YUM - my Dad and I used to run my mother off by eating them - and oysters, and sardines, and very rare steak!!!!!  I thought it was soooo funny to watch her run screaming from the kitchen!!!


----------



## Maidrite

Welcome Cara to Discuss Cooking and I hope you enjoy it as much as we do.  

Deadly Sushi I am still waiting for my Food I ordered, But Since you have a hangover     I forgive you my Friend !


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

> ........I need a number #237 for Barbara and a # 251 lite for me please ! Have a Nice Day !


Ok....... am I the only guy serving people in here anymore!!???  

People dont like working in here anymore?   Maybe everyone is on vacation.  

OK...... here you go Maidrite. *lifting giant scone on counter* heres your scone and a glass on vanilla soymilk. Enjoy!  

And for Barbara, heres 3 pieces of our spicy fried chicken and a bowl of artichoke soup. Enjoy!


----------



## middie

*running in tackling sush*
hiya sush !!! sorry i haven't
been here much. reality is
interfering again. forgive me ?


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

(OPPPPPPHHHHH!!!!!!!!)   Middie! *rubbing head* Good to see you!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





   Where you been? Work huh? Thats what Im guessing. Well tell them you need a few days off to work at the B&B.   Say, since youre here, can you chop up some roma tomatos, garlic, onions, cilantro and sqeeze a lime or two? The folks in room 4 want something to dip their chips into. 

I already made them homemade potato chips and a vinegar dip. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Its HOT around the fryer! 
OHHHHHH! most importantly..... give Sushi a hug!!!!


----------



## Bangbang

Bang comes in drunk again adking for more beeze.


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Bang, drink this 1/2 gallon of water and Gatoraide and we will talk.


----------



## mrsmac

Sushi I think we might need to have an intervention for Bang. What do you think?


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Nawwwww.... he was a lot worse. Lets just out him in the Ocean Room with a shot of good vodka and a bottle of cold water and Gatoraide. He will be fine.


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Okie Dokie...... any thoughts on room service for our guests? 

I just went up to room 4 and got about $50 on tips. Should we split them up OR...... keep them for ourselvels? 
Also, WHY is my bed soaked in lemon juice???!!!!


----------



## crewsk

I didn't do it Sushi! I promise!!


Here's an overnight coffee cake to be put in the fridge & baked tomorrow for the breakfast crowd. Can I get a bottle of tequila & a lime please?


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Ahhhhhhhhhhh!!!! I JUST got a bottle of Cabo Wabo from that guy in Van Halen. YOu know...... the guy that WASNT David Lee Roth.  

But this stuff is GOOD! So..... here it is.... slightly chilled in a fancy glass. Heres some chunky salt and a wonderful Key Lime for ya!!! 

Thanks for the coffee cake! *putting in fridge*


----------



## crewsk

Thanks bunches! I needed that!! 

You're welcome for the coffee cake. I'll do a big breakfast in the morning for everyone too!


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Well Heres ONE more for ya! Salute!!!! 




Im sure folks want a GOOD breakfast! Its been just coffee for awhile. PLUS our guests deserve better. As long thay pay up.


----------



## callie

ok...so i know we just opened up - but sush, geez we all worked so hard on ideas, shopping, wearing hard hats, side stepping construction - don't you think it would be a GREAT idea to have a staff retreat?  Close to the public for the weekend (or mid week) so we can all BOND, check out all the new equipment, the new rooms, and play a little bit?  prolly would be really good for morale - and we'd all be energized and ready to work again rolleyes: maybe...)


----------



## crewsk

Thanks Sushi! I feel better all ready!


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

*dropping asiago cheese on cracker* Thats a..... GREAT IDEA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!    Callie I LOVE it!!!!  


Ok, we have to pick a time and day. And are we camping in the back next to the lake? What are we going to do? 

But this idea is just fantastic! We will get it done!!!


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Awwwwwww!!! CARP! I have a confrence I have to goto tomorrow. Have to hit the sack early.  Well see you guys tomorrow! *going into elevator*


----------



## callie

Woo-hoo!!!!   Party!!!!  No uniforms, right sush???  We all know the place inside and out - so we can all do some cooking, clean up after ourselves - thanks, sushi...


----------



## crewsk

Sleep tight & sweet dream Sushi! I need to go to, have to get up early to make breakfast for hubby & the kids.


----------



## Maidrite

Thank You Sushi here is a Tip for you, I understand you are over worked heres a Cheer for you Man!    . 


I am sorry I was a little blunt yesterday, I had to close the Barbershop for lack of Business. I guess I was just to worried about that ! But things have been worse !


----------



## middie

yes i vote for camping !!!!!!
okay maidrite so who's going
to cut this mop of mine ? err
hair i mean


----------



## Maidrite

I will do it for you Middie! 

I need the value menu till I get back on my feet !


----------



## middie

one value menu coming up.
that'll be 2 cheeseburgers
a medium fry and a medium coke
but i'll supersize it for you, on the
house. just don't tell sush
shhhhhhh


----------



## Maidrite

Thank You Middie !I need two of those to go Barbara needs something to eat too !


----------



## mrsmac

Can I vote luxury retreat for the staff? We need to be pampered! I think Bang needs people to drink with as well and I am in the mood for vodka!! It has been a long and bad day.


----------



## crewsk

Good morning everyone! It's been so long since we've had a big breakfast I thought I'd make one. There's a hot coffee cake & coffee on the counter so help yourselves to that & I'll be in the kitchen cooking. I think we'll have sausage cheese grits casserole, potato bacon fritatta, cat head biscuits, gravy, & fresh fruit(cantaloupe, strawberries, blueberries, honeydew, & grapes). If you want anything else, just let me know!


----------



## PA Baker

That all sounds wonderful, crewsk, thanks!  I think I'll start with the coffee cake and fruit and move on fro there!


----------



## middie

i'm with pa. start with one and continue from there lol


----------



## callie

cat head biscuits?  what's that???


----------



## Bangbang

Hey! I need a mop...bucket and some bleach.....someone really messed up in the Ocean Room.


----------



## crewsk

callie said:
			
		

> cat head biscuits?  what's that???


 
They're just big buttermilk biscuits callie, cat head just refers to the size & shape (no cats were injured or mistreated in any way during the making of this breakfast ). PA & middie, glad y'all enjoyed it! Bang, here's you a mop, bleach, & some really good air fresheners.


----------



## callie

crewsk said:
			
		

> They're just big buttermilk biscuits callie, cat head just refers to the size & shape (no cats were injured or mistreated in any way during the making of this breakfast ). PA & middie, glad y'all enjoyed it! Bang, here's you a mop, bleach, & some really good air fresheners.


 
thanks for clearing that up for me...i never heard that name before...kinda scary.


----------



## crewsk

It's a Southern thing & I forget we're not all from the South on here. Sorry about that!


----------



## callie

hubby is from the baton rouge area...and my mom's from texas...this is still a new one on me  thanks, crewsk!!


----------



## crewsk

I'm not sure where it originated from. I've lived in South Carolina my entire life & that's what my grandma & several of the older people at my church call them.


----------



## callie

Are they drop biscuits?


----------



## crewsk

Here's the recipe I use for them. Hope this helps some! I don't use a food processor, I just combine all the dry ingredients & cut in the shortening.

CAT-HEAD BISCUITS 

2 c. all purpose flour
1 1/2 tsp. baking powder
1 1/2 tsp. sugar
1/3 c. solid vegetable shortening, cut into walnut size pieces
1 c. buttermilk
Unsalted butter, melted
In a food processor combine all dry ingredients and shortening. Process until mixture resembles coarse meal. Add buttermilk and process, using pulse motion, until mixture is moistened. (This can also be done by hand using 2 knives to cut in shortening.) Turn dough out onto a floured surface and knead lightly 3 or 4 times. Divide dough into 10 small pieces; roll and flatten each into a 1/2" thick round (about the size of the average house-cat's head) and place on two lightly greased baking sheets. Brush each top with melted butter and bake in preheated 450 degree oven for 12 minutes or until golden brown. Makes 10 large biscuits.


----------



## callie

ohhhh...I see!  shape them about the size of a house cat's head (hmmm...)  I thought maybe by "dropping" them instead of shaping them, they came out in weird, lumpy shapes.  OK.  I get it now. I'm saving the recipe - thanks!!


----------



## Maidrite

I got Dropped on my head lots when I was Little !


----------



## Bangbang

Maidrite said:
			
		

> I got Dropped on my head lots when I was Little !


 
Me too......I even got scars to prove it.


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Bang..... you can have the Ocean Room to live in for a month. I WANT you to be in it. Cleaning service comes over at 10. If you dont let them in..... it wont be till the next day. The mini bar and stuff WONT be refreshed though. So.... in your spare time, if you want, we have a HUGE garden in the back of the B&B. It needs to be tended too! NO ONE ELSE has touched it.   You are free to use everything we have. Please dont have more than 6 shots. WE have cameras. And I watch them. We love you buddy!


----------



## Bangbang

Well.....seems someone has planted some illegal plants......about 50 of them.  Sushi ......Do you want me to pull them out!  Ughh! Helicopters are flying over me and they are telling me to lie down and put my hands behind my back. Darn those bullhorns are loud.


----------



## Maidrite

Your Ok Bang bang they don't care if you have rare cattail  in you flower bed ! I need a #234 and a 329 lite Please!


----------



## Bangbang

Octopus Pie and Chicken Livers coming up.


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Ohhhhhhhhhh!!!!! Octopus Pie!!!!  ANy left for ME????  




> Well.....seems someone has planted some illegal plants......about 50 of them. Sushi ......Do you want me to pull them out! Ughh! Helicopters are flying over me and they are telling me to lie down and put my hands behind my back. Darn those bullhorns are loud.


DIG THEM UP!!!!!!!!!    Take the pontoon boat and toss them ALL in the lake!!!!! Then take that land and plant some basil and other herbs. This is not good.


----------



## middie

Bangbang said:
			
		

> Well.....seems someone has planted some illegal plants......about 50 of them. Sushi ......Do you want me to pull them out! Ughh! Helicopters are flying over me and they are telling me to lie down and put my hands behind my back. Darn those bullhorns are loud.


 
it WASN'T me i swear !!!!!!!!!


----------



## Maidrite

*Boy Sushi did I have a Bad DAY!*


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Maidrite..... Star Trek DVD get scratched?  


Where did you find the old Klingon Bird of Prey? Star Trek: The Motion Picture?


----------



## Alix

Hi all. What happened Maidrite? Can we do something to make you feel better?


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Hey, who was in room 2? Theres a MONKEY in there!!! It ordered room service.


----------



## Alix

OH! I was looking for him! Thats Ralph, he plays the cymbals down at the corner for $. He looked cold so I let him come in, then I lost him. Sorry.


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Ahhhhhhhhhhhhh..........   Ok.   Is he ummmmmm...... you know........ trained????????? 


By the way take a pitcher of Miller Lite up to room 2.


----------



## Alix

Trained? Well he can play the cymbals...OMGosh! You mean TRAINED...EWWWW!! I sure hope so! Maybe we need to rethink the pitcher?


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Good idea Alix.  Where does he usually live? He have an owner? He speaks in sign language I think. What does THIS mean? *making hand gestures*


----------



## Alix

I think it means "Please adopt me I am lonely"


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Thats a relief! I thought it meant something else. Well..... where are we going to keep him??? *thinking* 




*snapping fingers* I got it! Downstairs! There is a room thats open. Its next to Jkath! No windows. But maybe re can redecorate it. He can use the The Tropical Forest room for now. What do you think Alix?


----------



## Alix

Oh I think the tropical forest room will be perfect for him! I will take him there now. Thanks Sushi, you have such a big heart!


----------



## Bangbang

-DEADLY SUSHI- said:
			
		

> Ohhhhhhhhhh!!!!! Octopus Pie!!!!  ANy left for ME????
> 
> 
> 
> DIG THEM UP!!!!!!!!!  Take the pontoon boat and toss them ALL in the lake!!!!! Then take that land and plant some basil and other herbs. This is not good.


 
Ok......I did it.....but on the way they caught fire from the heat of the muffler on the truck. No further comment other than can I have 25 sliders please?


----------



## Alix

BangBang, here are 5 sliders. 25 would make you very sick. I also brought you a BIG salad to fill you up. And a bag of Doritos.


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

And Bang, here is some BBQ pulled pork sandwiches. They have chopped tomato and spinich in them on a wheat bun! THEY ROCK!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Maidrite

Sushi Can I have four of those to Go and a 2 Large Unsweet Ice Teas to go ?


----------



## middie

here ya go maidrite. 4 bbq pulled pork sandwiches with maters and spinach. 
and here's 2 large unsweetened ice tea to go. enjoy !


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

I think that no one is interested in this place anymore.   We have a TON of guests comming in. Yet there isnt the staff to take care of them. Should we shut the place down? I really dont want to. But if this keeps up, we have to downsize. And go back to ONE single room with counters. It breaks my heart.


----------



## Alix

Sushi, I think this place is TOO big. (thats a lot of posts to wade thru for someone new)

Why don't you bulldoze and start from scratch? I bet it would bring new folks in.


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

And loose our history??!! I cant see that. But I can understand why new folks dont come here. Its overwhelming! Does anyone remember The Grotto? Or that we have a Pine Tree Maze? Or that we have the Cafe', a dinning room and a lounge? ORRRRRRRRRRRRR the rear of the B&B? The lake? The golf carts? The Garden? The path AROUND the lake? The rooms underneath the Cafe'? The GREAT aquariums that Bang made in the lounge? That the Lounge has a stage? There are avacado trees next to the Pine Tree Forest Maze? That we have a jacuzzi? That MY apartment is on the second floor? That Dove has her woodshed by the garden? That we have HUGE metal vessils to make beer? And that The Grotto is in front of the Cafe'? And it has a waterfall and a fountain?


THEN we could talk about our themed rooms on the top floor. YIKES! Im tired!


----------



## mrsmac

I like the history, I only came in recently but I have coped! 
and thanks for that bit of run down Sushi- I didn't know a lot of those things.
I will clean the guest rooms today, I am in a cleaning frenzy so i may as well continue but can someone clean my cockatiels cage out for me? Also can I have a chocolate malted milkshake?? Thanks


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Milkshake? No problemo!   Here ya go!   And that for cleaning! 

And ALIX!!!! What are we going to do with the monkey??


----------



## Alix

I have been talking to the San Diego zoo. They have a lonely little girl chimp who would like a companion so I suggested we send him there. What do you think. He keeps doing *waving arms wildly* this when I talk to him about it. I don't know what that means do you?


----------



## middie

alix i think it means he wants to go see the girl monkey lol


----------



## mrsmac

Great we could donate him to the zoo and then sponsor him!


----------



## thier1754

I vote we all squeeze into Sushi's second floor room and have a huge slumber party. Popcorn, soda, sub sandwiches. The girls can do each other's hair and nails and talk about the boys, and the boys can brag about their amazing attractiveness to the girls. Movies, music, staying up all night and sleeping in on Sunday...Well, we can always go to the late service for those who are church-goers. Pillow fights manditory. Tawny can come if he behaves. I'm bringing Beavis and Max.


----------



## Alix

I just made some boozy chocolate bread pudding. I'll bring that.


----------



## thier1754

Yum.  I'll definitely be having a piece of that.  Here are the pj's I'm going to wear:


----------



## thier1754

Manditory? Nah...I think it's mandatory.  *Thier blushes...* My daddy was a spelling champion.  I did not get that gene.


----------



## Alix

Are those trapdoor jammies thier?


----------



## thier1754

Uh...Yes. Are they not sufficiently cool to be one of the girls?


----------



## middie

hey i want a pair of them jammies too !!!!!!!
sorry i haven't been on much guys. reality
issues i have to tend to. sush DON'T close the 
b and b !!!!!!!!!


----------



## thier1754

Here's a pair for you, too Middie! I found this lovely purple pair...Hope that's okay.

I understand reality interfering.  Now where's Sushi? I hope he's not...well...too mellow to host the party tonight.


----------



## middie

their purple is my favorite color !!!!
oh you're a doll !!! okay i must get off now
and back to reality issues *sigh*.
goodnight guys


----------



## thier1754

Oh, good, Middie!  I thought you were a lover of purple.   I may be back, but I've got a ripping headache.  I'll be poking my head in, but we may need to raincheck the slumber party.


----------



## Alix

middie, I didn't mean to CLOSE the B&B, just start a fresh thread and let this one be archived. That way we don't lose anything here, and yet new folks feel less threatened by the post count. 

thier, sorry I ditched last night. I had to deliver some stuff to daughter #1 at a sleepover and then party with daughter #2. I thought of you though. Hope your headache is better, I seem to have caught it from you.


----------



## thier1754

Sorry about your head, Alix. It's probably weather changes/barometer issues.  I'm playing for the Lutherans this morning, so I hafta go and spiff up. See you later!


----------



## Bangbang

I just got stung by our Lionfish.........Woweeeeeeeeeee! ....it hurts like someone bashed my finger with a redhot hammer.


----------



## thier1754

Poor Bang!  How many times have I told you to keep your hand out of the tank! Or were you preparing the fish for dinner?


----------



## callie

Are you gonna be OK, bang?


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Bang are you alright?!    HEY! Did anyone feed the monkey?!


----------



## callie

I can't FIND the monkey!!


----------



## Maidrite

*Ok Barbara and I are ready to party! Sushi we will get them up and dancing!*


----------



## Maidrite

Oh and afterward we can go for a ride along the beach!  
*I don't know about you all but i am having the time of my life LOL! May I please have a # 14 and Ice Tea unsweet please! *


----------



## mrsmac

Gosh Maidrite you and Barbara look just how i imagined!!! I'm so glad you posted the family photos.
I fed the monkey, I had some leftover bananas.


----------



## Barbara L

mrsmac said:
			
		

> Gosh Maidrite you and Barbara look just how i imagined!!! I'm so glad you posted the family photos.
> I fed the monkey, I had some leftover bananas.


I'm not sure if I should feel complimented or insulted!  It depends on if you meant the dancing pictures or the horse picture!    

 Barbara


----------



## crewsk

WOW Barbara! You better hold on to Maidrite tight, someone might try to take him away! I never knew you two could dance so well either!


----------



## Barbara L

Yep, that's us!  Mr. and Mrs. Twinkletoes and Grace!

 Barbara


----------



## mrsmac

Barbara L said:
			
		

> I'm not sure if I should feel complimented or insulted! It depends on if you meant the dancing pictures or the horse picture!
> 
> Barbara



I meant the dancing ones!!! You two are a regular Fred and Ginger. Aren't you a bit young for maidrite? Aren't your parents concerned about the relationship?


----------



## Maidrite

*Mrsmac we are OLD SCHOOL on this issue. (FROM SCENT OF A WOMAN) When in doubt just tango on!    *


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Ok ok.... It was FUN! Back to business!  Room 2 wants a double water purification..... Room 26 wants a mint stoli.... ahhhhhhhhhhhh.... room 15 wants a hambger close to raw with Wedge fries..... thats it. PLEASE help! Im going to sleep!


----------



## Maidrite

Got you covered Sushi, and I even mopped the floor !


----------



## middie

just popping in to say hi guys !!! i don't think i'll ever finish with this clean up !!!!
but when and if i do i'll be back in full force !


----------



## Maidrite

But Middie You can't go just yet, I was Hoping you would take my order! I need a #451 and a Large Unsweet Tea !


----------



## mrsmac

i'll get it for you patri... sorry i mean Maidrite!
Do you want fries with that? (Oops sorry the KFC training from my youth is coming back!)


----------



## crewsk

Breakfast time!! We've got spinich, ham, & swiss quiche & a nice fruit salad.


----------



## Maidrite

I will take some of each !


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Ok! Thats IT!   The monkey is in the lounge smoking a cigarette! We need to find this guy a HOME! And they are MY cigarettes!!!   Room 22 needs a tray of strawberrries dipped in semi-sweet chocolate. And room 6 needs 25 straws.   Plus we are having Poker Night tomorrow. And expecting 74 guests. We need to make 4 gallos of salsa. Plus the bakery area is a MESS!!!!! ARRRRRRGGGGHH!    *stompping into office*


----------



## middie

strawberries dipped in semi-sweet chocolate... check.
25 straws... check. i don't even want to know why.
4 gallos salsa... check. plus on more for good measure.

can somebody else do the cleaning pleeease ???
i've been cleaning since saturday evening !!!!!


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Awwwwwwwwwww Middie!!!!!!!!! I love ya! ((((((((((((((((HUG)))))))))))))) 


Thanks!  Youre always there. As for the straws........ not sure.


----------



## middie

*knocking softly on sushi's door*

sush, i got everything done for you
except the cleaning part. room 22 got
the berries and room 6 has their straws.
the salsa's in the really big cooler down
in the cellar. i'm going to bed now. goodnight.


----------



## callie

Okay, middie, sush...I'm here to clean up! Everything will be spotless and shining when I finish!! Then I'm off to bed.


----------



## middie

Awwwwwwwwwww Middie!!!!!!!!! I love ya! ((((((((((((((((HUG)))))))))))))) 

i love you too sush. ((( huge hugs )))
goodnight.


----------



## middie

callie you're heaven sent you know that ?
thank you a million times over !!


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

*hugging Middie* Thanks sweetie! I left something special on your pillow down stairs. ENJOY!


----------



## middie

*tearing up as i see the rose on my pillow*

sush you're too sweet )


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

CALLIE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! *SMOOCH* You are a blessing!! Thank you. Do you have a room down stairs? I forgot. Well, here is a ceramic thingy of a guy & girl hugging. It cost $50! I dont get it BUT I hope you enjoy it!


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Well im pooped. Off I go! See ya tomorrow!   *going into elevator*


----------



## mrsmac

I'll be the night manager while you guys are asleep!


----------



## thier1754

Morning, folks.  I'm off to work, but I wanted to say "hi". Drove to heck and gone yesterday for an 80th birthday by the ocean.  I'd like to be a guest of the B and B this afternoon, instead of a worker.  I need some tender loving care and a long rest.  Could you check me in, Sushi? (By the way, I left a little prezzie for Miss Redhead that works with you...She'll find an exploding cigar and a little vial of red ants all gift wrapped on her desk.  Let me know how she likes 'em!)


----------



## mrsmac

Relax and enjoy. I have a room ready for you and complimentary chocolates on the pillow. Would you like a masseuse sent up??


----------



## thier1754

Sounds lovely!  Yes, a gentle massage would be so nice.  May I sleep in in the morning? And could you have fresh roses in the room and a nice young male string quartet playing while I eat my breakfast? Just something quiet and cheerful.  Thanks!!


----------



## callie

-DEADLY SUSHI- said:
			
		

> CALLIE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! *SMOOCH* You are a blessing!! Thank you. Do you have a room down stairs? I forgot. Well, here is a ceramic thingy of a guy & girl hugging. It cost $50! I dont get it BUT I hope you enjoy it!


 
Thanks, sush!  My room is in the storage shack out by the lake.  It's soooo peaceful out there.  That way I can keep an eye on the golf carts.


----------



## Maidrite

Good Night All (as I switch off the Lights after a sandwich and a Glass of milk.) Vaya Con Dios Amegos


----------



## thier1754

Good night, Maidrite! Sorry I wasn't in time to chat...


----------



## Maidrite

thier1754 said:
			
		

> Good night, Maidrite! Sorry I wasn't in time to chat...


 
I would have enjoyed that too Thier  ! I will take my rain check though. HAVE A MAIDRITE DAY !


----------



## mrsmac

Fine I'll do the night shift again!! Is there anything that needs doing?


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Oh NOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!   The Star Trek convention is going to be here on Sunday!   They want a place that isnt so expensive as a UNION town.   Guys, lets not use up spare time! get you uniforms on and lets plan and goto work!


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

We will use a Recipe called Star Guacamole!


----------



## mrsmac

Will we make a spaceship shaped cake?? Intergalactic burgers??
I'll start getting their rooms ready.


----------



## middie

oh man... i wasn't here when i was needed the most.    i feel terrible !!!!!!!
sush i'm soooooooo sorry !!!!!!!


----------



## Maidrite

Boy was that party a smash hit look at the photos! They said we did great !


----------



## Maidrite

Sushi They want to book a Land of the Giants one next weekend!


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Well as long as there are NO giants! Geeeeeez. This place is a ghost town!   Where in heck IS everyone?! 

Well I better check on our food supplies. I have Mable cleaning some of the rooms. And what ever happened to that monkey?


----------



## thier1754

Hey, Sushi! I'll vacuum and put fresh flowers in all of the rooms. Cinnamon rolls are rising in the kitchen, and the string quartet's learning new-agey music for those guys...Anything else I can do?


----------



## Maidrite

Sushi If we Build it they will Come you will see everyones out having a BB right now!


----------



## KAYLINDA

Since I haven't used it yet, (I was saving it for a special occasion)...May I send my coupon to someone who needs it in Louisiana?


----------



## mrsmac

What food do Land of the Giants fans eat??? I don't think I've ever seen the show, when was it on??


----------



## Maidrite

It was one of the GREAT SIXTYS SHOWS Around the same time as Voyage to the Bottom of the Sea , and Lost In Space in Fact they used the same props in all three. Of Course Star Trek, Bonanza, FBI, Time Tunnel,BATMAN,GREEN HORNET, COMBAT,RAT PATROL, MAN FROM UNCLE,MISSION IMPOSSIBLE,NIGHT GALLERY,MY FAVORITE MARTIAN,ANDY GRIFFITH SHOW, TWILIGHT ZONE, RAY BRADBURY THEATER,OUTER LIMITS,ITS ABOUT TIME ITS ABOUT SPACE,I DREAM OF JEANNIE, I LOVE LUCY,GOMER PYLE,HEE HAW,ADAM -12,GET SMART,Just before LOVE AMERICAN STYLE,BRADY BUNCH, YOU KNOW WHAT THOSE WERE THEY DAYS!  

LAND OF THE GIANT FOOD IS THE SAME AS WE EAT HERE ON EARTH. JUST A LOT MORE OF IT LOL!
LAST WEEK WITH THE KLINGON GAK AND BLOOD WORM PIE, THOLIN ALE, ROMULIN WINE WHICH ISN'T TO COME THROUGH THE NEUTUREL ZONE WAS THE PROBLEM! 

NEXT QUESTION ?


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

> Since I haven't used it yet, (I was saving it for a special occasion)...May I send my coupon to someone who needs it in Louisiana?


 
What a WONDERFUL thought! Nope. You STILL get your favorite meal! But Youre idea got me thinking. Thinking of how we can really help. I'll keep ya posted. I would say I would send $500,000 virtual dollars over there. But that just dosent even feel right to say. We need to do something that really impacts the area. Lets wait about 5 days. Sunday. And lets see what is the BEST place to send our efforts to.  
KAYLINDA..... what'll have???


----------



## Bangbang

Bang staggers in and falls flat on his face.


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

*getting forklift* *BEEP* *BEEP* *BEEP* *BEEP* *BEEP* *BEEP* Ok Bang, youre in good...... forks.   *driving into elevator* ......... *pressing BASEMENT button* I'll put ya in bed. As soon as this elevator gets going!


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Just waiting for the elevator to move here. Man, its getting warm in here.  *turning off forklift*


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

UH-ohhhhhhh.......  I dont think the elevator can take the weight of the forklift.  

*pushing EMERGENCY button* HELLLLLLLLLLLP!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

HELLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLP!!!!!!!!!!!! *banging on elevator door* ANYONE OUT THERE? Bang and I are stuck in the ELEVATOR!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## thier1754

*Thier arrives with a sledge hammer and demolishes the door, extracting Sushi and Bang.* Sometimes brute force works best!! Hi, guys!


----------



## Bangbang

Bang hurls all over the elevator.


----------



## KAYLINDA

I will have a small Kc....cooked mr...and a baked potato.  Salad with thousand island.  And thank you all so much!


----------



## KAYLINDA

Oh!  And could I have the table the farthest from the elevator?  lol


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Oh thank YOU!!!!!!!!!!! Thier!!!!!! Youre the best!   It was HOT in their! Water please. Twist of lime!


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Lets get Bang to his room in the basement. Thanks for the water! I have a REALLY bad taste for chocolate chip cookies. Is PAbaker around?!


----------



## thier1754

Here you go, KayL...Bang, there's a bed waiting for you and a lovely nurse specializing in gastric issues. She's assigned to feed you rice pudding in small spoonfulls. Bon appetit and sweet dreams!


----------



## thier1754

You mean like these cookies I just took out of the oven???


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

YES!!!!!!!!!!!!!! *drinking some water and diving into cookies*

PERFECT!!!!   *grabbing cookies and walking up the stairs to bedroom*
Thanks Thier!!!!!!!!!!!!! Im going to sleep with my cookies.   No one bug me till tomorrow.


----------



## thier1754

No crumbs in the sheets, young man!  *Tucking Sushi in, closing his door and hanging a "Do not disturb" sign on the knob...Tiptoeing away...*


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

*hanging beads* Ok New Orleans is closed. Not US! We have to take up the slack!!!!!  
Drinks and appetizers are half price after 5pm!!!!!!!
We have the blues and jazz playing. I booked a band for tomorrow. 
People lets get *HAPPY!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## thier1754

We're happy here in Gig Harbor!!


----------



## middie

sush... do  you think we can bring some of the people from new orleans here ?


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

If I can Middie! Free rooms for folks that went thru the hurricane! But we have only 32 rooms. God help the folks that are suffering. We will have golf cart races at 8pm CST.   Im sooooooooooo tired. *going into elevator*


----------



## Maidrite

Now is the Time to pray hard, and Loud ! Can I have a Double shot of Milk ?


----------



## Bangbang

thier1754 said:
			
		

> Here you go, KayL...Bang, there's a bed waiting for you and a lovely nurse specializing in gastric issues. She's assigned to feed you rice pudding in small spoonfulls. Bon appetit and sweet dreams!


 
Hey Why the restraints........and will someone do something about those bugs under my skin. Ughhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

*popping in Bangs room* Hi Bang. *hitting button that releases Bang* There ya go! Crewsk made some BBQ pork with string beans(with butter and bread crums) and garlic smashed potatos for you! Try to stay away from making mushroom soup again please. SOme of them are NOT good for you!


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

*polishing brass at bar* Open for business folks. What will ya have?   Is this polish toxic?!


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

*looking around* okie dokie. Place is empty. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





(LICK!!!!!!!!!!!!)   Thats IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Im having a drink.


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

*having another Guiness* I have the whole place to myself! *turning on Caddy Shack Theme* WOOOOO HOOOOO!!! *dancing like the gopher*


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Im lonely.   And we need advertising! This sucks.   Im going to have another tasty beverage and THEN I going to do an advertising campaign. Where is the STAFF???!!!!  


What a horrible night. *looking at tumble weed* Ahhh.... *tumble weed looking at Sushi* I had too much to drink.


----------



## KAYLINDA

Sushi!!!!! Yooooo Hoooooo....wake up!!!   My gosh...one too many Guiness's!


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhh......... what kinda ket for ya?


----------



## KAYLINDA

If it puts you to sleep that well...I'll have a guiness!


----------



## Maidrite

Sushi ,don't bogart the booze pass one over !


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Maidrite here is my famous BLUE drink. Yes.... blue. I order drinks on color.


----------



## SierraCook

KAYLINDA said:
			
		

> If it puts you to sleep that well...I'll have a guiness!


 
Me, too.  I love Guiness.


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

*serving Sierra a BIG glass of Guiness* here ya go ma'am!  


Please pick out the next song!


----------



## SierraCook

Livin' on a Prayer by Bon Jovi


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

*putting in CD* Here we go!


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

I want to play a CD I just got. It has sounds of the forest and rain and thunderstorms and stuff. Maybe it will relax folks. Its 1:50am over here. What do you think? Its a MOOD cd.


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Please disregard the message that was here. I was very intoxicated and going thru my bills. It was overwhelming. I wasnt in the best of moods either. I had a bad Friday. My starter in my car went out. I was late for work. My manager is on my rear side. Anyways, Im fine. Things just seemed overwhelming at the moment. Just afraid that my plans wont work out. And all the bad things happening in the world are not too uplifting either. Sorry to bring all that into the forum. 
Anyhew, business as usual.


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Hey! Its Kenny Chesney AND Renee Zellweger!!  They are here for a night or two during Labor Day weekend. I gave them the Rainforest Room. 

Alright staff..... distract Kenny. I need some time with Renee.  I know shes married but I just want to stare into those eyes for a minute or 2! Wow! 
They are under an alias. They want to be called Tommy Figgerhill and Eva Gorlongia.


----------



## middie

going to distract kenny.
i'll be gone awhile 
*evil grin*


----------



## KAYLINDA

does that leave me to do all the cooking again?  geez...this isn't fair!  lol


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

*Looking at Kenny follow Middie into lounge* GO KAYLINDA!!! I have to check on the Rainforest Room.


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

CRAP!!!!!!!! Room 15 wants to have 2 hamburgers and a side of fries.   No time to mingle. Lets go!


----------



## thier1754

No time to cook tonight...I'm on my way to bed.  What happened to Bang? I really did have a nice nurse for him.  Sounds like he was having some kind of substance problems...Hope he got back home safe.


----------



## msalper

I have a stomachache, I had  BBQ and i think I have eaten chicken wings too much last night... 
Is there any special tea or drink please for me? Or something else? Help  me!!! Crying....


----------



## thier1754

Sympathies to you! Tummy aches are so miserable. I guess I'd drink weak tea and other warm, clear drinks and eat some rice to calm things down. Stay away from anything with fat in it for a while. Get better soon!


----------



## msalper

Thank you Thier for your interest!!.. its getting well now... thank you....


----------



## thier1754

You're welcome.


----------



## middie

awww that kenny... such a great guy


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

What did he do Middie?


----------



## KAYLINDA

I know!  I know!  I wasn't cooking...I was peeking!


----------



## middie

he's just a very nice guy. 
a true gentleman.
and funny too.


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Yea.... ok.   Or wait...... are you speaking ME?!  

The Grandmothers for Gastric Greatness are comming to stay for 3 nights. We better start making lots of cookies! I promisssed them free crossword books and warm fuzzy slippers. Hence, if you see a few rabbits missing from our mini-zoo......... nevermind.


----------



## middie

NO DON'T TOUCH THE BUNNIES !!!!!!!

i'll knit them slippers out of wool if need be !!
sugar cookies are done. ( 6 dozen )
oatmeal peacan raisin are baking as we speak.
i'll make about 8 dozen of those.


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

ok..... wont touch the rabbits.   OH! Cookies!!!


----------



## middie

i'll make chocolate chip tomorrow. maybe 7 dozen ?


----------



## msalper

it's about 18.00 in here...Almost dinner time...Could you please prepare salads(including tomatoes, romaine lettuce and some cheese on them and please add some tuna) and red wine.... I'll be back in a hour... Thank you in advance....


----------



## middie

throwing chocolate chip cookies in oven.

making salads for msalper. msalper i have
to leave in a little bit so i'll put the salads
in the fridge for you.


----------



## middie

*DING*

oh cookies are done !!!
nobody touch them they're
for the Grandmas for Gastric
Greatness !!!!!!

i'll start on the slippers when i get back


----------



## msalper

Thank you Middie... It was delicious... I wonder what kind of cheese you added into it? Hmmm...


----------



## middie

msalper every kind of cheese i could find lol.
shredded cheddar and mozzerella, parmesan,
a little bit of blue, romano etc...


----------



## KAYLINDA

Sorry Middie...I didn't see the sign until after I ate two of them....(shame on me for "accidently" turning it over.


----------



## middie

kaylinda... okay 2 i don't mind.
but if it was 2 dozen... then you'll
have to make more lol


----------



## KAYLINDA

They were so good....that I came back to steal more....ok...I'm getting the bowls out now....now find my recipe.....


----------



## Maidrite

Me too KayLinda will you make some for me too?


----------



## Bangbang

The beer is ready to drink. Who wants some?


----------



## KAYLINDA

My recipe makes 60...will that be enough Maidrite?  Sounds like we can have beer with our cookies...yum yum???


----------



## Bangbang

Beer and cookies


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

This isnt good. Somehow all the dentures got mixed up.   BUT..... on the PLUS side, they are out ridding around in the golf carts and fishing! They all have bags of really soft cookies to eat!


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Well, looks like we are in the red.... again. We have lots of back up money, but no one is visiting. 
Guys, is it time to close?


----------



## middie

sorry sush there's his thing called life that's been interfering with my dc time.
and when i can come in... that idiot's on the other line talking about nothing. i assume he's checking up on me. that and i've been sick all week long.
so please don't close. i'll be around somehow someway.


----------



## mrsmac

Sorry Sushi I was sick last week and in hospital for 3 days so I couldn't come in, please don't close!


----------



## Bangbang

You can't close but you can turn the business over to Big Fists.


----------



## thier1754

Yawn...I've been asleep for days upstairs at this wonderful B and B...Don't close!! Where will I go to get away from it all?


----------



## Bangbang

Like I said.....my "family" and friends have special interests in this place. There will be NO closing. I am taking Sushi to increase the insurance on this place today. We will work  something out. I have some Korean friends coming into town to help persuade Sushi not to close. Would anyone like a fresh made beer?


----------



## Maidrite

Make it Two Bang and I am there. I also need 2 CAnteens with everything please !


----------



## thier1754

I don't drink, but I'd love a big plate of nachos, extra guacomole, please.


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

ok.   We'll keep it open. Hey, where in GODS name is the usuall suspects? callie? Jkath? Crewsk? Luvs? Sierra? tweedee? PA Baker?

Thats 7 people that just dissapeared. Im calling a private investigator!  I wonder if Big Fists might help. Bang?


----------



## middie

i'm here !!!!!!! don't forget about me !!!!!
i'll be busy cleaning every nook and crannie 
in this place !!!!
must attend to all the critters too !!!!!!!!


----------



## KAYLINDA

(Middie's here now.)  When should we present her birthday cake?  Sushi...get the ice cream...I'll light the candles!


----------



## thier1754

Jkath is doing big projects and isn't online at all right now.  I'm up to my ears in alligators, but I'm trying to peek in when I can.  Sounds like Middie is holding the place together!


----------



## thier1754

mrsmac said:
			
		

> Sorry Sushi I was sick last week and in hospital for 3 days so I couldn't come in, please don't close!


Are you okay now?  So sorry to hear you were that sick.


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Its Middies Birthday???!!!  *Middie!!!!!!!!!!* _*Happy Birthday!!!!!*_ohhhhhhhhhhhhhh boy....... better make a cake! Im not good at baking.


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

mrsmac....... whats wrong?!   you alright???!!!! please tell us!


----------



## middie

ds ... yes it's my birthday !!!!!!! a store bought cake will be fine lol


----------



## middie

okay done cleaning and tending to critters.
*catching breath*
if you need me i'll be in my room trying to
catch up on some z's. i'll just get my cake
tomorrow lol. night everyone


----------



## thier1754

Good night, Middie, and happy birthday!!!!


----------



## SierraCook

-DEADLY SUSHI- said:
			
		

> ok.  We'll keep it open. Hey, where in GODS name is the usuall suspects? callie? Jkath? Crewsk? Luvs? Sierra? tweedee? PA Baker?
> 
> Thats 7 people that just dissapeared. Im calling a private investigator!  I wonder if Big Fists might help. Bang?


 
DS, I was kidnapped by aliens that landed in the Harding Fire. Drat that fire. It has been keeping us busy at the ranger station. We still have smokes popping up. Pray for rain. One of my timber sales is wrapping up, also and it has been keeping me hopping. 

Can I have an Corona with two limes, please? That sounds so refreshing. Ok, how about one of everyone!!


----------



## Maidrite

Can I get two POPCORN BALLS TO GO ?


----------



## SierraCook

Definitely, maidrite.  Here ya go, catch!!  *Ah, they are stuck to my fingers.  Prying fingers loose.  Wrapping popcorn balls in waxed paper.*  Ok, now catch them!!  One is plain and the other is carmel flavored.


----------



## callie

OH, middie!!!!! Happy Birthday (yesterday)!!!!! I hope you had a great day! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sush - I'm here... ...sorry I've been MIA (pleeeease don't send the _Big Fists _after me! I've been a little under the weather and didn't want to spread my germs around the kitchen.

<hopping up on bar stool>I'd love to have one of those Coronas, some chips and guacamole. Sush, want a lime with your Corona?


----------



## KAYLINDA

(hopping on bar stool next to Callie)  Hi Callie!  Thought I'd join you and we can talk about our parents!  (for those of you who didn't know...Callie's mom and dad know my mom!)


----------



## callie

Hi, kaylinda!!  Glad you're here...it's such a small world - so happy we found this connection!


----------



## KAYLINDA

How's you mom and dad?  Bartender...since I can't drink....could I have a cold glass of Lemonade...and some nachos?


----------



## callie

Everyone is good!  We have our first new snow on the mountain tops around here.  And hubby and I took a plane ride this morning all around the area.  The fall colors are beautiful!


----------



## Bangbang

-DEADLY SUSHI- said:
			
		

> ok.  We'll keep it open. Hey, where in GODS name is the usuall suspects? callie? Jkath? Crewsk? Luvs? Sierra? tweedee? PA Baker?
> 
> Thats 7 people that just dissapeared. Im calling a private investigator!  I wonder if Big Fists might help. Bang?


 
Don't worry...they are probably just sufferin from female problems. They will be back.


----------



## callie

female problems, eh, bang??  hmmmmm.....guess i'll just leave that comment alone.  

OK, troops  , here's some breakfast to getcha goin' - scrambled eggs, bacon, cinnamon rolls, hash browns, HOT coffee and assorted teas...

Have a great day, everyone!


----------



## Bangbang

I smell smoke......oh oh..I think we have a fire. Bang witnesses someone running out the back door. Calling 911 now.


----------



## middie

it wasn't me. i swear !!!!


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Thats just my new recipe Bang. I brought the smoker inside. It was going to rain I thought. And Tawny Frogmouth was licking that ladys face.......... again.  No need to worry! Everyone..... STAY CALM!!! Hey! my brisket is done!


----------



## Bangbang

Good cover to keep them calm. I like you!


----------



## KAYLINDA

(whining)  Hey somebody...the light bulbs out in the ladies room!


----------



## Bangbang

Its ok....I am coming in with a flashlight. HA HA HA


----------



## KAYLINDA

Yyyyyyyyiiiiiiiiiiiikkkkkkkkkkkeeeeeeeeessssssss   (pulling Up Clothes Faster Than Superman!)


----------



## middie

wow... was that blur kaylinda ?????


----------



## Bangbang

I got a sanpshot in my head that will make me happy for a long time.


----------



## KAYLINDA

Whew!  If that "head snapshot" is making him happy...obviously he didn't get a peek at me.....Hey!!!!!  The light bulb still needs to be changed....


----------



## Bangbang

KAYLINDA said:
			
		

> Whew! If that "head snapshot" is making him happy...obviously he didn't get a peek at me.....Hey!!!!! The light bulb still needs to be changed....


 
I got a pic of what I wanted. The lights are on now.


----------



## middie

*flicking light switch*.... ahhhhh so they do work now !!!!


----------



## KAYLINDA

Oh this is good! Now back to the bar to finish that lemonade....


----------



## Maidrite

I think I will join you in a Lemonaid with just a dab of Vodka !


----------



## KAYLINDA

Got to watch that Lemonade Maidrite...it makes you forget the questions! hehehe


----------



## Bangbang

Making a batch Seafood Gumbo.......anyone want some?


----------



## Maidrite

Thank You Bang Bang I'll Try SOME PLEASE!

Question what Question KayLinda ? LOL


----------



## mudbug

Bangbang said:
			
		

> Making a batch Seafood Gumbo.......anyone want some?



*waving bowl high above head, jumping up and down impatiently*  OK, Bang -- deliver!!!


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Wow! What a jerky day! My hard drive died! I woke up and wanted to see how things are going at the B&B. Well my computer didnt want to boot. Grrrrrrrr!!!!!   So I had to go out and buy a new hard drive. I lost EVERYTHING from my old one.   I'll have to load everything all over again. Rats. Ohhhhh well. Im good at this stuff, so its a challenge.


HEY! Anyone want pancakes?


----------



## middie

ds can you make banana nut pancakes ?
if so i'll have some. sorry about the hard
drive thing. i  know how much of a pain 
that can be.


----------



## Bangbang

Apple pancakes rock


----------



## middie

you know i don't think i ever had apple pancakes.
sounds really good !!


----------



## Bangbang

They are great!


----------



## middie

i'll take your word for it. okay then... apple pancakes please sush


----------



## KAYLINDA

Pancakes with fresh strawberries and whipped cream for me!  I need a lot more to keep me sweet than Middie does!


----------



## Maidrite

I am with you KayLinda but if I need something Sweet I just have Barbara put her finger in it and stir to the count of 3 then its sweet enough.


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Here you go Middie!   A bit late though. Sorry. I had a phone call. Hey..... Kenny Chesney is comming BACK...... again! He said that he wants to get away from it all during his divorce. I put him up in the Rainforest Room again. Hes bringing a buddy. They are going to go fishing in the lake in the back of the B&B. Middie, will you be his personnel attendent? Im sure you wont mind.


----------



## middie

Nope... don't mind one little bit sush. Just let me know when and i'll be here !!!!!!!


----------



## KAYLINDA

What are you trying to get out of Barbara this time Maidrite?  A little sugar?  lol


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Middie, be at Kennys door at 7pm cpt. He wants a bunch of flowers from our feild and a bottle of Cabo Wabo tequila.


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Middie? Where are you? I have warm buns.


----------



## middie

Here I am !!!!!!!!!!  Sorry was with Kenny for a little bit. I think he needs some time to be alone now. I'll go see him again in a little bit.


----------



## Bangbang

I think I smell rotten flesh in here........can you guys smell it?


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Ummmmmm.... no bang. But thanks for scarring OFF ALL THE **** CUSTOMERS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  One more outburst like that and youre banned from our Bed & Breakfast! *going into office* *slamming door* *grumbling to myself*


----------



## middie

oh  man feeling negative vibes... going out to drive around the lake


----------



## KAYLINDA

"come out Sushi....if it makes you feel better there were no customers anyway!"


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

*comming out of office* *going behind bar* *pouring Guiness* Ok..... Im fine. I just miss everyone. Jkath and Crewsk and Bucky and all the rest. Out of all the B&Bs, they had to walk in..... and leave..... from ours. *pouring another Guiness* *putting Fedora hat on*


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

> "come out Sushi....if it makes you feel better there were no customers anyway!"


  No CUSTOMERS?!      Nooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!! *running into elevator and going into room* (sobbing)


----------



## KAYLINDA

I got the binoculars out.....I think I see 'em coming down the road.....SUSHI!!!!!!  come back!!!!!!


----------



## Maidrite

KAYLINDA said:
			
		

> What are you trying to get out of Barbara this time Maidrite? A little sugar? lol


 







Of course I am and its working !  
Ok Sushi I left My Oakleys and Rolex Submariner Platinum watch with cobalt blue face here, and now I can't find them !


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

*talking over intercom* Nope. Im going to sleep.


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

*talking over intercom* Thats a nice watch Maidrite. And you spelled 'Platinum' wrong.   *burying face under pillow*


----------



## Maidrite

-DEADLY SUSHI- said:
			
		

> *talking over intercom* Nope. Im going to sleep.


 

Vaya Con Dios DS let me know if you find my watch or Glasses !


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

*talking over intercom* middie.... can you bring up some cookies with vanilla soy milk??


----------



## Maidrite

-DEADLY SUSHI- said:
			
		

> *talking over intercom* Thats a nice watch Maidrite. And you spelled 'Platinum' wrong.  *burying face under pillow*


 Its ok and now has a cobalt blue face to match ! 

Opps so I did, Yea it would be ok I think !


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

**snorring over intercom. dreaming about cookies with vanilla soy milk**


----------



## callie

helloooooo???  anyone here??????  <setting suitcase down and climbing up on barstool>  I'm just stopping in for a drink and some conversation if anyone is around...

I'm leaving for a week...going to see my daughter I'm really excited!  I don't see her nearly as often as I want to.  Anyway, just wanted to let you all know I'll be away for awhile...unless I take control of her laptop and check in  

I'll just open this bottle of wine and hope someone comes along to join me.................


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

*exiting the elevator* Hi callie! Excuse my PJ's.  WOw! I bet youre excited on your trip!!!!!


----------



## callie

Hi, sush!  Here's some cookies and soy milk for you...glad you came back to join me.     I am excited!  Haven't seen my girl since May.  Tooooo long!


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Hey thanks!!!   Thats a LONG time not to see her. Youre flying Im guessing? What do you 2 have planned?


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

*filling up callies glass*


----------



## callie

no, not flying...driving!  And taking my parents, too.  They are in their 80s and anxious to see their only grandchild!  

What do we have planned??  Well, one thing for sure - daughter and I are going to have sushi!  (not _deadly sushi_... , sushi-sushi)  We both love it and when I'm with her is the only chance I have to get it - unless I make it myself.

So, sush, you want more soy milk or some wine?  I see the cookies are gone, too...<going to refill the plate of cookies>


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

callie, I cant eat another bite. Ok...... one more.   Soy milk please. Im lactose intollerant.   How long of a car drive? And if youre staying for a week, are your parents going to be content?


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Callie.... I have to go back to bed.   Besides I look goofy with these Homer Simpsons slippers.   ((((((((((((HUG))))))))))) I hope and pray you have a SAFE and FUN trip!!!!! My mind will be with you all. And make SURE you say 'hi' to your daughter.


----------



## middie

callie have fun !!! sush i'm sorry, i couldn't hear you on the far side of the lake. still want those cookies and soy milk ?


----------



## callie

Thanks, middie!  And goodnight, sush - but the slippers don't look goofy...I'll tell daughter hi!

It will be a hard trip for my parents.  Their routine will be greatly changed...but it's also good for them to go and do what they can while they can!  I'll be keeping a close eye on them!!

i'll put away the wine, soy milk and wash the cookie crumbs off the plate.  Then I'm off to bed.  We're leaving at 7:00


----------



## Bangbang

Darn it! What he heck! There must be a thousand flies in here Sushi! Would you like my bros to come fix this?


----------



## middie

flies ?? from what ??? where are they coming from ?????


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

I dont see any flies.     Bang, you are scarring off our guests. I dont understand. Can SOMEONE explain all of this to me? Kenny Chesney left this morning. He was GOING to stay the whole week.   We needed the income. Someone help! The place is empty. I have already cleaned the baking area and washed the aprons. Middie?


----------



## SierraCook

Sushi, I mopped all the floors and changed the linens.  My how fresh and clean it smells in here!!     When is Kenny coming?  Can I have a room next door to his?  Especially, since he is divorcing what's her name!!  How about if I make a huge batch of chocolate chip cookies.  PS, I love soy milk.  YUM!!


----------



## Bangbang

Oh man! I found a piece of rotting gator tail in one of the mens urinals. Ughhhhhhh


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Awwwwwwwwwww,,,, Sierra. Give Sushi a hug! Kenny left after Bangs comments.   I dont want to ban him from the B&B but we cant keep this up. Dont know what to do.   Anyhow, I have whipped up some GREAT aged sirloin. I hope you like it rare. I will heat up some garlic smashed potatos if you like.


----------



## SierraCook

Ewww!! *Gag, cough, turning green*      Running from B&B with apron over mouth and nose.


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

> Oh man! I found a piece of rotting gator tail in one of the mens urinals. Ughhhhhhh




Bang you are OUT OF HERE!!!!!!!!!!!!!   We will mace you on sight OR anything ELSE that is your friend! GET OUT!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SierraCook

Ok, Sushi, I am ready for some steak now if the gator is gone.  *sniffing the air*  How did you get it smelling so clean in here?  I love mashed potatoes!!


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Well there is NO gator tail.   Its Bang being destructive again. Pay no attention.   Im glad you enjoy it! Sierra, you care for a COLD beer? I have been saving it.


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

well...... Im going to sleep. Im pooped. *going into elevator*


----------



## SierraCook

Thanks for the beer, Sushi!! Do you have any Alley Cat Ale?  It is one of my new favorites.  Get some rest!! PM me, if you get a chance.  Smiles, SC


----------



## KAYLINDA

darn!  I didn't reach him in time....the front half of the gator is in the elevator!


----------



## middie

i'm here ds !!!!! scrubbing down the walls from the ceilings down to the floors !!!


----------



## SierraCook

See, DS I knew that middie would come to the rescue.  *Calling building maintenence man to get rid of gator parts in the elevator*


----------



## middie

what have you people been drinking ? there's no gators parts anywhere !!!
they're gags. bang is preparing for halloween early.


----------



## SierraCook

Are you sure middie?  WOW!! No more alley cat ales for me!!


----------



## middie

ummmmm... yeah !!!!


----------



## SierraCook

For tomorrow's guests I have made up a lovely breakfast menu:

Everything Bagels
Chive cream cheese spread
Jalapeno spread
Broccoli Frittata
Blueberry whole wheat waffles
maple syrup
raspberry and pumpkin scones
almond poppyseed muffins (my favorite)

Can anyone think of anything, else?  I will be in a the crack of dawn to start the cooking.


----------



## middie

fresh squeezed orange juice sierra !!!!
want me to start on it ?


----------



## SierraCook

That would  be great middie.  How about if we go next door to the orange grove and pick some oranges?  

Also, I will make some hot chocolate and some nice medium roast coffee.


----------



## Maidrite

I am Game SC I will take a little of each !


----------



## middie

okay sierra. i'll be back with tons of oranges
*walking out the door*


----------



## SierraCook

maidrite would you like whipped cream on your hot chocolate? Sushi has got in these great new mugs that stay warm all the time. They must be some space age scientific experimental versions.  One hot chocolate and a coffee coming right up!!


----------



## middie

*walking in door* 
i'm back with the oranges !!!!

*grabbing knife and juicer*

juicing away here !!!!!!
oh they smell so gooood !!!


----------



## SierraCook

Middie, here is the pitcher, tray, and some glasses for the orange juice.  I have just finished baking the scones and muffins.  Does anyone want one?


----------



## middie

sure i'd love to try one sierra thank you.
*biting into hot scone*

oh wow !!!! these are terrific !!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## middie

okay i'm done juicing. it's now 1:00 a.m. and i better get my butt to bed. 7:00 a.m. will be here way to early and i have to get the little one off to school.

goodnight guys. sierra thanks for all your help !!!!
greatly appreciate it. you're getting karma as soon as i 
can give some !!!


----------



## SierraCook

The rest of the meal should be completed shortly and then I must go to bed.  Need to get ready for the noon rush.


----------



## KAYLINDA

Wow!  Sierra you must have stayed up all night baking!  Middie...thank you for juicing...I love fresh orange juice!  Gosh I'm glad those aligator parts were fake....what about the raccoon I saw going after the scones?


----------



## middie

oh that's ricky. he's my pet raccoon. not to worry he's had his rabie shots. i found him in the park alone. i think he's an orphan and he was so cute i took him home with me. he's really sweet and cuddly after he gets to know you.


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Raccoon?   Okay!   What does it like to eat?  

Hey we have a load of folks from the Gulf states coming in. They should be here in about an hour! Our rooms are free.   Lets cook them some food and show them our B&B hospitality!!!!!   Put your uniforms on folks! We have 112 people to take care of! YEEEEEEEAAAAYYYYYYY TEAM!!!!!!
(BZZZZZZZZZZZZZTTTTTTT) Its the loading dock. I'll get it! *hopping into forklift*


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

*unloading suppiles* Guys...... I need ya.


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

guys???? Anyone?


----------



## middie

I'm here sush !!!!!!! I'm on a cooking frenzey already !!!!!!!!
I got hams going I have turkeys going. I have chicken, burgers,
steaks, hot dogs, baked beans, macaroni salad, and and and...
oh heck i can't remember everything !!!!!!!


----------



## Maidrite

SierraCook said:
			
		

> maidrite would you like whipped cream on your hot chocolate? Sushi has got in these great new mugs that stay warm all the time. They must be some space age scientific experimental versions. One hot chocolate and a coffee coming right up!!


 
YES PLEASE THAT WOULD BE GREAT SIERRACOOK, I NEED TO GET SOME TOAST TOO PLEASE !


----------



## middie

hot chocolate and whipped cream with toast coming right up


----------



## KAYLINDA

I'm not a guy...but I'm coming Sush!  I'm a strong girl!


----------



## SierraCook

I have freshened up all the rooms and laid out new pajamas and comfortable slippers for everyone.  All the children be given a teddy bear to make them feel more at home.  


I have grilled several pork tenderloins on the grill and made two big batches of potato and macaroni salad for dinner.  Sun tea is brewing on the porch.  Anyone know how to make sweet tea?


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

About 50 people decided to start up a impromtu Blues band in the lounge! Drinks are still full price guys. Dont anyone getting smashed. It could be a very bad thing.  

Can anyone get those kids off the golf carts?!  They could get hurt!!!! Do we have any bait for the folks that want to go fishing? 
  There are 20 kids in the jacuzzi!!! Watch it though.... it very......ARRRRRRRRRRRRGGGGGGGGGGGHHHHHHH!!!! (*THUD*).................. slippery. *Sushi knocked unconscience*


----------



## Maidrite

I got you covered Sushi on the bait. we got chum and Nightcrawlers ! Kids get off those golf carts or no "Maidrite Flavor Ice Cream"   !


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

*regaining sight* OH! Hi maidrite! WHY THE BIG RED LETTERS???! Youre making my eyeballs hurt.  Can someone bring me a cup of coffee? ARGH.


----------



## middie

here's your coffee sush. here, take a few aspirin too


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

*sip* *sip* thanks Middie. Im not feeling so well. YOU are in charge!!!!! (ominous music) Im going up to my room..... think Im gonna.....  ........ gotta go! thanks for coffee.......


----------



## KAYLINDA

Oh no Sushi!!!!  Mother is here now.  You will not go up to your room on this busy night!
You get back here right now!  Here are the color books...the crayons...the storybooks...now you get yourself in there with the kids and READ TO THEM!!!!  (Did he really think faking that fall would get himself out of THIS MESS!)


----------



## Michael in FtW

Why wasn't my bed turned down? And, what happened to the mint on my pillow???


----------



## middie

i'm so sorry michael. i'm still very busy cooking for the ecavuees that are coming here.


----------



## Bangbang

Hey The toilets are all backing up. The system can not handle the extra waste from the refugees. Big Fists is getting a work crew together to dig a large latrine behind the B&B till we can get some poratable toilets. Wow It stinks in here.............. Look outside......I see a Virtual F5 Tornado.


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Bang dude.... its a TOMATO.... not a TORNADO.   *calling plumbers* HEY! why is the water in jacuzzi yellow?!  
Kaylinda..... noooooooooooooooooo!!!!! *running into Pine Tree Maze*


----------



## middie

an f5 ?????????? yeah i'll be in the cellar !!!!!!!


----------



## KAYLINDA

Oh you silly friends....it was just "MR. CLEAN".....I couldn't handle all these toilets by myself!


----------



## middie

*peeking head out from cellar*

is it safe ??? who wants to help 
me with all these dishes left
from the evacuess ?


----------



## KAYLINDA

I will!  I will!  I love washing dishes!


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

* Sushi coming in covered in red gooooo* Yep. F5 with a giant tomato.   I need to hit the shower. Someone wanna make some red sauce?


----------



## middie

kaylinda i love you !!!!!

sush i'll make some red
sauce when kaylinda and
i get some of these dishes done.


----------



## Bangbang

Woweeeeeeeeee! A few minutes  in the wine cellar was lots of fun.  Oh no I feel some virtual tremors


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Well, now our guests are making SOUP in the *&$&%^ jaccuzi!  

Actually........ it smells good.   Bang, can you look into the bath tub in room 21? Its backed up with bananas. And can someone look into room 12? They have rearanged the furniture.   And room 1 wants room service. Can you call them back?

Someone got sick in the lounge and we are out of olives in there too!


----------



## KAYLINDA

La la la la.....don't hear you Sushi!  Standing here washing my little dishes with my headphones on.....la la la la.....la la la la....the wonderful private little world of washing the dishes.....HEY!  quit banging those dishes...you're getting food all over!  la la la la


----------



## middie

calling back #1 for room service. i think i can handle grilled cheese and tomato soup with a glass of milk.

#12 did re-arrange the furniture... superglued everything to the ceiling !!!!!!  

i'll get some olives in the lounge but i'm not cleaning it


----------



## Bangbang

-DEADLY SUSHI- said:
			
		

> Well, now our guests are making SOUP in the *&$&%^ jaccuzi!
> 
> Bang, can you look into the bath tub in room 21? Its backed up with bananas.


 
No wonder Those people brought in plantains not bananas. Ughhhh


----------



## KAYLINDA

Plantains!!!!!  They must have been adding fruit to their Jello Bath....
I'll clean up the lounge....I don't have a sense of smell...so it won't bother me...where's the gloves?  Middie...the dishes are done!


----------



## Bangbang

KAYLINDA said:
			
		

> Plantains!!!!! ....I don't have a sense of smell...so it won't bother me!


 
Great because I have another job for you.


----------



## KAYLINDA

Bathroom duty again?


----------



## Maidrite

I would like to have 4 cream puffs and 2 hot chocolates to go please !


----------



## middie

here ya go maidrite... 4 cream puffs and 2 hot chocolates !!!!!
kaylinda thank you so much for helping me with all of those
dishes !! you're a tremendous help !!!!!


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

May I have a egg roll and some 7UP and a shot of Nyquil? I feel barfy.  Not so well. I ordered pizza last night. I ate it yesterday and tonight. Im lactose inteollerant plus Im not used to all this fat. argh. Im going up to my room. Can some kind person bring it up to me? I have to lay down. *going into elevator*


----------



## middie

*knocking lightly on sush's door*
sush i have your egg roll
7-up and nyquil.
you sure you want an egg roll though?
i think it's better if you have some 
applesauce instead, which i brought
up too.


----------



## Maidrite

Thank You Middie and Keep the change, I feel like a high roller today !  Sushi You can't be sick you just can't !


----------



## Bangbang

Yep! Looks like he is very very sick but I hired a wonderful nurse to take care of ALL his needs.


----------



## middie

bang i didn't know that you knew my mommy !!! lol


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Middie..... *mixing everything together except applesauce* THANKS!!!! you are a true friend.   I have to tell you though. I loathe applesauce. It is evil mush from the Gods of Mushness.   Its like a pear vomited.   But thanks for the thought!


----------



## KAYLINDA

Bang...does that little nurse have red hair and freckles?


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Yeah Bang...... does she?


----------



## middie

sorry about the applesauce sush. just thought you'd like something a little lighter on your stomache is all.


----------



## Maidrite

MAY I GET 4 HOME MADE CUP CAKES AND 2 PITCH BLACK MOUNTAIN DEWS TO GO PLEASE ? THANK YOU


----------



## Bangbang

-DEADLY SUSHI- said:
			
		

> Yeah Bang...... does she?


 
You should know by now.


----------



## middie

4 cupcakes and 2 black mountain dews to go for ya sush. i'd give ou a 3rd on me but my son drank it.

Quote:
Originally Posted by *-DEADLY SUSHI-*
_ Yeah Bang...... does she? _



You should know by now.

okay my mom has freckles but not red hair. bang did you fire my mommy ??????


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

YA BANG!   Whats going on? I saw a woman that was 87 years old and she DIDNT have red hair and she DIDNT have freckles!  


Ok..... someone passed out on the dance floor in the lounge. Somehow the mattress in Room 19 is MISSING! Plus we are out of flour! There is a trail of flour going to the back of the B&B and down to the lake!!!!  

But dear lord.... there is some GREAT smoked pork at the buffet warmers! OHHHH YEAHHHHHHHH!!!!!   Who made this? 

Also there is a list of food ingredients to order, but I dont recognize the hand writing.  

Can someone get the vegis out of the jacuzzi?!


----------



## middie

scooping out jacuzzi
dragging out passed out customer
running out for flour searching for missing mattress
but to no avail.
don't know the writing either sush... sorry


----------



## KAYLINDA

Writing was mine...(it was absolutely perfect penmanship, wasn't it?  lol )  I had a MEAN writing teacher....and I am a list maker...so it must be mine....
Let's check for sure....yes....Coke...Pizza...that's my list alright!  I have to go to the store anyway...so I'll pick up this stuff....Middie!  did you already get the flour?  ok....missing mattress...let's see....I found it!  The kids were using it for a trampoline in room 204!  Hey!!!!  There's a window broken in there too....oh no!   I wonder if one of the kids bounced out the window!   I'm checking!!!!!!!!


----------



## middie

kaylinda i did get the flour !!!!!!
i don't see any kids outside anywhere.
should we take the cost of the window
and add it onto their credit card ?
sush what do we do about broken windows ?
oh i'm the one who made the smoked pork.
glad you liked it !!!! there is some steamed
veggies too.


----------



## Maidrite

Started My Power Walking today just wanted to drop bye and say hey to you all, I could use a coffee if you have any Please !


----------



## middie

there's always coffee on hand maidrite. 
wait right here *running into kitchen*

*running back out of kitchen*
here ya go maidrite, one large hot
coffe ready to go for ya. enjoy your
walk !!


----------



## middie

omgosh this place is a disaster area again.
better get cleaning !


----------



## middie

*whew*  done !!!!!!
*collapsing into recliner

it only took me 12 whole hours
to clean this place top to bottom !

maybe tomorrow i'll tackle the grotto


----------



## middie

okay not a single soul in the past 3 hours *sigh*
*leaving a note on the counter*

Tired,
   Went to bed. Help yourself to whatever
you want but you BETTER clean up after
yourself or I'm coming to find you and take
away some karma !

                               With Love,

                                    Middie


----------



## luvs

hi! (hi, middie )

i haven't been here for awhile. oh, the trippiest thing just happened- as i was typing that, that song, 'it's been awhile' came on.

where's my rhinestone apron? has anyone seen it?


----------



## Bangbang

Bang accidently drives car into lobby. Ughhhh Gets out of car and bleeds all over the carpet then passes out after doin some projectile vomiting.


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

BANG!!!!! *calling 911* What the **** are you doing??!!! 

Hey..... I thought you had a Honda.  Anyways, you almost hit Mary Jane! The Lobby is TRASHED! Wheres Tawny???  
IS EVERYONE ALRIGHT?! 
You knocked over our palm tree too.  
http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/showthread.php?t=8603&page=4&pp=40

It was the 1st addition to the Cafe.  
*calling tow truck*

Heres your apron Luvs.


----------



## wasabi

Here's another palm tree, Sush. Looks just like the one that was trashed.


----------



## middie

luvs_food said:
			
		

> hi! (hi, middie )
> 
> i haven't been here for awhile. oh, the trippiest thing just happened- as i was typing that, that song, 'it's been awhile' came on.
> 
> where's my rhinestone apron? has anyone seen it?


 
luvs i washed it. it's folded up ontop of the dryer !


----------



## Alix

*popping head thru the kitchen door* Hey y'all, whats shaking in here?


----------



## luvs

i'm here to make a cake for crewsk. it's her birthday.


----------



## middie

Wheres Tawny??? 

sush don't worry tawny's just fine !!
tawney's in my room tormenting nikko lol


----------



## middie

sush... you're wanted in the "answer a question with a question" thread


----------



## KAYLINDA

Did they come for "Bang" yet?  His blood made a great big stain on the carpeting!  It's in the shape of a girl....and now she really does have red hair....but she's got "red" freckles too!


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Well, Im putting Kaylinda, Middie and Alex in charge of the clean up.   I'll have a construction crew over 1st thing tomorrow. You guys still have your hard hats from the B&B construction?

Man, I tired. See you guys tomorrow. *going into elevator*


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Wasabi!!!!!!!! You got another Palm Tree!!!!   Thanks! You rock. 

We'll have to plant it together. ((((((((((((Wasabi))))))))))


----------



## middie

yes i still have my hard hat boss. can the clean up wait until tomorrow morning though ?
 i was up since 5:30 and worked my butt off at work today. we were really busy today. the busiest we've been in months !


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Ok ok ok...... I'll do it.   Wheres the other two that were picked to be on the job?  

Wasabi get your shovel. We have plantin' to do!


----------



## Alix

EWWWWWWWWWWWWWW! I just popped in to say hello and you want me to scrub up someone's blood? Blech. 

Here are some cookies I made today, just going to leave them here on the counter...*backing out the kitchen door*


----------



## wasabi

Ok Sush, let's get that big boy planted. Got my shovel.


----------



## callie

<sneaking in the back door>...tiptoe...just grabbing some of Alix's cookies - thanks, Alix!!!  Leaving a pumpkin pie on the counter with a bowl of fresh whipped cream...

<sneaking back out>  phew, i think i made it!


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Hey..... was that callie?   Ahhhhhhhhh....... Wasabi, thats a big shovel ya got there.   Hold on..... almost...... finished..... with scrubing.


----------



## middie

okay sush go on, i'll finish for you


----------



## ArticKatt

This is my first time here. is it always this much of a mess? Is there any hope of getting a steak and some mashed califlower with roasted garlic and cheese. and I would love a nice pot of tea.


----------



## middie

usually not artic but it seems nobody has been here to help lately. i'll get working on your order for you. how would you like your steak ?


----------



## crewsk

Hey y'all!! What happened in here? It looks like a garbage turck exploded!  Well, I'm going to scrub the kitchen & bar. Oh, I roasted a chicken with some carrots, potatoes, onions, garlic, & leeks if anyone wants some. Here's a chocolate chip cheesecake for dessert too.


----------



## ArticKatt

I was not aware that a steak could be done any way but Rare. Anyway thats the way I like mine. Thanks for the welcome. I would help clean but I have cleaned my kitchen 2 times already today. Mind you no broken windows or over turned trees.


----------



## crewsk

Here ya go Artic! One rare steak, mashed cauliflower with roasted garlic & cheese, & a nice pot of tea. Hope you enjoy that!


----------



## middie

dang crewsk beat me to it !


----------



## crewsk

Well, reality is calling me to come cook supper. I hope to be back later.


----------



## middie

same here crewsk. got a hungry boy who might start chewing on my arm any sec now lol


----------



## crewsk

middie said:
			
		

> dang crewsk beat me to it !


 

I figured I better do something. I think Sushi's mad at me for being away for so long.


----------



## middie

i understand. not a problem crewsk.
wanna clean my room too ? lol


----------



## ArticKatt

Thank you that was so good. Almost as good as mine. hope to see you all again soon.


----------



## crewsk

middie said:
			
		

> i understand. not a problem crewsk.
> wanna clean my room too ? lol


 

Sure middie! I'll get on it as soon as I finish cleaning the grease traps. 

Glad you enjoyed it Artic!


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

ArticKatt..... please excuse our mess. Our construction crew is rebuilding the attrium. We have reinforced the exterior so this NEVER happens again. In fact we put concrete barriers around the WHOLE B&B. It cost a bit more but its worth it.  


Middie thanks for taking care of our new guest so quickly. They get a HUGE bannana split!   Hope they show up soon! This whip cream is dripping all over.


----------



## middie

sush so scrape off the whipped cream and stick it in the freezer. when they come in just put fresh whipped cream back on


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Hmmmmmmmm....... ok.   I think I'll just scoop it off! Anyone with me on this???!!!!!  *getting BIG spoon*


----------



## crewsk

Middie, your room is clean & nicely scented with apple pie candles. There's a stash of assorted candles in your closet if the apple pie ones make you too hungry.


----------



## middie

oh crewsk you are a true gem !!!
thank you
thank you 
thank you !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jkath

Do I smell pie?


----------



## middie

jkath it must be the scent of the candles drifting through the dragonfly door !


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Hey, I smell pie.   That scent brings me back to my childhood!  After a bully smashed a PIE in my face!  ....  NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! *taking deep breath* NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!! *running into elevator*


----------



## jkath

hey guys - I'm only here for a bit. Nice pie scent, Middie!
Have you smelled those glade oil scents candles that come with the glass holder? The brown one is heavenly! Next time you're at the store, get one!

I've missed it here (looking around) it looks different! Yet, very nice indeed!
I see you have put in a subzero. Nice!

Just to keep you all up to speed, today I signed papers that may or may not sell my house and other papers that may or may not let me buy the house I want.
I hate being up in the air about everything!
I have tremendous butterflies, and no amount of chocolate or avocado can help.
I am, however having a lovely glass of constant comment iced tea.

Anyone want a glass?


----------



## ArticKatt

oh yummy banana split for breakfast and a cup of tea would go so well with that.


----------



## middie

and here i am... cleaning again.
sush would you like to help me
please ? i'll make you a pie !


----------



## crewsk

Here's some hot chocolate with marshmallows for anyone who wants it. There's more in the warmer in the kitchen if you need it. Oh, I almost forgot! Chocolate covered pretzels to munch on! Enjoy!


----------



## middie

oh crewsk you read my mind !!! i was wanting something with chocolate !
thank you !!!


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

*handing Crewsk her apron* Here ya go! Finally, we are getting to be able to keep this place spic and span!  


Everyone be careful of the debris of Bangs 'mishap'.  Crewsk can you PLEASE order what we need? 
Middie there is room 12 and 30 that want room service. And Im going to be a bartender in the lounge. There are 40 plus people needing refeshments.


----------



## middie

No problem Sush. I have 12 and 30 taken care of !


----------



## KAYLINDA

There's a schoolbus out in front with 50 kids getting off!!!!!!!!   Who keeps booking all these kids??????


----------



## middie

don't look at me kaylinda.
sush handles all the bookings !
so far so good though. they're
still sleeping, so i'm making a huge
breakfast for them now so it'll be 
ready when they all wake up.
i have everything from cereal to pancakes.
just hope i made enough !


----------



## jkath

(*rubbing eyes*)
....morning guys...... Coffee?


----------



## middie

made some now jkath.
here ya go... it's piping
hot so please be careful


----------



## crewsk

OK Sush, I've ordered everything & it should be here early this evening or tomorrow morning. 

I've got some caramel cheesecake bars in the oven for later. But for now, here's some warm apple cinnamon biscuits.


----------



## middie

that'll go great with the cinnamon coffee i just made crewsk


----------



## PA Baker

And I just pulled a pan of gingerbread out of the oven so we have a wonderful fall sweets spread today--and the cinnamon coffee is a perfect addition!


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Good job everyone!!!!   


Hey.... I just found the game Twister, candles and olive oil in Bangs room.


----------



## Piccolina

I've recently made oddles upon oddles of cinnamon, apple and zucchini muffins if anyone would like one (or ten?)

_p.s.
This is my first time in the B&B _


----------



## middie

-DEADLY SUSHI- said:
			
		

> Good job everyone!!!!
> 
> 
> Hey.... I just found the game Twister, candles and olive oil in Bangs room.


 

   is about right sush lol


----------



## crewsk

-DEADLY SUSHI- said:
			
		

> Hey.... I just found the game Twister, candles and olive oil in Bangs room.


 

My lips shall remain sealed.


----------



## KAYLINDA

Jessica...so glad you joined us!  Middie...I'm putting my apron on...I'll do dishes as soon as I have some cinnamon biscuits...some muffins...some gingerbread...and wash it all down with that cinnamon coffee!


----------



## cara

just wanted to leave you some Amaretto Crunch Muffins here.. ;o)
be careful, they're still hot!


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

I LOVE those!!!!! Thanks!  Im taking the night off as manager. Im headed to the lounge and listen to the blues. We have that band from New Orleans. I want to take advantage while they are here.   *pouring Guiness*


----------



## KAYLINDA

Since they are from "New Orleans"  does that mean they are staying here for a long time?


----------



## Bangbang

crewsk said:
			
		

> My lips shall remain sealed.


 
I deny everything.


----------



## Bangbang

I am serving up jello shots tonight.........anyone want       some


----------



## SierraCook

Me, Me!!!  Do you have strawberry flavored, bang?


----------



## Bangbang

Yes..........lots of them.


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

> Since they are from "New Orleans" does that mean they are staying here for a long time?


 Yeah they are. They arent paying anything either.  Hey can someone deliver this burger to Room 27?


----------



## middie

*grabbing burger and running to room 27*


----------



## luvs

good morning!


----------



## Bangbang

Good afternoon.......Making a large batch BBQ shrimp........anyone want some?


----------



## crewsk

I do!!! Hey Bang baby!!


----------



## KAYLINDA

BBQ Shrimp sounds yummy!  How about some cole slaw and potato salad?  I can fix those right up.  Bang Bang!!!!!  You're eating more than you're putting on the plate!


----------



## middie

kaylinda since you made the side dishes
i'll wash the dishes for you !


----------



## KAYLINDA

WOW!!!!!  I get a break from the dishes...na na na na na.....lol  I'm a Princess!  Thank you Middie!


----------



## middie

you're welcome !


----------



## Bangbang

crewsk said:
			
		

> I do!!! Hey Bang baby!!


 
Smootch


----------



## Bangbang

I picked up a few bags of  frozen Blazing Wings from Walmart..............anyone want some. These are the best wings I have ever had.


----------



## middie

oooh yeah sounds good bang !!!!
i'll get some celery and blue cheese
dressing too


----------



## KAYLINDA

Can we fill the celery with pimento cheese?  The kids probably want peanut butter though.


----------



## middie

i'll make them both


----------



## Bangbang

Ughhh! I just spilled 5 gallons of beer in here. Gettin a mop.


----------



## jkath

Hey, bang, rather than mopping, just get a few dogs in here - they'll lap it up and sleep like babies afterward.

(and they'll take care of the cats in the attic too)

Middie, can I have some celery too? Sounds delish on a hot day like today!


----------



## Bangbang

Bringing in my dogs now.


----------



## Maidrite

ANYONE FOR POTATO SALAD HERE'S A BIG BATCH !


----------



## middie

Middie, can I have some celery too? Sounds delish on a hot day like today

help yourself jkath... i made more than enough to go around. careful of the beer spill though. i think the dogs are a little out of it and slowing down lol


----------



## KAYLINDA

Is that Bang Bang down there on his hands and knees with the dogs?  He sure is wobbling!


----------



## middie

yeah... i think he thinks the dogs needed a little help lol


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Bang.... no smootching Crewsk while your on the clock. You know that whole 5exual harrasement thing.  


Bang how did you spill beer all over the place?! ANd who ordered that big crate in the loading dock?! And WHATS IN IT?!??!?!!?   This always seems to happen. 

Wheres Wasabi? ANy word on our sweetie??


----------



## middie

i thought that crate was yours sush. you order stuff all the time so i just left it there !
i'd bring it in but it's so much larger than i am.. hey where's your forklift ?


----------



## KAYLINDA

Crate?  Is the crate here?  Is it big?  Is it tall?  I think it's our new freezer!  We needed some more room for all the Christmas Baking we're going to do....Don't worry it's on monthly payments for one million years.


----------



## crewsk

Oh boy! My crate is here!!!! YIPPIE!!!!!  Kaylinda is right, it's our new freezer & it came with a lifetime supply of vanilla beans. I figured we'd need those for our Christmas baking too, plus we can make some vanilla vodka for the bar.


----------



## crewsk

-DEADLY SUSHI- said:
			
		

> Bang.... no smootching Crewsk while your on the clock. You know that whole 5exual harrasement thing.


 

No worries Sush, it was just a little peck on the cheek.


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Lifetime of VANILLA BEANS??!!!!   Oh joy. Garlic would have been better. But HEY.... I'll take the vanilla beans.   So, CREWSK..... since YOU ordered this thing, you get to install it AND..... give us some recipes from *DING dong*.....  ....... Its the loading dock bell. *sushi going to loading dock* *sushi signing for package*

  Crewsk.... its your lifetime supply of vanilla beans. Its 2.3 tons. 2.3 tons of vanilla beans. its here.   Where the **** are we going to put 2.3 tons of VANILLA BEANS!!!!!????????

GARRRRRRRRRR!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! *sushi going into office*


----------



## KAYLINDA

Whew!!!!!  I just cleaned out room 107 for the vanilla beans that won't fit in the new freezer...(by the way...can you freeze vanilla beans?).  Uh oh...we've got a problem....the freezer is full of vanilla beans....no room for the baked stuff.  (Going to phone..."can you deliver one more freezer by the end of the week?"....."sure!  put it on Sushi's bill....no problem...".


----------



## crewsk

OH NO!!  They were only supposed to send a few pounds at a time & we were supposed to be able to reorder free for life! Bloomin' idiots, I'm sending all but 12 pounds of them back! Sush, you got free garlic if you ordered the dishwasher.


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Hey now.... dont blame ME! YOURE the one that ordered that freezer.   Now what in heck are we going to do with all these vanilla beans?! *sniff* Hey, they DO smell good.  
Oh GREAT!!!! Here comes Mel Gibson.   He is here is relax and find himself. Now hes going to find himself buried in VANILLA BEANS!!!! 
Middie.... take my lead. 
Mr. Gibson.... this way..... we have room 34 ready for you. Its The Ocean Room. We also realize that the scent of vanilla is Biblical. So I asked my general manager to order some. *pushing Crewsk towards Mel* Now if you excuse me, I have to look after the NIV Bible leather restoration.    *running fast out of front door*


----------



## middie

oh pity crewsk isn't here... guess i'll have to take mr. gibson to his room


----------



## KAYLINDA

MIDDIE!!!!!!  I don't want to you to have to work sooooooo  hard....would you like me to take Mr. Gibson to his room?  (Please?)  hehehe.


----------



## middie

oh no i got it...  but you can looka fater him when i got to bed.
about 10 minutes from now


----------



## KAYLINDA

YYYEEEAAAAAAHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!  thank you Middie!!!!!!!!


----------



## cara

you have a coffee ready?


----------



## crewsk

How about some vanilla hazelnut coffee this morning? We've also got butter pecan pancakes & sausage for breakfast! Sorry I wasn't here to help with Mel. OK, they took all but 12 pounds of the vanilla beans back & said we could reorder when all that's gone!


----------



## cara

I don`t mind - but it must be a strong coffee... pancakes would be great, but no sausages... please..


----------



## pdswife

Hi guys.  I haven't been here in such a long time.   I love what you've done with the place.  It's great.


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Well welcome back pdswife!   And thanks. We all worked hard on the new addition. Can any of us get ya anything?

Crewsk, thank GOD you got rid of those darn vanilla beans.


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Hey, are we going to decorate for Halloween? 

Any ideas? And who remembers The Grotto in the front of the B&B? Jkath designed it. We havent used it in awhile.


----------



## middie

sush i've been out there maintaining the grotto. hey think we could replace the white lights with black lights for halloween ? and string spiderwebs all over ?


----------



## KAYLINDA

Let's put little sensors on all the toilet seats that say "Help!  I'm drowning!" when someone sits down.


----------



## crewsk

How about a couple of strobe lights & a fog machine out front?


----------



## cara

I could offer you some real bats... ;o)


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

I think they are ALL great ideas!!!!!! (minus the REAL bats!!! )


Lets get to work. And lets have a FUN party! With mysteries and a hunt for something. maybe a key that unlocks a chest that has something COOL in it!!!
Ok....... lets think. What would be in the chest?
And how would we do the 'hunt'???


----------



## crewsk

Are you thinking like a scavenger hunt with clues leading to the chest? We could make a maze in the garden & you go through by answering trivia questions. If you get the answer right it tells you on a card the correct direction to go & if you get it wrong, it tells on a card you the wrong way to go. Does that make any sense? It's kinda hard to explain.


----------



## middie

Ok....... lets think. What would be in the chest


a certificate to a free weekend at the b and b ?


----------



## KAYLINDA

(in Mr. Mel Gibsons room)


----------



## cara

-DEADLY SUSHI- said:
			
		

> I think they are ALL great ideas!!!!!! (minus the REAL bats!!! )


----------



## middie

wow look at the spiser's in the webs. they look so...
omg they're REAL !!!!!!!!!
*running and hiding*


----------



## cara

Middie... are you afraid of this little spiders... look.. *take one on hand an join your corner* they are so cute... won`t do any harm to anyone... except flies and other insects....


----------



## middie

it has more than 4 legs... please get it away from  me or i'll cry


----------



## cara

okay... but I don't understand that.... *tapping that little creature careful*


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Middie I took care of the spiders. Come on out! We just got 25 pounds of ostrich meat. Who ordered it? How do we make it? This is giant bird meat that tastes like beef right?! Anyone have recipes for this stuff?  


Also, room 12 wants french fries with buttered crab meat. And ya know what? That sounds pretty good! Can someone take it up there? Becareful, I hear they are a little ahhhhhh.... suductive. Dont ask.


----------



## middie

oh sush thank you i love you. is it okay if i run the order up to 12 knock and leave it infront of their door and then run before they answer ?


----------



## KAYLINDA

Look outside Sushi!  The "husband" of that Ostrich is out on the lawn!!!!!!  Quick...hide the meat....


----------



## middie

and it wasn't me who ordered it fyi


----------



## middie

sush are the people in 12 gone yet ??
they answered the door before i could run.
and well,  they were pretty ummmm...
we'll just say i was very uncomfortable
when they were trying to invite me into 
their room


----------



## KAYLINDA

No wonder you were "uncomfortable" Middie...Sushi didn't tell you they were a seductive 87 and 90 years old, did he?


----------



## middie

nooooooooooooo i think he forgot to tell me about THAT part


----------



## Maidrite

Sushi where are you, You need to take a break from all those ladys my friend, We miss you so much. I caught those two Rattle Snakes that were in the Kitchen so everyone can get back to work !  Man am I hungry can I get two flap Jacks, two pieces of Bacon and 2 eggs easy over and a couple pieces of Toast , Oh and two large Glasses of Milk I have been sick and am Mighty Hungry, Oh Did you hear the Chicago Cubs want to reserve 100 rooms and The Two Largest Ball Rooms for a Signing date ! You need to give them a call !  Busy, Busy, Busy.


----------



## middie

cooking up maidrite's breakfast.
here you go sir... enjoy


----------



## KAYLINDA

I think I'll make some cream puffs today.  Middie...I'll wash up those dishes for you as soon as I'm finished.  Anyone want a cream filled cream puff?


----------



## Maidrite

No Thank You KayLinda, I just had a meal and a half, but I will take one for the Road if you don't mind ?  Thank You Middie


----------



## KAYLINDA

I'll save you one Maidrite...would Barbara want one too?


----------



## middie

ooh kaylinda i'd love to have one please ?
and thank you for doing the dishes !


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Hi everyone! I've been basking in World Series goodness.  

Place looks good...... except for those dirty aprons..... red goo on the wall in the lounge....... the chairs arent lined up in the dinning room..... poor Tawny Frogmouth is thirsty...... the floors in the atrium are scuffed....... the huge mixer in the baking area has crusty dough in it...... no one has picked the pumpkins in the garden...... none of the golf carts are covered for the winter tent....... the 3rd floor smells like hemp....... the elevator has vanilla beans in it...... The Grotto still has 4 lamp posts that arent working...... the brass isnt polished in the lounge..... we are out of beer........ the jacuzzi has vegtables boiling in it...... at the front desk, the credit card machine isnt working..... 2 lights are burned out in the basement where your rooms are....... the public washrooms are a MESS...... AND....... there is a TON of dirty dishes!!!!

Outside of that, the place looks great!   Now put on your uniforms and lets GET TO WORK!!!!!!


----------



## DampCharcoal

LOL!!! At least no cars were flipped over and set on fire!  Now the pressure is on the Cubs!


----------



## KAYLINDA

Have a cream puff Sushi....it goes good with the beer. Dirty dishes!!!!!  I've been washing them all day but I can't keep up with you beer guzzling...snacking World Series idiots!  I'm trying!  Here Middie...here's your cream puff and one for later too.  Sushi...if you'd quit basking....something might get done around here!  In the meantime...I'll start on the bathrooms.


----------



## Maidrite

KAYLINDA said:
			
		

> I'll save you one Maidrite...would Barbara want one too?


 
Yes Barbara would like to have two and now that I am hungry I would too Please.


----------



## Maidrite

DampCharcoal said:
			
		

> LOL!!! At least no cars were flipped over and set on fire!  Now the pressure is on the Cubs!


 
I killed the Goat Curse last night so the CUBS will in fact be the 2006 World Series Champs. You heard it here first !


----------



## middie

I'll tend to the pumpkins.
The hemp smell well, they 
got kicked out so there's 
some incense burning up there
now. Called about credit card
machine, they're sending a new
one overnight express.
Why you think tawny and all the 
other animals is thirsty is beyond me
cause i just fed and watered them all.
Then I'll scoop out the jacuzzi and yet
again remind Mr. Harris in room 20 that
that is NOT what you cook vegetable soup in.
Beer's in the back room Sush.
Golf carts were too covered... go look again !
Can't reach the lights in the basement OR in
the grotto !


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Well, I suppose I'll change the lights in The Grotto and in the basement. *eatting cream puff* Hey these are really good!

Middie and Kaylinda, you both did a GREAT job! Except you missed the red goo on the wall in the lounge and the giant dough mixer.  

Ok, EVERYONE!!!!! *THE WHITE SOX WON THE WORLD SERIES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

*All drinks are free today!!!*

I live in Chicago and boy are we proud! Except for the Cub fans. They hate it. You know what? The Cubs went to batting practice today...... the pitching machine pitched a no-hitter!!!!


----------



## KAYLINDA

Thank you Sushi!  I'll get right on the red goo...I knew I splattered that Red Waldorf Cake on the mixer....but in the lounge too?  Oh well.....I'll have a Strawberry Daquiri Sushi!...oh....now I know what the red goo in the lounge is...strawberries...ummmmm.


----------



## Piccolina

Pumpkin cupcakes are up guys? Would you like to take a break from your lively baseball discussion and have one?


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Alright! Pumkin cupcakes!!!! I will have 2 please!!! And heres your Daquiri Kaylinda. ENJOY!


----------



## cara

all drinks are free?? GREAT!! And congratulations to the sox...


I`ll take a Long Island Ice Tea..


----------



## middie

i'll take a muffin please !
way to go white sox !!!!
cleveland came close...
but to no avail... AGAIN.
i'll get the goo in the lounge
sush.


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Heres your Long Island Iced Tea!!! 


*sushi goes up on stage in lounge* Hey why do we have a drum set up here? hee hee hee..... I love to play the drums! Dont know what Im doing but........ *sushi picking up sticks and playing*


----------



## hellschef

as a spacemen fan from day one ill say dang it!!!as a gentleman i congradgulat the ChiSoxs and their fans, (raising a cup) TO THE VICTORS, HUZZAH!


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

*A TOAST TO THE WHITE SOX!!!!!!!!*


----------



## KAYLINDA

White Sox....white socks....where's the bleach?  I'll start the laundry while I'm putting the "toast" in the toaster.....hehehehehehehe!!!!!


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Guys, we have to appeal to the people that want to goto a Bed & Breakfast. 

I NEED your ideas!!!   Anyone and everyone, PLEASE give us your ideas!!!!! PLEASE!!!


----------



## middie

i think we need a pool next to the jacuzzi


----------



## crewsk

I'm cluless!! (What's so new about that? )

Here's some vanilla French toast stuffed with apples & cinnamon cream cheese.


----------



## middie

oh great crewsk ! oooh how about some hot apple cider with it ? i'm making some now


----------



## crewsk

That sounds perfect middie! Thanks!


----------



## middie

coming right up !
here ya go crewsk.
i even put a cinnomon stick in the cup


----------



## crewsk

Thank you! This is just what I needed to warm up with. Hey we need a fireplace in here somewhere!


----------



## KAYLINDA

I agree with crewsk...let's get a fireplace....and put book shelves all around it filled with lots of love stories to read!


----------



## crewsk

Throw in some Stephen King & Dean Koontz for me!


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Hey..... anyone change the interface on our website?   I cant see my avatar and I had to manually log in.  



Hot apple cider is a GREAT idea!!!!  And that fireplace idea ROCKS!!!!! But where are we going to put it? Dining room? Atrium? Lounge? Jacuzzi area? *scratching head*
Well Im going to go relax in the massage chairs in the Dining Room. In 2 hours we are expecting the Association of Realestate Realators for Relaxation. Group of 20!!!   They are going to take up rooms 1 thru 17!   Put on your uniforms guys. *running around spraying Frabreeze*


----------



## crewsk

I think the dining room would be the perfect place since we have the massage chairs in there. They can go in front of the fireplace!


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Crewsk that is where it will be! Good idea.   Yikes! Its 3am. I better pass out.......errrrrrrrr go to sleep.


----------



## crewsk

YAY!! I had a good idea for once in my life!


----------



## middie

crewsk isn't it amazing when that happens ? lol


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Crewsk!!!!!! Due to your GREAT idea....... I have made (got some one to make cause I SUCK at baking) a GIANT peanut chocolate cup!!!!!   
*getting forklift* *beep...... beep....... beep* Here ya go! *setting giant peanut butter cup on counter* ENJOY!!!!!


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Hey! We still need a brew master. Looks like Bang isnt into it.  Anyone?

Also, the animals in our small zoo have NOT been fed! And Tawny needs water! What gives?! Poor little guys.  We will have to get rid of them if no one helps. Wheres Maidrite?!


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Hey, who wants to run the B&B for a week? All changes you make shall be permanent. I have an apointment with a doctors knife. No biggie. And please dont ask. It dosent matter. Please keep the B&B going.


----------



## middie

i'll tend to the animals.
i think we'll all pitch in
to keep the b and b going.


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Gee.... the place is hopping.   Ok.... not really. My stuffed tomato tray was barely touched. Oh well. So, talking about stuffed tomatoes, that reminds me of Rachael Ray!!!!   Yes, I still hate her. But I found a place where like minded people exist!! http://www.livejournal.com/community/rachael_ray_sux/

Take a look-see!  
Does anyone have some time to make a batch of mushroom soup??? I have a real desire for a bowl or two!


----------



## middie

sush i just made some it's in the fridge in a blue bowl. you can't miss it


----------



## thier1754

Puff puff...Anybody got a nice hot white chocolate mocha for a tired lady??


----------



## mudbug

thier1754 said:
			
		

> Puff puff...Anybody got a nice hot white chocolate mocha for a tired lady??



thier!! where have you been?  missed your wry humor.


----------



## middie

here's your white chocolate mocha their.
how (and where) have you been ?


----------



## thier1754

Hi to you all!  It's nice to be missed.  I haven't been posting much of anywhere...I went through a pretty intense time but I'm up for air now and I really missed all of you.


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Well we are ALL glad youre back!   I shall make you muffins and beef barley soup!   Plus why dont ya take a few days in room 32!!! It The Ocean Room. I just cleaned it out after Kenny Chesney left.


----------



## thier1754

Mmmm...Sounds wonderful!! *Thier tosses her little overnight case in the corner and flops down on the bed.* Aaahhhhhhh. Just what the doctor ordered. zzzzzzzzzzzzzz.................


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

THIS IS AN ORDER!!!! To All employees. Take 2 weeks off.  Please take advantage of what we have to offer here at the B&B!!!!  EVERYTHING is free! Ride the golf carts.... have all you can drink and sing karaoke! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Have FUN! I've closed the B&B so you guys can do what EVER you want. We work SO hard. We need to have FUN. Lets go crazy! The massage chairs are at your beck and call. The Jaccuzi. The kitchen if you want to cook. The lounge with the coffee and liquer bar. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The Pine Tree Maze...... EVERYTHING!
In fact...... *we arent here for profit anymore. *We are here to have FUN! We have 12 million left in the bank from selling our Discuss Cooking jet. 
This WAS a community to treat others and to laugh. Thats the way I want it to be. I love you all. Everything is open to ALL of you! No more work!


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

OHHHHH!!!!! *ANNNND!* The 8000th post gets a big PRIZE!!!  Its worth around $35! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Excited??? You SHOULD be! Whom ever posts the 8000th post will get a custom prize. Hope you like it! 

(you have to be in North America.... sorry folks)


----------



## callie

-DEADLY SUSHI- said:
			
		

> THIS IS AN ORDER!!!! To All employees. Take 2 weeks off.  Please take advantage of what we have to offer here at the B&B!!!!  EVERYTHING is free! Ride the golf carts.... have all you can drink and sing karaoke!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have FUN! I've closed the B&B so you guys can do what EVER you want. We work SO hard. We need to have FUN. Lets go crazy! The massage chairs are at your beck and call. The Jaccuzi. The kitchen if you want to cook. The lounge with the coffee and liquer bar.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Pine Tree Maze...... EVERYTHING!
> In fact...... *we arent here for profit anymore. *We are here to have FUN! We have 12 million left in the bank from selling our Discuss Cooking jet.
> This WAS a community to treat others and to laugh. Thats the way I want it to be. I love you all. Everything is open to ALL of you! No more work!


----------



## thier1754

*Thier peels one eye open...* Is there any chocolate mousse in the kitchen? Think I'll raid the refrigerator...*Thier slips on her pink bunny slippers and heads down.* Pad pad pad...


----------



## Maidrite

Hey Sushi can I get a Ham and cheese sandwich ? and a Large Ice Tea Unsweet please .


----------



## middie

no more work ??? really ????
can we still keep our rooms ?????


----------



## crewsk

YAY!!! Celebration breakfast for all!! I've got orange cranberry muffins, cherry cream cheese stuffed french toast, butter pean pancakes, buttermilk biscuits, sausage gravy, bacon, ham, cheese grits, fruit salad with yogurt & granola, eggs(any way you want them, just hollar), plenty of maple syrup & assorted fruit syrups. Oh, I even made an assortment of mini quiche. DIG IN!!


----------



## callie

crewsk!  You must have been up all night making breakfast - this looks wonderful!!  I've got lots of hot coffee, orange juice, hot cocoa, champagne, and milk!

Thanks, sush!!!!!!!!!


----------



## callie

Thanks for breakfast, crewsk!  I'm leaving for the day - off to the big city...I'll see you all this evening!  Have a wonderful day


----------



## crewsk

Glad you enjoyed it callie! Have a great day!


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

> no more work ??? really ????
> can we still keep our rooms ?????


 
Yup!   And if no one is staying in one of the B&B rooms, you can use them TOO!!!    Just be sure to clean up afterwards. Dont want any of our guests getting a junky looking room ya know. 

I hired a company that cleans the WHOLE B&B!!! Inside and OUT. Mows the lawn, takes care of snow..... polishes the brass in the lounge, you name it. 
They use *ROBOTS!* So if you see a robot scooting around, dont worry.  

Heres what they look like: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





These guys are SO good, Apple is using them to advertise their Ipod!!





They have a built-in plunger and a squirt gun for cleaning solutions!!!


----------



## middie

oh wow robots will be great !!!!!!
ummm... do they clean up after the
animals too ?? btw which i just did, and fed
them all too


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Middie youre an angel!! Yes, they do that too. They 'plunger' the food and 'plop' it where it needs to be. 
Hey, Im lactose Intolerant. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I made some mushroom - avacado - artichoke soup (cream sauce)!!! A little spicy, but not TOO much. Have some please! I have Kenny Chesney (he LOVES this place!!) booked for this weekend. Going to play in the Lounge of course. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But I hired a DJ EVERY night between 7-12pm. Go over and ask for requests. (for a $1 he will bump you request up) 
Most beers are a buck and drinks are $2. Special beers are $3 and special drinks are $4. 
Anyone care to dance??!!


----------



## Maidrite

Yep Sush is back, now what happened to my Ham and CHeese sandwich and Ice Tea ?


----------



## middie

ummm... kenny's here for the weekend ??      

*dreamily walks into kitchen to get maidrite his sandwich and tea*


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Yup Kenny is BACK baby!   And no more Renee! Sorry about the sandwich and drink Maidrite. But Middie seems like she got it. Maidrite, you can go back and make one yourself if ya want. Our staff are also the customers now. 

Hey, we got a few boxes of Broccoliflowers!!! ANYONE know how to cook these things?


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

*taking Kenny up to the Ocean Room* Heres here.


----------



## middie

*peeking head out of closet*

well hello again kenny !!!!!


----------



## middie

btw sush i don't know a thing about broccoliflowers things. i don't know who got them. my guess is maybe steam them ?


----------



## thier1754

Puree them and pour them into ice cube trays. Freeze and drop one cube into a bloody mary with a celery stick and a dash of hot sauce. I think... Um, and blanche first before pureeing? 

No no...Wait! Buy a truckload, feed it raw to several thousand of the B&B's dairy cattle, and capture the resulting by-product of their sudden extreme flatulence to produce an alternative energy source. No more foreign oil!!!


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Wow Their!  Dont know what to say!  I love the 1st suggestion. And the 2nd one has me thinking about a a hazmat suit.  

Can SOMEONE bake a cake? Table 31 in the dining room has a BIRTHDAY! Young girl just turned 12 and they drove 20 miles from the country. I would do it but Im HORRIBLE at baking.


----------



## thier1754

Hmmm...I used to bake cakes from scratch in the days when I was considering a catering career, but it's been a long time.  Will this do? *Thier pulls a chocolate fudge bundt cake out of the oven and drizzles a little mocha glaze over it.*


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Thier Im sure she will LOVE it!!!!  Now where did I put the candles?  *digging in drawer*


----------



## thier1754

They were in your back pocket...uh oh...I think you sat on them, Sushi.  Now you have 24 little candles instead of 12 longer ones.  How about just pouring a little brandy over it and flambe - ing it? Not good.  Twelve year olds don't do brandy.  How about sparklers??!! Here, I have some left over from the 4th last summer. She'll love it!!


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Well, the city counsil outlawed sparklers.   They passed bill 2143 outlawing that and Jaw Breakers. I guess someone cracked a tooth.  Go and figure. I'll use the candles. Thier, wanna sing Happy Birthday with me? *putting candles in cake and lighting*


----------



## thier1754

Hope I'm not too late to sing...I need to warm up...*Thier begins to sing scales to prepare for the performance, then remembers that her voice stinks, which is why she is a violinist and not a singer...* Go ahead, Sushi.  You sing, I'll play.


----------



## wasabi

-DEADLY SUSHI- said:
			
		

> Wow Their!  Dont know what to say!  I love the 1st suggestion. And the 2nd one has me thinking about a a hazmat suit.
> 
> Can SOMEONE bake a cake? Table 31 in the dining room has a BIRTHDAY! Young girl just turned 12 and they drove 20 miles from the country. I would do it but Im HORRIBLE at baking.



*Thanks for the cake thier! Delish! Oh, I'm not 12 today......I'm 21.*


----------



## thier1754

Oh! Well, anyhow, enjoy! How've you been? 

We're thinking of cruising over your way in Feb. or March! Dh wants to cruise, never having done one. He's not very healthy and will need a rest by then after our crazy Christmas season with the store.


----------



## middie

okay who's going to help me prepare thanksgiving dinner for all of our guests?
right now i'm working on pies. i hope to do most everything ahead of time, that way it's not so chaotic thursday morning... who's in ?


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Well Middie, what are we planning to serve? I have some turkey lunchmeat and rye bread.


----------



## middie

lunchmeat ??? oh no no no sush... a REAL turkey, with ALL the fixins !!
aren't our guests worth it ? especially my kenny ???
err... i mean, mr. chesney ?


----------



## cartwheelmac

I'll take a HUGE slice of lemon merainge pie. (and a glass of milk.) Thanks!

Grace

(meringue Grace! meringue!~~Cameron)


----------



## middie

you got it cart. coming right up


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Hi Cart! And WELCOME!!  Middie, Kenny Chesney is passed out by the jacuzzi. One to many whiskeys I guess.  Can you take him up to his room? Make sure you leave a bottle of advil and a big bottle of Gatorade for him. Thanks sweetie!


----------



## middie

take him to his room ????
*smiling ear to ear*

NO PROBLEM !!!!!!


----------



## Maidrite

May I have some Milk and Cookies Please ?


----------



## middie

milk and cookies coming up. oatmeal raisin maidrite ?

i'll be in the kitchen prepping tomorrw's feast for our guest. 
feel free to come in and help !


----------



## crewsk

Middie, the cranberry sauce is made & in the fridge along with 2 pumpkin crunch cakes & an extra large pan of dressing. Hope that helps out some!


----------



## middie

oh crewsk it's a tremendous help ! thank you !!!!!!!!!


----------



## crewsk

You're welcome! Glad I could help. Oh, I almost forgot, I made 5 dozen deviled eggs too. Do you think that'll be enough? If not, I can make some more.


----------



## middie

darn i made another 4... oh well. better to have more than not enough lol


----------



## middie

well, i think dinner was a hit. there's barely anything left lol


----------



## crewsk

Yep & there's even enough deviled eggs to make some egg salad sandwiches with!


----------



## Gerrycooks

*The dog ate the cheesecake!!*

Can we have some cheesecake please. The dog ate the cake and I only had one small piece. Wish I had some more.


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Well of COURSE!   What type of cheese cake do you want? We have a bakery in here. I can whip you up something just for you. Heres a glass of apple cider while you think.


----------



## middie

plain, topped with strawberries, cherries, blueberries, chocolate cheesecake , pumpkin cheesecake ?


----------



## cartwheelmac

Do you need any help in the kitchen? I would love to help.

Cameron


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Well Cartwheel, the dough mixer is filled with hard white dough stuff. Definately needs cleaning. And Im making a HARD apple cider. About 10 gallons of it. So I could really use your help. Plus we need to taste test the stuff. And there is 3 different types of alcohol in it. SO..... you better be over 21.


----------



## cartwheelmac

-DEADLY SUSHI- said:
			
		

> Well Cartwheel, the dough mixer is filled with hard white dough stuff. Definately needs cleaning. And Im making a HARD apple cider. About 10 gallons of it. So I could really use your help. Plus we need to taste test the stuff. And there is 3 different types of alcohol in it. SO..... you better be over 21.


Ok, I'll get to work on the mixer and I am 13 but we could pretend I didn't say that and I could be your taste tester! What do you say? Also could you pay me 100 imaginary dollars a week? That would be nice.

Cameron


----------



## cartwheelmac

I would like a hot chocolate with LOTS of marshmellows (Make it really hot). To Go please.

Grace


----------



## Gerrycooks

Plain cheesecake please with sour cream topping and graham cracker crust. If you have the time.


----------



## cartwheelmac

Your hot chocolate is almost ready Grace and Gerrycooks your cheesecake is being made, see I am already pounding the graham crackers.  Oops! Sorry didn't mean to get your head.

Grace since your my sister could you run back to the house and get some marshmellows?

Cameron


----------



## cartwheelmac

All right, IF my hot chocolate is ready when I get back.

Grace


----------



## cartwheelmac

OK! It is a deal!

Cameron


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

*running into B&B* OH!!!! You folks need your orders!   *pouring a HUGE amount of marshmellows in hot chocolate* Cart, heres your hot chocolate! *rushing over to bakery* Gerry.... it looks like your cheesecake was already made by Cart.   Sorry about the delay. Middie had me tweesing her eyebrows.   What the *$&%????? Anyhew, I put a key lime pie in the refrigerator and spaghetti with artichokes, olives and fetta cheese in the warmer.


----------



## Dina

I haven't posted on this thread until now and I desperately need a drink to relax me, besides all the tea I've had all day.  Suggestions?


----------



## cartwheelmac

Do you drink coffee????? If you do, you might drink a hot cup  of it.

Grac


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Dina, I bet you deserve it! Heres a chocolate margarita! ENJOY!


----------



## shannon in KS

Might I suggest some Chocolate and Whiskey Liqueur?  I will be posting the recipe on the beverages thread soon.  I made this for family this weekend, and it was wonderful!  For 21 and over, of course.... would you like that on the rocks or warm?


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Sounds WONDERFUL!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Im game! Heck, I already had a pile of basil pasta!


----------



## middie

*making myself some hot chocolate*
any takers ?


----------



## cartwheelmac

OK. While you were gone I made two loaves of sourdough bread, 2 batches of biscuits, 3 cakes, 4 dozen cookies, and 3 pumpkin pies (you can tell what I like to do). Need anymore help? 

Cameron


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

I would LOVE some hot chocolate!   It will go perfectly with Carts desserts. Cart do you like to cook non bakery items? Im going into the jacuzzi. Its COLD out there! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Also, some people are wondering if Im a guy or a chick. Im a guy. And if you know and redheads with freckles PLEASE tell me.


----------



## crewsk

Here's your hot chocolate Sushi, can I get you anything else?


----------



## middie

*diving into jacuzzi*

ahhhhhhh nice and toasty !!!!!!!!!


----------



## thier1754

-DEADLY SUSHI- said:
			
		

> I would LOVE some hot chocolate!  It will go perfectly with Carts desserts. Cart do you like to cook non bakery items? Im going into the jacuzzi. Its COLD out there!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, some people are wondering if Im a guy or a chick. Im a guy. And if you know and redheads with freckles PLEASE tell me.


 
*Thier can't chat right now...She's busy dying her hair red and applying a few freckles...*


----------



## middie

their you can have my freckles... they're real !!


----------



## thier1754

Thanks, Middie!  Pass 'em over.


----------



## Piccolina

I'm making some carob hot cocoa (I can't rightly call it hot "chocolate") if anyone want some...It's got fewer calories  Or are calories non-existant at the DC B&B?


----------



## crewsk

Piccolina said:
			
		

> Or are calories non-existant at the DC B&B?


 

Yep, they're non-existant here Piccolina! Isin't it great? We can eat all the cream puffs we want!


----------



## thier1754

I'll have one of them there cream puffs, ma'am.


----------



## callie

Piccolina said:
			
		

> I'm making some carob hot cocoa (I can't rightly call it hot "chocolate") if anyone want some...It's got fewer calories  Or are calories non-existant at the DC B&B?


 
 Woo-hoo!!!  Piccolina is post #8000 in the B&B!!!!!!!!!!

Party to celebrate!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## middie

ahhhh picco you deserve a huge piece of peanut butter pie. it'd go great with your hot "chocolate" !!!


----------



## Dina

cartwheelmac said:
			
		

> Do you drink coffee????? If you do, you might drink a hot cup of it.
> 
> Grac


 
A beer sounds more like relaxation for me. It's been such a long work week teaching 2nd graders and I feel so tired.  Coffee will only get me all wired up again. Thanks for the suggestion anyway.


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

> OHHHHH!!!!! *ANNNND!* The 8000th post gets a big PRIZE!!!  Its worth around $35!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Excited??? You SHOULD be! Whom ever posts the 8000th post will get a custom prize. Hope you like it!
> 
> (you have to be in North America.... sorry folks)


 
*PICCOLINA!!!!!* *YOU are the WINNER of the 8000th POST!!!!!!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








*
*CONGRATS!!!    *
Alas, there is ONE question..... are you in Ireland or in Canada???  Please read the above. If you are in Canada THEN I can send you the gift!  If not, then the OTHER winner is Crewsk!  
Piccolina, PLEASE tell us where you are right now. I NEED a valid address and I need to confirm it. Lordie, Lordie.... down to the wire!


----------



## cartwheelmac

-DEADLY SUSHI- said:
			
		

> I would LOVE some hot chocolate!  It will go perfectly with Carts desserts. Cart do you like to cook non bakery items? Im going into the jacuzzi. Its COLD out there!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, some people are wondering if Im a guy or a chick. Im a guy. And if you know and redheads with freckles PLEASE tell me.



Grace, my mom and 4 of my sisters match your description. Us other six are brown-haired and slightly darker in skin compared to the red-heads. 

Yes I like to cook non-bakery items.

Cameron


----------



## crewsk

May I please have a bottle of Jack? I'm in a very foul mood tonight & need to go sulk in a corner somewhere.


----------



## cartwheelmac

Jack? Is that an acoholic beverage? If it is Deadly Sushi can handle that for you!

Cameron


----------



## crewsk

Yes, Cameron it is. I can wait, I don't really need it anyway. I'm just not having a good day today.


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Awwwwwww....   Poor little Crewsk..... come to Sushi. Here is a pitcher of Jack with fresh sqeezed orange juice, lime juice, merichino cheries with juice, a little guava and 7-UP. OH! And a crystal glass with a tub thingy of ice cubes with a tong. And heres a flower!   Now relax and feel better!


----------



## crewsk

Thanks Sushi! That's exactly what I needed!


----------



## BigDog

It's cold up here in MN, I'll take a good strong hot cup of coffee! Brrrrrrrrrr!

(about 3 - 4 inches of snow and temps in single digits tonight)


----------



## crewsk

One strong hot coffee for ya BigDog. Can I get you anything else?


----------



## BigDog

Good for now, thanks!


----------



## DampCharcoal

Hey, Sush! Anything left in the bottle of Jack? I could use a gut warmer right now.


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Sure thing Damp!!! And welcome back to the B&B!  It will be just a minute.


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Here is a thermos of Jack with, apple cider, fresh sqeezed orange juice, lemon juice, ground cinnamon and cloves. I simmered it (minus the Jack) for about 6 minutes... strained it, poured in a generous amount of Jack and put it in a BIG thermos. And heres a mug along with cinnamon sticks to stir the brew.    ENJOY!!!!!


----------



## DampCharcoal

Take as long as you like, my friend!


----------



## DampCharcoal

Wow! That's a good brew, thanks, Sush!


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Now look up from the maple wood, cherry stained bar in the lounge... and at the ZZ Top wanna-be band at the ladies dancing!  
Alas, we have to please the ladies so disreguard the guys.


----------



## middie

you call THAT dancing ????? hey... just how many drinks have they had so far ???


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

I hope NONE! I paid $900 for this stuff!   Ok Middie throw them a few beverages and lets see if they get better.

And If anyone wants one, I made garlic MASHED potatos and a few hamburgers. Up to you if want something on them.


----------



## middie

oh yum sush i LOVE garlic mashed tatos !!!! thank you honey bunches !

okay let me fix these people up with a few drinks


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Gina dosent drink alcohol. Nor does Nicuba. The other 9 do. Just a heads up.   I think the food AND some caffine will pep them up.


----------



## middie

okay i'll fix them 2 up with coffee or tea or cola or whatever they desire.
thanks for the headsup


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

DAMP!!!???? CREWSK!!!!????? Hope you are enjoying your stay! Damp you can take room 14 and Crewsk you can take room 22. Dont want you guys driving home. Enjoy the FREE mini-bar and DONT steal our towels!


----------



## wasabi

*Sush, can I have room #19? I need a vacation.*


----------



## middie

wasabi room 19 is set for you.
enjoy your vacation in the rain
forest room !


----------



## cartwheelmac

Hello I will be waiting on you today what would you like? We have cinnamon rolls, oatmeal, cold cereal, eggs and biscuits, and yes leftover hamburgers from last night. What do you want?

Cameron


----------



## crewsk

Thanks for the room Sushi! I needed a really good nights sleep. 

Cameron, may I please have a cinnamon roll & coffee?


----------



## cartwheelmac

Hello crewsk I will be waiting on you today what would you like for breakfast? We have cinnamon rolls, oatmeal, cold cereal, eggs and biscuits, and yes leftover hamburgers from last night. What do you want?

Cameron


----------



## crewsk

A cinnamon roll & coffee would be great Cameron. Thanks!


----------



## Alix

Cinnamon bun and coffee here too please! Thanks Cameron. Hey y'all, whats shaking in here these days? I haven't been in here for ages. I should put on an apron and get cracking.


----------



## cartwheelmac

OK 2 cinnamon rolls and 2 coffees. Any cream or sugar?

Cameron


----------



## Alix

Black for me. Sorry about that delay...had to go shower and make lunch for the kids.


----------



## crewsk

Cream only for me please. Sorry it took so long to get back. I've been running around trying to find some Disco inspired clothes for hubby to wear to our SIL's b-day party tomorrow night.


----------



## Alix

OK, did you ever have one of those days when everything you touched just SUCKED?

I tried to console myself with peanut butter cookies and I messed THOSE up too. Sheesh! I'm heading upstairs to the massage chairs. Wake me tomorrow!


----------



## Ken

Alix said:
			
		

> OK, did you ever have one of those days when everything you touched just SUCKED?
> 
> I tried to console myself with peanut butter cookies and I messed THOSE up too. Sheesh! I'm heading upstairs to the massage chairs. Wake me tomorrow!


 
Massage chairs?


----------



## wasabi

middie said:
			
		

> wasabi room 19 is set for you.
> enjoy your vacation in the rain
> forest room !




*Ahhhhhhhhh, simple bliss, Mahalo, Middie.

Cameron, may I please have eggs and biscuits please. Eggs over easy and a cafe mocha, extra hot. Mahalo.*


----------



## cartwheelmac

Sure thing Miss wasabi! Breakfasts are my specialties (What time did you order? My computer says 5:08 pm)!

Here you go!! Can I get you anything to drink?

Cameron


----------



## wasabi

*Just another pot of coffee, dear. Got a whole lot of shopping to do.*


----------



## cartwheelmac

One black coffee to go!

All right we have donuts fresh from Krispy Kreme, pizza, cinnamon rolls, and cold cereal. To drink we have fresh squeezed OJ, coffee and tea (and water of course). What would you like?

Cameron


----------



## crewsk

May I have some hot ginger tea & a plain biscuit please? My tummy isn't feeling too well this morning but that could be because I didn't get to bed until 4 this morning & I was up a 6.


----------



## cartwheelmac

Hot ginger tea, and plain buiscuit. OK It will be ready in a moment!

(One moment later)

Here you go crewsk can I get you anything else?

Cameron


----------



## crewsk

Thanks Cameron, this will be fine for now. I'm off to start helping my mom set stuff up for SIL's party tonight. Y'all have a great day & I'll see ya later!


----------



## cartwheelmac

Anyone else need anything?

Cameron


----------



## wasabi

*Did someone say Krispy Kreme? Lemon filled, please.*


----------



## Brooksy

How about some fresh smoked Scottish Kippers, crispy crust sourdough toast and a beer?


----------



## cartwheelmac

wasabi said:
			
		

> *Did someone say Krispy Kreme? Lemon filled, please.*


Yes! I did say Krispy Kreme (they are heaven in a donut!). OK, wait a moment.

(one moment later)

Here you go!!!



			
				Brooksy said:
			
		

> How about some fresh smoked Scottish Kippers, crispy crust sourdough toast and a beer?



All right Brooksy your Scottish Kippers are being smoked as I speak, and you are lucky we have some fresh sourdough bread that I just made and am toasting, and I am not allowed to handle achohlic beverages because I am only thirteen but you can go get it yourself over there in the cabinet. OK your Scottish Kippers, and sourdough toast is done! Here you go!

Anything else I can get anyone?

Cameron


----------



## BigDog

My usual, which is turning out to be a strong hot cup of coffee. Any regular International Delight creamer flavor will work. Or a shot of Baileys. Your call.


----------



## cartwheelmac

Here I went with the coffee flavored with creamer French Vanilla (OK I looked it up on the web and that was the first flavor I saw, and I looked up a Baileys too and I actually found it!). 

Anyone else need anything? Bed? Breakfast? Lunch? Dinner?

Cameron


----------



## Brooksy

***Searching through the miriad of beers, smelling the Kippers***
Hmmm, yes, a nice black beer will go down a treat...

Thanks Cam.

***Sniff, sniff***

Is somebody deep frying a turkey?

Hard to tell with the delicate scent of smoked kippers in the air.....

Buurrrrpppp

Ooops, excuse me.


----------



## cartwheelmac

That's OK! Burps are the fad at my house with us kids right now! The biggest belcher is my older brother (known online as mclarenF1), and the most belcher prize goes to Grace!

You need anything else?

Cameron


----------



## BigDog

cartwheelmac said:
			
		

> Here I went with the coffee flavored with creamer French Vanilla (OK I looked it up on the web and that was the first flavor I saw, and I looked up a Baileys too and I actually found it!). Cameron


 
French Vanilla is good, thank you very much!


----------



## Brooksy

Full as thanks Cam. Better head off & preflight the plane. Going for a fly this arvo is the wind settles.

Got the belly full, better go & work it off.
Hopefully won't "horse & cart" in the cockpit  
See you later.


----------



## cartwheelmac

Anyone else here need assistance?

Cameron


----------



## Gerrycooks

May I please have some hot buttered rum and a few sugar cookies???
Please and thank you. 
We are listening to Christmas music and my husband is decorating the tree. So some hot buttered rum would be great.


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Gerry I will get that for ya! Thank God we have Sugar cookies already made. Im not much of a baker.  Heres a carfe of buttered rum. Becareful! Its HOT!   And here are 6 big sugar cookies. I put whip cream on the side along with a small chocolate bar.


----------



## Brooksy

SUSHI!!!

Line us up a few beers old mate. Sit down & take a load off...

What's happenin'?


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

*taking shoes off* BROOKSY!!!!!  Let us retire to the Lounge and drink a few Guninsses.


----------



## Brooksy

Maaaaaaaate,

****Grabs a Guiness,  & settles in the 'Gampa chair'****
Goin' great, What's the scuttlebutt?


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

*wispering into Brooskys ear* This Guiness is SMART!


----------



## Brooksy

I know what kick along with this Guiness.....

****Brooksy leaps to his feet & heads for the kitchen****

Right, where's the jalapenos...... Ah, here we are.... Cream cheese,  wieners, bacon.

Right........  doo dee dooooo ......
**** cutting..... stuffing...... wrapping...... baking.....*****
Here ya go Sush. Try these Atomic Buffalo Turds....
They go great with the Guiness....


----------



## cartwheelmac

OK, we have hot chocolate, oatmeal, eggs and grits. What do you guys want?

Cameron


----------



## Gerrycooks

thank you for the hot buttered rum and sugar cookies. The rum warmed me up and the cookies were great.


----------



## mudbug

from Atomic Buffalo Turds to rum and sugar cookies..........

I have been away from the cafe for too long.


----------



## Brooksy

mudbug said:
			
		

> from Atomic Buffalo Turds to rum and sugar cookies..........
> 
> I have been away from the cafe for too long.



There's a few ABT's left in the fridge Ms Muddy. Try a couple.....

And Cam - Go and make yer bed....


----------



## mudbug

*popping a cold one* aaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhh.  time to take my shoes off and loosen the belt a wee bit.


----------



## crewsk

May I join you with a cold one mudbug? TC had basketball practice tonight & since hubby is coaching, he took both kids with him!! I'm all alone & enjoying the silence!


----------



## Brooksy

***Brooksy cracks the top on another coldie***

G'day Crewsk, Ms Muddy. How are things going?


----------



## crewsk

Going great! How about you Brooksy?


----------



## Brooksy

Mate, she's a real corker here today. Temps yesterday were through the roof & was supposed to a bit cooler today, but it ain't.

I have to stay away from the full strength beer this morning because I have to go and fix the beer fridge at the club later. Looking forward to draining a few tonight.


----------



## crewsk

Care to fly me down your way so I can warm up?  It's only 44F here & I'm freezing!!


----------



## Brooksy

crewsk said:
			
		

> Care to fly me down your way so I can warm up?  It's only 44F here & I'm freezing!!



Mate, I should fly over there to cool off a bit. Temp still rising 93F now by the computer.

I need to spend some time in the forest garden.


----------



## crewsk

93 sounds perfect to me right now!


----------



## Brooksy

crewsk said:
			
		

> 93 sounds perfect to me right now!



 Oh dear, this poor old body, sweat pouring out, not a pretty site.

It'd be ok if the humidity wasn't so high. Really sapping. Can't wait for the Sun to pass the yardarm again to hook into some more beer to start cooling from the inside....

When we fix the beer fridge this arvo, I might have to sit in front of it for a while.


----------



## crewsk

Yeah, the humidity in the summer here kills me! Our air conditioning went out a few years ago & hubby came in from work to me with my head stuck in our chest freezer!


----------



## Brooksy

crewsk said:
			
		

> ......... me with my head stuck in our chest freezer!



 You shoulda jumped right in.

Not a fan of A/C myself. Whilst there's beer, there's hope....

When we were fencing, I took chilled lemon water with me by the gallon. Brilliant refresher, but when I drink it these days I can see the crowbars, shovels & sledge hammers - bad memories..

Where's Ms Muddy?


----------



## crewsk

Brooksy said:
			
		

> Where's Ms Muddy?


 
I don't know. I guess she left us to do some things in the real world.


----------



## cartwheelmac

OK, what do you guys want? We have peppermint hot chocolate from Starbucks, eggs, bacon, sausage, biscuits, cinnamon rolls, or oatmeal.

Cameorn


----------



## callie

Sounds great, Cameron!  Thanks - and I've made a BIG pot of hot, strong coffee.


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

HEY!!!! We dont have a Christmas Tree!!!!!    Whos going to cut er' down and WHERE are we going to place it?! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I say either the Lounge OR the Atrium. What do YOU guys think?!


----------



## DampCharcoal

Sush! I prefer a Douglas Fir, that's a nice Christmas Tree!


----------



## thier1754

Sushi! Hugs.  How about putting it in the lounge and serving gingerbread men and hot cocoa for the decorating party?


----------



## Bangbang

A drunken Bangbang crashes ultalite aircraft into lobby. Please dial 911.


----------



## thier1754

Bang!  I've been gone for a coupla months and this is what you've come to!   Ambulance on the way.


----------



## cartwheelmac

Sure thing! I'll make the gingerbread men!

Cameron


----------



## thier1754

Good! I've got the white frosting in a tube and I'll put the face, buttons and cuffs on the little guys and girls.


----------



## Bangbang

thier1754 said:
			
		

> Bang! I've been gone for a coupla months and this is what you've come to!  Ambulance on the way.


 
I have been gone too. I would like a whole Pecan Pie and a coffee please.


----------



## mudbug

Raise up yer head, Bang, and I will pour the coffee down while the pie is cooling.  Talk about making an entrance after all this MIA time!!!


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

*leading Bang to his room under the B&B* Here ya go man. Enjoy the neon cactus.  

Guys!!! Where the heck are we going to put the Xmas tree??!!!


----------



## callie

I say we put a huge tree in the lobby AND a tree in the lounge AND a smaller tree in every room AND a tree in the kitchen AND a tree out by the pool...

I'll decorate them...


----------



## cartwheelmac

I'll help you decorate them! I love decorateing trees. 

Grace


----------



## wasabi

*Here Grace, this is good place to practice.*

http://www.growley.com/c-little-tree2.html


----------



## cartwheelmac

Thanks Wasabi! I really enjoyed that.

Grace


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

I like Callies idea!  Anyone care to go out to the Pine Tree Maze and cut 3 trees down? I HATE cold. 
Also, we are out of beer again!   We have our own brewery tanks in the back. Anyone know what they are doing? Bang was the brewmaster but hes never here. 

And what artist would everyone like to book for this weekend? The lounge isnt booked!   Doubtful we can get anyone last minute but PLEASE let me know. THANKS!


----------



## callie

I'm stringing popcorn and cranberries for all the trees...and I have lots of strings of tiny white lights. Grace, thanks for the help! You're in charge of all the tree toppers - angels, stars, whatever you like.

Since we can't have Bing Crosby, I don't know, sush...something pretty. Harp music, celtic music, ??????

I'm drinking wine - you beer drinkers can come join me if you want to


----------



## thier1754

We have a Celtic group called Carrowmore -- fiddle guitar whistle/drum and vocals.  Can we play???


----------



## thier1754

wasabi said:
			
		

> *Here Grace, this is good place to practice.*
> 
> http://www.growley.com/c-little-tree2.html


Wonderful Wasabi!  Except that I had the volume 'way up on the computer, and my brain is still buzzing! Ouch!


----------



## callie

OH, thier, thier!!!!  Please, please....I'd LOVE it if you'd play!!!!!  






     (couldn't find quite the right smiley, but you get the idea  )


----------



## thier1754

Well...*blush*...If you *INSIST*...


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Callie they look BEAUTIFUL!!! *turning down house lights* Even the reflexion from the marble tiles under the trees look beautiful! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



And Thier...... please play. I'll be waiting!


----------



## middie

Oh wow !!!!  Look at the trees. They're so beautiful !!
*in a daze staring at the lights*


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Yup!   This year we used SPRAY on lights! *showing middie the can*


----------



## wasabi

-DEADLY SUSHI- said:
			
		

> Yup!   This year we used SPRAY on lights! *showing middie the can*


Middie.....Do not approch the can with your cell phone.


----------



## KAYLINDA

You all have decorated so beautifully!  I wish I could stay all night and just stare at the tree!


----------



## middie

-DEADLY SUSHI- said:
			
		

> Yup!  This year we used SPRAY on lights! *showing middie the can*


 

You wouldn't dare


----------



## thier1754

Now, now...I'll play you some soothing Celtic tunes and calm everybody down.........


----------



## Alix

Morning all! Anybody up yet? Whoa, the place looks GREAT! Who did all this decorating? And is that gingerbread I smell? And eggnog coffee? Mmmmmmmmm! *pouring a large mugful*


----------



## Piccolina

Hi yah Alix,

Getting close to my bed time over here, but I suppose we are all in the same time zone in the DC b&B? 

I'm making caramel hot cocoa if anyone would like a big mug, I think it'll go well with those gingerbread cookies you mentioned (or is it a loaf of real gingerbread?)


----------



## Alix

Cookies, but I still have some of Ishbel's Sticky Gingerbread Cake left too.


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

*waking up after listening to Thiers Celtic music*   That was VERY relaxing! Tooooooooo relaxing!   Wow! Thier I will cook ya whatever you want! *grabbing can of spray-on lights* ohhhhhhhh MIDDIE?????  
(bzzzzzt, bzzzzt, bzzzzt) Theres someone at the loading dock. Can someone get that? I have to ahhhhhh, talk to Middie.


----------



## cartwheelmac

Got it!

Hey anyone know where the powdered sugar is? I am trying to frost some cookies!

Cameron


----------



## middie

*busy hiding from dear old sush*


----------



## cartwheelmac

Uh...middie, I think Sush is gone now. I am the only one here. But be quiet just in case. Shhhh...You want a cookie?

Cameron


----------



## middie

*whispering to cart*... yes please. can i have some hot cocoa too ?
must go back into hiding cause i know sush, and he's lurking


----------



## cartwheelmac

Ok, here...I'll pretend I don't know where you at...My lips are sealed!

Cameron


----------



## middie

*whispering again*... okay thanks cart. you're a doll


----------



## cartwheelmac

I checked he's offline but beware of the green light!!!

Cameron


----------



## middie

okay cart, i will... thank you !


----------



## cartwheelmac

No problemo!

Cameron


----------



## cartwheelmac

All what do you guys want to eat? Any one here?

Cameron


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Well Im here! And I want sushi!!!!!!


----------



## cartwheelmac

Uhh...Sushi I am afraid you forgot to stock up on sushi!

Cameron


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Awwwwww man.   I better call our fish monger!! Hey Cart can I have an omlet with spinich ground beef and feta cheese??


----------



## buckytom

hey sush!  i just signed for a load of fish that some guy named morimoto dropped off. there's hamachi, toro, maguro, ebi, amaebi, masago, ikura, hotategai, sake, anago, unagi, and a giant bundle of nori.

i told him to keep the ika, i hate ika.


----------



## cartwheelmac

Sure one omelet to go and buckytom I have never heard of an ika!

Cameron


----------



## middie

eww fish ??? think i'll stay in hiding awhile longer


----------



## TXguy

You don't like fish?

Then your'e missing out on some good brain food.


----------



## middie

hate fish... sorry tx


----------



## TXguy

It's OK. I shouldn't have been that mean towards you.


----------



## middie

it's okay tx. no offense taken. now if you'll excuse me i must continue to hide from sush before he gets me.


----------



## TXguy




----------



## TXguy

Middie: I know how you feel: Fish=


----------



## cartwheelmac

OK middie for the hundereth time sush ain't here!

Cameron


----------



## middie

but he will be when we least expect it !!!!!


----------



## TXguy

What's between you and deadly sushi?


----------



## buckytom

most of ohio, all of indiana, and a little bit of illinois, including chicago?


----------



## TXguy

Well, why is she always hiding from him?
Is it something he or she did?


----------



## cartwheelmac

TX! Page 811-812 gives the whole story. Only Discuss Cooking gives you the whole story!

Cameron


----------



## cartwheelmac

Here you go Sush!!! Enjoy!!

Cameron


----------



## TXguy

Hot dog and fries? Looks like junk food to me.


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Im BAAAACK!!!!  Cart said she would make a birthday cake for me! Key Lime would be great. I havent been home much the last week. I was visiting my family. Nothing like family!  
Bucky thanks for taking the sushi in! Hope its still fresh.   *going into 3rd fridge* *deadly Sushi eyeing sushi*   *eating a piece* Seems ok. *eating a few more pieces* *grabbing plate and plopping Wasabi on it*
OH!   Sorry Wasabi.   *putting Wasabi back in chair*
Well I'll be next to the Christmas tree in the lounge having dinner. Im glad everyone kept the lights dimmed to show off our Christmas trees!
Wonder what we should do for New Years?!


----------



## cartwheelmac

It is the sushi cake in the 4th freezer Sush!

Happy Birthday!!!

Cameron


----------



## middie

crap !!!!!!  told you he'd be back !!!!!!!!!
welcome back sush !

*back into hiding*


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

The cake was fantastic! I loved the little pieces of sushi you made out of frosting Cart!  
*grabbing can of Spray on Christmas lights*
Oh Middie. Where are you? I have a picture of Kenny Chesney.


----------



## middie

okay i'm blonde and all, but i'm NOT falling for it lol


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

*following Middies voice* Ahhhh... what do you mean Middie? tee hee.....


----------



## middie

*shutting up quickly*


----------



## TXguy

The cake was OK, and so was the fish, but in the future, I would prefer my fish cooked, thank you very much.


----------



## cartwheelmac

Uh Sush she's umm... under the fridge! *trying hard to put on my poker face*

Cameron


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

*sneeks up on fridge*  Hey WAIT! How can anyone fit under the fridge?!  
Nice try Cart.  
*climbing tree in atrium* Ha! bound to see her from up here! *evil laugh*


----------



## middie

not where i am you won't hee hee hee

*shutting up again*


----------



## cartwheelmac

I was just kidding! Ummm... Just climb up on the tree and you will see her deffo! *putting on poker face and doing a horrible job at it* (under breath) I hate lying.

Cameron


----------



## TXguy

HEY SUSH!!!! WATCH OUT fOR THE SWINGING AND PROBABLY LOOSE CHANDALIER!!!!!


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Thanks for heads up there TX. Im hungry.   *climbing down from tree* Im going to unload the delivery we got a few hours ago. *getting fork lift* (beep, beep ,beep, beep) Can someone help me lug this order of non-alcoholic champaign into one of the refrigerators???


----------



## jkath

(*planting a great big kiss on Sushi's cheek*)

Sushi! I've missed you!!

Wow! Non-alcoholic champagne! Good idea.
But, what about this big box of lampshades we were going to wear tomorrow night?


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

JKATH!!!!!!!   Buddy!!! ((((((((((((((((HUG))))))))))))))))


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Ah yes. Lampshades. I had them sent over in different sizes. One to fit all! *going into lounge and turning on lights* Love the lounge! *watching lights reflect up from wood and marble floor* 
Im in a mood for the Blues...... NO! Eclectic Rock tunes! Im going to the oak and maple bar in here. It has the most comfortable seats. PLUS Gentleman Jack whiskey.  Huge dance floor and no one around.


----------



## jkath

I'm here, I'm here!
I just had to finish my chores for the evening.....

hmmmm.
Oh well, directv's xm station 800 is playing the U2 live concert from Chicago again, so I'll be listening to that. Wonder if Sushi went!


----------



## cara

hmm... what do you think of drinking real good whiskey? I have a bottle of Ben Nevis here,,, 
what do you you think about a whiskey tasting here?


----------



## TXguy

Sorry, I can't attend your 'whiskey tasting'. I'm unerage, and I have to leave 'cause I'm the designated driver over at the holiday bash.


----------



## jkath

Good for you TX! 
(actually, I can't take whiskey - too wowee zowie for me)

Tell ya what, since you're the dd, how about an extra thick slice of cheesecake for you?


----------



## cartwheelmac

He just had a real piece of cheesecake!

Cameron


----------



## TXguy

cartwheelmac said:
			
		

> He just had a real piece of cheesecake!
> 
> Cameron




Not cheesecake... apple pie!


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Ok, can someone turn on some tunes? Its 10:46pm here and Im in a celebrating mood!


----------



## TXguy

(Turns on some classic rock) Let's get this party started right now!!!


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Cool! hey TX how old are ya?


----------



## shannon in KS

Hey!  My lampshade is feeling a little snug!  Could be the beer!!!!     Can I try someone else's on?   NEVERMIND!  GROUP HUG!  Sonny and Cher just came on "I got you babe"


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

ha!! LOL! My lampshade is too big. Lets switch Shannon.   *grabbing another Sam Adams* Anyone see the confetti gun? When it turns midnight at each time, we should shoot it off.


----------



## shannon in KS

shannon can't see where she is goin wearing Sushi's shade!  (runs into wall)POW!  oooooopps! fired the confetti gun!  Breaks out in tune (jumps on table while asking sushi to reload confetti thingy) "sweeeeeeeet carolinnnnnneeeeee"  Neil Diamond


----------



## shannon in KS

still singin blind "when a man loves a woma, sleep out n da rain!!"

"turned a whiter shade of pale" procol harum rocks!  11:45!!!!!!!


----------



## TXguy

-DEADLY SUSHI- said:
			
		

> Cool! hey TX how old are ya?



Mesa 17 years young.  And I know how to 'dance to the music'!


----------



## jkath

*stumbling in, speaking just above a whisper*

.....g'morning.....................TX. 

I didn't get much sleep last night - was up every hour on the hour checking on my 10 year old. He got ferociously ill last night. 
He's doing better now, but I need to be silent as all is still asleep here.

Care for a warm cup of cocoa with me?


----------



## TXguy

Give me a break! After the miniature celebration, I stayed up a little longer reading and drawing. I got to sleep after 1:00 and woke up between 6 and 6:30. A little sleepy, but otherwise fine. My mom always said I got out of bed ready to go. how are you?


----------



## jkath

awake! Which is always a good thing 

I've just gone out and picked some fruit from my meyer lemon tree. It rained really hard yesterday, so when I got in it looked like I'd taken a shower with my coat on! 

I counted those I'd picked, and there are 103 in the basket. There are probably another 200 on the tree!

Care for some lemon meringue pie, lemon bars, lemon chicken with lemon pasta and some refreshing lemonade? Looks like I'll be busy for a while with these guys!


----------



## TXguy

whoa.


----------



## jkath

Good thing I picked those lemons yesterday - we had quite a storm this morning! Actually, if you watched the Rose Parade, you saw it - we live quite close.

Tx, since I was gone (moving actually) when you joined up, I missed your intro. What's your favorite thing mom makes for dinner? Also, any pets?


----------



## TXguy

Favorite dinner food? Whatever the cook at the host's house makes for dinner. Usually the cook is mom. But my favorite foods at a relative's house would have to be Papa's smoked meats (pork, turkey, & sausage), fried turkey, and Grammy's potatoes, and _homemade foods_. I have some of my favorite dinners at their house.

Any pets? 7 fish, and 2 cats. one cat likes to sit next to the tank and watch the fish.


----------



## TXguy

shannon in KS said:
			
		

> shannon can't see where she is goin wearing Sushi's shade!  (runs into wall)POW!  oooooopps! fired the confetti gun!  Breaks out in tune (jumps on table while asking sushi to reload confetti thingy) "sweeeeeeeet carolinnnnnneeeeee"  Neil Diamond



dancing and singing to 'singin in the rain'... "I'm singin' in the confetti! Just singin' in the confetti!..."


----------



## shannon in KS

TXguy said:
			
		

> dancing and singing to 'singin in the rain'... "I'm singin' in the confetti! Just singin' in the confetti!..."


 
Yes, hopefully LOTS of confetti flying.... between the videotaper and me dancing on the tables!


----------



## jkath

woo hoo Shannon!

We were dancing in the confetti from our New Year's Poppers, but then the next morning it looked like someone had painted our sidewalks when the rain hit the colored tissue paper! Hey! It's art, I tell you!

I need some music to liven things up...anyone got any suggestions? and, where is Sushi and Middie?


----------



## cartwheelmac

Sush is chasing Middie outside. Don't you hear her screaming?

Cameron


----------



## middie

*running through kitchen to find another hiding place from sush*


----------



## jkath

so _there_ you are!

Quick....hide in the pantry....he'll never find you in there!

Middie, that's not the pantry that's the..............................


----------



## middie

*trips over bathtub*

ouch !!!!!!!!

okay the bathroom WON'T work for a hiding spot !!!!!!!!!!

*off to find another one*

*waving like mad at jkath while running past*


----------



## jkath

tag! You're it!
oh wait, you're running from sushi - I forgot. 

Tell ya what - take a load off - I've just made cocoa and croissants.


----------



## middie

okay... as long as he's not here to chase me i can sit and rest for awhile... thanks jkath !!  hits the spot !


----------



## jkath

have some fresh orange glaze for your croissant - do you like the cream cheese centers?


----------



## middie

love them jkath !!!!!!!!!! how did you know ??


----------



## jkath

maybe because each time I've made them, they disappear and all I see is a trail of crumbs that leads to your room...... lol

must go soon - I have to go to best buy so the geek squad can install my graphics card in my tower, as I am unable to do anything more than open the cardboard box it came in.....!


----------



## middie

darn... i meant to sweep the evidence up !!!!! lol
okay thanks again jkath. ttyl


----------



## Dina

I'll admit that this forum is the one place I come to RELAX.  I know I come in here at least twice daily.  Is it crazy or am I just getting hooked on something good?


----------



## wasabi

*You're crazy*  Just like the rest of us.


----------



## Alix

Hello? Anyone here? I have set up the loungers on the patio. I have arranged for Hugh Jackman to come serve drinks. Anyone going to join me or do I have to stare at him all by myself? *Ah, thanks Hugh, and I would LOVE some chips and salsa, Thanks!*


----------



## pdswife

HI.  I'm here.... haven't had time to make a drink though.... so... I'll be back in a sec!


----------



## Alix

YAY! Anyone else coming to join the party? Hugh, could you put on the sound system please? Something mellow, Norah Jones maybe?


----------



## wasabi

*Hi, Alix and pdswife. Hold on a sec.........Hugh, may I have a lava flow please? I'll take some fried calamari if you have em.*


----------



## pdswife

ok, I'm back.
I grabbed a pint of vanilla milk.  Yummy!


----------



## pdswife

gotta ask  "what's a lava flow"??


----------



## Alix

Hey Wasabi! Good to see you, want some chips and salsa? I think Hugh has some bacon wrapped scallops too. Mmmmmmm! How was your day?


----------



## wasabi

*Hi Girls! Well a lava flow is a tropical drink with coconut milk and other good stuff. The pureed strawberries is the lava.*


----------



## pdswife

That sounds great!
And I bet it's very pretty.


----------



## Alix

Sounds lovely.


----------



## pdswife

What are you guys up to tonight??


Hey Alix, have you talked to Tannis lately??


----------



## wasabi

*Today, DH and I went to Ala Moana Shopping Center just to window shop. *


----------



## wasabi

*Ya, how is Tanis?*


----------



## pdswife

That's nice.  Did you see lots of nice things that you could if you wanted to spend money on?


----------



## Alix

Ken is upstairs saving the universe from the forces of evil, the girls are playing a board game and I just finished on the treadmill. So, now I am going to mess around here for a bit and then go play Cranium with the family. 

I caught Tanis on MSN a few days before Christmas. She was at the library, LOL. She is doing well and is anxious to have her computer back online soon. She also gave me her phone # but I haven't called her yet. I'm sort of hoping either she will come north or I will go south soon and we can hook up to chat more.

Whats up for you tonight?


----------



## wasabi

*I'm a nut in the Apple store. It was soooooo packed with people, you would have thunk it was the day before Christmas.*


----------



## pdswife

How far apart are you two?


----------



## Alix

Or the day after!


----------



## Alix

About an hour and a half drive.


----------



## wasabi

*Gotta go for about an hour. Puppy needs to go out.*


----------



## luvs

hi, gals. off to take an ambien & sleep. 'night.


----------



## Alix

Bye Wasabi! Glad you popped in.

Night luvs! Sure you don't want to hang for a bit first?


----------



## pdswife

Hi Luvs
bye wasabi!

Only 90 minutes... that's not far at all.

So... I know you and Tanis have met.
And Jkath met Z in Vegas.  Has anyone else met??


----------



## Alix

I know Kitchenelf and Dove have met. I am not sure about anyone else. I was hoping to hook up with buckytom on my trip to Joisey, but I couldn't find him in time. Oh well, next time. I don't know about anyone else.


----------



## Alix

OK, short party. Dog is going insane upstairs, must investigate. I will try to get back.


----------



## Barbara L

Rats!  It looks like I got here just as everything is breaking up!  James and I are watching a movie (2nd time--1st time I hardly saw any of it, so I really have to watch it this time!), but I'll keep an eye out here too!

 Barbara


----------



## Dina

Don't feel bad Barbara.  I made it here a day later.   Same thing happened to me; kids wanted to watch some movies.  When do you all meet?  Can we have a bit notice so we can plan on being here next time?  Hope to gab with you all soon.


----------



## jkath

pdswife said:
			
		

> Hi Luvs
> bye wasabi!
> 
> Only 90 minutes... that's not far at all.
> 
> So... I know you and Tanis have met.
> And Jkath met Z in Vegas. Has anyone else met??


 
I'm always up for company! Please someone come and visit me!
I even have a lovely private guest room just waiting for a dc-er!


----------



## pdswife

Same here Jkath!
I love company.  I've got two guest beds set up and ready to go.


----------



## middie

I'm planning on visiting my mom in Pa. sometime in July. 
Hopefully I'll get to meet PaBaker and her new baby
while I'm up there !


----------



## Maidrite

I must admit I too am a lost at words, Barbara has a few friends around here, But as of yet I guess I am not a keeper  down here, I have many friends in Iowa. 
I need a friend to fish,Metal detect, walk with, work on stuff with, and basically get into trouble with, Barbara is the Best Woman, but a Man needs to Talk Man stuff Once in a while !  
And see who belches the Loudest !


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

*burb* Hi Maidrite.  
HEY!!!! Theres hardly any food in here!!!   I wanted to cook a nice chili but no ground beef! Alright. I suppose Im going to have to take inventory and THEN.... order everything.   Unless......
*peeking around corner* HAAAAAAAAAAA!!!!!! GOT YOU!!!! *spraying Middie with "Spray-on Lights In a Can"* hee hee hee....... GOT YA!!!! WOOOOOO HOOOOO!!!!   
Ahhhhhh HEM........ Unless someone wants to help me do inventory and then help me order everything. Im going to eat a cracker with a pickle.


----------



## middie

why did nobody warn me sush was here ???????!!!!!!!!!!!!!

*stomping to the shower*


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

yup Im here! hee hee hee......
*going into The Lounge* I need some good music! EVERYONE WANG CHUNG!!!! *Sushi churning butter*


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Hey! who is feeding the fish in the HUGE tank in our Lounge?!  They look hungry!!!  Wheres the fish food??!?!!


----------



## middie

I fed them and we ran out of food... we should be getting a shipment of more any minute now sush


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Okie Dokie. Middie heres a warm glass of apple cider.  Hope you like it. HEY! Tom Cruise came in last night! *handing Middie whipped cream can* Lets get him!!! tee hee......


----------



## middie

oh i LOVE apple cider sush thank you !!!
*grabbing can*.. okay let's go get 'im 
HAHAHAHAHAHAHAAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

YEAH!!!!!! Cruise needs a 'wake up' call. HA! Hes in room 3400. 34th floor. In The Ocean Room.  
I wonder who hes with!!! He paid for just ONE person.  
*listening to the music from The Lounge..... Summer of 69*


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

*grabbing can* Ok Middie YOU knock on the door and we will SQUIRT him! HAAAAA!!!! *evil laugh*


----------



## wasabi

*Hey sush, can you talk to that Cruise guy. Saw him jumping on the couch in his room from the window. (Ahhh...I was just passing by).*


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

yeah I can talk to them. But you just ruined Middies and our sneak attack.   Middie we have to go back to the drawing board. GARRRR!!!!!


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

yeah I can talk to them. But you just ruined Middies and our sneak attack.   Middie we have to go back to the drawing board. GARRRR!!!!!


----------



## wasabi

*Sorry *


----------



## middie

and back to drawing boards we go


----------



## jkath

*yawn* hey middie. need coffee. bad headache.


----------



## jkath

hmmmm....I walk in a room and immediately all I hear is crickets chirping......

(pouring coffee) mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm good.

Hello? Hey, you look familiar. What's that? You're famous? Where would I know you? Ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh....

HEY MIDDIE!!!! You'd never believe who just walked in!! Quick, Quick!!! GET UP HERE!!!!!


----------



## Dina

Oh man!  No one's here.  Better luck next time I guess.


----------



## middie

who ? who ? whooooooooooooooooooooooooooo ??????????????????


----------



## TXguy

jkath said:
			
		

> hmmmm....I walk in a room and immediately all I hear is crickets chirping......



I'm sorry, I just brought my mother's cell phone with me today and the ring tone is called 'crickets'. I'v gotten confused when crickets play on the TV, jumping and finding the phone is not ringing, I got to take this. *whispered* 'It's my mom'


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

*spraying crickets* Darn it! Thought I got rid of those suckers! HEY!!!!! Its SATURDAY! We have a blues band in the lounge tonight!!!!  


Can anyone man the bar?


----------



## mish

Here they come now!


----------



## Maidrite

Sushi What a Great Party Last Night, Its To Bad Everyone missed it ! The Concert was Great With The Blues Brothers !!!!!!!!


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

*dancing* Dude this ROCKS!   Wheres Middie and Jkath?!!    *gulp*


----------



## mish

Maidrite said:
			
		

> Sushi What a Great Party Last Night, Its To Bad Everyone missed it ! The Concert was Great With The Blues Brothers !!!!!!!!


 
Not to worry, Maidrite.  They brought their tents & left their hard hats at home.


----------



## jkath

-DEADLY SUSHI- said:
			
		

> *dancing* Dude this ROCKS!  Wheres Middie and Jkath?!!  *gulp*


 
Here I am! I had to go out for the evening - had a big black tie event in Universal City to attend. 



			
				middie said:
			
		

> who ? who ? whooooooooooooooooooooooooooo ??????????????????


 
Brendan's Back. Where's Alix? I think she loves him too!


----------



## middie

Here I am sush !!!!!!!  (sorry lots going on this week... loss of a family memeber) 

anywho back to party " I'm a soul man.."

where's brendan ??? going to search the rooms now.
*walking away giggling*


----------



## jkath

You just missed him middie! He said he needed a cup 'o joe before he went out to the bocce ball court.


----------



## middie

*running to the court* !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jkath

Oh my, middie! Doesn't he look amazing in his all-white Ralph Lauren outfit!
*sigh*......(although I do prefer his loincloth look...)

Let's play!


----------



## middie

jkath he looks good in anything...

okay "Game On" !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jkath

nice throw, middie!
Brendan, your turn.


----------



## middie

jkath hit jkath !


----------



## jkath

*ouch*
You're not supposed to hit ME...you're supposed to hit the pallina!


----------



## jkath

*ouch* Ouch!* *OUCH!*

okay, that's enough of that. Middie, please keep Brendan busy for a couple of hours. I'll be back later.


----------



## middie

lmbo jkath i meant hit the ball jkath hit the ball !! lol


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

> Here I am! I had to go out for the evening - had a big black tie event in Universal City to attend.


 
Um. yeaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhh........ me too.   Fine evening! I wore an OUTFIT!!! Did YOU Jkath?! huh?! huh?! did ya? did ya? Well they HAND selected me. I was the tree. Everyone said I had the best bark.


----------



## jkath

hmmmmmmmm....I thought that tree looked familiar......
wanna see a photo from the night?


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

I would LOVE to! It was difficult for me to hold the camera.


----------



## jkath

anyone want some french silk pie?


----------



## jkath

-DEADLY SUSHI- said:
			
		

> I would LOVE to! It was difficult for me to hold the camera.


 
 Here you go:





Glamour Gal goes to the Awards. c.1941


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

WOW!!!   Hey! It says circa 1941. I want to see a newer pic of you!


----------



## jkath

ha.
Hey, Sush, why haven't you signed on for the traveling apron game? I thought you'd be one of the first ones!

http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f54/traveling-apron-coming-soon-your-city-18538.html


----------



## Maidrite

Sushi, who is going to be here this weekend ?? I couldn't get a Dance last weekend everyone was to booked up. I played it smart this week, I'm in the Books and they will have to sign up to Dance with Me !!    Just playing it cool !

Does anyone want a Ham & Cheese Omlet ??????? How about a Large Glass of Chocolate Milk ?????


----------



## jkath

Thanks for the chocolate milk, maidrite - just the thing!

G'night. I'm off to count some sheep.


----------



## Maidrite

Jkath you are more than Welcome.
Sushi we need to get the Buddy system working in here, Every week it's bring your buddy!!!!!!  Oh By the Way Here are 24 dozen No Bake Cookies and 10 Gallons of Home "Squeezed"   Farm Fresh Milk from a cow silly (Goats are too hard to catch)  to go with those Cookies !!!!!!!!!!!!!! Let's Eat, Anyone want one ?????????


----------



## TXguy

Mr. Mairite, I think I have the same idea as you! Let's Eat!


----------



## Maidrite

Ok TXGuy, I will make up some Maidrites, Potato Salad, Baked Beans, Mac & Cheese, Cottage Cheese, and a Veggie Platter. Coke, Pepsi, Mountain Dew, Diet Coke, Diet Pepsi, Diet Mountain Dew and Unsweet Tea with Sugar on the Side, Cherry, Blackberry, Strawberry, Banana Cream, Chocolate Cream, Apple, Raspberrry, Muberry,Gooseberry, Rhurbarb, and of course Mincemeat Pies !!!!!!!!! Who's Hungry Now ???????  I Say Who's Your Daddy Now ????????      I 'm sorry I just got done watching Mrs. and Mr. Smith !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jkath

(*plugging shamelessly....)
http://www.discusscooking.com/forums...ity-18538.html


----------



## ronjohn55

jkath said:
			
		

> (*plugging shamelessly....)
> http://www.discusscooking.com/forums...ity-18538.html


 
My brew keg is already signed up!!!   

(Nobody knows what I look like!! Bwuhahahahahahahahahahaha!!!!!!!!!)

John


----------



## buckytom

ronjohn, ya gotta be in the picture somehow, even if it's just your nose and eyes peeking over the keg, like kilroy.

i'm probably gonna try to get on one of our sets, but i'm trying to think of something more creative, like the nyc skyline as a backdrop.


----------



## jkath

oh I must be tired, buckytom - I read it as "creative, like n'sync's skyline as a backdrop". Gee, didn't know you liked that kinda music.....bye bye bye.....


----------



## TXguy

Maidrite said:
			
		

> Ok TXGuy, I will make up some Maidrites, Potato Salad, Baked Beans, Mac & Cheese, Cottage Cheese, and a Veggie Platter. Coke, Pepsi, Mountain Dew, Diet Coke, Diet Pepsi, Diet Mountain Dew and Unsweet Tea with Sugar on the Side, Cherry, Blackberry, Strawberry, Banana Cream, Chocolate Cream, Apple, Raspberrry, Muberry,Gooseberry, Rhurbarb, and of course Mincemeat Pies !!!!!!!!! Who's Hungry Now ???????  I Say Who's Your Daddy Now ????????      I 'm sorry I just got done watching Mrs. and Mr. Smith !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



I think I'm more thatn just satisfied now. I pretty much feel like the teddy bear after dinner: "I'm stuffed". Thank you for all the good food, Mr. Maidrite!


----------



## jkath

g'morning all! Rise and shine! Time for brunch!

Pancakes
Belgian Waffles
Maple Sausage
Crisp Bacon
Scrambled Eggs
Fried Potato Slices
Fruit Salad
Ham Slices
Cherry Compote over crumpets
Fresh Cream for topping


----------



## middie

*grabbing a little of everything*


----------



## jkath

Here ya go - have some cocoa with your meal!


----------



## TXguy

middie said:
			
		

> *grabbing a little of everything*



*imitating Middie* I'll have some of this and some of that...


----------



## jkath

TX! naughty! For that, you get to do the dishes! All 93 of them!
(but if you do them quickly, I'll let you have some lemon meringue pie when your'e done)


----------



## middie

oh my word... look at this place, it's such a mess !!
well, i guess i'll start cleaning. i'll tackle the grotto 
and jacuzzi first. while i'm at it i'll feed all the critters.


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Middie I'll give you a hand. AND.... Im calling our cleaning service! Dosent look like they have been here for a few days.


----------



## jkath

The cleaning service sent us this coupon for a full days' work for only half price...but there's a catch....read the fine print, Sush


----------



## middie

aw thank you sush. you're a doll.
aha jkath there's always a catch isn't 
there ??


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Thanks Jkath. *putting on glasses* *reading fine print*
  We dont have a Llama!!! Who the *&%^ has a Llama?!  Thats IT! They are FIRED! 
Ok DS B&B Team...... its up to US! Until I find a new cleaning company, WE have to clean! *putting on apron*


----------



## middie

What do you think i've been doing all day ???
look outside at the jacuzzi and the grotto,
and the pond, and the tree maze... and and and


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

*looking at Pine Tree Maze, The Grotto and the jacuzzi* They look great Middie!   On behalf of everyone who comes here, THANKS!  
Well, I going up to my room. Sorry.   I didnt see what you did until you pointed it all out. *putting away apron and bleach* *going into elevator up to room*


----------



## TXguy

jkath said:
			
		

> TX! naughty! For that, you get to do the dishes! All 93 of them!
> (but if you do them quickly, I'll let you have some lemon meringue pie when your'e done)



I have to wash a lot of dishes at our house: for all 12 of us: Mom, Dad, and all of the children. So I know how to do dishes quickly. *finishes _all_ the dishes in less than 45 min.*

P.S. Why me and not Middie when she did the same thing?


----------



## TXguy

Now that I'm done with the dihes, I'll start on the whole kithcen.

4-5 hr. later: kitchen's done. nap time. *yawns and heads for room.*


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Sleep well TXguy. And thanks for the help! Enjoy the view from your room! I think Jkath or Middie left a small cheesecake for ya up there.


----------



## jkath

That was Middie  - I gave him the pie. But, what Middie doesn't know is that I put a big poster of Jon Bon Jovi right above her mirror. She'll like that!

Did you see the kitchen? It's sparkling! And the whole outside looks fab!
Gee....since all the work is done, I think I'll go soak in the jacuzzi for a bit.


----------



## middie

oh jkath he's such a beautiful specimen. thank you for the poster !!!!
*giddy*...  now if we can only get HIM instead of his  poster lol


----------



## middie

*slipping into jkath's room and leaving a lime mojito candle on her dresser*


----------



## jkath

yum! It smells fabulous in here! Thanks middie!!!

If youll be around later, the UPS guy is bringing in a special...um...package for you. Make sure you're there to sign for him..er...I mean....it.


----------



## Alix

*Door banging open* Hey guys! Anyone here? I brought some fresh cinnamon buns and some coffee.


----------



## jkath

Gimme those buns!


----------



## Alix

HEY! Hands off girl! And here's a cinnamon bun! (LMAO!) What's up for you today jkath?


----------



## jkath

Today I'm taking photos of many of my *treaures* I've been finding lately which will shortly become ebay fodder. So, I'll be offline soon to get my stuff done.


----------



## Alix

Alrighty then. I am jumping offline soon too for a date with my treadmill. I managed to distract the dogs by tossing them each a fresh bone outside. Hopefully that will give me enough time to get done on the treadmill.


----------



## middie

ooooooh cinnamon buns. may i have one ? 
*reaching for a bun*

Ooooooh Yay UPS is here !!!!!!!!!!!!!!
*signing*... om word it's Jon !!!!!!!!!
Jkath how did you know ????????!!!!
Whoo Hoo !!!! I love ya girl !!!!


----------



## jkath

Oh! you found your gift! 

Wow! Looks even better in person, eh? What's that, Jon? You want dinner?
Tell ya what - how about you and Middie take that little table in the corner and I'll fix you up steak and pasta.


----------



## middie

sounds goooooooooood to me jkath.
you're the best


----------



## jkath

hey! don't say that till the steaks are done...

*ding*

okay, they're done.

Fettucine Alfredo topped with slices of barbequed tri tip steak 

here's some sparkling cranberry juice to top it off.


----------



## middie

okay... you're the best jkath.
hey maybe i can fix you up with richie
sambora... he and heather locklear are
divorcing !


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Ummmm...... Im going to book the weekends live band.  
We HAVE to have a meeting of minds!!!!  
I need suggestions. 
IT may be too late. Right now I have a U2 cover band.
Sounds good? Well WE have to clean up.  

What is all your opinons?


----------



## jkath

whew! Finished cleaning up all the mess here. Everything is sparkling clean.
U2 cover band sounds great to me. 

Middie - are they really divorcing? What a bummer!
But rather than Richie, I'll take Matthew McConaughey. Have you seen him in "Two for the money"? Talk about a seriously ripped bod!


----------



## middie

read it for yourslf jkath

http://tv.msn.com/tv/article.aspx?news=214424&GT1=7756

no i haven't seen two for the money yet. i'll watch for it


hey sush what about a pink floyd cover band ?


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Pink Floyd? Well they can be really mellow. I have to make a few calls to locations that would really get into it. Plant growers mainly. aaaHHEM..... Well the U2 cover band will be here in about 40 minutes. I have to prepare the stage. Can someone check to see that the Coffee Bar and liquer bar are stocked and ready to go? Please?????


----------



## jkath

Coffee bar is stocked, and I made sure all the flavoring bottles were wiped clean.

Liquer bar is ready to go, and I've added extra bottles of Chamboard, Bailey's, Kahlua and Godiva white and dark for the coffee drinks.

I've also put in 20 gallons of heavy cream so we can have fresh whipped vanilla for the drinks.

Are they here yet?


----------



## Maidrite

*Sushi  did you have any of the food Jkath made?  I am stuffed, Shall we try a round of Mini Golf or Hand Ball to work it off. I think I am going to be at it awhile.  Who's Going to be here tomorrow night Sushi ?  Pink Floyd is that what I heard?    *

I'll take Matthew McConaughey. Have you seen him in "Two for the money"? Talk about a seriously ripped bod!

*You Know Jkath I think I got Seriously Ripped off   with My Body too!!!!!!!!   *


----------



## middie

Pink Floyd? Well they can be really mellow. I have to make a few calls to locations that would really get into it. Plant growers mainly. aaaHHEM


Sush say no more... Black Sabbath cover band !!!!!!


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Last night was FUN!   BUT....... no one from our staff showed up.   I SO wanted to dance with Middie and Jkath.   Well the band is playing again tonight!   I invite all the ladies that belong to Discuss Cooking to have a good time tonight. Whether you come to The Lounge to listen to the band or not.


----------



## jkath

*tapping foot* 

hmph. Here I am, all dressed up and nobody's here!

I'm glad the black sabbath cover band couldn't make it - too much for me. I like this one much better. Middie, you're gonna be so bummed when you hear who was playing tonight! None other than Geoff Tate himself. 
Hey - he's singing my favorite song - Silent Lucidity......


----------



## middie

geoff tate ???  awwwwwwww man how come i always miss the good stuff ??????


----------



## TXguy

GREAT!!! I missed the party!  I SO know how to 'Dance, to the music,*snaps fingers and drums feet*' I love to dance, but preferrably with someone of 'the female side of the human race'. my favorite dance routine once was when I imitated NApoleon Dynamite at my 4-H summer camp last year.

 NYone know when the next party's going to be here?


----------



## middie

Who knows. I sure can go for a good time about now myself.


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Same here! *handing Middie bucket and sqeegee* here ya go! Windows in the back need cleaning. We can do it...... together.


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Today is VALENTINES DAY! In The Lounge today we have the lights dimmed and candles lit! 
We ALSO have a buffet prepared! EVERYTHING to eat is heart shapped. Even the soup! We have spared NO expense. All the rooms at the Bed & Breakfast are HALF PRICE too! For you singles, we have a man and a women from the local modeling agency ready to take pictures with you! Dont go back to work with your head down. Show off your pictures! 
Have drink. Relax in our jacuzzi or one of our massage chairs! 
Hungry but want something more formal? Have a 4 course dinner in our dinning room!
Just want to party? Go to The Grotto!! We have 6 margarita makers! Have a blast outside under party lights and a beautiful fountain!

*We have it all!*


----------



## pdswife

Thanks for the invite Sushi!

I'll have one of those Margaritas please.


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

yes MA'AM!!! Hey.   Which flavor you want?


----------



## middie

*jumping into jacuzzi*


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Big and Rich are playing tonight at The Lounge!!! *churning Butter* GO MIDDIE!!!! woooo HOOOOOOOO!!!!! A Neil Diamond impersonator will also play.


----------



## pdswife

Neil is one of my favorites!  I wouldn't miss it.

And strawberry sounds good Sushi.  Thanks!!!


----------



## middie

Sush... eyes on the margarita machine otherwise it'll spill everywhere !


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

*pouring PDSwife a strawberry margarita* Here you go PDS!   Enjoy our light show here at The Grotto!


----------



## pdswife

Thanks Sushi!  
This is the best drink I've had all day!


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Hey Thanks!   Why dont you go over to one of the massage chairs inside? They ROCK!!!!!


----------



## pdswife

Do they come with a tall dark man to rub my feet???


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Ummmmm..... no.   You could order a black russian though.


----------



## pdswife

I'll just have to bring Paulie along then.  The guy has to earn his keep.


----------



## jkath

Since the modeling agency forgot to send the females over, I think we girls need to perk up the photos - I mean after all, cute as he is, I don't think the guys want to pose with Mr. February. Whaddya say?


----------



## middie

Then I have to change cause this bathing suit isn't gonna work


----------



## jkath

Why not? It's red with little white hearts on it! It goes well with the maribou shoes, anyway.
Say Cheese, middie!  **FLASH**


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Oh good! Fill ins! I better run to my room and get my tie on!


----------



## jkath

Nice tie! Very nice. Is that suit Armani or Joseph Abboud? And, are you wearing italian loafers? 

*jkath ducks out just before she is mobbed by a pack of screaming sushi fans*


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

fans? what fans? *looking over shoulder* ARRRRRRRRGGGH!!!!!! *Sushi running and screaming like little girl* AHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!! *Sushi thinking to self...... maybe its the TIE!* *throwing tie away* AHHHHHHHHHH!!!!! *running through B&B, telling everyone to try the creme brulee, and out the back door into Pine Forest Maze*


----------



## jkath

(*opening door *)
"He went that-a-way, girls!!!!"


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Jkath......... WHY?! AAAHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!  *running into Pine Forest Maze* its COLD! *hidding under pine tree*


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Neil should be taking the stage by now. *shiver*


----------



## Maidrite

Ok is there a Cup of Coffee around, I sure could use one. Hello Eveyone !!!!!!!!


----------



## middie

Whew all the modeling sure tuckered me out. Who knew it was so much hard work ???


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

*comming in B&B with pine needles in hair and dirt on face* Im going up to my room for a HOT shower.


----------



## middie

Sush... you hid out there ALL night ????


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Yup.   I feel asleep under one of trees.   Im cold.


----------



## middie

*goes to get sush a big fluffy warm cozy blanket*


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

thanks Middie.  can I have a cup of mint and earle gray tea?


----------



## middie

-DEADLY SUSHI- said:
			
		

> thanks Middie. can I have a cup of mint and earle gray tea?


 
sure can babe here ya go


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Ahhhhhh...... better!  Hey. What was IN that tea?!


----------



## middie

Just some mint and tea. why ?


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Well Middie the tea is great. But..... theres a HUGE pink elephant next to you.    Ok..... Im going back to my room and going to bed.


----------



## middie

oh you see fluffy ??? well see he was grey but he fell into a vat of pink paint


----------



## pdswife

You guys are funny... 

laughter is good but coffee is better, is there a pot handy?


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Go thru the Lounge and into the Cafe..... behind the counter..... around the partial wall..... next to the sink and the beverage dispenser. Its on your right. The mugs are behind you. *going into elevator* Im going up to my room.


----------



## cara

there are no clean mugs there...


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

*comming out of elevator* Here. *handing cara dish soap and scrubber* YAWN. *going back into elevator*


----------



## middie

going into kitchen, opening dishwasher and getting cara a clean mug.

here ya go sweety, clean mug !


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

*comming out of elevator* I guess I'll do the dishes.  But FIRST I'll spend some time in The Grotto.


----------



## middie

dishes are already done sweet cheeks


----------



## jkath

hey! you tawkin to me? you tawkin to me?


----------



## Maidrite

I'm asking you , I guess thats tawkin to ya Jkath, Hows things Going ?   Hello Gang. Middie I didn't get here for the Show do you think you could Model again ????????  I Love This Crazy Place and All of you !


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Hi Maidrite!  
Hey its FRIDAY!!!!   Im going to make a couple of steaks. I have to tenderize em though. *getting out hammer*   Who wants one?


----------



## jkath

Steak please! I'd like one, medium well, stuffed with bleu cheese....a baked potato with butter, sour cream, chives, cheese and bacon....a salad with tomatoes, croutons, carrots, cucumbers too, please. Oh! and how about some freshly baked brown bread with butter? 
*Plate whooshes onto table*

Wow! Sushi, you're quick! Thanks!


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Yup! Im quick! Mainly because I made that for ME.   It was already done. But hey! You have great taste! Seriously, I made meatloaf with blue cheese in it tonight. It was GOOOOOOOD!  Anyhow, I still have 5 steaks left! So, order one before I put em in the refrig.
Also, playing tonight in The Lounge.... a John Mellon sound-a-like! So get your drinks ordered and lets have some FUN!


----------



## shannon in KS

Mellon- camp?


----------



## KAYLINDA

May I have one?  Medium rare...oh...and I would like 57 sauce and horseradish.  Don't let that hurt your feelings Sushi...I use them on my baked potato.  Thank you so much!


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Hey ya go Kaylinda! I replaced the garlic smashed potato, with a baked one. I carmelized some onions and mushrooms for ya too. ENJOY!  Heres some iced tea.... not sure what you wanted to drink.

And KS.... ahhhhh yea. Melloncamp.   Hope he didnt hear that.


----------



## BigDog

Got a nice rib eye hiding in there, Sushi? Always game for a great steak, rib eye or prime rib preferred. Some mashed spuds loaded with butter and cream (garlic is good too) and a great big brewski to wash it all away. Does life get any better?


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

I have to say that is one of lifes perfect meals! Here you go! ENJOY!  
Not sure what beer you wanted. So I gave ya a pitcher of Miller Lite.  I'll bring it in the Lounge so you can enjoy the show tonight!


----------



## BigDog

-DEADLY SUSHI- said:
			
		

> I have to say that is one of lifes perfect meals! Here you go! ENJOY!
> Not sure what beer you wanted. So I gave ya a pitcher of Miller Lite.  I'll bring it in the Lounge so you can enjoy the show tonight!


 
Perfect! You da man!


----------



## cara

*huhu* everyone still asleep? 
*getting out the drums*

BANG BANG BANG

time to get up


----------



## TXguy

*(yelling) CARA!!!!!* I DON'T GET UP FOR ANOTHER 3 HOURS!!!!  I NEED MY SLEEP!!!


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Hey! Whats with the drums last night???!! I only slept 6 hours! Cara you BETTER be making kunch for us today!! Im going out in the back to get some wood for the fireplace.


----------



## jkath

Thank goodness we found out that was Cara! I thought it was the water heater acting up!

That's a lot of wood, Sush! I like the little red wagon you're toting it in. Goes well with your little yellow rain slicker.


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

great. You saying I look like that guy from Brokeback Mountain??!!


----------



## jkath

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## shannon in KS

Sushi say, "I don't know how to quit you!!!"


----------



## jkath

Wasn't that inside the fortune cookies we all had last night?


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Ok...... Im burning the 'slicker' in the fireplace! AND.... Im going to paint the wagon black with racing stripes!! I feel all ICKY now.  Im going to take a shower.... with bleach!!


----------



## cara

I'm sooo sorry.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




It was early afternoon here, so I thought you could wake up, too.... 
I have some Spaghetti with Pesto.. anyone interested?


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Yes please! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Do you have a salad too??? And are you old enough to serve liquer?


----------



## cara

hmmm I could offer you some whiskey, Becherovka, Slivovitz or a Schierker, wich is a german herb brand, very high recommended....


----------



## cara

ah.. I forgot.. no salad in house, I'm sorry


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Hmmmmm.... something light. Bang Bang (hope hes alright I havent seen him on here in months!) made a wine cellar with a LOT of great wines. How about a german white wine?


----------



## cara

hmm... german white? *sorry* not in house, just a tyrolean one...
but what do you think about a dry red?


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

WHHHHHHHHHAT??!!!   There should be more than 300 bottles down there! Including Gwerstaminer! (sp?)


----------



## cara

uh... Gewuerztraminer.... if you want to.. but you asked for a good wine, didn't you?


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

OHHHH CRAP!!!!! here he comes!!!! *running for elevator* Has ANYONE fed (our lovable masscott)Tawney Frogmouth?!!!?! **LICK!* * Garrrrrr....... he got me.


----------



## cara

cute little thing.. what is that?

btw: somewehere very deep in the corner I got a bottle of silvaner... *dust*


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

ok. I just want some wine please. Thats Tawney Frogmouth. Hes our masscott that lives in the palm tree in the atrium. If you look at the first 10 pages of the thread you will find the palm tree. And if you look around the 2000-3000 posts you will find Tawney came in via a crate that we all werent expecting. It was after the Emu that was dyed blue because of an automatic cleaner malfunctioned in the male washroom. Dont ask.  At the time this was called The Cafe and originally only had one room. We built all of this over time. We were posting about 100 times a day on this thread. Not so active now, but still going VERY well!


----------



## cara

ah.. I see...  
regards to Tawney.... can I pet him?


----------



## cara

btw. what do you think about ordering a real good wine from Germany?


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Cara, he licks! Watch it! Thats how he shows his affection...... I think.   Plus you have to climb the ladder to get to him. He likes to keep to himself. He occasionally swoops down and licks people.  
If you want to order some wine, here is the number for our distributor. And here are the keys to my office. Its in back of The Lounge. Dont go over $1,200 bucks!


----------



## cara

distributor? I thought I search for some german direct importing *searchtranslatorforword* vintager (?)


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

*stuffing face with food* Im confused.   Cara we have a distributor that sells us wine wholesale. You can use them but no one else. We have a deal with them. The sauce is GREAT by the way! Thanks! *DING dong* Thats the recieving area. Are we expecting a package?!?!


----------



## cara

ah I see... 

I haven't orderd yet..


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Cara can you get that? They *DING-dong* have been ringing for a while now. Its back in recieving.


----------



## cara

I'm on the way....


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Ok! Tell us what we got in! You never know what is going to be delivered around here! People order things and sometimes the order gets all mixed up.


----------



## cara

yes... I'll get  it in... *aechz* it's heavy... 
let's have a lokk at the packing list.... chocolate... 100pounds... I hope it is good one..


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Chocolate huh?! Hmmmmm....... hope is dark chocolate! Then again it could be powder for hot chocolate. *giving Cara a pry-bar* open it up!


----------



## cara

hmm.... different types? Here are some with nuts.... and this one is dark one.. and here... whole milk... have to taste it... *yummyumm* quite good.... *lekka* want some *munchmunch*


----------



## cara

I will search myself a room to retire.. *yawn* it's in the middle of the night here... *snore*


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Come on Cara..... *Sushi guides cara to room 43* This is called the 1970s room! The walls are actually lava lamps! I'll dim the lights so you can sleep. When you wake up order some room service! We deliver. We arent called a B&B for nothing ya know.   *tucking cara in*


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

*comming out of elevator* 
LADIES AND GENTLEMEN!!!!! Tonight we have a singer that has won THREE awards for being the great singer that she is!!!! *lights twirl* *fog machine a GO* We have looked around for someone that embodies the people that come here and love to be loved. A loving you'll GET! 
Everyone put you hands together for the one and only, FAITH HILL (impersonator *cough*)


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

*going behind bar and pouring a rum and Coke* GULP!


----------



## SierraCook

Sushi, I'll take one too, if you have another glass.


----------



## cara

ROOOOOOM SERVICE!!!!!
I' hungry...


----------



## cara

hmm.. seems no one is here to here me... will I ever get over the jetlag?
what to do now? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



well... go and see if I find some coffee..


----------



## cara

ah... the coffee automat... it's still on power... good.... *searchforcleanmug* in the dishwasher, as usual...where is the milk? *lookaround* not in the fridge as it should... *hmmm* I'll open a new one... *pourmilkintomug*
okay.. coffee now *pressbutton* *shlrrsshcrckcshrss* *slurfffeuurrf* sounds funny  
aaahhhhh great.. fresh hot coffee!!!


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Sorry Cara. No one was here to get you room service. On Sundays our breakfast roomservice starts at 4pm Central Time. Now go back to your room and I'll make ya something.


----------



## cara

sushi, thanks ;o)
I'll just walk and have a look around.... hmm... what's behind that door? *squeeeaaaaak* where is the light??? *taptap*


----------



## middie

oh cara those are the steps leading down to the wine cellar. check it out.
just be careful as the steps can be quite a doozy


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

What ideas do you all have for St. Patricks Day? All green lights in the Lounge? Giving out gold flakes in a vile with water? Irish line dancing?!


----------



## shannon in KS

Where's me dancin' slippers?  This green-eyed gal's name isn't DeLancey for nothin'!!!


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Maybe we could put together an Irish jig contest! BUT Sushi is NOT wearing a kilt!


----------



## shannon in KS

um, yeah, I think we should take a vote for sushi wearing a kilt......


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Maybe I should stay behind the bar. Or kitchen. Lots of work to do there!!!


----------



## middie

I have tons of Guiness and Bailey's ordered to come in.
Also I'll be making some Corn Beef Sandwiches.


----------



## shannon in KS

There's also the travelling apron... after posting those pics sush, you are in pretty good with all the ladies at DC!!!


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Middie, youre on to something! What potatos shall we serve?
Thanks KS!  I JUST got a hair cut AND Im using a new hair gel!!


----------



## middie

I'm cookin the taters in the crockpot with the corned beef sush.
oooh maybe i should do something differrent ?


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Yea. Something creamy. Garlic but a twist of Ireland. Not sure what should be in it though.


----------



## middie

ooh yeah good idea sush. let me see if i can find something


----------



## middie

ooh forgot to mention... guiness stew.


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Guiness Stew? Whats that? Sounds PERFECT for the occasion! Hey middie, I left a present in your room tonight!   Hope you like it!


----------



## middie

you'll love it sush just trust me on this.
aww a present for me ??
*running down to room*

Seeing a key... wondering what it's for ?


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Its for a wooden box inside your room.   Go and open it!!!


----------



## middie

a wooden box ?

*unlocking box*...
oh sush it looks JUST like
the ring my mom was going to give me.
tell ya the story later
where did you find this ??????

I LOVE IT !!!

*tears in eyes*


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Ummmmmm I gave you a necklace.   It has a beautiful blue stone thingy in it.  Ruby or saphire. Im not good with this stuff. I just wanted to say thank you for all you have done over the last year at the B&B / Cafe. *pulling collar* *sweating* 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But I hope you like it! Youre a special member of the B&B and its been a year. So I just wanted to say thank you.  Ummmmmmm........ ahhhhhhhhhh..... Im going to my office to make sure that all the other gifts for the "one year" crowd are what I ordered. Middie your a special woman (not like the type that rides the small bus!!) and not only do I love you but so many other people DO. Youre the best.


----------



## middie

It is a sapphire hon ! honest it's my birthstone !!
not is it just a sapphire...
but it's a natural star
sapphire !!!  

Sush I LOVE it !!!!!!!! 
And I Love You Too !!

How can I thank you enough ???


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

A hug would be perfect!   And ummmmmm...... could you clean room 12? Here are some gloves and a air mask. I think they endulged in our Valentines Day half off liquer.......never mind. I will have our cleaning bots do it. You just have a relaxing tea and hop into the jacuzzi. I will over see everything! Thanks for everything you have done and helped with over the past year!


----------



## middie

((( HUGE HUG )))

Sush. I'll take a rain check
on the jacuzzi though.
Think I'm just gonna head right
to dreamland. See ya tomorrow !
Goodnight, love ya again !

*kiss on cheek*


----------



## middie

-DEADLY SUSHI- said:
			
		

> Yea. Something creamy. Garlic but a twist of Ireland. Not sure what should be in it though.


 
Okay Sush how bout some kind of creamy mashed potato AND augratin potatoes made with irish cheddar cheese ?


----------



## cara

what you think about steaks with irish mashed potatoes and whisky-cream sauce?
or some salmon with minced potatoes?
Can't our supplier get some _real_ irish whiskey?

[FONT=verdana,arial,helvetica]*javascript:history.back()*[/FONT]


----------



## middie

oooohh yeah guiness ice cream too !


----------



## msalper

oh guiness... I wonder if this is the same thing that I already known and drunk... I know it as a beer  ... Can I have one?    Because we don't have it here and as you know I can't come here so often. Please serve me just one irish beer. I'm waiting here with my irish setter.


----------



## middie

Some Guiness coming right up Msalper !


----------



## msalper

Thank you  

But It is almost drunk... What about apperatives?


----------



## cara

Called the supplier... could get an amount of Bowmore 15 y. Mariner Tube..... problem is, the bottle costs about $50  
yes or no? If yes, how much?


----------



## Piccolina

*Jess stumbles into the living room and nearly colapses on the couch*....If it's not too much trouble (and since this is "virtual" and not the real world, lol) could someone be a total sweetie and please pour me a stiff drink, it's been one of _those_ weeks


----------



## Maidrite

One Rather Large Glass Of Meltdown, and a Jungle Juice To CHase it Coming Up !!!!!
How about a Long Island Tea Till it Gets Here ?????


----------



## cara

if you have another Ice Tea, I would like to have one, too..  
piccolina, take your time to rest and enjoy being served


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

*comming out of elevator* OWWWW!!! I pulled a muscle in my back. OWWWW!!! I cant walk right. I cant sit well.


----------



## middie

Sit sush... i'll give you a massage


----------



## Bugs

RIBS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Maidrite

Anyone got any CHeese ??????? 
I have a Gallon of A&W ROOTBEER!!!!!!   HEY WHERE'S THE PArty Sushi ??????? Man You Just Gotta Get back on Your Feet Man We Love Ya !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  
Hi Bugs, Get on this thing more we miss You !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## middie

Maidrite there's always cheese. what kind do you want ?


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Hmmmmm...... well I guess his cheese fettish has gone and went. Middie have you seen Jkath?!   Its been awhile! 
Hey... you think we should have an American Idol party?! Any favorites?!?!


----------



## wasabi

*Will there be any specials for "Fat Tuesday"?*


----------



## middie

Packzi's buy 1 get 1 free !

Lemon
Jelly
Poppyseed
Blueberry
Apple
Apricot
Prune
Custard

Sorry Sush I haven't seen Jkath lately.
An American Idol party huh ?
Possible. I have no favorites though


----------



## middie

Nobody ate any paczki's ?????
Ah well, helping myself to a lemon


----------



## Maidrite

About a Pound of Co-Jack Please !!!!! Middie on the Cheese question !!!!!!!!!!!!!! I would like to have some unsweet Ice Tea to Please !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## middie

here's just over a pound of co-jack for ya maidrite.
and here's your unsweetened ice tea hon.


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Thats a LOT of cheese.   Ahhhhhhh...... heres a can of black beans to go with that. Hope everything comes out...... alright.


----------



## wasabi

*Ah, Sush.........can have a room as far away from Maidrite's as possible?*


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Yeah....... I think Maidrite will have the whole side of one floor to himself. Wasabi, heres the key for The Mouse Room. YOu feel like youre the size of a mouse. Its funny cause everything is REALLY big.  Watch out for the cat though!!!!


----------



## Piccolina

Your drinks hit the spot Maidrite! Just what I needed that day - thanks, you rock! Now it's late at night and sleep isn't happening so I'm making some herbal tea and warm buttered toast, can I get some for anyone else?


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

OH well good to see you! Down from your room I see! I think I will take some toast with a BIG slice of fresh tomato and a thin slice of red onion please. Im surprised we dont have a band in The Lounge tonight.   Guess I didnt book anyone.
Say, what do think of Emeril calling everyone 'babe'??


----------



## jap1148

Interesting place here... and I'm with ya Sushi-Emeril makes me cringe sometimes.  I went to NYC and saw his show...tuly a nicer experience from this side of the TV screen


----------



## Piccolina

-DEADLY SUSHI- said:
			
		

> Guess I didnt book anyone.
> Say, what do think of Emeril calling everyone 'babe'??


 Not quite sure, as I've never seen Mrs. Emeril, it's hard to speculare his intentions there 

Happy to whip that up for you Sushi, would you like a little fresh basil or Parm on there for good measure? As for the tunes, perhaps we could do an "everyone gather round with your favourite CD" night - anyone up for it?


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

*Waiting for Jap to come in* Piccolina that sounds FANTASTIC!!!! Basil would be GREAT! And whats your CD pick tonight?


----------



## jap1148

*truly*, that is


----------



## jap1148

I think I'd like a nice Limoncello martini with some nice cheese, green olives  and toasted pita chips with lots of garlic and salt....and if you don;t have the food, just give me the martini


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Hey there Jap!   What can we get you? Something relaxing? Or something like a beer or margarita? We have 5 rooms open if you care to stay. We also have a jacuzzi! Changing room is thru the attrium into The Lounge and Take a sharp left before the stage and into ladies changing area.


----------



## Piccolina

jap1148 said:
			
		

> I think I'd like a nice Limoncello martini with some nice cheese, green olives  and toasted pita chips with lots of garlic and salt....and if you don;t have the food, just give me the martini


Why I think we've got everything for that in the fridge...cheese selection is a bit slim though, would you settle for a nice aged cheddar?


----------



## jap1148

Nothing would be better than cheddar - I'm not fussy


----------



## jap1148

And Sushi, I just might have a margarita too ...reminds me of summer and it surely isn't anything like that here!  But I can certainly enjoy myself here with you all!


----------



## jap1148

Thanks for the hospitality too Piccolina-nice to be waited on every now and then..but I have one question...who waits on you?????


----------



## Piccolina

jap1148 said:
			
		

> Nothing would be better than cheddar - I'm not fussy


 Sounds good, now you've got me craving it too. Care if I join you for a snack in the living room?


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Well what flavor margaritta? And on the rocks?? Maybe we should go to our other attached room, The Livingroom. The lights are dimmed. Im STILL waiting for Piccolinas CD selection. Jap you have one? 
As for Me..... another Sam Adams.


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Jap you watch the Food Network much?


----------



## Piccolina

I'm in a classic rock mood and nothing sets my emotions right like a good dose of CCR, so here I come cheddar and CDs in hand, Sushi


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Ok Piccolina. I'll pop er in the sound system. Lord Im hungry. (in a non virtual way) Anyone ever goto Worth1000 DOT com??


----------



## jap1148

Gotta be fast to keep up with the conversation here- regular margarita, on the rocks-music...most anything will do.  As far as the Food Network- might watch that once or twice a day- but I remember a time when it was new and I watched it practically 24/7.  Seems the shows were a little better then.  So now I just cook instead of watching someone else do it!


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

> Thanks for the hospitality too Piccolina-nice to be waited on every now and then..but I have one question...who waits on you?????


 
Well we have a full kitchen. One side for baking and the other for cooking. As far as who waits on who...... well we DID have a staff. Im the elected manager. Long story short, we did away with the staff. NOW we have a cleaning crew come in. Whoever wants to cook..... and offers to make something for folks, they just do. We all pitch in. *putting Piccolinas CD in sound system* There are about 8500 posts to the thread. Check out some of the history to kill some time if ya like.


----------



## Piccolina

-DEADLY SUSHI- said:
			
		

> Ok Piccolina. I'll pop er in the sound system. Lord Im hungry. (in a non virtual way) Anyone ever goto Worth1000 DOT com??


Absolutely, I'm constantly getting way too immersed in photography/photo gallery related sites...is it one of your favs, Sushi?


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

*running outside front door to The Grotto* I'll be back in a sec. All our margaritta makers are out here! *grabbing another Sam Adams* 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 *taking bite of Piccolinas special toast*


----------



## jap1148

well, my forte' is breads and pastas-would love to whip up some bagels or pastries or some wonderfully crusty breaad served warm with butter or olive oil and herbs...


----------



## Piccolina

jap1148 said:
			
		

> well, my forte' is breads and pastas-would love to whip up some bagels or pastries or some wonderfully crusty breaad served warm with butter or olive oil and herbs...


Bagels would be amazing! Perhaps you could treat us all to batch for Sunday brunch? I'll bring some of my TNT raspberry and pear jam


----------



## jap1148

okay- and maybe some scones for those who aren't into the bagels?  I make an orange chocolate chip and a cream scone that would go great with your jam...I can almost taste it already!  Top it off with some fresh coffee and I'm in heaven!


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Heres your margaritta Jap. Hope you like it. I only had Jose Cuervo for tequila. Out of the really good stuff.   If you would like to make bagels or pastries, please feel free. We even have an iced marble slab to roll. We are fully stocked with most anything you want! In fact we are expecting another delivery in about 10-20 minutes. Not sure what it is though.  
Piccolina, I LOVE that site! Lots of fun. I wish I knew how in Gods name to do what they do on their. I know a little from Corel 10. (dont laugh) Thats about it. 
Jap, if you care to stay we have room 402 open. Its The Asian Room. A tiny rain forest in a bamboo and sand setting. DONT track the sand around please.


----------



## kimbaby

is it to late for a drink?


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

NEVER!!!!!!! What can I get ya??!?!


----------



## kimbaby

I really would love a frozen margarita,please


----------



## jap1148

Why thank you Sushi-I'd love to stay.  It's so nice here I just might move in!  Not sure how hubby will feel about that, but you know what they say-he's young, he'll adjust


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Well we have a married couple on here! Maidrite (guy) and Barbara L (woman ofcourse). So dont break up yet!    Heres another margaritta.


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

KIMBABY!!!!!!! heres your margarita!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Crap I made yours regular with no salt.   Hope thats what you wanted.


----------



## kimbaby

gulp...all gone, may I please have one more before i RETIRE?


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

wow. Ok.   Let me make another pitcher. *running out thru front door to The Grotto* Ill be RIGHT back!


----------



## cara

could you please bring a coffee with you? *yaaaawn*


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

*comming back in The Dinning Room* Here is your margaritta Kimbaby!  
Cara you want some coffee? What kind of coffee and how do you take it?
Piccolina you still around?? 

*putting BLUES CD into sound system*


----------



## cara

hmm. coffee... a latte macchiato?


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

You got it Cara!!!!  *heading towards the coffee bar in The Lounge*


----------



## cara

that's great.... It may prevent me from hitting the desk with my head.. I'm still soooo tired..... *try to keep eyes open*


----------



## jap1148

well, as much fun as this is, I'm going to get some shut eye.  Night all- sleep well!


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Heres your coffee Cara. I made it a DOUBLE!   And have some of our appetizers. I suggest the sushi of course.  But the BLT bites might be nice.


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Good Night Jap! Thanks for stopping by.   Come back soon and sleep good. Theres a chocolate on your pillow.


----------



## cara

good night, Jap... sweet dreams ;o))

sushi, thanks for the coffee.. I'll taste the sushi when I'm fully awake... can't eat when I'm still sleeping..... *sluurf* the coffee is just great!!


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Well thanks Cara. Just got a new coffee maker in last week. We make it all fresh of course. Ever have Kona coffee from hawaii?


----------



## cara

no.. what is it?


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Kona coffee is this ----> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Coffee


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Im soooooooo tired.   Im going up to my room guys. *entering elevator*


----------



## cara

that sounds good.... and expensive?


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

*rolling over in bed* Yup expensive...... *drool*


----------



## cara

sleep well! nice Dreams!!
I will take care of this now ;o)


----------



## middie

Good morning everybody. I made crepes with ligonberries and ligonberry butter for breakfast. As usual coffee is brewed. We also have an assortment of juices in the kitchen.


----------



## cara

moin middie!
I'll take a coffee.. first.. just had some pizza.. but I have to try ligonberries... never heard of that...


----------



## middie

here ya go cara... fresh hot coffee for ya. i never had ligonberries either until the other day. they're good. kind of like small cranberries but not as tart


----------



## cara

thank you middie..
I will search for some breakfast now... seems I never get over that jetlag! *hmpf*

*walk around and search for some european breakfastthings*


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

*stuffing face* this is GREAT Middie!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I really like the berries. Where in heck did you get them? *eating more* I think this SHOULD be healthy.   Is it???


----------



## middie

Aren't they good Sush ??? I really liked them too. I had to go to a specialty produce store and place an order for them. they're pretty hard to find aroud here. glad you like them ! help yourself to more !!


----------



## sattie

Excuse me.... I would like to place an order!


----------



## middie

What can I get for you Sattie ?


----------



## sattie

Hmmmm, I nice chicken fried steak with tons of country gravy and some mashed potatos!!!!  Am I asking for to much???  And, ah yes... some lemonade!  Thank you very much.


----------



## cara

*uuuuuhhh* cold outside... *rub hands* is the fireplace  burning??


----------



## middie

sattie said:
			
		

> Hmmmm, I nice chicken fried steak with tons of country gravy and some mashed potatos!!!! Am I asking for to much??? And, ah yes... some lemonade! Thank you very much.


 
 never too much sattie. here ya go. let me know if you want more.



cara fireplace is on, there's a recliner with a toasty flannel blanket folded up on it if you want to use that too.


----------



## sattie

ohhhhhh.... like cara's idea too... that sounds wonderful!  Thankyou very much middie, you made my day!!!


----------



## middie

That's what we're here for Sattie *smile*


----------



## middie

Wow this place is a mess !!
*starts to clean*


----------



## cara

hmm... middie.... *lookaround* you did good work.... I'll care about the dishwasher.... there is still enough dirty stuff around... *klimperklirr*


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

HEYyyyyyyy!!! The place is spotless! Alright!!! Smells like a lemon tree in here. Thanks guys!!!  I whipped up a few veal breasts with lemon caper sauce. Its in the fridge if you want to heat a few up. Well Im off to bed. *going into elevator*


----------



## middie

Sounds great Sush. I'll have some for lunch.


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

*going into The Lounge* *Turning on mood lights* I want to dance slowly. Any ladies care to join me? *turning on Tina Turner* Hey this floor is gooey!


----------



## jkath

Sorry Sushi! I was practicing on caramel dipped apples and I spilled!


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

*feet sticking to floor* what were you practicing with??!?!   I cant move my......... (FLOP!!!!)  .... feet. help.   Every move I make Im getting more stuck. I feel like a rat in one of those traps.  HELP!


----------



## jkath

Well........I _thought_ it was caramel - let me check the wrappers........

 

*running out*


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Ahhhhhh a little HELP here!!! *trying to pry foot off of goo*


----------



## middie

*rolling out a long carpet to Sush*

Okay now take off your shoes and walk ON 
the carpeting


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

*SCRUNCH!!!!* theres one........ *SCRUNCH!!!* ahhhhhh! There we go! Thanks Middie!!! Jkath what WAS that stuff???!!   Well anyhow Im going into the jacuzzi. Those jets can cure anything.   *SPLASH!!!*


----------



## middie

OKay Sush I'll see ya later. I'm off to dreamland.
Goodnight.


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Dreamland.......   ok buddy. Love Ya!   Sleep well!!
*going to refrig* he he he......     *stuffing face with chocolate cake*


----------



## pdswife

Hey Sushi, feeling better now?  I hope so.


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Ahhhhhhhh........ what do ya mean?! *wiping chocolate from lip* Im going to bed. AH! the elevator! *going into elevator*


----------



## pdswife

Gonna sleep in the elevator tonight?  lol


----------



## cara

*bumpbump*hmm.. funny sounds from the elevator..... *walkover* *BUMPBUMP* hello? Anybaody in there?? *pressbutton* hmm.. no reaction.... *BUMPBUMP* somebody must be in there and its not working anymore....
where can I find the suppliers number?? *go back to office and search for the elevator man's number...*


----------



## middie

*stumbling into kitchen*

pepsi... need some


----------



## cara

middie, do you know where I can find the number from the elevator man? Somebody is captured(?) in there.... *frantically search*


----------



## middie

cara don't worry about it. sounds like sush fell asleep in there before he got up to his room. not the first time it's happened. i'm sure it won't be the last either lol


----------



## cara

really?? sometimes he seems a bit strange....


----------



## middie

of course he does... he's a man lol


----------



## cara

how could I forget??


----------



## middie

it's easy to do lol


----------



## cara

well, I hope he sleeps well ;o)


----------



## middie

i just hope none of the guests are wanting to use the elevator lol


----------



## cara

we could post a sign *out of order*?


----------



## middie

oooooooooh yeah cara... good idea !!!
i'm not awake yet, sorry


----------



## cara

*scribblescribble*
sign is ready.... *run up the stairs* *stickondoor* next floor... how many are there?


----------



## middie

just one... unless he had a secret one put somewhere that i don't know about


----------



## cara

why do we have an elevator??


----------



## middie

so he can get up to his room lol.
i''m sure guests use it too though.


----------



## cara

I don't have to understand that, do I?


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

*mumbling from elevator* WE HAVE 14 FLOORS!!!!


----------



## middie

14 ???????????  you sure ???????
and WHY are you STILL in there ????


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

(opening doors) Im Im here. *yawn* Guys...... dont sleep in the elevator! back hurts. Plus im STILL tired. *stretch* So...... Ummmmmmm LETS PARTY!!!!


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Well it looks like I have to......... *flop* Play U2 for me! I have to get some sleep. *yawn* We have to rock on FRIDAY! *clawing up to couch in The Lounge*


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

I made some bite sized BLTs for an appetizer. Its on the coffee bar in The Lounge. PLUS we have an Irish band!! From celtic music to U2...... they play it!!! Dont tip them with money. These folks want whisky.  Thats how we are paying them. (except one..... she want Guiness) 
Come on in!!! If you wear green, we have one man and one woman that gives a massage.


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Where IS everyone?!   Did I mention if you wear green you get a free massage?


----------



## cara

Sushi, I love Irish Music.. *tapwiththefoot* you managed to get a good band, this man is extraordinary with the fiddle... you wanna dance, sush?


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

I would LOVE to dance! Good thing I bought this kilt!


----------



## middie

running in dressed head to toe in green !!!!!!!


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

*good looking guy following Middie to give massage* Middie! Just sit on the leather sofa!!!


----------



## BigDog

*bellies up to the bar*

Anyone working here? Whatcha got on tap? Not in a bottle drinking mood today!


----------



## Robo410

figured I'd place my order for some bar munchies with my brew...I'll take whatever fine IPA ya got, and a calamata olive and feta cheese pizza!  thanks


----------



## Jenny

A round for everybody on me,  raise your glasses to ole St Patty!


----------



## BigDog

Hmmmmmmmmm . . . . . . . me thinks the bar keep is on break. Se la vi . . . . . . 


*meanders behind the bar to pour a pitcher of beer*

Hmmmmmm.......quite a selection. I'll stick to the Lite for now, I guess.

*fills the pitcher with Miller Lite, and returns to his seat at the bar*

I'll drink to St. Patty!

*drinks straight from the pitcher, using it as a mug, downing about a third of the pitcher in this toast*


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

I'll refill that for ya Sir! Take an Ear to the Irish band we have! From Celtic music to U2! Would you like a Guniness? (this Scotch wool sweater is KILLLING me)


----------



## middie

Here's your order Robo. Anything else I can get for ya ?
If not I'm going back to my maasage. Hey I got Blarney
Boppers you can borrow if you want a massage too.


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

What in HECK is Blarnry Bloppers???  Does it have batteries????


----------



## middie

Noooooooooooooo Sush. It's shamrocks that sit on long springy things that are on a headband !


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Right....... long...... springy things.   Ummmm.... anyone want some green beer?!


----------



## middie

http://www.partybox.co.uk/details.asp?product=6317



these things Sush. You've never seen them ????


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

A woman that has red hair and freckles BUT wears a grren tinsle hat is SO HOT!!!! SUSHI LIKES!!!!!


----------



## middie

lol yeah i kind of figured you would !


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Middie i need to relax. Im going to the jacuzzi.And PLEASE help yourself to my BLT appetizers!! They have 2 hours before they go bad.   I made about 200 of them. 150 are left.


----------



## pdswife

I grabbed one Sushi!
They are pretty darn good.   
Can I have the recipe?   

And how about a nice cold glass of milk?


----------



## middie

blt appetizers ??????? i'm on it sush !!!!
pds here's your milk sweety


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

8 medium ripe tomatoes 
1 lb Sliced bacon 
1/4 head iceberg lettuce 
1/2 C shredded Cheddar cheese 
3 T mayonnaise 
1/2 t vinegar 
1/8 t Old Bay Seasoning
Dash Tabasco sauceI have to admit.   I stold the recipe. Chop everything VERY small. Then put it between wheat bread.YUMMY!


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Can I have a Gatorade IV???? arrrggghhhhhhh.....


----------



## middie

Here's a gatorade IV . what's with the arrrggghhhhhhh  ?


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

need..... liquids.


----------



## middie

too much green beer or something ?


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

ummmmmmmm....... possibly.  green beer....... rocks.


----------



## pdswife

Thanks Middie, I really needed that milk!!! 


Sushi, thank you for the recipe!  YUMMMMERS!


----------



## cara

is the guy for the massage still here *hopiningreen*


----------



## middie

Sure is Cara... all week !


----------



## cara

*sitting and waiting for a massage* I'm so green I feel almost sick ;o))
ah.. I got myself some whiskey... *sluuurf*


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

I'll send one of the stry cats over Cara. The massge guys are on break. Here.... put this tuna can on your back.   *handing cara tuna can*


----------



## middie

I'll be in the jacuzzi !!!


----------



## JMediger

Hello? *knock knock* Mind if I head to the bar? I hear a good pinot noir calling my name ...   *wander .... wander .... wander*  Where was that again?


----------



## wasabi

*Just follow the yellow brick road.*


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

JMediger let me show you into the lounge and up to the bar. Heres a nice glass of pinot noir. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Wasabi was joking about the yellow brick road. Nice going Wasabi!  Anyhow, I was watching American Idol. Anyone here watch it tonight??


----------



## wasabi

*Tiny bubbles, in the wine. Makes me happy, makes me feel fine.*

Sorry Sush.........I found the wine.


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

lol! I actually enjoy that song!


----------



## cara

I'll just stop for a hot and strong coffee...
so much to do, so many appointments.... *sigh*


----------



## middie

hot strong coffee cara... want some Bailey's in it ?


----------



## cara

bailey's sounds good, but I alteady had some Hefeweizen.......


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Wow that sounds great! I LOOOOOVE German beers! If a german beer were a woman..... I would marry it.


----------



## cara

sushi, come over here, maybe you find a red haired-freckled german woman who drinks beer


----------



## middie

Sush... are you still going on about redheads ???


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Possibly.   Cara...... you have alot of them over there?
Kinda slow around here for the last few days. Hmmmmmmm.....
Well, Im going to make a ham sandwich with hot peppers and then go up in the elevator to my room. Im sleepy.


----------



## cara

hmm.. anything on the grill? I'm really hungry...

and sush... you think you will make it to room today?


----------



## middie

Bbq chicken anyone ??


----------



## cara

me!!!


----------



## middie

Okey doke cara. Here ya go.
*plating up some chicken*

Sides are on the counter. Help yourself to whatever 
you would like.


----------



## cara

hmm... great.. had no dinner yet... *stopf*
that's great!! *smacksmack*


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

*turning on lights* *talking on the PA* Ok everyone!! Get up! This is a SURPRISE inspection!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




There is 5 pounds of chocolate missing.   Im going to be checking each of your rooms. With me today is Kim. She can smell chocolate thru a brick wall! SO..... if its YOU that took the chocolate, just fess up and safe Kim and I some time. And yes...... Kim is hot. But thats not why I chose her for this task.


----------



## cara

don't you think it's already eaten?? *chewchew*


----------



## middie

As much as I love chocolate... it wasn't me !!


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Kim seems to be focusing on Caras room.  She said that she will submit the results later on today.


----------



## cara

MY room??  
I can't believe that...


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Well Kim found my tight abs....... AND, a half eatten chocolate bar under the mattress.   But since she gave me a nice compliment Im just going to say, Cara that YOU have to scrub the entire Lounge floor. 

So whats going on for lunch?


----------



## middie

Ooooh Cara you bad bad girl.
Next time eat it all so you don't
get caught silly.


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Middie!   Way to represent! Yo!   You be spin'in.


----------



## middie

What ??????


----------



## middie

Going for a zip around the lake. 
Anybody wanna join me ?


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Sorry Middie. You KNOW I would. Alas, The Simpsons are on.... and then American Idol will be on! And they are going to boot another person! I hope its that little pip-squeak.   You can watch them with me if you like.


----------



## middie

Simpsons I'd watch but American Idiol... sorry can't do that show.


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Thats a shame Middie. They axed the pipsqueak!!! Thank God. Why dont you like American Idol? I bet some of our other guests enjoy it!


----------



## middie

I don't know. I just never really got into it. Probably because that's all people talk about up here at work, on the radio, on the news. It gets tiresome.


----------



## middie

Okay I know a few people miss this thread so it's back open for business !


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

*walking into B&B*    *looking around and turning on lights* Ahhhhhhhh...... memories.  
We had a lot of fun in here. Heck! Over 8000 posts! 

This place is a MESS!   *getting bucket and scrub brush* *Putting A/C on*

Anyone want to get the garden started? And who is up for a drink and burger??


----------



## middie

Me me me !!! Just no beer thanks. Move over I'll help


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Thanks buddy!  
Now..... where are all the customers?


----------



## middie

Hopefully they'll be back soon !


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Ok.... whats the deal?   Why are there no customers??


----------



## wasabi

Hi everyone. Need a drink, been a rough day. Can I have a Lava Flow with a side of crispy one tons?


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Crispy One Tons???    Ummmm......  Here are some crawfish with butter!  

BUT....... a Lava Flow done the right way......  *looking in book*
2  ounces  strawberry puree
1  ounce  light rum
1  ounce  pineapple juice
1  ounce  sweet and sour mix
1  ounce  coconut syrup
1  ounce  half and half
1/4  slice  pineapple
1    orchid

Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh HA!!! *grabbing and mixing* 


Here ya go Wasabi!


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

wait!  you dont drink alcohol.   *mixing virgin drink*


----------



## middie

oooh sounds great. can i have a virgin one too ??


----------



## Piccolina

middie said:
			
		

> oooh sounds great. can i have a virgin one too ??


I'll take one too, please. What do you guys think about making a big batch of fruit salad for breakfast?


----------



## middie

sounds good to me. i'll get a pineapple.


----------



## Michelemarie

I think some blueberry scones would go nice with the fruit salad too.


----------



## middie

oh yeah that does sound good


----------



## Piccolina

Michelemarie said:
			
		

> I think some blueberry scones would go nice with the fruit salad too.


 Ohhhh, yummy Michele, I can whip up some cream to top them with, it'll compliment the fruit salad well too. So far I've picked up some strawberries, melon, grapes and bananas plus we've got Middie's pineapple - do you guys want anything else in the salad?


----------



## middie

How about some kiwi ?


----------



## Snoop Puss

Hey, can I have a coke float? Haven't had one of those in years.


----------



## Piccolina

Snoop Puss said:
			
		

> Hey, can I have a coke float? Haven't had one of those in years.


 I think it's going to be a scorcher out there today, perhaps we should all retreat to the shade with a cool beverage in hand


----------



## middie

Here ya go. Huge mugs of root beer floats.


----------



## cara

*huh* the last four weeks had been really exhausting... I need a rest..
do you have a quiet room with a nice view and a DVD-Player to watch it all over again? *fallonmysuitcases*
and I nice fruity cocktail?


----------



## middie

Sure do cara. we have a rainforest room if you'd like that. 1 nice fruity cocktail coming right up.


----------



## cara

oh, middie, that sounds soooo goood!! Do you think, someone can bring my suitcases there? *lookingforsush* 
I have no strength left.. or so I feel..


----------



## Snoop Puss

Thanks for the float, Middie. You're really very kind. Now all I need is to find a pillow, go and sit by the pool, dangle my feet in, rest my head on my pillow, read my book and sip on my drink.

Sheer bliss. Why haven't I been here before?


----------



## middie

Here's your pillow Snoop. Cara I'll get your suitcases. Don't worry about it. Now both of you go relax.


----------



## erinmself

*waitress!! I am ready to order*

I would like a nice double cheeseburger with avacado and bacon on top, curly fries and onion rings on the side, an orange icey mixed with some vanilla icecream to drink and some extra chocolatey oreo cream pie for dessert. So glad my online matabolism can still handle an order like that. My real metabolism sure can't!!


----------



## middie

coming right up erin


----------



## erinmself

Thanks. I can't wait. I haven't had any meat in over a month!!


----------



## cara

it's soo good to have  afew days off... but it would be better if there still would be the WC... I don't really know what to do... *lookingbored*


----------



## Snoop Puss

All that energy needs directing. Get chopping and stirring is my advice!


----------



## cara

*aaaahhhh* much tooooooo hot for that..


----------



## Snoop Puss

Well how about chopping up some limes, crushing them with some sugar, pouring the mixture into glasses with some ice and then stirring in some cuchaça. The Brazilians might not have won the World Cup but everyone loves a good caipirinha!


----------



## cara

better not talk about the brazilians at the world cup... 

but I see, snoop, you want me to bring you a caipi?


----------



## Snoop Puss

Sure will. You like them quite sweet or quite strong?!


----------



## cara

sweet and strong.. 
how do you like yours?


----------



## Snoop Puss

Just the same. I'll make two - one for you and one for me. Then we can go and sit by the pool and have a good gossip....


There you go. Mine's just right for me. You happy with yours?


----------



## cara

excellent, snoop! Thanks a lot! I'll do the next one *promise*


----------



## Snoop Puss

Well edited! You can't be that tiddly yet.


----------



## cara

a what??? tiddly??


----------



## Snoop Puss

I don't mind being tiddly but I hate being drunk. One and a half caipirinhas and I'm tiddly. So if you make the nest one, make it a small one.


----------



## cara

ah.. now I understand the meaning of tiddly ;o)

I think I'll make a Honeymoon next, it's without alc


----------



## Snoop Puss

Good idea.


----------



## middie

what's in that cara ? if it's non-alcoholic i'd like to give it a try.


----------



## Snoop Puss

Hello Middie. I was hoping you'd come along.


----------



## cara

middie said:
			
		

> what's in that cara ? if it's non-alcoholic i'd like to give it a try.




lemonjuice, orangejuice, applejuice, honey and ice..

so I mix three?


----------



## middie

hi snoop how are you ? yes cara please it sounds delicious !!


----------



## cara

okay.. here is your honeymoon *tataaa*


----------



## Snoop Puss

Ooh-ooh. That's good. What are the proportions?


----------



## Snoop Puss

Sorry Middie. Didn't mean to ignore you there. I'm just a bit hot and bothered today. Quite glad to have a drink or two - just as well one's non-alcoholic.

It occurred to me that maybe we could organise a cocktail party for the next big celebration. Do you think that would need a new thread or could we tag it on here when the time is right?

I don't know anything about cocktails really - caipirinhas are the limit of my ability (just as well I like them!). But I bet with all the members here from all over the world we could find some absolutely delicious recipes, with and without alcohol.


----------



## cara

4 cl cold lemonjuice
6 cl cold Orangejuice
6 cl cold applejuice
2 T honey
4 icecubes

mix the juices and honey well
give the ice into the glas and pour the juices

;o)


----------



## cara

I think a new thread would be better so even the ones who don't come into the B&B can participate


----------



## middie

Oh wow Cara that's really good. Thank you !


----------



## cara

so, what drinks will we have today?


----------



## Snoop Puss

Wow, Cara. What a great idea. I've still got quite a bit of work left to do (the problem with working freelance is that you can always do a bit more...) but I could do with a break. I'd better have something non-alcoholic to start me off. Any suggestions?


----------



## middie

I have some coffee brewing if you want some


----------



## Snoop Puss

Middie, could I have an iced coffee? It's a bit hot over here. I don't think I could take a regular hot coffee.


----------



## cara

I'm with icecold lemonjuice at the moment.. but I could look for something nicer


----------



## Snoop Puss

Looks to me like you could use a grown-up version of a "granizado de limón". Lemon juice and sugar whizzed up with lots of crushed ice. The grown-up part is the shot of vodka straight from the freezer. But I still have some work to do, so I'm sticking with iced coffee!
Not sure who's the bad influence here, you or me?


----------



## liketobake

I will have some Irish coffee please

http://www.cookingforums.net/


----------



## middie

ice coffe and irish coffee coming up. Cara how about a mango smoothy ?


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Middie can you set me up in one of the rooms and send a HUGE hamburger up there too?  Im realllllllly tired AND hungry.


----------



## middie

No problem Sush. Can do. What do you want on your burger ? Know what ? 
I'll just send everything up on the side so you can pick and choose.


----------



## cara

middie, you want me to do it or do you have one ready? ;o)


----------



## Bo0pY

I'd like to book a room for the weekend, and oh, do you have fresh fruit.......and which way to the margarita's ?


----------



## cara

do you want a view to the valley or in the garden?
In any case you will find fresh fruits at the room... and you find the cocktail bar next to the pool ;o)

I wish you a nice time and enjoy!


----------



## erinmself

I'll take a room for two. This is probly the only way I will ever stay at one of these with my hubby. Can you send up a nice steak medium rare and french fries for my husband and I would like some clam chowder in one of those bread bowl things and a glass of wine. Whatever you have is fine


----------



## liketobake

Would I be able to get a room near the beach?

http://www.cookingforums.net/


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Near the beach? Ummmmm.....  theres a lake in the back. Good fishing!   I suppose it has a beach.


----------



## Bo0pY

OH Goodie, Ill take the garden view room ! Im sure Ill find my way to the Margarita's. You all can join me ! Hubbys probably gonna play golf or something. LOL


----------



## middie

We have a beach themed room. WOuld you like to stay in that one liketobake ?


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Ohhhhhhhhhhhh...... the BEACH themed room!   Even smells like the beach! Middie can I have another hamburger (with BBQ sauce) sent to my room? Last one was GREAT!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





And I thought we signed Stacy London. (fashion diva) to our list.   Where is she?   Im soooooo hungry!!! Nice view of the pine trees though.


----------



## cara

sushi, bbq-sauce is empty.... some one must have forgetten to order new ones...
we should go around and check everything after this long time... and there are still corners thickly laid with dust... 
will stacy London be our new cleaner?


----------



## Bo0pY

Sushi, isnt your room beside mine ? You guys were SO LOUD last night. Were you that excited over the burgers ? OR.......something else ?


----------



## Bangbang

Bangbang crashes motorcycle through  front door.


----------



## wasabi

*Bang Bang!!!!!!!!!!!!!! You old so and so..........where the heck have you been and more importantly how are you! We have missed you so much........welcome back!*


----------



## middie

Omg Bang !!!! How are you ??????????? Sush I'll bring up some bbq sauce. Had to make a batch myself until the shipment comes in. I'm gonna go continue cleaning every nook and cranny of this place so I'll be busy for quite awhile.


----------



## jkath

BANG! 
He's here, he's here!!!

Sush, there's someone here looking for you....
she has a visa card with $5k on it.....


----------



## Snoop Puss

Hello Bangbang. We've not met but you've obviously got some good friends here. Pleased to meet you.

Can I have the coldest beer there is in the house? Sorry to be so selfish but I haven't had one for days.


----------



## Bo0pY

A cold one sounds good right about now, lets all meet out back at the gazebo and have a few !


----------



## middie

Ice cold brewskies coming right up


----------



## Bangbang

middie said:
			
		

> Omg Bang !!!! How are you ??????????? Sush I'll bring up some bbq sauce. Had to make a batch myself until the shipment comes in. I'm gonna go continue cleaning every nook and cranny of this place so I'll be busy for quite awhile.


 
Bang drinks BBQ sauce from the bottle. Woweeeeeeeee!


----------



## Snoop Puss

Bangbang, you're going to need a beer to wash that down. Don't worry, Middie, I'll go and get it.

OK Bangbang, one beer. There you go.


----------



## jkath

beer, nothin'!
Here, Bang: I made you a plate of your own famous hamburger gravy!


----------



## crewsk

Hello!! Anyone here? This place has really grown!! I just sliced a watermelon & used half to make daiquiris. Anybody want one?


----------



## jkath

Dang, girl, it's only 9:20 am here! Although I'll take some plain watermelon, please.

Try these swedish pancakes I made! Lots of warm peach/cinnamon filling too!


----------



## crewsk

It's only 12:20 here but hubby is working 7 12 hour days this week & I'm going nuts from being alone with the kids.

Thanks, these pancakes are wonderful.

Gotta run for a while! I'll be back later!


----------



## jkath

Bye crewsk!
(handing over a large tupperware)
Here are some for the kids too!


----------



## crewsk

Thanks jkath, the kids loved them!


----------



## Snoop Puss

Hello Crewsk,
It's just gone 9 pm here. A good time for a daiquiri if you've got one left.


----------



## crewsk

I sure do Snoop! Hope you enjoy it!


----------



## Snoop Puss

Do you know, I've never made a daiquiri. This is absolutely the bees knees as we Brits would say. What's in it exactly?


----------



## Bangbang

crewsk said:
			
		

> Hello!! Anyone here? This place has really grown!! I just sliced a watermelon & used half to make daiquiris. Anybody want one?


 
Can I have some salt with that?


----------



## TATTRAT

I was wondering if i could get a table by a window, and a lynchburg lemonade?....any good reading material around?


----------



## jkath

Sorry it took so long....had to go to the distillery for your lemonade! Icy cold, and here are some pretzels for your munching enjoyment.
As for reading material, here's a travel brouchure, a copy of "Good Night Moon", and the TV guide.  
(yelling) Hey guys! We really need to get some good magazines around here!


----------



## TATTRAT

Thanks, I was just wondering where my server was. 

As for the Lynchburg Lemonaid, the e-best I've e-ever had!


----------



## jkath

Thanks! I put meyer lemon juice on the rim for you. (I grow them in my yard)


----------



## TATTRAT

YUMMY!


----------



## jkath

Lemons are always a good thing. I'm getting hungry now....lemme go see if we have any fresh doughnuts on the counter.
(making a pot of coffee, adding some cinnamon bark and nutmeg to the grounds)


----------



## middie

*running in with donuts*. I got every kind you can think of so dig in !!


----------



## crewsk

Bangbang said:
			
		

> Can I have some salt with that?


 
Sure, anything for my Bangbang!


----------



## wasabi

Hey jkath, got any lemon filled? They're my favorites! Yes, lemons are a good thing. Thanks, middie!


----------



## jkath

Thanks middie! Wasabi, there weren't any, but lemme see what I can whip you up....HEY! how about some lemon meringue pie? Or, you can have some of my peach cobbler I just pulled out of the oven. It's a bit too hot, but some french vanilla ice cream on top will do the trick!


----------



## wasabi

Peach cobbler sounds heavenly, two scoops of ice cream please and thank you.


----------



## jkath

((scooping a large portion of cobbler into a glass bowl, topping with 2 scoops of ice cream, shaking cinnamon sugar on top))
Here you go! Be careful though...it's rather addictive!
I need to make some decaf, so I can have mine too!


----------



## wasabi

If only I could reach into this puter and have it for real. Thank you, jkath.


----------



## jkath

I must share this: I make my mom's easy peach cobbler, which the topping is those pillsbury cinnamon rolls. You bake them on the bottom shelf of the oven first, to brown their bottoms, but not to bake their tops. Then you put it over the cooked peaches and they finish up. Anyway.... my hands were dirty with peaches, and I'd already laid the rolls on a cookie sheet to be baked. When the oven beeped to tell me it was hot, I asked my younger boy to put the sheet in, on the bottom shelf and set the timer. He did, and I never bothered to see what he did. When the timer rang, I washed up and proceeded to the oven to find that he'd laid the cookie sheet directly on the heating element! Apparently to him, that _was_ the bottom shelf.
Odd part is, that it ruined neither the rolls or the sheet!


----------



## jkath

wasabi said:
			
		

> If only I could reach into this puter and have it for real. Thank you, jkath.


 
See, this way there's no fat and calories!!!


----------



## wasabi

jkath said:
			
		

> See, this way there's no fat and calories!!!


And no fun!


----------



## TATTRAT

did someoene order calories!<waiter holding tray>....again, DID SOMEONE ORDER CALORIES?!


----------



## middie

The people at the other table did Tat, but thanks anyway !
I'm going to get a glass of milk. Anybody else want something
while I'm up ?


----------



## TATTRAT

weeeeeell, if you don't mind?........................




a refill would be a good thing!


----------



## middie

No problem Tatt. What would you like a refill of ?


----------



## TATTRAT

oh, never mind hun, I best be calling it a night.......thanks for the prompt and friendly service though!



perhaps I will be down for breakfast...


----------



## middie

Okay Tatt. Actually you read my mind. I'm going to rub some Aloe on this sunburn and go to bed myself. Goodnight.


----------



## jkath

<<tiptoeing in>>
((jkath looks around, checks the clock>>
Holy Cow it's late!
<<snickers...heh heh......>>
((pulls out leftover peach cobbler and helps herself to a very large serving))
<<tiptoes back upstairs to bed>>


----------



## crewsk

Snoop Puss said:
			
		

> Do you know, I've never made a daiquiri. This is absolutely the bees knees as we Brits would say. What's in it exactly?


 

I'll post it in the beverages forum for you Snoop. It won't be until a little later though, I've got company coming tonight & a whole lot of cleaning to get done. 

Morning all! I've got caramel pecan stucky buns, blackbery pancakes, bacon, scrambled eggs, assorted fresh fruit, & blueberry cobbler coffee ready for breakfast. Help yourselves & enjoy!


----------



## Snoop Puss

Wow Crewsk. You really are good to us, especially if you've got company tonight. Good luck with the cleaning. Give us a shout if you need a cyber hand.


----------



## crewsk

HELP!!!!!!!!!! I need someone to mop my bathroom & kitchen while I dust & vaccum the den & stairs.


----------



## Bo0pY

Ill mop for ya !


----------



## crewsk

Thanks Boopy, that was a big help! If I could get my kids to stop using dishes, I'd be in really good shape as far as the kitchen goes. 

I needed a break so there's chicken salad sandwiches for anyone who's hungry. Dig in!


----------



## middie

Yum good sammiches !!! Okay I've got dinner on. Who's in the mood for 
grilled pork chops with mango relish ??


----------



## middie

Okay I'm guessing nobody is hungry right now. Okay so the chops are in the warming drawer and the mango relish is in the fridge. So help yourself if you want to. Just make sure you clean up after yourself cause I scrubbed this place from ceiling to floor. And now I'm going to sleep. Goodnight


----------



## SizzlininIN

middie said:
			
		

> Okay I'm guessing nobody is hungry right now. Okay so the chops are in the warming drawer and the mango relish is in the fridge. So help yourself if you want to. Just make sure you clean up after yourself cause I scrubbed this place from ceiling to floor. And now I'm going to sleep. Goodnight


 
Ohhhhh.........mango relish.........Sizzlin sneaking in and shoving it to the back of the fridge behind anything and everything so no one else finds it.  I'll be back tomorrow to get that.  I can't bring it here now or else DH will grab it........he's wise to my hiding spots now.


----------



## Banana Brain

Closed before eleven? No midnight pancakes for us night owls?


----------



## middie

Never closed Banana. If there's nobody here it's a help yourself kind of place. But it was almost 2 a.m. and I was sleeeeeeepy.


----------



## cara

do we have spaghetti ice here? *serachthefreezer*


----------



## Snoop Puss

Sorry I turned up so late, Crewsk. Hope you got everything done in time.

And hi to Cara. Having failed so miserably to understand elbow noodles, I'm somewhat reluctant to ask about spaghetti ice. I take it it's a joke, right?


----------



## cara

hmm... it's very common here in Germany... Vanilla Icecream pressed through soemthing, so it looks like spaghetti... topped with strwaberry sauce (tomatoe sauce) and shredded coconuts or white choci as parmesan look-a-like  


see here


----------



## jkath

Cara, that is absolutely beautiful!!
I've never seen anything like it!

Do you have a link for the tool/appliance that is used to press the ice cream?

Just for that photo, I'll make you one of my favorite morning treats:
An orange juice/blueberry/banana smoothie
Sourdough toast with avocado dip on top


----------



## cara

thanks, jkath 

I don't know about this press thing, but I think it should work with a meat grinder or something like that..;o)
in most spaghetti ice there is some frozen cream under the vanilla.. just for you to know ;o)


----------



## jkath

ooooooooooh, that sounds even better!!! Thanks, Cara!


----------



## cara

I just searched for that...

the beaten cream just freezes, when the cold ice comes down on it... make sure, the Ice is not too cold, or it won't go through the grinder (wich is allright to make it, although  you can buy "Spaghettieispressen" in G.. )


----------



## TXguy

For me, that would be great as a snack right now. I'm on a short break from camp right now, and that would be perfect to help me fill the time until tonight's Gala and 3.5 hr. dance... I'll be dancing with pretty girls until 1:00 a.m.!!! oh sure, I'm going to be tired, so I'm going to eat, nap and run... see you all later!


----------



## Banana Brain

I would like a dessert cappicino, please.


----------



## cara

I have the feeling, we must work at the service here...


----------



## Snoop Puss

That is amazing! I'm going to have to give this a go. I've never seen or heard of such a thing. And if I haven't, it'll confuse visitors thinking they're about to get dessert when a plate of pasta turns up! Kids will love it.

jKath, I've just looked for "spaghetti eis" in the images section of Google. One of the pictures shows spaghetti ice being made using a potato ricer.

Thanks Cara for the info.


----------



## cara

you are welcome ;o)


----------



## Bo0pY

Just wondering if you happen to have Copper Pennies on the menu. I love these in the summertime.


----------



## cara

I have never heard of that, but I'm sure we can manage...
*lookinthefridge*
ah.. yes... that looks like copper pennies... you like them cold or hot?


----------



## erinmself

I just want a big bucket of Ice to jump in to. It's soooo hot............


----------



## cara

hey, we have the cold pool outside... you know it's not the best for your body to jump into ice when it's hot... you could get a heart attack


----------



## Chef_Jen

I need a Coconut Rum and coke.. badly


----------



## middie

Here ya go chef. Sorry I would have been here sooner but I had my niece's over for the night.


----------



## Bangbang

erinmself said:
			
		

> I just want a big bucket of Ice to jump in to. It's soooo hot............


 
Bang dumps truck load of ice in lobby.


----------



## crewsk

Hey Bang, great to see you! Can I get you anything?


----------



## Bangbang

Just sit in my lap. That will make me happy.


----------



## crewsk

*taking a seat in Bangs lap*  So what have you been up to lately?


----------



## Bangbang

crewsk said:
			
		

> *taking a seat in Bangs lap* So what have you been up to lately?


 
Coaching High School Hockey,snorkeling a few days a week,smokin premium hand made cigars,and eatin greasy foods. Woweeeeeeeeeeeeee! My team won the Michigan State High School  Championships and my son won the gold medal in the Junior Olympics. Woweeeeeeeeeee What is new with you?


----------



## wasabi

Congrats to your team and to your son! Good job!


----------



## middie

I'm going out by the lake to do some star gazing.
Feel free to join me if you wish.


----------



## jkath

Chef_Jen said:
			
		

> I need a Coconut Rum and coke.. badly


How'd you know Malibu & Coke was my favorite?
Did you see my stash in the back of the fridge? Feel free to help yourself, Jen!

<<jkath tiptoes outside, looking for middie and finds her sound asleep under the stars. Puts blue blankie over middie and leaves kibbles for her wolf pup>>

'night all!


----------



## hollyj

Since there is no charge for the food, can we be so lucky that the calories don't count?  If so, I'll have Eggs Benedict, Hashbrowns and Asparagus on the side.  Thanks!


----------



## crewsk

Bangbang said:
			
		

> Coaching High School Hockey,snorkeling a few days a week,smokin premium hand made cigars,and eatin greasy foods. Woweeeeeeeeeeeeee! My team won the Michigan State High School Championships and my son won the gold medal in the Junior Olympics. Woweeeeeeeeeee What is new with you?


 

Congrats to your team & son!! 

I started substitute teaching in Feb. for our local elementary school, that's about all that's new for me. Oh, other than the puppy we got, he's my baby. 


OK y'all, lets start this morning off right! Breakfast pizza with bacon, eggs, tomatoes,& onions, a bowl of fresh strawberries, blueberries, blackberries, cherries, & honeydew topped with honey vanilla yogurt, & butter pecan coffee.


----------



## middie

*groggily walks into kitchen* breakfast smells great !
jkath thank you for the blankie and looking out for Nikko.


----------



## middie

Oh what to eat what to eat. I know... a big old ribeye and baked potato.
Anybody else ?


----------



## TATTRAT

And how would you like it prepared...by the way, I only offer rare to medium rare.


----------



## middie

Can you maybe go a little further and offer medium well ??? At least just for me ?


----------



## TATTRAT

ummmmmmmmmmm...lemme see what we can do. would you like something for an appitizer?


----------



## middie

Ummmmm... maybe some onion rings ?
Would you be willing to sit and share
with me ?


----------



## TATTRAT

Seems slow around here tonight, so I guess i could.
I love brew citys' beer battered onion rings, have you tried 'em before?


----------



## middie

No I haven't but I'd like to.


----------



## TATTRAT

lemme get some workin', I am ready for an adult beverage, I wonder what they have here.


----------



## middie

Anything and probably everything you can imagine


----------



## TATTRAT

hmmmmm, I am pretty creative, i wonder if the can make a witches' teet...it is simple, but good.


----------



## middie

What's in it ? I'll make one for you while you're working on the o-rings


----------



## TATTRAT

well, like i had said, simple...kalauha(chilled) with a little heavy cream floated on top. Great for dessert too!


----------



## middie

Ooooooooh I don't drink but that sounds yummy. Okay I can make it for ya real quick.


----------



## TATTRAT

Thanks! Rings will be "E-ready" in a few...


----------



## middie

Yay !! Can't wait I'm starving


----------



## TATTRAT

As for the steak...

The Whimpy=6oz
The gurly=8oz
The Standard=12oz
The King=18oz
or The TATTRAT=22oz

which cut would you like?


----------



## middie

The King. I'll take the Tat for lunch tomorrow


----------



## TATTRAT

Good choice. You said cooked MW right?


----------



## middie

Yes sir I did. Thank you !


----------



## TATTRAT

WE'll get right on it..

Think imma take a break for a while. feel free to make yourself at home.


----------



## middie

Okay Tat. Thank you. Maybe I'll go out and stargaze again


----------



## cara

I just got a new book... need a nice place to read *lookaroundthinking*
ah yes... right there next to the pool in the shadows... *falldownongras*


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Hey!!!  Its Bang!!!  I was just thinking about you earlier today Bang. What are the chances?!?! 
Hey Middie..... want to go for a moonlit walk by the lake?


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

*yawn* Oh well.... guess not. Im going up to my room. Im pooped.


----------



## cara

what did you do?


----------



## Bangbang

Bang brings in a truckload of pickled pigs feet. Anyone want some? I hope all these will fit in the pantry.


----------



## middie

None for me thanks Bang. Still stuffed from dinner. 
Sush I'm ready for that walk if you're around !


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

*Sushi hugs Bang in a man-way* Bang DUDE!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Good to see ya man! 

Pigs feet huh? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Hmmmmmm.... well I have to slap them on the grill and then put on some hot sauce / BBQ sauce mix. But Im allllllll there!  

Middie, sorry I had to goto sleep. Its raining out now. But I will be in the Lounge. Im putting on some U2 songs.


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Tonight we have a Journey cover band in the pub! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



We also have a buffet that is only $1. We have Chinese, BBQ and American fare. 
AND.... it gets better! Anyone that needs a room to "sleep it off" is also free! 

Moday sucks and we know it. Relax and enjoy.


----------



## middie

Oh cool Sush you're the best !! Hope this cover band is good cause I loved Journey.


----------



## cara

hmm.. it's not monday anymore... but your posts are from today German time... 
so I steal something from the buffet, I'm really hungry... *pick something from here... and from there...*


----------



## middie

Cara no need to steal. Take whatever lol.
Guess I better get this place cleaned up.


----------



## wasabi

Middie, come on over to the Hot Tub. You don't have to do any work. We have Pepe and his brother to do our bidding and cleaning.


----------



## middie

Almost done Wasabi. Be right there !


----------



## Bo0pY

Oh no, what day is it?  Did I miss the cover band and the  $ 1 buffet ? ?  Please say I didnt miss it !


----------



## middie

Boopy it's a week long event. I booked them the whole week.  Sit relax and enjoy the show !


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Well, no one has used our kitchen in a solid week!  

I noticed that most of our staff and visitors (which are female) have wandered over to that NEW place with the jacuzzi.  

Im not sure what to do here. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*going into managers office and looking at bills*

Well, there IS a plot of land across the street from the female only jacuzzi place. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Should I call Frankie Di Waplestino the construction guy and build a guys only joint?


----------



## middie

I've been here and at the jacuzzi Sush. I think people forgot about us (


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Yeah Middie, I think so. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Well, I have diversified!   I just opened the Hot Tub for Gentlemens Entertainment! 
Sorry Middie but you ladies had the female only thing so in order to make some cash I opened up the MAN version.
Well, I just bought Star Trek 6 on DVD. Im going to play it in the Lounge. Youre welcome to join me.


----------



## Snoop Puss

Hi. Long time, no see. I've been out and about the last few weeks so I haven't been around much. Star Trek 6 sounds fun. Can I join you? Do you want any nibbles or a drink? I'll go and fix something if you like.

Hi Middie. Do you fancy putting your feet up and joining us?


----------



## cara

ohnoo... no Star Trek 
I brought some blueberry muffins with me, they are still hot.. anyone interested?


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Snoop Puss, thanks for joining me last night!  I think Middie passed out though.   They are actuall roasting Captain Kirk tonight on Comedy Central! I cant wait!!!!

Cara, Im ALLLLLLLLLL over those blueberry muffins!   They are my favorite muffins.

Can someone make a pot of coffee?


----------



## cara

sush, hot blueberry muffins with vanilla ica.... *yummy*

okay.. here are some cold bottles of champagne, have fun


----------



## Snoop Puss

Coffees all round, I'd say. Late nights, blueberry muffins with ice-cream and champagne... this place is positively sybaritic. It's tempting to move in here permanently!

Anyway, here's a tray of expresso and milky coffees. Help yourself.


----------



## cara

mhmm.. milky coffee... thanks snoop ;o)


----------



## amber

Can I have a decaf and just slip in the hot tub ladies?  I worked out today, so my muscles are achy a bit.


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Well, here is your decaf amber and please relax in the B&Bs jacuzzi. The towels are in the ladies room in one of the lockers. I'll get the jets going and turn up the heat a tad. 
Women AND men are invited in the B&B hot tub!  And we just got these things in! Try one. Its a cheesecake turnover! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




I had 3 already.


----------



## cara

well, fresh homemade Pizza is in the oven... wait another 30min and come to have some


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

*running*   I think I missed the boat on this one.


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

All the old employees left except Middie.   Where did everyone go to? But, hey, a lot of new folks have found the B&B. Thats a great sign but.... I miss everyone. I guess all these muffins I made are going into the trash.   Jkath? Wasabi? Crewsk? MJ? Damp Charcoal? Dove? Elf? Bang? Audeo? Luv? Sizzlin? Maidrite? Barbara? Alix? GB? Bucky? Kaylinda? Pdswife? Ronjohn? Corazon? Urmaniac? Claire? Texasgirl? PA Baker?  

*unwrapping muffin*   Im going up to my room. *going into elevator*


----------



## cara

*digging in the garbage* Sush, you can't throw all these delicious muffins away... hmm.... do you think I can still eat them??


----------



## middie

Cara they're only a day old. As long as nothing was thrown out ontop of them... of course I could always make some fresh ones if you prefer ?


----------



## cara

okay... Muffins is no problem for me... which ones do you prefer?
but not today, its 20 to tenpm here in G and I will go to bed soon.... *looking for a nice room to sleep in*


----------



## middie

I'm kind of fond of Cranberry Orange ones.


----------



## cara

no recipe for that... can I find here on DC? 
What do you think about classical blueberry muffins? Still have some blueberries left from last weekend...


----------



## middie

I'll make them Cara. Not too crazy about blueberry muffins *gasp*.
I think I'm the only one in the world


----------



## cara

It was the first time I made them... just thought I have to bake the "real muffin" and I must admit I was positivly surprised about the taste...
but they are not my favorites...
could do the Tropical paradise but that's sooooo much work...


----------



## Bangbang

Bang comes in shaking with alcohol withdrawl. Need crewsk to  ah....never mind. Ok........how about a back rub.


----------



## crewsk

One back rub coming up Bang! Can I get you anything before I start?


----------



## Bangbang

Thankyou.......I would like a whole Pecan Pie.


----------



## crewsk

Here ya go, one pecan pie...I just shelled the pecans this morning so they're nice & fresh.


----------



## Bangbang

Thankyou very much. When I can get some privacy I would like to have a nice chat with you and see how you have been doin. The Icelady keeps coming in this room. Ughhhhh


----------



## crewsk

You are very welcome! Sounds good to me. I only have about an hour or so left today & I won't be back on again until Monday.


----------



## Bangbang

I can't wait.


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

someone pinch me!  Crewsk AND Bang!!!!!!!
HI GUYS!!!!!!   

Good to see ya. Ahhhhhh Crewsk.   Bang! Where you been man?!?! 
Well lets goto the Dinning room and you guys sit in the massage chairs. And then I'll make something you folks enjoy. *leading Bang and Crewsk to massage chairs* 
Here is a loaded baked potato WITH avacado and tequila salsa on the side.


----------



## cara

*huh* what's going on here? 
I know why I like that place.. *search the kitchen for some breakfast*


----------



## crewsk

-DEADLY SUSHI- said:
			
		

> someone pinch me!  Crewsk AND Bang!!!!!!!
> HI GUYS!!!!!!
> 
> Good to see ya. Ahhhhhh Crewsk.  Bang! Where you been man?!?!
> Well lets goto the Dinning room and you guys sit in the massage chairs. And then I'll make something you folks enjoy. *leading Bang and Crewsk to massage chairs*
> Here is a loaded baked potato WITH avacado and tequila salsa on the side.


 
Hey DS!! Good to see you too!  Thanks for the flowers, that's so sweet!


----------



## TATTRAT

Someone,Anyone...I need a stiff drink, on the fly!


----------



## cara

TATTRAT, I hope you managed to find some?

Midiie, where did you hide the muffins? Can't find them *search the B&B*


----------



## middie

Cara they're in the warming drawer


----------



## Bangbang

I would like an ice cold tea with a splash of vanilla and whipped cream on top.


----------



## cara

bang, that sounds weird, but you will get it... *place glas on desk*
you want a muffin? *crwling in the warming drawer*


----------



## Can'tStopCooking

Knock knock.  Hi.  Excuse me, I was just driving by and I noticed your place.  Hope you don't mind, I took a peek around back.  I love the little zoo!  So I was hopeful....um, do you take dogs?  (Tucker's waiting in the car.)  I'll understand if you don't...I didn't call ahead...


----------



## middie

The more the merrier Can'tStop. Brinh him on in.


----------



## Can'tStopCooking

Wonderful.  In that case, I'd like a couple of warm Ginger Scones with clotted cream, if it's not too much trouble, and a pot of Earl Gray tea.  Tucker will have a bowl of Nutrimax Senior Choice, but if you have any left over steak or chicken - just a little, mind you, he would be thrilled.  Just throw it on top of the dog food.


----------



## cara

here are your scones... and some chicken without bones for tucker.. sorry, no senior meals here.. *tapping his head*


----------



## Can'tStopCooking

Oh...my.  These are gooood.  Groan.  oh.  shoot.  They're gone and I'm still hungry....Um.  I've noticed some other people eating stuffed French toast.  What kind do you have?  (did you notice Tucker looking at you adoringly?  Thanks for paying attention to him.)


----------



## cara

uh... french toast? Mom.. I have to ask the kitchen....

hmm... nobody there... must take a break...

but I think, anything is possible... what do you want?


----------



## Can'tStopCooking

No problem.  Anyway, I'm just staying the night.  Which room am I in?  I have jet lag, so maybe I'll just take a couple more of those scones up to my room with me and Tucker, and we'll tuck in for the night.  (It's night where I am, anyway!)


----------



## cara

your room is nr. 8, first floor, right side, looking into the garden...
do you want your french toast served to the room...? *throwing some more chicken to tucker*


----------



## Can'tStopCooking

That would be great, thanks. Any kind of stuffed french toast you guys can whip up. Cherry, blueberry, apple/cinnamon. I've never had it before, and just read about ten recipes for different kinds of it...now I'm sure I won't sleep well until I try at least one version of it. 

Room 8 sounds perfect!! Thanks. Could you just knock and leave the french toast outside the door? I'm jumping in the jacuzzi for a couple minutes. Oh, BTW, Tucker said he's not leaving...hope you guys like English cocker spaniels!  Don't worry, he's an incredilbe host, makes everyone feel welcome.  He'll fit right in....


----------



## cara

I hope he won't eat your french toast...
must admit, had never heard of it before, too, justed looked in our excellent recipe book... 
I will make you a Caramelized Apple French Toast.... I'll bring in about 30min, then it's still hot when you have time to eat...


----------



## Can'tStopCooking

WAIT!!!!!  Don't start the carmelized apple french toast yet!


----------



## cara

*braaaaakeeee*

Ja?


----------



## Can'tStopCooking

I CAN'T believe I'm doing this...even in a virtual B&B I have the same problem I've had all my life: ordering (food) insecurity. I think I've ordered the wrong thing, not the thing that's going to make me perfectly happy. Please tell me somebody knows what I mean. I think I call the waiter/waitress back 50% of the time to change my order, then often as not, once it comes, I still think I may not have ordered the right thing anyway. Sigh.

Anyway, I was thinking of one of the ones with cream cheese in them....? The carmelized and the apple part sound yummy, but without some protein, I'll be a goner with all that sugar...I found a ton of great recipes through one of the other threads at: http://www.bbonline.com/recipe/frenchtoast.html

I'm sorry if I'm turning into a problem guest...


----------



## cara

no problem... we will make a variety of different tastes for you


----------



## Can'tStopCooking

Big sigh of relief!  You're awesome.  I'll sleep well tonight!    After sampling each of the kinds you send up!!


----------



## cara

just hop into the jacuzzi, toast will be there soon... I'll knock at the door, so you will know ;o)


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

I got a new monitor!   So everyone looks 10 years younger!  
I got a LCD monitor. My eyes are STILL adjusting.  
Anyhew, I will be in room 902. Anyone that has made a good bowl of chili, please knock. Love chili ya know!  
I just spent 2 hours in the jacuzzi. Im a raisin. No one throw me into a salad please.  

Night crew, dont forget to turn off the spinklers. Last night we washed away the chipmunks in the back.


----------



## jkath

*knock knock*

room service.............is a Mister Sushi inside? Mr. Deadly Sushi?
I have an order of Chicago Pizza, 2 California Rolls, Filet Mignon with mashed potato, Onion Rings & a baked alaska. Oh! and some cat food. 
Mr. Sushi? *knock knock* are you there?


----------



## crewsk

I'm going out to the jacuzzi for a while. I had to sub for Savannah's teacher today & I had to just wing it. Thankfully her teacher called the teacher across the hall & had her copy the class a bunch of workseets. I'm exhausted, but I had a great day!! I love working with 1st graders!


----------



## Half Baked

jkath said:
			
		

> *knock knock*
> 
> room service.............is a Mister Sushi inside? Mr. Deadly Sushi?
> I have an order of Chicago Pizza, 2 California Rolls, Filet Mignon with mashed potato, Onion Rings & a baked alaska. Oh! and some cat food.
> Mr. Sushi? *knock knock* are you there?


 
Since Mr Sushi must have fallen asleep, you can deliver that right to me....no cat food though. My driver got here fast. Thanks for sending him to the airport.


----------



## jkath

Hope you enjoyed the goodies, Jan - 
I think Sush's still asleep. Let's go wake him up - I know a surefire way...


*yelling* Hey! Is that a beautiful redhead walking this way???


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

*running into hall* WHERE?!  Where is she?!?! Hey what smells good? (besides me)


----------



## middie

lol you're good jkath !!!


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Jkath dosent have red hair.


----------



## cara

men....


----------



## middie

Sush maybe the lights made her hair look red ?


----------



## jkath

Anyone hungry? I'm in a nibbly mood, but don't know what I want....
Maybe I'll just make some guacamole with tortilla chips and pico de gallo for starters....


----------



## middie

I have tomato asiago cheese focaccia and some garlic oil to dip it in.


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Middie.... Jkath..... you have food. You are nowe more attractive than ever.    Come to Sushi.  

Hey ahhhhh.... the Thin Trucker & Train Travel Association of Texas are comming in on Thursday. Their favorite is Tennesse Turkey. Anyone know how to make it?   I know it has thyme. But thats about it. 

And what in heck is that HUGE box of sand doing in the Lounge???


----------



## middie

Tennesee Turkey ? Nope don't know how to make it. I'm sure I can find out.
The sand ?? Oh I think someone has a "beach" party planned. I can't say who but I can tell you that it's not me.


----------



## jkath

Not sure on the turkey, but I believe it has tumeric in it, and is cooked with tater tots.

Sand? It's here already? uh-oh! Frankie and Annette won't be here for days!


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

> Frankie and Annette won't be here for days!


 
Ah HA! Well I guess I should buy some blankets. At first I thought a giant cat was adopted.  

By the way... I have eatten a SMALL brick of asiago cheese and Im lactose intolerant. Thus my stomach has expanded to the point it hurts to walk. Can someone pump my stomach and get me up to my room on the 10th floor.   
I need my stuffed animal. It makes me feel better. If you tell ANYONE I will shave your eyebrows off.


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

*Sushi laying on couch* (BURP!) hello?   anyone there? *crawling on floor to elevator*


----------



## cara

uhoh... there is sushi lying in front of the elevator... *knockknock* anybody with us??? oh.. he growns... I think I will get him to his room... *get sush under the arms and drag him behind me*


----------



## Snoop Puss

Hi guys. Point me the way to the avocado pears. I'm going to make a huge bowl of guacamole. I've brought the giant-sized bag of Doritos with me, if anyone wants to join me. I was thinking of washing them down with some Lambrusco too. Food and pop for overgrown kids. Just what I need at the moment.


----------



## cara

*sweating like a bear* Snoop, way down the hall and then right... the elevator broke down at the 7th floor and I had to get sush up over the stairs... I'm wet and have to get a shower...
I'll join you soon.. I hope ;o)


----------



## Snoop Puss

OK. I'll get going on the guacamole. You go and get wetter in the shower and I'll see you in a bit. Here, take a glass with you.


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Ahhhrgh.   I love cheese but this is just a lesson I need to learn. NO CHEESE.   Thanks Cara. I feel a tad bit better now.

Hi Snoop Puss! I looooove avacado. Alas, I dont think I can have any at the moment. Hey, what are you putting in the guacamole? Feel free to use the kitchen!!!   Im sure folks will enjoy your dip if there is some left.


----------



## jkath

Snoop, let me help you! 

You mash the avos, I'll add the meyer lemon juice, hot sauce, pepper & salt.

Sushi? I just got a call. Beach Blanket Bingo starts tonight.


----------



## Can'tStopCooking

Cara - did you ever find the $400 tip I left you tucked under the beautiful dried flower arrangement?  You deserve it!  I'll be back...


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

> Sushi? I just got a call. Beach Blanket Bingo starts tonight.


 
But the towels will arive tomorrow.  Son of........ &%^$&$*$*
Ok I got it. *going up to room* *speaking on  house speakers* "everyone! please give your unused towels to the front desk!" 

We will give the towels to our guests for the Beach Blanket Bingo. I only hope we have enough.

What about the FOOD??? And drinks????  There are about 55 people down here!
If youre reading this.... please help us out!


----------



## Can'tStopCooking

All right...I'm reading this, so I'll pitch in. But don't let's get stressed. Someone very wise once wrote,

"You know.... we all get caught up in things we shouldnt. Mainly stress. I feel we need to just relax. Take a deep ****ing breath....... and relax. Life is too short. Sure, there are serious things in our lives. And those things should be taken seriously. We have to be responsible people right? But I really think we should just take care of problems, and not worry over them. There is a saying..... "And this too, shall pass". Just relax. Take care of a situation, knowing that it will be better sooner or later. You can make yourself miserable, or make yourself responsible yet happy. This is YOUR life. Dont waste YOUR time being stressed. "   

So, how 'bout we open up the bar and let all those good folks downstairs into the best our microbrewery has to offer? Then they'll be as relaxed as us.  

NOW LET'S GET JUMPING ON THE APP'S!!! What'll we make? I ask, as I roll the water chestnuts in brown sugar, then wrap in a half strip of bacon, fastening with toothpicks and tossing on a tray. Okay, just finished four trays, I'm popping them in the oven. Oh good, I see there's lots of that good guacomole left over...let's send it out with the...yup, the Spinach Feta triangles are golden and ready to go out, too...


----------



## Can'tStopCooking

STOP!  Don't eat that spinach/feta triangle yet, Sushi!  Here, take two of these Lactaid pills first.  Okay, _now_ you can try them.


----------



## jkath

You are so good to sushi, CSC!
Your chestnut/bacon appetizers are lovely!

I didn't realize the UPS guy delivered so late in the evening....I believe the bingo blankets are here!


----------



## crewsk

Just dropping by with an overnight coffee cake & some blueberry cobbler coffee. Hope y'all enjoy! I'm off to work now!


----------



## middie

I'm here I'm here !! I'll start stocking the bar.
Then I'll head into the kitchen to make some
appetizers.


----------



## jkath

Hey middie, these appys are great!  I especially love the little tiny quiches. They're so cute! Did you make the shrimp salad too?
I'm gonna whip up some filet mignon quesadillas with a fine onion/habanero mince and see if you guys like them.


----------



## Can'tStopCooking

Whoa, JKath!  I'll have about eight more of those quesadillas, please!  They don't ALL have to go out to the guests, do they?


----------



## jkath

Guests? Who said anything about Guests??? heehee

Here's a large platter - I kinda got a little quesadilla happy.

Anyone up for some mojitos?


----------



## middie

No I think Crewsk made the shrimp salad. These quesadillas are terrific !


----------



## jkath

Thanks! 
I'm in the mood for a baked alaska now.


----------



## cara

jkath said:
			
		

> Guests? Who said anything about Guests??? heehee



We will be guests today.. Frank and I have our anniversary today and, if not possible in real  , I want to have a wonderful day here at the B&B.. ;o)

somebody here to prepare a great breakfast?


----------



## Barb L.

Sorry you missed breakfast-  (it was great too- really filling) but you two must have over slept !


----------



## middie

Happy Anniversary Cara. I'll whip up a special breakfast just for you two.


----------



## jkath

Happy Anniversary!

Looks like middie's put out quite a brunch buffet for you two!
She even carved an ice sculpture!


----------



## Can'tStopCooking

Congratulations, Cara...great to know you're in each other's hearts if not arms.  Hope you can feed your husband a lovely virtual anniversary dinner!


----------



## Trip

I would kill for some really killer (lol) French Toast, with tons of syrup... hope our cafe is calorie free.


----------



## middie

Trip here's your french toast. Sorry about the wait. I had to go to Vermont to get some fresh syrup !

Calories ? What calories ????


----------



## Snoop Puss

Congrats, Cara. That sure is some ice sculpture, Middie. Have you ever thought about selling your work? I'm sure you'd be a great success!

By the way, I'm not sure how these things are done, but do you need some part-time help here? I keep dropping in and using the facilities but I haven't once done anything like tidying up. Made the odd cocktail every now and then, but that's about all. Oh, and some guacamole once, but that hardly counts as hard work. I'd have no idea where to go to get maple syrup, but I can bring over some olive oil, etc. and generally help out.


----------



## middie

That would be great Snoop. We could use the extra help around here.


----------



## cara

what a pity..that wonderful ice sculpture melted away.... 
thank you very much, we had a great weekends with lots of friends 

I got a barrel of Hasseroeder (German beer) and I thought to leave it here?


----------



## middie

what a pity..that wonderful ice sculpture melted away.... 


Cara go look in the large freezer... there's another one just like yours in there. Just leave it in there so it doesnt melt away.


----------



## cara

oooohhh... you're precious.. *runningtothefreezer*


----------



## Snoop Puss

Hi, reporting for duty. Cara, do you need some help stowing that beer somewhere? Any ideas where it ought to go?

I'll go and clean the stairs and then I reckon I'll have earned a beer (or two!)


----------



## Snoop Puss

I hate cleaning stairs, but it's always good when it's done. So who's for a beer round here? I'll get out some nibbles and any leftover appetisers I can find and see if I can tempt anyone over.


----------



## middie

No beer for me thanks. But I'd love a diet pepsi please. 
Then I'll go out and feed the mini zoo we have.


----------



## jkath

Nice job on the stairs, snoop! They're sparkling clean! (*hands snoop a beer)

I felt like making breakfast for supper, so if anyone's interested, I've got biscuits & gravy, cheese omelettes & some home fries.


----------



## middie

*Running in to eat*. You know, feeding a small zoo makes you VERY hungry !!! Thanks Jkath this hits the spot !!!!!!! SO yummy


----------



## Snoop Puss

One diet pepsi, Middie. Sorry that took me so long. Thought I'd sit down for five minutes and fell fast asleep. Better not have another beer!

Sorry I'm so late for "breakfast", especially seeing as I missed biscuits and gravy and can't for the life of me imagine what that is. Can you enlighten a Brit, jkath?


----------



## cara

snoop, are you sure it's the beer? I think you should sleep a bit more.. 
I must admit, I'm not motivated to do anything tonight, I think I'll lay down outside in the shadow and read a good book...


----------



## Snoop Puss

Yep, I'm sure it was beer. I was just dog tired. I've been working ridiculous hours recently.

Anyway, what can I get you while you enjoy the cool and your book?


----------



## rdcast

I'm going to bed soon so I'd like a nightcap. A snifter of cognac would be nice.


----------



## jessicacarr

rdcast, 
you can have your cognac.

I will go for some good old-fashioned chicken n dumplin's and coleslaw (grandma's style, please!)


----------



## Snoop Puss

One cognac and one chicken n dumplins and coleslaw.

OK. I'm off for a baking session to make cakes for this afternoon. Anyone got any favourites? I'm proposing an Italian apple cake, scones and a strawberry jam tart. I've got a ginger cake I made a few days ago, so that'll be ready now. If you've spotted any recipes on the forum that you especially like, point me to them.

Don't anyone ask me to make cucumber or egg mayonnaise sandwiches for a proper English afternoon tea. I don't see the point of cucumber sandwiches and the smell of hard-boiled eggs is just awful!


----------



## Can'tStopCooking

Sorry, Snoop, for not responding to your question about biscuits and gravy.  In the U.S., biscuits are not cookies.  They're a quick roll made with baking soda, not too distant from a scone, but no sugar.  In the South (I'm from the North, so I'm not speaking from personal experience), they are used to sop up good homemade gravy, either sausage (YUM!!!!!  Yes, I've had it at some good roadside restaurants come to think of it!) or chicken.  

Now, about what cake I'd like....though I'm much more a fruit pie person, some of that gingerbread cake sounds good if you've got lemon sauce to go with it.  Otherwise, would you please make an oatmeal orange cake with a coconut/walnut/orange juice glaze toasted off in the broiler?  While you're at it?


----------



## Snoop Puss

Tell you what... I'll make some lemon sauce to go with the ginger cake (it would probably go well with apple cake too) and, if you like, a plum pie. I've got lots of really good plums that I could do with using up. Would that go down well? I didn't think about a fruit pie but I love them too.


----------



## rdcast

ahhh, cognac...time for a soaker


----------



## Snoop Puss

OK. Cakes and plum pie on the table. Tea in the pot. Help yourselves. Last one to finish, can you put any leftover pie in the fridge and the cakes in the cake tins?

By the way, apple cake and lemon sauce go together very well...


----------



## rdcast

*looks at table* where's da cheesecake ?


----------



## Can'tStopCooking

I'm in heaven...plum pie and fresh whipped cream (found the cream in the fridge) and a nice cup of tea! Oops...Oh, sorry to you folks that didn't get to taste it....it was so good I didn't pay attention to how many pieces I kept slivering off for myself...   Oh well...no need to put the leftovers in the refrigerator!

Actually, in my non-virtual kitchen here in Seoul I just served peach cobbler and bush tea to my good friend and we visited to half-past bedtime (bedtime's midnight.) Can't decide which I enjoyed more, the real peach cobbler or the virtual plum pie!


----------



## rdcast

mmmmmmmm, peach cobbler !!!!!!! YAY, with cold sweet milk


----------



## Can'tStopCooking

Yes, warm out of the oven. And we also serve it with cold soymilk for those who are lactose intolerant!


----------



## cara

so.. Frank brought a bunch of apples...
what do you want me to do with them?


----------



## Snoop Puss

Sorry rdcast, nobody ordered cheesecake and I was making cakes of the type that traditionally go with tea (admittedly not the apple cake, but it's one of my favourites). I'll make you a cheesecake next Sunday. Do you have a favourite topping or recipe?

Glad you liked the plum pie, CantStopCooking. I imagine it was all the better for the cream!

Lovely looking apples, Cara. I'll have one now if I may.


----------



## rdcast

That's not a problem. What you had was more than sufficient. As far as a cheesecake, I'm now working on an "Autumn Pumpkin Spice" for the season, so yea, when I'm satisfied with it, I'll bring a couple for us all to enjoy.

A good hot cider would be great with spiced rum. Very warming on cool autumn evenings.


----------



## rdcast

Can'tStopCooking said:
			
		

> Yes, warm out of the oven. And we also serve it with cold soymilk for those who are lactose intolerant!


I do need to watch my cholesterol but lucky for me, I prefer soymild over dairy, it's simply better.


----------



## cara

Snoop Puss said:
			
		

> Lovely looking apples, Cara. I'll have one now if I may.



help yourself


----------



## Snoop Puss

I'll have another one then!


----------



## rdcast

I'd like a foot rub after my long hike, any masseuse on staff ?


----------



## cara

sorry.. not me... ;o)


----------



## rdcast

At these prices, I'd expect accommodations.


----------



## Snoop Puss

rdcast, I'm a bit reluctant to recommend it but you could try Mudbug's hot tub if you're a refined lady who's kind to animals. Could be of course that you're a refined gentleman (hence the request for a masseuse rather than a masseur) and so don't qualify for admission. If you are allowed in, I gather massages are available on demand from young men named Pepe, Sven and so on. If mudbug kicks you out, let me know and I'll find you a masseur/se here.


----------



## rdcast

super kewl, can't ask for much more than that, btw, I'm Robert, so yea. Pleased to meet ya !!!


----------



## Snoop Puss

OK. I've looked around and I've found a good masseuse who comes recommended by the gym down the road. She'll be here shortly. I'll go and run you a hot bath for while you wait.

Pleased to meet you too, by the way.


----------



## jkath

Good Afternoon, all!
I've brought some warm California sun for you guys.

Does anyone want to help me make some chocolate truffles? I want to make some with Rum, and some with.....aw, heck. I want them all with rum.


----------



## rdcast

*takes shower and put bathing trunks on with white robe*  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 ahhh, now all I need is a brandy and a big fat cigar !!! Now this is what I call service.


----------



## jkath

here, Robert - have a truffle or four with your brandy. I've warmed it just a bit for you. I've got a guy who knows a guy who knows a guy who says he can get you the best cigars around. He'll be by shortly.


----------



## rdcast

oh yea, rum is good at the end of a long and enoyable day


----------



## rdcast

*great-O-big smile*   



* hey, thanx dude !*


----------



## middie

Going to take a long hot bubble bath. So can one of you please make me a huge mug of hot chocolate when I get out ?


----------



## rdcast

Here middie, step into this warm robe I'm holding up for you. *Looks away*
I'll give you your privacy to enjoy your time alone. *Puts "Occupied, Do Not Disturb" sign on the door*​


----------



## middie

Ahhhhhh Rd thank you thank you thank you thank you.


----------



## rdcast

np, I could tell you were stressed.


----------



## middie

To say the least Rd. I also have a nasty head cold


----------



## rdcast

aww, bless your heart

Here, take this Tylenol 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








 I promise to take good care of you 

 Have some broth 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




now brush
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









 say your paryers

and go to bed 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



now slip this under your tongue

good night precious



​


----------



## wasabi




----------



## Snoop Puss

Hello Middie, looks like rdcast is taking good care of you. Do you need anything else? A hot water bottle or a hot drink?


----------



## middie

Rd is taking great care of me. Thank you so much Rd. Snoop can you get me some more tylenol lease. And a glass of pepsi to wash it down ??


----------



## Snoop Puss

Coming right up. I see today's your birthday. Sorry you've got a cold. Makes it hard to celebrate. Here's a special little birthday cake just for you to go with the tylenol and Pepsi.


----------



## rdcast

*wow Snoop, can I cut it ???*​


----------



## Snoop Puss

Hi Robert. Of course you can, especially as you came up with the candles and the cute picture! I can bake cakes but I can't handle new technology all that well.


----------



## rdcast

I just took a virtual snapshot of your beautiful cake. Hope you don't mind.




















​There, all cut up in individual serving sizes. You want to set the table Snoop and set the birthday girl at the head, in the seat of honor ???​


----------



## middie

Birthday girl is diving into chair at the head of the table all ready for my cake and a big glass of milk too please ?


----------



## Snoop Puss

OK. Plates, cutlery, fancy cake knife, serviettes (napkins in the States? I never know), glasses, jug of milk, bottle of Champagne...

Ready to roll. Middie, do you want to blow out the candles or do you think we might all catch your cold?!


----------



## middie

Not to worry Snoop. I'm going to use a fan to blow them babies out lol


----------



## jkath

okay, middie.............turn on the fan!


----------



## rdcast

*YAY MIDDIE YAY







**



**



**



** 
Time to make a wish and
blow out the candles 
!!! BLOW HARD !!!




or fan hard, lol
*​


----------



## middie

*Turning fan on high speed*. Yay !!!!!!!!!


----------



## Snoop Puss

Happy birthday, Middie. Hope you have a really good year ahead.


----------



## middie

Thanks Snoop. I need a good year after this last one I had.


----------



## rdcast

uh, yes Snoop, us colonists can be neat from time to time ! *now what do you do with a napkin*


----------



## rdcast

Here middie, open my gift first  !!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  !!!   I shopped all week long for it  

I hope you like it, but first read the card

*To a wonderful friend we all love, maddie
Happy Birthday, Robert*


----------



## middie

Aww thank you Rd.
*opening gift*

Wow !! A lovely smelling candle.
I know I've smelled this before but
I can't quite remember where. This
cold is making it kind of hard to make 
out the scent. What is it ?


----------



## MJ

middie said:
			
		

> Birthday girl is diving into chair at the head of the table all ready for my cake and a big glass of milk too please ?


Well... hello Birthday girl! Here is your present from the DC Admins. Hope you like!


----------



## rdcast

Sweetie, it's "Autumn Harvest" from Yankee Candle Co.


----------



## middie

oooooooooooooh i LOVE my gifts !!!!!!
thank you mj and rd !!!!
i must go as my gifts await me.
you guys wanna come with ?


----------



## Snoop Puss

Wow, Middie. Your year has definitely started big style!


----------



## middie

And it's so much better than this past year I had. It's about darn time.


----------



## jkath

Middie, I'm so sorry I had to leave the party so quick!
I hope you don't mind I brought your present late!



 
There's a jacuzzi on board, so get out your swimsuit!​


----------



## middie

Which one Jkath ? The black one or the blue one ?
Oooh or maybe the red ?


----------



## Snoop Puss

Anyone know where rdcast has gone? I've fixed up a family suite for him but he seems to have disappeared. Oh well, I guess he'll be back.

Meantime, I'll leave some breakfast makings in the heated trolley. Help yourselves. Me, I'm going to have a bacon sandwich with tomato sauce. Oh so bad but oh so good!


----------



## rdcast

thanx snoop, ur da best eva !!!


----------



## middie

Snoop I've never had that but I'm all for it !


----------



## Snoop Puss

Never had a bacon and tomato sauce sandwich?! I can barely believe you. It's an institution in Britain, often called a "bacon buttie". We also have a sandwich known as a BLT - bacon, lettuce and tomatoe. I'm not so keen on that - I'd rather just have extra bacon!


----------



## Snoop Puss

rdcast, not many people turned up for tea last Sunday. So I reckon I don't need to make so many cakes. Do you fancy making a cheesecake if I balance it with a low cholesterol carrot cake?


----------



## rdcast

Absolutely Snoop, I'll be moi than happy to add that to your efforts. 

Didn't us Yankees invent the BLT ???


----------



## jkath

Yep, we've had BLTs forevah. But, haven't heard of the Bacon and tomato sauce deal. I'd be curious to try it.
Snoop, what type of tomato sauce? Is it more of a plain type or marinara or......?


----------



## rdcast

gawd I love bacon !!!!!!!! Crispy and lotz of it

Thicken that sauce and I'll use it as a great dip with Texas Pete added


----------



## Snoop Puss

Actually, I don't use anything fancy. Just Heinz ketchup or better still an organic tomato ketchup I sometimes manage to get hold of. I'm of rdcast's persuasion: it's hard to have too much bacon. I usually drop one slice of toast into the frying pan to fry in the bacon fat while I'm spreading the ketchup on one side of the other piece.


----------



## crewsk

Good morning! I made banana stuffed French toast & bacon(I agree you can never have too much bacon) for everyone this morning & there's maple syurp for it if you want. I'm grabbing a ginger ale to go, TC's not feeling well this morning.


----------



## Snoop Puss

Sorry to hear TC's not feeling on top form today. I will have some French toast. It's one of those things I never make myself but always enjoy. Thanks.


----------



## crewsk

Thanks Snoop! He seems to be feeling better now...a little ginger ale & TLC go a long way sometimes. Glad you enjoyed the french toast!


----------



## Snoop Puss

Try him on a piece of this carrot cake I've just made. Supposedly low cholesterol though it's got lots of sugar in it unfortunately. I haven't put a frosting on it but it's extremely moist because it's drenched in a sugar and orange juice syrup. There's a pot of tea on the table as well, if you fancy some. rdcast said he'd make a cheesecake if you'd rather have that. Looking around DC, I gather he's a bit of a cheesecake expert!


----------



## shpj4

I would like some very strong coffee with some Baileys Irish Cream in it.

It is about 1PM here in Southern California and that would really quench my chocolate urge.

Good luck with you new Restaurant.

Jill and Jolie


----------



## Katie H

We're getting ready to watch the DVD of the original "M.A.SH." movie, so I think I'd like a great big bucket of popcorn.  Popped in coconut oil with lots of _real _butter on it and light salt.  Since we're at home, an adult beverage would be nice.  Some nice cold beer because it's midafternoon here.  We'll save the heavier stuff for cocktail time on the porch.

Thanks.

Katie


----------



## Snoop Puss

Wow. People. OK - strong coffee with Baileys coming up. Is that one or two? I see you sign Jill and Jolie. There's two just in case, one for each of you or two for one of you!

And Katie E, your wish is my command. There you go. And there's a couple of spares in a bucket of ice in case you want another while the film is on.


----------



## Maidrite

Has anyone seen Sushi around ? I am worried about him. Did some Girl  take off with our Sushi ?


----------



## middie

Yeah. This is HIS b and b after all isn't it ??


----------



## Michelemarie

I have not heard from Sushi in a while - Sushi, sushi, where are you????


----------



## middie

Okay I'm bored. I'll busy myself with cleaning this place from top to bottom. Except Sushi's room. He's on his own with that one.


----------



## Maidrite

*Yea he will just have to do his own room. Barbara and I will help with the rest. Sushi promised blueberry pan cakes for tomorrow !   I may have to whip them up if he doesn't make it back !  *


----------



## Bo0pY

MMMMMMMM Did somebody say blueberry pancakes ?? Yummy !


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Whomever gets the 9000 post gets a really nice gift! *polishing brass rails*
Its a BIG occasion here and we are going to have a party this weekend! 
Remember! To get the gift to you.... I need to SEND IT TO YOU! 
That means MAIL! And it MUST be within the USA or Canada. (sorry guys)
So, please give me all the needed stuff to send it.


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

oppps.  It happens that I AM the 9000th post!  

Ahhhhh.... that screws things up! Ok..... ok ok..... the 9023 post wins!
Its a nice gift! And we (at the B&B staff) want to show our appreciation!


----------



## Maidrite

-DEADLY SUSHI- said:
			
		

> oppps.  It happens that I AM the 9000th post!
> 
> Ahhhhh.... that screws things up! Ok..... ok ok..... the 9023 post wins!
> Its a nice gift! And we (at the B&B staff) want to show our appreciation!


 
OK I want to  be Number 9023, can I have my Prize Now  ? Its My Birthday ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




 
*Its Great to have you back Brother (Sushi) ! Remember what I told you, I Mean it  *


----------



## Snoop Puss

I'm not doling out prizes but I have been making lemon sponge gateau. So here, rather fortuitously, is a birthday cake Maidrite. No candles I'm afraid but it is pretty tasty. Happy birthday.


----------



## Maidrite

Yummy very tasty Thank You very much !


----------



## middie

Happy Birthday Maidrite !!!! I made an ambrosian cake if you would like some.


----------



## Snoop Puss

Ambrosian cake - that's a new one on me. Does it contain a secret ingredient that gives you eternal youth? If so, I could do with some of that too!


----------



## middie

Omg you've never had ambrosian cake ?? It's a yellow cake with mandarin oranges in it. The frosting is made with vanilla jello and pineapples.


----------



## Snoop Puss

Nope never had that. Never heard of vanilla jello either - is that the secret ingredient? I'll do a search for a recipe. If I can't find one, could you post it? My dad loves anything with mandarin segments in and I bet he'd love this.


Edited: Have found the recipe for "Pig Pickin' Cake TNT". Not a promising name! Ambrosian cake sounds far more appealing. Unfortunately there are three ingredients that I think will be difficult to find here in Spain unless I can find some substitutes. Yellow cake mix? Is that just an ordinary Victoria-type sponge? Frozen whipped topping - is that cream? And instant vanilla pudding - is that like an instant mousse?


----------



## tobiasknight

Oh what a wonderful place here.  Everyone seems hooked on coffee.  I hope i'm not too picky here but might I be able to get a french press of light city columbian grown coffee?  Shade grown if we could.


----------



## Snoop Puss

Your wish is my command. Et voilà.


----------



## middie

Snoop that's what I meant was vanilla pudding mix. Brand name of it here is Jello. D'Oh ! Yes you can use a frozen whipped topping. Mix it with the pudding. Sponge cake I'm sure that'll work just fine too.


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

*walking in and dusting off coffee maker* ...... (cough)
HEY!!!!! We have about 100 tomatoes to harvest from the back AND someone planted pumpkins.  
Plus..... its FREEZING in here. Who has a match to light the heaters?


----------



## Snoop Puss

Hello Sushi. Here, I've got some matches. I have no idea how the heaters work. If you deal with them, I'll make some coffee. If you like, I'll help you picking the tomatoes.


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Howdy Snoop Puss!  Thanks for the matches. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Now where is that furnace?


----------



## Snoop Puss

If you need to go down into the cellar - I presume there's a cellar - here's a torch. Otherwise, here's a coffee to warm up first and a piece of Irish tea loaf I made earlier.


----------



## Half Baked

I'm dying to try the Irish Tea Loaf! Thank you.  I'm starting to get a little fatigued what with all this cooking and cleaning and need a little pick me up.

I'll go help in the garden as soon as I have my cake and tea. 

How is everyone this glorious Saturday afternoon? 
*putting my feet up on the bench*


----------



## Snoop Puss

Enjoy the cake. Here's a cup of tea. I'll leave the pot on the table next to you with a jug of milk and some sugar. Help yourself. Have a nap in the sun if you want one. Sounds like you could do with it.


----------



## middie

Half don't worry about it. I got the garden done.


----------



## Half Baked

It'll be so nice to relax in the hot tub tomorrow after everyone working so hard today.

Can I get anyone a beverage or cocktail?    I've made some hummus, dolmades and spanokapita.  Hmmm, perhaps we should drink some Retsina.


----------



## Snoop Puss

Here's some Retsina. Long time since I've drunk that. While rummaging around in the wine fridge, I also came across this. It's Spanish, not Greek, but very good. Gewurtztraminer from Enate in the Somontano Valley. If it's like the last bottle I had (not on my own, I hasten to add), it should go very well with your Greek dishes. I'll open both if that's OK with you.

Middie, what were the tomatoes like? I fancy a tomato and black olive salad with some feta on top.


----------



## middie

They were huge and juicy Snoop !
Here's your salad !


----------



## Snoop Puss

Ace. I didn't mean you to have to make it. Thank you. I made some bread earlier, so that will be good for mopping up all the juices.

I'm going to need a Sunday afternoon nap myself after all this delicious food and wine!


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Phil Collins walked in And he will be staying with us for 3 days. We have a stage in The Lounge! Can a woman go up to room 1200 and ask him politely to sing a few?  
And WHO is using decaf in the coffee maker?


----------



## Katie H

Oh, pew, decaf in the coffee maker! What's next?  Sweet 'n Low in the sugar bowl or Coffeemate in the creamer?  Yuck.

I'll go to see Phil in his room....yeah!  And, since we're where we are, I think I should ask him to sing "Another Day in Paradise," yes?

I'm feelin' mellow.  (Slinking off to room 1200.)  Oh, and I'll be REAL polite.

"Oh, Phil.........."


----------



## Alix

Katie! Ask him to do In the Air Tonight would you? I love that drum solo. Sigh. Phil is so cool.


----------



## Snoop Puss

I used the coffee maker a few days back. Nobody's posted since. Maybe I used the wrong coffee by mistake. Sorry if it was me.


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Where did the ladies go after seeing Phil?   I hope he didnt sarinade them.

Snoop Puss, thats alright. I made Starbucks.


----------



## Katie H

Imigosh!  What time is it?  (Slipping into a chair.)  I can't believe Alix and I spent hours and hours listening to Phil.  You're right, Alix, that drum solo on "In the Air Tonight" was awesome.  I think he played everything he's ever recorded.  What a night!

Where's that Starbuck's coffee?  Alix, what'd you think of the night?  Haven't had that much fun in a long time.  Talk about a girl's night out.  Wow!

I think we got the lion's share of his three day's visit.


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

The Starbucks coffee is warming on the coffee maker, next to the strainers in the kitchen.  

Yeah ALIX...... how was your personal concert with Phil?


----------



## middie

email from middie:

Hi gang. Won't be back for awhile. Stowed away in Phil's suitcase !!

P.S. Please don't tell him !!


----------



## cara

haven't been here for a long time... but I came right in time to bring Phil some coffee and a nice strongbow! *goingupfor1200*


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

*BUZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ*
Must be the delivery truck.   *walking over to shipping area*
All there is a SUITCASE?  
*opening up suitcase*  
MIDDIE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! What the %&*# ()*)*@#!!!!!!!! ARGH! You should have #)*&#* and #$**&*#$!!!!
Dear GOD! Lets goto room 1 and get you streched out and give you a nice warm bath!
DARN YOU PHIL COLLINS!!!!!


----------



## middie

He found me out Sush. I don't know who told him but someone did (.
Bath sounds great. Take me up please. Since I'm even shorter than I am to begin with stairs and elevator buttons are a huge challenge now. Oh hey maybe I should get that bath in a sink ?


----------



## Katie H

(Walking down hallway running into Sushi and Middie.)  Middie, you're all...wrinkled.    I mean _really_ wrinkled.  And short!!  What happened to you?  The last we heard from you was an email with something about Phil Collins.  What'd he do; give you some magic elixir that made you shrink like Alice in Wonderland?

You poor dear.  What can we do?  You look like you could use some pampering.


----------



## middie

Pamper all you want. His bodygueards decided to send me back home and they weren't very nice to me. Those big meanie poo poo heads.


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

We are open for business!


----------



## Shunka

Phil Collins or Phil Collen? Have y'all seen the abs on the latter? OMG!!!!!


----------



## Shunka

Here's a couple of pic of Phil Collen (of Def Leppard) taken by some friends in the last few months.


----------



## Snoop Puss

Those photos ought to get posted over at Mudbug's hot tub!


----------



## Shunka

Oops!! Forgot about that!!


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

*scream*   OK!!!  Who didnt flush in the MENS room?!  

And why is there a rock-hard lump of dough in the mixer? 
AND!!!! There are 5 puppies in the Lounge. They look hungry.   Im allergic. Anyone good with dogs?
Who was in here that left poor puppies?


----------



## goboenomo

This thread is really weird.... I'm lost.
hahah


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Why are you lost?   Its a virtual B&B. It as 12 stories of rooms. The top 2 are 'themed rooms'. (think Disney)
There is a HUGE kitchen with one side for baking and the other for cooking. Attached is The Lounge with a stage and a huge nightclub!  
In the back of the B&B is a garden in the summer and a big lake. THere is also the pine tree maze. Dont ask.  
We have a dinning room with massage chairs and 20 tables. VERY upscale!  A Cafe in front of the kitchen where people can sit at the long "breakfast bar" and sip some 'joe'. 
In the front is The Grotto. Its a place that is outdoors and has fountains and small ponds in the warmer months. When you pass from the parking lot... thru the Grotto, you enter the Foyer. Its made of glass panels and has a HUGE palm tree in the middle. The Cafe is conected to it and shares its space.

Simple yes??


----------



## goboenomo

I guess... weirdo

I'll have a beer.


----------



## bullseye

goboenomo said:
			
		

> I'll have a beer.


Hey, Gobo!  Got another beer?  I'm trying to figure this out, too.


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Hey snapperhead. I didnt just create all of this by myself! It was many people who used their imagination and had a lot of dorky laughs. 

Heres your beer!   And some tortilla chips.


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Middie? Wasabi? You there? Can you explain this joint to the noobs?


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Heres a beer Bullseye. And some chips too. You want to put a few tunes in the jukebox? No music = no fun.


----------



## goboenomo

-DEADLY SUSHI- said:
			
		

> Middie? Wasabi? You there? Can you explain this joint to the noobs?


You did not just call me a noob!

1MM4 H4X0R |_||* '/|_||2 4$5!!1!!1one!1one!1
|)|_||\|7 /\/\35$ \x/17|=| teh 1337n3s5/
'/|_| 833/\/ |*\x/|\|7.


Can I have some sour cream and onion chips please.


----------



## goboenomo

bullseye said:
			
		

> Hey, Gobo!  Got another beer?  I'm trying to figure this out, too.



Take my beer... I don't like beer anyways.
Can I get a smirnoff over here?


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

> You did not just call me a noob!
> 
> 1MM4 H4X0R |_||* '/|_||2 4$5!!1!!1one!1one!1
> |)|_||\|7 /\/\35$ \x/17|=| teh 1337n3s5/
> '/|_| 833/\/ |*\x/|\|7.


  

You dont like the chips?


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

> Take my beer... I don't like beer anyways.
> Can I get a smirnoff over here?


 
Hey... how old are you anyways? I need ID.


----------



## goboenomo

-DEADLY SUSHI- said:
			
		

> You dont like the chips?



No.... I'll have some doritos now too.


----------



## goboenomo

-DEADLY SUSHI- said:
			
		

> Hey... how old are you anyways? I need ID.



Umm sure... it's just... ughh.. in my other pants... ill get it....


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Doritos? We have 6 flavors. And you STILL didnt put any tunes in the jukebox.


----------



## goboenomo

I'll have Zesty.

*Puts Tchaikovsky Symphony No. 5 in the jukebox*


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

> [Umm sure... it's just... ughh.. in my other pants... ill get it..../QUOTE]
> 
> No worries. We invested in technology that can tell how old you are. It takes a sample of your DNA. *putting machine on counter*
> Just breath into this tube.


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Zesty Cheese is only available in Canada man. Here is some Baked Nacho Cheese.


----------



## goboenomo

But I'm in Canada....
Okay.. then Nacho Doritos..

Here's my id


----------



## bullseye

-DEADLY SUSHI- said:
			
		

> Heres a beer Bullseye. And some chips too. You want to put a few tunes in the jukebox? No music = no fun.



Excellent!  Now I have mine and Gobo's.  I'll put something in the jukebox later; This Tchaikowsky thing is pretty good!


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

I think that (unless you have Avril Lagine with you) that I cant supply you with 'spirits'.  
BUUUT.... I have some killer home brew (non alcohol) Ginger Ale. The real stuff. And here is a key to room 1205. Its the 'Jungle' room. Hope you enjoy high humidity.


----------



## goboenomo

bullseye said:
			
		

> Excellent!  Now I have mine and Gobo's.  I'll put something in the jukebox later; This Tchaikowsky thing is pretty good!


It's TchaikoVsky! 
:P

Come onnnn
...fine
I'll bring my own


----------



## bullseye

goboenomo said:
			
		

> It's TchaikoVsky!
> :P
> 
> Come onnnn
> ...fine
> I'll bring my own
> 
> http://www.prike.ee/web_image_show2.php?image_id=49



I always get the v and w confused!  Sounds great, regardless.


----------



## goboenomo

it's all good.
*Puts on Tchaikovsky Piano Concerto No. 1 Movement 1 - Played by Evgeny Kissin*


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

No underage drinking! 
Meet our bouncer Smusho Toko


----------



## goboenomo

You saw my id... I'm of age.

It's just lemonade in a cool bottle


----------



## bullseye

goboenomo said:
			
		

> it's all good.
> *Puts on Tchaikovsky Piano Concerto No. 1 Movement 1 - Played by Evgeny Kissin*



Yes, indeed.  I think I might  head for this empty hot tub and just listen.  Who are these guys lurking in the shadows?  Can they bring me an Armagnac?  I'll trade in these two beers . . .


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

> It's just lemonade in a cool bottle


 
Our friend that lives in the palm tree shall see if you are telling the truth! Tawny Frogmouth..... SNIFF!!!


----------



## goboenomo

*pops in a mentos*


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

*Tawny flies over to goboenomo..... sniffs..... takes the remaining roll of mentos and flies back into palm tree* 

Tawny!   What the......


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Im going to my room. Im really tired. *going into elevator*


----------



## goboenomo

*races to the top using the stairs*

Helloooooo
You still got that smirnoff for me?


----------



## Barbara L

I like the improvements Sushi!  Hey, you deliver don't you?  I haven't seen my Honey Bunny since Sunday and he's coming home tomorrow night--just for the weekend  --and I will need a nice romantic candle-lit dinner delivered.   

 Barbara

P.S. Don't worry Sush--I checked the kid's Smirnoff bottle and he was right, it's just lemonade.  I'll just take it with me for safe-keeping.


----------



## goboenomo

Nooo!!! My lemonade! I'm thirty. 

Hmm how about some orange juice


----------



## Barbara L

Actually the "orange juice" looks more to my liking, and I love bats! lol 

You've got the security cameras up and working, right Sushi? I think we need to keep an eye on goboe!

 Barbara


----------



## goboenomo

It's just orange juice... what could possibly go wrong.


----------



## wasabi

Cute, gobo..........it's dinner time here.


----------



## goboenomo

I'm sorry. If it makes you feel any better, if you look close that guys mouth doesn't look like it's open enough to be shooting out that stream. So it may be fake. It was from a rate how drunk this person is site... so it could be a trick.


----------



## Barbara L

Good catch with the security cameras Sushi.  (Although I wouldn't exactly be offended if that last picture disappeared! LOL).

 Barbara


----------



## goboenomo

Consider it done.


----------



## Barbara L

What a sweetie!  Thanks!

Just for that here is a gift certificate for one meal of your choice here at the B&B!

 Barbara


----------



## goboenomo

Hmmm... I think I'll have.. a double burger with swiss cheese, ham, and bacon, with a poutine, and..... a caesar salad, to balance it out. hahaha! :P


----------



## wasabi

How about a beer on the side?


----------



## goboenomo

Deal!
...ummmmmm, for your sake... just bring the keg.


----------



## Barb L.

Heyyyy, this place is so cool- where is everyone-sleeping?  Thought I smelled bacon frying- but no one around ??? Whats up ?  I'll just snooze on the couch till someone wakes up !


----------



## goboenomo

WAKE UPPP!

*Pulls out a plate of bacon, and starts eating*


----------



## Barb L.

Heyyyyyy! who ate all the bacon????   Guess I'll look around, didn't think I would ever find this place!  That Pine Maze is the pits --- who's idea was that one ?


----------



## goboenomo

Not mine.
I've still got more bacon if you want?
I'm Canadian. My freezer is always stacked with bacon. :P


----------



## Snoop Puss

Well, there you go. I always thought Canadians filled their freezers with things like moose and elk!

Anyway, it's ages since I had a toasted bacon sandwich. So hand it over. Barb, are you cold after wandering around outside? Have a hot chocolate while I do some food.

By the way, I've not seen the pine maze. Are you sure it really is a maze?


----------



## goboenomo

I'm pretty sure it's a pathway with two turns with dead ends

________________________
__________________ |
| | |
| | |
| Building | |
| | |
| | |
\======\=x=/======/ |
--------| | | |
--------| | | |
--------| | | |
______| | |______ |
| | | |
|"maze" | "maze"| |
|______ | _______| |
-------| | | |
-------| | | |
-------| | | |
-------| path | |
-------\--------/----------|
gate


Ahhh! I had a building outline!
I'll fix it when I get home


----------



## Barb L.

Thanks for the hot chocolate--- the maze is huge - too many dead ends - very dark at night - need more lights !  If you make yourself a toasted bacon sandwich, I'll take one too -- love-em'.  Thanks for your hospitality !!


----------



## Snoop Puss

There you go, one bacon sandwich. I have to have ketchup in mine but I wasn't sure if you'd want any so you'll have to squish it in yourself. Hope that's OK. I'll make sure I have a look at the maze in daylight. Maybe take goboenomo's map with me too.


----------



## Barb L.

Nope no ketchup just Butter, thank you so much - delicious !  Gobo's map is not correct - too small, I was out there for over an hour !!


----------



## Barb L.

Anyone play cards ?  Euchre !  I'll make the popcorn !


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

> That Pine Maze is the pits --- who's idea was that one ?


 
Ahhhhhhh.... that would be mine. When Im a bit sad I go there. I also put in a few benchs..... port O poties and buried ummm.... liquid treasure.  

If you need a room then goto the Cafe area. Wasabi, Kitchen Elf and Middie keep guard of the keys. The top 2 floors, which have themed rooms, are there for "special" guests.  

Anyhew, the Pine Tree Maze has a lot of wildlife, so watch it!


----------



## middie

I'll be downstairs in my room with Nikko. If anyone needs anything just holler.


----------



## babyhuggies

HELLO!!!!!! anybody around...... know it's the holiday season,but i really needed to get away ...... haven't found the kitchen,but could really use something to drink...


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

HEY!!!!! Im here! A bit late but Im here!   What can I get ya??!?!?


----------



## goboenomo

I'm here too. Finished work at midnight. I'm working a double shift tomorrow.
I need a smirnoff.


----------



## babyhuggies

well, since i'm here to get away from it all....i think i will have a hot cider with a touch of spiced rum.


----------



## Barb L.

Had a good night sleep in the Disney Room , but Goofy kept buggin' me all night, with that crazy laugh !  Who's the morning breakfast cook ?  Iam starving !  I made coffee, and sitting here reading the paper waiting for everyone to get up.


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

> but Goofy kept buggin' me all night, with that crazy laugh


 
  I dont remember getting a Goofy character for that room.  I think I'll have some of that coffee Barb.


----------



## babyhuggies

Morning!!! If you need help with breakfast...or should i be saying lunch        I'll help  --


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

I would LOVE some help!   A bus full of the Regional Retired Round of Redmond Readers pulled up 20 minutes ago.  help.


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Babyhuggies, I almost forgot..... here is a apron and hat. Now we match!


----------



## babyhuggies

thanks .  I like the red and green christmas theme.I'll start taking their orders...and maybe just a little drink for me(just a pick me up )


----------



## middie

I'm here !!!! Slapping some food on the grills and in the ovens as we speak... err type.


----------



## Barb L.

Whew, Iam back- got lost in that maze again !!  Can I help you Middie with anything?  Smells good in here !    (Picking pine needles from my clothes)


----------



## middie

Barb yes can you please put this cornbread in the oven for me ?
That'll be great !


----------



## Half Baked

Why are they arriving so early and expecting dinner? Oh oh oh....it's Snow Birds from the north. Next year, I'll probably on the same bus....well maybe another 10 years or so.

Let me help with what I can now. I've got the gravy going....mmmmmmmmm


----------



## middie

Oh Half you're gravy smells heavenly !!!


----------



## Half Baked

Don't tell anyone, it's out of a can...*shhhhh*.


----------



## middie

Hey whatever works. Right now we're kind of pressed for time so I really don't care lol.


----------



## Barb L.

Cornbread is done and looks great, I'll cover it w/foil slightly to keep it warm !  maybe,them snowbirds would like to watch - "On Golden Pond"  tonight !  I'll pop the corn in the fireplace!  No need to hurry Middie,  I sent them all with a drink to the maze!  lol


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Mrs. Bulberrie just through up on me.   She wants more gravy.   Im going to wash myself off and change.


----------



## goboenomo

Just got back from an 11 hour shift. Making some KFC. I need a smirnoff.
Going double shift again tomorrow


----------



## Barb L.

While you were all out today, I got the grill fired up for a BBQ, fixing chicken and ribs w/all the fixins' hope you're hungry !!


----------



## middie

I'm starving !! Hold some aside for me until I get back please ?


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Barb L. you are fantastic!!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I am STARVING!!! Wow. You really made a spread. Good thing Im not not a diet.  

Ok... you cooked, so I will clean up. Middie.... ahhh.... care to help?

Also, what you did you use in the BBQ sauce Barb?


----------



## middie

Here I am Sush. I'd love to help.  Think I'll start in the grotto.


----------



## Barb L.

-DEADLY SUSHI- said:
			
		

> Barb L. you are fantastic!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am STARVING!!! Wow. You really made a spread. Good thing Im not not a diet.
> 
> Ok... you cooked, so I will clean up. Middie.... ahhh.... care to help?
> 
> Also, what you did you use in the BBQ sauce Barb?


  Sorry,  its a family secret, glad you enjoy it !


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

*turning on lights in The Lounge* 
Guys this is a BIG night!   We have the Carring Conglomerate of Cats.... AND the People of Proper Parenting while Pregnant. PLUS the Wild Women that Wear Wool.  

I know that most of you wont be here to help tonight.   But we need servers, chefs and 2 bartenders. Can anyone help?


----------



## middie

Count me in Sush. I have no plans of celebrating this time.


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Middie did YOU know you have over 12,000 posts?!?!


----------



## middie

Nope haven't been paying attention to my post count lol.


----------



## Reanie525i

Does anyone know where I can find some asprin around here??


----------



## crewsk

Here ya go Reanie, I found some hidden in Sushi's room.


----------



## Reanie525i

Thanks so much - I wonder what else Sush has hidden in that room - lol -


----------



## crewsk

Hmmm.... that's a good question. Want to go see?


----------



## goboenomo

I found a bag of jerky! And some anti-depressants. And a box... I don't know what's in it... it's locked.


----------



## Reanie525i

Lets explore some more!!!! Hope Sush is not checking out our rooms while we are in here!!!


----------



## goboenomo

I found an empty bag of doritos with a rotten grilled cheese insdie!  
Wow Sush, wow.


----------



## middie

* Peeking head into door *...Ooooooh you guys better get outta his room before he finds out.

I had no part of this Sush !


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Hi Pook. Welcome!  
You have cats AND dogs?  Well if they dont make much noise, you can have a corner room on the 5th floor. Heres the key to room 506. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



The maid is a robot. Keep your cats away from it. The 'maid' likes to use them to dust.   We called the manufacturer, but they went out of business. Not sure how to fix em.


----------



## Reanie525i

middie said:
			
		

> * Peeking head into door *...Ooooooh you guys better get outta his room before he finds out.
> 
> I had no part of this Sush !


 
Do you think he saw us??


----------



## StirBlue

Hello!  Anybody here?  I was promised a room with a night deck.  Man, this place smells like bacon.  

   I'd kinda like to get everything taken care of now.  I parked my ride next to some sappy pine trees.  

   I wonder how many people they allow to stay in a single room?  I know I just saw a bunch go into one room.  Sounds like they are unpacking stuff.

   I know I saw a charter bus outside but where is everybody?  

   Should I be doin business with a guy like SUSHI?  No harm waiting a little longer.  I just drove 2073 miles.  

   Who are you old timer?  Been out in a maze?  I'm here to install your tequilla bar.  Whatcha mean, your going out to look for the rest of them?


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

> Who are you old timer?


GAAAARRR!!!!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Congrats!!! You just ticked off The Sushi!!   Your room is 201. Have a pleasant stay.   The maid comes around noon, and they check the towels.


----------



## crewsk

Reanie525i said:
			
		

> Do you think he saw us??


 
Nope, I think he's too mad at being called an old timer to pay any attention to us. 

I just found a box of Godiva chocolates....Hey wait a minute, I just found my Tinkerbell t-shirt! What in the world is it doing in Suish's room?  I've been looking all over the place for it!


----------



## goboenomo

Hey Sush. Is the suite I requested open yet? You know... the one with the nice kitchen setup, and the hot tub, and the king sized bed, and the 52" tv, and the balcony?


----------



## Robo410

thought I better stop by once in my lifetime.  Wouldn't mind a fine English Breakfast complete with grilled kidney, beans, tomato, eggs and a fried slice.  Coffee please also, black.


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

You got it Robo!   And I JUST got my Kona coffee beans! 
*going into kitchen*


----------



## Reanie525i

Sush - Hope you making enough for all of us - If you share a cup with us we may even quit searching your room!!!


----------



## goboenomo

Until then....


look! Some old raisins.. and a skittle?


----------



## StirBlue

Sushi: You are just too vain; You are not the old timer.  He was one of the people on the charter bus.  Together their years have more mileage than that bus. Are they still here?  I may be missing a bag!  

What? Room 201.  Boy, you are ticked off.  We all know too well that the 01 rooms are next to the elevator or stairs with people passing by all the time!  2nd floor? I asked for a night deck not a wheel chair ramp!  

What kind of maid service you got?  I saw somebody come out of your room wearing a beanie hat with disney ears!  The others that came out were carrying a big box marked *TOP SECRET RECIPES* 

I got a brochure here some place in my bag.  If I remember correctly, there's supposed to be a crab shack on the second floor!  Where's the olympic size pool?  I just saw five cats and a dog drinking out of the lobby fountain.  

Find out what that kidney belonged to and roast the rest of the beast for me.  Got any hotel mints that I can snack on while I wait?  

Do I have any messages?  You know, I had a reservation.  I got a tequilla bar to install.  Somebody ordered it off the infommerical  next to the hot tub ad. Can I have a few guest up for the weekend?


----------



## StirBlue

That is not a birdbath out back according to my brochure, it's a piranha floating island.  Better have your critters x-rayed.    
   Well that explains the half mass on the flagpole.  
    I take bear claws with me whenever I travel.  You're welcome to some.
Are you on vacation?
   I'm here to install a tequilla bar.
   Do you have cable tv in 506?


----------



## StirBlue

Have you heard the noise coming from 508?  I saw a man go in there with seven kitchenaids. What do you think he's doing?  

That's an unusual lady over in 505.  They say she's from Canada and came here by way of sniffing the bacon.  She ran up a big international phone bill so she stopped answering the door.  They are talking about making a batch of bacon to get her to pay up.

Didn't I see you get off the elevator next to the kitchen a while ago?  Do they really have ever ingredient ever made?  

It's starting to rain outside.  I'm going to see if my windows are rolled up.


----------



## StirBlue

Didn't you read the notice posted in the elevator the pool is closed.  Don't know what kind of problem they had but the water is merky purple.  

I'm just going to be here for a few days to install a tequilla bar.  I was promised a good room if I gave them a discount.  I was down in NC last year installing a tequilla bar.  My night deck was on 15' beams over looking the ocean.  Me and my friends had a two day keg party.  

I can't believe this weather, I should have waited another week.  How long have you known Sushi?  You want to write me a check for the tequilla bar?

There's a man who just walked in with a limp.  He's wearing a red and black checkered shirt and levis.  Is that your dh.  He's not foaming at the mouth, that's just a milk mustache!  He has a thermal bag with him.  Yum, I can smell pizza.  And now he is knocking on door 506.  Enjoy!


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

> I'm just going to be here for a few days to install a tequilla bar


What?!   Where?? We have a full service bar in The Lounge. 
Why are animals running all over the place?   Who put flesh-eatting fish in the fountain in The Gazebo?   Why is the water in the whirlpool purple?!?! And WHO has been in my ROOM?!?!  
WHERE IS THE ROBO-MAID???? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 The rooms arent being cleaned. 
There is a cat in the Wine Cellar.  
Im going in my office!!!!!   *locking door*


----------



## goboenomo

*Knocks on door*

Hey!        Can I have a cookie?


----------



## StirBlue

-DEADLY SUSHI- said:
			
		

> What?!  Where?? We have a full service bar in The Lounge.
> Why are animals running all over the place?  Who put flesh-eatting fish in the fountain in The Gazebo?  Why is the water in the whirlpool purple?!?! And WHO has been in my ROOM?!?!
> WHERE IS THE ROBO-MAID????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The rooms arent being cleaned.
> There is a cat in the Wine Cellar.
> Im going in my office!!!!!  *locking door*


 
Wow! Robo-Maid on a flag pole in a thunderstorm; wondered what that flash of lightening was about.  You may have Franken Maid now.  Want me to cut the maid down?  

Things happen when the Sushi is away!

Want to give me a tour of this place?


----------



## middie

Why is the water in the whirlpool purple?!?! And WHO has been in my ROOM?!?!  



Well... what happened to the poolboy ?????
And I told them to get outta your room Sush.
They didn't listen to me. C'mon, help me
clean this monserous mess.


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

> [You may have Franken Maid now. Want me to cut the maid down?/QUOTE]
> 
> Yikes. Yes, please get the Robo-maid down from there.   And please clean it up and re-activate it!
> Middie can you call the pool guy and tell him the job is still open if he wants it?
> Gobo, get a cookie. I just hope none of the animals were in there.
> 
> Stir Blue please go here: http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/369319-post9043.html  for a tour.


----------



## StirBlue

middie said:
			
		

> Why is the water in the whirlpool purple?!?! And WHO has been in my ROOM?!?!
> 
> 
> 
> Well... what happened to the poolboy ?????
> And I told them to get outta your room Sush.
> They didn't listen to me. C'mon, help me
> clean this monserous mess.


 
Are you working here?  I'm here to install a tequilla bar and I need some place to put the tequilla rack.  I saw a water balloon battle goin down and somebody threw a purple blurp ball full of ooze.


----------



## middie

OKay Sush I'll call him immediately to see if he still wants the job.
Yes Stirblue I work here. If you see a wolf running around please
don't be alarmed. It's my Nikko. He's like a big baby.


----------



## goboenomo

I made the poolboy cry and quit. My bad.


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Middie is CO-Owner. WHere you going to but a tequilla bar? We cant pay you back for a while. Please take the tour of the B&B


----------



## middie

Gobo were you also the one behind the purple ooze that ended up in the jacuzzi ???????

Who ordered a tequilla bar anyway ?


----------



## goboenomo

Ummm no. That was jim-jam the monkey. He was in there and when I took the bottle of purple dye from him, the poolboy walked in and saw. He knew it was too bad to clean, and then the monkey laughed at him. The poolboy thought it was me, and he ran crying.


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Yea Gobo. Now we have to get another pool guy. Cause anymore trouble and we will have to ban you from the B&B.


----------



## middie

Gobo... how did the monkey get purple dye ?


----------



## goboenomo

middie said:
			
		

> Gobo... how did the monkey get purple dye ?


 
He stole it from me


----------



## StirBlue

Can I have a corner room on the 10th floor.  I need four suites.  I have a mystery guest who will be joining me from time to time.  
   There are five cats, one dog, a wolf, and a monkey.  Any other pets that I should know about?
   Where do I park my hummer?  
   The tequilla bar is a complimentary gift that came with the jacuzzi (but there may be strings attached).  
    Robo Maid is re-activated but has a slight jerk when walking.  Man, that maid needs to be serviced or get a tune up.  Do you have a Robo Maid manual? 
    I'm thinking that I need a menu.


----------



## middie

Any other pets that I should know about?


Stirblue you name it it's prbably here. We have a "mini" zoo. You should ask Sushi to introduce you to Tawny Frogmouth


----------



## goboenomo

middie said:
			
		

> Any other pets that I should know about?
> 
> 
> Stirblue you name it it's prbably here. We have a "mini" zoo. You should ask Sushi to introduce you to Tawny Frogmouth


 

umm... the orange cat under your bed..
and the blue mouse in ur shower


----------



## middie

No orange cats... just a big siberian tiger on my bed, not under lol.
Doubt there's any mice in my bathroom with a tiger and a wolf around.


----------



## StirBlue

Why do you suppose goboenomo has purple dye?  { 2+2=5 }

I would like to know more about Tawny Frogmouth.  

I have been looking for something to eat for hours and all I have seen is several blue mice munching cookie crumbs.  

Did I mention that I am a volunteer for the neighborhood rat patrol watch program in NYC?   I have relocated several rat families to the Amazon.  Some I have placed in the witness protection program.  

There is a Knight Armor in New Orleans that I would like to introduce to Robo Maid.  He likes to cook and plays a saxophone.  

I'm not going to drop any names but I heard Sushi has the best B&B wine cellar.  You wouldn't happen to have a wine list?


----------



## StirBlue

I believe those in room 506 had the ultimate family meeting!  I don't think everyone attended (like three cats and a dog) lol.  
   If you are still looking for your cats and dog here is a hint:  *PURPLE*
There is monkey trouble involved.  See goboenomo if you know what I mean.


----------



## StirBlue

I can't wait for dinner.  I just saw a chef carrying snail pistols and setting out some escargot traps.   This is going to be the best place ever.


----------



## StirBlue

Can I have my rooms on the 10th floor?  You know I didn't want to stay in 201.  

I thought this was a 24/7 B&B.   

I would like to know more about Tawny Frogmouth.  

Are you charging me a pet deposit?   Is there an extra fee for recharging my cell?  Why is there a quarter slot in the lobby tv?  

Sushi, I smell smoke.  Are you cooking in your room?  

Calm down, those cops are just picking up some donuts.  

I got a new set of hair clippers.  I'll give your guest a trim if you want.  

I brought a chainsaw in my briefcase.  Can I try it out on those pine trees?

I'm going to be taking a mail order course in hotel management while I'm here.  Can I do my intership here?


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Ok ok ok ok ok....... you have room 1009. The Cave Room.


----------



## StirBlue

-DEADLY SUSHI- said:
			
		

> Ok ok ok ok ok....... you have room 1009. The Cave Room.


 
Oh yeah, I can hardly wait to unpack. I brought my video game systems, games, dvd, movies, ipod, headphones, surge plugs. 

Hey, there's this bear hibernating in here! Is it okay to lay my wet towels over him to dry?

Are you aware that he has been ordering honey online? 

There's a bunch of fish bones piled up next to him. Do you want Robo Maid to take them to the kitchen so the chef can make fish stock?

Will you please tell me if you have that bear scheduled for a wake-up call?

There's a tag in that bear's mouth that says "do not remove under penalty of the law" Don't worry I'm good with that.


----------



## StirBlue

Let's look for your cats. There are 12 stories of rooms and the top 2 are 'themed rooms'. (think Disney)  You take the odd numbered floors and I'll take the even numbered ones.  You can have the elevator and I'll take the stairs.

Next we'll got to the kitchen and you can search for them on the baking side and I'll look on the cooking side.  We might as well search the lounge and the nightclub while we are here.  

We have not found them yet so we had better search the garden area out back.  Be careful there is a big lake.  I hope you have some glop with you because I don't want to go into that pine tree maze to look for them.  Surely they are lost and hungry and will come running for food.  

No luck yet so we better go to the dining room with the elegant message chairs.  We'll have to look under all 20 tables before we go to the cafe in front of the kitchen.  There they are behind the breakfast bar!  Now they are running toward the Grotto outside in front.   

You check around the fountains and I'll walk out toward the ponds.  See anything?  We'll just check the parking lot before we go back inside through the foyer.  They may be hanging around that palm tree in the foyer again.  The cafe door is locked so I am sure they are not in there.  

There's a mini zoo but we'll have to ask Sushi to let us in.  

Do your cats have a key to your room?  I think I hear a bunch of hungry cats slurping up glop inside.  Yeah, there they are.  One of them has put in a load of fish sticks in the microwave!

I think they paid the dog off in puppy snowball cakes.  

You had better get to bed soon.  Daybreak comes early and they may want us to stand watch for the cops.


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Heres a key to the LITTLE zoo. Geeeeez can we fit any MORE animals?????


----------



## StirBlue

Thanks for the key Sushi.  We will need to move that bear when they deliver my 52" big screen tv.  I won it in a bingo black out in Vegas.

I received this letter for you by mistake.  Seems DC wants to book a conference at the B&B.  Here is the list of members that they want you to rsvp in the next 24 hours.






-DEADLY SUSHI-,aguynamedrobert, AllenOK, amber, AnDreaM1828, *Andy M.*, Aria, auntdot, *Barbara L*, black chef, BlueCat, boufa06, BreezyCooking,  buckytom, candelbc, Candocook, cara, cjs, college_cook, Constance, cookingexpert31, corazon90, Corey123, Corinne, crewsk, Crusty Old Crumb, daisy, Dove, Drama Queen, expatgirl, FraidKnot, *GB*, goboenomo, Goodweed of the North, Gossie, Half baked, Jeekinz, *jennyema*, JGDean, *jkath*, *kadesma*,  letscook, luvs, martini_thief, *Michael in FtW*, Michelemarie, *middie*, Mrs. Cuillo, Nicholas Mosher, *PA Baker*, Pook, Reanie525i, RedBedHead, rickell,  Robo410, Shunka, Snoop Puss, StirBlue, subfuscpersona, suzyQ3, TATTRAT,  TexanFrench, texasgirl, Todd & Kathy, Uncle Bob, *urmaniac13*, YT2095


There will be others as the registration process continues.


----------



## StirBlue

*The cats have made Custom Cat Glop and it has broccoli and Brussels sprouts in it!
*
There is a hair net requirement for cooking at the B&B.  Hope your cats have them.


----------



## Barb L.

Why do all the cats running around this place have hair nets swinging from their tails ???


----------



## StirBlue

Man and woman enter B&B carrying several animal carriers containing bowls of glop. One by one, they round up all five cats and a dog in the pet carriers and stash them in hidden locations through out the B&B. 

Post A Note on room 506 reads:

Your pets have been kidnapped. Place 500 rolls of unmarked duct tape in a large kitchenaid box and leave it in the nw by se corner of the pine tree maze. Come alone and no glop play! 

If we do not get our duct tape in an hour, we'll start feeding those cats some 9 lives dry cat food! Don't make us use puss n boots!

Be on time; there's still the dog to think about too.


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

> Can I have a corner room on the 10th floor. I need four suites. I have a mystery guest who will be joining me from time to time.
> There are five cats, one dog, a wolf, and a monkey. Any other pets that I should know about?
> Where do I park my hummer?
> The tequilla bar is a complimentary gift that came with the jacuzzi (but there may be strings attached).
> Robo Maid is re-activated but has a slight jerk when walking. Man, that maid needs to be serviced or get a tune up. Do you have a Robo Maid manual?
> I'm thinking that I need a menu.


 
Thanks for the Tequilla bar from all of us!   You can park you Hummer in our tiny parking lot outside OR you can park it in the back, next to our lake, with the trail leading around it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Robo Maid has a manual, but its on the internet. You can use my office if you would like!  
Thanks!


----------



## StirBlue

-DEADLY SUSHI- said:
			
		

> Thanks for the Tequilla bar from all of us!  You can park you Hummer in our tiny parking lot outside OR you can park it in the back, next to our lake, with the trail leading around it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Robo Maid has a manual, but its on the internet. You can use my office if you would like!
> Thanks!


 
That online manual for Robo Maid is great!  Did you know that we can have Robo Maid upgraded?  I reinstalled the voice sensor switch and ordered some high tech Robo Maid speakers.  What did you do with all those accessories that came with your maid system?  It states in chapter 101, page 123, that Robo Maid has some bionic configurations componets and is capable of brainwashing electro nerds.


----------



## StirBlue

Pook said:
			
		

> Houston, we have a problem. The Robo Maid has been duct-taped to the limo. This could be a problem.
> I'll try to deal with these furballs. Sorry!
> Hugs,
> Pook


 
Now I know why you registered under a false name; you are the leader of a large duct tape organization out to take over the B&B.  Give back Robo Maid!


----------



## StirBlue

I am glad to be back in the Cave Room.  I'm glad I brought my air machine fan with me.  That bear has been cutting some wind.  I'm so tired right now that I just want to lie back and close my eyes.  

I wonder how long I've been asleep?  I don't remember putting on a night light.  Oh, it's just the refrigerator light, must of left the door open.  Makes it a little creepy in here looking at all those shadows.  And now I see one of them moving!  

I'll just slowly slide my Red Ryder gun out from under my cave table and attach a night scope.   "Freeze shadow afore I blow those black horns off your head!"  That's good, raise them hands higher.  

I'm just going to put on my night googles so I can see you better.  What the?  You're that little kid from the Royal Grande Plaza in NYC!  What are you doing here?  

So you got on the wrong train this time and you came to the B&B.  You know I got to turn you in to Sushi.  He took a towel count on this room and came up two towels short.


----------



## StirBlue

Pook said:
			
		

> Hey, can I borrow those goggles? I think there is a dragon in here.
> Hugs,
> Pook


 
Sure.  That dragon's headed for the stage in the nightclub you'd better wear some tap shoes if you want to sneak up on him.  He does'nt like slackers in his chorus line.  

You will be performing Dragon Tales with Justin Timberlake.  Might want to hold onto your smile about midway through the number!


----------



## StirBlue

Pook said:
			
		

> OMG I don't want to do that but seems he's interested in the Glop and something going on about the bar. Is he dangerous?
> Hugs,
> Pook


 
Yeah, you guessed it!  Justin Timberlake is all about glop.  He's here on a rehabilation assignment.  Sushi is his friend and says Justin isn't all that dangerous but then Sushi's handle is "Deadly".


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Thats correct. Im the one that told him to shave those ridiculous curls off and break up with that singer he was dating. 

Im enhancing the Robo Maid with a steroid adapter and the kung-foo fighting program. Just in case something attacks it again.


----------



## StirBlue

"I never should have switched from Scotch to martinis."


----------



## StirBlue

*Post A Note on room 506 reads:*
*Your pets have been kidnapped. Place 500 rolls of unmarked duct tape in a large kitchenaid box and leave it in the nw by se corner of the pine tree maze. Come alone  and no glop play! *
*If we do not get our duct tape in an hour, we'll start feeding those cats some 9 lives dry cat food! Don't make us use puss n boots!*
*Be on time; there's still the dog to think about too*
************************************************************
*Stop chasing the B&B cats!*

*You have not paid your ransom!  *
Bring all the duct tape you have in an unmarked grocery cart to the Pine Tree Maze and leave it in the nw by se corner.

I don't want your cats and dog.  They are fussy and don't like dry food.   Bring me the duct tape and I will tell you where they are.  

Tell anyone and I will twist their ears.  Come alone and bring me that duct tape.  I am getting impatient with you.


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

> "I never should have switched from Scotch to martinis."



Bogarts last words, so they say. He also said that the world was three drinks behind. Love that guy. Hes also my friends favorite performer.


----------



## StirBlue

-DEADLY SUSHI- said:
			
		

> Bogarts last words, so they say. He also said that the world was three drinks behind. Love that guy. Hes also my friends favorite performer.


 
Nothing gets by you!  He is our first mystery guest.  Set up the chess table and serve a round on the house!


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Im missing something here StirBlue. Whats up with cats being gone? ANd the ransom? Whose doing the ransom and whos cats are they? Im confused.


----------



## StirBlue

Read Post 9189

Pook's five cats and dog were kidnapped and a ransom note was left on Pook's door (room #506).  

Pook has to give the kidnappers all of the duct tape in order to get them back.  

When Pook gives the kidnappers the duct tape, Pook will get a list of all the locations to find the pets.  

I guess Pook ignored the ransom and would not give up the duct tape.


----------



## StirBlue

Pook said:
			
		

> Nooooooooooooooooooooooo!! Ok, I brought the duct tape - all of it - to the Pine Tree maze corner. Where are my cats? Please give them back! One, that scruffy little black one, Saav, needs her medicine! Hey, I have to ask, what are you gonna do with all that duct tape?
> Hugs,
> Pook


 
Sushi:  The cops are at the B&B and want to speak with you about your guest in room 506.  Apparently Pook stole a shopping cart from Home Depot after purchasing 500 rolls of duct tape.  They have a warrant for arrest.

The shopping cart was not in the Pine Tree Maze where Pook said it was left.  Pook has been taken to the police station and booked.


----------



## StirBlue

Pook:  You are in jail for stealing a shopping cart from Home Depot.  You have one phone call.  Please PM one of your buddies and have them post a reply here to make bail for you.


----------



## StirBlue

Pook said:
			
		

> Somebody bail me out!! Help!
> Hugs,
> Pook


 
PM Uncle Bob or some other DC buddie and have them post a bail request.


----------



## Shunka

Pook took a cart? I can't see her doing that.........taking a joyride in one, oh yeah!!!!


----------



## Shunka

I am requesting bail for Pook. I'll keep an eye on her, if I can!!


----------



## StirBlue

I am glad to see you back Pook.  You have been sentenced to community service at the B&B for a while.  
   Sushi has installed a natural honey processing gadget and needs somebody to set it up.  You will work as the bee keeper today.  When he opened the crate, all the bees flew out and you will have to find them.  
   Oh no,  one of the guest called an exterminator.  
    Check Sushi's tour guide post and see if you can find the bees.


----------



## StirBlue

Pook: You have just received a message from an animal hospital. A couple of strangers brought Saav in because the cat was not feeling too well. Can you pick Saav up? THEY gave Saav some medication but Saav seems very hungry. 

Pook: Someone at the B&B has been ordering honey online. You may find the bees in a honey jar next to him.


----------



## StirBlue

Pook said:
			
		

> What bees? Where?
> OUCH!!!!!!!
> Oh there they are!! Right by the piranha pond. Dang them! I'm pulling out the automatic Zip-Lock bag and getting em!
> Hugs,
> Pook


 
Do you have on your bee keeper's outfit?  Where is your net?  

Those are mosquitos! Go back and get the beekeeper box.

 {{Hint:Pook: Someone at the B&B has been ordering honey online. You may find the bees in a honey jar next to him.}}


----------



## goboenomo

I hate mosquitos! Release the dragonflies.


----------



## StirBlue

goboenomo said:
			
		

> I hate mosquitos! Release the dragonflies.


 
We did have a dragon staying here but he fell off the stage and was asked very politely to leave.  

Two guys showed up to exterminate the place.  

Did you ride the train to the B&B?  A lost kid from NYC was looking through your trashy movie collection and eating your junk food stash.  He is really scared of the exterminators.  

I saw him out near the Pine Tree Maze picking up escargot traps set out by the cook and putting them in his backpack.  

He said he was here to take a cooking class instructed by Goboenomo.


----------



## goboenomo

StirBlue said:
			
		

> We did have a dragon staying here but he fell off the stage and was asked very politely to leave.
> 
> Two guys showed up to exterminate the place.
> 
> Did you ride the train to the B&B? A lost kid from NYC was looking through your trashy movie collection and eating your junk food stash. He is really scared of the exterminators.
> 
> I saw him out near the Pine Tree Maze picking up escargot traps set out by the cook and putting them in his backpack.
> 
> He said he was here to take a cooking class instructed by Goboenomo.


 
I did take the train. Yes, that was the nosey hobo that lives outside the hotel, and sneaks in whenever he can to stay warm. The last time the exterminator was here he went into a room being fumigated and passed out.

One day he'll pick one of those up the wrong way, and SNAP!

Well I am teaching a baking class but he didn't cover the minimal fee of $10,000. You can give him the boot.


----------



## StirBlue

goboenomo said:
			
		

> I did take the train. Yes, that was the nosey hobo that lives outside the hotel, and sneaks in whenever he can to stay warm. The last time the exterminator was here he went into a room being fumigated and passed out.
> 
> One day he'll pick one of those up the wrong way, and SNAP!
> 
> Well I am teaching a baking class but he didn't cover the minimal fee of $10,000. You can give him the boot.


 
You should have asked Sushi for a cash advance.  I can't believe that you were riding the rails with a hobo!

We don't have any roman escargot traps, just the tiny french ones.  

I hope you are not planning on baking anything with honey; we have a shortage right now.  

Am I going to get a free cookbook under my chair when I attend your class; How about a pontiac?  What are you selling?  I already have a portable dough ball fender binder.  I need a chocolate curling nipping iron.  

I wish we had somebody who could instruct us in making liquid onion tear drops.  I think my eyes need it.  I work around hot chili peppers.


----------



## StirBlue

By the way, somebody shaved your monkey (JIMJAM) and now he's down the hall getting a tattoo.  It's almost finished; want to know what it is?


----------



## goboenomo

My latest cookbook is in my signature. :P


----------



## StirBlue

Pook: You have been enrolled in goboenomo's baking class. 

As one of the conditions in your lease here at the B&B, you perform in the nightclub. Tonight you will play drums provided by U2. That is unless your Steinway grand piano arrives and you can play it. (careful with U2's drums, we borrowed them.)

Next week, we have scheduled a magic act. The magician will attempt to make a Boing 747 airplane disappear using nothing more than a single strand of duct tape.


----------



## StirBlue

goboenomo said:
			
		

> My latest cookbook is in my signature. :P


 
And your signature is also on the back of my check for $10,000!


----------



## Barb L.

Hi, all - Calling in from Mich. -whats the weather like at the B&B?  Might get a flight or take the " Hobo Train" this weekend.


----------



## StirBlue

Barb L said:
			
		

> Hi, all - Calling in from Mich. -whats the weather like at the B&B? Might get a flight or take the " Hobo Train" this weekend.


 
Take the B&B Train.  It loops down south maybe Sushi is there betting on the horses.  It takes a nose dive off those mountains coming east so don't take an upper berth for sleeping.  The dining car is a must visit (hope you didn't pack a lunch).  The food is amazing.  The conductor hit a deer in Colorado yesterday and they are serving venison for dinner!  The train will make another stop in Michigan to pick up your luggage and then it's off to California.  
   The weather is good and warm at the B&B.  We are happy to announce that we will be having a live performance in the nightclub.  Hope you like country & western....swing your partner left and right, one step back and dosey doe.....


----------



## Barb L.

OK, Thanks- I'm coming in Friday night - keep the lights on !  Do HoBo's  ride the B&B train too ?  Do you all give line dancing lessons ?- would love to learn.  Are the Bees's gone? Thought Pook was playing the piano?  I can play the comb (wrapped inwax paper)- and spoons a little., (JingleBells) !   See ya all on the weekend - any BBQ's planned? (No Glop)!  Barb L.


----------



## StirBlue

Barb L said:
			
		

> OK, Thanks- I'm coming in Friday night - keep the lights on ! Do HoBo's ride the B&B train too ? Do you all give line dancing lessons ?- would love to learn. Are the Bees's gone? Thought Pook was playing the piano? I can play the comb (wrapped inwax paper)- and spoons a little., (JingleBells) ! See ya all on the weekend - any BBQ's planned? (No Glop)! Barb L.


 
  Thanks for making your reservation early.  Friday nights are usually booked.  We have 12 floors and the top two rooms are disney theme rooms (the Jones' are staying in those rooms this weekend). 
   We are having a wind cycle torcherment game Saturday and Pook will be playing the national anthem on her harpsichord.  The bees are locked in a honey jar in the cave room next to the bear.  
   Sushi is in charge of all line dancing and the hula hoop races.   
   The chefs have been hunting escargot with their tiny snail pistols all week.  Someone has been poaching the escargot traps.  
    We have Robo Maid who will clean a room for you.  Will you be bringing a friend?


----------



## Barb L.

Nope all alone - to be with all friends here !  Can't wait to get there !  Are all  the animals behaving?  Can we roast a pig?  Iam bringing WD40 for the ROBO Maids !


----------



## StirBlue

Barb L said:
			
		

> Nope all alone - to be with all friends here ! Can't wait to get there ! Are all the animals behaving? Can we roast a pig? Iam bringing WD40 for the ROBO Maids !


 
We only have one ROBO MAID.  ROBO MAID is a robotic human programed to multi-task at the B&B.  ROBO MAID's room is equiped with a robotic spa, electronic hair stylist and make-up monitor.  ROBO MAID sleeps in a recharging hammick.  

Are you trying to sneak your pet pig in the B&B without paying the pet deposit?  There is no pet deposit if the pig stays in the little zoo here at the B&B and Plenty of pig food.   

I'm enrolling you in the baking contest.


----------



## StirBlue

Can I play guitar and sing too? I'm pretty good!
Hugs,
Pook





			
				Pook said:
			
		

> I really did get a standing ovation in three nightclubs in Asheville, NC.
> Hugs Pook


 
We actually need a DJ for the Pine Tree Maze Festival.  What sort of music do you play?  Can you write a song for the festival?  

Is Asheville anywhere near Releigh NC?  I've heard about some rough roadhouses in NC.


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

**DING dong** HEY! We have a delivery in the loading bay. Did someone order anything?? I already recieved the new golf cart for the wildlife trail around the lake a WEEK ago, and our food supplies are fully stocked.  
Im going to take a WELL NEEDED dip in the jacuzzi, and Im in my bathing suit. Can someone get the docking door?


----------



## StirBlue

-DEADLY SUSHI- said:
			
		

> **DING dong** HEY! We have a delivery in the loading bay. Did someone order anything?? I already recieved the new golf cart for the wildlife trail around the lake a WEEK ago, and our food supplies are fully stocked.
> Im going to take a WELL NEEDED dip in the jacuzzi, and Im in my bathing suit. Can someone get the docking door?


 
They are here to deliver a Steinway grand piano to room 506 (POOK).  She wants to play guitar and sing in the nightclub.  

Enjoy the jacuzzi.  I'm heading up to the Cave Room.  Goodnight.


----------



## middie

Mind if I join you Sushi ? My body is aching after cleaning this place from top to bottom.


----------



## goboenomo

StirBlue said:
			
		

> And your signature is also on the back of my check for $10,000!


 
Yeah, I'll take that cheque in the mail btw.


----------



## StirBlue

Thanks for that great song Pook. Can you write one about us blowing in the wind in the Pine Tree Maze? 

I have to go install a tequilla bar in San Francisco at the Sunset LeGrande Gardens. 

Would you mind keeping an eye on things around here? 

I know that goboenomo is trying to trick Sushi into letting him direct a reality show at the B&B. Just say "no." He'll probably bug you about it all day. 

Please send Barb a confirmation on her reservation for Friday night. I don't know how long she is planning to stay. Find out what type of room she wants. Someone signed her up for the Whiskey Flats Suite. 

Middie was in here last night. I think her wolf needs to be fed. 

Sushi is expecting a package from a cajun named Stumps who is sending him an original sushi sauce. Just put it in his private storeage room next to the wine cellar and leave him a note. 

See you later.


----------



## goboenomo

A reality show! That's a good idea.


----------



## Barb L.

Just got my confirmation, didn't have a pig but bought one to bring !  Not sure how long I will be staying, depends if "Pinky the pig" is happy.  He has only been around other pigs  at County Fairs.  He loves being in the pig races !!!!   Later !!


----------



## StirBlue

Pook:  Where is your dog?


----------



## Barb L.

StirBlue said:
			
		

> Pook:  Where is your dog?


  Too cool Stirblue, is he on a beer run or is he afraid of pigs ?


----------



## StirBlue

Barb: Have you taken the Virtual B&B tour? You can find it in post #9156. I don't think there is a line right now so you might be next. It cost .50 but you'll be reimbursed .05 each day you stay at the B&B. 

Is Pinky a Michigan Derby champion in the pig races? Are you his manager? Just how famous is Pinky? We may have a security problem. It seems that pigs acquire a lot of fans. You need to contact Sushi before you schedule any press conferences. 

Our last pig guest was very demanding. He ordered bacon & eggs every morning and complained if the eggs were not the brown organic ones. He would only eat chili made with gormet pork butt. Everybody thought he was a slob because he ate corn & ham sandwiches all day long. 

My mistake, that is not Pook's dog. That is the B&B chauffeur enroute to the train station to drive you here. There's a breathilizer on that iginiton. He can't start the vehicle unless he has a blood alcohol level of 1.08. He's never been in more than 9 serious accidents in a single week. You'll be safe with him. 

See you soon.


----------



## StirBlue

Middie you look familiar are you a soap star?  Did I see you on the Young & Restless today?  

goboenomo is looking for a B&B actress to feature in his realty show.  Has he given you a script to look over?  Is that why you cleaned this place top to bottom?


----------



## middie

Um nope... you saw me on One Life To Live lol.
j/k. No I didn't get a script. I wonder if that was 
it on the bar in the lounge ?


----------



## StirBlue

I went to goboenomo's movie thread.  The announcement said that I would be viewing the Netherlands but all I saw was a picture of my pickup truck sitting in the driveway in Illinois.  Why do you suppose he has a picture of that?  It's not even for sale!


----------



## Barb L.

Just picked up my crate of pig food , (special ? lol) nah, just fruity pebbles -his favorite !   His corn will be coming in tomorrow.  Also,  took the tour last year, came for a day- spent most of it lost in the Pine Maze !  Whew -   I've only had Pinky a week, so am learning his personality, likes and dislikes.


----------



## StirBlue

Barb L said:
			
		

> Just picked up my crate of pig food , (special ? lol) nah, just fruity pebbles -his favorite ! His corn will be coming in tomorrow. Also, took the tour last year, came for a day- spent most of it lost in the Pine Maze ! Whew - I've only had Pinky a week, so am learning his personality, likes and dislikes.


 
Here's a how to book on PIG HOLLERING.  Study and Practice!  We've invited American Idol to the B&B to audition you.


----------



## StirBlue

Pook said:
			
		

> Hey! There's a tractor-trailer out here at the dock full of sushi sauce. Do I need to sign for this?
> 
> LOL about my dog! She's too old to drive. She kept running the car into stuff and it got hairy a couple years ago.
> 
> *Has anyone seen my guitar tuner?*
> 
> FedEx just delivered a crate of Special Pig Food. Uh, Barb, you wanna come get this?
> 
> Hugs,
> The Pookster


 
Have you checked B&B Lost & Found?  We are going to have an auction and sell the unclaimed stuff.  We are taking sealed bids on a found mitten.  It is large but has short fingers.  It is red in color and is waterproof.  I would love to have it for my collection; it is a one of a kind.


----------



## Barb L.

StirBlue said:
			
		

> Here's a how to book on PIG HOLLERING.  Study and Practice!  We've invited American Idol to the B&B to audition you.


 -    , too funny!


----------



## StirBlue

Hi Pook!  Glad you found your tuner.  They do cat calls here that is why we need a drummer.  Say, did you happen to see a Flintstone lunch box in the lost & found?  There was a turtle inside.  I believe that someone has been hunting turtles at the B&B.  Wonder who the turtle hunter is?


----------



## philso

oh my,my! this B&B seems to be anything _BUT_ virtuous


----------



## Barb L.

Just got in late last night, weather is great !  Put Pinky in the zoo, he fit right in.   My room is quite comfortable, but kept hearing a strange noise all night.  Just got up, made coffee for everyone, frying (shhh) bacon up now.  Wish someone else were up.  Eggs are next, then toast.  I'll just sip my coffee till someone else gets up !


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

> oh my,my! this B&B seems to be anything _BUT_ virtuous


 
Where have you seen un-virtuous things happen here?  If there is anything going under my nose, I'll be VERY mad. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




But everyone has been having a good time as far as I see it.


----------



## StirBlue

Pook:  Watched the latest videos of your cats.  Excellent!  When they perform at the B&B, we will be able to give them the all out drum roll that they deserve!


----------



## StirBlue

Barb L said:
			
		

> Just got in late last night, weather is great ! Put Pinky in the zoo, he fit right in. My room is quite comfortable, but kept hearing a strange noise all night. Just got up, made coffee for everyone, frying (shhh) bacon up now. Wish someone else were up. Eggs are next, then toast. I'll just sip my coffee till someone else gets up !


 
Welcome Barb:  Thanks for making breakfast.  Most of DC were out and about.  It seems odd that with 552 other guest staying at the B&B, they would be missed.  Robo Maid delivered me a tray this morning.  It's not everyday that I have breakfast in bed.  I may have overdone it a bit when I was in San Francisco last week.


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Thats Sgt. Snail. He was on the front lines as infantry in Nam'. He shelled the enemy positions.  Just dont talk about it! He has a slight case of shell-shock.


----------



## StirBlue

Then snail was a weatherman in the UK. He lost his job this week due to some foul weather that they had. He carries nunchukas and has a very bad temper. 
He said he was going to get a ride to Little Rock Arkansas. I hope he hasn't been drinking. 
Our chefs carry snail pistols and have set a lot of escargot traps. (they keep those snail pistol hammers filled and many are said to have a fast draw. I really like the oyster grips.)
Just try to stay away from him but if you have any problems, he can be calmed with earl grey mace. Pick some up from the B&B supply hut.


----------



## StirBlue

Who left the light on in the kitchen?


----------



## StirBlue

Who ate the last piece of italian cream cake?    Drinking last of chocolate milk.      (you didn't see that!)


----------



## StirBlue

Pook said:
			
		

> Uhhh...I left the light on. The dang snail ate all I had and I was scrounging around in here for some food. Sorry LOL!
> Hugs,
> Pook


 
I would like to believe that really I would. But.....I saw you sign for a package addressed to the Chef which contained a french snail pistol model 67-12 equipped with a snail kabob bayonet. 

When I saw that bulge under your wrist watch, I knew you were packing a snail weapon. You was here! all alone....and you was hunting snail. I heard you discharge your weapon twice. 

It is cricket season at the B&B. Give that pistol to the Chef. You will need a cricket bow to hunt and the daily limit is 6.


----------



## StirBlue

I was sent to the supply room to look for a box containing 3D glasses.  We have some guest coming this week who wear 3D glasses and we want to make sure we have some complimentary glasses for other guest at the B&B.  

There will be eight people in their group.  They have reserved a table in the dining room to celebrate the success of their new company.  They manufactor flip flop sandals.  

They have left the menu open and now we have to decide what to serve.  I need some help with this.


----------



## middie

Chicken Cordon Bleu, roasted red potatos ?


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

StirBlue...... WHY didnt you make Cordon Bleu like Middie suggested?!!?  
They didnt have anything to eat.   They all drank alcohol. There are more than 15 people that need munchies like eggrolls.  I dont know how to MAKE eggrolls.  
Someone just get them rooms. And feed them.
  This is a disaster.  
Im hiding------ going into my office.


----------



## StirBlue

Sorry Sushi   They gave me some 3d glasses and flipflops then somebody put a drink in my hand.  I guess the party got out of well....into the Pine Tree Maze.  Did you know there is a tree house, no wait a minute, that's just a tree next to a bedroom.  Needless to say at that point the party climbed the tree and all were in a disney theme room.  
   Don't worry about food, remember that dinosaur rex that you ordered?  Just think hot tub and osso bocco!  We rapped all night it seems.  When we had our fill of karaoke, we took the hummer out for a spin.  We were turned back at the gates by the village people, humm security. I parked the hummer in the barn, humm mini zoo.  
   We ran that mickey83 out of the disney room and I gave it to them.  They said they had a good time and felt the after shocks of success.  Drinking purified water out of garden fountains can give you a mean green buzz!  
   After munchin on some sushi rolls...humm cinnamon rolls this morning, they packed it in and headed back to the city.  They made reservations to stay at the B&B again next year.


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

You know.... its warm enough to take the 7 golf carts out and zoom around the lake and go through the trails. Im going out in the back and plugging them in to charge em up!


----------



## StirBlue

7 Golf Carts?  I thought that was the B&B mini train system.  We might have plugged them together last night.  What trails?  Oh yeah trails.  We were just on another track last night.  I was wondering why there were arrows painted on the trees.  
   No, we were not lost.  It was just a little time consuming to find the next tree.  There are so many.  A wolf kept marking the wrong ones.  
   Those dents in the golf carts are not my fault.  Something just kept jumping out of the dark and hitting them.  
   I need a cranberry tuna sandwich.  I feel like I'm gonna be interrogated about stuff all day.


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Who dented some of the golf carts???!!!   We have a 1.4 mile trail that goes around the lake and through most of our land that we own. NOT the Pine Tree Maze though. Thats just for walking. *grabbing beers* Im going up to my room. *grabbing Star Trek DVDs*


----------



## StirBlue

We watched Star Trek movies in the B&B theater on the big screen.  Were those your dvd's?
   Relax...calm down....  We left the hose on the keg in the theater.  Just go in there and use the remote and bam!  Twelve big screens in one.  Somebody might have made a little adjustment (hehe).  You can watch all the Star Trek movies at once.  We even put a left in the captain chair console.  Enjoy!


----------



## middie

Golf cart time ? Yippie !!!!!!! It's been awhile.


----------



## StirBlue

Yikes  Those are not bumper cars Middie!

Sushi ordered them from the red baby butty bumper.....red baby buggy bampers....bumper reddie bagy.....   They also sell sea shells.  

That's a circle 8 trail your on!  LOOK OUT!    Sushi is such a road warrior!


----------



## middie

Stir... this is alot more fun than it may look. Join us !


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

**jumping bridge** YEEEEE HAAAAAA!!!!


----------



## kitchenelf

I hate to tell you guys but while you all were doing "whatever" I had a midnight snack with Elvis - yep - he was right here!!!!!!  Apparently there is a little-known door in the maze - Elvis is there, and Ricky Nelson is there too!!!!!  I could eat him with a spoon!!!!!!!!!!  I had a really "dreamy" night guys - I'm off to bed.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Bye Bye boys 

Bye Elvis 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Bye Ricky


----------



## StirBlue

Kitchenelf...It's always the quite ones that you need to keep an eye on!


----------



## StirBlue

All is quite at the B&B.  I do so dearly love my cave room.  Old bear friend, I'm glad one of us can sleep.  And an ole gentle bear you are when you're sleeping.


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Who in Gods name Is Tig Tig?  This used to be a fun place where all could pop in. Now we are having conversations with Tig Tig.  
Get in line everyone! We are are a restaurant / motel. And we have guests!


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Ummmmmmm I was just kidding folks. (I play a lovable grouch) After looking at the last entry, I sounded like a UNLOVABLE grouch.  

Sorry.


----------



## middie

It's okay Sush we all get like that from time to time. Would you like something to eat or drink ?


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Hey, I didnt know youre a Site Moderator. WHen did that happen?
I'll take garlic, spinach and cheese quiche.


----------



## middie

Ohhhhhh quite awhile ago actually SUsh. I didn't realize it either at first lol. 
Okay doke one garlic, spinach and cheese quiche coming tight up.


----------



## StirBlue

Pook said:
			
		

> OHHHHH NOOOOOOOOOOOO!!
> BANGBANGBANGBANG!! Open up, StirBlue!! Ruffie the wolfdog just chased Sushi into the piranha pond. He can't swim. Got a rope or a life preserver?
> HELPPP!
> Hugs,
> Pook


 
Here are the keys to the golf cart and a sushi net!


----------



## StirBlue

Pook:  The B&B has delivered a message to your room:  
Pook has exceeded their stored private messages quota and can not accept further messages until they clear some space.


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

*walking in with a net of fish* Hey those fish in the pond bite!  I managed to grab a giant doilee(sp?) and net em all. My 1st name is DEADLY ya know.


----------



## StirBlue

-DEADLY SUSHI- said:
			
		

> *walking in with a net of fish* Hey those fish in the pond bite!  I managed to grab a giant doilee(sp?) and net em all. My 1st name is DEADLY ya know.


 
Now you are in real trouble!  You're over the piranha limit for the day!  Give 9 of those fish to the chef and stash the other 653 in Middie's water bed mattress.  Oh and leave a note saying you got her a water bed massage unit.  Turn up the heater too; those piranah like tropical temperatures.  (You can get her a real one online and have it overnighted....those fish have a short life span so you better hurry!  
   ....nice little lacy doilee....I didn't know that you could crochet.


----------



## middie

*walkin in room from downstairs room*

Why in tarnashins am I getting pecked at in my hieney when I lay down in bed ??? I need some hot cocoa it's freezing !!

Would anybody else care for some ?


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Too much coffee! *running in washroom* 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I'll get ya some hot cocoa when I get out of here.


----------



## MrBoofuss

LOL! I love hot cocoa! But, it's a bit warm here for that! I could go for a cup of hot tea - Earl Grey, please!

Hey Pook! You still in bed this morning?


----------



## StirBlue

MrBoofuss said:
			
		

> LOL! I love hot cocoa! But, it's a bit warm here for that! I could go for a cup of hot tea - Earl Grey, please!
> 
> Hey Pook! You still in bed this morning?


 
Did you just come in straight from Sulphur Springs?  That's a good drive.  Here's your tea.  Cream, sugar, or ICE CUBES!!!!!   

Not too long ago, I was in Quitman.  Lovely place.  Would you like any cinny buns, Pook made a good batch and I put some back for company.  

Are you going to be staying for a while?  Pook plays a lot of musical instruments; how about you?  

I see a little glop on your shirt.  Do you have cats too?  

Oh dear, that phone has been ringing all morning, sorry.  Make yourself at home and don't forget to take the tour of the B&B.


----------



## Barb L.

Just got back, checked on my pigs-  Where are they ?   Were fine when I left, smilin' and all !!!!!


----------



## Barb L.

Lol  - What did you think they were Pook ?  Where are my babies now - ???


----------



## StirBlue

Barb L. said:
			
		

> Just got back, checked on my pigs-  Where are they ?  Were fine when I left, smilin' and all !!!!!


 
Where did that other pig come from?  I checked you into the B&B with one pig.  I remember it was a county fair celebrity.


----------



## middie

Where did that other pig come from?



Ummm... I uh... thought the piggie needed a friend so I went and got another one so they could play. Don't tell Sush. He thinks we have too many animals already.

Pook why were you swinging from chandeliers ? If Sush finds out he'll be very upset with you.


----------



## StirBlue

Sorry Pook.  The activity directory says swing dancing.  There is no chandelier swinging at this B&B.  Maybe Sushi will give you a refund on that chandelier swinging outfit that he sold you.  Oh my gosh, it is so cute. The hat is pretty gaudy but you wear it so well when you are swinging.  
   I've never seen a full ballroom length gown for chandelier swinging before. I wonder where Sushi got it.  
   He told me that he ordered two and is going to give Middie the other one.


----------



## StirBlue

I saw Saav at the salad bar; must have just got there.  The buffet was very crowded today.  The daily special was salmon, shrimp, and ocean perch.  I asked Saav to bring me some sprinkles for my ice cream and got ignored.
   Somebody said Saav was in the sandbox by the lake.  Then another said Saav was sleeping in a lounge chair on the sun deck.  Repairman said Saav hotwired the elevator and tried to jump start a golf cart.  
   I heard a rumor that Saav was planning a break from the B&B and was holding a secret meeting in the Pine Tree Maze with a monkey named JimJam.
There's talk of an ear piercing gun missing from Sushi's office.  
   Middie is supposed to be ordering an electric hedge for the B&B.  Sushi wanted a 6' electric fence but Middie said none of the guest at the B&B could jump over it in case there is ever the need. Those two have been watching Saav, I just know it.  
   You just got to get Saav to give up the notion of leaving and simply pay the bill for the buffet.  I don't know how old Saav is but the buffet is only .20 cents per year of age.  JimJam ate there for .60 cents.


----------



## StirBlue

I took a class on the Caviar Consulatant Program.  You must purchase a key (costing major bucks) to open caviar cans.  You must have an approved caviar chamber to use for the consumption of caviar.  You must have a personal servant to attend to the caviar chamber at all times.  (at least an automated robo maid).  You must be adequately equiped with fine caviar crystal settings, monogram silver service, and a candelabra.  You must also make an application to be approved for caviar investments.  
   Here is the application.  It is only 1040 ez pages.  Should you be approved for a key, you must keep it in your possession; cats are not allowed to use "the key."  
   There is a small fee if you want to file online and be approved within minutes.  I noticed a caviar truck parking outside.  If you hurry, he may be able to help you.


----------



## MrBoofuss

StirBlue said:
			
		

> Did you just come in straight from Sulphur Springs? That's a good drive. Here's your tea. Cream, sugar, or ICE CUBES!!!!!
> 
> Not too long ago, I was in Quitman. Lovely place. Would you like any cinny buns, Pook made a good batch and I put some back for company.
> 
> Are you going to be staying for a while? Pook plays a lot of musical instruments; how about you?
> 
> I see a little glop on your shirt. Do you have cats too?
> 
> Oh dear, that phone has been ringing all morning, sorry. Make yourself at home and don't forget to take the tour of the B&B.


 
Good morning!  Yup! Came straight in from Sulphur Springs! Quitman is a really nice little town. 
Thank you for the tea - I take it black. Love cinny buns! 
I'm hoping to stay for quite a long time! 
I can play a bit of piano, but haven't done it in years, so I'm probably terribly rusty! 
Yup! We've got one cat - that's Mr Boofuss. He's 6 1/2 now. Weighs in at 22 lbs last time I weighed him!

Hey Pook! I see some things that need to be duck taped! You got any laying around?  
Better go get my walk in before it decides to rain!


----------



## crewsk

Morning all! There's apple cinnamon french stuffed toast, bacon, maple syrup, & coffee all staying warm in the kitchen if anyone would care for breakfast.


----------



## StirBlue

I can't remember when I have enjoyed breakfast more than this.  It really drove the chill from my bones.  
   Now I have to find out what the duct tape problems are about.  I think that I will start with Pook and Mr. BooFuss.  I think they are in with some Canadian duct tape gang.  
   Dialing the Canadian Authorities......duct tapers have been assembling an unknown project with duct tape.  The gang is said to be sticky and tricky.  
   Barb has been complaining about her pigs taking up with cats.  Pigs are all about saving spiders and cats like sticky spidery webs.  
   All of a sudden Crewsk shows up with a new hair style and making breakfast.  She has to be in on it too!  
   Sushi is just a loveable ole grouch but I think he knows something because he signed for a large order of duct tape.  
   All of a sudden Middie orders Barb a new pig.  Probably just to shut her up.  I wonder what she saw around here.  
   I will order an anti-duct tape extinguisher to be on the safe side.  I'm going to have Uncle Stiffy nose around a bit.  He's the best duct tape investigator that 3M has.  He brought down the sticky-note ring last year.  
   I'd better make a room for him; he has a lot of surveillance equipment.


----------



## crewsk

I'm glad you enjoyed it SB! 

I don't know a single thing about the duct tape, I swear!! I just came in this morning to make breakfast.  

Oh, if anyone sees an albino corn snake slithering around, don't be frightened, she's mine. Her name is Grace & she's a real sweetheart.


----------



## Barb L.

OMG my pigs are afraid of snakes- watch out for them, they can be mean  rascals!


----------



## StirBlue

We need to register your pigs with the B&B.  What are their names?


----------



## Barb L.

There  names are  Peaches and Joe !   Darling  swine, --sooo pink !


----------



## StirBlue

There are no animals at the B&B that are mean.  In fact they are all great friends.  It is okay to let Peaches & Joe take the B&B tour with Grace.  
   The door to Sushi's office is open and the light is on.  Have you seen him?  I wonder what kind of pet(s) he has.  
   Wonder what sort of pet that we can order for Robo Maid.  Her service policy needs to be updated.  Might as well order her a Neobo.


----------



## StirBlue

Pook said:
			
		

> HAH! We belong to the DuctTapeUnlimited Club. It's for our own protection, really. I have the corn snake, Grace, who has made big friends with my cats but she misses you. I'm in 506, come pick her up, Crewsk.
> Stirblue, I need a martini. The cats have un-fluffed the mattress again. Got any olive juice?
> Mr Boofuss, I'm working on the duct tape problem!
> I am off to bed!
> Good night all! Hope my cats behave tonight!
> Hugs,
> Pook


 
*Bean There, Donut That* !!!


----------



## StirBlue

Everything is finally quite at the B&B.  Uncle Stiffy left me an envelope under my door.  He really is discreet.  Let's see what is in it.  He is assigned to the Duck Tape Case.  

*DUCK TAPE: OPERATION WATCH DOG LIST*​ 
http://www.ducttapeguys.com/






























Citizen Alert:  Do not approach these duck tape fugitives
Contact your local duck tape forces with any information
They are considered armed and dangerous

I have mailed this to my file; things at the B&B tend to get looked at.  I sure do not want to frighten the guest.


----------



## StirBlue

*Annual B&B Mamasake Sushi Roll & Wasabi Eating Contest*



​​*Deadly Sushi will be handling this event.  See him for contest entry forms.*


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Where did you get that pic of sushi??? Im sooooooooooo HUNGRY!!!!! Its 5am and that is just torture.   Im getting withdraw symptoms. That plate looks so GOOD.


----------



## Barb L.

Just got up, checked on  Peaches and Joe - did they wake someone up with there snorting ?  Their snouts are taped with DUCK tape!!!!! Sorry if they bothered you all.


----------



## MrBoofuss

Good morning!  Okay! Putting the duck tape away! What's for breakfast?

StirBlue - Can you give me the link so I can look around the B&B? I need a room, too! This sleeping in the lobby is for the birds!

A snake? I guess we can deal with it as long as it's friendly! 

Be back later! Gotta go get some things done this morning.


----------



## StirBlue

Here is Joe.  I entered him in the Dear Darling Contest.


----------



## StirBlue

MrBoofuss said:
			
		

> Good morning! Okay! Putting the duck tape away! What's for breakfast?
> 
> StirBlue - Can you give me the link so I can look around the B&B? I need a room, too! This sleeping in the lobby is for the birds!
> 
> A snake? I guess we can deal with it as long as it's friendly!
> 
> Be back later! Gotta go get some things done this morning.


 
I don't know where the original link is but there is one on post #*9156* .  

Sushi should be along pretty soon.  He assigns rooms.  I just came here to install a tequilla bar.


----------



## StirBlue

I see Grace is making breakfast this morning.  
Better hurry before it's all gone.


----------



## crewsk

Thanks for finding my baby SB!! I'll take her back to her nice warm room now. I can't figure out for the life of me how she got out!!


----------



## StirBlue

You are so welcome Crewsk.  By the way here is a picture of you with your new short hairstyle.  I think that is a roll of duck tape in your hand!






Seems that you have been to New Orleans.


----------



## babyhuggies

helllllloooooooooooooo!!! ANybody  RoUnD . I'm bAckk and i'M ooook.
Lassst  i remembr is coking with some sillly apron on and went for a drink or 2 or was it 5 ........can i have my rooom back i doon't feel sooo goood 
Has any one see my PINK ELEPHANT he's a great pal,been following me everywhere i go...he answers to snuffels


----------



## StirBlue

We preserved your room just as you left it....... 






I'm taking a walk....Bye


----------



## StirBlue

Such a cute pink elephant.  Nice addition to the B&B!  

babyhuggies !!!   Fetch your elephant and take him to the mini zoo.


----------



## Barb L.

Awwww,  he is so  cute, my pigs will love him - a new brother!


----------



## babyhuggies

Well, the room is a little breezy,more so than i remember, but i'll fix it up ,and make nice and cozy.

As for Snuffels i will get him down to the mini zoo.....sorry for the uhmm droppings(well get that dealt with later)

But i have a question who does this guy belong to?


----------



## crewsk

babyhuggies said:
			
		

> As for Snuffels i will get him down to the mini zoo.....sorry for the uhmm droppings(well get that dealt with later)


 
It'll make great fertilizer for the garden!!


----------



## StirBlue

Just keep an eye on him while I check our records.  
Here is some food.  Better give him plenty.


----------



## babyhuggies

How much "Fertilizer " do you think we need for the garden Crewsk?
 I'll start putting some aside


----------



## StirBlue

*For all of you who have not taken the B&B Tour, here it is:  (note the garden location)*
*AS RECORDED BY DEADLY SUSHI/FOUNDER OF B&B*

Why are you lost?  Its a virtual B&B. It as 12 stories of rooms. The top 2 are 'themed rooms'. (think Disney)
There is a HUGE kitchen with one side for baking and the other for cooking. Attached is The Lounge with a stage and a huge nightclub!  
In the back of the B&B is a garden in the summer and a big lake. THere is also the pine tree maze. Dont ask.  
We have a dinning room with massage chairs and 20 tables. VERY upscale! A Cafe in front of the kitchen where people can sit at the long "breakfast bar" and sip some 'joe'. 
In the front is The Grotto. Its a place that is outdoors and has fountains and small ponds in the warmer months. When you pass from the parking lot... thru the Grotto, you enter the Foyer. Its made of glass panels and has a HUGE palm tree in the middle. The Cafe is conected to it and shares its space.

Simple yes??


----------



## babyhuggies

wow! Thanks for the tour stirblue. Didn't realize how big this place was.Mind you I've spent most of my time here in ......the lounge 
Hope you don't mind but i went ahead and paid for the renos on my room.Did i mention i'm loaded oh well..I am hehehehe. Here take a look and tell me what you think,is it up to the B & B standards?


----------



## StirBlue

*THAT IS JUST SOO COOL!!!!!*


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Huggies seems to take keys from our desk and hold parties!  
We have lost more than $200 in liquer from the last week and a half.  

AND someone has taken a tray of salmon.   
Pook and StirBlue whats going ON?!?!?!?


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Lets just PLEASE take care of the The Assoitation of Apple Associates. They like pineapple.  
*going into kitchen*


----------



## americanwit

Can I have Potato Skins and a Pepsi?


----------



## crewsk

Sorry that took so long americanwit, here's your order. 

Sushi, how do they like their pineapple? I've got smoothies, pineapple upside down cake, ice cream, on a ham, pineapple cass., & some just sliced into spears with a yoogurt dipping sauce.


----------



## babyhuggies

and how about these chocolate dipped pineapple pieces? I used dark chocolate...
oh and there is a tray in the hallway by pooks room..and an odd smell of fish

i'm just going to go over to the front desk and see if any one needs help (jingle of keys from pocket)


----------



## Alix

Mine! Thanks Pook!


----------



## Barb L.

Pook, one of my pigs pooped one out yesterday - still want it ? lol


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

> Pook, one of my pigs pooped out out yesterday - still want it ? lol


  I guess it has fiber. Right?


----------



## crewsk

Hey Sush! I need a bottle of your best tequila, a few limes, & some salt. Can you hook me up?


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

YUP!!! *going into The Lounge* HEY! Crewsk! get in here! *grabbing Cabo Wabo, limes and sea salt*
How would you like it?


----------



## crewsk

Just wedge the limes & give me a shot glass. I'm in a drinkin' mood tonight!


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Heres a 2 ounce shot glass, 10 limes, a shaker of sea salt and let me pour the 1st drink of tequilla for ya!


----------



## TATTRAT

I'm with you tonight, crewsk!

Make the 2 glasses!


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

*sliding 2 ounce shot glass over to Tattrat*
 Can I see some ID Sir?


----------



## TATTRAT

well, I guess the egg is covering some of the greay, and I should be flatterd, but I present you my I.D....in the 70's

But I like you gave me the glass first!and then carded me, lemme buy you a shot!


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

HEY! I didnt FILL the shot. 
Someone wanna put some tunes on, in the jukebox?


----------



## TATTRAT

oh, schucks!

well, I am old enough, I promise, and I tip GREAT!


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Ahhhhhh I need a RECENT ID Sir. Then I'll serve you whatever you want.


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Where did everyone go?


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

*shrug* Well its just me and a empty walnut and oak bar.  
I shouldnt be so sad..... I have Grey Goose, tonic and lime!!  
*pouring drink* ....... *sip*. YUMMY! *gulp*


----------



## Barb L.

Thought I'd stop in to say hi, There is DS asleep on the bar, empty Grey Goose, limes all over the place.  Music still playing and boy does he snore -!!!


----------



## babyhuggies

What!!! A party and no one came to my room to get me.
How about some coffee--just put the pot on...
Maybe we should cover DS with a blanket--no one needs to see that


----------



## Barb L.

I think he needs some of your coffee, if we can wake him  !!  lol, poor guy looks like he had a rough night!


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Wahhhhh ? Lemon? Seltzer? Im here! *burp* Excuse me.  
Where are the Doritos?


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Thanks to the Oscars, we dont have anyone here.   Well, Mickey Rourke and Paula abdul are here. But they under different names.


----------



## StirBlue

Where are the Doritos? 

Where have you been???  We stopped eating Doritos in 1999!  I thought we put the last bag in a time capsule with a velvet sweatsuit.  

Didn't you hear??? Doritos make the same sound as velcro!  

That oak & walnut bar has to go.  It is desperate times when your life has gone to Pinocchio and the bar is getting more attention than Mickey Rourke and Paula abdul.

I'm calling all DC Designers and Deadly Sushi is going to be given a virtual make-over.  ANY LAST WORDS???


----------



## crewsk

StirBlue said:
			
		

> Where have you been??? We stopped eating Doritos in 1999! I thought we put the last bag in a time capsule with a velvet sweatsuit.


 
I happen to have a 2 piece red velvet swimsuit that was my mom's in the late 60's early 70's!! 

I made some blueberry muffins with a cream cheese filling if anyone would care for some with their coffee this morning.


----------



## Barb L.

Good Morning, I'll take one of your muffins Crewsk, they sound yummy !  Going to go sit by the fire, anyone get a paper today?  Why is there a path of confetti all thru the pine maze? Did I miss a good party?  Next time !


----------



## crewsk

Here's the paper Barb. I missed the party too, I went up to my room as soon as I got my drink the other night.


----------



## Barb L.

Thanks for the paper, Crewsk - Ya I was alone too, with my beer and a bag of Doritos I found.  Watched an old movie flick and out like a light - heard nothing !!


----------



## Barb L.

Here is your morning Martini Pook, better later than never.   This place is like a ghost town, where is everyone?  Getting a little dusty too, where's Robo ? Just going to sit for awhile, with paper and fresh coffee I just made.  Any one that comes in Yell !


----------



## mraa

Barb L. said:
			
		

> fresh coffee I just made.  Any one that comes in Yell !



HELLLLLLLOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!

Anyone there?  Coffee sounds good, or better yet, a frozen cappuccino.  It's hot down here in TX today ...


----------



## Barb L.

Hers's you frozen Cappuccino Mraa, how ya been ?  Pook is suspose to be dancing tonight with her cats, should be interesting and fun !


----------



## mraa

Can I bring the kids to watch?  They love animals (or as Annie calls 'em ~ 'manimals').


----------



## Barb L.

You sure can, Popcoen and koo laid for the kiddies, we can have whatever we want,found some Doritos in some ones stash.   It will be fun - Fireworks at ten !


----------



## mraa

Annie loves her some chips and I love to mix doritos and popcorn together ...

ok, I think I found some sea salt & black pepper chips I can share.  I also have leftover homemade mac 'n cheese, too.


----------



## Barb L.

Wish more people were here- made a big batch of popcorn, put cartoons on for the children - BBQ Chicken is on the grill - maybe more will come.


----------



## mraa

Is there potato salad with the BBQ chicken, or should I make up a batch?


----------



## Barb L.

No its all made with Baked beans and cole slaw, wanna make some Garlic bread ?


----------



## mraa

Yum, I love garlic  bread ... I was going to make some bread in the breadmaker, anyway ...


----------



## crewsk

I thought y'all might want some dessert so here's a Bailey's cheesecake for the adults & chocolate chip cookie ice cream sandwiches for the kids. Enjoy! I'm off to my room for a while, it's been a really long day.


----------



## Barb L.

Guess we are going to have another party since Pook canceled.  One of her cats twisted a paw while practicing the cha cha !    But  guess we all enjoyed the Cartoons with the children. The food was great and I had a piece of cheesecake in my bed - yummy !


----------



## crewsk

Pook, I gave him a beer & he sent him out to the garden to relax about half an hour ago.


----------



## Barb L.

crewsk said:
			
		

> Pook, I gave him a beer & he sent him out to the garden to relax about half an hour ago.



Aww, he is reading a book to the animals !  My pigs love -"Babe"   !!


----------



## Barb L.

Did someone forget to pay the light bill?  It is pitch dark in here and Iam lost , if anyone can hear me yell !  I'll just feel my way down the hall.  Yuck,  just stepped in something nasty, well now what do I do?


----------



## crewsk

BARB!!! Where are you!? I'm sitting at the bar twiddling my thumbs until the power comes back on.

I paid the light bill last week, I heard a transfomer blow earlier & I called the power company. They said it would be take them a few hours to get the power back on. Thank goodness we have gas stoves & the fridges & freezers have back up generators. As for what you stepped in, I'm clueless. I can't seem to find any flashlights.


----------



## Barb L.

I can't tell where Iam, crawled somewhere but it was a dead end !!  Can't wait for the lights to be back on to see where in the heck Iam !  Did you make coffee, I smell coffee !!!!


----------



## crewsk

Barb, I think you're under the bar. Turn around & follow the smell of the coffee. I got it made just before the power went out.


----------



## Barb L.

How in the heck did I get under there ? lol, I have been crawling around and must be hitting my head on the end of the bar !   Thanks for making coffee, now if I can just follow my nose.


----------



## middie

Here guys. I found a stash of candles in one of the storage rooms. They'll have to do until we get power again.


----------



## Barb L.

Oh, thanks so much Middie, I needed a potty break and no where to go - Whew !!


----------



## Barb L.

Helloooooooooo, anyone here?


----------



## babyhuggies

HELLLLLLLOOOOOOOOO!!! I hear you but can't see you...


----------



## Barb L.

Iam out in the maze, clueless where Iam , getting hungry too !


----------



## TATTRAT

The overhead view is of me in a maze
And you see what I'm hunting a few steps away
And I take a wrong turn and I'm on the wrong path
And the people all watching enjoy a good laugh

Embarrassed with failure, I try to reverse
The course that my tread had already traversed
So doing the trauma engulfing my dream
Invaded through what was an unguarded seam
The torrent of helplessness swept me away
To the cavern of shame and the hall of dismay
Inside me a voice was repeating this phrase:
"You've lost it, you'll never get out of this maze"

I just thought I would sing a jaunty tune. I like the dark, it's like camping

Is there a generator out back we could turn on, I hope it isn't too close to the wood shed!


----------



## Half Baked

Don't worry about the electricity!

How about a warm round of Kum Ba Ya? (sp)  That always makes me feel warm and cozy when the lights go out or I'm camping.

But the 2nd choice is by Queen:

 Buddy you're a boy make a big noise
Playin in the street gonna be a big man some day
You got mud on yo face
You big disgrace
Kickin your can all over the place

We will we will rock you
We will we will rock you

Buddy you're a young man hard man
Shoutin in the street gonna take on the world some day
You got blood on yo face
You big disgrace
Wavin your banner all over the place

We will we will rock you
We will we will rock you

Buddy youre an old man poor man
Pleadin with your eyes gonna make you some peace some day

You got mud on your face
You big disgrace
Somebody better put you back in your place

We will we will rock you
We will we will rock you


----------



## TATTRAT

Whooooooooo Hooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## babyhuggies

Now if i keep following that singing......now straight ahead...maybe turn left here...ummmmm nope...back up ....turn right ...maybe if i start whistling someone might here me..


----------



## Barb L.

I hear whistling - way off in the distance, but can smell BBQ chicken  !!   It smells sooooooo good, following the smell. !     Hope we all can get together real soon !!


----------



## babyhuggies

Chicken? who is cooking chicken way out here? getting a little scared  i keep hearing someone behind me...but i can't see anything ....jsut have to follow the smell...just have to start walking a little faster


----------



## StirBlue

I been traveling to the northwest with Bear. When he woke, I had a real nice meal waiting for him. It was honey and salmon. He usually wants to go on a rampage exercise campaign but we had too much packing. You know how picky the airline service is nowadays. Robo Maid helped him check out of the B&B. He was only four towels short and she let him off with a light warning. 
I wonder what everybody has been doing while I was away. The floors have not been cleaned and they are covered with a lot of crumbs and sticky gunk. I wonder if anybody remembered to set the lighting timer to daylight savings time. You just press this green button next to Sushi's office and presto...the lights work again. 
I wonder why there is a tent in the pine tree maze. Probably belongs to the person who left behind the ukulele. Smells like a street vinyard bbq garden. 
Everybody's asleep. Look at all the wake up call request! Have my piggies wake me up at 6:00. Have my kitty wake me at 8:30. Have the bluejays fly past my window at 9:15 sharp. And babyhuggies wants somebody to ring the guest bell for her at 10:00. 
I'm going to my cave room even though it won't be the same without Bear. I should have got his e-mail address. Oh well, he has mine. 
I'm going to stop at the kitchen and get a sandwich. Wow, I wonder what all that cake and ice cream is about. I'll leave it be for now but if it's still there tomorrow......


----------



## Barb L.

Just finished cleaning up this place, what a mess , must have been when the lights were out for so long.  Glad everyone made it back !  Lol, Babyhuggies is still whistling - in her sleep!!!  Coffee is on and I just made a big pitcher of GREEN Screwdrivers !  Bacon and sausage is slowly frying in the pan, hasbrowns in another.  Waiting for everyone to mosey on down, eggs are ready to be cooked !  Pancake batter waiting too, w/ hot maple syrup.  Daily papers were brought in for all, and fire in the fireplace a glowin'!!   Yawnnnnnnn, got up too early !!


----------



## babyhuggies

Good morning! and Happy ST. Patrick's day...
coffee tastes great.
Don't remember much about last night~like how we all met up and got back here. Luck of the irish i guess---hehehe
I'll start the eggs and pancakes as everyone makes their way downstairs...


----------



## StirBlue

*Hi Everybody!  Here's a bowl of green sherbet leprechaun punch.  The Irish Shangralah Festival will start soon.  I hope you have your green tapping boots ready.  The Irish Races will start out on the greens in ten minutes.  *
*   Who's minding the corned beef smoker?  Here's some bundles of  wrapped cabbages that need to be added.  *
*   Somebody requested a pitcher of kiwi lime smoothies.  I think it is for a party of six.  *
*   St. Patrick will arrive at 5:00 Irish Time and give out his coins.  (I wish someone would enlighten him about Irish Green Backs...LOL)*
*   I hope there is enough green tint in the ice maker to last all day.  *
*   Where are the wind flags for the Irish Dancers? *


----------



## StirBlue

Now that the celebrations are over, everything is quite at the B&B. We have a big stack of mail that isn't sorted yet and some parcels as well. I could use some help. Somebody put steaks on the grill that's a good sign that I should add one more. Steaks require music. I'll just turn on the juke box and auto select. 
Now for the mail: Piglet's Newsletter, Woodshed Architecture, Lyrics to Tunes I Don't Remember, Casa Blanca Movie offer, Forestry and Pine Tree Maze Advance Technology, How To Have A Great Party When The Boss Is Not Looking, Vine Ripe Spuds Let's You Eat For Less, Sushi Habitat For Hungermania, and here is my $ check from the Tequila Bar Federation.
 All the steaks are gone but mine!


----------



## Barb L.

Someone ate my steak , smells like cigars in here ! Hmmm?     So when are we planning the next big get together?  Miss having everyone here - Pook has been gone too long - miss her cats running around.  Just made a big pot of coffee,cinnamon rolls are in the oven.  Beautiful here today, warm blue skies, warm breeze and  75' !!


----------



## StirBlue

I am glad to see that you got your computer jump-started Pook.  Does not take you guys long to screw-up Robo Maid.  Here's the How To Robo Maid Manual.  

We have had hundreds of guest who stayed in room 506 so you had better do a towel check.  

Do you mind making some sourdough bread?  I'm sure Barb L. will be along to make some strawberry preserves.  

I'm having chocolate turtles and a vanilla shake for lunch.  If you don't want any, there is some pecan pie next to the black forest cake.  

I held a seminar in spiritual meditation and it seems that your cats are in a sleep trance.  Better get them to the next class and I will try to wake them up.


----------



## mraa

StirBlue ... can you put kids in a sleeping trance so i can get work done 'round here?  With all the whining and diapers, I need help!!  hehehee ...


----------



## Barb L.

Omg !  All these dessert- dang, I don't know where to start !  Made the Strawberry jam sat the case in the pantry!  Isn't it great having Pook back and her feisty felines !  We'll have to plan a Party, she can play her guitar, hear her cats sing along !!  It'll be a hoot !!


----------



## StirBlue

mraa said:
			
		

> StirBlue ... can you put kids in a sleeping trance so i can get work done 'round here? With all the whining and diapers, I need help!! hehehee ...


 
Your kids are so beautiful !  Are you sure that you want to swap them for a broom & mop?  Dust rag & swifter?  Rare steak & undercooked potato?


----------



## StirBlue

Barb L. said:
			
		

> Omg !  All these dessert- dang, I don't know where to start ! Made the Strawberry jam sat the case in the pantry! Isn't it great having Pook back and her feisty felines ! We'll have to plan a Party, she can play her guitar, hear her cats sing along !! It'll be a hoot !!


 
Thanks for making a case of Strawberry Jam, Barb.  Humm, a party at the B&B means fewer people and lotser animals.  
The owners of the B&B haven't been around for ages.  I wonder if we are getting new management?  Probably some Rhino outfit from Oklahoma.  I hear they are buying up B&B's and using them for weight-gain spas for the underweight neptriniaology disorder figuration.  We have two rep's staying here.  They are making an infomercial about kankel wader foundation and cream sparkle-spakel.  Those are nose strengthener products for those with too much pulp.  You want to go to their seminar later?  We might get some free samples.


----------



## mraa

StirBlue said:
			
		

> Your kids are so beautiful !  Are you sure that you want to swap them for a broom & mop?  Dust rag & swifter?  Rare steak & undercooked potato?



Hey, I'll give 'em to you for a week so I can get some housework done.  Coffee, anyone??  I just bought some peppermint reddi-whip.


----------



## mraa

Ms. Barb ~ strawberry jam's the only jam I can make well.  My Nannie, however ... wow, the lady can make some serious jams and jellies!  She has a peach and pear orchard in her backyard.  Anyone ever had homemade green pepper jelly?!  Or prickly pear cactus jam?  I'm sharing!!


----------



## Barb L.

All those jam and jellies sound so good, we'll have to have a tasting party, with different breads and biscuits !  Yum    Ok Stir, I'll go to the seminar, you say Free !  But - my pulp is just fine !


----------



## babyhuggies

well, while you two are off for the seminar,i will start cleaning up the dishes from the jam making ....oh and were can i find the decorations for pooks party? I can start set things up for that if you like...


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Place looks great! I brought you ladies flowers.   I going up to my room. I had to much Garlic, Bean and Cabbage salad.


----------



## StirBlue

-DEADLY SUSHI- said:
			
		

> Place looks great! I brought you ladies flowers.  I going up to my room. I had to much Garlic, Bean and Cabbage salad.


 
Have you been to see your Grandmother again Sushi? GB&C Salad?...Maybe it was your mother-in-law!  

Here's a body bag.  After a meal like that, you just never know!    (Compliments of Robo Maid...she hates packing up...well...the no longer  but less than a Robo Person.)


----------



## babyhuggies

thank you for the flowers  ~they will brighten up the room...
off to the mini zoo....checking in on snuffels--his delivery of peanuts arrived
may need a dump truck though,any one else want me to deliver something while i'm out?


----------



## StirBlue

The riding saddle for your elephant arrived with a gurney harness.  It won't fit in the tack room.  Should we store it in the golf cart barn?  

Do you have extra peanuts for the brittle?  We are going to have a country fair.  

We are going to ask Pook to send some Appalachian point melons.  Can you help her deliver them to the vineyard vault?


----------



## Barb L.

Oh! I love county fairs -- Sounds like fun, with all the goodies to be made and games and rides -   weeeeeeee !


----------



## StirBlue

Here is your costume Barb.  You have been assigned to be the Folk Flute Musician.


----------



## babyhuggies

the saddle is finally put away ..peanuts delivered to snuffels,the appalation point melons are tucked away in the vineyard vault..there were a few extra pounds of peanuts..so i made up that peanut brittle you wanted stirblue (think it made a "few"pounds)~while at the yineyard vault i grabbed a "few" apples and started making pies for the apple pie eating contest..
Barb you are going to look great in that costume ,you're coming along really well with that flute


----------



## Barb L.

Never played the flute before but Iam trying- my top lip is a little sore.  Made up  a huge batch of funnel cake dough and elephant ear dough.  Going to the bar to relax with a beer.


----------



## Barb L.

Where is everyone !  Did my flute practice drive ya all away  !  Stirblue, my costume is a little tight !


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Im resigning my ownership of the B&B. 
I put everything in Middies name.
Heres the key: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Uncle Foozpini asked that I help him out for awhile.


----------



## middie

Ummm Sush, ya sure you wanna do this ? I haven't been here much myself either.


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Its yours. Up to you what you want to do with it. Uncle Foozpini is waiting. Gotta go.


----------



## Barb L.

Middie, maybe we should see how many what to help spruce this place up.  Hate to see it go to shambles, it is a need place to visit and relax.  Just needs a little more going on , think the passion is fading.  Shame to, it was fun !

                                     Barb L. (hate to have to get rid of my pigs !)


----------



## Barb L.

Where is everyone?


----------



## middie

Hey if I can't keep it a b and b, I'm thinking it'll be a petting farm with all the animals we have. In the mean time I have made some stuffed french toast and bacon if anybody cares for some ?


----------



## Barb L.

I'll have some Middie, sure smells good.  I'll put the coffee on!


----------



## middie

Okay Brab. Coming right up !


----------



## Barb L.

Middie, you sure make a mean breakfast- sooooooo good !  Thanks!  This place is awful quiet, I can hear my echo-o-o-o-o-!    May have to sell it, can't keep paying bills for nothing.  Wonder where everyone is going now and not telling us ??


----------



## middie

I dunno. I don't want to sell but it looks like I may have to.


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

*RING!* *RING!* (phone call for Middie)


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

*RING!!!!!!* Middie!


----------



## Barb L.

I think she went to town for supplies !


----------



## Barb L.

Next ...............


----------



## middie

Oooh sorry. Back guys. Tfaffic was terrible. I saw the message that Sush called. Did he say for me to call him back ?


----------



## Barb L.

Yes Middie he did, if not maybe he will check back in.  Any plans for the weekend?  Still awful quiet around here, guess we have got to start promoting this place to others more!


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

*RING!* *RING!* Middie??   Knew I shouldnt have used the answering machine to repair Robo-Maid.


----------



## middie

Sush call my other number and leave me a message on my voice mail ya dink


----------



## Katie H

Omigosh!  I haven't been here in a while.  Flitting here and there.  Looks like this place has been ignored a bit.  I think we need ot invite some newbies to enjoy the beauty and serenity of this place.

Middie, is there a new member who would appreciate this wonderful place?

I'd invite Uncle Bob.  He seems to have such an appreciation for fine "adult beverages."  Although, I hesitate to bring in a "guy" after the incident with buckytom and his merry men.  They need to be kept at arm's length, for sure.  Maybe Uncle Bob is more gentile and will respect our delicate female personnas.

Sushi has done a great job of maintaining things here.  I really should commend him on his efforts.

"Sush, where are you?  I think you need a nice big hug for taking care of this place.  Kiss.  Kiss."

Middie, I just heard about a new kind of Robo-Maid.  It's voice-activated and will do anything you ask.  Sounds like an answer to our prayers.  Can you imagine saying, "Do the dishes!  Do the laundry!  Make the beds!" and it's done perfectly with no complaining?  I think we should order a case of these electronic babies.

Oh, I think I'm going to slip into the hot tub.  I'm beat and the water would certainly feel good.  Raul can give me a massage when I get out.

Where's everyone else?


----------



## TATTRAT

Katie, is the bar still open?


----------



## Katie H

Yep, Tatt.  As far as I know it's always open.  But, you have to promise to be good.  We've had some troubles with members of the "male" persuasion.  Pour yourself a nice one and slip into the tub.  It's a nice night.  A bit balmy and a nice gentle breeze is blowing.  Do you want to put some music on?  I haven't since it's such a lovely night.  I like listening to the night sounds but, if you want to, there's a CD player over by the bar and a stack of CDs over there, too. It's your call.  Do whatever you want.  I'm going to relax here in the warm, swirling water.  (Slipping into the water and closing eyes.)


----------



## Barb L.

katie, you must look like a prune by now, you've been in that water a long time.   Tatt fell asleep at the bar, just put a pot of coffee on !!


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

> Sush call my other number and leave me a message on my voice mail ya dink


 
Oh.  *RING!* *RING!* *RING!* (listening to cabana music) 
Hi Middie. Its Sush. Dont sell the place. I left a present you and everyone else in the trunk of golf cart #5. Enjoy! Miss you guys. Later Gator!


----------



## middie

Ah okay Sush I got it. Ummmm has anyone seen golfcart #5 ???
And who put cabana music on the voicemail ????
It's SUPPOSED to be Genesis !


----------



## Barb L.

Middie, I saw golf cart #5 speeding through the pine maze, couldn't tell who was driving though.........


----------



## Barb L.

Just remembered the person driving, had a hat on w/a big purple feather !  Hmmmmmmm?


----------



## deeganlovesthepie

hello i'm an environmental health inspector.I have been carrying out an inspection in this cafe and my results say that eating from this cafe is the equivalent of eating off the toilet seat Therefore I will have to shut this cafe down until i see some changes and I will let you know when you can re-open.SORRY FOR THIS INCONVENIANCE. 


DEEGAN STRIKES AGAIN!!


----------



## middie

Ha. Yeah sure. Okay. Not after the way I've been scrubbing this place down from top to bttom. Try again. NEXT !!!

Barb, a big purple feather ? Was it Prince ?????


----------



## Barb L.

Think maybe it was Prince Sir Sushi !! lol, he was going to fast to really tell.  Pine needles were flying everywhere -----


----------



## deeganlovesthepie

excuse me if this place does not pass food standards regulations it has to be shut down.  You obviously cant "scrub" properly


----------



## kitchenelf

Middie - I asked the Health Department to come back and inspect.  She said she had never seen a place so clean!  Good job!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  Don't you wonder where all that pie was going?  Did you notice the name of the last inspector?  hehehehehe - he works "alone" and poof - all the pie is gone after the inspection.

Turn the Open sign on and let's start cooking!!!!!!!!  On the menu today is

*APPETIZER:*
Fresh Pico de Gallo with freshly made nacho chips
From scratch Top Shelf Margaritas

*ENTREE:*
Tomato Pie 
Caesar salad 
Zweigelt (Austrian red wine for those red lovers)
Grüner Veltliner (Austrain white for those white lovers)

*DESSERT:*
Tray of grapes, strawberries, blueberries, Mahón Spanish cheese, tablewater crackers, and a refreshing glass of Riando Prosecco


----------



## Barb L.

_Hey all, is the going to be like a potluck too??   LoL, cause I can bring some "Mustard Covered Chicken"  !!!!!__ _


----------



## kitchenelf

That is Dixie you're whistlin' right?    I can't believe you wrote that after that French lesson we just had!


----------



## Barb L.

......!!!!!!!!  Yupper!  Thanks, Teach! lol


----------



## Barb L.

_"Attention"  The Chief Health inspector is coming for dinner, he is bringing red beans and rice !  Should have a great time, who's tending  the bar? _


----------



## deeganlovesthepie

Evening Folks. Firstly i would like to start off i never meant to offend anyone with previous posts. I have a flare for cooking and i may have taken the cafe a bit too serious. I hope this doesnt hinder our friendship.. So moving on.. anychance i can get a coffee around here?


----------



## kitchenelf

deeganlovesthepie said:
			
		

> anychance i can get a coffee around here?



Decaf, regular, coffee with an additive  , what's your pleasure?


----------



## Barb L.

Here's your coffee Deegan, and paper --lol, just mind your P's and Q's !


----------



## Barb L.

Now go clean the Bathrooms ! Remember we have to keep it Clean !!


----------



## deeganlovesthepie

Once again.. evening all.. Compliments to the waiter for that outstanding coffee. My tastebuds salute your restaurant for serving up a fine refreshment. Now can anyone recommend me a chefs special or a tried and tested main course?  I just realised in the paper i was given from Barb that this restaurant is know for its fine cusine. I'll order the chefs speciality


----------



## middie

I'm making a mean chicken and rice dish right now deegan. I'll serve you up a plate as soon as it's done. Give it about another 10 minutes. Is there anything else I can get for you while you're waiting ?


----------



## Katie H

Hi, middie.  I haven't been here in a while.  Been busy writing my book.  Chicken and rice sounds great.  Could you dish up some for me, too? 

Do you know if the bartender knows how to make a Boston Creme Pie martini?  I'm craving one of those.


----------



## Barb L.

I'll look it up in my drink book, and have one with you, sounds yummy!   Deegan, we have all kinds of eats here !   We aim to please, glad you could join us.


----------



## middie

Chicken and rice coming right up. Boston Cream Pie Martini huh ?
What is that... khalua, vanilla vodka, and bailey's
I'll go make a couple for you guys.


----------



## deeganlovesthepie

yes middie i would like a bocadillo de queso, and for mrs paterson (a very cheeky girl) a jam sandwich, a whisky fur jack and mrs doyle would like sum tea. GO ON!!


----------



## middie

Here ya go deegan. enjoy


----------



## Katie H

Sorry, middie, didn't mean to throw you.  A Boston Cream Pie martini is one ounce each of vanilla vodka, chocolate liqueur and Bailey's Irish Creme.  It's just sooooo yummy.  My new favorite.  I love Boston Cream Pie and now I can drink it.  Yippee!

Is that the chicken and rice I'm smelling?  It's heavenly.  I can't wait to taste.


----------



## StirBlue

Wow! That chicken & Rice smells great.  Got extra?   I was up in the Bear Cave all morning cleaning Bear's closet.  That bear sure subscribes to a lot of magazines.  I'm going out later to buy some spring fashions.  My t-shirt is so faded out that all you can read is 1998 and I found it on the floor in Bear's closet.    Can I make a pitcher of A Boston Cream Pie martini's?  I haven't had anything to drink all day.   TNT....that really hit the spot!  

Somebody is building a woodshed out back behind the pine tree maze.  Any idea who it is?


----------



## Katie H

My best guess is that Marge is having it built as a preventative measure.  Remember all the mayhem G'weed, buckytom, Buck and a few others caused last summer?  We could've used a woodshed then.  Did you notice how big it might be?  Better be big!

Wow!  You're going to enjoy your afternoon if you haven't had anything to drink all day.  Those martinis are high test and awesome.


----------



## StirBlue

It's just one of her traditional woodsheds.  I think she has more than one planted around DC.  They just tend to pop up when needed!  

Two Sumo Wrestlers tried to check into a single room for the weekend.  I gave them some free coupons for the sushi buffet in Greenerway.  What should we do with their luggage?  They also wanted to reserve the hot tub.

Does anyone speak Japanese?


----------



## Katie H

Good to know there are "stealth" woodsheds around.  That might come in handy when the guys show out again...and, you know, they will.

Two of those guys in the hot tub?!  That's a scary mental picture.  They'll need a shoehorn to get in and out.  Oh well, they're probably tired from traveling.

Guess their luggage should go in their room like everyone else's does.  Er...how MUCH luggage do they have that causes you to ask that question?  They don't wear much, after all.  Makes me wonder what would be in all those suitcases.  Just my suspicious mind working overtime.

Gosh, no, I don't speak Japanese.  Don't know if anybody else does either.  Sorry, can't help you there.


----------



## StirBlue

I guess I'll put their luggage in one of the Disney theme rooms on the 12th floor.  They were nice guys.  Did I mention that they had dates?  Those girls didn't speak English either.  

Somebody ordered a satellite dish on the 8th floor.  They want to mount it on the grotto out front.  Are the fountains running yet?  

There are two empty bottles of champagne in the lounge and someone left all the elegant message chairs on.  Is there a master switch to shut them off? 

Has anyone seen Robo Maid?  We just got a new towel order and she's not here to check it in.  

Too much, I'm going to the Cave Room.  Good Night All.


----------



## middie

No mounting dishes on the grotto ! That's NOT what it was made for !
I'll go take care of the lounge. Towel order has been taken care of.
Breakfast is ready. I have waffles and bacon in the warming drawer.
Strawberries are in fridge.
Coffee's hot and ready.


----------



## Barb L.

Middie, your breakfast was great !  Had to take a nap - but couldn't sleep.  Seems our new guest we're practicing their wrestling above me ! lol


----------



## middie

Oh yeah. That was the boys from the WWE. They needed a break from the road and the only room available was the room above yours. They DID 
however appologize for all the noise. Gave us FREE tickets to next years
Wrestlmania !


----------



## Barb L.

We've got to have a big BBQ  for those guys and maybe some kind of entertainment.  Anyone have any ideas?


----------



## middie

Got a huge spread of bbq going. As far as entertainment aren't I enough ????lol. Nah maybe I'll pay their way into a men's club or something.


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

*ring! Ring! ring!* Hey folks!  Middie, I haer you have BBQ. Pleae send to my address frozen please. We are on a..... ahhhhhh.....  project and need some good food. Plus, we are sending a package your way.


----------



## middie

Be back later guys. Gotta take this food to the post office and have it sent to Sush.


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

*RING! RING ! RING!* Middie we need more sauce. I hope all is well at the B&B. And since its Spring, make sure you uncover the golf carts. Wash em and recharge each battery. The local builing inspector should be out checking the trail for safty.   *BEEP!*


----------



## middie

*Going to send more sauce to Sush and his crew"
Golf carts have been done. Starting to clean up
the trails. Man, Tawney's sure can make a mess Sush.


----------



## Barb L.

Pook, I hope your cats got all the cobwebs down.  This place has been vacant for so long.  Nice to see you back!


----------



## Barb L.

*Remember When ---*



-DEADLY SUSHI- said:


> Welcome everyone to our Virtual Cafe!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I figure that folks in here are hungry and need food and drink!  Our menu is HUGE so just ask and I will attempt to whip it up for you. From food from a county fair to sushi and everything in between. I just installed a new esspresso maker and a margarita machine too.
> The bank just gave me the keys.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So what will ya have?!
> 
> Oh yeah.... please feel free to 'run' the place when Im not here!! After all this is OUR cafe..... not 'my' cafe.
> 
> Enjoy! Im taking orders!



Going through some older threads - this caught my eye - had so much fun here !!!  Remember Pook -"your cats were always in trouble- lol


----------



## cara

*hui*
great to have this back....

what about breakfast today?


----------

